# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Παχυσαρκία >  Οδεύοντας για το φώς στην άκρη του τούνελ!

## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα!!!!!
Επειδή μου έχει ζητηθεί από κάποια άτομα, αποφάσισα να ανοίξω το δικό μου τόπικ και να ενημερώνω για την πρόοδό μου. 
Για αρχή, για όσους δεν με γνωρίζουν να συστηθώ. Είμαι η Πωλίνα, είμαι από Κύπρο και είμαι 27 ετών. Είμαι παντρεμένη και έχω και ένα γιο 2 ετών.
Με λίγα λόγια η ιστορία μου:
Έχω βάλει τον δακτύλιο το 2004, όντας 140 κιλά, με δυστυχώς κανένα αποτέλεσμα. Αντιθέτως μου είχε δημιουργήσει πολλά προβλήματα.
Εδώ και δύο χρόνια είχα μπει σε λίστα αναμονής στο δημόσιο νοσοκομείο, για αφαίρεση του δακτυλίου και να γίνει sleeve. Η αναμονή ήταν μεγάλη, αλλά τελικά αρχές Οκτωβρίου είχα πάρει την πολυπόθητη ημερομηνία. 17 Νοεμβρίου!!!! Η χαρά όμως τελείωσε νωρίς αφού 10 μέρες πριν την ημερομηνία εισαγωγής, με ειδοποίησαν ότι ακυρώνετε η επέμβαση λόγο αναχώρησης του χειρούργου στο εξωτερικό με προβλήματα υγείας. Μετά από μεγάλη απογοήτευση, έψαξα το θέμα και μου είπαν πως δεν υπάρχει άλλος γιατρός που κάνει βαριατρικές επεμβάσεις στα δημόσια νοσοκομεία. 
Τότε αιτήθηκα στο υπουργείο υγεία για να μου καλύψουν τα έξοδα της επέμβασης σε ιδιώτη ιατρό. Τρεις περίπου βδομάδες μετά από την αίτησή μου, με πήραν τηλέφωνο την περασμένη Τρίτη, 30.11.2010, ότι η αίτησή μου απορρίπτεται λόγω του ότι η συγκεκριμένη επέμβαση παρέχετε στο δημόσιο!!!!! Τότε τρελάθηκα, αφού από την μια μου έλεγαν πως δεν παρέχετε, και από τη άλλη μου απάντησαν ότι παρέχετε. Τότε άρχισα τα ασταμάτητα τηλεφωνήματα στο δημόσιο νοσοκομείο, μέχρι που κατάφερα και μίλησα με τον διευθυντή των χειρούργων και με ενημέρωσε με πιο γιατρό έπρεπε να μιλήσω, και έτσι έκλισα ραντεβού για χτες, 1.12.2010 να πάω να τον δώ. Και έτσι και έγινα. Πήγα, και του μίλησα στα ίσα ότι δεν δεχόμουν να ξαναμπώ λίστα αναμονής και ότι ήδη περίμενα πολύ καιρό. Κατά καλή μου τύχη, ο ιατρός που με είδε, ήταν αυτός που με παρακολουθούσε και στις ρυθμίσεις του δακτυλίου και ήξερε το ιστορικό μου. Και μου ανακοίνωσε πως ακόμα δεν ξεκίνησαν, αλλά προσπαθούν να συντονίσουν την νέα χειρουργική ομάδα η οποία θα αποτελείτε από αυτόν, έναν άλλο χειρούργο τον οποίο και μου σύστησε και αρκετό νοσηλευτικό προσωπικό. Μιλήσαμε πολύ ξεκάθαρα για πολλά θέματα σχετικά με την επέμβαση, μου εξήγησε πως υπάρχει πιθανότητα να μην μπορεί να γίνει και η αφαίρεση του δακτυλίου και το sleeve σε ένα χειρουργείο, και ότι αυτό θα εξαρτηθεί από την κατάσταση του στομάχου στην περιοχή που βρίσκετε ο δακτύλιος. Με ρώτησε αν έχω κάνει οτιδήποτε προ-ενχειριτικές και του είπα πως ο άλλος γιατρός είχε πει πως θα τις έκανα την μέρα της εισαγωγής. Έτσι, μου έδωσε ένα σορό προ-ενχειρικές που αποτελούνται από αναλύσεις αίματος και ούρων, εξέταση σε καρδιολόγο, εξέταση σε πνευμονολόγο, ακτινογραφία θώρακα, ultrasound κοιλιάς για τυχόν ύπαρξη κήλης και επίσκεψη στον διαιτολόγο που συνεργάζονται και που θα είναι και αυτός στην ομάδα τους. Μου είπαν πως μόλις έχω όλα τα αποτελέσματα, να πάω να τα δουν και να κανονίσουμε ημερομηνία χειρουργείου!!!! Και μου είπε πως ο ίδιος το υπολογίζει τέλος Ιανουαρίου με αρχές Φεβρουαρίου. Φεύγοντας από το γραφείο του πήγα και έκανα την ακτινογραφία θώρακα, έκλεισα τα απαραίτητα ραντεβού, και έφυγα ευχαριστημένη. Και το τελευταίο μου ραντεβού? 11.1.11 η ώρα 11 !!!! τυχαίο? Δεν νομίζω!! Λέω της κοπέλας που μου έκλεισε, είστε το τελευταίο μου ραντεβού, ελπίζω να είστε και το τυχερό μου, και μου λέει θα είμαστε!!!!
Τώρα μου μένει να τελειώσω με τον προ-εγχειρητικό έλεγχο και να κλείσουμε ημερομηνία!!!!!
Δευτέρα πρωί θα πάω να πάρω την ακτινογραφία και να κάνω τις απαιτούμενες αναλύσεις αίματος και ούρων.
Προς το παρόν αυτά!!!! Θα σας κρατάω ενήμερους για τα αποτελέσματα των εξετάσεών μου! 
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την στήριξη σας και την συμπαράστασή σας σ? αυτό τον δύσκολο αγώνα.

----------


## bubulitsa86

καλη επιτυχιααα ολα να σου πανε καλα !!!! κ καλο κουραγιοοο !! εγω στη θεση σου θα τουσ ειχα σπασει στο ξυλο....!!!χεχε

----------


## NADINE_ed

Πωλινάκι,είμαστε δίπλα σου!Όλα να πάνε κατ'ευχήν για το καλύτερο δυνατό σου σε όλους τους τομείς!

----------


## lessing_ed

Νομιζω οτι εχεις καθε λογο να εισαι ευχαριστημενη πλεον κ να βλεπεις τα πραγματα απο αλλη οπτικη!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by bubulitsa86_
> καλη επιτυχιααα ολα να σου πανε καλα !!!! κ καλο κουραγιοοο !! εγω στη θεση σου θα τουσ ειχα σπασει στο ξυλο....!!!χεχε


XEXEXE Προτήμησα να μην το κάνω, δεν θα κέρδιζα κάτι!!!!! Ισα ίσα που θα έμπενα λίστα αναμονής τελευταία σελίδα!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> Πωλινάκι,είμαστε δίπλα σου!Όλα να πάνε κατ'ευχήν για το καλύτερο δυνατό σου σε όλους τους τομείς!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Ναταλία μου. Πραγματικά από τότε που σας βρήκα και μπορώ να μιλήσω και να με καταλάβετε, νιώθω πιο δύνατη.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by lessing_
> Νομιζω οτι εχεις καθε λογο να εισαι ευχαριστημενη πλεον κ να βλεπεις τα πραγματα απο αλλη οπτικη!


Ναι Lessing μου, έχεις δίκαιο! Τώρα πια βλέπω μόνο μπροστά και όλα θα παν καλά.

----------


## mariafc

Καλημέρα κουκλίτσα μου. Διαβάζω ευχάριστα πράγματα. ʼντε ελπίζω να σου πάνε όλα καλά αυτή τη φορά. Σου στέλνω όλη μου τη θετική ενέργεια.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by mariafc_
> Καλημέρα κουκλίτσα μου. Διαβάζω ευχάριστα πράγματα. ʼντε ελπίζω να σου πάνε όλα καλά αυτή τη φορά. Σου στέλνω όλη μου τη θετική ενέργεια.


Καλημέρα αγαπούλα μου!!! Ε άμμα έχω και όλη σου την θετική ενέργεια, δεν φοβάμαι τίποτα! Όλα θα παν καλά!!!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Μαράκι μου

----------


## smart

με το καλο πωλινα  :Smile:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Πωλινακι ολα στη ζωη για καποιο λογο γινονται,ετσι δε λενε;Τωρα λοιπον ειναι ο καταλληλος καιρος για να γινει πραγματικοτητα το ονειρο σου,αργα μεν αλλα σταθερα για να δεις το φως στην ακρη του τουνελ που τοσο λαχταρας..Τα καλυτερα ερχονται!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Όντος one μου, άρχισε σιγά σιγά να κοντέυει η υλοποίηση του ονείρου μου!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Λοιπόν, αύριο πρωί στις 10 έχω το πρώτο μου ραντεβού για προενχειριτικό έλενχο. Εχω το ultrasound κοιλιάς που θα δείξει κατά πόσο έχω οποιαδήποτε κύλη ή όχι. Ελπίζω πως δεν θα έχω, για να κάνει το χειρουργείο μου ευκολότερο πάνω σαυτό το θέμα.

Εν το μεταξύ σήμερα δεν ξέρω και πάλι γιατί, αλλά τα πόδια μου είναι υπερβολικά πρισμένα από το πρωί σε συμείο που δεν μου έκλειναν οι μπότες και αναγκάστηκα να βάλω ανοικτό παπούτσι, και πριν κανένα 3ωρο άρχισαν να πρίζονται και τα δάκτυλα των χεριών μου και αναγκάστηκα να βγάλω την βέρα μου γιατί με πονούσε πολύ..... μέχρι στιγμής από το πρωί μέχρι τώρα μέτρησα 3 φορές την πίεσή μου και ήταν στο 13/8 δλδ αρκετά καλή. Σκεύτομαι μια που θα πάω αύριο νοσοκομείο για το ultrasound, αν συνεχίσουν να είναι φουσκωμένα τα άκρα μου, να περάσω μια και απτις πρώτες βοήθειες να με δει εκεί γιατρός.... Ας ελπίσουμε πως όλα θα μου παν καλά.

Σας εύχομαι καλό βράδυ

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα φιλαράκια μου!!!! Σήμερα πήγα για το ultrasound κοιλιάς που με παρέπεμψε ο χειρούργος. Από τις 10 που ήταν το ρανεβού μου, με είδε τελικά 11 ο γιατρός, αλλά δεν πειράζει, άξιζε η καθυστέρηση!!!! Ο γιατρός άρχισε τα είσαι πολύ όμορφη, και δεν χρειάζετε να βάζεις στόχους χαμηλούς, και 85-90 να πας θα είσαι μια πανέμορφη γεματούλλα κοπέλλα που θα κάνεις μπαμ στο πέρασμα σου!!!! (τώρα μου τα έρειχνε, δεν ξέρω:P:P)
Αντε στο θέμα μας. Όλα καλά τα αποτελέσματα. Ήπαρ φυσιολογικό με λιπώδη διάθεση (λες και δεν το ξεραμε) χωρίς καμιά βλάβη, Σπλήνα οκ, Νεφροί φυσιολογικό μέγεθος, παγκρεας οκ.

Όλα καλά προς το παρόν παιδιά!!!! Πάμε για τις επόμενες εξετάσεις!!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

:thumbup: Μπράβο,Πωλινάκι!Πάμε στο επόμενο βήμα τώρα!Με το καλό!

----------


## anna65

Καλή συνέχεια Πωλίνα! Τώρα που βρέθηκε ο γιατρός που θα σε αναλάβει, έχεις κάθε λόγο να χαμογελάς! Τα πόδια σου που πρήζονται, οι σφυγμοί που ανεβαίνουν, η λιπώδης διήθηση - όλα αυτά είναι "φυσιολογικά" για τα κιλά που δείχνει τώρα η ζυγαριά. Τώρα για το πόσα θα φτάσεις μετά την επέμβαση, αν θα είναι 85-90 ή πιο κάτω, όπως λέει και ο δικός μας ντόκτορ "δεν έχει σημασία το πού σταματάει η κάθοδος, αλλά το ότι σε κείνο το σημείο υπάρχει ισορροπία και υγεία". Δεν ξέρω αν θα χρειαστεί νέο χειρουργείο - και στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι πολλοί αυτοί που βάζουν τα χέρια τους να αφαιρέσουν δακτυλίους, πόσο μάλλον να συνεχίσουν καπάκι με άλλη επέμβαση. Πριν κάνεις την επέμβαση, βεβαιώσου ότι το μανίκι είναι το κατάλληλο για σένα, μην ξαναψάχνεσαι σε λίγα χρόνια για μπαι-πας. Καλή συνέχεια, η αναμονή σου πλησιάζει στο τέλος της!

----------


## marou_laki

Σου εξηγησε για ποιον λογο ισως να μη καταφερει να βγαλει τον δακτυλιο;

----------


## polinaki1983

ʼννα μου όύτε για μένα έχει σημασία το που θα σταματήσει η κάθοδος, άλλοστε γιαυτό και ο στόχος μου είναι το 85 και όχι το 65 που είναι το κανονικό μου με βάση το ύψος μου. Για μένα έχει σημασία να έχω καλύτερη ποιοτικά ζωή και καλύτερη χωρίς ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα υγείας. Τοχουμε συζητήσει με τον γιατρό και ξέροντας το ιστορικό μου, μου είπε πως το μανίκι είναι το καταλληλότερο για μένα. Φυσικά ανέφερε και το "θα δω και τα αποτελέσματα των προενχειρικών και θα σου πω σίγουρα μετά". Ίσως περιμένει να δει κάπια πράγματα προτού είναι 100% σίγουρος τί θα κάνει. Όλα θα τα δείξει ο χρονος βέβαια!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by marou_laki_
> Σου εξηγησε για ποιον λογο ισως να μη καταφερει να βγαλει τον δακτυλιο;


Όχι να μην καταφέρει να τον βγάλει marou_laki. Θα τον βγάλει, απλά όλα θα εξαρτηθούν από το τί προβλήματα μπορεί να έχει διμιουργήσει στο στομάχι κατά πόσο αν θα προχωρίσει αμέσως σε sleeve ή αν θα γίνει σε μεταγενέστερο χειρουργείο. Μπορεί πχ το δακτυλίδι να έχει ισχορίσει στο στομάχι, μπορεί να έχει καταστραφεί το στομάχι εκεί που κάθετε τόσα χρόνια το δακτυλίδι. Πολλά μπορεί, τα οποία θα φανούν στο χειρουργείο.

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by marou_laki_
> Σου εξηγησε για ποιον λογο ισως να μη καταφερει να βγαλει τον δακτυλιο;
> 
> 
> Όχι να μην καταφέρει να τον βγάλει marou_laki. Θα τον βγάλει, απλά όλα θα εξαρτηθούν από το τί προβλήματα μπορεί να έχει διμιουργήσει στο στομάχι κατά πόσο αν θα προχωρίσει αμέσως σε sleeve ή αν θα γίνει σε μεταγενέστερο χειρουργείο. Μπορεί πχ το δακτυλίδι να έχει ισχορίσει στο στομάχι, μπορεί να έχει καταστραφεί το στομάχι εκεί που κάθετε τόσα χρόνια το δακτυλίδι. Πολλά μπορεί, τα οποία θα φανούν στο χειρουργείο.


Αααα οκ.Αλλο καταλαβα , γι'αυτο απορησα.
Οπως και να 'χει , ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα τωρα που πηραν 
τον δρομο τους.:thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ marou_laki, νασε καλα

----------


## m&m

Πωλινακι, καλη τυχη και μπραβο σου.

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!!!!!
Σε ευχαριστώ m&m, και σε έσένα καλή συνέχεια!!!

Λοιπον! Σήμερα πήγα για τις αναλύσεις αίματος. Μου είπαν πως σε 1 μέρα βγαίνουν όλες εκτός από του θυροιδή και βγαίνει σε 2 μήνες!!!!!! Έμεινα με ανοικτό το στώμα.... Τελικά η κοπέλλα εκεί, αφού είδε πως είναι για χειρουργείο οι αναλύσεις, έγραψε πάνω επείγον, μπας και βγουν πιο νωρίς. Θα δείξει. 
Πήγα και πήρα και την ακτινογραφία θώρακος. Η μάλλον για να το πιο σωστά, πήρα έναν άδιο φάκελο με μόνο ένα report μέσα που λέει διάγνωση πνευμώνων:φυσιολογική. Η ακτινογραφία λέει είναι μέσα στον υπολογιστή και θα την δει ο γιατρός μου από κεί. Για κοίτα εξέληξη το δημόσιο!!!!!! 
Ολα καλα πανε. Μας έμεινε ο καρδιολογος, ο διαιτολογος και ο πνευμονολογος. και μετά βουρ για το γραφείο του γιατρού!!!!!

----------


## PM79

Πωλινάκι, πολύ χαίρομαι που βρέθηκε άκρη αλλά:

Ο χειρουργός που είναι στο εξωτερικό, έχει μεγάλη πείρα στα συγκεκριμένα χειρουργεία.
Πρόσεξε ο νέος γιατρός να είναι αρκετά έμπειρος και όχι ένας απλός χειρουργός που τυχαίνει να ξέρει να χειρίζεται τα τροκάρ και τα νυστέρια.

Αυτό είναι σοβαρό χειρουργείο, μια επέμβαση ζωής και δεν πρέπει να εναποτίθεται στον κάθε τυχόντα.
Παρομοίως είχα βρει 3 γιατρούς σε δημόσιο νοσοκομείο, αλλά μόνο ο 3ος έχει την εμπειρία και την λίγη παραπάνω γνώση. Εννοείται βέβαια ότι οι πρώτοι 2, ήταν οι ξερόλες και οι πολύπειροι έτσι?

Δε θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω απλά σου λέω να το κοιτάξεις καλά το θέμα, να σκίσεις τον ντόκτορα στις ερωτήσεις και να βεβαιωθείς ότι ο άνθρωπος αυτός θα κάνει τη δουλειά καλά και χωρίς επιπλοκές.

----------


## polinaki1983

ΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!! Πόσο χαίρομαι που βλέπω ένα ποστ απο σένα ΠΜ μου!!!! 
Ο χειρούργος αυτός που ανάλαβε τώρα, επειδή τυχάνει να τον ξέρω στα 3 χρόνια που είναι στο δημόσιο, ξέρω πως έχει κάνει πολλές τέτιες επεμβάσεις τόσο στο εξωτερικό όσο και στην κύπρο σε ιδιωτικό τομέα. Ξέρω πως έχει κανει και ένα διάστημα αμερική για ειδίκευσή βαριατρικών. 
Επίσεις έχω ακούσει πως ο συγκεκριμένος πάει σε πολλά χειρουργεία ιδιωτικού τομέα για να χειρουργήσει με ιδιώτες ιατρούς που τον καλουν για να κάνουν βαριατρικές. 
τώρα τι να σου πω, προχτες που πήγα γνώρισα και μια κοπέλλα που είχει κάνει ο άλλος χειρούργος που λείπει, και μου είπε πως 6 μήνες τώρα μπενοβγαίνει στο νοσοκομείο και πως έκανε και 2 μήνες εντατική γιατί δεν της είχε κλείσει καλά το μανίκι κάτι τέτια. Όλα λοιπόν εξαρτώνται από πολλά πράγματα. 

Φυσικά εννοείτε πως με το που πάω ξανά για να δει τις προενχειρικές θα του κάνω ανάκρυση τρίτου βαθμού για να τον "κόψω". Αλλά δεν είναι από αυτούς τους τύπους που "εγώ είμαι γιατρός, και αυτό που λέω είναι, και εσύ μην μιλάς". Κάθετε και σου λέει ότι τον ρωτήσεις και στα εξηγά όλα με κάθε λεπτομέρεια. 

όσο για τις επιπλοκές, μου έχει εξηγήσει αρκετά πράγματα, και είναι και ένας από τους λόγους που ίσως να μην γίνουν και τα 2 μαζί, αλλά να χρειαστώ δευτερο χειρουργείο. όμως αυτό δεν με ανυσυχεί. 

Τον Γεννάρη ξανά λοιπόν που θα τον δώ, θα τα μάθω όλα. Αν και τώρα νιώθω σίγουρη πως όλα θα παν καλά.

----------


## doreta

polinaki διαβαζω τα νέα σου  :Smile:  
αντε, με το καλό να κάνεις και τις υπόλοιπες προεγχειρητικές εξατάσεις, και όλα να παίρνουν το δρόμο τους σιγά-σιγά ! 

υ.γ. 2 μηνες για τα αποτελ. θυρεοειδούς......... ελεος..... δεν το χω ξανακουσει τετοιο πραγμα
ευτυχως που ειπες ειναι επειγον και θα στα δωσουν νωρίτερα

----------


## polinaki1983

Στα δημόσια δυστυχώς έτσι είναι Ντορέτα μου. Τί να κάνουμε, θα περάσει και αυτό, αν μέχρι να πάω στον γιατρό δεν έχουν βγεί, θα ιδοποιήσει ο ιδιος και θα τα κάνουν!!! Δεν ανχόνομαι για θυροειδή, έκανα πριν 2 μήνες σε ιδιότη για κάτι άλλα προβλήματα που είχα και ήταν μια χαρά. απλά ο γιατρός θέλει και πιο πρόσφατη ανάλυση. Αφού δεν πληρώνω, ότι θελει ασ μου γράψει να κάνω, σωστά ?  :Smile:

----------


## anna65

Παραφορμόνη μου είπαν από το ΙΚΑ ότι περιμένουν πάνω από 4 μήνες τα αποτελέσματα... Ναι, κάποιες φορές οι καθυστερήσεις είναι πέρα από κάθε πραγματικότητα! Πωλινάκι, το νερό μπήκε στο αυλάκι, τώρα ο χρόνος είναι πλέον σύμμαχος!

----------


## ntinoula_ed

Πολινακι μακαρι να σου πανε ολα καλα και να παψεις να ταλαιπωρεισαι.Καλη τυχη!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by anna65_
> Παραφορμόνη μου είπαν από το ΙΚΑ ότι περιμένουν πάνω από 4 μήνες τα αποτελέσματα... Ναι, κάποιες φορές οι καθυστερήσεις είναι πέρα από κάθε πραγματικότητα! Πωλινάκι, το νερό μπήκε στο αυλάκι, τώρα ο χρόνος είναι πλέον σύμμαχος!


Ναι ʼννα μου!!!! Αν όλα παν όπως τα υπολογίζω, μεστο φεβρουάριο με βλέπω να παίρνω διαζύγιο από τον δακτύλιο και περισσότερο από το μισό μου στομάχι!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by ntinoula_
> Πολινακι μακαρι να σου πανε ολα καλα και να παψεις να ταλαιπωρεισαι.Καλη τυχη!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ κουκλίτσα μου. Καλή συνέχεια και σε σένα.

----------


## Anagenisiaki_Thea

ακου του θυρεοειδη αν πας σε ιδιωτη βγαινουν σε 2 μερες περιπου
αξιζει τον κοπο να γλυτωσεις την ταλαιπωρια,,,,

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Anagenisiaki_Thea_
> ακου του θυρεοειδη αν πας σε ιδιωτη βγαινουν σε 2 μερες περιπου
> αξιζει τον κοπο να γλυτωσεις την ταλαιπωρια,,,,


Το ξέρω!!! 31 Δεκεμβρίου θα παω στο νοσοκομιο και αν δεν εχουν βγει τα αποτελεσματα όλα ακόμα, θα κάνω σε ιδιοτη.

----------


## Anagenisiaki_Thea

αιντε με το καλο και με τη νικη!!!! ολε και του χρονου να σε ρωταω πραγματα να μου λες,,,

----------


## polinaki1983

Του χρόνου θα είμαστε συνοδυπόροι καλοί μου!!!!!

----------


## Anagenisiaki_Thea

μακαρι,,, εγω εχω χρονο ακομα αναμονης,, γκρρρρ ρρρρ

----------


## polinaki1983

Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις πως θα τα φέρει ο χρόνος!

----------


## lessing_ed

Πολινακι εν τω μεταξυ τι κανεις με την διατροφη σου;Αντικατεστησες τα γλυκα;

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by lessing_
> Πολινακι εν τω μεταξυ τι κανεις με την διατροφη σου;Αντικατεστησες τα γλυκα;


ΝΑΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!! με κανονικό φαγητό, και κατάφερα να διατηριθώ στο βάρος μου και να χωρταίνω!!!! Έχει πολλές μέρες να φάω γλυκά αν και αυτές τις μέρες είχαμε πολλά σπίτι λόγω γιορτών και δεν ήθελα να φάω!!!! Τα άφησα όλα για τον αντρα μου! αλλά την κυριακή που έρχετε θα φάω ένα κομματάκι τούρτα από τα γενέθλια του μικρού μου. Ετσι για το καλό!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα! Σήμερα είμαι με άδεια και είπα να παω στο νοσοκομείο να πάρω τα αποτελέσματα των αιματολογικών. Αποτέλεσμα? όλα χάλια..... 
Γλυκόζη 112 με ανώτερο όριο 106
Χοληστερόλη 253 με ανώτερο όριο 200!!!
Σίδηρος 8 με κατώτερο όριο 60!!!!!!!
αιμοσφαιρίνη 20 με κατώτερο όριο 27.

Τα υπόλοιπα είναι καλά (πάλι καλά δηλαδή)!!

Τώρα, τα υπόλοιπα νέα μου...... Εδώ και 2 μέρες δεν μπορώ να φάω και πάλι.... χτες έφαγα με το ζόρι 2 κουταλιές ρίζι για να μπορεσω να πιώ μια αντιβίωση που παίρνω για τα μάτια..... σήμερα έφτιαξα ένα τοστ με μια φετα ψωμί μόνο για να φάω έστο και λίγο και να πιω την αντιβίωση.... Αποτέλεσμα? στην πρώτη μπουκιά, και ενώ την μάσησα πάρα πολύ καλά ένιωθα να πνήγωμαι.... να μην αναπνέω..... και έκανα εμετό..... αφρόδες σάλια και πάλι..... Ελπίζω αυτό να μην συνεχιστεί και να είναι μόνο μια φορά και μετά όλα να συνεχιστούν οκ...... δεν αντέχω άλλα πισογυρίσματα.....

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!!! Τελικά ευτυχώς δεν είχαμε πισογυρίσματα!!! Ηταν κάτι της στιγμής που πέρασε, ξεχάστηκε και προχωράμε δυναμικά!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Πωλινακι χαθηκες!
Ολα καλα ε; 
Φιλακια!

----------


## polinaki1983

Οχι και χάθηκα καλή μου!!! Εδώ είμαι όλη μέσα στο τσατ, εσείς απλά δεν μπένετε να με ψάξετε!!!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Εννοω ρε κοριτσι πως δεν βλεπω να γραφεις πολυ!Στο τσατ οντως δεν μπαινω!

----------


## polinaki1983

Ε ναι αγαπη μου, δεν ποστάρω και πολύ τελευταία. Τί να ποστάρω, το τί έφαγα? το ότι κάθε μέρα είμαι σταθερά 125? Δεν βρίσκω κάτι αξιόλογω για να είμαι ηληκρινής για να ποστάρω!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Λοιπόν.... σας καλησπερίζω.... Αν και έχω μόλυνση στα μάτια και δεν βλέπω σχεδόν καθόλου, ήθελα να σας ενημερώσω ότι σήμερα πήγα στον παθολόγο και μου έδωσε folifer για να ανέβει ο σίδηρός μου. Επίσης αύριο πρωί έχω ραντεβού στον καρδιολόγο για τον προενχειριτικό έλενχο. Ελπίζω όλα να παν καλά και με αυτό και θα μας μένει μόνο ο διαιτολόγος και ο πνευμονολόγος! Σας φιλώ γλυκά και σας εύχομαι ένα όμορφο βράδυ.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σου ευχομαι Πωλινακι ολα να πανε καλα! Καλο βραδυ!  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα παιδιά!!! Σε ευχαριστώ ουάν για την ευχή σου!!!!

Λοιπον!

Χτες πήγα στον καρδιολόγο. άρχισε την ανάκριση από τότε που ήμουνα παιδί μέχρι τώρα, για να γράψει το ιστορικό μου. Τις έδειξα και τις αναλύσεις μου και άρχισε να μουρμουρα για ψιλή χολιστερόλη, οριακό ζάχαρο, οριακή πίεση, ψιλά λευκά αιμοσφέρια!!!! 

Κάναμε καρδιογράφημα, το οποίο ήταν μιά χαρά από ότι μου είπε, και μου ανακύνωσε πως θέλει να κάνουμε και τεστ κοπόσεως!!!!!! Αμάν λέω την βάψαμε!!!! Με καλοδίωσε, ανέβηκα στον διαδρομο και ξεκινήσαμε..... στην αρχή καλά, αλλά όσο το δυνάμωνε και γινόταν και πιο ανυφορικό.... OH MY GOD!!!!!!! Αντεξα 7!!! ολόκληρα λεπτά!!!!! WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW Φανταστείτε μια φάση κάπως έτσι!!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Xpc0...eature=related

χαχαχα, φυσικά εγώ δεν έπεσα!!!! Μου είπε πως μια χαρά τα πήγα σε σχέση με το βάρος μου και με το ότι είμαι αγύμναστη. πέρασε και αυτό. 

Μετά μου λέει πάμε στο γραφείο να μιλήσουμε. Πήγαμε, και ο διάλογος πήγε κάπως έτσι:

- οι αναλύσεις αίματος σου δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο, αλλά αναμενόμενες για το βάρος σου. Για να είμαι ηληκρινείς περίμενα χειρότερα. 
- Ωραία, λέω εγώ, άρα είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο
- Ναι, λέει, αλλα θέλω να παίρνεις σίδηρο γιατί είναι πολύ χαμηλό
- Ηδη ξεκίνησα και παίρνω, της λέω
- Πολύ καλά μου λέει, τα τεστ που κάναμε τώρα είναι πολύ καλά σε σχέση με την σωματική σου κατάσταση, και έχεις την έγκρισή μου για χειρουργείο.
- Τέλεια λέω εγώ, άρα το μόνο που μένει είναι να πάρω το ρηπόρτ σας στον χειρούργο μου
- Ακόμα κάτι μου λέει, πρέπει να γίνεις 60 κιλά. 
- Τιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι???? ???????????????????? Τώρα μειλάτε σοβαρά? Ξέρετε πότε ήμουνα 60 τελευταία φορά? Μάλλον στα 8 μου!!!!!!(λέω εγώ με μια πολύ αστεία έκφραση στο πρόσωπο)
- Ναι, λέει. Πρέπει να χάσεις 65 κιλά.
- Καλά λέω, αυτό είναι αδύνατον!!! Εμένα ο στόχος μου είναι τα 85, τον ίδιο στόχο μου έβαλε και ο γιατρός. Εσείς τώρα μου λέτε να βάλω στόχο το 60. Αυτό δεν προκειτε να γίνει της λέω, γιατί δεν θέλω να απογοητευτώ. προτιμώ τις λέω ο στόχος μου να μίνει το 85 που είναι σίγουρη ότι μπορώ να τον φτάσω. Και άμμα τον φτάσω, βλέπουμε για πιό κάτω. Αλλά σίγουρα όχι 60!!!! νομίζω ότι θα φαίνομαι σκελετομένη της λέω.

Αρχισε να γελάει και μου λέει
- Καλά ηρέμησε, όλοι μαζί θα τα καταφέρουμε να φτάσεις ως εκεί που αντέχει ο οργανισμός σου και ώς εκεί που νιώθεις εσύ καλά.
- Αυτό τον στόχο τον προτιμώ, της λέω. 

Ετοίμασε τα ρηπόρτ, μου τα έδωσε, πλήρωσα και έφηγα. Όμως μεστο μυαλό μου ακόμα ακούω την φωνή της "Πρέπει να γίνεις 60". Καλά είναι θεότρελλη μιλάμε!!!!! Αστε που με έχει ανχώσει πολύ μαυτό......

Τέλος πάντον.... τώρα πια μας έμεινε ο πνευμονολόγος και ο διαιτολόγος. 11.1.11 και τα 2 ραντεβού. 

Φιλάκια και καλές γιορτές!!!!!

----------


## anna65

Οι περισσότεροι γιατροί είναι γνωστοί "ξερόλες"! Έχοντας χρειαστεί αρκετές ειδικότητες τις εποχές που ήμουν στα επάνω μου (125 κιλά ήταν αυτά, δεν ήταν παίξε-γέλασε!) ο καθένας από αυτούς είχε άποψη. Ο ορθοπεδικός που είχα επισκεφτεί για έναν κάλο στο πόδι, ο πνευμονολόγος για το βρογχικό άσθμα, ο καρδιολόγος για τα φάρμακα της πίεσης, ο γυναικολόγος - όλοι μα όλοι μου ζητούσαν να αδυνατίσω, και ναι, στα 59-60 με υπολόγιζαν για να είναι ευχαριστημένοι. Φαίνεται πως στην ιατρική τους μαθαίνουνε πως αν ο ασθενής είναι έξω από τα φυσιολογικά ΒΜΙ, όλες οι παθήσεις είναι αναμενόμενες. Και αν είναι κάποιος παραπάνω, να τον προσβάλουνε μπας και φιλοτιμηθεί και τα χάσει, καθώς είναι τοοοόσο απλό να αδυνατίσει κάποιος! 
Έχοντας πλησιάσει αρκετά το "σωστό" ΒΜΙ, μπορώ να πω ότι έχω απαλλαγεί από αρκετές από τις παθήσεις που με τυραννούσαν. Ωστόσο το ΒΜΙ=25 δεν μπόρεσα (ακόμη; ) να το αποκτήσω, και ο χειρούργος μου εξήγησε πως το σώμα σταματάει μόνο του εκεί που βρίσκει ισορροπία. Ο δε ενδοκρινολόγος, βλέποντας τα αποτελέσματα των εξετάσεων, δεν πιστεύει στα μάτια του και δεν τον απασχολεί πια το όποιο βάρος μου.
Συνέχισε τις εξετάσεις Πωλίνα μου, και από "ξερόλες" άλλο τίποτα. Το πόσο θα φτάσεις, αν φτάσεις 90, 80 ή 60, θα στο δείξει το ίδιο σου το σώμα. Μη βάζεις όρια, και μακάρι να εκπλαγείς ευχάριστα. Εγώ ακόμη παθαίνω πλάκα κάθε φορά που ανεβαίνω στη ζυγαριά και με δείχνει 66-67! 
Καλή συνέχεια στις εξετάσεις, και μην δίνεις σημασία στα σημερινά αποτελέσματα - τις ανάγκες του οργανισμού σε σίδηρο κλπ θα τις μάθεις μετά την επέμβαση. Πριν πάρεις κάποια αγωγή τώρα, συνεννοήσου με τον χειρούργο, μην σου δώσουν κάτι που δεν πρέπει να πάρεις πριν την επέμβαση!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα Αννα μου. Πράγματι είναι θεαματική η απώλεια σου!!!! τώρα τα 5 πάνω 5 κάτω δεν νομίζω να έχουν ιδιαίτερη σημασία, έτσι? Εγώ για να δω ΒΜΙ 25 πρέπει να πέσω στα 70. Τώρα αν μου έλεγε 70 αυτή χτες, θα το καταλάβαινα. Τί ύψος έχεις εσύ και ακόμα να δεις το ΒΜΙ 25?
κοίτα, ξέρω πολύ πως ο οργανισμός μου θα σταματίσει εκεί που θεωρεί αυτός ότι είναι οκ και δεν στερείτε οτιδήποτε. Αυτά με τους στόχους δεν τα πολυπάω, απλά και ο χειρούργος μου, γνωρίζοντας το σώμα μου και τον οργανισμό μου, είπε πως αν πάω 85 θα είναι όλα μια χαρά. Τώρα το να πέσω και πιο κάτω δεν με χαλάει, αλλά ούτε με τρώει κιόλας. όλα θα φανούν μετά το χειρουργείο. Δεν πιστευω πως ένα νούμερο στην ζυγαριά καθορίζει τα πάντα. πιστεύω πιο πολύ συμαντικό είναι τα νούμετα των αναλύσεων. παράδειγμα η αδελφή μου είναι στα 85-88, εκεί ανεβοκατευένει αλλά οι αναλύσεις της (κτυπα ξύλο) είναι πάντα πιο καλές και από τέλειες. 
Μίλησα χτες τηλεφωνικός με τον χειρούργο και του είπα πως θα ξεκινήσω folifer και μου είπε πως αυτά είναι πολύ αθώα, αφου τα δίνουν και σε εγκυμονούσες. 
Τώρα ξεκίνησαν οι γιορτές, θα τις περάσω ξένιαστα, και η μέρα των τελευταίων εξετάσεων πλησιάζει!!!!! ελπίζω μέχρι μέσα Φεβρουαρίου να έχω χειρουργιθεί....

Φιλάκια πολλά Αννα μου και καλές γιορτές.

----------


## lessing_ed

και ο χειρουργός μου εξήγησε πως το σώμα σταματάει μόνο του εκεί που βρίσκει ισορροπία. [/quote]:thumbup:

----------


## anna65

Με ύψος 1,53-1,55 το ΒΜΙ=25 δίνει 59 κιλά, ενώ το 67 που είμαι τώρα είναι ΒΜΙ=28-29. Βέβαια, οι πίνακες με δείχνουν στη ζώνη του υπέρβαρου και συνιστούν να "χάσω" βάρος για να μην έχω κινδύνους, αλλά το σημαντικό είναι ότι οι τιμές στις εξετάσεις βγαίνουν όλες φυσιολογικές. Οι πίνακες είναι καλοί για ένδειξη, αλλά στην πράξη παραγνωρίζουν το γεγονός ότι είναι απλώς μια ένδειξη και όχι γενικός κανόνας.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by anna65_
> Με ύψος 1,53-1,55 το ΒΜΙ=25 δίνει 59 κιλά, ενώ το 67 που είμαι τώρα είναι ΒΜΙ=28-29. Βέβαια, οι πίνακες με δείχνουν στη ζώνη του υπέρβαρου και συνιστούν να "χάσω" βάρος για να μην έχω κινδύνους, αλλά το σημαντικό είναι ότι οι τιμές στις εξετάσεις βγαίνουν όλες φυσιολογικές. Οι πίνακες είναι καλοί για ένδειξη, αλλά στην πράξη παραγνωρίζουν το γεγονός ότι είναι απλώς μια ένδειξη και όχι γενικός κανόνας.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup:
Ακριβώς καλή μου!!!! Συμασία έχει τί έδειχναν οι αναλύσεις σου στα 125 που ήσουνα και ΄τί δείχνουν τώρα στα 67, και όχι τι δείχνει το ΒΜΙ και η ζυγαριά αποκλειστικά. Και εσύ τώρα ακούγεσε υγιέστατη και αυτό είναι το συμαντικό!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα φιλαράκια μου! Τελικά σταμάτισα τον σίδηρο που έπερνα γιατί μου δημιούργησε μεγάλο πρόβλημα στα έντερα!!!!! Υπέφερα από φρικτούς πόνους, ηδικά την τελευταία βδομάδα, και πήγα σήμερα γιατρό και μου είπε πως τα έντερα μου είναι ερεθισμένα και με ρώτησε αν πέρνω κάπια φάρμακα, της είπα το folifer και ότι έχω προσέξει πως οι πόνοι ξεκίνησαν σιγά σιγά από τότε που ξεκίνησα να το παίρνω, και αμέσως μου είπε να το σταματίσω και ότι αυτό είναι που μου δημιούργησε το πρόβλημα. Μου έδωσε μια θεραπία με χαπάκια για 5 μέρες, και μου είπε να τρώω μόνο ρύζι και βραστά. Αρα πάει και το συμπλήρωμα σιδήρου! Αντε να πάω στον χειρούργο να δούμε τί θα γίνει να τελειώνουμε.....

----------


## polinaki1983

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!! Σήμερα πήγα στον νοσοκομειο!!!! Είδα τον πνευμονολόγο και μετά από 2 εξετάσεις που μου έκανε πήρα την έγκρυση για το χειρουργείο!!!!!!!! YIOUUUUUUUUUUPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Πήγα και είδα και την διαιτολόγο της ομάδας, και μπήκαμε σε πρόγραμμα με διατροφή. Στόχος? 1,5 κιλό σε 2 βδομάδες!!!! Μου είπε πεινάω δεν πεινάω, πρέπει να τρώω ότι μου είπε για να ξυπνήσουμε τον μεταβολισμό μου! Μούδωσε διατροφή με όλα τα καλούδια που τρώω και πρώτη φορά νιώθω τόσο χαρούμενη που ήδη πήγα και αγόρασα τα απαρέτητα για την διατροφή μου. Επίσεις μου είπε ότι είμαι η πρώτη (λες και δεν τοξερα) που έχει πάρει σειρά για χειρουργείο χωρίς να κάνουν προσπάθεια με διατροφή για ένα 6μηνο τουλάχιστον!!!

Ο χειρούργος δεν μπορούσε να με δει γιατί έβλεπε στην κλινηκή μαστού σήμερα και είχε πολύ κόσμο, αλλά μου έιπε να κλείσω ραντεβού Δευτέρα πρωί να πάω που βλέπει τους παχεισάρκους, για να μιλήσουμε με την ησιχία μας!!! 

Εν ολίγης, σήμερα ξεκινάμε διατροφή και Δευτέρα πέρνουμε ημερομηνία!!!!!!!

----------


## smart

αχ πωλινακι μας, μπραβο, μπραβο , μπραβο!!!
χαιρομαι παρα πολυ για σενα  :Smile:  κ ειμαι πολυ συγκινημενη  :Smile:

----------


## click



----------


## Ava_ed

Μπράβο Πωλινάκι! Είδες που με υπομονή και επιμονή λύνονται όλα?

----------


## polinaki1983

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ κορίτσια!!!!!!! Ελένη μου, όντος σήμερα είμαι πολύ ανεβασμένη!!! Είχα γενικά μια υπέροχη μέρα, από όπου περνούσα σφιρούσαν, μου έκαναν κομπλιμέντα!!!!! ήταν όλα τέλεια!!!!! 

Κλικ μου δεν έκανα πλάκα χτεσ που είπα ναρθειτε!!!! Κανονήστε και ελάτε, έχω μέρος να σας φιλοξενίσω για μερικές μέρες!!!!!

Αντε να πάρω και την ημερομηνία και να ηρεμίσω!!!!!!

----------


## granita_ed

μπραβο βρε κουκλα μου!!!!!!!!!ηταν το πιο ευχαριστο πραγμα που εμαθα σημερα!

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ κορίτσια!!!!!!! Ελένη μου, όντος σήμερα είμαι πολύ ανεβασμένη!!! Είχα γενικά μια υπέροχη μέρα, από όπου περνούσα σφιρούσαν, μου έκαναν κομπλιμέντα!!!!! ήταν όλα τέλεια!!!!! 
> 
> Κλικ μου δεν έκανα πλάκα χτεσ που είπα ναρθειτε!!!! Κανονήστε και ελάτε, έχω μέρος να σας φιλοξενίσω για μερικές μέρες!!!!!
> 
> Αντε να πάρω και την ημερομηνία και να ηρεμίσω!!!!!!




ααααααααααααααααααααααααα α!!1
εμενα δε με καλεσες :sniff::sniffle::sniff::sniffle::sniff::sniffle:

----------


## lessing_ed

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:: thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumb up::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::t humbup:

----------


## smart

καλα!!!
σιγα μην περιμενουμε προσκληση!!
εγω λεω οταν το πωλινακι μας χειρουργηθει να μπουμε ολες σε ενα πουλμανακι κ μετα σε ενα αεοπλανακι να παμε να το δουμε  :Smile: 
(εννοειται αφου συνελθει πρωτα, για να μπορει να μας περιποηθει δεοντως!!! χεχεχε )

αρκει να εχουμε λεφτα...

----------


## absolute

μπραβο πωλινακι!!!!μπηκε το νερο στ`αυλακι!!!!!:starhit::starhit::starhit:: starhit::starhit:

----------


## stelios_ed

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> Κλικ μου δεν έκανα πλάκα χτεσ που είπα ναρθειτε!!!! Κανονήστε και ελάτε, έχω μέρος να σας φιλοξενίσω για μερικές μέρες!!!!


Να μια ευκαιρία να κατέβω στην πατρίδα που έχω και καιρό να πάω.Χώρο βρίσκουμε,τόσα ξενοδοχεία έχει.

----------


## polinaki1983

Κορίτσια δεν θέλω μουτράκια!!!! Χτες η ουάν είπε θα κανονίσει γκρουπάκι και να μου κατέβετε!!!! Οσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε λοιπόν!!!!!!

Κοπιασε να σε γνωρίσουμε Στέλιο μου!!!!!! Αντε τώρα πούχω κέφια!!!!

----------


## click

τι γκρουπακι, γκρουπαρα θα σου ρθουμε!!! :P

----------


## polinaki1983

Όλοι οι καλοί χοράν κλίκ μου!!!!! Ναυλώστε αεροπλάνο και ελάτε!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Πόσο έχει το εισιτήριο με επιστροφή???:bouncing:


Έτσι ενδικτικά έβαλα για 28/1 και επιστροφή 31/1 με aegean

Ενήλικας x 1 = ? 94.00 
Φόροι : ? 62.16 
Χρέωση συναλλαγής : ? 5.00 

Σύνολο: ? 161.16 

Και με cyprus airways μου το έβγαλε 170.16

----------


## click

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7FWBQ_CZ5A

----------


## polinaki1983

Χαχαχαχαχαχ κλικ!!!!!! Μικρή βαλίτσα μορέ πήρες!!!!!!

Τελειώστε τις δίαιτες σας Ελένη μου και ελάτε, γιατί δεν πρόκειτε να δεκτώ τα μα κάνω δίαιτα, μα πήρα 300 γραμμάρια κτλ κτλ κτλ!!!!!!!

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by click_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7FWBQ_CZ5A



να υποθεσω οτι σ αυτη τη βαλιτσα θα κρυφτουμε μερικοι για να γλιτωσουμε καμποσα εισιτηρια?  :Big Grin:  :wink2: :tumble: :spin:

----------


## polinaki1983

κοριτσάρες μου, το καλύτερο δεν σας το είπα!!! Πήγα σε χαρτορίχτρα για πρώτη φορά και τρελλάθηκα!!!!!! Τα βρήκε όλα ρε παιδιά...... Μου το έλεγε η κολλιτή μου και δεν την πίστευα...... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvmUCQhp9XM

----------


## ria_ed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuiq9...eature=related

:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Πωλινακι μουυυυυυ!!!!!!!!
Μπραβο ρε κοριτσαρα,ολα μια χαρα!!!!!!

Οσο για τη βαλιτσα της κλικλικου,ειναι για τα ρουχα μου μωρε και τα καλλυντικα μου..:smirk:

----------


## lessing_ed

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> κοριτσάρες μου, το καλύτερο δεν σας το είπα!!! Πήγα σε χαρτορίχτρα για πρώτη φορά και τρελλάθηκα!!!!!! Τα βρήκε όλα ρε παιδιά...... Μου το έλεγε η κολλιτή μου και δεν την πίστευα...... 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvmUCQhp9XM


Τι βρηκε;Μεγαλη πορτα θα διαβεις παχια θα μπεις λεπτη θα βγεις:wow:

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by lessing_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> κοριτσάρες μου, το καλύτερο δεν σας το είπα!!! Πήγα σε χαρτορίχτρα για πρώτη φορά και τρελλάθηκα!!!!!! Τα βρήκε όλα ρε παιδιά...... Μου το έλεγε η κολλιτή μου και δεν την πίστευα...... 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvmUCQhp9XM
> ...



κ απο την πορτα σα θα βγεις, γκρουπαρα εξω θε να βρεις?

----------


## lessing_ed

> _Originally posted by smart_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lessing_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Γκρουπαρα τωρα θε ναρθει,
ναρθει να σου κατσικωθει

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by lessing_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by smart_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



το τι εχει να μολογηθει!!!
η τριχα θα σου σηκωθει

----------


## lessing_ed

Και τωρα πουγινες λιγνη
ο αντρας σου θα τρελαθει
αλλα εσυ κυρα καλη θατονε χεσεις χιχιχι

----------


## smart

κ η ιστορια σου αυτη
θα παει στη λυρικη σκηνη
οι στιχοι θα ειν μισοι μισοι
θα γραψει η λεσσιγκ μουσικη!!

----------


## lessing_ed

Να τον αφησεις να γουρλιζει
κι ασκοπα να σε λιβανιζει
κ αμα στη δωσει κ πολυ 
την πορτα δειχτου την καλη

----------


## lessing_ed

Και οπως απτη λογιστικη
για σεφ μας πηγες 1 πρωι
υστερα κ στη λυρικη
ο κοσμος ολος θα σε δει!

----------


## lessing_ed

Κι επειτα ολα μια χαρα
κ να κι αντρες με την οκα!

----------


## smart

ω λα ρια ω λαρα
χιονι πεφτει απο ψηλα!!!

----------


## lessing_ed

Μα στης Πωλινας την καρδια
εχει ζεστη κ χαρα!

----------


## smart

λα σουσουρελα
λα σουσουρελα!!

----------


## click

:smilegrin:ρε πατε καλα????? κοντευω να πεσω απτην καρεκλα!!!!!:smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegri n:

αντμιν!!!!!!!!!!! λαθος τοπικ καρφιτσωσες!!!!!!
εδω δες τι γινεται!

----------


## Αδαμαντια_ed

ειστε απιστευτες κοριτσακια μου!:yes::yes::yes:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κοριτσάρες μου!!!!!! Καλά με κάνατε και γελάω μόνη μου!!!!! και είμαι και δουλιά και θα διερωτούντε και τί έπαθα!!! χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

Πάντος την μεγάλη πόρτα σίγουρα την βρήκε η χαρτορήχτρα!!!!! 

χαχαχαχαχα Σας αγαπαω πολυυυ κοριτσάρες μου!!!!!!!

----------


## BARB3

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλά με κάνατε και γελάω μόνη μου!!!!! και είμαι και δουλιά και θα διερωτούντε και τί έπαθα!!! χαχαχαχαχαχαχα


κι εγω το ιδιο! 
δεν ξερω αν το πωλινακι θα παει λυρικη αλλά καποιες αλλες μαλλον!!

οσο για τη βαλιτσα που θα χωρεσει ολες μας με 20 κιλα τι να σχολιασω?

----------


## tato

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ κορίτσια!!!!!!! Ελένη μου, όντος σήμερα είμαι πολύ ανεβασμένη!!! Είχα γενικά μια υπέροχη μέρα, από όπου περνούσα σφιρούσαν, μου έκαναν κομπλιμέντα!!!!! ήταν όλα τέλεια!!!!! 
> 
> Κλικ μου δεν έκανα πλάκα χτεσ που είπα ναρθειτε!!!! Κανονήστε και ελάτε, έχω μέρος να σας φιλοξενίσω για μερικές μέρες!!!!!
> 
> Αντε να πάρω και την ημερομηνία και να ηρεμίσω!!!!!!


Πωλινάκι μου τί ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΑ!!!

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ... ΣΥΓΚΙΝΗΘΙΚΑ!!

Μένεις Κύπρο;;;; Οι δικοί μου (γονείς - αδελφούλα και ανήψια) μετοίκισαν πριν 1 χρόνο (ακόμα ήμουν έγκυος) για την Κύπρο. Τώρα μένουν Λευκωσία (στα Λατσά) και του χρόνου θα φύγουν για Λεμεσό. Είχα πάει με τον μπέμπη μέσα στον Νοέμβριο και περασα ΕΚΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΑ. Να καταλάβεις έκλαιγα όταν έφευγα .... Πρώτα ο Θεός, σκοπεύω να πάω για 3 εβδομάδες το Πάσχα ξανά.... 

Σε νίωθω ακόμα πιο κοντά τώρα που έμαθα ότι είσαι Κύπρο ... είναι βλέπεις όλη η οικογένειά μου εκεί ....

----------


## BARB3

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Μπαρμπουνάκι, ήταν αυτοσαρκασμός. Στα αεροδρόμια μέχρι 20 κιλά η βαλίτσα είναι τσάμπα, μετά χρεώνεται...:bigsmile: Δεν ήταν κακεντρεχές...


το καταλαβα βρε! το ξερω για τα 20 κιλα και το σκεφτηκα κι εγω οταν ειδα τη φωτο αλλά με προλαβες και το σχολιασες πρωτη!

----------


## polinaki1983

Κυπρια γέννημα θρέμα!!!! Κόπιασε, αν είμαι Κύπρο το Πάσχα να τα πούμε!!!! Λατσιά είναι η περιοχή όχι Λατσά!!!! Και εγώ Λευκωσία μένω, Αγλαντζιά (άντε να δούμε τώρα αυτό πως θα το προφέρετε) :P:P:P:P:P:P 

Σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια καλή μου!

----------


## click

αλλαξε τιτλο
"οδευοντας προς το κλουβι με τις τρελες" :P

----------


## stelios_ed

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Αγλαντζιά (άντε να δούμε τώρα αυτό πως θα το προφέρετε) :P:P:P:P:P:P


Αγλαννττζζάα, κορού(κόρη)μου.. :Wink:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by stelios_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Αγλαντζιά (άντε να δούμε τώρα αυτό πως θα το προφέρετε) :P:P:P:P:P:P
> 
> 
> Αγλαννττζζάα, κορού(κόρη)μου..


Οπως το έγραψες δεν διαβάζετε σωστά σύντροφε :Smile:  ΑΓΛΑΝΤΖΙΑ είπαμε :Smile:  Τώρα αν είναι απλά τυπογραφικό λάθος, σε συνχωρώ χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by click_
> αλλαξε τιτλο
> "οδευοντας προς το κλουβι με τις τρελες" :P



χαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχα κλικ!!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Στέλιο, να σε ρωτήσω. Ξέρεις πόσο καιρό μετά την επέμβαση μπορείς να μείνεις εγκυος α) σε περύπτωση λαπαροσκοπικής επέμβασης και β) σε περίπτωση τομής?

----------


## stelios_ed

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> Οπως το έγραψες δεν διαβάζετε σωστά σύντροφε ΑΓΛΑΝΤΖΙΑ είπαμε Τώρα αν είναι απλά τυπογραφικό λάθος, σε συνχωρώ χαχαχαχαχαχα


Εμένα έτσι μου το λαλούσαν:smilegrin:,το Αγλαντζιά χωρίς βαρετή προφορά είναι 'καλαμαρίστικο' φιλενάδα:yes:

----------


## stelios_ed

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Στέλιο, να σε ρωτήσω. Ξέρεις πόσο καιρό μετά την επέμβαση μπορείς να μείνεις εγκυος α) σε περύπτωση λαπαροσκοπικής επέμβασης και β) σε περίπτωση τομής?


Νομίζω δεν έχει να κάνει με το είδος εισόδου στο σώμα,αλλά με την επάνοδο του οργανισμού στην πρώτερη κατάσταση και τα εσωτερικά όργανα λόγω ψιλομετακινήσεων.΄Νομίζω 1,5 χρόνο μετά μπορείς.

----------


## lessing_ed

τα ρυαλια ρυαλια τσε πουντα ο πεζεβτζεκης που ταχει στη πουντα ωωωω

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by lessing_
> τα ρυαλια ρυαλια τσε πουντα ο πεζεβτζεκης που ταχει στη πουντα ωωωω


Τα ριάλια ριάλια τζαι πούντα, ο πεζεβένκης που τάσιη στην πούγκα!!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by stelios_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Στέλιο, να σε ρωτήσω. Ξέρεις πόσο καιρό μετά την επέμβαση μπορείς να μείνεις εγκυος α) σε περύπτωση λαπαροσκοπικής επέμβασης και β) σε περίπτωση τομής?
> 
> 
> Νομίζω δεν έχει να κάνει με το είδος εισόδου στο σώμα,αλλά με την επάνοδο του οργανισμού στην πρώτερη κατάσταση και τα εσωτερικά όργανα λόγω ψιλομετακινήσεων.΄Νομίζω 1,5 χρόνο μετά μπορείς.


Θενκς Στέλιο μου!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αντε για να επαναφέρω και το θέμα!!!! Αυριο πρωί πάω στον χειρούργο!!!! Αγωνιώ.... η καρδιά μου κτυπάει πολύ δυνατά.... Ελπίζω να μου δώσει την πολυπόθητη ημερομηνία..... Θα περάσω και από την διαιτολόγο για ζύγισμα (αν και σήμερα είναι η 5 μέρα διατροφής) για να δούμε αν άλλαξε τίποτα μετά από "τύριση" του διαιτολογίου!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Λοιπόν λοιπόν λοιπόν!!!!!!!
σήμερα πήγα διαιτολόγο για ζύγισμα!!!!! -1300 με 5 μέρες διατροφή!!!!!! ΣΟΥΠΕΡ δεν είναι>? ¨ :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Πήγα και στον χειρούργο, είδε όλες τις εξετάσεις, μου είπε πως όλα είναι έτημα για το χειρουργείο, μου εξήγισε πως θα ξεκινήσει λαπαροσκοπικά αλλά αν βρουν επιπλοκές πάμε για τομή. μου εξήγισε πως αναλόγος αν ο δακτύλιος έκανε ζημιά στο στομάχι, ίσως να μην μπορούν να κάνουν το μανίκι στο ίδιο χειρουργειο για να μην αφήσει μεγάλο θόλο, και του είπα πως νιώθω πως όλα θα είναι οκ και πως θα μπορέσει να ολοκληρώσει με ένα χειρουργείο. 

Παίρνει λοιπόν τον διευθυντή των χειρουργείων για να μού κλείσει ημερομηνία, και τί λεει ο βλάκας? πως δεν είχε μαζί του την ατζέντα των χειρουργείων, και να κρατήσει ο χειρούργος μου τα στοιχεία μου και σε 2-3 μέρες θα με παρουν τηλέφωνο. Λίγο αναστατώθηκα, αλλα με καθησίχασε ο χειρούργος μου πως σήγουρα θα με πάρουν, γιατί έτσι και αλιώς είμαι το πρώτο χειρουργείο παχυσαρκείας για φέτος, και πως κανένας άλλος ασθενής δεν έχει ολοκληρώσει τις εξετάσεις του για να του δώσουν ημερομηνία. Ετσι λοιπόν, περιμένω πάνω από το τηλέφωνο..... Πάντος μου είπε πως μάλλον μέχρι τέλος του μήνα θα έχω χειρουργιθεί. 

Για να δούμε τί θα δούμε!

----------


## anna65

Ξέρω πως είναι η αγωνία μέχρι να πάρεις ημερομηνία, αλλά αν έτσι κι αλλιώς θα χειρουργηθείς μέσα στο μήνα, λίγες μέρες υπομονή ακόμη και θα έρθει η ώρα για το χειρουργείο πριν το καταλάβεις! Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και να μη χρειαστεί και δεύτερη επέμβαση!

----------


## polinaki1983

Μακάρι άννα μου, αν και το ξέρω πως όλα καλά θα πάν. Το νιώθω. Λίγες μέρες μείναν το ξερω, αλλά άλλο να έχω ημερομηνία, και άλλο να περιμένω στο ακουστικό μου!!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

*Ξέρεις κατι? χαιρομαι γιατοι το 11 βλέπω μια αλλη Πωλινα με διαφορετικη ψυχολογια :yes:*

----------


## polinaki1983

Θενκς καραμελα μου. Εκτος από χτες το βράδυ που πάλι τσακοθήκαμε με τον ακατανόμαστο και ήμουνα σκατά. Αλλά από ένα σημείο και μετά είπα δεν θα τον αφήσω να μου χαλάσει αυτό που κάνω ΕΓΩ για ΜΕΝΑ. Σήμερα ούτε καν ότι θα πήγαινα νοσοκομείο δεν ήξερε!!!!!

----------


## lessing_ed

κΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ του το πεις!Αλλα κ η μειωση των κιλων θεαματικη ετσι;;;;
Βιβα Αγλαντζ(ι)α!

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Ετσι λοιπόν, περιμένω πάνω από το τηλέφωνο..... Πάντος μου είπε πως μάλλον μέχρι τέλος του μήνα θα έχω χειρουργιθεί.


αντε ρε τοσο γρηγορα????!!!!!!!! πολυ καλα!:thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by lessing_
> κΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ του το πεις!Αλλα κ η μειωση των κιλων θεαματικη ετσι;;;;
> Βιβα Αγλαντζ(ι)α!


Δεν θα του το πω!!! Ακόμα και όταν με ενημερώσουν για το χειρουργείο, θα του το πω 2 μέρες πριν!!! οχι πιο νωρίς!!!!

Θενκς, και είχα τις ατασθαλίες μου Σαββατο βράδυ που πήγαμε βαφτίσια!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by click_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Ετσι λοιπόν, περιμένω πάνω από το τηλέφωνο..... Πάντος μου είπε πως μάλλον μέχρι τέλος του μήνα θα έχω χειρουργιθεί.
> 
> 
> αντε ρε τοσο γρηγορα????!!!!!!!! πολυ καλα!:thumbup:


Ετσι μου είπε καλή μου. Τώρα ξέρω? Αν είχε το βιβλίο μαζί ο άλλος θα ήξερα από σήμερα ημερομηνία. Δεν πειράζει, η διατροφή συνεχίζει μέχρι την μέρα του χειρουργείου. όσο πιο κοντα στο 100 είπε ο γιατρός, τόσο πιο εύκολος ο στόχος!

----------


## doreta

polinakiiiiiiii  :Smile: 

ελειψα πολυ καιρο, αν και ομολογω σας διαβασα κανα 2 φορες στα κρυφα..
σας βρισκω μια χαρα, εσεις με βρισκετε βαρυτερη ωστοσο  :Frown: 

χαιρομαι με την πορεια και τα νεα σου, αντε με το καλο να μαθεις την πολυποθητη ημ/νια βρε !!

θα σας πω τα νεα μου σε νεο θεμα, φιλια προς το παρον

----------


## polinaki1983

ΒΡΕ ΒΡΕ ΒΡΕ!!!!! Καλος και το χαμένο μας κορίτσι!!!!!!! θενκς καλή μου, περιμένω να διαβάσω νέα σου

----------


## onelifeonechance

Πωλινακι το χουμε πει,εφαγες τον γάιδαρο που ηταν και τεραστιος και τωρα ειναι μονο η ουρα!
Μπραβο και για την απωλεια σου..
Ολα τελεια!!:smilegrin:

----------


## smart

σούπερ τέλεια πωλινακι μας  :Smile: 
μπραβο, μπραβο , μπραβο για ολα κ συνεχισε τη διατροφη να γινεις θεα πολυ γρηγορα μετα την επεμβαση!!!
δλδ το καλοκαιρι θα εισαι ουαου ουαου?
τελεια  :Wink:

----------


## polinaki1983

Σας ευχαριστώ κορίτσια!!!! μα σμάρτ μου, είμαι ήδη ουάου ουάου!!!! χεχεχε απλά θα γίνω ακόμα πιο πολύ!!!!

----------


## smart

ε ναι καλη μου ,αυτο εννοουσα :P
αν δεν υπηρχε προοπτικη να γινεις ακομη πιο ουαου ουαου γιατι θα εκανες αλλωστε την επεμβαση οεο? :dork:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by smart_
> ε ναι καλη μου ,αυτο εννοουσα :P
> αν δεν υπηρχε προοπτικη να γινεις ακομη πιο ουαου ουαου γιατι θα εκανες αλλωστε την επεμβαση οεο? :dork:


Για τους κοινούς λόγους που κάνουν όλοι ίσως? απλά για να δεκτώ και να αγαπήσω τον εαυτό μου? Φυσικά εγώ μεαγαπάω!!!! Δεν μπορώ να με αγαπήσω πιο πολύ!!! Δεν πάει άλλο!!!!

----------


## Αδαμαντια_ed

Πωλινακι μου τι κανεις?
Αντε βρε με το καλο αυτη η ημερομηνιαα,χαιρομαι που ειναι καλα ολες οι εξετασεις,μηπως τελικα συμφερει να ερθουμε Κυπρο για χειρουργειο?Αντε σε λιγο καιρο δεν θα εισαι κουκλαρα οπως εισαι τωρα ,αλλα γκομεναραααααααααααααααα:s mirk:και θα βαλεις σε ολους τα γυαλια.Και βεβαια να μην του πεις την ημερομηνια,ζησε μονη σου αυτη τη χαρα και με οποιον θα σου κανει καλο σε αυτο,φιλακιααα.
ΑΑΑΑ μπραβο και για την απωλεια σου,εμενα με εχει πιασει μια φοβια παλι.

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα Αδαμαντία μου!!!! Καλά είμαι εσύ? Μην ανχώνεσε και μην φοβάσε καλά μου. όταν θα πας στην ενημέρωση του καθηγητή θα σου περάσουν όλα. Θα σου δώσω μια συμβουλή. Πάρε ένα χαρτί και γράφε κάτω την παραμικρή, ηλίθια ή όχι, απορεία που μπορεί να έχεις, και πάρε το μαζί σου όταν πας. Πίστεψε με, όσο και να λες τα θυμάμαι, όταν πας θα μπλοκάρεις και δεν θα θυμάσε τίποτα!!! Εγώ τόσες φορές που πήγα στον χειρούργο, και τον ξέρω κιόλας εδώ και 3 χρόνια τον συγκεκριμένο, και πάντα ξεχνούσα να του ζητίσω κάτι, ενώ 5 λεπτά πριν να μπω στο γραφείο του το θυμόμουνα. Ε χτες είχα συμειώσεις με απωρείες, και το θυμήθηκα και αυτό που ήθελα!!!! 
Καλά γκομενάρα εννοείτε ότι θα γίνω!!!! Χτες έγινε μια συζήτηση με την μαμά και τον μπαμπά μου, και με πήραξε πολύ. και είπα πως δεν θα τους λέω τίποτα πια, μόνο σε σας που με καταλαβέναιτε!!!! Μέχρι παρασκευή αν δεν με πάρει ο γιατρός για ημερομηνία θα τον πάρω εγώ!!! Αυτή η αναμονή δεν αντέχετε!

----------


## polinaki1983

10:47 Κτυπάει το κινητό μου... Όνομα? "Γιώτα Γενικό" (είναι η κοπέλλα από το νοσοκομείο, η γραμματέας στους χειρούργους). Η καρδιά μου φεύγει από την θέση της. Απαντώ: Ναι παρακαλώ? - Ναι Πολύμνιά μου η Γιώτα είμαι. - Ναι Γιώτα μου σε κατάλαβα -Σε έχουμε προγραμματίσει για 2 Μαρτίου εισαγωγή, 3 Μαρτίου η επέμβαση. Ελα κοντά μου η ώρα 9 να σου δώσω τα απαρέτητα έντυπα για την εισαγωγή. - Οκ Γιώτα μου, να είσαι σίγουρη ότι θα είμαι εκεί, να φέρω κάτι μαζί μου? -Εκτώς από τα προσωπικά σου είδη τίποτα άλλο, όλα τα έχουμε στον φάκελό σου!!!!!!! - Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιώτα μου, θα τα πούμε τότε λοιπόν. Γεια σου. - Γεια!!! και κλείσαμε!!!!!

----------


## smart

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ Κ ΑΠΟ ΔΩ  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

θενκς!!!!! Στόχος-----> 02/03/2011 120 κιλά!

----------


## doreta

bravo polinaki, με το καλο!! 2 Μαρτίου λοιπόν εισαγωγή...

----------


## mariafc

Μάστερ σεφ μου τι υπέροχα νέα είναι αυτά; Μπράβο κούκλα μου δεν ξέρεις πόσο πολύ ευτυχισμένη νιώθω αυτή τη στιγμή. Εφτασε λοιπόν η μεγάλη στιγμή. Αντε φεγγαράκι μας λίγες μέρες έμειναν ακόμα.

----------


## polinaki1983

39 μέρες και απόψε για την ακρίβεια Μαράκι μου!!!!αντε και στο γάμο σου που θα σου κάνω το catering θα είμαι μια θεά!!!!!!! Και θεά λοιπόν και Master chef!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Ναι ντορέτα μου, είναι και η μέρα γενεθλιών της μαμάς μου!!! 2 Μαρτίου πήρα το αυτοκίνητο μου, 2 Μαρτίου πέρασα τις εξετάσεις της λογιστηκής μου τώτε που ήμουνα σχολείο, 2 Μαρτίου πηγα το πρώτο μου ταξίδι στο εξωτερικό!!!!!! Τελικά είναι η τυχερή μου μέρα!

----------


## doreta

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Ναι ντορέτα μου, είναι και η μέρα γενεθλιών της μαμάς μου!!! 2 Μαρτίου πήρα το αυτοκίνητο μου, 2 Μαρτίου πέρασα τις εξετάσεις της λογιστηκής μου τώτε που ήμουνα σχολείο, 2 Μαρτίου πηγα το πρώτο μου ταξίδι στο εξωτερικό!!!!!! Τελικά είναι η τυχερή μου μέρα!


αρα δε μπορει παρα να ειναι σημαδιακο, ολα θα πανε τελεια  :Smile:

----------


## anna9

Mε το καλο και ολα θα πανε καλα, πιστη και υπομονη φιλια

----------


## polinaki1983

Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## click

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
επιτελους ηρθε η πολυποθητη ημερομηνια!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by click_
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> επιτελους ηρθε η πολυποθητη ημερομηνια!!


Oh Yeahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! To καλό είναι το Φεβρουάριος είναι μικρός μήνας και γλυτώνουμε 3 μέρες αναμονής από εκει!!!!!!

----------


## stelios_ed

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 39 μέρες και απόψε για την ακρίβεια Μαράκι μου!!!!αντε και στο γάμο σου που θα σου κάνω το catering θα είμαι μια θεά!!!!!!! Και θεά λοιπόν και Master chef!!!!!


Μη μου πεις ότι εκτός απο συμπατριώτες,είμαστε και συνάδελφοι...

----------


## lessing_ed

:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::b ouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bou ncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bounc y::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy: :bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::b ouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bou ncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bo:bo uncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:ncy::bouncy:: bouncy:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:bouncy::boun cy:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by lessing_
> :bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::b ouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bou ncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bounc y::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy: :bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::b ouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bou ncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bo:bo uncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:ncy::bouncy:: bouncy:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:bouncy::boun cy:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:


Τί όμορφες χοροπιδηκτες φατσούλες λέσσινγκ μου!!!!! Όχι τίποτα άλλο βρε, αλλά να μπορέσω να παίξω επάξια τον ρόλο όταν το βγάλουμε στην τηλεώραση!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by stelios_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 39 μέρες και απόψε για την ακρίβεια Μαράκι μου!!!!αντε και στο γάμο σου που θα σου κάνω το catering θα είμαι μια θεά!!!!!!! Και θεά λοιπόν και Master chef!!!!!
> 
> 
> Μη μου πεις ότι εκτός απο συμπατριώτες,είμαστε και συνάδελφοι...


Τί δουλιά κάνεις Στέλιο μου? Λογίστρια είμαι, αλλά θα έπρεπε να είμαι σεφ. Μαρέσει η μαγειρική πολύ σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο, μαρέσει να δημιουργώ και πάνω από όλα να εντυπωσιάζω τους άλλους τόσο με την γεύση όσο και με την εμφάνιση και των συνδιασμό των φαγητών μου!!! Και επειδή για το Μαράκι είμαι ο Μαστερ σεφ της, μου έδωσε την ευθύνη να της κάνω το catering ή έστω το μενού για τον γάμο της όταν με το καλό έρθει η ώρα του!!!!!!:smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smil egrin::smilegrin:

----------


## fuxia

polinaki μου ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ! για την επιμονή και την δύναμη σου να συνεχίσεις, φαντάσου λίγο καιρό πριν πόσο αρνητικά σκεφτόσουν... ʼντε τώρα φόρτσαρες και δε σε πιάνει κανένας:kiss:

----------


## anna65

Με έναν πόνο! Η ώρα πλησιάζει, η κορμάρα έρχεται!

----------


## polinaki1983

Ναι φούξια θυμάμαι, αλλά ποτέ δεν παρετήθηκα, όσο πιο αρνητικά βλέπω κάτι τόσο πιο πολύ πισμώνω!!!!

χαχαχαχα Αννα μου από το στομα σου και στου θεού το αυτί, αν και για να είμαι ειληκρινής, ούτε σαν εικόνα δεν μπορώ να με φανταστώ αδύνατη!!! Θα έρθει όμως η ώρα που θα με δώ!!!!

----------


## stelios_ed

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> Τί δουλιά κάνεις Στέλιο μου?


Μάγειρας είμαι και ζαχαροπλάστης και έτσι όπως το έγραψες νόμιζα ότι ήσουν κι εσύ.

----------


## karamela_ed

*Μπράβο ρε Πωλινάκι, αντε 1 μηνας ειναι και μετα βουυυρ στο ψητό*

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by stelios_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> Τί δουλιά κάνεις Στέλιο μου?
> 
> ...


δεν είμαι αλλά θα γίνω Στέλιο μου. Θα τελειώσω τις σπουδές μου στην λογιστική, για να πάρω τις 2500 μισθό τον μήνα, για να μπορέσω να σπουδάσω μάγειρας!!!!!! Είναι ωραίο να κάνουμε όνειρα, δεν είναι έτσι?

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> *Μπράβο ρε Πωλινάκι, αντε 1 μηνας ειναι και μετα βουυυρ στο ψητό*


Θενκσ κούκλα μου!!!! 38 και απόψε!!!!

----------


## stelios_ed

Σε ποιο νοσοκομείο θα την κάνεις;μόλις α;νακάλυψα μια συμμαθήτρια μου νοσηλεύτρια στο νοσοκομείο Λεμεσσού

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by stelios_
> Σε ποιο νοσοκομείο θα την κάνεις;μόλις α;νακάλυψα μια συμμαθήτρια μου νοσηλεύτρια στο νοσοκομείο Λεμεσσού


Στο νοσοκομείο Λευκωσίας Στέλιο μου.

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!! 3 βδομαδούλες ακριβώς μείνανε!!!! Σε 3 βδομάδες, τέτια ώρα θα έχω είδη κάνει την διαδικασία εισαγωγής και θα περιμένω να μου δώσουν το δωμάτιό μου..... Νιώθω πολύ παράξενα. Νιώθω χαρά, άνχος, στεναχώρια, όλα μαζί έχουν γίνει μια μπάλα που γυρνάει μέσα στο μυαλό μου.....

----------


## click

δεν ανυπομονεις??

----------


## polinaki1983

Ανυπομονώ για τ αποτέλεσμα!!!! Θέλω πολύ να δω τελικά πώς θα είμαι σε ένα χρόνο πχ!!!!! Αλλά για την μέρα του χειρουργίου νιώθω πιο πολύ ανχωμένη όχι τόσο για το ίδιο το χειρουργίο όσο για το αν θα προλάβω να κάνω ότι πρέπει να κάνω πριν μπω μέσα. Ο γιατρός μου είναι καλός, ο θεός είναι μαζί μου, τί άλλο θέλω? Απλά γυρνάνε πολλά μεστο μυαλό μου. Εχω 20 μέρες μπροστά μου να τα ξεκαθαρίσω!!!!

----------


## click

ενταξει λογικο ειναι να αγχωνεσαι. χειρουργειο πας. 
ολα καλα θα πανε, υπομονη!

----------


## polinaki1983

Ε ναι, χειρουργιο πάω, όχι για βόλτα στα καταστήματα!!!!! χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## smart

δε διαβαζω οσ εχουν γραφει , καθως μπαινω κλεφτα απο ξενο πισι ...
αλλα μιας κ "τρεχει" το θεμα... πωλινακι.. πως νιωθεις?
ε?
αδημονεις?
 :Smile:

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Ε ναι, χειρουργιο πάω, όχι για βόλτα στα καταστήματα!!!!! χαχαχαχαχα


αυτο θα γινει μετα!!!:smilegrin::smilegrin:

----------


## Nefeli-

Πωλίνα μου καλή επιτυχία! Θυμάμαι την μέρα που συζητούσαμε για την καθυστέρηση και την συνταξιοδότηση του γιατρού κι όλα αυτά που σε είχαν στεναχωρήσει τόσο... και λέγαμε θα έρθει η κατάλληλη στιγμή να γίνουν όλα! να λοιπόν που αυτά τα σκαμπανεβάσματα πέρασαν και είσαι σε τελική ευθεία γι'αυτή την επέμβαση που τόσο περιμένεις... Εύχομαι να κάνεις τα ψώνια σου και να περάσεις όμορφα και δημιουργικά αυτές τις μέρες με το παιδάκι σου κ την οικογένεια σου με ανεβασμένη ψυχολογία όπως ταιριάζει και στον χαρακτήρα σου. 

να'σαι γερή και δυνατή

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ κούκλα μου. Ναι, το θυμάμαι και εγώ, πώς έχει περάσει ο καιρός ε..... Αντε και μετά από το χειρουργείο, όταν βρω τις δυνάμεις μου να κανονίσουμε να βρεθούμε για κανενα καφεδακι. Τι λες? Στο ίδιο νησί ζούμε!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by smart_
> δε διαβαζω οσ εχουν γραφει , καθως μπαινω κλεφτα απο ξενο πισι ...
> αλλα μιας κ "τρεχει" το θεμα... πωλινακι.. πως νιωθεις?
> ε?
> αδημονεις?


Κλεφτά μπαίνεις ε? τα κάνουμε και αυτά σμαρτάκι μου? χεχεχε

Είναι ανάμεικτα αυτά που νιώθω. Εχω πολλά στο μυαλό μου που γυρίζουν, όπως είπα και πιο πάνω. Αλλά ένα είναι σίγουρο. Πως ήρθε πια ο καιρός να αλλάξω ζωή. Και θα ο κάνω!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by click_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Ε ναι, χειρουργιο πάω, όχι για βόλτα στα καταστήματα!!!!! χαχαχαχαχα
> 
> 
> αυτο θα γινει μετα!!!:smilegrin::smilegrin:


Και ποιος πληρώνει τις πιστωτικές μετά ε? χεχεχε

Το καλό είναι όταν πάω πια για ψώνια, δεν θα χρειάζετε να πάω στα καταστήματα για παχύσαρκους που σε κλεβουν μπροστά στα μάτια σου, αλλά σε πιο "κοινά θνητά"!!!!! 

Ευτυχώς παντελόνια έχω και μέχρι 100 κιλά περίπου αν πέσω. και τα μλουζοφορέματα που φοράω είναι τέτιο κόψημο που θα μου είναι οκ και αυτά μέχρι τα 100. ισως και πιο κάτω. Θα δείξει!!!! Πάντος το σύγουρο είναι ότι φέτος θα πάρω κανούργιο μαγιό!!!!!!!! ΓΙΟΥΠΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ!!!!

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Αλλά για την μέρα του χειρουργίου νιώθω πιο πολύ ανχωμένη όχι τόσο για το ίδιο το χειρουργίο όσο για το αν θα προλάβω να κάνω ότι πρέπει να κάνω πριν μπω μέσα.


Αυτή είναι και η δική μου τακτική για κάθε επέμβαση, και τελικά μόνο την ημέρα εισαγωγής καταφέρνω και ηρεμώ! Τώρα που ενώ περίμενα εισαγωγή Κυριακή μου λένε για εισαγωγή Παρασκευή, τρέχω και δεν φτάνω. Και τα είχα σχεδιάσει να ταιριάξουν τόσο καλά μέχρι την Κυριακή... 
Πωλινάκι, τα ρούχα θα τα πάρεις από του χρόνου, φέτος θα αλλάζεις νούμερα με τέτοια ταχύτητα που δεν θα συμφέρει να αγοράζεις ούτε από πανέρια!

----------


## polinaki1983

Τελικά μπαίνεις Παρασκευή? δεν κάνουν τελικά απεργεία? Αντε με το καλό η νέα κοιλιά-πλάκα!!!!! Ναι το ξέρω για τα ρούχα καλή μου, αλλά όπως είπα και αυτά που έχω τώρα, ειδικά τα μπλουζοφορέματά μου είναι τέτιο κόψημο που πχ τα φοράω και εγώ και κάποτε τα δανείζετε και η αδελφή μου που είναι γύρω στα 88-90 κιλά. Αρα θα με κρατήσουν αρκετό καιρό. Απλά θα πέφτουν πολύ πιο ωραία πάνω μου τότε!!! 

Σκέφτομαι να κανονίσω την προηγούμενη της εισαγωγής να βάλω άδεια, για να μπορέσω να τα τελειώσω όλα πρωτού μπω μεσα. και μάλλον έτσι θα κάνω!!!

----------


## anna65

Απεργία έχουν, για αυτό και δεν μπορώ να υπολογίσω ακριβώς τη διαδικασία και τις ημερομηνίες εισαγωγής-επέμβασης. Θα μπω Παρασκευή για προεγχειρητικές εξετάσεις, και αν είναι όλα καλά, θα βγω και θα ξαναμπώ ίσως Κυριακή, για επέμβαση από Δευτέρα. Θα δείξει, με τις απεργίες θα είμαι στο βλέποντας και κάνοντας. 
Και γω ήθελα να κανονίσω κάποια άδεια την τελευταία μέρα, αλλά έτσι που έγινε, αύριο πρέπει να πάω και να κανονίσω όλες τις τελευταίες λεπτομέρειες - ελπίζω να λείψω για πολλές πολλές βδομάδες!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Πωλινα μου καλη επιτυχια και απο εμένα !!!! :blush:
Μαζευε λεφτα για ρούχα!!!! Μισω και εγω τα καταστήματα που πουλουν ρουχα για υπερβάρους με κατι τιμες εξωφρενικές!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by anna65_
> Απεργία έχουν, για αυτό και δεν μπορώ να υπολογίσω ακριβώς τη διαδικασία και τις ημερομηνίες εισαγωγής-επέμβασης. Θα μπω Παρασκευή για προεγχειρητικές εξετάσεις, και αν είναι όλα καλά, θα βγω και θα ξαναμπώ ίσως Κυριακή, για επέμβαση από Δευτέρα. Θα δείξει, με τις απεργίες θα είμαι στο βλέποντας και κάνοντας. 
> Και γω ήθελα να κανονίσω κάποια άδεια την τελευταία μέρα, αλλά έτσι που έγινε, αύριο πρέπει να πάω και να κανονίσω όλες τις τελευταίες λεπτομέρειες - ελπίζω να λείψω για πολλές πολλές βδομάδες!


Αντε με το καλό τότε να σταματίσει η απεργεία για να τελειώνουμε!!! Θα μας ενημερώσεις εννοείτε έτσι? Τουλάχιστον ένα μήνα θα λύψεις από την δουλιά, αυτό είναι το σίγουρο!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Alma libre_
> Πωλινα μου καλη επιτυχια και απο εμένα !!!! :blush:
> Μαζευε λεφτα για ρούχα!!!! Μισω και εγω τα καταστήματα που πουλουν ρουχα για υπερβάρους με κατι τιμες εξωφρενικές!!!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ κούκλα μου. Είπαμε θα σε ενημερώνω λεπτομερώς :Smile:  :Smile: 

Ασε, το τελευταίο φόρεμα που πήρα, ήταν 350 ευρώ!!!!!:shocked2::wow::shocked2::wow::shocke d2::wow::shocked2::wow:

Και ναι μεν είναι πολύ όμορφο, αλλά δεν είναι και κάτι το τόσο θεαματικό για την τιμή του, αλλά άντε, αφού χρειαζότανε να το πάρω....

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by click_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:smilegrin:
απο 85-90 κιλα και κατω μπορεις να βρισκεις πραγματικα φθηνα ρουχα.
εγω πλεον δεν περναω ουτε απεξω απο μαρκς εντ σπενσερς που μου ειχαν γινει μοναδικη επιλογη για καιρο. τουλαχιστον για παντελονια.
γιατι μπλουζες εβρισκα αρκετα πιο ευκολα και σε πιο φθηνα μαγαζια.

τα καλυτερα ερχονται πωλινακι!!!
μετα να σε δω στο "3 πραγματα που μαρεσουν πανω μου" :smirk:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by click_
> τα καλυτερα ερχονται πωλινακι!!!
> μετα να σε δω στο "3 πραγματα που μαρεσουν πανω μου" :smirk:


Μα ήδη έχω γράψει εκεί κλικ μου, και μάλιστα έχω γράψει πιο πολλά από όλες σας!!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Aχ Πωλινακι οπως λεει και η Νεφελη,σαν εχθες ειναι που ησουν τοσο απογοητευμενη..Και τελικα ειδες τί τροπη πηραν τα πραγματα;Αυτο που μας αξιζει το παιρνουμε αργα ή γρηγορα κουκλα μου..Και για σενα τα καλυτερα ερχονται!!!

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by click_
> τα καλυτερα ερχονται πωλινακι!!!
> μετα να σε δω στο "3 πραγματα που μαρεσουν πανω μου" :smirk:
> 
> ...


το ξερω ρε αυτο σου λεω!!
μετα θα θελεις 10 σελιδες :smilegrin::smilegrin:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by click_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Α όχι κλικ μου, για να μην σας κουραζω στο διάβασμα θα ανεβάζω φώτο μου, να βλέπετε και από μόνοι σας :P:P :smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin: καλύτερα δεν είναι έτσι?

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Aχ Πωλινακι οπως λεει και η Νεφελη,σαν εχθες ειναι που ησουν τοσο απογοητευμενη..Και τελικα ειδες τί τροπη πηραν τα πραγματα;Αυτο που μας αξιζει το παιρνουμε αργα ή γρηγορα κουκλα μου..Και για σενα τα καλυτερα ερχονται!!!


Ναι Πηνελόπη μου, έρχονται τα καλύτερα!!! Φυσικά τίποτα δεν παίρνουμε χωρίς να προσπαθήσουμε, και εγώ έχω τρέξει πολύ το θέμα. Καιρός λοιπόν να επιβραβευτώ!!!!!

Σας αφήνω, θέλει αγκαλιά ο σύζηγος λέει :P:P:P:P:P Φιλάκια πολλά!

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by click_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


κατευθειαν αυτογραφα, να μην κουραζομαστε να ζηταμε κιολας!:wink1:

----------


## polinaki1983

hahahahahahaha Οτι θέλει το κοινό μου, δεν θα αφήσω κανέναν παραπονούμενο!!!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα Πωλινάκι... οπωσδήποτε θα τον πιούμε αυτόν τον καφέ! Μην σου πω ό,τι θα έχω και δική μου καφετέρια ! χεχεχε  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> καλημέρα Πωλινάκι... οπωσδήποτε θα τον πιούμε αυτόν τον καφέ! Μην σου πω ό,τι θα έχω και δική μου καφετέρια ! χεχεχε


Ε τότε θα είναι κερασμένος από σένα!!!!!! χεχε (μην χάνουμε και από τα σίγουρα :P )

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα.... Από χτες το βράδυ κάνω μετρήσης της πίεσής μου, και μου βγαίνει 15/10 περίπου με 120-130 παλμούς καρδιάς..... πολύ ψιλά..... :Frown:

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Πωλινα μου μην αγχωνεσαι ......παρε βαθιες ανασες και χαλαρωσε ............. εγω εχω μονιμα τοσο και κανω και κρισεις πιεσης με 12- 13 τη μικρη και απο 15-17 την μεγαλη ...........στα ξαφνικα .......... 
Εχω σταματησει και το χαπι και να με απασχολει (νοιωθω καλα ) απο τη ημερα που ξεκινησα διαιτα ........... ψυχολογικο δεν ξερω ?
Θα ΔΕΙΞΕΙ ........... Παντως εσυ ηρεμησε ....αν μποριες πηγαινε να περπατησεις λιγο να χαλαρωσεις ...........Μην ξεχνας οτι εισαι πολυ πιεσμενη τελευταια .............

----------


## polinaki1983

Πάντα είχα οριακή πίεση.... τώρα τελευταία νιώθω να ζαλίζομαι και έχω όλο πιο συχνά φάσεις που σκοτεινιάζουν όλα γύρω μου....

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Πωλινα μου αν συνεχισει ακλο ειναι να σε δει ένας γιατρος ............ Αλλα προσπαθησε να χαλαρωσεις αν θες να βοηθησεις τον εαυτο σου.............

----------


## polinaki1983

Εχω πάει ,ο παθολόγος με έστειλε σε καρδιολόγο, ο καρδιολόγος είπε δεν έχω τίποτα, είναι από το άνχος....

----------


## click

Η Ρ Ε Μ Η Σ Ε !

----------


## polinaki1983

Προσπαθώ... Αλλά όλο και κάτι συμβαίνει και να τα πάλι τα νεύρα, να το άνχος, να την την στεναχώρια.....

----------


## polinaki1983

Να σου πω την αλήθεια περιμένω πως και πως να μπω μέσα.... μπορεί να έχω πόνους, και όλα αυτά που θα έχω τέλος πάντον, αλλά θα είμαι μακριά από όλα....

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Μονη σου το λες : μακρια απ΄όλα ¨" Πωλινα ηρεμια σου χρειαζεται και ακομα και το νοσοκομειο το βλέπεις σαν μεσο για να χαλαρωσεις ........... δεν βοηθας το ευατο σου με τοσο αγχος ......Στο λεω εγω που εχω καει ......

----------


## polinaki1983

Και τί να κάνω βρε Αλμα μου? να τα γράψω όλα και όπιον πάρει ο χάρος? Δεν γίνετε αυτό.... Οκ έχω κάνει πρόοδο και έχω γράψει λίγο το σπίτι, δεν το καθαρίζω όπως παλιά και προσπαθώ να μην δείνω συμασία στις δουλιές που φωνάζουν "κάνε μας, καθάρισέ μας".

----------


## click

πως εισαι σημερα? ηρεμησες?

----------


## polinaki1983

Πώς είμαι ε..... Αγρυπνη αφού ο μικρός δεν κοιμήθηκε καθόλου χτες από τον βήχα το καιμένο.... Οκ τον ανέλαβε και λίγο ο αντρας μου αλλά και πάλι πως μπορείς να κοιμηθείς άμμα ακούς το μωρό να βήχει συνεχώς και να μην μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα... Ξεκίνησα πρωί πρωί να πάμε νοσοκομείο, πήγαμε, αν και ήμασταν από ΄πολύ πρωί εκεί, έγινε 10 να τελειώσουμε, μέχρι να τον παω σχολείο, να του δώσουμε τα φάρμακά του και να έρθω δουλιά έγινε 11. Και μετά άρχισε εδώ η αφεντικίνα τα δικά της, μου φόρτωσε 4 εταιρείες που θέλουν 1 βδομάδα η κάθε μια να γείνει, και εγώ μόνο 2 βδομάδες έχω περιθώριο και το ξέρει...οκ δεν ξέρει ακριβής ημερομηνία αλλά ξέρει πρώτη βδομάδα του Μάρτη.... Τώρα πρέπει να σχολάσω στις 4 επιδή ή μαμά μου έχει να πάει στο γιατρό της και δεν υπάρχει κανείς να κρατίσει τον μικρό, αυτή εδώ δεν την βλέπω να με αφήνει να φίγω.... Εχω και να μαγειρέψω χρονοβόρο φαγητό σήμερα.... Αστα. Θες κιάλλα? Καταλαβαίνεις πως είμαι....

----------


## click

υπομονη, σου πεσαν δυσκολες μερες μαζεμενες. δε θα ειναι ολες ετσι.
περαστικα στο μικρο!
ο βηχας στα παιδακια ειναι μεγαλη ταλαιπωρια.

----------


## polinaki1983

Μακάρι να είναι όπως τα λες... Αλλά δεν με βλέπω καλά!!!!! Θέλω να πάω με άδια να υσηχάσω....

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Πωλινάκι πρεπει να κανεις υπομονη .Περαστικα στο μικρουλη, ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολα . Εγω εχω την μικρη μου που ειναι αρρωστη αλλα χαιδευεται και γενικα ειναι δυσκολο! Παντως πωλινα μερικες προταιρεοτητες δεν θα ηταν και ασχημα ........ Εισαι εργαζομενη , εχεις αρρωστο μικρο παιδι , εχεις ενα χειρουργειο που επεται και σου δημιουργει και αυτο αγχος ...........το να μην προλαβεις να μαγειρεψεις δεν ειναι τοσο τραγικο . Σε μια οικογενεια ενα ζευγαρι θα πρεπει πανω απο ολα να εχει κατανοηση σε τετοια θεματα και ο καθενας να συμβαλει οσο μπορει ........ Δεν εχει σημασια αν ειναι αντρας ή γυναικα ........... Το μοντελο γυναικα υπερπαραγωγη εχει καταρευσει ............. χρειαζεσαι μεσα σε ολο αυτο το γολγοθα και μιω ωρα δικη σου να πιεις ενα καφε να χαλαρωσεις . Το οφειλεις στον εαυτο σου ..............

----------


## polinaki1983

Ουφ τελείωσα..... Μόλις έκανα και το μπανάκι μου και τώρα έκατσα στον καναπέ. Η γούρνα είναι γεμάτη με πιάτα αλλά θα τα πλείνω αύριο... δεν μπορώ τώρα....
Ναι Αλμα μου συμφωνώ, αλλά το μαγείρεμα είναι κάτι που δεν μπορώ να αφίσω πίσω, όχι τόσο για μας, ο άντρας μου είναι πολύ εύκολος, λίγο ψωμί, ντομάτα και τυρί να φάει δεν θα πει όχι. Απλά θέλω πάντα να έχω φαγητό για το μωρό. Και για το βράδυ, αλλά και για την επομένη στο σχολείο. Δεν γίνεται να μείνει χωρίς φαγητό, σωστά? 
Οκ ο λόγος που ανχώθηκα σήμερα για το φαγητό είναι γιατί είχα σχετικά δύσκολο, ή μάλλον χρονοβόρο φαγητό να φτιάξω. Αλλά οκ, τελείωσα και τώρα κάθομαι... Δεν μπορώ να ξαπλώσω, νιώθω τόσο κουρασμένη που δεν πρόκειτε να κοιμιθώ. Ο άντρας μου ανέλαβε και κοίμησε τον μικρό και έτσι τώρα υρεμώ....

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Ειδες που άλλη μια δυσκολη μερα περασε ?

----------


## polinaki1983

Θέλετε να σας δείξω το πιάτο της βραδιάς?

----------


## aggeloydaki

πολινακιιιι ουουοπυουου μερες εχουμε να τα πουμε καλα εισαι?ο μικρος καλυτερα?

----------


## polinaki1983

Είσαι στο φεισμπουκ να μπω να τα πούμε? ο μικρός απόψε ήταν καλύτερα, ελπίζω να μην αρχίσει πάλι τα χθεσινοβραδυνα

----------


## aggeloydaki

ελα μεσα ειμαι!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχ οι μέρες περνάν και όλο και πιο ανυπόμονη γίνομαι!!!!!!!!! Σήμερα πήγα και στην διατροφολόγο, με ζύγισε και πήρα 300 γρ, αλλά πιός νοιάζετε? Θα φύγουν κιαυτά. αλλωστε μπορεί να ήταν τα ρούχα, το ότι περιμένω να αδιαθετίσω, πολλά μπορεί!!!!!!! 

Μου έδωσε και τις οδηγίες για μετά το χειρουργείο και μου είπε πως θα έρθει να με δει όταν θα είμαι μέσα. επίσεις μου είπε πως αν ακολουθήσω κατα γράμμα τις οδηγίες της, μέχρι τα χριστούγεννα με βλέπει μοντελάκι σε πασαρέλλα!!! χαχαχαχαχα 

αχ είμαι τοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοσο μα τοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοσο χαρούμενη!!!!!

----------


## sourkouna

Μπραβο Πωλινα.Εχω διαβασει την ιστορια σου και πως εχεις ταλαιπωρηθει και πραγματικα χαιρομαι.Αντε με το καλο!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Θενκς sourkouna !!! Αν και δεν σε γνωρίζω, σε ευχαριστώ για την ευχή σου. Οτι και να γίνει, θα το καλό θα είναι!!!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Αντε Πωλινακι,αερααααα!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αντε και το καλοκαίρο 2012 θα σας κατεύω Ελλάδα, να πάμε σε όποιο νησί θέλετε εσείς να αναδείξουμε τις κορμάρες μας!!!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ναι,πρωτη ξαπλωστρα πιστα θα ειμαστε!Χαμος!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Δεν με χαλάει ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ!!!! Και στα κιλά που είμαι τώρα πρώτη ξαπλώστρα μπροστά μπροστά παίρνω, και δεν θα πάρω τότε? χαχαχα

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα καλημέρα καλημέρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Πέμπτη σήμερα, 24 Φεβρουαρίου!!! Σε ακριβώς μια βδομάδα, τέτια μέρα και ώρα θα περιμένω να με παν στο χειρουργείο!!!!! Αχ τί χαρά!!!!! Ανυπομονώ να ξαπλώσω στο "κρεβάτι του πόνου"!!!! 

Μου έχουν μείνει μόνο 2 εργάσιμες μέρες στη δουλιά, εκτός από την συμερινή και αυτό με κάνει ακόμα πιο χαρούμενη!!! Φυσικά αυτό έχει κάνει τα αφεντικά να βρεθούν σε κατάσταση πανικού, αλλά πιος νιάζετε? χαχαχαχα

----------


## O.k.

Πωλινάκι αν και δεν τα έχουμε ξαναπεί θέλω να σου ευχηθώ τα καλύτερα και να σου δώσω την δικιά μου θετική ενέργεια για το χειρουργείο σου.Θα πάνε όλα τέλεια θα δεις , πείσμα θέλει η όλη ιστορία και βγαίνεις νικητής!

ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:: thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: :Wink:

----------


## polinaki1983

Οντος δεν τα εχουμε ξαναπεί!!!!!! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σου!!!!! Αχ το ξέρω πως όλα θα πάνε πιο καλά και από το τέλεια!!! Το λέει και η υπογραφή μου, αν θα γίνει, από μένα εξαρτάτε!!!!!! και εγώ είμαι ετοιμη για ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:

----------


## O.k.

Η θετική σκέψη πάντα βοηθάει και είναι η αρχή όλων!!!

----------


## merenta

:shocked2::shocked2::shocked2:...Πρεπει να σαι πολυ δυνατη κοπελα :thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

Απλά ζω την κάθε στιγμή σαν να είναι η τελυταία, και μου αρέσει να ρισκάρω ξέροντας πως έτσι η επόμενη στιγμή θα είναι ακόμα πιο όμορφη!

----------


## polinaki1983

Πάει κιαυτό το βράδυ..... άλλα 6 βράδυα μου έχουν απομείνει για να κοιμάμε παρέα με ολόκληρο το στομάχι μου και τον κολλητό του τον δακτύλιο.... Μετά από τόσα χρόνια, θα πάρουνε επιτέλους το διαζύγιο!!!! Αντε γιατι σαν πολύ κράτησε αυτή η σχέση που δεν οδηγούσε πουθενά!!!!!

----------


## O.k.

ʼντε άντε τι έμεινε?Μια χαρά...

----------


## angel79

Polinaki μεσα από την καρδια μου καλη επιτυχια!!!! να σκεφτεσαι θετικά και όλα θα γίνουν. Οι σκεψεις μου θα είναι μαζί σου.Να προσεχεις το εαυτουλη σου πολυ πολυ!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ κούκλα μου!!!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Πωλινάκι μου σου εχω στειλει μνμ...:roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll ::roll::roll::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smi legrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin ::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin:

----------


## Luna84

Πωλινάκι μου πώς πέρασε ο καιρός!! Πωπω.... σαν νερό! Όλα θα πάνε καλά!! Όντως δεν οδηγούσε πουθενά αυτή η σχέση!! Κοίτα να περάσεις καλά τα τελευταία βράδια με το παλιό στομαχάκι και να το αποχαιρετήσεις ομαλά!!! Από την άλλη εβδομάδα θα αισθάνεσαι σούπερ!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια!!!! Λούνα μου, περνάω όσο μπορώ καλύτερα με το μεγάλο μου στομάχι. Θα φύγει ευχαριστημένο πιστεύω!!!!!!!!

----------


## doreta

polinaki, πωπω περασε ο καιρος, φτανει η μεγαλη μέρα! 
μπηκα για να σου ευχηθω ολα να πανε κατ ευχην (τελευταια σας διαβαζω μονο που και που στα κλεφτα), 
να εχεις γρηγορη αναρρωση και γενικα ο,τι καλυτερο !
υ.γ. εγω ειμαι στα ιδια οπως τα ηξερες, και απο αποψη κιλων, αλλα και γενικοτερα... 
φιλακια  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!! Ντορετούλα μου σε σκεφτόμουνα προχτές!! Βρήκα και μια συνταγή για κεικ που είχες ποστάρει στο συνταγες της παρέας και λέω τι να κάνει αυτή η ψυχή, χάθηκε. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σου. Σου εύχομαι σύντομα να φτιάξουν και το θέμα της δουλιάς και το θέμα των κιλών. 

Φιλούθκια πολλά κούκλα μου

----------


## PM79

Hello Pauline.

Η ερχόμενη Πέμπτη είναι μία ωραία μέρα και για τους 2 μας  :Smile: 

Εύχομαι να μας παν όλα καλά και το καλοκαίρι να πίνουμε χυμό σε καμιά ωραία καφετέρια στον εναέριο. :P

Φιλούδια στον μικρούλη σου.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Πωλινακιιιιι 4 μερες!
Σαν ψεμα μου φαινεται,πως περναει ο καιρος..
Πρεπει να νιωθεις κατι παραπανω απο χαρουμενη..
Αντε,μετραμε αντιστροφα!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

η μεγαλη μερα φτανει πολινακι μου!!!!αντε κοριτσαρα μου κ ολα θ απανε σουπερ....:smilegrin:
ανυπομονω να σε "διαβασω" μετα το χειρουργειο.....:bouncy:
:smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by PM79_
> Hello Pauline.
> 
> Η ερχόμενη Πέμπτη είναι μία ωραία μέρα και για τους 2 μας 
> 
> Εύχομαι να μας παν όλα καλά και το καλοκαίρι να πίνουμε χυμό σε καμιά ωραία καφετέρια στον εναέριο. :P
> 
> Φιλούδια στον μικρούλη σου.


Στοπα ότι θα χειρουργηθούμε μαζί!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Γιούπηηηηηηηηη!!! Πόσο χαίρομαι που τελείωνει η ταλαιπωρεία και των δύο μας και θα ξεκινησει μια νέα ζωή για μας!!!! Μαζί θα τον πείνουμε τον χυμό? Αχ τί ωραία!!!!!!

Αντε καλή επιτυχία στα χέρια των γιατρών μας !!! Θα περιμένω νέα σου!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Πωλινακιιιιι 4 μερες!
> Σαν ψεμα μου φαινεται,πως περναει ο καιρος..
> Πρεπει να νιωθεις κατι παραπανω απο χαρουμενη..
> Αντε,μετραμε αντιστροφα!!!


Αμμα σου φαίνεται σαν ψέμα, φαντάζεσε για μένα πως φαίνεται΄!!!!!!!!! Εχω γίνει υπερκινητική να σου πω την αλήθια!!! Σαν σίφουνας τρέχω να προλάβω τα πάντα!!!!!!! 
Είμαι κατενθουσιασμένη και ανυπόμονη πολύ!!!! Θελω τόσο πολύ να βγω από το χειρουργείο και να ακούσω "Πολύμνιά μου πήγαν όλα περίφημα!!!!!"

3 κιαπόψε λοιπόν για την εισαγωγή!!!!!! 

Το μόνο που με απασχολεί είναι το τί θα κάνω χωρίς εσάς τόσες μέρες!!!! Θα τρελλαθώ ειδικά που δεν θα μπορώ να μειραστώ την χαρά μου!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Maria Hope_
> η μεγαλη μερα φτανει πολινακι μου!!!!αντε κοριτσαρα μου κ ολα θ απανε σουπερ....:smilegrin:
> ανυπομονω να σε "διαβασω" μετα το χειρουργειο.....:bouncy:
> :smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin:


Κι εγώ ανυπομονώ να σας "γράψω" μετά το χειρουργείο!!!!! Αλλά το κακό είναι ότι θα μου πάρει μια βδομάδα, και πώς θα το αντέξω? Πως θα αντέξω να μην μειραστώ την χαρά μου αμέσως μαζί σας?

Νομίζω θα τρελλάνω στα τηλέφωνα την Ναταλή, την Γιάννα, την Αδαμαντία, την Αλμα και ολες όσες έχω τα τηλέφωνα τους!!!!!!!! 
:smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smile grin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin:: smilegrin:

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Θα σε ταραξουμε εμεις πρωτα polinaki σιγα μην μεινουμε με την αγωνια .......... Θα ειμαστε απο το πρωι εκει διπλα σου νοερα και θα σου συμπαραστεκομαστε ..............
Ολα θα πανε καλα και μολις συνελθεις θα φλυαρισουμε αρκετα ...........Δεν θα βαρεθεις καθολου !!!!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: :yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes: :yes:

----------


## polinaki1983

Ε αν με πέρνετε την Πέμπτη μάλλον με την μαμά μου θα φλυαρίσετε και όχι εμένα!!! είναι ικανή να σας πει όλη ιστορία από την ώρα που ήρθε στο νοσοκομείο, με φίλησε, μου είπε καλή επιτυχία, της είπα να το ευχιθεί αυτό στον γιατρό και όχι σε μένα, πήγα μέσα, ήπιε 15 καφέδες, έφαγε τον αγλαίορα κτλ κτλ κτλ κτλ κτλ μέχρι να φτάσει στο ότι έγινε το χειρουργείο και είναι όλα καλά!!! χαχαχαχα 

Συνενοηθείτε, αν είναι να πάρετε, ας πάρει μόνο μια, και οι υπόλοιπες την Παρασκευή!!!!! 

Αχ μακάρι να είσασταν και σωματικά εδώ κοντά μου και όχι μόνο νοερά κούκλα μου!!!!!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Πωλινάκι ειλικρινά και εγω θα το ήθελα !!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Δεν πειράζει, να κανονίσουμε πιο μετά να ρθείτε όλες μαζί για κανά 3ήμερο να περάσουμε τέλεια!!!!! Σπίτι έχς τεράστιο, δεν θα έχουμε πρόβλημα που να μείνετε!!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Εισαι γλυκά , ευχαριστώ ........

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα φίλοι μου. 

Πάει κι αυτός ο μήνας. Αυριο μπαίνουμε στον Μάρτιο. Ο πρώτος μήνας την άνοιξης, ο πρώτος μήνας και της καινούριας μου ζωής!!!

Κατ'αρχάς θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους όσοι ήσασταν δίπλα μου αυτούς τους 4μιση μήνες που πέρασαν με χαρές, με λύπες, με στεναχώριες, με πλάκες και γενικός για όλα όσα περάσαμε μαζί. Πραγματικά σας νιώθω σαν οικογένειά μου κιας μην σας ξέρω προσωπικά, κιας μην ξέρω καν την φωνή κάποιων από σας. Μου αρκεί που νοιαστήκατε και είσασταν εδώ να με διαβάσετε όταν χρειαζόμουν κάπιον πραγματικά δίπλα μου.

Ηρθε λοιπόν η ώρα που, με την βοήθεια του θεού, θα ξεκινήσει και εμένα το όνοιρό μου να γίνετε πραγματικότητα. 

Αυριο ξημερώνει μια μεγάλη μέρα για μένα. Η μέρα της ετοιμασίας, τοσο των πραγμάτων μου και των εκρεμοτήτων μου όσο και της ψυχής μου. Πρέπει να με ετοιμάσω ψυχολογικά για αυτή την μεγάλη αλλαγή που πρόκειτε να συμβεί. 

Τετάρτη πρωί θα γίνω εισαγωγή στο νοσοκομείο, και Πέμπτη το χειρουργείο μου. Αχ Παναγίτσα μου, δώσε δύναμη και χάρισμα στα χέρια του γιατρού μου να πάνε όλα καλά. 

Σας φιλώ γλυκά και σας καληνυχτήζω

Πωλινάκι

----------


## angel79

Πω λινακι αν και νεα στην παρεα θα σου ευχηθώ όλα να πανε τελεια, να αναρωσεις συντομα και να επανέλθεις δρυμιτερη.... Η ανοιξη αυτη να γίνει η δική σου ανοιξη και το καλοκαιρι να σε βρει όπως ονειρευεσαι! 
σε φιλώ γλυκά γλυκα!!!

----------


## anna65

Πωλινάκι, οι ευχές μας θα σε συνοδεύουν στην προσπάθειά σου! Θα μαθαίνουμε νέα σου από τις κοπελιές που έχουν το τηλέφωνό σου. Ηρέμησε, οι δύσκολες ώρες της αναμονής επιτέλους περάσανε, τώρα ήρθε η ώρα που θα ξεφορτωθείς το μαρτυρικό δακτύλιο και το μεγαλύτερο μέρος από το στομαχάκι σου! Καλή επιτυχία, και χωρίς πόνο!

----------


## stelios_ed

Καλή επιτυχία και γρήγορα να έχουμε νέα σου!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Πωλινακι, ολα καλα θα πανε κουκλα μου!
Με το καλο η νεα σου ζωη!!!

----------


## click

Καληνυχτα Πωλινα!
Καλη επιτυχια
Θα τα ξαναπουμε συντομα :thumbup:

----------


## smart

pωλινακι,
ποσα διαφορετικα συναισθηματα σε ποσο λιγο χρονικο διαστημα ε?
περιεργα που τα φερνει η ζωη....
καλη δυναμη κ καλη επιτυχια σου ευχομαι  :Smile: 
να πανε ολα ΤΕΛΕΙΑ κ να μας γραψεις πολυ συντομα τα πιο φανταστικα νεα (σου)  :Smile: 
φιλιουθκια :love:

----------


## welldah

Πωλινάκι μας καλή επιτυχία!!! Σε περιμένουμε σύντομα κοντά μας και με λεπτομερείς περιγραφές!!!! :thumbup:

----------


## lessing_ed

Ηρθε η μεγαλη στιγμη!Οι θαυμαστες σου κ το φαν κλαμπ σου περιμενουν για ΑΠΟΘΕΩΣΗ!!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Πωλινάκι με το καλο αύριο να μπεις στο νοσοκομείο !!! Αρχίζει η αντιστροφή μέτρηση!!!!!!!

----------


## filipparas

ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ!!!

----------


## granita_ed

καλη επιτυχία!ολα να πανε καλα!

----------


## faidra7

Καλή επιτυχία κορίτσι, με το καλό να επιστρέψεις υγιής κοντά μας! :yes:

----------


## νινα_ed

πολινακι μου ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα κ να αναρωσεις γρηγορα κ να εισαι παλι κοντα μας να μας λες για τα χαμενα κιλακια! αυριο να εισαι ηρεμη,να χαλαρωσεις κ να ξεκουραστεις!

----------


## lessing_ed

ΑΝΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΦΑΓΑΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΓΑΙΔΑΡΟ,ΜΕΙΝΑΜΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΥΡΑ!

----------


## Maria Hope

πωλινακι μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!τωρα λογικα θα εισαι στο νοσοκομειο εεε?????
καλη επιτυχια κουκλιτσα μου.....οι σκεψεις μου μαζι σου!!!!!
ανυπομονω να μαθω νεα σου!!!!
χωρις πονο κ ταχεια αναρωση!!!!!
σε φιλωωωω....

----------


## karamela_ed

*Μακάρι να πάνε οοοοολα καλα και να γυρισεις πισω να μας τα πεις ολα με λεπτομερειες:thumbup:*

----------


## onelifeonechance

Αυριο χειρουργειται το Πωλινακι μας!
Τις καλυτερες ευχες μου κουκλα,ολα θα πανε καλα και σε περιμενουμεε!!!

----------


## lenanikos

καλη επιτυχια!!!!ολα θα πανε καλα!και μετα η κατηφορα......

----------


## NADINE_ed

Το Πωλινάκι μας είναι μια χαρά.Ευδιάθετο και θετικό,έτοιμο για τη μεγάλη μέρα!
Αύριο θα είναι το τελευταίο χειρουργείο στο πρόγραμμα και μου ζήτησε να σας ενημερώσω σχετικά,
ώστε να μην αγωνιάτε από το πρωί κι αρχίσετε τα τηλέφωνα κατά το μεσημέρι.
Είπαμε να επικοινωνήσω αύριο απογευματόβραδο κι αμέσως να ενημερώσω εδώ,
να μην τρελάνουμε τους δικούς της.Σας ευχαριστεί πολύ για την έγνοια σας και τις ευχές σας!

Οι θετικές σκέψεις όλων μας κι όλη η εύνοια του σύμπαντος να σε γλυκοσκεπάσουν απόψε
και αύριο με το καλό να φωτίσουν τα χέρια που θα σε αγγίξουν για το καλύτερο δυνατό!Όνειρα γλυκά!

----------


## Maria Hope

:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::spin::spin::spin: :spin::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::love::love::love::l ove::love::love::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:

----------


## lessing_ed

ωχ ωχ αγωνια

----------


## Αδαμαντια_ed

Καλημερα σε ολους!!!!!!!!!!!:starhit:
Το Πωλινακι μας ειναι καλα δεν εχει μπει χειρουργειο ακομη,υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να μπει και αυριο:fake sniffle:,της ειπανε οι γιατροι πως θα απλογηθουν γι αυτο χι χι,αλλα τους ειπε δεν πειραζει,αρκει να μπει αυριο,οταν εφυγαν ολοι οι γιατροι εμεινε ο γιατρος της και της ειπε πως ηταν να χειρουργηθει τον Ιουλιο,αλλα επειδη ηξερε πως το θελει πολυ πιεσε καταστασεις και καταφερε να την βαλει,το μεσημερι θα της πει ποτε θα χειρουργηθει.:starhit:
φιλακια σε ολους!!!:love:

----------


## smart

πωπω.... θα χτυπαει τρελα η καρδια του πωλινακιου μας  :Smile: 
μπραβο του του γιατρου  :Smile: 
υπομονη στην πωλινα  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by Αδαμαντια_
> 
> Το Πωλινακι μας ειναι καλα δεν εχει μπει χειρουργειο ακομη,υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να μπει και αυριο:fake sniffle:,της ειπανε οι γιατροι πως θα απλογηθουν γι αυτο χι χι,αλλα τους ειπε δεν πειραζει,αρκει να μπει αυριο,οταν εφυγαν ολοι οι γιατροι εμεινε ο γιατρος της και της ειπε πως ηταν να χειρουργηθει τον Ιουλιο,αλλα επειδη ηξερε πως το θελει πολυ πιεσε καταστασεις και καταφερε να την βαλει,το μεσημερι θα της πει ποτε θα χειρουργηθει.:starhit:


Κι εγώ που μπήκα ένα γρήγορο να ενημερώσω για τις πρωινές εξελίξεις...
Τα ίδια ακριβώς είπε και σ'εμένα,Τάκη!Ώστε φασόν μήνυμα,Πωλινάκι ε;Καλάααααααα

----------


## NADINE_ed

Συμβαίνει Τώρα! (Έτσι δε λένε στις ειδήσεις;)

Αύριο 7:30' το πρωί χειρουργείται το Πωλινάκι μας!
Οι θετικές μας σκέψεις αναστέλλονται λιγουλάκι...

ʼντε,μανάρι,με το καλό!

----------


## angel79

Ολα να πανε καλά!!! όλες μας οι σκέψεις μαζί της!!!

----------


## Αδαμαντια_ed

Εδω Τακης Ναταλακι μου κι εγω γι αυτο μπηκα να πω στα πληθη οτι το κουκλακι αυριο 7,30 αλλαζει την ζωη του,αλλα με προλαβες.Τι γελιο ριχνω με αυτο το Τακη:lol:φιλακια

----------


## Ava_ed

Το φως στην άκρη του τούνελ γίνεται όλο και πιο έντονο.. Αύριο η Πωλίνα θα έχει βρει την άκρη του και θα έχει βγει στο φως! 
Καλή επιτυχία, όλα κατ' ευχήν!!

----------


## smart

βρε παιδια, κανενα νεο απο το πωλινακι εχουμε?
ποσο κραταει η επεμβαση?
καμια ενημερωση, ουτε μια τοσηδουλα?

----------


## karamela_ed

ας γραψει καποιος που μιλησε να μας πει τι εγινε

----------


## click

που εισαι αδαμαντιαααααααα??

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλησπέρα.
Το Πωλινάκι το πήραν στις 9:40' τελικά.Μόλις πήρα τους δικούς της,αλλά η κλήση προωθείται.
Υπολογίζω-αν κρίνω κι από τη δική μου επέμβαση-πως όπου να'ναι,μέσα στην επόμενη ώρα 
θα βγει με το καλό.Θα ξαναπάρω αργότερα και θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## smart

ουφ.... αγωνια .....

----------


## NADINE_ed

Mόλις μίλησα με τη μητέρα της(ίδιες οι φωνές!).
Τους πέτυχα τη στιγμή,που μόλις ετοίμαζαν την Πωλίνα να τακτοποιηθεί στο δωμάτιο
και δεν πρόλαβαν να μιλήσουν ακόμα ούτε με την ίδια ούτε με τον γιατρό.Αυτός είναι
κι ο λόγος,που δε γνωρίζουν τι της έκαναν.Σίγουρα έβγαλαν το δακτύλιο(τον κρατούσαν
στο βαζάκι)αλλά λεπτομέρειες για τη sleeve δεν ήξερε η γυναίκα να μου πει.Η Πωλίνα
πάντως ξύπνησε κι όλα τους είπαν καλά.Αύριο με το καλό θα μιλήσω και με την ίδια
για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.Τα δύσκολα πέρασαν.Μία νύχτα απόψε λίγο ζόρικη
και μετά πάμε γι'άλλα...Ζήτησα από τη μητέρα της να της δώσει φιλιά και την αγάπη μας.
Της είπα πόσος κόσμος τη σκέφτεται και περιμένει νέα της με αγωνία...Αυτά προς το παρόν.

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> Η Πωλίνα
> πάντως ξύπνησε κι όλα τους είπαν καλά.


κρατάω αυτό και εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο για από εδώ και πέρα!

----------


## welldah

Το Πωλινάκι είναι καλά κι αυτό έχει σημασία!!!! Τις λοιπές πληροφορίες τις μαθαίνουμε και αύριο! Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την πληροφόρηση Nadine!!!  :Smile:

----------


## νινα_ed

Αχ! 9 και15 μιλησαμε κ δεν ηξερε ακομα.... χαιρομαι πολυ που την πηραν κ ειναι καλα! τωρα γυρησα απο το ικα κ σας διαβασα κ χαρηκα πολυ. καλη αναρωση να εχει κ μακαρι να εγιναν ολα! κ να μη ξαναπαιδευτει.

----------


## dream_ed

τελεια!!κ τωρα .....αρχιζει το ονειρο......

----------


## Luna84

Όλα καλά. Μου έστειλε μήνυμα την προηγούμενη αλλά δεν είχα κάρτα να της απαντήσω. Χαίρομαι τόσο πολύ που όλα πήγαν καλά. Τώρα αρχίζει η κατηφόρα!! ʼντε να γίνει καλά να μας μιλήσει!!

----------


## click

ποιος την πιανει οταν επιστρεψει!!!!!!!:smilegrin:

----------


## Αδαμαντια_ed

Ολη μερα τρεχω και τωρα μπηκα,ειχα τοση αγωνια,ολη μερα την σκεφτομαι,εχθες την πηρα τπ βραδυ και δεν το σηκωσε,το ιδιο και σημερα,της εστειλα και μην,αλλα θα κοιμαται.
Ποσο χαιρομαι που βγηκε και ειναι καλα,ΔΟΞΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΟ!!!!
Ευχαριστουμε Ναταλακι μας που μας ειπες τα νεα της φιλης μας!
Φιλακια πολλα σε ολους και σε εσενα Πωλινακι μου σε σκεφτομαστε ολοι!!!!

----------


## badgirl11

Πωλινακι !!! :crazy: λειπεις κ παλι μας τρελαινεις! γυρνα γρηγορα  :Wink: 
μετα θα εχουμε να σε κυνηγαμε στο κατοσταρι των κιλων! για εμας θαναι μαραθωνιος αλλα παιρνεις θαρρος απο τον προπορευομενο! με το καλοοοοοο να γυρισεις! κ να αρχισεις τη νεα σου ζωη πια!

----------


## bubulitsa86

polinakiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii polu xairomai gia sena!!!!!diabazw k egw apo edo mesa k mathenw nea ....ola kalaaa doksa to theo!!!!!andeee tora ksekinaei to dream sou,,,,,!!!! ola kalaaaaa na sai xaroumeni k thetikiiiiiiii exeis na peraseis ta martiria ton poltopoihmenon tora..k ta kilaaaa tha feygonnnnnnnnn....xaxaxaxaxa...xixixix makia pollaaaaaaa!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  apo agglia!!!!!!!!

----------


## smart

ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση!
γενικα για την επεμβαση της πωλινας ειχα περιεργες αγωνιες....
οποιος κ οταν μαθει κατι νεοτερο ας μας πει  :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

αχ πολυ χαρηκα, αντε με εχει φαει η περιοεργεια να μας μιλησει η ιδια να μας πει ολεσ τις λεπτομέρειες, πως νιωθει κτλ

----------


## NADINE_ed

Kαλησπέρα!
Συγνώμη που δε μπόρεσα να μπω να γράψω νωρίτερα νέα της Πωλίνας μας...αλλά ζω έναν πανικό.

Μου τηλεφώνησε πρωί πρωί,είναι καλά,της έκαναν ευτυχώς και sleeve.Αυτό που κυρίως την ενοχλεί
είναι το σωληνάκι στη μύτη,το οποίο της είπαν πως θα το κρατήσει τέσσερις μέρες.
"Γιατί κανείς δε μου είπε γι'αυτό;"Έλεγε παραπονιάρικα.Κατά τα άλλα έχει την κλασσική παροχέτευση και καθετήρα.
Είναι κομματάκι σωληνακωμένο το Πωλινάκι μας!Τα δύσκολα πέρασαν!Λίγη υπομονή ακόμα...

Σας ευχαριστεί όλους για την έγνοια και την αγάπη σας.ʼνοιξε σήμερα το κινητό της κι ήταν γεμάτο μηνύματα
από χθες.Δυστυχώς δεν της είναι πολύ εύκολο ακόμα να μιλήσει γι'αυτό πήρε εμένα να σας μεταφέρω τα νέα της.

Αυτά προς το παρόν!Φιλάκιααααααα

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> 
> αντε με εχει φαει η περιοεργεια να μας μιλησει η ιδια να μας πει ολεσ τις λεπτομέρειες, πως νιωθει κτλ


Ήδη ξεκίνησε ημερολόγιο καταγραφής της εμπειρίας της πριν μάλιστα την επέμβαση.
Αναμένονται τόμοι και τόμοι να καλύψουν κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο.Μην ανησυχείς,Καραμελένια μου!
Έχει και το χρέος να πάει τη θεματολογία της sleeve ένα επίπεδο παραπέρα!Οπότε...φαντάσου τι έχει να γίνει!

----------


## Maria Hope

πωλινακι :kiss:..............κουκλιτσα μου να σου πανε ολα τελεια.....ανυπομονουμε να σε διαβασουμε :roll::wink1:!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Αδαμαντια_ed

Καλησπερα σε ολους μιλησα κι εγω με το Πωλινακι μας πριν λιγο,ειναι καλα πηγαν ολα καλα Δοξα το Θεο και οπως ειπε και το Ναταλακι μας την ενοχλει το σωληνακι στην μυτουλα;,ευχομαι να ειναι η μονη δυσκολια που θα εχει.
Της εστειλα τις ευχες ολων σας,φιλακια και απο αυτη,ειμαι σιγουρη πως μολις μπει στο φορουμ παλι θα ειναι τελεια και θα μας γεμισει απο την καινουρια της αυτη εμπειρια και το νεο της ταξιδι στην καινουρια της ζωη....
Σε περιμενουμε φιλεναδιτσα μας.Φιλακιααααααααααααααα αααααα:bisou::bisou::bisou:

----------


## Maria Hope

τελεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:kiss::smilegrin ::thumbup::kiss:

----------


## anna65

Πολλά χαιρετίσματα στον Πολύμνια, και υπομονή! Το λιβάιν δεν είναι και η πιο ευχάριστη αίσθηση, αλλά τουλάχιστον ξεμπέρδεψε με την πρώτη επέμβαση και δεν θα χρειαστεί επιπλέον αναμονή για να χαρεί το νέο στομαχάκι της! Με το καλό να επανέλθει και να μας βομβαρδίσει με την πλήρη καταγραφή της νοσηλείας. Το φως στην άκρη του τούνελ επιτέλους πλησίασε!

----------


## elejb30

ΟΟΟΟΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ευχομαι κ εγω η αναποφασιστη κ ολοι μας μια μερα να ειμαστε υγιεις πανω απ ολα...πολινακι με το καλο να βγεις με το μεγαλυτερο χαμογελο!

----------


## polinaki1983

Kalispera kiapo mena!!!! Sas grafw apo to kinito. sas efxaristo olous gia to endiaferon sas. mpika apla na sas grapsw pos ime kala, me taleporei to to rinogastriko alla pou tha paei, den tha mou to vgaloun? sas filw glika. etoimaste ta matakia sas giati tha exete na diavasete polla meta!!!

----------


## angel79

επιτελους μας γραφεις και εσυ!!! μπραβο κοριτσακι!!! περαστικά πλεον όλα και γρηγορα πίσω στην παρέα μας!!! χαιρομαι πραγματικά για σενα!!! να είσαι παντα καλα και χαρουμενη!!!

----------


## welldah

Polinaki σιδερένια!!! Χάρηκα τόσο πολύ που όλα πήγαν καλά και μπόρεσες να κάνεις και τη sleeve χωρίς πρόβλημα. Κάνε λίγο υπομονή με το λεβάιν. Περιμένουμε με ανυπομονησία την καταγραφή της εμπειρίας σου! :bouncy:

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> etoimaste ta matakia sas giati tha exete na diavasete polla meta!!!


:smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin:
ετοιμαζομαστε!!!

----------


## lessing_ed

Ω ΡΕ ΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ!!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

ΕΛΑ ΠΩΛΙΝΑΚΙ ΓΕΡΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!:tumble:

----------


## maroulaki_ed

Σιδερενια!!! Με το καλο να επιστρεψεις Πολινα!!!!

----------


## doreta

polinaki!!!!! πολυ χαρηκα που ολα πηγαν καλα, πω πω, και γραφεις και η ιδια στο φορουμ (αρα αισθανεσαι καλα), μια χαρα!! 
Αντε τωρα καλη αναρρωση! περιμενω κι εγω εναγωνιως να διαβασω λεπτομερειες.... φιλακια

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Πωλινάκι μου σιδερένια !!!! Πολυ χάρηκα που έγραψες και εσυ καλα και χαρούμενη !!!! Κάνε υπομονη το λαστιχάκι θα στο βγάλουν σύντομα και μετα ποιος σε πιάνει!!!
Πω πω αγώνα δρόμου θα κανουμε για να σε προλαβαινουμε !!!!!!
Αχ χάρηκα παρα -παρα πολυ!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: :love::love::love::love::love::bouncy::bouncy::bou ncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μιλήσαμε νωρίτερα...
Βγήκε το αναθεματισμένο από τη μύτη!Μεγάλη ανακούφιση!
Χθες βράδυ την ταλαιπώρησε το χέρι κάμποσο...Θα μας τα πει κι η ίδια με κάθε λεπτομέρεια
σύντομα,που θα γυρίσει με το καλό στο σπιτάκι της!Αύριο θα κάνει την εξέταση με το βάριο.
Πάντως όλα πάνε μια χαρά!Καμία επιπλοκή!Ανεβασμένο το Πωλινάκι μας!

----------


## Luna84

ʼντε Πολινάκι μου!! Σιδερένια!! Όλα τέλειωσαν επιτέλους!! ʼντε να μας γυρίσεις γρήγορα πίσω!

----------


## doreta

ωραια, παει και το σωληνακι  :Smile:  
αντε, μερα με τη μερα και καλυτερα!! πωλινακι σε περιμενουμε............................

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Το Πωλινάκι βγήκε και ετοιμάζεται φορτσατο να αλλαξει τικεράκι!!!!! Αυτο τα λεει ολα!:roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:

----------


## polinaki1983

Εδώ είμαι και εγώ!!!!!!!!!!!! Πίσω στα γνώριμα μέρη!!!!!!!!

----------


## filipparas

Μπράβο πωλίνα, καλή συνέχεια!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Φιλλιπάρα μου

----------


## granita_ed

Πωλινάκι!ολα καλα??????? σου ευχομαι τα καλύτερα απο δω κ περα!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Ολα μια χαρά!!! Αυριο θα σας γράψω πιο πολλά!!!!

----------


## badgirl11

καλως τοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο οοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο οοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο οοοοο !!!!!!!! :love: :love:

----------


## smart

σιδερενια πωλινακι  :Smile: 
μπραβο κ για τη ναπωλεια !!ΟΥΑΟΥ!!!
περιμενουμε ανατριχιαστικες λεπτομερειες , ε?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## karamela_ed

καλως το το κορίτσι μας, σιδερενια και καλες απώλειες:yes::thumbup:

----------


## νινα_ed

μας ελειψες! να εισαι παντα γερη κ αδυνατη! χιχι περιμενω να διαβασω το μυνημα που μας υποσχεθηκες,το βραδυ μεχρι κ εφιαλτη οτι ημουν στο χειρουργειο κ ξυπνησα πριν τελειωσει η επεμβαση ειδα,πολυ αγχος! χαχα

----------


## Maria Hope

:bouncy::bouncy::roll::roll::smilegrin:
ΚΑΛΩΣ ΗΡΘΕΣ ΠΩΛΙΝΑΚΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ΜΕ ΤΙ ΚΑΛΟ Η ΚΑΤΗΦΟΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!! !!!!!!!!!!! ΚΑΛΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗΗΗΗΗ!!!!!!!!!!!
:P:bouncing::P:bouncing:

----------


## PM79

Σιδερένια Πωλινάκι. Εύχομαι καλές κατηφόρες αν και βλέπω ότι ήδη άρχισαν.  :Smile:

----------


## lessing_ed

Αντε Πωλινα καλη επανοδο κουκλα μου.Ξεκουρασου κ απολαυσε τη συνεχεια!!!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλως το το Πωλινακι μας!!
Πρεπει να νιωθεις τελεια ε;;;
Βλεπω και -7 κιλακια!Σουπερ!!!!!!!:smilegrin::thum bup::thumbup::love:

----------


## Anagenisiaki_Thea

καλως το ομορφο το παιδακι
αιντε με το καλο,,,, να ψαχνεις νεα μαγιο για το καλοκαιρι και να φλερταρεις ασυστολα χαχαχα
..ειχα 700 χρονια να μπω στο φορουμ και τι βλεπω???? αιντε με το καλο να ηρεμισει και και η κυπριακη κυβερνηση απο την γκρινια σου,, εφιαλτη θα σε εβλεπαν μεχρι να τους πεισεις να κανεις την εγχειριση,,ολα πισω σου τωρα και ολα καλα
θελω πληρη ενημερωση προσωπικα διοτι,, με φωναξαν να κανω την γαστροσκοπηση και να περασω απο επιτροπη για να κανω την εγχειρηση,, ελπιζω μονο να προλαβω πριν κλεισουν τα χειρουργεια για το καλοκαιρι,,,

----------


## click

πωλινα, το τοπικ του καμα σουτρα που ειχες ταξει ΔΕΝ το εχουμε ξεχασει :bigsmile::lol:

----------


## anna65

Πωληνάκι, η κατηφόρα ξεκίνησε! 
Σε ταλαιπώρησε λίγο παραπάνω το λιβάιν, αλλά πέρασε κι αυτό. Νομίζω πως είχα λιβάιν την πρώτη μέρα, αν και είχα τόσα σωληνάκια τριγύρω που δεν μπορούσα να δώσω σημασία σε ένα ακόμη, άσε που είχα άγχος με το βήξιμο που δεν καταλάβαινα τίποτα άλλο. Ήταν το πρώτο που βγάλανε την επόμενη μέρα το πρωί. Πάντως, κάθε σωληνάκι που βγαίνει, φέρνει τόση ανακούφιση, που ξεχνάς ότι το είχες και σε ταλαιπώρησε!
Καλή ανάρρωση, καλή διατροφή με τα πολτοποιημένα, και καλό κατήφορο!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by click_
> πωλινα, το τοπικ του καμα σουτρα που ειχες ταξει ΔΕΝ το εχουμε ξεχασει :bigsmile::lol:


Xaxaxaxaxaxa ούτε εγώ!!!!Να πάρουμε άδεια από τον ατμιν και θα το ανοίξουμε.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by anna65_
> Πωληνάκι, η κατηφόρα ξεκίνησε! 
> Σε ταλαιπώρησε λίγο παραπάνω το λιβάιν, αλλά πέρασε κι αυτό. Νομίζω πως είχα λιβάιν την πρώτη μέρα, αν και είχα τόσα σωληνάκια τριγύρω που δεν μπορούσα να δώσω σημασία σε ένα ακόμη, άσε που είχα άγχος με το βήξιμο που δεν καταλάβαινα τίποτα άλλο. Ήταν το πρώτο που βγάλανε την επόμενη μέρα το πρωί. Πάντως, κάθε σωληνάκι που βγαίνει, φέρνει τόση ανακούφιση, που ξεχνάς ότι το είχες και σε ταλαιπώρησε!
> Καλή ανάρρωση, καλή διατροφή με τα πολτοποιημένα, και καλό κατήφορο!


Αχ Αννα μου δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς ανακούφιση όταν βγήκε το ρινογαστρικό.... Εγινα αμέσως άλλος ανθρωπος!!!!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! προς το παρός είμαι μέχρι την άλλη Παρασκευή μόνο με υγρά (χυμό μύλου, ζωμό κρέατος και λαχανικών, νερό και τσάι.)

----------


## lessing_ed

Πωλινα διαβασα στο αλλο ποστ οτι ειχες το ρινογαστρικο κ περασες τη νυχτα του Αγιου Βαρθολομαιου.Τι ειναι αυτο ρε παιδι; Τωρα εισαι καλα;Πονας στο στομαχι η αλλου;

----------


## angel79

γερή, δυνατή με πολύ λιγότερα κιλά και ανανεωμένη!! χαιρομαι πραγματικά που είσαι καλα. οσο και αν ταλαιπωρήθηκες αξιζε τον κόπο αρχικά για σενα και μετά για όλους όσους σε αγαπάνε!!!

----------


## stelios_ed

Όλα καλά λοιπόν,καλή συνέχεια!
Όσο για το λεβάιν,εμένα προσωπικά δεν με ενοχλούσε,για την ακρίβεια δεν το ένιωθα καν...Μόνο όταν το έβγαλαν,ένιωσα κάτι να γλυστράει και τίποτα άλλο.
Μου κάνει εντύπωση η ενέργεια σου να γράφεις κιόλας...εγώ έκανα 4 μήνες αν θυμάμαι καλά να γράψω(δεν ήμουν και τόσο ενεργός στα φόρουμ τότε)

----------


## Αδαμαντια_ed

ΠΩΛΙΝΑΚΙ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΛΩΣ ΗΡΘΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ ΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ ΕΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ ΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ ΜΑΣ ΕΛΕΙΨΕΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ ΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ!!!!!!!!!!
ΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΚΑΤΗΦΟΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΝΕΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑΣ ΣΟΥ!
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑΚΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΑΣΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ Η ΑΡΧΗ :Wink:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by lessing_
> Πωλινα διαβασα στο αλλο ποστ οτι ειχες το ρινογαστρικο κ περασες τη νυχτα του Αγιου Βαρθολομαιου.Τι ειναι αυτο ρε παιδι; Τωρα εισαι καλα;Πονας στο στομαχι η αλλου;


Καλημέρα! Το ρυνογαστρικό είναι ένα σωληνάκι που μπαίνει από την μύτη και κατεβαίνει στο στομάχι μέσα. Μου έκανε τον λεμό μου χάλια, άστα να πάμε. Το στομάχι μου δεν το πόνεσα καθόλου σε συμείο που σκεφτόμουνα βρε μπας και με δουλεύουν? μπας και δεν έγινε τίποτα? μα ούτε ένα τράβηγμα? ούτε μια κράμπα? τίποτα? Μόνο τα έντερα πονούσα λίγο αλλα αυτό πέρασε. Τώρα δεν πονάω τίποτα. Μόνο τραβήγματα στις πολύ μικρές μου ραφές.

----------


## maroulaki_ed

polinaki!!!

σιδερενια και καλες απωλειες! 

αντε γραψε μας απο τις σημειωσεις σου οποτε μπορεσεις!  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by stelios_
> Όλα καλά λοιπόν,καλή συνέχεια!
> Όσο για το λεβάιν,εμένα προσωπικά δεν με ενοχλούσε,για την ακρίβεια δεν το ένιωθα καν...Μόνο όταν το έβγαλαν,ένιωσα κάτι να γλυστράει και τίποτα άλλο.
> Μου κάνει εντύπωση η ενέργεια σου να γράφεις κιόλας...εγώ έκανα 4 μήνες αν θυμάμαι καλά να γράψω(δεν ήμουν και τόσο ενεργός στα φόρουμ τότε)


Εμένα με ενοχλούσε πάρα πολύ. Ισως επειδή γενικός έχω στενό εσωτερικά λαιμό (να καταλάβεις χάπια δεν μπορώ να πιώ σχεδόν καθόλου, δεν πάνε κάτω. Με το ζόρι και ενώ πνήγομαι για να τα πιώ) 
οσο για την ενέργειά μου, σε όλα μου ανεξερέτως τα χειρουργεία συνέρχομαι πολύ εύκολα. Αυτό κάνει εντύπωση και στους γιατρούς μόυ πάντα. Να φανταστείς, χτες πήγα με τον άντρα μου για ψώνια σε ένα παζαράκι ξεπουλημάτων που έγινε. 
Ανάλογα σε αυτή την επέμβαση άρχισα να συνέλθω γιατί είχα το ρινογαστρικό και αρνούμουνα να συκοθώ από το κρεβάτι γιατί μου έφερνε αναγούλες με το που συκονόμουνα.
Οκ δεν μπορώ να πω ότι δεν ζαλίζομαι, μόνο το πρωί όταν είναι να συκοθώ από το κρεβάτι, αλλά μόνο αυτό. Φυσικά εννοείτε πως δεν κάνω δουλιές στο σπίτι, αν και θέλω ο αντρας μου δεν με αφήνει. όμως νιώθω πολύ καλά. 
Πρέπει να είναι θέμα οργανισμού.

----------


## maroulaki_ed

Πολινακι? 


καποια κοπελα ειχε βαλει ενα συνδεσμο απο μια κυρια απο την Κυπρο που ειχε κανει σληβ ονοματι ανι γιαννικου νομιζω


τωρα ετσι στο λεω γιατι περιγραφει εκει πολλα και λεει πως θα ηθελε να εχει και παρεα σε ολο αυτο


αμα το βρω το βιντεο της θα σου πω

δυστυχως δε μπορω να τη βρω τωρα αλλα θα δουμε


ρε συ πως περνα ο καιρος!!!!! πρωτα με ενθουσιασμο μετα απογοητυευτηκες που εφυγε ο γιατρος σου και τωρα βρισκεσαι και συ στους μανικωμενους!!!! απιστευτο!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Ναι όντος ο καιρός περνάει πολύ γρήγορα. Αν το βρεις δώσε μου το να την δω. Θυμάσε σε πιο τόπικ?

----------


## maroulaki_ed

http://www.youtube.com/user/annieyia.../5/bAeEiVRY-d8


ελα το βρηκα!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Το βρήκα και εγώ. Της έστειλα είδη μύνημα στο φατσοβιβλίο. !!!! Σε ευχαριστώ πάντος

----------


## polinaki1983

Ήρθε η ώρα να σας γράψω την περιπέτειά μου σχετικά με το χειρουργείο μου.

*Τετάρτη 2 Μαρτίου 2011*

Μέρα εισαγωγής. Σηκώθηκα το πρωί, έντυσα τον μικρό, έκανα ένα ωραίο μπανάκι, ντύθηκα και εγώ, πήρα όλα μου τα χαρτιά και την βαλιτσούλα μου και φύγαμε.

Πήγα τον μικρό στο σχολείο και ξεκίνησα να κατευθύνομαι προς το νοσοκομείο. Εφτασα εκεί κατά τις 8:15 και μέχρι να βρω να παρκάρω έγινε 8:45!!!!! Πήγα μέσα, έκανα τα χαρτιά της εισαγωγής, μου έδωσαν τον φάκελό μου και πήγα πάνω στον θάλαμο και περίμενα σε μια έθουσα με άλλα άτομα που θα γίνονταν εισαγωγή, μέχρι να με φωνάξουν. 

Κατά τις 11:00 με φώναξαν, μου έκαναν ένα σορό ερωτήσεις για τα χαρτιά του ιστορικού μου και μου ζήτησαν όλες τις εξετάσεις μου. Τις είδαν και είπαν πως θα τις επαναλαμβάναμε ξανά εκείνη την μέρα για να έχουμε πιο σωστή εικόνα. Ετσι, μου πήρανε 6 μπουκαλάκια αίμα και κάναμε καρδιογράφημα.
Και πάλι πήγα στην αίθουσα αναμονής μέχρι να ετοιμαστεί το δωμάτιό μου. 

Γύρω στις 12 μας έφεραν φαγητό. Ψάρι φιλέτο στο φούρνο με πατάτες. Αν και ήταν σαν νερόβραστο, το απόλαυσα σαν το τελευταίο μου γεύμα!!!!!!

Στις 12:45 μας είπαν να περάσουμε στα δωμάτιά μας. Ευτυχώς είμαι σε δίκλινο. Δεν θα άντεχα το τετράκλινο με τίποτα. Συγύρισα τα πράγματά μου, έβαλα τις πιτζαμούλες μου και έκατσα στο κρεβάτι. Τα συναισθήματα ανάμεικτα. Προσπάθησα να τα αφήσω στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού και άρχισα να διαβάζω το βιβλίο μου. 

Μετά από καμιά ώρα ήρθε ένας γιατρός, και με ρώτησε όλο το οικογενειακό μου ιστορικό. Όταν του είπα για καρδιοπάθειες, υπερτάσεις, χοληστερόλη, καρκίνους γυρνάει και μου λέει «πλούσιο ιστορικό, απ? όλα έχει ο μπαξές» και χαμογέλασε. Τέλος πάντων έφυγε και ήρθε η αναισθησιολόγος. Ξανά ιστορικό, και εξέταση. Μου είπε πως θα ήμουνα το τελευταίο χειρουργείο της Πέμπτης. Έφυγε και εγώ συνέχισα το βιβλίο μου μέχρι να ?ρθουν η μαμά, ο σύζυγος κτλ. 

Όταν έφυγαν όλοι μπήκα να κάνω μπάνιο και προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη δεν με χωρούσε η ντουζιέρα!!!!!! ʼτιμη κοινωνία!!! Όλα τα νερά βγήκαν έξω αλλά δεν με ένοιαζε. Ας φρόντιζαν να μην έβαζαν ντουζιέρα 70Χ70!!!!

Κοιμήθηκα αρκετά ήρεμα και με αγωνία για την επομένη μέρα!!!

* Πέμπτη 3 Μαρτίου 2011*

Η μεγάλη μέρα έφτασε και εγώ πιο έτοιμη από ποτέ!!!!! Με ξύπνησαν στις 6 και μου έδωσαν 3 χαπάκια να πιω. Σηκώθηκα, έκανα ένα μπανάκι και τα ήπια και περίμενα να έρθει η μαμά μου αλλά και η ώρα να μου φωνάξουν πως θα πάμε πάνω χειρουργείο. 

Γύρω στις 9:30 ήρθαν οι γιατροί και μου είπαν πως λόγο πίεσης των χειρουργείων ίσως να μην γίνει το δικό μου και να γίνει την επομένη. Μου είπε ο ίδιος ο διευθυντής πως θα απολογηθεί προσωπικά αν συμβεί αυτό. 

Απογοητεύτηκα αλλά περίμενα, δεν μπορούσα να κάνω αλλιώς. Φεύγοντας οι γιατροί έμεινε ο γιατρός μου πίσω και μου είπε πως τα χειρουργεία είναι κανονισμένα από 4-5 μήνες πριν και πως πίεσε για να μπει το δικό μου τώρα γιατί ήξερε πόσο πολύ το ήθελα. Και έφυγε. 

Γύρω στις 14:30 μου ανακοίνωσαν ότι τελικά θα χειρουργηθώ την επομένη αλλά δεν είχαν τίποτα να μου δώσουν να φάω. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής ούτε εγώ είχα όρεξη και έτσι έφαγα ένα γιαουρτάκι και λίγο ζελέ. 

Ευτυχώς που ήταν εκεί και η μαμά μου και πέρασε η μέρα. Στο γύρο που έκαναν οι γιατροί το απόγευμα είχαν πει πως θα είμαι το πρώτο χειρουργείο της επόμενης μέρας. Το βράδυ ήρθε ο μπαμπάς και ο άντρας μου και κάναμε λίγη παρέα. Πέρασε και αυτή η μέρα. 

*Παρασκευή 4 Μαρτίου 2011*

Και πάλι σηκώθηκα πρωί, έκανα μπάνιο και περίμενα τον άντρα μου να έρθει να μου δώσει φιλάκι και να μου ευχηθεί καλή επιτυχία. Ήρθε στις 7 και έφυγε, και ήρθε στις 7μισι ο μπαμπάς μου. Εγώ ήμουν έτοιμη και περίμενα. 

Γύρω στις 9 ήρθαν οι γιατροί και λέει ο διευθυντής στους άλλους «Γιατί η κοπελιά μας είναι ακόμα εδώ? Δεν είπαμε θα πήγαινε πρωί-πρωί?» «Κάποιο πρόβλημα έχει το μηχάνημα του sleeve λέει ένας γιατρός, και πήγε ο Παιδονόμου (ο γιατρός μου δηλαδή) να το φτιάξει.» Γυρνάει προς εμένα ο διευθυντής και μου λέει «Απολογούμαι κορίτσι μου που έγιναν έτσι τα πράγματα, κάνε υπομονή και όλα θα γίνουν» και με κτύπησε στον ώμο και έφυγαν. 

Είπα στον μπαμπά μου να φύγει αφού δεν ξέραμε τι θα γίνει, και όταν ήξερα κάτι θα τον έπαιρνα τηλέφωνο. 
Στις 9:25 ήρθε η sister και μου λέει ετοιμάσου, πάω να σου φέρω την ρόμπα και πάμε χειρουργείο!!!! Πήρα αμέσως τον μπαμπά μου τηλέφωνο και του το είπα και πήρα και τον άντρα μου. Την μαμά θα την έπαιρνε ο μπαμπάς. 

9:51 βρισκόμουνα στο χειρουργείο με βάση το ρολόι τους εκεί. Με μετέφεραν στο τραπέζι του χειρουργείου και άρχισαν να με ετοιμάζουν. Κάλτσες για θρόμβωση, φλέβες για τους ορούς, και άρχισαν να με δένουν. Εγώ με την σταθερή μου ατάκα στα χειρουργεία «Θα με σταυρώσετε?» έσπασα τον πάγο που υπήρχε εκεί και άρχισαν να μου ρωτάνε διάφορα πράγματα. Ηρθε ο χειρούργος μου και μου είπε «Όλα εντάξει Πολύμνιά μου?» «Όλα μια χαρά» του λέω. «Θα ξεκινήσουμε όπως είπαμε, λέει, με την αφαίρεση και αν όλα είναι οκ και το επιτρέπουν οι καταστάσεις θα γίνει και το sleeve». «Θα γίνει, του λέω, το ξέρω πως θα γίνει». «καλή επιτυχία» μου λέει «Στα δικά σου χέρια» του λέω και χαμογέλασε!
10:11 μου είπε η αναισθησιολόγος πως θα μου έβαζε κάτι στον ορό να ηρεμίσω. 
10:12 ήταν η τελευταία φορά που είδα το ρολόι. 

«Πολύμνια, Πολύμνια ξύπνα, τελειώσαμε» άκουσα μια φωνή να με φωνάζει. Ανοίγω τα μάτια και το πρώτο πράγμα που έκανα ήταν να γυρίσω προς το ρολόι. 14:19. Θυμάμαι τα πάντα εκεί. Θυμάμαι που μου έφεραν δίπλα το κρεβάτι μου και μου είπαν σιγά-σιγά να μεταφερθώ σ? αυτό και γυρνάω και τους λέω «πάλι θα πηδήξω?» γελούσαν όλοι και με βοήθησαν να πάω από το φορείο στο κρεβάτι μου. Με ετοίμασαν κτλ και πήγαμε στο δωμάτιό μου. 

Δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ. Θυμάμαι πως δεν μπορούσα να ανοίξω τα μάτια μου αλλά δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ. ʼκουγα τα πάντα γύρω μου. Θυμάμαι να με πασπατεύω να δω τι έχω πάνω μου για να βγάλω τα συμπεράσματά μου. Βρήκα την παροχέτευση και χάρηκα, βρήκα το ρινογαστρικό (το σωληνάκι που κατέβαινε από την μύτη στο στομάχι) και ταράχτηκα. Νόμιζα πως αυτό που ένιωθα στον λαιμό μου ήταν από το σωληνάκι που σου κατεβάζουν στο χειρουργείο. Σκέφτηκα, οκ μια μέρα θα είναι, Αποκλείετε παραπάνω. 

Το απόγευμα ήρθαν οι γιατροί και με ρώτησαν πως νιώθω. «Με ενοχλεί αυτό» τους λέω και τους έδειξα το ρινογαστρικό. Για λίγο θα είναι, είπαν, μην σε ανησυχεί. Και έφυγαν. 

Νύχτωσε, έφυγαν και οι δικοί μου, και εγώ ξεκίνησα να υποφέρω. Δεν είχα πόνους στο στομάχι και στην εγχείριση γενικός. Είχα φοβερούς πόνους στο λαιμό μου. Νόμιζα πως σκιζόταν. Δεν μπορούσα να ηρεμίσω. Μου έβαλαν ένα δυνατό παυσίπονο που μου είπαν πως είναι σαν υπνωτικό/ναρκωτικό. Με κοίμισε κανά δύορο και μετά ανά 10 λεπτά έβλεπα το ρολόι. Δεν περνούσαν με τίποτα οι ώρες. 

*Σάββατο 5 Μαρτίου 2011*

Επιτέλους ξημέρωσε. Με σήκωσαν λίγο να κάτσω στην καρέκλα αλλά το ρινογαστρικό μου προκαλούσε αναγούλες και φοβερούς πόνους στον λαιμό που τους ζήτησα να ξαπλώσω ξανά?. 

Η μέρα πέρασε σχετικά καλά, δεν είχα πόνους παρά μόνο αυτή την κατάρα στην μύτη μου. Είχα όλη μέρα επισκέψεις και έτσι προσπαθούσα να μην το σκέφτομαι. Οι γιατροί είπαν πως πάω μια χαρά και πώς να κάνω υπομονή για το ρινογαστρικό, είναι εκεί για το καλό μου. 

Το βράδυ του Σαββάτου κοιμήθηκα σχετικά καλά μπορώ να πω. 

*Κυριακή 6 Μαρτίου 2011*

Ο άντρας μου ήρθε από τις 8:30 κοντά μου γιατί ήθελε να είναι δίπλα μου. Ο λαιμός μου ΧΑΛΙΑ! Ούτε σάλιο δεν μπορούσα να πάρω κάτω. Ήταν σαν να κατάπινα λεπίδες. Με είχε πιάσει και βήχας και μια συνεχής τάση εμετού. Κάθε φορά που έβηχα ο ρινογαστρικός έβγαζε από το στομάχι καφοηδή ακαθαρσίες και υγρά. Οι γιατροί είπαν πως είναι φυσιολογικό, και πως πρέπει να τον αντέξω γιατί είναι το μόνο πράγμα που να δείχνει το τι γίνεται μέσα στο στομάχι μου και την βελτίωσή του. Μου συνέστησαν να κάνω γαργάρες με γλυκό τσάι για να ηρεμίσει λίγο ο λαιμός. Όντος το δοκίμασα και δούλεψε. 

Κυριακή απόγευμα μου έβγαλαν και τον καθετήρα. 
Η μέρα πέρασε με πολλά-πολλά τηλεφωνήματα και επισκέψεις από τους γονείς μου και τα αδέλφια μου.


Το βράδυ όμως ήταν?? Η νύχτα του Αγίου Βαρθολομαίου!!!!! Να μην μπορώ να καταπιώ, να βήχω συνεχώς, να νιώθω ότι πνίγομαι και να κλαίω από τον πόνο. 
Αν είναι δυνατόν, ολόκληρη εγχείρηση δεν με ενοχλούσε και με ενοχλούσε ο λαιμός μου!!!!!! Κατά τα μεσάνυχτα, τους έδωσε το οκ ο γιατρός και μου έδωσαν ένα πολύ δυνατό ηρεμιστικό και κοιμήθηκα κανά τρίωρο. 

*Δευτέρα 7 Μαρτίου 2011* 

Η μέρα με βρίσκει πολύ κεφάτη. Σηκώθηκα και έκανα μια βολτούλα στον διάδρομο. Ο άντρας μου ήρθε και με βρήκε στην καρέκλα και πολύ-πολύ χάρηκε!!! Μου λέει επιτέλους χαμογελάς και έχεις χρώμα!!!!!! 

Ο λαιμός μου χειροτέρευε αλλά το πάλευα όλη μέρα με τις γαργάρες με το τσάι. 

Η μέρα πέρασε πολύ χαλαρά και όμορφα. Ηρθε και η μαμά το απόγευμα, κάναμε ένα υπέροχο μπάνιο και ένιωθα άλλος άνθρωπος. 
Έφερε και τον μικρό μαζί της για ένα λεπτό και τον πήρε ο άντρας μου, γιατί τους είχε τρελάνει να έρθει νοσοκομείο και να με δει. Μέχρι και το ότι κτύπησε το χέρι του είπε ψέματα στην μαμά μου τάχα για να τον φέρει νοσοκομείο!!!!!! Αυτά τα μικρά είναι διαολάκια από κούνια!!!!! Μόλις με είδε λοιπόν έμεινε και με κοίταζε και γεμίσανε τα ματάκια του, και του λέω έλα να σου δώσω ένα φιλάκι αγάπη μου, δεν έχει τίποτα η μαμά μην ανησυχείς. Τον φίλησα και έφυγαν για να μην βλέπει άλλο το μωρό. Μετά τρέλανε τον μπαμπά του για το τι έχει η μαμά κτλ!

Το βράδυ της Δευτέρας και πάλι ανυπόφορο. Είχε σπάσει και η φλέβα μου και μου έβαλαν σε άλλο σημείο τον ορό και με πονούσε υπερβολικά εκεί που τον έβαλαν. Δεν μπορούσα να ηρεμίσω, δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ, δεν άντεχα με τίποτα τον πόνο στον λαιμό μου και είχα και τον πόνο στο χέρι από τον ορό??. Μου χορήγησαν και πάλι το παυσίπονο/υπνωτικό/ναρκωτικό αλλά τίποτα δεν έκανε. Ούτε με ηρέμησε, ούτε με κοίμισε, ούτε με ζάλισε. 

*Τρίτη 8 Μαρτίου 2011*

Ξημέρωσε η Τρίτη. 
Οι νοσηλεύτριες ανάφεραν στους γιατρούς τι μου συμβαίνει και είπαν πως όλα τελειώνουν, Τετάρτη ήταν η μέρα που θα έκανα την εξέταση με το βάριο και θα έβγαινε το ρινογαστρικό!!! Μόλις το άκουσα αυτό ηρέμησα. 

Η φλέβα και πάλι έσπασε, και αφού πια δεν είχε μείνει φλέβα 
μη σπασμένη στο δεξί χέρι, βάλαμε τον ορό στο αριστερό χέρι. 

Η μέρα κύλισε μοναχικά μιας και όλοι επέστρεψαν στις δουλειές τους. Ο λαιμός μου συνέχιζε να με ενοχλεί αλλά ίσως επειδή ήξερα πως τελείωνε το μαρτύριο, δεν έδινα σημασία. 

Γύρω στις 19:20 καθώς ξάπλωνα και περίμενα τον σύζυγο μου, κατά λάθος τραβήχτηκε το ρινογαστρικό και έφυγε από την θέση του. Ο πόνος στον λαιμό και σε όλο μου τον οισοφάγο δεν υποφερόταν με τίποτα. Κτύπησα του κουδούνι και ακριβώς εκείνη την ώρα ήρθε και ο άντρας μου. Μου είχε φέρει και ένα υπέροχο συνδυασμό με ορχιδέες, απλά τέλειο!!!!!! Έρχεται λοιπόν η νοσοκόμα και μου λέει «να στο βγάλω ή να το σπρώξω να πάει στην θέση του?» «ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΓΑΛΕΙΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ» προσπάθησα να φωνάξω. Το έβγαλε λοιπόν. Ένοιωσα σαν μια λεπίδα να με ξέσκιζε εκείνη την ώρα. Ξάπλωσα 5 λεπτάκια, να ηρεμήσω, και μετά ήμουν άλλος άνθρωπος!!!! Μες την τρελή χαρά!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Το βράδυ κοιμήθηκα πολύ όμορφα!

*Τετάρτη 9 Μαρτίου 2011*

Ξημέρωσε!!!!!!! Περιμένω να έρθει η ώρα να πάμε να κάνουμε την εξέτασή μου επιτέλους και να μπορέσω να πιω μια γουλιά τσάι!!!! 
Ηρθαν οι γιατροί και επιτέλους ήρθε και ο δικός μου!!! Ο διευθυντής μου λέει «Μπράβο κορίτσι μου, είσαι από τα λίγα άτομα που άντεξαν το ρινογαστρικό μέχρι το τέλος!!!!! Ξέρω πως η εξέτασή σου σήμερα θα είναι πολύ καλή και έτσι θα πας σπίτι σου απόψε. Να σε αποχαιρετήσω λοιπόν και να σου ευχηθώ να μην μας ξαναχρειαστείς» κάναμε χειραψία και έφυγε. 

Ο γιατρός μου έμεινε και μου είπε πως όλα πήγαν πολύ καλύτερα από όσο περίμενε, πως δεν δυσκολεύτηκε καθόλου και πως θα με δει ξανά στον μήνα. Τον ευχαρίστησα και έφυγε χαμογελαστός. 

Ηρθε η διαιτολόγος, και μου έδωσε οδηγίες και πήγαμε να με ζυγίσει στην ζυγαριά εκεί στο τμήμα, γιατί το γραφείο της ήταν στην άλλη πλευρά του νοσοκομείου. Μέρα εισαγωγής στην ζυγαριά σπίτι και στην δικιά της ζυγαριά ήμουνα ακριβώς 125 κιλά. Τετάρτη, όταν ζυγίστηκα με έδειξε η ζυγαριά εκεί 118,300!!!! Της λέω αποκλείετε. Κάποιο λάθος θα είναι. Μου λέει ναι είναι πολλή διαφορά αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Και το σημείωσε κάτω. Μου λέει θα σε δω την μέρα που θα έρθεις καις τον γιατρό. Και έφυγε. 

Έκανα και το βαριούχο γεύμα, όλα μια χαρά, και περιμένω να μου αφαιρέσουν τον ορό και την παροχέτευση για να κάνω ένα μπάνιο σαν άνθρωπος. Μου τα αφαιρούν γύρω στις 17:00 κάνω το μπάνιο μου και ετοιμάζομαι. 

Έρχομαι σπίτι κατά τις 18:30 και αμέσως τρέχω να βγάλω τα βαριά ρούχα από πάνω μου και να ζυγιστώ. 118!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Δεν το πίστευα!!!!! 

Κάπου εδώ λοιπόν ξεκινάει το ταξίδι της κατηφόρας!!!!

----------


## lessing_ed

ω λα λα!:thumbup:

----------


## Maria Hope

ΤΙ ΛΕΣ ΤΩΡΑ???? ΚΑΤΑΡΧΗΝ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΠΩΛΙΝΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ:thumbup: ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΤΗΦΟΡΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ:w ink1:....
Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΝΑΤΡΙΧΙΑΣΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΡΕΛΗΣ ΨΥΧΡΑΙΜΙΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ:sniff: ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΙΣΑΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ ΑΔΥΝΑΜΙΑ.....ΦΑΝΤΑΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΕΓΩ ΧΙΡΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ....ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΩ ΑΝΑΙΣΘΗΣΙΑ....ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΗΔΗ ΛΙΠΟΘΥΜΗ ΑΠΟ ΦΟΒΟ.....:tumble:
ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΗΘΗΚΕΣ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΕΛΟΣ.....ΤΩΡΑ ΑΡΧΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ.....ΒΛΕΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΤΙΚΕΡΑΚΙ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ???????????? ????????????:bisou:
ΤΕΛΕΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ:wink1::roll::thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

Αμμα δεν βαρεθήκατε να το διαβάσετε μια χαρά είμαστε!!!!!! Ακόμα είχα κιάλλα να γράψω, πχ τα συναισθήματά μου, αλλά λέω άστο, θα πάει 2 σελίδες!!!!!!

----------


## maroulaki_ed

μα καλαααααααααα!!! τελεια ολα αλλα τα συναισθηματα ειναι το ζουμιιιιιιιιιιιι!!!!!!!!!!!!! εννοειται θα γραψεις!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αντε να σας πω. Να σας πω αυτό που νιώθω αυτές τις μέρες. Νιώθω ότι η ζυγαριά μου κάνει πλάκα. Νιώθω ότι είπε να παίξει λίγο μαζί μου και μου δείχνει ότι θέλει.....
Επίσης δεν πεινάω, δεν νιώθω καν ζήλια για φαγητό. Οι άλλοι τρώνε διάφορα, σήμερα έφτιαξα και ένα υπέροχο φαγητό μοσχομυρίζει ακόμα όλο το σπίτι, και μένα καν δεν μου περνάει από το μυαλό ότι θα ήθελα να το φάω. Δεν ζηλεύω το φαγητό. Μου αρκεί και αυτό που "τρώω" (πίνω δηλαδή). Αφού ξέρω πως σε κάπια φάση στους επόμενους μήνες θα μπορώ και πάλι να φάω όλα αυτά που μαγειρεύω, απλα σε μικρές μερίδες. 

Ενα πράγμα όμως ζηλεύω πολύ. ΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ!!!!!! Δεν έπεινα πολύ νερό ούτε πριν, μπορεί 2 φορές την μέρα, αλλά αυτές τις 2 φορές έπεινα μισό λίτρο αμέσως. Μόνο έτσι ξεδιψούσα. Τώρα το μετράω όχι σε γουλιές, αλλά σε κουταλάκια του γλυκού και μπορώ να πιώ μόνο 4-5 την φορά. Δεν νιώθω καθόλου να ξεδιψάω. Πίνω νερό, τσάι, χυμούς, ζωμούς, αλλά δεν νιώθω τίποτα να με ξεδιψάει. 
Δεν ξέρω αν ποτέ καταφέρω να το συνιθήσω αυτό, αλλά πολύ το ζηλεύω που οι άλλοι μπορούν να πιουν ένα ποτήρι νερό αμέσως και εγώ όχι......

Τώρα θα πείτε, πάει αυτή τρελλάθηκε. Δεν τρώει τίποτα, κιόμως σκεφτετε το νερό αντί το φαγητό. 

Δεν τρελλάθηκα, απλά δυψάωωωωω....................

----------


## maroulaki_ed

πολυ πολυ ομορφα!!! αχ πολινακι!!! πλακα σε κανει η ζυγαρια ε???

παντως αυτο με το νεροοοοο....σε καταλαβαινω!!!! οταν διψαει κανεις ειναι μαρτυριο!!!!! 


τι γλυκο αυτο με τις ορχιδεες απο τον ανδρα σου!!!! γλυκο γλυκο γλυκο!!!

----------


## maroulaki_ed

ακουσα και απο αυτην τη γυναικα που ελεγε ξεχναει να φαει!!!!


επικοινωνησατε τελικα?

----------


## polinaki1983

Της έστειλα έτημα φιλίας στο facebook και περιμένω να με δεκτεί. Μόλις με δεκτεί θα της ζητησω το τηλέφωνό της. 

Ναι πολύ γλυκό αυτό με τις ορχιδέες και ειδικά που το διάλεξε μόνος του, ενώ που ρώτησε του είπαν πως πάνε τριαντάφυλλο την μέρα της γυναίκας, και επείσης που πήρε το αγαπημένο μου χρώμα ορχηδέας!!!!!

----------


## click

αχ πωλινακι φοβαμαι οτι θα κανουμε μαυρα ματια να δουμε συνταγη σου
κλααααααψ  :Frown:

----------


## polinaki1983

Γιατί κλικάκι μου? Τώρα είναι που θα ανακαλύψω νέες συνταγές και γέυσεις. Που θα πρέπει να κάνω τα πολτοποιημένα μου νόστημα για να μπορώ να τα φάω!!!!! 

Φυσικά εσείς θα βλέπετε τις σουπίτσες πριν την πολτοποίηση...

----------


## click

α καλη φαση!! σουπες!! 
τ ε λ ε ι α!!
:bigsmile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Ναι ναι!!!! Από το επόμενο Σάββατο και μετά!

----------


## lessing_ed

πωλινακι γιατι δεν κανει να πινεις νερο;;;

----------


## polinaki1983

Πίνω κούκλα μου. Αλλά το στομάχι μου δεν χωράει πιο πολύ από 3-4 κουταλιές ανά 20-30 λεπτά!!!! Αν πιω πιο πολύ θα σκάσω στους πόνους!

----------


## welldah

Φοβερή και λεπτομερέστατη η περιγραφή Πωλινάκι μου! Σε ευχαριστούμε! :smilegrin:
Καλές απώλειες από εδώ και στο εξής! Πήρες φόρα!!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

*Χαίρομαι που όλα πήγαν καλα και εισαι ευτυχισμένη:thumbup:*

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα.... Σήμερα δεν είμαι πολύ καλά.... ΔΙΨΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ ΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ.................... .........

Και νομίζω υπερτίμησα πολύ τις δυνάμεις μου.....

Ολο το βράδυ ο μικρός έκανε εμετόυς, και οκ τον ανελαβε ο άντρας μου αλλά ούτε εγώ μπορεσα να κοιμηθώ και πολύ. Ξύπνησα το πρωί, ηπια λίγο τσάι, που κατά την διάρκεια που το έπεινα έβαλα πληντύριο και συγίρισα λίγο το δωμάτιό μου. Μετά πήγα τον μικρό με την μαμά μου στο γιατρό και μετά τους έφερα σπίτι και πήγα στην φρουταρία να πάρω διάφορα που ήθελα για το σπίτι. Εκεί λοιπόν στην φρουταρία, δεν μπορούσα να σταθώ στα πόδια μου. Κιτρίνισα, και παρολίγο να πέσω κάτω. Ευτυχώς με είδε ο άνθρωπος και μου έφερε λίγο νερό......

Ψώνισα και ήρθα σπίτι και από εκείνη την ώρα είμαι χάλια..... ήρθε η καϊμένη η μαμά μου πάνω στο σπίτι και μου καθάρησε όλο και μου έβαλε και άλλα πλυντήρια, και πήρε η αδελφή μου τον μικρό κάτω....

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να κουνιθώ.....

----------


## polinaki1983

Νομιζω πρέπει να βρω μια λύση να μπορώ να στέκομαι στα πόδια μου......

----------


## maroulaki_ed

αχ ναι Πολινακι!!! βιταμινες!!! και για την κουραση και για το θεμα με τα μαλλια!!!! οπως ακουσα απο αλλες κοπελες εδω!!!!!

----------


## maroulaki_ed

Ειναι τεραστια διαφορα για τον οργανισμο....


εκει που ετρωγε τωρα να τρεφεται με μιση κουπα ζωμους τη μερα και αν.... 


ολοι θα ειχαμε λιποθυμια!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Δεν μου επιτρέπετε ακόμα να πάρω βιταμίνες κτλ. Εδώ καλά καλά δεν μπορώ να πιω νερό, και θα πιω ένα ποτήρι με βιταμίνη ή χάπια? μου έιπε μετά τον πρώτο μήνα αν χρειαστούν......

Απλά με υπερτίμησα... Αυτό είναι όλο....

----------


## maroulaki_ed

αρχισες δηλαδη απο τηναρχη να κανεις πραγματα σαν μην εγχειρισμενη.... ενω εισαι καιμ μαλιστα δεν μπορεις και να φας...


οκ.... ο οργανισμος μας μας δινει τα σηματα του!!!

----------


## maroulaki_ed

παντως παντα υπαρχουν και οι παιδικες βιταμινες σε σιροπι....

----------


## polinaki1983

Το ξέρω αλλά δεν μπορώ να πάρω κάτι χωρίς να το πει ο γιατρός, Και αφου είπε μετά τον πρώτο μήνα, κάτι θα ξέρει

----------


## maroulaki_ed

ειναι αληθεια αυτο


ωστοσο καλο ειναι να γνωριζεις και μια αλλη πορεια παραλληλα με εσενα που να εχει κανει το ιδιο για να μιλατε και να παιρνετε ιδεες και λυσεις και θαρρος  :Smile: 



τελικα σε οποιαδηποτε φαση της ζωης μας χρειαζομαστε ανθρωπους.

----------


## polinaki1983

Γνωρίζω είδη μαρουλάκι μου πολλά κορίτσια από δω που μιλάμε καθημερινά και συγκρίνουμε πορείες. 

Η κοπελιά από τα βίντεο ακόμα δεν ανταποκρίθηκε στο κάλεσμα μου στο φατσοβιβλίο. Θα δείξει. 

Πάντος για πολλά πράγματα τα συζητάω με την Ναντιν και την Γιάννα που τα έχουν περάσει.

----------


## maroulaki_ed

ναι αυτο ειναι το καλυτερο !!!


και καλα κανεις και γραφεις βεβαια και επικοινωνεις και με ολους μας!!!  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Οπως πάντα!!!! Πάω να ξαπλώσω λίγο.... ίσως φέρω λίγο το μυαλό μου. 
Φιλούθκια

----------


## anna65

Πολίνα, αυτό είναι η ατονία που περιγράφουμε για τον πρώτο μήνα! Προκαλείται από την έλλειψη τροφής - και νερού όπως βλέπεις! Ακόμη και γω με το μπαι-πας τον πρώτο μήνα είχα να αντιμετωπίσω μπουκιά-μπουκιά και σταλιά-σταλιά και δύσκολα έπερνα τα πόδια μου από το κρεβάτι μέχρι τον καναπέ και πίσω. Απόρησα και χάρηκα με τη δική σου όρεξη, αλλά φάνηκε πως υπερτίμησες τις δυνάμεις σου! Υπομονή, ξάπλωσε και άσε το χρόνο να κυλήσει υπέρ σου. Ένας μήνας είναι, θα περάσει. Όταν θα αρχίσεις να τρως μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες, θα ανακάμψουν οι δυνάμεις και θα είσαι πιο ζωηρή από πριν!

----------


## lessing_ed

Ρε Πωλινακι ειναι δυνατον να μπαινεις σε αμαξια,να ψωνιζεις εξω,να σιγυριζεις,μετα απο βαριατρικη επεμβαση;Κατσε να αναρρωσεις με τα ποδια ψηλα!!!Μη κανεις βλακειουλες!!!Τοσο καιρο περιμενες πως κ πως,καντα ολα σωστα!!!!Υποθετω οτι αυτη η περιοδος τωρα που προσαρμοζεται ο οργανισμος μετα απο το σοκ που περασε ειναι τοσο σημαντικη οσο κ η επεμβαση!Μην προσπαθεις να τους ευχαριστησεις ολους κ ΞΕΚΟΥΡΑΣΟΥ!!! Φιλουθκια!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχ κορίτσια μακάρι να μπορούσα να το κάνω αυτό που λέτε, και να κάτσω και να μην με νοιάζει τίποτα. Αλλά δυστιχώς όλοι με έχουν σαν την βιονική γυναίκα, που ποτέ δεν κουράζετε, ποτέ δεν θέλει βοήθεια κτλ. Και δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν πως η βιονική αυτή γυναίκα, για να της πει ο γιατρός να κάτσει σπίτι 1 μηνα, σημαίνει να κάτσει σπίτι χωρίς να κουράζετε...... Κανείς δεν το καταλαβαίνει.....

Σήμερα ο άντρας μου τον πήρε ένας φίλος του τηλ να έρθουν να με δουν, και τους είπε ναι χορίς να με ρωτήσει καν. Εγώ είχα σκοπό να κάνω μπάνιο στις 6, να βάλω πιτζάμες και να απλώσω στον καναπέ. Ηρθαν αυτοί στις 6μιση, έφυγαν στις 9......

Η πωλίνα να τους κεράσει, η πωλίνα να τα μαζέψει, η πωλίνα να ζεστάνει φαγητό να φαν......

Ευτυχώς μετά ήρθε η μαμά μου πάνω και μου έπλεινε γιατί δεν άντεχα.....

Μόνο αυτή με καταλαβαίνει αλλά και αυτή πόσα να πρόλάβει η καημένη..... Εχει το δικό της σπίτι, τρέχει και στο δικό μου...... Δεν αντέχει και πολλά, έχει πρόβλημα με τα πόδια της.....

Δύναμη έχω, αλλά άμμα κάνω κάτι με το πάσο μου. Οπως χτες που έπλεινα τα πιάτα σε 2 δόσεις. Αλλά όχι έτσι όπως σήμερα, νιώθω εξαντλημένη....

Σήμερα ξεκίνησα και τρώω και ζελέ χωρίς ζάχαρι, αυτό των διαβητικών, και αν και χωρίς ζάχαρι είναι πολύ ωραίο γλυκό και με βοήθησε κάπως να συνέλθω από τους ζωμούς και τα τσάγια.

Σας καλυνηχτίζω κορίτσια μου και θα τα πουμε αυριο πρώτα ο θεος.....

Φιλουθκια

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Πωλινάκι θα σου πω και εγω τα ιδια, απο τη χαρα σου υπερ-τιμησες τις δυναμεις σου . Ξεκινησες τη δευτερη μερα και μαγειρευες , αρχισες καθαριοτητα , ψωνια (ελπιζω να μην σηκωσες βαρος ) .............. Αντι να ζαλιζεσαι Αντέστρεψε τα δεδομενα . Δηλαδη εσυ ολη μερα καναπε (laptop ) - κρεβατι (λαπτοπ) και ασε τους αλλους να κανουν τα υπολοιπα................ Ξερουν οτι εισαι απο βαριατρικη επεμβαση............ Μολις ανακτησεις τις δυναμεις σου , θα τα κανεις παλι ολα........... 
Πωλινάκι χρειαζεσαι Ξ Ε Κ Ο Υ Ρ Α ΣΗ ........ για αυτο πηρες και αναρωτικη , αλλιως θα πηγαινες για δουλεια ..........

----------


## doreta

polinaki μου σιδερένια, καλή αναρρωση γλυκια μου!

κοιτα επειδη κι εγω εχω σε καποιο βαθμό το στυλ σου με τις δουλειες κλπ, να τα κανω ολα μονη κοκ (πχ μετα απο αμνιοπαρακεντηση που ειχε χρειαστει να κανω στην 1η μου εγκυμοσυνη που σου λενε να μεινεις 3μερες ξαπλα κανονικα για να μειωθουν κατα το δυνατον οι πιθανοτητες επιπλοκης, εγω την εκανα μεσημερι και το βραδυ σηκωνωμουνα κανονικα παρολο που ενιωθα κατι πονακια, και την αλλη μερα κανονικα στο ποδι ορθια δουλειες κοκ), καταλαβαινω εν μερει αυτο που λες, ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΖΕΣΑΙ, δεν ειναι σωστο να θετουμε τον εαυτο μας σε κινδυνο........ και για μενα ισχυει αυτο, δε σε μαλωνω, κι εγω τα ιδια κανω...

Να ξεκουραζεσαι οσο μπορεις, ολα πηγαν μια χαρα, κοιτα να μην κανεις βλακειες, ενταξει γλυκια μου? Ζητησε βοηθεια, μεγαλη βοηθεια απο τον αντρα σου, μπορει να τον εχεις μαθει να ειναι πασας (οπως κι εγω τον δικο μου), αλλα τωρα για 1 μηνα βρε παιδι μου να προσπαθησει να σε καταλαβει και να σε βοηθησει !

σε φιλω, κουραγιο πωλινακι, και οπως λενε και αλλα παιδια που εκαναν την επεμβαση ο πρωτος καιρος ειναι λιγο δυσκολος  :Smile:

----------


## yannaki

Καλημέρα Πωλίνα μου! Βρε δεν είπαμε σιγα σιγά! Χειρουργείο έκανες δεν πήγες για καφέ!
Λοιπόν τις πρώτες 15 μέρες τη μετακίνηση με το αυτοκίνητο πρέπει να την περιορίσεις! Τα ψώνια αν υπαρχει δυνατότητα να στα φέρνουν στο σπίτι αλλιώς πάρε μαμα και σύζυγο και συ απλά κάνε βόλτα. Και μόλις γυρνάς από οπουδήποτε ξάπλα στο κρεβάτι για 1-2 ώρες.Δουλείες στο σπίτι δεν επιτρέπονται ρητά τον πρωτο μήνα(αστο δεν θα πάθει τίποτα) Μαγείρεμα κάνε τα πιο απλά και γρηγορα φαγητά. Η κούραση και η ατονία σου δεν έχουν να κάνουν τόσο με την αφαγια όσο με το ότι ο οργανισμός σου δουλεύει για να επουλώσει την πληγή μέσα του. Μετά τις τρεις τέσσερεις εβδομάδες θα πάρεις τα πάνω σου. ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΒΑΡΗ! ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ!
Μετά ποιος σε πιάνει! Εγώ με μόλις -15 και πετάαααωωωωω!:bouncing:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κορίτσια. Βρε δίκαιο έχετε αλλά το μόνο άτομο που προτίθεται να με βοηθήσει είναι η μαμά μου, και αυτή ξεσκίζετε για όλα.... Η αδελφή μου ζει στον κόσμο της όπως πάντα..... 

Κάθετε και ψάχνει να αγοράσει σπίτι με τον άντρα της και το συνολικό τους εισόδημα είναι μόλις 1000 ευρώ. Αν είναι δυνατόν. Και να έχεις να της εξηγίσεις πως πρώτα πρέπει να βρει δουλια ο άντρας της, και μετά να μπει σε δάνεια και δεν καταλαβαίνει. Της λέω πως καμιά τράπεζα δεν της δείνει δάνειο για σπίτι με τέτιο μισθό. Και το μυαλό της εκεί. Τα έχει όλα ονειρικά πλασμένα μές το μυαλό της. Της Λέω εγώ με τον άντρα μου παίρνουμε περίπου 2600 τον μήνα συνολικά και μόλις που βγαίνουμε και αυτή θέλει να τα βγάλει πέρα με ούτε τα μισά? Αλλά το ροζ συννεφάκι που κάθετε πάνω δεν την αφίνει να δει τίποτα. Την βαρέθηκα. Βλέπει πως η μαμά τρέχει να με βοηθήσει, και μουρμουράει πως δεν εχει φαγητό να φαν (κάτσε μάθε να μαγειρεύεις και εσύ βρε ηλίθια) πως δεν μπορεί να κάνει τον γιο της μπάνιο μόνη της κτλ. 

Ο μπαμπάς φωνάζει αντε, ήθελε σπίτι, άσε την να το κάνει μόνη της (για μένα). Δεν θα τους ταίζουμε μια ζωή (πάλι για μας).

Ο σύζηγος μου όλη μέρα δουλεύει. Ακόμα και τώρα πηγε δουλιά να φτιάξει κάτι και έκλεγε ο μικρός και τον πήγε μαζί του. Ελπίζω να τον αφήσει να τελειώσει την δουλιά του. 

Με όλα αυτά, πως μπορώ να πω ότι θα είμαι όλη μέρα στο κρεβάτι και στον καναπέ ξάπλα?

----------


## yannaki

Αν ο αντρας σου δειχνει κατανοηση δεν θα τον πειράξει αν λίγες μέρες δεν ξεσκονίσεις! Ενα συμμάζεμα μπορείς να το κάνεις αλλά με αργούς ρυθμούς και απέφυγε τα βαρη το ξαναλέω. Ενα συμμαζεμένο σπίτι δεν δείχνει βρώμικο. Εμένα η μαμά μου μένει στην άλλη ακρη της αθήνας και δεν την είχα δει παρα μόνο 2 εβδομάδες μετά το χειρουργείο( μεσολάβησαν και κάτι αρρωστιες). 
Τώρα προεχει η αναρρωσή σου. Κλείσε τα αυτιά σου στις γκρίνιες και κάνε αυτό που πρέπει για τον οργανισμό σου. Το ότι δεν πονάς δε σημαίνει ότι είσαι και καλά ! Στο θύμισε το σώμα σου εχτές.
Δεν είπα να μην κάνεις και τίποτα( καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν μπορείς γιατι μία απο τα ιδια και εγώ) απλά σιγά σιγα μην πιέζεις τον οργανισμό σου.

----------


## polinaki1983

Οσο μπορώ να αποφεύγω καπια πραγματα το κάνω, αλλά και πάλι δεν είναι εύκολο......

----------


## anna65

Τα προβλήματα Πολύμνια δεν τελειώνουν ποτέ. Εκεί θα είναι και σε ένα μήνα. Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, κάποιοι είναι πιο δυνατοί από τους άλλους και αυτοί σηκώνουν το φορτίο, αλλά για τις επόμενες βδομάδες απλά θα αναρρώνεις. Χειρουργείο έκανες, δεν έκανες σπα (ατάκα Νο 76 του δικού μας χειρούργου). Τις μέρες που ήσουν στο νοσοκομείο, ποιός έκανε τις δουλειές; 
Όταν μπήκα για την δεύτερη καισαρική, με φωνάζανε για το χειρουργείο και ζήτησα 5' για να κανονίσω μια πληρωμή για τη δουλειά. Σε καταλαβαίνω. Ακόμη και στο κρεβάτι του νοσοκομείου προσπαθούσα με το λάπτοπ να συντονίσω όσα προλάβαινα, και τα κατάφερνα αρκετά καλά. Αλλά άλλο η καισαρική, άλλο η βαριατρική. Η βαριατρική επέμβαση, ακόμη κι αν έγινε με λαπαροσκόπηση, άφησε μεγάλη πληγή στον οργανισμό. Θέλει το χρόνο της για να επουλωθεί. Μπορείς να προσπαθήσεις να γίνεις η βιονική γυναίκα, αν όμως χρειαστεί να μπεις στο νοσοκομείο με υπερκόπωση θα λείψεις περισσότερο από την οικογένεια σου. 
Ήρθαν λέει φίλοι του άντρα σου στο σπίτι. Καλώς ήρθανε. Πήγαινε ξάπλωσε, και την ώρα που πρέπει να φας φώναξε τον αντρούλη σου να σου φέρει από το ψυγείο τις μπουκίτσες σου. Η μαμά σου όπως λες τρέχει ήδη σε πολλά, μπορεί να τρέξει και για σένα αυτό το μήνα. Η αδελφή σου έχει τη δική της ζωή, δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένη να σκέφτεσαι για αυτήν, άσε να αντιμετωπίσει τα προβλήματα μόνη της. Και όσο για τον μικρό, κάποιος πρέπει να τον αναλάβει τις επόμενες βδομάδες. Αν μπορει ο αντρούλης σου να τον κρατήσει στη δουλειά (ακόμη κι αν αυτή πάει λίγο παραπίσω!) τότε εντάξει, διαφορετικά μάλλον θα πρέπει να αναλάβει η μητέρα σου, η αδελφή σου, όποιος άλλος υπάρχει. Η δουλειά σου τώρα είναι να αναρρώσεις, για να επανέλθεις πιο δυναμική από τη βιονική γυναίκα που ήσουνα! Καλή κατηφόρα - και ξάπλα!

----------


## badgirl11

αχ βρε πωλινακι σε καταλαβαινω! καλα εμας μας κανανε κατι περικοπες (του ανδρα μου δηλαδη γιατι εγω παω κατα διαολου ετσι κι αλλιως) τι να σας πω.
δημοσιος υπαλληλος απλα δε λεει πια...
ευτυχως εχει κατι ενοικια κ πιανουμε τα 1700 γι ατα τρεχοντα εξοδα + τα εξοδα τα προσωπικα μου απο μενα. που να εχουμε και μωρο...
απλα καποιοι ειναι αγυριστα μυαλα, ασε τους γονεις σου να το αναλαβουν, εκεινοι θα κρινουν τι πρεπει να γινει, εσυ κοιτα την οικογενεια σου γιατι μεχρι ενα σημειο παρεμβαινει κανεις σε αλλη οικογενεια, κ ας ειναι της αδελφης...

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχ Αννα μου τί ωραία που τα λές. Τις μέρες που ήμουνα νοσοκομείο είχα κανονίσει και ήρθε μια κοπέλλα και καθάρησε 2 φορές το σπίτι, αλλά τα λευτά τελειώνουν και εγώ έχω ακόμα 2 μήνες για να πληρωθώ. 

Η αδελφή μου, όσο είναι κατσικομένη σπίτι μας (εστο στης μαμάς μου, αφού μένουμε πάνω κάτω) πρέπει να την προσγειώσουμε να καταλάβει πως ούτε μπορεί να μείνει εκεί για μια ζωή, το μωρό μεγαλώνει και χόρος δεν είπάρχει, αλλά ούτε να κάνει τρελλά όνειρα. Και επίσεις κάπιος πρέπει να την ξυπνησει να αναλάβει κάπια πράγματα στο σπίτι της μαμάς όσο μένει εκεί. Η μαμά μου έχει γίνει 1000 κομμάτια, δεν προλαβένει τίποτα. Εκανε μια επέμβαση στα πόδια της πριν 3 βδομάδες και δεν ξεκουράστηκε καθόλου. και τώρα πονάει ακόμα πιο πολύ. Δεν μπορώ να την επιβαρύνω με τα δικά μου. 

Ο άντρας μου η δουλιά του είναι πολύ βαριά και δύσκολη. Και μέστα γράσα, τις ηλεκτροκολλίσεις, κτλ. Δεν μπορεί να πηγαίνει ο μικρός μαζί του. Απλά σήμερα τον πηγε γιατί δεν θα έκανε τίποτα με κόλληση και τίποτα επικύνδυνο προς τον μικρό. Απλά κάτι σε ένα μηχάνημα θα φτιάξει. 

Και κάτι άλλο. Σιγά μην μου φέρει ο αντρας μου φαγητό στο κρεβάτι!!!!! Αυτό κιαν θα ήταν θαύμα!!!! 

Θα προσπαθήσω να περάσω οσο πιο ύρεμα μπορώ την ανάρρωσή μου. Σήμερα δεν έχει καθάρισμα το σπίτι είναι μια χαρά, δεν έχει μαγείρεμα, εγώ έχω της σουπίτσα μου και η μαμά θα βαλει 2 κομματάκια κοτόπουλο πιο πολύ στον φούρνο για τον άντρα μου. αυτό το κανόνισα από χτες.

Τώρα θα δείξει πως θα πάει παρακάτω η μέρα.

----------


## polinaki1983

Δεν παρεμβαίνω μπαντ μου, να την καθοδυγίσω προσπαθώ γιατί ο μ@λ@κ@ς ο άντρας της προσπαθεί να την ρίξει σε μεγάλου βούρκο. 

"Εχει ο θεός" λέει αυτός και νομίζει πως ο θεός θα ανοίξει ουρανούς και θα αρχίσει να βρέχει 500ευρα και μάννα για να φάνε.

----------


## anna65

Μια κοπέλα φέρνει σπίτι το φίλο της να τον γνωρίσει στους γονείς της , μια που αποφάσισαν να παντρευτούν . 
- Ποια είναι λοιπόν τα σχέδιά σου ; ρώτησε ο πατέρας της κοπέλας . 
- Έχω πάρει υποτροφία για το Πανεπιστήμιο , απάντησε ο νεαρός . 
- Υποτροφία .... μμμμμ .... 
Αξιοθαύμαστο , αλλά πως θα μπορέσεις να παράσχεις στην κόρη μου ένα σπίτι για να ζήσει όπως έχει συνηθίσει ; 
- Θα μελετήσω σκληρά κι έχει ο Θεός . 
- Και τι θα κάνεις για να προσφέρεις στην κόρη μου το δαχτυλίδι αρραβώνων που της αξίζει ; 
- Θα αφοσιωθώ στις σπουδές μου κι έχει ο Θεός . 
- Και παιδιά ; Πως θα μπορέσεις να συντηρήσεις παιδιά ; 
- Μην ανησυχείτε κύριε , έχει ο Θεός . 
Η όλη συζήτηση συνεχίστηκε έτσι και κάθε φορά που ο πατέρας της κοπέλας ρωτούσε κάτι , ο ιδεαλιστής γαμπρός επέμενε ότι έχει ο Θεός .
Αργότερα η μητέρα της κοπέλας ρώτησε τον άντρα της : 
- Πως πήγε η κουβέντα σας ; 
- Δεν έχει δουλειά , δεν έχει σχέδια για το μέλλον αλλά τουλάχιστον πιστεύει ότι είμαι Θεός .

----------


## polinaki1983

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα Κάπως έτσι Αννα μου!!!!! Το μόνο που εμας ούτε πανεπηστήμιο πάει ούτε τίποτα!!!! Και ο δικός μας "Θεός - μπαμπάς" δεν έχει τίποτα παρά μόνο τα δυο του χέρια. Αυτά μου πρόσφερε και μένα στην προσπάθειά μου για το σπίτι, αυτά μπορεί να προσφέρει και στους άλλους. τίποτα άλλο δεν έχει!!!!!

----------


## badgirl11

αστα να πανε τοτε πωλινακι, αμα ειναι κ πανω κατω...ασε, η μαμα σου θα τρεχει κ δε θα φτανει μιαζωη. κ μας παρομοια φαση αλλα με οικονομικα ανεξαρτητη την καθε οικογενεινα.
Παλια ελεγα μακρυα απτους γονεις, τωρα ευχομαι ναμουν πανω κατω...
α ρε μανα ειναι ΜΟΝΟ ΜΙΑ 
kai ας υπεραγαπω την μανουλα νο2 που αργοπεθαινει  :Frown:

----------


## badgirl11

xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxxaxaxa
so real



> _Originally posted by anna65_
> Μια κοπέλα φέρνει σπίτι το φίλο της να τον γνωρίσει στους γονείς της , μια που αποφάσισαν να παντρευτούν . 
> - Ποια είναι λοιπόν τα σχέδιά σου ; ρώτησε ο πατέρας της κοπέλας . 
> - Έχω πάρει υποτροφία για το Πανεπιστήμιο , απάντησε ο νεαρός . 
> - Υποτροφία .... μμμμμ .... 
> Αξιοθαύμαστο , αλλά πως θα μπορέσεις να παράσχεις στην κόρη μου ένα σπίτι για να ζήσει όπως έχει συνηθίσει ; 
> - Θα μελετήσω σκληρά κι έχει ο Θεός . 
> - Και τι θα κάνεις για να προσφέρεις στην κόρη μου το δαχτυλίδι αρραβώνων που της αξίζει ; 
> - Θα αφοσιωθώ στις σπουδές μου κι έχει ο Θεός . 
> ...

----------


## yannaki

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> αστα να πανε τοτε πωλινακι, αμα ειναι κ πανω κατω...ασε, η μαμα σου θα τρεχει κ δε θα φτανει μιαζωη. κ μας παρομοια φαση αλλα με οικονομικα ανεξαρτητη την καθε οικογενεινα.
> Παλια ελεγα μακρυα απτους γονεις, τωρα ευχομαι ναμουν πανω κατω...
> α ρε μανα ειναι ΜΟΝΟ ΜΙΑ 
> kai ας υπεραγαπω την μανουλα νο2 που αργοπεθαινει


Συμφωνώ έστω να σου κρατήσει το παιδί ή μια μπουκιά να φας είναι μεγάλη βοήθεια! Αν ζούσε η πεθερά μου είμαι σίγουρη πως θα είχα μεγάλη βοήθεια αλλά δυστυχώς έφυγε πριν από 16 χρόνια και ο πεθερός μου δεν είναι για πολλά πολλά αν και θέλει ο αμοιρος! Παρόλαυτα βοηθάει όπου μπορεί! 
Εμείς από την άλλη παραείμαστε ανεξάρτητοι, λες και θα μας πέσει η μύτη αν ζητήσουμε οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια! Να φανταστείτε τις ημέρες που ήμουν στο νοσοκομείο ο άντρας μου ηταν μόνος με το παιδί και η μόνη βοήθεια που ζήτησε ήταν να παιρνει ο πεθερός μου το παιδι από το σχολείο και ένα φαγητο απο τη μητριά του και ένα από τη μαμα μου!

----------


## maroulaki_ed

Πολινακι καλησπερα και καλη σου δυναμη

αμα η ανι γιαννικου σου απαντησει πες το εδω

θα χαρω πολυ

δεν τη γνωριζω βεβαια τη γυναικα

αλλα θα χαρω που θα τη γνωρισεις εσυ

καλη σου συνεχεια κοπελια!!!

ανεβηκες ζυγαρια???

----------


## polinaki1983

Θα σου πω καλή μου. Και εγώ θα χαρώ να γνωρίσω ένα άτομο από τα μέρη μου...... 

Ανέβηκα παρασκευή και ήμουνα 116 και σήμερα 114,8 αλλά δεν αλλάζω το τικεράκι μου. Κάθε Παρασκευή θα το αλλάζω

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

καλησπερα κι απο μενα πωλινα! ειμαι νεα στο φορουμ αλλα νιωθω οτι σε γνωριζω. χαρηκα πολυ που ολλα πηγαν καλα! 
σου ευχομαι μεσα απο την καρδια μου καλη συνεχεια και να γινουν συντομα πραγματικοτητα τα ονειρα σου! το αξιζεις σιγουρα αφου το κυνηγισες τοσο δυναμικα και θα το καταφερεις!! να εισαι παντα γερη και ευτυχισμενη!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχ σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Λόρα μου. Και αφού με γνωρίζεις εσύ εμένα, δεν είναι καιρός να γνωρίσω και εγώ εσένα? Λέμε τώρα :P:P:P:P

----------


## lessing_ed

Πιστευω πως μπορεις να ζητησεις απο τον αντρα σου να σου φερει κατι κ συ να εισαι στο κρεβατι.Αν δεν το κανεις τωρα,ποτε θα το κανεις;

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by lessing_
> Πιστευω πως μπορεις να ζητησεις απο τον αντρα σου να σου φερει κατι κ συ να εισαι στο κρεβατι.Αν δεν το κανεις τωρα,ποτε θα το κανεις;


ΠΟΤΕ!!!!!! (ο τόνος στο Ε)

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Αχ σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Λόρα μου. Και αφού με γνωρίζεις εσύ εμένα, δεν είναι καιρός να γνωρίσω και εγώ εσένα? Λέμε τώρα :P:P:P:P


εννοειται! το τοπικ μου 'ηρθα για να μεινω' τα λεει ολα σχεδον και οπως λεει και ο τιτλος του θα με φορτωθειτε καλα... κι εγω στην προσπαθεια ειμαι (μια απο τις πολλες) αλλα αυτη τη φορα φαινεται να το εχω παρει πιο σοβαρα αφου ειμαι πιστη στο προγραμμα μου 2 μηνες, χρονος ρεκορ για μενα... και το χρωσταω κατα ενα μερος σε ολους εσας εδω!

----------


## polinaki1983

Μπράβο Λόρα μου!!!!! Σου εύχομαι να φτάσεις τον στόχο σου αλλά και να τον διατηρήσεις!!!!!! Αυριο που θα είμαι μόνη μου σπίτι θα διαβάσω με την υσιχία μου το τόπικ σου!!!! Τώρα εδώ γίνεται χαμός!

----------


## polinaki1983

Μαρουλάκι μου, επειδή στο υποσχέθηκα, δέκτηκε απόψε η αννυ το κάλεσμά μου, και αντάλλάξαμε και κινητά. Μέστην βδομάδα θα μιλήσουμε. 

Σας καληνυχτίζω παιδιά!!!!! Ονειρα γλυκά και πάντα πονειρά!!!!!!!! 

Φιλούθκιααααααααααααααααα ααααααααααααααααααα απο το τρελλο βιονικό σας Πωλινάκι

----------


## maroulaki_ed

Mια χαρα! σε ευχαριστω Πολινακι! ωραια που ανταλλαξατε κινητα! Φαινεται καλη γυναικα και ανοιχτος τυπος!!! φιλια!

----------


## smart

πωλινακι, καλη αναρρωση κ καλες απωλειες  :Smile: 
καλα σου λενε τα κοριτσια, μην ξεχνας οτι εχεις κανει μαι επεμβαση , δεν εκανες πεντικιουρ... ειμαι σιγουρη οτι δε θα παθει τπτ το σπιτι αν το παραμελησεις λιγακι.... εσυ να σαι καλα ... ολα τ αλλα θα γινουν στην ωρα τους  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!!!!!!!!! Τί μου κάνετε?

Εγώ προσπαθώ να πιω μια κούπα τσάι από τις 10 που ξύπνησα...... Είμαι στην μισή ακόμα.... !!!!

----------


## alalumaki

Αχ, βρε Πωλινάκι, το όνειρο σου έγινε πραγματικότητα, και απ' ότι φαίνεται πας πολύ καλά !!!!!!!!

Μπράβο κοριτσάκι.... σε ζηλεύω που χάνεις ..... καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## polinaki1983

Μην με ζηλεύεις αλαλουμάκι μου, ο καθένας τραβάει τον δικό του γολγοθά. Εγώ σε ζηλεύω που μπορείς να πιεις νερό....... Δεν με νοιάζει το φαγητό, δεν με νοιάζει τίποτα.... αυτό το νερό.....πόσο το έχω πεθημίσει....

----------


## alalumaki

Κάνε υπομονή, είναι κάτι που το ήθελες πολύ, και σε λίγο καιρό που θα συνέλθεις εντελώς δεν θα θυμάσαι τίποτα... 

Καλή συνέχεια κουκλίτσα !!!!!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Πωλινάκι καλημέρα .................Δεστο απο την αντιστροφή μερια ................. Εγω προσπαθω σήμερα να πιω νερο με το ζορι γιατι εχω κολήσει ............. Ξέρεις τι άσχημο ειναι και αυτο ...........Να μην διψας και να προσπαθεις να πινεις νερο..........

----------


## karamela_ed

*Το νερό σε ξεκολλάει? δεν το ήξερα*

----------


## polinaki1983

Αλμα μου προτημαω να μην δειψώ και να πρεπει να πιω νερο με το ζόρι παρά να δυψαω και να μην μπορώ να πιω πάνω από 3 γουλιες....

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Πωλινάκι μου μπρος γκρεμος και πισω ρεμα .......αχ....

----------


## polinaki1983

Θα το συνιθήσω. που θα πάει. Σήμερα ήπια ένα φλυτζάνι τσάι, 1/3 κουτάκι χυμό μύλου και μερικές γουλιές νερό..........

Δεν έχω όρεξη για φαγητό (ζωμό δηλαδή). Νιώθω ότι δεν έχω τίποτα να κάνω και με κρατάει μια απίστευτη βαρεμάρα.....

----------


## maroulaki_ed

για κατσε δηλαδη ετσι παει? ποσο και τι θα φας δηλαδη μεχρι το βραδυ????? για πες Πολινακι

----------


## anna65

Πωλινάκι, θα έρθει ο καιρός που θα ξαναπίνεις το νεράκι σου με μεγαλύτερη άνεση και όχι γουλιά γουλιά. Το κομμένο στομαχάκι είναι ακόμη ερεθισμένο και δεν αντέχει ποσότητες και ταχύτητα, πού θα πάει, θα αναρρώσει και τότε ποιός σε πιάνει! 
Μέχρι πριν την επέμβαση υπήρχαν αρκετά εκατοστά λίπους που μας κρατούσαν σε μια ανεχτή θερμοκρασία. Τα πρώτα κιλά που φεύγουνε είναι τα υγρά (και πήραμε έξτρα με τους ορούς τόσες μέρες στο νοσοκομείο), και τα επόμενα είναι σκέτο λίπος. Το σώμα δυσκολεύεται μέχρι να βρει τις νέες ισορροπίες, και όπως έχει συνηθίσει στη μόνωση του λίπους αντιδρά με το να δίνει σήματα ότι κρυώνει. Και αυτό είναι θέμα συνήθειας, και πλησιάζει και καλοκαίρι που το λίπος θα δημιουργούσε έξτρα ιδρώτα, οπότε μέχρι το φθινόπωρο θα έχει προσαρμοστεί ο οργανισμός στα νέα δεδομένα. Ίσως χρειαστούν πιο χοντρές μπλούζες από του χρόνου, αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς θα αλλάξεις γκαρνταρόμπα μέχρι τότε!

----------


## polinaki1983

καλησπέρα..... Σε ευχαριστώ Αννα μου που με διαφωτίζεις. Μου είσαι πολύτιμη!!!

Μαρουλάκι, ακόμα στην υγρή διατροφή, επομένος εκτός από τσάι και νερό, μπορώ να πιω μερικές κουταλιές ζωμό και λίγο ζελέ. 

Σήμερα ξάπλωσα στις 3 το απόγευμα γιατί δεν ένιωθα καθόλου καλά. Ξύπνησα με το ζόρι στις 7. Ηπια ελάχιστο νερό αλλα ένιωθα πολύ χάλια. Γύρω στις 7μιση πήγα στην μαμά και ήπια 3 κουταλιές ζωμό και με είχε πιάσει αναγούλα. Ηρθα πάνω με τον μικρό και γύρω στις 8 μπήκαμε για μπάνιο. Ο άντρας μου είχε ξαπλώσει γιατί είχε φοβερό πονοκέφαλο.

Μέσα στο μπάνιο λοιπόν, που έκανα μαζί με τον μικρό, όλα γύρω μου μαύρισαν και έπεσα κάτω...... Κρατούσε ευτυχώς ο μικρός το τηλέφωνο του μπάνιου και έλεγε "τί έχει μάμα, τί επάθε μάμα" και μου έβαζε νερό πάνω μου. Μετά δυσκολίας κατάφερα να κτυπίσω το κουδούνι που έχω στο μπάνιο (κάτι ήξερα και επέμενα να βάλουμε κουδούνια στα μπάνια μας) και ο μικρός φώναξε "παπακι έλα, μάμα κάτω". Ετρεξε ο άντρας μου και με βρήκε κάτω. μου έβαλε νερό στο πρόσωπο και έβγαλε τον μικρό από το μπάνιο και φώναξε την μαμά μου να με βοηθήσει......

Δεν μπορούσα ούτε τα μάτια μου να ανοίξω. Με σκούπησε και με έντυσε η μαμά, και μου έφτιαξε ένα τσάι με μπόλικη ζάχαρη να πιώ. της ειπα ότι δεν κάνει, και μου λέει δεν με νοιαζει θα το πιεις. Πήρα την Γιάννα τηλέφωνο και μου είπε πως εκείνη παίρνει ένα κουταλάκι ζάχαρι την μέρα. 

Εκανα και λίγο εμετό.....

Τώρα ξαπλώνω στον καναπέ και νιωθω πολύ ανακατεμένη...... και πολύ αδύναμη...... Ο μικρός κοιμήθηκε ευτυχώς και ο άντρας μου δεν το κουνάει από δω μέχρι να πάω και εγώ να ξαπλώσω.....

----------


## click

πωλινακι δεν τραβαει αυτη η κατασταση. μηπως ναρθει η μαμα σου σπιτι να μεινει λιγες μερες?

----------


## polinaki1983

Η μαμά μου μένει από κάτω κλικ μου. επομένως και πάλι κοντά είναι!

----------


## click

ναι βρε το ξερω οτι ειναι κοντα αλλα καποια πραγματα δεν μπορεις να τα κανεις τωρα. δε γινεται. σου χει δωσει 800 προειδοποιησεις το σωμα σου. τι θα γινει την επομενη φορα αμα πεσεις? το ξερεις οτι ειναι επικινδυνο δε χρειαζεται να στο πω εγω.
ουτε καν οι βιταμινες και τα συμπληρωματα δεν επιτρεπονται ακομα αν καταλαβα καλα.
παρε τη μαμα σπιτι να αναλαβει καποια πραγματα μερικες μερες.

μη ρισκαρεις

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by click_
> ναι βρε το ξερω οτι ειναι κοντα αλλα καποια πραγματα δεν μπορεις να τα κανεις τωρα. δε γινεται. σου χει δωσει 800 προειδοποιησεις το σωμα σου. τι θα γινει την επομενη φορα αμα πεσεις? το ξερεις οτι ειναι επικινδυνο δε χρειαζεται να στο πω εγω.
> ουτε καν οι βιταμινες και τα συμπληρωματα δεν επιτρεπονται ακομα αν καταλαβα καλα.
> παρε τη μαμα σπιτι να αναλαβει καποια πραγματα μερικες μερες.
> 
> μη ρισκαρεις


Εχει αναλάβει είδη καλή μου. Μου είπε να μην ανισηχώ και θα μαγειρεύει αυτή, είδη ετοίμασε την τσάντα του άντρα μου για άυριο, και μου είπε πως θα έρχετε να με βοηθάει στο μπάνιο μήπως και πάθω πάλι κάτι. Ο άντρας μου ανέλαβε τον μικρό και είπε θα τον βάζει μαζι του για μπάνιο. Συνήθως δηλαδή τον βάζει απλά σήμερα δεν έτοιχε.....

Επομένως εγώ έχω μόνο να περιποιούμαι τον εαυτό μου.

----------


## Maria Hope

πωλινάκι μου....να προσέχεις μωρεεεε.....μην πιέζεσαι και μην φτάνεις το κορμί σου στα όρια του....:barfy:....ελαααααααααααα αααααααα.......υπομονούλα λίγες μέρες...θα βαρεθείς αλλα δεν θα κάνεις κακό στο κορμάκι σου ( που γίνεται καθημερινά πιο όμορφο για χατήρι σου :wink1 :Smile:  χιχιχιχιχιιχ:P

----------


## anna65

Οι γύρω σου σε θεωρούν βιονική γυναίκα, έχουν φοβερό πονοκέφαλο και ξαπλώνουν νωρίς, και αυτό το θεωρείς φυσιολογικό. Αντίθετα, απορείς με τη ζαλάδα και την ατονία σου...
Πάρε τηλέφωνο τη διατροφολόγο ΧΘΕΣ! Η διατροφή τον πρώτο μήνα που υπάρχει ο μεγαλύτερος περιορισμός της ποσότητας είναι πολύ σημαντική. Εμείς παίρναμε για συμπλήρωμα στα πολτοποιημένα ένα πρωτεϊνούχο ρόφημα. Μου έκανε εντύπωση που την προηγούμενη βδομάδα που ήμουν στον Ευαγγελισμό, οι διατροφολόγοι λέγανε στους σληβάτους να τρέφονται μόνο με τρία μπουκαλάκια από το ίδιο ρόφημα τις πρώτες μέρες. Το ότι μπορείς και πίνεις μόνο 2 κουταλιές κάθε δυο ώρες, σημαίνει πως πρέπει αυτές οι κουταλιές να περιέχουν όσο πιο πολλές θρεπτικές ουσίες γίνεται. Μίλα με τη διατροφολόγο, και ΞΑΠΛΩΣΕ! Βλέπεις, πως και ο άντρας σου που δεν έκανε επέμβαση, δικαιούται να ξαπλώνει όταν έχει πονοκέφαλο!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!! Μόλις ξύπνησα για δεύτερη φορά σήμερα και πίνω ένα πολύ ωραίο ζωμό που έφτιαξε χτες το βράδυ η μαμά. Σήμερα νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα. Είμαι φυσικά στον καναπέ και βλέπω τηλεώραση. Αχ και αυτή η τηλεώραση μόνο βλακίες έχει.......

Πήρα την διατροφολόγο και μου είπε είναι επιδή έχασα πολύ απότομα τα πρώτα κιλά. Συνήθως μου λέει φεύγουν 4-5 κιλά την πρώτη βδομάδα, ενώ εμένα έφυγαν 10. Είπε να αυξίσω τους ζωμούς και τον χυμό για τις επόμενες μέρες και να αφήσω το τσάι μόνο για το βράδυ. Και Σάββατο μπαίνω στα αλεσμένα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## maroulaki_ed

παντως δεν κανω πλακα τοσα χρονια δεν αδυνατιζω ... οποτε θα κανω την διαιτα του σληβ


νερο πρωτη εβδομαδα ζωμους τη δευτερη πολτοποιημενα για καμια δυο τρεις μετα και σε ποσοτητες σληβ..... τα εχω χασει τα κιλα μου κι αν ολα αυτα συνδυαστουν με φυσικες βιταμινες του στυλ σπιρουλινα.... τα εχω τσακισει τα κιλα μου..... ειλικρινα το λεω κατοπιν οριμου σκεψεως..... τι εχεις να πεις ; καλο ;

----------


## badgirl11

με το καλο να φας !!! πως νιωθεις? η τιβι οντως χαζομαρες αν κ τα βραδυα τελευταια βαζει εργακια!

----------


## polinaki1983

Μαρουλάκι τρελλάθηκες? Τι βλακίες λες τώρα? Εμένα τόσα χωράει το στομάχι μου όσο και να θέλω να πιω ή να φάω κάτι άλλο. 

Μπαντ μου ούτε πρωί ούτε βράδυ έχει κάτι το ιδιαίτερο.... Ευτυχώς που έχω την δορυφορική και κάτι γίνετε.

----------


## maroulaki_ed

Βασικα το μονο που με κρατα και δεν το κανω ειναι πως μετα ισως να θελω να φαω τα διπλασια απο ο,τι τρωω τωρα


ενω εσυ οχι. και να θες δε θα μπορεις. γι αυτο γινεται η σληβ. εχει διαφορα. οκ μη σε αγχωνω και γω τωρα....

----------


## aggeloydaki

polinaki Μου σιδερένια,είχα πολλές μέρες να μπω για να στα πω και εδώ (τουλάχιστον στα είπα μέσω σμς στο κινητό η γαιδούρα  :Big Grin:  ) πολύ χαίρομαι που τελικά καταφέρατε και κάνατε και την αφαίρεση του δαχτυλίου και την σληβ!επειδή διάβασα πως έχεις κάτι ψιλοπροβληματάκια αδυναμίας να προσέχεις πολύ από εδώ και πέρα και με το παραμικρό να μιλάς με τον γιατρό σου κ την διατροφολόγο!βλέπω πήρες για τα καλά την κατηφόρα!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχ σε ευχαριστώ "Αγγέλα" μου!!!!! Πήρα την κατηφόρα αλλά από το Σάββατο μέχρι σήμερα είναι κολλημένη η ζυγαριά και μου την δείνει. Εδώ να λυμοκτονώ και αυτή να μην κουνιέτε?  :Frown:

----------


## aggeloydaki

εγω λεω να μην ζυγιζεσαι συνεχεια κ "καταπιεζεσαι" αστο για την παρασκευη!!

----------


## anna65

Δέκα κιλά έφυγαν Πωλινάκι, και άρχισες να φοβάσαι τα πλατό; Έχεις αρκετό δρόμο μπροστά σου! Και θα κολλάει η ζυγαριά, και θα φεύγουν 2-3 τα κιλά και δεν θα το καταλαβαίνεις, και μισό κιλό θα βλέπεις προς τα πάνω (ειδικά κάποιες μέρες το μήνα...) και γενικά έχεις πολύ δρόμο μπροστά σου! Αν τα καταφέρεις να μην ανεβαίνεις καθημερινά στη ζυγαριά (εγώ δεν το είχα πετύχει...), θα κάνεις πολύ καλό στην ψυχολογία σου.

----------


## polinaki1983

Κουκλες μου και εγώ είπα ότι θα ζυγιζόμουνα κάθε βδομάδα, αλλα δεν το αντέχω.....

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Kουκλες καλησπερα και απο μένα . Πωλινάκι πως εισαι σήμερα ? (έχουμε μαθει σε αναλυτική περιγραφή :blush::blush::blush::blush :Smile: 
Λοιπον μπηκα και εγω στο τρυπακι να ζυγιζομαι καθε μερα αλλα καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι λαθος . Σήμερα το πρωι ζυγιστήκα και η ζυγαρια έδειξε πάλι +600 . Δεν ήταν και το καλυτερο μου γιατι τις τελευταιες μερες υποσιτιζομαι. Τωρα που γραφω δεν εχω φαει ακομα (δεν εγινε σκοπιμα , απλα ημουν ολη μερα εξω και τωρα που γυρισα θα φαω μια και καλη βραδινο). Το καλο ειναι οτι δεν το βαζω κατω . Θα συνεχισω .

----------


## polinaki1983

Σήμερα είμαι πολύ καλά Αλμα μου ευχαριστώ. Εχω πιει συνολικά 1 φλυτζάνι ζωμό κοτόπουλου που έφτιαξε η μαμά, και λίγο χυμό. Και τώρα ετοίμασα εγώ λίγο ζωμό λαχανικών και θα πιω. Και απόψε το τσάι μου. 

Σήμερα είχα και επισκέψεις, οι οποίες, ξέχασα να το αναφέρω πριν, μου έφεραν κρέμα λιβανέζικι για δώρο. ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ!!!!!

Είναι σαν να πηγαίνω στον διαβητικό ένα κιλό ζάχαρη για δώρο!!!!! 

Τέλος πάντον, έδωσα την μισή στην μαμά, και τη άλλη μισή θα την φάει ο άντρας μου που την λατρευει!!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Σήμερα είχα και επισκέψεις, οι οποίες, ξέχασα να το αναφέρω πριν, μου έφεραν κρέμα λιβανέζικι για δώρο. ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ!!!!!
> 
> Είναι σαν να πηγαίνω στον διαβητικό ένα κιλό ζάχαρη για δώρο!!!!! 
> 
> Τέλος πάντον, έδωσα την μισή στην μαμά, και τη άλλη μισή θα την φάει ο άντρας μου που την λατρευει!!!!


:shocked2: ΤΟ ΗΞΕΡΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΛΙΒ????ΑΝ ΝΑΙ....:thumbdown: ΑΝ ΟΧΙ.....:saint: ΣΤΕΙΛΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΜΕΝΑΑΑΑΑ:spin:

----------


## filipparas

Τι είναι η λιβανέζικη κρέμα;

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Maria Hope_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Σήμερα είχα και επισκέψεις, οι οποίες, ξέχασα να το αναφέρω πριν, μου έφεραν κρέμα λιβανέζικι για δώρο. ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ!!!!!
> 
> Είναι σαν να πηγαίνω στον διαβητικό ένα κιλό ζάχαρη για δώρο!!!!! 
> ...


Η ξαδέλφη μου το ήξερε. Η θεία μου όχι.

----------


## maroulaki_ed

http://www.sintagespareas.gr/sintage...iki-krema.html

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Τι είναι η λιβανέζικη κρέμα;


Είναι μια κρέμα με κορν φλαουερ, αλλά αντί για νερό ή γάλα, είναι φτιαγμένη με καθαρό σιρόπι!!!!! Και μέσα έχει μπόλικα φυστίκια αιγύνης, καθώς και από πάνω είναι καλυμμένη με φυστίκια!!!!!!

Είναι σκέτη κόλαση!!!! Και την έχω στο ψυγείο μου!!!

Ομως το Πωλινάκι σας κυρία, δεν την ακουμπάω ούτε και να με πληρώνουνε.

----------


## polinaki1983

Αλλωστε όταν θα έρθει η ώρα που θα τρώω και κρέμες, μπορώ να την φτιάξω με γλυκαντικό άμμα θέλω και χωρίς τα φυστίκια. Αλλά προς το παρόν ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΟΥΜΠΑΩ!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by maroulaki_
> http://www.sintagespareas.gr/sintage...iki-krema.html


Δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτή μαρουλάκι μου. Αυτή είναι η σπιτική, που σερβίρεις το συρόπι από πάνω. Αυτή που μου έφεραν είναι το συρόπι μέσα!!!!

----------


## maroulaki_ed

χααχαααα δεν την ακουμπς γιατι θα πονας μετα αλλα και γιατι ακομα εισαι στους ζωμους

----------


## filipparas

Ωραία ακούγεται

----------


## polinaki1983

Δεν την ακουμπάω γιατί είναι φούλ στην ζάχαρη και δεν λέει. 

Ακόμα καισ τα αλεσμένα να ήμουνα ή στα στεραιά,. δεν θα την ακουμπούσα. Γενικός δεν τρώω πολύ εύκολα γλυκά ετοιματζήδικα. Πάντα φτιαγμένα από μένα. 

Φιλιππάρα υπέροχη είναι, αλλά για να φας μια μερίδα, μείνε νυστικός όλη μέρα:P

----------


## angel79

πωλινάκι μου καλησπέρα, 
διαβάζω τα νέα σου και χαιρομαι πολύ που πας από το καλό στο καλύτερο. Να προσέχεις τον εαυτό σου πολύ πολύ και όλα θα γίνουν όπως και όταν πρέπει. 
Φιλια πολλά

----------


## karamela_ed

Πωλινάκι αφου ζυγίζεσαι καθε μερα γιατι δεν μας γραφεις και στο καθημερινο ζυγισμα? να βλεπουμε κι εκει τις απώλειες σου? :Wink:

----------


## Maria Hope

ΠΩΛΙΝΑΚΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ ΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:P!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΩΣ ΠΗΓΕ??????????? :Big Grin:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Πωλινακι κουκλα μου,μερες εχω να σου γραψω εδω.Μην αγχωνεσαι βρε για την ζυγαρια,κοιτα την υγεια σου πανω απ'ολα!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> Πωλινάκι αφου ζυγίζεσαι καθε μερα γιατι δεν μας γραφεις και στο καθημερινο ζυγισμα? να βλεπουμε κι εκει τις απώλειες σου?


Επειδή από Σάββατο δεν λέει να κουμηθεί η καταραμένη καραμέλα μου και έχω σκοπό να τσακοθώ μαζί της μέχρι την παρασκευή αν δεν δίξει έστω μισό κιλό κάτω.....

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Πωλινάκι καλημέρα ! Ο λαος απαιτει αναφορα για το πως εισαι σήμερα και αν έκανες προοδους με τα υγρα σου ?:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:: bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bo uncy::bouncy::bouncy::love::love::love::love::love ::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:: love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:

----------


## Maria Hope

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by karamela_
> Πωλινάκι αφου ζυγίζεσαι καθε μερα γιατι δεν μας γραφεις και στο καθημερινο ζυγισμα? να βλεπουμε κι εκει τις απώλειες σου?
> 
> 
> Επειδή από Σάββατο δεν λέει να κουμηθεί η καταραμένη καραμέλα μου και έχω σκοπό να τσακοθώ μαζί της μέχρι την παρασκευή αν δεν δίξει έστω μισό κιλό κάτω.....


ΧΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑΧ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΕΙΡΕΙΣ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ.....:smilegrin:

----------


## polinaki1983

Λοιπόν!!!!! Σήμερα πήγα για της ραφές. Κανονικά σε βλέπει όπιος χειρούργος είναι εφημερεύον και αν είναι όλα οκ λέει στις νοσοκόμες να σου κόψους τις ραφές. 

Σήμερα λοιπόν, για μαντέψτε πιος ήταν!!!!! Ο γιατρός μου!!!!!!!!!!!!! Με έβαλε πρώτη μέσα, σαν χειρουργημένη μιας βδομάδας που είμαι, αφού έχω πρωτεραιότητα, και με εξέτασε. Ολα πολύ καλά είπε. Με ζύγησε και μου λέει έχασες 10 κιλά σε 11 μέρες? Λέω έχασα 10 κιλά σε 7 μέρες, εδώ και 4 μέρες είναι κολλημένη η ζυγαριά. Μου λέει έχασες πάρα πολλά, δεν ζαλίζεσε? Λέω ναι, προχτες το και το έγινε. Μου λέει να πας πάνω στην διατροφολόγο και να δεις αν θα μπείτε πιο νωρίς στα αλεσμένα, αλιώς να της πεις να σου συστήσει κάπιες βιταμίνες και πρωτείνη να παίρνεις. οκ του λέω. 

Μου λέει τον πρώτο μήνα, εγώ θέλω μια απώλεια της τάξεως του 10-15 κιλά από σένα. Δηλαδή είδη έχω την απώλεια που θες του λέω, ναι μου λέει. Και μετά τους επόμενουν μήνες θέλω μια απώλεις της τάξεως του 2 κιλά την βδομάδα και μετά 1 κιλό την βδομάδα. οσο παιρνάει ο καιρός, μου λέει, η απώλεια θα είναι όλο και πιο μικρή, ομως θέλουμε 2 χρόνια για να πούμε ότι όκ φτάσαμε στον στόχο μας, ή οτι ως εδώ ήταν, δεν πάει άλλο πιο κάτω. Εσύ μου λέει με 72-75 κιλά θα είσαι σε ιδανικό βάρος και ΒΜΙ. Ομως με τα δεδομένα μας, και 85 να γίνεις, θα είσαι απόλυτα υγιείς. Και εγώ 85 έχω στόχο του λέω. Ωραία μου λέει, είδη τα 10 φύγανε, μας μείνανε ακόμα 30! μπορείς! 

και μου έδωσε ένα χαρτάκι να δώσω στις νοσοκόμες και ένα να δώσω στην διατροφολόγο σχετικά με τις πρωτείνες και τις βιταμίνες. 

Μου είπε θα με δεί στις 6 Απριλίου που κλείνω μήνα, και μου είπε πως είναι πολύ ευχαριστημένος από μένα. 

Και έφυγα. 

Πήγα μου έκοψαν τις ραφές, και πήγα στην διατροφολόγο. Ευτυχώς το τελευταίο της ραντεβού έφευγε εκείνη την ώρα και μπήκα, της είπα τί γίνεται και μου λέει, ξεκίνα τα αλεσμένα την Παρασκευή αντί το Σάββατο(λες και θα με σώσει μια μέρα) και μου έγραψε πολυβιταμίνες να βάζω μέσα στο νερό μια φορά την μέρα και να τη πείνω σιγά σιγά, και πρωτείνη, να πίνω ένα φακελάκι την μέρα μέσα στο νερό μου, και από την παρασκευή και μετά μέσα στο γάλα αν την προτημώ. 

Θα με δει και αυτή ξανά 6 Απριλίου. 

Πάμε πολύ καλά μου είπε. και έφυγα.

Πέρασα από την δουλιά να μου υπογράψουν τα χαρτιά μου για να τα υποβάλω στο ΙΚΑ και να πληρωθώ, και γυρνάει η ηλίθια η αφεντικίνα μου και μου λέει ΄πότε μπορείς να έρθεις πίσω, έχουμε πολλή δουλιά. Λέω δεν ξέρω, η άδειά μου είναι μέχρι 8 Απριλίου. Λέει δες μόλις είσαι καλύτερα έλα γιατί έχουμε πολλή δουλιά και πολλή πίεση. Θα δω λέω πώς θα είμαι, ακόμη είμαι μόνο με υγρά. Δεν έχω δύναμη για δουλιά. Πες στον γιατρό σου να σου δώσει βιταμίνες λέει, σε χρειάζομαι. Θα δω λέω και θα σε πάρω τηλέφωνο. Σιγά μην πάω πίσω πιο νωρίς. Αστην να περιμένει.

Πήγα και σε ένα κατάστημα δίπλα στην δουλιά μου να πάρω ένα πουκάμισο δώρο του μπαμπά μου, και είδα ένα υπέροχο μπλουζοφόρεμα, έρωτας!!!! 16 size. 55 ευρώ. λέω δεν γίνετε, το τελευταίο κομμάτι, θα το πάρω. Το δοκίμασα, πάνω στο στήθος επειδή είμαι είμαι στενή μου έκανε, κάτω στην περιφέρεια ήταν λίγο στενό, και λέω μια χαρά, μέχρι το καλοκαίρο που θα το φορέσω θα είναι τέλειο!!! Και το πήρα!!!! Αν είναι πανέμορφο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Είναι ναι μεν μαύρο, αλλά είναι υπέροχο το στυλ του!!!!!!!!! Ανυπομονώ να το φορέσω!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Θα την πετάξω έξω από το παράθυρο Μαρία μου!!!!!! Να πεταχτεί κάθε ελατήριο που έχει μέσα της!!!! Λοιπόν σήμερα και με τα υγρά μου είμαι πολύ καλύτερα μπορώ να πω. Είχα μαζί μου ένα χυμό μήλο και νερό και ήπια τον μισό χυμό στο νοσοκομείο, και μέχρι τώρα σχεδόν όλο το μπουκαλάκι με το νερό μου. Ηπια και μισό φλυτζάνι ζωμό που είχα. Ο τελευταίος. Για να δούμε απόψε τί θα κάνουμε. Δεν πρόλαβα τα φαρμακεία ανοικτά για να πάρω τις βιταμίνες και την πρωτείνη. Αυριο πρωί θα πάω να τα πάρω.

----------


## maroulaki_ed

χαχαχαα!!!! φανταζεσαι το καλοκαιρι να σου ειναι μεγαλοοοοοοοοοο???? το μπλουζοφορεμα.?


πολυ ωραια Πολινακι!!!!! καλο γιατρο εχεις και σε φροντιζει καλα!!!! 


θα αρχισεις και βιταμινες και αλεσμενα και ετσι δε θα φοβομαστε πια μην μας παθεις τιποτα απο την αδυναμια  :Smile: 


ολα ωραια!!!!

αν επικοινωνεις με την Ανυ γιανικου πες της να ποσταρει κανενα ακομη βιντεακι ... εχει αρκετο καιρο να το κανει!!!! φιλια!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Μαρουλάκι μου αποκλείεται να μου είναι μεγάλο!!!! Το πήρα μέγεθος 16 και κανονικά είμαι 20-22!!!!! Μάλλον στα μέτρα μου θα είναι. Πάντος πάνω που είναι το στήθος είναι απλά θεικό πάνω μου!!!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Αχ Πωλινάκι μου πολυ χάρηκα που ολα ειναι καλα !!!! Με γεια το μπλουζοφορεμα !!!!!! Να δεις που την άλλη εβδομάδα θα σου ειναι γάντι!!!!
Επιτέλους τα δύσκολα περασαν και προς Θεου μην υποκειψεις στις πεσεις της εργοδοτριας σου και πας νωριτερα για εργασια . Χρειάζεσαι το χρονο σου να συνέλεθειε και να ξεκουραστεις . Απορω που δεν το σκεφτεται ....... Χειρουργειο έκανες , δεν το καταλαβαινει .......
Α!!! Καιμ μην παρεις θαρρος τωρα και το παρακανεις με δουλειες οκ?

----------


## polinaki1983

ΚΑι βέβαια δεν πρόκειτε να πάω πίσω πιο νορίς. Αν με βοηθουσε γενικός, να την βοηθήσω, αλλά από της στιγμή που ποτέ δεν με σεβάστηκε, ΔΕΝ ΠΑΩ!!!!! 

Δουλιές? Εχω κανονίσει να έρθει η σριλανκέζα μου το Σάββατο να καθαρίσει!! Δεν έχει δουλιές!!! 

Θα δώσω την χούβερ απόψε του μικρόυ που του αρέσει να κάνει την κουζίνα και είμαστε μια χαρά!

----------


## Maria Hope

ΤΕΛΕΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ:thumbup::thum bup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:: thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumb up::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::t humbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbu p: :Wink: :spin::spin:
ΤΙ ΣΤΑ ΜΕΤΡΑ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΜΩΡΕ?????ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΗΔΗ ΣΤΕΝΕΨΕΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟ ΜΠΛΟΥΖΟΦΟΡΕΜΑΤΑΚΙ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟΣΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

ΧΙΧΙΧΙΧΙΙΧΙΧΙΧ!
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ.......:thumbup::bisou::spin::bigsmile::th umbup: :Wink: 

ΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΑΛΕΣΜΕΝΑ ΕΕΕΕ?????? ΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ?????????
ΤΗΝ ΑΦΕΝΤΙΚΙΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΣΤΕΙΛΤΗ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΖΥΓΑΡΙΑ:flaming::crazy::flaming: :Mad: 
ΧΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΑ ΧΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Οσο για το μπλουζοφόρεμα, δεν νομίζω να μου κάνει τόσο σύντομα σαν φόρεμα. Σαν μπλουζάκι μαζεμένο πάνω μου κάνει και τώρα. Από κάτω είναι αυτό που έρχετε εφαρμοστώ και φιλάει την περιφέρεια. τώρα δεν κατεβαίνει κάτω από την κοιλιά. Αμμα γίνω 100 κιλά θα μου κάνει πιστεύω. Θυμάμαι όταν ήμουνα 100 όταν γέννησα ήχα τέλειο κώλο (sorry guys) !!!!

----------


## alalumaki

Πωλινάκι, τι ωραία που μας τα είπες.... τι καλά, είσαι όλο ζωντάνια και μας τη μεταφέρεις, το μπλουζοφόρεμα μάλλον δεν θα το πετάξεις σύντομα......

----------


## alalumaki

λάθος, το μπλουζοφόρεμα μάλλον ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΕΤΑΞΕΙΣ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ......

----------


## polinaki1983

Δεν θα το πετάξω αλαλουμακι!!!!!! Θα το φορέσω πολλές φορές, το ξέρω!!!! Το σώμα μου είναι τέτιο που πάνω δεν έχω και τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο να χάσω. Μόνο το στομάχι που ήταν φουσκομένο και ξεφούσκωσε. ολα μου τα κιλά κάτω είναι.

----------


## polinaki1983

Ετσι και αλιώς, τώρα σοβαρά, τίποτα από τα ρούχα μου δεν πετάω. Τα δείνω. Η κουμπάρα μου είναι παχουλή, ότι της κάνει της το δίνω, και τα δίνω και σε 2-3 άλλες κοπέλλες που ξέρω που είναι παχύσαρκες. Είδη τότε που είχα κάνει αφαίρεση στήθους, είχα δόσει πολλά που μου ήταν μεγάλα. είναι πολύ καλές ποιότητες, και τα προσέχω, είναι κρίμα να τα πετάξω.

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

εννοειται δεν θα γυρισεις στη δουλεια νωριτερα! ουτε μια μερα πιο πριν! ασε τους να δουν καλα την αξια σου! αντε να μην πω για τους παρτακιδες που το μονο που τους νοιαζει ειναι να κανουν την δουλεια τους! ετσι κι ο δικος μου ηθελε να γυρισω στην δουλεια αμεσως οταν γεννησα. κι εγω ημουν τοσο ηλιθια που θα πηγαινα αν δεν μου ασκουσε βετο η μαμα μου. και στο τελος οταν αποχωρησα οικιοθελως μου εφαγε και την αδεια. αντε γιατι τα πηρα τωρα...
οσο για το μπλουζοφορεμα σιγουρα θα σου κανει το καλοκαιρακι που ειναι κοντα. στην αρχη τουλαχιστον. για το τελος του καλοκαιριου θα χρειαστει σιγουρα στενεμα.
παρε και τις βιταμινουλες σου και ακολουθα σαν ευαγγελιο τις οδηγιες του γιατρου σου. και φροντιζε και αγαπα τον εαυτο σου οσο περισσοτερο μπορεις. σε λιγο θα τον λατρεψεις!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Κοίταξε, όσο ήμουνα κάτω από τον αδελφό της, που είχα ότι ήθελα, και άδειες, και πληρωμή τις υπερορίες κτλ, του έκανα και εγώ της βοήθειά μου όσο μπορούσα. 

Ομως αυτή με προσβάλλει, μου μιλάει πολλές φορές άσχημα, με πρόσβαλε μπροστά στον μπαμπά της μια μέρα (το μεγάλο αφεντικό) ότι δεν κάνω δήθεν καλά την δουλιά μου, ε συγνώμη αλλά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση.

Οσο για τον εαυτό μου, μα είδη με αγαπάω και με λατρέυω καλή μου, πάντα με αγαπούσα και με λάτρευα όσα κιλάκια και να ήμουνα!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Να το το φορεματακι μου!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Να'μαι και μένα στις 20/2 στα 125 κιλάκια!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Ουα ου τελειο το φορεμα ........... Κοριτσια θελω και εγωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω!:starhit::starh it::starhit::starhit::starhit:

----------


## polinaki1983

Αξιζε, δεν άξιζε να το πάρω?

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Eιναι τελειο Πωλινα μου ! Ακομα και εγω που δεν βγαζω μπρατσα εξω θα το αγοραζα και θα εβαζα μανικια ! Πολυ καλη επιλογη ! Μπραβο και παλι μπραβο!

----------


## polinaki1983

Δεν βγάζεις μπράτσα έξω? Α εγώ δεν κολλάω σε τίποτα!!!!! Αυτό που φοράω στην φωτογραφία, το φορούσα και το καλοκαίρι χωρίς από μέσα μπλουζάκι.

----------


## anna65

Θεϊκό! Αν και είναι νωρίς για να δίνεις 55 ευρώ σε κομμάτια, που τελικά δεν θα τα φορέσεις παρά λίγες μέρες! Ήρθαν βδομάδες, που κάθε Κυριακή έψαχνα όλο και πιο βαθιά στη ντουλάπα να βρω κάποιο πιο μικρό κομμάτι, γιατί τα εφαρμοστά της προηγούμενης βδομάδας ήδη πλέανε! Θα πεις, γιατί δεν τα φορούσα ριχτά. Μα γιατί ήθελα να απολαμβάνω την αίσθηση του εφαρμοστού!
Εσύ επένδυσες σε ριχτό. Με την έλλειψη μανίκιων θα έχεις ένα θεματάκι όπου να'ναι, αλλά ειλικρινά δεν θα δίνεις σημασία μόλις κατέβεις λίγα νουμεράκια ακόμη!

----------


## polinaki1983

Δεν είναι ριχτό, το μέσα είναι πολύ στενό, το ύφασμα από μάνω έρχετε ριχτό, αυτό μάρεσε πολύ. 

Θεματάκι με τα μπράτσα λες? μπά!!! Ηδη τα μπράτσα μου είναι χάλια αλλά δεν δίνω καμία σημασία!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Ολα τα καλοκαίρια έτσι κυκλοφοράω. Αυτή είναι του Γεννάρη που θα πηγαίναμε έξω με το γραφείο.

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Να το το φορεματακι μου!!!!


να τα να τα!!! θα γινει κορμαρα το πωλινακι μας κ θα αρχισει τα ντυσιματαααααααααα τα σουπερ σεξυ!

μπρατσοκολλημα κ εγω {----- τυχερες οσες δεν το εχουν ουφ

----------


## νινα_ed

πολιναααα εχω το μικρο αγκαλια κ μου λεει μαμα ωραιο φορεμα! ειδε το μαυρο! μετα βλεπει εσενα κ μου λεει πια ειναι αυτη ? η πριγκιπισα???? χαχαχα του λεω για πες πποια ειναι? κ μου λεει η πριγκιπησα η πολινα! η φιλη της μαμας! φαντασου 3 χρονων παιδι κ σε βλεπει πριγκιπησα φαντασου αν χασεις κ τα κιλα τι καρδιες θα καις! χιχιιιι

----------


## click

μπρατσοκολλημα κι εγω στο κλαμπ!

----------


## Maria Hope

> _Originally posted by click_
> μπρατσοκολλημα κι εγω στο κλαμπ!


Κ ΕΓΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ ΜΠΡΑΤΣΟΚΟΛΛΗΜΑ.......ΚΑΙ ΚΟΛΛΗΜΑ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ:sniff:

----------


## Maria Hope

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Ολα τα καλοκαίρια έτσι κυκλοφοράω. Αυτή είναι του Γεννάρη που θα πηγαίναμε έξω με το γραφείο.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::starhit::star hit::starhit:
ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΧΧΧΧΧΧ.... ΚΟΥΚΛΑΡΑ.....ΣΕ ΦΑΝΤΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΜΕΙΟΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΚΙΛΑΚΙΑ.....:smilegrin::wink2::thumbup::sho cked2:

----------


## νινα_ed

βαλτε κ μενα μεσα! ουτε καν διαφανιες δε βαζω στα μπρατσα

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by νινα_
> πολιναααα εχω το μικρο αγκαλια κ μου λεει μαμα ωραιο φορεμα! ειδε το μαυρο! μετα βλεπει εσενα κ μου λεει πια ειναι αυτη ? η πριγκιπισα???? χαχαχα του λεω για πες πποια ειναι? κ μου λεει η πριγκιπησα η πολινα! η φιλη της μαμας! φαντασου 3 χρονων παιδι κ σε βλεπει πριγκιπησα φαντασου αν χασεις κ τα κιλα τι καρδιες θα καις! χιχιιιι


Θύμισέ μου να του αγοράσω το μισό jumbo οταν κατεύω Κρήτη!!!!!! Είδες ο μικρός, με το αθώω βλέμμα που με βλέπει πριγκίπησσα!!!!!! Φιλάκια πολλά Γιάννη μου, σαγαπαωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω!!!! !!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Maria Hope_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by click_
> μπρατσοκολλημα κι εγω στο κλαμπ!
> 
> 
> Κ ΕΓΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ ΜΠΡΑΤΣΟΚΟΛΛΗΜΑ.......ΚΑΙ ΚΟΛΛΗΜΑ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ:sniff:


Σιγά μην έχω κόλλημα με τα μπράτσα μου!!!! Εδώ κοτσάμ στίθος είχα και το έδειχνα όσο μπορούσα, κοτσάν κώλους έχω και δεν με νοιάζει. Σιγά μην ασχολιθώ με τα μπράτσα.

----------


## Maria Hope

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Maria Hope_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΕ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΩ ΤΡΕΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ:thumbup::thumbup::thu mbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::wink2::yes: :Wink: :wink2::yes: :Wink:

----------


## νινα_ed

πολινα μου να στο γραψω κ εδω σε αγαπαμεεε ποοοοοοοοοοοολυυυυυυυυυυυ υυυυυυ κ εγω κ ο μικρος κ το μισο τζαμπο δε χρειαζεται. το χαμογελο κ η αγαπη σου ειναι αυτο που εισπρατουμε κ χαιρομαστε πολυ!!!! δε χρειαζεται τιποτα αλλο.εισαι μες τη καρδια μας η καλυτερη πριγκηπισσα

----------


## Maria Hope

ΠΩΛΙΝΑΚΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 24/03!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:boun cy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::kiss::kiss: :Big Grin: :kiss::bouncy:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by νινα_
> πολινα μου να στο γραψω κ εδω σε αγαπαμεεε ποοοοοοοοοοοολυυυυυυυυυυυ υυυυυυ κ εγω κ ο μικρος κ το μισο τζαμπο δε χρειαζεται. το χαμογελο κ η αγαπη σου ειναι αυτο που εισπρατουμε κ χαιρομαστε πολυ!!!! δε χρειαζεται τιποτα αλλο.εισαι μες τη καρδια μας η καλυτερη πριγκηπισσα


Αχ νίνα μου με συγκίνησες......... Κιεγώ σας αγαπάω πολύ πολύ πολύ και χαίρομαι πολύ που σας γνώρισα...

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Maria Hope_
> ΠΩΛΙΝΑΚΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 24/03!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:boun cy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::kiss::kiss::kiss::bouncy:


ΜΑΡΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ειδες βρε που στεναχωριόσουνα? Και την επέμβαση θα κάνεις, και στην βάφτιση θα πας και στις υποχρεώσεις σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΥΠΕΡΟΧΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Λοιπον κορίτσια, επειδή χτες μου είπατε για το φορεματάκι μου, αποφάσισα και εγώ και έβαλα την αδελφή μου να το φορέσει. Για να το δω πως είναι. Είναι 1,65 περίπου 88 κιλά, με τον ίδιο σωματότυπο με μένα. Της ήτανε ΤΕΛΕΙΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Και μάλιστα μου είπε να της το δώσω αλλά της είπα αποκλείετε!!!!! 

Επομένως μια χαρά θα μου κάνει και μένα και θα το απολαύσω κιόλας. Δεν θα το δορίσω νορίς!! χεχε

----------


## welldah

Maria Hope συγχαρητήρια για την ημερομηνία!!! Σου εύχομαι μόνο τα καλύτερα!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχ πόσο βαριέμαι σήμερα...............

----------


## Maria Hope

xixixiixix!!!!!!!!!! ευχαριστώωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω ωωωωωωωωωωω:love::bouncing: :Smile: :bouncing:
ειμαι πολυυυυυυυυυυ χαρουμενη!!!!ναι ναι ναι πωλινακι ολα μου ηρθαν τελεια όσων αφορα τισ ημερομηνίες!!!!!!!!φτου φτου φτου.... λοιπόν τώρα είμαι όλη αυτιά - μάτια δηλαδή τι να έχει το βαλιτσάκι μέσα????τι κάνω????
welldah σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και ανταποδίδω!!!!!!!!!!!:love:

----------


## polinaki1983

Λοιπον, πιτζαμούλες, οδοντόκρεμα, οδοντόβουρτσα, σερβιετάκια καθημερινής χρήσης, εσώρουχα, Κάλτσες χοντρές σε περίπτοση που κρυώσουν τα ποδαράκια σου, μωρομάντυλα, χαρτομάντυλα για το κομοδύνο σου, ένα βιβλίο, την εικόνα του αγαπημένου σου άγιου/παναγιάς, ένα σετ ρούχα για την έξοδο (εκτός που αν θα φορέσεις τα ίδια με εκείνα της εισόδου), παντοφλες, σαμπουάν, σαπούνι, σφογκάρι μαλακό. 

Α, και το καλό σου χαμόγελο !!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

χιχχιιχιχιιχιχιχ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lov e::bouncing::love::bouncing:
οσο για το χαμογελο....θα το προσπαθω διότι και αηδιαστικα φοβιτσιάρα.......:shocked2:

----------


## polinaki1983

Ολα θα παν μια χαρα!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

:bouncing:ελπιζωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Δεχομαι προτάσεις, κατά προτήμιση με λινκ, για το πως να κόψω τα μαλιά μου αύριο!!!!!

----------


## badgirl11

Maria ποτε χειρουργησε καλη μου?!?? τι εχασα? με το καλο πραγματικα! τοσο γρηορα βρε?
ολα τελεια θα πανε, οριστε η πωλινα προπορευτηκε τοσο καλα κ θα στα πει ολα με λεπτομερειες!
Πωλινακι εγω ψηφιζω κοντο πισω κ μακρυ μπροστα!

----------


## alalumaki

Μαρία θα κάνεις sleeve γιατί κάτι έχασα, κι αν ναι χειρουργούν σε αυτά τα κιλά και αν ναι στο εγκρίνει και το ΙΚΑ ?

Πολλές ερωτήσεις αλλά μου βάζεται ιδέες, δεν φταίω εγώ.............

----------


## polinaki1983

Νομιζω μπαντ μου δεν θα μου πάει. Ασε που μια ζωή είμαι με πολύ μακρύ μαλλί, και θα μου κακοφανεί άμμα το κόψω πολύ το πίσω.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by alalumaki_
> Μαρία θα κάνεις sleeve γιατί κάτι έχασα, κι αν ναι χειρουργούν σε αυτά τα κιλά και αν ναι στο εγκρίνει και το ΙΚΑ ?
> 
> Πολλές ερωτήσεις αλλά μου βάζεται ιδέες, δεν φταίω εγώ.............


Πτύχωση θα κάνει το μαράκι μας, όχι σληβ

----------


## badgirl11

εμ αμα θες μακρυ τοτε εδεν εχεις πολλες επιλογες...
εγω που το θελω να μακρυνει για την εγγυμοσυνη τα εκανα φιλαριστα, δηλαδη δεν εχασαν πολυ μηκος απλα δεν ειναι ολα ισια σε μια ευθεια...
ανασανε το κεφαλι μου!
εχω κ ισιο μαλλι κ δεν μπορουσ ανα το βλεπω να πεφτει ετσι μονοκοπανια...
μια φιλη με σπαστο εκανε αυτο που σου ειπα (κοντο πισω, μακρυ μπρος) κ δειχνει σαν 30αρα...κ ειναι 40!

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by alalumaki_
> Μαρία θα κάνεις sleeve γιατί κάτι έχασα, κι αν ναι χειρουργούν σε αυτά τα κιλά και αν ναι στο εγκρίνει και το ΙΚΑ ?
> 
> Πολλές ερωτήσεις αλλά μου βάζεται ιδέες, δεν φταίω εγώ.............
> ...


ποτε με το καλο>?

----------


## polinaki1983

Φιλαριστό το έχω τώρα. Το είχα μέχρι την μέση μακρύ αλλά και πάλι φιλαριστό και πριν μερικούς μήνες το έκοψα γιατί μια ηλίθια κομμότρια μου το έκαψε. Το έκοψα μέχρι εκεί που είναι το λάστιχο πίσω του σουτιέν. Είναι φιλαριστό κομμένο, και από φυσικό μου είναι μπουκλοτό από κάτω. 

τώρα σκεφτομαι κάτι σε ΕΜΟ style αλλά θα θέλω να το ισιώνω κάθε φορά που θα το λούζω νομίζω. Φυσικά και να το αφίνω και να φουντώνει δεν με χαλάει.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


24 Μαρτίου!!!!!

----------


## badgirl11

toso syntoma/?!?!??! τι λετε βρε κοριτσια που ζω? που ζω?!??! Η ελπιδα μας, το Μαρακι χειρουργειται οεο! να που βγαινουν συντομα τα ονειρα!
Τοση θετικη ενεργεια αυτο τοκοριτσι, του αξιζει!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> toso syntoma/?!?!??! τι λετε βρε κοριτσια που ζω? που ζω?!??! Η ελπιδα μας, το Μαρακι χειρουργειται οεο! να που βγαινουν συντομα τα ονειρα!
> Τοση θετικη ενεργεια αυτο τοκοριτσι, του αξιζει!


Τόσο σύντομα? Της φάνηκε αιώνας μέχρι να την πάρουνε τηλέφωνο!!!!

----------


## badgirl11

α νομιζα προσφατα το αποφασισε ...κριμα που ταλαιπωρηθηκε γμτ

----------


## alalumaki

αχ.... μήπως και η δική μου μόνη λύση είναι η πτύχωση...... δεν θέλω να γεράσω στα 100 κιλά....

----------


## alalumaki

κάτι με πήρε από κάτω τώρα.....

----------


## alalumaki

Ναταλάκιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι που είσαι να με σηκώσεις ???????????

----------


## asteraki_ed

Αλαλουμάκιιιιιιιιιι!!!!!! Μη μασάς βρε! Όλα καλά θα πάνε! Κάνε μια συντονισμένη προσπάθεια και όλα θα πάνε κατ'ευχήν! :bouncy::bouncy:
Εδω είμαστε εμείς εξάλλου ναι???  :Wink: 
Φιλάκια πολλάαααααααααααααααααααα ααααααααααααααααααααααααα αααααααααααααα:starhit:
:starhit::bouncy::bouncy::kiss::kiss:

----------


## alalumaki

Ευχαριστώ αστεράκι, είμαι καλύτερα ήταν στιγμιαίο, άλλες φορές θα πήγαινα στο μηχάνημα στη δουλειά να πάρω κάτι γλυκό... τώρα ούτε καν το σκέφτηκα, αχ, μακάρι κάτι να έχει αλλάξει .............. εις το εσωτερικό του εγκεφάλου μου !!!!!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

όλα καλά λοιπόν!!! Όλα θέλουν χρόνο για να αλλάξουν! Θεωρείς απίθανο σιγά σιγά να αρχίζεις να "πειθαρχείς" ??? Εξάλλου όλοι μας έχουμε τέτοια στιγμιαία κολλήματα! Εγω π.χ θα είχα επισκεφθεί και το πιο κοντινό ζαχαροπλαστείο!!!!!!! Δε μασάμε όμως ε????
Αλαλουμάκι, όποτε βλέπω το όνομά σου, μου έρχεται αυτό το τραγούδι στο μυαλό.... :spin::shocked2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQlZap0wIpQ

Ξέρω, δεν πρωτοτύπησα αλλά πάρτο να το ακούσεις! :lol::lol:
Φιλάκιααααααααααααααααααα ααααα!!!!!!!!!! :wink2::wink2::bouncy:

----------


## maroulaki_ed

H anni yannikou εβγαλε καινουριο βιντεο!!!!!!!!

----------


## alalumaki

χα, χα, θα το ακούσω από το σπίτι, εδώ έχω firewall, ευχαριστώ πολύ, αύριο θα κλείσω μία εβδομάδα απόλυτης πειθαρχίας, έχω καιρό να το κάνω... ελπίζω να κρατήσει

----------


## maroulaki_ed

εχασε 36 κιλα σε 3 μηνες σληβ!!!!!!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Όλα ΑΨΟΓΑ!!!!!
Επειδή είμαι πολύ γαιδούρα θέλω έστω και τρελά καθυστερημένα να πω μπράβο στην Πωλίνα για την διαδρομή της μέχρι τώρα! Πωλινάκι, καλές κατηφόρες σου εύχομαι! να είσαι πάντα καλά, χαρούμενη και χαμογελαστή!!! :wink1:
Φιλια πολλά!!!!! :love::love::love:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by maroulaki_
> H anni yannikou εβγαλε καινουριο βιντεο!!!!!!!!


Μαρουλακι μπορείς να μου δώσεις το παθ σε παρακαλώ? Δεν την βρίσκω....

----------


## maroulaki_ed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-NlYtIRNFk

----------


## polinaki1983

alalumaki μου δεν θέλω ηττοπάθειες!!! Κάθε μερα που περνάει και δεν υποκίπτεις στους πιρασμούς είναι κέρδος για σένα. Και σε κάπια φάση θα έρθει και η απώλεια των κιλών.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by maroulaki_
> εχασε 36 κιλα σε 3 μηνες σληβ!!!!!!!!


Τιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι?????????? ???????? Καλά εγώ με καμία δύναμη δεν πρόκειτε να χάσω τόσα σε 3 μήνες!!

----------


## maroulaki_ed

ηταν εκατον σαραντα!!!! ισως παιζει το ρολο του κι αυτο!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by asteraki_
> Όλα ΑΨΟΓΑ!!!!!
> Επειδή είμαι πολύ γαιδούρα θέλω έστω και τρελά καθυστερημένα να πω μπράβο στην Πωλίνα για την διαδρομή της μέχρι τώρα! Πωλινάκι, καλές κατηφόρες σου εύχομαι! να είσαι πάντα καλά, χαρούμενη και χαμογελαστή!!! :wink1:
> Φιλια πολλά!!!!! :love::love::love:


Οχι και γαιδούρα βρε!!!! Είναι σαν τα δώρα των γενεθλίων που τα παίρνουμε καθυστερημένα και χερομαστε γιατί ακόμα ανοίγουμε δώρα!!!!

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ πολύ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by maroulaki_
> ηταν εκατον σαραντα!!!! ισως παιζει το ρολο του κι αυτο!!!!


Μάλλον παίζει ρόλο και αυτό

----------


## maroulaki_ed

το ειδες τωρα? στο εστειλα

----------


## polinaki1983

Το είδα ναι!!! Την πήρα και τηλέφωνο αλλά δεν μπορούσε να μηλίσει και είπε θα με πάρει πιο μετά να μηλίσουμε άνετα!!!!! Εχει μια υπέροχη γλυκιά φωνή!!!!

----------


## maroulaki_ed

υπεροχα!

----------


## Cherie

Polinaki να σου ευχηθώ κι εγώ καλά και μόνιμα αποτελέσματα!Τώρα είναι όλα πιο εύκολα και κάθε μέρα που θα περνάει ελπίζω να είναι για σένα όλο και πιο όμορφη!:kiss:

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Cherie για τις ευχές σου. Σου εύχομαι και εσύ να φτάσεις τον στόχο σου και να μπορέσεις να μείνεις εκεί για πάντα!!!!!

----------


## Cherie

Μακάρι κάποια στιγμή να τα καταφέρουμε όλοι μας :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Μίλησα με την Αννη!!!!!!! Καλέ τί γλυκιά κοπέλλα που είναι!!!!!!!!!!! Πανέμορφη ψυχή!!!!! Θα μας έρθει στο φόρουμ μας!!!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Aχ ωραια!
Πωλινακι βλεπω ξεκολλησε η ζυγαριαααα!!:spin:

----------


## polinaki1983

Μπα, κολλημένη είναι ακόμα Πηνελόπη μου, απλά έβαλα το βάρος ακριβώς όσα το δείχνει!!!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

E σιγα-σιγα Πωλινακι μου,υπομονη..
Δεν μας εχεις πει τι λεει ο αντρας σου για την ολη κατασταση!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Τί να λέει? Μια λέει ότι μου φάνηκε η απώλεια, μια μουρμουρά ότι δεν κάνω τίποτα, μια λέει κάτσε και μην κάνεις τίποτα, μια λέει ότι έφυγαν τα μάγουλα μου και δεν θα έχει να τσιμπάει, μια λέει ότι ομορφηνα πολύ!!!

Βασικά δεν ξέρει τί θέλει!!! χαχαχα

----------


## Alma libre_ed

> _Originally posted by maroulaki_
> εχασε 36 κιλα σε 3 μηνες σληβ!!!!!!!!


Μαρουλακι μου σας ζηλευω (καλοπροαιρετα ολες τις μανικομενες ) που το καλοκαιρι θα ειστε κορμαρες στην παραλια ...........
πω πω 36 κιλα σε 3 μηνες ! Και εγω σε 3 μηνες παρα κατι 7 κιλα ...........Ειναι άδικο.............σνιφ σνιφ σνιφ ....(εδω εχει κλαμα )

----------


## Alma libre_ed

polinaki1983 εσενα θέλει αλλα με τις συνθηκες αυτε κάνει υπομονή !:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:

----------


## annieyiannikou

Κορούδες καλησπέρα σας!!!
Πωλίνα μου διάβασα όλα τα post απο την αρχή και μου βγήκε η πίεση...
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ!!! Δέν θα αντεχα να περιμένω τόσον καιρό...

Τώρα όλα τέλειωσαν, να βλέπεις μόνο μπροστά και όλα θα πάνε καλά!
Έχεις και καλή ομάδα πίσω σου ΜΗΝ ΦΟΒΑΣΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!

Όσο για το φόρεμα και τα άλλα ρούχα, πάρε μια βαλίτσα και βάλε την κάτω από το κρεβατι σου και κάθε παντελόνι που θα σου πέφτει ρίχνε το μέσα και μην το ξαναφορέσεις, Προς το παρών για 2-2.5 μήνες θα είσαι οκ με τα ρουχα σου, μετά πάρε 1-2 κολάν και θα είσαι πάντα μέσα. 

Χάρηκα πολύ που μλήσαμε απόψε, σίγουρα θα τα λέμε πιο συχνά τώρα!!!
Την αγάπη μου!!!

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Μπα, κολλημένη είναι ακόμα Πηνελόπη μου, απλά έβαλα το βάρος ακριβώς όσα το δείχνει!!!!!


:yes: αχαχαχαχ εισαι απιστευτη πωλινακι μας!:spin:

----------


## annieyiannikou

Όσο για τον άντρα σου μήν ανησυχείς, δώστου λιγο χρόνο να το συνηθίσει...Είναι και για αυτόν μια μεγάλη αλλαγή.
Μήν του μιλάς πολύ και συνέχεια για την επέμβαση. ΠΑΕΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ!!! 
Απο τώρα και στο εξής, θα είσαι η σέξι και όμορφη Πωλίνα... 
Θα αλλάξουν πολλά πραγματα τους επόμενους μήνες, προς το καλύτερο, σου το υπόσχομαι!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!!!!!!!!!!

Αννυ μου καταρχάς να σε καλως ορίσω στην παρέα μας και να ευχυθω πως θα μείνεις για να μας δείνεις τις πολύτιμες εμπειρίες σου αλλά και να λύνεις τις απωρείες σου από τους πιο παλιούς!!!!! 

Εχω αρκετή υπομονή, γιαυτό και άντεξα την όλη καθυστέρηση!!!!!! Τώρα ξεκίνησε η κατυφόρα!!!!

Εδώ θα βρείς πολλά άτομα σαν εμάς που δεν κολλάν ούτε στο να μειραστούν εμπειρίες αλλά ούτε στο να βοηθήσουν αλλα άτομα. 

Εχουμε πολλά τόπικ όπως θα είδες, όμως έχουμε και 2 βασικά που ασχολούντε με τις επεμβάσεις. Το ένα είναι το SLEEVE (Επιμήκης Γαστρεκτομή) στο οποίο μπορείς να ρωτήσεις για οτιδήποτε σε απασχολεί σχετικά με την επέμβαση και να μειραστείς μαζί μας την δικιά σου εμπειρία για να διαβάζουν και οι άλλοι, καθώς και το πανεπιστημιακο νοσοκομειο ριου στο οποίο στην ουσία είναι παιδιά που έχουν χειρουργηθει στο συγκεκριμένο νοσοκομείο αλλά είναι πάντα πρόθυμα (και πάντα πανταχού παρών) να λύσουν οποιαδήποτε απορία έχεις.

Πίστεψέ με, εδώ θα γνωρίσεις άτομα και θα βρεις την "συμπαράσταση" που δεν βρηκες έξω!!!!!!

Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά!!!! Θα περιμένουμε όλοι με αγωνία τα νέα σου!!! Και εννοείτε πως εμείς θα τα λέμε και από τηλεφώνου συχνά πια!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Μπα, κολλημένη είναι ακόμα Πηνελόπη μου, απλά έβαλα το βάρος ακριβώς όσα το δείχνει!!!!!
> 
> 
> :yes: αχαχαχαχ εισαι απιστευτη πωλινακι μας!:spin:


Το ξέρω μπαντ μου!!!! Γιαυτό δεν μαγαπάτε? :P:P:P

----------


## angel79

Πωλινάκι μου, διαβάζω τα νέα σου καθημερινα αλλά δεν αντεχω να γραψω τίποτα... τώρα είμαι δουλεια και ξεκλέβω 2 λεπτακια γα να σου πω πόσο πολύ χαιρομαι που όλα πανε μαι χαρά και που πλέον βλεπεις τον κόσμο με άλλο ματι!!! Μπραβο κοριτσάκι μου, μπραβο!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Λοιπόν!!!!!!!! Καλημέρα και πάλι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Angel μου!!!!

Σήμερα πήγα για κούρεμα και γενικός αλλαγή!!! Εχω γίνει μια κούκλα (πιο κούκλα από πριν δηλαδή)!!!!!!!!!!1 :smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smile grin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin:: smilegrin:

Επίσεις η ζυγαριά ξεκόλλησε!!!! Μου έκανε την χάρη!!!! 

Δύο βδομάδες ακριβώς λοιπόν του χειρουργείου και είμαι 10.6kg μείον!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Σήμερα ξεκίνησα και το γάλα και τα αλεσμένα. Βασικά τώρα ζέστανα μισό φλυτζάνι γάλα χωρίς λακτόζη και το πίνω σιγά σιγά, και το απόγευμα θα φτιάξω λίγο πουρέ!!!!!!!

----------


## badgirl11

megeia!!!!!! πηρες υποθετακια? μπραβο κουκλα!!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> Σήμερα πήγα για κούρεμα και γενικός αλλαγή!!! Εχω γίνει μια κούκλα (πιο κούκλα από πριν δηλαδή)!!!!!!!!!!1 :smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smile grin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin:: smilegrin:


o λαός σου απαιτεί να δει φώτο  :Big Grin:  

είδες που ξεκόλησες βρε?μην αγχώνεσαι με το παραμικρό,ήδη τα 10 κιλά είναι πολλά για 2 εβδομάδες!

----------


## polinaki1983

Πώς σας φένομαι?



σημείωση: είμαι άβαφτη, κτλ κτλ, αλλά και πάλη κούκλα!!!!

σημείωση2: Πρώτη φορά μετά από πολλλλλλλαααααααααααα χρόνια έχω τόσο κοντό μαλλί!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> megeia!!!!!! πηρες υποθετακια? μπραβο κουκλα!!!


Αγόρασα αλλά δεν τα χρησιμοποίησα ακόμα!

----------


## aggeloydaki

nice!!! μεγάλη διαφορά από το προηγούμενο κούρεμα που είχες! επίσης φαίνεσαι και σαφέστατα "ξεφουσκωμένη" στο πρόσωπο!! εγώ λέω αν κάνω το χειρουργείο και αδυνατίσω να το κάνω πάλι αγορίστικο που το είχα πριν μερικά χρόνια και ο άντρας μου με απειλεί πως θα πάθει συγκοπή αν δει κάτι τέτοιο  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## polinaki1983

αχαχαχαχαχαχα αγορίστικο ε? εγώ ήθελα να τα κόψω καρέ αλλά η κομμωτρια ούτε για συζήτησε δεν το άκουγε!!!!!

Αφου σου λέω, πρώτη φορά μετά από χρόνια (ίσως και 20 χρόνια) έχω τόσο κοντό μαλλι!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ακούστε φάση.

Με παίρνει ο άντρας μου τηλέφωνο στις 11, την ώρα ακριβώς που έφυγα από την κομμώτρια

- Που είσαι μωρό μου? λέει
- Μόλις φεύγω από την κομμώτρια, λέω
- Χμμμμ, λέει, έβαψες και έκοψες τα μαλιά σου?
- Ναι και είμαι μια κούκλα!!! του λές εγώ
- Πάντα είσαι κούκλα αγάπη μου, μου λέει
- Ε τώρα είμαι ακόμα πιο κούκλα, του λέω και γέλασα
- Που θα πας τώρα? μου λέει
- Θα πάω φαρμακείο να πάρω τα φάρμακά μου, στο λιτλ να πάρω πανιά του μωρού και μετά σπίτι. Θες να έρθω από την δουλιά να με δεις? του λέω
- Οχι δεν χρειάζετε, λέει, να πας σπίτι. Τώρα αδυνάτισες, κουρευτηκες, ομόρφηνες πιο πολύ λες, δεν θέλω να σε βλέπουν όλοι και να σου κολλήσει κανένας! είσαι δικιά μου, λέει και γέλασε
- οκ αγάπη μου του λέω, δικιά σου είμαι, και κλείσαμε!!!

Αρχίσαμε τις ζήλιες!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## maroulaki_ed

με γεια το μαλι! και με γεια τις ζηλειες!!! χε χε!!!

----------


## angel79

κουκλα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! τέλεια είναι τα μαλλακια!!!!

----------


## alexandrita

Μια κουκλιτσα εισαι...και σαφεστατα εχουν πεσει τα μαγουλα σου απο παλιοτερες φωτο....
Να σε ρωτησω,ακομα δεν αισθανεσαι πεινα?

----------


## polinaki1983

Σας ευχαριστώ!!!! Μαρουλάκι είδες πια ήρθε στην παρέα μας?

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> Μια κουκλιτσα εισαι...και σαφεστατα εχουν πεσει τα μαγουλα σου απο παλιοτερες φωτο....
> Να σε ρωτησω,ακομα δεν αισθανεσαι πεινα?


Αχ κουκλίτσα μου σε ευχαριστώ!!! Αρχισα και εγώ διλά διλά να έχω "γωνίες" στο πρόσωπο!!! Οχι αλεχανδρα μου δεν πεινάω καθόλου!!! Μόνο δειψάω. Αλλά φαγητό δεν αναζυτάω!! Και αυτό είναι υπέροχο!!!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Πωλινάκι με γεια το κουρεμα !!!Χτες δεν προλαβα αλλα ειχα σκοπο να σου πω οτι ετσι ακριβως θα μου αρεσαν τα μαλλια σου !!!! Αρχισαν να φαινονται τα αποτελεσματα!!!:starhit::starhit::star hit::starhit::starhit::starhit::starhit::starhit:: starhit::starhit:
Εισαι πολυ τυχερη που ζηλευει ο άντρας σου και στο δειχνει!!!!!!:love::love::love::love:

----------


## maroulaki_ed

ποιααααααααααα?????

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Αλμα μου!!!!!

Μαρουλάκι μου δες το τελευταίο μύνημα της προηγούμενης σελίδας και το δεύτερο αυτής!!!!! Και πιο πολύ δες το όνομα :P:P:P:P

----------


## maroulaki_ed

annieyiannikou 


οχοχοχοχοοοο!!!! τωρα το ειδαααααααααα!!!! καλωσορισεεεεε!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Ναι!!!! Μιλήσαμε χθες το βράδυ και της είπα για την παραιούλα μας!!!!!

----------


## maroulaki_ed

θα χαρηκε φανταζομαι για να συμμετεχει!!! πολυ χαιρομαι για τις δυο Κυπριοτοπυλες μας!!!! μπραβο κοριτσια!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## onelifeonechance

καλα Πωλινακι,σουπερ η αλλαγη και το προσωπακι σου οντως αλλαξε!!κουκλιτσα!!
τελεια!!!

----------


## alalumaki

σούπερ το μαλλί, σούπερ και το χρώμα του μαλλιού, καμία σχέση με το προηγούμενο, άντε να ομορφαίνουμε εν΄όψη καλοκαιριού......

----------


## polinaki1983

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lessing_ed

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Τί να λέει? Μια λέει ότι μου φάνηκε η απώλεια, μια μουρμουρά ότι δεν κάνω τίποτα, μια λέει κάτσε και μην κάνεις τίποτα, μια λέει ότι έφυγαν τα μάγουλα μου και δεν θα έχει να τσιμπάει, μια λέει ότι ομορφηνα πολύ!!!
> 
> Βασικά δεν ξέρει τί θέλει!!! χαχαχα


ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑΧΑ ΧΑ

----------


## marou_laki

Βρε Πωλινα , σιδερενια κοπελαρα μου.Τωρα ειδα οτι χειρουργηθηκες!Καλη κατηφορα και να προσεχεις το καινουριο σου στομαχακι!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ marou_laki . Καλη κατηφόρα και σε σένα!

----------


## polinaki1983

Εφτιαξα ένα πεντανόστημο πουρέ με ζωμό κοτόπουλου (αντί για νερο) και γάλα χωρίς λακτόζη και βε παιδιά, την ώρα που το έφτιαξα (πριν 1μιση ώρα δηλαδή) έγλυψα απλά το κουτάκι και φούσκοσα, και τώρα έφαγα ακόμα μια κουταλίτσα του γλυκού (καταλαβένετε για τί "μερίδα" μιλάω) Κα νιώθω φουλ φουσκωμένη.......

----------


## anna65

Θα περάσει αυτή η φάση και θα αρχίσεις να κατεβάζεις πιο εύκολα μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες. Για την ώρα, απόλαυσε το φούσκωμα με τη μυρωδιά! Αν άρχισε από τώρα η ζήλεια, φαντάσου τι έχεις να περάσεις στο διψήφιο...

----------


## polinaki1983

αχαχαχαχ Με βλέπω να κυκλοφορώ με μπούρκα, ειδικά στην χώρα του που όλοι μένουν ξεροί στην παρουσία μιας όμορφης γυναίκας!!!!!

Αννα, νιώθω από το πρωί, αλλά τώρα είναι πιο έντονο, ένα πολύ δυνατό πόνο πισω απο το αριστερό στήθος, στο συμείο της καρδιάς,και μουδιάζει όλος μου ο όμος και πονάω ακόμα και όταν αναπνέω...... τί μπορεί να είναι?

----------


## anna65

Πωλινάκι, δεν ξέρω για αυτό τον πόνο, δεν είχα κάτι αντίστοιχο. Έχω ξανακούσει παρόμοιες περιγραφές από άτομα με δακτύλιο, που περιγράφανε πολύ (μα πολύ...) έντονο πόνο στον ώμο και λέγανε πως είναι από τη νάρκωση και το αέριο της αναισθησίας. Δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να βρεις το γιατρό σου (ή κάποιον από την ομάδα του) μέσα στο Σαββατοκύριακο, αλλά εκεί θα πρέπει να απευθύνεις το ερώτημα, ειδικά αν ο πόνος επιμείνει μέχρι Δευτέρα. Αν είναι αυτό που λέω, θα σου πουν να κάνεις υπομονή μέχρι να περάσει.

----------


## polinaki1983

Θενκς Αννα μου. Θα περιμένω μέχρι αύριο και αν δεν περάσει ο πόνος, ή έστω να λιγοστέψει, θα πάω στις πρώτες βοήθειες. Από εκεί μπορούν να εποικινωνήσουν με τον γιατρό μου αν χρειάζετε.

----------


## welldah

Το πιθανότερο είναι να έχει εγκλωβιστεί αέρας από την λαπαροσκόπηση . Είχα τον ίδιο ακριβώς πόνο μετά την επέμβαση δακτυλίου και ο γιατρός μου είπε ότι στις λαπαροσκοπικές επεμβάσεις είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο να πονάς σε αυτό το σημείο. Αν πάντως σε ενοχλεί πολύ κι επιμένει κάλεσε τον τον γιατρό σου και ρώτα τον! Εύχομαι να σε αφήσει σύντομα!  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ welldah μου. Ελπίζω να είναι αυτό και να περάσει γρήγορα....

----------


## mitsokolo

καλα βρε πωλινα φτου να μη σε ματιαξω πολυ τη γουσταρω την αυτοπεπιθηση σου! δωσε μου λιγη σε παρακαλω! χιχιχ
οσο για τα πονακια μην ανησηχεις πολυ πιθανον να ειναι αυτο που λεει η welldah! 
αλλα καλο θα ηταν οτι νιωθεις τωρα στις αρχες να το κουβεντιαζεις με το γιατρο σου! :eureka:

----------


## welldah

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Σε ευχαριστώ welldah μου. Ελπίζω να είναι αυτό και να περάσει γρήγορα....


This too shall pass!!! Έρχονται πολύ καλύτερες μέρες!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by mitsokolo_
> καλα βρε πωλινα φτου να μη σε ματιαξω πολυ τη γουσταρω την αυτοπεπιθηση σου! δωσε μου λιγη σε παρακαλω! χιχιχ
> οσο για τα πονακια μην ανησηχεις πολυ πιθανον να ειναι αυτο που λεει η welldah! 
> αλλα καλο θα ηταν οτι νιωθεις τωρα στις αρχες να το κουβεντιαζεις με το γιατρο σου! :eureka:


Γιατί τί έκανα που δείχνει αυτοπεποίθηση? Πάντος κόπιασε να σε κεράσω ένα καφεδάκι και να σου δώσω λίγη αν θες :P:P:P

----------


## mitsokolo

να κοπιασω! μια κουβεντα ειναι αν και πολυ θα το ηθελααααα! ολα αυτα τα καλα που λες για τον εαυτο σου εννοω βρε πωλινα πως εισαι κουκλα κλπ κλπ κλπ. το χαιρομε γιατι δειχνει αυτοπεποιθηση  :Wink:

----------


## polinaki1983

Μα αλήθιες λέω μιτσοκόλο μου :P:P:P:P:P:P:P Αυτοδιαφημίζομαι χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## lessing_ed

Πεταει η ομαδα!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Κορίτσια καλημέρα..... ο πόνος χειροτέρεψε..... Δεν κοιμήθηκα καθόλου, πονάω ακόμα κιόταν εισπνέω...... Τώρα καλύπτει να πιο μεγάλο μέρος του θώρακα και της πλάτης και δεν μπορώ τίποτα να κάνω χωρίς να τσιρίζω από τους πόνους......

----------


## anna65

Τηλέφωνο επειγόντως στο νοσοκομείο. Μακάρι να είναι απλά ο πόνος που περιγράφουμε, από τα αέρια της νάρκωσης. Όπως και να είναι, πάρε τηλέφωνο και ίσως πας από κει να σε δούνε. Περαστικά σου Πωλινάκι, σε ματιάξανε έτσι κούκλα και βιονική που σε είδανε!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχ Αννα μου..... Με την πρώτη ευκαιρια που θα μπορέσω να φορτώσω τον μικρό σε κάποιον θα πάω στο νοσοκομείο. Απο τηλέφωνα δεν θα βγάλω άκρη...... Σήμερα είναι δουλια ο άντρας μου, η μαμά μου πάει μια έξτρα δουλια, άστα να πανε......

----------


## anna65

Έχεις και μια αδελφή, και έναν γαμπρό άνεργο. Μπορεί να σου προσθέτουνε έξτρα οικογενειακά προβλήματα, αλλά χρησιμοποίησέ τους στις δύσκολες φάσεις, κανείς δεν είναι τόσο αυτάρκης! Πήγαινε στο νοσοκομείο και πες μας τι σου είπανε. Μακάρι να είναι κάτι περαστικό και όχι σοβαρό. 
Μετά τις επεμβάσεις δυστυχώς χρειαζόμαστε τα τηλέφωνα των γιατρών στο κινητό μας για πράγματα που ούτε μας είχανε περάσει από το νου μας. Μια μπουκιά που είχα καταπιεί αμάσητη κατέληξε σε φριχτούς πόνους και δεν μπορούσα να ανασάνω! Καλύτερα να επικοινωνείς με την ομάδα που σε χειρούργησε, παρά να μπαίνεις σε άσχετο νοσοκομείο που δεν ξέρει τι θα πει βαριατρική επέμβαση. Φαντάζομαι ότι εσύ θα πας στο ίδιο νοσοκομείο, και θα αναζητήσεις την ομάδα που σε χειρούργησε. Καλα αποτελέσματα και περαστικά!

----------


## polinaki1983

Τώρα σωθήκαμε Αννα μου. Ο κύριος ώς συνηθως έφυγε από πρωί να πάει δήθεν στο παζάρι και θα γυρίσει αργά το βράδυ, και η αδελφή μου έχει τον γιο της. Εδωσα τον μικρό μου στον αδελφό μου να πέξουμε μέχρι να ρθει η οικιακή βοηθός να της δώσω οδηγίες και μετά μάλλον θα με πάει ο μπαμπάς μου επειδή δεν έχει καθόλου δύναμη το αριστερό μου χέρι (και είναι και το καλό μου) και δεν θα μπορώ να αλλάζω ταχύτητες στο αυτοκίνητο.

Εννοείτε πως στο νοσοκομείο που χειρουργήθηκα θα πάω. Και πάντα όταν πρόκειτε για χειρουργημένουν με πρόβλημα, αν δεν υπάρχει κάπιος της ομάδας μέσα, εποικοινωνούν οι ίδιοι. Δεν το αφήνουν έτσι αν θεωρούν πως είναι κάτι σοβαρό και δεν ξέρουν οι ίδιοι τί είναι. 

Μόλις επιστρέψω θα σας πω τί μου είπανε......

----------


## karamela_ed

καλημέρα
τι να εγινε αραγε?
αντε ρε πωλινάκι μπες να μας πεις

----------


## welldah

Πωλινάκι μου όλα θα πάνε καλά! Ελπίζω να είναι αυτό που σου είπαμε εξαρχής και να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση σύντομα! Φιλάκια πολλά και περαστικά! :bisou:

----------


## maroulaki_ed

Πολινακι αυτος ο εντονος πονος μου θυμιζει πετρα στην χολη. ελπιζω να μην ειναι. ομως για να μην ταλαιπωρηθεις αιωνες οπως η αδελφη μου μεχρι να καταλαβουν τι ειναι ψαξ το και αυτο! σου ευχομαι γρηγορα περαστικα!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Πωλινάκι τι εχει γινει , πηγες νοσοκομειο ?

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

πωλινα, ευχομαι να μην ειναι κατι σοβαρο... ενημερωσε μας! ανησυχουμε!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια..... Ηρθα πριν λίγο σπίτι από το νοσοκομείο. Κάναμε καρδιογράφημα και ήταν όλα οκ. Κάναμε ακτυνογραφία θώρακα και κάτι είχε ο αριστερός πνεύμονας, και ο γιατρός φοβήθηκε για επιπλοκή χειρουργείου και έτσι κάναμε παρα παρα πολλές αναλύσεις. Ευτυχώς όλες καλές και καταλύξαμε πως ευτυχώς ο πνεύμονας δεν έχει υδιμα, δείχνει ναι μεν λίγο ψιλό ένα αποτέλεσμα, αλλά είναι στα όρια που επιτρέπει το χειρουργείο. Δεν είναι στα ύψη που θα έδειχναν ύδιμα. 

Επειδή δεν μπορώ να πάρω φάρμακα, μου εβαλαν μια ένεση και μου είπαν πως θα πάει μερικές μερες μέχρι να περάσει.

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

περαστικα σου! ευχομαι ηδη να νιωθεις καλυτερα!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σας ευχαριστω πολύ για το ενδιαφέρων σας. Ευτυχώς που δεν είναι κάτι σοβαρό.... Πάω να ξαπλώσω λίγο γιατί νιώθω υπερβολικά κουρασμένη. φιλακια πολλά

----------


## angel79

περαστικά κοριτσακι μου! όλα θα πανε καλα, λίγη υπομινή ακόμα τωρα που εφαγες τον γαϊδαρο.... μην κολλήσεις στην ουρά! καλή ξεκουραση:spin:

----------


## doreta

αχ πωλινακι μου περαστικα σου! ευτυχως που δεν ηταν τιποτε σοβαρο, πραγματι!
καλη συνεχεια και να σε προσεχεις, φιλια

υ.γ. μπαινω καθε μερα να βλεπω πως τα πηγανεις  :Smile:  μην κοιτας που δε σου γραφω, τα νεα σου τα διαβαζω ανελλιπως!

----------


## alalumaki

περαστικά σου Πωλινάκι.... να προσέχεις κοριτσάκι

----------


## anna65

Από αυτά που σου είπανε, καταλαβαίνω πως ψάχνανε μήπως έχει μαζευτεί υγρό στους πνεύμονες και χρειαστείς παρακέντηση για να το βγάλουν (επώδυνη επιπλοκή, αλλά όχι ασυνήθης). Ευτυχώς που δεν το επιβεβαίωσαν, ή έστω κρίνανε πως δεν θα χρειαστείς παρακέντηση. Περαστικά και ηρεμία!

----------


## Maria Hope

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> toso syntoma/?!?!??! τι λετε βρε κοριτσια που ζω? που ζω?!??! Η ελπιδα μας, το Μαρακι χειρουργειται οεο! να που βγαινουν συντομα τα ονειρα!
> Τοση θετικη ενεργεια αυτο τοκοριτσι, του αξιζει!


badgirl μου....σε ευχαριστωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω ωω πολυυυυυυυυυυ:spin::wink1::thumbup::t umble::yes:
εισαι ειλικρινα πολυ πολυ πολυ πολυ πολυ SWEET GIRL.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ολη η ιστορια ξεκινησε απο τον Ιουνιο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ειλικρινα σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!!!δεν μπορουσα να μπω νωριτερα λογω υποχρεωσεων :thumbdown: αλλαααα τωρααααα ειμαι εδω να σας πω ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :smilegrin::yes: :Wink: :wink1::tumble::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup ::thumbup:

----------


## Maria Hope

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ΠΩΛΙΝΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ......... :Wink: :spin::starhit::smilegrin:

----------


## Maria Hope

ΠΩΛΙΝΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΩΡΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ......ΠΟΝΑΣ ΚΟΥΚΛΙΤΣΑ ΜΟΥ???ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΟΥΛΙΑ......ΞΕΚΟ ΡΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ!!!!!!!ΣΟΥ ΣΤΕΛΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΩ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΠΑΛΥΝΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΠΟΝΟ.....:kiss:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα.....

Ντορετούλα μου που είσαι χαμένη?

Δεν είμαι καλά σήμερα...... ο πόνος ξεκίνησε να επανέρχετε σταδιακά μέσα στο βράδυ........ Τώρα νιώθω πολύ σφυγμένο το στήθος μου απο μέσα, και πονάω.... Δεν μπορώ να κοινηθώ, δεν μπορώ να ξαπλώσω, δεν μπορώ να κάτσω.... ότι και να κάνω πονάω πολύ.....

----------


## forty

Περαστικα polinaki,να προσεχεις

----------


## anna65

Πωλινάκι, φύγε αμέσως για το νοσοκομείο! Ελπίζω σήμερα να είναι πιο εύκολο να αναλάβει κάποιος τον μικρό, εσύ πρέπει να πας οπωσδήποτε να σε δούνε, και αν χρειαστεί να κάνουνε κάτι! Αν χθες έδειξαν οι εξετάσεις ότι δεν είναι μεγάλο το οίδημα, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να μεγάλωσε κι άλλο. Καλύτερα να είσαι στο χώρο του νοσοκομείου, ακόμη κι αν δεν είναι κάτι το ανησυχητικό, παρά να κάθεσαι σπίτι σου και να υποφέρεις.

----------


## welldah

Πωλινάκ συμφωνώ 100% με την ʼννα. Πήγαινε στο νοσοκομείο για να είσαι σίγουρη. Περαστικά!

----------


## karamela_ed

Πωλινάκι καλημέρα, εχει δικιο η αννα μην κανεις βλακειες και το παιζεις δυνατη με τετοια θεματα ΑΝΤΕ

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Polinaki καλημερα πως εισαι σήμερα?

----------


## maroulaki_ed

καλιεεεεεεεε καλιεεεεεεεεε ελατε κι αποδωωωωωωωωωωω

τι σε ειπανε οι γιατροι?

----------


## angel79

εχουμε κανενα νέο από το πωλινάκι??? ας μας πειτε αυτοι που εχετε προσωπική επαφη.... την εχω στο μυαλοι μου από το πρωι!

----------


## maroulaki_ed

αφου ειναι ον λαην η τρελεγκω!!!! να μας πει αυτηηηηηηηηηη!!!!! αντε Πολινακι!!! :Smile:

----------


## doreta

αχου πωλινακι μου, τωρα ανησυχω πραγματικα. γιατι δεν εχεις ξαναγραψει απο το πρωι?????
φφφφφφφφφφ τι να πω, ελπιζω να πηγες στο νοσοκομειο να εισαι σε ασφαλη χερια, δεν πιστευω να ναι κανας πνευμοθωρακας

----------


## anna65

Κάτι τέτοιο μου μοιάζει, και πραγματικά ελπίζω να μπήκε στο νοσοκομείο και να το αντιμετωπίσουν. Είναι λίγο επώδυνο, αλλά αντιμετωπίσιμο. Το ότι δείχνει ον-λαιν, μπορεί να έχει μείνει από το πρωί που μπήκε για να πει πως πονάει. Έχει καμία το τηλέφωνό της να επικοινωνήσει μαζί της;

----------


## maroulaki_ed

ok ισως ειναι απο το πρωι. τι ειναι πνευμονοθωρακας ακριβως ;  πως αντιμετωπιζεται;

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Είναι παρακινδυνευμένο να κάνουμε διαγνώσεις,καλά δε λέω;

Εντούτοις για να έχεις μια εικόνα: http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A0%...AC%CF%83%CE%B7

----------


## anna65

Δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε διάγνωση, και ούτε είναι αυτός ο σκοπός μας. Όμως πρέπει να διαχωρίζουμε τις περιπτώσεις που κάποιος μετεγχειρητικός ασθενής χρειάζεται απλώς λίγη ξεκούραση, και τις άλλες που μπορεί να κρύβουν επικίνδυνες καταστάσεις. Καλύτερα κάποιος να είναι "φοβιτσιάρης" και να ενοχλεί το γιατρό λίγο παραπάνω από όσο χρειάζεται, παρά να έχει κάτι σοβαρό που έπρεπε να αντιμετωπιστεί άμεσα και να περιμένει σπίτι να περάσει. Ακόμη κι αν είναι υγρό ή αέρας στους πνεύμονες, μόνο στο νοσοκομείο μπορούν να κρίνουν αν χρήζει παρακέντησης ή αν θα φύγει από μόνο του.

----------


## polinaki1983

Εδώ είμαι και εγώ!!!Σόα και αβλαβές!!!! 

Λοιπόν. Πήγα στο νοσοκομείο. Πριν λίγο ήρθαμε σπίτι. Μου έκαναν ξανά ακτυνογραφία θώρακα, μου είπαν καλύτερη από την χθεσινή. (την βρήκαν στον υπολογιστή). Επίσεις κάναμε ξανά την ανάλυση D-dimeri inodous που δείχνει αν υπάρχει επιπλοκή/ίδυμα στον πνεύμονα. Χτες ήταν 1300 και σήμερα ήταν 900 που σημαίνει μειώθηκε αρκετά. Το όριο είναι 550. Και μου είπαν πως το ίδυμα είναι 2500 και πάνω. Μίλησαν με τον γιατρό μου, του είπαν πως χθες έβαλα ένεση, και είπε να μην βάλω άλλη γιατί επιρεάζει το συκώτη. Το ρώτησαν αν δικαιούμαι να πιω οτιδήποτε παυσίπονα. Και είπε μόνο calpol και nurofen παιδικά 15ml ανά 8 ώρες. 

Ετσι ξεκίνησα τα παιδικά συροπάκια. Πήρα ήδη nurofen, οκ ο πόνος δεν πέρασε αλλά ηρέμισε. Κάτι είναι και αυτό. 

Είπαν θα πάρει περίπου καμιά βδομάδα.

Τώρα ετοιμάζομαι να πάω για μπάνιο και μετά να φτιάξω λίγο γάλα να πιω. Απο προχτες που μπορώ να πιω γάλα, δεν πίνω πια τσάι και μαρέσει πολύ!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την στήριξη καθώς και την αγωνια σας για μένα. Ευχαριστώ και την Γιάννα που με πήρε τηλέφωνο να μάθει τί κάνω!!!!! Φιλάκια κούκλα μου

----------


## anna65

Θα υποφέρεις για μια βδομάδα ακόμη! Πάντως, πρέπει να κατάλαβες πια ότι δεν είσαι η βιονική γυναίκα, και πως χρειάζεσαι και συ κάποιες φορές προσοχή και υποστήριξη! Ευτυχώς που το οίδημα μικραίνει, μάλλον σημαίνει πως ο αέρας που εγκλωβίστηκε μέσα και σου προκαλεί πόνους βρίσκει διεξόδους να φύγει και έτσι δεν θα χρειαστείς παρακέντηση - που είναι πολύ επώδυνη, όπως λένε όσοι τη χρειάστηκαν. Παυσίπονα γενικά θα πρέπει να πάρεις οδηγίες τι θα επιτρέπεται πια - για παράδειγμα, σε μένα επιτρέπεται μόνο postan αναβράζον.
Πιες τα παιδικά σιροπάκια σου και το γαλατάκι σου και ξεκουράσου. Μακάρι η επόμενη βδομάδα να μπει χωρίς άλλους πόνους και ζαλάδες!

----------


## doreta

αντε βρε πωλινακι, ευτυχως !
ανησυχησα δε στο κρυβω...

ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕΙΣ, φιλακια :Smile:

----------


## n.t.l.

polinaki μου μόλις διάβασα το τόπικ σου... με τη θέληση και την υπομονή όλα τα καταφέρνουμε... και είσαι το παράδειγμα..

καλή ανάρρωση και όοοοολα θα πάνε καλά!!!!!!!:thumbup:
keep going!!!!!!!!!:starhit::starhit::starhit::starhit:

----------


## polinaki1983

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ κορίτσια. 

αννα μου είδη έχω κάνει μια λίστα με ερωτήσεις που θα κάνω στον γιατρό όταν πάω στον μήνα. Την τελευταία φορά που είχα πάει για τα ράμματα μου είχε πει πως δεν μπορώ να πιω τίποτα σε παυσίπονο. αλλά μάλλον τώρα επειδή είναι άμεση ανάγκη, είπε για τα πεδικά σιροπάκια. Κάτι είναι κιαυτά.

Λοιπόν να σας κάνω και λίγο να γελάσετε.

Την Παρασκευή που με είδε ο άντρας μου κουρεμένη μου λέει γιατί τα έκοψες έτσι? και ξίνησε λίγο αλλά είπε πως είναι καλά. Μετά τον άκουσα που είπε της μαμάς μου πως είναι πολύ ωραία αλλά δεν είναι αυτό που περίμενε να δει. Και σήμερα στο νοσοκομείο που ήμασταν έγινε η εξείς συζήτηση.

Με κοιτούσε σύνεχώς και του λέω:
- Γιατί με κοιτάς έτσι μωρό μου?
- είσαι πολύ όμορφη, μου λέει. 
- Ευχαριστώ το ξέρω, του λέω, αλλά τώρα πως σου ήρθε αυτό?
- Μαρέσουν πολύ τα μαλιά σου, λέει\
- Προχτες είπες ότι δεν σαρέσαν, του λέω
- Μαρέσαν μου λέει, αλλά δεν ήξερα τί να πω. μου ήρθε απότομο, δεν περίμενα αυτό
- Τι εννοείς? του λέω
- Να μου λέει. Ησουνα σε ένα σκαλί. Εκανες την ενχείριση, έχασες κιόλας πολλά κιλά, πήγες πάνω καπια σκαλιά, έβαψες τα μαλιά σου, πήγες ακόμα ένα σκαλί πάνω, και μετά ξαφνηκά με το κούρεμα ανέβηκες 15 σκαλιά και δέν ήξερα πως να σε φτάσω!!!!! Πάντα έτσι να τα κάνεις μου λέει, σου πανε πολύ.
- θυμάσε που δεν ήθελες να τα κόψω? 
- Ναι, λέει, αλλά δεν ήξερα πόσο όμορφη θα ήσουνα έτσι!!!!!

Και με αγκάλιασε!!!!

----------


## maroulaki_ed

Την Παρασκευή που με είδε ο άντρας μου κουρεμένη μου λέει γιατί τα έκοψες έτσι? και ξίνησε λίγο αλλά είπε πως είναι καλά. Μετά τον άκουσα που είπε της μαμάς μου πως είναι πολύ ωραία αλλά δεν είναι αυτό που περίμενε να δει. Και σήμερα στο νοσοκομείο που ήμασταν έγινε η εξείς συζήτηση.

Με κοιτούσε σύνεχώς και του λέω:
- Γιατί με κοιτάς έτσι μωρό μου?
- είσαι πολύ όμορφη, μου λέει.
- Ευχαριστώ το ξέρω, του λέω, αλλά τώρα πως σου ήρθε αυτό?
- Μαρέσουν πολύ τα μαλιά σου, λέει\
- Προχτες είπες ότι δεν σαρέσαν, του λέω
- Μαρέσαν μου λέει, αλλά δεν ήξερα τί να πω. μου ήρθε απότομο, δεν περίμενα αυτό
- Τι εννοείς? του λέω
- Να μου λέει. Ησουνα σε ένα σκαλί. Εκανες την ενχείριση, έχασες κιόλας πολλά κιλά, πήγες πάνω καπια σκαλιά, έβαψες τα μαλιά σου, πήγες ακόμα ένα σκαλί πάνω, και μετά ξαφνηκά με το κούρεμα ανέβηκες 15 σκαλιά και δέν ήξερα πως να σε φτάσω!!!!! Πάντα έτσι να τα κάνεις μου λέει, σου πανε πολύ.
- θυμάσε που δεν ήθελες να τα κόψω?
- Ναι, λέει, αλλά δεν ήξερα πόσο όμορφη θα ήσουνα έτσι!!!!!


αχ ειναι τοσο πολυ συγκινητικο  :Smile:

----------


## maroulaki_ed

τι ομορφοοοοοοοοοοοοο!!!! αχ Πολινακι μου απο ολα ολα εγω αυτο θα το χαιρομουνα τοοοοοοοοσο πολυ! οι σχεσεις μας ειναι το παν!!!! σου ευχομαι αλλα τοσα γλυκα λογια να ακους και να μη χορταινεις....

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Πωλινάκι χαιρομαι που δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο και μπορεις ταυτοχρονα να παρεις εστω και σιροπι ...........Παντως καλο θα ηταν να βάλεις ενα σκορδο επανω σου ! :starhit::starhit::starhit::starhit::starhit::star hit: Γιατι κατι τα 11 κιλα κατι το μαλλι τα προσεξε πολυς κοσμος !!
Δεν στεκεσαι και σε μια μερια !

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!!!!!!! Αχ μαρουλάκι μου μακάρι να συνεχίσω να ακούω τέτια λόγια για το υπόλοιπο της ζωής μου!!!

Αλμα μου, λες να με ματιάσανε? Πάντος έχω προσέξει πως έχει πέσει πολλή ζήλια γενικός, και ακόμα είμαι στην αρχή!!!!!! 

Πως να σταθώ σε μια μεριά καλή μου? Αφου και να θελω να κρυφτώ, δεν μπορώ!!!! Δεν παιρνάω απαρατήριτη με τίποτα....

----------


## polinaki1983

Εστειλα τον μεγάλο στην δουλιά, έστειλα τον μικρό σχολείο και τώρα..... Ώρα για βουτιά στο κρεβάτι κάτω από τα σκεπάσματά μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Φιλούθκια!

----------


## anna65

Καλημέρα! Είσαι ακόμη στην αρχή, έχεις να ακούσεις πολλά ακόμη, και από αυτά τα τρυφερά που σου είπε ο άντρας σου, αλλά και κακιούλες από άτομα που δεν περιμένεις. Το σημαντικό είναι να είσαι καλά με τον εαυτό σου, να ξεπεράσεις τα προβλήματα υγείας, και όσο για την εμφάνιση, θα βελτιωθεί σχεδόν από μόνη της!
Χουχουλιάσου κάτω από τα σκεπάσματα και απόλαυσε τις μέρες της ξεκούρασης! Σύντομα θα είναι παρελθόν και θα τρέχεις με ταχύτητες που δεν είχες καν φανταστεί!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα και πάλι!!!!!!

Τί μου κάνετε? Εγώ ετοίμασα λίστα για ψώνια, και περιμένω να γίνει 1 η ώρα για να πάω, για να επιστρέψω όταν θα είναι η μαμά μου σπίτι να ξεφορτώσει. Στο σουπερ μαρκετ έχει κάτι παιδιά που στα βγαζουν απτο καρότσι, στα βάζουν στις σακούλες και μετά στο αυτοκίνητο!!!!

Εχω στείλει και το βιογραφικό μου σε 2 εταιρείες, ελπιζω να με καλέσουνε για συνέντευξη πρωτού επιστρέψω στην δουλιά μου. Νιώθω μεγάλη ανάγκη να αλλάξω επαγκελματικό περιβάλλον. Τώρα θα δίξει.

Αυριο είναι και τα γενέθλια του καλού μου!!!!! Πρέπει να πάω για δώρο!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και να βρεις αυτό που πραγματικά θα σε κάνει χαρούμενη!!! Καλή επιτυχία λοιπόν!!! :yes: :yes: :grin:
Να τον χαίρεσαι Πωλινάκι! Καλά ψώνια!!!!! 
Τί λες να πάρεις??  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ αστερακι μου!

Ρολόι. Θέλει casio. Εχει καιρό που χάλασε το δικό του και με έχει τρελλένει με τα casio. να βρω τον αντιπρόσωπο, και να πάμε να δει κτλ κτλ. Και πάντα του έλεγα δεν ξέρω πιος είναι ο αντιπροσωπος:P:P:P

Ετσι θα πάω στον αντιπροσωπο σήμερα για να δω, αφού ξερω πιος είναι!!!!!

χαχαχαχα

----------


## anna65

Μακάρι να έρθει και η επαγγελματική αλλαγή που θέλεις, για να χαρείς ακόμη περισσότερο τις αλλαγές πάνω σου! Να δω τα μούτρα της αφεντικίνας σου τότε... 
Με προσοχή στα ψώνια, μην ζοριστείς και σηκώσεις καμιά σακούλα - καλό που σου βάζουνε τις σακούλες μέχρι και στο αυτοκίνητο, θέλω κι εγώ αυτό το supermarket! 
Του αντρούλη σου να του πάρεις καλό δώρο, ειδικά για τα όμορφα λόγια που σου είπε! Να τον χαίρεσαι και να σε χαίρεται!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Έτσι έτσι!!!! Καλό το ότι έχει αποφασίσει τί ακριβώς θέλει!!! Ούτε ψάξιμο, ούτε κόπος!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Καλά ψώνια λοιπόν και ενημέρωσε για το τί παίζει στην αγορά!!!! Έχω να πάω για ψώνια απο την εποχή των δεινοσαύρων!!!!!! :crazy: :crazy:
Φιλάκιααααααααααααααααααα αααααααααααααααααααα :grin: :grin::tumble:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by anna65_
> Μακάρι να έρθει και η επαγγελματική αλλαγή που θέλεις, για να χαρείς ακόμη περισσότερο τις αλλαγές πάνω σου! Να δω τα μούτρα της αφεντικίνας σου τότε... 
> Με προσοχή στα ψώνια, μην ζοριστείς και σηκώσεις καμιά σακούλα - καλό που σου βάζουνε τις σακούλες μέχρι και στο αυτοκίνητο, θέλω κι εγώ αυτό το supermarket! 
> Του αντρούλη σου να του πάρεις καλό δώρο, ειδικά για τα όμορφα λόγια που σου είπε! Να τον χαίρεσαι και να σε χαίρεται!


Και να σκεφτείς πως αυτό το σούπερ μάρκετ είναι και το πιο φτηνό που έχουμε!!!!!!! Τα άλλα τα αριστοκρατικά δεν έχουν τέτια εξηπηρέτηση!!!!!!

Αχχ και εγώ θέλω να δω τα μούτρα της όταν υποβάλω παραίτηση!!!!! Εν το μεταξύ, αν και όταν έρθει εκείνη η ευλογημένη στιγμή, σκέφτομαι να μην δώσω σαυτής την παραίτησή μου, αλλά στον αδελφό της, που εκείνος είναι που με προσέλαβε στην δουλιά, και επειδή σίγουρα θα ρωτήσει γιατί, θα του πω ξεκάθαρα πως είναι για την συμπεριφορά της αδελφής του!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Εκείνος με λατρεύει, και ποτέ δεν με εκμεταλλέυτηκε όσο δούλευα μαζί του. Ακόμα κιαν χρειαζόταν να μου ζητήσει να μείνω μερικές ώρες πιο πολύ μου έλεγε μείνε σήμερα και αύριο και πάρε άδεια την τάδε μέρα χωρίς να γραφτεί σαν άδεια. Αυτή ποτέ δεν έχει κάνει κάτι τέτιο. Ούτε ποτέ μου ζήτησε να πάω δουλιά ενώ ήμουνα με άδεια ασθενείας. Η να μου πει ένα πιο νωρίς αφού είσαι καλά. 

Τέλος πάντον, θα ερθει και αυτή η ώρα!!!! 

Πάω να φτιάξω το μαλλί και να φύγω!

----------


## n.t.l.

Ποια μπορεί να είναι η μεγαλύτερη ικανοποίηση όταν βλέπεις στα μάτια του ανθρώπου που αγαπάς ότι σε αγαπάει και ότι σε νοιάζεται??

Polinaki με τέτοια άντρα δίπλα σου μη φοβάσαι τίποτα!!!
συγκινήθηκα όταν το διάβασα...ίσως φταίει και περίοδος μου λιγάκι..χιχιχιχιχιιχι

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::tumble:

----------


## angel79

Καλημέρες!!! χαίρομαι που είσαι καλυτερα και με ανεβασμένο ηθικό!!! αντε να κάνεις τα ψώνια σου να αλλάξεις και παραστασεις!!! αντε και με ένα τέλειο δωράκι για τον αντρούλη σου που μας συγκίνησε πρωινιάτικα!!! 
φιλια πολλά

----------


## mitsokolo

Πωλινακι μου ελπιζω να νιωθεις καλητερα!!!!! σορρυ που πολλες φορες δεν απανταω ψιλοτρεχω και γω μια με τη δουλεια μια με κατι πονακια και συχνοουρια τελευταια και δεν προλαβαινω ολα τα ποστ, μου εισαστε και πολλες τσουπρες!
φιλακια!

----------


## lessing_ed

ΧΑ ΧΑ Προβλεπω ΜΕΓΑΑΑΑΑΛΕΣ αλλαγες!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Επεστρεψα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Του πήρα 2 ρολόγια τελικά!!!! 1 για καθημερινό (φτηνό) και 1 για καλό (πιο ακριβό) χεχεχεχεχε

Εκανα και τα ψώνια μου! Θα του κάνω έκπληξη ένα μικρό παρτάκι αύριο βράδυ με καλεσμένους τους δικούς μου και την θεία με τον Θείο και την ξαδέλφη που μένουν από κάτω και αυτοί. 

Παρίγγηλα μια τούρτα κρέμα και φρούτα για διαβητικούς (για να μπορέσω να φάω και εγώ μια κουταλίτσα), πήρα 2 μεγάλα κοτόπουλα να τα βάλω στον φούρνο να ψηθούν, και μια σακούλα πατάτες να κάνει η μαμά λίγες τηγανιτές και θα κάνω λίγο πουρέ για μένα. Αυτά!!!!! Συμασία έχει η σκέψη, σωστά? 

Επίσεις επίσημα σήμερα 113.3 κιλά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ακόμα 2 κιλάκια να φίγουνε και Φεύγω από την νοσογόνο παχυσαρκία και μπαίνω στην σοβαρή παχυσαρκία!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Γιουπιιιιιιιιιιιιιι!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχ ξέρετε τί έχω πεθυμίσει να φάω? μια φρουτοσαλάτα...................

----------


## alalumaki

Αχ, τσαχπίνικο Πωλινάκι, θα τον τρελάνεις τον άντρα σου.... θα χάσει τα μυαλά του και θα παραληρεί !!!!!!!!

Μια τα κιλά, μια το μαλί μια η έκπληξη !!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Δεν πειράζει αλαλουμάκι μου. Αστον να τρύξουν λίγο και τα κοκκαλάκια του, μην νομίζει πως με έχει δεμένει :P

----------


## alalumaki

Που να σε δέσει τώρα, εσύ δεν πιάνεσαι έχεις ΦΥΓΕΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ ΙΙ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αν το καταλάβει Αλαλουμάκι μου θα τρέξει να με φτάσει!!! Αν όχι, τότε ξέρουμε πιος χάνει, σωστά? χαχα

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

αχ! αυτα ειναι... και ειναι μονο η αρχη, δεν εχει δει τιποτα ακομα! τον βλεπω τον συζυγο μεχρι το καλοκαιρι να εχει μεταμορφωθει σε ποιητη και να προσπαθει να σε ξελογιασει περισσοτερο κι απο οταν πρωτογνωριστηκατε!

----------


## polinaki1983

Μακάρι Λόρα μου, κιας μην συνθέτει ποιήματα. Ας μείνει στα γλυκά λόγια δεν με ενοχλά!!!!!

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

τα γλυκα λογια ειναι μονο ή αρχη. επονται οι γλυκες πραξεις. και οι γλυκοπικρες μην σου πω μολις δει κανεναν αλλο να σε ζαχαρωνει...

----------


## angel79

δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο χαιρομαι και ποση δυναμη δινεις σε εμενα για να μεινω σταθερη στο προγραμμα μου και να χασω οσα πρεπει να χασω!!!!
σ'ευχαριστω που βρεθηκες στον δρομο μου!

----------


## polinaki1983

Λόρα μου είδη άρχισε τις ιστορίες με τα ρούχα μου και ότι προκαλώ (κιας φοράω εδώ και 2 χρόνια τα ίδια). Του είπα, οκ ετοίμασε ένα γερό πορτοφολι, γιατί μέχρι το καλοκαίρι θα χρειάζομαι καινούρια, ευκαιρία να τα διαλέξεις εσύ - και να τα πληρώσεις εσύ!!!! χαχαχαχα

Εϊντζελ μου, είσαι σε έναν πολύ όμορφο δρόμο. Στο δρόμο του να φτιάξεις τον εαυτό σου, να τον κάνεις τέλειο. Δεν ξέρω αν είδες το mood μου, αλλά αυτό πρέπει να έχεις στο μυαλό σου για να επιτύχεις. Οπως μπορώ εγώ, μπορείς και εσύ. Εγώ μπορεί να έχω σύμμαχό μου την επέμβαση, αλλά έχω πολλλλλάαααα κιλά να χάσω. Σε αντίθεση εσύ, δεν είσαι μακρυά από τον στόχο. Με σωστή προσπάθεια σε 5-6 μήνες θα τον έχεις πιάσει. Αν όμως τα παρατήσεις, θα δεις οτι θα περάσουν οι 6 μήνες και θα πεις, να τώρα, αν συνέχιζα θα είχα είδη φτάσει στο επιθυμιτό αποτέλεσμα. 

Δεν αξίζει τίποτα και κανένας να χαλάς το πρόγραμμα σου.

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

δεν νομιζω ο,τι σε συμφερει να τα διαλεξει εκεινος ακομα κι αν τα πληρωσει... ξανασκεψου το και παρε την κουβεντα σου πισω! κελεμπιες θα σου παρει!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Δεν θα πάμε να ψωνίσουμε από εκεί που θέλει αυτός αλλά από εκεί που θέλω εγώ!!!! χαχαχαχα Επίσεις θα διαλέξει από ότι δοκιμάζω :P:P:P:P 

Αρα και πάλι δικές μου επιλογές θα είναι!!! χαχα

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

ενταξει τοτε! πασο!

----------


## mitsokolo

βρε κοριτσια σορρυ κιολλας αλλα μου φαινετε λιγο καπως να ξεκινανε ολα αυτα με την πτωση των κιλων

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

σιγουρα δεν ξεκινανε ετσι. απλα αν ηδη υπαρχουν επιδεινωνονται δραματικα... τουλαχιστον στην δικη μου περιπτωση...

----------


## mitsokolo

εμενα αντιθετως με ενοχλει οταν καποιος μου συμπεριφερετε ''αλλιως'' επειδη εχασα τα κιλα. δεν καταλαβα? ο ιδιος ανθρωπος ειμαι!  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

μα δεν ειναι ο χαρακτηρας σου αυτος που αλλαζει... η συμπεριφορα και ο θαυμασμος των τριτων ειναι...

----------


## mitsokolo

Λορακι ακριβως αυτο εννοω ... δηλαδη αρχιζουμε μονο τοτε και γινομαστε συμπαθητικες? ποθητες? ξεκιναμε μονο τοτε και υπαρχουμε? με το χασιμο των κιλων? 
αν το καλοσκευτεις ειναι λιγο ασχημο

----------


## anna65

Είναι όντως άσχημο. Αλλά ενώ εμείς δεν αισθανόμαστε ότι έχουμε αλλάξει, οι άλλοι μας βλέπουν διαφορετικά. Οσο υπήρχανε τα κιλά πάνω μας, οι γύρω μας νιώθανε οίκτο, συμπάθεια, ασφάλεια, σιγουριά, μας λυπόντουσαν αλλά και αισθάνονταν πιο όμορφοι, υγειείς και έξυπνοι από μας. Ξαφνικά οι ισορροπίες αλλάζουν. Βλέπουν ένα υπολογίσιμο πλάσμα απέναντί τους. Οι γυναίκες αισθάνονται πλέον ότι έχουν χάσει τα πλεονεκτήματα που είχαν πριν απέναντί μας, οι άντρες ότι έχουν απέναντί τους ένα θηλυκό έτοιμο για όλα. 
Κάποιες από μας είχαμε μια ανασφάλεια με τα κιλά, και με την απώλεια γεμίζουμε ενέργεια. Αλλά ακόμη και οι υπόλοιπες που αγαπούσαμε και πριν τον εαυτό μας, σίγουρα μας ενοχλούσαν τα ρούχα μας, οι φωτογράφοι, η στάση των γύρω μας, και αυτά αρχίζουν και αλλάζουν και μας επηρρεάζουν.
Συμπαθητικές; Πάντα ήμασταν, μας λέγανε κι όλας "τι συμπαθητική κοπέλα, κρίμα που δεν μπορεί να κρατήσει τον εαυτό της"... Ποθητές; Αυτό πηγάζει από μέσα μας, και όσο υπάρχει αυτοπεποίθηση, δεν παίζει ρόλο η εξωτερική εμφάνιση. Ίσα-ίσα, με την απώλεια αρχίζουμε και χάνουμε κάποια από τα ατού μας - δεν είμαστε πια οι "πληθωρικές", και αυτό μπορεί σε κάποια φάση να προκαλέσει μια ψιλοκατάθλιψη, που ευτυχώς περνάει γρήγορα.
Και ναι, μας συμπεριφέρονται διαφορετικά και συμπεριφερόμαστε διαφορετικά. Μπορεί να θεωρούμε ότι δεν έχουμε αλλάξει εσωτερικά, αλλά οι αλλαγές είναι σε πολλαπλά επίπεδα!

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

> _Originally posted by mitsokolo_
> Λορακι ακριβως αυτο εννοω ... δηλαδη αρχιζουμε μονο τοτε και γινομαστε συμπαθητικες? ποθητες? ξεκιναμε μονο τοτε και υπαρχουμε? με το χασιμο των κιλων? 
> αν το καλοσκευτεις ειναι λιγο ασχημο


σιγουρα ειναι γι'αυτο θαυμαζω και το πωλινακι που ανεξαρτητου βαρους η αυτοπεποιθηση της ειναι στα υψη. ομως ο συζυγος τωρα ειναι που εχασε τα λογια του σωστα? οσο για μενα ειμαι δυστυχως η περιπτωση προς αποφυγειν που περιγραφεις. το ποσο ζωντανη, και ποθητη νιωθω ειναι αναλογο του νουμερου της ζυγαριας. ομως επειδη ακριβως το ξερω οτι ειναι λαθος εχω αρχισει και το δουλευω μεσα μου. κι ευχαριστω κι εσας εδω γι'αυτο...

----------


## mitsokolo

ακριβως αυτα που γραφει η Αννα! ολοι τα εχουμε περασει και βαζω το χερι μου στη φωτια για αυτο.
κανεις δε νιωθει σουπερ στα πολλα κιλα. ας μην κρυβομαστε πισω απ το δαχτυλο μας.
αλλα το θεμα αυτο με τους αλλους ειναι τελειως ξεφτιλα. τελειως ομως! γιατι το ζω και σιγουρα το εχει ζησει και η Αννα και πολλα αλλα παιδια που εχουν χασει ΤΟΣΑ κιλα.

Λορα σε αυτο που ειπες οτι δεν αλλαζουν χαρακτηρα με την απωλεια κιλων... θα ηθελα πολυ να συμφωνησω, αλλα εχω δει κατι παραδειγματα, ασε.
παιρνει το μυαλο αερα τι αερα δηλαδη, ΗΛΙΟΝ περνει και πεταει ψηλα!
ποσα διαζηγια, ποσα κερατα, ποση σνομπαρια, ποσο καβαλημα καλαμιου, ποσο ψωνισμα εχουν δει τα ματια μου, ειναι περιττο να σου πω, απλα σε μερικους γυριζουν τα μυαλα τελειως, και απο τη μια ειναι λογικο, γιατι υπαρχουν ενα σωρο απωθημενα.

εγω ειμαι απ τις περιπτωσεισ ''δυστηχως'' που ειμαι λιγο μαμουχαλο και αντι να παρω λιγο τα πανω μου.. λιγο αερα στο μυαλο βρε παιδι!τιποτα! χαχαχαχ
Λορα πρεπει να εισαι καινουρια παντως? καλως ηρθες! στη διαιτουλα εισαι?  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια!!!! 

Θέλω να διευκρινίσω κάτι. Ο σύζηγός μου από τότε που γνωριστήκαμε με θαύμαζε. ΄Πάντα έμεγε πως έχει μια κούκλα γυναίκα, πως η γυναίκα του τον στηρίζει σε όλα, πως είναι πολύ δυνατή κτλ. 

Απλά μετά από μια φάση, όταν αφοσιοθήκαμε στο κτίσημο του σπιτιού, πέσαμε σε ένα τριπάκι που μας προκαλέσε πολλές διαμάχες στην σχέση μας. Εντονους καυγάδες, φωνές, ξύλο κτλ κτλ..........

Από την αρχή του χρόνου είναι που άρχισαν και πάλι να καλυτερεύουν τα πράγματα, και να προσπαθεί και αυτός για την σχέση μας ξανά. 

Μαζί με την καλυτέρεψη της σχέσης όμως, ήρθαν και οι δικές μου αλλαγές και κάπου ο δικός μου τα έχει χάσει. Ηταν έτοιμος να τα βρει με την Πωλίνα που γνώρισε, που ήξερε, και ξαφνηκά μέρα με την μέρα βλέπει άλλη Πωλίνα μπροστά του εμφανισιακά, και νιώθει κομπλαρισμένος. 

Ξέρω ότι μέσα του σκέφτετε αν μπορεί να με κερδίσει το ίδιο όπως πριν, ή αν δεν προλάβει να το κάνει και με χάσει προτού τα καταφέρει. Το έχω δει στα μάτια του ότι περνάει αυτή η σκέψη μέσα από το μυαλό του. 

Μάλιστα το έχει συζητήσει και με την κουμπάρα μας, η οποία είναι η "ψυχολόγος" μας. Σήμερα που μίλησα μαζί της, μου είπε τους φόβους τους Γιώργου, και μου είπε ότι τον διαβεβαίωσε πως η καρδιά μου του ανοίκει. Της είπε ότι μετά από όλα όσα περάσαμε, και τώρα με τις αλλαγές μου, φοβάτε μην αποφασίσω να αλλάξω και σύζηγο. Πως δεν θέλει να με χάσει, και πως δεν μπορεί να ζήσει μακριά μου. 

Ξέρει πως έχει κάνει πολλά λάθη, όπως έχω κάνει και εγώ πολλά λάθη. Πολλές φορές μπορεί να είπα πως θα χώρισα, πως, πως, πως..... Αλλά τον αγαπάω και δεν πετάω τον γάμο μου έτσι απλά. 

Γιαυτό λοιπόν ενθουσιάζομαι με τα κομπλιμέντα του. Γιατί ξέρω πως τα εννοεί κάθε λέξη που λέει, και δεν τα λέει μόνο και μόνο επειδή αλλάζω.

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

Πωλινακι να τον χαιρεσαι! να τα εκατοστησει και να ειστε παντα οπως τωρα. να χαιρεστε και το παιδακι σας και την αγαπη σας...
οσο για ολα τα αλλα κανεις δεν ειπε οτι δεν σε θαυμαζε πριν. απλα στο... πως να το πω... μυαλο των αντρων που σιγουρα λειτουργει διαφορετικα απο το δικο μας, καθε αλλαγη ειναι μια απειλη, ενα ξεβολεμα πως να το κανουμε... γι'αυτο τα'χει χαμενα και σιγουρα 100% τα εννοει αυτα που λεει. απλα επειδη δεν ειναι μικρη η αλλαγη σας βλεπω για πολυ καιρο να ξαναπερνατε τα πρωτα μελια της σχεσης σας και σας ευχομαι μεσα απο την καρδια μου να κρατησει αυτη η φαση οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερο...

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα Λόρα μου!!! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!! 

Θα κρατίσει όσο θέλει ο θεός να κρατήσει, εγώ αυτό πιστεύω....

Του έδωσα τα δώρα του!!! Του άρεσαν πολύ!!!!!

----------


## EVAMPAS

Καλημέρα Πωλίνα,
Μπορεί να έχω χαθεί φαινομενικά αλλά μάθαινα τα νέα σου. Τα έχω διαβάσει όλα και χαίρομαι με τη χαρά σου. Ήθελα να σε πάρω τηλ. στο νοσοκομείο να δω πως πήγες αλλά ανακάλυψα ότι το είχα χάσει στο καινούριο τηλ. Να είσαι πάντα καλά και να φτάσεις στην άκρη του τούνελ.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by EVAMPAS_
> Καλημέρα Πωλίνα,
> Μπορεί να έχω χαθεί φαινομενικά αλλά μάθαινα τα νέα σου. Τα έχω διαβάσει όλα και χαίρομαι με τη χαρά σου. Ήθελα να σε πάρω τηλ. στο νοσοκομείο να δω πως πήγες αλλά ανακάλυψα ότι το είχα χάσει στο καινούριο τηλ. Να είσαι πάντα καλά και να φτάσεις στην άκρη του τούνελ.


Εβαγγελία μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Δεν φαντάζεσε χαρά που μο δείνει το μύνημά σου!!!!!!!

Από την χαρά μου, πρώτα σε πήρα τηλέφωνο και μετά σου απαντάω εδώ!!!! χαχαχαχα

Χαίρομαι πολύ που είσαι καλά, χάρικα πολύ που σε άκουσα, τώρα έχεις ξανά και τον αριθμό μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

αχ σε πεθύμισα τόσο πολύ!!! Ελπίζω όταν πάω πίσω δουλιά να τα λέμε μέσω του τσατ όπως παλιά!!!!

Φιλάκια πολλά σε σένα και στα αγγελούδια σου!

----------


## EVAMPAS

Αλήθεια χάρηκα τόσο πολύ που σου μίλησα και σε άκουσα τόσο καλά και τοσο ανεβασμένη ψυχολογικά που ζήλεψα με την καλή έννοια και πήρα μια μεγάλη απόφαση. ΝΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ. Τα είχα παρατήσει. Είχα ραντεβεύ με τη διαιτολόγο και το ακύρωσα. Ενοιωθα πολύ χάλια που τα παράτησα. Αλλά τώρα το πήρα απόφαση. Θα ξαναρχίσω και ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## polinaki1983

Αν σου έκανα τόσο καλό που πήρες την απόφαση να ξεκινήσεις ξανά, Μπράβο μου!!!!! 

Τοτε βάλε το τηλέφωνό μου σε SOS λίστα!!!! Με το που πέφτεις και νιώθεις χάλια, ένα τηλέφωνο και θα σε ανεβάζω ξανά!!!!!!!!!

Δεν θέλω να βλέπω ιττοπάθειες, παραιτήσεις, κτλ κτλ κτλ!!!!!!!! Ο καιρός παιρνάει γρήγορα!!! Μην τον χαραμίζεις έτσι απλά!!!

Καλή αρχή λοιπόν Εβαγγελία μου, και θα περιμένς νέα σου, και να δω και αυτή την στρουμπουλουλα που κάνει αεροβική να μετακινήτε όλο και πιο κοντά στο 100!!!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Πωλινάκι μου καλημερα . Σε διαβάζω και πολυ χαιρομαι για σενα . Ταυτοχρονα η απιστευτη ενεργεια σου και η θετικη σου αυρα πλημμυριζει και μενα .:bouncy: :bouncy:Απλα δεν ειχα προλαβει να γραψω ...Πρωτα απο ολα να χαιρεσαι τον αντρα σου σημερα και καθε μερα να ειναι γιορτη μαζι του .............. Ευχομαι το βραδυ να περασετε super στο πάρτυ έκπληξη . 
Αληθεια τι εγινε με τον πονο στο στηθος ελαττωθηκε με τα παυσιπονα?

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα Αλμα μου!!!!! Σε ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σου!!!!!

Ναι, παίρνω το calpol μου ανά 8ωρο και είμαι οκ!!!!! Πολύ ελαφρά τσιμπιματάκια νιώθω κάπιες στιγμές, αλλά πολύ σπάνεια και συνήθως όταν κοντέψει να περάσει το 8ωρο!!!!!

Είμαι σούπερ!!!!

Σήμερα πήγα να πάρω την τούρτα διαβητικών που παρήγγιλα και εκεί μου έκανε καμάκι ένας κούκλος, ένας θεός που πήγε να αγοράσει γλυκά!!!!!!!

----------


## angel79

να χαιρεσαι τον αντρουλη σου!!!!

----------


## welldah

Πωλινάκι χαίρομαι πολύ που είσαι καλύτερα! Σιγά σιγά θα επανακτήσεις τη δύναμή σου - μη σου πω ότι θα αποκτήσεις πολύ περισσότερη! Να είσαι καλά εσύ, ο σύζυγός σου και το παιδάκι σου!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ κορίτσια!!!! Του άρεσε πολύ η έκπληξη!!!!! Κάλεσα και 2 φίλους του έτσι για να μην είναι από την δικιά μου την μεριά οι καλεσμένοι!

----------


## Maria Hope

ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΜΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΡΔΙΑΣ.....ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΧΑΙΡΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΟΙ.......:love::thumbup::love:

----------


## badgirl11

πως πας πωλινακι μου? χθες εβλεπα μια κοπελα στην τατιανα που απο 174 κιλα πηγε 74 και σας σκεφτομουν ολες τις σλιβατες...

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κοριτσάρες μου. 

Δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά από τότε που έκανα την επέμβαση με κρατάει μια υπνηλία άλο πράγμα!!!! Τώρα ξύπνησα!!!!

Μαρία μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! Πως τα πας εσύ? όλα έτοιμα για αυριο? Η επέμβαση θα είναι αύριο ή η εισαγωγή θα είναι αυριο? Για δώσε λεπτομέρειες!

μπαντ μου μια χαρά τα πάω δόξα τον θεό.

----------


## angel79

καλημέρες!!! πώς πανε οι υπνηλίες???? τα πονάκια???

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!!!

Οι υπνηλίες συνεχίζονται, και πρέπει να βρω τρόπο να τις συμμαζέψω..... Τα πονάκια έχουν φύγει, εκτός από ένα ελαφρύ πονάκι που νιώθω μερικές φορές στον όμω αλλά ΄θα περάσει και αυτό. Σταμάτισα να πέρνω calpol και nurofen γιατί δεν είχα και τους φοβερούς πόνουν πια.

Τώρα, από θέμα διατροφής χάλια. Δεν μπορώ να τρώω ανά 3ωρο όπως πρέπει. Προτιμώ να πιώ κάτι παρά να φάω. Νιώθω συνεχώς διψασμένη.... Η μαμά μου έχει πάθει απόγνωση που δεν τρώω τίποτα και φωνάζει. Και με το δίκιο της. Εκατσε και διάβασε το μενού αυτής της βδομάδας και είπε πως σήμερα θα μου φτιάξει κολοκυθάκια να φάω με λαδάκι και λεμόνι και της έδωσα λεφτά να πάει να πάρει ψάρι να κάνουμε στα κάρβουνα αύριο. Λατρεύω το ψάρι στα κάρβουνα και έτσι θα φάω σίγουρα αύριο!!!!

Χτές όλη μέρα ήπια 1 φλ γάλα, μια τσιμπιά κοτόπουλο με 2 κουταλιές πουρέ και 1 κουταλίτσα από την κρέμα διαβητικών που είχε η τούρτα...... Δεν πάω καθόλου καλά...... Πρέπει να βάλω ένα πρόγραμμα αλλά δεν ξέρω πως.......

----------


## angel79

Κοριτσάκι μου ένα θα σου πω: πρόσεχε γιατι μην ξεχανας ότι το κορμί σου είναι καταπονημένο από την επέμβαση... Προσπαθησε να ακολουθήσεις το προγραμμα γιατί αλλιως θα μεινεις στον τόπο και μετά δεν θα μπορείς να συμμαζευτείς... και εγω όταν μου είπε η διατροφόλόγος ότι πρέπει να τρώω ανα τριωρο της είπα ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση... σιγα σιγα όμως με πολύ προσπαθεια και ξυπνητηρια (για να το θυμαμαι) μετά από 18 μέρες τα καταφέρνω καλα... περιμένω νέα σου!!! ποτε και τι έφαγες!!!
φιλια πολλά

----------


## polinaki1983

Ναι κούκλα μου, και εγώ όταν ήμουνα με το πάλιό μου στομάχι τα κατάφερνα. Αλλά τώρα υπάρχει ο κανόνας "δεν πείνουμε υγρά μισή ώρα πρίν και μια ώρα μετά το φαγητό". δεν το αντέχω να τρώω ανά τρίωρο και να μένω δυψασμένη. 

Ας μου πει κάπιος πως τα κατάφερνε με αυτό τον κανόνα....

----------


## angel79

δεν θα σου πω ότι καταλαβάινω γιατί δεν είμαι στην θέση σου. προσπαθησε το όμως για το καλό σου! τωρα θα κολήσεις που εφτασες στην ουρα?????? :crazy:

----------


## click

υπομονη πωλινακι!!

----------


## polinaki1983

ουφ....

Κοντέβουν τα γενέθλιά μου και αποφάσισα πως θα φτιάξω μόνη μου την τούρτα μου!!!!!! Δέχομαι ιδέες για σχέδιο καθώς και φωτογραφίες αν έχετε για ιδέες!!!!!

----------


## angel79

θες παιδική??? ή θες σοβαρα πραγματα????

----------


## polinaki1983

Θέλω ότι και να είναι εκτώς από βυζιά και κώλους :P:P:P:P:P

----------


## click

http://worldmustbecrazy.net/naughtie...er-boobs-cakes
 :Big Grin:

----------


## mitsokolo

χαχαχαχαχα ειχα κανει του αδερφου μου μια τετοια κλικακι! ακαλυπτα ομως! κατι βυζια ΝΑ και στη μεση ενας κρεμμασμενος σταυρος χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ

σσσσσ βλασφημη! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

----------


## mitsokolo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y35Md...eature=related 

xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxax πεθαινωωω

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by mitsokolo_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y35Md...eature=related 
> 
> xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxax πεθαινωωω


ααααααααααχαχαχααχαχαχαχα χαχχααχαχαααααχαχαααααααα


σορρυ πωλινα, στο θεμα μας!!

τελεια??

----------


## click

αυτη αφιερωμενη στο μιτσοκολο!!!!!!!!


και μια πολυ σικατη για το πωλινακι

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by click_
> http://worldmustbecrazy.net/naughtie...er-boobs-cakes


Μωρέ εμένα μαρέσουν αυτές αλλά θέλετε να με σκοτώσει ο άντρας μου? 

χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by mitsokolo_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y35Md...eature=related 
> 
> xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxax πεθαινωωω


Μιτσοκόλο μια τέτια είχα κάνει στην ξαδέλφη μου στα 18 της!!!!!!! Ηταν και χυμένος μπρόστά!!! χαχαχαχα

Αλλά ο άντρας μου μόλις την είδε ντράπηκε και έφυγε από κει!!!!

χαχαχαχαχχαχ

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχ πολύ ωραία η τελευταία κλικ μου!!!!

Τί λέτε για αυτήν?

----------


## polinaki1983

Φυσικά το κατά πόσο θα την καταφέρω είναι άλλη ιστορία!!!!!! χαχαχαχ

----------


## click

:crazy: :Embarrassment:  τρωγεται αυτη?

----------


## polinaki1983

Αμέ!!! ακόμα και το παπούτσι!!!! Μόνο τα στρασάκια δεν τρόγωνται

----------


## mitsokolo

ολα τα λευτα το scull ! χχαχααχαχαχαχαχαχ
αχ κοριτσια μου φτιαξατε τη διαθεση γαμω την αρνητικιλα μου σημεραααααααα

:love:

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Ναι κούκλα μου, και εγώ όταν ήμουνα με το πάλιό μου στομάχι τα κατάφερνα. Αλλά τώρα υπάρχει ο κανόνας "δεν πείνουμε υγρά μισή ώρα πρίν και μια ώρα μετά το φαγητό". δεν το αντέχω να τρώω ανά τρίωρο και να μένω δυψασμένη. 
> 
> Ας μου πει κάπιος πως τα κατάφερνε με αυτό τον κανόνα....


Πωλινάκι μου, είναι όντως δύσκολος ο πρώτος μήνας. Ούτε γω πεινούσα, και η ποσότητα για ένα ποτήρι γάλα, ένα κεσεδάκι γιαούρτι και ένα κεσεδάκι πολτοποιημένο φαγητό, μαζί με το υποχρεωτικό νερό, ήταν πολύ υπερβολική για μένα, ειδικά την ώρα που δεν πεινούσα! Ειδικά το γεγονός ότι έπρεπε η λήψη νερού να απέχει χρονικά από τη λήψη φαγητού με έβγαζε εκτός προγράμματος, με αποτέλεσμα να ξενυχτάω μέχρι τα μεσάνυχτα για το τελευταίο γεύμα. Ωστόσο, όπως μου τόνισε η διαιτολόγος, ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να τηρήσουμε το ημερήσιο πρόγραμμα, καθώς δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να πάρουμε τις θρεπτικές ουσίες που χρειάζεται το σώμα μας, που είναι σε ανάρρωση από μια βαριά επέμβαση. Θα κάνεις υπομονή, και θα φτιάξεις ημερήσιο πρόγραμμα ώστε και τη μπουκιά σου να τρως και το νερό σου να πίνεις. Εγώ είχα φτιάξει ένα πρόγραμμα κάπως έτσι 8.00-8.30 νερό, 9.00-9.20 γάλα κλπ

----------


## polinaki1983

Κάτι τέτιο θα φτιάξω και εγώ μάλλον άννα μου γιατί δεν πάει άλλο έτσι. Θα κάτσω απόψε με την ισιχία μου και θα βρω μια λύση. Πού θα μου πάει. Οταν πάω πίσω δουλιά θα είναι πιο εύκολα τα πράγματα πιστεύω.

----------


## polinaki1983

Κιαυτή μαρέσει πολύ.....

----------


## polinaki1983

Λοιπόν σήμερα έχουμε, μισό φλυτζάνι γάλα, 2 κουταλιές φαρίν λακτέ (δεν είχα κάτι έτοιμο και έπρεπε να φάω μην χάσω το μεσημεριανό), 1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού κρέμα για απογευματινό και για βραδυνό ένα κομματάκι κολοκύθι βραστό με μισή κουταλίτσα λάδι και μπόλικο λεμόνι. Σε λίγο θα φάω ακόμα ένα μικρό κομματάκι, και απόψε μισό φλυτζάνι γάλα. 

Νομίζω σήμερα τα πήγα καλά. Και μέχρι στιγμής ήπια μισό λίτρο νερό.

----------


## angel79

μπραβο κοριτσάκι μου!!! ετσι σε θελω σε προγραμμα σιγά σιγα για να τα καταφέρει και ο οργανισμός σου να επανέλθει!!!
δεν αυτά τα sites για ιδέες για την τούρτα σου:
http://www.mariaxerikou.gr/main.html (πας δημιουργίες και βλεπεις το photo gallery)

http://www.google.gr/search?q=birthd...w=1259&bih=594 (απειρες επιλογες)

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! Τελικά άκυρο το δεύτερο κομματάκι κολοκύθι. Ενιωθα πολύ φουσκομένη και δεν έφαγα. 

Μέχρι 4 μαίου που είναι τα γενέθλιά μου σίγουρα κάτι θα βρω!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

ΚΑλησπέρα παιδιά! Δύσκολη μέρα σήμερα!!!! Ολοι σπίτι και καταλαβαίνετε!!!

Εχουμε και λέμε, σήμερα μισό φλ γάλα, λίγο ψάρι, 1/4 σεφταλιά, μισή κουταλίτσα γιαούρτι, μπόλικο νερό!!!!

Απόψε έχω και πάλι ψάρι!

Φιλιά, τρέχω με τον μικρό!!!!

----------


## badgirl11

γεια σου κουκλα, φιλια! καλα ειναι τα τρεχαματα αυτα, ελπιζω να νιωθεις καλα τωρα που τρως:wink2:

----------


## polinaki1983

ΚΑλημέρα..... Είμαι πολύ απογοητευμένη...... η ζυγαριά όχι μόνο δεν πάει προς τα κάτω αλλά πήγε προς τα πάνω 1 κιλό.......

----------


## badgirl11

ελα βρε πωλινακι μου ασε τη ρημαδοζυγαρια και να περασει ο καιρος να συνελθει το σωμα σου...:love::love:

----------


## anna65

Πωλινάκι, θα έρθουν κι άλλες φορές που θα το βλέπεις και αυτό! Μάλλον περιμένεις περίοδο, και το σώμα σου κάνει περισσότερη κατακράτηση υγρών. Σε λίγες μέρες θα είσαι πάλι στον αγώνα. Και όσο νωρίτερα κόψεις τη συνήθεια να ζυγίζεσαι καθημερινά, τόσο λιγότερο άγχος θα έχεις!

----------


## polinaki1983

Μόλις τελείωσα από την περίοδό μου.... Δεν ζυγίζομαι καθημερινά.... Ζυγίστηκα την Τρίτη και ήμουν 113. Και σήμερα 114......
Αρχισα να θυμάμαι το τί πέρασα με τον δακτύλιο.... Που είχα χάσει 7 κιλά αμέσως και μετά τίποτα......

----------


## badgirl11

καποιες φορες δεν οφελει να αναπολουμε τα παλια, οταν εχουμε κανει την ενδοσκοπηση και τον απολογισμο βοηθα το να κοιταμε μπροστα,
αλλωστε γιαυτο ψαχνομαστε εσωτερικα, να μαθουμε απτα λαθη μας κ να συνεχισουμε.
Εχεις χαραξει ηδη τη συνεχεια σου με σωστες κινησεις, ασε ομως να δεις κ το αποτελεσμα μακροπροθεσμα, εν τελει αυτο δε μετρα?
Μην αποκαρδιωνεσαι καλο μου, η ψυχολογια ειναι το παν, εσυ στα δυσκολα ησουν σκυλι και τωρα που ολα ειναι υπερ σου πεφτεις? (τι μου θυμιζει τι μου θυμιζει...)

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> καποιες φορες δεν οφελει να αναπολουμε τα παλια, οταν εχουμε κανει την ενδοσκοπηση και τον απολογισμο βοηθα το να κοιταμε μπροστα,
> αλλωστε γιαυτο ψαχνομαστε εσωτερικα, να μαθουμε απτα λαθη μας κ να συνεχισουμε.
> Εχεις χαραξει ηδη τη συνεχεια σου με σωστες κινησεις, ασε ομως να δεις κ το αποτελεσμα μακροπροθεσμα, εν τελει αυτο δε μετρα?
> Μην αποκαρδιωνεσαι καλο μου, η ψυχολογια ειναι το παν, εσυ στα δυσκολα ησουν σκυλι και τωρα που ολα ειναι υπερ σου πεφτεις? (τι μου θυμιζει τι μου θυμιζει...)



θα συμφωνήσω με την μπαντ, μην σε παιρνει απο κατω, για καποιο λογο ο οργανισμός σου εκανε κατακρατηση, μην πτοείσαι :Wink:

----------


## polinaki1983

Ελπίζω να είναι μια απλή κατακράτηση...... Θα δείξει από βδομάδα τί θα γίνει...

Λοιπόν σήμερα έχουμε
μισό φλυτζάνι γάλα
1 κουταλιά γιαούρτι με μια τσιμπιά ψητό κοτόπουλο. (Από χτες μπήκαμε στην βδομάδα με τα καλά μασημένα φαγητά)

Απόγευμα θα έρθει μια φίλη μου και έτσι πάλι θα έχω ακόμα μισό φλυτζάνι γάλα και απόψε μάλλον γιαούρτι κε λίγο κοτόπουλο (αν δεν το φαν όλο)

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> και απόψε μάλλον γιαούρτι κε λίγο κοτόπουλο (αν δεν το φαν όλο)


:shocked2:
ε οχι δε θα το φανε ολο!!!!!!
θα βγαλεις τη μεριδα σου κανονικοτατα!!!
τι εισαι? χαλι να ζητας να σε πατανε?

ξεκολλα σε παρακαλω!

----------


## polinaki1983

Η μερίδα μου είναι μου τσιμπιά καλή μου!!!! Πού να την βγάλω και να μην το δουν και να μην το φαν (ή να το πετάξουν γιατί θα είναι ελάχιστο) !!!!!!

Εφτιαξα μόλις τώρα μια κρέμα custart χωρίς ζάχαρη και τελικα μου βγήκε καλή (έστο κιαν την δοκιμασα κρύα)!!!!!

----------


## mitsokolo

τρως για να χανεις . βασικος κανονας σληβ.
οσο δεν τρως στην αρχη ο δεικτης ΔΕΝ θα κουνιετε.
τρως πολυ λιγο

----------


## mitsokolo

βρηκα ενα ημερολογιο του τι ετρωγα στον μηνα. σου γραφω μια μερα για παραδειγμα.
απορω εχεις πει στο γιατρο σου τι τρως ολη μερα?
πιστευω οχι γιατι ακομα θα σε κυνηγουσε. τρωγε οσο μπορεις και μη μου πεις οτι δεν μπορεις παραπανω απο μια τσιμπια κοτοπουλο γιατι δεν θα το πιστεψω. οκ και γω ακομα και τωρα αμα φαω 2 πιρουνιες κοτοπουλο ΦΟΥΣΚΩΝΩ αλλα περιμενω αλλα 10 λεπτα, αλλη μια μπουκια , αλλη μια σιγα σιγα μεχρι να φαω αυτο που πρεπει.
ειπαμε θελει υπομονη και επιμονη. δεν τα παρατας στην μια μπουκια. αλοιμονο μας!

κοιτα
~ 

πρωι ~ 1ποτηρι χυμο πορτοκαλι (λααααου λαου μπορει να μου επαιρνε και μια ωρα)
δεκατιανο~ 2 κρακερ μικρα ολικης αλεσης με τυρι και ζαμπον 0-3
μεσημεριανο~ 3 κουταλιες γεματες σουπας ψαρι . μια κουταλια πατατα βραστη 1κσ. γιαουρτι 
βραδυνο~ 2 κρακερ με πατε τονου


καπως ετσι ετρωγα και απο πανω με εκραζε και ο γιατρος, τρωγε και τρωγε!

----------


## polinaki1983

ΟΟΟΟΟΟλα αυτά? 

Εμένα μου έχουν μόνο χυμό μήλου, και τον σταμάτησα γιατί μου έπεφτε πολύ γλυκός.... Μακάρι να μπορούσα να πιω χυμό πορτοκάλι ή λεμόνι τώρα που έχουμε φρέσκα λεμόνια....

Κράκερ, τυρί και ζαμπον? Εμένα αυτά μου τα έχουν μετά τον μήνα. Βασικά την ερχόμενη βδομάδα να τα δοκιμάσω. 

Το ξέρω ότι τρώω πολύ λίγο αλλά νιώθω πολύ φουσκομένη για ώρες..... Νιώθω σαν να έχω φάει ένα γουρουνόπουλο....

----------


## mitsokolo

τι εννοεις ΟΟΟΟΛΑ αυτα? ειναι γελοια η ποσοτητα.
κρακερ και φρυγανια μπορεις να φας απ τον πρωτο μηνα με την προηποθεση να τα μασουλας πολυ καλα και να τα καταπινεις σε μορφη αλοιφης. το τυρι ηταν σε μορφη κρεμας η κοτατζ
τι σου φανικε πολυ η φετα το ζαμπον η η κουταλια γιαουρτιου? :lol: :lol: :lol:

πωλινακι μου εινα φυσιλογικο να φουσκωνεις μετα απο μια τετοια επεμβαση.
ειπαμε σταλιτσα σταλιτσα ολα! και φαι και νερο!

----------


## mitsokolo

θα ηθελα να σε τρομαξω οπως τρομαξε και μενα ο γιατρος μου και μου γνωρισε μια κοπελα, που η σληβ της γυρισε σε νευρικη ανορεξια και πηγε να χασει τη ζωη της.
δεν ετρωγε καθολου , ολοι στην αρχη απολαμβανουμε το γεγονοσ οτι δεν πειναμε , και το μυαλο παει συννεφο και περνει αερα και νομιζουμε οτι θα αδυνατισουμε μια ωρα αρχητερα αλλα ειναι τελειως λαθος!θελει το απολυτο προγγραμα και την απολητη προσοχη στην αρχη. δεν ειναι ΤΟΣΟ ευκολα τα πραγματα οσο δειχνουν.
εστω και με το ζορι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να φας σιγα σιγα!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχ μιτσοκόλο μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σου..... Θα προσπαθήσω να τρώω πιο πολύ... δεν θέλω να χάσω την ζωή μου!!!!! 

Αυτή την βδομάδα ξεκινώ και τα φρούτα!!!! Κάτι θα μασουλάω και το απόγευμα δηλαδή!!!

----------


## mitsokolo

μπραβο Πωλινακι μου ετσι σιγα σιγα μιας που θα ξεκινησεις και φρουτακια 
δοκιμασε να βαλεις στο μουλτι μηλο μπανανα αχλαδι πορτοκαλι και 1 μπισκοτο, νερο και παγακια και ετοιμη μια φρουτομπισκοτογρανιτα πεντανοστιμηηηη 
ολο τετοια επινα οταν ξεκινησα φρουτα , και πολυ νοστιμο και πολυ θρεπτικο! :kiss:

----------


## polinaki1983

Να σου πω την αλήθια εμένα μαρέσει πολύ να βάζω τα φρούτα με λίγο γάλα!!!! Γίνετε ένα τέλειο milk shake!!!!

----------


## mitsokolo

πολυ καλο και αυτο! γενικα σιγα σιγα θα ανακαλυπτεις διαφορα κολπακια για να μπορεσεις να φας καλα και σωστα! πιστευω θα τα πας τελεια  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## angel79

πωλινακι επομονη... επιμονη και επιμονη.. Θελει προσπαθεια (όπως και όλα τα προγραμματα) και θελει να είσαι και πολύ τυπική απ' ότι διαβαζω (όπως επίσης σε όλα τα προγραμματα) και βεβαια ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ - μην τα μαζεψω και κατεβω προς τα κατω (αυτό ονομάζεται απειλη.....)
xxx

----------


## polinaki1983

Αμμα είναι να τα μαζέψεις και να μου κατεύεις τότε να φροντίσω να πραγματιποιήσεις την απειλή σου!!!!

----------


## angel79

:love::love::love::love::love:

----------


## Αδαμαντια_ed

Πωλινακι μου γλυκο να προσεχειςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς ςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς ςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς ςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς και να ακους και το Μιτσοκολακι μας που τα εχει περασει:yes:
Φιλακια κοριτσακια μου σας αγαπωωωω!!!!:starhit:

----------


## lessing_ed

Παιδια τρομαζετε την Πωλινα γιατι το εχει παρει ελαφρα!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κορίτσια μου!!!!

Με προσέχω όσο μπορώ Αδαμαντία μου!!!!

Λέσσινγκ μου, το παίρνω ελαφρά γιατί αν το πάρω βαριά θα πέσω σε κατάθληψη.... (ναι πέφτω και εγώ σε κατάθληψη και μάλιστα βαριάς μορφής.....). Προτιμώ να το έχω λίγο ελαφρά στο μυαλό μου και να προσπαθώ όσο μπορώ παρά να πιεστώ γιατί με ξέρω πού θα καταλύξω. Μια φορά την έπαθα, και έκανα 1μιση χρόνο να συνέλθω. Δεν την ξαναπαθαίνω!!!!!

----------


## anna65

Ερευνητές από το Πανεπιστήμιο Doshisha του Κιότο διαπίστωσαν ότι όσοι έχουν χαρωπή και αισιόδοξη προσωπικότητα αδυνατίζουν πιο δύσκολα από τους άλλους. Γιατί; Επειδή τηρούν πιο χαλαρά όχι μόνο το πρόγραμμα της δίαιτας, αλλά και τις ασκήσεις γυμναστικής που τους συνιστούν οι ειδικοί. Αλλά και όταν καταφέρνουν να χάσουν τελικά κιλά, τα ξαναβάζουν πιο εύκολα από τους υπόλοιπους, που έχουν άλλους τύπους προσωπικότητας.
Η γνώμη των ερευνητών είναι ότι η προσωπικότητα παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο στο πόσο εύκολα θα χάσει κάποιος κιλά, επειδή κάποιοι (π.χ. οι αισιόδοξοι) ενδίδουν και πιο εύκολα σε πειρασμούς, θεωρώντας ότι «όλα διορθώνονται».
Αντίθετα, δύσκολα βάζουν κιλά οι αγχώδεις και οι απαισιόδοξοι, αλλά και όσοι είναι πολύ υπεύθυνα άτομα, με εμμονή «να είναι εντάξει με τις υποχρεώσεις τους». Τα άτομα αυτά πειθαρχούν πιο εύκολα στις επιταγές του διαιτητικού προγράμματος και σπάνια παρεκτρέπονται. Όταν χάνουν κιλά, τα βάζουν πιο δύσκολα από τους άλλους και δεν επιβαρύνονται συχνά με δίαιτες «γιο-γιο». 
Πηγή: http://www.vita.gr/html/ent/876/ent.13876.asp

----------


## karamela_ed

*Εγω παντως πιστευω πως ειναι θεμα οργανισμο, εγω οταν ζοριστω παντως δεν χανω που να χτυπιεμαι κατω, αν ψυχολογικα δεν ειμαι οκ εχω και κατακρατηση*

----------


## polinaki1983

Δηλαδή ʼννα μου είναι σαν να μου λες πως αν με αφήσω να πέσω σε κατάθληψη θα χάσω και τα κιλά μου πιο εύκολα!!!! Αμ δε! Οσες φορές ήμουνα απεσιόδοξη μόνο έπερνα και έπερνα και έπερνα!! Ενώ όσες φορές ήμουν μεστην τρελλή χαρά ήταν οι μόνες φορές που κατάφερνα να χάσω αρκετά κιλά.

Λοιπόν σήμερα το μενού άλλαξε δραματικά!

Εχουμε: μισό φλυτζάνι γάλα
ένα καφέ μακιάττο με γάλα χωρίς ζάχαρι
Μεσημεριανό: χορτόσουπα 3 κουταλιές(με κρέας βοδινό και μπόλικα λαχανικά και επέλεξα πιο πολύ κρέας παρά τα υπόλοιπα)
Απογευματινό: Λίγη κρέμα κάρταρτ
Βραδυνό: Μπιφτέκι κοτόπουλο ψημένο στον φούρνο (ανυπομονώ να το φτιάξω και να το φάω!!! (όσο φάω δηλαδή)
Προ ύπνου: Μισό φλ γάλα 

Νομίζω πως σήμερα τα πάω πολύ καλύτερα!

----------


## angel79

μπραβο πωλινακι μου!!! μπραβο!!!!!:bouncing:

----------


## marou_laki

Πωλινα, μην απογοητευεσαι με την απωλεια.Κοιτα , εχασες 12 κιλα τοσο γρηγορα και το σωμα σου εχει αναγκη να προσαρμοστει
στα νεα δεδομενα.Γιατι να πηρες 1 κιλο λιπους σε λιγοτερο απο μια βδομαδα χωρις φαγητο...ε πως να το κανουμε , δεν γινεται!!:P
Να ζυγιζεσαι 1 φορα την αβδομαδα και θα σου προτεινα να αρχισεις να μετρας ποντους απο το να "κρεμεσαι"τοσο απο την ζυγαρια.
Εκει θα δεις την πραγματικη αλλαγη.ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΣΣΣΣΣ!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Τους πόντους το σκέφτηκα και εγώ, αλλά βαριέμαι και όλο το αναβάλλω!!!! χαχαχαχαχαχα

Προσπαθώ από σήμερα να έχω ένα πιο σωστό πρόγραμμα΄με την διατροφή μου.

----------


## φαλαινίτσα

Καλησπερα σε ολους!

Ενδιαφερομαι να κανω μανικι και ειδα οτι καποιο απο σας εχουν υποστει τετοια επεμβαση.Εχει κανεις τον χρονο να με ενημερωσει σχετικα;Εχω και msn.

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## anna65

Πωλινάκι μου, το άρθρο δεν μιλάει για κατάθλιψη! Λέει απλά, πως οι "έξω καρδιά" άνθρωποι δεν χολοσκάνε να τηρήσουνε κατά γράμμα τις οδηγίες κάποιου νερόβραστου διαιτολόγου, και για αυτό και είναι πιο δύσκολο για αυτούς να φτάσουν στα αποτελέσματα των "πειθαρχημένων". Προσωπικά, μιας και με αναγνωρίζω στην κατηγορία των απείθαρχων και "έξω καρδιά", μπορώ να επαληθεύσω τα πορίσματα της έρευνας. Και φυσικά θεωρώ ότι "όλα διορθώνονται".
Για το κιλάκι που τσίμπησε στη ζυγαριά σου, δεν υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας. Έχεις πολύ δρόμο μπροστά σου, ακόμη καλά καλά δεν ξεκίνησες. Ωστόσο, μετά την πρώτη μεγάλη απώλεια, ο οργανισμός σου προφανώς θεώρησε ότι έχει ανάγκη από ένα πλατώ - θα περάσεις από αρκετά πλατύσκαλα στην κατηφόρα σου. Πώς τα ξεπερνάς; Με κινητοποίηση του μεταβολισμού εκ νέου. Ηρεμία, ψυχραιμία, νερό (όσο μπορείς με τις συνθήκες!), το φαγητο σου όπως προβλέπεται (και την τσιμπιά σου να την κρατάς στην άκρη στο ψυγείο με ένα σημείωμα ΜΗΝ ΑΓΓΙΖΕΤΕ!), περπάτημα και υπομονή, γιατί ο οργανισμός σου χρειάζεται να βρει πρώτα τη νέα ισορροπία πριν πάει στο παρακάτω σκαλοπατάκι - όπου και θα ξανασταματήσει και ούτω καθεξής.
Όσο για τους πόντους, θα τους βλέπεις στα ρούχα σου σύντομα!

----------


## click

μπραβο πωλινακι!! πολυ ωραιο το σημερινο προγραμμα :thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

φαλαινίτσα καλώς όρισες. Μπορείς να βρεις πολλές λεπτομέρειες στο τόπικ του sleeve που πιστεύω θα σε βοηθήσουν στο να λύσεις πολλες απορίες σου. 

Αυτό το πλατώ βρε ʼννα μου μου την δίνει πολύ!!!!!!!!!!! Οκ το κιλάκι στην ζυγαριά με ενόχλησε, αλλά δεν νομίζω να είναι πραγματικό. Μάλλον πλασματικό θα είναι, αφού δεν τρώω, πώς το πήρα! 

Θα δείξει η πορία μου αν θα επαληθεύσω και εγώ την έρευνα ή αν θα είμαι η έξέρεση στον κανόνα!!!!!

Πάω να ζυμώσω το μπιφτεκάκι μου!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by click_
> μπραβο πωλινακι!! πολυ ωραιο το σημερινο προγραμμα :thumbup:


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!! Καλέ πότε πήγες στα 68? Τώρα το είδα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Συνχαριτήρια!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αποφάσισα τί τούρτα θα κάνω για τα γενέθλιά μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Οταν την φτιάξω με το καλό θα σας την δείξω!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## angel79

ποια 68 καλε??? που τετοια τυχη... αλλά θα τα καταφέρω που θα παει...

----------


## aggeloydaki

πολινακι μου πολύ χαίρομαι που διαβάζω πως προσπαθείς να βάλεις μία σειρά στο φαγητό σου ώστε να παίρνεις περισσότερα θρεπτικά στοιχεία.Ότι αφορά το κιλάκι που είδες συν στην ζυγαριά μάλλον κατακράτηση θα είναι,εξάλου από κατάλαβα τις προηγούμενες μέρες πιο πολλά υγρά έπινες παρά φαγητό  :Big Grin:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by angel79_
> ποια 68 καλε??? που τετοια τυχη... αλλά θα τα καταφέρω που θα παει...


Στην κλικ το είπα κούκλα μου!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> πολινακι μου πολύ χαίρομαι που διαβάζω πως προσπαθείς να βάλεις μία σειρά στο φαγητό σου ώστε να παίρνεις περισσότερα θρεπτικά στοιχεία.Ότι αφορά το κιλάκι που είδες συν στην ζυγαριά μάλλον κατακράτηση θα είναι,εξάλου από κατάλαβα τις προηγούμενες μέρες πιο πολλά υγρά έπινες παρά φαγητό


Μάλλον έτσι θα είναι καλή μου. Θα δείξει την Παρασκευή που θα ζυγιστώ ξανά τί θα δείξει!!! 

Α! Αυριο πάω για υπέρηχο στήθους. Ευχηθείτε μου καλή τύχη, ελπίζω να μην βρούν τίποτα......

----------


## angel79

καλη τυχη κοριτσάκι μου... το σχολιο ήταν κάτω από την δική μου απάντηση και νομιζα ότι το λεγες σ'εμενα.... sorry!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Ιτς οκ κούκλα μου!!!!

Ακυρο το προ ύπνου!! Μου τελείωσε το γάλα!!!!! Δεν πειράζει΄όμως, τα υπόλοιπα τα έκανα όπως έπρεπε!!! Το μπιφτεκάκι μου ήταν απλά ΤΕΛΕΙΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## anna9

Απο ποια ηλικια πρεπει να κανουμε υπερηχο στηθους?

----------


## polinaki1983

Αννα μου δεν είναι θέμα ηλικίας. Εγώ έχω κληρονομικό καρκίνο του μαστού και από τις 2 γιαγιάδες. Και οι 2 πέθαναν από αυτό. Η μία πέθανε στα 50 της. Η άλλη, πέθανε στα 73 αλλά όλες οι αδελφές της (5 στο σύνολο βρήκαν καρκίνο του μαστού πάνω τους σε ηλικία 30-40 ετών). 

Εγώ είχα γυγαντομαστία με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορεί καμιά εξέταση, να δείξει αν είχα κάτι. Λόγω και προβλήματος βάρους του στήθους που μου κατέστρεψε τον σπόνδυλο, έκανα σμίκρινση μαστού. Κατά την διάρκεια του χειρουργείου βρέθηκε ένας όγκος 2.5 εκατοστών στον ένα μαστό που ευτυχώς η βιοψία έδειξε πως δεν ήταν κάτι το κακό, αλλά ήταν μεταλλασόμενο. Δηλαδή αν έμενε μπορούσε να μεταλλακτεί σε κάτι κακό. 

Αυτός ο όγκος δεν είχε φανεί ποτέ ούτε στον υπέρυχο ούτε στην μαστογραφία. Το χειρουργίο το έκανα πριν 1μιση χρόνο, και τώρα θα πάω για επανεξέταση. Ελπίζουμε πως δεν θα βρεθεί κάτι. Πρέπει να κάνω κάθε χρόνο υπέρυχο στήθους για να συγκρίνουμε τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## aggeloydaki

Πολινάκι καλά αποτελέσματα σήμερα :thumbup:

ʼννα εμένα ο γιατρός μου είπε πως πρέπει από τα 34-35 και μετά να κάνουμε υπέρηχο κάθε χρόνο και μετά τα 40 μαστογραφία,όπως μου είπε συγκεκριμένα έχουμε τρελαθεί με την μεγάλη συχνότητα που παρουσιάζει πια ο καρκίνος και πως όσο πάει παρουσιάζεται σε όλο και πιο μικρές ηλικίες.

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα.... Μόλις επέστρεψα σπίτι.....

Βρήκαμε 2 αδενόματα στο ένα στήθος και κατω από την μασχάλη περίπου 1εκατοστό το καθένα..... Είπε δεν δείχνουν να είναι κάτι το ανυσιχιτικό προς το παρόν, αλλά καλύτερα να τα δείξω στον γιατρό μου και να αποφασίσει εκείνος τί θα γίνει.....

Την Τρίτη που θα πάω στον χειρούργο μου θα του δείξω τα αποτελέσματα και θα δούμε τί θα πει.....

Τώρα από θέμα διατροφής, σήμερα έχουμε
Μισό ποτήρι γάλα
΄μπιφτέκι κοτόπουλου για μεσημεριανό
1 κομμάτι κομπόστο ροδάκινο (σε χυμό) για απογευματινό
Βραδυνό ακόμα δεν ξέρω. δέχομαι προτάσεις!

----------


## anna65

Πωλινάκι καλά αποτελέσματα.
Οι γυναικολόγοι, οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς, ειδικά αυτοί που έχουν ζήσει αρκετές δύσκολες περιπτώσεις, συνιστούν μαστογραφία κάθε ένα-δυο χρόνια ακόμη και χωρίς οικογενειακό ιστορικό. Σε δημόσιο νοσοκομείο της επαρχίας, όπου πήγα να κάνω τη μαστογραφία που είχα γράψει μέσω ΙΚΑ, η ακτινολόγος νευρίασε και απόρησε με την ευκολία που μου συνέστησε τη μαστογραφία ο γυναικολόγος, καθώς θεωρεί πως μόνο όσες έχουν ιστορικό θα έπρεπε να κάνουν, ενώ οι υπόλοιπες απλά επιβαρύνονται με άσκοπη ακτινοβολία. Κατά τη γνώμη της, θα έπρεπε ο γιατρός πρώτα να με ψηλαφήσει, και μόνο όταν έβρισκε κάτι ύποπτο να με στέλνει για μαστογραφία. Όταν το μεταβίβασα στο γυναικολόγο, μου εξήγησε πως ενώ προσπαθεί να φέρνει κατά καιρούς γιατρούς να μιλήσουν σε ημερίδες για το ιατρικό και νοσηλευτικό προσωπικό, τελικά οι ημερίδες γίνονται με άδειες τις καρέκλες.

----------


## polinaki1983

Εγώ δεν κάνω μαστογραφία. Μόνο υπέρυχο. Ο χειρούργος μου μου είπε πως είναι πιο σύγουρο για μένα ο υπέρυχος παρά η μαστογραφία. 

Τρίτη θα του πάω τα αποτελέσματα να τα δει μιας και θα πάω για το μηνιαίο ραντεβού μου!

----------


## anna65

Δεν ξέρω για υπέρηχο, δεν εχω κάνει παρά μόνο μια φορά όταν έκανα τσεκ-απ σε ιδιωτική κλινική και μου είχανε πει ότι είναι συμπληρωματικό στη μαστογραφία. Ο γυναικολόγος μου είπε στη συνέχεια, ότι συστήνει υπέρηχο μόνο σε ειδικές περιπτώσεις. Δεν ξέρω, ίσως κάθε γιατρός εφαρμόζει το δικό του πρωτόκολλο βάση των γνώσεων και εμπειριών του.
Τα ευρήματα δεν είναι ποτέ ανησυχητικά από μόνα τους, παρά μόνο αν φανεί κάποια αυξητική τάση. Με το καλό και η μηνιαία εξέταση!

----------


## angel79

Πωλινάκι μου όλα να πανε καλα στο εύχομαι με όλη μου την καρδια. 
Μπράβο για την διατροφή σου χαιρομαι πολύ πολύ πολύ.... δεν έχω να σου κάνω πρόταση για το βράδυ γιατί δεν ξέρω τι μπορείς να φας σε αυτή την φάση  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
φιλια πολλά πολλά πολλά

----------


## polinaki1983

Μπορώ να φάω οτιδήποτε εκτός από όσπρια και τηγανητά.....

Για αύριο θα φτιάξω πίτα του βοσκού που είναι με κιμά (κοτόπουλου θα βάλω εγώ), καρότο, καλαμπόκι, και από πάμω έχει πουρέ και ψήνετε στον φούρνο.

Για απόψε δεν ξέρω.... ο άντρας μου θέλει πατάτες τηγανητές... και είπα να του κάνω το χατήρι.....

----------


## angel79

να του το κάνεις... και για να φάς και λίγη πρωτεϊνη μπορείς να κανεις και αυγουλάκι!

----------


## polinaki1983

Δεν μου επιτρέπετε ακόμα το αυγό!!!!

Εφτιαξα 2 κουταλιές φαρίν λακτέ και έφαγα. Δεν έλεγε να κατσω να ψήσω οτιδήποτε για να φάω μόνο απόψε, αφού αύριο θα κάνω ένα από τα αγαπημέν μου φαγητά!!!!

----------


## angel79

δεν μου το γραψες... σνιφ!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Δεν πειράζει!!!!! Κανονίστηκε το βραδυνό!!! Ανυπομονώ για αύριο!

----------


## aggeloydaki

τι καλό θα φας αύριο Πολινάκι?

----------


## angel79

ετσι μπραβο κοριτσακι μου!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> τι καλό θα φας αύριο Πολινάκι?


Το είπα και πιο πάνω αγγελουδάκι μου. Θα φτιάξω πίτα του βοσκού που είναι με κιμά, καρότο, καλαμπόκι και πουρε από πάνω

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!!!!!! 

Σήμερα ξύπνησα και δεν εχω φωνή!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Πού πήγες η φωνή μουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ υυυυυ.............

Εχω και έναν απαίσιο βήχα άστα να πάνε......

Εν το μεταξύ σήμερα στις 12 έχω ραντεβού για συνέντευξη σε δουλιά!!!!!!!! Πώς θα μειλάω χωρίς φωνη?

----------


## angel79

πιες ενα ζεστο αν μπορείς με μέλι να μαλακώσει ο λαιμουδάκος σου και θα πας και στην συνεντευξη
καλημερες!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> Εν το μεταξύ σήμερα στις 12 έχω ραντεβού για συνέντευξη σε δουλιά!!!!!!!! Πώς θα μειλάω χωρίς φωνη?


Να υποθέσω πως η δουλειά,που θα συνεντευξιαστείς προϋποθέτει ομιλία;Γιατί υπάρχουν κι άλλες όπου δοκιμάζεσαι αλλιώς...
Κι αν πονάει ο λαιμός σου κι αφήσεις μερικά αχ βαχ...ακόμα καλύτερα!Την πήρες τη δουλειά στο λεπτό!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> Εν το μεταξύ σήμερα στις 12 έχω ραντεβού για συνέντευξη σε δουλιά!!!!!!!! Πώς θα μειλάω χωρίς φωνη?
> 
> ...


Δυστυχώς ναι, προυποθέτει ομηλία......

χαχαχαχα το σκέφτηκα, νομίζεις δεν το σκεφτηκα? χαχαχαχαχα

Αλλά είναι με γυναίκα το ραντεβού, και δεν ξέρω τα σεξουαλικά την γούστα, αλιώς δεν θα με χαλούσε :P:P:P:P

----------


## anna65

Την πρώτη μέρα ενός πολύ ενδιαφέροντος σεμιναρίου που θα παρακολουθούσα, συνειδητοποίησα πως ο λαιμός μου αποφάσισε να κλείσει μέχρι νεοτέρας. Όμως, οι εκπαιδεύτριες ήθελαν την πολύ ενεργή συμμετοχή όλων μας, και αυτό απαιτούσε να χρησιμοποιήσω κι εγώ δεν ξέρω ποιές κρυφές φωνητικές χορδές. Τελικά, κάτι τα ζεστά, κάτι οι καραμέλλες για το λαιμό, κάτι η προσπάθεια, κατάφερα και επέζησα αξιοπρεπώς, κάνοντας οικονομία και λέγοντας αυτά ακριβώς που έπρεπε να πω. Ίσα ίσα με προφύλαξα από την άσκοπη φλυαρία μου!
Καλή επιτυχία στη συνέντευξη. Δεν ξέρεις ποτέ ποιά λεπτομέρεια θα κρίνει την τελική έκβαση - και μπορεί η ευαισθησία στη φωνή να είναι υπέρ σου. Εκτός και είναι για θέση τηλεφωνήτριας :wow:

----------


## polinaki1983

Θέση τηλεφωνήτριας? χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα οχι και τέτιος υποβιβασμός ρε συ Αννα μου!!! 

Εφτιαξα τώρα ένα ζεστό τσαγάκι, κιας ελπίσουμε πως θα βοηθήσει. Το θέμα είναι ότι η κανονική μου φωνή είναι πολύ ωραία και σέξυ ενώ αυτή τώρα είμαι σαν νταλικέρης!!!! 
χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## anna65

Αν η νέα θέση δεν απαιτεί σέξι στυλ και ομιλία, αλλά δεξιότητες νταλικέρη, τότε η θέση είναι στο τσεπάκι σου!

----------


## polinaki1983

χαχαχααχαχχαχχαχαχα 

Λοιπόν σήμερα φόρεσα το καλό μου μάυρο παντελόνι και μου έπεφτε.... ηταν σαν σακούλα πάνω μου.... Βάζω την φούστα μου, το ίδιο.....

Βρίσκω ένα μάυρο παντελόνι που είχα και έχει πάνω από χρόνο να το φορέσω, το βάζω, και.... βουαλά!!!!! Απλά τέλειο!!!!!!

Εβαλα και το τιγρέ στραπλες μου που τώρα είναι ωραιότερο από ποτέ πάνω μου και από ΄πάνω τα μανικάκια μου, έφτιαξα και το μαλί, πολύ ελαφρύ μακιγιάζ, και είμαι μια σέξυ κούκλα!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

Μπράαααβο αντε και καλη επιτυχια στην συνεντευξη:thumbup:

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by anna65_
> 
> Αν η νέα θέση δεν απαιτεί σέξι στυλ και ομιλία, αλλά δεξιότητες νταλικέρη, τότε η θέση είναι στο τσεπάκι σου!


Είπαμε,αλλά όχι κι έτσι!Δε θα κλέψουμε τη δουλειά μέσα από τα χέρια του Τάκη!Λυκοφιλίες!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> Εβαλα και το τιγρέ στραπλες μου που τώρα είναι ωραιότερο από ποτέ πάνω μου και από ΄πάνω τα μανικάκια μου, έφτιαξα και το μαλί, πολύ ελαφρύ μακιγιάζ, και είμαι μια σέξυ κούκλα!!!


Επιμένεις πως δεν πρόκειται για τη δουλειά,που λέγαμε;Γιατί μόνο σε λογίστρια η ετοιμασία σου δε με παραπέμπει.
Εκτός αν αυτό είναι το σενάριο,μέχρι να σε ρίξει ο μέλλων εργοδότης σου στο γραφείο,αδειάζοντας το με μια κίνηση
κι αρχίσει η "συνέντευξη"!Στην περίπτωση αυτή κάθε ευχή καλή επιτυχίας σε υποτιμά,δε νομίζεις;

----------


## polinaki1983

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα Ναταλάκι μου δυστυχώς άρχισα να έχω πρόβλημα με τα ρούχα μου, και φοράω ότι μου κάνει και με δείχνει πιο ωραία!!!!!!!

Πάντος αν ο εργοδότης είναι σαν τον George Clooney δεν με χαλάει καθόλου το να αδιάσει το γραφείο και να με ρίξει επάνω!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Να'μαι κι'εγώ!!!!!

----------


## angel79

τελεια!!!! good luck!

----------


## polinaki1983

Θενκς καλή μου. Τελείωσα την συνέντευξη. Θα περιμένουμε τηλεφώνημα τώρα!

----------


## angel79

πήγε καλα? πώς το νιώθεις???

----------


## polinaki1983

Βασικά απέρρηψα την μια πρόταση που μου έκαναν για μια εταιρεία, και μου είπαν θα δουν τί άλλο έχουν για μένα και θα με πάρουν τηλέφωνο.

----------


## angel79

αρα περιμενουμε!!!
lots of luck κοριτσι μου!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

*Πως ειναι σημερα το κορίτσι μας? κανενα νεο απο την δουλεια ειχαμε?
περιμενω το αυριο να ζυγιστεις να χαρουμε με την απωλεια:yes:*

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!!!!

Σήμερα δεν είμαι ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ καλά....... Θέλω να μπω στο αυτοκίνητο και να πάω ένα μακρινόοοοοοοοοοοοοο ταξίδι μόνη μου με τον μικρό.... Το μόνο που με κρατάει ακόμα εδώ είναι ότι σήμερα έχω εξετάσεις για μια θέση σε μια τράπεζα....
Και με τί μυαλό θα πάω να γράψω, μου λέτε?

Τέλος πάντον.....

----------


## click

συγκεντρωσου πωλινακι!
και καλη επιτυχια!:thumbup:

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλημέρα!!!!!
> 
> Σήμερα δεν είμαι ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ καλά....... Θέλω να μπω στο αυτοκίνητο και να πάω ένα μακρινόοοοοοοοοοοοοο ταξίδι μόνη μου με τον μικρό.... Το μόνο που με κρατάει ακόμα εδώ είναι ότι σήμερα έχω εξετάσεις για μια θέση σε μια τράπεζα....
> Και με τί μυαλό θα πάω να γράψω, μου λέτε?
> 
> Τέλος πάντον.....



γιατι γλυκια μου? συνέβη κατι?

----------


## polinaki1983

Αρκετά καραμελλίτσα μου......

----------


## NADINE_ed

Σκάρλετ!Είπαμε στις καληνύχτες μας πως ξημερώνει μια νέα μέρα σήμερα!
Μην επιτρέπεις σε κανέναν να κλέβει το χαμόγελο και τη θετική σου ενέργεια
ειδικά σήμερα,που έχεις να παλέψεις για το επαγγελματικό σου μέλλον.
Προσπέρασε,δες τη μεγάλη εικόνα κι εστίασε στα μελλοντικά σου λαμπερά σχέδια!
Όποιος δε σκοπεύει να κερδίσει μια θέση σε αυτήν δεν αξίζει το δάκρυ,που ρίχνεις!

----------


## smart

καλη επιτυχια κ καλα αποτελεσματα πωλ  :Smile: 

πολυ ωραιο το μαλλι  :Wink:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> Σκάρλετ!Είπαμε στις καληνύχτες μας πως ξημερώνει μια νέα μέρα σήμερα!
> Μην επιτρέπεις σε κανέναν να κλέβει το χαμόγελο και τη θετική σου ενέργεια
> ειδικά σήμερα,που έχεις να παλέψεις για το επαγγελματικό σου μέλλον.
> Προσπέρασε,δες τη μεγάλη εικόνα κι εστίασε στα μελλοντικά σου λαμπερά σχέδια!
> Όποιος δε σκοπεύει να κερδίσει μια θέση σε αυτήν δεν αξίζει το δάκρυ,που ρίχνεις!


Ξημέρωσε μια νέα μέρα, η οποία με έκανε ακόμα χειρότερα από τις καλυνύχτες.....
Αυριο είναι αργία εδώ, και όλο μου περνάει από το μυαλό να ρίξω 2 ρουχαλάκια σε μια βαλιτσούλα, μερικά πανάκια και να πάρω τον μικρό να φύγουμε....

αλλά πού να πάμε? αυτό είναι η απωρία......

Για να μπορέσω να εστιάσω στους στόχους μου πιστεύω πρέπει να ξεφίγω λίγο από την καθημερινότητά μου.....

Το ξέρω πως κανείς δεν αξίζει το δάκρυ μου..... Ειδικά κάπιος που δεν είναι καν δίπλα μου, αλλά έλα που τα καταφέρνει και το παίρνει....

----------


## polinaki1983

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ κλικ και σμαρτ!!! Θα χρειαστώ την καλή επιτυχία! Αν είχα και κανένα μέσον, θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερα για την θέση...

----------


## NADINE_ed

Δεν είναι άσχημη η ιδέα σου να ξεφύγετε λιγάκι με το παιδί καθώς έχετε εκεί τριήμερο.
Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω πως η Πωλίνα,που ξέρουμε,δεν έχει πού να πάει!
Αν είναι θέμα το οικονομικό και δεν υπάρχει σπίτι για φιλοξενία και η ημερίσια στη φύση
δεν είναι άσχημη ιδέα!Τη μία μέρα με το παιδί να χαρεί κι εκείνο και την επόμενη
το αφήνεις στον μπαμπά του ή στη μαμά σου και ξεκλέβεις εσύ κάποιες ώρες με τον εαυτό σου
να στανιάρεις.Πριν πεις δε γίνεται,δες λίγο μήπως γίνεται!Δεν είναι δα και τόση πολυτέλεια!

----------


## polinaki1983

Το οικονομικό είναι το πρόβλημα ναι.... Και δεν έχω που πα πάω να με φιλοξενήσουν. Μόνο η ξαδέλφη μου είναι, που τώρα είναι στα μαχαίρια με τον άντρα της, και δεν θέλω να πάω και εγώ μεστα πόδια της....

Η μαμά και ο μπαμπάς φεύγουν αύριο μεσημέρι για τριήμερο!!!!!!!!! Τους τιχερούς.......

Στον άντρα μου δεν θέλω να τον αφήσω, γιατί μετά θα μου το βγάλει ξυνό "μου άφησες τον μικρό, και έφυγες, να δούμε που πήγες, και εμένα με τρέλλανε," κτλ κτλ κτλ.....

----------


## anna65

Γενικά, οι άντρες μπορούν να "ξεκλέβουν" κάποιες ώρες για αυτούς, είτε λέγεται καφενείο, είτε γήπεδο, είτε απλά αντροπαρέα, και να θεωρείται φυσικό να κρατάμε μόνες τα παιδιά, είτε είναι ένα ή περισσότερα. Αν όμως μια γυναίκα "κλέψει" λίγες ώρες ακόμη και για να πάει μόνη της σούπερ-μάρκετ, έχει να αντιμετωπίσει τις ατάκες του στυλ που ανέφερες "πού με άφησες μόνο με το μικρό, τρελλάθηκα, δεν ήξερα τι να κάνω" κλπ. Φταίμε, φταίμε χίλιες φορές! Τους μαθαίνουμε να μας εμπιστεύονται, και νιώθουμε ενοχές αν χρειαστούμε λίγο χρόνο προσωπικό!
Αν δεν τα καταφέρεις να αποβάλεις αυτές τις ενοχές, στην ανάγκη ρίξε τον μικρό στο αμάξι και κάνε την για άγνωστη κατεύθυνση. Ένας λόφος κάπου κοντά, μια παραλία να ρεμβάσεις τη θάλασσα, μια διαδρομή που όλο τη σκεφτόσουν και ποτέ δεν έβρισκες χρόνο. Πήγαινε απλά μια βόλτα στην ξαδέλφη για καφέ. Βγες έξω - σε περιτριγυρίζει μια ψιλοκατάθλιψη, πάλεψέ την πριν σε νικήσει! Έχεις τόσες δικτυακές φίλες να σε στηρίζουν με τη σκέψη τους!

----------


## polinaki1983

Και τί δεν θα έδεινα αυτές οι διαδυκτιακές φίλες να ήταν πιο κοντά...... Δεν με νιάζουν οι ώρες του ταξιδιού φτάνει να μπορούσα να πάω με το αυτοκίνητο...... Κάτι θα βρω να κάνω...... Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μείνω έτσι...... Μόλις κανόνισα να έρθει αύριο η οικιακή βοηθός αντί για το σάββατο, για να έχω το σαββατοκυρίακο μου ελέυθερο...... Σίγουρα κάτι θα κάνω...... 

εν μπορώ να είμαι έτσι... Τα θαυμαστικά μου τα αντικατέστησαν τα αποσιοποιητικά και αυτό το συχένομαι...

----------


## tidekpe

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Θέση τηλεφωνήτριας? χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα οχι και τέτιος υποβιβασμός ρε συ Αννα μου!!!


:thumbdown:

----------


## Αδαμαντια_ed

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by anna65_
> 
> Αν η νέα θέση δεν απαιτεί σέξι στυλ και ομιλία, αλλά δεξιότητες νταλικέρη, τότε η θέση είναι στο τσεπάκι σου!
> 
> ...


Καλα Ναταλακι μου εισαι απιστευτη τι γελιο ριχνω καθε φορα:spin::spin::spin:

----------


## Αδαμαντια_ed

Καρδουλιτσα μου τι μου επαθες?:barfy:
Εισαι η χαρα της ζωης μην το ξεχνας,εχεις και τον Αντρικο σου την Χαρα της χαρας της ζωης ε?ε?ε?ε?ε?ε?ε? :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## polinaki1983

Τί να πάθω συμπεθέρα μου.....

Τα γνωστά, δεν τα ξέρεις? Τον αντρίκο τον έχω, την χαρά της ζωής δεν την έχω όμως.....

----------


## lessing_ed

Πωλινα αυτα τα προβληματα υπηρχαν κ πριν δεν ειναι καινουργια.Εστιασε τωρα στον εαυτο σου.Απολαυσε το οτι η μεγαλη σου επιθυμια εγινε πραγματικοτητα.Εστιασε στην υγεια σου κ στην καλη σου διατροφη.Εστιασε σε σενα.Κανε κατι που να σε ευχαριστει κ μην σκεφτεσαι αντιδρασεις των αλλων.Ουκ αν λαβοις παρα του μη εχοντος!

----------


## polinaki1983

Ευκολα τα λέμε λέσσινγκ μου, δύσκολα όμως γίνονται. Πόσο εύκολο είναι να είσαι καλά, και να μην δίνεις καμμία απολύτως συμασία σε κάπιον που μένει μαζί σου? Δεν μπορείς!!!!! (να και τα θαυμαστικά μου).

Να σας πω και ένα νέο, πήγα στην εξέταση, και τα πήγα περίφημα!!!!!!!!!! Το πρώτο τεστ ήταν 20 λεπτά, και έκανα 22 ερωτήσεις ενώ από ότι είδα οι άλλοι είχαν προλάβει να κάνουν μέσο όρο 10-15 ερωτήσεις. 
Το δέυτερο τεστ ήταν 12 λεπτά, και έκανα 26 ερωτήσεις ενώ οι άλλοι έλεγαν πως πρόλαβαν μόνο 13-15.
Το τρίτο τεστ ήταν 40 λεπτά, και απάντησα και τις 10 ερωτήσεις με κάθε λεπτομέρεια. Φεύγοντας άκουσα πολλούς να παραπονιούντε πως ήταν δύσκολα τα θέματα. Εμένα μου φάνηκαν πολύ πολύ εύκολα!!!!

Τώρα μένει να τα βαθμολογίσουν, και να μας καλέσουν για συνέντευξη.

----------


## NADINE_ed

ʼντε,καλά αποτελέσματα τώρα,Πωλινάκι μου!

----------


## yannaki

Για αρχή Πωλινάκι καλα σκατά(έτσι μας ευχόταν ο μπαμπας μου και όλα πήγαιναν καλά) ακόμη δηλαδη γιατι η αδελφή μου κάνει μεταπτυχιακό ή μάλλον είναι υποψηφια δοκτορ, και στα σαραντα της κάνει το κολλεγιοπαιδο!!
Πάμε τώρα στο δεύτερο κομμάτι της ετοιμ'οτητας σου για φυγή. Δεν θα σου πω παρα μόνο ένα : η ανασφάλεια και η αβεβαιότητα κλονίζουν αυτά που ηξεραν οι άλλοι για εμάς τωρα που βλέπουν κατι άλλο μπροστά τους και κάνουν σπασμωδικες κινήσεις. Τα υπόλοιπα θα τα πουμε στο σκαϊπ....

----------


## angel79

κοριτσάκι μου εσυ, παρε τους 4 τροχους σου και το αντράκι σου και φύγε.... φυγε μακρυα όπου σε βγάλει μιας και το εχεις αναγκη! μην ασχοληθείς με τίποτα αλλο εκτός από αυτό που θες!!! όλοι εχουμε προβληματα είτε σοβαρά είτε λιγοτερο σοβαρα.. Θα πρέπει να συμφωνησω με αυτο που σου είπε η anna65 δυστυχως ετσι είναι και δυστυχώς φταιμε εμεις... προσεχε τον εαυτουλη σου γιατί ακόμα προσαρμοζεται στην νεα πραγματικότητα. 
α και μπραβο πολλά πολλά πολλά για τις εξετασεις σου!!!
σε φιλώ γλυκα και σε καληνυχτω!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by yannaki_
> Πάμε τώρα στο δεύτερο κομμάτι της ετοιμ'οτητας σου για φυγή. Δεν θα σου πω παρα μόνο ένα : η ανασφάλεια και η αβεβαιότητα κλονίζουν αυτά που ηξεραν οι άλλοι για εμάς τωρα που βλέπουν κατι άλλο μπροστά τους και κάνουν σπασμωδικες κινήσεις. Τα υπόλοιπα θα τα πουμε στο σκαϊπ....


Δεν κατάλαβα τί μου είπες Γιάννα μου αλλά θα μου τα εξηγήσεις από το σκαϊπ καλύτερα.....

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by angel79_
> κοριτσάκι μου εσυ, παρε τους 4 τροχους σου και το αντράκι σου και φύγε.... φυγε μακρυα όπου σε βγάλει μιας και το εχεις αναγκη! μην ασχοληθείς με τίποτα αλλο εκτός από αυτό που θες!!! όλοι εχουμε προβληματα είτε σοβαρά είτε λιγοτερο σοβαρα.. Θα πρέπει να συμφωνησω με αυτο που σου είπε η anna65 δυστυχως ετσι είναι και δυστυχώς φταιμε εμεις... προσεχε τον εαυτουλη σου γιατί ακόμα προσαρμοζεται στην νεα πραγματικότητα. 
> α και μπραβο πολλά πολλά πολλά για τις εξετασεις σου!!!
> σε φιλώ γλυκα και σε καληνυχτω!!!


Αχ Αντζελ μου θα το κάνω. Το πήρα απόφαση. Η το Σάββατο ή την Κυριακή, θα ξεκινήσω πρωί πρωί με τον μικρό, και θα πάω στα βουνά, εκεί που θα είναι η μάμά μου. Βόλτα. Μου αρέσει πολύ εκεί που θα παν, και είναι ευκαιρία. Μονοήμερη εκδρομή. Κάτι είναι κι αυτό. 

Σήμερα ήταν τα γενέθλια της θείας μου δίπλα, ήρθε το γαιδούρι σπίτι στις 5μιση να πιάσει κάτι και να πάει εργοστάσιο και του λέμε θα είσαι σπίτι μέχρι τις 8 που είμαστε καλεσμένοι στην θεία? ναι λέει. αν ήρθατε εσείς κορίτσια, ήρθε και αυτός. Ακόμα λείπει. Το έκανε σκόπιμα γιατί νομίζει πως έτσι με προσβάλλει. Νομίζει πως έτσι υποτιμά εμένα. Αλλά κάνει μεγάλο λάθος. Τον ίδιο του τον εαυτό προσβάλει. Οταν πήγαμε μου λέει η θεία, που είναι ο Γιώργος, λέω δεν ξέρω. Λέει η μαμά μου είπε θα είναι σπίτι μέχρι τις 8. λέει η θεία η ώρα είναι 8 και τέταρτο, πούντος. Δεν απάντησα. Φάγαμε, σβήσαμε τα κεράκια, έγεινε 9μιση και γυρνάει και λέει η θεία στον θείο μου, δεν μας καταδέκτηκε ο Γιώργος? Εμείς προχτές πήγαμε στα δικά του γενέθλια. 

Εκανα πως δεν άκουσα γιατί δεν ήθελα να σπείρω δυχόνια, αλλά μου άρεσε που έπεσε στα μάτια τους. 

Βάζει μόνος τα χεράκια του και βγάζει τα ματάκια του και νομίζει πως κάνει σε μένα κακό. 

Εγώ περασα πολύ όμορφα, πήγα με τον μικρό μου σούπερ μάρκετ και πήραμε πραγματάκια που δικαιούμαι να φάω, πήγαμε στην θεία και έκατσε φρόνυμος και έφαγε το φαγάκι του, την τούρτα του, ήρθαμε πάνω κάναμε μπάνιο, και ήθελε να κοιμηθούμε μαζί. τον κοίμησα και ούτε μια στιγμή δεν έψαξε τον μπαμπά του. Αχ τί ωραία θα ήταν να ήταν πάντα έτσι η ζωή μου.....

----------


## anna65

Όπως έχω πει αρκετές φορές στο φόρουμ, η απώλεια κιλών οδηγεί στην έκρηξη των ορμονών και φέρνει μια ψιλοκατάθλιψη. Από την άλλη, οι γύρω μας έχουν να αντιμετωπίσουν την αλλαγή των ισορροπιών, οπότε φυσικό είναι να αντιδρούν κι αυτοί λίγο απρόβλεπτα. Αν προσθέσεις πως συνήθως και πριν την επέμβαση δεν υπήρχε μια ομαλή κατάσταση, αλλά αρκετά ανεπίλυτα προβλήματα, τότε η αλλαγή ισορροπιών προκαλεί αλυσιδωτές καταστάσεις με άγνωστη κατάληξη. 
Πωλινάκι μου, αυτά που βιώνεις είναι αρκετά οδυνηρά, αλλά δεν είσαι η μόνη που τα περνάει σε αυτή τη φάση της ζωής σου. Και δεν θα λυθούν ως δια μαγείας. Οι ορμόνες θα πάρουν λίγες βδομάδες μέχρι να ισορροπήσουν, οι σχέσεις είναι άλλο κεφάλαιο πολύ πιο πολύπλοκο. Κοίτα τον εαυτό σου για την ώρα, ασχολήσου με την Πολύμνια, τις συνεντεύξεις σου, τον Αντρίκο σου και τα άλλα θα μπούνε στη θέση τους με τον καιρό.

----------


## angel79

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!!! μια καινουργια μέρα αρχίζει και θέλω να πιστευω ότι είνα καλυτερη από την χθεσινη!!!!
Δενν ξερω τι παιρνας με τον συζυγό σου (αν θες να μαθω το λες σε U2U η στείλε μου το Skype σου να σε κάνω add). στο τέλος της μέρας θα πρέπει εσυ να είσαι καλά και το παιδάκι σου και μετά όλοι οι υπόλοιποι. Κοιτα να περάσεις καλά το ΣΚ και παρατα ότι σε στεναχωρει....
Να ξέρεις ότι εδω μεσα έχεις φίλους και μπορείς να μοιραστεις μαζί τους ότι θες και όποτε θες!!!
Προσεχε κοριτσακι μου εσενα και τον μικρούλη σου. 
σε φιλώ γλυκα!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κορίτσια μου!!! Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ που είστε δίπλα μου!!!! Σήμερα είμαι καλύτερα όχι γιατί έγινε κάτι, αλλά γιατί πήρα απόφαση πως όλες οι δουλιές μου θα τελειώσουν σήμερα και αύριο ή μεθαύριο (ή και τις 2 μέρες!!!!) θα πάω εκδρομή με τον γιόκκα μου!!!! Ηδη σήμερα που ήρθε η κοπέλλα θα την βάλω να βγάλουμε όλα τα ρούχα του μωρού από την ντουλάπα για να τα συγηρήσουμε και να του βρω ωραία χοντρα ρουχαλάκια να τον πάω στο βουνό!!! Δεν ξέρω αν έχει χιόνια, αλλά δεν με νοιάζει, εγώ θέλω να πάω ούτως ή άλλως!!!!

Ο κύριος είπε πως θα πάει και αύριο και μεθάυριο δουλιά. Πήγε και σήμερα αν και αργία!!!! πάντος είτε πάει είτε δεν πάει, για μένα δεν αλλάζει τίποτα από την απόφασή μου.

Αχ τί ωραία που είμαι μόνη με τον μικρό!!! Πρώτη φορά ο μικρός να ξυπνήσει στις 6 όπως πάντα, και να ξανακυμιθεί μέχρι τις 9!!!!!! Είναι επειδή δεν είχε τον μπαμπά του μάλλον! 

Σας φιλώ γλυκά!!!!

Αντζελ θα σου στείλω το σκαϊπ μου μεσω γιου του γιου!

----------


## anna9

Καλημερα . Aggeloudaki πιστευω οτι αν υπαρχει οικογενειακο ιστορικο θα πρεπει να γινετε νωριτερα ο υπερηχος στηθους

----------


## NADINE_ed

Ξύπνησε η Σκάρλετ επιτέλους κι ετοιμάζεται!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα Ναταλύ μου!!!! Δεν θα το πιστέψεις αλλά χτες το βράδυ ξέρεις τί έψαχνα? Για μάντεψε.... Αλλά λόγω αργοπορίας ήταν ακριβά και δεν έλεγε για 3 μέρες να το κανονίσω....

----------


## NADINE_ed

?

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέρα Πωλινάκι, χαιρομαι που θα πας εκδρομουλα με τον μπεμπουλη σου, θα ανανεωθεις
με τα κιλακια τι απώλειες ειχαμε να ανεβουμε κι αλλο?:tumble:*

----------


## polinaki1983

Oh yeah Nathalie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Για 3 μερούλες!!!! Αλλά μου εύγενε πολύ το εισητήριο!!!! Από ξενοδοχεία τί λένε οι τιμές εκεί?

Καραμελίτσα μου, η ζυγαριά επιμένει να δείχνει 114....... Ουτε καν 113 που ήμουνα την προηγούμενη βδομάδα. Θα δείξει από βδομάδα τί θα γίνει

----------


## karamela_ed

*Eλα Πωλινάκι μου μην στεναχωριέσαι θα στα σκασει όλα μαζι, εχεις ρωτησει τον γιατρο σου μηπως πρεπει να αλλαξεις κατι στην διατροφη σου?*

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> Oh yeah Nathalie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Για 3 μερούλες!!!! Αλλά μου εύγενε πολύ το εισητήριο!!!! Από ξενοδοχεία τί λένε οι τιμές εκεί?


 :Smile:  Δε με αφορούν οι τιμές των ξενοδοχείων στη Θεσσαλονίκη για να ξέρω.Ούτε εσένα σε αφορούν.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> *Eλα Πωλινάκι μου μην στεναχωριέσαι θα στα σκασει όλα μαζι, εχεις ρωτησει τον γιατρο σου μηπως πρεπει να αλλαξεις κατι στην διατροφη σου?*


Την Τετάρτη έχω ράντεβού με την διατροφολόγο καλή μου και εκεί θα κάνουμε ένα πρόγραμμα.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> Oh yeah Nathalie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Για 3 μερούλες!!!! Αλλά μου εύγενε πολύ το εισητήριο!!!! Από ξενοδοχεία τί λένε οι τιμές εκεί?
> 
> ...


Είσαι σίγουρη για αυτό που λες? θα έρθω με το ζιζάνιο όταν με το καλό είναι να έρθω!!!!!! εκεί είναι που θα διερωτάσε πως μπορούμε εμείς οι εργαζόμενες μητέρες να τα βγάζουμε πέρα!!! χαχαχα

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!!! Σήμερα ξυμέρωσε μια πολύ άσχημη μέρα. έξω βροχές..... καταιγίδες.... αστραπές και βροντές...... Ακυρος ο περίπατος για σήμερα.... Με τέτιο καιρό δεν το διακυνδυνεύω να πάω με το μωρό στο βουνό. αλλά και να πάω, δεν θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα, άρα χαμένα λευτά για βενζίνη..... Θα τον πάρω μια βόλτα στο mall μάλλον..... Αν φτιάξει λίγο ο καιρός, αλιώς κλεισμένοι σπίτι.....

----------


## angel79

καλήμέρες!! δεν πειραζει κοριτσάκι μου, και αύριο μερα είναι, αμα φτιάξει ο καιρός πας. 
Σημερα κανε τις βόλτες σου να αλλάξεις παραστάσεις και εσυ και ο μικρός και βλεπεις για αργότερα!!!
φιλια πολλά

----------


## karamela_ed

*Kαλημέρα Πωλινάκι, δεν πειραζει χουχουλιασε στο σπιτι με τον μπεμπίτσο :spin:*

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα!!!!! Τελικά πήγαμε με την αδελφή μου στην υπεραγορά, ψωνίσαμε, γυρίσαμε σπίτι και μαγειρέψαμε (ή μάλλον καλύτερα μαγείρεψα) γλυκόξυνο κοτόπουλο και ρίζι. Θα είχε καλεσμένους και δεν ήξερε τί να μαγειρέψει!!!!!  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 

Μου βγήκε υπέροχο αν και πρώτη φορά το έκανα!!!! Εφαγα 3 ολόκληρα κυβάκια κοτόπουλου!!!!! Τώρα νιώθω σκασμένη αλλά δεν πειράζει, θα περάσει. Οι άλλοι ρωτούσαν γιατί έφαγα τόσο λίγο και τους είπε ο γαμπρός μου πως κάνω δίαιτα :P:P:P

Εν το μεταξύ χτες το βράδυ, ρώτησα τον άντρα μου αν θα πάει δουλιά σήμερα, και μου είπε ναι, και του είχα πει πως είχα σκοπό να πάω στα βουνά. Και μου είχε πει να μην πάω, και του λέω θα δω. Και σήμερα με έπερνε όλη μέρα στο σταθερό και δεν απαντούσα, αφού δεν είμουνα σπίτι και με έπερνε στο κινητό και ρωτούσε που είμαι!!! χαχαχαχαχαχαχα Τον τρώει μην πάω πουθενά και δεν το ξέρει. 

Πάντος όπως και να έχει πέρασα πολύ όμορφα ΄την μέρα μου, ο μικρός το διασκέδασε που με βοήθησε να μαγειρέψουμε μαζί, και γενικός είχαμε μια πολύ ύρεμη μέρα!!!!

Τώρα πάω για τον απογευματινό μου υπνάκο! Φιλάκια!

----------


## yannaki

Πωλίνακι μου όλα καλά;

----------


## polinaki1983

ΚΑλημέρα Γιάννα μου. Καλά εσύ και το τικεράκι σου έχετε βαλθεί να με τρελλάνετε!!!!!!!

Καλά είμαι, θα τα πούμε από το skype!!!

----------


## angel79

καλημερες!! πως είναι ο καιρός??? θα πας εκδρομουλα?

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα αντζελ μου. Οχι δεν θα πάω, έξω ο καιρός είναι χάλια. Πάρα πολύ αέρας και ώρες ώρες βρέχει. Δεν πειράζει, θα την βγαλω σπίτι με τον μικρό μου

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέρα πωλινακι, δεν πειραζει εχεις την καλυτερη παρεα ομως*

----------


## polinaki1983

ΚΑλημέρα καραμελίτσα μου!!!!!! Αχ ναι, αλλά δεν με αφήνει ούτε τα κρεβάτια να φτιαξω!!!! χαχαχαχαχαχα

εχει τρελλαθεί σήμερα, όλη μέρα με αγκαλιάζει και με γαργαλάει και γελάει συνεχώς το καλό μου!!!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

*Αυτο ειναι ευτυχια , να εχεις ενα μπομπιρακο ετσι τρελο:tumble:*

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλά άλλο να στο λέω και άλλο να τον βλέπεις!!!!!!


Εφερε πριν λίγο το σταθερό του σπιτιού και μπήκε στο μενού και μου λέει "μάμα τί γράφει δαμε?" "Γιώργος αγάπη μου, του λέω" "γιώγο παπάκη? μου λέει" "ναι ο παπάκης, του λέω". Πατάει και κάνει κλήση, βάζει ανοικτή ακρόαση και περιμένει. Απαντάει ο άντρας μου, και του λέει ο μικρός "που είσαι?" "δουλιά είμαι μωρό μου, λέει ο άντρας μου" "έρτεις σπίτι έκαμα φαί, λέει ο μικρός" "Τι φαί? ρωτάει" "ζαμπουες και τοματα," λέει ο μικρός και του το έκλεισε!!!!!!!

Και όλα αυτά επειδή βάλαμε ποδαράκια στον φούρνο με φρέσκια ντοματούλα να ψηθούν, και ο μικρός δεν γίνετε να μαγειρεύω και να μην βοηθήσει!!!!!

----------


## yannaki

Αντε καλη σας όρεξη!!!! Εμείς πάμε βόλτα στον Υμηττο να μας δει ο ήλιος!! Θα πάρουμε και φαγητό και μας βλέπω να επιστρέφουμε καλό απογευμα!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλά να περάσεις Γιάννα μου!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ!!!!!ΤΙ ΕΧΑΣΑ????????????????????

----------


## aggeloydaki

mariaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa καλως ηρθεςςςς πεστα ολα!πως εισαι?????πως ηταν η ολη διαδικασια??

----------


## Maria Hope

ΚΑΛΩΣ ΣΑΣ ΒΡΗΚΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΗΘΗΚΑ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ...ΓΙΑ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ......ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΟΚ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:roll: ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΜΙΚΡΟΥΛΑΚΙ ΣΤΟΜΑΧΑΚΙ.....ΧΙΧΙΧΙΧΙΙΧΙΧ
ΕΣΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΑΤΕ ΤΟΣΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΛΕΙΠΑ???????????????:wink1:

----------


## polinaki1983

Mαρία!!!!! Επιτέλους εμφανίστηκες!!!!!!! Πώς είσαι καλή μου? Πώς νιώθεις?

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα..... 1 μήνας ακριβώς μετά το χειρουργείο και η ζυγαριά κολλημένη για σχεδόν 2 βδομάδες... Και όχι απλά κολλημένη αλλά κολλημένη στο 114 και όχι στο 113 που είχα φτάσει........

Εχω φρυκάρει με την κατάσταση αυτή....

Τεταρτη θα πάω στον γιατρο και στην διατροφολογο να δούμε τί θα πουν.....

----------


## anna65

Όντως είναι πολύ νωρίς για να κολλήσεις σε πλατό, από την άλλη ήταν πολύ απότομη η πτώση! Για να δούμε τι θα προτείνει η διατροφολόγος για να ξυπνήσεις το μεταβολισμό να πάρει πάλι μπρος προς τα κάτω. Νερό και κίνηση μην ξεχνάς!

----------


## polinaki1983

Εχω απογοητευτεί Αννα μου......

----------


## aggeloydaki

Polinaki καλημέρα και υπομονή ,2 μερούλες μείνανε μέχρι να πας στο γιατρό,Κάνε εσύ αυτό που πρέπει από άποψη διατροφής και που θα πάει η ρημάδα η ζυγαριά θα σε δικαιώσει στο τέλος

----------


## angel79

ελα κοριτσάκι μου μην μου απογοητεύεσαι. Εχει φαει μεγάλο σοκ ο οργανισμός σου και μεγάλη ταλαιπωρια. δεν τι θα σου πει ο γιατρός και ο διατροφολόγος. Μπορεί να πρέπει να τρως παραπάνω ή να πίνεις περισσότερο νερο για να ξυπνησει ο οργανισμός σού. Κάνε λίγη υπομονή μέχρι την Τετάρτη.
:love::love::love:

----------


## polinaki1983

ουφ......

Λοιπόν σήμερα έχουμε 1 ποτήρι κρύο γάλα 
μεσημεριανό 1 μπιφτέκι (ή όσο μπορέσω να φάω)
Απογευματινό 1 κομματι κομποστο ροδακινο (σε χυμό, όχι συρόπι)
Βραδυνό δεν ξέρω ακόμα. για τους άλλους θα κάνω φασολάδα με φρέσκα φασολια. 
Προ ύπνου πάλι ενα ποτήρι γάλα.

----------


## anna65

Μόλις μίλησα στο τηλέφωνο με μια σληβάτη 6 βδομάδων, που μου δήλωσε απογοητευμένη μετά από απώλεια 13 κιλών, και μου ανέφερε για μια άλλη σληβάτη που αν είχε χάσει σχεδόν 30 κιλά μετά από 3 μήνες παραμονή στο νοσοκομείο (λόγω επιπλοκών), ένα μήνα μετά δεν κατέβηκε άλλο γραμμάριο. Δεν ξέρω τι να πω, οι στατιστικές συνεχίζουν να λένε πως στη διετία τα αποτελέσματα της σληβ και του μπαι-πας είναι τα ίδια αλλά δεν ξέρω για το ρυθμό απώλειας. Ο καθηγητής δεν λέει τυχαία τη χολοπαγκρεατική "φεράρρι", όντως είδα τις ενδείξεις στη ζυγαριά μου να κατεβαίνουν με ιλιγγιώδεις ταχύτητες και φαντάζομαι ότι στη σληβ οι ρυθμοί θα πρέπει να είναι πιο αργοί. Από κει και πέρα, κάθε οργανισμός λειτουργεί διαφορετικά και τα κιλά φεύγουν με διαφορετικές ταχύτητες.

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχ Αννα μου, το ξερω πως με την σληβ γενικός δεν χάνεις ούτε τόσα όσα με την χολοπαγκρεατική, γιαυτό και αν δεις ο στοχος μου είναι ψηλός, αλλά ελπίζω να τον πιάσω να μην μείνω στα 100+.......

Και 1 κιλο την βδομαδα να χάνω δεν με πειράζει, φτάνει να το χάνω.... Δεν μπορώ να βλέπω αυτή την στασιμότητα.....

----------


## aggeloydaki

polinaki όπου να'ναι τελειώνει και η άδειά σου ε? θα πάρεις κάποια παράταση ή θα γυρίσεις στην δουλειά?

----------


## polinaki1983

Ναι αγγελουδάκι μου, είναι η τελευταία μου βδομάδα αυτή. Θα πάω πίσω είτε πάρω παράταση είτε όχι. Φυσικά θα επιδιώξω να πάρω παράταση για να μπορώ να σχολάω πιο νορίς και να πληρώνομαι και από το αφεντικό και από το ικα, αλλά θα δείξει!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> ουφ......
> 
> Λοιπόν σήμερα έχουμε 1 ποτήρι κρύο γάλα 
> μεσημεριανό 1 μπιφτέκι (ή όσο μπορέσω να φάω)
> Απογευματινό 1 κομματι κομποστο ροδακινο (σε χυμό, όχι συρόπι)
> Βραδυνό δεν ξέρω ακόμα. για τους άλλους θα κάνω φασολάδα με φρέσκα φασολια. 
> Προ ύπνου πάλι ενα ποτήρι γάλα.


Βραδυνό φρυγανιά με 1 κομματάκι χαλούμι διαίτης και ελάχιστο τυράκι ενταμ διαίτης. 

Το απόλαυσα όσο δεν φαντάζεστε κορίτσια!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Νομίζω ότι το βραδυνό μου θα το καθιερώσω σαν πρωινό ειδικά τώρα που θα πάω δουλια. Μου άρεσε πολύ!!!!

----------


## yannaki

Πως τα πας καλή μου;

----------


## polinaki1983

Λοιπόν!!!

Απολογισμός του μήνα!

Αρχικό βάρος (4/3/2011) 125κιλά
Σημερινό βάρος (4/4/2011) 113.7 κιλά

Αλλαγές στο σώμα:

Στο πρόσωπο έχει φανεί η διαφορά, έχει ξεφουσκώσει και άρχισε να κάνει γωνίες.
Στον λεμό έχουν αρχίσει να διαγράφονται τα κόκκαλα :shocked2::shocked2:
Εχει Μαζέψει κατά πολύ το φουσκομένο στομάχι που είχα
Η κοιλιά έχει χαλαρώσει αφάνταστα, και έχει μείνει ένα κομμάτι μόνο ανάμεσα στο στομάχι και την κοιλιά που πετάει ακόμα.
Τα πόδια μου έχουν αδυνατύσει αλλά η περιφέρει έχει μαζέψει ελάχιστα.
Το στήθος έχει ξεφουσκώσει δυστυχώς και άρχισε να χαλαρώνει ελάχιστα..... :Frown: 


Αυτά!!!! Αυριο ή Τετάρτη θα κάνω μετρήσεις να έχω και πόντους για να συγκρίνω από μήνα σε μήνα.

----------


## marou_laki

Πωλινακι...ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΕΝΥΔΑΤΩΣΗ με baby oil.Καθε μερα σε νωπο δερμα.Κανονας.

----------


## polinaki1983

marou_laki πρώτη φορά το ακούω αυτό. Σε τί βοηθάει?

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> marou_laki πρώτη φορά το ακούω αυτό. Σε τί βοηθάει?


Ενυδατωνει βαθια το δερμα , βοηθαει να μην κανεις ραγαδες και ζαρες 
και γενικα στην ολη "συσφιξη".Απλα να βαζεις παντου και στο στηθος.
Σε νωπο δερμα μικρη ποσοτητα και μετα με την πετσετα θα ταμποναρεις 
δεν θα τριβεις να μην φευγει..Ασε που θα ειναι και το δερμα σου βελουδο :thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

Α ωραία!!!! Θα το κάνω!!!!! Ελπίζω να βοηθήσει!!!!!!!

Σε ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή!

Ηξερα μόνο για το κρύο νερό ότι σφήγγει το δέρμα, και πάντα πρωτού βγω από το μπάνιο ρίχνω πάνω μου παγομένο. Τώρα θα πασαλίβομαι και με το λάδι του μωρού!!!!!

----------


## Anagenisiaki_Thea

baby oil σε τζελ ακομα καλυτερα
θα αποφυγεις και τις ραγαδες
δες κανεις μπανιο, ριχνεις το τζελ στο σωμα σου και μετα νερακι ωστε να διαλυθει και ν απαει οσο χρειαζετια παντου,,,,,
ουφ κουραστηκα και που το σκεφτηκα,,,, κυττα να χασεις πολλα πολλα κιλα και γρηγορα γιατι μαλλον μεχρι τον ιουλιο θα εγχειρισθω και εγω και θελω μπροστα μου role model

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by Anagenisiaki_Thea_
> baby oil σε τζελ ακομα καλυτερα
> θα αποφυγεις και τις ραγαδες
> δες κανεις μπανιο, ριχνεις το τζελ στο σωμα σου και μετα νερακι ωστε να διαλυθει και ν απαει οσο χρειαζετια παντου,,,,,
> ουφ κουραστηκα και που το σκεφτηκα,,,, κυττα να χασεις πολλα πολλα κιλα και γρηγορα γιατι μαλλον μεχρι τον ιουλιο θα εγχειρισθω και εγω και θελω μπροστα μου role model


Mε αυτο τον τροπο το λαδι ξεπλενεται και στην ουσια ειναι μια τρυπα στο νερο.
Η σωστη μεθοδος ειναι απλωμα σε νωπο δερμα.Με μετρο ομως ..
Δεν ειναι καθολου κουραστικο.Μετα το μπανιο ετσι κι αλλιως το δερμα 
χρειαζεται ενυδατωση ..

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Anagenisiaki_Thea_
> baby oil σε τζελ ακομα καλυτερα
> θα αποφυγεις και τις ραγαδες
> δες κανεις μπανιο, ριχνεις το τζελ στο σωμα σου και μετα νερακι ωστε να διαλυθει και ν απαει οσο χρειαζετια παντου,,,,,
> ουφ κουραστηκα και που το σκεφτηκα,,,, κυττα να χασεις πολλα πολλα κιλα και γρηγορα γιατι μαλλον μεχρι τον ιουλιο θα εγχειρισθω και εγω και θελω μπροστα μου role model


Βρε βρε βρε πια εμφανίστηκε!!!!!!!! τί μου κάνεις κουκλίτσα μου? Μέχρι ιούλιο (ελπίζω πως) θα έχω πέσει κάτω από 100!!!! Αρα θα έχεις το role model που ζητάς!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by marou_laki_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Anagenisiaki_Thea_
> baby oil σε τζελ ακομα καλυτερα
> θα αποφυγεις και τις ραγαδες
> δες κανεις μπανιο, ριχνεις το τζελ στο σωμα σου και μετα νερακι ωστε να διαλυθει και ν απαει οσο χρειαζετια παντου,,,,,
> ...


Ηδη βρήκα το παιδικό λαδάκι που έχω σπίτι για τα stainless steel (ψηγείο, πληντύριο πιάτων, γκάζι, φούρνο, microwave) :shocked2::shocked2::shocked2::shocked2::shocked2: και το μετέφερα στην ντουζιέρα μου. Απόψε ξεκινάει το λάδομα!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Mαρία!!!!! Επιτέλους εμφανίστηκες!!!!!!! Πώς είσαι καλή μου? Πώς νιώθεις?


πωλινάκι μου επιτέλους εμφανίστηκα......χιχιχιιχ....τ ώρα είμαι καλά αν και ακόμα δυσκολευομαι να πιω οτιδηποτε....αλλα την παλευω και σιγα σιγα φτανω το 1,5λίτρο που απαιτείται!!!!!!!!!!!:yes::thumbup:
εσύ τι κάνεις κουκλάκι μου????τι βλέπω????μαυρίλες?????επειδή λίγες μερούλες η ζυγαριά κόλλησε????μην ξεχνάς πόσα κιλά έχεις ήδη χάσει.....:smilegrin::smilegrin: :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: :yes: :Wink: :yes::smilegrin:
ελα να ανεβαίνουμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα μαράκι μου!!!! Αμμα φτάνεις το 1μιση λίτρο είσαι μια χαρά!!! Εγώ δεν το φτάνω ακόμα.... είμαι περίπου στο 1 λίτρο υγρά την μέρα. Το παλεύω όμως!

12 κιλάκια έχω χάσει. αλλά τα εχω χάσει τις πρώτες 2 βδομάδες και μετά τίποτα!!!!

----------


## click

υπομονηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη ηηηηηηηηηηηηη

----------


## polinaki1983

Σαν του γάιδαρου? χαχαχα

----------


## polinaki1983

Λοιπόν σήμερα έχουμε:

1μισι μπισκοτάκι ολικής αλέσεως το οποίο έχει μόνο 20 θερμίδες το ένα!!!! (ήμουνα στο νοσοκομείο με το μωρό της αδελφής μου για εμβόλιο και δεν υπολόγιζα ότι θα αργουσαμε πολύ και δεν είχα κάτι άλλο να φάω)
1 φρυγανιά με 1/4 φέτας τυράκι και 1/4 φέτας χαλούμι διαίτης
απογευμα μάλλον μήλο ή κομπόστο ροδάκινο
βραδυ φιλέτο κοτόπουλο ψημένο στην πλάκα με λεμονακι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
1 φλυτζάνι γάλα

----------


## angel79

καλημερες!!! 
αυριο μεγάλη μερα να δουμε τα αποτελέσματα σου!! 
με πγρες χθες αλλα το είχα ξεχάσει το ριμάδι ανοιχτό και στις 23.00 που το είδα είπα να μην το προσπαθησω.
σε φιλώ γλυκα!

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Σαν του γάιδαρου? χαχαχα


πιο μεγαλη!!!
:smilegrin:

----------


## Maria Hope

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλημέρα μαράκι μου!!!! Αμμα φτάνεις το 1μιση λίτρο είσαι μια χαρά!!! Εγώ δεν το φτάνω ακόμα.... είμαι περίπου στο 1 λίτρο υγρά την μέρα. Το παλεύω όμως!
> 
> 12 κιλάκια έχω χάσει. αλλά τα εχω χάσει τις πρώτες 2 βδομάδες και μετά τίποτα!!!!


ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!1 ΛΙΤΡΟ?????ΤΡΩΣ Κ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ????? ΕΓΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ 1,5 ΛΙΤΡΟ ΠΙΝΩ....ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΝΑ ΦΑΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!!!!:sniffle:

12 ΚΙΛΑ?????????????????ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΣΤΕΡΙ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΣΥ.........ΘΑ ΦΥΓΟΥΝ Κ ΤΑ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΟΥ ΑΓΧΩΝΕΣΑΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smi legrin::thumbup::yes:

----------


## Maria Hope

> _Originally posted by click_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Σαν του γάιδαρου? χαχαχα
> 
> 
> ...


:yes::thumbup::yes::thumbup::yes::tumble:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by angel79_
> καλημερες!!! 
> αυριο μεγάλη μερα να δουμε τα αποτελέσματα σου!! 
> με πγρες χθες αλλα το είχα ξεχάσει το ριμάδι ανοιχτό και στις 23.00 που το είδα είπα να μην το προσπαθησω.
> σε φιλώ γλυκα!


Καινα το προσπαθούσες δεν θα με εβρησκες!!!! Φιλακια!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Maria Hope_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλημέρα μαράκι μου!!!! Αμμα φτάνεις το 1μιση λίτρο είσαι μια χαρά!!! Εγώ δεν το φτάνω ακόμα.... είμαι περίπου στο 1 λίτρο υγρά την μέρα. Το παλεύω όμως!
> 
> 12 κιλάκια έχω χάσει. αλλά τα εχω χάσει τις πρώτες 2 βδομάδες και μετά τίποτα!!!!
> ...


Ναι Μαρία μου τώρα τρώω από όλα εκτός από:

αυγό, δημητριακά, όσπρια (αυτά τα έχω για δοκιμή αυτή την βδομάδα 1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού), ρύζι (εκτός αν είναι σε σούπα), θαλασσινά τύπου καλαμάρι, χταπόδι, τηγανητά.

αυτή την βδομάδα έχω για δοκιμή τα όσπρια όπως σου είπα πιο πάνω, το χαλουμι και το τυρί, το ρύζι με γιαούρτι, κουνέλι, κοφτο μακαρονακι, αγγουρακι χωρίς φλούδα, ντομάτα χορίς φλουδα και σπορους.

Βασικά τώρα τρώω σχεδόν από όλα!

----------


## Maria Hope

ΤΕΛΕΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ........ΕΧΕΙ Σ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΤΡΟΦΗ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΙΝ ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΚΑΟΥΡΕΣ Η ΟΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ????? :Embarrassment:

----------


## polinaki1983

Οχι τίποτα. Εχω συναντήσει τροφή που πριν με πείραζε και τώρα με πειράζει ακόμα πιο πολύ, αλλά δεν με χαλάει καθόλου γιατί ειναι η λαχανίδα η βραστή που ούτος ή άλλως συχένομαι!!!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΤΟΤΕ.....:grin:
ΑΝΤΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΑΚΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΒΡΕΙ ΜΕ ΜΙΚΡΟΥΛΗ ΜΑΓΙΟΥΔΑΚΙ......ΧΙΧΙΧΙΧΙΧΙΙΧ ΙΧ:wink2::spin:

----------


## polinaki1983

ΝΑΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> ΝΑΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes: :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλά μειλάμε το βραδυνό μου ήταν τέλειο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Εκοψα το στήθος κοτόπουλο σε λεπτα φιλετακια. Πήρα 1 κύβο ζωμό λαχανικών και 1 κουταλιά λάδι και τα ανακατεψα καλά. Και με ένα μαχαίρι άλειψα ελαφρά την μια μεριά από κάθε κομμάτι. Μου βγήκαν περίπου 17 κομμάτια. Εβαλα στην φωτιά ένα αντυκολλητικό τηγάνι να ζεστάνει καλά, και άπλωσα μέσα 4-5 κομμάτια κοτόπουλο με την αλειμένη μεριά από κάτω. Μόλις κοκκίνησαν, τα γύρισα και τα έψεισα και από την άλλη μεριά. Ηθελε περίπου 2 λεπτά κάθε μεριά. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο τα έψεισα όλα. 
Εφτιαξα και ρύζι με μυρωδικά από κάρυ και σταφίδες μέσα!!! Ο άντρας μου και ο μικρός έφαγας 2 πιάτα!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Εγώ απόλαυσα 1 ωραίο κομμάτι κοτόπουλο και άφησα και ένα για αυριο!!!!!

αχ πόσο μου αρέσει να μαγειρέυω!!!!

----------


## anna65

Ακούγεται πολύ νόστιμο! Δεν νομίζω πως θα έμπαινα σε τέτοια διαδικασία, μόνο και μόνο για να απολαύσω το ένα και μοναδικό κομματάκι μου! Ίσως δεν είμαι φτιαγμένη για σεφ... Κράτησες και το κομμάτι σου για αύριο, ένα ακόμη γεύμα έτοιμο!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αννα μου, εγώ μπαίνω σε διαδικασία να φτιάξω πράγματα που μπορεί καν να να μην τα δοκιμάσω!!! Σαν προχτές που έφτιαξα ολόκληρη τούρτα πατισερύ-σοκολάτα και έφαγα μόνο μια κουταλίτσα από την κρέμα για να την δοκιμάσω!!!!!  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 

Ναι το κράτησα γιατί θα λείπω αύριο κκαι δεν θέλω να τρέχω για να φτιάξω κάτι για μεσημεριανό!

Επίσεις μαρέσει πολύ να μαγειρεύω και να ακούω τα μπράβο, πεντανόστημο, γεια στα χέρια σου και πολλά τέτια!!!!!!

Γενικά με υρεμεί, με ξεκουράζει, με αναζωογονεί η μαγειρική!!!!! 

Αμμα δεις και τί φτιάχνω για τα γενέθλιά μου, εκεί είναι που θα τρελλαθείς!!!!!

----------


## yannaki

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> αχ πόσο μου αρέσει να μαγειρέυω!!!!



Πωλινάκι και εμένα κάποτε (πριν χρόνια ) μου άρεσε να μαγειρεύω! Μαζί όμως με τα υπόλοιπα μου έφυγε και αυτή η χαρά.
Ασε που για να ακούσω μπράβο απο τον άντρα μου ,μα τι λέω δεν λέει ποτέ του μπράβο ή πολυ ωραίο ήταν αυτό! Μα ποτέ! Μόνο αν είναι αποτυχία αυτό που έφτιαξα θα μου το πει(καλοπροεραιτα)! Και του τοπα μα καλά γιατί δεν λες ποτέ κάτι για να επαινέσεις τον αλλο(το κάνει παντού αυτό) μου απάντησε πως δεν υπάρχει λόγος να κάνει σχολια. Το έφαγα δεν το έφαγα;:shocked2:
Δεν το χει το θέμα!!
Τώρα σιγά σιγά αρχισα να το χαίρομαι πάλι το μαγείρεμα αν και όπως είπες εμείς δεν τρώμε!

----------


## polinaki1983

Γιάννα μου καλησπέρα!!!!! Εμένα μπορώ να πω πως είναι το μόνο πράγμα για το οποίο ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν άκουσα κακά λόγια από το στόμα του, και πάντα με πενεύει και σχεδόν καθημερινά ακούω το γεια στα χέρια σου, πολύ ωραίο, βάλε μου και αύριο μαζί μου στην δουλιά κτλ κτλ κτλ!!!!! 

Τουλάχιστον είναι μια χαρά που παίρνω από αυτόν!!!!

----------


## anna65

Ίσως για αυτό να μην έχω τη διάθεση να μαγειρεύω για άλλους. Μόνο γκρίνια και άσχημη κριτική ακούω - καθώς ο άντρας μου μαγειρεύει και μάλιστα καλύτερα από μένα. Μου αρέσει πολύ ο αυτοσχεδιασμός στην κουζίνα, ο άντρας μου όμως τα θέλει παραδοσιακά. Ακόμη όμως και επακριβώς τη συνταγή να τηρήσω, θα ακούσω γκρίνια "γιατί έβαλες καρότα στις φακές, γιατί δεν έβαλες πατάτες στα φασόλια, γιατί το έβρασες παραπάνω, ήθελε πιο πολύ βράσιμο" κλπ κλπ... Οπότε, προτιμώ να μην πλησιάζω την κουζίνα, ή όταν μαγειρεύω, να το κάνω έτσι ώστε να το ευχαριστηθώ τουλάχιστον εγώ, αφού δεν υπάρχει άλλος να το εκτιμήσει!

----------


## polinaki1983

Εγώ, μπορεί να σας φανεί σαν ψέμα, αλλά μαγειρεύω από τα 8 μου. Η γιαγιά μου ήμουν η μόνη με την οποία μαγείρευε μαζί. Μαρέσει πολύ και το παραδοσιακό, αλλά και ο αυτοσχεδιασμός, και η αλλαγή του παραδοσιακού στα δικά μου μετρα κτλ. 
Και ηλικρινα, 20 χρόνια τώρα που μαγειρεύω, δεν απέτειχε ούτε μια φορά το φαγητό μου, και να πω αχ δεν το πέτειχα, ή οτιδήποτε. Πολλές φορές λέω, βρε μια φορά να μην το πετύχω. μια φορά να πω αχ δεν μου βγήκε καλό, μια φορά να ακούσω ξέρεις δεν το πέτυχες, ήθελε κιάλλο ψήμα/το βαρύψησες/ είναι άγευστο κτλ. Ποτέ δεν το άκουσα αυτό!!!!!!

Ούτε ποτέ κανεις παραπονέθηκε. 

Α ρε μάνα μου στέρησες το μέλλον μου.....

Να σκεφτείς, πριν 2-3 χρόνια, είχαμε πάει οικογενιακός, 10 άτομα, σε ένα από τα καλύτερα μεξικάνικα εστιατόρια στην Κύπρο. Φάγαμε, είπιαμε, και σε κάπια φάση ήρθε ο σερβιτόρος και λέει είστε εντάξη, σας άρεσαν? Και λέει η αδελφή μου ωραία ήταν αλλά η αδελφή μου τα φτιάχνει πολύ καλύτερα. Εφυγε ο σερβιτόρος και ήρθε ο υπεύθυνος του καταστήματος. Μας λέει έχετε κάπιο παράπονο? ο σερβιτόρος μου είπε αυτό και αυτό, να σας φέρω να παραγγείλετε και γλυκό, και όλα όλος ο λογαριασμός πληρωμένος από το κατάστημα!

----------


## lessing_ed

XA XA κολωσε ο υπευθυνος!!!Πωλινακι νομιζω οτι ο επομενος στοχος σου ειναι για σεφ.Ασε που θα βγαζεις τρελλα λεφτα κ θα αποπληρωσεις κ το σπιτι!!!

----------


## angel79

καλημερες!!! αντε σημερα αποτελεσματα!!!! να δουμε τι εχεις κάνει!!! μπραβο για τις συνταγες, μπράβο για την υπομονη και την δυναμη να φτιαχνεις πραγματα και να μην τα δοκιμάζεις!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by lessing_
> XA XA κολωσε ο υπευθυνος!!!Πωλινακι νομιζω οτι ο επομενος στοχος σου ειναι για σεφ.Ασε που θα βγαζεις τρελλα λεφτα κ θα αποπληρωσεις κ το σπιτι!!!


Αχ λέσσινγκ μου, είναι το μεγαλύτερο μου όνειρο αυτό....

Αν η μαμά με άφηνε τώτε, στα 15 μου, να ακολουθίσω το όνειρό μου, τώρα θα είχα το δικό που εστιατόριο....

----------


## polinaki1983

Λοιπον καλησπέρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

πήγα σήμερα στην διατροφολόγο και στον γιατρό. 

Πάω στην διατροφολόγο, μπαίνω μέσα, πώς πας? μου λέει. Καλά της λέω, αλλά εδώ και 2 βδομάδες έχω κολλήσει και δεν χάνω τίποτα... Γιατί μου λέει, κάτι κάνεις λάθος, τί τρως? αυτά που μου γράφεις στην λίστα, της λέω. 

Ανέβα την ζυγαριά, μου λέει. Βγάζω παπούτσια, ανεβαίνω, 113,3 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

αρχισε να φωνάζει (με χαμόγελο όμως) βρε Πωλίνα, έχασες 12 κιλά!!!!! Πόσα ήθελες να χάσεις σε ένα μήνα? έτσι όπως μου είπες κόλλησες νόμιζα ότι έχασες μόνο 4-5 κιλά και φτάνει!!!!

Της λέω να έχω ακούσει και πιο μεγάλες απώλειες. Μου λέει ναι άτομο των 200 κιλών θα χάσει 20 κιλά, εσύ δεν ήσουνα όμως τόσα. Από 125 έπεσες 113, τί άλλο θες? θα προτημούσες να ήσουνα 160 κιλά και να έχανες 20 για να είσαι ευχαριστημένη? όχι της λέω. ωραία τότε, συνέχισε έτσι, τα πας περήφημα! Ξεκίνα να τρώς από όλες τις τροφές και όπια σε πειράξει, μην την ξαναφάς για ένα μήνα. Και θα σε δω σε ένα μήνα. 

Χαρηκα πολύ που έμεινε ευχαριστημένη!

Πήγα στον χειρούργο μου, με φώναξε και πήγα μέσα, και μόλις με είδε μου λέει "έγινες μοντέλο εσύ!!!!!" του λέω όχι και μοντέλο γιατρέ, μου λέει έκοψες το μαλλί, αδυνάτισες, ομόρφυνες, μοντέλο έγινες!!!

Λέει πήγες στην διατροφολόγο ή να σε ζηγήσω? λέω πήγα και είμαι 113,3. 113 μου λέει δηλαδή, τα 300γρ είναι τα ρούχα!!! 

Αρχισε να λέει μπράβο! 12 κιλά έχουν φύγει, είσαισε ΒΜΙ 40 τώρα, ήσουνα σε 46 ΒΜΙ πριν, ακόμα 2 κιλάκια να χάσεις και θα φύγεις μια για πάντα από την νοσογόνο παχυσαρκία, και γενικός με έκανε να νιώσω πολύ όμορφα. 

Μου είπε πως θα με δει ξανά σε Ιούνιο. Τον ρώτησα για γυμναστήριο και είπε όχι ακόμα γιατί δεν θέλει να κάνω βάρη, αλλά μπορώ να ξεκινήσω περπάτημα, πρώτα 15 λεπτά, μετά 20 και σιγά σιγά να το αυξάνω!!!! 

Αχ είμαι πολύ ενθουσιασμένη!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

Είδες βρε Πολινάκι,τσάμπα γκρίνιαζες και στεναχωριόσουν πως έχεις κολήσει και δεν χάνεις!Όλα μια χαρά είναι :bouncy:

----------


## polinaki1983

Μωρέ το ξέρω, αλλά ήθελα την διαβεβαίωση και του γιατρού μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Τώρα που μου είπε ότι έχω γίνει μοντελάκι πήρα τα πάνω μου!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

ΜΠΡΑΑΑΒΟ :tumble:

----------


## angel79

χιλια μπραβο κοριτσάκι μου, χίλια μπραβο!

----------


## badgirl11

μπραβο πωλινακι μου μπραβο! εμ μπραβο μοντελακι μου ηθελα να πω!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχ σας ευχαριστώ κοριτσάκια μου!!!!

----------


## welldah

Μπράβο κούκλα μου! Και εις κατώτερα!!! :thumbup:

----------


## Maria Hope

μπραααααααααααααααααβοοοο οοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο:bouncing: :bouncing:!!!!!!!!!!συγχαρητηρια κοριτσαρα μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ειδες που στα λεγαμε??????????????χιχιιχιχιχιχ ιχιχιιχ.....εγω στο ειπα....το καλοκαιρακι μικρο μαγιουδακι :P
:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

welldah μου σε ευχαριστώ και στα δικά σου σύντομα κούκλα μου!

Μαρία μου, θα το ήθελα πολύ το μικρό μαγιουδάκι αλλά νομίζω δεν θα γίνει για:

1) Σιγά μην με αφήσει το γαϊδουρι μου να βάλω μικροσκοπικό μαγιό (εδώ μουρμουρούσε για το τανκίνι που φορούσα πέρισυ. Τανκίνι = βρακάκι και μπλουζάκι από πάνω αντί για σουτιέν)

2) Με την χαλάρωση της κοιλιάς μου, μόνο μια κοιλιοπλαστική θα μου επέτρεπε το μικροσκοπικό μαγιουδάκι!!!!!

Αλλά δε πειράζει, έχουμε πολλά χρόνια μπροστά μας, θα το φορέσω κάπια στιγμή, πού θα πάει!

----------


## angel79

Καλημερες!
Ολα θα τα κανει κοριτσι μου, υπομονη & προσπαθεια και θα γίνουν όλα!!! 
φιλια πολλα

----------


## polinaki1983

Κοπιαστε αποψε να φαμε!!!! Φτιαχνω υγιηνά γεμιστά!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

γιαμι γιαμιιιιι.........σε 20 μερες να τα ξαναφτιαξεις να ερθω να φαωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω:tumble:

----------


## polinaki1983

Κόπιασε όποτε θες!!!! Αλλωστε δεν θα είναι δύσκολο να μαγειρέψω!!! Το πολύ πολύ να φτιάξω μια γεμιστή ντομάτα και ένα μικρό κολοκυθάκι και να τα φάμε μαζί!!!!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

χαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!ποσο μου αρεσει αυτοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ελπιζω να μην μου πεφτεις μακρια γιατι με τοσα ΤΕΛΕΙΑ φαγητα σου που εχω διαβασει σε θελω κονταααααααααααααααααα....χ ιχιχιιχιχιχιχιιχιχιιχ:spin::s pin::spin::spin:

----------


## polinaki1983

Ε τότε μετακόμισε στην Κύπρο Μαρία μου!!!! Πάντος διαιτιτικό δεν συμαίνει ούτε άγευστο ούτε άνοστο φαγητό!!! Τουλαχιστον στην δικιά μου κουζίνα!

----------


## Maria Hope

χαχαχαχα.......πλακα πλακα δεν θελω κ πολυ......για πολλους λογους....τελος παντων!!!!!!!!!!θα χρειαστω τα φωτα σου οσων αφορα συνταγες.......ειμαι λιγο εως πολυ ασχετηηηηη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!μαγει ρευω μεν παχυντικα δε.......:P

----------


## polinaki1983

Τα ίδια φαγητά, μπορείς να τα κάνεις διαιτικά και πεντανόστημα!!!!! 
Αχ λατρεύω να μαγειρέυω!!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

μια μακαροναδα με σαλτσα κρεμα γαλακτος, τυρια, τσιγαρισμενο μπεικον κτλ μπορει να γινει διαιτιτικη??????:lol:
οπως κ να εχει θα σε χρειαστωωωωωωωωωωωωωω!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## polinaki1983

Αμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Γίνετε!!!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

ααααααααααααααααααααααααα αααααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:
φτιαξε με φτιαξε με:wink1::wink1::wink1::wink1::wink1::thumbup::t humbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Maria Hope_
> μια μακαροναδα με σαλτσα κρεμα γαλακτος, τυρια, τσιγαρισμενο μπεικον κτλ μπορει να γινει διαιτιτικη??????:lol:
> οπως κ να εχει θα σε χρειαστωωωωωωωωωωωωωω!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Καλημέρα!!! βασικά μαρία μου μπορεί να γίνει πολύ ελαφρύτερη, αλλά σίγουρα όχι με 0 θερμίδες :P:P:P:P 

Της φρέσκα κρέμα μπορείς να την αντικαταστήσεις είτε με φρέσκα κρέμα 0-3% αν θες να έχει την γεύση της φρέσκας κρέμας, ή για ακόμη πιο ελαφρύ την αντικαθιστάς με φρέσκο γάλα και λίγο βούτυρο ανάλατο (250 μλ φρέσκα κρέμα = 210 μλ γάλα και 2 κουταλάκια (30 γρ) βούτυρο ανάλατο).

Τυριά θα επιλέξεις 1 και μόνο τυρί, 0-3% και θα χρησιμοποιήσεις λίγο. 

Το μπέικον θα το αντικαταστήσεις με γαλοπούλα και πάλι 0-3% και θα την κόψεις λωρίδες, και σε ένα αντικολλητικό τηγάνι θα την βάλεις με 1 κουταλιά γάλα και θα "τσιγαριστεί". Αν θες μπορείς να κάνεις με τον ίδιο τρόπο μπέικον, αλλά θα σου βγει με πιο πολλές θερμίδες από ότι με γαλοπούλα. 

Τέλος, η μακαρονάδα είναι μακαρονάδα (φαντάζομαι και σε εσένα θα απαγορεύονται τα σπαγέττι επομένος θα επιλέξεις ένα μακαρόνι που δεν έχει αυγό μέσα πχ κοχυλάκια ή τριβελάκια). 

Θα σμίξεις όλα τα υλικά σου, θα βάλεις λίγο σπαστό μάυρο πιπέρι από πάνω και βουαλά, να η μακαρονάδα σου. 

Επίσεις μην ξεχνάμε ότι πια η ποσότητα σου δεν θα είναι 1 πιάτο κανονικό αλλά ένα πιατάκι του γλυκού! με αυτό τον τρόπο θα απολάυσεις μια πολύ νοστιμη μακαρονάδα, όσο το δυνατόν πιο προσυτή στις επιτρεπτες θερμίδες. 

Και εννοείτε πως ΔΕΝ ειναι φαγητό για καθημερινά αλλά για μερικές περιστάσεις οκ?

----------


## polinaki1983

Λοιπόν, τώρα που "εφτιαξα" και την Μαρία, να σας πω ένα μεγάλο καλημέρα.....

Να σας πω επίσεις πως δεν είμαι καλά..... Μέσα μου νιώθω πολύ ενέργια, αλλά το σώμα μου αρνήτε πισματικά να το δεκτεί αυτό.....

Δεν έχω όρεξη για σεξ, (ναι καλά διαβάσατε, πως μου συνέβηκε αυτό δεν ξέρω!!!!) και θέλω όλη μέρα να κοιμάμε.... Φυσικά το αποφεύγω, αλλά όλη μέρα νιώθω μια αφόριτη κούραση, νύστα και βαρεμάρα......

Το μόνο που με ευχαριστεί είναι το μαγείρεμα.... είναι το μόνο για το οποίο έχω όρεξη.......

Δεν μου αρέσω έτσι......

----------


## doreta

καλημερα πωλινακι ! σε διαβαζω "στα κρυφα", βλεπω εχεις τα πανω σου και τα κατω σου, οπως και όλοι μας εξαλλου

παντως εχεις χασει πολλα κιλα για διαστημα 1 μηνος βρε συ! ειδα και τη φωτο σου οπου πραγματι φαινεται η διαφορα  :Smile:  μπραβο σου κοριτσακι!!!

φανταζομαι οτι νιωθεις υπνηλια κλπ κλπ λογω της μειωμενης προσληψης θερμιδων, λογικα ετσι δεν ειναι? που θα παει, θα συνηθισεις σιγα σιγα, δεν νιωθεις ηδη καλυτερα απο την αρχη ? 

εγω εχω τρεχαματα, μετακομιζουμε σε 1 βδομαδα και εχουμε μαστορους, κανουμε μια ψιλοανακαινιση και γινεται της κακομοιρας, εχουμε αρχισει και να πακεταρουμε και το σπιτι ειναι καραβι να κινησει...... χαχαχα της τρελλης γινεται

φιλακια, καλη συνεχεια  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Ντορετούλα μου καλημέρα!!!!! Τί μου κάνεις? Γιατί μετακομίζετε? Με την δουλιά σου τί έγινε τελικά? 

Αχ σε ευχαριστώ!!!!!

Δεν ξέρω γιατί νιώθω την υπνηλία, αλλά πιστεύω πως είναι "παρενέργεια" του σοκ που έπαθε το σώμα μου. Και προσπαθεί να κρατήσει όση πιο πολλή ενέργεια μπορεί. 

Με το καλό η μετακομιση και μην χάνεσε βρε!!!!! Φιλακια πολλα πολλά

----------


## doreta

με τη δουλεια τιποτα δεν εγινε, στελνω κανα βιογρ που και που αλλα δεν ψαχνω εντατικα, μολις τακτοποιηθουμε θα αρχισω να ψαχνω πολυ εντατικα, ετσι στη χαση και στη φεξη δε γινεται τιποτα. ψαχνεις κι εσυ ειδα για δουλεια αλλη, ε? αντε μακαρι

α δε μου λες, λευκωσια μενεις? μπορει να ερθουμε κυπρο τελος μαιου...

εδω διπλα μετακομιζουμε μωρε σε λιγο πιο μεγαλο σπιτι

----------


## polinaki1983

Ναι ψάχνω και εγώ για δουλια! Με το καλό να βρούμε και οι 2!!!

Ναι Λευκωσία!!!!!!!!!!!!! Εννοείτε πως θα με πάρεις τηλ και θα ας κάνω το τραπέζι έτσι? Δεν δέχομαι όχι για απάντηση!!!!! Αν μη τι άλλο να επιβεβαιώσεις ότι είμαι καλή στην μαγειρική!!! 

χαχαχαχα

Σου στέλνω σε γιου του γιου το κινητό μου!

----------


## polinaki1983

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDJ4S...eature=related

Αυτό το τραγούδι με κάνει να δακρύζω......

ιδικα ο τελυταίος στίχος....

Τώρα που θέλεις να γυρίσεις
εγώ φοβάμαι να σε δω
έχω ξεχάσει τ' όνομά μου
και δεν υπάρχω πια εδώ.


Κάπως έτσι νιώθω μες την σχέση με τον άντρα μου..... και το έχει καταλάβει και ο ίδιος τις τελευταίες μέρες.....

----------


## polinaki1983

Σήμερα έχουμε:

Πρωινό 1 ποτήρι γάλα
Δεκατιανό 2 φρυγανιές με 1 κομματακι χαλουμι και 1 φετουλα τυρί
Μεσημεριανό 1 γεμιστή ντοματούλα
Απογευματινό 2 μπισκοτακια μουσλι
Βραδυνό 1 μπιφτεκι κοτόπουλο
Προ υπνου 1 ποτήρι γάλα!

----------


## forty

Μπραβο Πολινακι χαιρομαι πολυ για τα νεα σου,να δεις που θα φυγουν ολα τα κιλα χωρις να το καταλαβεις

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## smart

καλημερα πωλινακιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιιιιιι  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Λοιπόν!!!!

Σήμερα έχουμε πρωινό 1 φλυτζάνι γάλα
Μεσημεριανό 1 φέτα του τοστ με μια φετα χαλουμι ξεροψημένα!!!!!
Απογευματινό (δεν ξέρω θα πάμε jumbo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
Βραδυνό 1 ωραίο βραστό αυγουλάκι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Αχ λατρεύω να πηγαίνω στο jumbo!!!!!!! Είναι η χαρά μου να ψωνίζω απο κει!!!! 

Α, και 111.9 σήμερα!!!!!

----------


## yannaki

Δεν έχω να σου πω τιποτα αλλο πέραν του ότι :ΞΕΚΟΛΛΗΣΕ!!!!!( η ζυγαρια):bouncy:

----------


## polinaki1983

Και ελπίζω να μην ξανακαλώσει για τα επόμενα 13 κιλά!!!!!! χαχαχααχα

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!!!!

Λοιπόν σήμερα έχω να φτιάξω κοτόπουλο στο τηγάνι χωρίς λάδι. 

Το έβαλα απο χθες το βράδυ κομμένο σε κιβάκια σε μια μαρινάδα από 1 κουταλιά μουστάρδα, νερό, μπαχαρικά, πιπεριές φρέσκες πολύ ψιλοκομμένες και αλάτι, και σήμερα θα το ψήσω!!!!!

για τους υπόλοιπους θα φτιάξω και λίγο ριζάκι. Πιστεύω τεριάζει! Πρώτη φορά το φτιάχνω το κοτόπουλο έτσι, άρα θα σας ενημερώσω μετά για τις επιτυχίες μου!!!!!

Για πρόγευμα πάω να φάω τώρα ένα φρέσκο αυγουλάκι που μου έφερε η μαμά!!!!!

Φιλούθκια προς το παρόν

----------


## angel79

μπραβο κοριτσακι μου για τα νέα σου μπραβο μπραβο μπραβο!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Θενκς αντζελ μου!!!!!!!

Τελικα δεν θα κάνω ριζάκι. ο κύριος ήθελε πατάτες και έβαλα στον φούρνο πατατες, μελιτζάνες, ντομάτα, κρεμμύδι, ρύγανι και μπόλικα μυρωδικά και ελαιόλαδο και τα έβαλα να ψύνονται.

----------


## Ava_ed

Σαν μπριάμ μου ακούγεται αυτό Πωλινάκι μου! Και πολύ νόστιμο μάλιστα! Χθες έκανα μπιφτέκια και τα συνόδευσα με ρύζι. Τελικά όμως θα προτιμούσα τις πατάτες, οπότε καλά έκανες. Καλή όρεξη!

----------


## polinaki1983

Οπως και να ακούγετε Αβα μου, εγώ δεν το έφαγα!!!!!! Ούτε καν το γέυτηκα για να είμαι ηλικρηνείς. Δεν τρώω οτιδήποτε έχει πάνω από 1 κουταλιά λάδι ανα μερίδα!!!!! Κιαυτό είχε ολόκληρη πισινα!!!!!!

Το κοτόπουλο μου πάντος ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ!!!!!!

Εγώ είμαι πιο πολύ του ρυζιού (ευτυχώς) παρά της πατάτας και έτσι δεν έχω πρόβλημα.

----------


## Ava_ed

Κάτι μου λέει ότι θα μου άρεσαν οι πατάτες σου... Τις προτιμώ γενικότερα σε σχέση με το ρύζι. Μπράβο σου πάντως που τρέφεσαι διαιτητικά! Θα γίνεις κορμάρα προτού καν το καταλάβεις! Όχι σαν κάτι άλλες... ονόματα να μη λέμε, καταστάσεις να μη θίγουμε, που όπου δουν απαγορευμένο ορμάνε!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!! Ας μην πούμε καλύτερα ονόματα!!!!!

Γενικά ποτέ δεν μου άρεσαν τα πολύ λαδερά φαγητά, και ήταν ο καυγάς με την μάνα μου συνεχώς. Ισως γιαυτό μαγειρεύω από μικρούλα, για να φτιάχνω τα δικά μου όπως τα θέλω εγώ!!!!!

Μακάρι να γίνω κορμάρα κούκλα μου, αλλά με την χαλάρωση που άρχισε να επικρατεί με βλέπω με ακόμα 4 χειρουργεία!!!! (μπράτσα, στήθος (ξανά), κοιλιά και περιφέρεια-μπούτια!!!!)

Στην φάση που είμαι, και να θέλω να ορμίξω σε απαγορευμένα, αντε να φάω 1? να φάω 2 κουταλιές? ε δεν χωράει άλλο!!!!

αχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## Ava_ed

Εγώ προχθές έφαγα δύο σοκολάτες και καλύτερα να μην αναφέρω και τι άλλο! Το καλό που βλέπω είναι ότι διατηρούμαι στα κιλά μου παρόλες τις γουρουνιές. Μάλιστα έχασα και ένα κιλό! 77 η κυρία! Ας είναι καλά ο δακτύλιος. Αλλά πρέπει να εκπαιδευτώ να τρώω σαν να μην τον έχω, γιατί αν τον βγάλω αυτή τη στιγμή, με τα μυαλά που έχω και χωρίς την ασφάλεια που μου παρέχει αυτή τη στιγμή, θα επανέλθω στο ελεεινό αρχικό μου νούμερο! Για σένα και για τη Ναταλία μας ξέρω πως δε λειτούργησε καθόλου, αλλά για μένα αποδείχθηκε σωτηρία!
Στο μαγείρεμα τώρα: Κι εμένα μου αρέσει να μαγειρεύω, πολύ! Με κάνει να νιώθω ασφαλής, με κάνει να αισθάνομαι θαλπωρή και ότι όλα γύρω μου είναι σε τάξη. Αλλά διαλέγω να κάνω απλά πράγματα, για να μην μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να τα τρώω μετά. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι οι καλοί μάγειροι είναι ευτραφείς. Προτιμώ να αρκούμαι στα λίγα πλέον, στα πλαίσια της νέας μου εκπαίδευσης. Βέβαια με οικογένεια αυτό δεν είναι εύκολο, το ξέρω. 
Όσο για τη χαλάρωση: Αναγκαίο κακό. Κι εμένα η κοιλιά μου άρχισε να κρεμάει, για το στήθος μου δεν το συζητώ, που ήταν και το καμάρι μου!Αλλά τι να κάνουμε? Οι επεμβάσεις δεν είναι το φόρτε μου, είμαι πολύ φοβητσιάρα. Το πολύ πολύ να κάνω στο μέλλον μια λιποαναρρόφηση, τίποτε άλλο. Θα δούμε. Αλλά καλύτερα κομψές και χαλαρές, παρά με όλα τα κιλά μας στο μεγαλείο τους και σφιχτές!
Υ.Γ. Λατρεύω τα λιπαρά και παχυντικά φαγητά. Κάνε μου ένα παστίτσιο περιποιημένο τώρα και έφτασα!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Κούκλα μου, αν ο δακτύλιος σου έχει "κάτσει" που από ότι φένεται, έτσι είναι, τότε γιατί να τον αφερέσεις?

Αφερούν δακτύλιους μόνο άμμα έχει δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα. από την στιγμή που είσαι καλά γιατί να το κάνεις?

Εγώ που είχα και προβλήματα από την αρχή, αν δεν έφτανα να χάσω την ζωή μου, δεν θα τον αφερούσα γιατί είχα την ασφάλεια ότι με κρατούσε σταθερή στα 110-112 κιλά αντί για 140 που τον είχα βάλει. 

Φυσικά τώρα είμαι σαυτά τα κιλά χωρίς αυτόν!!!! χαχαχα Αχ λατρέυω το μικρό μου στομαχάκι!!!! Η πλάκα είναι ότι η αδελφή μου με κοροιδεύει ότι τρώω πιο λίγο από τον γιο της που είναι 9μιση μηνών!!!! Μην σου πω πως όσο τρώει ο γιος μου τώρα μου φένεται πελώρια ποσότητα!!!!!

Εχω κάνει 4 χειρουργία, ακόμα 4 δεν θα πειράξουν κανένα!!!! χαχαχα Βασικά οκ, κοιλιά θα κάνω στα σίγουρα γιατί ήδη ήταν που ήταν σακούλα, έγινε τώρα άστα να πάνε!!!!! 

Τα παχυντικά φαγητά μου αρέσουν και μένα, αλλά όχι τα λιπαρα. Ομως προσπαθώ να προσέχω λίγο το πως τα φτιάχνω για να φτάνω τις πιο χαμηλα εφυκτές θερμίδες. 

εγώ θα σου φτιάξω παστίτσιο, και πίστεψέ με θα είναι το πιο ελαφρύ και ταυτόχρονα πεντανόστημο παστίτσιο που θα έχεις φάει ποτέ σου!!!!!!

----------


## Ava_ed

Με στενοχωρεί ότι κάποτε ήμουν ωραία γυναίκα, "φυσούσα" που λένε! Τώρα, άντε ένα κιλό, άντε ακόμη ένα και όλα αυτά με στόχο κυρίως την υγεία. Η εμφάνιση τώρα άρχισε να αχνοφαίνεται στον ορίζοντα, για μένα τουλάχιστον, που φορούσα φορέματα στρετς και μίνι και τα υποστήριζα απόλυτα. Και τώρα άρχισα να συζητώ τις λιποαναρροφήσεις, αφού βέβαια επιτυχθεί ο στόχος. 
Ναι, μάλλον μου έκατσε ο δακτύλιος, αφού συνεχίζω το χαβά μου και παρόλα αυτά αδυνατίζω. Κάποια στιγμή όμως στο μέλλον θα βγει και ως τότε θέλω να είμα ο πειθαρχημένος άνθρωπος που δεν θα άγεται και θα φέρεται από το φαγητό. Αργεί αυτή η στιγμή, αργεί...
Ως τότε, δεν κάνεις αυτό το παστίτσιο? Αμετανόητη προς το παρόν..

----------


## polinaki1983

χαχαχαχα!!!!!

Ξέρεις πια είναι η διαφορά μας Αβα μου? Το οτι εγώ πάντα ήμουνα παχουλη. Πάντα μάλλον ήμουνα υπέρβαρη, μετά παχύσαρκη, έφτασα στην κακοήθης παχυσαρκία όντας 150 κιλά, και τέλος κατέληξα στην νοσογόνο παχυσαρκία από την οποία θα φύγω μόλις κατέβω τα 110!!!!!!!
Δεν ξέρω πως είναι να είσαι αδύνατη, δεν ξέρω πως είναι να φοράς τα μίνι κτλ. 

Εμαθα να "φυσάω" και να είμαι μαγνήτης αντρών στα κιλά που ήμουνα κάθε φορά, που ποτέ δεν ήταν φυσιολογικα. 

Οσο για τον δακτύλιο, μπορεί να μείνει μόνιμα εκεί, μην σκέφτεσε επόμενο χειρουργείο, το οποίο πίστεψέ με είναι πιο δύσκολο απο το πρώτο!

Εσύ στείλε ειδοποιήση ότι έρχεσε και το παστίτσιο θα είναι έτοιμο ζεστό ζεστό να σε περιμένει. Εκτός που αν είσαι απο τους ανθρώπους που το προτημάν κρύο. Εγώ το θέλω ή τελείως ζεστό μόλις βγεί απο τον φούρνο, έτσι που το κόβεις και ανακατεύετε με την κρέμα, ή κρύο από το ψυγείο!!!!

Αχ τι μου θύμησες τώρα! 'θα το φτιάξω στα γενέθλιά μου και θα φάω 2 ολόκληρες κουταλιές!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

χαχαχα

----------


## Ava_ed

Δύο ολόκληρες κουταλιές? Δύο? Τι τόλμησες να ξεστομίσεις? Χαχαχαχα!!
Το να είσαι αδύνατη θα το αντιμετωπίσεις στον επόμενο καιρό, θα δεις πώς είναι, δεν έχεις ιδέα. Σου μιλάω εκ πείρας, άλλο το καμάκι κάποιων "ξεχασμένων" ανδρών, και άλλο όπου μπαίνεις να γυρίζουν όλα τα κεφάλια, χωρίς να κάνεις τίποτα. Αυτή είναι η διαφορά. Όταν ήμουν αδύνατη (και όμορφη) έβλεπα διαφορά και στον εργασιακό τομέα. Με εξυπηρετούσαν αμέσως. Τι, έλεγαν, θα πούμε όχι σε αυτά τα μάτια? Όχι βέβαια! Και εγώ χαμογελούσα, φορώντας το στενό μου παντελόνι και το πουκαμισάκι, ανοιχτό μπροστά. 
Όσο για το παστίτσιο το προτιμώ ζεστό, οπότε θα σε ενημερώσω για να το απολαύσω μεγαλειώδες, όπως το φαντάζομαι!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αναμένω λοιπόν για να δώ!!!!!!

Επίσεις αναμένω την ειδοποίησή σου για το παστίτσιο!!!! Εγώ θα σε περιμένω!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!!!!!

Σήμερα πρώτη μέρα πίσω στην δουλιά!!!!!!

Αντιδράσεις? Τα άτομα που μου έλεγαν πριν ότι είχα παχύνει κτλ, δεν είπαν απολύτως τίποτα!!!!! Μόνο καλημέρα και με έβλεπαν από πάνω μέχρι κάτω. Η καθαρήστρια το μόνο που τόσο καιρό με έτρωγε γιατι τρως αυτο και εκείνο κτλ, είπε μόνο με γεια το μαλλι!!!!!!!!

Τα παιδιά που κάνουμε παρέα ενθουσιάστηκαν!!!! Αρχισαν να λεν ότι ομόρφινα, ότι μου φάνηκε πολύ, ότι μάζεψε ο κόλος μου αλλά πιο πολύ μου φάνηκε από το στήθος και πάνω και τέτια!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Η αφεντικίνα? Καλώς όρισες, δες τα e-mail σου και έλα να δούμε τί εκρεμότητες έχουμε. 

Ούτε ένα αλλαξες, ούτε ένα πως είσαι, ούτε έστω με γεια το μαλλι. ΤΙΠΟΤΑ! Οταν έρθει η ώρα να δώσω παρέτηση όμως θα δούμε αν θα μείνει και πάλι μουγκή!!!!!

Τώρα σχετικά με την δουλιά, βρήκα 105 e-mails από τους πελάτες μου. στα οποία δεν απάντησε ούτε σε ένα η ηλίθια. Και το χειρότερο? Εχω αύριο τελευταία μέρα παράδοσης μια εταιρεία που θέλει μια βδομάδα να γίνει!!!!!!

Και δεν ενημέρωσε το μαλακισμένο, τον πελάτη μου ότι σήμερα επιστρέφω και να μας δώσει και άλλη παράταση ή να ξεκινήσει την δουλιά κάππιος άλλος και να την δω εγώ πρωτού σταλεί. Νομίζω προσπαθεί να βρει ευκαιρείες να με κακοχαρακτιρήσει στους ίδιους μου τους πελάτες, γιατί αυτός είναι ένας από αυτούς που δεν δέχετε να αλλάξει λογιστή και θέλει εμένα....

Τί να πεις....

Θα ξεκινήσω την δουλιά και θα τον ενημερώσω εγώ για το τί συμβαίνει.

----------


## karamela_ed

*Αχ βρε Πωλίνα μου, αφου δυστυχως στις μερες μας οταν βλεπουμε εναν ανθρωπο να προοδευει σε οτιδηποτε ειναι αυτο δεν μας αρεσει και δεν τον εμψυχώνουμε ενω στην κατρακύλα τον παταμε και απο πανω να παει πιο κατω*

----------


## polinaki1983

Καραμελλίτσα μου γλυκιά, το ξέρω. Αλλα δεν με ενοχλεί. Ξέρω πως έστω και τα 2-3 άτομα που θα χαρουν με την αλλαγή μου, θα χαρούν με την καρδιά τους. Γραμμένους (μην πω τίποτα χειροτερο) έχω τους υπόλοιπος 1000 που θα σκάσουμε από την ζήλια τους

----------


## karamela_ed

και ετσι πρεπει:yes:

----------


## angel79

αντε κοριτσι μου καλη αρχη!!! καλως πηγες πισω στην δουλεια... και όλα θα γίνουν!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Που το είδες το καλώς Αντζελ μου? Που ακόμα δεν ήρθα και μου ζυτάει να κάνω υπερωρίες η ηλίθια? Σιγά μην μείνω υπερωρίες. Μα πια νομίζει πως είναι.

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Τα άτομα που μου έλεγαν πριν ότι είχα παχύνει κτλ, δεν είπαν απολύτως τίποτα!!!!!


Αυτή η σιωπή μετράει περισσότερο από όλα τα μπράβο που θα ακούσεις! Είναι ανεκτίμητη! Καιρός ήτανε να το βουλώσουνε, αφού το στοματάκι τους ήταν σκέτος οχετός! Όσο περνάει ο καιρός, θα αυξάνονται αυτές οι σιωπές... Να τις απολαμβάνεις!

----------


## polinaki1983

Τις απολαμβάλω Αννα μου!!!!!!! Είναι πολύ ωραίο να βλέπεις τον άλλο να σε μετράει από πάνω μέχρι κάτω και να μην έχει τι να πει

----------


## angel79

εννοείται οτι δεν θα κάτσεις για υπερωρίες... αστην να κουρευεται!

----------


## polinaki1983

Εδώ έχω ακόμα 2 βδομάδες άδεια και ήρθα, αν ήθελα έμενα σπίτι μου και τους αφηνα να γ..... με τη πίεση που έχουμε τον Απρίλη.

----------


## angel79

κακώς δεν τις πήρες (προσωπικά θα τις έπαιρνα)

----------


## polinaki1983

Εχω οικονομικό πρόβλημα Αντζελ μου και δεν μπορούσα να κάτσω κιάλλο. Τα λεφτά από το ίκα θα τα πάρω σε 3 μήνες, και εγώ τα έχω ανάγκη τώρα. Γιαυτό πήγα. Να με πληρώσει αυτή μαύρα, και να πάρω και το επίδομα από το ίκα.

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!!! Αλλη μια μέρα στη δουλιά σήμερα....

Ουφ να έρθει η μέρα που θα δώσω παραίτηση και τότε πιος με πιάνει!!!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

καλημέρα Πωλινάκι πώς ηταν σημερα τα πραγματα στη δουλεια?

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα Καραμελίτσα μου. 

Σε θέμα επαγγελματικό, η αφεντικίνα μου νομίζει πως μπορεί να με ξεκανει αλλά είμαι πολύ μα πολύ γελασμενη.

Σε θέμα προσωπικό, έχουν διμιουργηθεί "πηγαδάκια" από τους καλοθελητές και προσπαθούν να μάθουν τί έκανα και έχασα βάρος. Δεν τους αρκεί μόνο η αφαίρεση του δακτυλιδίου. Και ρωτάν παντού. Φυσικά κανείς από τα άτομα που ξέρει δεν λέει. 
Και επειδή εγώ είμαι πολύ πιο έξυπνη από αυτούς, ακόμα και στην βεβαίωση του γιατρού για την δουλιά που ήθελα, του είχα πει και έγραψε μόνο την αφαίρεση του δακτυλιδίου. 

Και ξέρω πως ακόμα και αυτό πήγαν και έψαξαν για να δουν τί έκανε η χοντρή πωλίνα και άρχησε να χάνει βάρος ξαφνηκά!!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Πωπω ρε Πωλινακι,πραγματικα απορω πως τους αντεχεις!!
Τί ατομα υπαρχουν γυρω μας ρε γαμωτο,μονο με το κακο μας χαιροντε!

----------


## karamela_ed

τι μαλακες θεε μου

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Πωπω ρε Πωλινακι,πραγματικα απορω πως τους αντεχεις!!
> Τί ατομα υπαρχουν γυρω μας ρε γαμωτο,μονο με το κακο μας χαιροντε!


Αυτο ξαναπες το!Και το αστειο ειναι πως μολις θα χασεις ακομα λιγο θα αρχισουν να σου λενε "μην χασεις αλλο" και "εκοψες" και αλλα τετοια........

----------


## polinaki1983

Δεν τους δείνω απλά συμασία και τους αφήνω να τρόγονται!!!!!!!!!!

Μόλις τώρα έμαθα πως έπεσε στοίχημα πόσα κιλά έχασα!!!!!! Ηρθε μια απο τις καλοθελήτριες πριν λίγο, τάχα να μου δώσει ένα φακελο και μου λέει αδυνατισες. Μπα τις λέω, τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο. Μου λέει όχι αδυνάτησες, λέω σιγά, 3 κιλά έχασα. και λέει με ένα ύφος "Α μόνο?" και έφυγε. 

Και έμαθα πως είχαν βάλει στοίχημα και έστηλαν αυτή να ρωτήσει πόσα έχασα!!!!!! χαχαχαχαχα Πάλι καλά που της είπα 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ΑΑΑΑ!!!Ακουσα και από μιά ότι σαν να πάχυνα λίγο στην περιφέρεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ο καθένας στον κόσμο του εδώ μέσα!!!!

Χτες όταν σχολούσα, εδώ απέναντι μένει μια πολύ καλή γιαγιάκα, και με είδε στον δρόμο και άρχισε να κλαίει από την χαρά της που με είδε ότι αδυνάτισα, και μου έλεγε μπράβο κόρη μου, με έκανες και χάρικα πολύ κτλ. Αυτά τα δάκρυα που έριξε αυτή η γιαγιούλα για μένα, αξίζουν σαν 10000000000000000000 κομπλιμέντα από τους καλοθελητές.

----------


## polinaki1983

Απόψε θα φτιάξω κοτοπουλο με πορτοκάλι και μέλι (1 κουταλιά για μερίδα 4 ατόμων περίπου)!!!!!! Κοπιάστε!!!!!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

Πολινάκι βάζεις χυμό πορτοκάλι ή και φλούδα μέσα?

----------


## polinaki1983

Και τα 2 αγγελουδάκι μου. Βάζω τον χυμό από ένα πορτοκάλι και προς το τέλος βάζω κομμένη την φλούδα απλά για να δώσει πιο πολύ μυρωδιά

----------


## Maria Hope

κουκλααααααααααααααα μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1βλεπω πηγες για δουλεια??????????????και βλεπω οτι αρχισαν να δαγκωνουν τα χειλακια τους μερικοι μερικοι???????????????χαχαχχαχαχ χ
αστους να σκασουν!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:t humbup: :Big Grin: :thumbup: :Big Grin: 
και που εισαι ακομα?????????????/θα δεις πολλααααααααααααααα ακομα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!χιχιχιιιχιχ ιχιχιιχ:saint2:
τι κανεις????????????????????????????????:kiss: :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

----------


## polinaki1983

Μαριγούλα μου γλυκιά!!!!!! Καλά είμαι κουκλίτσα μου εσύ? Ναι αρχίσανε τα δικά της κοσμάρας τους αλλά ηληκρινά ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΝΙΑΖΕΙ!!!! Απλά νευριάζω που δεν έχουν τίποτα άλλο να ασχοληθούν και ασχολούντε μαζί μου!!!!

Τελος πάντον, εσύ πως τα πας? η απώλεια? πότε ξεκινάς τα αλεσμένα?

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλά μειλάμε το κοτόπουλο μου έγινε Τ Ε Λ Ι ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Το συστήνω ανεπυφύλακτα!!!!!

----------


## Αδαμαντια_ed

Πωλινακιμου καλα κανεις αστουςναβραζουν σιγα σιγα στο ζουμι τουςκαινα σκασουναμαπιαπουθενα δεν τουςποιανεις.
Ειμαστε χοντροι γιατι ειμαστε,ειμαστε αδυνατοι γιατι γιναμε?\ΕΛΕΟΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ ΣΣΣΣΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Τί μου κάνετε? Κορίτσια χτες πήγα για 1 ώρα στο σούπερ μάρκετ και μου την έπεσαν 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ο ένας, ο τελευταίος, ήταν και κούκλος πανάθεμά τον...... Αλλά τί να κάνουμε? αφού έχω άντρα!!!!

αλλά μειλάμε είχε πολύ πολύ πλάκα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Οντος Αδαμαντία μου, έχουν καταντήσει αηδία!!!!

----------


## 1977

ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!!!

Αυριο έχουμε επισημο ζύγισμα αν και δεν νομίζω να έχω μεγάλη διαφορά, αφού σήμερα ήρθε και η περίοδος. 

Από διατροφή πιστεύω πάω καλά!!!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

*Μην μασας πουθενα, αφου ξερεις οτι και αν δειξει θα ειναι λογω περιοδου*

----------


## Maria Hope

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Μαριγούλα μου γλυκιά!!!!!! Καλά είμαι κουκλίτσα μου εσύ? Ναι αρχίσανε τα δικά της κοσμάρας τους αλλά ηληκρινά ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΝΙΑΖΕΙ!!!! Απλά νευριάζω που δεν έχουν τίποτα άλλο να ασχοληθούν και ασχολούντε μαζί μου!!!!
> 
> Τελος πάντον, εσύ πως τα πας? η απώλεια? πότε ξεκινάς τα αλεσμένα?


αγαπάκιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!μην μου νευριαζεις....χαλαρα....απολα υσε το!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
εγω καλα ειμαι. εχω αρχισει τα αλεσμενα....σχετικα καλα με αρκετεσ εξαγωγες αλλα ενταξει θα προσαρμοστω στην ποσοτητα και θα ειναι ολα καλα....εβγαλα και τα ραμματα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!χιχιιχιχ ιχιχιχιχι.......απωλεια.........11 0 μπηκα και χθες ημουν 98!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!: spin::spin::spin::spin::spin::spin::spin::spin::sp in::spin::spin::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup ::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
τελειο?????????????????????? ειμαι πολυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ χαρουμενηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη ηηηηηηηηηη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

και μην ανησυχεις για την περιοδο και το ζυγισμα.....οτι δεν δειξει τωρα η ζυγαρια θα το δειξει διπλο την επομενη :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 
χιχιιχιχιχιιχ

----------


## polinaki1983

Το ξέρω καραμέλλα μου.....

Κορίτσια, νιώθω ένα ψυχοπλάκομα.....

Νιώθω βασικά ότι θέλω να κλειστώ σε ένα σκοτοινό μέρος, μόνη μου, και μίνω εκεί.....

Προσπαθώ να μην το σκέφτομαι, να φαίνομαι καλά, αλλά δεν τα καταφέρνω....

Δεν είμαι καλά....

Και δεν μαρέσει ρε γμτ αυτό που νιώθω.....

Ακόμα και το ντύσιμο μου άλλαξε.... Μόνο μαύρα και σκούρα φοράω αυτές τις μέρες....

----------


## polinaki1983

ΜΑΡΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Τι υπέροχα νέα είναι αυτά βρε!!!!!!! Αχ εγώ όταν δω το 98 νομίζω θα πάθω καρδιακό!!!!! 

Αντε και εις κατώτερα κούκλα μου!!!!!!

98 ήμουνα τελευταία φορά στα 12 μου...... χιχιχι

----------


## polinaki1983

Μαρία αυτό που σου έγραψα για την μακαρονάδα το είδες? δεν είδα να πεις τίποτα :P

----------


## sourkouna

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Το ξέρω καραμέλλα μου.....
> 
> Κορίτσια, νιώθω ένα ψυχοπλάκομα.....
> 
> Νιώθω βασικά ότι θέλω να κλειστώ σε ένα σκοτοινό μέρος, μόνη μου, και μίνω εκεί.....
> 
> Προσπαθώ να μην το σκέφτομαι, να φαίνομαι καλά, αλλά δεν τα καταφέρνω....
> 
> ...


Μηπως ειναι λογω ορμονων επειδη θα αδιαθετησεις?Και γω οταν περιμενω περιοδο , ειμαι ικανη να σκοτωσω ανθρωπο.
Οχι μαυρα ρουχα ανοιξιατικα.Μονο χρωματα να φορας,θα δεις θα αλλαξεις και διαθεση :Wink:

----------


## polinaki1983

ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα με την περίοδό μου sourkouna μου... και είμαι έτσι εδώ και 2 βδομάδες... και όσο πάει χειροτερεύει....

Πάντα φοράω χρώματα στα ρούχα, αυτή την βδομάδα όμως δεν ξέρω τί με έπιασε, δεν τα θέλω..... Το ντουλάπι μου είναι γεμάτο με πολύχρωμα φορεματακια και μπλούζες, ανοιξιάτικα ρουχαλάκια, και εγώ επιλέγω τα πιο σκούρα, κιας είναι και πιο χειμωνιάτικα σαν ρούχα........ Δεν νιώθω να με εκφράζει κανένα χρώμα...

Αχ δεν είμαι εγώ αυτή.................

----------


## sourkouna

Ελα ρε συ, εσυ θα πρεπε να πετας τωρα που χανεις και κιλα και επιτελους αλλαζει η ζωη σου(και ολους μας).Ολοι εχουμε τα ups and down μας.Ευχομαι να σου περασει συντομα  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

sourkouna μου το ξέρω ότι θα έπρεπε να πετώ, αλλά μάλλον λειτουργεί ανάποδα σε μένα... τι να πω....

----------


## anna65

Οι ορμόνες της κατάθλιψης σε κτύπησαν! Θυμήσου την περίοδο της εγκυμοσύνης, που τα νεύρα σου ήταν τσατάλια, κι ας περίμενες το πιο ευτυχισμένο γεγονός στη ζωή σου. Θα περάσει αυτό το στάδιο, λίγη υπομονή θα κάνεις. Κρατάει συνήθως γύρω στο δίμηνο - μην περιμένεις αύριο να φορέσεις τα λουλουδάτα. Είναι οι καινούριες ισορροπίες που πρέπει να βρεθούν. Δεν βοηθάνε ούτε οι θετικές σκέψεις, ούτε οι ενδείξεις στη ζυγαριά. Είναι απλά μια φάση στην όλη διαδικασία. Υπομονή, μπόρα είναι, θα περάσει...

----------


## polinaki1983

Αννα μου, 2 μήνες? έχω ακόμα εναμιση μήνα δλδ!!!!!

Δηλαδή θα μου περάσει περίπου τότε που θα πάω στον γιατρουδάκο μου και θα μου πει πάλι πως έγινα μοντελακι? χεχε

Στην εγκυμοσύνη, πάλι ήμουνα ανάποδη. Τα νέυρα μου δεν ήταν τσαντάλια από την εγκυμοσύνη, 3 πρώτους μήνες ήμουν μεστην τρελλη χαρά και μετά αρνιώμουνα πισματικά να κάνω οτιδήποτε γιατί κλίστηκα στο νοσοκομείο. Ακόμα και να θυμώσω αρνιώμουνα!!!!!!!!!!!

Τέλος πάντον, λογικά όπως ήρθε από μόνο του, θα φίγει και από μόνο του, ετσι?

----------


## Maria Hope

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Μαρία αυτό που σου έγραψα για την μακαρονάδα το είδες? δεν είδα να πεις τίποτα :P


ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΑ...ΠΟΥ???????ΤΙ ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΑΔΑ?????????????????

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Maria Hope_
> μια μακαροναδα με σαλτσα κρεμα γαλακτος, τυρια, τσιγαρισμενο μπεικον κτλ μπορει να γινει διαιτιτικη??????:lol:
> οπως κ να εχει θα σε χρειαστωωωωωωωωωωωωωω!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


αυτο δεν το ειδες?

----------


## Maria Hope

τι λες τωρα?????????????????????????????????????????? ??????????????????????????
οχι δεν το ειχα δει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
καλα ε σε λιγες μερες θα φαω σιγουρα μακαρονιααααααααααααααααα αααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!κ χωρις τυψεις χιχιχιιχιχιχιχ
με εσωσες κουκλιτσα μου........χαχαχαχαχααχα
ειμαι μακαρονου τι να κανουμε??????????
κοιτα μου ομως να μου ανεβεις και να εισαι καλα ψυχολογικα.....αντεεεεεεεεε ε γιατι θα ερθω εκει και θα σε κανω ντα.....χιχιχιιχιχχιιχιχιχι τρεμεις τωρα εεεεεεεε απο φοβο εεεεεεε???????????????????

----------


## polinaki1983

Αμμα είναι να ερθεις εδώ και να με κάνεις ντα τότε να φροντίσω να πέσω πιο πολύ σε κατάθληψη!!!!!!

Πάντος ότι θες απο μαγειρική εδώ, ίσως μπορώ να βοηθήσω!

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Αννα μου, 2 μήνες? έχω ακόμα εναμιση μήνα δλδ!!!!!
> 
> Δηλαδή θα μου περάσει περίπου τότε που θα πάω στον γιατρουδάκο μου και θα μου πει πάλι πως έγινα μοντελακι? χεχε
> 
> Στην εγκυμοσύνη, πάλι ήμουνα ανάποδη. Τα νέυρα μου δεν ήταν τσαντάλια από την εγκυμοσύνη, 3 πρώτους μήνες ήμουν μεστην τρελλη χαρά και μετά αρνιώμουνα πισματικά να κάνω οτιδήποτε γιατί κλίστηκα στο νοσοκομείο. Ακόμα και να θυμώσω αρνιώμουνα!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Τέλος πάντον, λογικά όπως ήρθε από μόνο του, θα φίγει και από μόνο του, ετσι?


Το ότι έχεις προϊστορία, σημαίνει ότι έχεις προδιάθεση στην κατάθλιψη. Δυστυχώς, είναι μια από τις (συνήθεις) παρενέργειες της επέμβασης. Ευτυχώς, περνάει μόνο του στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις (για αυτό εξάλλου μια από τις προεγχειρητικές εξετάσεις είναι και η ψυχιατρική εκτίμηση). Οπότε, ηρέμησε και απόλαυσέ το - έχει πλάκα να έχεις νεύρα και κατάθλιψη τη στιγμή που όλοι γύρω σου αναρωτιούνται πώς ομόρφυνες! Θα το συνειδητοποιήσεις αυτό μόνο όταν το ξεπεράσεις, και θα είναι η ένδειξη ότι έχεις επανέλθει. Καλή κατηφόρα...

----------


## Maria Hope

χιχιχιιχιχιχιχ....................σ ε ευχαριστωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω πολυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ!!!! !!!!!!!!στο εχω πει θα σε χρειαστωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!χιχιιχιχιχιιχ
οχι να μην μου πεσεις σε καταθλιψη...............για κανεναν λογο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::l ove::love::love:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by anna65_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Αννα μου, 2 μήνες? έχω ακόμα εναμιση μήνα δλδ!!!!!
> 
> Δηλαδή θα μου περάσει περίπου τότε που θα πάω στον γιατρουδάκο μου και θα μου πει πάλι πως έγινα μοντελακι? χεχε
> ...


Λες? θα περάσει που θα πάει!!!!! Πάντος η μαμά μου μερωτούσε γιατί ενώ τόσο καιρό ήμουνα μεστην τρελλή χαρά, τώρα που πετυχαίνω κάτι καλό είμαι μουντή και μουτρωμένη!

Α σας το είπα ότι ο άντρας μου κανόνησε να παμε διακοπες 2ημερο? το Παρασκευοσαββατοκυριακο μετα το Πασχα!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!!!!!

Τί κάνετε? Λοιπόν επίσημο ζύγισμα σήμερα, και αποτέλεσμα 111.600 κιλά και στην δεύτερη μέρα περιόδου. Καθόλου άσχημα νομίζω.

Πρηγούμενο ζύγισμα στις 6/4/2011 ήταν 113.300.

Απώλεια 9 ημερών 1.700 κιλά. 

Συνολική απώλεια 6 βδομάδων χειρουργείου ακριβώς 13.400 κιλά. 

Προχωρώ λοιπόν με αργούς αλλά σταθερούς ρυθμούς. 

Σήμερα έχουμε 
Πρωινό 1 φλυτζάνι γάλα
Δεκατιανό μια φρυγανιά με μια φετα τυρί
Μεσημεριανό λίγο κιμά με πουρέ (περίπου 3 κουταλιές)
Απογευματινό 1 φέτα τυρί
Βραδυνό 1 αυγό βραστό
Προ ύπνου 1 φλυτζάνι γάλα

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλημερα Πωλινακι!
Ειναι και η περιοδος στη μεση αλλιως θα ηταν μεγαλυτερη φυσικα η απωλεια σου..Τις επομενες μερες θα δεις μεγαλυτερο - στη ζυγαρια..
Ολα καλα  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Δεν με ανυσιχεί τόσο Πηνελόπη μου, γιατι ο γιατρός μου είχε πει πριν το χειρουργείο πως θέλει απώλεια 2 κιλα την βδομάδα. προς το παρόν είμαστε στα πλαίσια!

----------


## smart

πωλινακι, μπραβο γιατην απωλεια :thumbup:  :Smile: 
οσο για την πεσμενη διαθεση, θυμαμαι που πολλα παιδια που ειχαν εγχειριστει το ελεγαν κ το επιβεβαιωσε κ η αννα πιο πανω .. :Smile: 
ειναι λογικο κ αναμενομενο νομιζω, αν σκεφτεις τι σοκ υπεστη το σωμα σου...
θα ελεγα, αφου ολοι λενε οτι ειναι μες στο προγραμμα κ οτι συνηθως περναει μονο του, να το αποδεχτεις κ να μην αναρρωτιεσαι τι σου συμβαινει.... απλα να κανεις λιιιιγη ακομη υπομονη κ θα περασει  :Smile: 
κ προφανως, οταν περασει θα περασει για τα καλα, αφου θα εχεις χασει κ αλλα κιλακια κ θα εισαι εντελως διαφορετικη απο εξωτερικης αποψεως :roll:

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ σμαρτ μου. 

Απλά είναι το ότι είναι πολύ άσχημο να μην μπορείς να είσαι ο εαυτός σου. Θα περάσει όμως, και όντος μέχρι να περάσει θα έχω πέσει ακόμα πιο πολύ!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Είμαι member of the day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsokolo

δεν σας βλεπω διαβασμενες σε σχεση με την σληβ και θα σας μαλωσω.
εμενα ο δικος μου ο γιατρος πως δεν με μαστιγωσε οταν εφευγα απο την κλινικη και μου φωναξε¨
''ΜΟΛΙΣ ΠΑς ΣΤΗΝ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΕΙ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΣ!!!'' 

δειτε γιατι :

Διαταραχές από την έλλειψη γκρελίνης. Η ελάττωση της γκρελίνης δεν επηρεάζει μόνο την επιθυμία για τροφή.

Επειδή ελαττώνεται η παραγωγή γκρελινης που προάγει τη σύνθεση αυξητικής ορμόνης αυξάνεται η απώλεια

οστικής μάζας με αποτέλεσμα σε μακροχρόνια βάση να παρατηρείται οστεοπόρωση. Επιπλέον η γκρελίνη αμύνεται

έναντι των συμπτωμάτων κατάθλιψης που προκαλεί το χρόνιο στρες. ʼτομα με χαμηλά επίπεδα γκρελίνης

παρουσιάζουν πιο συχνά κατάθλιψη. Χαμηλά επίπεδα γκρελίνης σε χρόνια βάση προάγουν την αθηροσκλήρωση

και την ανάπτυξη υπέρτασης




και για αυτο γουσταρω το γιατρο μου γιατι με ενημερωσε για ολα τα κατα αλλα και τα υπερ φυσικα.

οτι και αν αποφασισετε Ε Ν Η Μ Ε Ρ Ω Θ Ε Ι Τ Ε !  :Wink:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!!

Σάββατο σήμερα, και ενώ τόσες μέρες ο καιρός ήταν ζεστός, σήμερα δείχνει συννεφιασμένος. Ελπίζω να καλυτερέψει γιατί υποσχέθηκα στον μικρό πως σήμερα αντί για σουπερ μάρκετ να πάρουμε τα λαχανικά μας, θα πάμε στο παζάρι, και από τά χθες με έχει τρελλάνει πότε θα πάμε και πότε θα πάμε!!!!! 

Κατά τα άλλα δεν είμαι και πολύ στις καλές μου. Το παλεύω, προσπαθώ να βρω να κάνω πράγματα που με ευχαριστούν, να γεμίζω τις ώρες μου για να μην το σκέφτομαι. Ελπίζω σύντομα να γίνω καλά.

Σε 2 βδομάδες είναι τα γενέθλιά μου, και άλλες χρονιές τέτιες μέρες ετοίμαζα λίστες ολόκληρες με το τί θέλω να μου πάρουν σαν δώρα. Φέτος, δεν έχω κάνει τίποτα!!!! Το μόνο που έχω κάνει είναι να αποφασίσω τί σχέδιο θα κάνω την τούρτα μου, μιας και πρώτη φορά θα την κάνω μόνη μου!

Λοιπόν αυτά για την ώρα... πάω να βάλω κανά πλυντήριο μέχρι να έρθει η κοπέλα να μου καθαρίσει. 

Φιλακια

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!!! Κυριακή της ελιάς σήμερα όπως την λέμε εμείς!!!! Μέρα που τρων ψάρι όσοι νηστεύουν!!!!!!

Εμείς είμαστε καλεσμένοι στο σπίτι του νονού του άντρα μου για ψάρι! Αχ θέλω τόσο πολύ να πάω, όχι για το πάρτυ που θα κάνουν, αλλά για την θέα που έχει το σπίτι τους!!! Είναι ένα τεράστιο σπίτι πάνω στην κορφή ενός βουνού σε ένα χωριό που λέγετε Καλαβασός. Το σαλόνι τους, η μια μεριά που βλέπει κάτω ΄την πεδιάδα είναι όλη τζαμαρία!!!! Καταλαμβένετε θέα!!!! Ανυπομονώ!!!!!!!!!!!

Εσείς πως θα περάσετε την μέρα σας? 

Φιλούθκια!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ AliceSante μου. Υπομονή κούκλα μου, κάπια στιγμή θα τελειώσουν! Ετσι δεν είναι?

----------


## polinaki1983

έχω μια απορία, όπιος μπορεί ας μου την λύσει. Πως γίνετε σήμερα η ζυγαριά μου να έπεζε μεταξύ 111.4 και 110.8 και να μην αποφάσιζε που να σταματήσει? αλλαζε συνεχώς μεταξύ αυτών των αριθμών!!!!

Εγώ το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι ή ότι τρελλάθηκε, ή ότι ενώ έπεσε κάτω από 111 αρνείτε πεισματικά να μου το δείξει!!!! Πάντος τον μικρό τον έδειξε 14.9. ακριβώς όσα είναι δηλαδή.

----------


## φαλαινίτσα

μαλλον πρεπει να παρεις καινουργια ζυγαρια Πωλινα μου!χιχιχι
ειμαι σιγουρη οτι εχεις ''πεσει'' κατω απο τα 110 αλλα ισως πραγματατικα να εχει προβλημα η ζυγαρια και να μην σταθεροποιειται!


Καλο Πασχα να εχεις!Φιλια απο Θεσσαλονικη!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα φαλαινίτσα μου!!!!! Δεν ξέρω αν έχω πέσει κάτω από 110 πάντος σήμερα φόρεσα ένα παντελόνι που το φορούσα όταν ήμουνα στα 105 κιλά και μετά δεν μου έκανε!!!!!!!

Ασε που σήμερα η νονά του άντρα μου, η οποία είναι θεία μου, μόλις με είδε ενθουσιάστηκε!!!! Μου έλεγε πως έγινα μια κούκλα, πως μου φάνηκε πολύ, και πετούσε από την χαρά της. 

Καλό Πάσχα και σε σένα!!!!

----------


## φαλαινίτσα

Χαιρομαι που διαβαζω τετοιες ευχαριστες ειδησεις!Παντα τετοια απο εδω και περα!:bouncing:

----------


## forty

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> έχω μια απορία, όπιος μπορεί ας μου την λύσει. Πως γίνετε σήμερα η ζυγαριά μου να έπεζε μεταξύ 111.4 και 110.8 και να μην αποφάσιζε που να σταματήσει? αλλαζε συνεχώς μεταξύ αυτών των αριθμών!!!!
> 
> Εγώ το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι ή ότι τρελλάθηκε, ή ότι ενώ έπεσε κάτω από 111 αρνείτε πεισματικά να μου το δείξει!!!! Πάντος τον μικρό τον έδειξε 14.9. ακριβώς όσα είναι δηλαδή.


σιγουρα αρχιζει και χαλαει η ζυγαρια σου,ειναι με ελλατηριο?εμενα η παλια μου ετσι ειχε αρχισει να χαλαει,στα μικρα βαρη τα εδιχνε καλα και τα μεγαλυτερα επαιζε κιλα πανω κατω

αφου εβαλες το παντελονι που δεν σου χωρουσε ασε τη ζυγαρια να λεει οτι θελει!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Μεγάλη βδομάδα ξεκινάει, μεγάλη Δευτέρα σήμερα, και έγινε και για μένα η μεγάλη αλλαγή!!!!!

111.1 η ζυγαριά, και.......... ΝΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΝΑΙ!!!!!!!!! Επιτέλους έχω φύγει από την νοσογόνο παχυσαρκία και έχω μπει στην σοβαρή παχυσαρκία!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

14 κιλάκια ακόμη να χάσω και μπαίνω στην απλή παχυσαρκία!!!! Και ξεκιναμε την κατυφόρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ AliceSante μου!

----------


## angel79

καλημερα καλη μεγαλοβδομαδα να εχουμε!!!!
μπραβο κοριτσακι μου!!! τα καλυτερα νέα μας φέρνεις!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

*ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟΟ!!!!!!!!!:tumble:*:tumble:

----------


## welldah

Μπράβο Πωλινάκι!!!! :Smile:

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλημέρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Μεγάλη βδομάδα ξεκινάει, μεγάλη Δευτέρα σήμερα, και έγινε και για μένα η μεγάλη αλλαγή!!!!!
> 
> 111.1 η ζυγαριά, και.......... ΝΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΝΑΙ!!!!!!!!! Επιτέλους έχω φύγει από την νοσογόνο παχυσαρκία και έχω μπει στην σοβαρή παχυσαρκία!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 14 κιλάκια ακόμη να χάσω και μπαίνω στην απλή παχυσαρκία!!!! Και ξεκιναμε την κατυφόρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


και ειναι κ πολυ πολυ τυχερο νουμερο!!! δωστου πωλινακι! :starhit:

----------


## polinaki1983

Σας ευχαριστώ κορίτσια!!! Πιο είναι πολύ τυχερό νούμερο μπαντ μου? το 111.1 ή το 14?

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!!!!! Τί μου κάνετε? Χθές μου συνέηκε ένα πολύ ωραίο γεγονός!!!!

Ηρθα σπίτι γύρω στις 6 παρά τέταρτο, κατέβηκα από το αυτοκίνητο και πήγαινα προς το σπίτι όταν ακούω μια γνωστή φωνή να φωνάζει 
"Χρυστάλλα μου τί κάνεις?" 
Γυρίζω, δεν βλέπω πουθενά την αδελφή μου (Χρυστάλλα είναι η αδελφή μου), γυρίζω από την άλλη,και σε απόσταση περίπου 50 μέτρων βλέπω την ξαδέλφη της μαμάς μου, που μένει 1 γειτονιά παράλληλη με μας, να έρχετε με το εγκονάκι της προς το σπίτι μας. 
"Θεία καλησπέρα, της λέω. Τί κάνεις?" 
Έμεινε και με κοιτούσε καθώς ερχότανε και μου λέει "Πωλίνα μου μα εσύ είσαι?" 
"ναι θεία, της λέω΄, εγώ είμαι, πιος να ήταν". 
"Νόμιζα πως ήσουνα η χρυστάλλα!!!!!, μου λέει με θαυμασμό! Πώς άλλαξες έτσι!!!! Εγινες αγνώριστη!!!!" 
"Ε το προσπαθώ θεία της λέω απλά έκοψα και το μαλλί και βλέπεις την διαφορά πιο πολύ"
(σημειωση ότι η θεία δεν ήξερε τίποτα για το χειρουργείο). 
"έχασες πολλύ βάρος, μου λέει και πάλι με θαυμασμό"
"Ε ναι, έχασα 14 κιλά, της λέω" 
"Μπράβο!!! μου λέει και γέμισαν τα μάτια της, με αγκάλιασε, με φίλησε δυνατά, και μου λέει μπράβο μακάρι να συνεχίσεις έτσι". 
"Ευχαριστώ πολύ θεία της λέω". 
"Κάνεις απλά διατροφή? μου λέει, έχεις βάλει κάπιο στόχο?" 
Της λέω "βασικά αφέρεσα τον δακτύλιο (επειδή ήξερε πως ζούσα με εμετούς, πως ξαφνηκά σταμάτησαν?) και τώρα ακολουθώ σωστό διαιτολόγιο της λέω, μπορώ και τρώω κανονικά και επιτέλους χάνω. Σαν στόχο έχω τα 85 της λέω". 
"Μπράβο κόρη μου, μου λέει, δεν ήξερα ότι αφέρεσες τον δακτύλιο, καλά έκανες, πόσα χρόνια να ταλαιπωρείσε με εμετούς κτλ. Αντε με το καλό και στον στόχο σου μου λέει" και πήγαμε μέσα στην μαμάμου. 
Και άρχισε να λέει της μαμάς πως δεν με κατάλαβε από μακριά, πως νόμιζε πως ήμουνα η αδελφή μου κτλ!!!!

Σημείωση ότι με την αδελφή μου έχουμε τον ίδιο σωματότυπο αλλά αυτή είναι γύρω στα 87 κιλά!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σήμερα έχω ακόμα μια συνέντευξη για δουλιά, για να δούμε τί θα γίνει. 

Εβαλα μια πολύ ωραία μάυρη στενή φούστα μέχρι το μέσο της γάμπας με σχήσμα στα πλάι, και ένα ωραίο στενό μπλουζάκι, τακουνάκια, και σκουλαρικια!!!!

Τώρα που ήρθα δουλιά μου είπαν ότι άλλαξα πολύ και μου πάει πολύ αυτό το στυλ!

----------


## smart

μπραβο πωλινακι:thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

θενκς!!!!

----------


## Destiny_ed

Αχ! Βρε Πωλίνα δεν έχει τύχει να σου μιλήσω όμως διαβάζω συνέχεια όσα γράφεις και χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ για σένα!!!! Αλλάζεις μέρα με τη μέρα, ήρθε η στιγμή σου!!!!!!
Να προσέχεις τον εαυτό σου και τον γιόκα σου!
Φιλιά πολλά!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Destiny ευκαιρία να μου μιλήσεις τώρα που είμαι ακόμα προσγειωμένη, πρωτού πάρουν τα μυαλά μου (κι άλλο) αέρα και αρχίσω να πετάω ψιλά!!!!!

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

Σε ευχαριστώ πάντος!!!! Φιλουθκια!!!

----------


## marou_laki

Πωλινα αλλαξε της μπαταριες και αν συνεχισει τα ιδια σουταρε την!Τα τζαμπο να 'ναι καλα...9.90

----------


## polinaki1983

marou_laki για την ζυγαριά μου λες? Ασε και συνήλθε!!!! Απλά αρνιώταν και η ίδια να πιστέψει πως πια είμαι πιο κάτω απο τα κιλά που με είχε συνιθίσει!!!!!

----------


## yannaki

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Μάλλον γι΄αυτό δεν κατεβαινε!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Να που κατεβηκε όμως Γιάννα μου!!!!!! χαχαχαχαχα

Μεχρι Σαββατοκυριακο με κόβω να αλλάζω δεκάδα!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Να 'μαι κι εγώ σήμερα το πρωί στα 110.7 κιλά!!!!!!!!

----------


## click

σουπερ σεξι το μαλλι!
και συ μικραινεις ολο και περισσοτερο!

----------


## welldah

Polinaki είσαι κούκλα!!!! Χίλια μπράβο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mak

Μπράβο σου Polinaki, χαίρομαι γαι σένα και εύχομαι να τα καταφερω και εγω! Αυριο εχω το πρωτο μου ραντεβου με το χειρουργο μου...

----------


## BettyG

Mπράβο Πωλινάκι, όλο και καλύτερα σου εύχομαι!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by click_
> σουπερ σεξι το μαλλι!
> και συ μικραινεις ολο και περισσοτερο!


Thanks!!!!!!!!!!! Και να σκεφτείς ότι έτσι είναι αχτένιστα τελίως!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! χαχαχαχα

Το ότι μικραίνω μου το είπε και ένα παιδί στην δουλιά σήμερα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ κορίτσια!!!! Και στα δικά σας!!!

monahoiot υπομονή και σε λίγο καιρό θα μετράς και εσύ μαζί μου αντίστροφα τα κιλά σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Φιλουθκια!!!

----------


## sourkouna

Οντως αρχισες να μικραινεις!!!
Μπραβο και καλες κατηφορες  :Smile:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ωρε Πωλινακι!!!!
Πολυ μεγαλη διαφορα!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

Κάλημέρα καλημέρα καλημέρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Τί μου κάνετε? Μεγάλη Τετάρτη επιτέλους σήμερα!!!!!

Χθες ετριψα το τυρί για τις φλαούνες μου, για να στεγνώσει και Παρασκευή να τις κάνω!!!!!!!!! 

Αυριο τελευτάία μέρα στην δουλια!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΓΙΟΥΠΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ ΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ ΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!! Και θα σχολάσουμε στις 2:30 αντί για 5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Επιτέλους!!!! Τους έχω βαρεθεί ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!

Α!!!!! Το ΄σημερινό ζύγισμα ήταν 110.2!!!!! Μισό κιλό κάτω από το χθεσινό δηλαδή!!!! Αλλά είπα τικεράκι να αλλάξω όταν πάω κάτω απο το 110!!!!

Φιλούθκια!!!!!

Ύ.Γ. Νομίζω ότι άρχισε να επιστρέφει το γνωστό Πωλινάκι!!!! χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## smart

πωλινακι εισα κουκλαρα :love::love::love:
τρεεεμε κοσμε !!!  :Wink: 

(τι ειναι οι φλαουνες? :S )

----------


## polinaki1983

Θενκς Σμαρτ μου!!!!

Οι φλαούνες είναι κάτι παραδοσιακό που φτιάχνουμε το πάσχα. Είναι σαν τυρόπιττα να το πούμε. ΄

Είναι ένα λεπτό φύλλο ζύμης στο οποίο μέσα έχει γέμιση απο ένα ειδικό τυρί για φλαούνες, χαλούμι, μέχλεπι, μαστίχα, γλυκάνισσο, αυγά και μπορεί να έχει και σταφιδες για πιο γλυκιά γεύση. Είναι πεντανόστημες. 

Βασικά το φύλλο δεν κλείνει μέσα την γέμιση. απλά την περιτρυγιρίζει. Κάτι σαν βαρκούλα? Κάτσε να βρω φώτο να βάλω, και να σας ανεβάσω την Παρασκευή και τις δικιές μου!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αυτές είναι οι φλαούνες. Οπως βλέπεις η ζύμη είναι μόνο από κάτω και λίγο στα πλάι, ενώ όλο το υπόλοιπο είναι το μίγμα του τυριού!!!!!

Πρέπει να δοκιμάσεις για να καταλάβεις για τί θεϊκό δημιούργημα μιλαμε!!! Φυσικά εννοείτε ότι παίζει ρόλο και η νοικοκυρά!

----------


## sourkouna

Βασικα μονο και μονο που τις μυριζεσαι στο φουρνο, σου τρεχουν ηδη τα σαλια.

----------


## polinaki1983

sourkouna πως το ξέρεις? Εγώ αυτός είναι ο λόγος που θέλω να τις φτιάξω σπίτι!!!! Για να μυρίσει το σπίτι μου φλαούνες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Αχ αυτή η μυρωδιά....!!! Ειδικά αν βρω και βάλω και λίγο καναβούρι μέσα, σαν τότε που έφτιαχνε η μακαρίτισσα η γιαγιάκκα μου, κόλαση θα γίνει το σπίτι!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

sourkouna τώρα είδα το μουντ σου!!!!!!!!!! Είσαι Κυπραία??????????? Τζαι εν το λαλείς τόσες μέρες??? Πόθεν είσαι???? Να βρεθούμεν!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sourkouna

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> sourkouna τώρα είδα το μουντ σου!!!!!!!!!! Είσαι Κυπραία??????????? Τζαι εν το λαλείς τόσες μέρες??? Πόθεν είσαι???? Να βρεθούμεν!!!!!!!!!


Ελα τωρα,επρεπε να το δεις απο το mood?Aπο το σουρκουνα δεν το καταλαβες? :smilegrin:
Ειμαι απο Λαρνακα αλλα μενω Αθηνα 9,5χρονια.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by sourkouna_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> sourkouna τώρα είδα το μουντ σου!!!!!!!!!! Είσαι Κυπραία??????????? Τζαι εν το λαλείς τόσες μέρες??? Πόθεν είσαι???? Να βρεθούμεν!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Οχι δεν το κατάλαβα...... Καν δεν ξέρω τί συμαίνει σουρκούνα!!!!!!!

----------


## sourkouna

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> [[Οχι δεν το κατάλαβα...... Καν δεν ξέρω τί συμαίνει σουρκούνα!!!!!!!


Ειναι κατι σαν το Δρακουνα  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Πρώτη φορά το ακούω!!! Ισως το λένε στα δικά σου μέρη!!!! Εγώ ξέρεις, πρωτευουσιάνα!!!!
χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## sourkouna

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Πρώτη φορά το ακούω!!! Ισως το λένε στα δικά σου μέρη!!!! Εγώ ξέρεις, πρωτευουσιάνα!!!!
> χαχαχαχαχα


χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Maria Hope

πωλινακι μου και ολα τα ομορφα κοριτσια και αγορια της παρεας μου λειπετε πολυυυυυυυ αλλα δυστυχως δεν με αφηνουν κατι θεματακια να μπαινω συχνα....μετα τις γιορτες ομως δεν θα ξεκολλαω....χιχιχιιχιχιχιχ.. ... βλεπ οτι ειστε καλα.......τα περισσοτερα που μπορεσα να διαβασω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yes:
αν δεν μιλησουμε-γραψουμε-απαντησουμε σας ευχομαι ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ Κ ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ να εχετε ολοι........:love:

----------


## polinaki1983

Μαρακι μου όμορφο, τί είναι αυτά που βλέπω στο τικεράκι σου?!?!?!?!?!?!?! μπράβο βρε θυρίο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ευχομαι να σε έχουμε σύντομα και πάλι κοντά μας!!! Φιλακια πολλά και καλή ανάσταση!

----------


## angel79

πωλινάκι μου είσαι τελεια!!!! μπραβο κοπελαρα μου μπραβο!! δεν φαντάζεσαι πόσο χαίρομαι για εσενα!!! 
αντε και ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Αντζελ μου!!! Πάντος ακόμα περιμένω να σε δώ στο skype!!!!!!

----------


## angel79

τσιμα που προλαβαίνω να μπω ... δεν εχω κουραγια αυτες τις μέρες!! ευελπιστω να ανεβω μολις σταματησω για τις γιορτες από την δουλεια!!!!

----------


## Alina_ed

Πωλινααααα μου! χιχι σου γραφω! ξανα!!!!! τι καλα που εφυγαν τοσα κιλακια! κ στη φωτο δειχνει πολυ η διαφορα... αντε κ κατω απο τα 100 συντομα! Καλα κ η αλλη φωτο με τη τυρενια απολαυση! παναγια μου! μη ξεχασεις μου εχεις υποσχεθει!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κορίτσια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Μετακινήσαμε σήμερα το επίσημο ζύγισμα γιατί αύριο έχει ζύμωμα από τισ 4 το πρωί, και φλαούνιασμα στις 6 επομένως δεν με βλέπω να ζυγίζομαι!!!!

Και το ζύγισμά μας σήμερα? 110.100!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Γιουπιιιιιιιιιιιιιι!!!!!!!

Αντε και μετά το πάσχα να έχουν φύγει αυτοί οι πολλοί άσσοι από την ζυγαριά!!!!!! Και ειδικά ανυπομονώ να φύγει ο πρώτος άσσος!!! χαχαχαχαχα

angel79 μου ελπίζω να τα πούμε σύντομα από το skype "ομοφη θεία" όπως σε είπε ο γιόκκας μου!!!!!

Alina μου καλημέρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ε αφού δεν σε πετυχαίνω τις ώρες που μπορώ στο skype, τώρα πια που επέστρεψα δουλιά, ας με βλέπεις έστω και από φωτογραφίες!!!!!!! Είναι για να σου φανεί μεγάλη η αλλαγή όταν με ξαναδείς!!! χαχαχαχαχα

Εννοείτε ότι στο υποσχέθηκα για τις φλαούνες!!! Δεν το ξεχνάω, μην μου ανυσηχείς!!!!!! 

Φιλάκια!

----------


## aggeloydaki

πολινάκι μου μπράβο πήρες την κατηφορα για τα καλά :bouncy::bouncy:

----------


## polinaki1983

Αργά αλλά σταθερά αγγελουδάκι μου!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

τσαααααααααααααααααααα!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!καλημερααααααααααααα ααααααααα..............
πωλινακι μου καλα εεεεε....τρελη διαφορα ρε κοριτσαρα μου.....φτου φτου φτου!!!!!!!κουκλαρααααααααα!!! !!α ρε τι περιμενει τον αντρα σου????!!!!!χιχιχιχιχιιχιχιχι ιιχιχιχιχιχχι :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
ναι κατεβαινω ανησυχητικα γρηγορα ομως.....δεν τρωω σχεδον τιποτα και αυτο δεν ειναι καλο....ελπιζω οταν αρχισω απο Κυριακη να τρωω ολα τα φαγητα να ερθω σε ισσοροπια.....
π.χ χθες ολη την ημερα καταφερα να φαω μια μπανανα(σε δοσεις) και μια κουταλια ζελε.....
δεν ξερω....μπορει να ειναι και ψυχολογικο.....δεν ξερω....τες πα!!!!! παρεπιπτοντως σημερα το πρωι 94.9!!!!!!!!!!!!!αλλα δεν αλλαζω τικερακι......αποφασισα να το αλλαζω καθε Δευτερα!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Οταν ξεκινήσεις να τρως θα δεις ότι η κατυφόρα θα είναι πιο αργή.

Η ζυγαριά σου και του γιατρού είναι η ίδια? Θυμάμε που είχες γράψει πως στον γιατρό όταν μπήκες ήσουνα 110 αλλά δεν ξέρεις σπίτι αν έδειχνε το ίδιο. Τελικά το τσέκαρες?

Πάντος μέχρι τον γάμο θα είσαι υπέροχη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Θα τους τρελλάνεις όλους!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

χιχιιχχιιχι...............σε ευχαριστωωωωωωωωωωω πολυ κουκλιτσα μου!!!!!!!!!!!:blush::blush::blush::blush:
ενα κιλο διαφορα εχει...το τσεκαρα.....η δικη μου δειχνει ενα παραπανω!!!!!!! :Embarrassment: 
χιχιιιχιχιχιχιιχ........
λες οταν ξεκινησω να τρωω να ερθει η ισσοροπια εεεε??????
αν κ απολαμβανω ιδιαιτερα την γρηγορα κατηφορα και την απολυτη απεξαρτηση μου απο το φαγητο......η αδυναμια και η συνεχης αναγκη μου για υπνο με ανησυχει και με χαλαει.......οποτε προτιμω να το ζω εντονα κ ας ειναι πιο αργος ο ρυθμος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## polinaki1983

Είναι καλύτερα με πιο αργούς ρυθμούς και να είσαι δυνατή και στα πόδια σου καλή μου. Το βλέπω και από μένα που έφυγαν τα 12 κιλά τον πρώτο μήνα πόσο αδύναμη ένιωθα, και τώρα που φεύγουν πιο αργά πόσο υγιείς νιώθω. 

Πάντος πρέπει να προσπαθείς να τρώς όσο και αν δεν πεινάς. Ξέρω είναι δύσκολο αλλά πρέπει!

----------


## Maria Hope

το ξερω :sniffle: 
μεταξυ μας ειναι η πρωτη φορα που απολαμβανω τους υπολοιπους να μου λενε να φαωωωω!!!!!!!!!!!χαχαχαχαχχα
παντα ακουγα....παλι θα φας? αστο κατω δεν σου χρειαζεται.....και αλλα τετοια....κ τωρα ολοι λενε....μα φαε κατι σε παρακαλω.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1χαχα χαχαχαχαχα
το εχεις περασει κ ξερεις....ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να μην τρως.......κ εγω προτιμω να νιωθω υγιης και να χανω 4-5 κιλακια το μηνα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yes::yes::yes::ye s:

----------


## polinaki1983

είναι δύσκολο όχι από άποψη πείνας, αλλά από δύναμη του σώματος. 

Και πίστεψέ με, μπορεί τα 4-5 κιλάκια τον μήνα να ακούγονται λίγα, αλλά είναι χωρίς καμία απολύτως προσπάθεια!!! Ενώ πριν χρειαζόταν να πεινάσεις, να κάνεις μια αυστηρή δίαιτα, και αν τα κατάφερνες να τα χάσεις!

----------


## Maria Hope

συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!και αν χανω 5 το μηνα μεχρι τον Ιουλιο θα εχω χασει.....αλλα...15!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!! :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  τελειοοοοοο?????????????????

----------


## polinaki1983

χεχεχε Υπεροχο!!!!!! Εγω τώρα 2 βδομαδες εχω χάσει 3. Αν πουμε ότι καθε μήνα χανω 5 κιλά, σημαίνει πως Ιουνιο μπαίνω δυψίφιο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Και δυψίφιο έχει να δω από την πρώτη γυμνασίου που ήμουνα 99!!!!!!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

χιχιχιιχιχιχιχιχιχχ:thumbup::th umbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup ::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thu mbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:: thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumb up:
ΤΕΛΕΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ
χιχιχιχιχιιχιχιχιχιχιχιχι χιχι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!εγω ανυπομονω για το 8.........αχ!

----------


## polinaki1983

Κοντά είσαι, μέχρι Μάιο θα το έχεις δει!!!!!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

αν το εχω δει μεχρι μαιο θα με κλαινε οι ρεγγες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!σε λιγες μερες δηλαδη αλλα τοσα????απαπαπαπαπαπαπα........ .χχιχιιχιχιχιχι:crazy:

----------


## Alina_ed

αρα τωρα που θα χασεις πιο πολλα θα γινεις πιτσιρικα! του δημοτικου??? χιχι ευχομαι τωρα που δε θα δουλευεις να σε πετυχω στο σκαιπ!

----------


## polinaki1983

Λες να περνάν τον άντρα μου για παιδεραστή? αχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Maria Hope

χαχαχχαχαχααχχαχαχαχαχαχα χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!!!!! ΝΥΣΤΑΖΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!

Τελικά έκανα χθες το βράδυ τις φλαούνες μου για να μην έχω σήμερα τον μικρό να με ενοχλά. Εκανα το μεσημέρι την γέμιση, γιατί πρέπει να κάτσει κάπιες ώρες, έκανα γύρω στις 8 το βράδυ την ζύμη μου (μου περίπου 30 λεπτά να την φτιάξω αφού ήταν και αρκετή!!!) και στις 10μιση ξεκίνησα. Η ζύμη θέλει 2 ώρες να φουσκώσει. 

Τελείωσα την κατασκευή περίπου στις 1μιση και περίμενα να τις ψήσω ταψί-ταψί. Τελείωσα με το ψήσιμο στις 4 το πρωί!!!!!!!

έφτιαξα 24 φλαούνες κανονικές του τυριού, και 13 με μυζίθρα που είναι πιο ελαφριές και πιο υγιηνές (η μαμά έχει πολύ ψιλή χολιστερόλη και δεν μπορεί να φάει κανονικές φλαούνες, παρά μόνο με μυζίθρα). Επίσεις έφτιαξα 2 πιτες με ελιές μαυρες και 1 πίτα με χαλούμι για τον άντρα μου, μπας και καταφέρω να γλυτώσω τις φλαούνες μου καμιά μέρα από τα χέρια του, ή καλύτερα από το στόμα του!!!!!

Σήμερα το πρωί κόψαμε και δοκιμάσαμε μία από το κάθε είδος, και είναι υπέροχες!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Αχ είμαι τόσο πολύ με ευχαριστημένη με το αποτέλεσμα!!!!!

Τις φωτογράφισα, και θα σας τις ανεβάσω πιο μετά!!!

Ηρθε και η μαμά, χώρισε μια από κάθε είδος για κάθε θεία μου, πήρε και αυτή τις μισές και μου έμεινας εμένα οι υπόλοιπες!!!!

Τώρα θα μου πείτε έβαλα εγώ τον κόπο, ξενίχτυσα, και θα τις φαν άλλοι? δεν πειράζει, παρά να τις βλέπω και να θέλω να φάω συνεχώς, καλύτερα να φύγουν!!! 

Φιλάκια προς το παρόν!!!!

----------


## Alina_ed

μονο που τα διαβασα μου ετρεξαν τα σαλια... χιχι καλοφαγοτες! Ναι 
ειναι,καλυτερα που τις μοιρασες! να χαρεις κ με την χαρα των αλλων οταν τις καταβροχδιζουν.... χιχι

----------


## polinaki1983

Οταν στις έδειξα κιόλας κούκλα μου πως ένοιωσες? !!!!!

----------


## Alina_ed

χαχαχαα ετοιμη να ορμηξω!!!!! μαλλον θα κανω καλτσουνακια το βραδυ για να μου φυγει η ζηλια! :P

----------


## polinaki1983

Κούκλα μου κάνε ότι θες για να σου φύγει η ζήλια, αλλά μην έρθεις μετά και να λες πως τα 2 κιλά που πήρε μετά την επίσκεψη στο γιατρό έγιναν 4!!!!! Ξέρεις γιατί το λέω!!!

----------


## Alina_ed

ετσι κ αλιως εχω παρει την ανηφορα για τα καλα... κ η ψυχολογια μου δε βοηθαει για κατηφορα.... ασε που δε τρωω κρεας κ πασχα χωρις καλτσουνια δε μπορω να διανοηθω!

----------


## polinaki1983

Λοιπόν κυρία Αλίνα, αν δεν φροντίσεις να ανέβει η ψυχολογία σου, θα φροντίσω να ανέβω εγώ εκεί στο λέω!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Επιτέλους...... Εφυγαν οι επισκέψεις μας, έκανα το μπάνιο μου, ο μικρός κοιμήθηκε, και επιτέλους έκατσα στον καναπέ.....!!!!!

Σήμερα επιβεβαίωσα την υποψία που είχα απο χθές.... Αρχισε η απώλεια των μαλιών.... κάθε φορά που τα ακουμπαω γεμίζει το χέρι μου.... Αποφάσισα λοιπόν πως θα τα χτενίζω μόνο την μέρα που θα τα κάνω μπάνιο, και αυτό απλά θα είναι ένα πέρασμα της κτένας. Τίποτα παραπάνω. Ευτυχώς και αχτένιστα να είναι, φαίνονται οκ, (βλέπε τελευταία φώτο που έχω βάλει)....

Ελπίζω να μην τα χάσω όλα στο τέλος! 

Μπορούν οι πιο παλιοί να μου πουν περίπου πόσο καιρό κρατάει η απώλεια αυτή? και σε τί μέγεθος απώλειας μειλάμε?

Φιλουθκια!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!!!!! Μεγάλο Σάββατο σήμερα!!!!!!!

Σήμερα θα βάψω τα αυγά μου!!!! Αν και κανονικά έπρεπε να τα κάνω την Πέμπτη, δεν μαρέσει να μένουν πολλές μέρες βρασμένα!!!!!

Το είπα στον μικρό χθες ότι σήμερα βάφουμε αυγά και με έχει τρελλάνει πότε θα κάνουμε κόκκινα αυγά!!!!!

Σας εύχομαι Καλή Ανάσταση αν δεν τα ξαναπούμε!!! Φιλακια

----------


## polinaki1983

110 ολοστρόγγυλο σήμερα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Αντε να αλλάξω δεκάδα επιτέλους!!!!! και μετά ξεκινάει η αντίστροφή μέτριση για το δυψίφιο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Γιουχουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ υυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Νιώθω σαν να πετάω στα σύννεφα!!! 

Είναι υπέροχο συνέσθημα, μεσα σε ούτε 2 μήνες να έχω σκαρτέψει 6 από τα παντελόνια μου τα οποία πια μπενοβγαίνουν χωρίς ξεκούμπωμα!!!!!

Αντε φιλάκια, πάω βόλτα στο παζάρι με τον μικρό και την μαμά μου!!!!

Θα πάρουμε φρέσκα λαχανικά και ντοματάγγουρα για το τραπέζι αύριο!!!!

Θα έχουμε σούβλα χοιρινό, σούβλα αρνί, σούβλα κοτόπουλο, κοντοσούβλι, ραβιόλια στον φούρνο και πατάτες. Εγώ αποφάσισα ότι δεν θα φάω τίποτα από αυτά, και θα φτιάξω λίγα κεμπαμ με κιμά για μένα και τον άντρα μου!!! 

Αχ ανυπομονώ!!!!

Φιλακια!!!!!

Τα λεμε μετά!!!

----------


## Alina_ed

Πολινακι μου παντα να πετας στα συννεφα απο χαρα! καλα να περασετε,καλη ανασταση! εγω θα παρω τον μικρο κ θα παω εκδρομουλα! το αποφασησα ετσι ξαφνικα.τα λεμε αυριο βραδυ ξανα μαλλον,φιλακια!

----------


## angela-miss piggy

Πωλίνα και μόνο που τα διαβάζω βαρυστομαχιάζω!:tumble:
Τόσα φαγητά για πόσα άτομα;
Για την τριχόπτωσή σου μήπως πρέπει να ρωτήσεις το γιατρό αν χρειάζεται να πάρεις βιταμίνες;
Δεν βρίσκω παλιότερες φωτογραφίες σου στις προηγούμενες σελίδες, μήπως δεν τις ανοίγει;

----------


## mitsokolo

Πωλινακι μου προσεξε λιγο τη διατροφη σου, σχετικα νωρις σου ξεκινησε η τριχοπτωση. εκανες τις πρωτες σου εξετασεις αιματος? εγω ειχα τριχοπτωση γυρω στο 6μηνο και αυτο ειχε διαρκεια περιπου 15 μερες, ενω ακουγα απο αλλες κοπελες που ειχαν μεγαλητερο προβλημα, απλα δωσε βαση στο τι τρως, και ΝΑ ΤΡΩΣ! πιστευω ειναι αναλογα θυμαμαι που το κουβεντιαζαμε τοτε , αλλες περισσοτερο αλλες λιγοτερο, υπομονη θα περασει και αυτο :spin:

----------


## polinaki1983

Αλίνα μου καλά να περάσεις με τον μικρό σου. Σου χρειάζετε μια εκδρομούλα κορίτσι μου!!! Επιτέλους το αποφάσισες να το κάνεις!!!!

Αγγελική μου θα είμαστε 12 άτομα μεγάλοι, εγώ και ο γιός μου, δηλαδή 14!!!! Ξέρεις φαντάζομαι γιατί με χωρίζω εμένα από τους μεγάλους :P:P:P:P

Μιτσοκόλο μου μπορώ να πω ότι σε μένα άργισε σχετικά να αρχίσει η τρυχόπτωση. Πάντα μετά από τα χειρουργεία μου είχα τρυχόπτωση από την πρώτη μέρα μέχρι και 2 μήνες μετά. Ε τώρα δεν είχα, αλλά άρχισε τώρα,σχεδόν στο δύμηνο. Απο βδομάδας θα πάρω τηλέφωνο τον γιατρό να δω μήπως χρειάζετε να κάνουμε κάτι. 

Στο τρίμηνο θα κάνω τις αναλύσεις μου είπε ο γιατρός.

----------


## polinaki1983

Η γκαντεμιά σε όλο της το μεγαλείο σήμερα........

1) Πήγαμε στο παζάρι και με το που πήγαμε με τον μικρό, σκοτίνιασε και άρχισε να ψιχαλίζει. Ευτυχώς προλάβαμε και ψωνίσαμε πριν αρχίσουν οι δυνατές βροχές

2) καθώς φεύγαμε, είχε μπροστά μου έναν μ@λ@κ@ με πικ απ παλιο αυτοκινητο, και καθώς προχωρούσε, αποφάσησε να σταματήσει έτσι στα ξαφνηκά στην μέση του δρόμου να μηλίσει σε έναν φίλο του που περνούσε με τα πόδια... Αποτέλεσμα? τράκαρα μαζί του και γ@μήθηκε το μπροστινό μέρος του αυτοκινήτου μου όλο... Στράβωσε το καπάκι της μηχανής, και δεν κλείνει, και άρχισε να κτυπάει ο συναγερμός συνεχώς!!!!! Εφερε ο άντρας μου έναν φίλο του και μας απενεργοποίησε τον συναγερμό μέχρι να το πάμε για φτιάξιμο. Είναι φανοποιός και μας είπε θα μας το φτιάξει δωρεάν, μόνο την μπογιά να πληρώσουμε εμείς. Πάλι καλά δηλαδή....

3) πήγα στον χασάπη να πάρω κιμά, και πάνω που πήγαινε να φτιάξει την δικιά μου παραγγελία χάλασε η μηχανή του κιμά, και δεν φτιαχνώταν....
Και το κακό είναι ότι είναι ο μόνος χασαπης στην περιοχή που φτιάχνει τον κιμά για κεμπάπ με όλα τα μπαχαρικά, κρεμμύδι, μαιντανό κτλ και τα περνάει όλα μαζί από την μηχανή........

Δεν ξέρω τί άλλο μπορεί να μου πάει στραβά μέχρι απόψε......

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by angela-miss piggy_
> Πωλίνα και μόνο που τα διαβάζω βαρυστομαχιάζω!:tumble:
> Τόσα φαγητά για πόσα άτομα;
> Για την τριχόπτωσή σου μήπως πρέπει να ρωτήσεις το γιατρό αν χρειάζεται να πάρεις βιταμίνες;
> Δεν βρίσκω παλιότερες φωτογραφίες σου στις προηγούμενες σελίδες, μήπως δεν τις ανοίγει;


http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d=2887&page=19

Πάτα εδώ αγγελική μου. Είναι στην σελίδα 19 βασικά οι 2 φώτο που είμαι στα 125.

----------


## angela-miss piggy

Kαταρχάς σου πάει πολύ το ίσιο μαλλί, σε δείχνει μικρότερη!
Η διαφορά των 15 κιλών είναι ολοφάνερη! Και στο πρόσωπο και στο σώμα. :starhit:
Όσο για τη σημερινή σου γκαντεμιά...τι να πω! ʼλλο κακό να μη σε βρει! Πάλι καλά που θα σου βγει δωρεάν η επισκευή του αυτοκινήτου. Μερικοί οδηγοί νομίζουν ότι έχουν όλο το δρόμο δικό τους!

----------


## polinaki1983

Ναι μου πάει το ίσιο μαλλί, αλλά πλέων δεν έχω εκείνο το κόψιμο ούτε εκείνο το μάκρος που είχα σε εκείνη την φωτογραφία!!! Αλλαξα τελειως το στυλ!!! χεχεχε

Αχ σε ευχαριστώ!!!!! 

Οντος είναι κάπιοι που νομίζουν πως ο δρόμος είναι αποκλιστικά και μόνο για αυτούς!!! Τί να πω. Οντος ευτυχώς που ο φίλος του άντρα μου θα μας το κάνει δωρεάν. 

Αχ μόλις έφαγα και νιώθω πολύ φουσκομένη.....

2 κουταλιές κοφτές ρίζι και 2 κουταλιές κιμά....... 

ουφ....

----------


## angela-miss piggy

:shocked2::shocked2::shocked2:
Θα τρελλαθώ με την ποσότητα! Τρως όσο ...ένα πουλάκι!
Δεν αξίζει καν να καθίσεις στον τραπέζι...για 1-2 λεπτά, αφού χόρτασες ήδη με δυο μπουκιές. Μέχρι να αρχίσουν οι άλλοι, εσύ έχεις τελειώσει...:smilegrin:
Πάει η απόλαυση του φαγητού περίπατο με τη sleeve...τουλάχιστον το πρώτο εξάμηνο. Εγώ νομίζω ότι θα νιώθω στερημένη διχως την ευχαρίστηση της κανονικής ποσότητας έστω.:sniffle:

----------


## polinaki1983

Αγγελικη μου, τις πιο πολλές φορές δεν κάθομαι καν στο τραπέζι. Τρώω σαν μαγειρεύω!!!!!

Αλλά να σου πω το απολαμβάνω πολύ!!! Μου αρέσει πολύ αυτή η φάση!!!!

Σήμερα η μαμά μου μετρούσε τα άτομα για αυριο για να υπολογίσει το φαγητό, και με υπολόγιζε και μένα, και της λέω εμένα τί με μετράς στα άτομα? Αν μετρήσεις τον Μάριο (είναι ο γιος της αδελφής μου, 10 μηνών) θα φάει πιο πολύ φαγητό από μένα!!! Και γελούσε!!!

Η πλάκα είναι ότι όταν στρώνουμε το τραπέζι, σαν αυριο που θα είμαστε όλοι μαζί, για μένα βάζω ένα πεδικό πολύ μικρό πιατάκι που έχουμε, και οι άλλοι κοροιδεύουν. Η απάντησή μου όμως πάντα η ίδια, απτην στιγμή που μπορώ και ζω μα τόσο λίγο και είμαι μια χαρά υγιέστατη, και χωρτένει το στομάχι μου, δεν χρειάζετε να χωρτένει και το μάτι. Αλλοστε το μάτι είναι πάντα αχόρταγο!!!

Πιο πολύ ξέρεις τί απολαμβάνω? ότι έστω και αυτό το λίγο που τρώω, μένει μέσα μου. Σου έχω πει πως πριν ήμουνα συνεχώς εμετούς. 

Στα γενέθλιά μου σκέφτομαι να μου κάνω δώρο 2 πιατάτα μικρά της Barbie από το Jumbo!!!! Μου άρεσαν πολύ, και είναι και κατάλληλα για μένα!!! 1 να το έχω σπίτι και 1 στην δουλιά!!!

----------


## angela-miss piggy

Kαι σε λιγους μήνες θα γίνεις σαν τη Barbie!Στυλάκι!:thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!!! Χριστός Ανέστη!!!!

Αγγελική μου, σαν Barbie δεν θέλω να γίνω, δεν μου αρέσουν οι αναλογίες της, και αν την μετρίσεις θα δείς ότι δεν είναι σωστές!!!!!!!! 

Αλλα στυλάκι πάντα ήμουν, είμαι θα είμαι :P:P:P:P:P ( Ψωνάρα σε όλο το μεγαλείο λέει ε? !!!)

----------


## polinaki1983

Λοιπόν!!!! Ηρθε η ώρα να σας δείξω τις φλαούνες μου!!!!

Εδώ είναι έτοιμες να μπούνε στον φούρνο!!! (αυτό ήταν ένα από τα ταψάκια που έφτιαξα)

----------


## polinaki1983

Εδώ είναι οι πρώτες που είχαν ψυθεί. Αυτές είναι οι κανονικές με το τυρί και το χαλούμι.

----------


## polinaki1983

Ολες μαζί (αυτές είναι με το τυρί και το χαλούμι)

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

χρονια πολλα! με υγεια! αν και εχω φαει τον αμπακα μου ξανανοιξες την ορεξη!!!

----------


## Ciciliana

πωπω... τελεια φαινοντε...!!
εχει μεσα σταφιδες? κ κατι πρασινο?
κριμα εμεις δεν εχουμε χαλουμι, κ δεν εχω δοκιμασει κ ποτε..

----------


## polinaki1983

Και εδώ είναι αυτές με την φρέσκια αναρί (μυζήθρα). Αυτές δεν φουσκώνουν ούτε κοκκινήζουν τόσο όσο οι κανωνικές με το τυρί. Αυτές συνήθως τις κάνουν για κάπιους που κάνουν δίαιτα, ή έχουν πρόβλημα χοληστερόλης, γιατί είναι πολύ πιο ελαφριες.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by ΛΟΡΑ_
> χρονια πολλα! με υγεια! αν και εχω φαει τον αμπακα μου ξανανοιξες την ορεξη!!!


Χρονια πολλά Λόρα μου!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Ciciliana_
> πωπω... τελεια φαινοντε...!!
> εχει μεσα σταφιδες? κ κατι πρασινο?
> κριμα εμεις δεν εχουμε χαλουμι, κ δεν εχω δοκιμασει κ ποτε..


Και χαλούμι να είχες Σισι μου, το τυρί που μπαίνει είναι ειδικό για φλαούνες, δεν θα το έβρισκες στην Ελλαδα. 

Εχει μέσα το ειδικό τυρί για τις φλαούνες, λίγο χαλούμι, σταφύδες, φρέσκο δυόσμο, προζύμι, μέχλεπι, μαστίχα, αυγά και ελάχιστη ζάχαρι. 

Η διαδικασία να γίνουν επίσεις είναι πολύ διαφορετική από απλή τυρόπιττα. 

Την γέμιση την φτιάχνεις από ώρες πριν, ίσως και προηγούμενο βράδυ για καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

θα μου κανεις το τραπεζιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ι;;;;;;;;;;;; =(((( πλιζζζζζζζ!!!!!!

----------


## angela-miss piggy

Xριστός Ανέστη!

Γιατί μας τυραννάς βρε Πωλίνα μας, μου τρέχουν τα σάλια έτσι που τις βλέπω λαχταριστές φρεσκοψημένες σε μεγάααλη φωτογραφία! Και δεν μπορώ να δοκιμάσω ούτε μία!!!!!:sniffle::sniffle::sniffle::sniffle:
Αλλά η αχλάδα έχει πίσω την ουρά....όταν έρθω στην Κύπρο μια μέρα των ημερών...θα μου χρωστάς κέρασμα με φλαούνες, ως αποζημίωση για τη σημερινή σαδιστική σου στάση ''βλέπετε αλλά δεν τρώτε!''χαχαχαχα...Αλλά αν έχω κάνει μέχρι τότε σλιβ, με βλέπω να καταπίνω μόνο δυο μπουκίτσες...και μετά από ώρα άλλες δυο...και τέλος!
Είσαι πάντως πρώτη στην κουζίνα, μεγαλουργείς!Μπράβο σου! και είσαι τόσο νέα ακόμη!Πολλές δεν ξέρουν ούτε μια ομελέτα να κάνουν στα 27 τους.
Τελικά έφαγε σήμερα το μωρό που είναι 10 μηνών περισσότερο από σένα;:smilegrin:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> θα μου κανεις το τραπεζιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ι;;;;;;;;;;;; =(((( πλιζζζζζζζ!!!!!!


Κόπιασε όποτε θες, αλλά πίστεψέ με, δεν θα θες να φύγεις!!!!!! Α και κάτι άλλο, αν έρθεις, ξέχνα θερμιδομετρητές, δίαιτες κτλ!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by angela-miss piggy_
> Xριστός Ανέστη!
> 
> Γιατί μας τυραννάς βρε Πωλίνα μας, μου τρέχουν τα σάλια έτσι που τις βλέπω λαχταριστές φρεσκοψημένες σε μεγάααλη φωτογραφία! Και δεν μπορώ να δοκιμάσω ούτε μία!!!!!:sniffle::sniffle::sniffle::sniffle:
> Αλλά η αχλάδα έχει πίσω την ουρά....όταν έρθω στην Κύπρο μια μέρα των ημερών...θα μου χρωστάς κέρασμα με φλαούνες, ως αποζημίωση για τη σημερινή σαδιστική σου στάση ''βλέπετε αλλά δεν τρώτε!''χαχαχαχα...Αλλά αν έχω κάνει μέχρι τότε σλιβ, με βλέπω να καταπίνω μόνο δυο μπουκίτσες...και μετά από ώρα άλλες δυο...και τέλος!
> Είσαι πάντως πρώτη στην κουζίνα, μεγαλουργείς!Μπράβο σου! και είσαι τόσο νέα ακόμη!Πολλές δεν ξέρουν ούτε μια ομελέτα να κάνουν στα 27 τους.
> Τελικά έφαγε σήμερα το μωρό που είναι 10 μηνών περισσότερο από σένα;:smilegrin:


Αληθώς ανέστη ο κύριος αγγελική μου!!!!!!

Εσύ κόπιασε, και ακόμα και σληβάτη να είσαι, πίστεψέ με θα βρούμε τρόπο να απολάυσουμε το φαγητό μας!!! Οσο για φλαούνες δεν στο εγκυόμαι ότι θα βρεις, αλλά θα σου φτιάξω άλλα υπέροχα καλούδια που δεν θα θυμάσε καν τις φλαούνες!!!!!

Ναι έφαγε 10-12 πατάτες και γιαούρτι το μπεμπε!!! χαχαχα

Θα φτιάξω για πρώτη φορά την τούρτα μου με ζαχαρόπαστα για τα γενέθλιά μου, και προσπαθώ να φτιάξω την διακόσμηση από τώρα. Να σας ανεβάσω μια φώτο να μου πείτε πως σας φαίνετε για πρώτη προσπάθεια που κάνω?

----------


## polinaki1983

Λοιπόν, έχω φτιάξει αυτή την κοπέλλα από ζαχαρόπαστα (πρώτη φορά ασχολούμε με ζαχαρόπαστα) και την έφτιαξα χωρίς να έχω τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία. Μόνο οδοντογλυφίδα και ξυλάκι για σουβλάκια.

Πώς σας φαίνετε για πρώτη προσπάθεια?
Θέλω ηληκρινά σχόλια, έτσι?

----------


## polinaki1983

Πλαϊ

----------


## angela-miss piggy

Εύγε ! Εύγε άξιο κορίτσι!

Καταπληκτική ιδέα...Είσαι πρασινομάτα;δε φαίνεται καθαρά στις φωτογραφίες σου. Τα μαλλιά σου είναι πιο καστανά έτσι;
Μ' αρέσει που έβαψες και τα νύχια της! Αλλά από στήθη...σκίζει η κουκλίτσα σου!:smilegrin:

Καλή επιτυχία στην τούρτα...που σίγουρα θα την έχεις!:starhit: ΜΙΑΜΜΜΜΜΜΜ.....

----------


## polinaki1983

Οχι δεν είμαι πρασινομάτα. Μακάρι να ήμουνα!!!!!

Τα μαλιά μου τώρα ναι, είναι πιο καστανά, αλλά αυτό το χρόμα που έκανα στην κοπέλα το είχα παλιά και είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου. 

Τα στήθη είναι τα δικά μου!!! χαχαχαχαχα 

Ο άντρας μου με το που την είδε, το πρώτο πράγμα που είπε "Τα δικά σου βιζιά της έκανες?" χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

Σε ευχαριστώ καλή μου!

----------


## polinaki1983

Οταν κάνω την τουρτα στις 4 Μαιου θα σας την ανεβάσω να την δείτε!!! Είμαι πολύ περίφανη για το σχέδιο που αποφάσισα να κάνω!!! Και για τα χρώματα που θα βάλω!! σαν παιδική χαρά θα μοιάζει!! χαχαχα

----------


## angela-miss piggy

χαχαχαχα! Είχα μια παρόμοια σκέψη στο μυαλό μου...χιχιχι!

Σίγουρα θα θέλει να φάει αυτός εκείνο το σημείο...:wink1:
Σεμνάααα! Τι το κάναμε εδώ μέσα...

----------


## polinaki1983

χαχαχαχαχα δεν ξέρω τί έχει στο μυαλό του, πάντος με ρωτούσε αν τρώγετε:P

----------


## Ciciliana

τελεια η κουκλίτσα... :Smile: 
φαντάζομαι δύσκολο να κανεις τόσες λεπτομέρειες, δαχτυλάκια, νυχάκια, μάτια, χείλη,..

το δυνατό σημείο της κούκλας είναι το μπούστο :P

και ωραίο φόρεμα με καρδούλες.....!
έχει λίγο στοματάκι περίεργο :S αλλά φαντάζομαι δύσκολο να κανεις χείλη !

----------


## polinaki1983

Δύσκολο Σίσι μου γιατί δεν έχω τα κατάλληλα εργαλεια, και όταν τα έψαξα στην αγορά τα βρήκα περίπου 50 ευρώ το σετ, που δεν έλεγε να αγοράσω προς το παρόν. Τώρα αν ξεκινήσω να κάνω τούρτες με λεπτομέρεις και μου χρειάζονται, θα τα πάρω. 

Τα χείλη ναι, όντως είναι κάπως παράξενα, αλλά είναι λεπτό σημείο, και η κοπέλλα είναι μικρή άρα καταλαβαίνεις τι μέγεθος έχουν!!!! με οδοντογλυφίδα τα έφτιαξα!!! Ούτε τα ματια βγήκαν πολύ πετυχυμένα για τον ίδιο ακριβώς λόγο!

οσο για το μπούστο είπαμε, είχα ζωντανό μοντέλο!!!! χαχαχαχα

Πάντος ήταν η πρώτη μου προσπάθεια για κατασκευή με ζαχαρόπαστα!!!!!

----------


## Ciciliana

για πρωτη προσπάθεια τέλεια βρε ούτε συζήτηση:thumbup::blush:

----------


## polinaki1983

Ασε και σήμερα είχα πρόταση για ακόμη 2 τούρτες, και της θέλουν και τις 2 μεγάλες...... Η μία θα είναι δικιά μου επιλογή το τί θα κάνω, άρα κανονίζετε, η άλλη είναι επιλογή της αδελφής μου. Ασε να δούμε τί θα διαλέξει. Και θέλω να φτιάξω και μια στην ξαδέλφη μου που θα γεννήσει τον Ιούνιο, και είναι και οι άλλες 2 τον Ιούνιο, καλά θα περάσω!!!!!

----------


## click

ρε εχεις ταλεντο σοβαρα τωρα!!!!!!!!!!
τελειο το ζαχαροτετοιο τελειο

φανταζομαι η τουρτα θα τα σπασει!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> θα μου κανεις το τραπεζιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ι;;;;;;;;;;;; =(((( πλιζζζζζζζ!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Κόπιασε όποτε θες, αλλά πίστεψέ με, δεν θα θες να φύγεις!!!!!! Α και κάτι άλλο, αν έρθεις, ξέχνα θερμιδομετρητές, δίαιτες κτλ!!!!



καλα εισαι, το σημερινο και να παρω 5 κιλα δε το μετανοιωνω γιατι το φαι το αξιζε, ετσι οπως βλεπω τα δικα σου, δε θα με πειραξουν και 10 κιλα να παρω! ανοιξε η ορεξη μου και ξανατσιμπισα με τις φωτο! 2 κιλα τα εχω παρει στανταρ, αλλα εχουμε οοοοοοοολη μας τη ζωη να περιορισουμε το φαι, εχουμε λιγες μερες μονο να το απολαυσουμε πραγματικα ^_^ (εννοω γιορτες/φαι που το αξιζει κτλ)

----------


## polinaki1983

Κλικ μου σε ευχαριστώ!!! 

Και εγώ έτσι πιστεύω, αν και θα δείξει το αποτέλεσμα!!!!!

----------


## mitsokolo

παρα πολυ ωραιο Πωλινα μου μπραβο!!!!! με τι χρωματα εβαψες τη ζαχαροπαστα?

----------


## polinaki1983

Θενκς Μιτσοκόλο μου, άμμα λες εσύ πως είναι ωραίο, συμαίνει είναι, πάει και τελείωσε!!!! Με χρώματα ζαχαροπλαστικής. Αγόρασα μαύρο, κόκκινο, πορτοκαλί, πράσινο και γαλάζιο και φτιάχνω ανάλογα την απόχρωση που θέλω. Φυσικά στην κοπέλα μόνο το μαλί ήταν απόχρωση.

----------


## mitsokolo

φανταστικο πραγματικα! ανηπομονω να δω την τουρτα ολοκληρωμενη! δε μου λες? αυτο ποσο διατηρειτε? και που? :roll:

----------


## polinaki1983

Κανονικά η ζαχαρόπαστα διατυρήτε περίπου 1 βδομάδα τυλιγμένη καλά σε σελοφάν. Ομως σαν εμένα αυτό, επειδή θέλω να σκληρίνει, και δεν θα την φάμε, μπορεί να πάει και μήνες. 

Σαν την ζαχαρόπαστα που θα καλύψω την τούρτα θα την φτιάξω μια μερα πριν. είναι πολύ εύκολο. Δεν μπαίνει στο ψυγείο, γιαυτό και την βάζεις τελευταία μέρα πάνω στην τούρτα. Παράδειγμα εγώ θα φτιάξω την τούρτα μου (παντεσπάνη και κρέμα) και θα την στήσω 3 μαίου βράδυ, και 4 μαίου, με το που σχολάσω από την δουλιά θα την ολοκληρώσω.

----------


## mitsokolo

αααα μαλιστα! αρκετα ενδιαφερων, με ψησες και μενα τωρα να δοκιμασω κατι για τις 24 :lol: :lol: και παλι μπραβο και ανηπομονω για το αποτελεσμα!

----------


## Alina_ed

καλημερα! χρονια πολλα! χριστος ανεστη! χιχι τη κουκλα την ειδα στη κατασκευη της ονλαιν!κ πωλινα μου θαυμασα την υπομονη με την οποια δουλευεις... η τουρτα θα βγει σιγουρα τελεια!!!!

----------


## filipparas

Ωραίο στήθος!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Filippara είναι σαν το δικό μου το στήθος αυτό της κούκλας!!!! Αυτό μπορούν να στο βεβαιώσουν και τα κορίτσια που με εχουν δει live (πχ Αλινα)!!!!!

Αληθώς ανέστη ο Κύριος Αλινα μου!!!!! Ναι εσύ την είδες καρέ καρέ βήμα προς βήμα πως έγινε!!! χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## filipparas

Σα το δικό σου ε; Να σου ζήσει λοιπόν!!!(τώρα που θα χάνεις κιλά) :bigsmile::bigsmile:

----------


## polinaki1983

xaxaxaxaxaxa ναι, δεν διάβασες το σχόλιο που μου είπε ο άντρας μου μόλις την είδε? "τα δικά σου βιζιά της έκανες?" μου λέει!!! χαχχαχαχαχαχα

Ας σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Φίλιππε μου, ελπίζω να μου ζήσουν και να μην χαλάσουνε κιαυτά μαζί με την απώλεια κιλών!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!!!!!! Τί μου κάνετε? Εγώ σήμερα μόνη σπίτι με τον μικρό, και αναμένω να γίνει χαμός!!!!!! 

Αλλά δεν πειράζει, το βραδυ και πάλι θα μαζεύω παιχνίδια, και σπασμένα αυτοκινητάκια, αλλα τουλάχιστον θα περάσουμε μαζί όοοοοοοοοοοοολη την μέρα!!!

----------


## Alina_ed

Καλημερα φιλεναδα! χιχιχι ναι ειδα κ τη κατασκευη της κουκλας ονλαιν κ δωρεαν στριπτιζ!!!! χιχι χασε τα κιλακια σου κουκλα μου κ το στηθος πιστευω απλα ισως μικρινει λιγο λιγο αλλα θα σταθει στο υψος! του ειμαι σιγουρη

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κούκλα μου!!!!! Μακάρι να σταθεί στο ύψος του, αλιώς το κάνουμε πλαστική!!!! Δουλιά στο χέρι μας τα χειρουργεία!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!!! Τί μου κάνετε? Εγώ όχι και πολύ καλά..... Επέστρεψα δουλιά και πριν καν να πούμε χρονια πολλά άρχισε την γκρίνια η αφεντικίνα.....

Αυτή την στιγμή ετοιμάζω την επιστολή παραίτησής μου, να την έχω έτοιμη. Δεν αντέχω άλλο.

----------


## polinaki1983

Ξεκινάω ξανά την καταγραφή φαγητού σήμερα.

Εχουμε και λέμε

Προγευμα 1 αυγό
Δεκατιανό 1 φλυτζάνι γάλα με ελάχιστο κακάο
Μεσημεριανό 2 κουταλιές πλιγούρι και 2 τσιμπιές κοτόπουλο

Απογευματινο και βραδυνό θα το αποφασίσω μετά.

----------


## sourkouna

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλημέρα!!!! Τί μου κάνετε? Εγώ όχι και πολύ καλά..... Επέστρεψα δουλιά και πριν καν να πούμε χρονια πολλά άρχισε την γκρίνια η αφεντικίνα.....
> 
> Αυτή την στιγμή ετοιμάζω την επιστολή παραίτησής μου, να την έχω έτοιμη. Δεν αντέχω άλλο.


Ρε συ Πολινακι μην κανεις βεβιασμενες κινησεις.Εγω θα προτεινα να βρεις κατι αλλο πρωτα και μετα δωσε τους δυο φασκελα...

----------


## polinaki1983

Είδη ψάχνω κούκλα μου. Εχω 2 συνεντεύξεις κανονισμένες. Δεν θα δώσω παραίτηση πριν βρω κάτι άλλο, απλά δεν τους αντέχω άλλο εδώ μέσα.....

----------


## Alina_ed

καλημερα Πωλινα μου τι σου ειπε ? μηπως αν μας τα πεις ηρεμησεις λιγο? κανε λιγο υπομονη κ θα βρεθει αλλη δουλεια ειμαι σιγουρη.θα της την τρυψεις στη μουρη τη παραιτηση

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα Κατερινάκι μου...... Αστο καλύτερα γιατί άλλο να στο λέω και άλλο να ζεις. Και ειδικά με το ότι πια δεν με γεμίζει το γραφείο, ήρθε και έδεσε το γλυκό....

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κοσμε!!!!!!!!

Σήμερα ο καιρός δεν είναι και πολύ καλός αλλά αυτό δεν με ρίχνει!!! Σήμερα έχω μια από τις 2 συνεντεύξεις για δουλιά που περίμενα πως κα πως!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Για να δούμε τί θα δούμε!

----------


## migg

καλη επιτυχια Polinaki..γερα με τσαμπουκα...

----------


## polinaki1983

Θενκς μιγγ μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Πιστεύω στον εαυτό μου!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Βρήκα δουλια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Φυσικά δεν απάντησα ακόμη θετικά ή αρνητικά, του είπα πως θα πάω και σε άλλη μια συνέντευξη που έχω και μετά θα του απαντήσω. Αλλά με θέλει!!!!! 

Με πήρε τηλέφωνο και ο άνθρωπος που με έστειλε εκεί και μου είπε πως τον πήρε τηλέφωνο ο εργοδότης και του είπε "Κόψε το κεφάλι σου, εγώ την θέλω να έρθει εδώ για δουλιά!!!" και μου λέει δεν του είπες ότι σε έστειλα και αλλού έτσι? και του λέω όχι δεν χρειάζετε να το πω,και μου λέει πολύ καλά γιατί θα με σκοτώσει αν μάθει ότι σου έχω και άλλο ραντεβου!!!!!

Θα πάω και στο άλλο ραντεβού που έχω και θα αποφασίσω, αν και πιστεύω πως θα επιλέξω αυτό το γραφείο γιατί έχει πιο πολλές ευκαιρείες ανέληξης!!!!


Αχ είμαι πολύ πολύ ευτυχισμένη!!!!!!

----------


## mitsokolo

μπραβο βρε Πωλινακι! ειδες που ανυσηχουσες ολα κυλανε ομαλα και καλα! ευχομαι τα καλητερα!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Θενκς!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Τώρα πως το λέμε στο αφεντικό είναι το πρόβλημα!!! χαχαχα Είμαι πολύ συνεσθηματικός τύπος γμτ μου....

----------


## mitsokolo

στηλτου μια καρτα και κανα σοκολατακι για να μην πικραθει! :lol: :lol: :lol: ελα βρε Πωλινα τι ειναι αυτα που λες για δικο σου καλο θα γινουν ολα αυτα, σφηξε τη γροθια και τραβα μπρος! που ελεγε και η Βουγιουκλακη! :lol:

----------


## polinaki1983

Το ξέρω μιτσοκόλο μου, αλλά τα προβλήματά μου δεν ήταν με το αφεντικό αλλά με την αφεντικήνα, την αδελφή του, αλλά αποφάσισα ότι δεν θα δώσω σε αυτήν την παραίτησή μου, αλλά σε αυτόν, για να του πω και ξεκάθαρα τους λόγους της απόφασής μου.

----------


## angel79

καλησπερα και χρονια πολλά, καλά και ευτυχισμένα!!!
μπραβο πολινακο μπραβο για όλα (κιλά, τουρτα, φλαουνες, δουλεια)!!!! χαίρομαι πολύ για σενα!!! 
εγω από την αλλη εχω παρατήσει τα παντα... μαλλον περνάω ψιλοκατάθληψη! θα περάσει και αυτή που θα παει!!!
σε φιλώ πολύ!

----------


## Mak

polinaki, να σε ρωτησω γιατι θαυμαζω τα γκλιτερακια σου, πως μπορω να επικολλησω το γκλιτερακι που δημιουργησα στο αντιστοιχο σαιτ? προσπαθησα να το επικολησω εκει που εχω βαλει και το τικερακι κ δεν το καταφερα...κλαψ κλαψ

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα αντζελ μου!!! Σε ευχαριστώ!!! Ελα να βλέπω χαρούμενα προσωπάκια!!! Τώρα που μου πέρασε εμένα σε έπιασε εσενα? δεν γίνεται αυτό κούκλα μου!!!!!

monahoiot μου τα επικολλάς εκεί που βάζεις το τικερακι. Απλά ισως αντίγραψες λάθος κωδικό? To BB Code να αντιγράψεις.

----------


## Maria Hope

κοπελαρα μου, θεα μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ναι ναι σε εσενα μιλαω πωλινακι μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!χιχιιχιχ τι κανεις?????????????????αλλαζεις δουλεια????????????????????τι τελειο.....θελω κ εγωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω:P

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Το κατάλαβα καλέ πως σε εμένα μιλάς, σε πιαν θα μιλούσες, στην ζαχαρένια μου κουκλίτσα? Για ξανθιά με πέρασες? χαχαχαχα

Ε αφού άλλαξα μαλλί, αλλάζω σώμα, ας αλλάξω και δουλιά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Πώς είσαι εσύ ψυχή μου μετά από 1 μήνα χειρουργείου? Με εφτασες βλέπω στην απόλεια των κιλών, σε λίγο θα σε ψάχνουμε!!! χαχαχα

----------


## Maria Hope

χαχαχαχχαχαχχαχ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!ετσι μπραβο.....αλλαξε οτι σε χαλαει για να παιρνουμε παραδειγμα κ εμεις κ να ακολουθουμε........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:love:
εχασα πολλά και το κορμι παραπονιέται....κ εννοειται οτι εδω κ μια εβδομαδα εχω ξεφυγει με κατι υπερφαγικα που κατεληξαν σε πονο κ :barfy:
απο σημερα αποφασισα να το κοψω το σκηνικο και να αρχισω να συμπεριφερομαι σωστα.....
σκεψου.....χθες ολη μερα:
πρωι μια φετα του τοστ με τυρι φιλαδελφια
δεκατιανο ( απο τις 11 μεχρι τις 1 το ετρωγα λιγο λιγο) ενα τοστ
μεσημεριανο μακαρονια με κιμα (τρεις πηρουνιες)(:barfy :Smile: 
απογευματινο μια μπαρα δημητριακων
βραδυ μαρουλοσαλατα με κοτοπουλο κ καλαμποκι (τρεις πηρουνιες) (:barfy :Smile: 

καταλαβαινεις λοιπον οτι ολη μερα πονουσα και εκανα εξαγωγες.....αλλα δεν σταμαουσα η ρουφιανα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ασε........
σημερα το πρωι 5 αμυγδαλα κ μεχρι τωρα τιποτα αλλο.....

εσυυυυυυυ πως πας?????????????????????????????????:love:

----------


## polinaki1983

Εγώ, αν εξερέσουμε το κόλημα της ζυγαριάς στα 110, πάω πολύ καλά. Με βλέπω που μαζεύω αλλά η ζυγαριά δεν το δείχνει!!!! Πάντος φοράω ρούχα που φορούσα τότε που γέννησα και ήμουνα περίπου στα 105 και μου είναι άνετα ενώ τότε ήταν στενούλικα!!!!

Από φαγητό πχ σήμερα έχω

Προγευμα 1 φλυτζάνι γάλα
δεκατιανό 1 φλυγανιά με 1 φέτα τυρί
Μεσημεριανό 1 μικρομεσαίο μπιφτέκι
Απογευματινο (επειδή σήμερα θα πάω σουπερμαρκετ) μάλλον 1 χυμό
Βραδυνό ίσως 1 αυγό, ή καμιά φρυγανιά με μυζήθρα αν βρω φρέσκια μυζήθρα. 
Προ ύπνου γάλα

Αυτό είναι περίπου το μενού της μέρας. ΟΚ έχω κάποτε τάσεις για γλυκά, σοκολάτες κτλ, αλλά με μια καραμέλλα ή κάτι τέτιο μου περνάει.

----------


## Maria Hope

:wink2: τελεια....μπραβοοοοοοοο!!!!!!!! κ εγω καπως ετσι πρεπει να διαμορφωσω το μενου αλλιως θα υποφερω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
θελω τα φωτα σου.........στην μαγειρικη!!!!!!!!
για αυριο θελω να κανω τραπεζι στον αδερφο μου (ο οποιος ειναι σε διαιτα μαζι με τον αντρα μου)
πηρα χθες κοτοπουλο, κολοκυθακια, μελιτζανες.......
δεν εχω ιδεα ομως τι να φτιαξωωωω................................ ... :Frown: 
βοηθειααααααααααααααααααα α πωλινακιιιιιιιιι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:kiss:
πως να τα κανω????????????????????

----------


## polinaki1983

Τί κοτόπουλο πήρες? μπουτακια, ολόκληρο? τί? 

Θα φας και εσύ από το ίδιο φαγητό?

----------


## Maria Hope

μια συσκευασια φιλετο στηθος κ μια μπουτακια!!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

ναι θα φαω κ εγωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω ωωωω:kiss:

----------


## polinaki1983

Ωραία!!!

Λοιπόν θα πας στο σούπερ μάρκετ, και η sanitas έχει Σακούλες Ψησίματος. Θα πάρεις ενα κουτάκι. 

Θα κόψεις σε κύβους τις μελιτζάνες, τα κολοκιθάκια, πατατούλες, ντομάτα σε φέτες και κρεμμύδι σε ροδέλες. 
Θα κόψεις και το στήθος του κοτόπουλου από την μέση το κάθε κομμάτι. 
Θα τα βάλεις όλα μαζί σε μια λεκάνη (λαχανικά, στήθος και μπούτια με την πετσούλα τους), και θα βάλεις αλάτι, πιπέρι, ρίγανη και κανέλα. Θα τα ανακατέψεις καλά. Αν σου αρέσει βάλε και λίγο άνυθο φρέσκο. Θα προσθέσεις 2 κουταλιές σούπας λάδι και θα τα ανακατέψεις, και θα τα βάλεις όλα μαζί μέσα στην σακούλα. Θα κλείσεις την σακούλα καλά με βάση τις οδηγείες του κουτιού, θα βγάλεις μια μικρή τρύπούλα πάνω ψυλά στην σακούλα για να βγένει ο ατμός, και θα την βάλεις μέσα σε ένα ταψί και στον φούρνο. Αν και δεν το λέει στις οδηγείες, εγώ πάντα βάζω και 2 ποτήρια νερό μέσα στο ταψί, μόνο και μόνο για να μην μου καεί το ταψί, όχι ότι χρειάζετε.

Θέλει 180 βαθμούς περίπου 1μιση-2 ώρες. Κατά διαστήματα απλά ταρακουνάς την σακούλα λίγο.

Το φαγητό γίνετε πεντανόστημο και ζουμερό!!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

Μου ετρεξαν τα σαλια....................
τι λες τωρα????????????????/ πρεπει να ειναι πεντανοστιμο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
γιαμι γιαμι.......
καλα εεεεε εγραψες παλι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink2::wink2 :
ευχαριστωωωωωωωωωωωωωω πολυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ :Big Grin: 
με εσωσες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!χ χιχιιχιχιχι!! καλα ε θα το παιξω κ πολυ μαγειρισα αυριο!!!!!!!!! και ειναι ευκολο!!!!!!!!!
ΘΕΑ ΜΟΥ!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## polinaki1983

Αυτές τις σακούλες εγώ τις χρησιμοποιώ πολύ. Το φαγητό γίνετε πολύ πιο ζουμερό από να το βάλω σκέττο στο ταψί, και δεν έχει επιπρόσθετο λίπος εκτός από τις 2 κουταλιές και αυτό του κρέατος. Θα περιμένω εντυπώσεις οκ? Καλη επιτυχία!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

εγω παλι ουτε καν που τις ηξερα.....χχαχαχαχαχχαα φαντασου! εννοειται θα σου πω εντυπωσεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:love::love ::love::love:
κ ολα τα φαγητα ταψιου τετοιου τυπου μπορουν να μαγειρευτουν μεσα?????????

----------


## polinaki1983

μπορεις να μαγειρέψεις οτιδήποτε, μπροζόλες, ολόκληρο κοτόπουλο, λαχανικά, ψάρι, οτιδήποτε τέτιου έίδους. 

ΟΚ δεν μπορείς να κάνεις μουσακα και παστιτσιο!!! Αλλα όταν ερθει η ώρα και θες μουσακά πχ, πες μου και θα σου πω να τον κανεις πλήρες διαιτητικό και πεντανόστημο!!!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

χιχιχιχιχιιχ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! στις 8 μαιου εχω επετειο ενος χρονου αρραβωνιασμενη:lol:.....
νομιζω οτι ενας μουσακας θα πηγαινε για να το γιορτασουμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! εεεε???????:lol:

----------


## polinaki1983

χεχεχεχε Εσύ πες μου απο 2 μέρες πριν τί θες να φτιάξεις και εγώ θα σου λύσω το πρόβλημα αμέσως!

----------


## Maria Hope

χιχιιχιχιχιιχιχι................. φου εισαι αστερι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! σε ευχαριστωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω ωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω:kiss::kiss::kiss::k iss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kis s::kiss::kiss::kiss:

----------


## polinaki1983

Φεγγάρι είμαι χρυσή μου, αστέρια υπάρχουν πολλά, φεγγάρι όμως μόνο ένα, και εγώ είμαι μοναδική!!!! χαχαχα

----------


## Maria Hope

ετσι ετσι ετσι ετσι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1:starhit::st arhit::starhit::starhit::starhit::starhit::starhit :

----------


## anna65

Πωλινάκι, και εγώ χρησιμοποιώ πολύ τις σακούλες ψησίματος, είναι πολύ πρακτικές και το φαγητό δεν παίζεται. Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει το "κόλπο" με το νερό στο ταψάκι, αν και μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει κολλήσει καμιά σακούλα. Προτιμώ να αδειάζω μετά όλο το περιεχόμενο της σακούλας στο ταψάκι - και έχει βγάλει συνήθως αρκετά υγρά - και να χρησιμοποιήσω το ταψάκι, που συνήθως είναι πυρέξ, για το σερβίρισμα.

----------


## polinaki1983

Δεν κολλάει Αννα μου η σακούλα στο ταψί, απλά το ταψί άμμα είναι αλουμίνιον μαυρίζει. Ενώ με το νεράκι δεν παθαίνει τίποτα. Αν χρησιμοποιάς πυρέξ δεν έχεις πρόβλημα. Τα υγρά από το φαγάκι τα κρατάω και εγώ μέσα στην πιατέλλα που θα το σερβίρω!!! Αφού αυτή είναι όλη η ιδονή του φαγητού, το ζουμάκι μου βγάζει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Τα υγρά από το φαγάκι τα κρατάω και εγώ μέσα στην πιατέλλα που θα το σερβίρω!!! Αφού αυτή είναι όλη η ιδονή του φαγητού, το ζουμάκι μου βγάζει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:: thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumb up::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
σλουρπ....χμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμ μμμμμμμ............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Να'μαι κι εγώ!!!!!! Τί γίνετε? σας έλειψα? 

Μαρακι μου πως πήγε το φαγάκι?

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!!

Σήμερα ζυγίστηκα και επιτέλους ξεκόλλησα!!!!!

109.1 λοιπον!

Μολις έδωσα και την παραίτησή μου. Οι δικαιολογίες τους? Βλακίες...... Τώρα κατάλαβα πως δεν επρόκειτο ποτέ να πάρω αύξιση μόνο και μόνο επειδή έχω μωρό...

Ευτυχώς λοιπόν που το αποφάσησα και φεύγω, και από κει και πέρα θα καταλάβουν την αξία μου.

----------


## Maria Hope

καλημέραααααααααααααααααα αα κοριτσαρα μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
καλη αρχη σε οτι κ αν κανεις με την καινουρια σου δουλειτσα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smilegri n::smilegrin::smilegrin:
το φαγητο????????????????????????????ακομα γλυφουν τα δαχτυλα τους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bigsmile:
καλα ε περα απο την τελεια συνταγη σου αυτες οι σακκουλες δινουν αλλη νοτα στο φαγητο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! κ πανευκολο ε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!
απλα τελειοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο οοοοοοο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smilegr in::smilegrin::kiss:
για να καταλαβεις εγω εφαγα τοσο που τελικα εφτασα να ποναω :no:
αλλα την κουταλια που εφαγα το βραδυ την καταευχαριστηθηκα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1:bigsmile::big smile::bigsmile::bigsmile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Χαιρομαι που σας άρεσε το φαγάκι!!! Είδες, υγιηνό και πεντανόστημο!!! 

Για ότι άλλο θες εδώ είμαι!

----------


## Maria Hope

:starhit::starhit::starhit::starhit:
χιχιχιχιιχιχιιχχιιχ!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!κ ειδικα η πινελια με την κανελιτσα ηταν το κατι αλλο, δεν ειχα τολμησει ποτε να βαλω σε φαγητο αλλα τελικα καταλαβα οτι ηταν λαθος μου.......κ να σκεφτεις οτι κατα την εκτελεση σκεφτομουν να μην βαλω:wow::wow:
ευτυχως σε ακουσα ομως!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bigsmile ::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:
ετοιμαζομαστε για τον μουσακα σε λιγες μερες....χιχιχιιχ :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
για σημερα εχει φασολακια με μοσχαρακι το μενου ( απο χθες )χιχιιχιχιχιχιχιιχιχχι
εσυ τι θα μαγειρεψεις σημερα?????????????

----------


## polinaki1983

Απόψε έχω φακόριζο. Επιτέλους ξεκίνησα να τρώω και όσπρια!!!!

Μουσακά θες? μουσακά θα έχεις!!! Εγώ θα φτιάξω παστίτσιο την Τετάρτη που είναι τα γενέθλιά μου. Φυσικά το παστίτσιο δεν μπορεί να γίνει και πολύ διαιτικό, σε σχέση με τον μουσακα που μπορείς να τον αλλάξεις αρκετά!!!!!

οσο για την κανέλα, όπου υπάρχει κρέας, η κανένα τεριάζει απόλυτα!!!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:
γενεθλιακια με παστιτσιο!!!!!!!!!!!!!αχ τι τελεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!χιχιχιιχ
κ εγω επετειο με μουσακα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!χαχαχαχαχχ αχαχα :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
ωστε ετσι η κανελιτσα ε????κ την ειχα παραπεταμενη μονο για κανα ρυζογαλο η κανα φρουτο με μελι!!!!!!!χιχιχιιχιχιχιχιχι ιιχιχ
φακορυζο εεε????ωραια ιδεα για αυριο.....χιχιχιιχιχιχιχιιχ: wink2::wink2::wink2::wink2:

----------


## polinaki1983

ναι. Τις φακές με ντομάτα ή σαν σούπα δεν τις τρώμε. Μόνο την λεγόμενη μουτζιέντρα, δηλαδή το φακόρυζο. Και ειναι τέλεια!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Ασε και φτιάχνω και μια τουρτα για την Τετάρτη, σκέτη κόλαση!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1 πατός τούρτα με κρέμα και φραουλες, 1 πατός σοκολατίνα, και ένας δούκισσα (είναι αυτό το γλυκό με σοκολατα και μπισκοτα)!!!!!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

ξερεις οτι το μεγαλυτερο σοκ απο ολους θα το παθει ο αντρας μου με τοσα νεα φαγητα που θα κλεβω ιδεες κ συνταγες απο εσενα.....χαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχ!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
θα με ερωτευτει απο την αρχη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!χαχαχαχχα αχαχαχαχαχαχα:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss :
για να διαβασουμε αυτο το φακορυζο λοιπον.......χιχιχιιχιχιχιχι. ............:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bounc y::bouncy::bouncy:
ααααααααααααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!! !!με τετοια μαγειρικη μορφωση πως κ δεν γραφεις στα τοπικ με τισ συνταγες..................θεωρω θα γινεις ο μεντορας τους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
εμενα παντως εχεις γινει ηδη :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

----------


## Maria Hope

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Ασε και φτιάχνω και μια τουρτα για την Τετάρτη, σκέτη κόλαση!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 1 πατός τούρτα με κρέμα και φραουλες, 1 πατός σοκολατίνα, και ένας δούκισσα (είναι αυτό το γλυκό με σοκολατα και μπισκοτα)!!!!!!!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:: thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumb up::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::t humbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbu p::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::th umbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup ::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thu mbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:: thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
εχε χαρη που μεχρι τον γαμο δεν θελω να φαω καθολου γλυκα μπας κ επιταχυνω τα αποτελεσματα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smilegrin:

----------


## polinaki1983

Και εγώ μην νομίζεις, δικαιούμε 2 κομμάτια μου είπε η διαιτολόγος, εγώ θα φάω μια κουταλιά απο την καθεμιά γεύση, δηλαδή αντε στο σύνολο 1 κομμάτι?
και την υπόλοιπη θα την μοιράσω!!! Γιαυτό και την κάνω 3 διαφορετικές γεύσεις, γιατί έχει ιδιότροπους!!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::l ove::love::love:
τι να κανουμε?????????????????μπρος στα καλη................. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: :fake sniffle::fake sniffle: :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## polinaki1983

Τα αφεντικά μου δεν μιλιούνται!!!! Ειδικά η αφεντικίνα, ούτε καλημέρα δεν μου είπε!!!!! χαχαχαχα

----------


## Maria Hope

χαχχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχ αχχαχαχα
καλα βρε πωλινακι μου μην μου στεναχωριεσαι:crazy::crazy::crazy::cr azy::crazy:

----------


## anna9

Ax βρε polinaki τι μου κανεις τωρα μπορεις να γραψεις την συνταγη με την τουρτα? Κ την εκτελεση?

----------


## polinaki1983

Πια από τις 3 τούρτες? είναι 3 πατοί η τούρτα μου!!!!! Κοίτα, επειδή κάνω πειράματα, περίμενε να την φτιάξω, να σας την δείξω και πως θα είναι και μετά σας δείνω και τις συνταγές, οκ?

----------


## anna9

Δεν ξερω αλλα αυτος ο πατος που το ονομαζεις δουκισσα κατι μου κανει πρεπει να ειναι τελεια

----------


## polinaki1983

Είναι είναι, αλλά όλοι οι πατοί είναι υπέροχοι!!!

----------


## Αδαμαντια_ed

Αχ Πωλινα μας χρυσοχερα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

αδαμαντιααααααααααααααααα ααα εισαι φβ ???

----------


## aggeloydaki

Πολινακι τι ευχάριστα διάβασα?βρήκες καινουρια δουλειά?άντε καλή αρχή αν κάνεις και μην σκοτίζεσαι και πολύ για τα πρώην αφεντικά σου! και για την ζυγαριά μην αγχώνεσαι αφενός θα κατέβει μια και καλή και αφετέρου αφού χάνεις πόντους μια χαρά πας!

----------


## polinaki1983

Ναι αγγελουδάκι μου, βρήκα άλλη δουλια, με πολύ πιο ψιλό μισθό, και με 37,5 ώρες την βδομάδα αντί για 40 που ειναι εκει που ειμαι τώρα!!!!!

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σου καλή μου!!!! 

Χάνω και πολλά μαλιά....... Θα πήγαινα νοσοκομείο την Παρασκευή αλλά άλλαξα το ραντεβού της διατροφολόγου για τις 16 του μήνα, γιατί δεν θέλω να βρίσκουν αφορμές να πουν να η Πωλίνα έδωσε παραίτηση και βάζει άδιες για να παει στους γιατρούς την.... Πρεπει να παω να δουμε τι θα κάνω με τα μαλιά.....

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!!!!

Σήμερα τελευταία μέρα στην ηλικια των 27.... Τα συνεσθήματα αναμηκτα... Από την μια χαρά, που έχω γενέθλια, από την άλλη στεναχώρια που μεγαλώνω ακόμη ένα χρόνο και νιώθω πως δεν κατάφερα κάτι ουσιώδες στην ζωή μου....

----------


## anna65

Χρόνια πολλά Πωλίνα μου!
Η απώλεια των μαλλιών θα σταματήσει μόνη της σε λίγες βδομάδες, μόλις βρει ο οργανισμός τις ισορροπίες του. Βιταμίνες και συμπληρώματα που μπορεί να σου δώσει κάποιος δερματολόγος δεν θα έχουν αποτέλεσμα, είναι φυσιολογικό αποτέλεσμα της απώλειας βάρους και θα επανέλθει. Όπως θα επανέλθει και η ψυχική ηρεμία, γιατί μια ψιλοκατάθλιψη την βγάζεις! ʼκου δεν έχεις κάνει κάτι ουσιώδες! Τι είχες να κάνεις; Να πάρεις το νόμπελ λογοτεχνίας, Όσκαρ, Χρυσή Σφαίρα; Έχεις τον άγγελο σου, την οικογένειά σου, την υγεία σου, μια καινούρια δουλειά με μεγαλύτερο μισθό και καλύτερες συνθήκες και την βεβαιότητα ότι η εξωτερική σου εμφάνιση βελτιώνεται μέρα με τη μέρα! Αυτά είναι πολύ σημαντικά, και πολλοί στην ηλικία σου δεν τα απολαμβάνουν. Και είσαι και χρυσοχέρα! Αν σε βάλουμε λίγο ακόμη στα μεράκια, ίσως σε πείσουμε να αναζητήσεις δουλειά ως σεφ σε κάποιο ακριβό εστιατόριο!

----------


## polinaki1983

Δεν έχω καταφέρει ακόμα να τελειώσω τις σπουδές μου..... Αυτό που το πας? και να δούμε πότε θα μπορέσω να τις τελειώσω.....

Εγώ θέλω όσο τίποτα άλλο στον κόσμο να δουλέψω ως σεφ, αλλά πιος θα με πάρει χωρίς πτυχίο? Κανείς..... Είναι ένα όνειρο που θα παραμείνει όνειρο....

Μόνο αν καταφέρω να τελειώσω τις σπουδές μου, και πάρω τον μισθό των 3000+ που θα μπορώ άνετα να πάρω, και κάνω ένα βραδυνό πτυχίο για μαγειρική, ίσως καταφέρω να κάνω το όνειρό μου πραγματικότητα.

----------


## anna65

Είσαι μόλις 27 χρονών! Έχεις όλο τον χρόνο μπροστά σου, ποιός σε σταματάει να συνεχίσεις τις σπουδές σου ως εργαζόμενη; Και μάλιστα τώρα που έχεις μισή ώρα λιγότερο ωράριο στη νέα σου θέση. Υπάρχουν τρόποι να πάρεις το πτυχίο που ονειρεύεσαι, όπως και να βρεις τη δουλειά που πραγματικά επιθυμείς. Το όνειρο της μαμάς σου το υλοποιήσες, τώρα που έγινες εσύ μαμά μπορείς να βάλεις μπρος για το δικό σου!

----------


## Maria Hope

καλημερα αγαπουλα μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
μην διαβαζω μαυρα πραγματακια γιατι θα σε κανω ντα.....
τι πιο ουσιωδες κ σημαντικο απο το να φερεις στον κοσμο μια ψυχη κ να το μεγαλωσεις με αγαπη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love::love::love::love::love::love::love:
ολα τα ονειρα σου μπορουν αν πραγματοποιηθουν αρκει να εχεις υπομονη κ επιμονη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! οι σπουδες δεν εχουν ηλικια.....τα ονειρα δεν εχουν ηλικια.......κ εγω περσι σπουδασα το ονειρο μου......στα 27 μου με 10 ωρες δουλεια την ημερα, μετακομισεις, ταξιδια, υποχρεωσεις κ ομως το εκανα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
μην μου στεναχωριεσαι.......εχεις κανει μια πανεμορφη οικογενεια και αυτο στις μερες μας ειναι το πιο δυσκολο......αφου εχεις καταφερει αυτο λοιπον......μπορεις να τα κανεις ολα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:love::love::lo ve::love::love::love::eureka::eureka::eureka::eure ka:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα μαριγούλα μου!!! Παντα με πιανει το υπαρξιακό μου μια μέρα πριν τα γενέθλιά μου, θα μου περάσει......

Η διαφορά είναι πως οι δικές μου οι σπουδές για να τελειώσουν δεν είναι 1-2 χρόνια, είναι τουλάχιστον άλλα 5 χρόνια.....

Εσύ πως είσαι? ετοιμάζεσε για τον γαμο? 

Ξέχασα να σε ρωτήσω, τον μουσακά για πότε τον θες? :P

----------


## Maria Hope

ειναι δυσκολο δεν λεω αλλα καντο δωρο στον εαυτο σου....το αξιζει αλλωστε ρε μαμωτο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smilegrin ::smilegrin::smilegrin:
η αληθεια ειναι τοι πηγαμε για βερες αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι που να μου αρεσει....καλα σε ενα μαγαζι πηγαμε κ ετσι δεν απογοητευομαι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
για φορεμα θα κοιταξω τελευταια στιγμη γιατι τα νουμερα αλλαζουν πολυ αυτο το καιρο!!!!!!!!!!!!:smilegrin::smilegrin:
την αλλη εβδομαδα θα παμε για προσκλητηρια κ μπομπονιερες ( λιγα πραγματα ετσι κ αλλιως πολιτικος ειναι και οι καλεσμενοι δεν θα ειναι πανω απο 50 συνολικα)
αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι το μαγαζι που θα κλεισουμε για μαμ μετα!!!! τες πα....
τον μουσακα τον χρειαζομαι για Κυριακηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη η!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!χιχιχιχιχιιχιχ χιχιχιχιχιχιχιχιχιχιχι:kiss ::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

----------


## polinaki1983

Αντε με το καλό καλή μου, όλα θα τα κανεις τέλεια!!! Είμαι σίγουρη!!! Και εννοείτε ότι θέλουμε ΦΩΤΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Αν τον χρειαζεσε για Κυρίακή θα πρέπει να κάνεις προετοιμασία από το Σάββατο!!!!!!!

----------


## loukouloukou

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Αντε με το καλό καλή μου, όλα θα τα κανεις τέλεια!!! Είμαι σίγουρη!!! Και εννοείτε ότι θέλουμε ΦΩΤΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Αν τον χρειαζεσε για Κυρίακή θα πρέπει να κάνεις προετοιμασία από το Σάββατο!!!!!!!


που είσαι εσύ και σ εχασα?????????????

----------


## polinaki1983

Λουκουμάκι μου όμορφο, εδώ είμαι, δεν με βλέπεις? χεχεχεχε

Τί μου κάνεις?

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by Maria Hope_
> 
> η αληθεια ειναι τοι πηγαμε για βερες αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι που να μου αρεσει....καλα σε ενα μαγαζι πηγαμε κ ετσι δεν απογοητευομαι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Maria μου όταν παντρευόμουν ήθελα να πάρω ιδιαίτερες βέρες και αρχικά ήθελα να είναι από λευκόχρυσο,σκεφτόμουν μπλιάχ το χρυσό χρώμα,πήρα λοιπόν σβάρνα τα κοσμηματοπωλεία της Πάτρας και ερωτεύτηκα με την πρώτη ματιά μία βέρα-δαχτυλίδι με μπριγιάν επάνω σε δύο επίπεδα ένα κουκλί,ρωτάω πόσο 1500 μόνο η γυναικεία :tumble: πέφτω τα ανάσκελα χαχαχαχαχα μου λέει ο άνδρας μου αν την θέλεις να την πάρουμε.Και λέω σιγά μην δώσουμε τόσα λεφτά για μία βέρα που θα φοράω κάθε μέρα και θα γρατσουνιτσει και φθορά θα έχει! συνεχίσαμε το τουρνέ στα κοσμηματοπωλεία,και τελικά καταλήξαμε σε χρυσές (ο λευκόχρυσος επάνω μου φαινόταν βλακεία,σαν μία απλή βέργα) και στο κλασσικό σχέδιο απλά λίγο πιο χοντρή από όσο έβγαιναν παλιότερα,το μόνο σχέδιο που δεν περίμενα ποτέ να αγοράσω!!Για αυτό μην απελπίζεσαι,ψαξε-ψαξε και ξαφνικά θα σου κάνει κάτι κλικ όσο απλό και αν είναι :wink2:

----------


## Maria Hope

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Αντε με το καλό καλή μου, όλα θα τα κανεις τέλεια!!! Είμαι σίγουρη!!! Και εννοείτε ότι θέλουμε ΦΩΤΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Αν τον χρειαζεσε για Κυρίακή θα πρέπει να κάνεις προετοιμασία από το Σάββατο!!!!!!!


Η φωτο ειναι αυτονοητη και η πρωτη που θα παρει μεσω Inbox εισαι εσυ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ο μαγειρικος μεντορας μου......:starhit::starhit:
απο το σαββατο εεεε??????
για πεσ.......:tumble:

----------


## polinaki1983

Εγώ όταν έψαχνα για βέρες, ήθελα συνδιασμό λευκού και κίτρινου χρυσού. Οπου είχαμε πάει και ρωτήσαμε, και τα σχέδια ήταν πολύ απλά, μας έλεγα επείδή είναι χοντρά τα δάκτιλά μας, ήθελαν περίπου 700 ευρώ την δικιά μου, και 800 του άντρα μου. Και λέω δεν πάμε καλά. Πήγα μια μέρα στα κατεχόμενα με την μαμά μου, και της λέω, μιας και ήρθαμε, δεν πάμε να δούμε εδώ τί γίνετε με βέρες? Μπαίνουμε λοιπόν σε ένα μαγαζί, και του λέω θέλω βέρες. Κορίτσια, μου έβγαλε ένα τεράστιον σταντ, με κάτι υπέροχες βέρες, παράξενα σχέδια, το ένα φώναζε στο άλλο εγώ είμαι οραιότερο από σένα. 

Διαλέγω λοιπόν ένα σχέδιο, και του λέω, αυτό το σχέδιο, σε αυτά τα μεγέθη, πόσο κάνει? μου λέει σε 18 καρατίων χρυσάφι ή σε 14 καρατίων? σε 18 του λέω. 450 ευρώ και οι 2 μου λέει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ΟΚ του λέω, παράγγειλέ μου τες!!!! Οπιος έβλεπε τις βέρες μας ρωτούσε από που τις πήραμε (που φυσικά δεν λέω πως είναι από τα κατεχόμενα, γιατί έχουμε και τοίπους που λεν πήγες και έδωσες τα λεφτα σου του τούρκου? ναι ρε φίλε πήγα και τα έδωσα αφού ο δικός μας ήθελε να με κλέψει). 

Οταν παντρέφτηκε η αδελφή μου, πάλι την πήγα στο ίδιο κοσμηματοπωλείο και πήρε και αυτή ένα υπέροχο σχέδιο. Ολοι όσοι βλέπουν, ρωτάνε από πού πήραμε αυτά τα παράξενα σχέδια!!!! Και πιστεύουν πως στοίχισαν και ακριβά!!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Maria Hope_
> 
> η αληθεια ειναι τοι πηγαμε για βερες αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι που να μου αρεσει....καλα σε ενα μαγαζι πηγαμε κ ετσι δεν απογοητευομαι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


εμενα ειναι το μονοπετρο (παναθεμα με) χιχιχιιχ....απο λευκοχρυσο και εχει αρκετη φθορα :sniffle:
το χρυσο δεν μπορω με τιποτα να το φανταστω πανω......αλλα σκεφτομαι για πλατινα........ειναι τσιμπημενες εεεεεε??????

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Maria Hope_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Αντε με το καλό καλή μου, όλα θα τα κανεις τέλεια!!! Είμαι σίγουρη!!! Και εννοείτε ότι θέλουμε ΦΩΤΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Αν τον χρειαζεσε για Κυρίακή θα πρέπει να κάνεις προετοιμασία από το Σάββατο!!!!!!!
> ...


Περιμενω με ανυπομονυσία!!!!

Λοιπόν, καταρχάς δώσε μου λεπτομέρεις, θα φτιάξεις ταψί ή σε ατομικά πυρέξ? εγώ θα πρότινα σε ατομικά πυρέξ, κιας μην φας εσύ όλο το δικό σου. 
Επίσεις, θα το κάνεις με κιμά βοδινό ή κοτόπουλο? Εγώ για πιο υγιηνό, θα πρότεινα κοτόπουλο, ή έστω μισό μισό.

Και τελος, πόση ποσότητα θες να φτιάξεις?

----------


## polinaki1983

ΚΑι μένα είναι το μονόπετρο λευκό χρυσό, και μια φορά τον χρόνο το πάω σε χρυσοχοίο και μου το γυαλίζουν με 5 ευρουλάκια γίνετε σαν καινούριο!

----------


## Maria Hope

θα φτιαξω ταψι......γιατι θελω να στειλω και στα πεθερικα μου  :Big Grin: 
για την ποσοτητα.......εγω, ο αντρας μου, τα πεθερικα μου....και να μεινει για την επομενη μερα να μην εχω παλι μαγειρεμα.......δεν θα με χαλασει.....χιχιιχιχιχιιχιχ χιχιιχ
 :Big Grin: οσο για τον κιμα δεν εχω ιδεα....οτι πει ο μεντορας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> ΚΑι μένα είναι το μονόπετρο λευκό χρυσό, και μια φορά τον χρόνο το πάω σε χρυσοχοίο και μου το γυαλίζουν με 5 ευρουλάκια γίνετε σαν καινούριο!


ναι εεεεε???????????????????????????αααααα ......δεν το ηξερα οτι μπορει να γινει αυτο!!!!!!!!!!!!!
καλα οκ εννοειται οτι εφυγα το απογευμα να το γυαλισω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thu mbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## aggeloydaki

εγώ βρε κορίτσια έχω την αίσθηση πώς όταν το γυαλίζω δεν γυαλίζει τόσο όσο όταν το πρωτοφόρεσα!μαρία ότι είναι από χρυσό γυαλίζεται  :Wink:

----------


## Maria Hope

σου απαντησα στο u2u!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
το χρυσο δυστυχως δεν το συμπαθησα ποτε...:yawn::yawn:
για το γυαλισμα θα σου πω σε λιγες μερες....χιχιχιιχιχιχιχιχιχ ι:kiss:

----------


## aggeloydaki

χρυσο-πλατινα-λευκοχρύσο όλα γυαλίζονται!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Maria Hope_
> θα φτιαξω ταψι......γιατι θελω να στειλω και στα πεθερικα μου 
> για την ποσοτητα.......εγω, ο αντρας μου, τα πεθερικα μου....και να μεινει για την επομενη μερα να μην εχω παλι μαγειρεμα.......δεν θα με χαλασει.....χιχιιχιχιχιιχιχ χιχιιχ
> οσο για τον κιμα δεν εχω ιδεα....οτι πει ο μεντορας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Και τα πεθερικά ε? οκ κατάλαβα!!!!! Θα πέσει σχόλιο!!!!

Λοιπόν, αναλογα με το μέγεθος του ταψιού σου θα πάρεις 

*-μελιτζάνες
-κολοκυθάκια 
-πατάτες.* 

Θέλουμε όταν τα κόψεις σε ροδέλλες, να σε φτάνουν για 2 στρώσεις το κάθε είδος. Υπόψην σου πως αν τα μετρήσεις ωμά, πρέπει να σου βγαίνει πιο πολύ από 2 στρώσεις, γιατί όταν ψιθούν μικραίνουν. Αν θες υπολόγισε 3 στρώσεις ωμά από κάθε είδος και είσαι σίγουρα μέσα. 

Για τον κιμά θέλουμε 

*-700 γρ κιμά μοσχαρίσιο (αφού θα φαν και τα πεθερικά μην τον αλλάξουμε τελείως τον μουσακά. Επίσεις αν θες μπορείς να φτιάξεις πιο πολύ, και να το κρατήσεις ψυμένο στην κατάψυξη)
-1Κρεμμυδι ψιλοκομμένο
-2 καροτάκια σε ροδέλλες (αυτό είναι προερετικό, αλλά δίνει υπέροχη γεύση)
-ένα ματσάκι μαιντανό ψιλοκομμένο
-δυόσμο ξερό
-Πιπέρι
-Κανέλα
-Αλάτι
-1 τενεκεδάκι ντοματάκι ψιλοκομμένο*

Για την μπεσαμέλ θα χρειαστείς

*-2 κουτιές βότυρο ή βιτάμ
-1 1/2 λίτρο γάλα άπαχο (6 ποτήρια)
-8 κουταλιές αλεύρι
-αλάτι
-1 αυγό* (Υπολογίζω πως θα κάνεις ταψί περίπου 30 μέγεθος και πως δεν θα βάλουμε πολύ χοντρή την στρώση της μπεσαμέλ)

*Εκτέλεση*

Από την προηγούμενη μέρα θα πλείνεις καλά τις πατάτες, τα κολοκυθάκια και τις μελιτζάνες, και θα τα κόψεις σε ροδέλλες περίπου 1 εκατοστό πάχος. (σε αυτή την φαση θα τα μετρήσεις στο ταψί σου).

Σε ένα ταψί θα βάλεις μέσα όλα τα κολοκυθάκια, θα τα αλατήσεις ελάχιστα και θα τα βάλεις στον φούρνο να μαραθούν στους 180 βαθμούς. Θέλουν περίπου 20 λεπτά. Θα τα δείς ανάλογα. 

Οταν μαραθούν, θα τα βγάλεις με προσοχή μην σου σπάσουν σε μια πιατέλα. 

Θα βάλεις τις μελιτζάνες στο ταψί που έψησες τα κολοκυθάκια, θα τις αλατήσεις, θα τους βάλεις 1 κουταλιά λάδι να πάει παντού, και θα την βάλεις στον φούρνο να μαραθούν. Περίπου 30-40 λεπτά θέλουν, ανάλογα πόσο σκληρές είναι. (Είπαμε θα τις παρακολουθείς.)

Και πάλι βγάζεις με προσοχή με άλλη πιατελλίτσα τις μελιτζάνες. 

Βάζεις τις πατάτες στο ταψί με 2 κουταλίες λάδι και την ανακατέυεις πολύ καλά να πάει παντού παντού, τις αλατήζεις λίγο και βουρ στον φούρνο. Θα της αφήσεις μεχρι να ψηθούν σχεδον. Οταν μπαίνει το πιρούνι πάνω εύκολα είναι έτοιμες, δεν θέλουμε να κοκκινήσουν. Ετοιμες και οι πατατούλες μας!!!!

Εν το μεταξύ, σε μια κατσαρόλα, θα βάλεις 4 κουταλιές νερό, θα ρίξεις το κρεμμύδι και τον κιμά σου να ψιθούν. Για αρχή σε χαμιλή φωτιά με το καπάκι της κατσαρόλας για να κατεβάσει τα υγρά του. Ανακατεύεις συχνά. Οταν ασπρίσει όλος ο κιμάς, ανίγεις την κατσαρόλα, βάζεις το καρότο και συνεχίζεις να ψίνεις μέχρι να πιει όλα τα υγρά του και να αρχίσει να ροδοκοκκινίζει ο κιμάς. Τότε θα βάλεις λίγο αλάτι, δυόσμο, πιπέρι, κανέλα, τον μαιντανό, θα τα κάνεις 2 ανακατέματα, και θα βάλεις την κονσέρβαν ντομάτας. θα τα ανακατέψεις καλά, και σε χαμηλή φωτιά θα συνεχίσεις να ψίνεις μέχρι να δεις ότι έχει γίνει μια ωραία σάλτσα. Λίγο πριν τελειώσει η σάλτσα, θα βάλεις 4-5 κουταλιές γάλα μέσα, για να γίνει πιο κρεμώδες. Ο κιμάς μας είναι έτοιμος!!! 

Θα πάρεις το ταψί που θα ψίσεις μέσα το φαγητό, θα το βουτυρώσεις ελάχιστα, και θα βάλεις 2 κουταλιές φρυγανιά αλεσμένη στον πάτο να πάει παντού. 

Θα βάλεις μια στρώση πατάτες, μια στρώση μελιτζάνες και μια στρωση κολοκύθια. Από πανω θα απλώσεις τον κιμά, και ξανά μια στρώση πατάτες, μελιτζάνες και τέλος κολοκυθάκια. (Οι στρώσεις μας θέλουμε να είναι πυκνές, γιαυτό και πιο πάνω σου είπα να υπολογίσεις 3 στρώσεις ωμά λαχανικά).

Τώρα πάμε στα δύσκολα!!! 

Θα βάλεις το γάλα της μπεσαμέλ σε ένα κασαρολάκι να βράσει. Δεν θέλουμε να κοχλάσει. Οταν βράσει το φέυγουμε από την φωτιά και σε μια μεγάλη κατσαρόλα θα βάλεις το βούτυρο να λιώσει, και θα προσθέσεις το αλέυρι. Θα τα ανακατέψεις με σύρμα, (μην ανυσιχείς όταν δεις σβόλους) και θα προσθέτεις το γάλα ανακατέυοντας συνεχώς με το σύρμα. δεν θα σταματήσεις να ανακατεύεις καλά μέχρι να δεις ότι η μπεσαμέλ σου είναι έτοιμη. Θα είναι έτυμη όταν βγάλει φουσκάλες (όχι πολλές, και 1 φουσκάλα είναι αρκετή). Την κατεβάζεις από την φωτιά και προσθέτεις το αυγό (το οποίο έχεις έτοιμο σπασμένο σε ένα μπολάκι) και ανακατέυεις πολύ πολύ καλά μην σου κόψει. Προσθέτεις αλάτι και δοκιμάζεις. 

Χύνεις την μπεσαμέλ σου πάνω στον μουσακά και την απλώνεις καλά. 

Από πάνω αν θες μπορείς να βάλεις λίγο τριμμένο ξυρό τυράκι ή λίγη φρυγανιά. θα βοηθήσουν να κάνει υπέροχη κρούστα!

Ψίνεις στον φούρνο στους 180 βαθμούς μέχρι να πάρει ένα ωραίο ροδοκόκκινο χρώμα η μπεσαμέλ. 

Μπορείς να τα φτιάξεις όλα το Σάββατο, και απλά να το ψίσεις την Κυριακή. 

Καλή όρεξη, καλή επιτυχία (που σίγουρα θα τη έχεις) και περιμένω εντυπώσεις και σχόλια!!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

ουφ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
αρχικα σε ευχαριστωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω ωωωωωω:kiss::kiss::kiss:
πολυ πραγμα εχει εεεε?????αλλα απο οτι διαβαζω...γιαμι γιαμι....τελειοοοοοοοοοοοοο οοοοοοοο!!!!!!!!!!!!!
θα το κανω και θα σου πω εντυπωσεις και απο την πεθερααααααααααααααααα:yes:: yes::yes:
χιιχιχιχιχιιχιχιχιχιχιχιι χ
και φωτο θα το βγαλω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!χιχιιχιχιχιχιχι

----------


## polinaki1983

Να το βγάλεις να το βγάλεις!!!! Βασικά είναι χρονοβόρο επείδή δεν τα τυγανίσεις, αλλά θα τα ψίσεις στον φούρνο. Γιαυτό σου είπα προετοιμασία από προηγούμενη μέρα. Είπαμε θέλουμε ελαφρύ και σχετικά αρκετά πιο διαιτικό μουσακά!!!! Ε θέλει κόπο αλλά πίστεψε με θα τον απολάυσεις πολύ καλύτερα από την τηγανίλα που έχει ο κανονικος!

----------


## Maria Hope

γιουπιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! θα φτιαξω και μουσακα......ακουσον ακουσον!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ποια...εγ ???????????????? :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  χιχιχιιχιχιχιχιχιχιχιιχιχ ιχ :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## polinaki1983

Γιατί τί έχεις εσύ που απαγορεύετε να φτιάξεις μουσακά? Εγώ απόψε θα φτιάξω παστίτσιο και θα το ψήσω αύριο

----------


## Maria Hope

πασχω απο κουλαμαρα κ ασχετοσυνη στο θεμα κουζινα :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: :duh::duh::duh:
αλλα με τετοιο δασκαλ......οτι μου στελνεις το εκτυπωνω και θα φτιαξω βιβλιο.....οι συνταγες της πωλινας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:: bouncy:

----------


## polinaki1983

Εννοείτε οτι δεν λες τα μυστικά μας αλλού έτσι? χεχεχε

----------


## anna9

Κοριτσια εγω ποτε δεν τηγανιζω τις μελιτζανες με τα κολοκυθια κ γινετε εξισου πολυ νοστιμο .Ενας μουσακας σαν ψιτοβραστος ενα πραγμα .

----------


## polinaki1983

Ναι αννα μου αλλα τα βαζεις ωμα? Αν ναι γιαυτό σου έρχετε σαν βραστός!!!! Εγώ στις μαγειρικές μου προσπαθώ να είμαι όσο πιο κοντά στην πραγματική γεύση του φαγητού, με όσο το δυνατός λιγότερες θερμίδες. Και πίστεψε με, ο μουσακάς όπως είπα στην Μαρία να τον κάνει, θα τους ενθουσιάσει όλους!!!!

----------


## anna9

Ναι κουκλα τα βαζω ωμα ειμαι σιγουρη οτι εισαι πολυ καλη μαγειρισσα .Βασικα εχω συνηθισει την γευση η κολητη μου δεν μπορει να φαει μουσακα αν δεν ειναι ολα τηγανισμενα anyway θα δοκιμασω κ την δικη σου εκδοχη μην με ξεχασεις περιμενω πως κ πως τις συνταγες απο τις τουρτες

----------


## anna9

Αν δεν σου ειναι κοπος

----------


## polinaki1983

Δεν σε ξεχάνω Αννα μου, μην ανυσυχείς, 

Ομως πρώτα θα δείτε την τούρτα και μετά τισ συνταγές. 

Να σου πω γιατί δεν στις δείνω? Γιατί έχω πάρει διάφορα κομμάτια από διάφορες συνταγές. 

Για να καταλάβεις προχτες έφτιαξα τα παντεσπάνια μου. Το σοκολατένο από μια συνταγή και το λευκό από άλλη. Το σοκολατένο βγήκε ωραίο αφράτο, ενώ το λευκό δεν μου άρεσε, ήταν αρκετά σφηκτό και όχι του γουστου μου και το πέταξα (πάνε 12 αυγά, 1 κιλά αλέυρι και άλλα τόσα υλικά) και έφτιαξα μια παραλλαγή του σοκολατένου αλλά σε λευκό και μου βγήκε αφράτο. 

Επομένως πειραματίζομαι, οπως και με τις κρέμες που θα βάλω μέσα. Χθες εφτιαξα και την σοκολατενια, και την πατισερυ και τις φράουλες, αλλά άμμα είναι ζεστές δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις αν η υφή είναι καλή, επομένως σήμερα θα ξέρω. 

Σήμερα επίσεις θα φτιάξω την δούκισσα, αυτή είναι πολύ απλή αλλά και πάλι θέλω πρώτα να την φτιάξω γιατί θα κάνω παραλλαγές στην υφιστάμενη συνταγή, και μετά θα δώ τι μου βγήκε τελικα. 

Ελπίζω να με καταλαβαίνεις έτσι?

ασχετο, την ζαχαρένια μου κοπέλα που έφτιαξα την είδες? (σελίδα 44)

----------


## anna9

Οχι που πρεπει να παω για να την δω ? Για πες

----------


## polinaki1983

http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d=2887&page=44

πατα εδω και θα σε βγαλει αμεσως στην σελιδα 44. Προχωρα προς τα κατω και θα την δεις

----------


## anna9

Καλα τα εχω παιξει τι ειναι αυτο???????Τελειο τι ταλενταρα που εισαι εσυ polinaki ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ

----------


## polinaki1983

ειναι η πρώτη μου προσπάθεια με ζαχαρόπαστα!!! Για πρώτη φορα, και χωρίς εργαλεια, πιστεύω βγήκε τέλεια!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

πωλινααααααααακιιιιιιιιιι ιι καλημερααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!

σημερα ξυπνησα και το'χα στο νου μου να σου πω καλημερα =)

βλεπω τικερακι 109!! ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΉΡΙΑ! Πεφτουν μπαμ-μπαμ!

----------


## anna9

polinaki να σε ρωτησω επειδη σκοπευω κ εγω να φτιαξω τουρτα ειδα μια τουρτα σοκολατα με φυστικι αιγινης κ μου αρεσε οπτικα τουλαχιστον σε καποιο site την ειδα λεει στολιζουμε απο πανω με φυστικια αιγινης αν τα καραμελωσω για να φαινετε ποιο γυαλιστερη η τουρτα θα ειναι καλυτερα ??? Η δεν θα κοβετε? Τι λες

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> πωλινααααααααακιιιιιιιιιι ιι καλημερααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> σημερα ξυπνησα και το'χα στο νου μου να σου πω καλημερα =)
> 
> βλεπω τικερακι 109!! ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΉΡΙΑ! Πεφτουν μπαμ-μπαμ!


Καλημέρα κούκλα μου!!!! Πως είσαι? Τελείωσε η αποτοξύνωση? 

Ε όχι και μπαμ μπαμ αλλά ναι πέφτουν!!! όσο είναι πολλά θα πέφτουν, μετά θα πέσει το μεγάλο κόλλημα!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by anna9_
> polinaki να σε ρωτησω επειδη σκοπευω κ εγω να φτιαξω τουρτα ειδα μια τουρτα σοκολατα με φυστικι αιγινης κ μου αρεσε οπτικα τουλαχιστον σε καποιο site την ειδα λεει στολιζουμε απο πανω με φυστικια αιγινης αν τα καραμελωσω για να φαινετε ποιο γυαλιστερη η τουρτα θα ειναι καλυτερα ??? Η δεν θα κοβετε? Τι λες


Εμένα προσωπικά δεν μαρέσει το οτιδήποτε καραμελομένο πάνω στη τούρτα, μου την σπάει που δεν κόβετε. 

Εγώ θα φτιάξω τις τούρτες μου με ζαχαρόπαστα από πάνω!

----------


## anna9

Πες μου σε παρακαλω ποια η διαφορα της ζαχαροπαστας με την κρεμα μωλις ειδα μια κρεμα σοκολατας για γαρνιρισμα σκετη κολαση

----------


## anna9

Δεν εχω φτιαξει ποτε ζαχαροπαστα ουτε καν ξερω πως γινετε ειναι ευκολη? Νοστιμη?

----------


## polinaki1983

Η ζαχαρόπαστα πλάθετε, ανήγετε σε φύλλο, και καλύπτεις την τούρτα, και φτιάχνεις διάφορα σχέδια με αυτή. Η κρέμα είναι κρέμα. Πια κρέμα ειδες? κρέμα κανας μήπος?

----------


## anna9

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3EYYwiW37c Αυτο βρηκα polinaki αυτο εννοεις?

----------


## polinaki1983

Ναι αυτο είναι η ζαχαροπαστα. Από αυτό είναι φτιαγμένη και η κοπελίτσα μου που είδες. Εχω και χρώματα ζαχαροπλαστικης και την βάφω διάφορα χρώματα

----------


## anna9

Οταν λες σχεδια τι σχεδια μπορεις να φτιαξεις με ζαχαροπαστα με καλουπακια?

----------


## anna9

Δεν σε πιστευω που το καταλαβες ναι αυτη την κρεμα ειδα Δεν παιζεσαι

----------


## polinaki1983

Οτι θες μπορείς να φτιάξεις. είτε με καλουπάκια, είτε να διακοσμίσεις την τούρτα με διάφορα φτιαγμένα στο χέρι πχ γραμμές. Οτι σου περνάει από το μυαλό μπορείς να το κάνεις.

----------


## anna9

Ποσο καιρο μπορουμε να διατηρησουμε την ζαχαροπαστα στο ντουλαπι μας?

----------


## polinaki1983

νομιζω καμιά βδομαδα. Εγώ έφτιαξα καπια διακοσμητικά εδώ και μέρες, αλλά την ζαχαρόπαστα που θα βάλω πάνω στη τούρτα θα την φτιάξω σήμερα

----------


## anna9

Διαβασε κατι αν θελεις εκει που γραφω για το cla αν ξερεις κατι απαντησε μου please

----------


## polinaki1983

το διαβασα καλή μου, αλλά δεν έχω καν ιδέα τί είναι το cla!!!!!

----------


## Αδαμαντια_ed

Πωλινακι μας γλυκο ΝΑ ΤΑ ΕΚΑΤΟΣΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΧΙΛΙΑΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΥΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΑΣ ΝΑ ΧΑΙΡΕΣΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΔΑΚΙ ΣΟΥ ΤΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΟ!!!Σ'ΑΓΑΠΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΛΥ ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:love::lov e::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love: :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::l ove::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::lov e::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love: :love:

----------


## Alina_ed

Χρονια πολλα!!!!! φιλεναδα! να σε χαιρομαστε! χιχι να εισαι παντα καλα! κ χαρουμενη!!!να τα εκατοστησεις!!!!

----------


## Αδαμαντια_ed

http://youtu.be/a7wVxGloHBg
Για το Πωλινακι μας!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέραααααααααααααααααα αααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Αχ φιλενάδες μου σας ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ πολύ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Να με χαίρεστε βρε, πάντα γερή και δυνατή!!!!!

Αχ Αδαμαντία μου, οι ευχές που περιέχονται στο τραγουδάκι σου είναι το καλύτερο δώρο που θα μπορούσα να πάρω σήμερα!!!!!!!!! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!

Αγαπώ σας πολλά κορούες μου, μεν το ξεχάνετε ποττέ σας τούτο!!!!!!!! 

Φιλουθκιααααααααααααααααα α

----------


## polinaki1983

Happy birthday to MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Δεν μου πήρα ακόμα δώρο, αλλά είδα ένα υπέροχο ρολόι 280 ευρουλάκια και σκέφτομαι να το πάρω με το που πληρωθώ την άλλη βδομάδα που σταματάω!!!!!!

Τί λέτε? Δεν μου αξίζει? ΚΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ!

----------


## herts

Πωλινάκι μου Χρόνια σου Πολλά και όλα σου τα όνειρα να γίνουν πραγματικότητα..
Υγεία και πολλές χαρές...:wink2:

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ καλή μου!!!!

----------


## anna9

Kαλημερα χρονια πολλα και καλα να εισαι παντα ευτυχισμενη polinaki κ να μην αφηνεις τιποτα κ κανεναν να χαλαει την διαθεση σου κ πανω απο ολα ευχομαι υγεια

----------


## anna9

Εχω ενα προσωπικο μυνημα κ δεν ξερω πως να το διαβασω επισης δεν μπορω να στειλω προσωπικο μυνημα τι κανω λαθος????

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα Αννα μου, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ!!!!

Σχετικά με το προσωπικό μύνημα, διάβασε εδώ τις οδηγείες καλη μου http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=3151

----------


## Maria Hope

χρονια πολλααααααααααααααα κ απο εδωωωωωωωωω κοπελαρα μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! να χαιρεσαι την καθε στιγμη και να εισαι παντα ευτυχισμενη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::l ove::love::love::love::love:

----------


## anna9

Ευχαριστω πολυ κοριτσια νομιζω οτι τα καταφερα τουλαχιστον μπορω να διαβασω τα μυνηματα

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Maria Hope_
> χρονια πολλααααααααααααααα κ απο εδωωωωωωωωω κοπελαρα μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! να χαιρεσαι την καθε στιγμη και να εισαι παντα ευτυχισμενη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::l ove::love::love::love::love:


Θενκς μωρό μου πανέμορφο!!!!!!!!! love you!

----------


## aggeloydaki

polinaki mou xronia polla k apo edw,polyxroni k geri panw apo ola :yes:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλέ τί πανέμορφη τούρτα είναι αυτή!!!!!!!!! χεχεχεχεχε

Θενκς κούκλα μου!!!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλέ τί πανέμορφη τούρτα είναι αυτή!!!!!!!!! χεχεχεχεχε
> 
> Θενκς κούκλα μου!!!!


καλά με αυτήν που έφτιαξες real εσύ ,είμαι σίγουρη πως δεν συγκρίνεται :smilegrin:

----------


## polinaki1983

Αυτό θα το κρίνετε εσείς κούκλα μου!!!!

----------


## welldah

Χρόνια πολλά Polinaki!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## mitsokolo

χρονια γλυκα!

αυτη η τουρτα ειναι ατομικη! δεν μοιραζετε! χαχαχαχα!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ welldah μου!!!

Μιτσοκόλο μου!!! Το πιο τέλειο δώρο!!!!!!! και ξέρεις λόγο σληβ θα μπορέσω να την απολαμβάνω για πολλλλεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεες ώρες!!!! 

χαχαχαα

----------


## mitsokolo

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

----------


## angela-miss piggy

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑΑΑΑΑ ΠΩΛΙΝΑ ΜΑΣ!!!!
Να'σαι γερή, ευτυχισμένη και να πετύχεις όλους τους στόχους που επιθυμείς στη ζωή σου!:starhit::starhit::starhit:

mitsokolo ουααααου!!πολύ πετυχημένη η ευχετήρια κάρτα σου! :Wink:

----------


## smart

πωλινακι μας, χρονια πολλα ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ!!!!!, με υγεια, πραγματοποιημενα ονειρα και τρρρρρρελες επιτυχιες  :Wink: 

περιμενω να δω τουρτιτσα καλλιτεχνημα  :Smile: 

:love:

----------


## angel79



----------


## yannaki

XRONIA POLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!
Να σαι πάντα χαρούμενη και αισιοδοξη!!!!
ΦΙλια πολλα πολλα!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Κοριτσάρες μου σας ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ για τις ευχές σας!!!!!!

Λοιπόν, επειδή σας είχα πρίξει τόσες μέρες με την τούρτα μου και τη τούρτα μου, θέλω να σας ανακοινώσω πως είμαι πάρα πολύ περίφανη για το πρώτο δημιούργημα μου!!! Είναι μια 3πατη turvy topsy τούρτα!!!! 

Περιμένω σχόλια!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Περίφανη δίπλα από το δημιούργημά μου!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Και πάμε να δούμε μαζί τις γεύσεις!!! Εγώ έφαγα μια κουταλίτσα μικρή από την κάθε μία απλά για να την γευτώ. Δεν θα φάω άλλη, το υποσχέθηκα στον εαυτό μου!!!!

Ο πάνω πάνω πατός λοιπον, ΔΟΥΚΙΣΣΑ!!! Υπέροχη με μυρωδιά τριανταφύλλου!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Ο μεσαίος πατός, 

ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΙΝΑ ΚΑΝΑΣ!!!!!

Καλά μιλάμε σκέττη κόλαση!!!!!!

----------


## angela-miss piggy

Καλά Πωλίνα, δεν παίζεσαι!!!!! Δεν έχω ξαναδει τόσο χαρούμενη , πρωτότυπη και τρελλιάρικη τούρτα!!!! :wow:Και μάλιστα με διαφορετική γεύση σε κάθε πάτο!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Εσύ κορίτσι μου χαραμίζεσαι στο γραφείο!Έχεις πολλή φαντασία και δημιουργικότητα! Μήπως θα'πρεπε να την αξιοποιήσεις επαγγελματικά;

Να παρατηρήσω επίσης ότι ''μάζεψες'', αδυνάτισες και φαίνεται!!!Γιούπιιιιιιιιιι: smirk:

----------


## polinaki1983

Και ο κάτω πατός, ΚΡΕΜΑ ΠΑΤΙΣΕΡΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΛΤΣΑ ΦΡΑΟΥΛΑΣ!!!!!!!

Σου μένει στο στόμα η υπέροχη γλυκόξινη γεύση που δίνει η φράουλα σε συνδιασμό με την πατισερύ!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by angela-miss piggy_
> Καλά Πωλίνα, δεν παίζεσαι!!!!! Δεν έχω ξαναδει τόσο χαρούμενη , πρωτότυπη και τρελλιάρικη τούρτα!!!! :wow:Και μάλιστα με διαφορετική γεύση σε κάθε πάτο!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> Να μας πεις τι λέει από γεύση! 
> Εσύ κορίτσι μου χαραμίζεσαι στο γραφείο!Έχεις πολλή φαντασία και δημιουργικότητα! Μήπως θα'πρεπε να την αξιοποιήσεις επαγγελματικά;


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύυυυυ!!!!!! Είδες λεπτομέρεια? κοκκινάδι, σκιές, πινέλο, μάσκαρα!!!!! χεχεχε

Από γεύση περιγράφω σε κάθε πόστ πως ήταν η κάθε μία!!!

Αχ το ξέρω αλλά δυστυχώς πληρώνω τα λάθη που έκανε η μάνα μου...... Ας μην μπω σε αυτή την συζήτηση τώρα, γιατί θα πέσω και δεν το θέλω!!!

Ας το απολαμβάνω τουλάχιστον με την οικογένειά μου αφού δεν μπορώ να το κάνω επαγγελματικά!! Είδη η αδελφή μου και η ξαδέλφη μου θέλουν να τους κάνω εγώ τις τούρτες τους! Αυτό προς το παρόν μου αρκεί, ότι αναγνωρίζουν το τί μπορώ να κάνω και θέλουν να με στηρίζουν παρά να πάρουν τις έτοιμες!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by angela-miss piggy_
> 
> Να παρατηρήσω επίσης ότι ''μάζεψες'', αδυνάτισες και φαίνεται!!!Γιούπιιιιιιιιιι: smirk:


Ευχαριστώωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω ωωωωω!!!!!!!!!!!Και να φανταστείς ότι το φόρεμα αυτό με παχαίνει!!!!!!!

----------


## sourkouna

Καλα εισαι φοβερη!!!!Τελεια η τουρτα.
Χρονια σου πολλα και οτι οτι επιθυμεις.Παντα υγεια σε σενα και την οικογενεια σου!!
χχχ

----------


## smart

τελεια η τουρτα, πολυ χαρουμενη κ πρωτοτυπη, μπραβο πωλινακι, δεν την κανει οποιος κ οποιος...
συμφωνω οτι φαινεσια αδυνατισμενη κ μ αρεσει κ το φορμενα στο μωβι με τα λαχουρια  :Smile: 
εγω τη βρισκω πολυ καλη ιδεα να κανεις τουρτες για τους γνωστους σου... ειναι μια αρχη  :Smile:  (ριξ τους κ ιδεες για catering στις γιορτες τους  :Wink:  )

----------


## polinaki1983

Σας ευχαριστώ κορίτσια!!!

Σμαρτ μου είδη όταν έχουν τραπέζι και είμαστε καλεσμένοι πάντα μου ζητάνε να τους κάνω είτε κάπιο φαγητό είτε κάπιο γλυκό, είτε και τα δύο, από τα παράξενά μου όπως τα λένε!!! χαχαχα

----------


## Alina_ed

τελειαααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!! μπραβοοοοο φιλεναδα ημουν σιγουρη για το αποτελεσμα! κ εχεις αδυνατησει πολυυυυυυυυυυ στη φωο εισαι κουκλα!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αλίνα μου σε ευχαριστώ!!!!!! Είδες, δεν πηγαν χαμενες τοσες ωρες προσπαθοντας να δημιουργίσω την τελια τουρτα!!! Ε όχι και πολύ, οκ!!! Απλά ξεφούσκωσα!

----------


## mitsokolo

Πωλινα επετρεψε μου να σχολιασω πρωτα εσενα και μετα την τουρτα! καταρχην εχω πολυ καιρο να σε δω γιατι εχω σβησει το φεισμπουκ καιρο οπως ξερεις. η διαφορα ειναι αρκετα αισθητη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! και φαινεσε πιο χαλαρη πιο κομψη πιο γλυκια πιο πιο κλπ! οσο για την τουρτα ειναι φανταστικη!!!!! και του χρονου κοριτσι μου ακομα πιο μιση εσυ και ακομα πιο διπλη η τουρτα!  :Big Grin: 
κοριτσια μην ξεχασουμε εχει και το κλικακι γεννεθλια στις 13

----------


## Αδαμαντια_ed

Καλα φιλεναδιτσα μου τι Τουρτα ειναι αυτη???????????????????????????????????
ΤΕΛΕΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ Καλα λενε τα κοριτσια κοιτα να κανεις το χομπυ σου επαγγελμα,εισαι καταπληκικηοσο για κα κιλα,ξουτ ξουτ αντε στον καλο ναπανε και ναμην ξαναερθουνε.Φιλακια πολλααααααααααααα!!!
Μπηκαμε κατα τις 10 το βραδυ με την μικρη μου στο skype μηπως σε πετυχουμε για νασου πουμε χρονιαπολλα ειχε παρει και κερακι να το αναψουμε.Φιλακια!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by mitsokolo_
> Πωλινα επετρεψε μου να σχολιασω πρωτα εσενα και μετα την τουρτα! καταρχην εχω πολυ καιρο να σε δω γιατι εχω σβησει το φεισμπουκ καιρο οπως ξερεις. η διαφορα ειναι αρκετα αισθητη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! και φαινεσε πιο χαλαρη πιο κομψη πιο γλυκια πιο πιο κλπ! οσο για την τουρτα ειναι φανταστικη!!!!! και του χρονου κοριτσι μου ακομα πιο μιση εσυ και ακομα πιο διπλη η τουρτα! 
> κοριτσια μην ξεχασουμε εχει και το κλικακι γεννεθλια στις 13


Μιτσοκόλο μου καλημέρα!!!!!!! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ!!!!! Το ακόμη πιο μισή εγώ ναι, μακάρι, ακόμη πιο διπλή η τούρτα, πιος θα την φάει καλέ? χαχαχαχαχαχα Το ψηγείο είναι γεμάτο τούρτα, και ηληκρινά πρώτη φορά να αντικρίζω τούρτα και να μην θέλω να ορμίξω!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Αδαμαντια_
> Καλα φιλεναδιτσα μου τι Τουρτα ειναι αυτη???????????????????????????????????
> ΤΕΛΕΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ Καλα λενε τα κοριτσια κοιτα να κανεις το χομπυ σου επαγγελμα,εισαι καταπληκικηοσο για κα κιλα,ξουτ ξουτ αντε στον καλο ναπανε και ναμην ξαναερθουνε.Φιλακια πολλααααααααααααα!!!
> Μπηκαμε κατα τις 10 το βραδυ με την μικρη μου στο skype μηπως σε πετυχουμε για νασου πουμε χρονιαπολλα ειχε παρει και κερακι να το αναψουμε.Φιλακια!!!


ΚΑλημέρα Αδαμαντία μου!!!! Μόνο μην μου βάζετε ιδέες και ξεκινήσω πάλι να ψάχνω δουλιά!!!! χαχαχαχαχα

Οντος ξουτ, να μην ξαναγιρίσουν ποτέ!!!! Ομως επιμένω, το συγκεκριμένο φόρεμα με παχαίνει!!!!!! χαχαχα

Αχου το χρυσό μου........ Στις 10 μαζέβαμε το τραπέζι για να σβήσουμε την τούρτα. 

Δεν πειράζει, και σήμερα μέρα του θεού είναι, και είναι καλοδεχούμενες οι ευχές, και ειδικά όταν είναι από την πανέμορφη γλυκιά νυφούλα μου!!!!! θα περιμένω λοιπόν!!!! Φιλακια!

----------


## migg

αγαπη μου πρωτα απο ολα χρονια πολλα με υγεια και ευτυχια..να χαιρεσαι αυτους που αγαπας...τελεια η τουρτα και ακομα και πιο τελεια εσυ...φαινεται μεγαλη διαφορα πραγματικα..συγχαρητηριααα ααααααααααα.....

----------


## polinaki1983

Migg μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, να 'σαι καλά!!!!!!

----------


## anna9

Ax βρε polinaki τι μου κανεις πρωι-πρωι να μπορουσα να απλωσω το χερι μου κ να την φαω ολη Ειναι υπεροχη τα συγχαρητηρια μου :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## anna9

Το πορτοκαλι χρωμα ειναι απλα χρωμα η χρωμα με γευση πορτοκαλι?

----------


## polinaki1983

Ολα είναι απλά χρώματα ζαχαροπλαστικής. Και το μπλε, και πρασινο, και το πορτοκαλι, και το μαυρο, και το κοκκικο και το μπεζ!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Στην προηγούμενη σελίδα είδες τις φώτο άννα μου?

----------


## EVAMPAS

Καλημέρα, 
Χρόνια πολλά και καλά και από εμένα. Οι επιθυμίες σου ευχές μου. 
Συγχαρητήρια για την υπέροχη τούρτα. Δεν έχω ξαναδεί καλύτερη. Μας άνοιξες την όρεξη, όχι ότι δεν την έχουμε.
Πολλά φιλιά!

----------


## Christine1312

Πολύχρονη Polinaki! Να είσαι πάντα καλά εύχομαι και καλό αδυνάτισμα!! 
Και τώρα στο θέμα μας! Παραγγελίες δέχεστε για τούρτες γενεθλίων??? 
Αν το πρόβλημα είναι η απόσταση, μη το σκέφτεσαι! Σας πληρώνουμε και τα εισιτήρια να έρθετε στο χώρο μας, να σας φιλοξενήσουμε και να μας φτιάξετε την τούρτα επιτόπου! 
Είναι απλα θεϊκή!! Πανέμορφη, με πολλή φαντασία! Για τη γεύση, απλά τη φαντάζομαι και σκουπίζω τα σαλάκια μου πρωί πρωί!

----------


## anna9

Τωρα ειδα τις προηγουμενες φωτο ψηφιζω πρωτα εκεινη με τον πατο κ την κρεμα κανας μετα την πορτοκαλι κ μετα την δουκισσα ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ ΑΧΧΧΧΧ δεν θα με χαλαγε κ η τουρτα που σου αφιερωσε με τον κουκλο αντρα που βαζει το καπελο του . SUPER:smilegrin:

----------


## mitsokolo

εχω καλο γουστο στις τουρτες η ρουφιανα! :lol: :lol: :lol:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by EVAMPAS_
> Καλημέρα, 
> Χρόνια πολλά και καλά και από εμένα. Οι επιθυμίες σου ευχές μου. 
> Συγχαρητήρια για την υπέροχη τούρτα. Δεν έχω ξαναδεί καλύτερη. Μας άνοιξες την όρεξη, όχι ότι δεν την έχουμε.
> Πολλά φιλιά!


Εβαγγελία μου γλυκιά, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο χαρούμενη με κάνεις κάθε φορά που μπαίνεις και αφήνεις πόστ στο δικό μου θέμα!!!!! σε πεθύμησα βρε!!!! Φιλακια

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Christine1312_
> Πολύχρονη Polinaki! Να είσαι πάντα καλά εύχομαι και καλό αδυνάτισμα!! 
> Και τώρα στο θέμα μας! Παραγγελίες δέχεστε για τούρτες γενεθλίων??? 
> Αν το πρόβλημα είναι η απόσταση, μη το σκέφτεσαι! Σας πληρώνουμε και τα εισιτήρια να έρθετε στο χώρο μας, να σας φιλοξενήσουμε και να μας φτιάξετε την τούρτα επιτόπου! 
> Είναι απλα θεϊκή!! Πανέμορφη, με πολλή φαντασία! Για τη γεύση, απλά τη φαντάζομαι και σκουπίζω τα σαλάκια μου πρωί πρωί!


Ναι δέχομαι παραγγελίες!!!! Χαρά μου να φτιάχνω διάφορα καλούδια και να τα απολαμβάνουν οι άλλοι!!!!! 
Αν είναι να μας φέρεις εκεί και να μας φιλοξενήσεις κτλ, ε τότε όχι μόνο τούρτα, αλλά ολόκληρο το πάρτυ μπορώ να σου οργανώσω!!!! Με υπέροχο φαγητό αν θες τραπέζι, ή διάφορες λιχουδιές αν θες κατι πιο απλό σε στυλ πουφέ!!!!!

----------


## mitsokolo

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Και πάμε να δούμε μαζί τις γεύσεις!!! Εγώ έφαγα μια κουταλίτσα μικρή από την κάθε μία απλά για να την γευτώ. Δεν θα φάω άλλη, το υποσχέθηκα στον εαυτό μου!!!!
> 
> Ο πάνω πάνω πατός λοιπον, ΔΟΥΚΙΣΣΑ!!! Υπέροχη με μυρωδιά τριανταφύλλου!!!!


καλε αυτο ειναι μωσαικοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο!
Ναταλιαααααααα που εισαι να δεις το μωσαικο που σου ελεγααααα :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by anna9_
> Τωρα ειδα τις προηγουμενες φωτο ψηφιζω πρωτα εκεινη με τον πατο κ την κρεμα κανας μετα την πορτοκαλι κ μετα την δουκισσα ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ ΑΧΧΧΧΧ δεν θα με χαλαγε κ η τουρτα που σου αφιερωσε με τον κουκλο αντρα που βαζει το καπελο του . SUPER:smilegrin:


Εκείνη η τούρτα Αννα μου είναι για μένα!!! Να την απολαύσω αργά αργά!!!!! χαχαχα

Η πορτοκαλί που λες είναι κρέμα πατυσερύ και φράουλες. αλλά δεν είδα να σχολιάσεις την διακόσμηση της τούρτας παρά μόνο τις γεύσεις!!!! 

Κορίτσια ρώτησα στο facebook πριν λίγο μια κοπελλα που φτιαχνει τουρτες να μου πει πόσα θα μου την εφτιαχνε αυτη την τούρτα. Με 3 γευσεις, τα σχέδια κτλ, όπως την έκανα εγώ. Και τί μου είπε ξέρετε? Οτι δεν ξέρει να φτιάχνει φιγούρες γιατί είναι δύσκολες :shocked2::shocked2::shocked2: (καλά εγώ πως την έφτιαξα και μάλιστα πρώτη φορά ασχολούμε?) και ότι η υπόλοιπη τούρτα εκτός από την κοπέλα πανώ, θα μου την χρέωνε 350 ευρώ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ciciliana

πολινακι, τι τελεια τουρτα ειναι αυτη!!
δεν εχω λόγια εγω θα ήθελα απο όλες τις γευσεις  :Smile: 

Επίσης έχεις ομορφήνει κι άλλο και σου πάειιι........  :Smile:

----------


## EVAMPAS

Α και ξέχασα να σου πω. Έχεις αδυνατισει περισσότερο από εμφανώς. Σου εύχομαι να συνεχίσεις την κατηφόρα σου! Και στα δικά μας οι στρουμπουλές.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by mitsokolo_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Και πάμε να δούμε μαζί τις γεύσεις!!! Εγώ έφαγα μια κουταλίτσα μικρή από την κάθε μία απλά για να την γευτώ. Δεν θα φάω άλλη, το υποσχέθηκα στον εαυτό μου!!!!
> 
> Ο πάνω πάνω πατός λοιπον, ΔΟΥΚΙΣΣΑ!!! Υπέροχη με μυρωδιά τριανταφύλλου!!!!
> ...


Εμείς το λέμε δούκισσα! Μωσαικό λέμε ένα άλλο γλυκό με πολλά πολλά πολύχρωμα ζελέ!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Ciciliana_
> πολινακι, τι τελεια τουρτα ειναι αυτη!!
> δεν εχω λόγια εγω θα ήθελα απο όλες τις γευσεις 
> 
> Επίσης έχεις ομορφήνει κι άλλο και σου πάειιι........


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Σισι μου!!!!

----------


## mitsokolo

¨ααααααααα δεν το ηξερα! καλα κορυφη γλυκο πανευκολο και ALL TIME CLASICS!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by EVAMPAS_
> Α και ξέχασα να σου πω. Έχεις αδυνατισει περισσότερο από εμφανώς. Σου εύχομαι να συνεχίσεις την κατηφόρα σου! Και στα δικά μας οι στρουμπουλές.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Ευαγγελία μου αν και επιμένω, το φόρεμα αυτό με παχαίνει!!! χαχαχα

Ακόμα είμαι και εγώ στην κατηγορία των στρουμπουλών!! εχω πολλλλλληηηηηηηηηηη δρόμο μπροστά μου ακόμα! 

Αντε και στην δικιά σου κατηφόρα με το καλό καλή μου

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by mitsokolo_
> ¨ααααααααα δεν το ηξερα! καλα κορυφη γλυκο πανευκολο και ALL TIME CLASICS!


Σαν την coka cola που πάει με όλα ένα πράμα!!!!

----------


## anna9

Tι να σχολιασω για την διακοσμηση πλακα κανεις?Εχω μεινει αφωνη τοσο ευπαρουσιαστες ουτε στα ζαχαροπλαστεια δεν εχω δει

----------


## polinaki1983

Μέσα στον Ιούνιο εχω να φτιάξω ακόμα 3 τούρτες!!!!!

1 για την ξαδέλφη μου που γίνετε 22, 1 για τον μικρο της αδελφής μου που γίνετε 1 και 1 για την πρωτοκουμπάρα μου που γεννάει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## anna9

Nα υποθεσω οτι κ οι τουρτες που θα φτιαξεις θα ειναι με ζαχαροπαστα παλι κ χρωματιστες .Αληθεια κοβετε ευκολα η ζαχαροπαστα?

----------


## anna9

Εκεινη η τουρτα με την κρεμα κανας ποσους πατους εχει?

----------


## polinaki1983

ναι εννοειτε!!! Λατρεύω τα χρώματα!!!!! 

Η δικιά μου είχε 6 πατους παντεσπάνι και 5 πατους κρέμα.

----------


## anna9

Δηλαδη στο συνολο 11 πατοι ????? Η μια τουρτα???? Η δεν καταλαβα καλα

----------


## polinaki1983

Περιπου. αλλα το έκοψα πολύ λεπτο το παντεσπάνι. Κανονικά είναι 4 παντεσπάνι 3 κρέμα.

----------


## anna9

Εγω ποτε δεν εχω καταφερει να κοψω ενα παντεσπανι σωστα :thumbdown: δεν ξερω εσυ πως τα καταφερνεις

----------


## polinaki1983

χαχαχαχαχαχα Εχουμε και εμείς τα μυστικά μας κούκλα μου!!!!!! Εδώ τόσα άλλα πράγματα φτιάχνω, στο παντεσπάνι θα κολλίσω?

----------


## sourkouna

Οσες εχετε αποριες για τη ζαχαροπαστα μπορειτε να δειτε εδω.Εγω φτιαχνω συνηθως cupcakes με ζαχαροπαστα.

http://www.sintagespareas.gr/simboul...187-sugarpaste

http://www.sintagespareas.gr/sintages/zaxaropasta.html

http://www.sintagespareas.gr/sintage...xaropasta.html


Και ολα μαζι μαζεμενα http://www.sintagespareas.gr/apotele...F%83%CE%B7#898

----------


## anna9

Eυχαριστουμε πολυ sourkouna

----------


## absolute

polinaki χρονια σου πολλααα!!!να τα εκατοστησεις!!!

αχ,τι ΤΟΥΡΤΑΡΑ τελεια ειναι αυτη??????δεν υπαρχει!!!μπραβοοο!:starhit::starhi t::bouncy::bouncing::roll::bouncy::bouncing:

----------


## Maria Hope

καλα οκ......ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙΣ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΜΟΥ....ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
τι ζωγραφια ειναι αυτη? θες να ορμησεις, ξεχνωντας καθε ειδος ευγενειας και οποια παιδεια εχεις, με τα χερια.....γιαμι γιαμι...............προλαβαινω κανα κομματακι?????απο το καθε οροφο ομως......:P
ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΚΟΥΚΛΑΡΑ ΜΟΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
και τωρα το σοβαροτερο σχολιο.................ΚΑΛΑ ΕΣΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΑΣΤΕΡΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΣΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΟΙ ΠΟΝΤΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΙΠΛΟΙ ΤΩΝ ΚΙΛΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΑΣΕΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!φτου φτου σκορδα κουκλιτσα μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

πωλινακι!!! δωσε καμια συνταγη για πατεσπανι!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by absolute_
> polinaki χρονια σου πολλααα!!!να τα εκατοστησεις!!!
> 
> αχ,τι ΤΟΥΡΤΑΡΑ τελεια ειναι αυτη??????δεν υπαρχει!!!μπραβοοο!:starhit::starhi t::bouncy::bouncing::roll::bouncy::bouncing:


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ κούκλα μου!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Maria Hope_
> καλα οκ......ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙΣ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΜΟΥ....ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> τι ζωγραφια ειναι αυτη? θες να ορμησεις, ξεχνωντας καθε ειδος ευγενειας και οποια παιδεια εχεις, με τα χερια.....γιαμι γιαμι...............προλαβαινω κανα κομματακι?????απο το καθε οροφο ομως......:P
> ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΚΟΥΚΛΑΡΑ ΜΟΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> και τωρα το σοβαροτερο σχολιο.................ΚΑΛΑ ΕΣΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΑΣΤΕΡΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΣΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΟΙ ΠΟΝΤΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΙΠΛΟΙ ΤΩΝ ΚΙΛΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΑΣΕΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!φτου φτου σκορδα κουκλιτσα μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ε όχι και δεν υπάρχω καλή μου, πως γίνετε να μην υπάρχω και να είμαι εδώ και να σας γράφω? χαχαχαχαχχαχαχ

Ναι ναι προλαβαίνεις!!! Θα σου φτιάξω ένα πιατάκι με μια κουταλιά από την κάθε γεύση, άλλοστε δεν μπορείς να φας παραπάνω!!!!

Εχω χάσει 16 και κάτι κιλά κούκλα μου, αλλά όντως οι πόντοι πρέπει να είναι πιο πολλοί, γιατί συγκρίνοντας με φώτο τότε που γέννησα που είχα πέσει στα 100 και μετά ανέβαινα, τώρα φαίνομαι πιο ξεφούσκωτη!!! 

Πάντος σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια!!!!

----------


## angel79

κοριτσαρα μου εσυ!!!! αρχικα χίλια μπράβο για τα κιλα σου!!! αυτό είναιπιο σημαντικό απ' όλα!!!!
Δευτερον εχεις πολύ ταλέντο και πρέπει καπως να το εκμεταλευτεις!!! βρες τροπο άμεσα!!!!!

----------


## Ava_ed

Θέλω κι εγώ από αυτή την τούρτα! Και θέλω από όλες τις γεύσεις!
Πωλινάκι, τέλεια, τι να πω, εμπνευσμένη και πολύ, μα πάρα πολύ χαρούμενη!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by angel79_
> κοριτσαρα μου εσυ!!!! αρχικα χίλια μπράβο για τα κιλα σου!!! αυτό είναιπιο σημαντικό απ' όλα!!!!
> Δευτερον εχεις πολύ ταλέντο και πρέπει καπως να το εκμεταλευτεις!!! βρες τροπο άμεσα!!!!!


Καλημέρα κούκλα μου!!!!! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ!!!!!!! Οσο μπορώ προσπαθώ να προοθήσω το ταλέντο μου!!! Φιλακια

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Ava_
> Θέλω κι εγώ από αυτή την τούρτα! Και θέλω από όλες τις γεύσεις!
> Πωλινάκι, τέλεια, τι να πω, εμπνευσμένη και πολύ, μα πάρα πολύ χαρούμενη!


Καλημέρα Αβα μου!!!!!! Κοπιασε να σε κεράσω τώρα που έχει!! χαχαχα

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα παιδια!!!!! 

Σήμερα είναι Παρασκευή, 6 Μαίου 2011. 

Πριν ακριβώς 9 βδομάδες, ημέρα Παρασκευή, 4 μαρτίου 2011, τέτια ώρα είχα ήδη κάνει το μπάνιο μου και στέγνωνα τα μαλιά μου περιμένωντας να με φωνάξουν να ετοιμαστώ για το χειρουργείο. Τα συνεσθήματα εκείνη την μέρα ανάμοικτα. Τί πάω να κάνω? Πιος ο λόγος να το κάνω? Αραγε θα έχει επιτυχία ή θα είναι ακόμη μια αποτυχία στο ιστορικό μου? Αραγε θα έχει δημιουργήσει προβλήματα ο δακτύλιος, ή θα είναι εφυκτή η αφαίρεσή του και ταυτόχρονα το sleeve? Αυτά και άλλα πολλά βασάνιζαν το μυαλό μου. Το μόνο σίγουρο ήταν ότι έπρεπε να απαλλαγώ από τον δακτύλιο που μου κατέστρεφε το σώμα αλλά και την ζωή. Ετσι, στα 125 κιλά λιπόν μπαίνω στο χειρουργείο. 

Σήμερα, 9 βδομάδες μετά, έχουν είδη αλλάξει πολλά μέσα σε τόσο μικρό χρονικό διάστημα. Στα 108 κιλά πια, μια απώλεια 17 κιλών που έχουν αλλάξει κατά πολύ την προηγούμενη εμφάνισή μου! Συγκρίνοντας με παλαιότερες φωτογραφίες που ήμουνα σστα 108 κιλά, βλέπω ότι δείχνω πιο όμορφη και αδυνατισμένη από τότε, και αυτό μου αρέσει πολύ!!!

Αυτό που μου αρέσει όμως πιο πολύ είναι το ότι τώρα πια μπορώ να κάτσω σταυροπόδι σε οπιαδήποτε καρέκλα, μπορώ να βγω τις σκάλες του σπιτιού μου φορτωμένη με τα ψώνια και να μην θέλω μετά 10 λεπτά να συνέλθω, μπορώ να περπατώ με τις ώρες χωρίς πόνους στα γόνατα, μπορώ να τρέξω- να γελάσω-να παίσω κάτω με τον γιο μου στο πάτωμα, χωρίς να σκέφτομαι μα πιος θα με σηκώσει μετά. 

Μπορώ, μπορώ, μπορώ.......!!!

Αν με ρωτούσατε αν θα το ξαναέκανα το χειρουργείο? Ναι θα το ξαναέκανα, και αν μπορούσα θα το έκανα πολύ πιο νωρίς!!!

Φιλακια φίλοι μου και καλή σας μέρα!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!! 

Σήμερα αποφάσισα και έκανα μετρίσεις του εαυτού μου. τις σύγκρινα με κάτι άλλες μετρίσεις που είχα κάνει παλιά όταν ξαναήμουνα περίπου στα 105 κιλά και μπορώ να πώ ότι σε κάπιες υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά!!!! Θα αναμένω λοιπόν, ακόμη ένα μήνα για να μετρηθώ ξανά και θα δούμε πως θα πάει !!!

Φιλουθκια

----------


## Alina_ed

φιλεναδα ο καιρος περναει γρηγορα! θα δεις ποτε θα περασει ο χρονος κ δε θα το πιστευεις! θα εισαι ακομα πιο κουκλα! κ θα νιωθεις ακομα πιο καλα στις δραστηριοτητες σου. το οτι εχασες τοσους ποντους! μαλλον ειναι οτι εφυγε κ πεισσοτερο λιπακι.αντε να το ξεφορτωθεις για παντα!κ μη σε περνει απο κατω... καποιες στιγμες ειναι λογικο! αλλα μετα ξανασηκονομαστε κ συνεχιζουμε... ααα ξεχασα νασου πω,στο σκαιπ εκτος απο ποιο αδυνατη μου φανηκες κ ποιο ψηλη. χιχι λες να χανεις ποντους απο περιφερεια κ να πηγαινουν σε υψος??? χιχι:P

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!!! 

Εφυγε το λιπάκι και ξεκίνησε η μεγάλη χαλάρωση..... Αχ πώς θα το αντέξω αυτό.... Ποτέ στην ζωή μου δεν είχα τόσο μεγάλη χαλάρωση όσα κιλά και να ήμουνα...

Δεν ξέρω καλή μου για το ύψος, πάντος στα 12 μέχρι 14 μου, όταν μας έκαναν μετρήσεις στο σχολειο οι γιατροί που μας επισκέπτονταν με έβρισκαν 1.70 ύψος. Μετά ξαφνηκά κόντηνα και έγινα 1.67. Ισως να παίρνω τους 3 πόντους πισω, τί να πω. Θα δείξει. 

Σήμερα δεν έχω όρεξη να κάνω ΤΙΠΟΤΑ....... Ευτυχώς ο άλλος πήγε δουλιά και έτσι θα έχω μόνο τον μικρό....

----------


## Mak

polinaki μου καλημερα! τι ακούω? "πως θα το αντέξω αυτό?"!!!!!!!!!! εσυ βρε έχεις αντέξει τέτοια ταλαιπωρία τόσα χρόνια με δακτυλιους κτλ, και δεν το εβαλες κάτω! Είσαι δυναμική, αποφασιστική και δεν αφηνεις στην τυχη τους τόσα πράγματα! Η χαλαρωσούλα θα σε πτοήσει?? ΌΧΙ! αν χρειαστει θα κανεις τη γυμναστικη σου, θα βαλεις τις κρεμουλες σου και ο,τι άλλο είναι απαραίτητο, τα σημαντικό είναι να θυμάσαι ότι δυστυχως χάνοντας βάρος δεν μπορουμε να έχουμε το τσίτα δέρμα που είχαμε κάποτε αλλά αυτό πρέπει να ενσωματωθεί στον καινούριο μας εαυτό, να κάνουμε ειρήνη με το λίγο πιο χαλαρό δέρμα και σε όποιον αρέσουμε! Να χαίρεσαι την απώλεια (wow, 17 κιλά μείον!!!!) και περηφανεύεσαι για αυτήν και να μην αφήνεις κανέναν, ούτε τον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό να σου χαλάει αυτή την χαρά! Το κεφάλι ψηλά! σε φιλώ καλή μου

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχ Γιώτα μου εσύ μια χαρά τα λές. Αλλά εγώ δεν μπορώ να συμβιβαστώ με την χαλάρωση.... Ακόμα κιόταν είχα πέσει στα 100 κιλά δεν είχα τόοοοοοοοοση χαλάρωση..... Ξεκίνησα να μετράω τις επόμενες πλαστικές που θα χρειαστεί να κάνω...... Κοιλιά, μπράτσα, πόδια-γλουτους..... Αστα να πάνε.... 

Οσο για τις κρέμες, δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να βάλω τίποτα στο σώμα μου, λόγω ψωρίασης που έχω. Με το παραμικρό γεμίζω πληγές. Αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία, θα την πούμε απο μικροφώνου!

φιλουθκια προς το παρόν....

----------


## angela-miss piggy

Πωλίνα μήπως είναι καιρός να αρχίσεις την ενδυνάμωση των μυών σου με κατάλληλη άσκηση σε γυμναστήριο; 
Αυτό βοηθά και το δέρμα να σφίξει.Οι μύες παίρνοντας μεγαλύτερο όγκο με ειδική άσκηση, δεν αφήνουν να πάρει τόσο μεγάλη έκταση η χαλάρωση. 
Το κολύμπι είναι επίσης πολύ καλό.Υπάρχει το κολυμβητήριο για τους κρύους μήνες.Δεν ξέρω όμως αν επιτρέπεται λόγω της ψωρίασης.
Πάλι όμως, η απότομη απώλεια κιλών αναπόφευκτα φέρνει χαλάρωση, σακούλιασμα του δέρματος. 
Ίσως σε μερικά σημεία μόνο με πλαστική να αντιμετωπίζεται.Έχεις κουράγιο ξανά για χειρουργείο;;;

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα Αγγελική μου. Για χειρουργείο έχω κουράγιο, δεν με πειράζει. Αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι ότι δεν το αντέχει η τζέπη μου. Τον άλλο μήνα που θα πάω στον χειρούργο μου θα το συζητήσω μαζί του, να μου πει και αυτός την γνώμη του. 

Το γυμναστήριο το σκέφτηκα, αλλά οι ώρες μου δεν βολεύουν. απο αύριο ξεκινάω περπάτημα, και θα δω πως θα πάει το πράγμα. Η μεγαλύτερη χαλάρωση αυτή την στιγμή είναι στα πόδια, από το γόνατο και πάνω, που ελπίζω πως το περπάτημα θα βοηθήσει έστω λίγο....

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

Ακουσε με, και εγω ημουν ετσι, αλλα κοιτα, ολοι μου λεγανε "περιμενε να παρει το σωμα σου τη τελικη του μορφη" και εχουν δικιο. Κανω μεν και γυμναστικη αλλα η χαλαρωση μου δεν ειναι το αισχος που ηταν πριν. Περιμενε κανα χρονο με γυμναστικη (πρεπει να δυναμωσεις τους μυς σου οπως να'χει, ακομα κι αν κανεις πλαστικη αλλιως θα ξαναχαλαρωσεις αν δε μπορει να αγκυροβολησει το δερμα) και μετα αν εχεις ακομα προβλημα, κανε. Και εγω αυτο κανω, παιζει να τη γλυτωσω παιζει και οχι, του χρονου στα γενεθλια μου θα δουμε.

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!

Θενκς Μιζερυ μου, θα δείξει ο χρόνος τί θα γίνει!!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Πωλίνα,μόλις έπεσε στην αντίληψη μου αυτός ο ζαχαροπλάστης και σε σκέφτηκα αμέσως!
Μάλιστα αποκαλύπτει πολλά από τα μυστικά του σε βιβλία και DVD,που ενδεχομένως να σου φανούν 
χρήσιμα στο νέο σου χόμπυ ή γιατί όχι επάγγελμα!Με τα αγγλικά άλλωστε δεν έχεις θέμα. 
Μπορεί ήδη να έχεις υπόψιν σου τη σελίδα του.Αν όχι,ρίξε,αν θέλεις,μια ματιά:

http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/tv/cake-boss

----------


## polinaki1983

O Budy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ο αγαπημένος μου ζαχαροπλάστης!!!!!! Μιλάμε είναι θεός ο κύριος!!!! Εχει πρόγραμμα και στην τηλεώραση και δεν τον παρακολουθώ!!!!!! Είναι μισός Ιταλός, και στα 6 γενέθλια της κόρης του την πήγε στην Disney land στην Αμερική και της έφτιαξε μια τεράστια τούρτα κάστρο με όλες τις αγαπημένες την πριγκίπισσες (Αριελ, Μουλάν κτλ)!!!!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλά!Εσύ ξέρεις και τι νούμερο παπούτσι φορά!Εγώ πριν λίγο τον πέτυχα στην Όπρα
κι εντυπωσιάστηκα από τις τούρτες του,που έδειξε και δη μία που έφτιαξε για εκείνην.
ʼντε!Και στα δικά σου,Πωλινάκι!Δημιουργικές εμπνεύσεις και άρτιες εκτελέσεις!Φιλιά!

----------


## polinaki1983

Είναι πράγματι εντυπωσιακός!!!!! Σε ευχαριστώ κούκλα μου!!!!! Φιλακια!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!! Τί μου κάνετε? 

Εγώ περιμένω να έρθει η δευτέρα να πάω στην διατροφολόγο!!!! να δούμε τί λέει και εκείνη για την πορεία μου! προς το παρόν χτες και σήμερα ήμουνα στα 108,5 (από 108 στρογγυλό που ήμουνα περασμένη Παρασκευή) αλλά περιμένω να αδιαθετήσω και ετσι το βρίσκω λογικό το μισόκιλο πάνω. 

Ελπίζω για κάτω απο 108 στο επίσημο ζύγισμα την Δευτέρας! Φιλουθκια!

----------


## loukouloukou

SE BRHKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

----------


## polinaki1983

Γιατι είχα χαθεί κάπου? χαχαχαχα

----------


## aggeloydaki

πολινακι καλημέρα,Μέχρι πότε θα δουλεύεις στα πρώην αφεντικά σου?πλησιάζει η μέρα για την καινούρια δουλειά?

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα Ιωάννα μου!!! Μεχρι Παρασκευή!!!!!!!! σήμερα δουλεύουμε μέχρι τις 2μιση, αύριο μέχρι τις 5μιση και Παρασκευή πάλι μέχρι τις 2μιση και ΤΕΛΟΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Δευτερα έχω διατροφολογο και επισημο ζύγισμα, Τρίτη θα κανονίσω να πάω εκδρομούλα με τον μικρό μου και Τετάρτη θα ξεκινήσω στο νέο γραφείο!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

αντε με το καλό να κάνεις μιά νέα αρχή και είμαι σίγουρη πως και οι μετρήσεις σου στην διατροφολόγο θα είναι μία χαρά,εξάλλου η διαφορά που έχεις είναι εμφανέστατη!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ γλυκιά μου!!!!

----------


## angela-miss piggy

Πωλίνα νιώθεις ακόμη το φούσκωμα και την ενόχληση στο στομάχι που έγραψες το πρωί;

----------


## polinaki1983

Ναι Αγγελική μου το νιώθω ακόμη. όχι τόσο έντονο όσο το πρωί βεβαια, αλλά το νιώθω. Θα περάσει πιστεύω. Αν δεν περάσει ως αύριο θα πάρω στο νοσοκομείο τηλέφωνο να μιλήσω με την διατροφολόγο.

----------


## *Katie

καλη επιτυχια πωλινάκι με την διατροφολογο σου. Εγω εχω τον αλλο μηνα θα πρεπει να κανω και αιμοτολογικες ( ξανα) .:starhit:

----------


## polinaki1983

Εγώ 22 του Ιουνίου έχω εξέταση με τον γιατρό, και εκεί θα μου γράψει να κάνω αιματολογικές για να δούμε τί γίνετε! Θέλετε να δείτε μια νέα μου φωτογραφία?

----------


## polinaki1983

Να'μαι και εγώ!!!!!! Καμία σχέση με την φώτο με την πράσινη μπλούζα που είχα ανεβάσει παλιά!!!

----------


## stellaki

Πωλινακι,

εισαι αναμφισβητητα η Star του site! Εγω εχω δει μονο μια παλια σου φωτο και συγκρινοντας την με αυτη εδω βλεπω αισθητη διαφορα!Μπραβο σου και παντα κατηφορες!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Στέλλα μου!!! Εδώ είναι μια φώτο από τα 125 κιλά για σύγκριση!!!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

καλα... ελιωσες μιλαμε. Μπραβο κοριτσαρα μου!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Οχι και έλιωσα Μιζερυ μου!!! Μάζεψα λίγο. εχω ακόμη πολλλλληηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη ηηη δρομο μπροστά μου!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

Σε εξι μηνες θα μας πατας ολες κατω! Εχεις και τις ματαρες τις αστερατες, φτου φτου κουκλα μου!! πολυ χαιρομαι για τη πορεια σου!!

----------


## *Katie

πωλινακι το χαμογελο σου και η αυρα σου λενε όσα δεν λενε χιλιες λέξεις. Να είσαι παντα καλα

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> Σε εξι μηνες θα μας πατας ολες κατω! Εχεις και τις ματαρες τις αστερατες, φτου φτου κουκλα μου!! πολυ χαιρομαι για τη πορεια σου!!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ καλή μου!!!!! Μακάρι να φτάσω τον στόχο μου σε 6 μήνες!! Θα είμαι πανευτυχής!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> πωλινακι το χαμογελο σου και η αυρα σου λενε όσα δεν λενε χιλιες λέξεις. Να είσαι παντα καλα


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ katie μου!

----------


## loukouloukou

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> πωλινακι το χαμογελο σου και η αυρα σου λενε όσα δεν λενε χιλιες λέξεις. Να είσαι παντα καλα
> 
> 
> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ katie μου!


Καλημέραααααααααααααααααα α

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα Λουκουμακι μου ομορφο!!!!! Μα τί βλέπουν τα ωραία αστεράτα μάτια μου? 74.9?? Αυτό είναι που δεν πέφτεις ποτέ κάτω απο 78 ε? Μπράβο κούκλα μου!!!!

----------


## yannaki

μεγάλη διαφορά ζουζου!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Θενκς κουκλα μου!!!

----------


## loukouloukou

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλημέρα Λουκουμακι μου ομορφο!!!!! Μα τί βλέπουν τα ωραία αστεράτα μάτια μου? 74.9?? Αυτό είναι που δεν πέφτεις ποτέ κάτω απο 78 ε? Μπράβο κούκλα μου!!!!


το τριανταφυλλάκι δεν είναι εκεί!!!ΑΚΟΜΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ..78,3 σήμερα το πρωι!

----------


## anna9

Δεν ξερω ποια απο τις δυο μπλουζες μου αρεσει περισσοτερο ειναι τελειες κ οι 2 πολυ καλη επιλογη κ εσυ κουκλα ειδικα τα μαλλια οπως τα εχεις στην φωτο με τηπρασινη μπλουζα μονη σου τα εφτιαξες? η πηγες σε κομμωτρια?

----------


## polinaki1983

Αννα μου μονη μου τα ειχα φτιαξει ομως πια δεν εχω αυτο το κοψιμο μαλιών!!!!

Η πρώτη φώτο δεν είναι μπλουζα, είναι μαγιό και είναι όπως είμαι τώρα. Η δέυτερη φώτο είναι όμως ήμουνα στα 125 κιλά.

----------


## anna9

Συγνωμη polinaki δεν το καταλαβα οτι ηταν μαγιο ειναι τοσο ωραιο που το περασα για βραδινο μπλουζακι

----------


## polinaki1983

Μου βάζεις ιδέες Αννα!!!!!! χαχαχαχα

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!!!!

Σήμερα και πάλη η ζυγαριά κολλημένη πάνω απο το 108......... Δεν ξέρω τί συμβαίνει..... Θα πάω Δευτέρα στην διατροφολόγο και θα δούμε τί θα πει και εκείνη. 

Τελευταία μέρα στην δουλιά σήμερΑ!!!!!! Νιώθω πολύ καλά που επιτέλους αλλάζω περιβάλλον και παραστάσεις!!!!!!

----------


## puzzle

Καλημέρα Πωλινάκι! Μπράβο για την απώλεια!!
Αλλάζεις δουλειά; Είναι πολύ καλό που το βλέπεις με ενθουσιασμό κι όχι με άγχος! Το λέω αυτό γιατί εγώ τρώω συναισθηματικά και όλες οι αλλαγές με επηρεάζουν! Καλή επιτυχία και εκεί που θα πας!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα puzzle μου!!! Σε ευχαριστώ αλλά είμαι και πάλι κολλημένη αρκετές μέρες και δεν ξέρω γιατί.....

Εγώ πάντα βλέπω τις αλλαγές με ενθουσιασμό!!! Για να αποφασίσω ότι θα κάνω μια αλλαγή θα πει ότι πια δεν μπορώ να συνεχίσω να ζω με τις υφηστάμενες συνθήκες!!! Επομένος κάθε αλλαγή για μένα, από μια νέα απόχρωση σκιάς μέχρι και αλλαγή δουλιάς με ενθουσιάζει και με γεμίζει ενέργεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## puzzle

Μη στεναχωριέσαι για το κόλλημα... Νομίζω πως στη διαδικασία της απώλειας ο οργανισμός χρειάζεται χρόνο για να συνηθίσει τη νέα κατάσταση και τα νέα κιλά και μέχρι να συμβεί αυτό η ζυγαριά κολλάει. Εσύ που τα έχεις πάει τόσο καλά μέχρι εδώ πρέπει να μείνεις προσηλωμένη στο στόχο σου ακόμα και τις δύσκολες αυτές μέρες! Εν ανάγκη αν σε πιάσει κάποια στιγμή απογοήτευση σκέψου τι έχεις καταφέρει και μην λυγίσεις και παρασυρθείς σε υπερφαγικά κτλ. (τις συμβουλές τις δίνω και για τον εαυτό μου! :grin: )

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλά έτσι και αλιώς υπερφαγικά με την έννοια της λέξης ούτος ή άλλως δεν μπορώ να κάνω!!!!! αλλά κολλάει πολύ συχνά η ζυγαριά μου και αυτό με απασχολεί πολύ... θα δίξει τί θα γίνει!!!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

polinaki μου καλημέρα.μην σε κολάει τόσο το νουμερο που δείχνει η ζυγαρια εφόσον κάνεις την σωστή διατροφή,εξάλλου χάνεις πολλούς πόντους.έχω δε παρατηρήσει πως σε πολλούς χειρ.τα κιλά που "λέει" η ζυγαριά δεν αντιπροσωπεύουν την εικόνα που βλέπουν οι άλλοι.και μάλιστα το είχα απορία πως γίνεται αυτό

----------


## polinaki1983

Πως γίνετε αυτό αγγελουδάκι μου όμως? Οντος αν συγκρίνω φωτογραφίες μου με το 108 που ήμουνα πριν και το 108 τώρα, είναι καμία σχέση, αλλά πως γίνετε αυτό? Αρνείτε η ζυγαριά να δείξει πιο κάτω? Ή οφείλετε σε κάτι άλλο?

----------


## aggeloydaki

ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω!!! αλλά μέσα στην χρονιά που μας περασε που είδα αρκετούς χειρουργημένους όταν ρώταγα και μου έλεγαν τα κιλά τους,δεν το πίστευα!θα τους υπολόγιζα αρκετα λιγότερα! τι να πω...."ξεφουσκώνουν" οι λιποαποθήκες πιο άμεσα ?αν θυμηθείς ρώτα την διατροφολόγο την Δευτέρα

----------


## polinaki1983

Θα την ρωτήσω, να δούμε τί θα πει !!!!

----------


## anna65

Φαντάζομαι ότι έχει να κάνει με την "ποιότητα" της κατανομής των κιλών. Σε μια δίαιτα, τα πρώτα που φεύγουν είναι τα υγρά και έτσι κατεβαίνει η ζυγαριά πιο γρήγορα από τους πόντους. Σε μια επέμβαση, φεύγει κυρίως λιπώδης ιστός, και έτσι ξεφουσκώνει το σώμα πολύ πιο άμεσα, αλλά η αναλογία των υγρών παραμένει υψηλή (όπως πρέπει να παραμένει, εκεί χάναμε το παιχνίδι με τις δίαιτες). Τα πλατώ που τόσο σε φοβίζουν Πωλίνα, είναι η προσπάθεια του οργανισμού να ξαναβρεί τις ισορροπίες του, την νέα ισορροπία μεταξύ της κατανομής του βάρους σε νερό, μυική μάζα και λίπος, οπότε μην σε τρομάζουν αλλά να τα αναζητάς!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχ Αννα μου, πάντα έχεις μια εξίγηση για όλα!!!!!! Ελπίζω να είναι όντος έτσι, και το επόμενο πλατώ μου να είναι στα 98 κιλά πια!!!!

Εν το μεταξύ, άσχετο, χθες άνοιξα ντουλάπες και δεν έχω τίποτα καλοκαιρινό εκτός από κάτι φορεματάκια που μόνο για παραλία κάνουν. Και ο άντρας μου είπε να παω να αγοράσω ρούχα στο μέγεθός μου γιατί θέλει να είμαι όμορφα ντυμένη στην νέα μου δουλιά και δεν ξέρω τί να κάνω........ Το ότι πρέπει να πάρω νέα ρούχα καλοκαιρινά πρέπει, αλλά τί μεγεθος? ουφ....

----------


## anna65

Επειδή τα νούμερα θα αλλάζουν σχετικά γρήγορα, δοκίμασε κάτι σε κολάν ή σε φορεματάκια ριχτά. Απόφυγε τα εφαρμοστά και μην δώσεις πολλά χρήματα, μέχρι το τέλος του καλοκαιριού θα σου είναι άχρηστα πια!

----------


## polinaki1983

Και εγώ κάτι σε κολάν σκέφτηκα και μπλουζοφορεματακια. Με ωραίες γόβες ή πέδιλα με τακούνι νομίζω θα δείχνουν κλασάτα. Δεν θα δώσω πολλά χρήματα, έχει ένα κατάστημα που ψωνίζω, το Essence το οποίο είναι καλές ποιότητες και έχει το παλιό στοκ του 10 - 15 ευρώ το κομμάτι. Ολο και κάτι έβρισκα πριν που φορούσα το μέγεθος που πουλιέτε πιο πολύ εκεί μέσα. τώρα που είμαι στο πιο μικρό λογικά θα βρω. Θα πάω Δευτέρα και θα δούμε!

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Πως γίνετε αυτό αγγελουδάκι μου όμως? Οντος αν συγκρίνω φωτογραφίες μου με το 108 που ήμουνα πριν και το 108 τώρα, είναι καμία σχέση, αλλά πως γίνετε αυτό? Αρνείτε η ζυγαριά να δείξει πιο κάτω? Ή οφείλετε σε κάτι άλλο?


Πωλινακι εγω που ρώτησα την διαιτολόγο μου ειπε ότι με την συγκεκριμένη επέμβαση χάνεις μεγάλο ποσοστο λίπους. Το λίπος είναι ελαφρυ και δεν απεικονίζεται εύκολα στη ζυγαρια. Με αποτέλεσμα να βλέπεις εξωτερική διαφορα ( και αυτη ειναι η ουσια του πραγματος) και η ζυγαρια να μην συμβαδίζει με αυτα που ήξερες. Μετρα πόντους κάθε 15 ημέρες και θα εκπλαγεις.

----------


## smart

πωλινακι, κουκλα, θεα, φτου φτου φτου μπραβο!!!
 :Smile: 

δε φαινεται στη ζυγαρια γιατι χανεις λιπος, αφου μαζευεις τι σε νοιαζει η ζυγαρια?

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Πως γίνετε αυτό αγγελουδάκι μου όμως? Οντος αν συγκρίνω φωτογραφίες μου με το 108 που ήμουνα πριν και το 108 τώρα, είναι καμία σχέση, αλλά πως γίνετε αυτό? Αρνείτε η ζυγαριά να δείξει πιο κάτω? Ή οφείλετε σε κάτι άλλο?
> 
> 
> Πωλινακι εγω που ρώτησα την διαιτολόγο μου ειπε ότι με την συγκεκριμένη επέμβαση χάνεις μεγάλο ποσοστο λίπους. Το λίπος είναι ελαφρυ και δεν απεικονίζεται εύκολα στη ζυγαρια. Με αποτέλεσμα να βλέπεις εξωτερική διαφορα ( και αυτη ειναι η ουσια του πραγματος) και η ζυγαρια να μην συμβαδίζει με αυτα που ήξερες. Μετρα πόντους κάθε 15 ημέρες και θα εκπλαγεις.


Καλημέρα Κεϊτυ μου. Αν και μια βδομάδα περίπου εχεί που μέτρισα πόντους λέω να μετρήσω και σήμερα, γιατί μου είπαν και άλλοι ότι μπορεί να μην χάνω κιλά αλλά να χάνω βάρος. Θα σας ενημερώσω!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by smart_
> πωλινακι, κουκλα, θεα, φτου φτου φτου μπραβο!!!
> 
> 
> δε φαινεται στη ζυγαρια γιατι χανεις λιπος, αφου μαζευεις τι σε νοιαζει η ζυγαρια?


Καλημέρα σμαρτ μου. Ε όσο να'ναι πέζει και η ζυγαριά τον ρόλο της καλή μου. Θέλω πολύ να δω 99-98 και μετά ας κολλήσει όσο θέλει!

----------


## polinaki1983

Και έτσι για να επιστρέψουμε και στο χθεσινό μας θέμα, χτες όταν αποχαιρέτησα την "αγαπημένη" μου αφεντικήνα, πέρασα από το αγαπημένο μου κατάστημα ρούχων από το οποίο ψωνίζω από τότε που ήμουνα 10 ετών. Μόλις με είδε ο ιδιοκτίτης έμεινε με το στόμα ανοικτό!!!! Μου λέει που εξαφανίστηκες εσύ! Εδώ είμαι του λέω δεν με βλέπεις? και γέλασα! 

Του είπα΄ότι θέλω να δοκιμάσω μπλουζες μακριές για να φοράω με κολάν και φορεματα. βρίκαμε τουλάχιστον 20 κομμάτια που μου άρεσαν και ήταν στα χρώματα και στα γούστα μου και ξεκίνησα να δοκιμάζω. 

Πρώτη έκπληξη: Από το XXL και XL που φορούσα στις μάρκες του (Mat, ossigeno, destiny και ακόμα 2 που δεν τις θυμάμαι που είναι νεανικά ρούχα) μπήκα στο Small!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ω ναι!!!! Οταν μου τα έδεινε του λέω γιατί μου δείνεις small? σιγά μην μπω εγώ εδώ μέσα του έλεγα. Αυτά μόνο στην αδελφή μου κάνουν του λέω. Εσύ φόρα τα μου λέει και τα ξαναλέμε. 

Δεύτερη έκπληξη: Τα φόρεσα και ήταν όλα τέλεια!!!! Το ένα έλεγε στο άλλο εγώ είμαι καλύτερο από σένα!!! Ηταν απίστευτη αίσθηση!!!! Τώρα το δύσκολο ήταν να αποφασίσω τί θα έπερνα, γιατί λόγω τιμής, ήθελα να πάρω κάτι που θα με κάλυπτε και στα πιο κάτω κιλά. Ετσι επιλέξαμε κομμάτια τα οποία με την απώλεια κιλών απλά θα πέφτουν πιο ωραία πάνω στο σώμα μου. Πήρα 1 φόρεμα μακρύ (http://www.matfashion.gr/Stylebook/Spicy_Mood/ το τελευταίο εδώ σε μωβ όμως αποχρώσεις), πήρα ένα φόρεμα μέχρι 2 δάκτυλα κάτω από το γόνατο το οποίο πέφτει στο σχήμα του σώματος, ένα μπλουζοφορεματάκι κοντό το οποίο κόβει τέλεια μέχρι την μέση και μετά ανοίγει λίγο από κάτω, και 1 μπλουζάκι το οποίο πάνω είναι σαν πουκάμιστο με μανίκια μέχρι τους αγκώνες και κάτω από το στήθος είναι lycra ύφασμα.

Τρίτη έκπληξη: Αν και δεν έχει εκπτώσεις, και δεν κάνει εύκολα εκπτωση αυτός, (είχαν ψωνίσει κιάλλες κοπέλες όσο ήμουνα εκεί και άκουσα που μόνο 5-10 ευρώ τους χάριζε) μου τα έδωσε μισή τιμή!!!!!! Με είδε που ήμουνα σκεφτική για το ότι βγαίνουν πολλά τα λεφτά, και του είπα πως αλλάζω και γραφείο και χρειάζομαι όμορφα ρούχα και επειδή χάρικε πολύ που με είδε αδυνατισμένη, άλλωστε με ξέρει από μωρό, και έτσι μου λέει χαλάλι σου, θα σου κάνω 50% εκπτωση αλλά μην το πεις πουθενά!!! Τα πήρα λοιπόν όλα με 100 ευρώ!!! 

Θα μου πείτε είναι πολλά και πάλι τα λεφτά δεδομένου ότι αδυνατίζω, δεν πειράζει, αν γίνω τόσο αδύνατη που θα μου είναι μεγάλα θα τα δώσω στην αδελφή μου. Την έβαλα χθες το βράδυ και τα φόρεσε, για να δω πως είναι πάνω σε ένα σώμα των 87 κιλών και ήταν απλά τέλεια!!!!!! 

Τώρα μένει να πάω να πάρω ΄2-3 κολάν και παπούτσια!!!!! Θα πάω από ένα κατάστημα που είναι αγγλικά τα ρούχα του, αλλά πολύ φτηνά σε σχέση με άλλα καταστήματα. Από εκεί πάντα παίρνω τα κολάν μου 7-10 ευρώ ανάλογα. 

Αχ είμαι πολύ ενθουσιασμένη!!! Χθες ανακάλυψα πόοοοοοοοοοοοσο πολύ έχει αλλάξει το σώμα μου, και πάνω από όλα πόσο έχει μαζέψει ο πισινός μου!!!!!!! 

χαχαχαχα

----------


## puzzle

Με γεια σου και εις κατώτερα!  :Wink: 


Υ.Γ. Τα ρούχα του ματ μ' αρέσουν κι εμένα πολύ (από τον κατάλογο)- πού έχει ματ να πάω να δοκιμάσω;

----------


## anna65

Για αυτό σου φωνάζουμε πως δεν παίζει ρόλο η ζυγαριά! Το σώμα σου ήδη κινείται σε ρυθμούς small, είναι απλά θέμα χρόνου να ακολουθήσει και η απεικόνιση στη ζυγαριά. Με γεια η καινούρια γκαρνταρόμπα!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by puzzle_
> Με γεια σου και εις κατώτερα! 
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Τα ρούχα του ματ μ' αρέσουν κι εμένα πολύ (από τον κατάλογο)- πού έχει ματ να πάω να δοκιμάσω;


Puzzle μου στην σελίδα τους λέει που έχει καταστήματα. Εγώ είμαι Κύπρο και έτσι δεν ξέρω να σου πω που έχει στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by anna65_
> Για αυτό σου φωνάζουμε πως δεν παίζει ρόλο η ζυγαριά! Το σώμα σου ήδη κινείται σε ρυθμούς small, είναι απλά θέμα χρόνου να ακολουθήσει και η απεικόνιση στη ζυγαριά. Με γεια η καινούρια γκαρνταρόμπα!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Αννα μου!!!! εκανα και τις μετρήσεις μου σε πόντους!!!!

7/5/2011 

Στήθος 109
Ωμοι 112
Μέση 108
Κοιλιά 125
Περιφέρια 128
Πόδι 73/58/46 (Το πάνω μέρος κοντά στα γεννητικά όργανα, το πόδι 5 πόντους πάνω από το γόνατο και η γάμπα εκεί που είναι το πιο χοντρό της σημείο)
Λαιμός 39

Σήμερα 14/5/2011

Στήθος 109
Ωμοι 110
Μέση 103
Κοιλιά 122
Περιφέρια 128
Πόδι 73/58/46 
Λαιμός 37.


Νομίζω από την μέση και κάτω θα χάνω πολύυυυυ πιο δύσκολα!!!

----------


## Mak

Polinaki, συγχαρητήριαααααααααααααα α! Από εδώ και πέρα σε βλέπω να κάνεις μεγάλες καταθέσεις στα καταστήματα της Κύπρου! Χαλάλι σου!
Puzzle, καταστήματα mat έχει στην ερμού στο Μοναστηράκι κοντά, στα Πατήσια(δεν θυμάμαι οδο) αλλά γενικά ρούχα της mat φέρνουν πολλά μαγαζιά που έχουν και μεγάλα νούμερα. 
Καλημέρα σε όλους!!!!!!!

----------


## smart

με γεια κ καλη αρχη στη νεα δουλεια  :Smile:

----------


## Alina_ed

μπραβοοο φιλεναδα στη μεση εχεις χασει παρα πολυυυυ!!! για μια βδομαδα μονο! χαιρετησες κ τη παλια σου ζωη... την αφεντικινα κ τους ποντους! χιχι κ πας για μια νεα ζωη! αντε κ μεχρι να κανουμε το φορεμα θα εχεις γινει μοντελακι!

----------


## puzzle

Ευχαριστώ κορίτσια, θα πάω να ψωνίσω!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Polinaki, συγχαρητήριαααααααααααααα α! Από εδώ και πέρα σε βλέπω να κάνεις μεγάλες καταθέσεις στα καταστήματα της Κύπρου! Χαλάλι σου!
> Puzzle, καταστήματα mat έχει στην ερμού στο Μοναστηράκι κοντά, στα Πατήσια(δεν θυμάμαι οδο) αλλά γενικά ρούχα της mat φέρνουν πολλά μαγαζιά που έχουν και μεγάλα νούμερα. 
> Καλημέρα σε όλους!!!!!!!


χαχαχαχαχα Λες? Ε όσο ο άντρας μου μου λέει πήγαινε ψώνισε, εγώ θα πηγαίνω!!! Πάντος χτες είπε πάνω από 3 φορές ότι τα ρούχα που πήρα είναι τέλεια και πως μου πάνε πολύ!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by smart_
> με γεια κ καλη αρχη στη νεα δουλεια


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ καλή μου

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Alina_
> μπραβοοο φιλεναδα στη μεση εχεις χασει παρα πολυυυυ!!! για μια βδομαδα μονο! χαιρετησες κ τη παλια σου ζωη... την αφεντικινα κ τους ποντους! χιχι κ πας για μια νεα ζωη! αντε κ μεχρι να κανουμε το φορεμα θα εχεις γινει μοντελακι!


Ναι μέση δακτυλίδι!!! χαχαχαχαχα

Τώρα μπορείς να μου εξιγήσεις πως γινετε οι όμοι να είναι πιο πλατιοί από το στήθος, και το στήθος μου να είναι σχεδόν όσο και η μέση μου? Αυτό δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω!!!!!

Αχ αυτό το φόρεμα....... Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι θα το κάνουμε!!!! Είναι μεγάλος έρωτας και δεν εγκαταλίπετε έτσι απλά!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα σας. Αυριο πρωί πρωί θα πάω για τις πρώτες μου αιματολογικές εξετάσεις μετά το χειρουργείο και είμαι πολύ ενθουσιασμένη γιατί νιώθω πως όλα θα είναι πολύ καλύτερα από ότι πριν το χειρουργείο!!!!

Εχω να πάω και στην διατροφολόγο για το δευτερο επίσημο ζύγισμα μετά το χειρουργείο, και για επιπλέων οδειγίες. 

Μιας και δεν δουλεύω, θα πάω να δω και διάφορα σχολεία για τον μικρούλη μου, γιατί πια πρέπει να πηγαίνει σε ολοήμερο σχολείο και όχι μέχρι τις 3 που ήτανε μέχρι τώρα. Δυστυχώς η μαμά μου αλλάζει δουλιά και δεν θα βολεύετε πια να τον παίρνει από το σχολείο. 

Ελπίζω να βρω κάτι και βολικό σε περιοχή αλλά και σε τιμή!

----------


## Maria Hope

βλεπω το πωλινομωρακι μου ανεβασμενο και πολυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ μου αρεσει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλησπέρα Πωλινάκι μου!
Καλά αποτελέσματα στις εξετάσεις σου και καλές βολτούλες,τώρα που έχεις χρόνο ελεύθερο!
Πότε με το καλό ξεκινά η καινούρια δουλειά;ʼντε,να παίρνουν τη σειρά τους ένα ένα...Φιλάκιαααααα

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα σας!!!! Καλησπέρα Ναταλάκι μου!!!!! 

Σήμερα πήγα διατροφολόγο, και είδαμε το 107,7!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Συνολική απώλεια λοιπόν σε 2μιση μήνες 17.3 κιλά!!!

Η διατροφολόγος ενθουσιασμένη με το αποτέλεσμα, και πιο πολύ με το ότι φαίνομαι πολύ πιο αδύνατη από 107 κιλά!!!! Μου είπε να της περιγράψω μια μέρα μου πως είναι διατροφικά και της είπα, και μου είπε ένα μεγάλο μπράβο που επιλέγω κατά 90% πρωτείνες για τροφές. Μου είπε πως αφού τα όσπρια δεν με πειράζουν στις δοκιμές που έκανα, μπορώ πια να τα φάω κανονικά, καθώς και ότι μπορώ πια να φάω τόνο αλλά και ντομάτα κανονικά!!! Μέχρι τώρα την ντομάτα την έτρωγα μόνο ψημένη!!!!

Θα με δει ξανά στις 22 Ιουνίου που έχω να πάω και στον χειρούργο μου. Μου είπε πως αν συνεχίσω να χάνω περίπου 5 κιλά τον μήνα θα είναι πολύ πολύ ευχαριστημένη!!! 

Μου είπε ότι φένομαι πολύ κομψή και φινετσάτη και ότι τώρα φάνηκε η πραγματική μου ομορφιά!!!!!

Με λίγα λόγια πάμε τέλεια!!!!

Η δικιά μου ζυγαριά αρνείτε να δείξει κάτω από 108 αλλά δεν με νοιάζει, αφού της διατροφολόγου που είναι και ακριβείας το έδειξε!!!! ʼμμα πάω ακόμα πιο κάτω θα αναγκαστεί να το δείξει και η δικιά μου!!!

Τώρα όσον αφορά την νέα δουλιά, Τετάρτη ξεκινάω!!!! Πήγα σήμερα και αγόρα 2 υπέροχα ζευγάρια παπούτσια, θα πάω πιο μετά στην αισθητικό για σχηματισμό φριδιού και είμαι πανέτοιμη!!!!!! Ανυπομονώ πολύ να πάω δουλιά να σας πώ την αλήθια!!! Αφού του είχα πει πως θα πήγαινα την άλλη δευτέρα, για να κάτσω μια βδομάδα, και προχθές τον πήρα και του είπα ότι θα πάω Τετάρτη αν είναι οκ μαζί του!!! Δεν μπορώ να κάτσω σπίτι!! Θέλω να φορέσω τα νέα μου ρούχα, τα νέα μου παπούτσια, να πάρω την νέα μου τσάντα (που ακόμα δεν αγόρασα) και να πάω σαν καλλονή στο νέο μου γραφείο!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Α ξέχασα να σας πω πως πήγα και έκανα και τις αιματολογικές μου και απόγευμα θα έχω τα αποτελέσματά μου!!! Απόψε θα σας ενημερώσω και για αυτές!!! 

Φιλούθκια πολλά πολλά

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Πως γίνετε αυτό αγγελουδάκι μου όμως? Οντος αν συγκρίνω φωτογραφίες μου με το 108 που ήμουνα πριν και το 108 τώρα, είναι καμία σχέση, αλλά πως γίνετε αυτό? Αρνείτε η ζυγαριά να δείξει πιο κάτω? Ή οφείλετε σε κάτι άλλο?



μπορει τωρα να έχεις μεγαλυτερη μυικη μάζα και λιγοτερο λιπος απ'ότι τοτε...... 
1 κιλό λίπος πιάνει πολύ περισσότερο όγκο απ'οτι 1 κιλό καθαρό κρέας....γι'αυτο κ οταν χανεις πολυ λιπος χανεις λιγοτερα κιλα εν συγκρισει με τους ποντους :Ρ

----------


## stellaki

Πωλινα μου,

Χαιρομαι με αυτα που διαβαζω και να ξερεις πως μου μεταδιδεις την αισιοδοξια σου και την καλη σου διαθεση!

Φιλια πολλα!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια!!! Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!! Πήρα και τις αναλύσεις μου και σας τις παραθέτω!

Ο πρώτος αριθμός είναι τα πρό του χειρουργείο, και ο δεύτερος σήμερα!!!!

Εχουμε και λέμε λοιπόν:

Γλυκόζη 112 / 98
Χοληστερόλη 253 / 209
HDL χοληστερόλη 48 / 36
LDL χοληστερόλη 180 / 151
Τριγλυκερίδια 124 / 104
Σίδηρος 17 / 88 !!!!!
Κάλιο 2.5 / 4

Τα υπόλοιπα είναι σταθερά σε πολύ καλές τιμές!!! Ο σίδηρος και το κάλιο που είχα πάντα πρόβλημα έχουν ανέβει μέσα στα όρια!!! Και η χοληστερόλη μου πρώτη φορά μετά από χρόνια που την ελένχω είναι σχεδόν στα όρια(το μέγιστο είναι 200 με βάση το έντυπο που έχω μπροστά μου και εμένα είναι 209)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Αχ όλα τέλεια μου πάνε!!!

Φτου φτου μην ματιαστώ!!!

----------


## Alina_ed

μπραβο φιλεναδα!!! χιχι σε ειδα εγω απο το χρωματακι σου! δε στο ειπα! χαχα διαγνωση μεσω σκαιπ απο μια ασχετη!!! χαιρομαι πολυυυυ παντα ετσι φιλεναδα μου

----------


## smart

φτου φτου φτου βρε πωλινακι  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!!!

Φτου φτου μου σμαρτ μου, πάντος το δικό μου μάτι δεν πιάνει, ελπίζω να μην με ματιασουν άλλοι!!!!

Αλίνα μου ναι μου το είχες πει, άλλοστε στο επιβεβαίωσα και εγώ πως πια δεν είχα το κίτρινο χρώμα αλλά ένα ωραίο ροζέ!!! χαχαχαχαχα 

Μακάρι να έρθει σύντομα και η δικιά σου σειρά κούκλα μου!!!

----------


## Mak

congratulations! νομίζω Πωλίνα μου ότι το νερό μπήκε στο αυλάκι, πας πάρα πολύ καλά και θα πας ακόμη καλύτερα! Σε περιμένουν μεγάλες χαρές! Καλημέρααααααα :-)

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα Γιώτα μου!!!!! Από το στόμα σου και στου θεού το αφτί καλή μου!!!! Ερχετε κι εσένα η μεγάλη σου μέρα που όλα θα ξαναρχίσουν από το μηδέν και αυτη την φορά θα πηγαίνουν μόνο προς θετική μεριά!!!!

----------


## gilie-

καλημερα κοριτσαρες

απλα να πω στην monahoiot οτι εγω μπηκα 120 κιλα, ο στοχος μου ειναι εκει γυρω στα 75, εκανα το sleeve περυσι στις 22/5 και ευχομαι και σε σενα τα καλητερα!! να πας και συ καλα οπως πηγα εγω και γιατι οχι ακομη καλητερα αν γινεται, να ξερεις οτι τα Χριστουγεννα θα εισαι παρα πολυ κοντα στον στοχο σου, θα εισαι αλλος ανθρωπος, αντε με το καλο, ολα να πανε σουπερ!

----------


## Mak

gilie, να είσαι καλά! Βλέποντας την απώλεια τη δική σου και άλλων φίλων εδώ, ανεβαίνει το ηθικό μου κατακόρυφα! Είναι μεγαλη υπόθεση να να βλέπεις στην πράξη ότι έχει αποτελέσμα μια επέμβαση που ,όπως και να το κάνουμε, δεν είναι λίγο πράγμα! Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους μας!

----------


## angel79

μπορεί να μην σου γραφω πλέον συχνα (εχω τις μαυρες μου και δεν μπαίνω πια τόσο συχνα) αλλά μπαινω, διαβαζω και χαίρομαι πολύ για σενα!!! μπραβο κοριτσάκι μου!!! εντυποσιακη αλλαγή εχεις κάνει!!! αντε και στα 98! 2 μηνάκια περίπου υπομονη και επιμονη!!
καλη αρχή σημερα στην καινουρια δουλεια και σε φιλω πολύ πολύ πολυ!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα φιλενάδες μου!!!!!! Τί μου κάνετε? 

Αντζελ μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! Αχ ναι ελπίζω σε 2 μηνάκια να έχω δει το 2ψίφιο!!!!!!!

Σήμερα ήταν μια ολοκαίνουρια μέρα για μέρα!!! 

Καινούριο φόρεμα, καινούρια παπούτσια, καινούρια δουλια μα πάνω από όλα ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΑ ΖΩΗ!!!!!!

Σήμερα λοιπόν ντύθηκα, στολίστηκα και πήγα στην δουλιά. Καλά τα παιδιά εκεί απλά ΥΠΕΡΟΧΑ!!!!! Είμαστε όλοι πάνω κάτω της ίδιας ηλικίας εκτός από 2 μεγάλες κυρίες που ούτως ή άλλως κάνουν διαφορετική δουλιά εκεί μέσα από την δικιά μου και δεν θα έχω επαφή μαζί τους!

Η δουλιά πολύ εύκολη, ξεκίνησα μια δουλιά και τελείωσα πολύ πιο νωρίς από όσο υπολόγιζαν και το αφεντικό έμεινε με το στόμα ανοικτό με το αποτέλεσμα!!!!! Ελπίζω πως αύριο θα πάμε σε κάτι πιο δύσκολο!!!! 

Είμαι πολύ ενθουσιασμένη!!!!

Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη και με την αλλαγή στην εμφάνισή μου!! Σήμερα είχα ένα άλλο αέρα, και αυτό φαινότανε!!!!

Απόψε ξεκινάω και περπάτημα!!!!! Στις 8:30 θα φύγω και σκοπεύω να κάνω 30 λεπτάκια!!! Καλή μου αρχή λοιπόν!!!!!

----------


## Mak

σε τρελά κέφια το polinaki μας! Να τα κρατήσεις όσο πιο πολύ μπορείς! Η καλή διάθεση είναι βάλσαμο...

----------


## polinaki1983

Ετσι πήγα σήμερα δουλιά!!

Αυτό είναι το νέο μου φόρεμα που αγόρασα την Παρασκευή!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> σε τρελά κέφια το polinaki μας! Να τα κρατήσεις όσο πιο πολύ μπορείς! Η καλή διάθεση είναι βάλσαμο...


Οσο περνάει από το χέρι μου Γιώτα μου θα το κάνω!!!!

----------


## Ciciliana

polinaki.... κούκλα:thumbup:  :Smile:

----------


## angela-miss piggy

Πωλίνα πολύ σε χαίρομαι!
Μου αρέσει που βάζεις και φωτογραφίες στο θέμα σου!:spin:

Καλή αρχή στη δουλειά και στο περπάτημα! Κράτα την ψυχολογία σου τόσο ψηλά, μόνο καλό θα σου κάνει!
Αυτός ο αέρας ανανέωσης σκορπά τη θετική του αύρα μέσα στην παρέα του φόρουμ!:smirk: 
Τουλάχιστον εγώ έτσι το νιώθω... Keep going girl!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σισι μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

Αγγελική μου το θεματακι μου το θεωρώ και σαν το ημερολόγιό μου το οποίο μοιράζομαι με πολύ καλά φιλαράκια, γιαυτό βάζω και τις φωτογραφίες μου!

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ!!!

Οσο περνάει από το χέρι μου θα την κρατάω πάντα σηκωμένη (την ψυχολογία μου, μην πάει το μυαλό σας στο πονηρό!!! χαχαχχαχαχα).

Με κάνεις και κοκκινίζω με αυτό που λες ότι σκορπώ θετική αύρα στο φόρουμ!!! Νομίζω ότι είναι λίγο υπερβολή!!!! Σε ευχαριστώ πάντος!!!!

Λοιπόν σήμερα έκανα 40 λεπτά περπάτημα!!!!! Είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένη με τον εαυτό μου!!!

----------


## Αδαμαντια_ed

Μπραβο Πωλινακι μου κουκλα,αδυνατισμενη με ωραιο φορεμα.Ολα να πανε και πολυ καλα στην δουλεια,αν και απο την πρωτη μερα εδειξες τι αστερακι εισαι.Να εισαι παντα καλα και να χαμογελας!Φιλακια πολλα και στον Αντρικο σου,ενταξει ενταξει και σε εσενα χι χι!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα συμπεθέρα μου!!!!!! Σε ευψχαριστώ πολύ πολύ πολύ καλή μου!!! Εχει πολύ καιρό να τα πούμε.... Μάλλον δεν προλαβαίνεις ε? Η μαμά σου τί κάνει? Η νυφούλα μου όλα καλά? Φιλακια πολλά στην μαμά, στην Αννούλα και ακόμη πιο πολλά σε σένα!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια μου!!! Τί μου κάνετε? Εγώ ετοιμάζομαι να πάω για περπάτημα. Για να δούμε πως θα τα πάω σήμερα!

----------


## polinaki1983

Ακόμα 40 λεπτάκια σήμερα!!!! Πολύ καλά παμε!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!!! 

τί μου κανετε? Σήμερα νιώθω πραγματικά υπέροχα, και δεν ξέρω και τον λόγο!!! Ελπίζω να μην μου το χαλάσουν μεστην μέρα!!!!!

Φιλακια!!!!

Α δεν ζυγίστηκα γιατί προσπαθώ να αποτοξυνοθώ λίγο από την ζυγαριά. Εχω το ζύγισμα της διαιτολόγου που ήταν την περασμένη Δευτέρα. Είπα να κάνω καμιά βδομάδα περπάτημα και μετά να ανέβω στην ζυγαριά!!!! Φιλακια!!!!

----------


## Mak

καλημέρα Πωλίνα!! Νομίζω η πιο έξυπνη κίνηση της μέρας είναι που προσπαθείς να αποτοξινωθείς από το ζύγισμα! Θα σε ωφελήσει ψυχολογικά & -τέλος πάντων- ας γεμίζουμε τη σκέψη μας με ενέργεια θετική , με εικόνες που μας γαληνεύουν και ας απομακρυνουμε ό,τι μας στρεσάρει. Εεεε και πως να το κάνουμε, η ζυγαριά την έχει την αγωνία της...Φιλιά!

----------


## polinaki1983

Γιώτα μου έρχετε και σένα η μέρα σου!! μετράς ώρες τώρα!! χεχεχεχε 

Απλά πήρα την απόφαση πως αν είναι να χάσω άλλο βάρος, θα χάσω είτε ζυγίζομαι είτε όχι. Οτι περνάει από το χέρι μου το κάνω, από κει και πέρα ο θεός θα αποφασίσει αν θα με ανταμίψει και πόσο.

----------


## click

δεν υπαρχει καλυτερο βημα απο αυτο που εκανες να βαλεις το περπατημα στην καθημερινοτητα σου!
μπραβο!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## migg

πωλινακι μπραβο κουκλα μου που το κανεις καθε μερα..κανει πολυ καλο..συνεχισε...(εγω ειμαι του διαδρομου χαχαχαχα)

----------


## polinaki1983

Το έχω βάλει καθημερινά κορίτσια γιατί το χρειάζομαι, και όχι μόνο σωματικά. Το χρειάζομαι ψυχικά. Είναι 40 λεπτά απόκλειστικά δικά μου, χωρίς σκέψεις, χωρίς σκοτούρες, χωρίς έγνιες. 

Μιγκ μου σκέφτηκα και εγώ να πάρω διάδρομο αλλά μετά αμέσως απέριψα την ιδέα γιατί η ανάγκη μου δεν είναι αυτό καθεαυτό το περπάτημα, αλλά το να βγω από το σπίτι. Και ο διάδρομος θα με κρατούσε μέσα. 

Καθημερινά ανυπομονώ να γίνει 8μιση το βράδυ για να βάλω τα παπουτσάκια μου και να ξεκινήσω. Προχθες πήγα με την μαμά, χτες με τον αδελφό μου, σήμερα μάλλον θα επιδιώξω να πάω μόνη μου, θα δείξει. 

Πάντος με βοηθάει στο να ξεφίγω από πολλές σκέψεις και καταστάσεις. 

Σας αφίνω,πάω για ψώνια με τον μικρό. φιλακια πολλά πολλά

----------


## polinaki1983

Τελικά δεν πήγα σήμερα περπάτημα..... Ξεκίνησε να βρέχει  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  Ευτυχώς προλάβαμε και πήγαμε με τον μικρό τουλάχιστον στην υπεραγορά και στο lidl.

----------


## migg

ναι σ αυτο εχεις δικιο..ξεφευγεις κατα πολυ...

----------


## gilie-

εμενα στο παρελθον με βοηθησε πολυ το περπατημα, ψυχικα εννοω. Μεγαλη ψυχοθεραπεια! αλλα και τον μεταβολισμο ενεργοποιει...και να σου πω και κατι αλλο, μπορει να γελασεις αλλα συντομα θα μπορεις να κανεις και ενα ελαφρυ τζοκινγκ. υπαρχει ενα σχετικο φορουμ που θα σε βοηθησει πολυ στο να ξεκινησεις με ασφαλεια, εγω ξεκινησα το τρεξημο 20 κιλα παραπανω απο σημερα και ηταν πολυ ποιο ευκολο απο οτι πιστευα. 

ΒΟΥΡ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΠΟΙΟ ΥΓΕΙΝΗ ΖΩΗ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα gilie μου! Ελαφρύ τζοκινγκ ε? βρε λες? κάτσε να συνιθήσω κανά μήνα το περπάτημα και μετά το δοκιμάζω!!!! Θα μπορούσες να μου δώσεις το φόρουμ που αναφέρεσε?

Βασικά έχω αποφασίσει πως θα κάνω ότι περνάει από το χέρι μου και σε θέμα διατροφής, και σε θέμα άσκισης κτλ, και από κει και πέρα θα δείξει ο καιρός τί θα γίνει με το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!! Μιας και στο άλλο θέμα μιλούσαμε για γυναίκες με κόλο και βιζιά, να μια χθεσινοβραδυνή μου φωτογραφία!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Onother one!

----------


## Ciciliana

Πολινάκι...........:roll: τι ομορφιές είναι αυτες.....
πολύ ωραίο φόρεμα! (και τα παπούτσια!  :Smile:  )

----------


## Mak

φτου να μη σε ματιάσω Πωλίνα! βλέπω τα έχουμε όλα συνδυασμενα, σκουλαρικάκια+σκιές ματιών! Να θυμάσαι πάντα ότι η πίστη σε αυτό που είμαστε με κάποιο τρόπο μεταδίδεται σε όσους ρίχνουν τις ματιές τους πάνω μας! Και εγώ βλέπω στα μάτια σου μια γυναίκα με τσαγανό+ διάθεση για ζωή , μια γυναίκα που δεν φοβάται να δείξει ποια είναι! Να μην το χάσεις αυτό, είναι το ατού σου!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Σισι μου. 

Γιώτα μου, οι αποχρώσεις σε ροζ/μώβ/λιλά είναι οι αγαπημένες μου και έτσι παίρνω σχεδόν τα πάντα σε αυτά τα χρώματα. 

Οντος δεν φοβάμαι, αλλά ούτε και ντρέπομαι να δείξω πια είμαι, παρά τις προσπάθειες κάπιων, τα έχουμε πει στο τηλέφωνο. Ξέρω πως όπως υπάρχουν πολλού που μπορεί να με θαυμάζουν, υπάρχουν και άλλοι τόσοι που θα προσπαθήσουν πολλές φορές να με ρίξουν από τον "θρόνο" που με έχω ανεβάσει. Το μόνο που καταφέρνουν είναι να με κάνουν να σικωθώ λίγο από αυτόν, να κάνω ένα γύρω και να ξανανέβω. 

Αυτό που έχω μέσα μου δεν θα μπορέσει να μου το πάρει κανείς.

----------


## puzzle

Μπράβο ρε Πωλινάκι! όλο κέφι και χρώμα είσαι!
Έχει ανεβάσει άλλος φωτογραφίες πουθενά; Να ανεβάσω κι εγώ;;  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Εδώ στο τόπικ μου έχω ανεβάσει αρκετές στις προηγούμενες σελίδες. Ανέβασε αμέ? Αμμα θες γιατί όχι?

----------


## polinaki1983

http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d=2887&page=54

http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d=2887&page=56

Εδώ είναι 2 από τις σελίδες που έχω ανεβάσει πρόσφατα φώτο μου. Στην πρώτη έχω μια φώτο του τώρα και του πριν.

----------


## polinaki1983

Επίσεις εδώ http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...ge=8#pid155327 Εχουν ανεβάσει και κάπια άλλη μέλη κατά καιρούς φώτο τους.

----------


## anna9

Καλα ε κουκλα polinaki μπραβο σου μια απο τις καλυτερες φωτο σου κ αυτο το ροζ φορεμα ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ

----------


## polinaki1983

Thanks Αννα μου. 

Λοιπόν, πήγα τώρα το απόγευμα βόλτα με τον μικρό μου. Εγώ περπατητή και αυτός με το ποδήλατο του. Τι το ήθελα? στο ανύφορο που πηγαίναμε, πηγαίναμε αργά, μετά πήραμε μια ευθεία, οκ εγώ γρήγορο βάδην και αυτός πετάλι όσο πιο γρήγορο μπορούσε. Στο κατήφορο όμως...!!!!! Αχχχχχ....!!!!!! Δεν φτάνει που το ποδήλατο πήγαινε από μόνο του γρήγορο, έκανε και αυτός πετάλι αι γελούσε, και εγώ έτρεχα να τον προλάβω μην παίσει και κτυπήσει, και αυτός φώναζε "Τρέξε μαμά, δεν με φτάνεις!!!!" χαχαχαχα είχε πλάκα, αλλά με κούρασε γιατί φοβήθηκα πολύ μην παίσει και κτυπίσει. Και το χειρότερο? ήθελα να το ξανακάνουμε!!! Και το ξανακάναμε!!!! χαχαχαχαχαχα

Τώρα πονάνε τα πόδια μου αλλά δεν πειράζει ,χαλάλι του μικρού. 

Επίσεις σήμερα συγήρισα την ντουλάπα μου. Μετέφερα όλα τα χειμερινά στην ντουλάπα στο επάνω δωμάτιο και έφερα όλα τα καλοκαιρινά στην δικιά μου. Ομως, τα δοκίμασα όοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοολα ανεξερέτως!!!!! Βρήκα περίπου μια βαλίτσα ρούχα, ειδικά παντελόνια που μου ήταν σακούλες. Βρήκα επίσεις πολλά παντελόνια μου να μου είναι ακριβώς για τώρα, δηλαδή άμμα χάσω ακόμα 3-4 κιλά θα είναι τεράστια, και βρήκα και παντελόνια που τώρα μου είναι τέλεια, και πιστεύω θα μου μεγαλώσουν στα επόμενα 10-12 κιλά. Από μπλούζες οκ, επειδή πάντα τις φορούσα στενές, ελάχιστες ήταν αυτές που μου ήταν μεγάλες. Οι άλλες απλά έγειναν τέλειες τώρα πάνω μου. 

Ομως την μεγάλη χαρά, την πήρα όταν δοκίμασα ένα υπέροχο μπεζ παντελόνι σε κλασσική γραμμή που είχα πάρει πριν 11 χρόνια, όταν ήμουνα 17 ετών δηλαδή, και το είχα φορέσει μόνο εκείνη την χρονιά γιατί μετά δεν μου έκανε. και το λάτρεβα αυτό το παντελόνι. Κάθε χρόνο το κρατούσα και έλεγα φέτος θα προσπαθίσω να μπω μέσα, φέτος θα μπω μέσα, και τα χρόνια περνούσαν, και δεν έμπενα μέσα. Υπήργαν εποχές που μου ανέβενε, αλλά δεν κούμπωνε στην κοιλιά. Σήμερα λοιπόν λέω στην μαμά μου θα το δοκιμάσω, τελευταία προσπάθεια να μπω μέσα, έτσι και δεν μπω ούτε σήμερα τελείωσε θα το δώσω χωρίς καν να το ξαναδοκιμάσω μετά που θα χάσω κιάλλο βάρος. Και το φόρεσα!!! Και μου κούμπωνε!!! Και όχι απλά μου κούμπωνε, αλλά μου έκανε και τέλειο πόδι και κώλο!!!!!!!! Εκείνη την ώρα άρχισα να φωνάζω από την χαρά μου!! Τα μάτια της μαμάς μου γέμισαν και ήταν έτημη να δακρίσει!!! Τόσο πολύ χάρικα που αποφάσισα πως αυτό θα φορέσω αύριο στην δουλιά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Δεν με ένιαζε για τα άλλα ρούχα που βρήκα ότι μου κάνουν ενώ πριν δεν, αλλά για αυτό το παντελόνι κατενθουσιάστηκα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Σας ζάλισα πάλι αλλά ήταν τόσο μεγάλη η χαρά μου που ήθελα να την μοιραστώ μαζί σας!!!

Φιλάκια πολλά!

----------


## forty

Xαιρομαι παρα πολυ που σε διαβαζω polinaki,ο ενθουσιασμος και η χαρα σου μεταφερονται και σε μενα,ενα μεγαλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ για οτι εχεις καταφερει μεχρι σημερα και ειμαι σιγουρη οτι η συνεχεια θα ειναι ακομα πιο συναρπαστικη!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumb up:

----------


## polinaki1983

Thanks forty μου!! Να'σαι καλά! Εχω πολλήηηηηηηηηη δρόμο ακόμα μπροστά μου. Ούτε στα μισά δεν είμαι ακόμα!!!!

----------


## forty

Δεν εχει σημασια που εχεις ακομα δρομο,το ταξιδι ειναι πολυ συναρπαστικο,ολες αυτες οι αλλαγες στο σωμα μεχρι να φτασουμε στο στοχο μας δινουν χαρες!

----------


## filipparas

Εμένα αυτά τα Καβαφικά με τα ταξίδια με αφήνουν παντελώς αδιάφορο πάντως, μακάρι να μπορούσα αύριο να'μαι 30 κιλά κάτω και να παλεύω για συντήρηση. Αφού όμως αυτά δε γίνονται θα το υποστούμε και το ταξίδι με τις χαρές που όντως κρύβει.

----------


## polinaki1983

Κάποτε οι αλλαγές στο σώμα μας δείνουν και στεναχώριες Φόρτυ μου, όπως πχ η χαλάρωση, που ναι μεν είναι αναμενόμενη, αλλά και πάλι δεν παύει να είναι πολύ ενοχλητική... Τουλάχιστον για μένα είναι...

----------


## mitsokolo

μπραβο Πωλινα φοβερη αναναιωση! 

Φιλλιπαρα θα συμφωνησω! :lol: ενα μεγαλο μπραβο και για σενα, και ειδικα! σε βλεπω και σε χαιρομε παμε δυνατα!

----------


## polinaki1983

Θενκς Μιτσο μου!!!! Αντε γύρνα το ρολόι να γίνει 6 να πας στον γιατρό και να μας περιγραψεις μετα με ανατριχιαστικές λεπτομεριες το τι εγινε!!!!!

----------


## mitsokolo

μακαρι βρε Πωλινα μου! εχω τρελλαθει στην αγωνια  :Frown:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας... Σήμερα ξημέρωσε μια πολύ άσχημη μέρα για μένα...... εκτος των άλλων έχω και τασεις αυτοκαταστροφής σήμερα...... Ας ελπίσουμε πως δεν θα εκδυλωθούν...

----------


## *Katie

καλημέρα πωλινάκι , τι έγινε κοριτσακι μου? ψυχραιμια ζουζου

----------


## badgirl11

τι εγινε πωλινακι μου? φορτυ :thumbup::thumbup: καλημερα, ευχομαι ολα καλα

----------


## forty

καλημερα :love:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας. Τελικά η μέρα μου (ευτυχώς) κύλισε πολύ πιο ομαλά από ότι περίμενα... Κάλεσα και μια φίλη για καφέ στο σπίτι και ήρθε, και πέρασε η ώρα. 

Σήμερα έχουμε καλεσμένους. Ηρθε ο θείος του μπαμπά από τας Αμερικάς με την σύζυγό του και τους καλέσαμε για φαγητό. Ομως αν και θα μαγειρέψει η μαμά, μάλλον θα στρώσουμε τα τραπέζια στο δικό μου το σπίτι, γιατί η μαμά δεν έχει χόρο, εκτός που αν κάνει καλό καιρό απόψε και τους πείσω να κάτσουμε στην αυλή!!! 

Θα δείξει!!!!

Εφτιαξα μια πανακότα χτες, όσο πιο διαίτης γίνετε!!!! Θα την δοκιμάσω σήμερα και αν είναι καλή τελικά θα σας δώσω την συνταγή!!!!! Πάντος πιο διαίτης δεν μπορούσε να γίνει!

----------


## polinaki1983

Η πανακότα έγινε με λίγα λόγια ΘΕΪΚΗ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Ετσι πήγα σήμερα δουλιά!!
> 
> Αυτό είναι το νέο μου φόρεμα που αγόρασα την Παρασκευή!!



ΑΣΤΕΡΑΤΗ ΜΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ!!!!!!!!!!!

αχχχχχχχχχχχχ δεν εχεις ιδεα ποσο χαιρομαι για σενα!!!:tumble: πωπωωωωωω ανοιξε η ψυχη μου παλι σημερα! πρεπει να κανω και εγω εξετασεις να δω πως παει η χοληστερινη μου. Βασικα, πρεπει να αξιωθω να κανω αιματος και αλλεργιας μες τον επομενο μηνα.

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Onother one!


και εγω θελω τοσο καλοσχηματισμενα φρυδια!!!

μονη σου τα κανεις η σε αισθητικο;

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Thanks Αννα μου. 
> 
> Λοιπόν, πήγα τώρα το απόγευμα βόλτα με τον μικρό μου. Εγώ περπατητή και αυτός με το ποδήλατο του. Τι το ήθελα? στο ανύφορο που πηγαίναμε, πηγαίναμε αργά, μετά πήραμε μια ευθεία, οκ εγώ γρήγορο βάδην και αυτός πετάλι όσο πιο γρήγορο μπορούσε. Στο κατήφορο όμως...!!!!! Αχχχχχ....!!!!!! Δεν φτάνει που το ποδήλατο πήγαινε από μόνο του γρήγορο, έκανε και αυτός πετάλι αι γελούσε, και εγώ έτρεχα να τον προλάβω μην παίσει και κτυπήσει, και αυτός φώναζε "Τρέξε μαμά, δεν με φτάνεις!!!!" χαχαχαχα είχε πλάκα, αλλά με κούρασε γιατί φοβήθηκα πολύ μην παίσει και κτυπίσει. Και το χειρότερο? ήθελα να το ξανακάνουμε!!! Και το ξανακάναμε!!!! χαχαχαχαχαχα
> 
> Τώρα πονάνε τα πόδια μου αλλά δεν πειράζει ,χαλάλι του μικρού. 
> 
> Επίσεις σήμερα συγήρισα την ντουλάπα μου. Μετέφερα όλα τα χειμερινά στην ντουλάπα στο επάνω δωμάτιο και έφερα όλα τα καλοκαιρινά στην δικιά μου. Ομως, τα δοκίμασα όοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοολα ανεξερέτως!!!!! Βρήκα περίπου μια βαλίτσα ρούχα, ειδικά παντελόνια που μου ήταν σακούλες. Βρήκα επίσεις πολλά παντελόνια μου να μου είναι ακριβώς για τώρα, δηλαδή άμμα χάσω ακόμα 3-4 κιλά θα είναι τεράστια, και βρήκα και παντελόνια που τώρα μου είναι τέλεια, και πιστεύω θα μου μεγαλώσουν στα επόμενα 10-12 κιλά. Από μπλούζες οκ, επειδή πάντα τις φορούσα στενές, ελάχιστες ήταν αυτές που μου ήταν μεγάλες. Οι άλλες απλά έγειναν τέλειες τώρα πάνω μου. 
> 
> ...



ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!! ΣΑΓΑΠΑΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

οκαι, αφηνω λιγο το τοπικ γιατι θα αρχισω να χοροπηδαω στο pc και θα με κλεισουν μεσα! 

θα διαβαζω λιγο καθε πρωι να μου ανοιγει η διαθεση!! 

ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΕΤΑΔΟΤΙΚΗ ΑΣΤΕΡΑΤΗ ΜΟΥ!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Onother one!
> 
> 
> ...


Μόνη μου μια φορά κάθε 2-3 μήνες :P:P :P

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> 
> ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!! ΣΑΓΑΠΑΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> οκαι, αφηνω λιγο το τοπικ γιατι θα αρχισω να χοροπηδαω στο pc και θα με κλεισουν μεσα! 
> 
> θα διαβαζω λιγο καθε πρωι να μου ανοιγει η διαθεση!! 
> 
> ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΕΤΑΔΟΤΙΚΗ ΑΣΤΕΡΑΤΗ ΜΟΥ!!!!!


Γιατί καλέ τί έκανα? Ος προς τί τόσος ενθουσιασμός? χεχεχεχε

----------


## polinaki1983

Λοιπόν αποφάσισα πως όσο και να μπαίνω στον πειρασμό ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ξαναποστάρω σε τόπικ που αφορά ρατσισμό/πως νιώθω για τον εαυτό μου/πως θα βγω στη παραλία τόσο φάλαινα που είμαι κτλ. 

Κατάλαβα πως όποτε γράφω σε τέτια τόπικς, το μόνο που κερδίζω είναι χλεβασμό γιατί είμαι "ψέυτρα" και "εγωίστρια" και δεν γίνετε στα κιλά που ήμουνα/είμαι/θα είμαι να νιώθω όμορφα και να με αποδέχομαι αφού όλοι γύρω μου προτιμούν τις "αδύνατες", "κανονικές", "φυσιολογικές" και εμένα θα με διαλέξουν μόνο άμμα ο άλλος είναι "μαζοχιστής" ή έχει φετίχ με τις χοντρες.

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

εδω λες; ποιος σε χλευασε;;;;;;;

Ενθουσιαστικα με τα προηγουμενα ποστ σου γιατι ξερω ακριβως πως νιωθεις! Οταν τα περναγα και εγω πεταγα και βλεπω τον ενθουσιασμο σου και θυμαμαι τον δικο μου και χαιρομαι δυο φορες! :bigsmile:

----------


## migg

πωλινακι μου το πως νοιωθουμε δεν μπορει να μας το πει κανεις...το παν ειναι το πως νοιωθουμε εμεις και δεν αφορα παντα τα κιλα..εχω αμετρητες περιπτωσεις απο κοπελες που ειναι 50 κιλα αδυνατες πολυ και τρωγονται μην παρουν μισο γραμμαριο και ξερω και κοπελες που ειναι παχουλες και νοιωθουν παρα πολυ καλα...εγω ας πουμε δεν θα θελα με τιποτα να μουν πολυ πολυ αδυνατη...μ αρεσει να ειμαι ζουμερη...αφορα παντα το δικο μου σκεπτικο και την αποψη που εχω για μενα...δεν προσβαλλω κανεναν....ο καθενας εχει μια αποψη για τον εαυτο του...τις δικες του αποψεις και το δικο του σκεπτικο...και εδω μια που ειμαστε "ανωνυμα" και δεν μας ξερει κανεις μπορουμε να πουμε ακριβως πως νοιωθουμε(ειδικα για ανθρωπους που δεν ανοιγονται ουτε στους πολυ κοντινους τους ανθρωπους).....ουτε ειμαστε εδω να τσακωνομαστε ...βοηθεια θελουμε ο ενας με τον αλλον και να γιατρεψουμε λιγο το μυαλο μας και να μπορεσουμε να χασουμε καποια κιλα και να λεμε μια κουβεντα σε ανθρωπους που ειτε εχουν περασει απο την θεση μας ειτε βρισκομαστε στην ιδια θεση..και πανω απο ολα σε ανθρωπους που καταλαβαινουν ο ενας τον αλλον...

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχ κοριτσάρες μου.... Απλά είναι η φάση πως ότι όποτε γράψω κάτι μέσα από την ψυχή μου, ακριβώς όπως το νιώθω εγώ, πέρνω απάντηση το "δεν το δέχομαι" "δεν γίνετε αυτό που λες" κτλ κτλ κτλ..... Τελικά κατάλαβα πως για να είμαι αποδεκτή σε αυτό το φόρουμ πρέπει να μιζεριάζω και να κλέγομαι όπως κάνουν οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα....

----------


## migg

απλα δεν δινεις σημασια...εσυ πρεπει να βγαζεις(και οχι μονο εσυ αλλα ολοι μας)οτι εχεις μεσα σου και για σενα αλλα και για τους αλλους που παιρνουν και αυτοι δυναμη απο σενα(απο μας)...αν σε καποιον-καποιους δεν αρεσει δικο τους θεμα....αυτοι εχουν το προβλημα και οχι εσυ κοπελα μου...

----------


## liana12345

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Λοιπόν αποφάσισα πως όσο και να μπαίνω στον πειρασμό ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ξαναποστάρω σε τόπικ που αφορά ρατσισμό/πως νιώθω για τον εαυτό μου/πως θα βγω στη παραλία τόσο φάλαινα που είμαι κτλ. 
> 
> Κατάλαβα πως όποτε γράφω σε τέτια τόπικς, το μόνο που κερδίζω είναι χλεβασμό γιατί είμαι "ψέυτρα" και "εγωίστρια" και δεν γίνετε στα κιλά που ήμουνα/είμαι/θα είμαι να νιώθω όμορφα και να με αποδέχομαι αφού όλοι γύρω μου προτιμούν τις "αδύνατες", "κανονικές", "φυσιολογικές" και εμένα θα με διαλέξουν μόνο άμμα ο άλλος είναι "μαζοχιστής" ή έχει φετίχ με τις χοντρες.


δεν ξέρω ποιος σε είπε ψευτρα, αλλά δεν ήμουν εγώ.
Τώρα, κάνοντας μια βόλτα στο φόρουμ, βλέπω πως όχι μόνο σε ενδαφέρει η εμφάνιση σου και δεν τα είχες καλά με τον εαυτό σου όταν ήσουν 150 κιλά, αλλά δεν σταματάς να διαφημίζεις σε όποιο θέμα και να πέσω, τα κιλά που χάνεις.

Αυτό εσένα σου δείχνει πως ήσουν μια χαρά στα 150, είχες αυτοπεποίθηση και όποιον άντρα ήθελες στα πόδια σου?
Λυπάμαι που το λέω αλλα αυτοαναιρείσαι συνέχεια και μετά επιλέγεις ένα θέμα που έχεις ανοίξει εσύ για να κλαφτείς πως όταν ανοίγεις την ψυχή σου σε χλευάζουν.

Και φυσικά πιστεύω πως κάποιος άντρας για να κάνει σεξ με μια γυναίκα 150 κιλά έχει φετίχ με τις χοντρές. Δεν είναι κακό αυτό, αλλά σεξουαλικός προσανατολισμός.

----------


## polinaki1983

Ευτυχώς εδώ μέσα κυρία Λιάνα υπάρχουν άτομα που με ξερουν πολύ καλύτερα από σένα, και ξέρουν πως νιώθω και τί πραγματικά είμαι. 

Το ότι τα έχω καλά με τον εαυτό μου το αποδεικνύει και το γεγονός ότι ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες μου χωρίς να κομπλάρω. Και όσο για το αν ένιωθα καλά στα 150, δεν βλέπω πιο είναι το πρόβλημά σου και δεν μπορείς να το δεκτείς. επειδή εσύ είσαι στα ξέρω γω 80 και δεν μπορείς να σε δεκτείς, και στην ουσία έχεις μια μίζερυ ζωή, αυτό δεν σου δείνει το δικαίομα να αμφισβητείς αυτό που νιώθει ο άλλος.

----------


## liana12345

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Ευτυχώς εδώ μέσα κυρία Λιάνα υπάρχουν άτομα που με ξερουν πολύ καλύτερα από σένα, και ξέρουν πως νιώθω και τί πραγματικά είμαι. 
> 
> Το ότι τα έχω καλά με τον εαυτό μου το αποδεικνύει και το γεγονός ότι ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες μου χωρίς να κομπλάρω. Και όσο για το αν ένιωθα καλά στα 150, δεν βλέπω πιο είναι το πρόβλημά σου και δεν μπορείς να το δεκτείς. επειδή εσύ είσαι στα ξέρω γω 80 και δεν μπορείς να σε δεκτείς, και στην ουσία έχεις μια μίζερυ ζωή, αυτό δεν σου δείνει το δικαίομα να αμφισβητείς αυτό που νιώθει ο άλλος.


Μα άμα τα είχες καλά με τον εαυτό σου στα 150, δεν θα ανέβαζες φωτό παντού για το πως αδυνατίζεις, ούτε θα επέβαλλες στον εαυτό σου ένα τόσο βαρύ χειρουργείο.
Θα έμενες στα 150 που όπως έλεγες στο θέμα του ρατσισμού είχες όλα τα καλά του κόσμου και κανένα προβλημα με την αυτοπεποίθηση σου.
Εγώ (ευτυχώς) δεν είμαι 80 είμαι 75 και έχω μεγάλο θέμα με τα παραπανίσια κιλά μου. Και όχι, δε ζω στη μιζέρια, ζω στην πραγματικότητα και όχι στα παραμύθια που σκαρώνω για να νομίσω ότι νιώθω καλύτερα ενώ οι πράξεις μου δείχνουν το ακριβώς αντίθετο.

----------


## polinaki1983

Πίστεψέ με δεν ζω σε κανένα παραμύθι. Η ζωή μου είναι πολύ αληθηνή.

Αρκετά ασχολίθηκα με τον κομπλεξικό ρατσισμό σου, γιατί στην ουσία εσύ η ίδια αποδυκνίεσε ρατσίστρια. Μην ξαναασχολιθείς λοιπόν με το δικό μου τόπικ.

----------


## liana12345

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Πίστεψέ με δεν ζω σε κανένα παραμύθι. Η ζωή μου είναι πολύ αληθηνή.
> 
> Αρκετά ασχολίθηκα με τον κομπλεξικό ρατσισμό σου, γιατί στην ουσία εσύ η ίδια αποδυκνίεσε ρατσίστρια. Μην ξαναασχολιθείς λοιπόν με το δικό μου τόπικ.


καταρχήν δεν είναι δικό σου τόπικ.
Είναι ένας δημόσιος χώρος που ο καθένας μπορεί να καταθέσει με ευπρέπεια τη γνώμη του κάτι που δεν κάνεις τώρα εσύ γιατί με βρίζεις.

Τη γνώμη μου θα τη λέω είτε σου αρέσει είτε όχι και αν κρίνω από την αντίδραση σου έχω πέσει 100% μέσα.

Το παίζεις τριαλαλί τριαλαλό ακριβώς γιατί έχεις το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα απ' όλες τις κοπέλες εδώ μέσα που έχουν το θάρρος να πουν πως δεν τους αρέσει ο εαυτός τους έτσι και βιώνουν το ρατσισμό.

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by liana12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Λοιπόν αποφάσισα πως όσο και να μπαίνω στον πειρασμό ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ξαναποστάρω σε τόπικ που αφορά ρατσισμό/πως νιώθω για τον εαυτό μου/πως θα βγω στη παραλία τόσο φάλαινα που είμαι κτλ. 
> 
> Κατάλαβα πως όποτε γράφω σε τέτια τόπικς, το μόνο που κερδίζω είναι χλεβασμό γιατί είμαι "ψέυτρα" και "εγωίστρια" και δεν γίνετε στα κιλά που ήμουνα/είμαι/θα είμαι να νιώθω όμορφα και να με αποδέχομαι αφού όλοι γύρω μου προτιμούν τις "αδύνατες", "κανονικές", "φυσιολογικές" και εμένα θα με διαλέξουν μόνο άμμα ο άλλος είναι "μαζοχιστής" ή έχει φετίχ με τις χοντρες.
> ...


Εγω παλι λεω οτι κανουν ερωτα με τη γυναικα που αγαπησανε. Ειτε αυτη ειναι χοντρη, αδυνατη, κοντη, ψηλη, ασχημη, ομορφη κ.ο.κ. Η πωλινα ειναι ανθρωπος που τη αγαπας πολυ ευκολα γιατι ειναι ανθρωπος με πολυ αγαπη να δωσει και θα λαβει ανοιχτοκαρδα.

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by liana12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Ευτυχώς εδώ μέσα κυρία Λιάνα υπάρχουν άτομα που με ξερουν πολύ καλύτερα από σένα, και ξέρουν πως νιώθω και τί πραγματικά είμαι. 
> 
> Το ότι τα έχω καλά με τον εαυτό μου το αποδεικνύει και το γεγονός ότι ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες μου χωρίς να κομπλάρω. Και όσο για το αν ένιωθα καλά στα 150, δεν βλέπω πιο είναι το πρόβλημά σου και δεν μπορείς να το δεκτείς. επειδή εσύ είσαι στα ξέρω γω 80 και δεν μπορείς να σε δεκτείς, και στην ουσία έχεις μια μίζερυ ζωή, αυτό δεν σου δείνει το δικαίομα να αμφισβητείς αυτό που νιώθει ο άλλος.
> ...


Παρ'το αλλιως. Παραδειγμα.
Εγω ειμαι χρονια καπνιστρια, δεν ειναι αγνωστο οτι το καπνισμα βλαπτει. Δεν εχω κομπλεξ οτι καπνιζω. Στο γεγονος ομως οτι εχει αρχισει να επιρεαζει τη υγεια μου και το κοβω λογω αυτου και ψαχνω υποστηριξη και ενθουσιαζομαι με τη προοδο και τη αποχη μου απο το τσιγαρο και βελτιωνεται η υγεια μου, σημαινει οτι απο τη αρχη ημουν κομπλαρισμενη;

Ετσι και με το βαρος, αλλοι το κανουν για να νιωσουν καλυτερα, αλλοι για υγεια, αλλοι για καποιον αλλον, και οσοι λογοι μπορουν να βρεθουν.

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by liana12345_
> Μα άμα τα είχες καλά με τον εαυτό σου στα 150, δεν θα ανέβαζες φωτό παντού για το πως αδυνατίζεις, ούτε θα επέβαλλες στον εαυτό σου ένα τόσο βαρύ χειρουργείο.
> Θα έμενες στα 150 που όπως έλεγες στο θέμα του ρατσισμού είχες όλα τα καλά του κόσμου και κανένα προβλημα με την αυτοπεποίθηση σου.
> Εγώ (ευτυχώς) δεν είμαι 80 είμαι 75 και έχω μεγάλο θέμα με τα παραπανίσια κιλά μου. Και όχι, δε ζω στη μιζέρια, ζω στην πραγματικότητα και όχι στα παραμύθια που σκαρώνω για να νομίσω ότι νιώθω καλύτερα ενώ οι πράξεις μου δείχνουν το ακριβώς αντίθετο.


Έχω χάσει επεισόδια μου φαίνεται! Το ότι κάποιος/α με 75 κιλά επιλέγει να κάνει θέμα τα επιπλέον κιλά του και να τα βάλει με τους 150-κιλών γιατί κάνανε βαρύ χειρουργείο, δεν χρήζει απάντησης. Τον ρατσισμό τον ξέρουμε πολύ καλά.
Και όντως, αυτά τα άτομα θεωρούν ότι το πρόβλημα με τα κιλά είναι απλά και μόνο αισθητικό. Το ότι κάποιο άτομο με παραπάνω κιλά (5, 10, 100) μπορεί να έχει ικανοποιητική σεξουαλική ζωή, σημαίνει απλά ότι το άλλο άτομο έχει σεξουαλικές προτιμήσεις σε φάλαινα. Δεν γίνεται να αλλάξουν άποψη, γιατί σε αυτό τον κόσμο ζουν - και υπάρχουν αρκετοί εκεί που συμφωνούν με αυτές τις απόψεις, άντρες και γυναίκες. 
Τους χαρίζω αυτό τον κόσμο. Στον δικό μου, ακόμη και όταν τα κιλά μου γίνανε παραπάνω από ανεκτά, οι άντρες γύρω μου βλέπανε τη σπίθα για ζωή και όχι μια καρικατούρα. Δεν σταμάτησα ούτε λεπτό να ζω, να ονειρεύομαι, να πετυχαίνω πράγματα στη ζωή μου. Αν δεν ήταν τα προβλήματα υγείας, θα συνέχιζα να απολαμβάνω τα κιλά μου - σίγουρα πρόσθεταν στην πληθωρικότητά μου. Και αν τα κιλά έχουνε φύγει πια, η πληθωρικότητα ευτυχώς παραμένει. Σε αυτό θα διαφέρουμε πάντα από τύπους σαν τη Liana, εγώ θα συνεχίζω πάντα να χαίρομαι τη ζωή και να παλεύω για ένα καλύτερο αύριο, ενώ αυτή θα προβληματίζεται για τα επιπλέον γραμμάρια που έβαλε...

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by liana12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Πίστεψέ με δεν ζω σε κανένα παραμύθι. Η ζωή μου είναι πολύ αληθηνή.
> 
> Αρκετά ασχολίθηκα με τον κομπλεξικό ρατσισμό σου, γιατί στην ουσία εσύ η ίδια αποδυκνίεσε ρατσίστρια. Μην ξαναασχολιθείς λοιπόν με το δικό μου τόπικ.
> ...


Εγω προσωπικα, μακαρι να τα ειχα καλα με τον εαυτο μου σαν τη πωλινα. θελει να κανει το κατι εξτρα. μου φαινεται οτι μαλλον παρεξηγηση παιζει.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> [Εγω παλι λεω οτι κανουν ερωτα με τη γυναικα που αγαπησανε. Ειτε αυτη ειναι χοντρη, αδυνατη, κοντη, ψηλη, ασχημη, ομορφη κ.ο.κ. Η πωλινα ειναι ανθρωπος που τη αγαπας πολυ ευκολα γιατι ειναι ανθρωπος με πολυ αγαπη να δωσει και θα λαβει ανοιχτοκαρδα.


Το έχω ξαναπεί μίζερυ μου, και θα το ξαναπώ, είμαι άνθρωπος που ο άλλος είτε θα με αγαπήσει αμέσως με το πρώτο χαίρετε, είτε θα με μισήσει αμέσως με το πρώτο χαίρετε. Ε η "κυρία" Λιάνα είναι απο αυτούς που με μισήσανε αμέσως γιατί πολύ απλά δεν μπορεί να αποδεκτεί τον χαρακτήρα μου και το ότι εγώ νιώθω καλά και αυτή όχι. Πρόβλημά της λοιπόν.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by anna65_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by liana12345_
> Μα άμα τα είχες καλά με τον εαυτό σου στα 150, δεν θα ανέβαζες φωτό παντού για το πως αδυνατίζεις, ούτε θα επέβαλλες στον εαυτό σου ένα τόσο βαρύ χειρουργείο.
> Θα έμενες στα 150 που όπως έλεγες στο θέμα του ρατσισμού είχες όλα τα καλά του κόσμου και κανένα προβλημα με την αυτοπεποίθηση σου.
> Εγώ (ευτυχώς) δεν είμαι 80 είμαι 75 και έχω μεγάλο θέμα με τα παραπανίσια κιλά μου. Και όχι, δε ζω στη μιζέρια, ζω στην πραγματικότητα και όχι στα παραμύθια που σκαρώνω για να νομίσω ότι νιώθω καλύτερα ενώ οι πράξεις μου δείχνουν το ακριβώς αντίθετο.
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:: thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

Ειναι κριμα να φαγωνομαστε παντως. Θα μ'αρεσε να λυθουν τα ζητηματα μας, οποια και να ειναι, ολων μας, χωρις κατακριση για να γυριζαμε οπως ηταν στη αρχη οταν πρωτομπηκα.

Ειλικρινα τις περισσοτερες φορες δεν καταλαβαινω τις προσβολες και τα δραματα απο που ερχονται.

----------


## liana12345

> _Originally posted by anna65_
> Έχω χάσει επεισόδια μου φαίνεται! Το ότι κάποιος/α με 75 κιλά επιλέγει να κάνει θέμα τα επιπλέον κιλά του και να τα βάλει με τους 150-κιλών γιατί κάνανε βαρύ χειρουργείο, δεν χρήζει απάντησης. 
> 
> 
> Ναι, έχεις χάσει επεισόδια και πας κατευθείαν στο 100ο
> Δεν τα έβαλα με κανένα, ήμουν η πρώτη που βρίστηκα από το συγκεκριμένο μέλος, οπότε διάβασε καλύτερα το τι έχει προηγηθεί και μετά κάνε ο Λυκουρέζο στο θύτη και όχι στο θύμα.
> Το αν άνοιξα το θέμα για μένα που είμαι 75 κιλά, ή για μια φίλη μου/αδελφή μου/μάνα μου που είναι 150 δεν σου πέρασε καν απ το μυαλό να υποθέσω.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## liana12345

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> [Εγω παλι λεω οτι κανουν ερωτα με τη γυναικα που αγαπησανε. Ειτε αυτη ειναι χοντρη, αδυνατη, κοντη, ψηλη, ασχημη, ομορφη κ.ο.κ. Η πωλινα ειναι ανθρωπος που τη αγαπας πολυ ευκολα γιατι ειναι ανθρωπος με πολυ αγαπη να δωσει και θα λαβει ανοιχτοκαρδα.
> 
> 
> Το έχω ξαναπεί μίζερυ μου, και θα το ξαναπώ, είμαι άνθρωπος που ο άλλος είτε θα με αγαπήσει αμέσως με το πρώτο χαίρετε, είτε θα με μισήσει αμέσως με το πρώτο χαίρετε. Ε η "κυρία" Λιάνα είναι απο αυτούς που με μισήσανε αμέσως γιατί πολύ απλά δεν μπορεί να αποδεκτεί τον χαρακτήρα μου και το ότι εγώ νιώθω καλά και αυτή όχι. Πρόβλημά της λοιπόν.


Έχω αποδεχτεί ώρες πριν πως δεν μπορώ να κλανω διάλογο γιατί πολύ απλά δεν μπορείς ούτε έχεις επιχειρήματα.
Απόδειξη πως σε ότι και αν γράψω δεν απαντάς, παρά να κατεβάζεις ρολά.
Αυτό λέγεται μονόλογος αμηχανίας και δεν έχω συνηθίσει να λειτουργώ έτσι.

----------


## stellaki

και εγω θα ελεγα πως εδω μπαινουν οσοι ειναι φιλοι της Πωλινας και θελουν να μαθαινουν την πορεια της και τα νεα της.Υπαρχει αλλο section για τα θεματα που θιγεις Λιανα και καλο θα ηταν να γραφεις εκει την αποψη σου.Συγνωμη αλλα δεν με ενδιαφερει η αποψη σου για την Πωλινα.

----------


## anna9

Kαποιος μας ματιαξε το site δεν εξηγειτε τοση φαγομαρα

----------


## anna65

Αγαπητή Liana, κι άλλες φορές σε αυτό το φόρουμ έγινε οριζόντια αντιπαράθεση - και μάλιστα κάποιες φορές έγινε ακόμη και με συνέχεια της αντιπαράθεσης σε άλλα φόρουμ  :Smile:  . Στο θέμα μας τώρα:
Όντως έχασα επεισόδια, δεν είχα αντιληφθεί το άλλο thread. Διάβασα, και θα δώσω εκεί την απάντησή μου.

----------


## liana12345

> _Originally posted by stellaki_
> και εγω θα ελεγα πως εδω μπαινουν οσοι ειναι φιλοι της Πωλινας και θελουν να μαθαινουν την πορεια της και τα νεα της.Υπαρχει αλλο section για τα θεματα που θιγεις Λιανα και καλο θα ηταν να γραφεις εκει την αποψη σου.Συγνωμη αλλα δεν με ενδιαφερει η αποψη σου για την Πωλινα.


Λυπάμαι που θα σε λυπήσω αλλά θα ξαναπώ αυτό που είπα και πιο πάνω: εδώ είναι ένας δημόσιος χώρος που μπορεί να λέει ο καθένας την άποψη του. Αν είναι δικό σου το φόρουμ ή της πωλίνας πολύ ευχαρίστως να μου το πείτε να φύγω.
Όσο αναφέρεται το όνομα μου εδώ και μάλιστα προσβλητικά έχω το δικαίωμα να απαντώ και σόρι, αλλά δεν θα σε ρωτήσω...

----------


## stellaki

Κανεις δεν σου λεει να φυγεις αλλα με κουραζεις.εχεις καποια ψυχωση με την Πωλινα;

----------


## stellaki

αλλα μαλλον το καλυτερο ειναι να κανω κι εγω οτι εκαναν και οι αλλες...να αδιαφορησω....αντε...καλο βραδυ...

----------


## liana12345

> _Originally posted by stellaki_
> Κανεις δεν σου λεει να φυγεις αλλα με κουραζεις.εχεις καποια ψυχωση με την Πωλινα;


ναι, την ήξερα και από χτες και τη ζήλεψα για την αυτοπεποίθηση της.

Έλεος! Πριν κάνετε τους δικηγόρους διαβάζετε και κανένα θέμα. Πριν κάνεις λοιπόν την έξυπνη δες τι βρισιές έχω φάει από τη φίλη σου χωρίς να απαντήσω σε καμία, μόνο και μόνο επειδή διαφώνησα μαζί της κάνοντας υγιή διάλογο και όχι με υστερία και χαρακτηρισμούς.

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

liana12345 , δωσε μου σε παρακαλω κανα 10λεπτο να διαβασω και εγω, μηπως εχει γινει καποιο μπερδεμα γιατι πολυ φοβαμαι οτι ολοι μιλαμε και ειμαστε αναψοκοκκινισμενοι απο αλλα αντι αλλων.
Πεταγομαι και εγω χωρις να εχω καλοδιαβασει, και με το συγκεκριμενο θεμα σε τουτο το τοπικ, τα'χω κανει κουλουβαχατα. Αλλα ειλικρινα πιστευω οτι παιζει παρεξηγηση. Θα δεις, η πωλινα ειναι ενταξη ατομο.

----------


## polinaki1983

Λιάνα σε παρακαλώ, πήγαινε σε οπιοδήποτε άλλο θέμα και κάνε τα παραπονά σου, μην μου γαμάς άλλο το θέμα μου. Αυτό το θέμα το έκανα για να γράφω την πορεία μου, και να το διαβάζουν μόνο όσοι ενδιαφέρονται, απλά και μόνο για να μην γράφω σε διάφορα μέρη για τη καθυμερινή πορεία, και να "διαφημίζομαι" όπως είπες πιο πάνω. 

Κανείς λοιπόν δεν σε υποχρεώνει να το διαβάζεις και να το σχολιάζεις. 

Και δεν σε έβρισα, ρατσίστρια σε είπα. Και όσο το συνεχίζεις τόσο πιο πολύ το επιβεβαιώνεις ότι είσαι

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

μου κανει καποιος λινκ το τοπικ που εγινε η ολη φαση;

----------


## stellaki

ουτε που την ξερω την Πωλινα καλη μου Λιανα!Απλως αναμεσα στις δυο σας,εσυ φαινεσαι να εχεις το προβλημα.ποιο ειναι αυτο το φορουμ που λες; μπορεις να μου δωσειες το λινκ; και..ναι...κανω την εξυπνη,γιατι μπαινουμε ρε παιδια στο φορουμ να χαλαρωσει ο εγκεφαλος και να πουμε κανενα ευχαριστο...οχι να ασχολουμαστε με τους καβγαδες σας!

----------


## liana12345

> _Originally posted by stellaki_
> ουτε που την ξερω την Πωλινα καλη μου Λιανα!Απλως αναμεσα στις δυο σας,εσυ φαινεσαι να εχεις το προβλημα.ποιο ειναι αυτο το φορουμ που λες; μπορεις να μου δωσειες το λινκ; και..ναι...κανω την εξυπνη,γιατι μπαινουμε ρε παιδια στο φορουμ να χαλαρωσει ο εγκεφαλος και να πουμε κανενα ευχαριστο...οχι να ασχολουμαστε με τους καβγαδες σας!


Και πως ακριβώς το κατάλαβες αυτό αν δεν έχεις διαβάσει τι έχει προηγηθεί?
Μύρισες τα νύχια σου?

Το θέμα είναι αυτό

http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=3384

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

Λοιπον... νομιζω πως ξερω τι γινε και που μπερδευτικανε τα πραγματα. Να κανω μια αναλυση εδω η στο αλλο τοπικ;

----------


## liana12345

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> Λοιπον... νομιζω πως ξερω τι γινε και που μπερδευτικανε τα πραγματα. Να κανω μια αναλυση εδω η στο αλλο τοπικ;


μίζερι δεν μπερδεύτηκε τίποτα.
Είπα τη γνώμη μου και επειδή δεν άρεσε έφαγα επίθεση..αυτό έγινε.
Γράψε όπου σου βγαίνει... :Smile:

----------


## stellaki

κ όσο για τον "καβγά" σας κοριτσια νομίζω ότι η καθεμια αναφέρεται σε άλλο πράγμα....

εσυ λιανα12345 εστιαζεις στο πως μας βλέπουν οι άλλοι
εμω εσύ πωλινα στο πως επηρεάζεσαι εσύ από τους άλλους....

απ'ολο αυτο τον...χαμο των αποψεων(θολωσε το ματι μου!) αυτο μονο θα κρατησω εγω!νομιζω το εγραψε η konina; 

Καλο σας βραδυ...μου κανατε ενα κεφαλι καζανι...λες και δεν μας εφταναν τα κιλα μας...χαχα....

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

Λοιπον, για το θεμα που μιλησε η λιανα, ξερω ακριβως τι εννοει. Και παχυα που ημουν αλλα ακομα και τωρα, εχω τη εντυπωση οτι με κρινουν απο τη εμφανιση μου/μεγεθος μου.

Σε συζητησεις με φιλους/στο ιντερνετ, εχω καταληξει οτι υπαρχει ναι μεν ρατσισμος, αλλα στο μυαλο μας. Θεωρουμε οτι ολος ο κοσμος σκεφτεται αυτο που θα σκεφτομασταν στη θεση του και μας δινεται η εντυπωση οτι αληθευουν αυτα που γινονται.

Να φερω ενα προσωπικο παραδειγμα, ειχα μια ελληνοσουιδεζα φιλη, καρακουκλαρα (πλεον παντρεμενη με 2 παιδακια στη σουιδια), οσο ειμασταν σχολειο, ετσι και γουσταρε αυτη κανεναν και τυχαινε να μας αρεσε το ιδιο αγορι, εκανα παντα πισω. Ελεγα παντα "στη κουκλα θα πανε φυσικα". Και οντως πηγαινανε και κανανε καμακι σε εκεινη, χαζολογιματα, η τα "φτιαχνανε" κτλ. Ενα απο τα πρωην αγορια της μου εκμυστηρευτικε οτι με προτιμουσε αλλα απλα ημουν πολυ κλειστη και απομακρη, και ο μονος λογος που ημουν κλειστη και απομακρη ηταν επειδη ελεγα στο κεφαλι μου μεσα, οτι σκεφτοταν αυτος "τι θελει μωρε τωρα αυτη;". Οποτε ανοιγε φαυλος κυκλος, δεν ημουν κοινωνικη και προσχαρη με αγορια οσο ηταν αυτη μαζι μου, γιατι θεωρουσα οτι δε θα θελαν να ασχοληθουν, και αυτοι δεν ασχολιοντουσταν γιατι δεν ημουν κοινωνικη και προσχαρη.

Ετσι και με το βαρος μου. Η συμπεριφορα μου αλλαζε γιατι ενιωθα ασχημα και μου συμπεριφεροντουσταν ολοι, ακριβως οπως θεωρουσα οτι μου "αρμοζε".

Εμεις ειμαστε οι ρατσιστες με τους εαυτους μας, οχι οι υπολοιποι.


Η πωλινα δεν ειχε τετοιο σκεπτικο ποτε προφανως και δε μπορουσε να κατανοησει αυτο που καταλαβα εγω. Ποτε δεν περιμενε να τη κρινουν για το μεγεθος της, εσυ και εγω ομως παντα το ειχαμε στα χαρτια. "αυτος με κοιταξε ετσι γιατι ειμαι χοντρη".

Μπορει και να εγινε οντως αυτο μερικες φορες, μπορει και να μας σχολιασανε και η παρανοια μας να ηταν σωστη. Η πωλινα δε θα το χαμπαριαζε ομως, θα το σκουπιζε απο τον ωμο της το σχολιο και θα συνεχιζε να περπαταει χαρωπη. Εγω και εσυ ομως θα το περναμε κατακαρδα. 

Εβγαλε νοημα αυτο που προσπαθω να εξηγησω;

----------


## anna9

Ενταξει πολλες φορες απο τον γραπτο λογο γινονται πολλες παρεξηγησεις Θελαμε να πουμε κατι αλλιως το πηρε ο αλλος κ παει λεγοντας :question:

----------


## polinaki1983

Ναι βγαίνει νόημα Μύζερη μου. 

Λοιπόν πάω να βάλω το μωρό στο κρεβάτι του γιατί κοιμήθηκε στην αγκαλιά μου και μετά να κάνω μπανιο την κορμάρα μου και βουρ στον κρεβάτι μου!!!!!!

Καληνύχτα και φιλούθκια!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

Καλη ξεκουραση αστερατη!

----------


## polinaki1983

Οσο περνάει ο καιρός τόσο πιο πολύ πιστεύω πως είμαι φεγγαράτη μύζερυ μου και όχι αστεράτη!!! Αστέρια υπάρχουν πολλά, φεγγάρια όμως μόνο ένα!! Καλη ξεκούραση και σε σένα

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> Σε συζητησεις με φιλους/στο ιντερνετ, εχω καταληξει οτι υπαρχει ναι μεν ρατσισμος, αλλα στο μυαλο μας. Θεωρουμε οτι ολος ο κοσμος σκεφτεται αυτο που θα σκεφτομασταν στη θεση του και μας δινεται η εντυπωση οτι αληθευουν αυτα που γινονται...Εμεις ειμαστε οι ρατσιστες με τους εαυτους μας, οχι οι υπολοιποι...Μπορει και να εγινε οντως αυτο μερικες φορες, μπορει και να μας σχολιασανε και η παρανοια μας να ηταν σωστη. Η πωλινα δε θα το χαμπαριαζε ομως, θα το σκουπιζε απο τον ωμο της το σχολιο και θα συνεχιζε να περπαταει χαρωπη. Εγω και εσυ ομως θα το περναμε κατακαρδα.


Ναι, συμφωνώ. Πολλές φορές πιστεύουμε ότι μαντεύουμε τι σκέφτονται οι άλλοι και ντρεπόμαστε, ενώ η πραγματικότητα είναι εντελώς διαφορετική. 
Βρίσκομαι μια μέρα σε μια αρκετά δύσκολη κατάσταση με την κορούλα μου, και αισθάνομαι ντροπή που φέρεται έτσι σε ξένο μέρος, στο ιατρείο. Ο γιατρός έχει σκάσει στα γέλια. Αν και ντρέπομαι, ρωτώ γιατί γελάει. Και μου απαντάει μέσα στα γέλια, ότι δεν είναι το δικό του το παιδί πια που κάνει έτσι! Ενώ εγώ θεωρούσα ότι η κόρη μου φερόταν παράξενα, ο άλλος τη θεωρούσε μια φυσιολογική κατάσταση και χαιρόταν που πλέον τα παιδιά του την είχανε περάσει αυτή τη φάση!
Από τότε, έμαθα πια να μην δίνω αυθαίρετες ερμηνείες στα βλέμματα των άλλων και να συνεχίζω χαρωπή το δρόμο μου, ο κόσμος έχει τα δικά του προβλήματα με τα οποία ασχολείται και δεν χαλαλίζει σάλιο για τα δικά μας!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

α μπραβο! θα σε προσλαβω για να εξηγεις τι προσπαθω να εξηγω!

----------


## gilie-

> _Originally posted by anna65_
> Από τότε, έμαθα πια να μην δίνω αυθαίρετες ερμηνείες στα βλέμματα των άλλων και να συνεχίζω χαρωπή το δρόμο μου, ο κόσμος έχει τα δικά του προβλήματα με τα οποία ασχολείται και δεν χαλαλίζει σάλιο για τα δικά μας!



τι ειπες τωρα....ετσι ακριβως ειναι...καποτε δεν ετρωγα ποτε δημοσιως, αντιθετα κριβομουν στο αμαξι και χλαπακιαζα οτι ηταν μπροστα μου...μαλιστα πολλες φορες αν επεφτα σε κινηση κατεβαζα το χερι μου για να μη φανει το φαγητο,
λες και δεν εχει αλλη δουλεια ο αλλος παρα να ασχοληθει με μενα και το αν τρωω...που στο κατω κατω και να ασχολουταν δλδ δε θα πρεπε να με νοιαζει αφου δεν θα το ηξερα το ατομο αυτο ετσι κ αλλιως...ολα μεσα στο κεφαλι μας ειναι

----------


## konina

πωλινα αλλαζω λιγο θέμα.... ειδα οτι εχεις κανει καταπληκτικες τουρτες...επειδη φτιαχνω κ εγω θα ήθελα να ανταλλασουμε αποψεις και να μου δινεις καμια συμβουλη καθώς ακόμα δεν εχω φτασει στο επιπεδο σου... χρησιμοποιω κ εγω το "συνταγες παρεας" κ εχει πραγματικα εξαιρετικες ιδέες και συμβουλες....τωρα δεν ειμαι σπίτι, με την πρωτη ευκαιρία ομως θα ανεβάσω φώτο να τις δεις...

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!! Επιτέλους πρόσβαση! Από το πρωί είχαμε πρόβλημα με τους υπολογιστές μας στην δουλιά και φτιάχτηκε τώρα, 20 λεπτά πρωτού σχολάσουμε!!!!!

Κόνικα μου, και βέβαια να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις και συμβουλές!!!! Πολύ θα ήθελα να δω τις δικές σου δημιουργίες!!! 

Ομως για πιο επίπεδο μιλάς καλή μου? Ολη κιόλη μια τούρτα έφτιαξα ακόμα, αυτή των γενεθλίων μου!!! Εχω πολλά να μάθω!!!! Τετάρτη θα έχω έτοιμη και μια για τα γενέθλιά της ξαδέλφης μου. για να δούμε τί θα μας βγεί εκείνη! Μάλλον εσύ θα πρέπει να μου δείνεις ιδέες και συμβουλές που έχεις φτιάξει πιο πολλές από μένα!!!

Περιμένω να μου ανεβάσεις φωτο να τις δω!!! Φιλάκια

----------


## polinaki1983

Σήμερα, 27 Μαίου 2011, 12 βδομάδες μετά το χειρουργείο και η ζυγαριά έδειξε 106.4, δηλαδή συνολική απώλεια 18.6 κιλά! είμαι πολύ κοντά στην επίτευξη του μισού μου στόχου, ελπίζω λοιπόν πως την ερχόμενη παρασκευή η συνολική απώλεια θα είναι 20 κιλά!

Συνεχίζω λοιπόν το περπάτημα μέχρι να βρω κάτι άλλο να κάνω!!! Φιλακια!

----------


## konina

πως ανεβαζουμε φωτο???

----------


## polinaki1983

Αντί να γράψεις κείμενο στο κουτί που έχει κάτω από την κάθε σελίδα, πατάς στο ποστ ρηπλαι που γράφει κάτω από το τελευταίο ποστ. και σε μεταφέρει σε μια άλλη σελίδα στην οποία γράφεις το κείμενό σου και έχει μπράους που ανεβάζεις τις φώτο.

----------


## konina

..

----------


## konina

..

----------


## konina

..

----------


## konina

αυτη εδω ειναι χωρίς ζαχαρη και με περιορισε λιγο στις επιλογες..

εχω φτιάξει και άλλες μαζι και μια μινι μαους αλλα δεν βρισκω τις φωτο...

----------


## polinaki1983

μμμμμμμ πολύ ωραίες φαίνονται!!!!!! Εγώ προτιμώ να τις διακοσμώ με ζαχαρόπαστα και όχι με σαντυγύ!!! μου φαίνονται πιο εντυποσιακές!!!!!

Μπράβο σου πάντος, πολύ καλή δουλιά!!!

Τί γεύσεις έχεις κάνει μέχρι τώρα? Εγώ επειδή κάνω με ζαχαρόπαστα, πρέπει να επιλέγω "σκληρή" γέμιση σαν αυτές που έκανα ή μπραουνυ ή κάτι τέτιο για να μην χαλάει το σχήμα τους. 

Υπομονή μέχρι την Τετάρτη να σας δείνω και το νέο μου δημιούργημα!

----------


## konina

ηθελα να χρησιμοποιησω ζαχαροπαστα αλλα την φοβαμαι...νομιζω οτι ειναι δυσκολη...και δεν ξερω γτ το εχω παρει τοσο στραβα.... ανυπομονω να δω τη νεα σου τουρτα.... :Smile:

----------


## konina

και εννοειται οτι το τριφυλλι ειναι απο τις τελευταιες...

----------


## fae!_prits_:p

konina εισαι ελευθερη;;;  :Big Grin:

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by fae!_prits__
> konina εισαι ελευθερη;;;


nope.... ευτυχως δηλαδη γτ αν ημουν μονη μου με τα 28 μου παραπανισια κιλά παρέα θα επεφτα σε μαυρη καταλιψη έτσι οπως τα πηρα.... 17 σε 2, 5 μηνες παρακαλω....τεσπα....... ευχαριστω πολύ παντως, το μεταφραζω οτι εισαι βαζελος κ οτι σου αρεσαν τα γλυκα μου.... :tumble::tumble::tumble::tumble:

----------


## fae!_prits_:p

φτουουουου :Frown: 
H μεταφραση ηταν σωστη!  :Smile:

----------


## connie_ed

παο ολεεεεε ολε ολεεεεεεεεεεε :roll:

----------


## Mak

106,4!!!! congratulations!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Ζυγίστηκες Γιώτα μου????????? Δεν άντεξες ε? χεχεχε 

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ καλή μου!

----------


## polinaki1983

Kαλησπέρα σας!!!! Τί κάνετε? Σήμερα μια μερα μουντή, που όλο βρέχει, ο άντρας μου έχει πάει στην δουλιά να φτιάξει το αυτοκίνητό του, και εγώ μόνη να προσπαθώ τρόπους να διασκεδάσω τον μικρό. Ξεκινήσαμε να φτιάχνουμε την τούρτα για την ξαδέλφη μου, αλλά και πάλι δεν μπορούμε να την ολοκληρώσουμε σήμερα. 

Τώρα κοιμάτε αλλά δεν ξέρω τί να κάνω μόλισ ξυπνήσει... ο καιρός είναι χάλια και δεν μπορουμε να βγούμε έξω.....

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Kαλησπέρα σας!!!! Τί κάνετε? Σήμερα μια μερα μουντή, που όλο βρέχει, ο άντρας μου έχει πάει στην δουλιά να φτιάξει το αυτοκίνητό του, και εγώ μόνη να προσπαθώ τρόπους να διασκεδάσω τον μικρό. Ξεκινήσαμε να φτιάχνουμε την τούρτα για την ξαδέλφη μου, αλλά και πάλι δεν μπορούμε να την ολοκληρώσουμε σήμερα. 
> 
> Τώρα κοιμάτε αλλά δεν ξέρω τί να κάνω μόλισ ξυπνήσει... ο καιρός είναι χάλια και δεν μπορουμε να βγούμε έξω.....


Πωλινα μου γιατί δεν τον αφήνεις ελεύθερο να ανακαλύψει μόνος του τι θέλει να κάνει? Ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα δώρα που μπορείς να κανείς σένα παιδί είναι του αφήσεις χωρο να δει τι του αρέσει κ να καλλιεργήσει την δημιουργικότητα του. Φαντάζομαι ότι έχει παιχνίδια να απασχοληθεί,οπότε δωσ'του αυτην την ευκαιρία και πάρε κ εσυ το χρόνο σου να κανείς ότι θες

----------


## polinaki1983

Κόνικά μου έχει παιχνίδια, και μάλιστα πάααααααααρα πολλά, αλλά θέλει να παίζουμε μαζί γιατί του αρέσει που τα κάνω να "μιλάνε" με διάφορες παράξενες φωνές, να τραγουδάνε, να χορεύουν, να τρέχουν!!!!! Και δεν με αφήνει στην ησυχία μου!!! Ακόμα κιαν ξεκινήσει να παίζει μόνος του, στα 5 λεπτάκια τρέχει και λέει μαμά δες αυτό, τι κάνει/τί είναι/ πως το λένε/ τι φωνή έχει και πάει λέγοντας!!!

Ξέρεις πως αφήνει την μαμά ήσυχη μόνο την ώρα που μαγειρεύει (που και πάλι βάζει καρέκλα δίπλα, και παρακολουθεί, και θέλει να ανακατεύει, να προσθέτει υλικά κτλ, σε συμείο που αρκετά φαγητά ξέρει τί ακριβώς βάζουμε μέσα!!!) και την ώρα που προσπαθώ να βρω τί θα φορέσω :P:P:P Όλες οι υπόλοιπες ώρες είναι παιχνίδι με την μαμά εκτώς που αν είναι ο μπαμπάς σπίτι, που μόνο εκεί ας πούμε ότι με αφήνει λίγο. Α και την ώρα που του βάζω παιδικά στον υπολογιστή, αλλά αυτό το κάνουμε μόνο το βραδάκι μεταξύ 8 και 9. 

Μόνο όταν είναι κάτω στης μαμάς μου την αυλή παίζει μόνος με τα ποδήλατα και τις τσουλήθρες του. Αλλά σήμερα δεν μπορεί να πάει αφού βρέχει.....

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Κόνικά μου έχει παιχνίδια, και μάλιστα πάααααααααρα πολλά, αλλά θέλει να παίζουμε μαζί γιατί του αρέσει που τα κάνω να "μιλάνε" με διάφορες παράξενες φωνές, να τραγουδάνε, να χορεύουν, να τρέχουν!!!!! Και δεν με αφήνει στην ησυχία μου!!! Ακόμα κιαν ξεκινήσει να παίζει μόνος του, στα 5 λεπτάκια τρέχει και λέει μαμά δες αυτό, τι κάνει/τί είναι/ πως το λένε/ τι φωνή έχει και πάει λέγοντας!!!
> 
> Ξέρεις πως αφήνει την μαμά ήσυχη μόνο την ώρα που μαγειρεύει (που και πάλι βάζει καρέκλα δίπλα, και παρακολουθεί, και θέλει να ανακατεύει, να προσθέτει υλικά κτλ, σε συμείο που αρκετά φαγητά ξέρει τί ακριβώς βάζουμε μέσα!!!) και την ώρα που προσπαθώ να βρω τί θα φορέσω :P:P:P Όλες οι υπόλοιπες ώρες είναι παιχνίδι με την μαμά εκτώς που αν είναι ο μπαμπάς σπίτι, που μόνο εκεί ας πούμε ότι με αφήνει λίγο. Α και την ώρα που του βάζω παιδικά στον υπολογιστή, αλλά αυτό το κάνουμε μόνο το βραδάκι μεταξύ 8 και 9. 
> 
> Μόνο όταν είναι κάτω στης μαμάς μου την αυλή παίζει μόνος με τα ποδήλατα και τις τσουλήθρες του. Αλλά σήμερα δεν μπορεί να πάει αφού βρέχει.....


 καλή μου όλα τα παιδάκια υτό ζητάνε!!! κάποιον να ασχολειται μαζί τους!!!Αυτο στο λέω και επαγγελματικα ....  :Wink:  απλα στοχος ειναι ένα παιδι ναεχει για καποιες ωρες την προσοχη της μαμάς, την προσοχή του μπαμπα, και στην συνεχεια την προσοχή των άλλων, κάποιες ώρες με προκαθορισμενη δραστηριοτητα (πχ κουνιες, παιδοτοπο, και σε μεγαλυτερη ηλικια, αθληματα, χορους, κολυμβητηρια, μουσικες κτλ) και καποιες ωρες που θα ειναι παντελως ελευθερες και θα πρεπει μονο του να βρει τι θα τις κανει (και προφανως οχι τηλεοραση ή βιντεοπαιχνιδια)....
ετσι προαγεις και την δημιουργικοτητα αλλα και την αυτονομια του.... δεν λεω ότι θα το δεχτει ευκολα στην αρχη... ειναι πολυ βολικο να "μασ βρισκουν οι άλλοι ιδεες για το τι θα κανουμε"....  :Wink:

----------


## konina

κι αν σε ρωταει "και τωρα τι νακανω" μπορεις ευγενικα να απαντας "να σκεφτει τι του αρεσει και να το δοκιμασει, κι οτι επειδη η μαμα εχει δουλεια αυτην τη στιγμη, θα πρεπει να το κανει μονος του...κ οταν η μαμα τελειωσει -αλλα δεν ξερει ποτε- θα παιξουνε και μαζι"

----------


## polinaki1983

Θα το δοκιμάσω αν και μια δυο φορές που το δοκίμασα το αποτέλεσμα ήταν :"Να βοηθήσω εγώ την μαμα να τελιώσει και να πετσουμε?" και να τον να σφογγαρίζει και να σκουπίζει και να σπαταλάει το μισό καθαρυστικό στο να καθαρίσει το τζάμι του τραπεζιού!!!!! Φυσικά δεν λέω, πλάκα έχει, αλλά είναι πολύ κουραστικό. Εδώ και 2 μέρες του άφησα όλα τα μπαούλα με τα παιχνίδια του στο δωμάτιό του κάτω να τα φτάνει, και του είπα πήγαινε να δεις πόσα παιχνιδακια έχεις και να παίξεις! Αποτέλεσμα? τα έριξε όλα στο πάτωμα και ανά 2 λεπτά ερχόταν και μου έδειχνε κάτι και μου έλεγε μαμά κοίτα τι βρήκα? ναι μωρό μου πολύ όμορφο, πήγαινε να παίξεις με αυτό, μετά από 2 λεπτά πάλι το ίδιο!!!!

Τηλεώραση δεν κάθετε εκτός από μισή ώρα το πρωί για να δει τον Μπαρνυ και τον Μπομπ τον κτύστη, και το βράδυ μισή ώρα να δει μικυ μάους στον υπολογιστή.

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Θα το δοκιμάσω αν και μια δυο φορές που το δοκίμασα το αποτέλεσμα ήταν :"Να βοηθήσω εγώ την μαμα να τελιώσει και να πετσουμε?" και να τον να σφογγαρίζει και να σκουπίζει και να σπαταλάει το μισό καθαρυστικό στο να καθαρίσει το τζάμι του τραπεζιού!!!!! Φυσικά δεν λέω, πλάκα έχει, αλλά είναι πολύ κουραστικό. Εδώ και 2 μέρες του άφησα όλα τα μπαούλα με τα παιχνίδια του στο δωμάτιό του κάτω να τα φτάνει, και του είπα πήγαινε να δεις πόσα παιχνιδακια έχεις και να παίξεις! Αποτέλεσμα? τα έριξε όλα στο πάτωμα και ανά 2 λεπτά ερχόταν και μου έδειχνε κάτι και μου έλεγε μαμά κοίτα τι βρήκα? ναι μωρό μου πολύ όμορφο, πήγαινε να παίξεις με αυτό, μετά από 2 λεπτά πάλι το ίδιο!!!!
> 
> Τηλεώραση δεν κάθετε εκτός από μισή ώρα το πρωί για να δει τον Μπαρνυ και τον Μπομπ τον κτύστη, και το βράδυ μισή ώρα να δει μικυ μάους στον υπολογιστή.


παμπονηρο τον βρισκω τον μικρο σου... !! χειριστικα ειναι ολα αυτα... απλα βαλε του οριο εκει....δηλαδη ερχ4εται συνεχεια να σου δειχνει παιχνιδια "πες του οτι σου αποσπα την προσοχη και γιαλιγη ώρα μέχρι να του πεις εσυ να μην έρθει να σου μιλησει εκτος αν ειναι πολυ σοβαρο"..........έρχεται να σε βοηθησει "του λες οτι τον ευχαριστεις πολυ αλλα προτιμας να το κανεις μονη σου γιατι καποιες δουλειες ειναι μονο για τις μαμαδες".... σου λεει οτι βαριεται "του λες οτι οταν βαριομαστε ψαχνουμε να βρουμε μονοι μας τι μας αρεσει".... σου λεει να πας να παιξεις κι άλλο μαζι του ενω εσυ του εχεις αφιερωσει κατα τη γνωμη σου ηδη πολυ χρονο, του λες "οτι η μαμα εχει κι αλλες δουλειες που πρεπει να γινουν κ οτι δεν γινεται να σχολειται μονο μαζι του" και ξεκινα οτι δραστηριοτητα σου αρεσει πχ πλεξιμο, διαβασμα, ζαχαροπλασρτικη, ιντερνετ, οτι τραβαει η ψυχη σου.... "σου λεει οτι βαριεται τα παιχνιδια του του λες "δηλαδη δεν χρειαζεται να παρουμε αλλα".... και κοβεις την κουβεντα εκει.....εσυ εισαι η ΜΑΜΑ εσυ επιλεγεις που μπαινει το στοπ... και μην ξεχνας τα παιδια ειναι μικρα χιτλερακια!!!! 

στα λεω αυτα γιατι το να ειναι αυτονομος ειναι κατι που πρεπει να το μαθει νωρις διαφορετικα θα ειναι κολλημενος σε σενα κ θα θελει μονιμως καποιον να ασχολειται μαζι του... και για τον μικρο θα ειναι κακο κ εσενα μακροπροθεσμα θα σε κουρασει...

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

καλησπερα Luna μου!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Είναι πολύ πιο πονυρός από όσο μπορείς να φανταστείς!!!! 

Θα τα προσπαθίσω Κόνικα μου, φαντάζομαι αυτό πρέπει να γίνει επανυλημμένα αρκετές φορές μέχρι να το εμπεδόσει. Θα το προσπαθίσω όμως. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σου!!! Ελπίζω να πιάσουν!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα Μίζερυ μου!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα παιδιά!!! Τί μου κάνετε? Εγώ νυστάζωωωωωω!!!!! Προσπαθώ να ετοιμάσω την τούρτα την εξαδέλφης μου και τρέχω να προλάβω. Σήμερα έχει ξενύχτη ΄πάλι αλλά δνε πειράζει χαλάλι!!!!

22 Ιουνίου έχω το επόμενο μου ραντεβού με τον χειρούργο μου και αποφάσισα πως θα συζητίσω μαζί του για βραχιονοπλαστική. Ξέρω, θα μου πείτε είναι νωρίς ακόμα, όμως θέλω να ξέρω αν θα μπορεί να το κάνει αυτός, ή αν θα μου δώσει παραπεμπτικό στους πλαστικούς χειρουργούς, και τί λίστες αναμονής υπάρχουν. Προτιμώ να μπω από τώρα στην λίστα αναμονής ούτως ώστε να έχει προχωρίσει το όνομά μου προς τα πάνω και να το ξανατρέξω το θέμα προς το τέλος του χρόνου, παρά να περιμένω να χάσω όλα μου τα κιλά και μετά να το ψάξω.

Εχει κάνει κανείς από σας βραχιονοπλαστική? και αν ναι πως ήταν η μετενχειριτική περίοδος?

----------


## Ασημένια

Πωλίνα πότε θα ανεβάσεις φωτό απτην καινουργια τούρτα? Με έχουν πιάσει οι τάσεις μαζοχισμού και αυτοκαταστροφής μαζι!:crazy:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!!! Απόψε θα την τελειώσω καλή μου, αλλά μάλλον αύριο βράδυ θα την ανεβάζω. Δεν το διακυνδινεύω, μήπως και την δει η ξαδέλφη μου πρωτού της κάνω την έκπληξη!!!!! Ξέρει πως θα της κάνω τούρτα, αλλά δεν ξέρει τί!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα σας!!!!!

Τί μου κάνετε? Επιτέλους τελείωσε η τούρτα, και να την!!!!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

απιστευτηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη !!!!!!!!!!! πιανει το χερι σου!

αχχχ.. τωρα εχω ορεξη για γλυκο και δε κανειιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ατιμη λουναααααα!!!! μ'εκαψες :borg:

----------


## click

:shocked2: τι εκανες παλι καλλιτεχνιδα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

τη γεμιση θελω να δω :smilegrin:

----------


## stellaki

Πωλίνα,είσαι απίστευτη!Μπράβο σου!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## mitsokolo

μπραβο Πωλινα! πολυ καλη! τι γευση ειναι? θελω ανατριχιαστικες λεπτομεριες! φατε ματια ψαρια! :lol: :lol: :lol:

----------


## Alina_ed

χιχι κουκλα η κουκλα σου! μπραβο πωλινακι

----------


## Ασημένια

:Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: :

----------


## welldah

Wow!!! Μπράβο Πωλίνα είναι καταπληκτική! Μου θυμίζει τούρτες από την Joy the Baker!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by click_
> :shocked2: τι εκανες παλι καλλιτεχνιδα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> τη γεμιση θελω να δω :smilegrin:


χαχχαχαχαχ Δεν πρόλαβα να βγάνω την γέμιση!!!! Εξαφανίστηκε!!! Τα μαλιά ήταν δούκισσα (μοσαικό το λέτε εσείς) και το πρόσωπο ήταν φράουλα/πατισερύ αυτό που έκανα και στην δικιά μου!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ κορίτσια!!!! Μην κάνω τώρα quote σε όλες!!!!!!

Μιτσοκόλο μου, όπως είπα και στην κλικ δεν πρόλαβα να φωτογραφίσω γέμιση!!! Εξαφανίστηκε!!! Και τις φώτο που έβγαλα ήταν την ώρα που την τελείωσα πρωτού μπει στο ψυγείο και μετά παραδοθεί στην ξαδέλφη!!!! Πάντος η ίδια τρελλάθηκε, γιατί να σημειώσω πως η κοπελιά της μιάζει, και τρελλάθηκε που της έφτιαξα τον εαυτό της!!!!!!

----------


## break

ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ μια τέλεια τούρτα!!!!!!!!!!

Πολύ ωραία την έκανες!

----------


## click

καλυτερα που δεν εβγαλες τη γεμιση, μη μας κολασεις αλλο :P

τις τουρτες της κονινα θελω να τις φαω, τις δικες σου οταν δε φαινεται η γεμιση θελω να τις φωτογραφισω και να τις θαυμαζω! :smilegrin:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Αυτό που εγώ έχω να πω σχετικά με τις τούρτες σου,Πωλίνα,
(καθώς εκβίασες σχόλιο μου)είναι πως δείχνεις να το αγαπάς πάρα
πάρα πολύ και θεωρώ πως οφείλεις στον εαυτό σου να του δώσεις
το χώρο και το φως στη ζωή σου,που του πρέπει.Δεν έχω ιδέα
από μαγειρική πόσο μάλλον από ζαχαροπλαστική αλλά φαντάζομαι
τη δουλειά και τις λεπτές ισορροπίες,που πρέπει να τηρηθούν!
Χαίρομαι που νιώθεις δημιουργική και δίνεις χαρά και στους δικούς σου!
Εύχομαι από καρδιάς να το πάμε σύντομα ένα βήμα παραπέρα!
Κι εσύ κι εγώ επιτέλους να διεκδικήσουμε αυτό για το οποίο
είμαστε ταγμένες!Και για σένα είμαι πολύ αισιόδοξη!Αλήθεια!
Είναι ευλογία η εργασία σου ν'αφορά ό,τι αγαπάς!Με το καλό μας!
Όταν μου κάνεις τούρτα αγγελάκι ή Παρίσι ή Μικρό Πρίγκιππα
ή Έναστρη Νύχτα για τα δικά μου γενέθλια θα εκφέρω άποψη
και για τα υπόλοιπα!Να χαίρεσαι την ξαδέρφη σου!Φιλάκια πολλά!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by click_
> καλυτερα που δεν εβγαλες τη γεμιση, μη μας κολασεις αλλο :P
> 
> τις τουρτες της κονινα θελω να τις φαω, τις δικες σου οταν δε φαινεται η γεμιση θελω να τις φωτογραφισω και να τις θαυμαζω! :smilegrin:


Μα αυτό είναι το θέμα της συγκεκριμένης τέχνης καλή μου!!!!!! Οχι τόσο να σε κάνουν να θες να τις φάς, όσο το να φοβάσε μην τις αγγίξεις και λιώσουν λες και είναι από ζάχαρη (που είναι δηλαδή!!!!!). 

Δεν μου αρέσει να φτιάχνω κάτι που απλά να σε τραβάει στο μάτι για να ορμίξεις. Αλλοστε γιαυτό ποτέ πριν δεν ασχολίθηκα με την ζαχαροπλαστική. 

Μου αρέσει αυτό που θα φτιάξω να εντυπωσιάσει τον ενδιαφερόμενο τόσο πολύ, που να μην τον νοιάζει τί γέμιση έχει, ή πως είναι η γεύση, αλλά να μένει κατενθουσιασμένος με αυτό που βλέπει. Οπως έγινε και χτες με την ξαδέλφη μου!!! Που δεν ήθελε με τίποτα να την κόψει!!!!

----------


## Mak

polinaki,χίλια μπράβο! Τι ωραία που είναι δημιουργείς!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> Αυτό που εγώ έχω να πω σχετικά με τις τούρτες σου,Πωλίνα,
> (καθώς εκβίασες σχόλιο μου)είναι πως δείχνεις να το αγαπάς πάρα
> πάρα πολύ και θεωρώ πως οφείλεις στον εαυτό σου να του δώσεις
> το χώρο και το φως στη ζωή σου,που του πρέπει.Δεν έχω ιδέα
> από μαγειρική πόσο μάλλον από ζαχαροπλαστική αλλά φαντάζομαι
> τη δουλειά και τις λεπτές ισορροπίες,που πρέπει να τηρηθούν!
> Χαίρομαι που νιώθεις δημιουργική και δίνεις χαρά και στους δικούς σου!
> Εύχομαι από καρδιάς να το πάμε σύντομα ένα βήμα παραπέρα!
> ...


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Ναταλία μου. Πραγματικά δεν με νοιάζει πόσες ώρες θα κάνω να την φτιάξω, δεν με νοίαζει πόση ενέργεια θα καταναλώσω, ποτέ δεν σκέφτηκα πως τόσο κόπος θα πάει χαμένος με μια μαχαιριά από τον εορτάζοντα. Το μόνο που με νοιάζει είναι η απελευθέρωση της ψυχής μου που νιώθω εκείνη την ώρα, και αυτό είναι υπέροχο συνέσθημα!!!

Οσο για τα δικά σου γενέθλια, Εχω χρόνο μπροστά μου να σκεφτώ πως θα το κάνω, και να σου ετοιμάσω μια όμορφη έναστρη νύχτα, μαζί με τον μικρό σου πριγκιπα, με θέα τον πύργο του Αιφελ και κάπου ψηλά ένα αγγελουδάκι να σας προσέχει από κάθε τί το άσχημο!!! Πως θα σου φαινότανε?

Φιλάκια πολλά κούκλα μου!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by break_
> ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ μια τέλεια τούρτα!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Πολύ ωραία την έκανες!





> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> polinaki,χίλια μπράβο! Τι ωραία που είναι δημιουργείς!


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ κορίτσια μου!!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Πωλινάκι, καλημέρα;;; Πώς είσαι;;; 
Τι τούρτα είναι αυτή!!!! Ενθουσιάστηκα!!!! Και φαντάσου ότι δεν τη λιγουρεύομαι καν, γιατί δεν είμαι του γλυκού!!! Είσαι τυχερή που πέρασαν τα γενέθλιά μου, αλλιώς....θα σε έβαζα σε αναγκαστικό κόπο!!!!

----------


## puzzle

Εγώ τώρα πήρα χαμπάρι τις τούρτες και τον καυγά στο άλλο τόπικ που συνεχίστηκε σ' αυτό!
Ρε Πωλινάκι εγώ να ξέρεις είμαι μαζί σου! Όλοι έχουν χώρο σ' αυτόν τον κόσμο! Όλοι! Και πρώτοι πρέπει να το κάνουμε εμείς που "μειονεκτούμε" αυτό μέρος της καθημερινότητάς μας! Κι εσύ το καταφέρνεις και μπράβο σου χίλιες φορές!
Εμένα μου άρεσε ο εαυτός μου στα 63 κάποτε και θέλω να τον ξαναδώ έτσι. Όμως στα ενδιάμεσα κιλά έχω δικαίωμα ύπαρξης! Τόσο πολύ θύμωσα με όσα διάβασα που παρ' όλο που είχα γράψει αλλού πως "άσπρη-άσπρη και παχιά δεν βγαίνω στην παραλία" τώρα αναθεωρώ: θα βγω! Ποιον ενοχλώ;;; Δεν κατάλαβα δηλαδή! Με κουβαλάει κανένας στην πλάτη του και τον κουράζω; Αν θέλει ας μη με φλερτάρει, ας μη με κάνει παρέα κι αν τον ενοχλώ τόσο ας αποστρέψει το βλέμμα του και στην τελική ας πάρει τα κουβαδάκια του και άντε στο σούπερ παραντάιζ!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by koukoutsi_
> Πωλινάκι, καλημέρα;;; Πώς είσαι;;; 
> Τι τούρτα είναι αυτή!!!! Ενθουσιάστηκα!!!! Και φαντάσου ότι δεν τη λιγουρεύομαι καν, γιατί δεν είμαι του γλυκού!!! Είσαι τυχερή που πέρασαν τα γενέθλιά μου, αλλιώς....θα σε έβαζα σε αναγκαστικό κόπο!!!!


Καθόλου αναγκαστικός κόπος!!! Ομως πως θα στην έστελνα? αυτό ειναι ένα προβληματάκι!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by puzzle_
> Εγώ τώρα πήρα χαμπάρι τις τούρτες και τον καυγά στο άλλο τόπικ που συνεχίστηκε σ' αυτό!
> Ρε Πωλινάκι εγώ να ξέρεις είμαι μαζί σου! Όλοι έχουν χώρο σ' αυτόν τον κόσμο! Όλοι! Και πρώτοι πρέπει να το κάνουμε εμείς που "μειονεκτούμε" αυτό μέρος της καθημερινότητάς μας! Κι εσύ το καταφέρνεις και μπράβο σου χίλιες φορές!
> Εμένα μου άρεσε ο εαυτός μου στα 63 κάποτε και θέλω να τον ξαναδώ έτσι. Όμως στα ενδιάμεσα κιλά έχω δικαίωμα ύπαρξης! Τόσο πολύ θύμωσα με όσα διάβασα που παρ' όλο που είχα γράψει αλλού πως "άσπρη-άσπρη και παχιά δεν βγαίνω στην παραλία" τώρα αναθεωρώ: θα βγω! Ποιον ενοχλώ;;; Δεν κατάλαβα δηλαδή! Με κουβαλάει κανένας στην πλάτη του και τον κουράζω; Αν θέλει ας μη με φλερτάρει, ας μη με κάνει παρέα κι αν τον ενοχλώ τόσο ας αποστρέψει το βλέμμα του και στην τελική ας πάρει τα κουβαδάκια του και άντε στο σούπερ παραντάιζ!


Κοίταξε κούκλα μου, δεν θέλω να γίνω μελό, αλλά όταν έχεις φτάσει μια κλοστή πριν τον θάνατο, και σου εχει δοθει μια δευτερη ευκαιρια, δεν την χαραμιζεις μεστην μιζέρια, και στο τι θα πει ο κοσμος ή στο τι θα σκευτεί ο κόσμος κτλ. Αρπάζεις την ζωή από τα κέρατα και την κουμαντάρεις εσύ!!!! Παντα ένιωθα καλά, και πάντα με αγαπούσα, πόσο μάλλον μετά από κάπια περιστατικά που πέρασα!

χαχαχαχαχαχαχα Ασπρη άσπρη και παχιά ε? χεχεχε 

Εγώ πάντος και στην παραλία μου πάω, και στην πισίνα, και δεν με νοιάζει τίποτα. ασε που φροντίζω να παραμένω και άσπρη άσπρη σαν το γάλα γιατί πιστεύω πως το μαύρισμα είναι απλά νεκρά κίτταρα του δέρματος μας, και άντε μετά το καλοκαιρι να τρεχουμε για απολέπιση κτλ. ΟΧΙ μια χαρα ειμαι και κατασπρη!!!! Να λαμπω και πιο πολυ, και να ξεχωρίζω και από τα εκατονταδες μαυρισμενα κορμιά!!!!!

----------


## smart

πωλινακι η τουρτα ειναι πανεμορφη, μπραβο σου, εχεις εξελιξει τις ικανοτητες σου  :Smile:  κ σ ανωτερα!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ σμαρτ μου

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Πωλινάκι, και μόνο σε φωτογραφία να μου την έστελνες ικανοποιημένη θα ήμουν !!! 
 :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by koukoutsi_
> Πωλινάκι, και μόνο σε φωτογραφία να μου την έστελνες ικανοποιημένη θα ήμουν !!!


Και πιος θα την έτρωγε κούκλα μου? οι τούρτες μου είναι μεγάλες, δεν είναι χραπ δυο μπουκιές και τελείωσε!!!!!! εκτος που αν σου εφτιαχνα cup cake!!! χΑΧΑΧΑ

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Εντάξει τότε, θα αρκεστώ σε αυτό. Μην πάει και τσάμπα η τουρτα!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

¨ :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα!!!!! Αλλα 50 λεπτά σήμερα περπάτημα!!!! Ελπίζω να έχω την ευκαιρία να πάω και αύριο!!!!

----------


## smart

μπραβο πωλινακι  :Smile:

----------


## Ciciliana

ww.........τωρα την ειδα..πολυ καλη!
σε αυτην ομως δεν εβαλες στηθος :\
τεσπα... ομορφη..................

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!!! Σισι μου αυτή είναι άλλο στυλ, δεν της πάει το στήθος. Αυτή η όλη φάση είναι το πρόσωπο και τα μαλιά. το σώμα απλά το σχημάτισα για να φαίνετε πιο ολοκληρομένη!

----------


## polinaki1983

Μετά από συζήτηση με έναν πολύ καλό φίλο, τον οποίο ευχαριστώ που είναι δίπλα μου σε αυτή μου την προσπάθεια, και μετά από δική του παρότρινση, αποφάσισα να κλείσω ραντεβού να πάω σε διατροφολόγο να κάνω μέτρηση βασικού μεταβολισμού, γιατί πιστεύει πως ο μεταβολισμός μου έχει πέσει πολύ χαμηλά μετά από τόσα χειρουργεία και τόση ταλαιπωρεία. 

ετσι λοιπόν βρήκα μία διαιτολόγο/διατροφολόγο η οποία είναι και λέκτωρας στο πανεπιστήμιο, και την πήρα τηλέφωνο. Την ρώτησα αν κάνει την συγκεκριμένη εξέταση, και της ανέφερα ότι είμαι χειρουργημένη κτλ. Μου είπε πως έχει ειδικευτεί σε άτομα που έχουν κάνει βαριατρικά χειρουργεία και πως μπορεί να με βοηθήσει, αν το θέλω και εγώ, και με διατροφή εκτός από την μέτριση μεταβολισμού. 

Θα πάω την Τρίτη, 7 Ιουνίου 2011 κοντά της, να κάνουμε την μέτριση του βασικού μεταβολισμού, να κάνουμε και μια λιπομέτριση και θα συζητίσω μαζί της το όλο μου ιστορικό και αναλόγως θα κρίνω αν θέλω να μου κάνει μια διατροφή ή όχι. 

Για να είμαι ηληκρινής, αν μου αρέσει σαν διατροφολόγος, θα κάνω διατροφή μαζί της, αλλά δεν θα σταματίσω να πηγαίνω και σαυτήν του γιατρού μου. Απλά θα της αναφέρω ότι έκανα την εξής εξέταση, και ότι ακολουθώ το τάδε διατροφολόγιο για να το περάσει και αυτή στο ιστορικό που κρατάει για μένα. Και αν σε κάτι δεν συμφωνεί θα μου το πει.

Αναμένουμε λοιπόν μέχρι την Τρίτη, για να ξέρω τί θα γίνει τελικά.....

----------


## LoLi.Pop

Και πολύ καλά θα κάνεις Πωλίνα μ! ΚΑλή επιτυχία και καλά αποτελέσματα σου εύχομαι! :spin:
Να τις πας την διατροφή του γιατρού σου να την δει.. Απλώς δεν είναι λίγο νωρίς για να τροποποιήσεις την διατροφή σου;

----------


## polinaki1983

Loli.pop μου δεν θα τροποποιήσω την διατροφή μου. Θα την βάλω σε μια τάξη γιατί μέχρι τώρα τρώω ότι θέλω, χωρίς να γνωρίζω συνδιασμούς κτλ. Ομως δεν γίνετε έτσι, αφού κιόλας αποτέλεσμα μηδέν ειδικά τον τελευταίο μήνα.

----------


## LoLi.Pop

Καλά θα κάνεις τότε..  :Smile: 
Σου είπα και χθες.. Χαλάρωσε βγάλτο απ' το μυαλό σου και θα φύγουν σαν νερό! 
Καλή επιτυχία και πάλι για την γιατρό!  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ κούκλα μου, απλά επειδή δεν θέλω η ιστορία να επαναλυφθεί με το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα, θα ηρεμίσω και θα χαλαρώσω μόνο όταν ξέρω τί γινετε....

----------


## anna9

Ειδα την τουρτα σου κ ξετρελαθηκα εχουμε μια chef εδω μεσα ΕΥΓΕ :thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

Θενκς Αννα μου!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας. Τί κάνετε? 

Αλλα 50 λεπτά περπάτημα χτες. σήμερα δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να πάω, αλλά επειδή θα πάω στο παζάρι με τον μικρό και στο mall και μάλλον και στο πάρτο πιστεύω θα καλυπτεί η ώρα μου.

----------


## stellaki

Καλημερα Πωλινακι!

Δραστηρια και με το παραπανω εισαι,οποτε ειναι σαν να καλυψες το περπατημα σου!Καλημερα να εχεις!Καλα να περασεις!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα Στέλλα μου. Το Σάββατο είναι η μέρα μου εμ τον μικρό, και απολαμβάνουμε κάθε λεπτό του στα ψώνια και στις βόλτες!!!! Ευτυχώς έχω την αδελφή μου και μου καθαρίζει το σπίτι, και την πληρώνω όπως πλήρωνα πριν την ξένη κοπέλλα, αλλα ξέρω πως καθαρίζει καλύτερα, και πάνω από όλα δεν θα κλέψει τίποτα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PM79

Hello Pauline.  :Smile: 

Δε ρωτάω τι κάνεις, γιατί διάβασα λιγάκι και βλέπω ότι από δραστηριότητες σκίζεις.

Μη γκρινιάζεις άμα βρέχει βρε. Η λειψυδρία στην Κύπρο ήταν πάντα λαίλαπα, ας βρέξει να πίνετε νεράκι το καλοκαίρι και να μη το κόβουν όπως πριν από κάποια χρόνια.

Βλέπω τα κιλάκια σου φεύγουν αργά αλλά σταθερά.

Ούτως ή άλλως όπως το βλέπω και γω τώρα, πότε θα μπορούσες να χάσεις 18 κιλά σε 3 μήνες και μάλιστα με μικρή προσπάθεια? :wink1:

Καλή συνέχεια και θα τα ξαναπ(ι)ούμε :grin:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα Πάρη μου!!!! Πολύ χαίρομαι που επιτέλους βγήκες!!!! Ελπίζω να τα πούμε σύντομα!!!!

Σχετικά με το νερό, δεν μας το κόβουν πια, απλά μας ποτίζουν νερό της θάλασσας!!!!!!!!! 

19 κιλά σε 3 μήνες παρακαλώ, όχι 18 μην μου τα λιγοστεύεις!!!!! Παραπονιέμαι γιατί είναι πολύ μικρή η απώλεια τον τελευταίο μήνα, και είναι σαν να βλέπω την ιστορία να επαναλαμβάνετε. και δεν θέλω να έχει το ίδιο τέλος!!!!

Εσύ από την άλλη, είσαι ήδη στα μισά της πορείας σου!!!!!!! 

Φιλάκια και θα τα πούμε και από τηλεφώνου!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα σας.  Μόλις κατάφερα να κάτσω σήμερα! 

Φύγαμε το πρωί με τον μικρό 8μιση από το σπίτι, πήγαμε τράπεζα, πήγαμε παζάρι, ήρθαμε σπίτι στις 11 και φέραμε τα πράγματα, φύγαμε πήγαμε στην υπεραγορά, ήρθαμε σπίτι και φέραμε και αυτά τα ψώνια στις 1, μέχρι να συγιρίσω, να καθαρίσω και λίγο το ΄ψυγείο έγινε δύο, έκανα γάλα του μικρού και ξάπλωσα μαζί του λίγο να κοιμηθεί, συκόθηκα και άπλωσα τα ρούχα και 3μιση φύγαμε με την μαμά να πάμε σε ένα κατάστημα, ήρθαμε σπίτι 5μιση, έφτιαξα μια υπέροχη διακόσμηση σε ενα βάζο πατώματος που μου είχαν κάνει δώρο, και στις 6 φύγαμε με τον μικρό και πήγαμε σε παιχνιδότοπο. 

Πρώτη φορά είχαμε πάει εκεί, και ο μικρός φοβόταν λίγο και η κοπέλα εκεί μου λέει αν θες μπορείς να μπεις και εσύ μαζί του. Και της λέω μα δέν έχει όριο βάρους? και μου λέει ναι, 90 κιλά. Εσείς δεν είστε τόσο, μπορείτε να μπείτε. Από την μια χάρηκα που δεν με υπολόγιζε για τόσο, από την άλλη στεναχωρέθηκα που δεν μπορούσα στην πραγματικότητα να μπω μαζί του στο παιχνίδι γιατί είμαι 106. Μπήκα μαζί του λοιπόν στα επίπεδα του παιχνιδιού που ήταν κάτω, με τις μπάλες κτλ και περάσαμε υπέροχα!!!! Επιστρέψαμε σπίτι στις 8μιση!!!!

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Και της λέω μα δέν έχει όριο βάρους? και μου λέει ναι, 90 κιλά. Εσείς δεν είστε τόσο, μπορείτε να μπείτε.


Να κάτι ακόμη που πέτυχες βγάζοντας λίγα κιλά από πάνω σου! Και μπορεί να μην έχει ακριβώς ζυγαριά ο περίγυρος, αλλά αυτό σημαίνει πως όντως η εξωτερική εμφάνιση πια δείχνει "κάτω από 90", δηλαδή "αναμενόμενη", "νορμάλ", "φυσιολογική". Μπορείς πια να μπεις ΚΑΙ στον παιδότοπο! :yes::yes::yes:

----------


## angela-miss piggy

Πονεμένη ιστορία...πόσες χαρές και εμπειρίες χάνουμε λόγω των κιλών μας!
Με πειράζει πολύ αυτό.
Δεν μπορώ να χαρώ τη θάλασσα με τα παιδιά μου γιατί ντρέπομαι να εμφανιστώ με μαγιώ / δεν μπόρεσα σε μια εκδρομή να κάνω ράφτινκ, ιππασία και να περάσω πάνω από το ποτάμι κρεμασμένη σε σχοινί που γλυστρά γρήγορα, μαζί με το γιο μου/ δεν μπορώ να κάνω σκι μαζι με τα παιδιά μου/
δεν μπορώ να ανέβω στις νεροτσουλήθρες στη Waterland...

Υπομονή Πωλίνα, σε 3-4 μήνες θα μπορείς να μπεις και συ στο φουσκωτό του παιδότοπου!:tumble:

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by angela-miss piggy_
> 
> ...δεν μπορώ να κάνω σκι μαζι με τα παιδιά μου...


Ax!Ski!Η λαχτάρα της ζωής μου!Δεν υπάρχει ωραιότερη αίσθηση ελευθερίας!
Αν είχα παιδιά κι ήταν κατηγορία baby πίστας,καλύτερα μόνη μου επάνω...ʼκαρδη μάνα ε;

ʼλλο λες εσύ βέβαια,αλλά ο νηστικός που καρβέλια ονειρεύεται διάβασε δύο απωθημένα του σε μία πρόταση και παραληρεί!

Εντός θέματος τώρα...έχετε δίκιο,κορίτσια,να νιώθετε όπως νιώθετε...Χάνετε πολλά 
σημαντικά μοιράσματα και δυστυχώς δεν ξαναγυρνάνε...Τουλάχιστον μην αποτρέπετε 
τον εαυτό σας να συμμετέχει στις χαρές που πρακτικά μπορεί.Τα παιδιά σας δε σας αλλάζουν 
με καμιά μαμά κορμάρα του κόσμου!Δείτε την εικόνα μέσα απ'τα δικά τους μάτια όσο μπορείτε.

----------


## angela-miss piggy

Πράγματι Ναταλία, ο γιος μου απορεί που δε μπαίνω στη θάλασσα, επειδή ντρέπομαι για το σώμα μου.
Όμως μου είπε κάποιες φορές διακριτικά και γλυκά ότι θέλει να αδυνατίσω και να γίνω όπως με βλέπει σε φωτογραφίες που βγήκα πριν 11 χρόνια.
Ενώ ο μικρός μου γιος (6 ετών θα γίνει σ'ένα μήνα) καθε μέρα μου λέει πόσο όμορφη και γλυκιά είμαι, πόσο ωραία μυρίζω και πόσο καλή μανούλα είμαι...ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ!!!:starhit::starhit:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by anna65_
> Μπορείς πια να μπεις ΚΑΙ στον παιδότοπο! :yes::yes::yes:


Οχι ακριβώς, μόνο θεωρητικά μπορώ να μπω, και δυστυχώς πρακτικά είμαι πολύυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ υ μακριά ακόμα.....




> _Originally posted by angela-miss piggy_
> ....Δεν μπορώ να χαρώ τη θάλασσα με τα παιδιά μου γιατί ντρέπομαι να εμφανιστώ με μαγιώ...... 
> 
> Υπομονή Πωλίνα, σε 3-4 μήνες θα μπορείς να μπεις και συ στο φουσκωτό του παιδότοπου!:tumble:


Δεν ντρέπομαι να εμφανιστώ με μαγιώ, ούτε να παίξω με τα κουβαδάκια στην άμμο με τον μικρό μου. Πέρισυ το κάναμε αρκετά, και φέτος που είναι ακόμα πιο μεγάλος θα το κάνουμε ακόμα πιο πολύ!!!!!

Οσο για τον παιδότοπο, δεν θέλω να μπω στο φουσκωτό, σαυτό έμπαινα όταν ήμουνα μικρή, θέλω να μπω στο μεγάλο παιχνίδι, με τα πολλά επίπεδα, και τις πολλές τσουλίθρες, και τους πολλούς τροχούς που περνάς από μέσα, και τις πολλές μπάλες που παίφτουν πάνω σου, και τις πολλές κρυψώνες που περνάς από μέσα!!!!! (ναι σαν μωρό κάνω, το ξέρω!!!)

Ομως το βλέπω δυστυχώς σαν κάτι άπιαστο με τα σημερινά δεδομένα τουλάχιστον........

Τέλος πάντον....

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κιόλας, μιας και πριν δεν είπα!!!

Ετοιμάζομαι να πάω στο Hamam σήμερα. να περάσω 2 ώρες ξεκούρασης, με τα μασαζ μου και τις σάουνες μου. Μας έκανς δώρο η αδελφή μου εμένα και της μαμάς από ένα κουπόνι 80 ευρώ για το Hamam Soultan, το οποίο είναι ένα πολύ παλιό τούρκικο λουτρό, και το έχουν διαμορφώσει και έχουν μασέρ με διάφορες ειδικότητες, και κάνουν διάφορες θεραπείες, και μας πήρε το πακέτο που έχει 50 λεπτά μασάζ σε όλο το σώμα, και σάουνα. Για να δούμε. Πρώτη φορά θα πάω. Πάντος ότι και να είναι πιστεύω πως σήμερα που το κανονίσαμε είναι η κατάληλη μέρα για μένα, με βάση και την ψυχολογία μου.

Σας φιλώ γλυκά, και θα σας ενημερώσω μετά για την "εμπειρία" μου!!!

----------


## puzzle

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> Οσο για τον παιδότοπο, δεν θέλω να μπω στο φουσκωτό, σαυτό έμπαινα όταν ήμουνα μικρή, θέλω να μπω στο μεγάλο παιχνίδι, με τα πολλά επίπεδα, και τις πολλές τσουλίθρες, και τους πολλούς τροχούς που περνάς από μέσα, και τις πολλές μπάλες που παίφτουν πάνω σου, και τις πολλές κρυψώνες που περνάς από μέσα!!!!!



Χαχαχαχαχαχα, τελικά η μητρότητα έχει χαρές που δεν φανταζόμουν! :tumble::tumble::tumble: Πλάκα κάνω, ωραίο ακούγεται!
Ααααχ, ʼντζελα, τι ωραίο αυτό που είπες με το πιτσιρικάκι σου! Χθες είδα τον ανιψιό μου. Του λέω: "Σωτήρη, πόσων χρονών είσαι;"- "Τεσσάρων" μου λέει. "Του χρόνου πόσο θα είσαι;"- "Πεντάρων!" :smilegrin: Τον είχα όλη την ώρα δίπλα μου και τον πείραζα- ήθελα να τον φάω! Είναι η αγαπημένη μου ηλικία!

Nadine, για σκι στα χιόνια μιλάμε ή για θαλάσσιο; Υποθέτω για το πρώτο! Έχει αυτό όριο βάρους; Αν όχι, εγώ προσφέρομαι να πάμε να μάθουμε μαζί! Αν και για τον εαυτό μου φαντάζομαι μερικές πολύ αστείες εικόνες (εγώ αγκαλιά με ένα δέντρο, εγώ με σπασμένο πόδι και άλλα χαρούμενα ενσταντανέ)...

----------


## puzzle

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλημέρα κιόλας, μιας και πριν δεν είπα!!!
> 
> Ετοιμάζομαι να πάω στο Hamam σήμερα. να περάσω 2 ώρες ξεκούρασης, με τα μασαζ μου και τις σάουνες μου. Μας έκανς δώρο η αδελφή μου εμένα και της μαμάς από ένα κουπόνι 80 ευρώ για το Hamam Soultan, το οποίο είναι ένα πολύ παλιό τούρκικο λουτρό, και το έχουν διαμορφώσει και έχουν μασέρ με διάφορες ειδικότητες, και κάνουν διάφορες θεραπείες, και μας πήρε το πακέτο που έχει 50 λεπτά μασάζ σε όλο το σώμα, και σάουνα. Για να δούμε. Πρώτη φορά θα πάω. Πάντος ότι και να είναι πιστεύω πως σήμερα που το κανονίσαμε είναι η κατάληλη μέρα για μένα, με βάση και την ψυχολογία μου.
> 
> Σας φιλώ γλυκά, και θα σας ενημερώσω μετά για την "εμπειρία" μου!!!


Χλιδή!  :Wink:  :Wink:  Να περάσεις καλά!  :Smile:

----------


## angela-miss piggy

Πωλίνα θα περάσεις σίγουρα καλάααα!!!
Στη σάουνα έχει θερμοκρασία ως 90 βαθμούς...για πρώτη φορά ίσως νιώσεις δυσφορία, η σάουνα σ'αντίθεση με το χαμάμ έχει ξηρή ζέστη.
Φυσικά το καλύτερο είναι το μασάζ...50 λεπτά χαλάρωσης!!!Τέλεια!:tumble:

Puzzle τέτοιες αστείες αλλά και επικίνδυνες εικόνες στο σκι περνούν και από το δικό μου μυαλό...Σκέφτομαι τι θα φορέσω σ'αυτά τα κιλά και ότι θα φαίνομαι σαν αρκούδα...δεν το τόλμησα ακόμη, αν και έχουμε χιονοδρομικό στην πόλη μου (Δράμα).
Ίσως τον ερχόμενο χειμώνα, αν χάσω αρκετά κιλά με τη σλιβ, να το τολμήσω! Ελπίζω να ανοίξει το χιονοδρομικό, γιατί φέτος ήταν κλειστό.

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλημέρα κιόλας, μιας και πριν δεν είπα!!!
> 
> Ετοιμάζομαι να πάω στο Hamam σήμερα. να περάσω 2 ώρες ξεκούρασης, με τα μασαζ μου και τις σάουνες μου. Μας έκανς δώρο η αδελφή μου εμένα και της μαμάς από ένα κουπόνι 80 ευρώ για το Hamam Soultan, το οποίο είναι ένα πολύ παλιό τούρκικο λουτρό, και το έχουν διαμορφώσει και έχουν μασέρ με διάφορες ειδικότητες, και κάνουν διάφορες θεραπείες, και μας πήρε το πακέτο που έχει 50 λεπτά μασάζ σε όλο το σώμα, και σάουνα. Για να δούμε. Πρώτη φορά θα πάω. Πάντος ότι και να είναι πιστεύω πως σήμερα που το κανονίσαμε είναι η κατάληλη μέρα για μένα, με βάση και την ψυχολογία μου.
> 
> Σας φιλώ γλυκά, και θα σας ενημερώσω μετά για την "εμπειρία" μου!!!


και εγω θελω χαμαμ!!!!!!!! ποσο παει κατι τετοιο; σαουνα με ατμο (ατμολουτρο δηλαδη) η στεγνο; Μια φορα ειχα παει σε ενα σπα, αυτοι σαουνα λεγανε το ατμολουτρο και κοντεψα να μεινω εκει μεσα!

----------


## mitsokolo

πω ρε χλιδες! αν και ειμαι ΚΑΤΑ της σαουνας μονο κακο κανει στο σωμα μας... ενα μασαζακι το χτυπαγα ανετα

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα σας!!!!

Λοιπόν, πήγα και ήταν πραγματικά υπέροχα!!!! Η λεγόμενη σάουνα, μέσα στο Χαμάμ, είναι το παλιό τούρκικο λουτρό που είναι ένα τεράστιο δωμάτιο, φτιαγμένο με μάρμαρο και έχει μέσα μαρμάρινα κρεβάτια και καθήσματα. Κάτω από το πάτωμα, υπάρχει ειδικός μηχανισμός με πέτρες και νερό, από ότι μας εξήγησαν, που δημηουργούν ζεστασιά, και αυτή μεταδίδετε μέσω του πατώνατος και των τοίχων, μέσα στο δωμάτιο. Το δωμάτιο έχει ένα ειδικό σχήμα, στο οποίο όταν είσαι στους γύρω γύρω χώρους, η θερμοκρασία είμαι μέχρι 50 βαθμούς και προχωρώντας προς το κέντρο του δωματίου φτάνει τους 57. Εχει γύρω γύρω κάτι βρύσες οι οπίες έχουν ζεστό και κρύο νερό το οποίο μπορείς να βάζεις πάνω σου άμμα θες. 

Κάναμε λοιπόν 30 λεπτά από το Χαμάμ, και μετά μια κοπέλλα μας οδήγησε σε ένα δωματιάκι μέσα στο οποίο ξαπλώσαμε πάνω σε κάτι πέτρινα κρεβάτια και μας έκαναν απολέπιση κάθε εκατοστό του σώματός μας πρώτα με ένα ειδικό γάντι, μετά με μια ελήφη σχετικά μαλακή και τέλος μας σαπούνισαν με πράσινο σαπούνι και σφογγάρι θάλασσας. Αυτό κράτησε περίπου μισή ώρα και ήταν τέλειο!!!!

Οταν τελείωσε, μας είπαν να πάμε στο δωματιάκι μας, να βγάλουμε τα βρεγμένα εσώρουχα, να φορέσουμε καθαρά και καθαρή πετσέτα και να πιούμε κάτι μέχρι να έρθουν να πάμε για μασάζ. Μας κέρασαν λοιπόν τσάι κανέλα, λεβάντα και τριαντάφυλλο!!!!!!

Ηρθαν οι κοπέλλες για το μασάζ, και μας οδήγησαν την κάθε μια μέσα σε ξεχωριστό δωμάτιο και εκεί μας έκανα μασάζ και αιθέρια έλαια, και πάλι κάθε πόντο του σώματός μας. Αυτό κράτησε 50 λεπτά. 

Πραγματικά τελειώνοντας ένοιωθα μια απίστευτη ηρεμία και χαλάρωση. ΄Πάντος το βρήκα πολύ ωραίο μέρος για γυναικεία έξοδο σε κάτι το διαφορετικό!!!!!

----------


## smart

πωπωωωωω τελειαααααααααααα!!!
εχω σκασει απο τη ζηλεια μου πωλινακι, μπραβο!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Σμαρτάκι μου  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## *Katie

πωλινα καλα εχω καταζηλεψει!! Να το κανεις πιο συχνα αυτο τωρα που το ανακαλυψες . Το μασαζ και ολο αυτο το σκηνικο, ενεργοποιει τον μεταβολισμο, συσφιγγει την επιδερμιδα και βοηθα να εκκρινεις ορμονες φιλικες προς το περιβαλλον χαχαχαχα! Και ολο αυτο μονο 80 ευρω???? ΤΕΛΕΙΑ. 

Αχ κοριτσια και εγω λατρευω το σκι στο χιονι. Πηγαμε φετος στο Καιμακτσαλαν και εκανα καθε μερα. Ειμαι αρχαρια βεβαια και πηρα και δασκαλο, μετα απο 1,30ωρα σκι δεν μπορουσα να παρω τα ποδια μου. Ελπιζω του χρονου που θα εχω χασει περισσοτερα να μπορεσω καλυτερα. Παντως για οσους θελουν να το δοκιμασουν παρετε δασκαλο και να ειστε σιγουρες οτι θα μαθετε και δεν θα πεσετε να χτυπησετε ( 20 ευρο το μαθημα μιας ωρας) , μονο απλα μικρα πεσιματακια ανωδυνα. Με 3-4 μαθηματα θα κατεβενετε την αρχαρια πιστα !!! Εγω εκανα σκι και πανω απο 100 κιλα , σκασιλα μου τι νομιζουν οι αλλοι. παντα παχυσαρκη ειμουν σιγα μην καθομουν, να μην εκανα τα πραγματα που μου αρεσαν. Απλα τωρα μπορω να τα κανω με περισσοτερη ανεση . 

Καλη εβδομαδα σε ολους

----------


## puzzle

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> πωλινα καλα εχω καταζηλεψει!! Να το κανεις πιο συχνα αυτο τωρα που το ανακαλυψες . Το μασαζ και ολο αυτο το σκηνικο, ενεργοποιει τον μεταβολισμο, συσφιγγει την επιδερμιδα και βοηθα να εκκρινεις ορμονες φιλικες προς το περιβαλλον χαχαχαχα! Και ολο αυτο μονο 80 ευρω???? ΤΕΛΕΙΑ. 
> 
> Αχ κοριτσια και εγω λατρευω το σκι στο χιονι. Πηγαμε φετος στο Καιμακτσαλαν και εκανα καθε μερα. Ειμαι αρχαρια βεβαια και πηρα και δασκαλο, μετα απο 1,30ωρα σκι δεν μπορουσα να παρω τα ποδια μου. Ελπιζω του χρονου που θα εχω χασει περισσοτερα να μπορεσω καλυτερα. Παντως για οσους θελουν να το δοκιμασουν παρετε δασκαλο και να ειστε σιγουρες οτι θα μαθετε και δεν θα πεσετε να χτυπησετε ( 20 ευρο το μαθημα μιας ωρας) , μονο απλα μικρα πεσιματακια ανωδυνα. Με 3-4 μαθηματα θα κατεβενετε την αρχαρια πιστα !!! Εγω εκανα σκι και πανω απο 100 κιλα , σκασιλα μου τι νομιζουν οι αλλοι. παντα παχυσαρκη ειμουν σιγα μην καθομουν, να μην εκανα τα πραγματα που μου αρεσαν. Απλα τωρα μπορω να τα κανω με περισσοτερη ανεση . 
> 
> Καλη εβδομαδα σε ολους



Nadine, ακούς;;

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας....

Katie μου για να σου πω την αλήθια σκέφτομαι να πάω ακόμη μια΄φορά προς το τέλος του μήνα, έχει προσφορά το ίδιο πακέτο που έκανα εγώ, αλλά αντί μασάζ με αιθέρια έλαια, έχει μασάζ με άλατα και το έχει προσφορά 50ευρώ. Θα δω όμως.

Προς το παρόν δεν έχω όρεξη ούτε από το σπίτι να βγω..... Χτες το βράδυ πήγαμε βόλτα στον πεζόδρομο με τον άντρα μου και τον μικρό και το μόνο που ήθελα ήταν να εξαφανιστώ από εκεί...... 

Τέλος πάντον, θα μου περάσει... Φιλάκια

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Polinaki καλημερα............... Δεν το πισυευω οτι εισαι εσυ !!!!!
Εχασες τοσα κιλα , αγορασες φανταστικα ρουχα , αλλαξε η ψυχολογια σου και με το που αρχισε ο οργανισμος σου να αντιδρα με το σωστο ρυθμο απωλειας βαρους , εχεις βαλει πλερεζες?
Αν εχανες 10 κιλα καθε μηνα , θα σε μαζευαν απο το πατωμα !!! Δεν ειναι δυνατον να χανεις 10 κιλα μονο λιπος το μηνα ! Χανεις και θρεπτικα στοιχεια . Πωλινακι , χαλαρωσε και αυριο στην διατροφολο θα δεις οτι ολα θα μπουν σε μια σειρα και αδικα χαλασες το Σ/Κ.
Για αποζημιωση δε που ησουν ετσι , θα κλεισεις ομαδικο χαμαμ !!!!(αν δεν μας πεταξουν εξω απο τα γελια !!!!)
Χαλαρωσε Πωλινακι και θα το αντιμετωπισουμε και αυτο !!!! Το πολυ πολυ να σε κανουμε να γελας συνεχεια και να καις θερμιδες!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα Αλμα μου. Δεν θέλω να χάνω 10 κιλά τον μήνα. Ομως 5-6 κιλά τον μήνα έπρεπε να χάνονται΄το πρώτο 6μηνο, τουλάχιστον με βάση τα λεγόμενα του γιατρού και της διατροφολόγου. μην σου πω και με βάση τα δεδομένα των άλλων σληβάτων, και μου αρχίσετε πάλι τα μην συγκρίνεις κτλ κτλ κτλ.

Για μενα ο ρυθμός που έχω δεν είναι καθόλου φυσιολογικός. Τον έχω ξαναζήσει...... Και πάλι μην μου πείτε να μην συγκρίνω δακτύλιο και σληβ. Εγώ αυτό έχω στο μυαλό μου, αυτό έζησα, αυτό συγκρίνω. 

Το ότι αγόρασα φανταστικά ρούχα, και το ότι δείχνω όμορφα μέσα σε αυτά, δεν αλλάζει το γεγονός ότι η πορεία μου δεν είναι η αναμενόμενη. 

Οσο για το χαμάμ, εσεις κατευάτε Κύπρο, και θα το κλείσουμε όλο για μας. Θα πούμε ότι κάνουμε hens night!!! 

Θα χαλαρώσω μόνο αύριο απόγευμα που θα πάω στην διατροφολόγο και θα κάνω τις εξετάσεις. Να ξέρω είναι ή δεν είναι ο μεταβολισμός, ΄και τέλος πάντον τί μπορεί να είναι.

----------


## yannaki

Πωλινάκι καλημέρα! Μη μασάς με τα κιλά. Μια χαρά είναι η απώλεια σου. Σε 3 μήνες 20 κιλά σχεδόν είναι πολύ πολύ καλά. Μην συγκρίνεις τον εαυτό σου με αλλους, δεν έχει νοημα. Ο καθένας αντιδρά διαφορετικά. Η Bobon πχ με 20 μέρες διαφορα από εμενα εχει χασει 40 κιλά ενώ εγώ 30. Ε και.; Σημασία έχει ότι χάνω αργά πλέον αλλά σταθερά. Αυτό το μήνα έχασα μόνο 4 αλλα η διαφορά στο σωμα μου είναι μεγαλύτερη από ότι πιο παλιά. 52 νούμερο παντελόνι πλέον εν'ω σε αυτά τα κιλά παλιοτερα φόραγα 54 και ήταν και στενό. Το ιδιο και εσύ από όσο ξέρω και βλεπω στις φωτογραφίες σου. Η απώλεια είναι μεγάλη σε πόντους και αυτό έχει σημασία!
Τα φιλιά μου!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα Γιάννα μου. Συγκρίνω αποτελέσματα και στατιστηκές. Και σε καμία δεν είμαι μέσα......

ευτυχώς αυτό τον μήνα έχω και ραντεβού στον χειρούργο και θα το συζητήσω μαζί του. δεν θα φύγω από το γραφείο του αν δεν μου δώσει μια εξήγιση που να με ικανοποιεί.

----------


## yannaki

Πιστεύω πως επειδή είχες κάνει και τον δακτύλιο ο μεταβολισμός σου έχει ένα θέμα. Ισως η λύση είναι να αυξήσης κι αλλο την ασκηση(γρήγορο περπάτημα για πάνω από μισή ώρα) γυμναστήριο κτλ. Θα βοηθήσει τον οργανισμό σου να ξυπνήσει. Και όταν λέω γρήγορο περπάτημα εννόω γρήγορο.

----------


## polinaki1983

Γρήγορο περπάτημα κάνω για 40-50 λεπτά ανά μία και μία μέρα. και τώρα προσπαθώ να το εντάξω καθημερινά. Το επόμενο στάδιο είναι το τρέξιμο......

Θα δείξει......

Κοίτα, θα μου περάσει, απλά είναι η απογοήτευση της ζυγαριάς, ενώ από μεριάς μου κάνω ότι είναι δυνατός από το χέρι μου.....

----------


## smart

πωλινακι παλι ανυπομονη εισαι κ θα σε μαλωσω :P
αφου η εξωτερικη διαφορα ειναι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ!!! γιατι κολλας τοσο στο τι λεει η ζυγαρια?
αφου μαλιστα εχεις δρομολογησει ελεγχο, γιατι δε χαλαρωνεις λιγο?
το αγχος δε βοηθαει, το ξερεις αυτο  :Smile: 
φιλακια:love:

----------


## polinaki1983

Το ξέρω σμαρτ μου, αλλά έχω πολλά στο μυαλό μου..... Κάτι την προηγούμενη πορεία, κάτι το τί ακούω στον κύκλο μου, κάτι το τί λέει η ηλήθια η ζυγαριά.....

ουφ!!!!

Δεν εχω πρόβλημα με την εξωτερική εμφάνιση, μου αρέσει πολύ αυτό που βλέπω στον καθρεφτη!!! Το βρίσκω πολύ ελκυστικό και σέξυ!!!! Το πρόβλημά μου είναι η ζυγαριά που δεν ανταποκρύνετε σε αυτό που πιστεύω εγώ για αυτό που βλέπω. Κατάλαβες?

----------


## smart

πωλινακι, επειδη ακριβως η προηγουμενη πορεια ηταν αυτη που ηταν, γι αυτο εκανες σληβ!!!
για αποτελεσματικη αντιμετωπιση !
το λυσαμε αυτο  :Smile: 
οταν λες "το τι ακους στον κυκλο σου" τι ακριβως εννοεις?
γιατι αποκλειεται να σου λεν οτι δεν εχασες ετσι οπως σε βλεπουν, ε?

οσο για τη ζυγαρια... θα προτιμουσες να δειχνει μεγαλυτερη απωλεια κ να μην ανταποκρινεται στην εμφανιση σου?
δε νομιζω, ε?

----------


## polinaki1983

Σμαρτ μου, ναι έχω ακούσει και το ότι δεν έχω χάσει, μέχρι και ότι έχω παχύνει ξανά επειδή το στομάχι μου τελευταίες 4-5 μέρες ήταν φουσκομένο (και ξεφούσκοσε σήμερα με τον ερχομό της περιόδου).

Θα προτιμούσα να έδειχνε κάτι που να ανταποκρείνετε σε αυτό που βλέπω. Παράδειγμα, όταν γέννησα ήμουνα 100 κιλά οκ? Συγκρίνοντας τις τότε 1-2 φώτο που έχω με τις τώρα, βλέπω πως τώρα είμαι πιο μαζεμένη από τότε. τότε όμως έδειχνε 100 και τώρα 106. Κατάλαβες τί έννοω?

----------


## smart

ναι καταλαβα τι εννοεις κ αυτο ακριβως εννοω κ εγω:
θα προτιμουσες η ζυγαρια να δειχνει 100 κ να φαινεσια οπως φαινοσουν τοτε?

οκ πωλινακι, θεωρω πως ξερεις ποιοι σου λενε οτι παχυνες κ αν το λενε με καλη προθεση η οχι!!
θε προτεινα να μην ασχολεισαι καν, αν εσυ θελεις να δεινεις αξια στην κακεντρεχεια, ε τι να πω?
αν ημουν εκει θα σε πλακωνα στις φαπες :P, αλλα ειμαι μακρια, τι να σε κανω... :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

καλημερα polinaki κι απο μενα! προσπαθησε να το αντιμετωπισεις με ψυχραιμια και μην απογοητευεσαι! το σωμα σου μπορει να σου κανει παιχνιδακια για να σε λυγισει αλλα το μυαλο και η θεληση σου ειναι πιο δυνατα ετσι? αγνοησε τα νουμερα και κανε τις σωστες κινησεις που θα σου πουν οι ειδικοι που γνωριζουν καλυτερα. ακολουθησε πιστα τις συμβουλες σου και επικενρωσου σε αυτα που εχεις καταφερει μεχρι τωρα. δεν ειναι και λιγα! τα υπολοιπα θα ερθουν μονα του οταν χαλαρωσεις, θα δεις. οσο για τις στατιστικες γραψτες στα παλια σου τα παπουτσια! δεν ειμαστε ενα με το πληθος αλλα ξεχωριστα ατομα εμεις...

----------


## mitsokolo

Πωλινα μη μου πεις οτι δε νιωθεις ανετα με το βαρος που εχεις χασει? αυτο μετραει και το ξερεις! τι πιο σιγα τι πιο γρηγορα? αρκει να κανεις αυτα που πρεπει και τελος, δεν κανουμε αγωνα δρομου εδω  :Smile: 
οσο γιαυτο που λες για τους αλλους.. εδω λεγανε σε μενα οτι παχυνα μην το ψαχνεις :lol: αυτοι εχουν το χειροτερο κομπλεξ

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by smart_
> ναι καταλαβα τι εννοεις κ αυτο ακριβως εννοω κ εγω:
> θα προτιμουσες η ζυγαρια να δειχνει 100 κ να φαινεσια οπως φαινοσουν τοτε?
> 
> οκ πωλινακι, θεωρω πως ξερεις ποιοι σου λενε οτι παχυνες κ αν το λενε με καλη προθεση η οχι!!
> θε προτεινα να μην ασχολεισαι καν, αν εσυ θελεις να δεινεις αξια στην κακεντρεχεια, ε τι να πω?
> αν ημουν εκει θα σε πλακωνα στις φαπες :P, αλλα ειμαι μακρια, τι να σε κανω...uzzled:


Είναι καθαρά θέμα ψυχολογικό καλή μου!!!! Θα μου περάσει! Να μου φύγει απο το μυαλό και η έγνια με τον μεταβολισμό και θα μου περάσει. 

Νομίζω και οι 2 ξέρουμε πιοι λένε οτι πάχυνα, αλλά ας μην το σχολιάσω άλλο!!!!!

Ερχετε ο Φιλιππάρας κύπρο, έλα μαζί του:P

----------


## Αδαμαντια_ed

Πωλινακι μου καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα,δεν θελω να μου στενοχωριεσαι και να σε παιρνει απο κατω:starhit::starhit::starhit:χαμογελ ,ηρεμησε και ολα θα γινουν οπως θελεις μια χαρα τα πας,αλλοι πολυ,αλλοι λιγο κι εγω δεν χανω αυτα που χασανε αλλοι με την ατκινς,αλλα χανωωω!!!Ετσι κι εσυ οχι μονο χανεις,αλλα και η διαφορα ειναι αισθητη,οσο για τους καλοθελητες που παντα εχουν ενα σχολιο να πουνε ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΝΑ ΠΝΙΓΟΥΝΕ!!!ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!1:love::love::love::love:: love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by ΛΟΡΑ_
> καλημερα polinaki κι απο μενα! προσπαθησε να το αντιμετωπισεις με ψυχραιμια και μην απογοητευεσαι! το σωμα σου μπορει να σου κανει παιχνιδακια για να σε λυγισει αλλα το μυαλο και η θεληση σου ειναι πιο δυνατα ετσι? αγνοησε τα νουμερα και κανε τις σωστες κινησεις που θα σου πουν οι ειδικοι που γνωριζουν καλυτερα. ακολουθησε πιστα τις συμβουλες σου και επικενρωσου σε αυτα που εχεις καταφερει μεχρι τωρα. δεν ειναι και λιγα! τα υπολοιπα θα ερθουν μονα του οταν χαλαρωσεις, θα δεις. οσο για τις στατιστικες γραψτες στα παλια σου τα παπουτσια! δεν ειμαστε ενα με το πληθος αλλα ξεχωριστα ατομα εμεις...


Λόρα μου έχεις δίκαιο, αλλά όπως είπα και στην Σμαρτ, είναι καθαρά ψυχολογικό. Δεν είναι το σώμα μου που μου κάνει παιχνίδια αλλά η ζυγαριά!!!! Θα ήθελα να έδειχνε το 100, που πιστεύω πως αντιπροσωπεύει καλύτερα την τώρα εμφάνισή μου, παρά το 106. Θα μου περάσει, πάντα είχα πρόβλημα με το 6, όπου κιαν βρισκόταν αυτό (όταν έκλεινα 26 ετών έκλεγα και έλεγα πως δεν το θέλω, θέλω να γίνω 27, αλλά όχι 26!!!).

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by mitsokolo_
> Πωλινα μη μου πεις οτι δε νιωθεις ανετα με το βαρος που εχεις χασει? αυτο μετραει και το ξερεις! τι πιο σιγα τι πιο γρηγορα? αρκει να κανεις αυτα που πρεπει και τελος, δεν κανουμε αγωνα δρομου εδω 
> οσο γιαυτο που λες για τους αλλους.. εδω λεγανε σε μενα οτι παχυνα μην το ψαχνεις :lol: αυτοι εχουν το χειροτερο κομπλεξ


Εσύ πάχυνες????? :shocked2::shocked2::shocked2::shocked2::shocked2: :shocked2::shocked2::shocked2::shocked2::shocked2: :shocked2::shocked2::shocked2::shocked2::shocked2:

Τέλεια νιώθω, όχι απλώς πιο άνετα, απλά είπαμε!!!!!! το 6 με χαλάει πολύ!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Αδαμαντια_
> Πωλινακι μου καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα,δεν θελω να μου στενοχωριεσαι και να σε παιρνει απο κατω:starhit::starhit::starhit:χαμογελ ,ηρεμησε και ολα θα γινουν οπως θελεις μια χαρα τα πας,αλλοι πολυ,αλλοι λιγο κι εγω δεν χανω αυτα που χασανε αλλοι με την ατκινς,αλλα χανωωω!!!Ετσι κι εσυ οχι μονο χανεις,αλλα και η διαφορα ειναι αισθητη,οσο για τους καλοθελητες που παντα εχουν ενα σχολιο να πουνε ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΝΑ ΠΝΙΓΟΥΝΕ!!!ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!1:love::love::love::love:: love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


Που είσαι χαμένη εσύ βρε αγαπούλα μου? Κάπου διάβασα πως πήγες με την μικρή νοσοκομείο? πως είναι? 
Μωρέ εγώ τους έστειλα να πάνε να πνιγούνε, ή τελος πάντον να φύγουνε από την ζωή μου, αλλά εκεί είναι ακόμα, για να μου θυμίζουν πως ο κόλος μου είναι μεγάλος, τα μπράτσα μου χαλαρά κτλ!! Δεν ακούω τίποτα για το ωραίο σφρυγιλό μου στήθος όμως και τις γραμμές που άρχισαν να φένονται στο πρόσωπο!!! :P:P:P

----------


## mitsokolo

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by mitsokolo_
> Πωλινα μη μου πεις οτι δε νιωθεις ανετα με το βαρος που εχεις χασει? αυτο μετραει και το ξερεις! τι πιο σιγα τι πιο γρηγορα? αρκει να κανεις αυτα που πρεπει και τελος, δεν κανουμε αγωνα δρομου εδω 
> οσο γιαυτο που λες για τους αλλους.. εδω λεγανε σε μενα οτι παχυνα μην το ψαχνεις :lol: αυτοι εχουν το χειροτερο κομπλεξ
> 
> ...


εμ γιαυτο σου λεω μην το ψαχνεις! ο κοσμος μονο να λεει ξερει, αλλα στις πραξεις φαινοντε τα @@ !
λοιπον, επειδη τους πρωτους μηνες μετα το χειρουργειο τις περισσοτερες ωρες τις μερας τη βγαζουμε πανω στη ζυγαρια απ τη χαρα μας :P 
ακου τι ειχα κανει εγω οταν ειχα κολλησει για ενα μηνα εδωσα τη ζυγαρια στη μανα μου, την ξεχασα ρε παιδι μου δεν τη γουσταρα αλλο.
αρχιζα και δεν σκευτομουν καθολου το χειρουργειο , χαλαρωσα , και της ειπα αμα στη ζητησω σε λιγοτερο απο μηνα , μη μου τη δωσεις.
και σε αυτο το μηνα εχασα 6 κιλα.
καμμια φορα η εμονη γινετε αγχος και μπλοκαρει ολοκληρο το συστημα, και τα κιλα μπαστακωνονται.
ξεφωρτοσου τη ζυγαρια οσο πιο γρηγορα μπορεις και χαλαρωσε, χεσε τα νουμερα  :Wink:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by mitsokolo_
> 
> εμ γιαυτο σου λεω μην το ψαχνεις! ο κοσμος μονο να λεει ξερει, αλλα στις πραξεις φαινοντε τα @@ !
> λοιπον, επειδη τους πρωτους μηνες μετα το χειρουργειο τις περισσοτερες ωρες τις μερας τη βγαζουμε πανω στη ζυγαρια απ τη χαρα μας :P 
> ακου τι ειχα κανει εγω οταν ειχα κολλησει για ενα μηνα εδωσα τη ζυγαρια στη μανα μου, την ξεχασα ρε παιδι μου δεν τη γουσταρα αλλο.
> αρχιζα και δεν σκευτομουν καθολου το χειρουργειο , χαλαρωσα , και της ειπα αμα στη ζητησω σε λιγοτερο απο μηνα , μη μου τη δωσεις.
> και σε αυτο το μηνα εχασα 6 κιλα.
> καμμια φορα η εμονη γινετε αγχος και μπλοκαρει ολοκληρο το συστημα, και τα κιλα μπαστακωνονται.
> ξεφωρτοσου τη ζυγαρια οσο πιο γρηγορα μπορεις και χαλαρωσε, χεσε τα νουμερα


Λες? Και σε πιον να την δώσω? Η μαμά μου συχαίνετε τις ζυγαριές, την δικιά της την πέταξε και η αδελφή μου βλέπει εφιάλτες!!!!!! Νομίζει πως με το ναδει την ζυγαριά θα παχύνει κιάλλο!!!!! χαχαχαχαχα Μόνο εγώ δεν είχα "αλεργία" στο καταραμένο αυτό πράγμα. Ο δε άντρας μου από την άλλη, επειδή έχει μέρεσ που του κοπανάω ότι πάχυνε, χτες ζυγίστηκε και όντος έβαλε 3 κιλά, και ήθελε να την πετάξει γιατί λέει δεν είναι σωστή, δείχνει παραπάνω!!!!! 

επομένος κυνδυνεύει σε όπιον κιαν την δώσω!!!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

αχ βρε πολινακι μου!αφενος η διαφορα ειναι πολυ μεγαλη,αφετερου σου εχω πει την γνωμη μου για καποια ατομα που δεν εχουν τα @@να αναλαβουν τις ευθυνες τους κ το βαρος οσων λενε αλλα προσπαθουν να σε μειωσουν η να σε προσβαλουν για να βγουν απο πανω!!ΜΗΝ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ!!!!!

κ σχετικά με την ζυγαρια,εγώ ακόμα να αγοράσω  :Big Grin:

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχ αγγελουδάκι μου, μου τα έχεις πει ουκ ολίγες φορές!!!!!

Εγώ δεν την αγόρασα, μου την έκαναν δώρο κάπια άτομα που με "αγαπούνε" πολύ για να βλέπω ότι μέρα με την μέρα παχαίνω, και παχαίνω, και παχαίνω (αυτό ήταν τότε που γέννησα και ξεκίνησα να βάζω συνεχώς κιλά) και μάλιστα μου είχαν πει ότι είναι για να ζυγίζομαι κάθε βδομάδα, να ξέρω πόσα βάζω!!!!!!! 

Τώρα? τα ίδια άτομα μου λένε να μην ζυγίζομαι κάθε βδομάδα γιατί κάνω κακό στον εαυτό μου!!!!! Περιτριγιρίζομαι από απέραντη "αγαπηηηη"!!!

----------


## Αδαμαντια_ed

Καλυτερα ειναι,ελπιζω δηλαδη,γιατι σημερα το βραδυ ειχε παλι ενα βηχα,αστα να πανε,ελπιζω να της περασει γιατι αν οχι θα πρεπει να κανουμε εισαγωγη,λογω του ζαχαρου δεν μπορει να μας δωσει τα κορτικοειδη που χρειαζονται,στο σπιτι,γιατι θα απορυθμιστουμε τελειως και θα πρεπει να ειναι εκει να την παρακολουθουν.
Μπα μπα μπα τι βλεπω πηρε 3 κιλακια ο αντρας σου ε?ε?ε?ε?ε?Συγγνωμη,αλλα πειραζει που χαρηκα λιγακι?
Ναι ναι να του την κανεις εσυ δωρο τωρα την ζυγαρια:yes::yes::yes::yes:χι χι φιλακια πολλα κοριτσαρα μου!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Περαστικά σας εύχομαι καλή μου, ότι είναι καλύτερο για να γίνει καλά η μικρή ας γίνει. Καλύτερα εισαγωγή και να παίρνει τα κατάλληλα φάρμακα παρά σπίτι και να ταλαιπωρείτε το χρυσό μου!!!!!

Εγώ να δεις πόσο χάρικα που πήρε τα 3 κιλά!!! Οχι πως είναι πολλά, άλλοστε ούτε καν του φαίνονται (1.85 ύψος περίπου και 86 κιλά τώρα πια:P) απλά το είχα καταλάβει από τα παντελόνια του και του το έλεγα και επέμενε πως απλά στένεψαν στο πλυντήριο!!!!!! Σήμερα το πρωί του έλεγα πως έκανε και στομαχάκι και νευρίαζε!!! χαχαχαχαχα Τον καλοταΐζω φαίνετε :P:P:P 

:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:

Φιλάκια πολλά σε σένα και στην νυφούλα μου!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!

τί μου κάνετε? 

Αλλα 50 λεπτά περπάτημα χτες. σήμερα παιζει να μην καταφέρω να πάω. Θα δείξει. 

Σήμερα στις 6 είναι το ραντεβού μου για την μέτριση του βασικού μεταβολισμού. Για να δούμε τί θα δείξει και τί θα μου πει και η διαιτολόγος. 

Θα σας ενημερώσω απόψε για τα αποτελέσματα. Φιλάκια

----------


## Mak

καλημέρα Πωλίνα, να περάσεις μια όμορφη μέρα και να πάνε όλα καλά με τις εξετάσεις σου!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Καλημέρα, Πωλινάκι! Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά σήμερα!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

ΚΑλημέρα κουκλίτσα μου! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! Εσύ πως είσαι? Κανόνισες να πας για τις εξετάσεις σου ή ακόμα?

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Σχετικά καλά είμαι. Μια έτσι μια αλλιώς. Σκέφτηκα να κλείσω ραντεβού στο ΙΚΑ με τον παθολόγο, γιατί δεν είμαι πολύ καλά οικονομικά τελευταία. Δεν τον ξέρω βέβαια, θα παω και θα δω. Ελπίζω να βρω ραντεβου σύντομα

----------


## polinaki1983

Ολοι μας έχουμε τα σκαμπανευάσματά μας. 

Στο εύχομαι καλή μου να βρεις σύντομα ραντεβου. Θα του πεις ένα περίπου το ιστορικο σου και λογικά θα σου γράψει τις απαρέτητες αναλύσεις.

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Έκλεισα!!! 10 Ιουνίου ενδοκρινολόγο και 22 παθολόγο. Πάλι καλα  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

22 Εχω και εγώ ραντεβού στον χειρούργο μου και στην διατροφολόγο μου!!!!!! Αντε μαζί θα γυρίσουμε και να πούμε τα νέα μας!!!!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Ωραία!!! Κι ελπίζω να είναι πολύ καλά τα νέα μας!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Πήγα στην εξέταση και επέστρεψα!!!!!! Απόψε θα σας τα γράψω γιατί τώρα ο μικρός μου θέλει να δει παιδικά στον υπολογιστή!!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Πωλινάκι απο το υφος , υποψιαζομαι πολυ καλα νέα!!!!!!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Θα περιμένουμεεεε  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα και πάλι!!!!

Λοιπον, θα σας τα γράψω περιλυπτικά!

Η ζυγαριά της με έδειχνε 104.6, όμως δεν μπορώ να ξέρω την απόκλιση από την δικιά μου και έτσι δεν το λαμβάνω και πολύ υπόψιν.

Ο μεταβολισμός στα ύψη!!!! 1813 θερμίδες ημερισίως σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας!!!!!! 

44.4% λοίπος στο σώμα.

Σηζητήσαμε αρκετά και καταλύξαμε πως η διατροφή μου, ή μάλλον καλύτερα ο συνδιασμός διατροφών μου δεν ήταν σωστός, γιατί η διατροφολόγος στο νοσοκομείο μου είχε πει να τρώω χωρίς συνοδευτικό το φαγητό μου, ενω τελικά το σωστό θα έπρεπε να το συνοδεύω με κάτι για να καλύπτω όλες τις κατοιγορίες τροφών. 

Μου έκανε ένα διατροφολόγιο με τους σωστούς συνδιασμούς και με βάση το τί θέλω και πρέπει να τρώω, και μου είπε ότι θέλει να κρατάω ημερολόγιο με το τί τρώω και τί πίνω και περίπου πόσο για να το συγκρίνουμε με το διαιτολόγιο και να το προσαρμόσουμε ανάλογα στις ανάγκες μου στην επόμενή μας συνάντηση. Μου τόνισε πως μπορώ να αλλάξω τις μέρες, αλλά δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω τους συνδιασμούς της μέρας! 

Είδε και τις αιματολογικές μου και μου είπε πως είναι πολύ βελτιωμένες σε σχέση με τις προ σληβ αναλύσεις. 

Την ρώτησα περίπου τί ποσοστο λοίπους πρέπει να έχει ένα σώμα, και μου είπε πως και 30% να πέσω, για μένα θα είναι πολύ καλό. Την ρώτησα και για τα κιλά, και μου είπε πως με τα δικά μου δεδομένα, και 85 κιλά να πάω, αν και θα είμαι πολύ πιο πάνω από 25ΒΜΙ, το σώμα μου θα λειτουργεί σαν να είναι 60.

επίσεις μου είπε πως το σώμα συνίθως θεωρεί φυσιολογικό βάρος για αυτό, το βάρος που ήταν τα πιο πολλά του χρόνια, και συνήθως εκεί κάνει στάση για αρκετό καιρό. Δηλαδή εμένα από την στιγμή που το σώμα μου είναι για τα πιο πολλά του χρόνια άνω των 100, θα δυσκολευτώ να πέσω κάτω των 100, θα χρειαστεί μεγάλη προσπάθεια από μένα, αλλά θα πέσω. Αυτό μου το επιβεβαίωσε. 

Από αύριο πρωί λοιπόν ακολουθώ το νέο διαιτολόγιο και έχουμε ξανά ραντεβού στις 22 του μήνα το μεσημέρι, την ίδια μέρα που έχω ραντεβού στον γιατρό μου και στην άλλη διατροφολόγο. Ετσι θα μπορέσω να ξέρω και αν έχει απόκλιση η ζυγαριά της αφού θα μπορώ να την συγκρίνω με αυτήν της άλλης διαιτολόγου και του γιατρού μου. 

Πάντος της άλλης διαιτολόγου θα της πω ότι πήγα ιδιωτικά, και ότι ενώ αυτή μου είχε πει όχι συνδιασμούς τροφών, και όχι συνοδευτικά κτλ κτλ κτλ, αυτή που πήγα καθώς και άλλα σληβάτα άτομα που γνώρισα μου είπαν κάτι τελείως διαφορετικό. Και θα το αναφέρω και στον γιατρό, για να το τσεκάρει, μην γίνετε το ίδιο λάθος και με τους υπόλοιπους. 

Αφού λοιπόν ο μεταβολισμός μου είναι πολύ καλός, και θα ακολουθώ σωστό διατροφολόγιο, ελπίζω πως μέσα σε αυτές τις 2 βδομάδες θα δω μια διαφορά 2 κιλών τουλάχιστον!!!

Φιλάκια λοιπον! Θα τα πούμε αύριο πια!

Καληνύχτα

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Μπράβο , Πωλινάκι!!! Πολύ καλά νέα!!!

----------


## angela-miss piggy

Επιτέλους ξανά άναψε το φως στο τούνελ! :tumble:
Ουφ, δεν μπορώ το σκοτάδι της απελπισίας! :yes:

Τι συνδυασμούς πρέπει να κάνεις; Πρωτείνες με υδατάνθρακες;

----------


## LoLi.Pop

Είδες Πωλινάκι μ που καθόσουν και στεναχωριόσουν; :bouncy:
Χμμ κάτι μου λέει ότι αρχίζει μια μεγάαααλη κατηφόρααα! :yes:
Δέστε τις ζώνες σας!χαχα :lol:

----------


## smart

πολυ καλα νεα πωλινακι  :Smile: 
καλη συνεχεια !!

----------


## break

Πολύ ευχάριστα τα νέα Πωλινάκι!

Ο μεταβολισμός σου είναι σούπερ!!!!!!!

Να μας γράφεις τι τρως έτσι? 

Να δούμε κ εμείς τον συνδυασμό των τροφών!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κορίτσια μου!!! Τί μου κάνετε? (Να τα θαυμαστικά μου, ξαναεπέστρεψαν!!!!) χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

Αγγελική μου περίπου ναι. Οπως θα γράφω στο τετράδιο μου το τί τρώω κάθε μέρα, θα σας το γράφω και εσάς, το πρόβλημα είναι σε πιο θέμα να τα γράφω? Εχουν ανοιχτεί τόόόόσα πολλά..... Καμιά ιδέα? Ε break μου?

Loli μου με βάση τα λεγόμενά της θα είναι δύστολη η κατηφόρα και χρονοβόρα, ειδικά μέχρι να φύγω από το 3ψίφιο!!!! 

θα δείξει. Σε λίγο θα ζυγιστώ και θα ξεκινήσω από τα σήμερα για 2 βδομάδες να δούμε τί αποτέλεσμα θα έχει.

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ σμαρτ μου!!! 

Κουκουτσάκι μου, τώρα περιμένουμε τα δικά σου καλά νέα!!!!

Φιλάκια!

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> επίσεις μου είπε πως το σώμα συνίθως θεωρεί φυσιολογικό βάρος για αυτό, το βάρος που ήταν τα πιο πολλά του χρόνια, και συνήθως εκεί κάνει στάση για αρκετό καιρό. Δηλαδή εμένα από την στιγμή που το σώμα μου είναι για τα πιο πολλά του χρόνια άνω των 100, θα δυσκολευτώ να πέσω κάτω των 100, θα χρειαστεί μεγάλη προσπάθεια από μένα, αλλά θα πέσω. Αυτό μου το επιβεβαίωσε.


Πολύ καλημέρα! Ευχάριστα τα νέα σου, τα είπαμε και στο τηλέφωνο χθες και σε ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια.
Πέρασα το δημοτικό ως σπιρτόξυλο, το γυμνάσιο-λύκειο με 60 κιλά, και από τότε έβαζα δυο-δυο τα κιλά μέχρι τα 30 που πέρασα τα 80 και ξεκίνησα δίαιτες/ινστιτούτα/φάρμακα/ματζούνια γμε αυξομειώσεις γιογιο, φτάνοντας το 2000 στο τριψήφιο όπου και παρέμεινα μέχρι την επέμβαση. Δεν υπήρξα ποτέ σταθερή σε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο βάρος. Αν εξαιρέσω τις εγκυμοσύνες, δεν υπήρξε άλλη περίοδος στη ζωή μου με τόσο σταθερότητα στο βάρος (μόνο στις εγκυμοσύνες, εκεί έδωσα ρέστα μένοντας σταθερή στα κιλά και τις δύο φορές, ακόμη και μπαίνοντας - βγαίνοντας στο μαιευτήριο!)
Ίσως να ισχύει αυτό που λέει η διατροφολόγος σου σε άτομα που όντως είχαν μείνει σταθερά για πολλά χρόνια. Αλλά και πάλι, η μεγαλύτερη σταθερότητά μας ήταν σε πολύ μεγάλα νούμερα, και ελπίζω να μην έχει απόλυτο δίκιο!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα Αννα μου. Ελπίζω να βγει μια άκρη με το θέμα σου, πάντος οπως σου είπα και στο τηλέφωνο, θα ήταν καλό να προτείνεις αυτό που συζητήσαμε και αν γίνει καλώς, αν δεν γίνει, εσύ προσπάθησες.

Εγώ είμαι στα 100+ κιλά από τα 12-13 μου. Τα πιο πολλά χρόνια της ζωής μου δηλαδή. Αυτό που μου εξήγησε είναι ότι θα είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο να πέσω από τα 106 στα 99 παρά από τα 125 στα 106. Ομως αν προσπαθώ συνεχώς και δεν τα παρατάω ε θα δω και το 99, και το 95 και πιο κάτω!!!! 

Σήμερα λοιπόν ξεκινάω με 105.4! Για να δούμε μέχρι 22 του μήνα τί θα καταφέρω!!!!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Καλημέρα!!! Και στο 99 θα φτάσεις και στο 95!!! Υπομονή και θα γίνουν όλα!!! Υπέροχος μεταβολισμός!!! Εγω πέρσυ στα 90 έκαιγα 1.450!! Τώρα ιδέα δεν έχω. Πήγα χθες διαιτολόγο. Δυστυχώς ξέφυγα τις τελευταίες 4 μέρες κι αντί να έχω χάσει, έβαλα 600γρ. Αλλά δεν τα παρατάμε. Καινούρια αρχή σήμερα μαζί!!! Και σε 2 εβδομάδες υπέροχα αποτελέσματα!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Κουκουτσάκι μου, ξεκινα μαζί μου, και θα δεις πως θα φύγουν και τα 600γρ, αλλα και τουλάχιστον άλλο 1 κιλάκι μέχρι τις 22!!!!! Ραντεβού λοιπόν σε 2 βδομαδούλες για ανανέωση αποτελεσμάτων!!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Πωλινάκι ειδες που άδικα ανησηχουσες ? Ολα θα πανε καλα . Δεν μπορεις να ανστρεψεις τους νομους τις φυσικης!!!!
Κανεις διαιτα αργα ή γρηγορα θα χασεις . Ξερω οτι αδημονεις να πιασεις διψηφιο , αλλα εισαι τοσο κοντα , κανε λιγο υπομονη , τωρα που μιλησες και με τη διατροφολογο . Πωλινάκι θα δεις οτι σε λιγες εβδομαδες θα πετας απο την χαρα σου !!!:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy ::bouncy::bouncy:

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχ μακάρι Αλμα μου!!!!! Εχω βάλει σαν πρώτο στόχο τα 103 μέχρι τις 22 του μήνα. Νομίζω εφικτός!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Πολυ εφικτο Πωλινάκι μου !!!!! Πιστεψε το και θα δεις !!!:roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:

----------


## mitsokolo

Καλημερα σε ολους! Πωλινα μου υπομονη και μην ανυσηχεις ειπαμεεεεεε ολα καλα! ειδες?
ελπιζω να την ειδες τη συνταγη που εγραψα χθες! θα σου δωσω και το τιραμισου σημερα αλλα εχει πολλα αυγα ρε γαμωτο :/ 12 κροκους εχει η πρωταρχικη Ιταλικη συνταγη τιγκα χοληστερινη :lol:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κούκλα μου!! Την είδα την συνταγή της πιτσούλας, αλλά είπα να γίνω δυψίφια (και καλύτερα στο 98 και όχι 99) και μετά να την ΄φτιάξω!!!!!! Σχετικά με το τιραμισού σκεφτομουνα να φτιάξω ατομικά μπολάκια, για να μην εχω τον πειρασμο στο ψυγείο μου, μιας και ειναι από τα αγαπημένα μου!!!!! Επομένως δεν θα ασχολιθώ και πολύ με την ποσότητα των κρόκων!

----------


## mitsokolo

πιστευω πως η ιταλικη πιτσα ειναι αρκετα μεσογειακη και υγιηνη, μην κοιτας που εδω στην ελλαδα την καταστρεφουμε τελειως και τη φορτωνουμε ενα σωρο παχυντικα υλικα, εξαλου δεν μπορεις να φας και πολυ οποτε εισαι οκ! το τιραμισου οντως ειναι πολυ ωραιο γλυκακι και καθολου δεν σε φουσκωνει ισα ισα ειπαμε ειναι και δυναμωτικο !  :Wink:  εξαλου με 2 κσ εσυ εισαι ετοιμη! :lol:

----------


## *Katie

Πωλινάκι καλα νεα !!!! :tumble::tumble:
Αντε καλη αρχη πες μας και εμας τι συνδυασμους εννοει. Εμενα η δικη μου διατολογος ακολουθει τριπτυχο σε καθε γεύμα ( 5 γευματα) . πρωτεινη-υδατανθρακα-ωμο ( σαλατα-φρουτο). Με αυτο τον τοπο επιτυγχανετε ο κορεσμος και αυξηση της σεροτονινης καθως επισης διατηρει την γλυκοζη στο αιμα σε σταθερα επιπεδα. Γενικο αποτελεσμα πιο χαρουμενος ανθρωπος και μειωμενη ορεξη. Εγω δεν το εκανα τις τελευταιες μερες και επεσα σε αμαρτιες. Τωρα πισω στα γνωστα.

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

μπραβο πωλινακι! πολυ καλα νεα! και τωρα που εφυγε και ο βραχνας του 6 δεν εχεις καμια δικαιολογια για προβληματισμους!
καλη και ομαλη συνεχεια ευχομαι!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by mitsokolo_
> πιστευω πως η ιταλικη πιτσα ειναι αρκετα μεσογειακη και υγιηνη, μην κοιτας που εδω στην ελλαδα την καταστρεφουμε τελειως και τη φορτωνουμε ενα σωρο παχυντικα υλικα, εξαλου δεν μπορεις να φας και πολυ οποτε εισαι οκ! το τιραμισου οντως ειναι πολυ ωραιο γλυκακι και καθολου δεν σε φουσκωνει ισα ισα ειπαμε ειναι και δυναμωτικο !  εξαλου με 2 κσ εσυ εισαι ετοιμη! :lol:


χαχαχαχα!!!! Εγώ την πίτσα δεν την τρώω με πιο πολλά από 2 υλικά πάνω!!!!! εσύ δώσε την συνταγή για το τιραμισου και εγώ θα βρω την ευκαιρία! χαχαχα

----------


## polinaki1983

Katie μου κάπως έτσι είναι και οι δικοί μου συνδιασμοί. κάθε βράδυ θα σας γράφω τί έφαγα με πλήρη λεπτομέρεια!!!!!

Λόρα μου ναι ευτυχώς έφυγε το 6!!!! βέβαια θα έρθει (ελπίζω σύντομα) το 6 του 96, αλλά εκεί νομίζω δεν θα με πειράξει και τόσο αφού θα είναι δυψίφιο που έχω να δω απο...... χμ....... 11 ετών?!!!!!!!

----------


## angela-miss piggy

Πωλίνα ίσως ήταν καλό να ανοίξουμε θέμα ''Ημερολόγιο διατροφής για άτομα μα γαστρικό μανίκι'' ή κάπως έτσι.
Θα μπορούμε έτσι να ανταλλάσουμε τις εμπειρίες και τις ιδέες μας πάνω σ'αυτό το ζήτημα. 
Τι λέτε παιδιά;

----------


## polinaki1983

Εμένα δεν με χαλάει!!!!

----------


## mitsokolo

υπαρχει ηδη αλλα δε θυμαμαι πως ακριβως λεγεται

----------


## polinaki1983

Κατσε να το ψαξω!

----------


## polinaki1983

Τόση ώρα το ψάχνω αλλά δεν.......

Υπάρχουν ένα σορό τόπικς με τα ίδια ή κοινά θέματα...... 

αν είχα ώρα θα καθόμουνα να τα συγιρίσω λίγο, ειδικά τα πιο παλιά...

----------


## mitsokolo

Πωλινα το βρηκα! εμπα να γραφουμε!  :Big Grin:

----------


## polinaki1983

Τωρα το είδα!!!!! Μπράβο κούκλα μου!!!!!!

----------


## mitsokolo

:bouncy: αντε να το αναστησουμεεεε

----------


## Mak

Polinaki, τι μου κάνεις? Καλύτερα από ψυχολογία? Σε ηρέμησε καθόλου η συνάντηση με τη διατροφολόγο? 
Να θυμάσαι πάντα ότι ο αγώνας που τρέχουμε δεν είναι κατοστάρι ή διακοσάρι, είναι μαραθώνιος και έχει σημασία η αντοχή και όχι η ταχύτητα... Μη σου πω ότι είναι και αγώνας μετ'εμποδίων οπότε χρειάζεται να κάνουμε τεράστιαααα άλματα για να τερματίσουμε! Με έπιασε το αθλητικό μου σήμερα! Καλημέρααααα

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα Γιώτα μου!!!!! Πολύ καλύτερα, αφού έφυγε και το 6άρι!!!! Μην σου πω ότι έφυγε και το 5άρι, αλλά περιμένω αύριο να το βεβαιώσω :P

Σχετικά με την διατροφολόγο, νιώθω πολύ καλα γιατί τώρα ξέρω πως έχω έναν πολύ καλό μεταβολισμό, που αν τον δουλέψω σωστα θα έχω και το ανάλογο αποτέλεσμα!!!!! 

Μαραθόνιος μετ'εμποδίων? Υπάρχει κάτι τέτιο??? χαχαχαχαχαχα

Εσύ πως είσαι? Πως τα πας με τα αλεσμένα σου? βλέπω μια απώλεια στο τικεράκι σου της τάξεως των 7 κιλών!!! Μπράβο!!!! Σε βλέπω να φτάνεις δυψίφιο πριν από μένα!!!! χεχεχεχε

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα παιδιά! σήμερα η ζυγαριά έλεγε 104.8!!!! χαρές και πανυγήρια εγώ!!!!!!! Και έτσι για το καλό έβγαλα και μια φωτογραφία!!!!!!

(δεν θα χρειαστεί να σας γράψω κιόλας τί φόρεσα σήμερα αφού μπορείτε να το δείτε!!!)

----------


## anna65

Και γιατί συνεχίζεις να την πιστεύεις τη ζυγαριά; Δεν είσαι ούτε καν στα μισά της προσπάθειάς σου! Καλή κατηφόρα - το ταξίδι είναι που μετράει!

----------


## polinaki1983

Επειδή Αννα μου δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς, αυτή είναι που καθορίζει το αποτέλεσμα προς το παρόν. Τι εννοείς δεν είμαι στα μισά? είμαι ακριβώς στην μέση του στόχου μου. Πίστεψέ με, το ταξίδι αν μπορούσα να το αποφύγω και να ξυπνήσω και να είμαι 85 αυριο κιόλας δεν θα με χαλούσε!!!!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Καλημέρα,Πωλινάκι!! Σιγά μην μοιάζεις εσύ με 104!!! 90 και πολλά είναι!!! Παρακαλώ στην επόμενη να δούμε πιο μεγάλο χαμογελάκι, να φαίνονται και δοντάκια  :Wink:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by koukoutsi_
> Καλημέρα,Πωλινάκι!! Σιγά μην μοιάζεις εσύ με 104!!! 90 και πολλά είναι!!! Παρακαλώ στην επόμενη να δούμε πιο μεγάλο χαμογελάκι, να φαίνονται και δοντάκια


90 ε? Είναι τα ρούχα που παραπλανούν καλή μου!!!!!

Δυστυχώς δεν θα δεις δοντάκια σε χαμόγελό μου, μου λείπει ένα δοντάκι που πρέπει να κάνω εμφύτευμα, και δεν υπάρχουν λεφτά, και έτσι το αφίνω μέχρι να πάμε Συρία και να το κάνω εκεί.

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

καλημερες!!!
μπραβο πωλινακι! αντε μεσα στο μηνα να ερθει και το 2ψηφιο...

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα Λόρα μου. Μπα, πιστεύω μέσα στον Ιούλιο θα έρθει. Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι πως Αυγουστο σίγουρα θα ξάνω 2ψήφια τις διακοπές μου. τουλάχιστον ετσι θελω να πιστευω!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by koukoutsi_
> Καλημέρα,Πωλινάκι!! Σιγά μην μοιάζεις εσύ με 104!!! 90 και πολλά είναι!!! Παρακαλώ στην επόμενη να δούμε πιο μεγάλο χαμογελάκι, να φαίνονται και δοντάκια 
> 
> 
> ...


Να χαμογελάς εσύ και δεν πειράζει να λείπει κι ένα δοντάκι!! Έχεις άλλα 27!!

----------


## polinaki1983

χεχεχε λες????

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

αμέ

----------


## polinaki1983

Σήμερα εχεις το ραντεβου σου στον γιατρο? τι ωρα? θα περιμενω να μου πεις τι σου είπε οκ?

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Δυστυχώς το ανέβαλα γιατί ξύπνησα το πρωί και είδα ότι το βιβλιάριό μου χρειαζόταν θεώρηση (δεν το ήξερα ότι πρέπει να το θεωρείς κάθε χρόνο, πρώτη φορά έβγαλα πέρσυ) Έτσι το ακύρωσα το ραντεβού για να πάω να το θεωρήσω από Δευτέρα και έκλεισα άλλο. Οπότε έχω 22 παθολόγο και 24 ενδοκρινολόγο

----------


## polinaki1983

Ωραία, οπότε θα πάμε μαζί στον γιατρό μας, 22 του μήνα και μετά θα τα πούμε εδώ!!!!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Ναι!! και 21 διαιτολόγο!!!

----------


## break

Καλημέρα κουκλίτσα μου!

Όντως φαίνεσαι για λιγότερα κιλά!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by koukoutsi_
> Ναι!! και 21 διαιτολόγο!!!


Εγω 22 διαιτολόγο και χειρουργο!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by break_
> Καλημέρα κουκλίτσα μου!
> 
> Όντως φαίνεσαι για λιγότερα κιλά!


Αντε δεν φαίνομαι 105, φαίνομαι 100. Δεν μπορώ να δω να φαίνομαι λιγότερο απο 100.

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by koukoutsi_
> Ναι!! και 21 διαιτολόγο!!!
> 
> 
> Εγω 22 διαιτολόγο και χειρουργο!


Ναι ναι, το θυμάμαι!!! Καλά αποτελέσματα νά'χουμε!!!

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Δυστυχώς δεν θα δεις δοντάκια σε χαμόγελό μου, μου λείπει ένα δοντάκι που πρέπει να κάνω εμφύτευμα...


Η κορούλα μου που μόλις έχασε το πρώτο της δοντάκι, καμαρώνει και δείχνει σε όλους το δοντάκι που της λείπει και λέει σε όλους "πάει το μωρουδίστικο, θα σε τρομάξω τώρα"! Και από χαμόγελα, όλο σκέρτσο για το δόντι που λείπει!

----------


## polinaki1983

Ναι ʼννα μου, μακάρι να μπορούσα να το πω και εγώ αυτό!!!! Για τα μικρά είναι χαρά να χάνουν δοντάκια, για τους μεγάλους είναι κόλαση!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!!! Χαθηκα εδώ και 2 μέρες αλλά εφτιαχνα τούρτα!!!!!! Σε λίγο θα δείτε τα αποτελέσματα!!! ʽΕγώ πάντος είμαι πολύ πολύ πολύ περίφανη!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Οριστε και το σημερινό μου δημιουργημα!!!

Να μας ζήσεις χρυσάφι μου, πάντα γερός και δυνατός να είσαι!!!

----------


## break

Polinaki είναι τέλεια!

Έργο τέχνης! Απλά θέλεις να την κοιτάς!

Μήπως να το κάνεις επάγγελμα?

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Τέλειοοοοοοο!!!! Δεν υπάρχει!!!!! Είσαι καλλιτέχνης μεγάλος!!!!!!!!!

----------


## konina

εξαιρετικηηηηηηηηηηη

----------


## polinaki1983

Brea, konika και κουκούτσι μου σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!!! Είναι η τρίτη μου τούρτα και είμαι πολύ πολύ περίφανη για το αποτέλεσμά της!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Πωλινα με εχεις αφησει άφωνη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Να χαιρεσαι το ζουζουνάκι σου !!!!!!!!!!!! Πολυχρονος , παντα γερος και φωτεινος !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:love::love::love::lov e::love::love::love::love:

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Αλμα μου, είναι του ανιψιού μου που μας γίνετε ενός το καμάρι μας!!!!! Ο γιος μου μεστην τρελλή χαρά που κάναμε την τούρτα του Μάριου, και βοήθησε κιόλας το χρυσό μου!!!! Φυσικά μετά ρωτούσε πότε θα κάνουμε και τα δικά του γενέθλια για να κάνουμε και δικιά του τούρτα!!!!!

----------


## Alina_ed

υπεροχη φιλεναδα!!!! μπραβοοοοο χιχι να δω τι θα κανεις στον γιοκα σου το χειμωνα! υπερπαραγογη σιγουρα

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

Πλακα πλακα... μηπως να βαλεις οτι φτιαχνεις τουρτες αν χρειαζεται κανεις καμια για γιορτες κτλ; 
σοβαρα μιλαω...

----------


## Mak

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## who is who

Πωλινακι ειναι απλα τελεια,,,να σου ζησει το ανηψακι και ο γιοκας φυσικα,,,πιανουν πολυ τα χερια σου,,δεν ξερω για την επαγγελματικη σου αποκατασταση αλλα μηπως να το σκεφτεις? :P

----------


## LoLi.Pop

Τώρα τι μπορώ να πω; Πωλινάκι άκρως υπέροχη δημιουγία! Μόνο που την είδα χόρτασε το μάτι μ!χαχα :lol:
Να σας ζήσει και ο μικρούληςςςς! :roll:

----------


## smart

πωλινακι ειναι υπεροχη!!!
οσο πας κ βελτιωνεσαι!
μπραβο σου  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Alina_
> υπεροχη φιλεναδα!!!! μπραβοοοοο χιχι να δω τι θα κανεις στον γιοκα σου το χειμωνα! υπερπαραγογη σιγουρα


Thanks κούκλα μου!!!!! Καλά ας μην το σχολιάσουμε τί θα φτιάξω του μικρού!!!! Ευτυχώς που δεν θα χρειάζετε να μετακινηθεί, γιατί όπως την ζητάει και την φαντάζομαι δεν θα χορούσε από τις πόρτες!!!!! Βέβαια θα δείξει!!!




> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> Πλακα πλακα... μηπως να βαλεις οτι φτιαχνεις τουρτες αν χρειαζεται κανεις καμια για γιορτες κτλ; 
> σοβαρα μιλαω...


Το έχω βγάψει κούκλα μου στο φατσοβιβλίο ότι φτιάχνω τούρτες. Να φτιάξω ακόμα μερικές και θα κάνω δική μου σελίδα στο facebook σχετικά με τις τούρτες. 




> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιώτα μου!!!




> _Originally posted by who is who_
> Πωλινακι ειναι απλα τελεια,,,να σου ζησει το ανηψακι και ο γιοκας φυσικα,,,πιανουν πολυ τα χερια σου,,δεν ξερω για την επαγγελματικη σου αποκατασταση αλλα μηπως να το σκεφτεις? :P


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ κούκλα μου για τις ευχές σου!!! Λογίστρια είμαι στο επάγγελμα και πιστεψέ με το έχω σκεφτεί πολλές φορές ότι κάτι πρέπει να αλλάξει :P




> _Originally posted by LoLi.Pop_
> Τώρα τι μπορώ να πω; Πωλινάκι άκρως υπέροχη δημιουγία! Μόνο που την είδα χόρτασε το μάτι μ!χαχα :lol:
> Να σας ζήσει και ο μικρούληςςςς! :roll:


Κούκλα μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το σχόλιο και τις ευχές σου!!!!!! 




> _Originally posted by smart_
> πωλινακι ειναι υπεροχη!!!
> οσο πας κ βελτιωνεσαι!
> μπραβο σου


Practice makes perfect δεν λένε???? χεχεεχε Θενκς!!!!

----------


## angel79

κοριτσι μου καντο επαγγελμα το θεμα γιατι χαραμίζεσαι. και μιλάω πολύ σοβαρα!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Nα σας ζήσει το ανεψούδι,Πωλινάκι!Πάντα γερό,ευλογημένο και καλότυχο μέχρι τα βαθειά του γεράματα!
Με τέτοια πρώτη γενέθλια τούρτα θ'αγγίξει σίγουρα τ'αστέρια τις χρονιές που έπονται!Number 1 αλά Παπαρίζου!
Πραγματικά με κάθε τούρτα ξεπερνάς σε μαεστρία την προηγούμενη!Βέβαια κάθε μιά έχει τη χάρη της!
Χαίρομαι που αξιοποιείς τη φαντασία και τη δημιουργικότητα σου σε κάτι που πραγματικά αγαπάς!
Κι αν δε βγάλεις χρήματα απ'αυτό κι αν δεν το κάνεις επάγγελμα,δε σημαίνει πως χαραμίζεσαι...
Πέρα από τη δική σου δημιουργική εκτόνωση δίνεις μεγάλη χαρά και στους αγαπημένους σου!Δεν είναι λίγο!
Φαντάζομαι ήδη έχουν πέσει οι παραγγελίες και ο καθένας διαγράφει τις μέρες της αντίστροφης μέτρησης
στο ημερολόγιο του!Μπαίνω κι εγώ στη σειρά μου κι είμαι σίγουρη πως έτσι που προχωράς η δική μου υπερπαραγωγή
θα σου είναι παιχνιδάκι!Θα κάνουμε γενέθλια μέσω skype!Πλάκα θα έχει!Ούτως ή άλλως δε θα άντεχα να την κόψω!
Φιλάκιαααααα

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by angel79_
> κοριτσι μου καντο επαγγελμα το θεμα γιατι χαραμίζεσαι. και μιλάω πολύ σοβαρα!


Αν και όπως είπα το σκέφτομαι σοβαρά, δεν ξέρω αν θα άντεχα να το κάνω, γιατί απλά μέχρι τώρα σε κάθε τούρτα που έχω φτιάξει έχω βάλει την ψυχή μου μέσα για αγαπημένα άτομα (ή για μένα στην περίπτωση της δικιάς μου). Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσον αυτό θα ήταν εφυκτό σε άτομα άγνωστα προς εμένα.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> Nα σας ζήσει το ανεψούδι,Πωλινάκι!Πάντα γερό,ευλογημένο και καλότυχο μέχρι τα βαθειά του γεράματα!
> Με τέτοια πρώτη γενέθλια τούρτα θ'αγγίξει σίγουρα τ'αστέρια τις χρονιές που έπονται!Number 1 αλά Παπαρίζου!
> Πραγματικά με κάθε τούρτα ξεπερνάς σε μαεστρία την προηγούμενη!Βέβαια κάθε μιά έχει τη χάρη της!
> Χαίρομαι που αξιοποιείς τη φαντασία και τη δημιουργικότητα σου σε κάτι που πραγματικά αγαπάς!
> Κι αν δε βγάλεις χρήματα απ'αυτό κι αν δεν το κάνεις επάγγελμα,δε σημαίνει πως χαραμίζεσαι...
> Πέρα από τη δική σου δημιουργική εκτόνωση δίνεις μεγάλη χαρά και στους αγαπημένους σου!Δεν είναι λίγο!
> Φαντάζομαι ήδη έχουν πέσει οι παραγγελίες και ο καθένας διαγράφει τις μέρες της αντίστροφης μέτρησης
> στο ημερολόγιο του!Μπαίνω κι εγώ στη σειρά μου κι είμαι σίγουρη πως έτσι που προχωράς η δική μου υπερπαραγωγή
> ...


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ κούκλα μου για τις ευχές σου! Ολοι έμειναν έκπληκτοι και κανείς δεν πίστευε πως εγώ έφτιαξα την τούρτα. Ευτυχώς είχα τα πιστίρια από μία φώτο που μου έβγαλε η αδελφή μου την ώρα που την έφτιαχνα και πίστηκαν!!!!

Αυτό είναι κάτι που σκεφτόμουνα, το ότι μέσα σαυτές που έχω φτιάξει, έχω βάλει όλη μου την ψυχή και την αγάπη για το κάθε άτομο, και έχει βγεί μοναδικό το κάθε αποτέλεσμα. Δεν ξέρω αν μέσα από αυτό θα μπορούσα να βγάλω λεφτά, όσο ταλέντο ή φαντασία και να έχω, γιατί απλά για κάπιον άγνωστο δεν θα μπορούσα να βάλω ψυχή. Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει. Μόνο η δοκιμή θα μας πείσει!!!! 

Για την ερχόμενη βδομάδα θα ετοιμάσω μια για νεογέννητο μωράκι, δώρο προς την ξαδέλφη μου που θα γεννήσει στις 20 του μήνα!!! Φυσικά εννοείτε ότι δεν το ξέρει, και ούτε περνάει από το μυαλό της  :Smile: 

Οσο για την δικιά σου καλή μου, κρίμα δεν είναι να την φτιάξω και να την δείς εξ αποστάσεως μέσω skype? Δεν θα με χαλούσε να ερχόμουνα εκεί και να στην έφτιαχνα, και να την έβλεπες από κοντά, και ας μην την έκοβες!!! Ας την άφηνες εκεί να κάθετε και όσο κρατούσε!!!!! 

Φιλάκια πολλά κούκλα μου!

----------


## Αδαμαντια_ed

ΚΑΛΑ ΠΩΛΙΝΑΚΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΣΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΤΟΥΡΤΑ!!!ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟ ΣΟΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## polinaki1983

Thanks συμπεθέρα!!!!! Στην Αννούλα μας θα φτιάξω μια πανέμορφη πριγκίπισσα, σαν και του λόγου της!!!!! Φιλάκια!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας. Τί κάνετε? Πως περάσατε το τριήμερο?

Εμείς καλά, αν και χτες έκανε κατακλυσμούς και πλυμίρισαν υποστατικά σε κάπιες περιοχές.

Είχαμε και γεννητούρια χτες, γέννησε η ξαδέλφη μου αν και ήταν προγραμματισμένη κεσσαρική για 20 του μήνα (αναμενόμενη ημερομηνία τοκετού ήταν 2/7) σπάσαν χτες τα νερά, και την πιάσαν οι πόνοι και έπρεπε επειγόντος να μπει χειρουργείο για κεσσαρική γιατί απαγορεύετε να γεννήσει φυσική γέννα. Και λόγω αργίας, δεν ήταν σε εφημερία ο γιατρός της, αυτός που ήταν σε αφημερία δεν δεχόταν να πάει ο γιατρός της να την γεννήσει, και έτρεχε ο γιατρός να κανονίσει νοσοκομείο όσο πιο κοντά στην πόλη της γίνετε μιας και ο άλλος ο άλλος δεν την δεχόταν στην Λευκωσία. ευτυχώς όλα κανονίστηκαν και γέννησε ένα αγγελούδι, κοριτσάκι, και το όνομα αυτής Έλενα. Τώρα αναμένουμε την ανακοίνωση πια θα είναι η νοννά.... Αχ μακάρι να είμαι εγώ......

Σήμερα θα έχω τρεχάματα να φτιάξω την τούρτα καλωσορίσματος του μικρού μας αγγέλου!

----------


## anna65

Να ζήσει το αγγελούδι! Μου θυμίζει την κόρη μου, που ενώ είχαμε προγραμματίσει την καισαρική για τη Δευτέρα (35+6) γιατί κι εγώ απαγορευόταν να περάσω τις ωδίνες, ξαφνικά Κυριακάτικα 35+5 μου σπάει τα νερά! Όπως αναφέρω όταν την πιάνει το πείσμα της, "επέλεξε μέχρι και τη μέρα της γέννας της!" Να χαίρεστε την Έλενα, και μακάρι να επιλεγείς εσύ για νονά αφού το επιθυμείς!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Αννα μου. Αυτό είπα και εγώ στην ξαδέλφη μου, ότι άμμα ακόμα και την μέρα της γέννας της την επέλεξε η ίδια, να δούμε τί θα μας κάνει μεγαλώνοντας!!!!

----------


## *Katie

να σου ζησει η ανηψια πωλινα να ειναι γερο και χαρουμενο παιδακι!

----------


## polinaki1983

Θενκς κούκλα μου

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> τότε ίσως να χρειάζεται να παίρνεις κάποιο συμπλήρωμα πρωτεινικό,είτε σαν ρόφημα είτε σε σκόνη!ϊσως η διαιτολόγος έπρεπε να σου δώσει όχι τόσο λαχανικά σαν συμπλήρωμα στο φαγητό σου αλλά τυρί ή γιαούρτι?δεν σου είναι πιο ελαφρύ ας πούμε το γιαούρτι από το κρέας?ή από το να φας και το κρέας και τα λαχανικά αλλά ένα κομματάκι τυρί? (σόρρυ αν είμαστε οφ τόπικ)
> 
> 
> Αν κατάλαβα καλά εννοείς να μου έβαζε το μπιφτέκι με γιαούρτι πχ ή με τυρί αντί με λαχανικά? Αν εννοείς αυτό απαγορεύετε ο συνδιασμός κρέατος με γαλακτοκομικό προιόν και έτσι δεν γίνετε να το έχω έτσι.


συνεχίζω εδώ  :Smile:  τι εννοείς απαγορεύεται ο συνδυασμός γαλακτοκομικά με κρέας?επίσης δεν πολυκατάλαβα τι σου άλλαξε η τελευταία διατροφολόγος από την διατροφολόγο του νοσοκομείου?όπως διαβάζω την διατροφή σου μου φαίνεται ψιλοίδια...θυμάμαι κάτι λάθος από την προηγούμενη?

----------


## polinaki1983

Αν φάω πχ κοτόπουλο και γιαούρτι, τότε ο οργανισμός μου δεν απορροφίσει όλα τα θρεπτικά συστατικά του κοτόπουλου, πχ το σίδυρο. Γιαυτό και απαγορεύετε αυτός ο συνδιασμός. 

Η τελευταία διατροφολόγος αυτό που έκανε είναι να μου βάλει συνδιασμούς στα φαγητά, καθώς και λίγους υδατάνθρακες, ενώ μέχρι πριν έτρωα μόνο το κυρίος να το πούμε φαγητό, χωρίς συνοδεφτικό, πχ το μπιφτέκι χωρίς λαχανικά, ντομάτα κτλ. Ομως τώρα από την στιγμή που δεν μπορώ να τα φάω όλα αυτά που λέει η τελευταία διατροφολόγος, προτιμώ και τρώω την πρωτείνη μου πχ το μπιφτέκι, και λίγη ντομάτα και είμαι οκ. Δεν θέλω να πιεστώ. 

Η άλλη διατροφολόγος που την ρώτησα στο τηλέφωνο γιατί μου είχε πει να τρώω μόνο 1 είδος χωρίς συνοδεφτικό, μου είπε πως μόνο έτσι θα ξέραμε αν υπάρχει κάτι από τις βασικές τροφές που με πειράζει ή όχι, και τώρα που θα πάω, θα βάλουμε τους συνδιασμούς. Μου τόνισε και αυτή πως να μην τρώω γαλακτοκομικά με κρέας ή ψάρι, και να τα προτιμώ πχ σαν απογευματινό από μόνα τους ή μαζί με ρύζι ή πατάτα. Αλλά μου είπε πως θα δούμε τους συνδιασμούς πιο σωστά όταν πάω.

----------


## aggeloydaki

κατάλαβα,άντε μακάρι να περάσουν σύντομα οι μέρες να πας και να μπείς σε μιά σειρά και από όσο θυμάμαι εκείνη την ημέρα έχεις και ραντεβού και με την 2η διατροφολόγο επομένως θα μπορέσετε να "συγκρίνετε" τις διατροφές τους και να καταληξετε στο καλύτερο για εσένα

----------


## polinaki1983

ναι εκείνη την μέρα έχω όλα μου τα ραντεβού!!!! Και θα προσπαθίσω να δω και πλαστικό χειρούργο αν είναι μέσα εκεινη την μέρα, με παραπεμπτικό του γιατρού μου αν δεν μπορεί να κάνει ο ίδιος τα μπράτσα!!!! Ολα μαζεμένα!!!

----------


## anna65

Πολύ νωρίς δεν είναι για πλαστικό χειρούργο;

----------


## polinaki1983

ΧΑχαχαχαχαχα Αννα μου, θα προσπαθίσω να μπω στην λίστα αναμονής. Μέχρι να έρθει η σειρά μου, θα έχει έρθει και η ώρα η σωστή!!!! Δυστυχώς η λίστα αναμονής για την πλαστική χειρουργική είναι πολύ μεγάλη, και αυτό γιατί μπαίνουν μπροστά τα περιστατικά ανάπλασης στήθους σε περίπτωση αφαίρεσης λόγο καρκίνου και τα περιστατικά ανάπλασης δέρματος σε περίπτωση εγκαυμάτων. Εκτος που αν μου πει ο χειρούργος μου ότι μπορεί να τα δικαιολογίσει και να τα κάνει αυτός.

Γιαυτό καμιά φορά εύχομαι να πάθω κύλη στην κοιλιά για να μου κάνει ο χειρούργος μου την κοιλιά μου, τότε που είναι να γίνει, παρά ο πλαστικός, πιο νωρίς θα έχω το ραντεβού και με το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα! 

Ο προηγούμενος που έκανε τα βαριατρικά, έκανε και χέρια, στήθος, κοιλιά και γοφούς στους ασθενείς του που πραγματικά χρειάζονταν αυτά τα χειρουργεία,για να μην περιμένουν στους πλαστικούς, αλλά εκείνος ήταν ο διευθυντής της χειρουργικής κλινηκής, και μπορούσε να τα δικαιολογίσει όλα!

----------


## polinaki1983

Νομίζω ότι σήμερα έφτιαξα την πιο γλυκιά τούρτα μέχρι στιγμής και δεν εννοώ σε γεύση!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Και επειδή εδώ και μέρες μικρός ζητουσε την δικιά του τούρτα, του έφτιαξα αυτή μέσα σε 20 λεπτάκια, έτσι για να του περάσει ο καημός!!!! Από εκείνη την ώρα την κρατάει και θα έχει σβήσει τουλάχιστον 24968302 φορές το κεράκι τραγουδώντας "happy birthday to you Andreas" !!!! Πλάκα έχει!!!!

----------


## smart

πωλινακι ειναι ΚΑ-ΤΑ-ΠΛΗ-ΚΤΙ-ΚΕΣ!!!!
πραγματικα βελτιωνεσαι με απιστευτους ρυθμους!!!!
μπραβο σου  :Smile:

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Νομίζω ότι σήμερα έφτιαξα την πιο γλυκιά τούρτα μέχρι στιγμής και δεν εννοώ σε γεύση!!!!!


δε χορταινω να την κοιταζω.....
μ αρεσει πιο πολυ απ ολες!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ σμάρτ μου, και εγώ την έχω λατρέψει αυτή την τούρτα. Μου βγήκε πολύ πιο καλή από τις προσδοκίες μου!!!! Αλλά και ο Mcqueen του μικρού τέλειος βγήκε μέσα σε τόσο λίγο χρόνο που αφιέρωσα!!!!!

----------


## break

Πωλινάκι καταπληκτικές!!!!!!!!!


Θέλω κ εγώ!!!!!

----------


## smart

καλα δεν το συζητω, ειναι απιστευτο το αυτοκινητακι  :Smile: 
απλατο μωρο εχει κ ...εκφραση δενειναι απλα μια ομορφη τουρτα!!!
αν και, κ το αυτοκινητακι μου φαινεται πολυ σκανταλιαρικο  :Big Grin: 

να σας ζησει κ η μικρουλα  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Break μου μακαρι να γινοταν και σου έφτιαχνα!!!!

Εχει μια γλυκαδα απερίγραπτη το μωρό!!!! 

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!! Αυριο θα πάω να την δω, και ελπίζω να μάθω αν τελικά θα με λέει θεία ή νονά!!!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Νομίζω ότι σήμερα έφτιαξα την πιο γλυκιά τούρτα μέχρι στιγμής και δεν εννοώ σε γεύση!!!!!


 polinaki einai TELEIA!!!!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Πωλινάκι μου είσαι απλά ΘΕΑΑΑΑ!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!!! 

σας ευχαριστώ πολύ αγγελουδάκι και κουκουτσι μου!!! Ναστε καλά.

Λοιπόν σήμερα, η ζυγαριά γύρισε στο 106!!! :shocked2::shocked2::shocked2::shocked2::shocked2: :shocked2::shocked2::shocked2:

Μην με ρωτήσετε γιατί και πως, ούτε και εγώ ξέρω.......

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Μπορεί να είναι εικονικό το βάρος, μη σε ανησυχεί και προσπάθησε να μη ζυγιστείς ξανά μέχρι να πας στο διατροφολόγο.

----------


## polinaki1983

Αποφασισα πως αν η ζυγαριά της διαιτολόγου με δείξει πιο κάτω από την δικιά μου, η δικιά μου θα πάει κατευθείαν στα σκουπίδια και θα πάρω άλλη.

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Νομίζω πως πρέπει να βρούμε ένα τρόπο να απεξαρτηθούμε από τις ζυγαριές μας.Όσες φορές είπα "Δεν θα ανέβω για 1 βδομάδα"¨, τα πήγα καλύτερα

----------


## polinaki1983

Ειτε το πω είτε όχι αποτέλεσμα το ίδιο....... Αυτό το 6 μου την σπάει όσο δεν φαντάζεσε...

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Ειτε το πω είτε όχι αποτέλεσμα το ίδιο....... Αυτό το 6 μου την σπάει όσο δεν φαντάζεσε...


Θα φύγει βρε κοριτσάκι μου, μη μου αγχώνεσαι, θέμα χρόνου είναι

----------


## aggeloydaki

polinaki εμένα ο χειρούργος μου είπε πως την μια μέρα μπορεί να δείχνει ένα νούμερο η ζυγαριά και την επόμενη ακόμα και ένα κιλό παραπάνω και να μην αγχώνομαι,είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό (εγώ βέβαια για να μην αγχώνομαι γενικά με το ζύγισμα δεν έχω αγοράσει καν ακόμα ζυγαριά  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## polinaki1983

Ασε και σήμερα όλα μου συμβαίνουν....... Αυτή την στιγμή το στομάχι μου έχει φουσκώσει σαν να είμαι 7 μηνών εγκυος, και πονάω πολύ......  :Frown:

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

πωλινακι περαστικα σου! δεν ειναι καλυτερα να επικοινωνισεις με το γιατρο σου? μηπως εφαγες κατι μη δοκιμασμενο και σε πειραξε?
σιγουρα παντως το + στη ζυγαρια ειναι απο το πριξιμο και οχι βαρος

----------


## aggeloydaki

ο πόνος δεν είναι καλό σημάδι,καλύτερα μίλησε με το νοσοκομείο

----------


## polinaki1983

Λορα μου ο γιατρός είναι εξωτερικό. 20 του μήνα θα γυρίσει...... Οχι δεν έφαγα τίποτα που δεν έχω ξαναφάει...... ουφ.....

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> ο πόνος δεν είναι καλό σημάδι,καλύτερα μίλησε με το νοσοκομείο


Παίρνω αλλά δεν απαντάει κανείς..... Ο γιατρός μου είναι εξωτερικό και ο βοηθός του δεν είναι μέσα στο γραφείο του.... Δεν θέλω να μιλήσω με άσχετους χειρούργους, που δεν τους ξέρω και δεν ξέρω τί γνωρίζουν και τί όχι περί του θέματος.... η διατροφολόγος δεν απαντάει...... Σήμερα είναι η μέρα που βλέπουν για την παχυσαρκία και μάλλον είναι σε κάπια ενημέρωση ο βοηθός με την διατροφολόγο γιατί ούτε το κινητό της απαντάει....

----------


## aggeloydaki

σου πέρασε καθόλου το φούσκωμα κ ο πόνος?μπόρεσες να βρεις κάποιον γιατρό???

----------


## polinaki1983

Οχι κανέναν δεν βρήκα δυστυχώς..... Το φούσκωμα παραμένει, ο πόνος είχε περάσει, και ήπια τώρα 1 γουλιά νερό και άρχισε πάλι....... Ασε που νιώθω ότι το νερό ανεβαίνει πίσω ξανά.... ουφ.... Θέλω να πάω σπίτι μου.....

----------


## anna65

Με τις επεμβάσεις που κάναμε, και τη δική μου και τη δική σου, το νερό δεν μας βοηθάει να "πάει το φαί παρακάτω" όπως συνηθίζαμε αλλά μας μπουκώνει και μας κάνει χειρότερα! Μάλλον κάποια μπουκιά έφαγες πιο σκληρή και αμάσητη από συνήθως, και το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να περιμένεις να περάσει το φούσκωμα. Μην ξαναπιείς νερό μέχρι να ξεφουσκώσεις!

----------


## polinaki1983

Μα το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έφαγα τίποτα σήμερα Αννα μου. Απο το πρωί νιώθω έτσι φουσκωμένη, την ώρα που ξύπνησα, και δεν έφαγα τίποτα ακρινώς γιατί ένιωθα ότι θα εκραγώ!

----------


## anna65

Χθες βράδυ; Κάτι σε έχει ενοχλήσει, είναι σίγουρο! Μήπως σε επηρρέασε η ιστορία της κοπέλας με την επιπλοκή;

----------


## polinaki1983

Χθες βράδυ έφαγα τελευταία φορά μισό μπιφτέκι στις 7. Και το ίδιο μπιφτέκι το είχα φάει και το μεσημέρι χτες. Δεν ξέρω, τί να πω.

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Πωλινάκι, υπομονή και περαστικά. Και μην αγχώνεσαι. Μπορεί να φταίει και το άγχος σου με το 6

----------


## polinaki1983

Αυτο το καταραμενο το 6!!!!! Θα το διώξω μια για πάντα κουκούτσι μου! Θενκς για τα περαστικά

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Πωλινάκι προσπαθησε να βρεις γιατρο ή καλυτερα να πας απο το νοσοκομειο ............Μην παιζεις με την υγεια σου Πωλινα ........... Μπορει να περασε ο πονος αλλα δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο να κανει παλινδρομηση το νερο .......... Ενημερωσε μας ..............

----------


## polinaki1983

Alma μου με την υγία μου θα πέξω αν πάω στο νοσοκομείο. Από την στιγμή που ο γιατρός μου απουσιάζει, και ξέρω πως κανείς άλλος δεν ασχολείτε με βαριατρικά χειρουργεία, δεν το διακινδυνεύω να πάω. Θα μου περάσει.

----------


## Mak

Polinaki, ανησυχώ, έχει δίκιο η alma libre,να πας στο νοσοκομείο να σε δούνε κι ας μην είναι ο δικός σου γιατρός. Μην αφήνεις το κουδούνι του σώματος σου να χτυπάει. Δες τι συμβαίνει.

----------


## aggeloydaki

βρε Πολίνα μου αφού ο γιατρός σου έχει βοηθό!Ακόμα και αυτός να μην μπορεί να κάνει κάτι θα βρει τον γιατρό σου!

----------


## polinaki1983

Δεν πρόκειτε να κάνουν τίποτα. Οσο καλούς γιατρούς έχουμε στο νοσοκομείο το πρωί, τόσο άχρηστους έχουμε στις πρωτες βοήθειες το βραδυ. Αν εξερέσεις τους τραυματισμούς από τρακαρίσματα και τέτια, τίποτα άλλο δεν ξέρουν να κάνουν.

----------


## aggeloydaki

Για αυτό χαίρομαι που ο γιατρός μου έχει μεγάλη ομάδα σαν βοηθούς,ότι ώρα και να πας στο νοσοκομείο ότι μέρα πάντα κάποιος από αυτούς είναι εκεί!(συνήθως μάλιστα είναι όχι ένας αλλά δύο)Και όπου και να είναι ο γιατρός επικοινωνούν μαζί τους,συν το γεγονός ότι έχουμε το τηλ του σπιτιού του και ανά πάσα στιγμή αν μας συμβεί κάτι μπορούμε να τον βρούμε !

----------


## polinaki1983

Ναι αλλά μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο γιατρός σου είναι χρόοοοοοοοοοοοοονια εκεί, ενώ ο δικός μου φέτος έκανε την ομάδα του., και στην ουσία ακόμα προσπαθεί να την ολοκληρώσει.

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Polina μου οσο άσχετοι και να ειναι οι γιατροι δεν παυει να ειναι γιατροι και να ειναι σε θεση να σου κανουν ενα υπερηχο ............. Πιστευω οτι πρεπει να πας ........ Αν δεις οτι λενε πραγματα περιεργα τοτε φυγε αλλα δεν χανεις κατι .......

----------


## anna65

Πωλινάκι μου, θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου πως αν οι γιατροί δεν έχουν ιδέα, μπορεί να σου προκαλέσουν μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα. Για αυτό και φωνάζουμε σε κάθε άτομο που σκέφτεται για επέμβαση, να φροντίσει να έχει εξασφαλίσει την υποστήριξη στη συνέχεια. Έκανες την επέμβαση, βγήκες από το νοσοκομείο υγιής, όμως σε κάθε πρόβλημα - πχ στο σημερινό, που ελπίζω να είναι μια προσωρινή ενόχληση - θα χρειάζεσαι υποστήριξη. Δεν ξέρω πότε μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις με το γιατρό σου ή κάποιον από την ομάδα του, αλλά κάντο.

----------


## polinaki1983

Μίλησα με την διατροφολόγο. Ηταν μαζί με τον βοηθό του γιατρού μου, του είπε τί συμβαίνει και μου είπαν να φάω 1-2 φρυγανιές ή κρακεράκια, και ότι μάλλον κάτι με άνχοσε πολύ και το στομάχι μου δημιούργησε πολλά υγρά. Με το να φάω φρυγανιά ή κρακεράκι είπε θα μαζέψει τα υγρά του στομάχου και θα νιώσω καλύτερα. Για να δούμε

----------


## anna65

Ευτυχώς που βρήκες το κατάλληλο άτομο και σου έδωσε μια απλή κατεύθυνση! Τα ψιλοπροβληματάκια να τα περιμένεις σε ανύποπτο χρόνο, για αυτό φρόντισε να προμηθευτείς τα κατάλληλα τηλέφωνα για να ξέρεις ποιούς να ενοχλείς. Η λύση μπορεί να είναι πολύ απλή - πχ μια φρυγανιά - ενώ αν βρεθείς στα επείγοντα θα σου κάνουν κακό με την άγνοιά τους! Πέρασε το πρόβλημα; Αγχώθηκες, καλά το είπα ότι σε επηρρέασε η ιστορία με την επιπλοκή! Είδες και το 6, και να το στρες στο φουλ! Περαστικούλια!

----------


## sourkouna

Πωλινακι θυμαμαι οτι καποια στιγμη ελεγες οτι ενδιαφεροσουν να κανεις μετα το χασιμο των κιλων εγχειρηση στα χερια ή κατι τετοιο, επεσα τυχαια σε ενα αρθρο σ'ενα περιοδικο για μια νεα μεθοδο και αμεσως το μυαλο μου πηγε σε σενα.Λεγεται body contouring και βασικα φτιαχνουν ολες τις "προβληματικες" περιοχες.Δεν το πολυεψαξα οποτε δεν ξερω λεπτομερειες απλα στο λεω αν θες να ρωτησεις τον γιατρο σου.
Βρηκα και αυτο επισης http://www.rodopoulou.gr/%CE%BD%CE%A...BF%CF%85%CF%82

----------


## polinaki1983

ΚΑλημέρα σας. Αννα μου ευτυχώς μου πέρασε με την φρυγανιά. οκ το πρίξιμο υπάρχει ακόμα αλλά σε πιο ελαφρύ βαθμό όμως ο πόνος έχει φύγει. Χτες την εβγαλα με 4-5 φρυγανιές. Σήμερα θα μπω λίγο πιο καλά στην διατροφή μου ξεκινόντας με γάλα το πρωί και βλέπουμε. 

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ σουρκούνα μου,, θα το ψάξω.

----------


## Alina_ed

πωλινα τωρα το διαβασα οτι ποναγες! ευχομαι να εισαι καλα κ να προσεχεις

----------


## polinaki1983

Αφού πιάσαμε τα δικά σου με τον κοντοβιλη Αλίνα μου και αφήσαμε τα δικά μου στην άκρη!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας. Σήμερα επικρατεί μια σύνχηση στην όλη ατμόσφαιρα του γραφίου. Φακέλοι πάνε και έρχονται, οι συναδέλφοι τρέχουν, το αφεντικό μεστο άνχος καταΐδρωμένο..... Ερχετε μεγάλος πελάτης και όλα πρέπει να είναι έτοιμα....

Στα δικά μου, δεν ξέρω τί συμβαίνει αλλά νιώθω φουσκομένη... Ακόμη και το στήθος μου έχει γίνει μπαλόνι (όχι ότι με χαλάει) και δεν περιμένω περίοδο. Ουφ......

----------


## *Katie

πωλινα , με εχεις ανυσυχησει με το φουσκωμα τοσες μερες. Δεν κανεις μια προσπαθεια να μιλησεις εστω με την διαιτολογο σου ξανα? την Δευτερα εχω ραντεβου με τον δικο μου γιατρο και την διαιτολογο ,και θα τους ρωτησω τι μπορει να ειναι αυτο το πραγμα και γιατι να συμβαινει? γενικα τουλαχιστον να μου πουν αν ειναι συχνο φαινομενο και τι προτεινει.

----------


## polinaki1983

Της μίλησα Κειτυ μου το μεσημεράκι που με πηρε να δει πως είμαι και μου είπε πως συμβαίνει καπιες φορες στην αλλαγή του καιρού. 

Τεταρτη θα παω και εγω στον γιατρο και στην διατροφολόγο μου και θα ρωτίσω και τον ίδιο να μου πει. Επίσεις θέλω εξίγηση γιατί δεν χάνω!!!! 

Εν το μεταξύ σήμερα, σήμερα έτσι στα ξαφνικά ζαλίστηκα 2 φορές. Αυτό το είχα και πριν το σληβ, όμως μου είχε περάσει. Τώρα πάλι ήρθε πίσω?

----------


## Alina_ed

πωλινα μου χαχαχα ναι ειχαμε πιασει κουβεντα για το πως το ειπες! χαχαχαα αλλα επρεπε α μου πεις! δε θελω να σε πριζω μονο με τα δικα μου..... αχ αυτες οι ζαλαδες σημερα.... η μερα το εχει? να φυγου κ α μη ξαναρθουν

----------


## *Katie

παιδια παιζει να ειναι και η ζεστη?

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

μπας και εισαι εγκυος;

----------


## Mak

και εγώ το σκέφτηκα, για να πω την αμαρτία μου....:thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια!!! Και εγώ το σκέφτηκα, αλλά είχα τελευταία περίοδο στις 5 του μήνα, επομένως τώρα είναι που είμαι στα μισά του κύκλου μου λογικά. τί να πω, ίσως είχα ωοριξία. Με βάση τα λεγόμενα ολως των γυναικολόγων που έχω πάει μέχρι τώρα ωορυξία έχω μόνο 3-4 φορές τον χρόνο άσχετα με το αν έχω κανονικό κύκλο περιοδου. Τις υπόλοιπες φορές είναι οι κοίστες που μου δημιουργούν την περίοδο. Θα δείξει ο χρόνος. Ισως να με ενοχλεί η ζέστη.

----------


## aggeloydaki

πολινακι μου ο γιατρός σου δεν σου έχει απαγορέψει να μείνεις έγγυος μέσα στον πρώτο χρόνο?μήπως να προσέχετε λίγο περισσότερα για να μην έχεις τρεχάματα?

----------


## polinaki1983

Προσέχω αγγελουδάκι μου, και όχι μόνο από άποψης χειρουργείου αλλά και λόγω των άλλων που ξέρεις. Δεν είναι κατάλληλη στιγμή τώρα να επιδιώξω μωράκι από πολλές απόψεις.

----------


## polinaki1983

Σήμερα πήγα και αγόρασα ένα στραπλες μαύρο σουτιέν και ένα κορσέ από το γόνατο μέχρι το στομάχι. Δεν είναι στενό, απλά κρατάει την όλη χαλάρωση και μαζεύει τα κομμάτια στην περιφέρεια που ούτως ή άλλως έχουν χαλαρώσει... 

Αυριο έχουμα βάφτιση και μάλλον θα το φορέσω και θα φορέσω ένα μαύρο κολάν και το μάυρο φορεματάκι που είχα αγοράσει στις αρχές αν θυμάστε!!! Επιτέλους μου μπαίνει σαν φορεματάκι και όχι σαν μπλουζάκι!

----------


## anna9

Ποσο το πηρες το σουτιεν?(θελω να συγκρινω τιμες)

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα. Συγνώμη για την αργοπορημένη απάντηση αλλά μου κρατούσε ο μικρός το λαπτοπ και έβλεπε τον mcqueen!!!

Πηρα το νέο της triumph 32 ευρώ ( αυτό εδώ http://www.undercoverexperience.co.u...oducts_id=3655 ).

----------


## anna9

Πολυ ωραιο κ καλη τιμη εγω ολο με 60 ευρω βρησκω στο καλο

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα σας!!! Σήμερα πήγαμε στην βάφτιση και όλοι έμειναν με το στόμα ανοικτό!!!!! Κάπιοι καν δεν με αναγνώρισαν (αν είναι δυνατόν, δεν έχω αλλάξει και τόσο πια!!!) Ο άντρας μου το πρωί που με ειδε έτοιμη έμεινε και με έβλεπε με γουρλωμένα τα μάτια και μετά όταν άκουγα κομπλιμέντα όλο έλεγε η γυναίκα μου είναι αυτή!!! 

Ο μπαμπάς μου, γιατί έφειγαν πριν από μας από σπίτι και έτσι δεν με είδε, μολις με είδε στην εκλησία του έπεσε το σαγόνι κάτω!!!!! 

Πλάκα είχε!!! Η θεία, (αυτή που λέγαμε προχτες της οποίας η κόρη σήμερα βάφτιζε την μικρή της) όλο με έγδινε από πάνω μέχρι κάτω!!!! Και εννοείτε πως δεν είπε τίποτα.!

Να λοιπόν το Πωλινάκι σήμερα!

----------


## polinaki1983

Και να και μια φώτο που έβγαλα με την αδελφή μου, γιατί ο άντρας μου επειμένει πως δέν έχουμε πολύ διαφορά, ενώ εγώ επειμένω πως έχουμε 20 κιλά σχεδόν διαφορά (εγώ 105 αυτή 87) και πως φαίνομαι πολύ πιο παχιά της. Οκ από πάνω φοράμε το ίδιο μέγεθος γιατί εγώ τα φοράω τα στενά μου, αλλά και πάλι φαίνετε μεγάλη η διαφορά πιστεύω.

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> (αν είναι δυνατόν, δεν έχω αλλάξει και τόσο πια!!!)


Μου φαίνεται τα θες τα κοπλιμέντα σου! Με την αδελφή σου πάντως δεν φαίνεται να έχετε διαφορά 20 κιλά και ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΤΑΣ ΤΗ ΖΥΓΑΡΙΑ! Κοίτα τις φωτογραφίες μπας και δεις και συ αυτά που βλέπουν ΟΛΟΙ οι άλλοι! Ναι, έχεις αλλάξει τόσο πια!

----------


## Mak

πωλίνα, πολύ ωραία εμφάνιση! φτου σου να μη σε ματιάσω!

----------


## mitsokolo

Πωλινα σε παρακαλω μην ξαναπαραπονεθεις! και πετα επιτελους την καταραμενη τη ζυγαρια!η διαφορα ειναι μεγαλη, και ασε εμας να κρινουμε γιατι και 40 κιλα να χασεις παλι θα νομιζεις οτι δεν εχασες αρκετα, και αυτο το ξερω και απ τον ευατο μου , και απο πολλους αλους! λοιπον! 

το μαλλι σου παει πολι ετσι :eureka:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

εχω μεινει μ@λακας... πωλινα η διαφορα ειναι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ! και φαινεστε στα ιδια κιλα, αν οχι λιγο πιο narrow εσυ. Περιτο να πω, το συνολακι σκιζει!

----------


## anna9

Oντως κουκλα κ μην κολλ:thumbup:ας στα νουμερα που δειχνει η ζυγαρια

----------


## anna9

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::wink 2:

----------


## *Katie

πωλινακι μου σου παει πολυ αυτο το συνολακι !! εγω παντως βλεπω μεγαλη διαφορα και σε συγχαιρω που δεν τα παρατας και προς την δοξα τραβας . Ολοι μαζι να νικήσουμε!!

να σου κανω μια ερωτηση ... πως μπορω να βαλω και εγω φωτο μου ( σε αλλο τοπικ βεβαια) ψαχνω και δεν μπορω να βρω τον τροπο

----------


## ria_ed

ΘΕΑ! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ χιλιες φορές ΜΠΡΑΒΟ! 

Το φορεματάκι φανταστικό!!! Μαλλιά μακιγιάζ ΟΛΑ! 

Το τελειότερο όμως είναι το χαμόγελο που δείχνει πραγματικά ποσο ευτυχισμένη είσαι, ποσο καμαρώνεις για ό,τι πέτυχες εως τώρα και πόση αυτοπεποίθηση αποπνέεις! 

Είσαι παράδειγμα για όλα τα παραπάνω εδω μέσα!
ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕ !!!

----------


## smart

αχ πωλινακι εισαι πολυ ωραια!!
θυμαμαι κατι αλλες φωτο που ειχες βαλει κ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ!!

δε με λες.... αυτη στο φοντο με το ασπρο παντελονι κ την πρασινη μ,πλουζα μηπως ειναι η θεια? χιχιχι  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by anna65_
> Μου φαίνεται τα θες τα κοπλιμέντα σου! Με την αδελφή σου πάντως δεν φαίνεται να έχετε διαφορά 20 κιλά και ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΤΑΣ ΤΗ ΖΥΓΑΡΙΑ! Κοίτα τις φωτογραφίες μπας και δεις και συ αυτά που βλέπουν ΟΛΟΙ οι άλλοι! Ναι, έχεις αλλάξει τόσο πια!


Anna μου δεν έχω αλλάξει τόσο όστε να μην με καταλαβαίνουν. Και βλέπω τις φωτογραφίες, και βλέπω πως έχω διαφορά αρκετά μεγάλη με την αδελφή μου γιατί εγώ έχω πολύυυυυυυ πιο χοντρά πόδια....




> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> πωλίνα, πολύ ωραία εμφάνιση! φτου σου να μη σε ματιάσω!


Σε ευχαριστώ Γιώτα μου




> _Originally posted by mitsokolo_
> Πωλινα σε παρακαλω μην ξαναπαραπονεθεις! και πετα επιτελους την καταραμενη τη ζυγαρια!η διαφορα ειναι μεγαλη, και ασε εμας να κρινουμε γιατι και 40 κιλα να χασεις παλι θα νομιζεις οτι δεν εχασες αρκετα, και αυτο το ξερω και απ τον ευατο μου , και απο πολλους αλους! λοιπον! 
> 
> το μαλλι σου παει πολι ετσι :eureka:


Μιτσοκόλο μου πως μπορώ να μην παραπονιέμαι αμμα δεν βλέπω διαφορά στους αριθμούς? Η διαφορά είναι μεγάλη με την προ σληβ Πωλίνα, σαυτό θα συμφωνίσω, αλλά δεν υπάρχει καμία διαφορά στις τελευταίες 4 φώτο που ανέβασα. 

Θενκς για το μαλλί, πήγαινε με το όλο πιο "ροκ" στυλ!!!!




> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> εχω μεινει μ@λακας... πωλινα η διαφορα ειναι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ! και φαινεστε στα ιδια κιλα, αν οχι λιγο πιο narrow εσυ. Περιτο να πω, το συνολακι σκιζει!


Θενκς Μίζερυ μου. Δεν νομίζω να φαινόμαστε στα ίδια κιλά, για δες τί πόδια έχω.... Θενκς για τα σχόλια για τα ρούχα, αν μη τι άλλο πιστεύω ξέρω να ντύνομαι τουλάχιστον καλά :P




> _Originally posted by anna9_
> Oντως κουκλα κ μην κολλ:thumbup:ας στα νουμερα που δειχνει η ζυγαρια


Σε ευχαριστώ Αννα μου αν και όταν είσαι στο 3ψίφιο, πίστεψέ με σε νιάζουν πιο πολύ τα νούμερα. 




> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> πωλινακι μου σου παει πολυ αυτο το συνολακι !! εγω παντως βλεπω μεγαλη διαφορα και σε συγχαιρω που δεν τα παρατας και προς την δοξα τραβας . Ολοι μαζι να νικήσουμε!!
> 
> να σου κανω μια ερωτηση ... πως μπορω να βαλω και εγω φωτο μου ( σε αλλο τοπικ βεβαια) ψαχνω και δεν μπορω να βρω τον τροπο


Σε ευχαριστώ Κεΐτυ μου. Δεν τα παρατάω γιατί έχω έναν καλό σύμμαχο, που δεν είχα πριν, όμως με στεναχωρεί που δεν βλέπω αποτελέσματα...

Σχετικά με την φώτο σου, μπορείς είτε να γράψεις το μύνημά σου και να το κάνεις εντιτ μετά, που θα σε πάει σε μια σελίδα που κάτω την επιλογή browse που εκεί μπορεις να ανεβάσεις φώτο, είτε αν πατήσεις το κουμπί post reply που υπάρχει κάτω από το τελευταίο ποστ και σε παίρνει σε ένα άλλο σημείο που γράφεις και έχεις και την επιλογή browse. Πάντος μπορείς να ανεβάσεις και εδώ άμμα θες, δεν είναι δικό μου μονοπόλειο η πασαρέλλα σε αυτό το τόπικ :P:P




> _Originally posted by ria_
> ΘΕΑ! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ χιλιες φορές ΜΠΡΑΒΟ! 
> 
> Το φορεματάκι φανταστικό!!! Μαλλιά μακιγιάζ ΟΛΑ! 
> 
> Το τελειότερο όμως είναι το χαμόγελο που δείχνει πραγματικά ποσο ευτυχισμένη είσαι, ποσο καμαρώνεις για ό,τι πέτυχες εως τώρα και πόση αυτοπεποίθηση αποπνέεις! 
> 
> Είσαι παράδειγμα για όλα τα παραπάνω εδω μέσα!
> ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕ !!!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ καλή μου!!!! Σήμερα άκουσα και ένα κομπλιμέντο ότι έχω τα ωραιότερα μάτια που έχουν δει ποτέ!!! χαχαχαχαχα

Λοιπόν, το κολάν που φοράω λειτουργεί και σαν κορσές αφού είναι πιο μικρό μέγεθος από τα προηγούμενά μου, το φόρεμα έρχετε στενό στην περιφέρεια με αποτέλεσμα να την "κρατάει" και αυτό το ύφασμα που έρχετε και δένει στον λεμό κρύβει στομάχια, κοιλιές κτλ κτλ κτλ....

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by smart_
> αχ πωλινακι εισαι πολυ ωραια!!
> θυμαμαι κατι αλλες φωτο που ειχες βαλει κ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ!!
> 
> δε με λες.... αυτη στο φοντο με το ασπρο παντελονι κ την πρασινη μ,πλουζα μηπως ειναι η θεια? χιχιχι


Θενκς σμαρτ μου!!! Οχι είναι μια άλλη η οποία ρωτούσε όλους πως αδυνάτισα, αφού τόσα χρόνια ήμουνα χοντρή κτλ κτλ κτλ αλλά κανείς δεν της απαντούσε!

----------


## ria_ed

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by smart_
> αχ πωλινακι εισαι πολυ ωραια!!
> θυμαμαι κατι αλλες φωτο που ειχες βαλει κ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ!!
> 
> ...


XAXAXA smart κι εγω την ίδια σκέψη έκανα!!!! το βλέμμα της σκοτώνει λεμεεεεε χαχαχαχα

----------


## Alina_ed

χαχαχαααα πραγματικα μες την απορια η θειτσα... πωλινα συνεχησε ετσι κ μετα δε θα σε αναγνωριζει κανεις! αααα κ μια ιδεα
αν θες αγορασε κ παλι ενα ρουχο που θα βαλεις σε 3 μηνες! χιχι θα ξανανιωσεις υπεροχα!

----------


## aggeloydaki

Πολινάκι θα σε μαλώσω,βάλε πουλάκι μου δίπλα δίπλα τις φςτογραφίες που είχες βγάλει από μία εκδρομή που είχατε πάει τον Γενάρη σε ένα πέτρινο σπιτάκι,βάλε κ την σημερινή και αν βρεις κανένα κοινό σημείο να με φτύσεις!!!Η διαφορά είναι πολύ μεγάλη!Μην δίνεις σημασία στην χαζο-ζυγαριά εξάλλου δεν θυμασαι που λέγαμε πως μπορεί η ζυγαριά να δείχνει ότι θέλει αλλά το σώμα μαζεύει και δείχνει πιο αδύνατο??άντε ξεκόλα από τα νούμερα!!!

----------


## anna65

Κοιτάζω και ξανακοιτάζω τα "χοντρά" σου πόδια, και πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι προτιμάς να γκρινιάζεις παρά να απολαμβάνεις. Και τα μαλλιά σου μια χαρά λαμπερά και φουντωτά είναι (που κλαίγεσαι ότι πέφτουνε...) και το φορεματάκι δείχνει τέλειο επάνω σου, και το πρόσωπό σου λάμπει. Αντί να χαρείς, σκέφτεσαι τη ρουφιάνα τη ζυγαριά, τα άτιμα τα "χοντρά" πόδια και ποιός ξέρει τι άλλη συμφορά. Η ζωή είναι πολύ μικρή για να τη γεμίζουμε μιζέρια. Απόλαυσε τη νέα Πωλίνα, καμάρωσε δίπλα στις ξινές θείτσες και επιτέλους ξαναδιάβασε την υπογραφή σου 

I?m proud of who I am today. nobody is perfect, but that?s what makes everything interesting!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Alina_
> χαχαχαααα πραγματικα μες την απορια η θειτσα... πωλινα συνεχησε ετσι κ μετα δε θα σε αναγνωριζει κανεις! αααα κ μια ιδεα
> αν θες αγορασε κ παλι ενα ρουχο που θα βαλεις σε 3 μηνες! χιχι θα ξανανιωσεις υπεροχα!


Alina μου λίγο δυσκολο αυτό να το κάνω γιατί δεν ξέρω τί μέγεθος να πάρω!!! Μόνο αν πάρω κανά παντελόνι πχ και το έχω εκεί μέχρι να μου μπει.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> Πολινάκι θα σε μαλώσω,βάλε πουλάκι μου δίπλα δίπλα τις φςτογραφίες που είχες βγάλει από μία εκδρομή που είχατε πάει τον Γενάρη σε ένα πέτρινο σπιτάκι,βάλε κ την σημερινή και αν βρεις κανένα κοινό σημείο να με φτύσεις!!!Η διαφορά είναι πολύ μεγάλη!Μην δίνεις σημασία στην χαζο-ζυγαριά εξάλλου δεν θυμασαι που λέγαμε πως μπορεί η ζυγαριά να δείχνει ότι θέλει αλλά το σώμα μαζεύει και δείχνει πιο αδύνατο??άντε ξεκόλα από τα νούμερα!!!


Αγγελουδάκι μου γλυκό, ναι, αν συγκρίνω με την φώτο που λες στο πέτρινο σπίτι, ή την άλλη με το πρασινο μπλουζάκι, όντος κανένα κοινό σημείο δεν υπάρχει. Αν στγκρίνω όμως πχ με την φώτο με το φόρεμα που φόρεσα πρωτη φορα στην δουλιά, 18/5/11, ε δεν υπάρχει καμία διαφορά!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by anna65_
> Κοιτάζω και ξανακοιτάζω τα "χοντρά" σου πόδια, και πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι προτιμάς να γκρινιάζεις παρά να απολαμβάνεις. Και τα μαλλιά σου μια χαρά λαμπερά και φουντωτά είναι (που κλαίγεσαι ότι πέφτουνε...) και το φορεματάκι δείχνει τέλειο επάνω σου, και το πρόσωπό σου λάμπει. Αντί να χαρείς, σκέφτεσαι τη ρουφιάνα τη ζυγαριά, τα άτιμα τα "χοντρά" πόδια και ποιός ξέρει τι άλλη συμφορά. Η ζωή είναι πολύ μικρή για να τη γεμίζουμε μιζέρια. Απόλαυσε τη νέα Πωλίνα, καμάρωσε δίπλα στις ξινές θείτσες και επιτέλους ξαναδιάβασε την υπογραφή σου 
> 
> I?m proud of who I am today. nobody is perfect, but that?s what makes everything interesting!!!


Αννα μου τα πόδια μου είναι χοντρά. Το κολάν τα μαζέυει!!! Θα με κάνετε να σας ανεβάσω μια φώτο με μαγίο για να σας πείσω!!! χαχαχα 

Τα μαλιά μου, μετά από την γκρίνια που έκανα προχτές, αποφάσισα και τα πέρασα μια βαφή για να γιαλλίσουν!!!! Και τα φούντωσα και αρκετά τα μπροστά για να φαίνονται πολλά!

Αννα μου χαίρομαι την αλλαγή και την ζωή γενικώς, και δεν μυζεριάζω, απλά μαζί σας μιράζομαι τις σκέψεις μου και αυτά που με απασχολούν. Κατά τα άλλα πάντα έλαμπα, και πάντα θα λάμπω και πάντα θα ξεχωρίζω από τον περίγυρο μου είτε είμαι 105 κιλά είτε είμαι 85. 

Πίστεψέ με πάντα ήμουνα περίφανη για αυτό που ήμουνα, απλά φοβάμαι μην παει και αυτή μου η προσπάθεια χαμένη!!! Γιαυτό σας γκρινιάζω!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Και μιας και απαντησα σε όλες, να σας πω ένα ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ και να σας πω πως το γιούδιν μου (ο γιός μου δηλαδή) έχει πνευμονία από σήμερα το πρωί. Πήγα πρωί πρωί στο παιδιατρικό νοσοκομείο, τους είπα πως δεν παίρνει οπιοδήποτε φάρμακο, εκτός από το νούροφεν, από το στόμα γιατί αλιώς βήχει και κλαίει μέχρι να τα κάνει εμετό, και δεν θέλω να βάζω σε τέτια διαδικασία τον μικρό μου, και μου έδωσαν σε εισπνεόμενα όλα του τα φάρμακα, ακόμα και την αντιβίωση που πρέπει να παίρνει, και ένα φάρμακο σε υπόθετο. Τελικά άμμα θέλουν βρίσκουν φάρμακα που δεν χρειάζετε να τα χωριγίσεις από το στόμα. Ο μικρός μου λατρεύει τα εισπνεόμενα, και έτσι ήταν μεγάλη του χαρά όταν πήγαμε σπίτι να τα κάνουμε. Το άφησα με την μαμα μου και ήρθα για λίγο δουλια και μετά θα σχολάσω πιο νωρίς για να πάω για την δέυτερη θεραπεία μας μιας και η μαμά λέει δεν μπορεί.

----------


## *Katie

πωλινακι μου ειναι καθαρα στο χερι σου! ειναι φυση αδυνατο να λαμβανεις λιγοτερη ενεργεια απο αυτη που εχει αναγκη το σωμα σου και να μην αδυνατιζεις , εφοσον εχουν αποκλειστει ολοι οι αλλοι παραγοντες υγειας ( πραγμα που το εψαξες οποτε εισαι οκ). Θεωρω οτι επειδη το σωμα σου εχει καθισει πανω απο 100 για τοσα πολλα χρονια αρνειτε να τα εγκαταλειψει τοσο ευκολα , οταν θα πεσουν οι αμυνες θα παει κατρακυλα .

----------


## polinaki1983

Και εγώ αυτό θέλω να πιστεύω Κεΐτυ μου. Πως το σώμα μου κρατάει γερές αντιστάσεις αλλά με το που πέσει κάτω των 100 μετά δεν θα μπορεί να αντισταθεί!

----------


## konina

πωλινακι 1ον περαστικα για τον μικρουλη σου και καλα κουραγια με τις φαρμακευτικες αγωγες... οσο για τα κιλα λες οτι εχεις χοντραποδια... ε και?  :Smile:  ολοι μας κατι εχουμε... για την ακριβεια εχουμε δυνατα κ αδυνατα σημεια... μην πτοεισαι.... απλα θα ξερεις οτι πιθανως τα ποδια σου να ειναι λιγο πιο χοντρα απο το υπολοιπο σωμα... θα προτιμουσες να ειχες ποδια-καλαμακια και να παιρνεις ολο το λιπος στην κοιλια?... τα παντα εχουν τα υπερ κ τα κατα τους... κ σημειωτεον... κ μενα το κατω μερος του σωματος μου ειναι πιο παχυ απο το πανω...

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by konina_
> πωλινακι 1ον περαστικα για τον μικρουλη σου και καλα κουραγια με τις φαρμακευτικες αγωγες... οσο για τα κιλα λες οτι εχεις χοντραποδια... ε και?  ολοι μας κατι εχουμε... για την ακριβεια εχουμε δυνατα κ αδυνατα σημεια... μην πτοεισαι.... απλα θα ξερεις οτι πιθανως τα ποδια σου να ειναι λιγο πιο χοντρα απο το υπολοιπο σωμα... *θα προτιμουσες να ειχες ποδια-καλαμακια και να παιρνεις ολο το λιπος στην κοιλια?*... τα παντα εχουν τα υπερ κ τα κατα τους... κ σημειωτεον... κ μενα το κατω μερος του σωματος μου ειναι πιο παχυ απο το πανω...


ετσι ειμαι εγω! δεν ειναι ωραιο, θα προτιμουσα αδυνατη/επιπεδη κοιλια και γοφους. Βγαζουν περισσοτερη θυληκοτητα.

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!!! Οχι βέβαια κόνικα μου!!! Η μαμά μου είναι έτσι και ενώ είναι στα 82-83 κιλά, από πάνω φοράει πιο μεγάλο μέγεθος ρούχα από μένα!!!!

Σε ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σου για τον μικρό, έχουμε να περάσουμε πολλές βραδιές ξάγρυπνοι ακόμα!

Αυριο θα πάω στον γιατρό μου επιτέλους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

άντε Πολινάκι να δούμε τι θα σου πει!και εγώ αύριο επιτέλους κόβω τα ράμματα και θα ζυγιστώ κιόλας,άντε να δούμε τι ψάρια έπιασα  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχ τί καλά!!! Θα ανταλάξουμε τα νέα μας δηλαδή αυριο ε!!! Πάντος σε κόβω να μας πεις κανά 90-92 αυριο αν όχι και πιο κάτω!

----------


## aggeloydaki

δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχω πέσει τόσο κάτω!!!!τουλάχιστον εγώ στα ρούχα μου δεν βλέπω τόση διαφορά αλλά ούτε κ στον καθρέφτη!

----------


## polinaki1983

Θα δείξει αύριο!!!!!!!!! Αντέχουμε ακόμα 1 μέρα αναμονής!!!!

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by konina_
> πωλινακι 1ον περαστικα για τον μικρουλη σου και καλα κουραγια με τις φαρμακευτικες αγωγες... οσο για τα κιλα λες οτι εχεις χοντραποδια... ε και?  ολοι μας κατι εχουμε... για την ακριβεια εχουμε δυνατα κ αδυνατα σημεια... μην πτοεισαι.... απλα θα ξερεις οτι πιθανως τα ποδια σου να ειναι λιγο πιο χοντρα απο το υπολοιπο σωμα... *θα προτιμουσες να ειχες ποδια-καλαμακια και να παιρνεις ολο το λιπος στην κοιλια?*... τα παντα εχουν τα υπερ κ τα κατα τους... κ σημειωτεον... κ μενα το κατω μερος του σωματος μου ειναι πιο παχυ απο το πανω...
> 
> 
> ετσι ειμαι εγω! δεν ειναι ωραιο, θα προτιμουσα αδυνατη/επιπεδη κοιλια και γοφους. Βγαζουν περισσοτερη θυληκοτητα.


η αληθεια ειναι οτι αυτο που ποαντα ζηλευα στις γυναικες με τα αδυνατα ποδια και την πολλη κοιλιτσα ειναι οτι κ να παχυνουν μπορουν να βαλουν ενα ριχτο φορεματακι κ να το καλυψουν, ενω εμεις με τα χοντρα ποδια ασ'τα να πανε.... μονο παντελονια... βεβαια με εσωρουχα δειχνει πιο ωραιο το παχος στους γοφους.. οπως ειπα το καθενα εχει τα υπερ κ τα κατα του.....

----------


## polinaki1983

Μόλις δέχθηκα την πρώτη μου παραγγελία για μία μεγάλη diaper cake!!!!!!! Για όσους δεν την είχαν δει τότε, αυτή είναι από τις diaper cakes που φτιάχνω και περίπου αυτό το μέγεθος το πουλάω 50 ευρώ. Η παραγγελία που μου έδωσαν είναι για περίπου 100 ευρώ!!!!!!!! Φυσικά θα μου πουν εντός βδομάδας σίγουρα για το ποσον που διαθέτουν, ίσως βγει και πιο πάνω!!!!!!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Καλέ τί είναι αυτό;;;; Για φάγωμα ή για παιχνίδι;;;; χιχιχι

----------


## polinaki1983

Είναι τούρτα με πανες και διαφορα μωρουδιστικα. Δώρο για νεογέννητα μωράκια.

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Τι γλυκούλι!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## sourkouna

Εχουν γινει πολυ τις μοδας τα diaper cakes.Φτιαχνει και η κολλητη μου και πουλα.

----------


## polinaki1983

Ναι γιατί είναι χρήσιμα και δεν θα πετάξει τίποτα η μανούλα από αυτά. Ειδικά αν βάλεις τα σωστά μεγέθη πάνας/ρουχισμού μέσα

----------


## loukouloukou

πωλινάκι μουυυυυυυυυυ

----------


## *Katie

καλα ειναι τελεια πρωτη φορα τα βλεπω ! θα το κανω και εγω δωρο σε νεογεννητο ειναι σουπερ

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by loukouloukou_
> πωλινάκι μουυυυυυυυυυ


 Λουκουμακι μου ομορφο!!!!!!!!!! η μήπως θα έπρεπε να πω πανεμορφο?????????

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> καλα ειναι τελεια πρωτη φορα τα βλεπω ! θα το κανω και εγω δωρο σε νεογεννητο ειναι σουπερ


 Αν θες οδηγίες εδώ είμαι εγώ!!!!!!!!

----------


## ria_ed

τωρα αυτο είναι τυχαίο? απίστευτο!!!! η miss ΤΟΥΡΤΑ!!! :love:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by ria_
> τωρα αυτο είναι τυχαίο? απίστευτο!!!! η miss ΤΟΥΡΤΑ!!! :love:


 ??????????????????????? δεν καταλαβαίνω τί εννοείςςς.....

----------


## ria_ed

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ria_
> τωρα αυτο είναι τυχαίο? απίστευτο!!!! η miss ΤΟΥΡΤΑ!!! :love:
> 
> 
>  ??????????????????????? δεν καταλαβαίνω τί εννοείςςς.....


ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΞΠΕΡΤ ΣΤΙΣ ΤΟΥΡΤΕΣ!!!!
είτε αυτες ειναι απο κρεμα είτε απο πάνες!!!:wink1:

----------


## polinaki1983

αχαχαχαχα Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!!! Αλλα βρε Ρία μου, μόνο τούρτες δικιές μου έχεις δει? φαγητά μου δεν είδες????  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## polinaki1983

Δεν είμαι καλή μόνο στις τούρτες, αλλά και στην διακόσμηση διαφόρων δωματίων. Εδώ ένα παράδειγμα από το σπίτι μου. Το σχέδίο το έκανα σε ένα χαρτόνι, και μετά στον τοίχο με μολύβι και μετά ξεκίνησα και το ζωγράφιζα. Μου πήρε 5 ολόκληρες μέρες μόνο το σχέδιο.

----------


## polinaki1983

Και τώρα που το σκέφτομαι...... Σε πράγματα που μπορώ να κάνω μόνη μου είναι που είμαι πολύ καλή. Μοναχικά χόμπυ...

----------


## ria_ed

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> αχαχαχαχα Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!!! Αλλα βρε Ρία μου, μόνο τούρτες δικιές μου έχεις δει? φαγητά μου δεν είδες????


...... τι σε ενόχλησε σε αυτο που είπα.... δεν το είπα για κακό! μις τουρτα ....γιατι μαρεσει πολυ αυτο το ταλέντο σου να κανεις τουρτες με διαφορετικά υλικά.... καπου ειχα διαβάσει (σε βιβλίο της Βέφας νομίζω) για αλμυρη τουρτα... με σολομο
εαν δεν κανω λάθος :wink1: Εχεις φτιαξει ποτε αλμυρη?

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα σας!!! 

Οχι ρία μου δεν έχω φτιάξει ποτέ αλμηρή τούρτα!!! Σήμερα έφτιαξα μια τούρτα με κεικ σοκολατας και κρέμα τυριού (σαν αυτή στο τσηζ κέικ) για την επέτειο με το άντρα μου. Πιο μετά αν καταφέρω θα την ανεβάσω.

Λοιπόν, σήμερα πήγα στην διατροφολόγο και στον χειρούργο. Εχουμε και λέμε, ζύγισμα από διατροφολόγο ήταν 104.1. Η ίδια είπε πως πάω πολύ καλά. Εγώ της είπα πως δεν είμαι καθόλου ευχαριστημένη, και κουβέντα στην κουβέντα καταλήξαμε στο να φτιάξουμε ένα διατροφολόγιο με όλα όσα πρέπει να τρώω κάθε μέρα, και να της γράφω κάτω το τί μπόρεσα να φάω, και το τί έξτρα έφαγα κτλ, και θα τα δούμε σε έναν μήνα. Μου είπε πως ναι μεν έχω καλό μεταβολισμό, όπως είχε δείξει η εξέταση που είχα κάνει, αλλά αν τρώω πιο λίγο από όσο πρέπει, και πάλι δεν θα χάνω ικανοποιητικά. Ετσι ξεκινήσαμε την διατροφή με τα πάντα ζυγισμένα ή μετρημένα για να ξέρει τί και πόσο τρώω και να μπορέσει να κρίνει. Της είχα εκτυπώσει και την φώτο που έφτιαξα και έβαλα και εδώ στο πριν και μετά, και χάρηκε πολύ και την έβαλε πάνω στον πινακά της. Η πρώτη φώτο με τα αποτελέσματα του σληβ πάνω στον πίνακά μου, μου έιπε και γέλασε. Και μου είπε πως θέλει και άλλη με το πριν και το μετά, όταν πια θα είναι δυψίφια!

Πήγα και στους χειρούργους, και τελικά ο δικός μου δεν ήτανε μέσα αφού χτες επέστρεψε από το ταξίδι του και δεν πήγε σήμερα νοσοκομείο. Ηταν όμως ο βοηθός του, ο οποίος με θυμήθηκε κιόλας, και μου είπε πως έχω τεράστια διαφορά! Υπολόγισε το ΒΜΙ μου με τα σημερινά δεδομένα και είπε πως είναι 37 και πως στόχος μας είναι το 30 δηλαδή τα 85 κιλά. Του είπα πως και εγώ σαν αυτό έχω στόχο, και μου είπε πως θα το πιάσω μια χαρά. Μιλήσαμε για τις ζαλάδες, μου είπε ότι αφού οι αναλύσεις μου είναι καλές, μάλλον είναι από την ζέστη, και να προσπαθήσω για πιο πολύ νερό, μιλήσαμε για την απώλεια μαλιών, και μου είπε πως δυστυχώς έτσι είναι και θα σταματίσει από μόνη της, αλλά το πότε είναι άγνωστο. Του είπα πως θεωρώ λίγο το βάρος που έχασα, και μου είπε πως το σώμα επιρεάζετε και από το βάρος που ήμουνα τα πιο πολλά χρόνια, αλλά και από το ότι είχα τον δακτύλιο πριν. Ομως το χειρουργείο μας έγινε σωστά και με επιτυχία, και αν το εκμεταλευτώ σωστά θα έχω το επιθυμιτό αποτέλεσμα. Του είπα για βραχιονοπλαστική και είδε τα χέρια μου και μου είπε πως όντος χρειάζετε, με ρώτησε για κοιλιοπλαστική και μοιρούς/περιφέρεια/πόδια και του λέω πιστεύω θα χρειαστώ αλλά ακόμα δεν με καίει. Μου είπε και έβγαλα το φόρεμά μου, και με είχε και μου λέει θα τα χρειαστείς, και τα δικαιούσε από το νοσοκομείο γιατί έχεις κάνει το βαριατρικό εδώ. Ομως μου λέει προτήνω να χάσεις όλα σου τα κιλά και μετά να κάνεις κοιλιά και πόδια, αλλά θα σου δώσω παραπεμπτικό να πας στους πλαστικούς να σε δουν και θα κρίνουν αυτοί. Οπως σε βλέπω μου λέει, θα στα εγκρίνουν, αλλά οι ίδιοι είναι πιο καλοί γνώστες του τί μπορούν να σου κάνουν και τί όχι και πότε. Και έτσι μου έδωσε παραπεμπτικό και έκλεισα ραντεβού για τον ερχόμενο μήνα να πάω να με δουν. Μου είπε πως να μην ανχόνομαι και όλα θα παν καλά, και πως ήδη το σώμα και το πρόσωπό μου έχουν αλλάξει πολύ από τότε που έχει να δει και να συνεχίσω έτσι χωρίς την ζυγαριά παραμάσκαλα. 
Θα ξαναπάω σε 3 μήνες, και ελπίζω τότε να είναι και ο γιατρός μου μέσα. 

Ετσι λοιπόν, αφού όλοι είναι ευχαριστημένοι με το αποτέλεσμά μου, ξεκινάω με το διατροφολόγιο που μου έχουν δώσει, και θα προσπαθίσω να μην ξαναζυγιστώ μέχρι 22/7 που θα πάω ξανά διατροφολόγο. Και ο θεός βοηθός. 

Στόχος λοιπόν 22/7/2011 101.0 κιλά

----------


## karen1985

μπράβο βρε πωλινάκι.. πολύ χαίρομαι για σένα..
υπομονή και όλα θα γίνουν νομίζω..!!

το καλό είναι ότι βλέπω ότι άλλαξε η διάθεση σου προς το καλύτερο, έτσι άσε το άγχος και την ζυγαριά στην άκρη,
νομίζω γενικά λειτουργούμε καλύτερα χωρις δαυτο!

άντε αρχές αυγούστου υπολογίζω και εγώ να φτάσω στο διψίφιο.. θα το γιορτάσουμε παρέα.. χιχι!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχ μακάρι Καρεν μου!!!!!!!!!! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, ελπίζω να το δώ και εγώ και εσύ σύντομα το ευλογιμένο το 99 (ή ακόμα καλύτερα το 98.9!!!!)

----------


## polinaki1983

Αυτή είναι η τούρτα που έφτιαξα για τον άντρα μου. Είναι πολύ απλή, γιατί δεν είχα χρόνο, αλλά και μόνο που γράφει πάνω "4 χρόνια, σαγαπώ" στα αραβικά, έκανε το θαυμα της!!!!!

----------


## anna65

Αχ Πωλίνα μου, ακόμη δεν είδες το διψήφιο και άρχισες ήδη να περιμένεις όχι το 99 αλλά το 98,9! Θυμάμαι, ότι κάθε φορά που άλλαζε δεκάδα ένιωθα πολύ μεγάλη χαρά, και η χαρά αυτή άρχιζε από το 9,9 και όχι από το 8,9. Βάλε λίγη παραπάνω αισιοδοξία στη ζωή σου, θα δεις μεγάλη βελτίωση στην ψυχολογία σου!

----------


## Mak

βρε Πωλίνα, όλα θα στρώσουν! υπομονή και οργάνωση! Είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα τον πιάσεις τον στόχο σου γρήγορα! :Smile:

----------


## smart

πωλινα πας μια χαρα κ αντι να καθεσαι αν απολαμβανεις αυτα που πετυχες καθεσαι κ κλαις γι αυτα που ναι στο δρομο!!
ειναι κριμα κ δεν μπορω να μην ειμαι αυστηρη μαζι σου :P


η τουρτα τελεια, μπραβο!!! :thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by anna65_
> Αχ Πωλίνα μου, ακόμη δεν είδες το διψήφιο και άρχισες ήδη να περιμένεις όχι το 99 αλλά το 98,9! Θυμάμαι, ότι κάθε φορά που άλλαζε δεκάδα ένιωθα πολύ μεγάλη χαρά, και η χαρά αυτή άρχιζε από το 9,9 και όχι από το 8,9. Βάλε λίγη παραπάνω αισιοδοξία στη ζωή σου, θα δεις μεγάλη βελτίωση στην ψυχολογία σου!


Αννα μου καλημέρα!!! Η εμπειρία μου μου λέει πως το 9.9 ευκολα γίνετε 10. το 8.9 ομως όχι!!!! Εννοείτε βρε πως θα χαρώ άμμα δω το 99.900 στην ζυγαριά, αλλά η χαρά μου θα εδρεωθεί ακόμα πιο πολύ στο 98.900 που θα είμαι σίγουρη πια για το δυψίφιο! Ελπίζω να το δω σε 2 μήνες, θα δείξει η πορία!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> βρε Πωλίνα, όλα θα στρώσουν! υπομονή και οργάνωση! Είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα τον πιάσεις τον στόχο σου γρήγορα!


Καλημέρα Γιώτα μου, το ότι θα τον πιάσω θα τον πιάσω, δεν συμβιβάζομαι με κάτι άλλο, απλά το θέμα είναι το πότε!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by smart_
> πωλινα πας μια χαρα κ αντι να καθεσαι αν απολαμβανεις αυτα που πετυχες καθεσαι κ κλαις γι αυτα που ναι στο δρομο!!
> ειναι κριμα κ δεν μπορω να μην ειμαι αυστηρη μαζι σου :P
> 
> 
> η τουρτα τελεια, μπραβο!!! :thumbup:


Καλημέρα σμαρτ μου, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι οκ ενώ βλέπω μια κάπια αλλαγή στον καθρέφτη μου, δεν αντιπροσοπεύει την τόοοοοσο μεγάλη διαφορά που δείχνουν οι 2 φώτο μου και κάπου νιώθω πως έχω χαθεί στην διαδρομή!!!! Θα την βρω την άκρη!

----------


## polinaki1983

Λοιπόν με μεγάλη μου χαρά σας ανακοινώνω ότι 

*
[align=center]ΖΥΓΑΡΙΑ ΤΕΛΟΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [/align]*

Την έχει βάλει ο άντρας μου στην πάνω αποθήκη που χρειάζετε σκάλα για να ανεβείς να μπεις εκεί μέσα, και εγώ φοβάμαι τις σκάλες!!!!! Είπε πως θα μου την δώσει όταν κρίνει αυτός πως πρέπει!!!!

Η μοναδική ζυγαριά που υπάρχει αυτή την στιγμή στο σπίτι ειναι η ζυγαριά του φαγητού!!!!!!

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> *
> [align=center]ΖΥΓΑΡΙΑ ΤΕΛΟΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [/align]*



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## anna9

Kαλημερα τι τουρτα ειναι αυτη πρωι πρωι?????Πρεπει να εχεις βαλει κ σιροπακι μεσα ε? Γιαμι Μπραβο σου.Οσο για την επετειο να ειστε ευτυχισμενοι και αγαπημενοι

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by anna9_
> Kαλημερα τι τουρτα ειναι αυτη πρωι πρωι?????Πρεπει να εχεις βαλει κ σιροπακι μεσα ε? Γιαμι Μπραβο σου.Οσο για την επετειο να ειστε ευτυχισμενοι και αγαπημενοι


Καλημέρα αννα μου όχι δεν έχω βάλει σιροπι μέσα. Είναι το κεικ και στην μέση έχει την κρέμα τυριού. Μην με ρωτήσεις από γεύση, δεν ξέρω!!!!! Μολις την κόψαμε την μοίρασα στην μαμα και στην θεία και έμεινε μόνο ένα κομμάτι σπίτι για τον άντρα μου.

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

ʼααααααντε , ρε Πωλινάκι!!!!! Επιτέλους!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by koukoutsi_
> ʼααααααντε , ρε Πωλινάκι!!!!! Επιτέλους!!!!!


 Επιτελους για πιο πραγμα κουκλιτσα μου?

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by koukoutsi_
> ʼααααααντε , ρε Πωλινάκι!!!!! Επιτέλους!!!!!
> 
> 
>  Επιτελους για πιο πραγμα κουκλιτσα μου?


Που έκρυψες τη ζυγαρια!!!! Ή μάλλον που σου την έκρυψαν!!! 
Και στα κιλά μια χαρά τα πήγες, τι 103 τι 104, σημασία έχει ότι είναι ενεργοποιημένος ο οργανισμός και χάνει!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Δεν υπήρχε άλλος τρόπος να την ξεφορτοθώ καλή μου. Σήμερα ξεκίνησα κατά γράμμα και την διατροφή μου, και βλέπουμε σε ένα μήνα!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

ʼντε καλή επιτυχία!!!! Κι εγώ είπα να κόψω τις μ@λακίες , μπας και χάσω κανένα κιλό!!! Της είπα να μου μειώσει λιγάκι θερμιδούλες!!!
ʼντε σε ένα μήνα άλλα 3 κιλά, δεν είναι κι άσχημα, μια χαρα ρυθμός, μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα θα είσαι στα 90 σίγουρα!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Ας περάσει αυτός ο μήνας και βλέπουμε μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα καλή μου. δεν προγραμματίζω από τώρα

----------


## *Katie

Πωλινα επιτέλος συγχαρητηρια για την ζυγαρια!! Αντε τωρα να μας γραφεις και τι τρως καθε μερα να περνουμε και ιδεες.

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα Κεϊτυ μου. Θα σας τα γράφω κάθε πρωί για την προηγούμενη μάλλον, γιατί προς το παρόν δεν έχω υπολογιστή σπίτι.

----------


## aggeloydaki

Πολινάκι μου καλημέρα,μιά χαρά είναι κρυμμένη η ζυγαριά σου εκεί στα ψηλά  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Μια χαρά θα τα πας από εδώ και πέρα μην αγχώνεσαι καθόλου  :Smile: 
Για να πω την αλήθεια μου αυτό το ψυχολογικό που έχουν όλοι με το να φτάσουν κάτω από τα 100,σε διψήφιο δεν μπορώ να το πολυκαταλάβω,εγώ πάνω από τα 100 ήμουν μόνο τα 2-3 τελευταία χρόνια και σε όλες τις άλλες προπάθειες αδυνατίσματος που έκανα (εκτός από την πρωτη φορά που έχασα εκπληκτικά γρήγορα τα κιλά μου και μετά πάλευα να πάω κάτω από τα 59-58 :no: ) πάλευα να πάω κάτω από τα 90.τώρα έχω υποσχεθεί στον εαυτό μου να μην αγχώνομαι ,για αυτό δεν έχω πάρει και ακόμα ζυγαριά  :Wink:

----------


## aggeloydaki

αααα η τούρτα φαίνεται σούπερ!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αγγελουδάκι μου, στην δικιά μου την περίπτωση που είμαι απο τα 13 μου στα 100+ κιλά, τα οποία έχει τόοοοοοοσα χρόνια να τα δω, με εξέρεση τότε που γέννησα και τα είδα μία και μοναδική φορά στην ζυγαριά μου, το κάτω τα 100 (99, 98) είναι όνειρο!!!! Επίσεις παίζει και το ότι ξεκινάμε από πολύ πιο ψιλά. Δηλαδή εγώ που ξεκίνησα από 125, λογικό να θέλω να δω με λαχτάρα το 99. Εσύ που ήσουνα τόσο κοντά στο 100, λογικό είναι να μην σε συγκινεί η αίσθηση του 99 αλλά του 89! Εγώ έτσι το βλέπω!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> αααα η τούρτα φαίνεται σούπερ!!


Οπως σου είπα και στο τηλέφωνο, ήταν απλά κάτι το βιαστικό και απλό!!!!!

----------


## PM79

Νομίζω ο άντρας σου πρέπει να σου κρύψει και τα είδη ζαχαροπλαστικής χαχαχα.

Το θετικότατο είναι ότι με το που φύγουν τα κιλά, μπορείς να κάνεις και την πλαστική τσαμπέ ολέ.
Μια χαρά και 7 τρομάρες.

Όσο για τα κιλά, οκ τα χάνεις αργά, αλλά να ξέρεις ότι όσο πιο αργά τα χάνεις, τόσο το καλύτερο  :Wink: 

Υπομονή λοιπόν και να σου πω... τις τούρτες μη τις δοκιμάζεις  :Big Grin:

----------


## polinaki1983

Πάρη μου δεν τις δοκιμάζω. γενικός πάντα το είχα αυτό, τα γλυκά που έφτιαχνα εγώ να μην τα τρώω!!!Αντε να έτρωα μια κουταλίτσα απλά για δοκιμή, αλλά δεν με συγκινούσε να του ορμίξω. Χόρταινα μόνο με την απόλαυση του να τα τρωνε οι άλλοι, ενώ άμμα είχα έτοιμο από το ζαχαροπλαστείο κάτι, το κτυπούσα όσο άνοστο και να ήταν!

Το θέμα είναι να τα χάνω όμως Πάρη μου, μην από το αργά πάμε στο καθόλου!!!!

----------


## PM79

Το έχουμε συζητήσει άπειρες φορές ότι κάποια στιγμή, η ζυγαριά κολλάει ή πάει αργά το πράμα.

Τρόποι να ξεκολλήσει το πράμα υπάρχουν, πχ λίγη αερόβια γυμναστική, τροποποιήσεις στη διατροφή (πράγμα που έκανες) και γενικώς οι τροφές να είναι μαγειρικά προσεγμένες.

Επίσης να αποφεύγεις αλάτι, σκόρδο, μαϊντανό, λάχανο, γιατί είναι τροφές που κάνουν κατακράτηση υγρών.

Επίσης οι γυναίκες λόγω της περιόδου, έχετε σκαμπανεβάσματα και στα κιλά αλλά και ορμονικά.
Είναι φυσιολογικό μέχρι ένα όριο όλο αυτό, μην αγχώνεσαι.

----------


## polinaki1983

Εκανα ήδη την τροποοίηση στην διατροφή, και από σήμερα ξεκινάω καθημερινό περπάτημα με την ελπίδα πως κάποτε θα γίνει τρέξιμο. 

Οτι μπορώ να κάνω θα το κάνω, αν παρ' όλ' αυτά δεν έχω αποτέλεσμα, ε τότε τί να πω, θα τα βάλω με τον θεό!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Αλλά ππιστεύω θα τα καταφέρω! εχω ξεφορτοθεί και τον μεγαλύτερο εχθρό και νιώθω πιο άνετη πως θα κάνω αυτό που πρέπει και στον μήνα θα δω το αποτέλεσμα!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα σας.... Οποτε πω πως θα κάνω κάτι, πάντα κάτι συμβαίνει και μου το χαλάει. Είχα μια χάλια Πρασκευή, ένα πιο σκ@τ@ Σάββατο και βλέπουμεν...... Το θετικό είναι, ότι αν και δεν κράτησα το διατροφολόγιο κατά γράμμα γιατί δεν μαγείρεψα καθόλου, τουλάχιστον δεν έχω φάει κάτι που δεν θα έπρεπε.... Ελπίζω η αυριανή μέρα να μου βγει όπως την φαντάζομαι...

Να ευχαριστήσω πολύ μια κενούρια φίλη που απόκτισα, και είναι δίπλα μου λες και γνωριζόμαστε χρόνια. Και η μεγαλύτερη πλάκα είναι ότι δουλεύαμε για την ίδια εταιρεία από δύο διαφορετικές χώρες και κάναμε ακριβώς τις ίδιες συζητήσεις με το΄"μεγάλο αφεντικό"!!!! Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ πολύ κουκλίτσα μου.

----------


## iwanna 24

πωλινακι εισαι ενας πραγματικος αγγελος και να ξερεις πως αξιζεις πολλα μπορει να μην γνωριζομαστε αρκετο χρονικο διαστημα αλλα καταλαβα αρκετα................οποτε φιλεναδιτσα μουυυυυ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΦΩΝΑΖΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΨΥΧΟΥΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΞΙΖΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΛΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alina_ed

Πωλινα μου δε ξερω τι εγινε κ περασες τοσο χαλια.ευχομαι ο μικρος σου να ειναι καλα! κ το ιδιο κ εσυ. οποτε μπορεσεις γραψε μου κ ασ μην ειμαι μεσα. σε νιαζομαι φιλακια!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

*μεγαλη αγκαλια @πωλινα* αξιζεις τα καλυτερα λουνα μου, μη το ξεχνας =)
ο,τι χρειαστεις και μπορω να βοηθησω, feel free to contact me. (αναθεμα τοσα χρονια κι αν ξερω το ελληνικο αυτου, παντα το ξεχναω να το κοιταξω χωρις να φανει σαν απευθιας μεταφραση)

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by iwanna 24_
> πωλινακι εισαι ενας πραγματικος αγγελος και να ξερεις πως αξιζεις πολλα μπορει να μην γνωριζομαστε αρκετο χρονικο διαστημα αλλα καταλαβα αρκετα................οποτε φιλεναδιτσα μουυυυυ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΦΩΝΑΖΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΨΥΧΟΥΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΞΙΖΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΛΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!


Iωάννα μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλα. Η ψιχούλα μου το ακούει καλή μου, οι υπόλοιποι δεν το ακούνε.... Φιλάκια!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Alina_
> Πωλινα μου δε ξερω τι εγινε κ περασες τοσο χαλια.ευχομαι ο μικρος σου να ειναι καλα! κ το ιδιο κ εσυ. οποτε μπορεσεις γραψε μου κ ασ μην ειμαι μεσα. σε νιαζομαι φιλακια!


Αλινακι μου γλυκό.... Χαθήκαμε... Να ήξερες πόσο σε έχω πεθυμίσει..... Θα στα γράψω αύριο στο φατσοβιβλίο καλή μου και ελπίζω να σε πετύχω να τα πούμε κιόλας... Πεθύμισα πολύ να σε δω κιόλας..... Φιλάκια κουκλάκι μου!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> *μεγαλη αγκαλια @πωλινα* αξιζεις τα καλυτερα λουνα μου, μη το ξεχνας =)
> ο,τι χρειαστεις και μπορω να βοηθησω, feel free to contact me. (αναθεμα τοσα χρονια κι αν ξερω το ελληνικο αυτου, παντα το ξεχναω να το κοιταξω χωρις να φανει σαν απευθιας μεταφραση)


Γλυκιά μου μύζερυ, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την στοργική σου αγκαλιά. I will next time honey... 

BTW εγώ λέω "Αν με χρειαστείς ξέρεις πού θα με βρείς". Φιλάκια πολλά κουκλίτσα μου!

----------


## Alina_ed

κ εγω σε πεθυμισα πωλινα μου που θα παει θα τα καταφερουμε καποια στιγμη να τα πουμε. εκει που ημασταν ολη μερα μαζι.. τωρα κανουμε αγνωνες για να πουμε ενα γεια εστω! αλλα λογικο.εσυ με τη δουλεια εγω με το νυφικο μολις ξεμπερδεψω ελπιζω να τα λεμε συχνα!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!!!

Αλίνα μου, το ξέρω πως έχουμε καταπιαστεί με άλλα πράγματα, και στο τέλος αφήσαμε εμάς έξω...... Περιμένω με ανυπομονυσια την μέρα που θα τα πούμε ξανά !!! Φιλάκια

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα. χτές περάσαμε 5 ώρες στις πρώτες βοήθειες με τον μικρό για να μας πουν στο τέλος να τον πάμε σήμερα στο παιδιατρικό νοσοκομείο. Εμείς τον πήγαμε χτες για να μας στήλουν κατευθείας αυτοί στο παιδιατρικό, μην περιμένω μέχρι σήμερα, και τελικά χάσαμε τις ώρες μας, χάσαμε τον ύπνο μας, για να μας πους πηγαίνετε τον αύριο. Πρώτες βοήθειες σου λέει μετά. Σήμερα ετοιμάζω επιστολή για καταγγελία γιατί είναι η 3 φορά που πάω και δεν εξυπηρετούμε αλλά και γιατί δεν γίνετε να έχεις έξω αναμονή πάνω από 3 ώρες για να σε δούν οι γιατροί!!!!!!! Αν είναι δυνατόν!

----------


## Alina_ed

:Frown:  αχ βρε πωλινα μου ευχομαι μονο να ειναι καλα ο μικρος.εδω ετσι ειναι παντα οταν πας στο νοσοκομειο κ πια το εχουμε συνηθησει.. ομως καλα θα κανεις να κανεις καταγγελια αν κ μην πιστευεις οτι θα βρεις το δικιο σου.τουλαχιστον ομως θα τα εχεις καλα με τον εαυτο σου οτι εστω αντεδρασες.τελικα σημερα θα τον πατε? ειναι καλυτερα?

----------


## polinaki1983

Οχι δεν μπορώ να τον πάω. Δεν μπορώ να λείψω από την δουλιά. γιαυτό τον πήγα χτες, για να τον στέλναν μέσα για εισαγωγή ούτως όστε να ξεκινούσε θεραπεία το μωρο και να είχα δικαιολογία να μείνω..... Δεν μπορώ κάθε τρεις και λίγο να απουσιάζω από την δουλιά.....

----------


## anna65

Περαστικά στο μικρό Πωλίνα. 
Σε μας δεν κάνει καμία αίσθηση η ταλαιπωρία, την ίδια αντιμετώπιση έχουμε κάθε φορά που πάμε σε νοσοκομείο, και αν μας δει γιατρός στο 3ωρο είμαστε ευτυχείς! Οι καταγγελίες στο Ελλαδιστάν είναι μόνο για γραφικούς - όποτε έκανα, με βγάλανε και τρελή στο τέλος... Στα νοσοκομεία της περιφέρειας είναι ακόμη χειρότερα τα πράγματα, και ενώ μπορείς να δεις γιατρό πιο σύντομα - μόλις μια ώρα αναμονή... - ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν υπάρχει η συγκεκριμένη ειδικότητα την ώρα που τη θέλεις και σε παραπέμπουν σε νοσοκομείο Αθηνών-Θεσσαλονίκης. Για τα παιδιά από όσο κατάλαβα, η μόνη λύση είναι τα παιδιατρικά - στα υπόλοιπα, δεν έχουν τις ειδικότητες που χρειάζονται, και για να κάνουν εισαγωγή πρέπει να είναι πολύ σοβαρή η κατάσταση.

----------


## polinaki1983

Αννα μου όσο καλά και εξυπηρετικά είναι τόσο το γενικό μας νοσοκομείο, καθώς και το Παδιατρικό-γυναικολογικό μας νοσοκομείο, με άρτια εκπεδευμένο προσωπικό και υπέροχους γιατρούς, τόσο άχρηστοι είναι στις πρώτες βοήθειες. 

είναι δυνατόν να του λέω πως το μωρό εδώ και 15 μέρες ανεβάζει πάνω από 39 πυρετό, πως είχαμε πάει προ 10ημέρου στον γιατρό και κάναμε θεραπεία με εισπνεόμενα όμως τίποτα δεν άλλαξε, και πως το μωρό δεν μπορεί να πάρει τίποτα από το στόμα εκτός από νουροφεν, (τα υπόλοιπα προκαλεί εμετό μόνος του για να τα βγάλει και δεν θέλω να τον βάζω σε αυτό το λούκι) και να μου λέει και τί θες να κάνω, πήγαινε τον αύριο στο παδιατρικό? Αφού ο ίδιος μπορούσε να το στείλει εκείνη την ώρα στο παιδιατρικό με ένα απλό τηλεφώνημα και εκεί οι κατάλληλοι πια γιατροί να τον έβλεπαν αμέσως..... 

Ασε που πριν από μας είχε στείλει εισαγωγή ένα άλλο μωρό 6 ετών το οποίο είχε μόνο 1 μέρα πυρετό και όχι πάνω από 39. Αυτό μου την βίδωσε. 

Ενα κοριτσάκι γύρω στα 5 είχε έρθει με σπασμένο το κρανίο και σε σχεδόν κομματική κατάσταση από κτύπημα που έπαθε όταν έπεσε και κτύπησε στην άκρη του σκαλιού και αντί να το βάλουν αμέσως μέσα, είχαν την μαμά έξω μαζί με το παιδάκι να περιμένουν την σειρά τους δήθεν, μέχρι που άρχισε ο άντρας μου να φωνάζει πως το μωρό αιμορραγεί, πως έπρεπε να το βάλουν αμέσως μέσα και όχι να περιμένει μια σειρά 5-6 ώρες για να την δουν και τελικά το έβαλαν το καημένο μετά από 1 ώρα αναμονή. 

Αυτά δεν τα χονεύω.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Τι έχει το μικρό κουκλάκι;Τ'αναπνευστικά του;Ελπίζω να νιώθει ήδη καλύτερα και σιγά σιγά να εκλείπουν τα επείγοντα περιστατικά...
Καλή δύναμη και σ'εσένα,Πωλινάκι μου!Χίλια κομμάτια έχεις γίνει,αλλά τι να κάνετε,οι ηρωίδες εργαζόμενες μητέρες;Φιλάκια!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Ναταλάκι μου. Πιστεύω πως αυτή την φορά είναι κάτι πολύ πιο σοβαρό από τα αναπνευστικά του. Εδώ και 15 μέρες πυρετούς, και ενώ κάνουμε 10 μέρες τώρα θεραπείες με κορτιζόνες κτλ τίποτα δεν άλλαξε. Ούτε στο θέμα του αναπνευστικού του ούτε στο θέμα πυρετού. Το απόγευμα θα τον πάω σε ιδιώτη γιατρό να τελειώνουμε. Τουλάχιστον να ξέρω τί έχει το μωρό μου.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Αυτό να κάνεις,Πωλίνα!Να μπείτε σε μια σειρά θεραπειών ενδεχομένως πιο αποτελεσματική,
να μην ταλαιπωρείται το καημενούλι ούτε κι εσείς ν'αγωνιάτε.Όλα να σας πάνε καλά!Θα σου τηλ.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> Αυτό να κάνεις,Πωλίνα!Να μπείτε σε μια σειρά θεραπειών ενδεχομένως πιο αποτελεσματική,
> να μην ταλαιπωρείται το καημενούλι ούτε κι εσείς ν'αγωνιάτε.Όλα να σας πάνε καλά!Θα σου τηλ.


Οκ κούκλα μου, φιλάκια και θα τα πούμε από το τηλ!!! Μετά τις 18:00!!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

Πολινάκι περαστικά για τον μικρό!αχ αυτά τα άτιμα τα νοσοκομεία πόσο μας ταλαιπωρούν και πόσο περισσότερο μας ταλαιπωρούν αυτοί οι γιατροί που δεν είναι άνθρωποι πάνω από όλα

----------


## Alina_ed

πωλινα μου η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να μπει εσαγωγη.η εξωτερικη γιατρος θα σε στειλει σιγουρα.μετα απο τοσες μερες πυρετο δε γινεται αλλο να το αντιμετωπισετε σπιτι.τα εχω περασει γιαυτο στα λεω.το μονο που μπορει νασε βοηθησει να σου γραψει μια γνωματευση να δωσεις στους γιατρους του νοσοκομειου στα εκτακτα κ ετσι δε θα διακυνδηνεψουν να μην σας κανουν εισαγωγη.κ θα ξεμπερδεψετε κ πιο ευκολα.τουλαχιστον εμας ετσι εγινε.ευχομαι φιλεναδα να μην ταλαιπωρηθητε αλλο αδικα κ εσεις κ το μικρακι σας,ειναι κριμα τοσο καιρο  :Frown:

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ Αγγελουδάκι μου.

Το Ξέρω Αλίνα μου πως πρέπει να γίνει εισαγωγή. Αλλωστε γιαυτό τον πήγαμε χτες στις πρώτες βοήθειες. δυστυχώς δεν έχει έκτακτα περιστατικά το παιδιατρικό μας, όλα τα στέλνουν από τις πρώτες βοήθειες. Δεν ξέρω αν ο ιδιώτης γιατρός μπορεί να στείλει εισαγωγή στο παιδιατρικό. Θα μάθω το απόγευμα αν δεν έχει καλυτερέψει.

----------


## Alina_ed

να στειλει εισαγωγη δε μπορει,μπορει ομως να γραψει ενα παραπεμπτικο με τη διαγνωση του που να γραφει οτι χρειαζεται νοσηλεια.αυτο σιγουρα θα βοηθησει να γινει πιο γρηγορα η διαγνωση κ μετα η εισαγωγη

----------


## Alina_ed

η παιδιατρος που τον παω ετυχε παλια να δουλευε στο νοσοκομειο μας εκανε κ την πρακτικη της εδω,δε ξερω αν αυτο βοηθησε να μας βαλουν κατευθειαν.παντως ηταν η πρωτη φορα που μας προσεξαν τοσο πολυ

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Alina_
> να στειλει εισαγωγη δε μπορει,μπορει ομως να γραψει ενα παραπεμπτικο με τη διαγνωση του που να γραφει οτι χρειαζεται νοσηλεια.αυτο σιγουρα θα βοηθησει να γινει πιο γρηγορα η διαγνωση κ μετα η εισαγωγη


Μα και να το κάνει αυτό καλή μου, σημαίνει πως και πάλι πρέπει να πάω πρώτες βοήθειες, και εκεί μπορεί να γίνει πάλι το ίδιο.

----------


## welldah

Πωλίνα περαστικά στον μικρούλη σου εύχομαι! Τελικά επικρατεί χάος κι αλλού εκτός της Ελλάδας και της Μποτσουάνας...  :Mad:

----------


## polinaki1983

Thanks καλή μου. Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς τί γίνετε στις πρώτες βοήθειες. Πιο εύκολα ξεμπερδεύεις τα πρωινά από τα ιατρία, που είναι και πιο πολύς ο κόσμος, παρά από τις πρώτες βοήθειες που μόνο του τέτοιο τους ξέρουν να παίζουν.

----------


## Alina_ed

πωλινα μου ναι προφανως το ιδιο θα γινει απλα μπορει λιγο πιο γρηγορα!

----------


## polinaki1983

Μπα, η αναμονή είναι αναμονή... Ασε που μπορεί να ακούσω και το αφού πήγες γιατρό, σε μας τι μας τον έφερες. Και τότε είναι που θα τα διαλύσω όλα εκεί μέσα.

----------


## anna65

Το ξέρω Πωλίνα μου πως έχεις φοβερά νεύρα, κι εγώ μόλις γύρισα από το Νοσοκομείο που περιμένω να βάλω το γιο μου για επέμβαση ΩΡΛ και εκνευρίστηκα όταν είδα πως όλα τα κρεβάτια είναι για ενήλικες - δηλαδή θα βάλω τον τρίχρονο γιο μου στο διπλανό κρεβάτι με έναν γέρο; Θα κοιτάξω μήπως πάω στο Παίδων, αν και εκεί η κατάσταση δεν είναι ρόδινη.
Στο δικό σου το θέμα, η απάντηση κρύβεται στα ίδια σου τα λόγια:



> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> είναι δυνατόν να του λέω πως το μωρό εδώ και 15 μέρες ανεβάζει πάνω από 39 πυρετό, πως είχαμε πάει προ 10ημέρου στον γιατρό και κάναμε θεραπεία με εισπνεόμενα όμως τίποτα δεν άλλαξε ... ...Ασε που πριν από μας είχε στείλει εισαγωγή ένα άλλο μωρό 6 ετών το οποίο είχε μόνο 1 μέρα πυρετό και όχι πάνω από 39. ..


Πρώτες βοήθειες ή επείγοντα είναι μόνο για τις ΠΡΩΤΕΣ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΕΣ. ʼρα καλώς πήρανε το παιδί που είχε μόλις μια μέρα πυρετό, καθώς είναι η πρώτη φορά που κάποιος το βλέπει. Το δικό σου παιδί υποφέρει εδώ και 15 μέρες, και μάλιστα έχει πάρει και θεραπεία από γιατρό. Το ότι η θεραπεία δεν έχει αποδώσει, δεν είναι θέμα επειγόντων αλλά του γιατρού στον οποίου έχεις ήδη απευθυνθεί ή κάποιου τακτικού ιατρείου. Φυσικό είναι να έχεις εκνευριστεί, αλλά η δουλειά των επειγόντων δεν είναι να παρακάμπτουν τα εξωτερικά ή τα τακτικά ιατρεία αλλά να παρέχουν πρώτες βοήθειες και μόνο! 
Όσο για το ότι δεν μπορείς να λείπεις συνέχεια από τη δουλειά, δυστυχώς για αυτό ακριβώς δυσκολεύουν τα πράγματα για τις μάνες εργαζόμενες, καθώς οι ασθένειες των παιδιών είναι απρόβλεπτες και συνεχείς. ʼρα, ή θα πρέπει να βρεις μια δουλειά που να κατανοεί τις ανάγκες σου, ή θα πρέπει να βρεις εναλλακτική λύση (μητέρα, σύζυγο, κοπέλα που θα πληρώνεις) καθώς όσο μεγαλώνουν τα αγγελούδια μας, μεγαλώνουν και τα προβλήματα.

----------


## polinaki1983

Αννα μου το παιδιατρικό δέχετε εισαγωγή παιδιών με πυρετό μόνο εάν ο πυρετός συνεχίζετε για πάνω από 3 μέρες χωρίς να ρυθμίζετε. Γιαυτό τα πήρα, άσε που έδειχνε να είναι γνωστός ο μπαμπάς του μωρού με τον γιατρό. Τέλος πάντον.

Η δουλιά μου το κατανοεί, και το ίδιο το αφεντικό μου είπε πως όταν έχει σχέση με το μωρό φεύγω, αλλά επειδή έφυγα και περασμένη Δευτέρα για τον μικρό, Τετάρτη για μένα, έ και είμαι εδώ μόλις 1μιση μήνα, δεν θέλω να το παρακάνω....

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας. Ο μικρός μου τελικά χτες δεν ανέβασε πυρετό αν και τον είχα υπό παρακολούθηση, και έτσι δεν πήγαμε γιατρό. ελπίζω ούτε σήμερα να ανεβάσει.

Εγώ σήμερα μετρήθηκα με την μεζούρα, και ιδού τα αποτελέσματα ( σε σύγκριση με την προηγούμενη φορά)

*02/06/2011*

Στήθος 107/94
Ωμοι 108
Μεση 103
Κοιλιά 121
Περιφέρεια 128
Πόδι 71/56/47
Λαιμός 37

*26/06/2011*

Στήθος 107/94
Ωμοι 108
Μεση 102
Κοιλιά 120
Περιφέρεια 126
Πόδι 69/54/44
Λαιμός 37

Βασικά αυτό τον μήνα έχω χάσει από την μέση και κάτω πόντους και αυτό με χαροποιήσε πολύ

----------


## Mak

well done Polina!:bouncy:

----------


## break

Μπράβο Polinaki 


Mε τη διαιτολόγο πως πάει?

----------


## polinaki1983

Σας ευχαριστώ κορίτσια.

Καλά break μου, ακολουθώ το διατροφολόγιο της ως προς τα κυρίως γεύματα, αν και δεν μπορώ να φάω, αλλά ούτε και πιέζομαι να φάω, τις ποσότητες που θέλει. Στα ενδιάμεσα ανάλογα το τί τραβάει η καρδούλα μου είτε μια από τις επιλογές που μου έχει, είτε κάτι άλλο στα πλαίσια πάντα.

Τώρα από θέμα βάρους θα ξέρουμε το αποτέλεσμα σε 23 μέρες!!!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

Περαστικα στον μικρο πωλινα!

----------


## polinaki1983

Thanks Μιζερυ μου. Ασε και εγώ είμαι χάλια. Μάλλον έχει επιστρέψει η μόλυνση στα μάτια και το ένα μάτι εχει φουσκώσει κάπως και νομίζω πως θα πεταχτεί έξω.....

Κάπιος με μάτιασε, δεν εξηγείτε αλιώς..... Αχ αυτή η ζήλια που κυκλοφορεί γύρω μας............

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

ωχ, σοβαρα μιλας; κοιτα συμπτωση! εμενα σημερα τα ματια μου ειναι στεγνα και κατακοκκινα για καποιον λογο, ετσι ξυπνησα, νιωθω οτι κατι υπαρχει πανω στο μπαλακι που εχουμε στο μεσο του ματιου οταν το κλεινω. 

ευχελαιο χρειαζομαστε!

----------


## polinaki1983

Εμενα ειναι συνεχως υγρά, και τρέχουνε, και βγάζουν και κάτι σαν πύος, και το ένα νιώθω λες και έχει αέρα μέσα

Περαστικά και σε σένα κούκλα μου

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

Πηρες τη υγρασια των ματιων μου =P
Ειδαν τα δικα σου που ειναι τοσα αστερατα λουνα μου και σε ματιασανε =|

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> Πηρες τη υγρασια των ματιων μου =P
> Ειδαν τα δικα σου που ειναι τοσα αστερατα λουνα μου και σε ματιασανε =|


Αυτό ξαναπές το!!!!! χαχαχα

----------


## *Katie

πωλινα τι ανακουφισει για το μωρο σου!! τωρα τα διαβασα ολα τα ποστ. πως ειναι σημερα? περαστικα και γρηγορα.

----------


## *Katie

Α! μπραβο για την απωλεια ποντων. Αυτη ειναι η ουσια !!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Κέιτυ μου σε ευχαριστώ. Ο μικρός μου χτες κοιμότανε από τισ 5μιση μέχρι τις 8, και μετά ξανά από τις 9μιση μέχρι τις 7 το πρωί. Μάλλον ήταν κουρασμένο από την αρρώστια το μανάρι μου. Πάντος χτες μόνο μερικά δέκατα ανέβασε, και σήμερα το πρωί πάλι μερικά δέκατα. Τώρα θα δείξει. Πάντος ξύπνησε κεφάτος, και ήθελε να παίξουμε με τα αυτοκινητάκια του. 

Οσο για την απώλεια, σε ευχαριστώ. το όλο πρόβλημα στο σώμα μου είναι από την μέση και κάτω, και αργώ να χάσω εκεί. Γιαυτό χάρικα πολύ με την συγκεκριμένη απώλεια. Τώρα έχω αγωνία για την απώλεια των κιλών!!!!! Ακόμα 3 βδομάδες και θα ξέρουμε το αποτέλεσμα!

----------


## *Katie

το καλο ειναι οτι υποχωρει ο πυρετος! μακαρι αυριο να μην εχει τπτ. Η διαθεση του ειναι οδηγος! ο υπνος τι περιμενες?? μετα απο τοσες μερες ταλαιπωριας με τον πυρετο βρηκε το κακομοιρο ευκαιρια που του επεσε ο πυρετος και κοιμηθηκε . να ναι καλα το γιαβρι μου

Οσο για τους ποντους το διαβασα και ειναι πολυ ευχαριστω οτι εχασες απο τα επιμαχα σημεια. Αυτο σημαινει κιολας οτι απωλεια δειξει η ζυγαρια θα ειναι λιπος!!! το πιο σημαντικο. αντε καλη δυναμη για την συνεχεια.

----------


## polinaki1983

Α στο πα? δεν στοπα!!!! Προσπαθούμε να κόψουμε και το πανάκι μας!!!! Εχουμε όμως ένα πρόβλημα.... Στο σχολείο πάει στην τουαλέτα, και κάνει κανονικά την ανάγκη του, δεν λερώνει τα βρακάκια του. Σπίτι αρνείτε κατηγοριματικά να καθύσει στην τουαλέτα... Βρε πήραμε στεφανάκι που μπαίνει πάνω στην τουαλέτα, τίποτα, βρε πήραμε σκαμνάκι για να παταν τα ποδαρακια του και να μην φοβαται, και παλι τιποτα..... Δεν ξέρω τί να κάνω..... Στο σχολείο έχουν αυτες τις μικρες τουαλετούλες, τις παιδικές, και δεν φοβαται. σπίτι δεν μπόρεσα ούτε μία φορά να κάτσει στην τουαλέτα......

----------


## Alina_ed

πωλινα μου δε θελω να σε ανυσηχησω αλλα κ τα δεκατακια που εχει δεν ειναι καλο,εμενα οι γιατροι οταν περασαμε την πνευμονια μου ειπαν οτι αν συνεχομενα 6 μερες εχει πυρετο εστω κ δεκατα κ δεν εχει μεινει ουτε μια μερα απυρετο ενδιαμεσα οτι πρεπει να μπει μεσα για να γινει καλυτερα η φαεμακευτικη αγωγη. θα σου ελεγα να τον ξαναπας εστω σε ιδιωτη γιατρο μη το αφηνεις να παιδευεται το καμαρι σου.

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας. Το ξέρω Αλινα μου πως ακόμα και τα δεκατάκια δεν είναι καλά, αλλά είναι πολύ καλύτερα από το 39+ που είχε. Θα τον πάω αύριο στον γιατρό στην συντεχνία να μας γράψει αναλύσεις να κάνουμε. Να δούμε μήπως έχει κάπια μόλυνση ή κάτι τέτιο.

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλό μήνα κιόλας σε όλους!!!!! 1 Ιουλίου σήμερα!!! Είμαι 9 μέρες χωρίς ζύγισμα και θα τρελλαθώ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Θέλω την ζυγαριά μουυυυ.............. πως θα αντέξω ακόμα 21 μέρες? δηλαδή 3 βδομάδες..... 504 ώρες...... 30,240 λεπτά........... Θέλω να δω αν έχει κουνηθεί από το 104.6 που έδειχνε τελευταία φορά πριν πάω διατροφολόγο..............

----------


## *Katie

πωλινα καλημερα!! Αν την κατεβασεις και ζυγιστεις και δεν εχει μετακινηθει η ζυγαρια απο τα 104,6 πως θα νιωσεις? το εχεις σκεφτει? Αν ειναι να σε χαλασει μην το κανεις. Αν εισαι αποφασισμενη πως οτι και να δειξει δεν θα σε επιρρεασει τοτε η αποφαση παλι δικη σου. Καταλαβαινω οτι θα φας τα νυχια σου απο την αγωνια αλλα , το ξερεις οτι εχεις ηδη χασει απο τους ποντους που εχει μετρησει, η ζυγαρια μπορει να το επιβαιβεωσει αλλα μπορει και οχι ακομη. Το μωρο τι κανει σημερα?

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα Κέιτυ μου. Ξέρω πως έχει μετακινηθεί σίγουρα από το 104.6 της επειδή σήμερα μπήκα και στο πιο στενό παντελόνι που είχα άνετα, ενώ περασμένη βδομάδα μου ήταν τσίτα. Θα προσπαθίσω να την βγάλω από το μυαλό μου, αν και δεν ξέρω αν θα τα καταφέρω. Αλλωστε εκεί που είναι μόνο ο άντρας μου μπορεί να την κατεβάσει, επομένως μόνο αν θέλει αυτός θα ζυγιστώ. Στην ζυγαριά της μαμάς δεν θέλω να ζυγιστώ γιατί δεν ξέρω πόσο ήμουνα πριν εκεί και δεν θα είναι πραγματικό το αποτέλεσμα. 

Το μωρό ας πούμε καλά, και πάλι χτες κοιμήθηκε από τις 6 μέχρι τις 8 και μετά 9μιση μέχρι το πρωί. Πυρετό δεν ανέβασε, μόνο δέκατα και πάλι, αλλά δεν έφαγε απολύτως τίποτα χτες. Μόνο γάλα ζυτούσε συνεχώς, και μάλιστα το ήθελε παγωμένο. Σήμερα το πρωί μου φάνηκε και λίγο χλωμός. Σήμερα 3-4 είναι ο παιδίατρος μας στην συντεχνία και αν προλάβω θα τον πάω, γιατί εκεί είναι δωρεάν, αλλιώς αύριο πρωί που και πάλι είναι ο ίδιος παιδίατρος στην συντεχνία. Τώρα αν δω και ως το βράδυ είναι χειρότερα από το πρωί, θα πάρω την τον παιδίατρο να πάω από το ιατρείο του αναγκαστικά.

----------


## polinaki1983

Τελικά θα τον πάω σήμερα. Θα πάει και η μαμά μου την ίδια ώρα στην συντεχνία για δερματολόγο και θα μου φέρει και τον μικρό να τον πάω παιδίατρο. Προλαβαίνουμε έτσι να τον δει ο γιατρός.

----------


## *Katie

αντε πωλινακι ολα να πανε καλα

----------


## Alina_ed

Καλημερα πωλινα μου ευχομαι καλα αποτελεσματα για τον μικρουλη σου.Οσο για την ζυγαρια θα σου ελεγα κρατησου λιγο ακομα.αν δεν αντεχεις μπορεις να πεις στον αντρα σου να στην κατεβαζει ανα 15 μερες. χιχι αν το δεχτει!

----------


## polinaki1983

Θενκς κορίτσια. 

Αλίνα μου, τον ξέρεις τον άντρα μου, λες να δεκτεί να ανεβοκατεβαίνει πάνω στην αποθήκη ανά 15 μέρες? Θα μου την σπάσει στο κεφάλι στο τέλος!!!!! χαχαχαχα

----------


## Alina_ed

χαχαχαααααα μαλλον εχεις δικιο! ασ την κρυψει καπου πιο ευκολα,στο αυτοκινητο του ισως!

----------


## tidekpe

Καλημερα...Πωλινακι, κανενα νεο απο το μικρουλη σου;;;;Ελπιζω να ειναι ολα καλα!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!! Τί μου κάνετε? Πήγα τον μικρό παρασκευή στον γιατρό, και μας έστειλε για αναλύσεις και ακτυνογραφία θώρακα. Η ακτινογραφία καθαρή ευτυχώς, οι πρώτες αναλύσεις καλές, και σήμερα περιμένουμε τα αποτελέσματα των άλλων αναλύσεων καθώς και την καλλιέργεια ούρων. Μέχρι απόγευμα θα έχουν βγει και αυτά. 

Η ζυγαριά είναι πίσω στα χέρια μου, γιατί αποφάσισα πως για να πω ότι νίκησα τον δέμονα πρέπει να τον αντιμετοπίσω κατάματα εγώ η ίδια. Ετσι, την έχω απο το Σάββατο πίσω στην κατοχή μου, ζυγίστηκα και με είχε δείξει 101.8 αλλά δεν το καταγράφω κάτω, Σάββατο βράδυ ήρθε και η περίοδος. αυτή την στιγμή η ζυγαριά βρίσκετε στην κανωνική της θέση (κάτω από το κομοδύνο) και εκεί θα μείνει μέχρι τις 22 του μήνα, που θα ζυγιστώ πρωτού πάω στην διατροφολόγο. Στόχος μου είναι να αντιμετοπίσω μόνη μου αυτή την εξάρτηση που έχει δημιουργιθεί, χωρίς να παίζω κρυφτούλη μαζί της.

----------


## Alina_ed

μπραβο πωλινα μου χαιρομαι για την αποφαση σου. αυτη τη περιοδο η ζηυγαρια ειναι λογικο να γινει η καλυτερη σου φιλη! κ στο χερι σου ειναι να ελεγχεις ποσο πολυ θα σε επιρεαζει. λοιπον χαιρομαι που την εχεις παλι κοντα σου κ που εσυ μπορεις να την κουμανταρεις οπως νομιζεις. σιγουρα θα σου δωσει πολλες χαρες!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα Αλίνα μου. Είμαι τόσο χάλια ψυχολογικά, που πίστεψέ με καν δεν την δίνω σημασία. Οκ είδα πως από 104,6 που ήταν στις 22.6 πήγε 101.8 και μάλιστα στην πρώτη μέρα περιόδου, είπα πως οκ πάω καλά. Ακόμα 18 μέρες μείνανε να πάω διατροφολόγο. Θα το αφίσω μέχρι τότε για να είναι ακόμα πιο μεγάλη (ελπίζω) η διαφορά.

----------


## PM79

Γεια σου Πωλινάκι.

Περαστικά στο μικρούλη σου, όλα μια χαρά θα πάνε, τα πιτσιρίκια είναι πολύ πιο δυνατά από όταν ήμασταν εμείς μικρά.

Όσον αφορά τη ζυγαριά, οκ ο καθένας λειτουργεί αναλόγως πώς πιστεύει ότι θα βοηθηθεί.

Πάντως η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα κιλά σου πέφτουν όπως βλέπεις, τα 24 κιλά που έχασες σε 4 μήνες, δεν τα έχασες με καμία δίαιτα.  :Smile: 

Συνέχισε να με μισείς αν σε βοηθάει πάντως  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## polinaki1983

Θενκς Πάρη μου!!!! Πια 24 κιλά ? Που τα είδες? Με το ζόρι 23 είναι!!!! χαχαχαχα Ναι όντως δεν τα έχω ξαναχάσει ποτέ με καμία δίαιτα, όμως έχω ξαναυπάρξει 102 κιλά τον Γεννάρη του 2009!!!! Επομένως θέλω το 99 που έχει να το δω από το 1996!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Και ναι σε μισώ γιατί σε λίγο όπως πας θα με χαιρετάς από το 8!!!! αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

Χαίρομαι ηλικρινά Πάρη μου που τα πας τόσο καλά μετά από όλα όσα πέρασες. Πραγματικά μπράβο σου!!!!!

----------


## Mak

Πωλίνα κοπελάρα μου, όλα θα πάρουν το δρόμο τους αλλά σταδιακά.. Θα πρότεινα να το ξεχάσεις εντελώς το θέμα "κιλά και ταχύτητα απώλειας τους" και να επικεντρωθείς σε άλλες δραστηριότητες που σε ανεβάζουν ψυχολογικά, σε κάνουν να αισθάνεσαι καλά με τον εαυτό σου. Συνεχίζεις τα περπατηματάκια όσο σου επιτρέπει ο χρόνος σου? Σε νιώθω λίγο εγκλωβισμένη και δεν θέλω! Σου στέλνω τα φιλιά μου!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα Γιώτα μου. Οι δραστηριότητες που με γεμίζουν αυτή την στιγμή είναι ή να σχεδιάζω στους τοίχους του σπιτιού μου (και ότι ήταν να σχεδιάσω το σχεδίασα, δεν με αφήνουν άλλο) ή να φτιάχνω τούρτες (και πιος θα τις φάει? :P) 

Συνεχίζω το περπάτημά μου ναι, αν και ξεχνάω να το καταγράφω κάτω....... Πάντος σίγουρα πάω 50 λεπτά ανά μία μέρα, και τώρα προσπαθώ να το κάνω καθημερινά. για να δούμε. 

Εγκλωβισμένη νιώθω και εγώ, όμως αν πω ότι θα σπάσω τα δεσμά μια και καλή και να φύγω από την σκλαβιά, τώτε δεν θα με βρίσκει κανείς!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Σε ευχαριστώ που με σκέφτεσε καλή μου!!! Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά

----------


## Ava_ed

Καλημέρα Πωλινάκι μου, ελπίζω να είσαι καλύτρα σήμερα. Σκέψου αυτά που σου είπε η Ναταλία, δεν θα μπορούσα να προσθέσω τίποτε παραπάνω. Να είσαι χαρούμενη για όσα έχεις και να αγωνίζεσαι για όσα δεν έχεις. Να προσέχεις τον εαυτό σου. Φιλιά!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα Αβα μου, ναι είμαι καλύτερα ευχαριστώ! Αλλωστε σκέφτηκα πως γιατί να χαλάω το όμορφο μου χαμόγελο, και να κλαίνε τα πανέμορφα ματάκια μου για κάπια άτομα που έδειξαν ότι δεν με εκτιμούν. Οποια και να ήταν η δικαιολογία τους.

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας. Τί μου κάνετε? Είπα να ανεβάσω την πιο κάτω φώτο με το ίδιο μπλουζάκι (2 σημερινές και 1 παλια). Στις σημερινές έγραψα 102 κιλά αν και δεν ξέρω πόσα είμαι ακριβώς. Απλά έβαλα τόσα γιατι το Σάββατο ημουνα 101.8, κοντά στο 102 δηλαδή. Το παντελόνι εννοείτε πως δεν είναι το ίδιο, αν και το σημερινό, και πάλι είναι σχετικά μεγάλο στα πόδια.

Νομίζω ότι η διαφορά φαίνετε, αφού τώρα πια μπορώ να φοράω το μπλουζάκι με την ζώνη του χωρίς να πετάει στο στομάχι όπως παλιά. 

Μες τις επόμενες μέρες θα βγάλω και με το πράσινο μπλουζάκι, που εκεί η διαφορά θα είναι ακόμα πιο εμφανή!

----------


## Mak

Ξανά προς τη δόξα τραβάς! Μπράβο ρε Πωλίνα, χαμόγελο και κέφι θέλω!

----------


## Mak

Έχει πέσει πολύ η περιφέρεια! και τα πόδια! wow ξανα!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καιρός δεν ήταν να αρχίσουν να πέφτουν και εκείνα καλά μου? Εκεί είναι όλο μου το πρόβλημα!!!! Θενκς πάντος!

----------


## karen1985

Βλέπω διαφορά σε κοιλιά, μέση πόδια..!! μπράβο αστέρι..!! τα καλύτερα έρχονται..!!  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ καλή μου!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## who is who

μπραβο πωλινακι ...keep walking...!!!
ααα και το μπλουζακι μου αρεσει πολυ  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by who is who_
> μπραβο πωλινακι ...keep walking...!!!
> ααα και το μπλουζακι μου αρεσει πολυ


Θενκς κούκλα μου!!!! Και εμένα!!! Τρελλένομαι για τιγρέ/λεοπάρ και γενικά οτιδήποτε έχει σχέση με το άγριο ζωικό βασίλειο! Και στα μαλιά λεοπάρ κορδέλα φοράω αλλά δεν φαίνετε!

----------


## *Katie

μπραβο πωλινα , αν συγκρινω τις φωτο ειδικα και απο παλαιωτερα η διαφορα ειναι μεγαλη. Και εις κατωτερα ευχομαι!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ Κέιτυ μου!!! Επίσεις, άντε μια ανάσα έμεινε για το 7!

----------


## iwanna 24

φιλεναδα μπραβοοοο τελεια διαφορα και εισαι και μια κουκλαααα μπραβοοοο:bouncy::bouncy:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by iwanna 24_
> φιλεναδα μπραβοοοο τελεια διαφορα και *εισαι και μια κουκλαααα* μπραβοοοο:bouncy::bouncy:


Καλά αυτό το ξέρουμε, για πες κάτι πιο νέο!! χαχαχαχαχα θενκς μανάρι μου!

----------


## welldah

Μπράβο Πωλίνα!!!! Τα πας θαυμάσια! :bouncy:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by welldah_
> Μπράβο Πωλίνα!!!! Τα πας θαυμάσια! :bouncy:


Σε ευχαριστώ καλή μου, Αντε λίγες μέρες μείνανε και για την δικιά σου θαυμάσια κατηφόρα, και αυτή την φορά, θα είναι και η τελευταία!

----------


## Alina_ed

πωλινα μου τη θυμαμαι εκεινη τη μερα! μεσω σκαιπ που ετοιμαζοσουν για συνετευξη! κ παλι λεγαμε ποσο διαφορα ειχες με πριν! λοιπον κ τωρα εχεις ακομα περισσοτερη! εχεις χασει πολυ ομοιομορφα! μπραβοοοοοο. κ η ζωνη τελεια!

----------


## polinaki1983

Ναι όντως εκείνη η μέρα ήταν!!! Ομως δεν έχω χάσει ομοιόμορφα.... Η περιφέρεια μου παραμένει βουνά ολόκληρα...

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!!! Νιώθω πως είμαι μια ανάσα πριν από το δυψίφιο, αλλά δεν τολμάω να ζυγιστώ. Απλά υπολογίζω πως αφού Σάββατο, πρώτη μέρα περιόδου και ήμουν 101.8, τώρα, μια βδομάδα μετά δεν θα είμαι 101 ή και πιο κάτω? 

Για να αντισταθώ λοιπόν στον πειρασμό του να ζυγιστώ, χτες αποφάσισα να κάνω μια κατασκευή, μιας και έχω νεογέννητο και θα χρειαστεί να πάρω δώρο. Εφτιαξα λοιπόν αυτή την μοτοσυκλέττα!!!!

----------


## anna9

Καλημερα ειναι πολυ ομορφο κ πολυ χαριτωμενο:thumbup:

----------


## tidekpe

Bρε πωλινακι..τωρα ειδα τις φωτο...πολυ μεγαλη αλλαγη! Μπραβο, Πωλινα...χαιρομαι πολυ για σενα...
Ας ειστε ετσι καλα και ολα τα αλλα θα τα βρεις...καλη συνεχεια στην απωλεια!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κορίτσια. Σε ευχαριστώ Αννα μου.

Τιντε μου τώρα τις είδες???????/ Δηλαδή δεν είδες αυτή που έχω βάλει στο πριν και μετά??????? πάω να στην βρώ!!!!! Σε ευχαριστώ και σε σένα, λίγο έμεινε από ότι βλέπω!

Εντιτ: Τιντε μου δες εδώ http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d=1144&page=15

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

Καλημερα κοριτσια!!! απο σημερα μπαινω σε προσεγμενη διατροφη ... υπομονη 4-5 μηνες και τελος .

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> Καλημερα κοριτσια!!! απο σημερα μπαινω σε προσεγμενη διατροφη ... υπομονη 4-5 μηνες και τελος .


Καλημέρα κούκλα μου!!! Θαυμάσια νέα!!!!! Αντε, να φτάσουμε μαζί στον στόχος μας, τί λες??????????

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

ναιι!!!!

----------


## break

Μου αρέσεις πολύ μα πάρα πολύ!!!!!!!!!! Μου αρέσει το στύλ σου, το νάζι σου!

Τσαχπινογαργαλιάρα μου εσύ! Η κορδέλα στα μαλλιά σου όλα τα λεφτά!!!!!!!! 


Βλέποντας κ τη φώτο με το πριν κ το μετά.................καλά Πωλίνα έχω πάθει πλάκα!!!!!

----------


## puzzle

Μπραααααβο Πωλινάκι!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## tidekpe

Μπραβο και παλι Πωλινακι...μιλαμε θεαματικη αλλαγη, συγχαρητηρια...αξιζαν οι θυσιες σου!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by break_
> Μου αρέσεις πολύ μα πάρα πολύ!!!!!!!!!! Μου αρέσει το στύλ σου, το νάζι σου!
> 
> Τσαχπινογαργαλιάρα μου εσύ! Η κορδέλα στα μαλλιά σου όλα τα λεφτά!!!!!!!! 
> 
> 
> Βλέποντας κ τη φώτο με το πριν κ το μετά.................καλά Πωλίνα έχω πάθει πλάκα!!!!!


Καλημέρα κούκλα μου!!!!! Αχ σε ευχαριστώ!!!! Μόλις διάβασα το ποστ σου και μου εφτιαξες την διάθεση!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by tidekpe_
> Μπραβο και παλι Πωλινακι...μιλαμε θεαματικη αλλαγη, συγχαρητηρια...αξιζαν οι θυσιες σου!





> _Originally posted by puzzle_
> Μπραααααβο Πωλινάκι!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ κορίτσια μου!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!!

Αυριο είναι η μεγάλη μέρα, που θα πάω στους πλαστικούς χειρουργούς!!! Ανυπομονώ να ακούσω τί έχουν να μου πουν. Αχ ας πάνε όλα καλά και να μπώ στις λίστες τους .....

----------


## Mak

Πωλίνα μου καλημέρα, εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά με τους γιατρούς, αλλά να μου προσέχεις μην και παρασυρθείς και θελήσεις να κάνεις πράγματα που δεν σου χρειάζονται ή μπορούν να φτιάξουν με τη γυμναστική..Φιλιά!:grin:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα Γιώτα μου!!!!! Μια ανάσα πριν από το δυψίφιο βλέπω ε!!!! Μπράβο!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Οχι καλέ δεν παρασύρομαι, μπράτσα πρέπει να κάνω, κοιλιά και πόδια/περιφέρεια. Στήθος από ότι φαίνετε δεν το ξαναπειράζουμε!!!!!Ε δεν μένει και τίποτα άλλο!!! χαχαχαχα

Φιλάκια πολλά κούκλα μου

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Σήμερα πήγα νοσοκομείο για τους πλαστικούς και πέρασα και από την διαιτολόγο για ένα ζυγισματάκι. Δεν μπορούσα να αντισταθώ!!!!!! Και το αποτέλεσμα??? 100.2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ω ΝΑΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Μία μόλις ανάσα πριν από το δυψίφιο!!!!!! Βρήκε τα χαρτιά της ότι στις 22/6 ήμουνα 104.1 και ενθουσιάστηκε που έχασα 4 κιλά σε 3 βδομάδες!!!! Μου είπε πως πάω περίφημα και περιμένει με αγωνία να δει το δυψίφιο στις 22/7 που θα πάω!!!!!!! Αχ αυτό με έκανε πολύ χαρούμενη σήμερα! 

Στους πλαστικούς δεν πήγε τόσο καλά το πράγμα. και αυτό γιατί τελικά το σώμα μου θέλει πιο πολύ φτιάξιμο από όσο νόμιζα, και δυστιχώς δεν τα παρέχουν όλα. Μου είπαν πως τα μπράτσα γίνονται, και αν και η τομή δεν πάει μέχρι το πλάει του στήθους, σε μένα μπορούν να το κάνουν. Ως εδώ λοιπόν είμαστε οκ. Μου είπε πως θα θέλει και σμίκρυνση το στήθος μου :shocked2: γιατί λέει είναι πολύ μεγάλο για το σώμα μου, και όταν αδυνατίσω κιάλλο θα φένετε πελώριο!!!! Ομως μου είπε πως επειδή είναι ήδη φτιαγμένο δεν μπορούν να μου το κάνουν στο νοσοκομείο. Του είπα πως προς το παρόν μου αρέσει το μέγεθος που έχω και δεν θέλω να το μικρύνω άλλο. 
Τώρα σχετικά με την κοιλιά, μπορούν να την κάνουν, όμως δεν μπορούν να μαζέψουν τα πλαινά. Βασικά μου είπε πως μπορεί να αλλάξει λίγο την κατεύθυνση της τομής και να μαζέψει το ένα από τα πλαινά που υπάρχει, αλλά τα άλλα δεν μπορούν. Είναι λέει άλλη τεχνική, την οποία δεν μπορούν (ακόμα) να την κάνουν στο νοσοκομείο. 
Οσον αφορά τα πόδια, μου είπε πως μπορούν να μου τα φτιάξουν μόνο από την μέσα μεριά, όμως εμένα το πρόβλημά μου είναι η έξω μεριά, που είναι η περιφέρεια. Μου είπε πως είναι κρίμα να μπω χειρουργείο για να φτιάξω μόνο την μέσα μεριά και όχι την έξω (την οποία δεν τους επιτρέπετε να κάνουν). 
Μου πρότεινε λοιπόν να πάω και σε ιδιότη γιατρό, να δω κατά πόσον μπορεί να γίνουν τα πόδια/περιφέρια μαζί με τα πλαινά της κοιλιάς. 
Με έβαλε στις λίστες αναμονής όμως και για τα 3 (κοιλιά, μπράτσα και πόδια) και μου είπε πως μέχρι να έρθει η σειρά μου (αναμονή περίπου 1μιση έτος) ίσως αλλάξουν οι τεχνικές τους, ή ίσως αλλάξει το σώμα μου και μπορούν να βοηθήσουν με λίγη αλλαγή του χειρουργείου (πχ αλλαγή της πορείας της τομής για να καλύπτει πιο μεγάλο μέρος). 

Α μου είπε και μόλις χάσω τα κιλά μου, αν δεν έχω κάπιο νέο, να πάω να τον ξαναδώ για να ξαναδούμε το θέμα εκεί που θα είναι και πιο εμφανές. 

Λίγο απογοητευμένη λοιπόν, αλλά ελπίζω πως με την απώλεια και των υπόλοιπων κιλών, το σώμα μου αλλάξει κάπως σχήμα και μπορεί να το καλύψει διαφορετικά το χειρουργείο. 

Αυτά από μένα λοιπόν.

----------


## migg

μπραβο αγαπη μου..παρα πολυ καλα νεα....τα πας τελεια....

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ κουκλίτσα μου!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

ααααααααααα ΠΩΛΙΝΑΡΑ ΜΟΥ!!!! 100.2!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΛΟΥΝΑ ΜΟΥ!!
πωπω!! πολυ χαιρομαι! και ο αντρας μου πριν λιγες μερες ειδε το 99! διπλη χαρα!

εγω σταματησα τη διαιτα ουσιαστικα γιατι με το καλοκαιρι, ζεστο φαι δεν κατεβαινει! και βοηθαω τωρα τον αντρα μου που θελει να φτασει στα 80 κιλα. Του λεω για σενα ποσο καλα τα πας, και για τις τουρτες που εκανες και χαιρεται και αυτος :bigsmile: ειπε πως αν ειμασταν κοντα, θα σου ζηταγε να του κανεις τη τουρτα των επομενων γενεθλιων ! 
και η ξαδερφη μου ενθουσιαστικε! ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΣΟΥ! :bigsmile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Μίζερυ μου!!!!!! Τί κάνεις κουκλίτσα μου? Συγχαριτήρια και για την απώλεια του συζήγου!!!!!

Δεν πειράζει που είμαστε μακριά καλή μου, συμασία έχει πως σας αρέσει η δουλιά μου!!! Και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ που με σκέφτεσε!!!!! 

Φιλάκια πολλά κουκλίτσα μου

----------


## PM79

Καλημέρες Πωλίνι.

Λεπόν, να πεις στους πλαστικούς, ότι σου λένε μπαρούφες.
Δεν έχουν περιορισμό χειρουργικό απ'το νοσοκομείο και ούτε αλλάζει η τεχνική.

Ρώτησα φίλο πλαστικό χειρουργό και μου απάντησε αυτό που σκέφτηκα όταν διάβασα αυτό που έγραψες.

Φακελάκι θέλουν τα παιδάκια. Η έσω και έξω πλευρά των ποδιών ή τα πλαϊνά πάνε παρέα και όχι ξεχωριστά λόγω διαφορετικής τεχνικής ή λόγω περιορισμού απ'το νοσοκομείο.

Κάνε υπομονή πάντως, όταν χάσεις και άλλα κιλά και γυμναστείς λιγάκι, θα έρθει το σώμα σε μορφή που δε θα χωράει αμφιβολία αν μπορούν ή δε μπορούν ή αν τους ''αφήνει'' το νοσοκομείο ή όχι.

----------


## polinaki1983

Θενκς Παρούλη μου!!!! Ισως επόμενη φορά κανονίσω ραντεβού με την διευθύντρια των πλαστικών. Αυτή θεωρείτε κοριφή στις πλαστικές. Εκεί θα ξέρω πραγματικά τί συμβαίνει. Θα πάρω τηλ μετά τις διακοπές να κλείσω ραντεβού κοντά της μάλλον (τα ραντεβού της είναι κλεισμένα για 6 μήνες μπροστά) επομένως λογικά Φεβρουάριο/Μάρτιο θα μπορεί να με δεί. Και αυτή είναι και η μόνη που μπορεί να σου δώσει ημερομηνία αμέσως αναλόγως του προβλήματος ( Η ημερομηνία μπορεί να είναι και 8 μήνες μετά, αλλά τουλάχιστον έχεις ημερομηνία!!!).

----------


## PM79

Δε ξέρω αν η διευθύντρια είναι ''άμεμπτη'', αλλά οκ δε χάνεις και τίποτα.

Βέβαια να ξέρεις επίσης, ότι είναι θεωρητικά όλα αυτά που θα ακούσεις από πλαστικούς.
Ο λόγος είναι ότι ακόμα το σώμα είναι υπέρβαρο και κανείς δε μπορεί να ξέρει πώς ακριβώς θα μετασχηματιστεί μετά την απώλεια των περιττών κιλών.

Αυτό που σίγουρα μπορούν να δουν, είναι η κοιλιά και κάποια σημεία σε χέρια πόδια, αλλά και πάλι μπορούν να υπολογίσουν μόνο ότι θα χρειαστεί παρέμβαση, ούτε το ποσοστό, ούτε την έκταση της επέμβασης.

----------


## polinaki1983

Μα γιαυτό είπα να πάω Φεβρουάριο/Μάρτιο. Μέχρι τότε θα έχω φτάσει σίγουρα τον στόχο μου.

----------


## polinaki1983

Μια φωτογραφία για να γιορτάσω την κατοστάρα μου, με το ίδιο μπλουζάκι που φορούσα τότε.... Φυσικά τελευταία φορά που το βάζω σήμερα, γιατί μου είναι μεγάλο και όλη μέρα το τραβάω πάνω. Το παντελόνι δε που φοράω σήμερα, το πιο μικρό που βρήκα στην ντουλάπα μου, και πάλι μεγάλο είναι..... Πρέπει να πάω για παντελόνι νομίζω.....

----------


## O.k.

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλημέρα σας. Τί μου κάνετε? Είπα να ανεβάσω την πιο κάτω φώτο με το ίδιο μπλουζάκι (2 σημερινές και 1 παλια). Στις σημερινές έγραψα 102 κιλά αν και δεν ξέρω πόσα είμαι ακριβώς. Απλά έβαλα τόσα γιατι το Σάββατο ημουνα 101.8, κοντά στο 102 δηλαδή. Το παντελόνι εννοείτε πως δεν είναι το ίδιο, αν και το σημερινό, και πάλι είναι σχετικά μεγάλο στα πόδια.
> 
> Νομίζω ότι η διαφορά φαίνετε, αφού τώρα πια μπορώ να φοράω το μπλουζάκι με την ζώνη του χωρίς να πετάει στο στομάχι όπως παλιά. 
> 
> Μες τις επόμενες μέρες θα βγάλω και με το πράσινο μπλουζάκι, που εκεί η διαφορά θα είναι ακόμα πιο εμφανή!




ΤΕΛΕΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::th umbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

Θενκς κούκλα μου!

----------


## Alina_ed

μπραβοοοοοοο καμια σχεση! κ η περιφερεια ειναι η μιση πια! δε ξερω τι ειπε ο πλαστικος αλλα εγω μια χαρα σε βλεπω,δε χρειαζεσαι τοσες επεμβασεις! χιχι φτου φτου σου!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Alina_
> μπραβοοοοοοο καμια σχεση! κ η περιφερεια ειναι η μιση πια! δε ξερω τι ειπε ο πλαστικος αλλα εγω μια χαρα σε βλεπω,δε χρειαζεσαι τοσες επεμβασεις! χιχι φτου φτου σου!


ΜΕ βλέπεις ντυμένη κούκλα μου, και με ρούχα που κρύβουν. Κάτσε να με δεις γυμνή και θα δούμε αν πιστεύεις το ίδιο!!!!! Στα 85 θα σας ανεβάσω μια με εσώρουχα!!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

polinaki μου η διαφορά είναι εμφανέστατη κ εντυπωσιακή!ίσως αν αρχίσεις να κάνεις και λίγη γυμναστική,τα "βουναλάκια" που λες στην περιφέρειά σου να εξομαλυνθούν  :Wink:  Μπράβο για ότι έχεις καταφέρει μέχρι τώρα :thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

Αγγελουδάκι μου σε ευχαριστώ. Δυστυχώς χρόνο για γυμναστήριο δεν έχω. Μόνο για περπάτημα έχω, και ήδη το κάνω. Οτι είναι να γίνει με τα βουναλάκια θα γίνει!!!! 

Εχω ψάξει λίγο το θέμα μέσω ιντερνετ, και στο εξωτερικό κάνουν με μία επέμβαση (και εννοείτε μία τομή) κοιλιά και πόδια και το ονομάζουν lower body lift. θα το ψάξω πιο πολύ όταν έρθει η ώρα.

----------


## papa_justify

Polinaki, δεν με ξέρεις γιατί έμπαινα πριν από καναν χρόνο και ξαναβρήκα τα στοιχεία μου μόλις χθες, αλλά είδα τη φωτογραφία σου και έπαθα πλάκα και δεν μπορούσα να μη σε συγχαρώ για την τόσο μεγάλη επιτυχία! 

δεν ξέρω τι ύψος έχεις, αλλά θα τολμήσω να πω ότι τα 100 κιλά δεν σου φαίνονται και επειδή διάβασα πιο πάνω ότι σκέφτεσαι από τώρα για επεμβάσεις, θα ξανα[μανα]τολμήσω να σου προτείνω να περιμένεις πριν πάρεις τέτοιες αποφάσεις γιατί στο μείον δεκαπέντε κιλά αργότερα μπορεί και να μη χρειάζεσαι τίποτα αν υιοθετήσεις παράλληλα κανα σαραντάλεπτο με εξηντάλεπτο περπάτημα την ημέρα και απλή αλλά καθημερινή άσκηση.

Βλέπω ότι είσαι και μικρή σε ηλικία και γι' αυτό έχω τέτοια πεποίθηση. Φυσικά εσύ αποφασίζεις, αλλά περίμενε λίγο γιατί φαίνεται να είσαι σε καλό δρόμο [φτου φτου φτου]. Καλή συνέχεια και πάντα χαμόγελα :thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

papa_justify σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!!!!!!!!!

1.67 είμαι σε ύψος, όχι και πολύ ψηλή δηλαδή, απλά έχω σχετικά στενές πλάτες και όλα μου τα κιλά είναι από την μέση και κάτω. 

Σχετικά με τις επεμβάσεις, το σώμα μου φαίνετε καλό με τα ρούχα, άμμα όμως το δεις με εσώρουχα, θα καταλάβεις!!!!! Οπως είπα και πιο πάνω, υπόσχομαι στα 85 κιλά να βάλω φώτο με εσώρουχα (και όπιος θέλει ας με κράξει εδώ μέσα) :P:P:P:P Ετσι και αλιώς δεν είπα ότι θα τις κάνω τώρα, έχουμε καιρό (μην σου πω χρόνια) μπροστά μας! Απλά το ψάχνω για να ξέρω τί γίνετε και από οικονομικής άποψης!

40-50 λεπτά περπάτημα κάνω και τώρα τουλάχιστον ανά μία και μία μέρα, αν και το προσπαθώ να γίνει καθημερινό. 

Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι!!! Καλή επιστροφή λοιπόν στο φόρουμ και ελπίζω να έρθει η στιγμή που θα μάθω και εγώ λίγα για σένα!!! Φιλάκια

----------


## papa_justify

Εμένα μου φαίνεσαι ψηλή, μια που είμαι 1,61, χαχαχαχαααα!!! Σιγά μη σε κράξουν αν ανεβάσεις φωτό με εσώρουχα, το πολύ πολύ να σου ζητάνε μετά κι άλλες! Μπράβο και για το περπάτημα, η καλύτερη συνήθεια που μπορείς να αποκτήσεις, με τεράσια ωφέλη για την υγεία. Σού εύχομαι τα καλύτερα!



[Περίληψη «δικών μου»: Πριν από κανα τριάρι χρόνια είχα φτάσει στο ανώτερο για τα δεδομένα μου [75 κιλά], με πολύ κακή σχέση με το φαγητό, όλες οι σκέψεις γύρω από τι θα φάω παραπάνω και πώς θα το κρύψω, κακές δίαιτες, βραδυνές λιγούρες για κακής ποιότητας τροφές και διαρκή σκαμπανεβάσματα 15 κιλών επί εικοσαετία. Ο θυρεοειδής μου τα 'παιξε σε μια φάση, δεν ξέρω αν ήταν από όλο αυτό, και μου έχει μείνει ένας οριακός υπόθυρεοειδισμός για τον οποίο χαπακώνομαι κάθε πρωί. 

Όταν προ τριετίας και βάλε συνειδητοποίησα ότι λόγω καθιστικής τεμπέλικης ζωής είχα χάσει τη σωματική μου ρώμη και κοψομεσιαζόμουν σαν υπερήλικη, αποφάσισα να αρχίσω μόνη μου γυμναστική στο σπίτι για να δυναμώσω. Μετά από εντατική έρευνα στο νετ και έχοντας ρεαλιστικές απαιτήσεις από τον εαυτό μου, κατέληξα στις ασκήσεις που εκμεταλλεύονται το ίδιο σου το σωματικό βάρος και άρχισα τσούκου τσούκου κυριολεκτικά από το μηδέν. 

Με το που είδα τα πρώτα σημάδια διαφοράς μετά από 15-20 μέρες, λυπήθηκα να αφήνω τόση προσπάθεια να πηγαίνει στον βρόντο τρώγωντας κτηνωδώς και άρχισα να μετριάζω απλώς τις ποσότητες, κάνοντάς τις φυσιολογικές. Είμαι φαγανό και το ξέρω, είναι αδύνατο να πέσω κάτω από 1500 θερμίδες τη μέρα, οπότε μού είπα «Η φυσιολογική μερίδα είναι το καλύτερο σκόντο που μπορώ να μου κάνω, ΤΕΛΟΣ.» Έτσι, με έπεισα.

Το αποτέλεσμα όλου αυτού ήταν να χάσω μια δεκαπεντάρα αργάααααα αλλά σταθερά [με μέσο όρο πέντε κιλά το χρόνο] χωρίς δίαιτα/διατροφή, να αποκτήσω μια ισορροπημένη ερωτική σχέση με τη γυμναστική την οποία κάποτε απεχθανόμουν και μια σχεδόν ισορροπημένη σχέση με το φαγητό [τα junk και τα σουβλάκια ΔΕΝ δύναμαι να τα κόψω, αλλά έχω τουλάχιστον πια ένα μέτρο].

Τα βραδινά επεισόδια κατά τα οποία άρπαζα μισή φραντζόλα ψωμί και την κατέβαζα με μερέντες και σοκολάτες, αφού είχα κατεβάσει προηγουμένως και μια πίτσα, είναι κακή ανάμνηση. Αυτά! :-) ]

----------


## polinaki1983

Μάλιστααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Χαίρομαι όταν διαβάζω για ανθρώπους που κατάφεραν να ισοζυγίσουν τα πράγματα όσον αφορά το φαγητό και είχαν αποτέλεσμα!!! Μπράβο σου κούκλα μου!!!!

Αυτές οι ασκήσεις που εκμεταλλεύονται το δικό σου σωματικό βάρος τί ακριβώς είναι? Ενδιαφέρων ακούγετε!!! Εχεις κάπια λινκ για γιου τουμπ ή τίποτα τέτιο να δω? Ιδικά αν μπορούν να γίνουν και σπίτι, τέλεια θα είναι για μένα, που δεν έχω χρόνο για πολλές πολλές εξόδους!!!!! 

Την δικιά μου ιστορία μπορείς να την διαβάσεις σε αυτό εδώ το τόπικ (ναι ξέρω είναι πολλές οι 78 σελίδες), και βασικά στο πρώτο μου ποστ σ' αυτό το τόπικ είναι πιστεύω όλο το ζουμί!

----------


## papa_justify

Πάρε ένα λινκ να ενημερωθείς και να μπεις στο πνεύμα και αργότερα θα σου βάλω και μερικές από τις αγαπημένες μου από γιουτούμπι για να αρχίσεις. Γυμναστική χωρίς φράγκο τη λέω εγώ αυτή, χεχε... το καλό είναι ότι αν είσαι συνεπής και επίμονος, δουλεύει τέλεια. :wink2:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bodyweight_exercise

----------


## polinaki1983

Ενδιαφέρον!!! Αν ξεκινήσω κάτι τέτιο, το "βάρος" που θα χρησιμοποιώ για τις ασκήσεις θα μειώνετε δραματικά στην δικιά μου περίπτωση!!! χεχεχεχε

Το εκτύπωσα και θα το μελετήσω σπίτι!!! Σε ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

justify πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό το είδος εξάσκησης!από μια πρόχειρη ματιά που έριξα στο γιουτούμπι δεν φαίνονται ιδιαίτερα δύσκολες!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αγγελουδάκι εγώ είδα αυτό τώρα και είπα NO WAY!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWX-sM_-vGw

xaxaxaxaxaxa

----------


## aggeloydaki

em piges k vrikes enan pou einai fetes k sfixterman :P egw as poume eida ayto http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzT6P...feature=relmfu polu vato

----------


## polinaki1983

Αυτό ναι!!!!! Αυτό πολύ απλό!!!! 

Τί φταίω εγώ αν εκείνον με τις φέτες μου έβγαλε σαν πρώτη επιλογή? Μάλλον θεώρησε πως εγώ είμαι για τα δύσκολα!!! χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## papa_justify

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> justify πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό το είδος εξάσκησης!από μια πρόχειρη ματιά που έριξα στο γιουτούμπι δεν φαίνονται ιδιαίτερα δύσκολες!


Αλλιώς φαίνονται στο μάτι, αλλιώς στο πατάκι, aggeloydaki. [<-ποίηση]

Αν είναι κανείς σε κατάσταση απολύτου αγυμνασιάς, ακόμα κι αυτά είναι δύσκολα όταν κάνεις τις επαναλήψεις που πρέπει. Όταν ξεκίνησα τα έφτυνα ακόμα και με αυτό http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xokn_sh2Jag [δοκιμάστε να κάνετε 15-20 επαναλήψεις επί 3 σετ κι αν δεν πείτε τον δεσπότη παναγιώτη οι αγύμναστοι να μη με λένε papa_justify] :smilegrin:

----------


## papa_justify

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Αγγελουδάκι εγώ είδα αυτό τώρα και είπα NO WAY!!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWX-sM_-vGw
> 
> xaxaxaxaxaxa


Kαλά, έχετε ξεφύγει τελείως, χαχαχαχαχχαααααα

αυτά είναι για μπόντι μπίλντερς βρε πουλιά μου!!! θέλει και μηδενικό λίπος και τρελό μυικό σύστημα και όλα, αλλά είναι εμπνευστικό, δεν λέω  :Wink: 

Αυτό σου κάνει καλύτερα; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QU5oOIk9CfQ Στην αρχή δεν μπορούσα ούτε να σταθώ σε αυτή τη στάση για τόση ώρα κάνοντας την άσκηση, έτρεμαν τα αδύναμα χέρια μου και αναγκαζόμουν να στηριχθώ στους αγκώνες. Μετά από κανα τρίμηνο την έκανα ακριβώς στον χρόνο του βίντεο πετώντας, μετά άρχισα να προσθέτω επαναλήψεις για να είναι αποτελεσματική. ΚΑΙ δουλεύει! Αλλά είπαμε, θέλει τουλάχιστον 4 φορές την εβδομάδα, μην πω κάθε μέρα και γίνω αυστηρή, χεχε :smirk:

----------


## aggeloydaki

axaxaxxaxa δεν ξέρω αν θα πω τον Δεσπότη Παναγιώτη αλλά είναι η φράση που χρησιμοπιεί συχνά ο γιατρός μου για να μου δείξει τι θα πάθω αν παραβώ τους κανόνες :smilegrin: κοίτα εύκολο δεν είναι τίποτα αλλά σε σχέση με αυτό που πόσταρε η πολίνα χτες...όλα τα άλλα φαίνονται πανευκολα  :Big Grin:  πριν από 4 χρόνια πήγαινα φανατικά γυμναστήριο κάθε μέρα και έκανα διπλό πρόγραμμα αεροβική+κάτι άλλο και μετά έκανα και 45 λεπτάκια γρήγορο περπάτημα στον διάδρομο και σχετικά λίγες ασκήσεις σε όργανα,επομένως πιστεύω θα τα ψιλοκαταφέρω σχετικά εύκολα :thumbup: το καλό είναι ότι και πριν και μετά επέμβασης περπατάω αρκετά,απλά τώρα δεν έχω ακόμα τις δυνάμεις να κάνω τώρα ασκήσεις και μετά να βγω για μία ώρα περπάτημα,θα με μαζεύουν με τα κουταλάκια από τον δρόμο :P

----------


## papa_justify

Αυτό είναι επίσης πολύ καλό, αν και δυσκολούτσικο για απόλυτα αρχάριους http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9ucbo_fx64

Είναι όμως πλήρες πρόγραμμα για σπίτι και εξηγεί και καλά ο γυμναστής. 

Πολύ σημαντικό σε όλα αυτά που κάνουμε στο σπίτι, είναι να αποφύγουμε τους τραυματισμούς και να μη ζοριζόμαστε μέχρι τελικής πτώσεως. 

Το πρώτο το επιτυγχάνουμε προσπαθώντας να ελέγχουμε και να διορθώνουμε τη στάση μας ώστε να έχουμε τη σωστότερη δυνατή φόρμα [με αυτόν τον τρόπο έχουμε και τη μάξιμουμ ωφέλεια από την άσκηση] και το δεύτερο ελέγχοντας κάθε τόσο την ανάσα να μην ξεφεύγει εκτός ορίου νορμάλ λαχανιάσματος, κάνοντας ένα νοερό σκαν στο σώμα για να καταλάβουμε αν πονάμε πουθενά, αν μας τραβάει κάτι υπερβολικά, αν νιώθουμε εξαντλημένοι του στιλ πέφτω κάτω και δεν ξανασηκώνομαι για ένα τρίωρο. Σε περίπτωση που νιώθουμε κάτι από τα παραπάνω, σταματάμε ΑΜΕΣΩΣ. Αν επιμείνει, το ψάχνουμε σε γιατρό.

Στην περίπτωσή μου, είχα συνέχεια το νου μου να μην παραζοριστώ όχι τόσο για να μην τραυματιστώ, αλλά για να μην ΦΡΙΚΑΡΩ από το πολύ ζόρι και ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΣΩ! είναι λοιπόν επίσης σημαντικό να μην γίνει εφιάλτης η άσκηση από το πολύ ζόρι, γιατί μετά δεν θα μας αρέσει και θα βρίσκουμε δικαιολογίες να μην κάνουμε [μιλάω για όσους είναι όπως ήμουνα εγώ, που κατά βάση δεν πολυσυμπαθούν τη γυμναστική].

Επειδή μετά την άσκηση εκκρίνονται ορμόνες που σε κάνουν να αισθάνεσαι λίγο πιο χάι από ότι συνήθως, αν τα κάνεις όλα με μέτρο και δεν ζοριστείς υπερβολικά, θα αρχίσεις να εθίζεσαι στο φυσικό χαϊλίκι και να προσμένεις την ώρα της άσκησης! Ναι, συμβαίνει κι αυτό!!! Μιλάμε αφού το έζησα εγώ η αρχιτεμπέλα, μπορεί να το βιώσει οποιοσδήποτε άνθρωπος στον κόσμο.

Επίσης, όταν αρχίσεις να βλέπεις τον κώλο να μαζεύει, το μπρατσάκι να σφίγγει, την κοιλίτσα να μπαίνει λίγο πιο μέσα, πάλι περιμένεις πώς και πώς να ξαναγυμναστείς. Απλώς αυτό θέλει κάποιο χρόνο με ασκήσεις τέτοιου τύπου [εκτός γυμναστηρίου]. Μόνο που στο γυμναστήριο α) πληρώνεις μαλλιοκέφαλα β) αν έχεις τις μαύρες σου και νιώθεις φουσκωμένος / ψυχοπλακωμένος / φρικουλιαρισμένος είναι πιο εύκολο να μην πας. Στο σπίτι δεν σε βλέπει κανείς, είσαι όπως γουστάρεις, άβαφτη, με χάλια μαλλί, γυμνή κουλουπού. Δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση για μένα, δεν το συζητώ.

Αυτά τα ολίγα [μποϊοϊοϊνγκ]

----------


## papa_justify

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> axaxaxxaxa δεν ξέρω αν θα πω τον Δεσπότη Παναγιώτη αλλά είναι η φράση που χρησιμοπιεί συχνά ο γιατρός μου για να μου δείξει τι θα πάθω αν παραβώ τους κανόνες :smilegrin: κοίτα εύκολο δεν είναι τίποτα αλλά σε σχέση με αυτό που πόσταρε η πολίνα χτες...όλα τα άλλα φαίνονται πανευκολα  πριν από 4 χρόνια πήγαινα φανατικά γυμναστήριο κάθε μέρα και έκανα διπλό πρόγραμμα αεροβική+κάτι άλλο και μετά έκανα και 45 λεπτάκια γρήγορο περπάτημα στον διάδρομο και σχετικά λίγες ασκήσεις σε όργανα,επομένως πιστεύω θα τα ψιλοκαταφέρω σχετικά εύκολα :thumbup: το καλό είναι ότι και πριν και μετά επέμβασης περπατάω αρκετά,απλά τώρα δεν έχω ακόμα τις δυνάμεις να κάνω τώρα ασκήσεις και μετά να βγω για μία ώρα περπάτημα,θα με μαζεύουν με τα κουταλάκια από τον δρόμο :P


Εκτός από αυτά που σου λέει ο γιατρός, θα νιώσεις και μόνη σου πότε θα είσαι αρκετά δυνατή ώστε να προσθέτεις λίγο-λίγο πραγματάκια. Το περπάτημα ακόμα και μόνο του είναι σούπερ, πιστεύω πολύ σε αυτό με τα όσα έχω διαβάσει κατά καιρούς, ωστόσο εμένα δεν μου είναι εύκολο γιατί μένω σε πολύ χάλια περιοχή και δεν είναι να περπατάς πολύ ώρα στους δρόμοι γυναίκα πράμα, δυστυχώς...

----------


## aggeloydaki

justify ty για τα λινκ,απορία ποιο προγραμμα χρησιμοποιείς για να κάνεισ download στο pc σου?

----------


## polinaki1983

papa_justify τα λινκς που μας εβαλες είναι πραγματικά κάτι πιο εύκολο για μένα που το μάτι μου πήγε αμέσως στον γραμμωμένο φέττες γυμναστή που κάνει κολοτούμπες!!! χαχαχαχα

Μου θυμίζουν πολύ το body balance που έκανα στο γυμναστήριο και ήταν μία από τις ομαδικές γυμναστικές που λάτρευα να κάνω. Θα πάω τέλος του μήνα να πάρω στωματάκι για το πάτωμα και θα ξεκινήσω και εγώ μεταμεσονύκτια να κάνω την γυμναστικούλα μου!!!

----------


## papa_justify

Δεν τα κατεβάζω τα βιντεάκια, aggeloydaki, τα κάνω bookmark ή favorite στον λογαριασμό μου στο γιουτούμπι. Ωστόσο, υπάρχουν αρκετά προγράμματα για να τα σώζεις στον δίσκο σου, απλώς δεν έτυχε να το ψάξω.

Polinaki, οπλίσου με θέληση και υπομονή και θα τρίβεις τα μάτια σου. Να ξέρεις όμως ότι αν έχεις σκοπό να κάνεις γυμναστική τη νύχτα, μετά δεν θα είναι εύκολο να κοιμηθείς στο καπάκι, θα χρειαστεί να χαλαρώνεις στο αραχτό κάμποση ωρίτσα. Φυσικά, εσύ μπορεί να είσαι βαμπιρίδιον και να κοιμάσαι το ξημέρωμα, οπότε δεν υπάρχει θέμα! :roll: 


ΥΓ σχετικό με τα προηγούμενα: η άσκηση στης οποίας το όνομα πίνω νερό, είναι τα push-ups. Προσπάθησα να κάνω ΕΝΑ πριν δύο χρόνια κι έπεσα σφαδάζοντας από κάψιμο στην κοιλιά [τέτοιο επίπεδο αγυμνασιάς ακόμα και μετά από έναν χρόνο άλλων ασκήσεων] και έτσι ξεκίνησα στο λάου λάου [τρία σετ των πέντε αρχικά αν θυμάμαι καλά] από τη βερσιόν που ακουμπάς στα γόνατα.

Όταν μετά από πολύ σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα διαπίστωσα ότι σμιλευόμουν ΠΑΝΤΟΥ [ώμοι, στήθος, μπράτσα, κοιλιά, μπούτια, τα πάντα μιλάμε], πωρώθηκα και εστίασα στο να τα κάνω όσο πιο σωστά γινόταν στο θέμα της φόρμας. Δεν είναι τυχαίο που δείχνουν στις ταινίες και καλά κάτι χτιστούς φυλακισμένους να κάνουν τρελά πους απς ελλείψει γυμναστηρίου, πρόκειται για ΠΛΗΡΗ άσκηση σχεδόν ολόκληρου του σώματος. Σιγά σιγά αύξανα τον αριθμό των επαναλήψεων κατά ένα κάθε τόσο. Όταν έφτασα σε ένα καλό διψήφιο νούμερο κάποια στιγμή πέρυσι τέτοια εποχή, λέω «δεν δοκιμάζω να δω αν μπορώ να κάνω κανονικό χωρίς γόνατα;» Κι έκανα πέντε με άνεση! Μεγάλη στιγμή στη ζωή μου λέμε τώρα, όχι αστεία. Μην κοροϊδεύετε κάποιοι, σας βλέπω :bouncing:

ʼντε σούκου τσούκου πάλι τρία επί πέντε κουλουπού, σήμερα κάνω τρία επί εννιά [θα είχα φτάσει παραπάνω αν δεν με είχε σταματήσει μια εγχείρηση τον χειμώνα που αναγκάστηκα να διακόψω κάποιες εβδομάδες τελείως] και τα αποτελέσματα είναι θεαματικά. Φαντάσου δηλαδή κάτι άλλους/άλλες που είναι σε προχωρημένο επίπεδο και πιάνουν κατοστάρες!

Τα push-ups βέβαια δεν είναι όπως κάνουν μερικοί που ανεβοκατεβάζουν μόνο τον πισινό και σου λένε «έλα ρε, μόνο τόσα κάνεις; εγώ κάνω ΠΕΝΗΝΤΑ!»

Τα push-ups είναι με σώμα τελείως αλύγιστη σανίδα, αφαλό ρουφηγμένο μέσα και κινούνται ΜΟΝΟ τα χέρια. Οτιδήποτε άλλο δεν έχει κανένα αποτέλεσμα, σας προειδοποιώ.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh00_rniF8E 

εδώ περιγράφει ακριβώς τη σωστή φόρμα, η ταχύτητα δεν είναι αυτή, είναι πιο γρήγορη και ρυθμική αλλά όχι υπερταχεία, γιατί αλλιώς έχεις τη φόρα της κίνησης και δεν δουλεύεις μύες όσο χρειάζεται.

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας. Πάνε μέρες να γράψω εδώ.

Σήμερα είχα ραντεβού στην διατροφολόγο. Εβαλα το "κοντό" μου αεράτο φορεματάκι και πήγα. Ήμουνα το πρώτο ραντεβού, και με είχε λούσει κρύος ιδρώτας.... Είχα ζυγιστεί σπίτι και με έδειχνε 100.1 και σκεφτόμουνα βρε λες να μην το δω το δυψίφιο? λες να μην τα κατάφερα ακόμα? 

Μπαίνω μέσα λοιπόν και μου λέει στις ομορφιές σου σήμερα, λάμπεις!!! Σε ευχαριστώ της λέω! Πως τα πάμε? μου λέει. της λέω καλά, μιλήσαμε λίγο για το διατροφολόγιο μου, μου είπε πως μια χαρά τα πάω, και βγήκα πάνω στην ζυγαριά. 99.7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! εμεινα και το κοιτούσα σαν παλαβό!!!! Μου λέει, τί δεν δείχνει? της λέω δείχνει! Μου λέει τί δείχνει? της λέω δεν ξέρω!!!!! Και άρχισα να κλαίω!!!! Ηρθε, το βλέπει, και χαμογέλασε, Μπράβο Πολύμνιά μου, μου λέει!!!! Αλλά γιατί κλες? Της λέω ήμουνα 13 ετών όταν το είδα τελευταία φορά το 99. Σώπασε για λίγο και μου λέει σοβαρά? της λέω ναί. Μου λέει τώτε 100 φορές μπράβο, γιατί καταφέρες και έσπασες το χάσμα των κιλών που ήσουνα τα πιο πολλά χρόνια της ζωής σου! 

Της λέω πιστεύω πως μπορώ να πιάσω τον στόχο μου τα 85. 85? μου λέει, εγώ σε βλέπω να φτάνεις μέχρι και τα 70 μου λέει!!!! Ας μην βάζουμε μακρινούς στόχους της λέω, οκ μου λέει αλλα να το θυμάσε αυτό που σου λέω!!!

΄Μου είπε πως η απώλεια μου, 25 κιλά σε 5μιση μήνες είναι πολύ καλή. Και πως θέλει να συνεζίσω με περίπου 4 κιλά ανά μήνα. 

Χαιρετιστήκαμε και κλείσαμε ραντεβού σε 2 μήνες, 21 Σεπτεμβρίου, που είναι και το ραντεβού μου στον χειρούργο μου!!!!

Αλλαγή ΒΜΙ λοιπόν από 44,82 σε 35,74!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσο χαρούμενη νιώθω!!!!

Μόλις έφυγα από κει, πήρα το Ναταλάκι μου τηλέφωνο να το πω και μετά τον άντρα μου. Για να είμαι ηληκρινής δεν περίμενα την αντίδρασή του, και με έκανε να χαρώ ακόμα πιο πολύ. Μόλις τον πήρα μου λέει τελείωσες μωρό μου? του λέω ναι και είμαι 99,7! Τότε άλλαξε η φωνή του, κατάλαβα πως συγκινήθηκε και μου λέει μπράβο αγαπούλα μου, ακόμα θα δεις που θα πας πιο κάτω. Βγάλε από το μυαλό σου την ζυγαριά, κάνε σωστά την δίαιτα σου, και όταν ξαναπάς θα δεις πως ακόμα θα είσαι πιο κάτω από όσο περιμένεις! Και συνέχισε να λέεί ότι δεν θέλει να γυρίσω πίσω στα παλιά και ότι θα κάνει τα πάντα για να είναι δίπλα μου και να με βοηθήσει στην διαδρομή που μου έχει απομείνει!

Αχ όνειρο ζω μου φαίνετε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αυτή είμαι σήμερα λοιπόν, στα 99.7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Και μια σταυροπόδι!!!!!!!! (δεν είναι πια απωθημένο!!!!)

----------


## sourkouna

Μπραβο Πωλινα!!Καλες κατηφορες  :Smile:

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 99.7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! εμεινα και το κοιτούσα σαν παλαβό!!!!


Επιτέλους το είδες το διψήφιο, που το είχες τόσο άγχος! Πού να δεις την απορία σου στο 8 - εγώ ακόμη προσπαθώ να συνέλθω που κατέβηκα στο 6! Όλα γίνονται, και με λίγη επιμονή δεν θα ξαναδεις το τριψήφιο ποτέ ξανά! Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ Σουρκούνα μου!

Αχ Αννα μου, σαν όνειρο μου φαίνετε πραγματικά!!!! Καλά στο 8 θα λυποθυμίσω!!!!!! Είμαι σίγουρη!!!!! Τώρα πιο χαλαρή και ήρεμη θα κάνω τις διακοπούλες μου!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## migg

εεεεεεελα μπραβοοοοοοοοοοοο....μπραβο ρε πωλινα...ειμαι πολυ υπερηφανη για σενα..χιλια μπραβο...

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ Μιγκ μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mak

Ρε συ Πωλινάκι, πολύ χαίρομαι για σένα!!!!!! ΄΄Ενα από τα όνειρά σου έγινε πραγματικότητα & κάτι μου λέει ότι δεν σε σταματά κανείς κ τίποτα για όσα θέλεις να πετύχεις στη ζωή σου! Είσαι μια μικρή κοπέλα και όλα τα καλά ανοίγονται μπροστα σου!
Υστερόγραφο: στις φωτό που είσαι και άβαφη , φαίνεσαι πολύ πιο μικρή από ότι σε αυτές που έχεις βαφτεί! Με το αδυνάτισμα μας επιστρέφονται και χρόνια!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχ Γιωτούλα μου σε ευχαριστώ!!!!!!!! Τίποτα δεν θα με σταματίσει πια καλή μου, για κανένα από τα όνειρά μου!!!! Ηδη άρχισα να προωθώ και κάπια άλλα, που με την βοήθεια του θεού θα πραγματοποιηθούν!!!!

Αυτό με το ότι φαίνομαι μικρότερη το έχω προσέξει και εγώ!!! Και το χαίρομαι πολύ πολύ!!!!

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> 
> Με το αδυνάτισμα μας επιστρέφονται και χρόνια!!!!


Σε επίσκεψή μου στο γυναικολόγο για τεστ Παπ πριν κλείσω καλά καλά χρόνο από την επέμβαση, μου είπε πως με είδε πολύ νεότερη "και όχι μόνο εξωτερικά" όπως μου τόνισε! 
Τώρα που έχει περάσει διετία, ακούω από όλους σχεδόν το σχόλιο "δεν έχει σπάσει καθόλου το πρόσωπό σου", λες και περίμεναν ή περιμένουν στη γωνία να δούνε εμφανή τα σημάδια της "βλάβης" - και δεν αναφέρομαι στους κακεντρεχείς που τα λέγανε αυτά από την πρώτη μέρα, αναφέρομαι σε αυτούς που με αγαπάνε και ήταν δίπλα μου σε όλη την προσπάθεια. Τους σοκάρουμε, και ψάχνουν να βρουν το παραμικρό επάνω μας που να φανερώνει πως κάτι κάναμε στραβό - δεν θα τους περάσει! Θα γλεντήσουμε την αναγέννηση!

----------


## Mak

Συμφωνώ ʼννα!!! Και εγώ ακούω σχόλια τύπου"πρόσεχε τώρα τη χαλάρωση και τις ραγάδες κτλ", λες και με τα παραπάνω κιλά ήμουνα τσίτα και γραμμωμένη και τώρα θα χάσω το sex appeal μου! χαχα
Όσες ραγαδες παραπάνω από τις ήδη υπάρχουσες κι αν αποκτήσω δεν μου καίγεται καρφάκι, όποιος με αγαπάει θα τις αντιμετωπίζει όπως εγώ, σύμβολα και όχι σημάδια, σύμβολα της πορείας μου σε αυτη τη ζωή, των καλών και κακών επιλογών και εμπειριών μου. Αυτή είμαι μαζί με ό,τι κουβαλάω!

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Συμφωνώ ʼννα!!! Και εγώ ακούω σχόλια τύπου"πρόσεχε τώρα τη χαλάρωση και τις ραγάδες κτλ", λες και με τα παραπάνω κιλά ήμουνα τσίτα και γραμμωμένη και τώρα θα χάσω το sex appeal μου! χαχα
> Όσες ραγαδες παραπάνω από τις ήδη υπάρχουσες κι αν αποκτήσω δεν μου καίγεται καρφάκι, όποιος με αγαπάει θα τις αντιμετωπίζει όπως εγώ, σύμβολα και όχι σημάδια, σύμβολα της πορείας μου σε αυτη τη ζωή, των καλών και κακών επιλογών και εμπειριών μου. Αυτή είμαι μαζί με ό,τι κουβαλάω!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Δεν μπορώ παρά να συνυπογράψω! Έγραψες!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!!!!!! Τί μου κάνετε?

Εγώ τελευταία βδομάδα στην δουλιά!!!!!! Δευτέρα φέυγουμε για 6 μερούλες διακοπές στην θάλασσα!!!! Αχ πόσο πολύ το θέλω! Το μόνο που με ανυσυχεί είναι να μην είμαι με περίοδο εκείνες τις μέρες γιατί ηληκρινά θα βρίζω θεούς και δαίμονες!

----------


## iwanna 24

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Συμφωνώ ʼννα!!! Και εγώ ακούω σχόλια τύπου"πρόσεχε τώρα τη χαλάρωση και τις ραγάδες κτλ", λες και με τα παραπάνω κιλά ήμουνα τσίτα και γραμμωμένη και τώρα θα χάσω το sex appeal μου! χαχα
> Όσες ραγαδες παραπάνω από τις ήδη υπάρχουσες κι αν αποκτήσω δεν μου καίγεται καρφάκι, όποιος με αγαπάει θα τις αντιμετωπίζει όπως εγώ, σύμβολα και όχι σημάδια, σύμβολα της πορείας μου σε αυτη τη ζωή, των καλών και κακών επιλογών και εμπειριών μου. Αυτή είμαι μαζί με ό,τι κουβαλάω!


respect ποσο δικιοοοο εχεις ποσο.........:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumb up::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## iwanna 24

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλημέρα σας!!!!!!! Τί μου κάνετε?
> 
> Εγώ τελευταία βδομάδα στην δουλιά!!!!!! Δευτέρα φέυγουμε για 6 μερούλες διακοπές στην θάλασσα!!!! Αχ πόσο πολύ το θέλω! Το μόνο που με ανυσυχεί είναι να μην είμαι με περίοδο εκείνες τις μέρες γιατί ηληκρινά θα βρίζω θεούς και δαίμονες!


καλημερα φιλεναδιτσα μουυυυυυυ και γενικα σε ολουςςςςς και απο εδω λοιπον για την περιοδο αν πιστευεις πως θα σου ερθει την μερα που θα φευγεις διακοπες πιες μισο λεμονακι να σου καθηστερησει κανα τετραημερο χαχαχαχ εγω αυτο το εκανα συνεχειααααα

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα μικρούλα μου. Το θέμα είναι ότι θέλω να έρθει πριν, και όχι να μου κατέβει ξαφνικά εκείνες τις μέρες!

----------


## neiroum

πωλινακι τελειες οι δημιουργιες σου μπραβο σου !!!:thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας. 

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!

Σήμερα καθώς ερχόμουνα δουλιά δέχθηκα ένα κομπλημέντο από ένα θεο που μου ανέβασε πολύ το ηθικό!!!!!

Φόρεσα ένα πορτοκαλί κολάν και μία μπλούζα που καλύπτει την περιφέρεια, και ο ένας ώμος πέφτει κάτω (αν και κανωνικά δεν έπρεπε να πέφτει) και είναι σε χρώματα πορτοκαλι/μωβ, και έβαλα και λευκά φλατ σανδάλια που κλείνουν στον αστράγαλο. 

Με βλέπει λοιπόν ο θεός και μου λέει, με ένα πολύ γλυκό ύφος "τί κούκλα εισαι εσύ? " Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ του λέω. "Και πολύ ωραία χρώματα, ζωντανά σαν την ομορφιά σου" μου λέει!!!!!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ του λέω και χαμογέλασα και συνέχισα τον δρόμο μου!!!! 

Μου άρεσε πολύ αυτό!!!!

----------


## Mak

Α ρε Πωλίνα, καρδιοκατακτήτρια! Στην Κύπρο φλερτάρουν ακόμη οι άνδρες στο δρόμο? Και το κάνουν και με ωραίο τρόπο? Βρε μπράβο!

----------


## polinaki1983

Και στον δρόμο και στο σούπερ μάρκετ!!! Εκεί να δεις τί μου έχει τύχει! χαχαχα

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Και στον δρόμο και στο σούπερ μάρκετ!!! Εκεί να δεις τί μου έχει τύχει! χαχαχα


Νομιζω θα ερθω στην Κυπρο να μεινω!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Κέιτυ μου, τέτια κουκλίτσα που είσαι, και δεν σε φλερτάρουν??? :shocked2: Μάλλον έχουν τυφλωθεί οι άντρες παιδί μ!!!

----------


## *Katie

Α ρε Πωλινακι σε ευχαριστω τσαχπινα μου εσυ! Δυστυχως τιποτα. Κοιτανε αλλα μεχρι εκει. Γιωταααα συμπασχω!! Θα παω καμια βολτα Αγγλια μου φαινεται να ανεβει το ηθικο μου γιατι εκει στην πεφτουν 10-10 μαζι. Και κουκλοι διμετροι μαλιστα. !!!!!!

----------


## *Katie

Ευτυχως που δεν με ακουει ο αντρας μου γιατι την εβαψα και δεν θα με ξαναδειτε. χεχε

----------


## polinaki1983

Εμένα ευτυχώς που δεν ξέρει να διαβάζει, αλιώς τώρα θα μου φέρνατε μαύρες τουλίπες στον τάφο μου :P

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλημέρα σας. 
> 
> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!
> 
> Σήμερα καθώς ερχόμουνα δουλιά δέχθηκα ένα κομπλημέντο από ένα θεο που μου ανέβασε πολύ το ηθικό!!!!!
> 
> Φόρεσα ένα πορτοκαλί κολάν και μία μπλούζα που καλύπτει την περιφέρεια, και ο ένας ώμος πέφτει κάτω (αν και κανωνικά δεν έπρεπε να πέφτει) και είναι σε χρώματα πορτοκαλι/μωβ, και έβαλα και λευκά φλατ σανδάλια που κλείνουν στον αστράγαλο. 
> 
> ...


Κι εσύ βρε Πωλίνα, πολύ εγωίστρια είσαι! Εντάξει, καταλαβαίνω ότι είσαι παντρεμένη αλλά υπάρχουν και χωρισμένες!! Ζήτα και κανένα τηλέφωνο να σου βρίσκεται. Δε με χαλάει να πηγαινοέρχομαι Κύπρο για τον Θεό!!:smilegrin:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by ΤΖΙΝΑ_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλημέρα σας. 
> 
> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!
> ...


χαχαχαχαχαχα Τζίνα μου, αν ζητούσα το τηλέφωνο, θα το κρατούσα για μένα μάλλον!!! Δεν έχεις ακούσει που λένε και οι παντρεμένες έχουν ψυχή? χεχεχεχε 

Στον επόμενο θεό, θα σε έχω υπόψην μου!!!!

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας. Τί μου κάνετε?

Σήμερα ζυγίστηκα στην δικιά μου ζυγαριά και με έδειχνε 98.8, από 100,1 που με έδειχνε την Παρασκευή (η ζηγαριά της διαιτολόγου εκείνη την μέρα ήταν 99.7). Το τικεράκι μου όμως θα το αλλάξω την Παρασκευή που θα ζυγιστώ ξανά, και θα είναι και η τελευταία μέρα που θα είμαι κοντά σας.

Αν και το 98.8 είναι πολύ χαρμόσυνος αριθμός, εν τούτις σήμερα είμαι πολύ στεναχωρεμένη, γιατί η απώλεια αυτή κάτω των 100, έχει αρχίσει να φένεται με έντονη χαλάρωση σε όλο το σώμα και στο στήθος...... Ενώ μέχρι πριν μια βδομάδα τα κορίτσια μου ήταν καμαρωτά και στην θέση τους, σήμερα πρόσεξα πως έχουν πάρει λίγο την κατιούσα και έχουν ξεφουσκώσει (κιας περιμένω περίοδο που υποτίθετε ότι φουσκόνουν ακόμα πιο πολύ). Επίσεις, τα μπράτσα μου έχουν γίνει τόσο χαλαρα, που αμμα δεις το χέρι μου από πάνω φαίνετε πολύ πολύ αδύνατο, και κάτω κρέμετε μπόλικο δέρμα...... Τα πόδια άστα να πάνε, ζυμαράκι.........

Το ήξερα πως θα συνέβαινε, αλλά επειδή έχω μια φώτο με τα εσώρουχα στα 101 κιλά, και έβγαλα και μια σήμερα, η διαφορά της χαλάρωσης, σε σχέση με την απώλεια μόνο των 2 αυτών κιλών, είναι τεράστια......

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Δυστυχώς σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Εδώ και 20 χρόνια που κάνω δίαιτες έχω φτάσει πολλές φορές τα 62 κιλά από 113 και η χαλάρωση που έχω είναι απίστευτη. Σε όλο το θέμα του αδυνατίσματος είναι το μόνο μελανό σημείο. Διότι τώρα ξέρω τι με περιμένει. Το έχω ξαναζήσει αρκετές φορές. Ο νόμος της βαρύτητας σε όλο το μεγαλείο του. Πρέπει να φοράω ultra bra γιατί το στήθος μου είναι άστα να πάνε (θέλει φτιάξιμο οπωσδήποτε). Φοράω πάντα μπλούζες με μανίκι έως τον αγκώνα γιατί τα μπράτσα μου είναι ....τρομαχτικά. Όσον αφορά τα μπούτια μου όταν είμαι όρθια είμαι αδύνατη και όταν κάθομαι γίνομαι διπλάσια λόγω της χαλάρωσης. Γι' αυτό και φοράω χειμώνα - καλοκαίρι καλσόν 40 - 70 denier για να μου μαζεύει τα πόδια. Χρειάζομαι ολόσωμη πλαστική! Ειλικρινά αν δεν ήμουν διαβητική θα το σκεφτόμουν πολύ να αδυνατίσω. Τα λάθη πληρώνονται ακριβά.  :Mad:

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχ κούκλα μου. Εγώ δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να βάλω μανίκι το καλοκαίρι. μόνο αμάνικα και στραπλες φοράω, και αν και τώρα νιώθω λίγο άσχημα με τα μπράτσα μου, δεν θέλω να πάω να αγοράω άλλα ρούχα.... 

Το στήθος μου το είχα χειρουργήσει ξανά. το είχα φτιάξει πριν 2 χρόνια, λόγω του ότι είχα γιγαντομαστία, και δεν μπορούσα να το αντέξω άλλο. Και ήμουνα πολύ χαρούμενη που είχα χάσει 25 κιλά και δεν είχε πάθει τίποτα.... Τώρα όμως, η διαφορά είναι εμφανές με μόνο 2 κιλάκια...... 

Ποτέ δεν είχα ξαναπέσει κάτω από 100, ή να το πω καλύτερα το κατώτερό μου ήταν τα 112, και τα 100 τα είδα μόνο για λίγες μέρες όταν ήμουνα έγκυος. Το 99 έχει να το δω από τα 13 μου, και από ότι φαίνετε, θα δω πολλές αλλαγές ακόμα που δεν θα μου αρέσουν....

Και εγώ χρείαζομαι body lift, όμως χρειάζονται πολλά λεφτά.... και σίγουρα δεν γίνετε στην ηλικία που είμαι, να χάσω τα κιλά μου και να παραμείνω με τόση χαλάρωση.......

----------


## gkate

Ελα βρε Πωλινακι, αποκλειεται με μολις 2 κιλα τα πραγματα να ειναι τοσο χαλια!!Εγω πιστευω οτι σε κοιταξες με διαφορετικη ψυχολογια σημερα, μαλλον αρνητικη! Υπαρχουν μερες και σε μενα που με βλεπω εντελως χαλια και αλλες που με χαροποιει η απωλεια κιλων πανω μου. Κοιταξε να ευχαριστηθεις αυτη την απωλεια και μια και πας διακοπες τωρα κοιταξε να επωφεληθεις του ελευθερου χρονου που θα εχεις και κανε αρκετο κολυμπι, περπατημα στην παραλια και μακρινους περιπατους με την οικογενεια σου. Ολα αυτα θα ωφελησουν και το σωμα σου! Και κυριως απολαυσε το διψηφιο για το οποιο κοπίασες τοσο πολυ και ταλαιπωρησες τοσο πολυ τον εαυτο σου!! Το κεφαλι ψηλα και βαλε μπρος παλι την εμφυτη αισιοδοξια που σε χαρακτηριζει. Αλλωστε το σωμα σου θα αλλαξει κι αλλο οσο θα συνεχιζεται η απωλεια. Μολις σταθεροποιηθεις σε ενα βαρος τοτε θα σταθεροποιηθει και η κατασταση του σωματος σου, συμφωνα με οσα εχω διαβασει εδω στο φορουμ απο αλλα παιδια που εφτασαν στο επιθυμητο τους βαρος.

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα gkate μου. Σε ευχαριστώ που μου απάντησες. Κιόμως, επειδή και εγώ νόμιζα πως απλά το φαντάζομαι, πως δεν είναι έτσι απλά εγώ σήμερα το βλέπω πιο χάλια, γιαυτό έβγαλα και την φώτο σήμερα. Και τις σύγκρινα. Ιδια στάση σώματος, ίδια εσώρουχα, πολύ μεγάλη διαφορά στην χαλάρωση....... 

Ισως είναι γιατί το σώμα μου δεν το έχω ξαναδεί τόσο "αδύνατο" και μου φαίνετε παράξενο? 

Το ότι θα απολαύσω τις διακοπές μου είναι το μονο σίγουρο, όσο μπορώ καλύτερα, και τα μπάνια μου θα κάνω (αν δεν έρθει η περίοδος). Πάντος είτε έρθει είτε όχι, εγώ το μαγίο μου, ή μάλλον τα μαγιό μου, θα τα βάλω, δεν τα πήρα τζάμπα. 

Αχ μακάρι να φτάσω στο επιθυμητό βάρος σύντομα, και για όλα θα βρω μια λύση.

----------


## gkate

Ετσι μπραβο, that's the spirit!! Απολαυσε τα ολα πλεον στη ζωη σου και για ολα υπαρχει λυση, το ειπες και μονη σου!! Φιλακια και καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!!! Τί μου κάνετε? Εγώ χθες είχα ένα πολύ κουραστικό, αλλά ταυτόχρονα πολύ διασκεδαστικό για μένα βράδυ. 

Ο γιός μου αύριο είναι τελευταία μέρα στο σχολείο του, και από Σεπτέμβριο αλλάζει σχολείο, και η αγαπημένη του μαμά σκέφτηκε πως θα ήταν καλό να αποχαιρετούσε ο μικρός τισ δασκάλες και τους φίλους του με δωράκια. 

Και τί πιο ωραίο, από δωράκια φτιαγμένα με τα ταλαντούχα χεράκια της μαμάς? Για τις δασκάλες μας φτιάξαμε αυτό, μια όμορφη κασετίνα τσάντας με όλα τα απαραίτητα που πρέπει να έχει στην τσάντα της κάθε γυναίκα!!!

----------


## Mak

Πωλίνα, ωραία είναι τα δώρα που φτιάχνουμε μόνοι μας, με την προσωπική μας πινελιά, έχουν μεγαλύτερη αξία!

----------


## polinaki1983

Και φυσικά για τους μικρούς του φίλους φτιάξαμε cup cakes (να μην κάνουμε και διαφήμιση την δουλιά της μαμάς?)!!! 

Δόθηκε στον μικρό το θέμα καλοκαίρι και θάλασα, και να διαλέξει αν θέλει να φτιάξουμε ήλιους, κοχύλια, κουβαδάκια, και αποφάσισε πως ήθελε να φτιάξουμε τον ΝΕΜΟ. Να λοιπόν οι δημιουργίες μας!!!

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Συγχαρητήρια! Εκπληκτικές δημιουργίες. Ο nemo είναι κεκάκι κι αυτός; Τρώγεται;

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by ΤΖΙΝΑ_
> Συγχαρητήρια! Εκπληκτικές δημιουργίες. Ο nemo είναι κεκάκι κι αυτός; Τρώγεται;


Σε ευχαριστώ καλή μου! Ο ΝΕΜΟ είναι ζαχαρόπαστα και ναι τρώγεται! Ο γιός μου χτες μέχρι να τελειώσουμε μου έφαγε 2(συν τα κομματάκια που περισσευαν δίθεν από δω και από κει)!

----------


## O.k.

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Και φυσικά για τους μικρούς του φίλους φτιάξαμε cup cakes (να μην κάνουμε και διαφήμιση την δουλιά της μαμάς?)!!! 
> 
> Δόθηκε στον μικρό το θέμα καλοκαίρι και θάλασα, και να διαλέξει αν θέλει να φτιάξουμε ήλιους, κοχύλια, κουβαδάκια, και αποφάσισε πως ήθελε να φτιάξουμε τον ΝΕΜΟ. Να λοιπόν οι δημιουργίες μας!!!


Τέλεια!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας. Τελευταία μέρα στην δουλιά σήμερα, και μετά άδια για 3 βδομαδούλες!!!!!!!

Αυριο λοιπόν έχω καθάρισμα και πλυντήρια, Κυριακή σιδέρωμα και βαλίτσιασμα, και Δευτέρα φευγουμε επιτέλους!!! 6 μέρες μακριά από όλα τα καθημερινά!!! Τί ωραία! 

Σας φιλώ γλυκά

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Σου εύχομαι να περάσεις καλά στις διακοπές σου, να ξεκουραστείς και να χαρείς την οικογένειά σου. :smirk::smirk:

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Τζινάκι μου

----------


## Alina_ed

κ ναι !παλι πισω! ετοιμη να δημιουργησεις! ασε κ το λιγο που σε ειδα μου φανηκες αλλος ανθρωπος! λιγο τα κιλα που εφυγαν,λιγο οι διακοπες! μεταμορφωθηκες.... φτου σου! φτου σου

----------


## polinaki1983

Πάλι πίσω Αλινάκι μου, και είμαι έτοιμη να δημιουργίσω μέσα στις επόμενες βδομάδες που έχω ακόμα άδια!!!!!!! Θα δεις τις δημιουργίες μου και θα κρίνεις!!!! Οχι και μεταμορφώθηκα καλέ!!!! 

Το μόνο που πρόσεξα είναι ότι το πρόσωπό μου έχει αλλάξει σχήμα, και χρειάζομαι μαθήματα μακιγιάς για να μάθω να τονίζω τις γωνίες του!

----------


## Alina_ed

εχει αλλαξει πολυ το προσωπο σου,δε νομιζω ομως να χρειαζεσαι μαθηματα μακιγιαζ! ισα ισα τονιζονται απο μονες τους

----------


## polinaki1983

Χρειαζομαι, χτες που πηγα να βαφτω δεν μου αρεσα, γιατι δεν ήξερα πως να βαψω τα μαγουλα μου....

----------


## Alina_ed

μπορεις απλα να μη τα βαψεις! δε νομιζω να χρειαζονται

----------


## polinaki1983

Ειμαι πολυ χλωμή καλή μου, δεν μου αρέσει!

----------


## aggeloydaki

καλημέρα Πολινάκι,καλώς γύρισες!πως περάσατε?είχε γενικά κόσμο ?

----------


## Mak

pwlina καλημέρα, εσυ που είσαι άσσος στην τεχνολογία του φόρουμ, μου λες γιατί δεν μου αλλάζει το τικεράκι? Μου βγάζει error, passwords do not match. Τι στο καλό είναι πάλι αυτό? Ούτε να το αφαιρέσω το παλιό με αφήνει!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κοριτσάρες μου!!!

Αγγελουδάκι μου, για Αυγουστο δεν θα έλεγα πως ήταν και ο χαμός, όπως άλλες χρονιές. Κόσμο είχε, αλλά πολύ πεσμένα σε σχέση με πριν 7-8 χρόνια που είχα πάει και ήταν Ο ΧΑΜΟΣ!!!!

Γιώτα μου, στο σαϊτ του τικερ σου βγάζει ότι το πασγουερτ σου δεν τεριάζει? Αν ναι, είναι γιατί μάλλον έχεις γράψει λάθος e-mail ή password. Εδώ για να το φίγεις πρέπει να πας μέσα στο πίνακα ελένχου και απλά να το διαγράψεις από την υπογραφή σου.

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Γιώτα μου, στο σαϊτ του τικερ σου βγάζει ότι το πασγουερτ σου δεν τεριάζει? Αν ναι, είναι γιατί μάλλον έχεις γράψει λάθος e-mail ή password. Εδώ για να το φίγεις πρέπει να πας μέσα στο πίνακα ελένχου και απλά να το διαγράψεις από την υπογραφή σου.


Μπα, δεν είναι το site του ticker αλλά η σελίδα του φόρουμ που λέει passwords do not match όταν πάω στο edit profile για να αλλάξω ticker. Μπέρδεμα, και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω..

----------


## konina

τσεκαρε μηπως εχεις λαθος γλωσσα οταν γραφεις τον κωδικο (το εχω παθει πολλες φορες) κ αν δεν τα καταφερεις απλα αλλαξε κωδικο με ανακτηση κωδικου...

----------


## Mak

Η μόνη περίπτωση που δεν με αφήνει να κάνω κάτι είναι αυτή. Το πασγουερντ λειτουργει κανονικά για όλα τα υπόλοιπα! Θενκς ενιγουέι!

----------


## Mak

Καλημέρα, τα κατάφερα με διάφορα "μαγικα" και το άλλαξα το τικεράκι! 
Να έχετε μια όμορφη μέρα, στας Αθήνας προβλέπεται καύσωνας...

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!!!! 

Αμμα τα κατάφερες είσαι οκ καλή μου!!!!

Καύσωνας ε? Εδώ να δεις.... Και έχουμε και διακοπές ρεύματος... Στην περιοχή μου μας το κόβουν από τις 11 το πρωί μέχρι τις 2 το μεσημέρι.... Ασε χαμός.... Χτες την έβγαλα στο MALL και στο ΙΚΕΑ με τον μικρό. Σήμερα να δούμε τί θα κάνουμε. Και έχω και τον σύζηγο να μουρμουρά ότι όλη μέρα γυρνάω στα καταστήματα.....

Ανακοίνωσαν ότι μάλλον θα αρχίσουν και οι διακοπές νερού..... Τϊ να σου πω, τέλια πάμε!!!! 

Αμμα δεν έχω ρεύμα, δεν έχω ούτε νερό στο σπίτι γιατί δεν δουλεύει το πιεστικό για να στέλνει νερό πάνω. Ε άμμα αρχίσουν να κόβουν και το νερό, εκεί είναι που δεν θα έχω καθόλου νερό.....

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα σας. 

Χτες μιλούσα με μια φίλη μου, η οποία είχε σήμερα ραντεβού με τον γιατρό μου για να του δώσει τις εξετάσεις της και να κλείσουν ημερομηνία, και αποφάσισα να πάω μαζί της. Πιο πολύ πήγα μαζί της για να του μιλήσω για ένα πρόβλημα που έχω τον τελευταίο μήνα. 

Εδώ και ένα μήνα, και όσο παιρνάν οι μέρες γίνετε και πιο έντονο, έχω έντονες ζαλάδες (οι οποίες τις τελευτέες μέρες΄είναι και ένα στάδιο πριν το ολικό black out) κάθε φορά που σηκώνομαι από την καρέκλα, το κρεβάτι και γενικά αν σκήψω να πάρω κάτι από κάτω κτλ και πρέπει να μένω ακίνητη για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα και μετά να ξεκινήσω να περπατάω γιατί αλιώς θα βρεθώ σοριασμένη στο πάτωμα. Επίσεις εδώ και μία βδομάδα δεν μπορώ να κάνω μπάνιο ούτε καν με χλειαρό νερό, με ζαλίζει αφάνταστα και 2 φορές έχασα πλήρως τις αισθήσεις μου...

Ετσι λοιπόν πήγα. Μόλις με είδε ενθουσιάστηκε και άρχισε να λέει πως με καμία δύναμη δεν φαίνομαι να ήμουν πριν 125 κιλά, και πως έχω γίνει πολύ ωραία, και πως είναι πολύ ευχαριστημένος από το αποτέλεσμα μου. Με ζύγησε και ήμουνα 95.2 και μου είπε πια θέλει απώλεια 2-3 κιλά τον μήνα. 

Του είπα τί με έχω και μου έγραψε αναλύσεις να πάω παρασκευή να τις κάνω. Μου είπε πως αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου θα λύπει εξωτερικό επομένως να πάω κατά το τέλος του Σεπτέμβρη (έτσι και αλιώς έχω ραντεβού από πριν μαζί του στις 21 Σεπτεμβρίου). Σχετικά με τις αναλύσεις μου είπε πως κάπιες παίρνουν 2 βδομάδες να βγουν τα αποτελέσματα, αλλά θα πει στον βοηθό του να έχει έγνοια, και να τις δει και αν υπάρχει κάτι ανυσιχιτικό θα με πάρουν αμέσως τηλέφωνο. Προς το παρόν είπε να προσπαθώ να τρώω λεμόνι, καθόλου ζάχαρη χωρίς να έχω φάει κάτι πριν, και να πίνω μια πολυβιταμίνη την οποία θα ξεκινήσω μετά τις αναλύσεις.

----------


## Mak

Δηλαδή, δεν έπινες πολυβιταμίνες μέχρι τώρα? Πωλίνα, τρως λίγο, έχει αφόρητη ζέστη όπως λες, δεν ξέρω και πόσο νερό πίνεις, εεε, σώμα είναι και αυτό, αντιδράει..

----------


## aggeloydaki

πολινάκι περαστικά!θα συμφωνήσω με την Γιώτα!εμάς ο γιατρός μου σε σληβάτους και μπαι-πασαρισμένους δίνει μία πολυβιταμίνη ως απαραίτητο συμπλήρωμα!

----------


## polinaki1983

Νερό πίνω πάνω από 1μιση λίτρο την μέρα (περιπου 3 μπουκαλακια των 750μλ) συν το γάλα μου. 

Οχι συμπληρώματα δεν παίρνω εδώ και 3 μήνες. Ουτε πρωτείνη, ούτε πολυβιταμίνες ούτε τίποτα. Αυτό ήταν μετά από συνενόηση του γιατρού με την διατροφολόγο.

Τώρα αλλάξαμε πολυβιταμίνη γιατί η προηγούμενη μου δημιουργούσε προβλήματα (πόνους, αναγούλες, τάσεις για εμετό). Ελπίζω αυτή να είναι καλύτερη. 

Ότι και να είναι, θα το βρούμε και θα περάσει. 

Σας ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σας.

----------


## polinaki1983

Πάντος άλλα άτομα που ρώτησα εκεί, δεν είχαν πρόβλημα με ζαλάδες, και έκοψαν και αυτά τα συμπληρώματα μετά τον δευτερο μήνα.

----------


## Mak

ούτε και εγώ παίρνω πρωτεινικά συμπληρώματα πια, αλλά την πολυβιταμίνη την παίρνω καθημερινά, παρόλο που, όπως λες και εσύ, δεν είναι ευχάριστη η λήψη της.. Εύχομαι γρήγορα να βρεις τι συμβαίνει και να απαλλαχθείς από αυτό!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ καλή μου.

----------


## polinaki1983

Kαλησπερα σας!!!! Εχει καιρό να γράψω, αλλά μόλις τελείωσα το νέο μου δημιούργημα και δεν μπορούσα να μην το μοιραστώ μαζί σας!!!! 

Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει τόσο όσο με ενθουσίασε εμένα!!!

Ο άντρας μου πάντος έμεινε με το στόμα ανοικτό και είπε πως αποκλείετε να είναι τούρτα, κάτι έκανα και τον κοροιδεύω!!!
χαχαχα

----------


## Mak

wow! και ξανά wow! μπράβο ρε Πωλινακι, πολύ καλά έκανες και για δυο μέρες αφοσιωθηκες στο έργο σου, άλλωστε δεν έχασες και κάτι φοβερό, ίσα ίσα γλύτωσες από πολύ εκνευρισμό...

----------


## anna9

Κ εγω λεω που ειναι το polinaki τοσο καιρο διακοπες πηγες?Σε πεθυμησα οσο για την τουρτα ειναι πανεμορφη θελεις να την χαζευεις ειναι τοσο ωραια που λυπασε να την φας να μην χαλασει τοσο ομορφη ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> *wow! και ξανά wow*! μπράβο ρε Πωλινακι, πολύ καλά έκανες και για δυο μέρες αφοσιωθηκες στο έργο σου, άλλωστε δεν έχασες και κάτι φοβερό,* ίσα ίσα γλύτωσες από πολύ εκνευρισμό*...



:thumbup:
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup: συμφωνω κ στα δυο

----------


## anna9

ΜΙΑ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ=ΧΙΛΙΕΣ ΛΕΞΕΙΣ

----------


## polinaki1983

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ κορίτσια!!!!! Τελικά δεν εντυπωσίασε μόνο σαν εμφάνιση αλλά και ως γεύση πήρε άριστες κριτικές!!!!! Και μάλιστα και από άτομα που απεχθάνονται τα γλυκά ( ο γαμπρός μου δηλαδή!)

Αννα μου, και όμως 3 βδομάδες διακοπές κάνω! Δευτέρα ξεκινάω ξανά δουλιά επιτέλους!!!! Βαρέθηκα σπίτι και τις βόλτες, αφού κι όλας τελιώσαν τα λεφτά!!!!!

Το κατάλαβα ότι γλυτωσα από μεγάλο εκνευρισμό, κάτι είδα, αλλά ούτε καν έψαξα να δω σε πιο θέμα έγινε ότι έγινε!

----------


## anna9

Ti εγινε κοριτσια?Εχασα επεισοδια?

----------


## psaraki22

Polinaki είσαι ταλεντάρα!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
Να 'χαμε λίγη τούρτα...............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

Πολινάκι μου πολύ όμορφη η τούρτα σου μπράβο!!!και σχετικά με όσα έχασες,πίστεψέ με....τίποτα άξιο λόγου  :Big Grin:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Πόση πολλή υπομονή μπορεί να έχεις,Πωλίνα!
Πόσο πολύ αγαπάς αυτό που κάνεις!
Αυτά είναι τα θαύματα του έρωτα!
Μακάρι ό,τι καταπιάνεσαι να λούζεται από το ίδιο πάθος!
Δεν ξέρω ποιό χέρι τόλμησε να κατακρεουργήσει μια πριγκίπισσα!
Όσο νόστιμη κι αν τη βρήκαν,πρόκειται για κανιβαλισμό!Αίσχος!

----------


## migg

ουαουυυυυυ τελεια..μπραβο πωλινα..

----------


## break

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

ʼξια!!!!!!! τι πανέμορφη τούρτα!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## angelaorangel

πολινακι εισαι αρτιστα!

----------


## polinaki1983

psaraki22 σε ευχαριστλω πολύ καλή μου!

Αγγελουδάκι μου, ευχαριστώ!!!! Οσο για αυτά που έχασα, ολίγον με ενδιαφέρει, είχα πολύ καλύτερη ασχολία όπως είδες!!!

migg, break και angelaorangel σας ευχαριστώ πολύ κορίτσια μου!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> Πόση πολλή υπομονή μπορεί να έχεις,Πωλίνα!
> Πόσο πολύ αγαπάς αυτό που κάνεις!
> Αυτά είναι τα θαύματα του έρωτα!
> Μακάρι ό,τι καταπιάνεσαι να λούζεται από το ίδιο πάθος!
> Δεν ξέρω ποιό χέρι τόλμησε να κατακρεουργήσει μια πριγκίπισσα!
> Όσο νόστιμη κι αν τη βρήκαν,πρόκειται για κανιβαλισμό!Αίσχος!


Καλησπέρα Ναταλάκι μου. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια και για τις ευχές σου.

Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόση υπομονή και αγάπη έχω με αυτά που φτιάχνω... Είναι σαν να βρίσκομαι σε άλλο κόσμο... ο χρόνος φεύγει χωρίς να τον νιώθω, χωρίς να μου αφήνει το άγγιγμα της κούρασης πάνω μου.... μόλις φτάσω στο επιθυμιτό για μένα αποτέλεσμα, στεναχωριέμαι που δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να φτιάξω, που όλο αυτό που νιώθω δημιουργώντας πρέπει να κριφτεί μέχρι την επόμενη ευκαιρία να βγει. Νιώθω λες και ζω έναν παράνομο έρωτα τον οποίο απολαμβάνω μέχρι ορίων κάθε φορά που μου δίνετε η ευκαιρία.... 

Πάντος θα το έχεις προσέξει πως κάθε μου δημιουργία είναι σκαλοπάτια καλύτερη από την προηγούμενη έτσι? Οχι μόνο απλά βελτιωμένη όπως θα περίμενε κάπιος.

----------


## Γλαύκη

Πωλινακι ειναι καταπληκτικη!Μονο απο ζαχαροπλαστη θα περιμενες κατι αναλογο!Δεν την ειχα δει γιατι εχθες δε μπηκα κ το πρωι μπηκα μονο στο γιασεμι να γραψω στην αγαπημενη μου.Τωρα ομως τη χαζευω εδω κ πολυ ωρα.Ζαχαροπαστα?Τις φολιδες μπροστα στο φορεμα πως τις δουλεψες?Τι γεμιση της εχεις?Μου αρεσει που εχεις κανει κ την παραμικρη λεπτομερεια στο φορεμα.Αυτο μα την ασημοσκονη πρωτη φορα το βλεπω κ πολυ μου αρεσε.Σου εχω πει οτι εγω εχω σταματησει να φτιαχνω αλλα με βλεπω παλι στην ενεργο δραση αν κανω κανενα εγγονι οποτε μαζευω ιδεες κ συνταγες!Ειχε γινει αισθητη η απουσια σου αλλα μετα απο αυτα που ειχες γραψει καταλαβα οτι ειχες αναγκη απο λιγη απομονωση κ περισυλλογη.Χαιρομαι που τωρα εισαι καλυτερα κ που η απουσια σου ηταν τοσο δημιουργικη.Φιλια κ περιμενουμε κ τα ακομα καλυτερα σου.....

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Γλαύκη μου για τα καλά σου λόγια!!!! Ναι ζαχαρόπαστα!!! Λατρεύω την ζαχαρόπαστα (και μισώ όσο τίποτα άλλο την σαντυγή!!!) Αυτό μπροστά στο φόρεμα άνοιξα φύλο την λευκή ζαχαρόπαστα, έκοψα λουρίδες πάχους ενός εκατοστού και με το εργαλείο με στρογγυλή κεφαλή και ένα ειδικό σφογγαράκι τις έφτιαξα! 

Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις προσέξει ότι και η φούξια φούστα είναι σαν κεντιτή. Αυτή έχω κάτι μοτίβα και πέρασα το ένα από αυτά από πάνω και σχεδιάστηκε!

Η γέμιση είναι σοκολατίνα κανάς, και άρεσε πολύ γιατί δεν ήταν ούτε πολύ γλυκιά ούτε πολύ πικρή!

Η ασυμόσκονη είναι (εννοείτε) βρώσιμη. Εχω πάρει αρκετά χρώματα από Αγγλία μέσω ιντερνετ (χρυσό, κόκκινο, ροδακινί, μπλέ, πράσινο, λευκό). Είναι πολύ ωραία πινελιά που δίνει μια άλλη χλυδή!!!! Αν σου άρεσε τόσο αυτή η τούρτα μου, αναρωτιέμε τί θα πείς για την τούρτα μου με θέμα πεταλούδες που θα φτιάξω τέλος Οκτωβρίου!!!! Εκεί να δεις χρυσόσκονες, πεταλούδες, λουλούδια, τα πάντα θα έχει!!!

Σχετικά με την λεπτομέρεια που λες, αυτό είναι που μου αρέσει, αλλωστε δεν λένε οι λεπτομέριες κάνουν την διαφορά? 

Οντως είχα ανάγκη από απομόνοση, και ακόμα το έχω, αλλά με βλέπω πολύ καλύτερα τώρα, ίσως γιατί κοντέβουν οι μέρες που έχω να παραδώσω τις παραγγελίες μου και αγωνιώ να ξεκινήσω δουλιά? (18 Σεπτεμβρίου έχω 35 κεκάκια για βάφτιση (θα δωθούν στα παιδάκια) και 29 Οκτωβρίου έχω ολόκληρη βάφτιση με cookies για κεραστικά, κεκάκια για τα μωρά και τούρτα όλα με θέμα πεταλούδες!!!)

----------


## Γλαύκη

Μπαβο Πωλινα μου!Για τις ψιλοκαταθλιψουλες μας η εργασιοθεραπεια ειναι το καλυτερο φαρμακο.Φαντασου σ'εσενα που μπορεις κ κανεις το χομπυ σου κ εργασια!Να σου πανε ολα υπεροχα κ στις επομενες παραγγελιες σου!Περιμενουμε φωτο να κλεψουμε καμμια ιδεα.Με κουριερ στελνεις τουρτες? :Wink:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Πωλίνα,κακώς προδίδεις τα μυστικά σου.
Για κάποιους ανίδεους σαν και λόγου μου τα λουλούδια της φούξια φούστας
σχεδιάστηκαν με το χέρι της υπομονής και της αγάπης κι όχι με το πάτημα μιας στάμπας!
Ας άφηνες για βέλο της πριγκίπισσας ένα πέπλο μυστηρίου καλύτερα,παρά αυτήν την απομυθοποίηση.
Ξαφνικά μου την ξεγύμνωσες και κάθεσαι κι αναλύεις τα εντόσθια της πως είναι σαν της Μελίνας Κανά...
Αλλά δε φταις εσύ!Η άλλη η περίεργη,που διυλίζει τον κώνωπα!Τι κατάφερες;Σκόρπισες τη χρυσόσκονη Αγγλίας!

----------


## polinaki1983

Γλαύκη μου όχι δεν στέλνω με κούριερ!!! Είναι αδύνατον άλλωστε!!!!

Ναταλάκι μου, το θέμα δεν είναι να πατήσεις της στάμπα όπως είπες, αλλά να την κάνεις να μην φαίνετε η ένωση, να μεταφέρεις της ζαχαρόπαστα χωρίς να σου σπάσει, να την απλώσεις σωστά στην θέση της χωρίς να σου σκάσει ή να χαλάσει το σχέδιο ενώ ταυτόχρονα πρέπει να την τρίβεις για να κάτσει και να κολλίσει σωστά, και πίστεψέ με, αυτό είναι ένα πολύ μεγάλο μυστικό επιτυχίας, που δεν το προδίδω!!!!! Στάμπες/σχέδια/εργαλία μπορεί να βρει πολλά με ένα γκουκλάρισμα, τεχνικές όμως και τα δικά μου μυστικά δεν τα βρίσκει πουθενά!!!!!

----------


## Γλαύκη

Κοιταξε,πρεπει να ξερεις ολα μου τα προσοντα!ειμαι νοικοκυρα γυναικα εγω οχι οτι κ οτι......Αφου δεν την ηξερα τη χρυσοσκονη.....Να μη μαθω?Πως θα με παρεις γουρουνι στο σακι?Θα τρως καλομαγειρεμενο φαγακι ενιοτε θα εχεις κ την τουρτιτσα σου!Αν εισαι καλο παιδι.......

----------


## polinaki1983

Μόλις ανακάλυψα πως έχω πάνω από 150 βιβλία μαγειρικής!!!!! Και ούτε ένα ζαχαροπλαστικής (με εξέρεση αυτά που γράφουν και μερικά γλυκάκια μέσα)!!!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by Γλαύκη_
> 
> Κοιταξε,πρεπει να ξερεις ολα μου τα προσοντα!ειμαι νοικοκυρα γυναικα εγω οχι οτι κ οτι......Αφου δεν την ηξερα τη χρυσοσκονη.....Να μη μαθω?Πως θα με παρεις γουρουνι στο σακι?Θα τρως καλομαγειρεμενο φαγακι ενιοτε θα εχεις κ την τουρτιτσα σου!Αν εισαι καλο παιδι.......


Να υποθέσω πως σ'εμένα αναφέρεσαι;Δεν κατάλαβα!Μου βάζεις όρους και προϋποθέσεις;Είμαστε σοβαροί;
Μου τάζεις να με παχύνεις για να με τουμπάρεις μετά από άπειρες δίαιτες και 3 χειρουργεία για το αντίθετο;
Κι άντε,την έμαθες και τη χρυσόσκονη!Τυπώνουμε τα προσκλητήρια τώρα;Μόνο αυτό έλειπε της σχέσης μας;
Και ποιός σου είπε πως στη λίστα των προσόντων της γυναίκας βάζω το νοικοκυριλίκι;Έτσι νομίζεις πέφτουν οι άντρες;
Κανείς δεν έγραψε τραγούδι για το ξεσκονόπανο που σέρνει καράβι ούτε τη μπεσαμέλ.Κούνια που σε κούναγε...

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα σας!!!!!!!! 

Είπα να σας δείξω και τις άλλες δημιουργίες που έχω κάνει μέσα στις διακοπές!!!!

Αυτό είναι ένα αυτοκίνητο με πάνες, δωράκι για νεογέννητο. Μπορεί να γίνει και για αγόρι, και για κορίτσι, και σε ουδέτερο χρώμα.

----------


## break

Ααααααααααααααχχχχχχχ Πωλινάκι τι όμορφα πραγματάκια φτιάχνεις!!!

Μπράβο:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: μας έλειψες:love::love::love:

----------


## polinaki1983

Και αυτή είναι μια τρίτροχη μηχανή που μπορεί να φτιαχτεί είτε με αρκουδάκι είτε μόνη της!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by break_
> Ααααααααααααααχχχχχχχ Πωλινάκι τι όμορφα πραγματάκια φτιάχνεις!!!
> 
> Μπράβο:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: μας έλειψες:love::love::love:


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ κούκλα μου! Και εσείς μου λείψατε!!! Και βλέπω η απώλεια πάει καλά!!! Μπράβο κούκλα μου!

----------


## Mak

Polinaki, πολύ γλυκούλικα και τα δυο! Μπράβο σου! Τυχερά τα παιδάκια που θα τα λάβουν!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Polinaki, πολύ γλυκούλικα και τα δυο! Μπράβο σου! Τυχερά τα παιδάκια που θα τα λάβουν!


Σε ευχαριστώ Γιώτα μου!

----------


## break

Polinaki ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

Αν κ ήμουνα διακοπές για ένα μήνα το προσπαθώ :bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας !!!! τί μου κάνετε? Πάει αρκετός καιρός που δεν έχω γράψει νέα μου. 

Μετά από σχεδόν 3 βδομάδες κολλημένη στο 97.6 επιτέλους σήμερα είδα το 96.3!!! Ελπίζω να μην είμαι πλασματικό και αύριο να δω παλι το 97....

Εκανα και μετρήσεις, και αν και πίστευα πως θα είχα μεγαλύτερη διαφορά, η διαφορά είναι πολύ μικρή...

29/06/2011 102,7 κιλά

Στήθος 107/95
Ωμοι 109
Περιφέρεια 126
Μέση 102
Κοιλιά 120
Πόδι 69/54/44
Λαιμός 37

02/08/2011 96,3 κιλά

Στήθος 104/90
Ωμοι 108
Περιφέρεια 120
Μέση 99
Κοιλιά 118
Πόδι 67/52/44
Λαιμός 36

Αν συγκρίνω και με τις πρώτες μετρίσεις που έχω στις 07/05/2011, που ήμουνα 108,1 κιλά, και πάλι δεν βλέπω και τόσο θεαματικά νούμερα αλλαγής...

Στήθος 109/97
Ωμοι 112
Περιφέρεια 128
Μέση 108
Κοιλιά 125
Πόδι 73/58/46
Λαιμός 39

----------


## Mak

Μπράβο Πωλινάκι, ξεκόλησε! Θα δεις που παρότι πάει αργά, όλα θα είναι σταθερά και τα αποτελέσματα θα είναι μόνιμα! Μη μου απογοητεύεσαι!:thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ, Θα δίξει Γιώτα μου!!!! Αν και απογοητεύομαι, δεν παύω να προσπαθώ και να ελπίζω για το καλύτερο δυνατό αποτέλεσμα

----------


## aggeloydaki

Πολινάκι μου ΜΗΝ απογοητεύεσαι!!!Μπορεί να κόλησες για λίγο αλλά εφόσον ακολουθείς τις οδηγίες δεν είναι στο χέρι του!μπορεί να μην χάνεις συνέχεια αλλά χάνεις έστω και πιο αργά!Εξάλλου ίσως ο οργανισμός σου να είναι και ταλαιπωρημένος από τον δαχτύλιο και να μην αντιδρά όπως κάποιου άλλου σληβάτου που το στομάχι ήταν παρθένο από ταλαιωρίες.Εσύ συνέχισε την προσπάθειά σου και όλα θα πάνε καλά.

----------


## polinaki1983

Αγγελουδάκι μου το ξέρω, γιαυτό και δεν τα παρατάω, αλλά ξέρεις, όσο να'ναι όταν βλέπεις την πορία κάπιου άλλου και συγκρίνεις κάποτε απογοητεύεσε. Ομως θα προσπαθίσω για το καλύτερο δυνατό αποτέλεσμα (το οποίο θα προσπαθίσω να είναι κάτω απο 80.)

Πάντος σήμερα πήγα για ψώνια, και φόρεσα ρούχα που ποτέ δεν φανταζόμουνα να μπω μέσα!!!!!!! Τα πήρα όλα σμολ (mad fashion ). Ο καταστηματάρχης έτριβε τα μάτια του που με είδε!!!! Πολύ το χάρηκα!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα σας!!!!!!

Τί μου κάνετε? Είπα να σας ανεβάσω τα γλυκάκια που είχα φτιάξει για την γιορτή μου!

----------


## polinaki1983

Και αυτή είναι μια τούρτα που έφτιαξα χτες το βράδυ, και θα την παραδώσω σήμερα το απόγευμα. Είναι η πρώτη μου επίσημη παραγγελία από πελάτη, και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένη με το αποτέλεσμα!!! Ολα είναι βρώσιμα, ακόμα και ο spiderman! Πώς σας φαίνετε λοιπόν?

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλό Σαββατοκυρίακο φιλαράκια μου!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alina_ed

φιλεναδα μου ειναι υπεροχη! καλη αρχη!!! εχομαι οι παραγγελις να πεφτουν βροχη!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ κούκλα μου!!!!!! Σε πεθύμισα πολύ πολύ...!!! Σε λίγο θα σε πάρω τηλέφωνο! Ελπίζω ναμην κοιμάσε!

----------


## Mak

Σίγουρα οι παραγγελίες σύντομα θα πέφτουν βροχή, θα ξετρελάνει όλα τα παιδάκια!

----------


## Ava_ed

Φοβερός ο Σπάιντερμαν!
Έχεις πηγαίο ταλέντο, πιστεύω ότι πραγματικά οι παραγγελίες από δω και μπρος θα πέφτουν βροχή! 
Ξεκίνα από τώρα να σκέφτεσαι αν θα κρατήσεις ή όχι την άλλη σου δουλειά... Μπράβο σου!

----------


## britnyfox

Πολινακι τι τελεια πραγματακια!!!Οι τουρτες παντως ειναι οι αγαπημενες μου!!!!Θελω κ εγω!!!!(να τη φαω):PP

----------


## polinaki1983

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ κορίτσια. Η αλήθια είναι ότι μακάρι να έχω τόσες πολλές παραγγελίες ώστε να με συμφέρει να σταματίσω από την δουλιά μου, αλλά δεν το νομίζω να μπορώ να βγάζω τόσα πολλά λεφτά!

Επόμενη βδομάδα έχω 30 κεκάκια με θέμα πεταλούδες!!!!

----------


## break

Καταπληκτική!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Μέσα σ' ένα απόγευμα την έφτιαξες?  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Γλαύκη

Πωλινακι πραγματικα μπραβο!θαυμαζω την υπομονη σου κ τη σημασια στις λεπτομερειες.λεγε μας κ τη γεμιση βαζεις για να μπορω να τη φανταστω.Πιστευω ομως οτι η ζαχαροπαστα ειναι πολυ βαρια για καλυψη τουρτας.Για τα διακοσμητικα μπατμαν σπιτακια ενταξει.Αφου δε σου αρεσει η σαντιγη (εγω τη λατρευω,ασε που μεγαλουργεις)γιατι δε δοκιμαζεις λιγο με γλασο για πιο ελαφρια κ φινετσατη γευση.Φιλακια πολλα κ περιμενουμε τις πεταλουδες σου!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα σας. Μρέικ μου μέσα σε ένα βράδυ, εκτός από τον σπάιντερ μαν που τον έφτιαξα 3 μέρες πριν για να στεγνώσει. 

Γλαύκη μου, η συγκεκριμένη τούρτα ήταν κορμός (δούκισσα την λέμε εμείς). Τι εννοείς είναι βαριά? σαν γεύση ή σαν απλά ότι είναι βαριά? Αν εννοείς το πρώτο, έχω δοκιμάσει πολλές ζαχαρόπαστες, και χειροποίητες από μένα και βιομηχανικές, και έχω καταλύξει σε μία η οποία έχει πολύ ωραία υφή, και είναι πολύ ελαφριά στην γεύση. Με το γλάσο δενμπορείς να κάνεις ότι με την ζαχαρόπαστα. Αλλωστε αν το ψάξεις λίγο, τέτοιου είδους τούρτες που φτιάχνω, πάντα είναι με ζαχαρόπαστα καλυμμένες. 

Η σαντιγή δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου. Ειδικά τώρα το καλοκαίρι. Αυτό που θα δοκιμάσω μέσα στον χειμώνα είναι η βουτυρόκρεμα και μία άλλη κρέμα βανίλια που είναι για επικάλυψη κυρίως cup cakes. αν χειμωνιάσει δηλαδή!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα παιδιά. Τί μου κάνετε? Εγώ όχι και πολύ καλά.... Θελω να έρθει ο χειμώνας. Δεν αντέχω άλλο μέσα σε αυτή την ζέστη..... Θέλω να βάλω επιτέλους τα κενούργια μου ρουχαλάκια, τα κλατσουδάκια μου, τα μακρυμάνικά μου που κρίβουν και την χαλάρωση......

Το φετινό καλοκαίρι με κούρασε υπερβολικά πολύ τόσο ψυχικά όσο και σωματικά......

Και μιας και έχει καιρό να ανεβάσω φώτο μου, είπα να σας ανεβάσω μία σημερινή...

----------


## polinaki1983

Και η χαλάρωση στα μπράτσα, που όλο μουρμουράω γι αυτήν......

Την χαλάρωση στο υπόλοιπο σώμα όταν φτάσω 85 με το καλό...

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ κουκλίτσα μου, αν και δεν μπορώ να μην απογοητεύομαι...

Εδώ μπορείς να δεις 2 φώτο, η μία στο ενδιάμεσο της απώλειας και η άλλη πριν το χειρουργείο. 

http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d=2887&page=54

----------


## welldah

Πωλινάκι μου έχεις αδυνατίσει πάρα πολύ! :tumble:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by welldah_
> Πωλινάκι μου έχεις αδυνατίσει πάρα πολύ! :tumble:


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Μαράκι μου, όμως αυτό μόνο στις φώτο και στα ρούχα που αγοράζω το βλέπω. Μέσα μου νιώθω πιο χοντρή από ποτέ.....

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Μέσα μου νιώθω πιο χοντρή από ποτέ.....


Μήπως είναι η φάση της ψιλοκατάθλιψης; Είναι και το φθινόπωρο, είναι και το ότι όλα μας φταίνε, οπότε δικαιολογείσαι!
ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΝΕΣ;:wow::wow::wow::wow:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by anna65_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Μέσα μου νιώθω πιο χοντρή από ποτέ.....
> 
> 
> ...


Δεν ξέρω τί είναι Αννα μου. Οι μόνες στιγμές "χαράς" μου είναι οι ώρες που δοκιμάζω νέα ρούχα. Αν και εκεί πάλι μένω και με κοιτάχω στον καθρέφτη του καταστήματος σαν χαζό και μέσα μου λέω πως δεν είμαι εγώ αυτή.....

----------


## Adda_ed

Πωλινάκι, κοιτούσα τις παλαιότερες φωτογραφίες που έχεις ανεβάσει, ώστε να μπορώ να κάνω μία σύγκριση με τις σημερινές και πραγματικά το αποτέλεσμα είναι κάτι παραπάνω από εκπληκτικό! Έχεις χάσει πάρα πολλά κιλά, και νομίζω κοπέλα μου ότι είσαι σε πολύ καλό δρόμο. Από εμένα ένα πολύ πολύ μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Είναι υπέροχο αυτό που έχεις καταφέρει, μην πτοείσαι κούκλα μου!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Adda μου σε ευχαριστώ, αλλά το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι δεν το νιώθω.... Δεν μπορώ να χαρώ την απώλιά μου.....

----------


## Pelagia1000

πολλες φορες νομιζουμε οτι χανοντας τα κιλα μας λυνονται ως δια μαγειας ολα μας τα προβληματα. Δυστυχως δεν ισχυει παντα. Για αυτο αλλωστε πολλες φορες τα ξαναπερνουμε πισω τοσο ευκολα. Και τα αγχη και τα ψυχολογικα , οικογενειακα επαγγελματικα προβληματα συνεχιζουν να υπαρχουν.
Και οταν δεν μπορουμε να ξεσπασουμε και στο φαγητο οπως εχουμε μαθει τα πραγματα γινονται δυσκολοτερα.
Απο την αλλη Πωλινακι εχεις υπερβολικες απαιτησεις απο τον εαυτο σου. Περιμενες με την εγχειριση και το χασιμο των κιλων να γινουν ολα τελεια στην ζωη σου? Δεν γινεται αυτο. Ή οι αδυνατοι ανθρωποι δεν εχουν προβληματα και κοιτιουνται στον καθρευτη και επειδη ειναι ομορφοι και αδυνατοι ολα ειναι καλα..
Και κατι τελευταιο. Και εγω εχω πολλα κιλα παραπανω. Προσπαθω να τα χασω με διατροφη και ολα τα σχετικα. Δεν γινεται οσα κιλα και να χασω οσο γυμναστικη και να κανω οσες πλαστικες επεμβασεις και αν κανω(ακομη και αν ειναι επιτυχημενες. Γιατι αν ειναι αποτυχημενες δεν θελω να το σχολιασω καν), το σωμα μου να ειναι οπως μιας κοπελας που ηταν παντα αδυνατη. 
Εδω εχουν χαλαρωση κοπελες που παντα ηταν αδυνατες εμεις που χανουμε τοσα κιλα παραπανω τι περιμενουμε?
Νομιζω οτι πρεπει καποια πραγματα να τα παρουμε αποφαση οσο δυσκολο και αν ειναι.

----------


## mamadyo

παιδια...πιστευω οτι φταιει αυτο που μας πασσαρουν...το χααμε δυστυχως...για το προτυπο λεω.
Στην πρωτη εγκυμιοσυνη δεν επαθα καταθλιψη οταν παχαινα, δεν επαθα στη λοχεια, επαθα μολις εχασα τα κιλα...που συνειδητοποιησα οτι ποτε δεν θα ειμαι οπως πριν....
Αλλα ευτυχως ξεπεραστηκε και αυτο...
ΣΗμασια δεν εχει να ειμαστε σαν τα μοντελα, ουτε να ειμαστε οπως ημασταν καποτε (οσες ηταν)....σημασια εχει να ειμαστε ο καλυτερος μας εαυτος....

----------


## Pelagia1000

Ετσι ακριβως mamadyo. Ειναι ολες αυτες οι διασημες που εχουν προσωπικο γυμναστη, διαιτολογο και πλαστικο και δειχνουν τελειες και αυτο παλι αμφισβητειται. Το τι ρετους πεφτει νομιζω οτι το ξερετε ολοι. Ασε που αν τις δεις αβαφες δεν θα τις γνωριζεις. Σημασια εχει να αγαπας εσυ τον εαυτο σου και ολοι οι αλλοι θα κανουν το ιδιο. 
Ο συζυγος μου του αρεσω οπως ειμαι, και το μονο που θελει ειναι να ειμαι υγιης και οχι να εχω τις τελειες αναλογιες. 
Και δεν του αρεσουν οι αδυνατες, αλλα θελει να εχει κρεατακι πανω της η γυναικα. Βεβαια εγω το εχω μπολικο... αλλα και παλι δεν τον χαλαει καθολου:bouncing:

----------


## mamadyo

τυχερη εισαι χαχχχχαχχαχ...και εμενα ο δικος μου δεν λεει κατι αλλα δυστυχως με προτιμαει αδυνατη...η μαλλον κανονικη....και ας προσπαθει να το κρυψει....Βεβαια το θεμα ειναι οτι και σε εμενα δεν αρεσω καθολου ετσι, αλλα δεν μπορω να κανω κατι αλλο απο να προσπαθησω να αλλαξω....

----------


## Pelagia1000

Εννοειται οτι και εμενα δεν μου αρεσω καθολου. Προσπαθω ομως να μην αυτομαστιγωνομαι γιατι αυτο με οδηγει σε υπερφαγικα επεισοδια. και εμενα με γνωρισε με λιγα κιλακια παραπανω και τωρα αυτα εχουν γινει 40 ζωη να χουν....
Αλλα δεν εχει αλλαξει συμπεριφορα ουτε με προσβαλει ποτέ. Και καμια φορα οταν μιλαω ασχημα εγω για μενα μου βαζει τις φωνες. Βεβαια ανησυχει για θεματα υγειας παρα πολυ και μονο για αυτο μου λεει οτι πρεπει να κανω καποια προσπαθεια να χασω καποια κιλα. Φοβαται μην παθω τιποτα κατι που φοβαμαι και εγω βεβαια.

----------


## *Katie

Πωλίνα μου γλυκια και πανέμορφη, 
μάλλον περνάς την μεταβατική ψυχοφθόρα φάση. Πέρασα και εγω ανάλογα όταν είμουν λίγο πριν κλείσω τον 6ο μήνα ( μετά επέμβασης ) και μέχρι τον 7ο προς 8ο. Τότε είχα φτάσει σε κιλά που δεν είχα ποτέ και είχα πάθει κατι σας κρίση..... αισθανομουν όπως και εσύ πιο χοντρή από ποτέ.... αρνιόμουν να δω την απώλεια, φοβομουν ότι τότε που είμουν στο 6μηνο θα σταματησω να χανω και παει τελειωσε, είχα φτασει σε σημείο να τρωω λίγο και να θελω να το βγαλω.... ημουν πολυ δυστηχισμενη και τσαντιζομουν σχεδον με τον κόσμο που μου έλεγε ότι έχω αδυνατήσει. Είχα φτάσει σε σημείο ....μμμ όχι πολυ καλο, πήγα σε ψυχολογο λοιπον αλλά δεν έκανα παρα μονο 2 συναντησεις. Με τον καιρό το δουλεψα στο μυαλο μου και επανηλθα. Ηταν η φαση των 85 κιλών για εμένα τότε που άλλαζα, μεταμορφωνόμουν. Θεωρώ ότι είσαι και εσύ σε μια ανάλογη φάση, η οποία Πωλίνα μου περνάει και μετά αλήθεια θα πετάς απο χαρά!!!! 

Είσαι εξωτερικά ένας άλλος άνθρωπος πια, δες το και αποδέξου το, εσωτερικά είσαι πάντα η Πωλίνα. Μείνε στο πρόγραμμα σου και απόλαυσε το ταξίδι. Στο έχω πει ξανα , θα ανατρέχουμε σε αυτα τα ποστ του χρόνου και θα χαμογελάμε αδυνατισμένες και ανανεωμένες.

----------


## Mak

Polinaki μου, 
νομίζω ότι κατά βάση δεν φταίει το γεγονός ότι έχεις κολήσει προσωρινά, ή ότι δεν βλέπεις τον εαυτό σου πιο λεπτό από πριν, ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο που αφορά στην επέμβαση.Ίσως άλλα πράγματα σε βασανίζουν και σε απασχολούν και έχουν αντίκτυπο σε αυτό που μας κατακλύζει περισσότερο εμάς τους χειρουργημένους, το αδυνάτισμα μας.
Και εγώ τελευταία είμαι πεσμένη, και μου τη βιδώνει που βλέπω την φουσκωμένη μου κοιλιά , ή κάποιες μέρες δεν χάνω γραμμάριο, κτλ. Ξέρω όμως ότι άλλα πράγματα μου φταίνε, η ασθένεια της μαμάς μου, το πένθος γαι τη ξαδέρφη μου που έχασα πριν μερικές μέρες, τα οικονομικά μου που είναι για κλάμματα κτλ.
Σιγά σιγά και με όσο λιγότερο στρες γίνεται, θα τα τακτοποιήσουμε μέσα μας τα θέματά μας, και ο εαυτός μας θα είναι ο καλός μας σύντροφος και όχι ο αντίπαλός μας..
Σε φιλώ:smug:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κορίτσια.... Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντίσεις σας. 

Θα απαντήσω γενικά λοιπόν, καλύπτοντας όσο μπορώ όλες σας. 

Ποτέ δεν πίστεψα πως με το να χάσω τα κιλά μου, θα λίνονταν ως διά μαγείας και τα υπόλοιπα προβλήματά μου. Αυτό δεν με απασχολεί καν. Ούτε πίστεψα ποτέ, αλλά ούτε και έχω την απαίτηση να έχω ένα σώμα μιας κοπέλας 80 κιλών που πάντα ήταν 80, χωρίς ποτέ να φτάσει τα 150. Αυτό είναι αδύνατον να γίνει, και πίστεψέ με δεν ζω σε ροζ συννεφάκια ούτε σε κόσμους ονειρικά πλασμένους για να πιστεύω κάτι τέτιο. Ούτε ασχολίθηκα ποτέ με πρότυπα, και με ωραία σώματα, δεν έχω τέτιες βλέψεις. Τις πλαστικές που θέλω να κάνω, θέλω να τις κάνω καθαρά για δικούς μου σκοπούς, και όχι για να έχω ένα τέλια σχηματισμένο σώμα, αλλά για να δώσω ένα πιο σωστό σχήμα στο σώμα μου.

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να αποδεκτώ πως αυτό το "αδύνατο" πλάσμα που βλέπω στις φώτο και στον καθρέφτη είμαι εγώ..... Δεν μπορώ να συνιδητοποιήσω πως πλέων τα ρούχα με μέγεθος small που πια κατακλείνουν την ντουλάπα μου είναι δικά μου και όχι της αδελφής μου. Είναι φορές που νιώθω πιο άσχημη και πιο αποκρουστική από ποτέ.... Εχω χάσει την αυτοπεποίθηση και τον αέρα που είχα πριν. 

Και νιώθω ακριβώς όπως περιγράφει η Κέιτυ.... Δεν αναγνωρίζω το αποτέλεσμα, τσαντίζομαι με όπιον μου πει πως αδυνάτισα... Ακόμα κι αν αυτός ο κάπιος έχει καιρό να με δει, που όντως η διαφορά είναι εμφανείς, η απάντησή μου είναι πάντα σιγά καλέ, μόνο 28 κιλά έχασα. Σιγά τα πολλά.....

Δεν μπορώ να χαρώ τίποτα πια... Νιώθω πως βρίσκομαι σε ένα ξένο σώμα...... Νιώθω πως έχω βρεθεί ξαφνικά σε έναν κόσμο άγνωστο για μένα....... Δεν ξέρω πως πρέπει να φερθώ, πως να περπατίσω, πως να κάτσω σε μια καρέκλα, πως να ντυθώ, πως να φτιαχτώ..... 

Και πως να ξέρω άλλωστε, αφού πάντα ήμουνα κρυμμένη μέσα στην "πανοπλία" των 100+ (110+ για την ακρίβεια) κιλών. Ολο αυτό για μένα είναι άγνωστο....... 

Δεν λέω, έχει τις ωραίες του στιγμές, αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να το ζήσω....

----------


## Pelagia1000

Εχεις το παιδακι σου την οικογενεια σου, την δουλεια σου τους φιλους σου. Νομιζω οτι ολη την ημερα σκεφτεσαι για τα κιλα σου, αν χασεις, ποσα θα χασεις, αν θα εχεις χαλαρωση και ποση και ολα τα σχετικα. 
Θα σε συμβουλευα να μην πολυσκεφτεσαι για το βαρος σου γιατι ειναι πολυ ψυχοφθορο να σκεφτεσαι ολη την ημερα τι να φαω και ποσα κιλα θα χασω και τι πλαστικες να κανω.
Η ζωη σου δεν αλλαζει απο τα κιλα. Δυστυχως η καθημερινοτητα και οι αναγκες της ειναι οι ιδιες. Αυτο που αλλαξε ειναι οτι εισαι πιο υγιης, δεν κουραζεσαι τοσο ευκολα, χωρας να κατσεις παντου και βρισκεις πιο ευκολα ρουχα και βεβαια νιωθεις καλυτερα.
Αλλιως τι αλλο να αλλαξει? ή τι παραπανω να ζησεις που δεν μπορουσες να το ζησεις οταν δεν ειχες χασει κιλα? Δεν ησουν αναπηρη και ξαναπερπατησες..

----------


## polinaki1983

Pelagia1000 μου, άμμα έχεις περάσει από 2 βαριατρικά χειρουργεία, άμμα εξετίας του ενός από θαύμα ζεις, τότε τα σκέφτεσε όλα αυτά που λες. Φοβάσαι μήπως ξανασυμβεί, μήπως η ίδια ιστορία επαναλυφθεί......

Το τί θα φάω δεν το σκέφτομαι, πίστεψέ με είναι το μόνο που δεν σκέφτομαι. Προσπαθώ να ακολουθίσω το πρόγραμμά μου το οποίο έχει υιοθετήσει και όλη μου η οικογένεια και αυτό είναι.... 

Το πόσο θα χάσω όμως με απασχολεί πολύ..... Ξαναέζησα την "θεαματική απώλεια" των 28 κιλών, τα οποία όμως ποτέ δεν είχαν γίνει 30...... 

Οσο για το τί άλλο να ζήσω, πίστεψέ με και εγώ εκπλήσσομαι κάπιες φορές με το τί μπορώ να κάνω τώρα που πριν ούτε μου περνούσε από το μυαλό. 

Ομως ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ να με αποδεκτώ.... και αυτό με σκοτώνει.....Αυτό είναι που πρέπει να βρω λύση..... Πάντα ήμουνα γεμάτη αυτοπεποίθηση, μέσα στην τρελλή χαρά, γεμάτη ζωή, όπου πήγαινα κέρδιζα τους πάντες.. Και τώρα? Τώρα είμαι ένα μουντό άτομο που με το ζόρι χαμογελάει........ Όλοι οι φίλοι μου ρωτάν που πήγε η Πωλίνα που ήξεραν που ήταν πάντα με ένα χαμόγελο στο πρόσωπο, που πάντα έκανε μπαμ σε κάθε την εμφάνιση....

----------


## gilie-

καλημερα κοριτσαρα

Θα σου πω πρωτα για εσενα και μετα για εμενα σε σχεση με αυτα που γραφεις

Λοιπον αυτο που λες με την πιστη στην απωλεια και τα ρουχα και την αναγνωριση του νεου σου εαυτου ειναι (πιστευω εγω) απολυτα φυσιολογικο, το χουμε περασει ολοι μας και θελει χρονο. Οπως ολες οι μεγαλες αλλαγες στην ζωη μας, θελει χρονο και βαλε κ λιγο παραπανω απο τα αλλα γιατι το ματι αργει να αλλαξει την εικονα. Εμενα ακομη μου λενε, αδυνατισες κιαλλο? σιγα ενα κιλο, δεν ειναι αυτο το κιλο που βλεπουν αλλα η συνηθεια του δικου τους ματιου που με ειχε συνηθησει αρκετα ποιο παχια, θελουν κ αυτοι τον χρονο τους, ποσο ακομη εγω, εχω 6 μηνες που εχω χασει τα πρωτα 35-40 κιλα και ακομη δεν το χω χωνεψει, παω στα μαγαζια και ζηταω ακομη το μεγαλυτερο και οι πωλητριες μου τα χωνουν! Τα καλοκαιρινα μου ρουχα ηταν το xs των ρουχων για παχουλες και μου πηγαιναν μεγαλα, αλλα εγω εκει δεν εμπαινα στα benetton για κανεναν λογο!!! Τωρα μπηκα και αγορασα κα το medium!! Απλα ηθελα τον χρονο μου, χαλαρα κοριτσακι ολα θα γινουν.

Την πλαστικη να την κανεις, και γω θα την κανω :P οχι για να γινουμε Ζηγουλη αλλα για να νιωσουμε ποιο ανετα με το σωμα μας και τον καθρεπτη μας.

εγω παντως οταν εκανα το χειρουργειο ειχα την εντυπωση οτι θα γινω μοντελο, για να ειμαι σωστη στην περιγραφη, ειχα βασικα την χαζη εντυπωση οτι θα μπορω να φορεσω τα παντα, οτι θα ειμαι σαν κοπελα που δεν ειχε ποτε κιλα οπως εγραψες, οτι θα κατφερω να φυγει η χαλαρωση και αλλα τετοια, ναι ημουν σε ροζ συννεφακι!!. Φυσικα χωρις να υπολογιζω οτι δε μπορω να βαλω καποια ρουχα λογο σχηματος σωματος, τοπικου παχους κτλ. Μετα, κπαπου στο Μαη καταλαβα οτι αν δεν κανω πλαστικη δεν θα βαλω ποτε μπικινι μαγιω και τα εσωρουχα που μ'αρεσουν και επαθα μια καταθλιψουλα, περασα στην αλλη μερια και οπως εγραψα παραπανω δεν εμπαινα στα απλα μαγαζια, επειδη δεν καταφερα να νιωσω οπως πιστευα οτι θα ενιωθα, εβλεπα τον εαυτο μου 120 κιλα και ας ηταν 80. Τωρα προσπαθω να εχω ψυχραιμα και ρεαλισμο..παω καλητερα νομιζω!!

----------


## gilie-

btw εμας εδω παντως μας εχεις κερδισει...ισως να μη το βλεπεις αλλα δεν εχεις χασει την λαμψη σου μικρο μου αστερακι  :Smile: 

τι ζωδιο εισαι ρε κοπελια????????

----------


## gilie-

και να πεις στους φιλους σου οτι παρολο που στο λενε απο αγαπη θα πρεπει να σεβαστουν την φαση που περνας και να σου σταθουν χωρις να ψαχνουν τον animateur που ησουν...ρολοι ΤΕΛΟΣ! ψαχνουμε τον πραγματικο μας εαυτο, οχι τη μασκα του αυτοσαρκασμου που εκανε ολους να γελανε

----------


## polinaki1983

gilie μου, γλυκιά μου gilie, τί ωραία που τα λες.... Μακάρι να μου περάσει αυτό που περνάω τώρα, και να μπορέσω να χαρώ επιτέλους το αποτέλεσμα μου..... Τώρα εγώ φωράω small στα καταστήματα για μεγάλα μεγέθη, και κάποτε με πιάνει πανικός για το ότι που θα βρίσκω ρούχα μετά που θα μου είναι μεγάλα αυτά? Οκ έχω ψωνίσει κάπια πράγματα από κανονικό κατάστημα, μέγεθος 16, αλλά ακόμα δεν τα φόρεσα γιατί μόνο που τα βλέπω στην κρεμμάστρα σκέφτομαι πως αποκλείετε να μου κάνει (άσχετα αν τα είχα δοκιμάσει προτού τα αγοράσω). Αν και με χαροποίησε το 16 τότε που το πήρα, τώρα δεν μπορώ ακόμα να δεκτώ πως θα βάλω κάπιο νούμερο που δεν έχω φορέσει ποτέ ξανά στην ζωή μου.....

Ταυράκι είμαι στο ζώδιο, εξού και η αγάπη για την μαγειρική και την τέχνη της δημιουργίας στην κουζίνα!!!!!!

----------


## *Katie

εγω παντως όταν ήμουν σε αυτή την φάση , με πήρε από το χέρι η αδελφή μου και με πήγε σε όλα τα μαγαζια που δεν τολμούσα να περάσω απ'εξω και μπηκα και αρχισα να δοκιμάζω ρούχα. Ηταν μεγάλη η χαρά μου, επίσης κάθε μέρα κοιτιόμουν στον καθρέφτη για ώρες και έβγαζα τον εαυτό μου φωτογραφιες από ολες τις απόψεις για να τις βλέπω και να συνηθίζω στη ιδέα του νέου μου εαυτού. Μόλις συνήλθα από το σοκ, γιατί αυτό περνάς, άρχισα να περπαταω στον δρόμο με τόση αυτοπεποίθηση που λέω ότι θα με περνάνε για ΜΕΓΑ ψωνάρα. 

Τότε θυμάμαι έλεγα στην ψυχολόγο " Μα πως είναι δυνατον ΕΓΩ που στα 100 κιλά φυσούσα από αυτοπεποιθηση , πίστευα πραγματικά ότι ήμουν γκομενάρα και τώρα στα 85 να νιώθω ΜΠΟΓΟΣ???" Την απάντηση την βρήκα μέσα μου φυσικά. Απλά Πωλίνα πρόσεχε κάτι πολυ, εγώ σε εκείνη την φάση είχα αποστροφή και προς το φαγητό, το ενοχοποιούσα, το μισούσα. Πρόσεξε μην στο γυρίσει σε ανορεξία.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> εγω παντως όταν ήμουν σε αυτή την φάση , με πήρε από το χέρι η αδελφή μου και με πήγε σε όλα τα μαγαζια που δεν τολμούσα να περάσω απ'εξω και μπηκα και αρχισα να δοκιμάζω ρούχα. Ηταν μεγάλη η χαρά μου, επίσης κάθε μέρα κοιτιόμουν στον καθρέφτη για ώρες και έβγαζα τον εαυτό μου φωτογραφιες από ολες τις απόψεις για να τις βλέπω και να συνηθίζω στη ιδέα του νέου μου εαυτού. Μόλις συνήλθα από το σοκ, γιατί αυτό περνάς, άρχισα να περπαταω στον δρόμο με τόση αυτοπεποίθηση που λέω ότι θα με περνάνε για ΜΕΓΑ ψωνάρα. 
> 
> Τότε θυμάμαι έλεγα στην ψυχολόγο " Μα πως είναι δυνατον ΕΓΩ που στα 100 κιλά φυσούσα από αυτοπεποιθηση , πίστευα πραγματικά ότι ήμουν γκομενάρα και τώρα στα 85 να νιώθω ΜΠΟΓΟΣ???" Την απάντηση την βρήκα μέσα μου φυσικά. Απλά Πωλίνα πρόσεχε κάτι πολυ, *εγώ σε εκείνη την φάση είχα αποστροφή και προς το φαγητό, το ενοχοποιούσα, το μισούσα. Πρόσεξε μην στο γυρίσει σε ανορεξία.*


Εγώ πάλι σε αυτή την φάση που είμαι, θέλω να τρώω συνέχια. Φυσικά δεν το κάνω, απλά προσπαθώ το κάθε μου γεύμα να μου πάει όσο πιο πολύ ώρα γίνετε, αλλά νιώθω ότι όλο και κάτι θέλω να φάω....

----------


## gilie-

λοιπον αποστροφη στο φαγητο ουτε εγω ενιωσα, ναι ενιωσα αυτο το, σιγα μη κανω ολη τη διαδρομη για να παω να φαω εν τριτο απο σουβλακι. Δλδ μια βαρεμαρα. Τωρα δε το χω τοσο αυτο, βεβαια εχω και το οτι μενω στο ξενοδοχειο και οι πειρασμοι ειναι χιλιαδες. Για παραδειγμα το πρωι για να παω απο την κουζηνα που εχω τα fittness μου με το γιαουρτακι μου μεχρι το γραφειο μου που θα τα φαω, πρεπει να περασω δυο μπουφεδες με αυγα, λουκανικα, κρουασαν, μπεικον κτλ κτλ και εναν μπουφε με μπισκοτα και 3 διαφορετικα ειδη κεικ! Παλιοτερα γεμιζα ενα πιατο τωρα προσπερναω και σνομπαρω!!!! Αν καποια μερα δεν κταφερω να αντισταθω περνω μια φετα κεικ και την ευχαριστιεμαι! παρομιως συμβαινει και με ολατα γευματα μου. Αλλα με το sleeve ειναι ευκολο πλεον να αντισταθω

----------


## polinaki1983

Κάτι τέτιο έκανα και εγώ όταν πήγαμε διακοπές με την διαφορά ότι πήγαινα και μελετούσα τον μπουφέ, και διάλεγα 2 πράγματα που ήθελα να φάω. Πχ στο πρωινό αυγό και τυράκι, ή στο βραδυνό κοτόπουλο και ρύζι. Και απλά περιφρονούσα τα υπόλοιπα. Παλαιότερα θα γέμιζα το πιάτο με όοοολο το μπουφέ. Απλά τώρα σκέφτομαι πως αφού τρώω λίγο, ας απολαύσω 1-2 είδη καλύτερα παρά μισή μπουκιά από το κάθε ένα.

----------


## anna65

Πωλινάκι μου γλυκό, η πανοπλία των 100+ μας προστάτευε από πολλά. Ήταν η εύκολη λύση, η δικαιολογία μας, αυτή μας προστάτευε από τα πάντα. Ήταν υπεύθυνη για ό,τι μας συνέβαινε, δεν είχαμε εμείς τον έλεγχο αλλά η παχυσαρκία μας. Ξεχωρίζαμε εύκολα, και γίναμε γνωστοί/ές ως τα "εύθυμα παιδιά", καθώς απολαμβάναμε τη ζωή στο έπακρο.
Ξαφνικά, μέσα σε λίγους μήνες, καλούμαστε να αλλάξουμε ισορροπίες. Είμαστε εμείς υπεύθυνοι για όσα μας συμβαίνουν, η εξωτερική εμφάνιση είναι πλέον σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα και δεν ξεχωρίζουμε πια σαν τη μύγα μες το γάλα. Από κει που ήμασταν πληθωρικοί, καλούμαστε να γίνουμε "φυσιολογικοί" - και είναι άγνωστο τοπίο αυτό. Δεν μας ταιριάζει. Η άνεση του "πληθωρικού" δεν χωράει στο small μέγεθος κάποιας μικρής μπουτίκ...
Θα χρειαστεί αρκετή ενδοσκόπηση και πολύ εσωτερική αναζήτηση, για να ανακαλύψεις πως η πληθωρική Πωλίνα συνεχίζει να υπάρχει μέσα σου. Δεν χάθηκε από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη. Αυτό που έφυγε είναι το εξωτερικό λιπαρό περίβλημα. Η δύναμη είναι ακόμη εκεί, μέσα σου, απλά χωράει σε μικρότερο μπουκαλάκι. Από κολώνια, έγινες δυνατό άρωμα - η μυρωδιά είναι εκεί, πιο δυναμωμένη από ποτέ!

----------


## *Katie

ΑΝΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ Αννα μου για την απάντηση..... Εχεις τόσο δίκαιο σε αυτά που λες, αλλά έλα που δεν τα χωράει το στενό μου μυαλουδάκι..........

Σκέφτομαι να βρω κάπιον ψυχολόγο να πάω, αλλά και πάλι φοβάμαι μην με βλέπει μόνο σαν το σήμα του ? και όχι σαν ένα άτομο που χρειάζετε βοήθεια...

----------


## Mak

Polinaki,
να μην κακιώνεις τον εαυτό σου που δεν είναι καλά, έχουμε δικαίωμα και στη μελαγχολία που και που. Ούτε χρειάζεται να είμαστε η ψυχή της παρέας όλη την ώρα. Εσύ ξέρεις πια είναι η πραγματική Πωλίνα και δεν χρειάζεται να αποδείξεις τίποτα σε κανένα,όσοι σε αγαπάνε θα είναι κοντά σου όποια φάση κι αν περνάς..Πάρε το χρονο σου, σκέψου δυο πράγματα για σένα και μην έχεις υπερβολικές απαιτήσεις από τον εαυτό σου τώρα που δεν έισαι καλά.

----------


## polinaki1983

Αυτό προσπαθώ να κάνω Γιώτα μου. Ελπίζω μόνο να μην μου πάρει πολύ χρόνο....

----------


## gilie-

ο ψυχολογος κακο δε θα σου κανει, απλα πριν ξοδεψεις λιγα ακομη χρηματα δοσε λιγο χρονο τον εαυτο σου

----------


## konina

σκεφτομαι αν πρεπει να σου πω μερικους προβληματισμους μου με κινδυνο να γινω σκληρη ή να σωπασω....

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by konina_
> σκεφτομαι αν πρεπει να σου πω μερικους προβληματισμους μου με κινδυνο να γινω σκληρη ή να σωπασω....


Πες τους. Το πολύ πολύ να μην σου ξαναμιλίσω :P Πλάκα κάνω, πάντα δίνω συμασία σε ότι γράφεις, είτε αφορούν εμένα είτε όχι. 

Και σκληρή να γίνεις, ίσως αυτό να με βοηθήσει.

----------


## konina

οσοι διαβασετε το ποστ μου θελω να με συγχωρεσετε εκ των προτερων γιατι θα μιλησω κ με "σκληρη" γλωσσα για να μπορεσω να γινω οχι μονο κατανοητη αλλα με ακριβεια......

το να εισαι χοντρος (επιτηδες βαζω αυτη τη λεξη γτ ειναι ταμπου κ ενω ολοι αποφευγουμε να την χρησιμοποιησουμε δημοσιως, αυτην σκεφτομαστε οταν κοιταζομαστε στον καθρεφτη) σημαινει ότι γνωριζεις απολυτα ότι δεν ανταποκρινεσαι με κανεναν τροπο στα προτυπα ομορφιας που αυτη τη στιγμη κυριαρχουν γυρω μας...γνωριζεις οτι δεν θα εισαι πρωτη στις επιλογες της πλειοψηφιας των αντρων, ότι δεν θα μπορεις να φορεσεις πολλα απο αυτα που ειναι στην μοδα, οτι σε πολλα πραγματα βγαινεις εκτος συναγωνισμου..οι επιλογες σου λοιπον ειναι δυο:
ή μιζεριαζεις κ γινεσαι εκτος απο χοντρος, και ασχημος
ή αποδεχεσαι το πως εισαι, εισαι (σχετικα) καλα με τον εαυτο σου, και το δειχνεις, αναγνωριζεις τα ελαττωματα σου αλλα λες "ε, και τι εγινε".. 
στην δευτερη περιπτωση, ειτε εισαι 120, ειτε 130, ειτε 110 κιλα, αυτα που νιωθεις ειναι τα ιδια πανω κατω.... 

οταν ομως αδυνατιζεις κ αρχιζεις κ πλησιαζεις το "μεσο" επιθυμητο, τα πραγματα αλλαζουν... ασχολεισαι πιο πολυ με την εμφανιση σου, με τα ελαττωματα του σωματος σου, με το αν θα εισαι 10κιλα πανω ή 10κιλα κατω, γιατι πλεον εισαι συναγωνισιμη! και ξερεις οτι αυτες οι λεπτομερειες θα κρινουν το αν θα εχεις ομορφο σωμα ή όχι... το να εισαι 140 ή 130 κιλα δεν εχει διαφορα, γτ πανω κατω τα ιδια ρουχα φορας, τις ιδιες επιλογες εχεις, τις ιδιες προσδοκιες... το να εισαι ομως 90 ή 80 εχει τεραστια διαφορα!! αλλα ρουχα φορας στην μια περιπτωση αλλα στην αλλη...αλλη αυτοπεποιθηση εχεις στη μια αλλη στην αλλη... αλλοι αντρες σε κοιτουν στην μια αλλοι στην αλλη... 

ο λογος που νιωθεις πιο χοντρη απο ποτε, είναι ότι τωρα εχεις πιο πολλες απαιτησεις απο τον εαυτο σου... παλια στα 150κιλα κ να πεταγε η κοιλιτσα απο το παντελονι, σκεφτοσουν "ε και τι εγινε"...τωρα το να μην σου καθεται κατι καλα στο σωμα σου ειναι απολυτα εκνευριστικο, ακομα κ αν αυτο ειναι ότι πιο αδυνατο εχεις δει πανω σου.... 

πωλινα μου, απλα αρχιζεις να σκεφτεσαι οχι σαν μια κοπελα που ηταν παντα παχυσαρκη, αλλα ως μια κοπελα που θελει να γινει αδυνατη.... και πιστεψε με αυτο ειναι μεγαλο κατορθωμα αλλα εχει κ μεγαλο κοστος...με την πανοπλια των 100+ κιλων αδιαφορουσες για το πως εισαι εξωτερικα (αυτο το κανουν οι ρηχοι ανθρωποι, σωστα??  :Wink:  ) μονο που τωρα, ασχολεισαι με την εμφανιση σου, επηρεαζεσαι απο αυτην, εχεις απαιτησεις απο τον εαυτο σου.... κ αυτο ειναι καλο..πραγματικα καλο...

απλα ο εαυτος σου θελει χρονο για να συνηθισει οχι μονο το σωμα, αλλα κ το νεο τροπο ζωης και σκεψης... επιπλεον υπαρχει πιθανοτητα οσο αδυνατιζεις να θυμωσεις κ με τον εαυτο σου που "σε ειχες αφησει τοσα χρονια"... αυτα ειναι θεματα που θα προκυψουν κ θα τα δεις σιγα σιγα... κ δεν δημιουργηθηκαν τωρα, παντα υπηρχαν απλα πλεον η πανοπλια εφυγε κ δεν τα κρυβει πια...

αν νιωθεις οτι θες να επισκεφτεις καποιον ειδικο καν'το... θα σε βοηθησει πραγματικα.... κ επειδη αυτη δουλεια κανω θα σου πω, ότι ενας σωστος επαγγελματιας ποτε δεν θα σε δει ως "πελατη που θα του φαει τα λεφτα".... οποτε το μονο που σου μενει ειναι να βρεις καποιον που να εμπιστευεσαι....

----------


## mamadyo

τι ωραια που τα λετε...ειλικρινα ειμαι τχυερη που βρηκα το φορουμ αυτο.....:blush:

----------


## polinaki1983

Αγαπητή μου κόνικα, καθόλου σκληρά δεν βρηκα αυτά που μου έγραψες. Θα μου επιτρέψεις να το χωρίσω σε κομμάτια για να σου απαντήσω σε κάπια.




> _Originally posted by konina_
> 
> ή αποδεχεσαι το πως εισαι, εισαι (σχετικα) καλα με τον εαυτο σου, και το δειχνεις, αναγνωριζεις τα ελαττωματα σου αλλα λες "ε, και τι εγινε".. 
> στην δευτερη περιπτωση, ειτε εισαι 120, ειτε 130, ειτε 110 κιλα, αυτα που νιωθεις ειναι τα ιδια πανω κατω....


Σχετικά με το πιο πάνω, θα σου πω κάτι που έχω συνηδητοποιήσει τις τελευταίες μέρες. Οντως, πριν στα πολλά κιλά "νόμιζα" ότι ήμουνα καλά, "νόμιζα" ότι είχα αποδεκτεί τον εαυτό μου και πάντα έδειχνα καλά γιατί έτσι ήθελα να πιστεύω πως είμαι. Τώρα, βλέποντάς το από άλλη σκοπιά, ποτέ δεν ήμουνα καλά, απλά είχα πιστέψει πως "οκ, ο Θεός έτσι με θέλει να είμαι, δεν μπορώ να κάνω κατι, μου έχει δώσει άλλα χαρίσματα" και είχα καθυσιχαστεί με αυτό. Γιαυτό και δεν με ένοιαζε η εμφάνιση, αφού είχα τα "άλλα χαρίσματα". 




> _Originally posted by konina_
> οταν ομως αδυνατιζεις κ αρχιζεις κ πλησιαζεις το "μεσο" επιθυμητο, τα πραγματα αλλαζουν... ασχολεισαι πιο πολυ με την εμφανιση σου, με τα ελαττωματα του σωματος σου, με το αν θα εισαι 10κιλα πανω ή 10κιλα κατω, *γιατι πλεον εισαι συναγωνισιμη!* και ξερεις οτι αυτες οι λεπτομερειες θα κρινουν το αν θα εχεις ομορφο σωμα ή όχι... το να εισαι 140 ή 130 κιλα δεν εχει διαφορα, γτ πανω κατω τα ιδια ρουχα φορας, τις ιδιες επιλογες εχεις, τις ιδιες προσδοκιες... το να εισαι ομως 90 ή 80 εχει τεραστια διαφορα!! αλλα ρουχα φορας στην μια περιπτωση αλλα στην αλλη...αλλη αυτοπεποιθηση εχεις στη μια αλλη στην αλλη... αλλοι αντρες σε κοιτουν στην μια αλλοι στην αλλη...


Αυτο το συναγωνίσιμη το νιώθω πολύ...... Και νιώθω πως πια δεν μπορώ να κερδίσω κάπιον μόνο με τα "άλλα χαρίσματα" αλλά μου χρειάζετε και μια καλή εμφάνιση. Και αυτό με φοβίζει πολύ...... Με φοβίζει γιατί ξέρω πως και 80 κιλά να γίνω, ποτέ δεν θα μπορέσω να συναγωνιστό με μιά κοπέλα που πάντα ήταν 80 κιλά. Αυτή πάντα θα έχει πιο σουλουπωμένο σώμα από μένα, και αυτό απαιτεί μεγαλύτερη προσπάθεια από μέρους μου για να ανταπεξέλθω....





> _Originally posted by konina_
> ο λογος που νιωθεις πιο χοντρη απο ποτε, είναι ότι τωρα εχεις πιο πολλες απαιτησεις απο τον εαυτο σου... παλια στα 150κιλα κ να πεταγε η κοιλιτσα απο το παντελονι, σκεφτοσουν "ε και τι εγινε"...τωρα το να μην σου καθεται κατι καλα στο σωμα σου ειναι απολυτα εκνευριστικο, ακομα κ αν αυτο ειναι ότι πιο αδυνατο εχεις δει πανω σου....


Να 'ξερες πόσο δίκαιο έχεις..... Να 'ξερες πόσες φορές βάζω και βγάζω ρούχα μέχρι να βρω κάτι που να μου αρέσει στο δικό μου μάτι, που να μην δείχνει το στομάχι που πετάει, τα βουναλάκια στην περιφέρεια κτλ.... Ποτέ πριν δεν ασχολίθηκα με αυτό.... Πριν ήμουνα η Πωλίνα που όπου και να πήγαινα ξεχώριζα, δεν με ένοιαζε και τόσο το αν πετάει ή όχι κάτι. Τώρα είμαι μια πιο "συνηθησμένη" κοπέλα, και δεν μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω με το ίδιο τρόπο που το έκανα πριν...




> _Originally posted by konina_
> πωλινα μου, απλα αρχιζεις να σκεφτεσαι οχι σαν μια κοπελα που ηταν παντα παχυσαρκη, αλλα ως μια κοπελα που θελει να γινει αδυνατη.... και πιστεψε με αυτο ειναι μεγαλο κατορθωμα αλλα εχει κ μεγαλο κοστος...με την πανοπλια των 100+ κιλων αδιαφορουσες για το πως εισαι εξωτερικα (αυτο το κανουν οι ρηχοι ανθρωποι, σωστα??  ) μονο που τωρα, ασχολεισαι με την εμφανιση σου, επηρεαζεσαι απο αυτην, εχεις απαιτησεις απο τον εαυτο σου.... κ αυτο ειναι καλο..πραγματικα καλο...
> 
> απλα ο εαυτος σου θελει χρονο για να συνηθισει οχι μονο το σωμα, αλλα κ το νεο τροπο ζωης και σκεψης... επιπλεον υπαρχει πιθανοτητα οσο αδυνατιζεις να θυμωσεις κ με τον εαυτο σου που "σε ειχες αφησει τοσα χρονια"... αυτα ειναι θεματα που θα προκυψουν κ θα τα δεις σιγα σιγα... κ δεν δημιουργηθηκαν τωρα, παντα υπηρχαν απλα πλεον η πανοπλια εφυγε κ δεν τα κρυβει πια...


Ηδη έχω αρχίσει και θυμώνω με τον εαυτό μου. Θυμώνω γιατί ενώ πάντα μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι, πίστευα ότι δεν μπορούσα... Ημουνα την άποψης ότι και έτσι καλή είμαι, σε αυτόν που θα αρέσω, θα αρέσω γιατί είμαι η Πωλίνα και όχι κάπιο μοντέλο πασαρέλας.... Ομως θυμώνω γιατί έχασα πολλά χρόνια της ζωής μου όντας 100+ κιλά, και πιο πολύ θυμώνω με τους γύρω μου, που κανείς δεν προσπάθησε να με βοηθήσει, να το σταματίσει όσο ήταν ακόμα νωρίς.....

Έπρεπε να φτάσω 28 χρονών για να αποφασίσω να ασχολιθώ με την εμφάνισή μου, με την ομορφιά μου, γενικώς με την εικόνα μου.... Επρεπε να φτάσω 28 ετών για να καταλάβω τί έχανα τόσα χρόνια....

Αυτό με κάνει όχι μόνο να θυμώνω αλλά και να θέλω να "θρυνίσω" για την Πωλίνα είχα τόσα χρόνια κλεισμένη μέσα σε ένα σώμα που στην ουσία δεν την άξιζε.... 

Εχω αρχίσει πολλές φορές να νιώθω ότι μισώ τον εαυτό μου για όλο αυτό που έκανα, και να μην θέλω καν να με βλέπω... 




> _Originally posted by konina_
> αν νιωθεις οτι θες να επισκεφτεις καποιον ειδικο καν'το... θα σε βοηθησει πραγματικα.... κ επειδη αυτη δουλεια κανω θα σου πω, ότι ενας σωστος επαγγελματιας ποτε δεν θα σε δει ως "πελατη που θα του φαει τα λεφτα".... οποτε το μονο που σου μενει ειναι να βρεις καποιον που να εμπιστευεσαι....


Θέλω πολύ να μιλήσω με κάπιον που να μπορεί να με καταλάβει, που να μπορέσει να με βοηθήσει να βγω από αυτή την μαυρίλα που ζω, και να με βοηθήσει να ξεπεράσω τους φόβους μου για την νέα μου ζωή.... Αλλά φοβάμαι μην πέσω σε λάθος άτομα.... 



Σκέφτομαι την άλλη βδομάδα που θα πάω γιατρό να του ζητίσω αν ξέρει κάπιο άτομο εκτώς αυτήν στο νοσοκομείο να με παραπέμψει.....

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> θα σου πω κάτι που έχω συνηδητοποιήσει τις τελευταίες μέρες. *Οντως, πριν στα πολλά κιλά "νόμιζα" ότι ήμουνα καλά, "νόμιζα" ότι είχα αποδεκτεί τον εαυτό μου και πάντα έδειχνα καλά γιατί έτσι ήθελα να πιστεύω πως είμαι*. Τώρα, βλέποντάς το από άλλη σκοπιά, ποτέ δεν ήμουνα καλά, απλά είχα πιστέψει πως "οκ, ο Θεός έτσι με θέλει να είμαι, δεν μπορώ να κάνω κατι, μου έχει δώσει άλλα χαρίσματα" και είχα καθυσιχαστεί με αυτό. Γιαυτό και δεν με ένοιαζε η εμφάνιση, αφού είχα τα "άλλα χαρίσματα". 
> 
> *Αυτο το συναγωνίσιμη το νιώθω πολύ...... Και νιώθω πως πια δεν μπορώ να κερδίσω κάπιον μόνο με τα "άλλα χαρίσματα" αλλά μου χρειάζετε και μια καλή εμφάνιση.* Και αυτό με φοβίζει πολύ...... Με φοβίζει γιατί ξέρω πως και 80 κιλά να γίνω, ποτέ δεν θα μπορέσω να συναγωνιστό με μιά κοπέλα που πάντα ήταν 80 κιλά. Αυτή πάντα θα έχει πιο σουλουπωμένο σώμα από μένα, και αυτό απαιτεί μεγαλύτερη προσπάθεια από μέρους μου για να ανταπεξέλθω....
> 
> 
> Ηδη έχω αρχίσει και θυμώνω με τον εαυτό μου. Θυμώνω γιατί ενώ πάντα μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι, πίστευα ότι δεν μπορούσα... Ημουνα την άποψης ότι και έτσι καλή είμαι, σε αυτόν που θα αρέσω, θα αρέσω γιατί είμαι η Πωλίνα και όχι κάπιο μοντέλο πασαρέλας.... *Ομως θυμώνω γιατί έχασα πολλά χρόνια της ζωής μου όντας 100+ κιλά, και πιο πολύ θυμώνω με τους γύρω μου, που κανείς δεν προσπάθησε να με βοηθήσει, να το σταματίσει όσο ήταν ακόμα νωρίς*.....
> 
> ...


*πωλινα μου εχεις κανει πολυ μεγαλες συνειδητοποιησεις κ οσο προχωρας θα κανεις ακομα περισσοτερες... αυτο θα σε παει λιγα βηματα πιο κοντα στην αυτογνωσια αλλα κ θα σε πληγωσει πολυ μεχρι να το διαχειριστεις... ειμαι σιγουρη ομως ότι οταν θα πιασεις πατο, απλα θα ανεβεις προς τα πανω....

*καλυτερα συναγωνισιμη με δυνατους (υποθετουμε,δεν ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι ειναι) αντιπαλους, παρα εκτος του αγωνα και θεατης... φυσικα κ δεν μπορεις να εχεις το ιδιο σωμα με μια κοπελα που ηταν παντα 75 κιλα...ομως οπως ειπες σημασια δεν εχει ΜΟΝΟ η εμφανιση αλλα ΚΑΙ η εμφανιση...κ νομιζω ότι η τελικη "νικη" (αν μπορουμε να το πουμε ετσι) εξαρταται κ απο το μεσα κ απο το εξω...απλα ειναι ακομα νωρις για να βρεις τι βαρυτητα εχει το ενα κ τι το αλλο. καποια στιγμη ομως θα βρεις την ισορροπια αναμεσα τους (οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι ακομη το ψαχνουν)...απλα επειδη τωρα "φτιαχνεις" την εμφανιση σου, ειναι λογικο να νιωθεις οτι εχει μεγαλυτερη σημασια, γιατι αυτη τη στιγμη οντως εχει, αλλα για εσενα μονο...ασε που πλεον οπως θα βιωνεις κ εσυ, εχεις απηχηση κ σε αλλου ειδους αντρες... φυσικα κ μπορεις να κερδισεις καποιον μονο με τα "αλλα" χαρισματα...ομως αυτος δεν θα ενδιαφερεται για την εμφανιση (σου κ κατ'επεκταση κ του)...το να κερδισεις ομως καποιον εμφανισιμο που ενδιαφερεται κ για το μεσα κ για το εξω,εχει σαφως υψηλοτερες απαιτησεις ...απλα πλεον μπορεις να το κανεις....για να στο πω πολυ απλα, αν υποθεσουμε οτι παλια μπορουσες να παρεις το lower, ακομα μπορεις....απλα τωρα μπορεις να δωσεις κ για το proficiency....(θεε μου, ελπιζω να μην κατηγορηθω για μισανδρισμο)

επιπλεον θα σου πω κατι... παλια όντως δεν ησουν συνηθισμενη κοπελα... οντως ξεχωριζες.... αρνητικα ομως! τωρα μπορει οπως λες να εισαι συνηθισμενη, ομως σου δινεται η δυνατοτητα να ξεχωρισεις θετικα...κ αυτο ειναι μεγαλη προκληση... το να πεις σε ενα χωρο κ να σε προσεξουν ολοι λογω ογκου (μεγαλου ή μικρου),δεν λεει τιποτα...η μαγκια ειναι να μαθεις να ξεχωρισεις γι'αυτο που εισαι...για το χαμογελο σου,για τα αστεια σου, την εξυπναδα σου, την ετοιμολογια σου,τις γνωσεις σου, το καλο σου γουστο, την ωραια σου εμφανιση.... το να σου βαζουν την ταμπελα της "χοντρης ή της χτικιαρας"(ζητω συγνωμη για τους χαρακτηρισμους,επιτηδες βαζω προσβλητικες λεξεις) , ειναι ο πιο ευκολος τροπος να ξεχωρισεις....

* καλα κανεις κ θυμωνεις (ασε που νομιζω οτι αργησες κιολας :spin: )... ο θυμος καλη μου ειναι απολυτα υγιες συναισθημα... οπως κ το πενθος..τοσο για την ζωη που τοσα χρονια δεν εζησες, αλλα κ για αυτην που αφηνεις πισω...αλλος ανθρωπος γινεσαι, αν δεν φρικαρεις τωρα, ποτε θα το κανεις??!!

*εχω μια ενσταση στο να ρωτησεις το γιατρο του νοσοκομειου γτ τουλαχιστον εδω στην Ελλαδα ειναι παρανομο δημοσια υπηρεσια να παραπεμπει κ να προτεινει καποια ιδιωτικη..νομιζω ότι το πιο καλο ειναι να ρωτησεις γνωστους σου κ να σου προτεινουν καποιον που να εχουν δοκιμασει.

αυτα απο εμενα...οτι αλλο χρειαστεις,ειμαι παντα εδω, κ θα ηθελα να σου πω (επαγγελματικα αυτη τη φορα), ότι ολο αυτο που βιωνεις ειναι φυσιολογικο κ αναμενωμενο... 

ΤΕΛΟΣ ζηταω αλλη μια φορα συγνωμη για το υφος κ τους χαρακτηρισμους αλλα δεν νομιζω ότι θα μπορουσα να εχω αποδωσει με πιο αποτελεσματικο τροπο αυτο που σκεφτομουν:/

----------


## Ava_ed

Αυτά ακριβώς που είπε η konina (την οποία παρεπιπτόντως θαυμάζω για τη γραφή της και τον τρόπο σκέψης της) και με τους ίδιους χαρακτηρισμούς τα άκουσα πρόσφατα από δικό μου άτομο, που με αγαπά και με ενθαρρύνει. Δεν θιγόμαστε από χαρακτηρισμούς, αυτοί επικρατούν και παραέξω και μάλιστα χειρότεροι. 
Μου είπε, λοιπόν, ότι άλλαξα κατηγορία. Ότι είμαι πλέον μέσα στο παιχνίδι. Δε λυπήθηκα, όμως, το αντίθετο. Είναι όμορφο να γίνεσαι ή να ξαναγίνεσαι συναγωνίσιμη. Είναι υπέροχη η αίσθηση να μπαίνεις σε μαγαζιά, που παλιότερα προσπερνούσες βιαστικά, να σου μιλούν κοπέλες για θέματα ομορφιάς σαν ίση προς ίση, να σε κοιτούν οι άντρες. Σκέψου τα Πωλινάκι, σκέψου τα και κυρίως ζήσε τα και απόλαυσέ τα!

----------


## konina

αβα μου σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια....εχω την εντυπωση οτι οταν παιρνουμε κιλα, αρνουμαστε να δουμε ποσο κακο κανουμε στον εαυτο μας κ επικαλουμαστε δηθεν εσωτερικη αναπτυξη, αδιαφορουμε πληρως για την εμφανιση μας λες κ το σωμα μας δεν ειναι κομματι του εαυτου μας...κ ενω φαινομενικα ειναι σαν να αποδεχομαστε το σωμα μας κ την κατασταση μας, ουσιαστικα το απορριπτουμε κ δεν ασχολουμαστε μαζι του,σαν να μην υπαρχει... οταν ομως αδυνατιζεις ζεις πραγματικα πολυ ωραιες εμπειριες οπως ειπες... εμπειριες που σε ταρακουνανε, με συνεπεια κ να ζαλιζεσαι αλλα κ να φευγουν οι παρωπιδες που φορουσες τοσο καιρο...

----------


## polinaki1983

konina μου σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου, και γενικός που ασχολίθηκες με το θέμα μου. Με έχεις βάλει πραγματικά σε σκέψεις. 

Δεν χρειάζετε να ζητάς συγνώμη για τους χαρακτηρισμούς που χρησημοποίησες. Αλλωστε με γλυκόλογα δεν θα μπορούσες να εκφράσεις αυτό ακριβώς που είπες. Και πίστεψέ με, αυτή την στιγμή δεν χρειάζομαι γλυκόλογα. 

Σχετικά με τον γιατρό, το νοσοκομείο μας σε κάπιες ιδικοτητες συνεργάζετε με εξωτερικούς ιατρούς, απλά και μόνο γιατί οι δικοί του δεν μπορούν να καλύψουν τον όγκο εργασίας. Και ξέρω πως μία από τις ιδικότητες που συνεργάζονται είναι και οι ψυχολόγοι. Οταν σε όλο το νοσοκομείο έχει μόνο 2 ψυχολόγους για τους καθημερινούς ασθενής, και τα ραντεβού στα κλίνουν 1 ανά μήνα, αυτό δεν νομίζω να μπορεί να βοηθήσει και πολύ..... Επομένως μπορεί να μου συστίσει κάπιον από τους συνεργάτες.

Ελπίζω όλο αυτό μου βιώνω να τελειώσει σύντομα, και ξεκινήσω μια ανωδική πορία της όλης διάθεσής μου, για να μπορέσω να απολαύσω και την κάθε αλλαγή μου.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Ava_
> Αυτά ακριβώς που είπε η konina (την οποία παρεπιπτόντως θαυμάζω για τη γραφή της και τον τρόπο σκέψης της) και με τους ίδιους χαρακτηρισμούς τα άκουσα πρόσφατα από δικό μου άτομο, που με αγαπά και με ενθαρρύνει. Δεν θιγόμαστε από χαρακτηρισμούς, αυτοί επικρατούν και παραέξω και μάλιστα χειρότεροι. 
> Μου είπε, λοιπόν, ότι άλλαξα κατηγορία. Ότι είμαι πλέον μέσα στο παιχνίδι. Δε λυπήθηκα, όμως, το αντίθετο. Είναι όμορφο να γίνεσαι ή να ξαναγίνεσαι συναγωνίσιμη.* Είναι υπέροχη η αίσθηση να μπαίνεις σε μαγαζιά, που παλιότερα προσπερνούσες βιαστικά*, να σου μιλούν κοπέλες για θέματα ομορφιάς σαν ίση προς ίση, να σε κοιτούν οι άντρες. Σκέψου τα Πωλινάκι, σκέψου τα και κυρίως ζήσε τα και απόλαυσέ τα!


 Αυτό το ξέρω Αβα μου, και ενώ ξέρω πια πως σχεδόν σε όλα τα καταστήματα μπορώ να βρω κάτι για μένα, (άλλωστε έχω ψωνίσει κάπια) δεν τολμώ να μπω με ευκολία μέσα. Και το πιο τραγικό? Επιλέγω να πηγαίνω να ψωνίζω (όπως και έκανα τις προάλες) από τα καταστήματα που πήγαινα πάντα, και να πέρνω πιο ακριβά τα ρούχα, παρά να μπω σε ένα απλό κατάστημα. Φοβάμαι μην ακούσω ξανά το "δεν έχουμε μέγεθος για σας"......

----------


## Ava_ed

Ξέρω πάρα πολύ καλά για ποιο πράγμα μιλάς, konina.. Για χρόνια ζούσα με την ψευδαίσθηση ότι δεν έχει και τόση σημασία να είσαι κομψός, ότι η εμφάνιση δεν έχει σημασία, ότι άλλα είναι που μετράνε, μπλα, μπλα.. Και ναι, μετράνε, από μόνα τους όμως δεν μας καθιστούν ευτυχισμένους, όσο κι αν προσπαθούμε να πείσουμε τον εαυτό μας γι' αυτό.
Τώρα όμως? Αν μπορούσες να με δεις τώρα! Εσώρουχα από το med, μόνον αυτό σου λέω..
Φεύγω τώρα, πάω γυμναστήριο. Φοράω στενή μπλούζα και καμαρώνω σα γύφτικο σκεπάρνι! Θα σας δω μόλις γυρίσω, φιλιά!!!

----------


## Ava_ed

Κάτι ακόμη, πριν φύγω, στην Πωλίνα. Ξέρεις πότε θα πάθεις σοκ, Πωλινάκι? Όταν σου πουν το ίδιο, "γιατί τα ρούχα μας είναι πολύ μεγάλα για σας"! Το άκουσα και έκανα σβούρες γύρω από τον εαυτό μου! Όλε!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Ava_
> Κάτι ακόμη, πριν φύγω, στην Πωλίνα. Ξέρεις πότε θα πάθεις σοκ, Πωλινάκι? Όταν σου πουν το ίδιο, "γιατί τα ρούχα μας είναι πολύ μεγάλα για σας"! Το άκουσα και έκανα σβούρες γύρω από τον εαυτό μου! Όλε!!


Αυτο ανυπομονώ να το ακούσω για να είμαι ηληκρινής!!!!!!!!! Όπως ξέρετε τί άλλο ανυπομονώ??? Ξέρω θα με πείτε κακιά, αλλά πραγματικά το θέλω αυτό. Να δώσω τα ρούχα που αγοράζω τώρα στην αδελφή μου γιατί πια εμένα θα μου είναι μεγάλα!!!! Ναι γίνομαι κακιά το ξέρω, αλλά πάντα χοντρή με ανέβαζε, χοντρή με κατέβαζε, και τώρα πια φοράμε το ίδιο μέγεθος ρούχα, κιας είμαι εγώ 96 κιλά και αυτή 88 (με βάση τα λεγόμενά της). Και βλέπω που ξυνίζει τα μούτρα της κάθε φορά που θα αγοράσω κάτι νέο, ιδικά αν το δοκιμάσει και δει ότι είναι τσίτα πάνω της (όπως έγινε με το παντελόνι που πήρα και το έχω στο ντουλάπι γιατί φοβάμαι να το φορέσω κιας ξέρω ότι μου κάνει).

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Ava_
> Ξέρω πάρα πολύ καλά για ποιο πράγμα μιλάς, konina.. Για χρόνια ζούσα με την ψευδαίσθηση ότι δεν έχει και τόση σημασία να είσαι κομψός, ότι η εμφάνιση δεν έχει σημασία, ότι άλλα είναι που μετράνε, μπλα, μπλα.. Και ναι, μετράνε, από μόνα τους όμως δεν μας καθιστούν ευτυχισμένους, όσο κι αν προσπαθούμε να πείσουμε τον εαυτό μας γι' αυτό.
> Τώρα όμως? Αν μπορούσες να με δεις τώρα! Εσώρουχα από το med, μόνον αυτό σου λέω..
> Φεύγω τώρα, πάω γυμναστήριο. Φοράω στενή μπλούζα και καμαρώνω σα γύφτικο σκεπάρνι! Θα σας δω μόλις γυρίσω, φιλιά!!!


Αβα μου, μετά τις διακοπές σου, βλέπω σε σένα μια στροφή 180 μοιρών, και πολύ μου αρέσει αυτό που βγάζεις τώρα!!!!! Σε διαβάζω και σε χαίρομαι πολύ!!!!

----------


## konina

πωλινα μου χαιρομαι που εστω κ λιγο βοηθησα...ξερω οτι τα συναισθηματα δεν αλλαζουν απο τη μια στιγμη στην αλλη, ομως βοηθαει να ξερεις που οφειλονται....οσο για την αβα εχει απολυτο δικιο.... σε λιγο καιρο οχι μονο θα μπαινεις σε τετοια μαγαζια αλλα θα το ευχαριστιεσαι κιολας!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by konina_
> πωλινα μου χαιρομαι που εστω κ λιγο βοηθησα...ξερω οτι τα συναισθηματα δεν αλλαζουν απο τη μια στιγμη στην αλλη, ομως βοηθαει να ξερεις που οφειλονται....οσο για την αβα εχει απολυτο δικιο.... σε λιγο καιρο οχι μονο θα μπαινεις σε τετοια μαγαζια αλλα θα το ευχαριστιεσαι κιολας!!!!!


Πρέπει να δουλέψω πολύ μέσα μου, και θα τα καταφέρω. Αργά ή γρήγορα θα τα καταφέρω. Αλλωστε σας έχω και εσάς εδώ, που πιστεύω πως δεν θα με αφίσετε να πέσω στον πάτο και να μήνω εκεί..! 

Μακάρι κούκλα μου να γίνει και αυτό!!!!

----------


## konina

όλα θα γινουν σιγα σιγα.....:yes::yes::yes:





> _Originally posted by Ava_
> Τώρα όμως? Αν μπορούσες να με δεις τώρα! Εσώρουχα από το med, μόνον αυτό σου λέω..
> Φεύγω τώρα, πάω γυμναστήριο. Φοράω στενή μπλούζα και καμαρώνω σα γύφτικο σκεπάρνι! Θα σας δω μόλις γυρίσω, φιλιά!!!


φιλη μου ενα θα σου πω: ΠΡΟΣΚΥΝΩ!!! περιμενω πως κ πως να δω το 6 μπροστα κ να παω να ψωνισω (η να ξαναμπω στα παλια) τετοια εσωρουχα!!!!!!!



> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> Αυτο ανυπομονώ να το ακούσω για να είμαι ηληκρινής!!!!!!!!! Όπως ξέρετε τί άλλο ανυπομονώ??? Ξέρω θα με πείτε κακιά, αλλά πραγματικά το θέλω αυτό. Να δώσω τα ρούχα που αγοράζω τώρα στην αδελφή μου γιατί πια εμένα θα μου είναι μεγάλα!!!! Ναι γίνομαι κακιά το ξέρω, αλλά πάντα χοντρή με ανέβαζε, χοντρή με κατέβαζε, και τώρα πια φοράμε το ίδιο μέγεθος ρούχα, κιας είμαι εγώ 96 κιλά και αυτή 88 (με βάση τα λεγόμενά της). Και βλέπω που ξυνίζει τα μούτρα της κάθε φορά που θα αγοράσω κάτι νέο, ιδικά αν το δοκιμάσει και δει ότι είναι τσίτα πάνω της (όπως έγινε με το παντελόνι που πήρα και το έχω στο ντουλάπι γιατί φοβάμαι να το φορέσω κιας ξέρω ότι μου κάνει).


:wow::wow::wow::wow::wow: τωρα το διαβασα αυτο!!!! κ καλα θα κανεις να της τα τριψεις στη μαπα (σημερα εχω ξεφυγει εντελως)!!!!!! σορρυ κιολας αλλα δεν υπαρχει πιο απαραδεκτο πραγμα απο το να σου ασκουν κριτικη ανθρωποι που εχουν παρομοια προβληματα!! εγω θα ελεγα να δοκιμασεις το παντελονι, για να το εχεις ως κριτηριο αδυνατισματος... (μπορει το σωμα σου να μαζευει κ να σμιλευει ανεξαρτητα απο τα κιλα) κ μολις σου ειναι εστω και λιγο φαρδυ να της το δωσεις γιατι φαρδυνε κ δεν σου κανει καλη εφαρμογη!!!! αξιζει να να χαλαλησεις ενα παντελονι για μια τοσο μεγαλη ικανοποιηση!!!!

----------


## Redish

konina σε ευχαριστούμε για όλα αυτά που γράφεις! Η απάντηση που έδωσες στην Πωλίνα, πήγαινε και σε εμένα με κάποιο τρόπο, και μου έδωσε εξηγήσεις σε αυτά που κάποτε ένιωθα.
σε ευχαριστώ πραγματικά, μέσα από την καρδιά μου!

----------


## konina

Redish ειναι πολυ γλυκο αυτο που λες....σ'ευχαριστω... κ εσεις ολοι εχετε βοηθησει εμενα πολυ...απο την πρωτη στιγμη της προσπαθειας μου

----------


## Γλαύκη

Konina νομιζω οτι ολοι νιωθουμε διαφορετικα οταν λες κατι εσυ.Ολοι θα πουμε κατι για συμπαρασταση αλλα αλλο να στο λεει ο ειδικος.Θελω να σε ευχαριστησω κ εγω που εισαι ενεργη κ εχεις παντα ενα καλο λογο κ μια συμβουλη για ολους.
Πωλινακι εγω δεν εχω να προσθεσω κατι.Τα εχουν πει ολα τα κοριτσια πριν.φιλια.....Να προσεχεις....

----------


## Γλαύκη

Να ρωτησω κατι κ ευχομαι να μην παρεξηγηθω.Κοριτσια εισασταν παντα παχουλες απο παιδια?Δεν εχετε υπαρξει ποτε αδυνατες?Ρωταω πιο πολυ τα κοριτσια που εχουν κανει χειρουργειο τη Μαρια,την Αννα,την Κατι,Τη μοναχουλα,τη Γκιλι κ οποια αλλη ξεχναω.Αναφερω τα ονοματα που εχω πιο συχνα επαφη λογω οτι τα βλεπω κ "μιλαμε σχεδον καθημερινα.

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by Γλαύκη_
> Να ρωτησω κατι κ ευχομαι να μην παρεξηγηθω.Κοριτσια εισασταν παντα παχουλες απο παιδια?Δεν εχετε υπαρξει ποτε αδυνατες?Ρωταω πιο πολυ τα κοριτσια που εχουν κανει χειρουργειο τη Μαρια,την Αννα,την Κατι,Τη μοναχουλα,τη Γκιλι κ οποια αλλη ξεχναω.Αναφερω τα ονοματα που εχω πιο συχνα επαφη λογω οτι τα βλεπω κ "μιλαμε σχεδον καθημερινα.


Γλάυκη μου , εγώ ποτέ δεν ημουν αδυνατη ή κανονική, από μωρό θυμαμαι η μανα μου έλεγε ότι τα αλλα μωρα ετρωγαν 250μλ γαλα και εγω 50μλ και παχαινα συνεχεια. Παντα ήμουν χοντρο παιδακι και φυσικα και ως ενηλικας. Είναι η πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου που πλησιάζω στο κανονικό....ή μάλλον έφτασα στο κανονικό ( ούτε που το πιστέυω ακόμη) . Μεγάλη ανατροπή εσωτερική και εξωτερική! Εγώ πάλεψα με τους δαιμονές μου, και είμαι πολύ καλά τώρα. Έχω αρχίσει να αποδέχομαι τον νέο μου εαυτό. 
Πωλίνα και εγώ αγόρασα ένα τζιν σωλήνα νουμερο 42 ( 12 για το αγγλικο, 10 για το αμερικανικο) και διστάζω να το φορέσω... γιατι? επειδή είναι κάτι που κάνει μπαμ πόσο έχω αδυνατισει και λίγο ντρέπομαι... αλλά το Σαββατοκύριακο δεν πάει αλλο θα το βάλω. Προτείνω να το βάλεις και εσύ το παντελόνι και να πάνε όλοι να &#&#&#@@.

----------


## Mak

Γλαύκη, 
εγώ ήμουν ένα λιγνό παιδί που με τρέχανε από πίσω να με ταίσουν για να πάρω κανένα κιλό, τα πόδια μου ήταν δυο καλαμάκια, μετα ήμουν μια λεπτή έφηβη 50 κιλά περίπου. Αθλούμουν ,έτρωγα βλακείες και δεν πάχαινα, φαγητό όχι πολύ, ήμουν μίζερη και παράξενη & δεν έτρωγα πολλά φαγητά. Πέρναγε η εφηβεία, δεν ερχόταν η περίοδος και τότε, στα 17, άρχισα τη μακρά μου πορεία με τη λήψη αντισυλληπτικών. Πάχυνα λίγο, πέρασα μια καταθλιψούλα και άρχισε η κάτω βολτα. Έτρωγα συνέχεια σκουπιδοφαγητά, πάχαινα και ποτέ δεν σταμάτησα. Δυστυχώς δεν με βοήθησε το γεγονός ότι είχα την ψυχολογία της αδύνατης και αυτό με εμπόδισε να δω αυτό που πραγματικά ήμουν, παχύσαρκη δλδ, και να αλλάξω διατροφικές συνήθειες. Τελευταία η όλη ιστορία μου γύρισε σε διατροφική διαταραχή (ψυχαναγκαστική υπερφαγία) και δεν σωνόταν η κατάσταση.. Έτσι ήρθε το νυστέρι..

----------


## Ava_ed

konina, σου΄χω καλά νέα! Για να μπεις σε ορισμένα med, δε χρειάζεται να είσαι 60 κιλά. Ψάξε καλά καλά στα συρτάρια σου, όλο και κάποιο τύπου σωβρακάκι θα σου έχει ξεμείνει.. Μόλις είδα νούμερα. Το μίντιουμ μου κάνει και σκέψου ότι είμαι μόλις τέσσερα κιλά λιγότερα από εσένα. Εμπρός, λοιπόν! Τι κάθεσαι? Ψάξε..

----------


## *Katie

ο άντρας μου απαιτει να αγοράσω καινούργια εσώρουχα επιγόντως ...μήπως να μου κάνουν και έμενα αυτά τα Med? ούτε που έχω μπει ποτέ σε αυτό το μαγαζί.

----------


## Ava_ed

Θα σου κάνουν, γιατί δε ρίχνεις μια ματιά? Θα αρέσουν στον άντρα σου, δε μπορεί... Σου λέω μόνο ότι είναι αυτά που φορούν οι playmates στα καλλιστεία playboy. Μη φρικάρεις, δεν έχει μόνο μικροσκοπικά και πρόστυχα. Έχει και μεγαλύτερα και πιο σικ. Όλα πάντως είναι σέξυ.

----------


## Γλαύκη

Να το βαλεις Κατια μου κ εσυ κ το Πωλινακι το παντελονι κ να περπατατε με το κεφαλι ψηλα.Θελει θαρρος να φτασεις στο χειρουργειο κ κοπο μετα.Τιποτα δεν χαριζεται!Καταλαβαινω αυτα που νιωθετε αλλα οχι απολυτα.Πως ειναι δυνατον να αδυνατιζεις κ να μην αισθανεσαι αυτοπεπειθηση μεγαλυτερη?Εχω κανει πολλες φορες αδυνατη κ παντα ειχα πολυ αερα κ κοινωνικοτατη,γελαστη κλπ.Τωρα στα 130 σχεδον μου λενε ολοι πως εγινες ετσι,πως αφησες τον εαυτο σου κ απο τη μια λεω η ιδια ειμαι δεν εχω αλλαξει αλλα εχω αλλαξει.Δεν βγαινω ευκολα,εχω χασει την κοκεταρια μου,κρυβομαι,μαζευομαι κατα καποιο τροπο λες κ ειναι δυνατον να περασω απαρατηρητη με τετοιο ογκο.Αυτοσαρκαζομαι κ τραβαω οποιο αστειο κανουν εις βαρος μου κ ας με ποναει.Εχτες ας πουμε στο θεατρο ημουν για ωρα το αστειο της παρεας.Ολοι αδυνατοι φυσικα.Αν πεσω εγω ελεγε ενας που ξερω οτι με αγαπαει θα κανω γκλογκ κ θα μεινω.Αν πεσει η Γλαυκη θα κανει γκλογκ,γκλογκ 5 φορες με την κοιλια που εχει.Κ εγω γελαγα κ μετα καναμε σεξουαλικα αστεια κ του ελεγα φανταζεσαι κ να πεσω επανω σου η για χαμενους ποντους...Κ μεσα μου οικτοιρομουν γιατι να δινω δικαιωμα για τετοια αστεια.Οταν εισαι αδυνατη ειναι ολα διαφορετικα.Κ το ρουχο το ομορφο θα παρεις κ θα στρωνει κ καλυτερα κ το μεγαλο σκουλαρικι θα βαλεις ενω τωρα δεν φοραω τιποτα για να μην τραβανε κ αυτα την προσοχη εγω που ποτε δεν εβγαινα χωρις σκουλαρικι.Στο γαμο του ανηψιου μου δεν εβγαλα καμμια φωτογραφια κ ας ελεγαν οτι ημουν απο τις πιο ωραιες παρουσιες της βραδυας.Γενικα τωρα νιωθω σαν το φτωχο συγγενη τον κακοντυμενο κ αξεστο που δεν μπορει να σταθει διπλα στους αλλους.Να ξανααδυνατισω......κ ξερω πολυ καλα να κρυψω ολες τις ατελειες κ μτις χαλαρωσουλες μεχρι να κανω τις πλαστικες που θα αποφασισω,εκτος της κοιλιοπλαστικης που επιβαλετε.Κ ας μην φορεσω ξανα τα εξωπλατα φορεματακια μου παρα μονο με μανικακι.Ουτε τις κοντες φουστιτσες μου παρα στο γονατο κ παντελονια.Ντυμενη θα ειμαι μια κουκλα κ οποιος με γδυσει δεν θα τον πειραξει η οποια ατελεια δει γιατι θα με αγαπαει.Γιατι μη μου πει κανεις οτι σε αυτα τα κιλα αισθανεται ερωτικος κ σεξουαλικος κανεις?Ενω οταν εισαι αδυνατος?Για να μην πω για τις διακοπες που δεν παω γιατι φοβαμαι μη τυχον κ μου χρεωσουν 2 θεσεις στο αεροπλανο(η πολιτικη των εταιριων τελευταια)η γιατι στην καθε περιηγηση δεν θα μπορω να ακολουθησω αφου θα με πονανε τα ποδια μου κ θα φουσκωνω.Εγω που γυριζα την οποια πολη οταν οι αλλοι σταματουσαν για καφε.Κ εσεις μου παραπονιεστε οτι δεν μπορειτε να συνηθησετε το νεο σας σωμα?ποσα θα μπορουσα να πω ακομα!!!Συγνωμη για το ασυναρτητο κ απο το ενα στο αλλο αλλα ετσι μου ερχονταν εκτος το οτι σταματουσα για δουλειες κ ξαναεγραφα μετα.Ξεκινησα γιατι ολοι με τρωνε να μην κανω επεμβαση γιατι αττοι που κανουν δεν μπορουν να κανουν κατι αλλο ενω εσυ μπορεις να τα χασεις.κ εγω κουραστικα,δε μπορω!Δε θελω να τα χασω κ να τα ξαναπαρω παλι μετα.Ξερω οτι κ μετα θα πρεπει να προσεχω αλλα θα εχω κ την αβαντα του χειρουργειου.Συγνωμη κ αν σας κουρασα,αν καποιες εχουν την υπομονη να το διαβασουν ολο.

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> εγώ ήμουν ένα λιγνό παιδί που με τρέχανε από πίσω να με ταίσουν για να πάρω κανένα κιλό, τα πόδια μου ήταν δυο καλαμάκια...


αυτή ακριβώς ήμουν κι γω, το "σπιρτόξυλο"! Πιο πολλά έβγαζα, παρά έτρωγα - "διατροφική κακοποίηση" μου ανέφερε η ψυχολόγος το γεγονός ότι με πιέζαν να φάω και γω ξερνούσα. Ξαφνικά, στην εφηβεία διπλασιάστηκε το βάρος από μόνο του, και έγινα το "βαρελάκι". Τελείωσα το λύκειο 57 κιλά - "χοντρή" με ανέβαζαν ήδη συγγενείς και γνωστοί, και γω να σκούζω σαν τον Οβελίξ "εύσωμη"! Κάθε χρόνος έφερνε δυο-τρία κιλά επιπλέον, και δεν με ενοχλούσαν - αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς ήμουν χυμώδης, τι πειράζουν λίγα παραπάνω; Ώσπου στα 8+ είπα να κάνω μια προσπάθεια. Πήγε δύσκολα, ένα χρόνο μέχρι να φτάσω στα 67. Μετά, το γιο-γιο. Κάθε φορά έχανα πιο αργά, σταματούσα να χάνω σε μεγαλύτερο βάρος, τα έπαιρνα πίσω πιο γρήγορα και έφτανα πιο ψηλά. Στα 90. Στα 95. Στο διψήφιο. Μια μεγάλη πρωτεϊνική προσπάθεια με πήγε από τα 107 στα 102 - το γιο-γιο εμπόδιζε μεγαλύτερη απώλεια - αλλά εκεί τουλάχιστον έμεινα σταθερή για 5 χρόνια. Εκεί πέρασα και την πρώτη μου εγκυμοσύνη, και εκεί έλπιζα να σταματήσω. Ώσπου μέσα σε δυο μήνες φτάνω τα 120 (προεμμηνοπαυσιακά :Wink:  και κει με πετυχαίνει η δεύτερη εγκυμοσύνη που μαρτύρησα! Αν δεν ήταν τα προβλήματα υγείας, δεν θα έμπαινα ποτέ σε διαδικασία να ασχοληθώ άλλο με το βάρος μου, με κούρασαν πολύ τα ανεβοκατεβάσματα, που ακόμη και η απλή καταγραφή της διατροφής μιας μέρας μου προκαλεί τρόμο!

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by Γλαύκη_
> Να το βαλεις Κατια μου κ εσυ κ το Πωλινακι το παντελονι κ να περπατατε με το κεφαλι ψηλα.Θελει θαρρος να φτασεις στο χειρουργειο κ κοπο μετα.Τιποτα δεν χαριζεται!Καταλαβαινω αυτα που νιωθετε αλλα οχι απολυτα.Πως ειναι δυνατον να αδυνατιζεις κ να μην αισθανεσαι αυτοπεπειθηση μεγαλυτερη?Εχω κανει πολλες φορες αδυνατη κ παντα ειχα πολυ αερα κ κοινωνικοτατη,γελαστη κλπ.Τωρα στα 130 σχεδον μου λενε ολοι πως εγινες ετσι,πως αφησες τον εαυτο σου κ απο τη μια λεω η ιδια ειμαι δεν εχω αλλαξει αλλα εχω αλλαξει.Δεν βγαινω ευκολα,εχω χασει την κοκεταρια μου,κρυβομαι,μαζευομαι κατα καποιο τροπο λες κ ειναι δυνατον να περασω απαρατηρητη με τετοιο ογκο.Αυτοσαρκαζομαι κ τραβαω οποιο αστειο κανουν εις βαρος μου κ ας με ποναει.Εχτες ας πουμε στο θεατρο ημουν για ωρα το αστειο της παρεας.Ολοι αδυνατοι φυσικα.Αν πεσω εγω ελεγε ενας που ξερω οτι με αγαπαει θα κανω γκλογκ κ θα μεινω.Αν πεσει η Γλαυκη θα κανει γκλογκ,γκλογκ 5 φορες με την κοιλια που εχει.Κ εγω γελαγα κ μετα καναμε σεξουαλικα αστεια κ του ελεγα φανταζεσαι κ να πεσω επανω σου η για χαμενους ποντους...Κ μεσα μου οικτοιρομουν γιατι να δινω δικαιωμα για τετοια αστεια.Οταν εισαι αδυνατη ειναι ολα διαφορετικα.Κ το ρουχο το ομορφο θα παρεις κ θα στρωνει κ καλυτερα κ το μεγαλο σκουλαρικι θα βαλεις ενω τωρα δεν φοραω τιποτα για να μην τραβανε κ αυτα την προσοχη εγω που ποτε δεν εβγαινα χωρις σκουλαρικι.Στο γαμο του ανηψιου μου δεν εβγαλα καμμια φωτογραφια κ ας ελεγαν οτι ημουν απο τις πιο ωραιες παρουσιες της βραδυας.Γενικα τωρα νιωθω σαν το φτωχο συγγενη τον κακοντυμενο κ αξεστο που δεν μπορει να σταθει διπλα στους αλλους.Να ξανααδυνατισω......κ ξερω πολυ καλα να κρυψω ολες τις ατελειες κ μτις χαλαρωσουλες μεχρι να κανω τις πλαστικες που θα αποφασισω,εκτος της κοιλιοπλαστικης που επιβαλετε.Κ ας μην φορεσω ξανα τα εξωπλατα φορεματακια μου παρα μονο με μανικακι.Ουτε τις κοντες φουστιτσες μου παρα στο γονατο κ παντελονια.Ντυμενη θα ειμαι μια κουκλα κ οποιος με γδυσει δεν θα τον πειραξει η οποια ατελεια δει γιατι θα με αγαπαει.Γιατι μη μου πει κανεις οτι σε αυτα τα κιλα αισθανεται ερωτικος κ σεξουαλικος κανεις?Ενω οταν εισαι αδυνατος?Για να μην πω για τις διακοπες που δεν παω γιατι φοβαμαι μη τυχον κ μου χρεωσουν 2 θεσεις στο αεροπλανο(η πολιτικη των εταιριων τελευταια)η γιατι στην καθε περιηγηση δεν θα μπορω να ακολουθησω αφου θα με πονανε τα ποδια μου κ θα φουσκωνω.Εγω που γυριζα την οποια πολη οταν οι αλλοι σταματουσαν για καφε.Κ εσεις μου παραπονιεστε οτι δεν μπορειτε να συνηθησετε το νεο σας σωμα?ποσα θα μπορουσα να πω ακομα!!!Συγνωμη για το ασυναρτητο κ απο το ενα στο αλλο αλλα ετσι μου ερχονταν εκτος το οτι σταματουσα για δουλειες κ ξαναεγραφα μετα.Ξεκινησα γιατι ολοι με τρωνε να μην κανω επεμβαση γιατι αττοι που κανουν δεν μπορουν να κανουν κατι αλλο ενω εσυ μπορεις να τα χασεις.κ εγω κουραστικα,δε μπορω!Δε θελω να τα χασω κ να τα ξαναπαρω παλι μετα.Ξερω οτι κ μετα θα πρεπει να προσεχω αλλα θα εχω κ την αβαντα του χειρουργειου.Συγνωμη κ αν σας κουρασα,αν καποιες εχουν την υπομονη να το διαβασουν ολο.


Γλαυκη μου εσυ οπως λες εχεις ξαναυπαρξει πιο αδυνατη κ παντα το να παχαινες ηταν για σενα θεμα.... ηξερες δηλαδη οτι πρεπει να αδυνατησεις..ειχες γνωρισει κ τις 2 πλευρες..οπως κ εγω

τα κοριτσια εχουν περασει το μεγαλυτερο μερος της ενηλικης ζωης τους ουσες παχυσαρκες οποτε αυτο που ειχαν στο μυαλο τους ως φυσιολογικο ήταν αυτο... γι'αυτο κ συμβιβαζονταν... οπως ανεφερα κ πιο πανω μια παχυσαρκη κοπελα ειτε ειναι 120 ειτε 130 κιλα της ειναι το ιδιο :γνωριζει οτι δεν εχει ωραιο σωμα, οτι φοραει περιορισμενα ρουχα, οτι εχει μικρη απηχηση...ειναι σαν να εχουν αποδεχτει οτι δεν μπορουν συναγωνιστουν τις αλλες κοπελες κ απλα δεν τις νοιαζει... μια κοπελα που ειναι αδυνατη η κανονικη η αδυνατιζει τοτε μπαινει στην διαδικασια να συγκρινει....κοιταει αλλες κοπελες γυρω της κ νιωθει οτι θα ηθελε να ειναι σαν κ αυτες(πλεον ειναι εφικτο) κ ψαχνει να βρει το πως θα το πετυχει. για κοπελες που εχουν ξαναυπαρξει αδυνατες αυτο ειναι κατι λογικο, για μια κοπελα χρονια παχυσαρκη ο συναγωνισμος αυτος ειναι πρωτογνωρος

όσο για την αυτοπεποιθηση ειναι σαν να λεμε οτι μια ανεκαθεν παχυσαρκη δεν εχει καθολου γιατι δεν ασχολειται (εκτος απο γυναικες που ειναι πραγματικα συνειδητοποιημενες) ενω μια κοπελα που αδυνατιζει, μεχρι να φτασει στα κιλα που θελει,εχει λιγη

για σενα κ για μενα κ για οσες ΞΑΝΑαδυνατιζουν η απωλεια ειναι λυτρωση...
για καποια που τωρα ειναι για πρωτη φορα στη ζωη της αδυνατη ειναι πολυ διαφορετικο....ωραια αλλα κ τρομακτικη εμπειρια

----------


## Ava_ed

Αυτό που λέω και βροντοφωνάζω, Γλαύκη μου, είναι το εξής: Σε κανέναν δεν επιτρέπουμε τέτοιου είδους αστεία! Δεν είναι αστεία και απορώ πραγματικά πώς άνθρωποι κάποιου επιπέδου (για να ασχολούνται με θέατρο) επιλέγουν αυτό τον τρόπο ψυχαγωγίας και εκτόνωσης.
Προσπάθησα να το υποστώ μία φορά στο παρελθόν με φιλικό ζευγάρι και πληγώθηκα και τελικά δεν το ανέχτηκα μέχρι τέλους. Τους είπα ότι ενοχλούμαι, ότι αυτοί που με ξέρουν τόσο καλά, γνωρίζουν κάτω από ποιες συνθήκες πάχυνα και ότι είναι τουλάχιστον κακόγουστο εκ μέρους τους να αστειεύονται με τις πληγές του άλλου. Τέρμα τα αστειάκια αυτού του είδους! Ούτε τα σεξουαλικής φύσης αστεία έχουν θέση εδώ, γιατί μπορώ να φανταστώ τους συνειρμούς τους.. Ορθά κοφτά τους απαγορεύεις να ασχοληθούν ξανά με σένα και την εμφάνισή σου και νομίζω πως θα σε δουν με άλλο μάτι. Καλύτερα να σε φοβούνται, παρά να σε λυπούνται!
Να κάνεις όσα χρειάζονται, φιλενάδα μου γλυκειά, προκειμένου να ξαναβρείς τη γυναίκα μέσα σου. Σήμερα κοιταζόμουν πάλι στους καθρέφτες του γυμναστηρίου και είδα τα ξύγκια της χαλάρωσης να ξεχειλίζουν. Αλλά δεν με ένοιαζε! Ήξερα ότι φοράω κολλητό μπλουζάκι, ότι από μέσα έχω τα med μου και κυρίως ότι δε γίνεται να συγκριθώ με καμία γυμνάστρια. Γι' αυτό και δε μπήκα στον κόπο. Απολαμβάνω όλα όσα μου προσφέρει το τωρινό μου σώμα και προσδοκώ τα επόμενα που θα μου προσφέρει το πιο βελτιωμένο μου σώμα. Παράλληλα, όμως, αναγνωρίζω και τις παράπλευρες απώλειες, όπως τις λέω και τις αποδέχομαι. Χαλάρωση (είχα πολύ σφιχτό σώμα), κυτταρίτιδα (ποτέ δεν είχα), πεσμένο στήθος (πάει και το καμάρι μου)! Σημασία έχει να ερχόμαστε όλο και πιο κοντά στο στόχο μας, να νιώθουμε όλο και πιο επιτυχημένες στην προσπάθειά μας αυτή, να φουσκώνουμε από περηφάνεια και αυτοπεποίθηση.
Κακά τα ψέμματα, όλες θέλουμε επιβεβαίωση και ανύψωση του ηθικού. Μόλις ξανα-χάσεις οριστικά τα κιλά σου, θα δεις τι έχει να γίνει! Δεν θα σε προλαβαίνουμε!!

----------


## welldah

Εγώ δεν υπήρξα ποτέ αδύνατη ή έστω κανονική. Ήμουν παχύσαρκο παιδί και από το γυμνάσιο μέχρι το πανεπιστήμιο υπήρξα από εύσωμη (70 κιλά τα λιγότερα ever με αυστηρή διατροφή και δίαιτα και ένιωθα ότι πετάω στα σύννεφα κι ας με έλεγαν φίλοι και συγγενείς ακόμη νταρντάνα) μέχρι παχύσαρκη (100+). Ακόμη και ως εύσωμη ένιωθα ώρες-ώρες χάλια για το σώμα μου ενώ τώρα και τι δε θα έδινα να ήμουν πάλι 80 κιλά!

----------


## mamadyo

γλαυκη....ποσο συμφωνω μαζι σου....
Και εγω ετσι ακριβως ενιωθα...ευτυχως καταφερνα και τα πολλα κιλα τα εχανα αμεσως μετα τη γεννα....και κολλαγα στα κιλα που ειμαι τωρα...οχι πολυ τραβηγμενο δηλαδη....

Θα η θελα να ρωτησω κατι για την χαλαρωση που λετε.....εγω ημουν ευσωμη ολα τα χρονια ΔΕυτερα και Τριτη Λυκειο παχυνα...εφτασα 85 κιλα....
Μετα ξαναδυνατισα...εφτασα 67....ανεβοκατεβαινα απο 67 μεχρι 75 για καμια δεκαρια χρονια.... 
Μενω εγκυος κια παιρνω τα 50 μου κιλακια, χανω τα 40...Ξαναμενω εγκυις και τα παιρνω πισω...μην μεινουν παραπονουμενα....
Και αρχιζω και ξαναχανω...
κατεστραμενος ο μεταβολισμος οπως καταλαβαινετε...
Χα΄λαρωση ομως δεν εχω...ουτε ραγαδες..περιεργως....εκανα ομως παντα αρκετη γυμναστικη....εχει σχεση αυτο? εχει να κανει με το δερμα? η απλα οφειλεται στο οτι δεν ημουν παντα πολλα κιλα?

----------


## Γλαύκη

Παιζει πολυ μεγαλο ρολο το δερμα κ η ηλικια.Εγω παντρευτηκα 60 κιλα κ μετα απο 2 γεννες κ κλεισιμο με μεγαλωμα μωρων βρισκομαι 120 κ.Στα 25 μου τα εχω χασει ειμαι ξανα 63 κ χωρις καθολου χαλαρωση εκτος το στηθος,ισως κ λογω μακροχρονιου θηλασμου,με λιγες ραγαδες στην κοιλια.Μετα με το παχυνε αδυνατισε αρχισαν τα κρεμασματα.Τα τελευταια 5 χρονια με εντατικη γυμναστικη κ κολυμπι ειχαν παρει ολα καλο δρομο εκτος της κοιλιας που ηθελε απο τοτε πλαστικη.Τωρα αμα αδυνατισω προσπαθω να μην το σκεφτομαι.....

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by Γλαύκη_
> Να το βαλεις Κατια μου κ εσυ κ το Πωλινακι το παντελονι κ να περπατατε με το κεφαλι ψηλα.Θελει θαρρος να φτασεις στο χειρουργειο κ κοπο μετα.Τιποτα δεν χαριζεται!Καταλαβαινω αυτα που νιωθετε αλλα οχι απολυτα.Πως ειναι δυνατον να αδυνατιζεις κ να μην αισθανεσαι αυτοπεπειθηση μεγαλυτερη?Εχω κανει πολλες φορες αδυνατη κ παντα ειχα πολυ αερα κ κοινωνικοτατη,γελαστη κλπ.Τωρα στα 130 σχεδον μου λενε ολοι πως εγινες ετσι,πως αφησες τον εαυτο σου κ απο τη μια λεω η ιδια ειμαι δεν εχω αλλαξει αλλα εχω αλλαξει.Δεν βγαινω ευκολα,εχω χασει την κοκεταρια μου,κρυβομαι,μαζευομαι κατα καποιο τροπο λες κ ειναι δυνατον να περασω απαρατηρητη με τετοιο ογκο.Αυτοσαρκαζομαι κ τραβαω οποιο αστειο κανουν εις βαρος μου κ ας με ποναει.Εχτες ας πουμε στο θεατρο ημουν για ωρα το αστειο της παρεας.Ολοι αδυνατοι φυσικα.Αν πεσω εγω ελεγε ενας που ξερω οτι με αγαπαει θα κανω γκλογκ κ θα μεινω.Αν πεσει η Γλαυκη θα κανει γκλογκ,γκλογκ 5 φορες με την κοιλια που εχει.Κ εγω γελαγα κ μετα καναμε σεξουαλικα αστεια κ του ελεγα φανταζεσαι κ να πεσω επανω σου η για χαμενους ποντους...Κ μεσα μου οικτοιρομουν γιατι να δινω δικαιωμα για τετοια αστεια.Οταν εισαι αδυνατη ειναι ολα διαφορετικα.Κ το ρουχο το ομορφο θα παρεις κ θα στρωνει κ καλυτερα κ το μεγαλο σκουλαρικι θα βαλεις ενω τωρα δεν φοραω τιποτα για να μην τραβανε κ αυτα την προσοχη εγω που ποτε δεν εβγαινα χωρις σκουλαρικι.Στο γαμο του ανηψιου μου δεν εβγαλα καμμια φωτογραφια κ ας ελεγαν οτι ημουν απο τις πιο ωραιες παρουσιες της βραδυας.Γενικα τωρα νιωθω σαν το φτωχο συγγενη τον κακοντυμενο κ αξεστο που δεν μπορει να σταθει διπλα στους αλλους.Να ξανααδυνατισω......κ ξερω πολυ καλα να κρυψω ολες τις ατελειες κ μτις χαλαρωσουλες μεχρι να κανω τις πλαστικες που θα αποφασισω,εκτος της κοιλιοπλαστικης που επιβαλετε.Κ ας μην φορεσω ξανα τα εξωπλατα φορεματακια μου παρα μονο με μανικακι.Ουτε τις κοντες φουστιτσες μου παρα στο γονατο κ παντελονια.Ντυμενη θα ειμαι μια κουκλα κ οποιος με γδυσει δεν θα τον πειραξει η οποια ατελεια δει γιατι θα με αγαπαει.Γιατι μη μου πει κανεις οτι σε αυτα τα κιλα αισθανεται ερωτικος κ σεξουαλικος κανεις?Ενω οταν εισαι αδυνατος?Για να μην πω για τις διακοπες που δεν παω γιατι φοβαμαι μη τυχον κ μου χρεωσουν 2 θεσεις στο αεροπλανο(η πολιτικη των εταιριων τελευταια)η γιατι στην καθε περιηγηση δεν θα μπορω να ακολουθησω αφου θα με πονανε τα ποδια μου κ θα φουσκωνω.Εγω που γυριζα την οποια πολη οταν οι αλλοι σταματουσαν για καφε.Κ εσεις μου παραπονιεστε οτι δεν μπορειτε να συνηθησετε το νεο σας σωμα?ποσα θα μπορουσα να πω ακομα!!!Συγνωμη για το ασυναρτητο κ απο το ενα στο αλλο αλλα ετσι μου ερχονταν εκτος το οτι σταματουσα για δουλειες κ ξαναεγραφα μετα.Ξεκινησα γιατι ολοι με τρωνε να μην κανω επεμβαση γιατι αττοι που κανουν δεν μπορουν να κανουν κατι αλλο ενω εσυ μπορεις να τα χασεις.κ εγω κουραστικα,δε μπορω!Δε θελω να τα χασω κ να τα ξαναπαρω παλι μετα.Ξερω οτι κ μετα θα πρεπει να προσεχω αλλα θα εχω κ την αβαντα του χειρουργειου.Συγνωμη κ αν σας κουρασα,αν καποιες εχουν την υπομονη να το διαβασουν ολο.


Τι μπορώ να πω....είναι φοβερά αυτά που λες...δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να λυπηθώ ή να ανακουφιστώ που κάποιος έχει το θάρρος για τέτοια εξομολόγηση. Σου εύχομαι το καλύτερο, κι αν η επέμβαση είναι η μονόδρομος με το καλό να την κάνεις.:yes:

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by mamadyo_
> Θα η θελα να ρωτησω κατι για την χαλαρωση που λετε.....εγω ημουν ευσωμη ολα τα χρονια ΔΕυτερα και Τριτη Λυκειο παχυνα...εφτασα 85 κιλα....
> Μετα ξαναδυνατισα...εφτασα 67....ανεβοκατεβαινα απο 67 μεχρι 75 για καμια δεκαρια χρονια.... 
> Μενω εγκυος κια παιρνω τα 50 μου κιλακια, χανω τα 40...Ξαναμενω εγκυις και τα παιρνω πισω...μην μεινουν παραπονουμενα....
> Και αρχιζω και ξαναχανω...
> κατεστραμενος ο μεταβολισμος οπως καταλαβαινετε...
> Χα΄λαρωση ομως δεν εχω...ουτε ραγαδες..περιεργως....εκανα ομως παντα αρκετη γυμναστικη....εχει σχεση αυτο? εχει να κανει με το δερμα? η απλα οφειλεται στο οτι δεν ημουν παντα πολλα κιλα?


νομιζω οτι εχει να κανει αρχικα με το δερμα αλλα και με τα κιλα....παντως πραγματικα μπραβο σου...εγω ακομα τρεμω το πως θα ειμαι μετα την απωλεια

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by konina_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Ava_
> Τώρα όμως? Αν μπορούσες να με δεις τώρα! Εσώρουχα από το med, μόνον αυτό σου λέω..
> 
> ...


Καλημέρα Κονικά μου. Αυτό σκεφτόμουνα και εγώ για να είμαι ηλικρινής να κάνω. Ασε που αποφάσισα πως το παντελόνι θα το φορέσω την ερχόμενη Τετάρτη που θα πάω στον γιατρό. Δεν θα το κρίβω άλλο στην ντουλάπα μου.

Τί είναι τα εσώρουχα του med?????????????

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> Πωλίνα και εγώ αγόρασα ένα τζιν σωλήνα νουμερο 42 ( 12 για το αγγλικο, 10 για το αμερικανικο) και διστάζω να το φορέσω... γιατι? επειδή είναι κάτι που κάνει μπαμ πόσο έχω αδυνατισει και λίγο ντρέπομαι... αλλά το Σαββατοκύριακο δεν πάει αλλο θα το βάλω. Προτείνω να το βάλεις και εσύ το παντελόνι και να πάνε όλοι να &#&#&#@@.


Εμένα το παντελόνι που πήρα είναι 16 αγγλικό, και είναι στενό μέχρι το γόνατο και μετά πέφτει σε πιο ίσια γραμμή πιο κάτω. boot cut έγραφε πάνω πως είναι το κόψιμο αυτό. Ξέρεις, ίσως και εμένα να με φοβίζει το γεγονώς ότι δείχνει πραγματικά πόσο έχω μαζέψει.... (μιας και κρατάει και τους γοφούς μαζεμένους). Αποφάσισα πως θα το βάλω την Τετάρτη που θα πάω γιατρό, με ένα ωραίο ψηλό παπούτσι και ένα ωραίο μπλουζάκι!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Γλαύκη_
> Να ρωτησω κατι κ ευχομαι να μην παρεξηγηθω.Κοριτσια εισασταν παντα παχουλες απο παιδια?Δεν εχετε υπαρξει ποτε αδυνατες?Ρωταω πιο πολυ τα κοριτσια που εχουν κανει χειρουργειο τη Μαρια,την Αννα,την Κατι,Τη μοναχουλα,τη Γκιλι κ οποια αλλη ξεχναω.Αναφερω τα ονοματα που εχω πιο συχνα επαφη λογω οτι τα βλεπω κ "μιλαμε σχεδον καθημερινα.


Καλημέρα Γλαύκη μου. Οπως έχω ξαναπεί πάντα ήμουνα όχι απλώς παχουλή, αλλά παχύσαρκη από μικρή. Θυμάμαι μόνο στα 8 μου που ήμουνα κοντά 90 κιλά (1.57 ύψος τότε) και έκανα δίαιτα και έπεσα στα 60. Ηταν η μοναδική φορά που ήμουνα αδύνατη. Αλλά αυτό κράτησε μόνο 1-2 μήνες, γιατί στα 9 μου ήρθε η περίοδος, και μέσα σε 1 3μηνο βρέθηκα και πάλι στα 80-90. Θυμάμαι 12μιση ετών, στην πρώτη γυμνασίου, που ήρθαν και μας μέτρησαν ήμουνα 1.70 ύψος (ναι κόντινα κατά 3 πόντους από τότε λόγω υπερβολικού βάρους που είχε το στήθος μου) και 99 κιλά. Ηταν η τελευταία φορά που είχα δει διψύφιο.... Στην δευτέρα τάξη γυμνασίου πάλι 1.70 ύψος και 110 κιλά.. και μετά σταμάτησα να ζυγίζομαι για αρκετά χρόνια... Το μέγιστο έφτασα 150, στα 140 έβαλα δακτύλιο ο οποίος με βοήθησε να πέσω 112 και να μείνω εκεί σταθερή για 4 χρόνια. Μετά ήρθε η εγκυμοσύνη, έπεσα 100 μέσα στον τελευταίο μήνα (τον 6 μήνα την εγκυμοσύνης μου) και μετά όσες προσπάθειες και να έκανα να τα κρατίσω ήταν αδύνατον. Βρέθηκα 127 και τελικά μπήκα χειρουργείο στα 125. Αρα καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν πως τα κιλά που είμαι σήμερα, για μένα ήταν ένας αριθμός ανύπαρκτος. Δεν μπορούσα καν να φανταστώ τον εαυτό μου με αυτό το σώμα, με αυτά τα κιλά, αφού τότε που τα είχα δεν ήμουνα καν έφηβη.....

Είναι κάτι το τελείως άγνωστο, και κάποτε είναι και τρομακτικό για μένα...

----------


## *Katie

Γλάυκη μου, έτσι είνα όπως τα λέει η Κονίνα, ξαφνικά βρίσκεσαι με ένα καινούργιο εξωτερικό περίβλημα και δεν ξέρεις πως να το διαχειριστείς.Ακούγεται παράξενο ....το ξέρω και εγώ αυτο αναρωτιόμουν,όμως συμβαινει . Αλλά το καλο είναι ότι περνάει και ισορροπείς μετά και το χαίρεσαι. 
Συμφωνω με την Αβα για τα αστεία περί σωματικής διάπλασης . Πάντα το μισούσα και δεν αξίζεις τέτοια αντιμετώπιση. Ποιοί είναι αυτοί που θα αστειευτούν για ένα τόσο λεπτό θέμα? Γλάυκη μου, εύχομαι να πάρεις την σωστή απόφαση για σένα , χειρουργείο ή όχι, αλλά μόνο για σένα . Προσπαθησε να απομονώσεις τα σχόλια των γύρω και σκέψου τι θες εσύ.



Πολυαγαπημένες μου, μονάκριβες ιντερνετικές φίλες, σας νιώθω πολύ κοντά μου και νιώθω τυχερή που σας έχω.

----------


## sourkouna

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> boot cup


Boot cut  :Wink:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by sourkouna_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> boot cup
> 
> 
> Boot cut


xexexexe τώρα το είδα ότι έγραψα λάθος!!!! ʼμμα βιάζεσε αυτά παθαίνεις!

----------


## konina

αλλαζω θεμα αλλα μιας κ μιλαμε για συναγωνισμο κ σωματα νομιζω ότι κολλαει...παλια πηγαινα οριενταλ κ φετος αποφασισα να ξαναρχισω για να γυμναζομαι κ λιγο....

ενα πραγμα θα σας πω.... παρα το γεγονος οτι λεγεται ¨χορος της κοιλιας¨, ημουν η μονη που ειχε κοιλια εκει μεσα!!!!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol:

πλεον ειμαι πεπεισμενη οτι φταιει η μαμα μκου που δεν με εγραψε ενοργανη απο μικρη...δεν εξηγειται αλλιως... χχαχαχαχαχχ

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by konina_
> αλλαζω θεμα αλλα μιας κ μιλαμε για συναγωνισμο κ σωματα νομιζω ότι κολλαει...παλια πηγαινα οριενταλ κ φετος αποφασισα να ξαναρχισω για να γυμναζομαι κ λιγο....
> 
> ενα πραγμα θα σας πω.... παρα το γεγονος οτι λεγεται ¨χορος της κοιλιας¨, ημουν η μονη που ειχε κοιλια εκει μεσα!!!!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> πλεον ειμαι πεπεισμενη οτι φταιει η μαμα μκου που δεν με εγραψε ενοργανη απο μικρη...δεν εξηγειται αλλιως... χχαχαχαχαχχ


Ο χορός οριεντάλ μου αρέσει πολύ αν και δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ για ευνόητους λόγους!!!!. Οκ σε εμάς, συνήθως πάνε οι "ξερακιανές" και μαθαίνουν, αλλά άμμα πας σε αραβικές χώρες, αυτές που τον χορεύουν καλύτερα και θεωρούνται και από τις καλύτερες χορεύτριες είναι ζουμερές κοπέλλες και πάνω από όλα με πλούσιο στήθος!!!

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by konina_
> αλλαζω θεμα αλλα μιας κ μιλαμε για συναγωνισμο κ σωματα νομιζω ότι κολλαει...παλια πηγαινα οριενταλ κ φετος αποφασισα να ξαναρχισω για να γυμναζομαι κ λιγο....
> 
> ενα πραγμα θα σας πω.... παρα το γεγονος οτι λεγεται ¨χορος της κοιλιας¨, ημουν η μονη που ειχε κοιλια εκει μεσα!!!!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> πλεον ειμαι πεπεισμενη οτι φταιει η μαμα μκου που δεν με εγραψε ενοργανη απο μικρη...δεν εξηγειται αλλιως... χχαχαχαχαχχ


άρα θα χορεύεις και καλύτερα από τους άλλους!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Κονινα the belly dancer!!! Και σκέψου ότι όλες οι επαγγελματιες Belly dancers τα έχουν τα κιλάκια τους δεν είναι στεγνες. Κάτι σημαίνει αυτό!!!!

----------


## konina

το ξερω κοριτσακια... κ ο αντρας μου αυτο μου λεει...αλλα οταν εισαι σενα χωρο που ολες οι γυναικες ειναι 50-60 κιλα ε μια πτωση της αυτοπεποιθησης σου την παθαινεις.....

πωλινα μου αν σου αρεσει ο χορος αυτος σκεψου το...

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by konina_
> το ξερω κοριτσακια... κ ο αντρας μου αυτο μου λεει...αλλα οταν εισαι σενα χορο που ολες οι γυναικες ειναι 50-60 κιλα ε μια πτωση της αυτοπεποιθησης σου την παθαινεις.....
> 
> πωλινα μου αν σου αρεσει ο χορος αυτος σκεψου το...


Μου αρέσει, αλλά όχι ακόμα. Αυτή την πτώση την αυτοπεποίθησης καθώς και την κοροϊδία φοβάμαι!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by konina_
> αλλαζω θεμα αλλα μιας κ μιλαμε για συναγωνισμο κ σωματα νομιζω ότι κολλαει...παλια πηγαινα οριενταλ κ φετος αποφασισα να ξαναρχισω για να γυμναζομαι κ λιγο....
> 
> ενα πραγμα θα σας πω.... παρα το γεγονος οτι λεγεται ¨χορος της κοιλιας¨, ημουν η μονη που ειχε κοιλια εκει μεσα!!!!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> πλεον ειμαι πεπεισμενη οτι φταιει η μαμα μκου που δεν με εγραψε ενοργανη απο μικρη...δεν εξηγειται αλλιως... χχαχαχαχαχχ



χαχαχαχα κι εμένα που με έγραψε, τα είδες τα χαϊρια μου!!! Τετάρτη δημοτικού δυστυχώς χρειάστηκε να σταματήσω. Πάντως ήμουν το αφρατούτσικο (λίγο) παιδάκι της τάξης κι όταν ο δάσκαλος μας έβαζε να κάνουμε πολλούς γύρους κ ασκήσεις εγώ του έλεγα "Δεν μπορώ άλλο, κύριε Παύλο, κουράθτηκα!!!! (ναι ήμουν κ λίγο ψευδή!!!). Αλλά ακόμα κ η αδερφή μου, που σταμάτησε την ενόργανη στην έκτη δημοτικού, ενώ μέχρι τότε ήταν κόκκαλο(!!!), από τότε κ μετά, αφού ηρθε κ η περίοδος, ήταν πάντα μια ψωμομένη κοπέλα (όχι παχιά βεβαια, αλλά ούτε κόκκαλο, κι από κοιλίτσα...στον 3ο-4ο εγκυμοσύνης και βάλε), άσε που έμεινε κ κοντή!!!! 
Οπότε....σοφή η μαμά σου!!!!!

----------


## konina

κοιτα την πτωση αυτοπεποιθησης ολες την εχουμε εκτος απο αυτες που ειναι 60κιλα... αλλα απο εκει κ επειτα στο χερι σου ειναι το τι θα κανεις με αυτην...εγω για παραδειγμα ψιλοπεισμωσα κ ειπα ε οχι ρε γαμωτο, πρεπει να στρωθω να τα χασω αυτα τα κιλα... βεβαια η αληθεια ειναι οτι το λεω αυτο στα 76, οταν ημουν 85 κ πηγαινα χορο ενιωθα πολυ ασχημα...
μπορεις να το βαλεις στα υπ'οψιν σου για να ειναι ενα απο τα πραγματα που θα κανεις στο μελλον....:tumble:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by konina_
> κοιτα την πτωση αυτοπεποιθησης ολες την εχουμε εκτος απο αυτες που ειναι 60κιλα... αλλα απο εκει κ επειτα στο χερι σου ειναι το τι θα κανεις με αυτην...εγω για παραδειγμα ψιλοπεισμωσα κ ειπα ε οχι ρε γαμωτο, πρεπει να στρωθω να τα χασω αυτα τα κιλα... βεβαια η αληθεια ειναι οτι το λεω αυτο στα 76, οταν ημουν 85 κ πηγαινα χορο ενιωθα πολυ ασχημα...
> μπορεις να το βαλεις στα υπ'οψιν σου για να ειναι ενα απο τα πραγματα που θα κανεις στο μελλον....:tumble:


Στα υπόψην μου το έχω, καθώς έχω και τους λάτιν χορούς!!!!!! Εχουμε κάτι επιμορφωτικά μαθήματα, που είναι από Οκτώβριο μέχρι Μάιο, και είναι μόνο 80 ευρώ όλους τους μήνες, και πας 1 φορά την βδομάδα για 1μιση ώρα. Σκεφτομαι όταν με το καλό το αποφασίσω, να γραφτώ εκεί!

----------


## *Katie

Κονινα μου, είναι δύσκολα αυτα τα ρημάδια κιλά απο 7κατι να πας 6 κατι. Καλά κάνεις και γυμναζεσαι γιατί μόνο με διατροφή....δύσκολα τα πραγματα. Να φανταστεις εγώ και με χειρουργείο έχει αρχίσει το πράγμα να δυσκολεύει πολύ. μια παρασπονδία και δεν χάνω, πρέπει να μείνω πιστή στο διατροφολόγιο μου για να έχω αποτέλεσμα. 
Επίσης καταλαβαίνω ότι αισθάνεσαι κουμπομένη λόγω της ύπαρξης αδύνατων κοριτσιών εκεί,αλλά εσύ έχεις σκοπό και αυτό θα σκέφτεσαι, αν μη τι άλλο χρησιμοποίησε το προς όφελος σου, αν συνεχίσεις τον χορό και την διατροφή θα φτάσεις και εσύ εκεί, και αυτές αγώνα κάνουν να παραμείνουν εκεί και να μην παχύνουν . Μόνο που εσύ χορεύεις καλύτερα!!!!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by konina_
> κοιτα την πτωση αυτοπεποιθησης ολες την εχουμε εκτος απο αυτες που ειναι 60κιλα... αλλα απο εκει κ επειτα στο χερι σου ειναι το τι θα κανεις με αυτην...εγω για παραδειγμα ψιλοπεισμωσα κ ειπα ε οχι ρε γαμωτο, πρεπει να στρωθω να τα χασω αυτα τα κιλα... βεβαια η αληθεια ειναι οτι το λεω αυτο στα 76, οταν ημουν 85 κ πηγαινα χορο ενιωθα πολυ ασχημα...
> μπορεις να το βαλεις στα υπ'οψιν σου για να ειναι ενα απο τα πραγματα που θα κανεις στο μελλον....:tumble:
> 
> ...


Καλή φάση, Πωλίνα, είναι πολύ οικονομικά, και επιπλέον γυμναστική. ʼντε με το καλό να το αποφασίσεις!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by koukoutsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> Στα υπόψην μου το έχω, καθώς έχω και τους λάτιν χορούς!!!!!! Εχουμε κάτι επιμορφωτικά μαθήματα, που είναι από Οκτώβριο μέχρι Μάιο, και είναι μόνο 80 ευρώ όλους τους μήνες, και πας 1 φορά την βδομάδα για 1μιση ώρα. Σκεφτομαι όταν με το καλό το αποφασίσω, να γραφτώ εκεί!
> 
> ...


οπως ειπε κ το κουκουτσι ειναι οντως πολυ οικονομικα (κριμα απ'το θεο να το χασεις)...εγω πληρωνω 40? καθε μηνα για 1 ωρα την εβδομαδα ή 60? το μηνα για 2 ωρες την εβδομαδα....

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by konina_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by koukoutsi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ναι το ξέρω. Γενικός τα επιμορφωτικά έχουν πολλά μαθήματα που μπορείς να παρακολουθήσεις με 50-80 ευρώ την σχολική χρονιά! Αυτό που σίγουρα θα ξεκινήσω φέτος τον Οκτώβριο είναι ζαχαροπλαστική.

----------


## aggeloydaki

ουφ γράψατε τόοοοσα πολλά που και δεν προλαβαίνω να τα διαβάσω και να απαντήσω  :Frown:  επιφυλάσσομαι για later:bouncy: το μόνο που σχολιάζω είναι για τα επιμορφωτικά μαθήματα,είστε ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ τυχεροι Πολινάκι,εδώ σε εμάς δεν υπάρχει απολύτως τίποτα πια!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> ουφ γράψατε τόοοοσα πολλά που και δεν προλαβαίνω να τα διαβάσω και να απαντήσω  επιφυλάσσομαι για later:bouncy: το μόνο που σχολιάζω είναι για τα επιμορφωτικά μαθήματα,είστε ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ τυχεροι Πολινάκι,εδώ σε εμάς δεν υπάρχει απολύτως τίποτα πια!


Ελπίζω μόνο να μην τα καταργήσουν τώρα με την κρίση που έπεσε μετά την έκριξη......

Πάντος άμμα δεις τί μαθήματα μπορείς να παρακολουθίσεις θα μείνεις με το στώμα ανοικτό!! Από ξένες γλώσσες μέχρι κάθε λογής χειροτεχνία, λογοθεραπεία, ψυχολογία (και αυτό ενδιαφέρον είναι τώρα που το σκέφτομαι), υπολογιστές, χορούς, μαγειρική και πολλά πολλά άλλα.

----------


## sourkouna

H θεια μου στη Κυπρο παντως 50χρ παρακολουθησε μαθηματα για interior design και κανε ανακαινηση και το σπιτι της μονη της.Ασε που της εκανε πολυ καλο στη ψυχολογια της γιατι ειναι οικοκυρα και τις πιο πολλες ωρες ηταν σπιτι πριν.

----------


## polinaki1983

Γενικός νομίζω τα επιμορφωτικά σου κάνουν καλό στην ψυχολογία γιατί και παρακολουθείς κάτι που σου αρέσει, αλλά και δεν εχεις το άνχος του ότι θα πληρώσεις 80-100 ευρώ τον μήνα για κάτι.

----------


## aggeloydaki

δεν ξέρω από που μα αρχίσω με όλα αυτά που διάβασα.Πιο πολύ εντύπωση μου έκανε το γεγονός Πολίνα πως τόσα χρόνια υπερασπιζόσουν τον εαυτό σου λέγοντας πόσο όμορφη είσαι,εδώ μέσα το έχεις γράψει αμέτρητες φορές,θυμάμαι μέχρι και να έχεις τσακωθεί επειδή εσύ έλεγες πως στα κιλά που είσαι νιώθεις-είσαι όμορφη και κάποια άλλη διαφωνούσε.Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως τόσα χρόνια "παραμύθιαζες" τον εαυτό σου και ξαφνικά κατάλαβες πως έκανες λάθος για την ιδέα που είχες για τον εαυτό σου?Συνειδητά το έκανες?κορόιδευες τον εαυτό σου για να αντιμετωπίσεις τον κόσμο?Ξαφνικά κατάλαβες πως δεν νιώθεις τόσο όμορφη?ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως κάποιος μπορεί να πείσει τον εαυτό του πως είναι Θεός και ξαφνικά μια μέρα να πει οκ είμαι ένας απλός θνητός...Στα λέω πολύ καλή διάθεση αυτά ,απλά δεν το καταλαβαίνω!Πάμε παρακάτω η αδελφή σου είναι απαράδεκτη αλλά δεν μου κάνει και πολύ εντύπωση,,,εμένα η δική μου δεν ήρθε καν να με δει στο νοσοκομείο μετά την επέμβαση,δεν έχει ρωτήσει καν "βρε αδελφή πόσα κιλά έχασες?" δεν έχει πει καμία καλή κουβέντα!Ο άνδρας μου λέει ότι κοντεύει να σκάσει από την ζήλεια της,αλλά εγώ ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω αυτό το συναίσθημα ειδικά όταν προέρχεται από την ίδια μου την αδελφή,απλά αδιαφορά πλέον για αυτήν

Κόνινα και Katie δεν χρειάζεται να δείτε το 6 μπροστά για να ψωνίσετε στα med!! έχει και μερικά σχέδια και νούμερα που μπορούμε να τα φορέσουμε και όσες δεν έχουμε σώμα playmate!




> _Originally posted by Γλαύκη_
> Να ρωτησω κατι κ ευχομαι να μην παρεξηγηθω.Κοριτσια εισασταν παντα παχουλες απο παιδια?Δεν εχετε υπαρξει ποτε αδυνατες?Ρωταω πιο πολυ τα κοριτσια που εχουν κανει χειρουργειο


εγώ Γλάυκη μου ήμουν πάντα ένα γεματούλικο παιδάκι,την πρώτη χρονιά τελειώνοντας το σχολείο παρά-στρουμπούλεψα αλλά για να πω την αλήθεια μου τότε δεν πολυέδωσα σημασία,μέχρι που γνώρισα τον έρωτα της φοιτητικής μου ζωής και μου έδωσε τελεσίγραφο "ή αδυνατίζεις ή με χάνεις" τότε είχα άλλα μυαλά και φυσικά αποφάσισα να αδυνατίσω, σε 4 μήνες έχασα γύρω στα 30-35 κιλά πήγα στα 60 κιλά,απόκτησα μία μέση δαχτυλίδι και δεν είχα πουθενά χαλάρωση .Στα 60 κιλά εξακολουθούσα να αισθάνομαι χοντρή!Πήγα στα Πρίνου και στα newday παράλληλα για να μπορέσω να πάω πιο κάτω...μπαρμ******λα!Το λιγότερο που έφτασα ήταν 58 κιλά ότι και να έκανα παρακάτω δεν πήγαινε η ζυγαριά,εγώ εξακολουθούσα να νιώθω χοντρή,τώρα που βλέπω κάποια ρούχα μου από τότε λέω πόσο μα πόσο ηλίθια ήμουν,μια σταλιά άνθρωπος είχα γίνει!και για να είμαι ειλικρινής,έτσι ΔΕΝ θέλω να ξαναγίνω!Κάποια χρόνια έμεινα σε αυτά τα κιλά και μετά σιγά-σιγά άρχισα να ανεβαίνω.Δεν πολυέδωσα σημασία,ήξερα πως ήμουν όμορφη ακόμα το έβλεπα στις αντιδράσεις των ανδρών όταν πέρναγα από μπροστά τους,το πως με κοίταγαν (και πίστεψέ με δεν είμαι ψώνιο  :Big Grin:  ) τα τελευταία 8 χρόνια παλεύω να χάσω κιλά έχανα λίγα,έπαιρνα περισσότερα και φτου από την αρχη .Και έφτασα σε σημείο να κάνω την επέμβαση γιατί αφενός άρχισα να φοβάμαι για μελλοντικά προβλήματα υγείας και αφετέρου γιατί έπαψα να νιώθω θυλική και σέξυ.Ότι και να έλεγε ή να έκανε ο άνδρας μου εγώ είχα εκεί κολημένο το μυαλό μου πως έχω γίνει χάλια!Θέλω να πιστεύω πως αυτή την φορά σαν αδύνατη θα αντιληφθώ την εικόνα που έχω και δεν θα θεωρώ πως είμαι ακόμα χοντρή!Ξέρω πως δεν είναι εύκολο αλλά ήδη με τα κιλά που έχω χάσει νιωθω πολύ καλύτερα,πιο γυναίκα,πιο φιλάρεσκη.
Τα αστεία για τα κιλά τα θεωρώ απαράδεκτα και να μην τα δέχεσαι.Εγώ τα τελευταία χρόνια βαρέθηκα να αντικορύω τα "αστεία" του πατέρα μου προς τα ανήψια μου που αποκαλούσε "φούσκα" και άλλα τέτοια χαριτωμένα και μιλάμε για χαραχτηρισμούς από έναν άνθρωπο που δεν είναι και αδύνατος,ίσα-ίσα τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει μία κοιλιά άλλο πράγμα!Όποτε άκουγα κάτι του έλεγα δεν κοιτάς καλύτερα τον εαυτό σου!Από κανέναν ξένο δεν δέχτηκα ποτέ κάποιο τέτοιο αστειάκι,όποιος θέλει ας σχολιάσει τον εαυτό του όχι εμένα!Ειλικρινά εύχομαι να περάσει όσο το δυνατόν ο καιρός να κάνεις το χειρουργείο και να αρχίσεις μιά καινούρια ζωή,είναι κρίμα να μαραζώνεις γιατί το έξω σου δεν σου αρέσει.




> _Originally posted by konina_
> το ξερω κοριτσακια... κ ο αντρας μου αυτο μου λεει...αλλα οταν εισαι σενα χωρο που ολες οι γυναικες ειναι 50-60 κιλα ε μια πτωση της αυτοπεποιθησης σου την παθαινεις.....


ε λοιπόν δεν παθαίνεις τίποτα πίστεψέ με!!!Φέτος πήγαινα σε μία παραλία που όλες μα όλες είχαν κορμάρα,ΑΛΛΑ δεν είχαν τουπέ και ύφος,ε σε πληρηφορώ φόραγα το μπικινάκι μου και μια χαρά ένιωθα!Σήμερα πήγα στο κολυμβητήριο,όλες (εκτός από μία αλλη κοπέλα ) ήταν κορμάρες,δεν ένιωσα καθόλου άσχημα!Δεν ξέρω ίσως φταίει το γεγονός πως 21 κιλά έχουν φύγει από επάνω μου,ίσως φταίει το γεγονός πως φοράω ρούχα που τα 4 τελευταία χρόνια απλά τα ανέβαζα-κατέβαζα στο πατάρι.Πάντως άσχημα δεν νιώθω ανάμεσα στις αδύνατες και ίσα-ίσα αν είναι και υπερβολικά αδύνατες τις σχολιάζω κιόλας  :Big Grin: 

ζητώ συγνώμη για το μεγάλο πόστ μου,στέλνω σε όλες σας από ένα γλυκό φιλί και εύχομαι όλων μας τα όνειρα να γίνουν σύντομα πραγματικότητα :yes::yes:

----------


## Ava_ed

Aγγελουδάκι μου, πού και πού νιώθουμε την ανάγκη να παραμυθιάσουμε τον εαυτό μας. Είναι και θέμα χαρακτήρα βέβαια..
Όταν ήμουν στο αποκορύφωμα των κιλών μου, φαινομενικά δεν άκουγα κανέναν. Ούτε τις παροτρύνσεις του τότε φίλου μου, ούτε τα παρακάλια της οικογένειάς μου, ούτε τα κακεντρεχή αστεία και σχόλια εις βάρος μου, τίποτα. Ήμουν πολύ δυστυχισμένη, γιατί μέσα μου ήξερα πως όλοι είχαν δίκιο και ότι το είχα παρακάνει. Όπως είπε και η konina, φαινομενικά αποδεχόμουν το σώμα μου και την κατάστασή μου, στην πραγματικότητα, όμως, είχα παραιτηθεί από τη ζωή και τις χαρές της. Αν πίστεψα προσωπικά ότι η Πωλίνα αισθανόταν θεά? Ποτέ! Όλοι γνωρίζουμε, έστω και βαθιά μέσα μας, την πραγματικότητα. Όμορφες, ναι, θηλυκές, ίσως, αυτό που θα θέλαμε να είμαστε στην πραγματικότητα? Όχι. Τώρα βιώνει τη δική της αποκάλυψη. Αρχίζει να δείχνει όπως ποτέ της δεν τόλμησε να ονειρευτεί και είναι μονόδρομος. Ίσως αρχίζουν να κλονίζονται και άλλες λεπτές ισορροπίες, κάποια δεδομένα, δεν ξέρω, η ίδια μόνο είναι σε θέση να μας πει. 
Πήγα πισίνα σήμερα και ήταν τέλεια! Έκανα αρχικά τη γυμναστική μου και μετά παραδόθηκα στη χαλάρωση. Τόση χαλάρωση, που σηκώθηκα κι έφυγα για να μη με ξυπνήσουν την ώρα που θα έκλειναν!

----------


## konina

αγγελουδακι το ξερω οτι μπορω κ τωρα να βρω τετοια εσωρουχα...σημασια ομως δεν εχει μονο να μπεις, αλλα κ να σου αρεσει αυτο που βλεπεις...  :Wink:  κ προς το παρον δεν με ικανοποιει το αποτελεσμα....




> _Originally posted by Ava_
> Aγγελουδάκι μου, πού και πού νιώθουμε την ανάγκη να παραμυθιάσουμε τον εαυτό μας. Είναι και θέμα χαρακτήρα βέβαια..
> Όταν ήμουν στο αποκορύφωμα των κιλών μου, φαινομενικά δεν άκουγα κανέναν. Ούτε τις παροτρύνσεις του τότε φίλου μου, ούτε τα παρακάλια της οικογένειάς μου, ούτε τα κακεντρεχή αστεία και σχόλια εις βάρος μου, τίποτα. Ήμουν πολύ δυστυχισμένη, γιατί μέσα μου ήξερα πως όλοι είχαν δίκιο και ότι το είχα παρακάνει. Όπως είπε και η konina, φαινομενικά αποδεχόμουν το σώμα μου και την κατάστασή μου, στην πραγματικότητα, όμως, είχα παραιτηθεί από τη ζωή και τις χαρές της. Αν πίστεψα προσωπικά ότι η Πωλίνα αισθανόταν θεά? Ποτέ! Όλοι γνωρίζουμε, έστω και βαθιά μέσα μας, την πραγματικότητα. Όμορφες, ναι, θηλυκές, ίσως, αυτό που θα θέλαμε να είμαστε στην πραγματικότητα? Όχι. Τώρα βιώνει τη δική της αποκάλυψη. Αρχίζει να δείχνει όπως ποτέ της δεν τόλμησε να ονειρευτεί και είναι μονόδρομος. Ίσως αρχίζουν να κλονίζονται και άλλες λεπτές ισορροπίες, κάποια δεδομένα, δεν ξέρω, η ίδια μόνο είναι σε θέση να μας πει.



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> δεν ξέρω από που μα αρχίσω με όλα αυτά που διάβασα.Πιο πολύ εντύπωση μου έκανε το γεγονός Πολίνα πως τόσα χρόνια υπερασπιζόσουν τον εαυτό σου λέγοντας πόσο όμορφη είσαι,εδώ μέσα το έχεις γράψει αμέτρητες φορές,θυμάμαι μέχρι και να έχεις τσακωθεί επειδή εσύ έλεγες πως στα κιλά που είσαι νιώθεις-είσαι όμορφη και κάποια άλλη διαφωνούσε.Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως τόσα χρόνια "παραμύθιαζες" τον εαυτό σου και ξαφνικά κατάλαβες πως έκανες λάθος για την ιδέα που είχες για τον εαυτό σου?Συνειδητά το έκανες?κορόιδευες τον εαυτό σου για να αντιμετωπίσεις τον κόσμο?Ξαφνικά κατάλαβες πως δεν νιώθεις τόσο όμορφη?ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως κάποιος μπορεί να πείσει τον εαυτό του πως είναι Θεός και ξαφνικά μια μέρα να πει οκ είμαι ένας απλός θνητός...Στα λέω πολύ καλή διάθεση αυτά ,απλά δεν το καταλαβαίνω!


Κι όπως Αγγελουδάκι, όσο κι αν δεν το πιστέβετε, πριν ένιωθα όμορφη. Και είχα πολύ πιο πολύ αυτοπεποίθηση από τώρα. Ούτε με παραμύθιαζα, αλλά ούτε κορόιδευα κανέναν. ήμουνα ο εαυτός μου και τότε μου άρεσα. Και ήξερα πως μπορούσα να κερδίσω ότι και όπιον ήθελα. Και΄αυτό έκανα. Μην με ρωτήσετε γιατί τώρα άλλαξαν τα πράγματα που νιώθω. Δεν ξέρω να σας απαντήσω. Ισως ήταν επειδή είχα μεγαλώσει σε ένα σώμα 100+ κιλών, και μέσα απο εκείνο το σώμα είχα μάθει πως να δείχνω τα θετικά μου, πως να δείχνω ελκιστική, πως να μην δέχομαι προσβολές και αστία για τα κιλά μου, με αποτέλεσμα να μην με ενοχλεί μια τυχών απόρρυψη από κάπιον. Δεν έδεινα καν συμασία, αφού όσες φορές προσπάθησα να κερδίσω κάπιον, το πετύχαινα. Αυτό το αποδικνύουν και οι σχέσεις που είχα από μικρή, και το γεγονός ότι ποτέ δεν έμεινα χωρίς σχέση. 

Τώρα ίσως άλλαξαν γιατί βλέπω ένα άλλο άτομο στον καθρεύτη μου, στις φωτογραφίες μου. Δεν λέω ότι δεν μου αρέσει αυτό που βλέπω. Απλά δεν μπορώ να το αποδεκτώ ότι είμαι εγώ. Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημά μου. 

Ξέρω ίσως τα λέω λίγο μπερδεμένα, αλλά είμαι και εγώ μπερδεμένη μέσα μου. 

Πάντος το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι ποτέ δεν πέταξα και ούτε πρόκειτε να πετάξω τις παλιές μου φώτο για να κρίψω το πως ήμουνα. Είναι η ζωή μου με τα λάθη της και τα σωστά της, και όσο και αν θυμώνω που με είχα κρατήσει τόσα χρόνια έτσι, (μή αναγνωρίζοντας τότε το πρόβλημα, όπως το αναγνωρίζω τώρα), νιώθω περίφανη για το ότι δεν μυζέριαζα, αλλά την ζούσα όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα. 

Τώρα είναι που πρέπει να βγω από την μυζέρια που με κατατέχει αυτές τις μέρες, και θα τα καταφέρω. 

Πάλι μπερδεμένα τα λέω, αλλά σίγουρα κάπιος θα με καταλάβει...

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλημέρα Πωλίνα και Πωλινοφίλες!

Μόλις διάβασα τις τελευταίες τρεις σελίδες και νιώθω πολύ όμορφα για τα λόγια που όλες της απευθύνατε.
Με διάθεση ουσιαστικής στήριξης,κατανόησης κι ενδιαφέροντος προσπαθήσατε να της φωτίσετε οπτικές,
που δυσκολεύεται αυτήν τη στιγμή να διαχειριστεί.Ειπώθηκαν αλήθειες ντυμένες αγάπη κι αυτό δεν μπορεί
παρά μόνο βοηθητικά να λειτουργήσει σε κάποιον που δείχνει να έχει τη δύναμη και διάθεση θετικότερα να εξελιχθεί.
Κάτι τέτοιες στιγμές χαίρομαι για το φόρουμ μας και ειδικότερα κάποια μέλη,που μέσα απ'αυτό έστω διαδικτυακά γνωρίζω.

Πελαγία,πολύ καιρό είχα να διαβάσω κάτι δικό σου και χαίρομαι που σε έχουμε και πάλι κοντά μας!
Ελπίζω να είσαι σε καλό δρόμο με τα δικά σου ζητήματα(και ποτέ δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο στα των κιλών).

Πωλινάκι μου,που μου τηλεφώνησες τις προάλλες στα ζόρια σου κι αντί να μου μιλήσεις γι'αυτά μου έλεγες πως δεν αδυνατίζεις...
θα σε δαγκώσω!Τα κορίτσια σου είπαν πάνω κάτω ό,τι θα σου έλεγα κι εγώ.Κυρίως πως όλο αυτό που βιώνεις είναι απόλυτα
αναμενόμενο στα πλαίσια της μεγάλης αλλαγής,που πραγματοποιείται στο σώμα σου κι έχει ασφαλώς αντίκτυπο και στην ψυχολογία σου.

Βρίσκεσαι σε ένα μεταβατικό στάδιο κι ως τέτοιο έχει αναστάτωση μεγάλη.ʼνοιξε το κουτί της Πανδώρας κι οι αποκαλύψεις πολλές!
Ταράχτηκαν ανεπανόρθωτα τα γνώριμα ύδατα της ύπαρξης σου και ο φόβος του αγνώστου φαντάζει πελώριος.
Καλείσαι να βρεις νέες ισορροπίες,νέες αντιδράσεις και συμπεριφορές,σχεδόν νέα ταυτότητα!

Χαίρομαι που ψάχνεσαι,που αυτοπαρατηρείσαι,που θυμώνεις(σπουδαίο βήμα ο θυμός!),που εξελίσσεσαι πιο συνειδητοποιημένα!
Μη σε τρομάζει όλο αυτό κι ας δείχνει σε πρώτη φάση να σε ρίχνει και κατ'επέκταση να σε κάνει να νιώθεις πως χάνεις τον εαυτό σου,
αυτόν που πάντα είχε το χαμόγελο τατουάζ,όλα τα έβλεπε θεϊκά ο κόσμος να καιγόταν,την Πωλίνα που κατάφερες οι άλλοι ν'αγαπούν.
Τώρα το κοινό είσαι εσύ!Σκοπός είναι εσύ να σε αγαπήσεις κι αυτό είναι πολλάκις δυσκολότερο!Έχω την αίσθηση πως πλέον είσαι 
κοντύτερα στην αλήθεια σου,στις πραγματικές σου ανάγκες,στις απαιτήσεις από την ποιότητα της ζωής σου,στη διεκδίκηση!

Απεκδύεσαι την ατσάλινη χιλιολιθοβολημένη πανοπλία σου και γυμνή καλείσαι ν'αμυνθείς με τις όποιες δικές σου δυνάμεις.
Πώς κάποιος σπάει το χέρι του και το έχει για κάποιο διάστημα σε γύψο,νιώθει μεγάλη ασφάλεια μέσα σ'αυτόν,μαθαίνει 
να λειτουργεί καλά μαζί του(κι ας έχει επιπλέον δυσκολία η καθημερινότητα)δέχεται με χαμόγελο τους γραμμένους μαρκαδόρους
πάνω του,διασκεδάζει τη διαφορετικότητα του κι εκεί που το έχει συνηθίσει καλείται να το αποχωριστεί και νιώθει το χέρι του μετέωρο
κι ανυπεράσπιστο,λες και πάντα το είχε σε γύψο και ξέχασε πώς ήταν χωρίς.Είχες κι εσύ πολύ καιρό την ψυχή σου σε γύψο,
Πωλινάκι μου και δειλά δειλά την ελευθερώνεις και η δόλια φοβάται να πετάξει ελεύθερη!Αναζητά το γνώριμο κλουβί 
να της δείξει και πάλι τα όρια της,τρομάζει από το απέραντο του ουρανού που της απλώνεται,νιώθει μικρή,χαμένη και μόνη.

Τα μεγέθη,που αρενείσαι να βάλεις και κρατάς φυλακισμένα στη ντουλάπα σου κι ας σε χωράνε πλέον,είναι τα κουστούμια
του νέου ρόλου,που καλείσαι να παίξεις στη σκηνή της ζωής σου.Αν δε νιώθεις ακόμα έτοιμη,δε χρειάζεται να πιεστείς.
Πάρε το χρόνο σου και θα δεις πως κάποια στιγμή θα το τολμήσεις.Αυτό κάνουν οι επεμβάσεις.Σου ράβουν σχετικά γρήγορα
το νέο σου κουστούμι,αλλά εσύ δεν προλαβαίνεις να ετοιμαστείς ψυχολογικά ν'ανέβεις στη σκηνή.Κοιτάζεις το ραμμένο πάνω σου 
ρούχο και λες πως δεν είναι για μένα,λάθος ταμπελάκι του έβαλαν.Στο νέο ρόλο δεν έχεις πια εγγυημένο το χειροκρότημα 
του κοινού,καλείσαι να το ξανακερδίσεις και μάλιστα σε κοινό απαιτητικότερο.Δε χρειάζεται να βγεις ακόμα στη σκηνή.
Δούλεψε το μέσα σου,φώτισε όλες τις οπτικές του μέχρι να το κατακτήσεις.Θα πάρει χρόνο,αλλά είναι εφικτό.Και μετά ποιός σε πιάνει!

Δεν εννοώ φυσικά το νυφοπάζαρο της πασαρέλας και του συναγωνισμού της!Ποτέ δε μου άρεσε αυτή η οπτική 
για τους ανθρώπους και τις μεταξύ τους σχέσεις.Το βρίσκω προσβλητικό κι υποτιμητικό κι όχι επειδή όσα δε φτάνει 
η αλεπού τα κάνει κρεμαστάρια...(μην ανοίξω τώρα νέα ανάλυση και πλατυάσω με κίνδυνο να κουράσω).

Αναφέρομαι στην νέα Πωλίνα,που αναγεννιέται,εκείνη σε ισορροπία και γαλήνη ανάμεσα στις αμφιθυμικές πλευρές της.
Οι πόντοι που αλλάζουν στη μεζούρα,το μέγιστο μέχρι πρότινος ζητούμενο,δείχνει να μην είναι τόσο μαγικά αποκλειστικά θετικό.
Όλα όσα φέρνει στην επιφάνεια αποκαλύπτουν δυσκολότερους στόχους στο προσκήνιο,πιο σύνθετους και σπουδαίους.

Ευχή μου να έχεις τη φώτιση ορθά να διακρίνεις και δυνατά να προχωρήσεις στο καλύτερο δυνατό σου!Κι όλοι εμείς,είδες,δίπλα σου!

Ελεύθερα μας πετάγματα!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_ 
> 
> Πάντος το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι ποτέ δεν πέταξα και ούτε πρόκειτε να πετάξω τις παλιές μου φώτο για να κρίψω το πως ήμουνα. Είναι η ζωή μου με τα λάθη της και τα σωστά της, και όσο και αν θυμώνω που με είχα κρατήσει τόσα χρόνια έτσι, (μή αναγνωρίζοντας τότε το πρόβλημα, όπως το αναγνωρίζω τώρα), νιώθω περίφανη για το ότι δεν μυζέριαζα, αλλά την ζούσα όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα.


:thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

Ναταλάκι μου σε ευχαριστώ για το μύνημά σου. Προσπαθώ ότι καλύτερο μπορώ να κάνω για την Πωλίνα, και πιστεύω πως θα τα καταφέρω...

Οσο για το να με δαγκώσεις επειδή δεν σου είπα τίποτα προχτες που σε πήρα, αυτό για να γίνει πρέπει να συναντηθούμε, επομένως άμμα είναι να σε δω, καλοδεχούμενο το δάγκωμα!!!!!!!!

----------


## Adda_ed

Είναι τόσο συγκινητικό αυτό που γίνεται... Πωλίνα, θαυμάζω το θάρρος σου να εξωτερικεύσεις όλα αυτά τα συναισθήματα, και τα υπόλοιπα κορίτσια πόσο πολύ σε στηρίζουν, τα λόγια τους είναι βάλσαμο για την ψυχή. Πολλά από τα ποστς είναι λόγια που θα ήθελα να σου πω κι εγώ, και επίσης πολλά από τα συναισθήματα που νιώθεις είναι ότι νιώθω κι εγώ, πόσο πολύ σε καταλαβαίνω κορίτσι μου. Έχεις φίλους, και ανθρώπους που σε αγαπάνε, μην πτοείσαι, και μην αφήνεις τίποτα να σε ρίξει. Εσύ να είσαι καλά, μπορείς??? :thumbup:

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> Καλημέρα Πωλίνα και Πωλινοφίλες!
> 
> Μόλις διάβασα τις τελευταίες τρεις σελίδες και νιώθω πολύ όμορφα για τα λόγια που όλες της απευθύνατε.
> Με διάθεση ουσιαστικής στήριξης,κατανόησης κι ενδιαφέροντος προσπαθήσατε να της φωτίσετε οπτικές,
> που δυσκολεύεται αυτήν τη στιγμή να διαχειριστεί.Ειπώθηκαν αλήθειες ντυμένες αγάπη κι αυτό δεν μπορεί
> παρά μόνο βοηθητικά να λειτουργήσει σε κάποιον που δείχνει να έχει τη δύναμη και διάθεση θετικότερα να εξελιχθεί.
> Κάτι τέτοιες στιγμές χαίρομαι για το φόρουμ μας και ειδικότερα κάποια μέλη,που μέσα απ'αυτό έστω διαδικτυακά γνωρίζω.
> 
> ...


Θα συμφωνησω σε ολα εκτος απο τα εντονα γραμματα.... Ο συναγωνισμος κ οχι ο ανταγωνισμος, μας κινητοποιει στη ζωη μας... κοιταμε γυρω μας αλλους ανθρωπους, θελουμε να τους μοιασουμε, τους θαυμαζουμε, θελουμε να πετυχουμε τα ιδια με αυτους κ ακομα περισσοτερα...μας βοηθαει να κατανοησουμε ποιος ειναι ο ¨ιδανικος μας εαυτος¨ κ να προσπαθησουμε να τον κανουμε πραγματικοτητα.... μεσα σε ολα αυτα ειναι κ η διεκδικηση, η αναγνωριση, η επιβεβαιωση απο το αλλο φυλο.... αυτο δεν ειναι κακο...υγιες ειναι.... κ η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν καταλαβα τι ακριβως εννοεις "νυφοπαζαρο της πασαρελας", αλλα αν εννοεις την προβολη κ την προωθηση κ της εξωτερικης εμφανισης εκτος απο το πνευμα, κ αυτο απολυτα υγιες ειναι...το σωμα μας ειναι κομματι του εαυτου μας.... οπως φροντιζουμε κ καλλωπιζουμε τον εσωτερικο μας κοσμο κ σπουδαζουμε, ενημερωνομαστε, εμπλουτιζουμε τις γνωσεις μας κτλ, την ιδια φροντιδα αξιζει κ το σωμα μας..... δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι ο εσωτερικος κοσμος αξιζει περισσοτερη φροντιδα απο τον εξωτερικο ή γτ ειναι προσβλητικο κ να εισαι ομορφος κ να το δειχνεις....

εννοειται οτι διαφωνω καθετα με την λογικη οτι αρκει η εξωτερικη εμφανιση για να εισαι "ομορφος κ επιτυχημενος"κ οποιος το υποστηριζει αυτο συνηθως εχει παντελη ελλειψη παιδειας....
απο την αλλη ομως οταν ακους οτι σημασια εχει να εισαι μονο εξυπνος κ καλλιεργημενος, τοτε αυτος που το λεει ειναι ή ασχημος ή χοντρός ή και τα δυο..... 

προσωπικα αισθανομαι το ίδιο ενοχλημενη οταν βρισκομαι σε εναν χωρο με ατομα που η μονη τους ενασχοληση ειναι τα νυχια, τα ψωνια κ οι νεες κολεξιον, και οταν βρισκομαι σε εναν χωρο με ατομα που μπορω να συζητησω τα παντα αλλα εχουν παραμελημενη εμφανιση... μου χαλανε την αισθητικη κ οι δυο περιπτωσεις...

----------


## mamadyo

εγω ημουν 70% εμφανιση και 30% εσωτερικος κοσμος....και για καλη μου τυχη οι δυσκολιες αρχισαν πριν χασω την εμφανιση....και εφτασε ενα 50-50...και μετα ενα 40-60....και ξαφνικα απο τη μια τα κιλα απο την αλλη καποια αρρωστεια ξεχασα την ωραια εμφανιση....
Δεν ξερω τι με εκανε να κρατηθω, να βρω νεες ισορροπιες και να το αντεξω...ισως αυτα που ειχα περασει, ισως τα παιδια μου, ισως ολα μαζι.....
Ακομη ομως και σημερα , οταν με βλεπω στον υπνο μου...παντα οσο ομορφη ημουν τοτε με βλεπω....:sniff:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by synnefia_
> Εγώ, πάλι, νιώθω ότι η εξωτερική εμφάνιση είναι μια φούσκα. Αργά ή γρήγορα σπάει, όσο όμορφη κι αν ήταν. Διαρκεί μόνο για τις πρώτες 3-4 δεκαετίες της ζωής, ίσως και πολλά λέω. Το μόνο βέβαιο είναι ότι θα σπάσει.
> 
> Αν μια ζωή αντιμετώπιζες αυτή τη φούσκα ως το μισό κομμάτι του εαυτού σου (50% βαρύτητα η εξωτερική εμφάνιση, 50% ο εσωτερικός κόσμος), όταν σου σκάσει μένεις με το τίποτα στο χέρι και χάσκεις σαν χάνος.
> 
> Αν την αντιμετωπίζεις ως κάτι που "σου κλήρωσε" μεν όμορφο, αλλά δεν τρέχει και τίποτα, κουλ, ή ως κάτι στο οποίο υστερείς μεν αλλά δεν χολοσκάς κιόλας, τότε ωριμάζεις πολύ πιο ισορροπημένα ως άνθρωπος.
> 
> Όσον αφορά την ερωτευσιμότητα με καλύπτουν απόλυτα δυο φράσεις. Το περίφημο "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder" και το άλλο που έγραψε τις προάλλες δεν-θυμάμαι-ποιο-μέλος: "Ο έρωτας είναι θέμα χημείας, όχι εμφάνισης."
> 
> ...


Μη το λες, η μανα μου ειναι 65 και ειναι πανεμορφη, παντα προσεχε τον εαυτο της. 
Και η αδερφη της το ιδιο, απο μικρες ηταν κοκετες. 
Ο ερωτας ειναι μεν θεμα χημειας, αλλα η ομορφια ειναι θεμα προσοχης. 

Αν δεν κανεις κατι για τον εαυτο σου, ειτε ειναι γυμναστικη, ειτε ειναι ενας καθαρισμος προσωπου/μια αποτριχωση/ενα μανικιουρ... σαφως θα εχεις μονο τη χημεια με τη μερια σου. 

Αν και κατα τη γνωμη μου, η χημεια κανει φιλους.
Πολυ διαφορετικο απο τον ερωτα. Ο ερωτας ερχετε σπανια, η χημεια αναλογα τους ανθρωπους που συναντας.

----------


## Ava_ed

Εγώ πάλι θα πω πως όποιο εφόδιο έχει κανείς κέρδος είναι. Πόσοι και πόσοι άνθρωποι των γραμμάτων και των τεχνών βρήκαν τη γαλήνη και την ισορροπία μέσα με την ενασχόληση με τα έσω τους? (πραγματικά ελπίζω να είναι αρκετοί).. Πόσα κορίτσια πέτυχαν όσα ονειρευόταν με μοναδικό όπλο την ομορφιά τους? (πραγματικά ελπίζω να παρέμειναν ευτυχισμένες στην πορεία)..
Στην πραγματικότητα το ερώτημα ομορφιά ή εσωτερικός κόσμος δεν υφίσταται. Τα θέλουμε όλα, στο μέτρο που μπορούμε.
Αν καλούμουν τώρα να διαλέξω μόνον ένα από τα δύο, δεν θα μπορούσα. Γιατί κανένα από τα δύο δεν είναι αρκετό από μόνο του.
Στο σημείο αυτό θα ήθελα να σας παροτρύνω σε κάτι: Ασχοληθείτε, όσες σας ενδιαφέρει φυσικά, και με τα δύο, εγκαίρως και ταυτόχρονα. Μην αφήνετε τον καιρό σας να πάει χαμένο. Θλίβομαι όταν βλέπω νέα παιδιά να ακροβατούν στο όριο της αγραμματοσύνης. Σχολεία, φροντιστήρια, εξωτερικά ερεθίσματα, μμε, τα πάντα υπάρχουν γύρω μας. Δεν είναι δυνατό να βλέπουμε τη νεολαία να μην είναι σε θέση να αρθρώσει μια σωστή φράση, να περιφρονεί τόσο την ελληνική γλώσσα, να μην ενδιαφέρεται για το κεφάλαιο μόρφωση. Από την άλλη, φροντίστε το σώμα σας και την ομορφιά σας γενικότερα. Είναι υπέροχη η αίσθηση να τα καταφέρνεις παντού. Αυτό δυστυχώς άργησα να το ανακαλύψω, αλλά κάλλιο αργά, παρά ποτέ.
Κάντε τα όλα και κάντε τα εγκαίρως!
Και, απαντώντας στη synnefia, θα πω ότι διαφωνώ. Η ομορφιά σε χάνεται, αφήνει ίχνη. Υπάρχουν ηλικιωμένοι άνθρωποι, που φαίνεται ότι στα νιάτα τους υπήρξαν ωραίοι. Σε ότι αφορά δε, τον έρωτα και την έλξη, σίγουρα μία φροντισμένη εμφάνιση είναι καλύτερος "μαγνήτης". Έχεις περισσότερες και καλύτερες ευκαιρίες να βιώσεις τη χημεία που απαιτεί το ερωτικό ταίριασμα.

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by Ava_
> Εγώ πάλι θα πω πως όποιο εφόδιο έχει κανείς κέρδος είναι. Πόσοι και πόσοι άνθρωποι των γραμμάτων και των τεχνών βρήκαν τη γαλήνη και την ισορροπία μέσα με την ενασχόληση με τα έσω τους? (πραγματικά ελπίζω να είναι αρκετοί).. Πόσα κορίτσια πέτυχαν όσα ονειρευόταν με μοναδικό όπλο την ομορφιά τους? (πραγματικά ελπίζω να παρέμειναν ευτυχισμένες στην πορεία)..
> Στην πραγματικότητα το ερώτημα ομορφιά ή εσωτερικός κόσμος δεν υφίσταται. Τα θέλουμε όλα, στο μέτρο που μπορούμε.
> Αν καλούμουν τώρα να διαλέξω μόνον ένα από τα δύο, δεν θα μπορούσα. Γιατί κανένα από τα δύο δεν είναι αρκετό από μόνο του.
> Στο σημείο αυτό θα ήθελα να σας παροτρύνω σε κάτι: Ασχοληθείτε, όσες σας ενδιαφέρει φυσικά, και με τα δύο, εγκαίρως και ταυτόχρονα. Μην αφήνετε τον καιρό σας να πάει χαμένο. Θλίβομαι όταν βλέπω νέα παιδιά να ακροβατούν στο όριο της αγραμματοσύνης. Σχολεία, φροντιστήρια, εξωτερικά ερεθίσματα, μμε, τα πάντα υπάρχουν γύρω μας. Δεν είναι δυνατό να βλέπουμε τη νεολαία να μην είναι σε θέση να αρθρώσει μια σωστή φράση, να περιφρονεί τόσο την ελληνική γλώσσα, να μην ενδιαφέρεται για το κεφάλαιο μόρφωση. Από την άλλη, φροντίστε το σώμα σας και την ομορφιά σας γενικότερα. Είναι υπέροχη η αίσθηση να τα καταφέρνεις παντού. Αυτό δυστυχώς άργησα να το ανακαλύψω, αλλά κάλλιο αργά, παρά ποτέ.
> Κάντε τα όλα και κάντε τα εγκαίρως!
> Και, απαντώντας στη synnefia, θα πω ότι διαφωνώ. Η ομορφιά σε χάνεται, αφήνει ίχνη. Υπάρχουν ηλικιωμένοι άνθρωποι, που φαίνεται ότι στα νιάτα τους υπήρξαν ωραίοι. Σε ότι αφορά δε, τον έρωτα και την έλξη, σίγουρα μία φροντισμένη εμφάνιση είναι καλύτερος "μαγνήτης". Έχεις περισσότερες και καλύτερες ευκαιρίες να βιώσεις τη χημεία που απαιτεί το ερωτικό ταίριασμα.


Ακριβως.

Εγω παλι δε καταλαβαινω γιατι να ενοχοποιηθει το γεγονος οτι θελουν μερικοι να'ναι απλα καλυτεροι σε κατι. Ο,τι βελτιωση μπορει να κανει καποιος ειναι καλο. Σεβομαι ολες τις φιλοσοφιες αλλα θα ελεγα ο καθενας να κανει αυτο που αισθανεται να κανει, αλλιως θα το'χει καημο. Αν τα πολυφιλοσοφισεις ολα, δεν υπαρχει ουσιαστικος λογος να κανεις τιποτα.

Εφοσον καποιος που "παλευει" να καταφερει μια βελτιωση,
ειτε στη εμφανιση του, (με αντικρουση το "η ομορφια εξασθενει"), στα οικονομικα του (με αντικρουση "τα λεφτα δεν φερνουν τη ευτυχια") 
και σε οοοοοολες αυτες τις φιλοσοφιες... εγω ρωταω παντα γιατι να ενοχοποιηθει καποιος που θελει να αιστανθει καλυτερα με τον τροπο που θεωρει ο ιδιος οτι θα'ναι πιο ευτυχισμενος;

----------


## Ava_ed

Κανείς δεν κατηγορεί κανέναν. Θυμώνω, όμως, όταν λέγονται αφοριστικά πράγματα, με σκοπό να αισθανθεί ο συνομιλητής άσχημα.
Σε κάποιον που μου είπε το γνωστό σλόγκαν "το χρήμα δε φέρνει την ευτυχία, την υγειά μας να' χουμε", ξέρεις τι απάντησα?
Αν ήμουν άρρωστη, θα προτιμούσα να είμαι πλούσια, παρά φτωχή. Για υγιής, δε, δεν το συζητώ καν.
ʼρα, καταλήγουμε στον ίδιο παρανομαστή: Όσο περισσότερα έχεις στη ζωή, τόσο το καλύτερο. Για σένα και για τους γύρω σου.

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

παν μετρο αριστον! 

δεν ειναι αναγκη να πλακωθουμε στις πλαστικες καθε χρονο, ουτε και χρειαζεται να βγαινουμε εξω ασουλουπωτες.

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by synnefia_
> Εγώ, πάλι, νιώθω ότι η εξωτερική εμφάνιση είναι μια φούσκα. Αργά ή γρήγορα σπάει, όσο όμορφη κι αν ήταν. Διαρκεί μόνο για τις πρώτες 3-4 δεκαετίες της ζωής, ίσως και πολλά λέω. Το μόνο βέβαιο είναι ότι θα σπάσει.
> 
> Αν μια ζωή αντιμετώπιζες αυτή τη φούσκα ως το μισό κομμάτι του εαυτού σου (50% βαρύτητα η εξωτερική εμφάνιση, 50% ο εσωτερικός κόσμος), όταν σου σκάσει μένεις με το τίποτα στο χέρι και χάσκεις σαν χάνος.
> ...





> _Originally posted by Ava_
> Εγώ πάλι θα πω πως όποιο εφόδιο έχει κανείς κέρδος είναι. Πόσοι και πόσοι άνθρωποι των γραμμάτων και των τεχνών βρήκαν τη γαλήνη και την ισορροπία μέσα με την ενασχόληση με τα έσω τους? (πραγματικά ελπίζω να είναι αρκετοί).. Πόσα κορίτσια πέτυχαν όσα ονειρευόταν με μοναδικό όπλο την ομορφιά τους? (πραγματικά ελπίζω να παρέμειναν ευτυχισμένες στην πορεία)..
> Στην πραγματικότητα το ερώτημα ομορφιά ή εσωτερικός κόσμος δεν υφίσταται. Τα θέλουμε όλα, στο μέτρο που μπορούμε.
> Αν καλούμουν τώρα να διαλέξω μόνον ένα από τα δύο, δεν θα μπορούσα. Γιατί κανένα από τα δύο δεν είναι αρκετό από μόνο του.
> Στο σημείο αυτό θα ήθελα να σας παροτρύνω σε κάτι: Ασχοληθείτε, όσες σας ενδιαφέρει φυσικά, και με τα δύο, εγκαίρως και ταυτόχρονα. Μην αφήνετε τον καιρό σας να πάει χαμένο. Θλίβομαι όταν βλέπω νέα παιδιά να ακροβατούν στο όριο της αγραμματοσύνης. Σχολεία, φροντιστήρια, εξωτερικά ερεθίσματα, μμε, τα πάντα υπάρχουν γύρω μας. Δεν είναι δυνατό να βλέπουμε τη νεολαία να μην είναι σε θέση να αρθρώσει μια σωστή φράση, να περιφρονεί τόσο την ελληνική γλώσσα, να μην ενδιαφέρεται για το κεφάλαιο μόρφωση. Από την άλλη, φροντίστε το σώμα σας και την ομορφιά σας γενικότερα. Είναι υπέροχη η αίσθηση να τα καταφέρνεις παντού. Αυτό δυστυχώς άργησα να το ανακαλύψω, αλλά κάλλιο αργά, παρά ποτέ.
> Κάντε τα όλα και κάντε τα εγκαίρως!
> Και, απαντώντας στη synnefia, θα πω ότι διαφωνώ. Η ομορφιά σε χάνεται, αφήνει ίχνη. Υπάρχουν ηλικιωμένοι άνθρωποι, που φαίνεται ότι στα νιάτα τους υπήρξαν ωραίοι. Σε ότι αφορά δε, τον έρωτα και την έλξη, σίγουρα μία φροντισμένη εμφάνιση είναι καλύτερος "μαγνήτης". Έχεις περισσότερες και καλύτερες ευκαιρίες να βιώσεις τη χημεία που απαιτεί το ερωτικό ταίριασμα.



θα συμφωνησω με τη μαιρη κ την ανα, οι οποιες νομιζω οτι καταλαβαν ακριβως τι λεω.... προσεχω την εξωτερικη μου εμφανιση δεν σημαινει "ειμαι 1.80, ξανθη, με γαλαζια ματια, αψεγαδιαστο δερμα, χωρις κυτταριτιδα,χωρις ρυτιδες με ενα στηθος που κοιταει το θεο"... πολλα απο αυτα χανονται με την παροδο του χρονου...ασε που η ομορφια ειναι κ υποκειμενικη

προσεχω ομως την εμφανιση μου σημαινει οτι φροντιζω το σωμα μου, τον προσωπο μου κ τον εαυτο μου γενικοτερα, χρησιμοποιω αυτα που εχω την παρουσα στιγμη κ τα αναδεικνυω στο μεγιστο βαθμο.... κ ουτε πιστευω οτι ομορφος ειναι καποιος μονο στα 25 του.... δεν κ ξερω πως το βλεπεις εσυ συννεφια, αλλα οπως απαιτω απο τον εαυτο μου να ειμαι ενας ανθρωπος εξυπνος κ κοινωνικοεκπαιδευτικα μορφωμενος, περιμενω να ειμαι μια ομορφη 25αρα, μια ομορφη 40, μια ομορφη 60αρα χωρις να σημαινει οτι περιμενω να μενω ιδια...

κ οχι η ομορφια δεν χανεται, εξελισσεται.... υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που κ στα 70 τους ειναι γοητευτικοτατοι....

κ σαφως "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder" ομως για να ασχοληθει μαζι μου ο παρατηρητης με καποιον τροπο θα πρεπει να του τραβηξω την προσοχη, κ απο εκει κ επειτα εξαρταται κ απο τον παρατηρητη.... 
κ αυτη τη στιγμη μιλαμε για την πλεοψηφια των ανθρωπων...μειονοτητες υπαρχουν πολλες κ η καθε μια εχεις τη βιοθεωρια της......... 

υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που ασχολουνται μονο με την καλλιεργεια του πνευματος τους...δεν ειναι λαθος, αλλα κατι δειχνει...

υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που νομιζουν οτι με την ομορφια τους θα κερδισουν τα παντα, ουτε αυτο ειναι λαθος, αλλα παλι κι αυτο κατι δειχνει....

αυτο που λεμε ομως ειναι οτι το να μην αποδεχεσαι ενα κομματι του εαυτου σου κ συνειδητα να αρνεισαι να το φροντισεις, οποιο κομματι κ αν ειναι αυτο, ειναι θεμα.....

----------


## Ava_ed

Όχι ότι θα με χαλούσε και καμιά πλαστική. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο που θα επεδίωκα και κάποιο επιμορφωτικό σεμινάριο.
Είναι υγεία να ενδιαφέρεσαι για τη μόρφωση και την προσωπική σου εξέλιξη. Είναι υγεία, επίσης, να είσαι περιποιημένη, καλοβαλμένη, καλοντυμένη, να βγαίνεις έξω και να χαμογελάς με σιγουριά. Το ένα δεν αναιρεί το άλλο.

----------


## Mak

Ο διάλογος που γίνεται τις τελευταίες μέρες με αφετηρία τις ανησυχίες της Πωλίνας είναι από τους πιο εποικοδομητικούς που έχω διαβάσει τελευταία στο φόρουμ και με κάνει να νιώθω πραγματικά χαρούμενη που υπάρχει έδαφος για την καταγραφή των σκέψεων μας πέρα από τις ανησυχίες μας για το αν και πόσο αδυνατίζουμε..
Ευχαριστώ κορίτσια που γίνομαι κοινωνός των σκέψεων και των πεποιθήσεών σας, είναι μεγάλο κέρδος για μένα προσωπικά και για το φόρουμ.:thumbup:

----------


## Pelagia1000

Ειναι στην φυση της γυναικας να της αρεσει να ειναι ομορφη. Απλα νομιζω οτι τα τελευταια χρονια χασαμε το μετρο. Απαιτουμε να ειμαστε αδυνατες, να μην εχουμε κυταριτιδα, ουτε ρυτιδες. Θελουμε να γερασουμε και να μοιαζουμε νεες. Παλιοτερα ηταν μια Βουγιουκλακη που το ειχε καπως καταφερει, με τι κοστος αραγε?
Και τωρα το θελουμε ολες και το απαιτει και η κοινωνια. Θελουμε ολες να ειμαστε κορμαρες και κουκλαρες. Και κανουμε τα αδυνατα δυνατα. Και αν δεν ειμαστε νιωθουμε μειονεκτικα. Εννοειται οτι πρεπει να προσεχουμε τον εαυτο μας, το ντυσιμο μας και ολα τα σχετικα. Απλα την σημερινη εποχη αυτα δεν φτανουν...

----------


## NADINE_ed

:shocked2: Όλα αυτά προέκυψαν από το νυφοπάζαρο της πασαρέλας;

Αυτά τα κλισέ της πανέμορφης χαζής και του πανέξυπνου χοντροβρωμιάρη ποτέ δεν τα υιοθέτησα στις οπτικές μου.
Ποτέ δε μίλησα για διάζευξη.Είμαστε σύνθετες οντότητες κι είναι κάθε μας πλευρά σημαντικό κομμάτι του όλου μας.
Το αν θα επιλέξει κάποιος να δώσει έμφαση κάπου περισσότερο ή κατανείμει εξίσου την προσοχή του είναι καθαρά προσωπικό και σεβαστό.

Στο ανύπαρκτο ωστόσο δίλημμα αν έπρεπε να πάρω θέση θα εκτιμούσα περισσότερο τον εσωτερικό κόσμο.Κι εδώ ερχόμαστε
στο αυγό του Κολόμβου.Κατά την Κονίνα αυτό το υποστηρίζουν οι χοντροί ή οι άσχημοι ή οι ασχημόχοντροι.Αποκλείεται επειδή
γαλουχήθηκαν να δίνουν περισσότερη σημασία στο μέσα τους ν'αδιαφόρησαν για το έξω που δεν τους πολυένοιαζε;
Ή από την άλλη όσοι μεγάλωσαν και διαμορφώθηκαν με έμφαση στην εξωτερική εμφάνιση και όσα εξαιτίας της θα κέρδιζαν,
να παραμέλησαν την εσωτερική τους καλλιέργεια επειδή απλά δεν το θεώρησαν οι προτεραιότητες τους σημαντικό 
κι όχι επειδή γεννήθηκαν χαζοί;Πρόκειται για τα περίφημα "ψυχικά μοντέλα",βαθιά ριζωμένες υποθέσεις και γενικεύσεις,
που προσωπικά δε με βρίσκουν σύμφωνη.Κάθε άτομο είναι μια καθαρά ξεχωριστή περίπτωση,κράμα πολλών ιδιαίτερων ψηφίδων,
συνέπεια ατέρμονων αλυσίδων επιλογών,εξωγενών παραγότων,συνθηκών...Έλα,πα πού μου,να σου δείξω τ'αμπελοχώραφα σου! 




> _Originally posted by konina_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> 
> *Δεν εννοώ φυσικά το νυφοπάζαρο της πασαρέλας και του συναγωνισμού της!Ποτέ δε μου άρεσε αυτή η οπτική για τους ανθρώπους και τις μεταξύ τους σχέσεις.Το βρίσκω προσβλητικό κι υποτιμητικό κι όχι επειδή όσα δε φτάνει η αλεπού τα κάνει κρεμαστάρια...(μην ανοίξω τώρα νέα ανάλυση και πλατυάσω με κίνδυνο να κουράσω).*
> 
> ...


Αυτό που εννοούσα εγώ αφορούσε στο συναγωνισμό και στο θέμα της προβολής προσόντων στην αρένα της ερωτικής διεκδίκησης.
Έχω την εικόνα των παρατεταγμένων στο πεζοδρόμιο ιερόδουλων που προσπαθούν να προσελκύσουν πελάτη,κερδίζοντας τις άλλες.
Δε με βάζω σε καμία περίπτωση σε ράφι ανάμεσα σε άλλα προϊόντα να σπρώχνομαι για το ύψος λίγο χαμηλότερα του ματιού,
να ντυθώ κατακόκκινη συσκευασία για να χειραγωγήσω το χέρι να μ'επιλέξει ανάμεσα στα άλλα δίπλα μου.Κι όχι επειδή αν ανέβω 
στο ράφι αυτό θα σπάσει ή θα μείνω τελευταίο προϊόν που ούτε με αυτοκόλητο "δωρεάν" δε θα με πάρουν.Με θλίβει βαθύτατα
η εικόνα αυτή για την ανθρώπινη αξία και τις μεταξύ μας σχέσεις!Το βρίσκω υβριστικά υποτιμητικό για πλάσματα Θεού.

Μιλώ προσωπικά.Στα μαθητικά χρόνια ήμουν άριστη όχι για να είμαι απουσιολόγος της τάξης(κοινώς χαφιές),όχι για τη σημαία,
όχι για τα εφόδια στον επαγγελματικό αργότερα στίβο ούτε φυσικά για να βελτιώσω τα εσωτερικά μου προσόντα,αλλά επειδή 
μ'ενδιέφερε ό,τι μάθαινα κι ένιωθα την ανάγκη να το κατακτήσω.Όταν έπαψε να συμβαίνει αυτό(και για άλλους ωστόσο λόγους)
πάτωσα στις πανεπιστημιακές μου σπουδές.Το αν κάνω αποτρίχωση,είμαι καθαρή,ντύνομαι κομψά για το σωματότυπο μου
δεν το κάνω για να προσελκύσω το άλλο φύλο,ούτε για να γίνω ομορφότερη από τις άλλες,ν'ανέβει το κασέ μου.Αυτή είναι απλά
η αισθητική μου,χωρίς άλλες σκοπιμότητες.Ποτέ δε μιμήθηκα άλλον,δε ζήλεψα,δεν κινητοποιήθηκα από τις δικές του επιλογές,
πολύ περισσότερο δεν ψάχνω τον "ιδανικό μου εαυτό"μέσα από τους άλλους.Πώς θα μπορούσα άλλωστε;Μου ακούγεται εντελώς παράλογο!

Κι όσο για τον έρωτα τον έχω πολύ πιο ψηλά από προσόντα-νέον,που ελκύουν προσοχή ή πλειοψηφούντα τικς στη λίστα
απαιτήσεων του άλλου.Δε θα ήθελα ο άνθρωπος μου να θέλει να είναι μαζί μου επειδή είμαι Α,Β,Γ,Δ.Θα ήθελα να θέλει να είναι μαζί μου 
παρά τα Ε,Ζ,Η,Θ μου ενδεχομένως,αλλά κυρίως θα ήθελα να θέλει να είναι μαζί μου γιατί νιώθει πως δεν έχει άλλη επιλογή.
Πως η σχέση μας είναι μονόδρομος στο θέλω του χωρίς πώς και γιατί και θα κάνει ό,τι περνά από το χέρι του να τη βοηθήσει 
ν'ανθίσει.Κι ασφαλώς κι εγώ απ'την πλευρά μου το ίδιο.Ουτοπικό;Ηλίθια ρομαντικό;Από άλλο πλανήτη φερμένο;Αυτό πρεσβεύω.

Έχω την αίσθηση πως ένας λόγος που οι σχέσεις αλλοιώνονται στο χρόνο είναι-ανάμεσα στα άλλα-πως στηρίχτηκαν 
σε κάποια στοιχεία,που εντωμεταξύ άλλαξαν.Όταν αγαπάς τον άνθρωπο κι όχι το πορτοφόλι του ή την ομορφάδα του 
ή τις περγαμηνές του ή ό,τι άλλο τελικά ερωτεύτηκες,η όποια φθορά του χρόνου,οι μπόρες,οι αναπόφευκτες μεταβολές 
δεν είναι ικανές να κλονίσουν τη σχέση σε βαθμό συντέλειας.Υπάρχει σοβαρή αντιστάθμιση!

Σταματώ εδώ γιατί ήδη έχουμε βγει εκτός θέματος...Όχι πως μου είναι δυσάρεστη η κουβέντα...Το αντίθετο μάλιστα.

----------


## polinaki1983

Η ωρα ειναι περασμενες 22:00 κα εγω ξαπλωνω μονη στο κρεβατι μου βυθισμενη στις σκεψεις μου. Νιωθω πως εχω τιν αναγκη να μιλησω σε καπιον....στην αρχη σκεφτομαι να παρω το Ναταλακι μου τηλεφωνο αλλα μετα σκεφτηκα πως θα την ανυσιχισω χωρις να μπορω να της μιλησω ξεκαθαρα...... Μετα σκεφτηκα να κατσω ημερολογιο, αλλα και παλι δεν θα επερνα πισω απαντησεις..... Κατελιξα λοιπον στο να μπω απο το κινητο στο φορουμ και να γραψω στην κονικα προσωπικο μυνημα(λογω επαγγελματος θεωρισα πως μπορει να με βοηθησει)....με το που μπαινω ομως βλεπω πως υπηρχε αρκετη συζητηση και ειπα να την διαβασω και μετα. Και φτανω στο μυνημα της Ναταλιας που λεει για τις σχεσεις και τοτε με πιανει ενα γοερο (αν ειναι σωστη η λεξη) κλαμα...... Λες και καπιος της ψυθιρισε στο αυτι το τι με απασχολει, το τι ηθελα τοσο πολυ να την παρω για να της πω, και μου εδεινε με αυτο τον εμμεσο τροπο τις απαντησεις της........ Αυτη την στιγμη ειμαι πιο χαλια απο πριν.....δεν μπορω να σταματισω να κλαιω...... Εχω τοσο μεγαλη αναγκη απο μια αγκαλια......ολογιο, αλλα και παλι δεν θα επερνα πισω απαντησεις..... Κατελιξα λοιπον στο να μπω απο το κινητο στο φορουμ και να γραψω στην κονικα προσωπικο μυνημα(λογω επαγγελματος θεωρισα πως μπορει να με βοηθησει)....με το που μπαινω ομως βλεπω πως υπηρχε αρκετη συζητηση και ειπα να την διαβασω και μετα. Και φτανω στο μυνημα της Ναταλιας που λεει για τις σχεσεις και τοτε με πιανει ενα γοερο (αν ειναι σωστη η λεξη) κλαμα...... Λες και καπιος της ψυθιρισε στο αυτι το τι με απασχολει, το τι ηθελα τοσο πολυ να την παρω για να της πω, και μου εδεινε με αυτο τον εμμεσο τροπο τις απαντησεις της........ Αυτη την στιγμη ειμαι πιο χαλια απο πριν.....δεν μπορω να σταματισω να κλαιω...... Εχω τοσο μεγαλη αναγκη απο μια αγκαλια......

----------


## NADINE_ed

Πωλινάκι μου

----------


## polinaki1983

Νιωθω οτι θελω να εξαφανιστω....... Να κατσω σε μια γωνια και να κλαιω μερες ολοκληρες....και να ειμαι αορατη να μην με βλεπει κανεις...... Να μην με ακουει κανεις..... Να μπορεσω να βαλω μια σειρα μεσα στο μυαλο μου και να οριοθετησω καπια πραγματα και καταστασεις... Θελω να βρω την δυναμη να σταθω στα ποδια μου..... Νιωθω τοσο αδυναμη..... Τοσο μονη..... Μονο ο μικρουλης μου με κραταει ακομα γονατιστη και δεν με αφηνει να πεσω. Αλλα ποσο ακομα θα μπορει και αυτο το καημενο να σηκωνει το βαρος μου? Για ποσο ακομα θα αντεχει να βλεπει την μαμα στεναχωρεμενη και θα της δεινει αγκαλια και φιλακι στα χειλη? Το απογευματακι που ξαπλωνε και εβλεπε το ντιβιντι του, ξαπλωσα για λιγο διπλα του και τον απολαμβανα.... Ξαφνηκα γυρναει και μου λεει 'μαμα αγαπω σε πολλα. Ως το φεγγαρι και παλε πισω' και με εσφηξε στην αγγαλια του. Εκεινη την στιγμη παρακαλουσα να σταματησει ο χρονος και να μηνουμε για παντα εκει........

----------


## NADINE_ed

Πωλίναααααα

----------


## Ava_ed

Synnefia μου, καθόλου δεν εννοούσα εσένα, μην το παίρνεις προσωπικά. Εννοώ άτομα σαν αυτόν που μου είπε τα περί υγείας και χρήματος, σαν αυτούς που την ίδια στιγμή που χαζεύουν realities για να ξεπεράσουν την προσωπική τους μιζέρια και να πειστούν ότι υπάρχουν και χειρότερα χάλια από τα δικά τους, μιλούν αφοριστικά για τη δυστυχία γύρω τους. Αυτοί οι μίζεροι, κακεντρεχείς και λίγοι άνθρωποι μου τη δίνουν στα νεύρα.

----------


## Ava_ed

Πωλινάκι μου, έλα κορίτσι μου, χαμογέλα λίγο. Κοίτα γύρω σου και δες πόσα πράγματα έχεις να εκτιμήσεις και να χαρείς γι' αυτά. 
Ένα λατρεμένο γιόκα, φίλους εκεί κι εδώ, άτομα που νοιάζονται.. Ξέρω πως αυτή τη στιγμή είναι δύσκολο να σκεφτείς καθαρά, αλλά όταν ηρεμήσεις, θα δεις ότι υπάρχει χαρά και αγάπη γύρω σου και σε περιμένουν!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχ ναταλακι μου............. :Frown:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Ava_
> Πωλινάκι μου, έλα κορίτσι μου, χαμογέλα λίγο. Κοίτα γύρω σου και δες πόσα πράγματα έχεις να εκτιμήσεις και να χαρείς γι' αυτά. 
> Ένα λατρεμένο γιόκα, φίλους εκεί κι εδώ, άτομα που νοιάζονται.. Ξέρω πως αυτή τη στιγμή είναι δύσκολο να σκεφτείς καθαρά, αλλά όταν ηρεμήσεις, θα δεις ότι υπάρχει χαρά και αγάπη γύρω σου και σε περιμένουν!


 δεν εχω φιλους εδω καλη μου..... Μονο γνωστους....... Η κολλητη μου επεσε σε βαρια μορφης καταθληψη και δεν μιλαει σε κανενα παρα μονο στον ψυχιατρο της, η ξαδελφη μου που ειμαστε πολυ δεμενες τρεχει με το διαζυγιο της, και εγω εμεινα μονη..... Μονο εσας εδω εχω.... Αλλα και παλι καποτε νιωθω πως γινομαι ανιαρη και βαρετη.........

----------


## Ava_ed

Τελικά όλοι συμφωνούμε διαφωνώντας ή διαφωνούμε συμφωνώντας. 
Ναταλία μου, ρομαντικά τα όσα οραματίζεσαι, όχι όμως ουτοπικά. Αρκεί να είσαι τυχερή! Πώς βρίσκονται αυτοί οι άνθρωποι, μου λες κι εμένα? Δεν θέλεις κάποια εχέγγυα? Θαυμάζω προσωπικά τον ισχυρό χαρακτήρα - προσωπικότητα στον άντρα, το οποίο συνήθως συνεπάγεται περγαμηνές και οικονομική ισχύ και μετά την ομορφιά. Θα μου πεις, τις είδαμε και τις δικές σου τις προκοπές! Νομίζω ότι ξέρεις τι σκέφτομαι αυτή τη στιγμή, για το τι στερήθηκα εξαιτίας της απεριποίητης μέχρι τώρα εμφάνισής μου. Ας μην επεκταθώ περαιτέρω, δεν θα ήθελα. Εσύ ξέρεις.. Θα ήθελα να μπορώ να γυρίσω το χρόνο πίσω και να κάνω τις τωρινές μου επιλογές τότε που έπρεπε. Μπορεί να ακούγομαι σαν ιερόδουλη, αλλά ναι, πιστεύω πως άλλη θα ήταν η πορεία μου, αν έκανα τότε όσα κάνω τώρα.  :Frown:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by synnefia_
> Χάλια στο κάναμε το νήμα, Πωλίνα. Έχεις την κρίση σου, έχεις να διαβάζεις και μια σελίδα θεωριών περί ομορφιάς. Sorry.


καθολου χαλια δεν μου το κανατε.....αλλωστε εδω οτι θυμηθουμε συζηταμε....μεχρι και τις τουρτες μου ποσταρω επομενως μην ανχωνεσε....καθε μυνημα καλοδεχουμενο....

----------


## Ava_ed

Συννεφιά μου, δε νομίζω πως είμαι σε θέση να προκαλέσω φόβο. Καθόλου, σε διαβεβαιώ..

Πωλινάκι μου, θεωρείς πως είναι λίγο να έχεις τόσους ανθρώπους να σου γράφουν με αγάπη και κατανόηση? Εμένα οι συγκυρίες της ζωής μου τα έφεραν έτσι που στα πραγματικά δύσκολα είμαι μόνη. Κι αυτό όχι γιατί δεν έχω αγάπη, αλλά πάντα κάτι γίνεται και παραμένω μόνη τις στιγμές που θέλω να ουρλιάξω από απόγνωση.

----------


## polinaki1983

Δεν θεωρω πως ειναι λιγο αβα μου το να μου γραφουν τοσα ατομα, απλα ειναι στιγμες που θα ηθελα αυτα τα ατομα κοντα μου. Διπλα μου. Να τα κοιταω στα ματια κιας μην μιλαμε καθολου.... Αλλα αφου δεν τα εχω, θα ηθελα πολυ να μπορουσα να μεινω μονη.....να ουρλιαξω, να βρισω, να σπασω πραγματα χωρις να μπορει να με κρινει κανεις, χωρις να μπορει να με πει τρελλη κανεις.....

----------


## konina

θα συμφωνησω με τη ναντιν οτι παρα τις διαφωνιες μας η συζητηση μας κ εμενα μου φαινεται πολυ εποικοδομητικη κ πραγματικα μου αρεσει....

πωλινα μου αν νιωθεις οτι θες να κλαψεις καν'το, απλα προσπαθησε να δεις μεσα σου "τι σου εκαναν" τα λογια της ναντιν κ το προκαλεσαν αυτο...ποια κουμπια πατησαν μεσα σου....
κ αν θες να συζητησουμε κατι κατ'ιδιαν, στειλε ελευθερα...

όσο γι'αυτα που λες ναντιν, παντα ειμαστε με εναν ανθρωπο για τον α,β,γ,δ.... λογο.... ειτε αυτος ο λογος ειναι το πως μας κανει να νιωθουμε, ειτε το πως φανταζει στα ματια μας παντα υπαρχει ενας λογος.... γι'αυτο κ δεν μπορουμε να ειμαστε με τον καθενα... ο καθενας εχει καποια στανταρτς στο μυαλο του κ αυτα ψαχνει να βρει ή καποια αλλα που πρεπει να αποφυγει...κ ακομα κ αν οπως λες τα πραγματα αλλαζουν, γι'αυτο λεμε οτι οι σχεσεις περνανε κρισεις, αναθερμαινονται, διαλυονται κ συχνα επιβεβαιωνουν τη δυναμη τους... στις ανθρωπινες σχεσεις τπτ δεν ειναι σταθερο κ μονιμο... τουλαχιστον οχι στο συνολο του....οπως αλλαζουν οι συνθηκες της ζωης μας ετσι αλλαζουμε κ εμεις...κ παντα στις αλλαγες μας οι ανθρωποι γυρω μας αντιδρουν ,ειτε ρχονται πιο κοντα μας ειτε απομακρυνονται.... μακαρι να ηταν ολα τοσο απλα που να τσεκαρες απλα τη χημεια μεταξυ 2 ανθρωπων.....οι σχεσεις ομως κ δη οι σχεσεις ζωης, ειναι πολυ περισσοτερα απο αυτα...

κ οσο για την εικονα αυτη με τις ιεροδουλες που λες, συνεχιζω να μην βλεπω συσχετιση... κ δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι ειναι φτηνο το να με θελει ενας αντρας κ για το εξω μου εκτος απο το μεσα μου....

προσωπικα θα ενιωθα προσβεβλημενη αν ενας μου ελεγε ότι με θελει μονο για το κορμι μου, αλλα το ίδιο προσβεβλημενη θα ενιωθα αν δεν με κοιτουσε ποτε με θαυμασμο κ λαγνο βλεμμα.... οπως δεν εχω το μυαλο του αινσταιν ετσι δεν εχω κ εμφανιση μοντελου.....θελω ομως οπως με θαυμαζει ο αντρας μου οταν μιλαω για την δουλεια μου, τον ιδιο θαυμασμο να βλεπω στα ματια του οταν μπαινω στο μπαρ κ εχουμε ραντεβου.... κ δεν μιλαω για την χαρα του που με βλεπει μιλαω για αυτη τη σπιθα που φωναζει "αυτη ειναι η γυναικα μου"

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by synnefia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Ava_
> Θυμώνω, όμως, όταν λέγονται αφοριστικά πράγματα, με σκοπό να αισθανθεί ο συνομιλητής άσχημα.
> 
> 
> Καμία σχέση, δεν είχα τέτοια πρόθεση, Ava. Απλώς δεν μάσησα τα λόγια μου επειδή απευθύνθηκα σ' ένα άτομο πολύ ντόμπρο όπως η konina που τα λέει έξω απ' τα δόντια --συνεπώς αντέχει απαντήσεις στο ίδιο στυλ.


κ αληθεια δεν πειραχτηκα καθολου.... εξαλλου μου αρεσει πολυ η συζητηση που κανουμε αυτες τις μερες.... :Wink:

----------


## Ava_ed

Ψιτ, Πωλινάκι, να σου πω ένα μυστικό... Το ξέρεις ότι αυτό που περιγράφεις το έχω κάνει? Φώναξα, έβρισα, έκλαψα με λυγμούς, έσπασα ένα πιάτο, εκτονώθηκα! Συνήλθα μετά, αλήθεια σου λέω. Λυπήθηκα μόνο που το πιάτο είχε μέσα δύο υπέροχες γεμιστές πιπεριές, που αναγκάστηκα μετά να τις μαζέψω με το φαράσι, μαζί με τα θραύσματα από το πιάτο. Τρελή θα αισθανθείς μόνον όταν το επιτρέψεις εσύ στον εαυτό σου. Εγώ εκτονώθηκα, δεν το έμαθε ποτέ κανείς, εκτός από σας τώρα εδώ (ίντερνετ, διαδίκτυο, μεταξύ μας ένα πράγμα)! και αμέσως ηρέμησα. Αν αισθάνεσαι ότι αυτό θα σε βοηθήσει, φρόντισε να μείνεις μόνη και δώστα όλα!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αβα μου δυστυχως ποτε δεν μενω μονη στο σπιτι. Ακομα και ο συζυγος να απουσιαζει, ακομα και τον μικρο να στειλω κατω στην μαμα, με το παραμικρο που θα ακουσουν θα τρεξουν πανω ολοι..... Ενα αρωμα μου εσπασε ο μικρος χτες και ολοι ετρεξαν να δουν τι εγινε...... Πως μπορω λοιπον να κανω αυτο που λες? Κονικα μου σε ευχαριστω, θα σου γραψω αυριο απτον υπολογιστη.

----------


## Ava_ed

Είναι ο μικρούλης που με προβληματίζει.. Κι εγώ είχα τους σιχαμένους, κουτσομπόληδες γείτονες, που άκουσαν τα πάντα και που έβγαλαν τα δικά τους, επικίνδυνα συμπεράσματα. Μπροστά σε μένα και στην ψυχική μου υγεία τους αγνόησα, για να μη πω κάτι χειρότερο και το χοντρύνω το πράγμα.
Μπορείς να πάρεις το αυτοκίνητο να πας κάπου μόνη σου? Κοντά σε θάλασσα κατά προτίμηση. Μπορείς να περπατήσεις, πολύ, πάρα πολύ, μέχρι να εξαντληθείς και να σέρνεις τα πόδια σου. Δοκίμασε κάτι που θα σε κουράσει σωματικά, αλλά θα σε ελαφρύνει ψυχικά. Νομίζω θα βοηθήσει.

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε θαλασσα οχι, γιατι ειναι μιση ωρα δρομος να παω, αλλη τοση η επιστροφη και καμποσες ωρες που θα θελω να κατσω εκει..... Δεν αφηνω τον μικρο μου τοσες ωρες.... Μπορω να παω στο παρκο για περπατημα αλλα εκει εχει κοσμο. Φυσικα αυτο δεν με κραταει απο το να ζω στον κοσμο μου οποτε παω εκει......

----------


## konina

καλη μου θα σου πω κατι που σου εχω ξαναπει.... σωστα μεγαλωνει ενα παιδι που εχει μια μαμα υγιη...αν σου χρειαζεται να μεινεις τελειως μονη σου για 2-3 ακομα κ 4 ωρες, κ εχεις αυτη τη δυνατοτητα(πχ καποιον να σου προσεχει το μικρο) καν'το.... θα ειναι πολυ πιο καλο για τον μικρο να μην σε εχει διπλα του καποιες ωρες αλλα να γυρισεις πισω πιο ηρεμη, παρα να εισαισυνεχεια μαζι του κ μελαγχολικη....

----------


## Ava_ed

Όταν μετακόμισα εδώ δεν ήξερα κανέναν. Όλοι οι δικοί μου άνθρωποι ήταν κάπου αλλού, μαζί, κι εγώ μόνη, καλούμενη να αντιμετωπίσω νέα ζωή, νέα δεδομένα, νέα εργασία, νέους ανθρώπους, που δεν ήταν και δεν είναι ακόμη καλοί, πίστεψέ με. Φτου κι απ' την αρχή σε έναν τόπο που σιχάθηκα από την πρώτη στιγμή που τον πρωτοαντίκρυσα. Η παλιά μου ζωή με χλεύαζε για την άστοχη επιλογή μου. Έπρεπε να κάνω κάτι για να εκτονωθώ. Τότε με ενδιέφερε ακόμη το να μη δίνω δικαιώματα στους κουτσομπόληδες. Είδα, που λες, ένα παρκάκι, τόσο δα, δεν ήξερα και τους δρόμους, αλλά δεν ήθελα πολύ. Πήγαινα κάθε βράδυ και το έφερνα γύρω γύρω δεν ξέρω κι εγώ πόσες φορές. ʼπειρες, μέχρι να κουραστώ. Βοήθησε να μη χάσω τα μυαλά μου, το πιστεύω ακράδαντα. Γύριζα σπίτι ιδρωμένη, λαχανιασμένη, έκανα μπάνιο και αισθανόμουν πιο ήρεμη. Παρκάκι? Παρκάκι. Κάνε όσα νομίζεις πως θα σε βοηθήσουν.

----------


## polinaki1983

Molis irthe na kimithi mazi mou leei giati den theli na kimithi me ton mpampa. Sas afinw na kimitho aggalia me to aggeloudi mou. Ta leme avrio. Efxaristo gia ola....

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα παιδιά.....΄

Κόνικα μου, την δυνατότητα να αφίσω τον μικρό για 3-4 ώρες κάπου την έχω. Την δύναμη να δίνω αναφορά όμως το που θα πάω, και τί θα κάνω, και γιατί έλειψα τόσες ώρες κτλ κτλ κτλ δεν έχω...

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντος για χτες..... Τώρα που νιώθω καλύτερα, θέλω να διευκρινίσω πως δεν τσακόθηκα με τον άντρα μου. Αντίθετα είμαστε αρκετά καλά τελευταία, απλά κάτι είπε μου με ενόχλησε, με έβαλε σε σκέψεις και δεν ξέρω πως πρέπει να το πάρω και πως να αντιδράσω. Το ότι κοιμήθηκε στο κρεβάτι του μικρού ήταν απλά τυχαίο γιατί ο μικρός ήθελε να κοιμηθούν μαζί, και αποκοιμήθηκε και ο ίδιος εκεί. 

Αβα μου και εγω προσπαθω να βρω τρόπους να ξεφύγει το μυαλό....... Για να δούμε, θα τα καταφέρω?

----------


## gilie-

μ'αρεσει η κουβεωτα σας, να πω μονο οτι ειναι σαν διαγωνησμος λογοτεχνειας (για καλο το λεω) 

Πολινακι Καλημερα

καλητερα σημερα? οι αγγλοι λενε "sleep on it" του καθενος μας η ζωη εχει την δικη της δυσκολια, αλλη μεγαλη αλλη μικρη για αυτον που την βιωνει ομως συγουρα μεγαλη  :Smile: 

Αισθανομα πολλες φορες οταν σε διαβαζω Πολινακι οτι εχεις την δικη μου ταση να θες να βαλεις την ζωη σου στη σωστη σειρα ΤΩΡΑ αν οχι χθες! Στο ειχα ξαναγραψει αλλα νομιζω το γραφω και για να το ακουω εγω...παρε τον χρονο σου...ολα τα προβληματα χρειαζονται χρονο...δεν ειμαι συγουρη οτι εχω καταλβει γιατι εισαι μονη σου αλλα δεν εχει σημασια.

Θελω να σου δωσω τη μαγικη συνταγη για να γινουν ολα οπως πριν αλλα θα πρεπει να σε σκοτωσω μετα...πλακα κανω...απλα δεν την εχω ουτε κ εγω....το μονο που εχω ειναι ενα καρο εκρεμοτητες για τα επομενα 4 χρονια, εκρεμοτητες συμαντικες και αποφασεις ζωης που δεν εχω παρει, και εναν σωρο κοσμο να με ρωταει και τι θα κανεις τοτε? Δεν ξερω, και εμαθα να ζω με αυτες τις εκρεμοτητες κα ας μην ειναι του χαρακτηρα μου, και ας θελω κατα βαθος να τα ρυθμισω ολα τωρα...take your time κοριτσακι!

btw θα βρεθεις καθολου Ελλαδα? μηπω να κανονιζαμε καμια συνταντηση???

----------


## gilie-

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλημέρα παιδιά.....΄
> 
> Κόνικα μου, την δυνατότητα να αφίσω τον μικρό για 3-4 ώρες κάπου την έχω. Την δύναμη να δίνω αναφορά όμως το που θα πάω, και τί θα κάνω, και γιατί έλειψα τόσες ώρες κτλ κτλ κτλ δεν έχω...
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντος για χτες..... Τώρα που νιώθω καλύτερα, θέλω να διευκρινίσω πως δεν τσακόθηκα με τον άντρα μου. Αντίθετα είμαστε αρκετά καλά τελευταία, απλά κάτι είπε μου με ενόχλησε, με έβαλε σε σκέψεις και δεν ξέρω πως πρέπει να το πάρω και πως να αντιδράσω. Το ότι κοιμήθηκε στο κρεβάτι του μικρού ήταν απλά τυχαίο γιατί ο μικρός ήθελε να κοιμηθούν μαζί, και αποκοιμήθηκε και ο ίδιος εκεί. 
> 
> Αβα μου και εγω προσπαθω να βρω τρόπους να ξεφύγει το μυαλό....... Για να δούμε, θα τα καταφέρω?


παντως και γω τα πρωινα τρεχω μακρια απο τα προβληματα...με βοηθα πολυ η ασκηση

ποσ ειναι ο μικρος??

----------


## polinaki1983

ΚΑλημέρα gilie μου. Οντως έτσι είναι, μακάρι να μπορούσα να έβαζα μια σωστή σειρά στην ζωή μου χθες αν ήταν δυνατόν! Αλλά όλο παραμένουν εκρεμότητες που με ταλαιπωρούν.

Δεν ξέρω αν θα βρεθώ καθόλου Ελλάδα, άλλωστε με μωρό και σύζυγο είναι μεγάλο κονδύλι (εισητήρια, ξενοδοχεία, φαγητά κτλ) αλλά το σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά. Πάντος να είσαι σίγουρη πως θα βγάλω ανακοίνωση μόλις το αποφασίσω πως θα έρθω. Θέλω να συναντιθώ με πολλά άτομα απο σας!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by gilie-_
> 
> παντως και γω τα πρωινα τρεχω μακρια απο τα προβληματα...με βοηθα πολυ η ασκηση
> 
> ποσ ειναι ο μικρος??


 Καλά είναι, σήμερα δεν ήθελε να πάει σχολείο επειδή χτες που είπα πως σήμερα θα πάμε Jumbo, και νόμιζε πως θα πηγαίναμε τώρα το πρωί. Οταν τον πήγα σχολείο μου λέει "όχι να πας μόνη σου στο Jumbo. Θέλω να παω να πιασω παιχνίδι". Πλάκα έχει!

----------


## gilie-

πολυ χαιρομαι που αισθανεσαι καλυτερα ηδη, ποσο ειναι ο μικρος? ποτε τον πηγες "σχολειο" θελω και γω να παω το μικρο μου φετος αλλα ολοι μου λενε οτι ειναι νωρις...

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by gilie-_
> πολυ χαιρομαι που αισθανεσαι καλυτερα ηδη, ποσο ειναι ο μικρος? ποτε τον πηγες "σχολειο" θελω και γω να παω το μικρο μου φετος αλλα ολοι μου λενε οτι ειναι νωρις...


Ο μικρός γίνετε 3 ετών τον Δεκέμβριο, και πήγε σχολείο από 1μηση έτους. Πριν τον είχα σε κοπέλα, αλλά δεν μου άρεσε γιατί το μωρό δεν μάθαινε τρόπους, δεν μάθαινε να μειράζετε πράγματα κτλ. Από τον πρώτο κι όλας μήνα που πήγε σχολείο είδα μεγάλη διαφορά και στην συμπεριφορά του, αλλά και στην ομηλία του. Εμαθε να παίζει με άλλα παιδάκια, να μειράζετε τα παιχνίδια του (εκτώς τον κόκο που είναι ο αγαπημένος του παπαγάλος), να τρώει μόνος του, να ξέρει να αναγνωρίζει διάφορα αντικείμενα, χρώματα, να λέει τραγουδάκια και ιστοριούλες.

----------


## gilie-

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by gilie-_
> πολυ χαιρομαι που αισθανεσαι καλυτερα ηδη, ποσο ειναι ο μικρος? ποτε τον πηγες "σχολειο" θελω και γω να παω το μικρο μου φετος αλλα ολοι μου λενε οτι ειναι νωρις...
> 
> 
> Ο μικρός γίνετε 3 ετών τον Δεκέμβριο, και πήγε σχολείο από 1μηση έτους. Πριν τον είχα σε κοπέλα, αλλά δεν μου άρεσε γιατί το μωρό δεν μάθαινε τρόπους, δεν μάθαινε να μειράζετε πράγματα κτλ. Από τον πρώτο κι όλας μήνα που πήγε σχολείο είδα μεγάλη διαφορά και στην συμπεριφορά του, αλλά και στην ομηλία του. Εμαθε να παίζει με άλλα παιδάκια, να μειράζετε τα παιχνίδια του (εκτώς τον κόκο που είναι ο αγαπημένος του παπαγάλος), να τρώει μόνος του, να ξέρει να αναγνωρίζει διάφορα αντικείμενα, χρώματα, να λέει τραγουδάκια και ιστοριούλες.


και γω φετος τον ειχα με γυναικα, η οποια ειναι καλη βεβαια και του εχει μαθει τα απιστευτα αλλα πιστευω οτι οπως λες και συ για την κοινωνικοποιηση του θα ειναι καλυτερα. Τον Νοεμβρη θα ειναι σχεδον 2 χρονων (23 μηνων) και ειναι ηδη πολυ ανεξαρτητο παιδακι, νομιζω θα παει καλα...για πες ρε συ τι να κοιταξω στον παιδικο? σορρυ αν σε πριζω με ασχετα θεματα...

----------


## sourkouna

> _Originally posted by konina_
> προσωπικα θα ενιωθα προσβεβλημενη αν ενας μου ελεγε ότι με θελει μονο για το κορμι μου, αλλα το ίδιο προσβεβλημενη θα ενιωθα αν δεν με κοιτουσε ποτε με θαυμασμο κ λαγνο βλεμμα.... οπως δεν εχω το μυαλο του αινσταιν ετσι δεν εχω κ εμφανιση μοντελου.....θελω ομως οπως με θαυμαζει ο αντρας μου οταν μιλαω για την δουλεια μου, τον ιδιο θαυμασμο να βλεπω στα ματια του οταν μπαινω στο μπαρ κ εχουμε ραντεβου.... κ δεν μιλαω για την χαρα του που με βλεπει μιλαει για αυτη τη σπιθα που φωναζει "αυτη ειναι η γυναικα μου"


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by gilie-_
> 
> και γω φετος τον ειχα με γυναικα, η οποια ειναι καλη βεβαια και του εχει μαθει τα απιστευτα αλλα πιστευω οτι οπως λες και συ για την κοινωνικοποιηση του θα ειναι καλυτερα. Τον Νοεμβρη θα ειναι σχεδον 2 χρονων (23 μηνων) και ειναι ηδη πολυ ανεξαρτητο παιδακι, νομιζω θα παει καλα...για πες ρε συ τι να κοιταξω στον παιδικο? σορρυ αν σε πριζω με ασχετα θεματα...


Καθόλου δεν με πρίζεις. Εμείς πέρυσι πηγαίναμε σε άλλο παιδικό και φέτος σε άλλο. Τον μετέφερα γιατί δεν με βόλευε το ωράριο που ήταν μόνο μέχρι τις 3 ενώ το φετινό είναι μέχρι τις 6. 

Αυτό που έκανα εγώ όταν έψαχνα για σχολείο και τις 2 χρονιές, ήταν να πηγαίνω με τον μικρό, σε ώρες λειτουργείας του σχολείου και να τον βλέπω πως αντιδρά μέσα στο περιβάλλον του σχολείου. Υπήρχαν σχολεία που ούτε ξεκολούσε από πάνω μου, και υπήρχαν και σχολεία που έτρεχε και έπεζε αμέσως, πήγαινε κοντά στην δασκάλα κτλ λες και τους ήξερε από πριν. Αυτό ήταν το πρώτο και το πιο σοβαρό που έβλεπα. Επείσης έβλεπα να είναι καθαρό και συγιρισμένο (και τα δύο που τον πήγα τα ανακαινίζουν κάθε μα κάθε καλοκαίρι), έβλεπα τα παιχνίδια εντός τάξης να είναι εκπεδευτικά και έβλεπα τα παιχνίδια στην αυλή να είναι πλαστικά, και στιβαρά. Επείσης εκείνο που έδεινα μεγάλη σημασία ήταν η αυλή να μην είναι με χώμα, αλλά είτε με ψεύτικο γρασίδι, είτε με ένα άλλο σαν αφρόδες πάτωμα. 
Το άλλο που κειτούσα ήταν να υπάρχει κουζίνα που τρώνε τα μωρά. Πολλά από τα σχολεία που είδα δεν είχαν, και τα μωρά έτρωγαν στην τάξη. Αυτό είναι απαράδεκτο για μένα, πως θα μάθει το μωρό ότι τρώμε μόνο στην κουζίνα και όχι στα δωμάτια, αν στο σχολείο δεν του το δείχνουν. 
Επίσεις ρωτούσα τις δασκάλες πόσα μωράκια έχουν σε κάθε τάξη. Για μωρά μέχρι 2 ετών πρέπει να είναι μόνο 5 μωρά ανά δασκάλα, ενώ τα πιο μεγάλα δικαιούνται 15 μωρά ανά δασκάλα. Επομένως αν άκουγα πχ 20 μωρά, αμέσως ρωτούσα αν η δασκάλα έχει βοηθό. Αν έχει, καλώς, αν δεν έχει, μακρυά!!!!
Εβλεπα τις τουαλέτες των μωρών. Να υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον 2 τουαλέτες (στο σχολείο που είναι τώρα έχει 2 τουαλέτες κάθε τάξη) για να ξέρεις πως σίγουρα όταν το μωρό σου θέλει να πάει, ε δεν θα είναι κρατημένες και οι 2!
και τέλος, μιλούσα με τα μωράκια της ηλικίας των 3-5 να δω αν τους αρέσει το σχολείο. Αυτοί είναι οι καλύτεροι κρητές!!!!

Α και σε περίπτωση που προσφέρουν φαγητό στα μωρά, όπως το σχολείο που πάει τώρα ο δικός μου, ρωτούσα πιος μαγειρεύει. Υπάρχουν σχολεία που παίρνουν από ψυσταριές φαγητά. Μακριά, καλύτερα να πηγαίνει από σπίτι το φαγητό. Εμάς τα μαγειρεύει η ίδια η διευθύντρια τα φαγητά, και έχει ιδικό διατροφολόγιο που ακολουθεί, το οποίο μας το έχει δώσει και μας, Σε περίπτωση αλλαγής φαγητού για κάπια μέρα, μας ειδοποιεί από την προηγούμενη. 

Α και αυτό που για μένα είχε και πάλι μεγάλη σημασία ήταν να μπορούμε να κάνουμε πάρτυ γενεθλίων εκεί!!!!! Υπάρχουν σχολεία που δεν το δέχονται. Σε αυτό που πάμε δικαιούμαστε να κάνουμε το πάρτυ εκεί, αφού συνενοηθούμε με την δασκάλα της τάξης. Της πάμε προσκλήσεις τις οποίες συμπληρώνει και δείνει στο κάθε μωράκι, και την μέρα του πάρτυ παίρνουμε τούρτα και σαντουιτσάκια και κάπια δωράκια και κάνουν πάρτυ. Και έτσι το μωρό γιορτάζει με τους φίλους του, παίρνει τα δώρα του, και είναι πολύ πιο οικονομικά από οπιαδήποτε άλλη λύση για πάρτυ!

Ελπίζω να μην σε ζάλισα!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλημέρα Πωλίνα και Πωλινοφίλες φυσικά!

Χαίρομαι που ήδη νιώθεις καλύτερα,ως Σκάρλετ που είσαι κι εσύ!Ωστόσο μη βιαστείς να προσπεράσεις
ό,τι χθες σε προβλημάτισε...Ένα θα σε ρωτήσω,εσένα που είσαι και μάστερ σεφ:Γίνεται ομελέτα χωρίς να σπάσεις αυγά;

Όσο για τα των παιδικών σταθμών...Θα εντυπωσιαστώ πολύ αν υπάρχει αντίστοιχη υποδομή στις δικές μας πόλεις.
Προχθές στη χημειοθεραπεία της μαμάς στο Διαβαλκανικό άκουγα τις τσιρίδες της "παιδαγωγού" σε διπλανό ιδιωτικό σταθμό.
Αν ήμουν μαμά νομίζω αυτό θα με ένοιαζε περισσότερο κι όχι αν τρώνε στην κουζίνα ή στην τάξη τους.
Για να μη θυμηθώ τηλεοπτικές εκπομπές με κρυφές κάμερες που μαρτυρούσαν άσκηση βίας στα παιδάκια...

----------


## gilie-

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> Ελπίζω να μην σε ζάλισα!


να με ζαλισες? κοπελια το εκτυπωνω κα μολις γυρισω σπιτι μου αρχησω την εξωρμιση!! ουαου!! ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ πολυ...οτι αλλο σου κατεβει please πες...

ευχαριστω και παλι πολυ

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> Καλημέρα Πωλίνα και Πωλινοφίλες φυσικά!
> 
> Χαίρομαι που ήδη νιώθεις καλύτερα,ως Σκάρλετ που είσαι κι εσύ!Ωστόσο μη βιαστείς να προσπεράσεις
> ό,τι χθες σε προβλημάτισε...Ένα θα σε ρωτήσω,εσένα που είσαι και μάστερ σεφ:Γίνεται ομελέτα χωρίς να σπάσεις αυγά;
> 
> Όσο για τα των παιδικών σταθμών...Θα εντυπωσιαστώ πολύ αν υπάρχει αντίστοιχη υποδομή στις δικές μας πόλεις.
> Προχθές στη χημειοθεραπεία της μαμάς στο Διαβαλκανικό άκουγα τις τσιρίδες της "παιδαγωγού" σε διπλανό ιδιωτικό σταθμό.
> Αν ήμουν μαμά νομίζω αυτό θα με ένοιαζε περισσότερο κι όχι αν τρώνε στην κουζίνα ή στην τάξη τους.
> Για να μη θυμηθώ τηλεοπτικές εκπομπές με κρυφές κάμερες που μαρτυρούσαν άσκηση βίας στα παιδάκια...


Μα για αυτό ρωτάω τα παιδάκια καλή μου αν τους αρέσει εκεί και πως περνάν την μέρα τους. Οσο είναι εκεί κάπιος γονιός, λογικά δεν θα τσιρίζουν/βρήζουν κτλ οι δασκάλες. Τα παιδάκια όμως ξέρουν τί γίνετε και το λένε. 

Τί εννοείς ομελέτα χωρίς να σπάσεις αυγά? Εννοείς κάτι που να μοιάζει με ομελέτα αλλά να μην έχει αυγά?

Και εννοείτε ότι δεν θα προσπεράσω αυτό που με προβλημάτισε χτες. Απλά το αφήνω λίγο για να καθαρίσει το μυαλό μου και να το σκεφτώ πιο σωστά (ίσως και με ένα τηλεφώνημα σε σένα!!!)

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by gilie-_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> Ελπίζω να μην σε ζάλισα!
> 
> ...


Εννοείτε πως θα δεις και το ωράριο αν σε βολεύει. Τα πιο πολλά σχολεία είναι μέχρι το μεσημέρι, λίγα είναι μέχρι το απόγευμα. 

Καλό ψάξιμο λοιπόν!!!

Α και όσο πιο μικρό πάει το μωρό σχολείο, τόσο πιο εύκολα προσαρμόζετε. Για φαντάσου να πάει 4 ετών σχολείο, πόσο πιο πίσω θα είναι ειδικά στις χειροτεχνίες από τα άλλα παιδάκια. Γιατί όσο χρόνο και να του αφιερώνεις, δεν νομίζω να του διδάξεις πατατογραφίες, νερομπογιές, κατασκευές κτλ!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> Τί εννοείς ομελέτα χωρίς να σπάσεις αυγά? Εννοείς κάτι που να μοιάζει με ομελέτα αλλά να μην έχει αυγά?


Α,ρε Πωλινάκι!Μ'έκανες και χαμογέλασα!

Εννοώ πως αν θέλεις να φας ομελέτα ομελετένια αναπόφευκτα θα σπάσεις το τσόφλι του αυγού.
Μου δίνεις την αίσθηση πως θα ήθελες με έναν ανεπαίσθητο,διακριτικό,ει δυνατόν μη αντιληπτό στον περίγυρο τρόπο
ν'αλλάξουν τα κακώς κείμενα της ζωής σου.Να μη διαταραχθούν στο ελάχιστο οι σχέσεις σου,να συνεχίσεις ν'ανταποκρίνεσαι
στην τελειότητα των ρόλων,που καθημερινά καλείσαι(μητέρα,σύζυγος,κό η,γειτόνισσα,κλπ),να μη δώσεις κανένα δικαίωμα,να...,να...,να....

Γίνεται;

--->http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrHMClObYcs

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> Τί εννοείς ομελέτα χωρίς να σπάσεις αυγά? Εννοείς κάτι που να μοιάζει με ομελέτα αλλά να μην έχει αυγά?
> 
> ...


Ε μα με μπέρδεψες πρωί πρωί!!!!!!! Ελα ντε, γίνετε?????????? Θαύματα γίνονται (επιμένω πως έχω ζήσει ένα), αυτό γιατί να μην γίνετε?

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα σας!

Σήμερα έγινε η παράδοση των πεταλούδων μου και άρεσαν πολύ.

----------


## Redish

πολυ όμορφα! εισαι πολυ ταλαντουχα Πωλίνα!!!

----------


## *Katie

Πωλίνα καλήμερα,

πως πάνε οι ζαλάδες??? σήμερα δεν είναι το ραντεβού σου?

----------


## polinaki1983

Redish μου σε ευχαριστώ.

Κατερινάκι μου καλημέρα. Τετάρτη είναι το ραντεβού μου. η ώρα 8 στην διατροφολόγο και 9 στον χειρούργο. Φυσικά το 9 μπορεί να γίνει 10-11 και πάει!! Πάντος έφτασε η μέρα που 1) επιτέλους θα πάρω τις αναλύσεις μου και 2) θα φορέσω το παντελόνι που λέγαμε!!!

Οι ζαλάδες καλά κρατούν. Εχω προσέξει πως μέρες που τρώω αλμυρά δεν είναι τόσο έντονες, αλλά και πάλι δεν γίνετε να τρώω όλη μέρα αλμυρά!

----------


## *Katie

αντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει . ναι ποοοοσα αλμυρά να φας πια?? πιστεύω πως τώρα που θα χειμωνιάσει θα είναι καλύτερα πάντως .
Παρεπιπτώντος οι πεταλούδες είναι πολυ λαχταριστές!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> αντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει . ναι ποοοοσα αλμυρά να φας πια?? πιστεύω πως τώρα που θα χειμωνιάσει θα είναι καλύτερα πάντως .
> Παρεπιπτώντος οι πεταλούδες είναι πολυ λαχταριστές!!


Ασε που μου προκαλουν κατακράτηση!!!! Και μετά με πιάνει συχνοουρία! χαχαχαχαχα

Θενκς κουκλίτσα μου!!!! Κρίμα που είσαι μακριά, αλιώς θα σου έφτιαχνα μια ωραία τουρτα για την μικρή κουκλίτσα σου!

----------


## *Katie

θα μου έφτιαχνες και για τα γενέθλια μου τον άλλο μήνα και για γιορτές και και και... ας όψετε η απόσταση...

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχ ξέρεις πόση πελατία χάνω ΄για χάρη της απόστασης????????  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 

Εν το μεταξύ, κάτι με ήθελες προχτές στο fb? Αν ναι, μπορείς να μου στείλεις πμ εδώ αν θες.

----------


## break

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλησπέρα σας!
> 
> Σήμερα έγινε η παράδοση των πεταλούδων μου και άρεσαν πολύ.



Απλά να τις βλέπεις!!!!!!!!!!!!

Δεν θα μπορούσα να τις αγγίξω!!!!!!

----------


## break

αχ γιατι δεν βγήκαν οι πεταλουδίτσες?

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by break_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλησπέρα σας!
> 
> Σήμερα έγινε η παράδοση των πεταλούδων μου και άρεσαν πολύ.
> ...


Είδες, το καλό με τα γλυκά που φτιάχνω είναι ότι θες μόνο να τα βλέπεις, λυπάσαι να τα κόψεις να τα φας, άρα δεν παχαίνεις κι όλας!!! χεχεχεχε

Πιες πεταλούδες δεν βγήκαν?

----------


## break

Έκανα quote στο μνμ με τη φώτο, με τις πεταλούδες, για να απαντήσω αλλά βγήκαν μόνο τα σχόλια κ όχι η φώτο!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by break_
> Έκανα quote στο μνμ με τη φώτο, με τις πεταλούδες, για να απαντήσω αλλά βγήκαν μόνο τα σχόλια κ όχι η φώτο!!


Ε ναι, αφου η φώτο είναι attachment και όχι μέρος του κειμένου μου!

----------


## Mak

Polinaki, αν ήσουν Ελλάδα θα μας είχες όλες πελάτισσες! Μπράβο σου για τις δημιουργίες, δείχνουν την αγάπη που έχεις για αυτό που κάνεις!

----------


## polinaki1983

Δυστυχώς όμως δεν είμαι καλή μου... Αν ήμουνα δεν θα σας είχα μόνο πελάτισσες αλλά και παρέα για καφεδάκι!!! χεχεχε

----------


## sasa32

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλησπέρα σας!
> 
> Σήμερα έγινε η παράδοση των πεταλούδων μου και άρεσαν πολύ.


Τέλεια είναι,:thumbup: μου έρχεται να τα δαγκώσω,αν και δεν είμαι γλυκατζού.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by sasa32_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλησπέρα σας!
> 
> Σήμερα έγινε η παράδοση των πεταλούδων μου και άρεσαν πολύ.
> ...


Θενκς Σασα μου!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας. 

Τί μου κάνετε? Χθες είχα την εξέταση του 6μήνου μου με τον γιατρό και την διατροφολόγο. 

Απολογισμός εξαμήνου (και κάτι ημέρες παράπανω) μείον 30 κιλά.

Η διατροφολόγος κατενθουσιασμένη με το αποτέλεσμά μου, όχι μόνο στα κιλά αλλά και διατροφικά. Μου είπε πως οι ατασθαλίες μια φορά την βδομάδα είναι απαραίτητες. Μου είπε πως η απώλεια των 4μιση κιλών σε 2 μήνες που έχει να με δει είναι πολύ καλή, αν σκεφτούμε και το γεγονός ότι ήταν διακοπές. Επίσεις είδαμε τις αναλύσεις μου, και ήταν όλες πολύ καλές, εκτός από την χολυστερόλη που ήταν λίγο τσιμπημένη (άλλωστε πάντα είναι, έχω κληρονομικότητα) και από το μαγνήσιο που είναι χαμηλό. Μου είπε όμως πως δεν θέλει να μειώσω τα γαλακτοκομικά μου ακόμα, γιατί θα έχω άλλα προβλήματα μετά. Σχετικά με το μαγνήσιο, μου είπε να ξεκινήσω να τρώω βρώμη (κάπου εδώ θα κολλίσουν και τα βρωμομπισκοτάκια της Κέιτυ) και μπανάνες!

Κατά τα άλλα μου είπε πως είναι πολύ ευχαριστημένη, πως όλα τα άλλα δείχνουν να είναι καλά, και πως μάλλον οι ζαλάδες οφείλονται στην αντίδραση του σώματος, αλλά αυτό θα μου το εξηγούσε ο γιατρός.

Μετά πήγα στον χειρούργο μου, ο οποίος με το που με είδε έσκασε το πιο πλατύ χαμόγελο που είχε!!!! καλώς την μου λέει! Αν δεν σε ήξερα τόσο καλά δεν θα σε αναγνώριζα, λέει, και γέλασε. Με ζύγισε, και με βρήκε όσο και η διαιτολόγος, δηλαδή 95.4 κιλά. Με ρώτησε πως νιώθω και του είπα πως δεν νιώθω καθόλου καλά. Μου λέει μα φαίνεσε υπέροχα. Του λέω φαίνομαι αλλά δεν είμαι, και του εξήγησα την κατάσταση, το τί νιώθω, το πως με βλέπω, το ότι δεν μπορώ να ελένξω τον εγκέφαλο μου σε στιγμές που παλιά θα έκανα υπερφαγικά κτλ. Το συζητήσαμε αρκετά, και μου είπε πως πραγματικά είμαι η μόνη του ασθενής που του εκφράστηκα τόσο καθαρά. Μου λέει κανείς άλλος δεν το παραδέχετε ότι συμβαίνει αυτός ο πόλεμος μεσα του, και μου κάνει εντύπωση που εσύ το λες. Αυτό συμαίνει ότι είσαι έτυμη να το πολεμίσεις μου λέει. Και έτσι μου έδωσε παραπεμπτικό για μια ψυχολόγο κοντά στις γειτονιές μου, που ξέρει πως είναι πολύ καλή. 

Συνεχίζοντας την κουβέντα, μου είπε πως νιώθει πολύ περίφανος για μένα, όχι μόνο τα 30 κιλά στο 6μηνο, τα οποία για εκείνον είναι τέλιο αποτέλεσμα, αλλά γιατί υπέβαλα τον εαυτό μου σε 3 χειρουργεία (1 τον δακτύλιο και το διπλό χειρουργείο αφέρεσης δακτιλίου και σληβ) και γιατί πια είμαι συνηδητοποιημένη με το τί κάνω, έχω αλλάξει τρόπο διατροφής και ζωής και αυτό ήταν και το ζητούμενο του από μένα. Μου ειπε πως από εδώ και πέρα θα χάνω περίπου 1μιση-2μιση κιλά τον μήνα, και να μην με απασχολεί αυτό, γιατί αφού ακολουθώ τις οδηγίες τους, αυτά τα κιλά θα είναι λίπος και όχι μυική μάζα. 

Σχετικά με τις αναλύσεις μου είπε ότι και η διαιτολόγος, μου είπε πως οι ζαλάδες μάλον οφείλονται στο ότι ενώ πριν ήμουνα οριακά με την πίεση, τώρα έχει πέσει και το σώμα προσπαθεί να προσαρμοστεί σε αυτό το γεγονός, καθώς επίσεις και στις νέες συνθήκες που ζει.

Μου είπε να πάρω μια πολυβιταμίνη διαλυόμενη απλά για προστασία, και να ξαναξεκινήσω το περπάτημα. Για γυμναστήριο μετά τα Χριστούγεννα είπε θα δούμε.

Α και μου είπε πως δεν φαίνομαι για 95 κιλά, αλλά για 85-87!!!!

Αυτά. Την διατροφολόγο θα την δω ξανά σε 1 μήνα, και τον χειρούργο μου σε 3.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλημέρα,Πωλίνα!Υπέροχα τα νέα σου!
Συγνώμη για χθες που δε σ'άφησα να μου τα πεις,αλλά βλέπω πολύ σπάνια τη φίλη μου κι ο χρόνος μας είναι πολύτιμος.
Παρεμπιπτόντως,μου φώναζε όσο μιλούσαμε να σου πω συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια και τις υπέροχες τούρτες,
οι οποίες σημειώνει πως είναι πραγματικά δύσκολες να δημιουργηθούν(κι εκείνη ξέρει από ζαχαροπλαστική!).
Είναι δικό μας ιτινγκντιζορντεροκόριτσο και διαδικτυακά σε γνωρίζει..Σήμερα το απόγευμα θα τα πούμε όμως με την άνεση μας.

Χαίρομαι που οι ζαλάδες σου δείχνουν να μην οφείλονται σε κάτι ανησυχητικό!Ελπίζω κάθε φορά που τείνεις ν'απογοητευτείς
από τη "χαμηλή" απώλεια να θυμάσαι τα λόγια των γιατρών σου και πάνω απ'όλα να ξεκινήσεις συνεδρίες με ψυχολόγο το συντομότερο.
Είμαι σίγουρη πως θα βοηθηθείς πολύ να ξεδιαλύνεις μέσα σου τα σημεία που το θέλω σου σκαλώνει.Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά!

----------


## *Katie

Συγχαρητήρια Πωλίνα μου! κράτησε λοιπόν τώρα όλα αυτα που σου είπαν και μην τα βγάζεις από το μυαλό σου. Να είσαι περήφανη για τον εαυτό σου. Καλή αρχή με τον/την ψυχολόγο.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> Καλημέρα,Πωλίνα!Υπέροχα τα νέα σου!
> Συγνώμη για χθες που δε σ'άφησα να μου τα πεις,αλλά βλέπω πολύ σπάνια τη φίλη μου κι ο χρόνος μας είναι πολύτιμος.
> Παρεμπιπτόντως,μου φώναζε όσο μιλούσαμε να σου πω συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια και τις υπέροχες τούρτες,
> οι οποίες σημειώνει πως είναι πραγματικά δύσκολες να δημιουργηθούν(κι εκείνη ξέρει από ζαχαροπλαστική!).
> Είναι δικό μας ιτινγκντιζορντεροκόριτσο και διαδικτυακά σε γνωρίζει..Σήμερα το απόγευμα θα τα πούμε όμως με την άνεση μας.
> 
> Χαίρομαι που οι ζαλάδες σου δείχνουν να μην οφείλονται σε κάτι ανησυχητικό!Ελπίζω κάθε φορά που τείνεις ν'απογοητευτείς
> από τη "χαμηλή" απώλεια να θυμάσαι τα λόγια των γιατρών σου και πάνω απ'όλα να ξεκινήσεις συνεδρίες με ψυχολόγο το συντομότερο.
> Είμαι σίγουρη πως θα βοηθηθείς πολύ να ξεδιαλύνεις μέσα σου τα σημεία που το θέλω σου σκαλώνει.Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά!


Καλημέρα Ναταλάκι μου!!! Να πεις στην φίλη σου ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ για τα καλά της λόγια! 

Σχετικά με την χαμηλή απώλεια, είπα πως θα προσπαθήσω να μην δείνω σημασία όσο μπορώ τουλάχιστον. Θα κάνω όλα μου τα δυνατά, και από κει και πέρα, ο Θεός θα βοηθήσει. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να κάνω θαύματα.

Θα περιμένω τηλεφώνημά σου κουκλίτσα μου! Φιλάκια για την ώρα!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> Συγχαρητήρια Πωλίνα μου! κράτησε λοιπόν τώρα όλα αυτα που σου είπαν και μην τα βγάζεις από το μυαλό σου. Να είσαι περήφανη για τον εαυτό σου. Καλή αρχή με τον/την ψυχολόγο.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ καλή μου. Θα πάω αυριο να κλείσω ραντεβού, και ελπίζω να είναι σχετικά σύντομα. Ολα θα φτιάξουν, είμαι σίγουρη. Απλά θέλω τον χρόνο μου

----------


## Mak

Πωλίνα μου, 
χαίρομαι που όλα είναι καλά με την υγεία σου, χαίρομαι που έστω και μικρή υπάρχει απώλεια, στο χωριό της μαμάς μου λένε : "μάζευε κι ας είν' και ρώγες", πράγμα το οποίο προσπαθω και εγω η ίδια να σκέφτομαι κάθε φορά που τα πράγματα δεν έχουν τα αποτελέσματα που επιθυμώ. 

Σημασία έχει ότι εσύ πια βλέπεις τη ζωή σου και την πρόσληψη τροφής με άλλο μάτι και προσπαθείς να είσαι αυτό που εχεις ονειρευτεί, σκέψου πόσοι άνθρωποι είναι στη δυσάρεστη θέση να είναι πάααααρα πολύ μακριά από αυτό που θέλουν να ζήσουν, εσύ το ζεις ήδη! Και ο αγώνας που κάνουμε, θυμίσου, δεν είναι 100άρι, δεν είναι αγώνας ταχύτητας, είναι αγώνας αντοχής, μαραθώνιος, και δεν έχει τόση σημασία ο χρονος που θα καταφέρουμε να τερματίσουμε όσο το να τερματίσουμε!

Είμαι σίγουρη ότι αν βάλεις τη γυμναστική στη ζωή σου σε προτεραιότητα-όσο αυτό γίνεται- θα δεις μεγάλη βελτίωση και ψυχολογικά και σωματικά. Δεν πάει πολύς καιρός που ξεκίνησα το κολύμπι στο δημοτικό κολυμβητήριο της περιοχής μου και βλέπω ότι με βοηθάει πολύ στην απώλεια. 

Να είσαι καλά και αισιόδοξη!:thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

Απλά Γιώτα μου ελπίζω πως η απώλια έστων των 2 κιλών τον μήνα, θα συνεχίσει για αρκετούς μήνες ακόμα!!!!

Ξέρεις, για σένα επειδή είσαι ελεύθερη είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να γυμναστείς, να πας κολύμπι κτλ. Για μένα όχι και τόσο. Το περπάτημα όμως το ξεκινάω ξανά σήμερα στα σίγουρα και μετά τα χριστούγεννα βλέπουμε και για το γυμναστήριο που είπε ο γιατρός. 

Προσπαθώ να κάνω ότι καλύτερο μπορώ. ΄Το αποτέλεσμα θα φανεί 4 Μαρτίου 2012 που θα κλείσω ένα χρόνο! Μέχρι τότε έχουμε!

----------


## polinaki1983

Τελικά το είπα και το έκανα. Φόρεσα το παντελόνι χτες που κρατούσα κλεισμένο στο ντουλάπι γιατί φοβόμουν να το φορέσω. Και τελικά, ήταν πολύ ωραίο!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

:Smile:

----------


## *Katie

το παντελόνι έχει πολύ ωραία εφαρμογή και σου δείχνει τα κιλά που έχει χάσει.επιτέλους κατι όχι μαύρο Πωλίνα !! βάλε αυτή την φωτό δίπλα σε μια με αρχικά κιλά που είχες και δώσε ένα μεγάλο μπραβο στον εαυτό σου !!! :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Redish

θεϊκή! Πωλίνα, ομορφαινεις μέρα με τη μέρα! ενώ και πριν ειχες πολύ γλυκιά φυσιογνωμια, τώρα -εκτός από το σώμα- ομορφαίνεις και στο πρόσωπο πολύ!
μπράβο σου για την απώλεια και την πειθαρχια σου!

----------


## polinaki1983

Θενκς Κέιτυ μου! Μόλις το έκανα και έμεινα.....

:shocked2::shocked2::shocked2::shocked2::shocked2: :shocked2::shocked2::shocked2::shocked2::shocked2: :shocked2::shocked2::shocked2::shocked2::shocked2: :shocked2::shocked2::shocked2:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Redish_
> θεϊκή! Πωλίνα, ομορφαινεις μέρα με τη μέρα! ενώ και πριν ειχες πολύ γλυκιά φυσιογνωμια, τώρα -εκτός από το σώμα- ομορφαίνεις και στο πρόσωπο πολύ!
> μπράβο σου για την απώλεια και την πειθαρχια σου!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ καλή μου

----------


## koritsaki_ed

πωπω!!! πολινα μπραβο!!!!
φοβερη διαφορα!!! 
σου αξιζουν παααρααα πολλα συγχαρητηρια!
ειναι ωραιο να βλεπεις τους κοπους σου να καρποφορουν!
ευχομαι και εις κατωτερα! (κιλακια χιχι!)

----------


## Adda_ed

Υπέροχοοοοοο! Πωλινάκι ένα πολύ πολύ μεγάλο μπράβο και από εμένα!
Θέλει πολλή δύναμη και επιμονή για να πετύχει κανείς αυτό που έχεις ήδη κάνει.
Και ναι, η επιβράβευση φαίνεται στα μάτια σου, όταν βάζεις δίπλα δίπλα τις φωτογραφίες, μπράβο κοπέλα μου!!!! :kiss::kiss::kiss:

----------


## *Katie

πωλίνα μου έτσι ! τώρα το έκανες σωστά !!!! Προτείνω να το τοιχοκολησεις και στο σπίτι σου προκειμένου να μην ξεχνας ποτέ τον άθλο που έχεις επιτύχει και χάνεις το κουράγιο σου. Ο χειρότερος εχθρος σου είναι η λιγοψυχία και το άγχος! Δες τι έχεις καταφέρει , δεν ειναι υπέροχο? έτσι θα συνεχίσεις κιόλας και τσουκου τσουκου θα τα καταφέρεις όχι 85 αλλά εκεί που θα νιωσεις εσύ καλά . σε φιλώ

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κορίτσια, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Κέιτυ μου, η συγκεκριμένη φώτο είδη θα πάει για εκτύπωση, και μετά στο ψυγείο με μαγνητάκια. Κάθε φορά που το ανοίγω να την βλέπω και να προσπαθώ να μην πέφτω και να μην απογοητεύομαι. Φιλάκια

----------


## O.k.

Τέεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεελε ια μπράβο κορίτσι...φοβερή διαφορά........:tumble:

----------


## Maria Hope

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:: thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumb up::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::t humbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbu p::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::th umbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup ::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thu mbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:: thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

ΒΡΕ ΒΡΕ ΒΡΕ ΒΡΕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!! Μαριααααααααααααααααααααα αααααααααααααααααααααα!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Κοριτσάρα μου!!!!!!!!!!!! τί μου κάνεις βρε? ανανέωσε καλέ το τικεράκι σου που μου έχεις αφίσει στα 90+!!!!!

Τί γίνεσε? πως τα πας? πες μας τα νέα σου!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

επανηλθαααααααααααααα!!!!!!!! !!!!!!1χαχαχχαχαχαχχαχαχα!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!κ τοοοοση ωρα προσπαθω να φτιαξω το τικερακι μου αλλα μπααααααααααα δεν μπορω να θυμηθω τον κωδικο!!!!!!!!!μαλλον θα φτιαξω καινουριο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! καλα ειμαι κοπελα μου....με το που μπηκα κατευθειαν στο τοπικ σου χιχιιχιχιχιχι!!!!!!!!!!!!!τι βλεπω τι βλεπω????????????????/θεαααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!! τι κανεις?

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλά είμαι μανάρη μου, εσύ τί κάνεις???? Ε αφού δεν μπορείς να το φτιάξεις πες μας τον αριθμό, μην με κρατάς σε αγωνία!!!!!

Α και κάτι άλλο, θέλω φώτο πριν και μετά δικιά σου!!!! Για να δούμε πια είναι η Θεά!!!!! 

Εχει πολύ καιρό να τα πούμε, σε σκεφτόμουνα πολύ αυτές τις μέρες!!! χαίρομαι που επέστρεψες!

Α!!! Δεν θυμάμαι από πια περιοχή είσαι, αλλά θα κατεύω Αθήνα τέλος Νοεμβρίου! Αν βολεύεσε και είσαι κοντά να βρεθούμε!

----------


## Maria Hope

χιχιιχιχιχι τα καταφερααααααααααααααααα!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!φωτο θελεις αμε αμε......αλλα τις εχω στο κινητο!!!!! πες μου την διαδικασια πως τισ ανεβαζω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!χιχχιιχιχιχ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!και εγω σε σκεφτομουν αυτεσ τισ μερες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
αληθειααααααααααα??????????/ κατεβαινεις αθηνα???????????????/ε εννοειται οτι θα βρεθουμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

72!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Καλέ τί βλέπουν τα υπέροχα ματάκια μου????????????????? Αγνώριστη θα έχεις γίνει!!!!!! Δεν ξέρω πως μπορεις να τις ανεβάσεις από το κινητό. Λογικά με τον ίδιο τρόπο όπως και από υπολογιστή. Αν θες στείλε μου τις στο email και θα στις ανεβάσω εγώ. Το πριν και το μετά έτσι? χεχεχεχε

Ναι θα κατεύουμε 25/11 βραδάκι και θα φύγουμε 28/11 απογευματάκι. Είδη με κάπια κορίτσια κανονίζουμε συνάντηση. Αμμα είναι να συνεννοηθούμε όλες μαζί!

----------


## aggeloydaki

Μαράκι μας καλώς ήρθες πίσω!!! άντε τι βλέπω,δέκα κιλάκια σου έμειναν,σούπερ!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Μαράκι για πες μας, πως είναι ο έγγαμος βίος????? Πως περάσατε? Ειδα τις φώτο και ήσουμα μιά κούκλα!!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 72!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Καλέ τί βλέπουν τα υπέροχα ματάκια μου????????????????? Αγνώριστη θα έχεις γίνει!!!!!! Δεν ξέρω πως μπορεις να τις ανεβάσεις από το κινητό. Λογικά με τον ίδιο τρόπο όπως και από υπολογιστή. Αν θες στείλε μου τις στο email και θα στις ανεβάσω εγώ. Το πριν και το μετά έτσι? χεχεχεχε
> 
> Ναι θα κατεύουμε 25/11 βραδάκι και θα φύγουμε 28/11 απογευματάκι. Είδη με κάπια κορίτσια κανονίζουμε συνάντηση. Αμμα είναι να συνεννοηθούμε όλες μαζί!


Εννοειται οτι με ενημερωνεισ για συναντηση!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ναι θα στισ στειλω γιατι εγω δεν παιζει να τισ ανεβασω!!!!! ααααα τελειαααααααααααααααααααα ααααα θα βρεθουμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> Μαράκι μας καλώς ήρθες πίσω!!! άντε τι βλέπω,δέκα κιλάκια σου έμειναν,σούπερ!!!


καλως σας βρηκα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!ναι ναι δεκαααααα αντεεεεεεεε να τελειωνουμεεεε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!χιχ ιχιχιχιχιιχιχιχιχιχιχιχι :starhit:

----------


## Maria Hope

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Μαράκι για πες μας, πως είναι ο έγγαμος βίος????? Πως περάσατε? Ειδα τις φώτο και ήσουμα μιά κούκλα!!!!


ο εγγαμος βιος?????οπως και πριν....δεν εχει αλλαξει τπτ περα απο την ατακα των απεξω <αντε ποτε θα κανετε παιδακι!!!!!> χαχχαχαχαχα κατα τα αλλα τα ιδια!!!!!! σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια!!!!!!!:spin:

----------


## Maria Hope

πολινακιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιι στειλε μου το email σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bouncy:

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχ πολύ χάρικα που επέστρεψες!!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

:smug:

----------


## Maria Hope

xixiixxiixixiixiix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! your email please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!πω πω το χω το χω το αγγλικο η ρουφιανα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:kiss:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Maria Hope_
> xixiixxiixixiixiix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! your email please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!πω πω το χω το χω το αγγλικο η ρουφιανα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> :kiss:


 σου το έστειλα με U2U

----------


## Maria Hope

και εγω μαλλον θα στισ στειλω στο fb inbox....χιχιιχιχιχιχι

----------


## polinaki1983

ΟΚ!!! Αλλα αν μου τις στείλεις στο FB απόψε ή άυριο βράδυ θα τις ανεβάσω.

----------


## Maria Hope

την μια την εστειλα στο fb την αλλη ομως στην εστειλα στο κινητο γιατι δεν μπορω να την φορτωσω πουθενα!!!! :sniffle:

----------


## Maria Hope

σου εστειλα δυο στο κινητο τισ πηρεσ?????

----------


## polinaki1983

Τί εννοείς μου την έστειλες στο κινητό καλή μου? Δεν μπορώ να πάρω mms από εξωτερικό.....

----------


## Maria Hope

καλο εεεε????χαχαχχαχαχαχχα??? θα δωωωωω τι θα κανωωωωωωωωωω!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Το πολύ πολύ, όταν έρθω Αθήνα μου τις στέλνεις με bluetooth!! xaxaxaxaxa

----------


## Maria Hope

την ετσειλααααααααααααααααααα ααααααααα στο email σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!χιχιιχιχι ιχιιχ τα καταφεραααααααααααααααααα ααααααααααααααααααα. μονο σβησε δεξια και αριστερα τα πεθερικα μου!!!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled: πες μου οταν τις παρεις και απο fb και απο email!!!πρεπει να την κανω τωρα αλλα αυριο πρωι θα ειμαι παρουσα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!χιιχιχχ ιιιχιχιχιχιχ
φιλακιααααααααααααααααααα ααααααααααααααααααααααααα αααααααααααααααααααα:yes:

----------


## *Katie

πωλίνα που είναι η φωτό με το καινούργιο παντελόνι??

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> πωλίνα που είναι η φωτό με το καινούργιο παντελόνι??


 Φόρεμα καλή μου, όχι παντελόνι!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας παιδιά, τί μου κάνετε. Εχει καιρό να γράψω εδώ, άλλωστε δεν είχα και κάτι νέο να μειραστώ μαζί σας. 

Σήμερα δεν ήξερα τί να φορέσω. Ο καιρός εδώ είναι πολύ άστατος. Το πρωί κάνει κρύο, μετά πολύ ζέστη και το απόγευμα πάλι κρύο επομένως έπρεπε να φορέσω κάτι κοντομάνικο και απλά να πάρω μια ζακετούλα μαζί μου. 

Ανακατεύοντας λοιπόν μέσα στο ντουλάπι μου, και αφού το ένα μου βρομούσε και το άλλο μου ξύνιζε, έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό το ρόζ φόρεμα. Μου το είχε φέρει η ξαδέλφη μου, και ήταν μικρό, και μου είχε πει δεν πειράζει, να το κρατήσω, να μην αλλάξουμε μέγεθος και κάπια στιγμή θα μου κάνει. 

Κοιτάζω λοιπόν το μέγεθος, και βλέπω 52. Μπα, λέω μέσα μου, αποκλίετε. Και το έβαλα πίσω στο ντουλάπι. Στο 1 λεπτό το ξαναέβγαλα, το κρέμασα έξω από την ντουλάπα μου και το έβλεπα. Βρε λες? σκεφτόμουνα. Μια δοκιμή θα μας πείσει, είπα. Έβαλα λοιπόν το καλτσόν μου, έβαλα το κορσέ μου (εδώ και κανά μήνα πάντα φοράω κορσέ μέσα από τα φορέματα, από το μέσω του ποδιού μέχρι κάτω από το στήθος, όχι για να με σφίγγει (έτσι και αλιώς μου έχει χαλαρώσει και αυτό) αλλά για να κρατάει τα κομμάτια-βουνά που έχουν πια υποστεί μια Α χαλάρωση και δεν στρώνουν ωραία τα ρούχα) και φόρεσα το φόρεμα!!!! Προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη μου έκανε!!!! Κούμπωνε, και ήταν και ωραίο!!!!! Εκείνη την ώρα μπήκε ο άντρας μου στο δωμάτιο, με είδε και μου λέει "πολύ ωραίο αυτό το φόρεμα που έβαλες, σου πάει πολύ", και έτσι αποφάσισα να το αφίσω!!! 

Ερχόμενη στην δουλιά, εισέπραξα κομπλιμέντα τόσο από την κοπέλλα στο περίπτερο που πάω κάθε πρωί και αγοράζω γάλα, όσο και από τους συναδέλφους μου εδώ, οι οποίοι έλεγαν πως μου έχει φανεί πολύ η διαφορά, πως μου πάει πολύ το φορεματάκι μου κτλ!!!

Η μέρα μου λοιπόν ξεκίνησε καλά, και με το 93,6 στην ζυγαριά!!!!

----------


## welldah

Σούπερ το φορεματάκι Πωλίνα! -31,4 κιλά και συνεχίζεις!!!! :thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by welldah_
> Σούπερ το φορεματάκι Πωλίνα! -31,4 κιλά και συνεχίζεις!!!! :thumbup:


Ευχαριστώ μαράκι μου, έχουμε ακόμα δρόμο μπροστά μας... Εσύ πότε θα ανανεώσεις βρε το τικεράκι σου? δεν μπορώ να βλέπω αυτό το 13!!!!

----------


## alalumaki

Τι ωραία που είναι να δοκιμάζεις ξεχασμένα ρούχα, και ξαφνικά να βλέπεις ότι σου κάνουν !!!!!!!!! σούπερ το φορεματάκι, σούπερ το χρώμα, σούπερ και εσύ που τα πας καταπληκτικά !!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ Alalumaki μου!!!

----------


## Mak

Μπράβο ρε Πωλίνα, εύγε! Και έρχονται πολλά πολλά φορεματάκια σε τόσο λαμπερά χρώματα όσο και αυτό!

----------


## polinaki1983

Γιώτα μου σε ευχαριστώ!! Δεν θα το πιστέψεις, αλλά σήμερα ανακάλυψα πως όλα σχεδόν τα ρούχα που αγόρασα είναι φορέματα εκτώς από 1 που είναι φούστα, και 1 παντελόνι με 1 μπλούζα!!! Αχ λατρέβω τα φορεματάκια/φούστες, ιδικά τώρα τον χειμώνα με μπότες!!!

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Αχ λατρέβω τα φορεματάκια/φούστες, ειδικά τώρα τον χειμώνα με μπότες!!!


Και γω , και γω!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Αχ λατρέβω τα φορεματάκια/φούστες, ειδικά τώρα τον χειμώνα με μπότες!!!
> 
> 
> Και γω , και γω!


Σήμα κατατεθέν λοιπόν για την συνάντηση καλτσόν, φόρεμα ή φούστα και μπότες!!!!

Και για μένα επιπρόσθετο και το φούξια παλτουδάκι μου!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

και εγωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω λατρευω φορεματακια με μποτεσ!!!!!!!χιχιιχιχ τις πηρες τις φωτο θεα μου?

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Maria Hope_
> και εγωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω λατρευω φορεματακια με μποτεσ!!!!!!!χιχιιχιχ τις πηρες τις φωτο θεα μου?


Τις ανέβασα κι όλας μωρό μου, και πήρες και σχόλια!!!

http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...e=39#pid181130

----------


## Maria Hope

χιχιχι τα ειδααααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!χιχιιχιχιχιιχιχιιχ χιιχιχιχ

----------


## Maria Hope

κοριτσιιιιι μου???????????????????????????????????????

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα...

Είμαι κάπως άρρωστη και χτες δεν ήρθα δουλιά. Εσείς τί κάνετε?

----------


## welldah

Περαστικά σου Πωλινάκι σε εσένα και στον γιόκα σου!




> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Εσύ πότε θα ανανεώσεις βρε το τικεράκι σου? δεν μπορώ να βλέπω αυτό το 13!!!!


Μετά την επανεξέταση υπόσχομαι να το ανανεώσω!  :Wink:  Έχω πάντως παρατηρήσει ότι η ζυγαριά του γιατρού και η δική μου έχουν απόκλιση 3 ολόκληρα κιλά!:shocked2: 2 μέρες πριν την επέμβαση ζυγίστηκα στο σπίτι και ήμουν 130 ενώ στο Ρίο η ζυγαριά έδειξε 127. Προς το παρόν ακολουθώ τη ζυγαριά του γιατρού αλλά μετά θα ακολουθήσω τη δική μου οπότε θα ενημερώνω πιο τακτικά το τίκερ :smilegrin:

----------


## polinaki1983

Και πότε είναι η επανεξέτασή σου??? Ανυπομονώ να δω το ψαράκι να μετακινείτε βρε μαράκι μου, που έχεις αφήσει εκεί κολλημένο εδώ και 2 μήνες!

----------


## welldah

Την Τετάρτη Πωλίνα μου! Υπόσχομαι να το μετακινήσω άμεσα μετά την επανεξέταση! Πού θα πάει θα κολυμπήσει το ψαράκι όλο και πιο μακριά!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αντε με το καλό!!! Εγώ Πέμπτη έχω ραντεβού με την διατροφολόγο!

Σου εύχομαι να το μετακινησεις σε δυψίφιο, άλλωστε του αξίζει τόσες μέρες που το έχεις και κάθετε εκεί!!!!

----------


## break

polinaki περαστικά σ' εσένα κ στον γιόκα σου.

Μου αρέσει πολύ το φορεματάκι σου κ σου πάει πολύ  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα σας! 

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ break μου, να'σαι καλά.

Λοιπόν, θυμάστε που λέγαμε πιο παλιά για την αδελφή μου, και για το ότι θεωρεί αδύνατον να είναι πιο αδύνατή της? και επίσεις ότι θα της έδεινα σε κάπια φάση το παντελόνη μου γιατί πια θα μου ήταν χαλαρό? Ε χθες έγινε κάτι που το ευχαριστήθηκα πάρα πολύ. Θα σας πω τί έγινε, κι ας με πείτε κακιά, δεν πειράζει, εγώ το χάρικα. 

Χθες λοιπόν, γύρω στις 5 το απόγευμα έρχετε πάνω και μου λέει "πωλίνα, έχεις κανένα ρούχο να μου δώσεις να φορέσω απόψε που είμαστε καλεσμένοι σε κάτι φίλους?" "τώρα μιλάς σοβαρά?" της λέω. "Ναι, λέει, δεν έχω κάτι να φορέσω για αυτή την εποχή που να είναι καλό". "Οκ της λέω, έχω κάπια ρούχα, έλα να δοκιμάσεις". Πάμε λοιπόν στο δωμάτιο, και της ανοίγω το ντουλάπι μου, και της λέω "τί θες, παντελόνι, φούστα ή κολάν με φορεματάκι?" "κολάς με φορεματάκι, λέει, για να κρίβει την κοιλιά μου". Την δείνω λοιπόν ένα κολάν από τα κενούρια μου (το οποίο είναι και το πιο στενό, άλλωστε σκόπιμα της έδωσα αυτό), και πήγε να το φορέσει, αλλά δεν της ανέβαινε. Της λέω "Αστο, θα σου δώσω ένα από τα προηγούμενά μου, γιατί αυτό θα μου το ξεχειλώσεις αν το πιέσεις για να μπεις μέσα", και της έδωσα ένα από τα "καλά" που είχα πριν, το οποίο ακόμα φοράω κάπιες φορές αλλά μου είναι χαλαρό. Εκείνης λοιπόν της ήταν καλό. Την είδα που μούτρωσε, αλλά εγώτο χάρηκα. Της έδωσα και ένα μπλουζοφορεματάκι καινούριο, και την ήταν και αυτό στενό στις πλάτες. "Μα έχω πιο στενές πλάτες από σένα? της λέω γελόντας από μέσα μου." δεν απάντησε. Της έδωσα ένα άλλο που είναι πιο χαλαρό σαν στυλ και της έκανε. 

|Μπορέι να φαίνομαι κακιά, αλλά βαρέθηκα τόσα χρόνια να είμαι η χοντρή αδελφή. Τώρα πια ήρθε η στιγμή που θα είναι αυτή η χοντρή αδελφή, αν δεν κάνει κάτι για τον εαυτό της.

Τώρα, το άλλο που έγινε σήμερα και με έκανε πολύ χαρούμενη, είναι ότι τώρα πριν λίγο που επέστρεψα από το jumbo, ήταν στο σπίτι κάτω της θείας μου, ο θείος μου με τον αδελφό του. Ο αδελφός του έχει από τα Χριστούγεννα να με δει. Καλησπέρα τους λέω, μεστο σκοτάδι, καλησπέρα Χρυστάλλα, απαντάει ο αδελφός του θείου!!! Τότε ακούω τον θείο μου να λέει, δεν είναι η Χρυστάλλα, η Πωλίνα είναι. Και του λέω και εγώ, θείε μα δεν με κατάλαβες? η Πωλίνα είμαι. Αμέσως παιδιά έτρεξε κοντά μου, και με τράβηξε στο φως της βεράντας και μου λέει "¨Στα αλήθεια είσαι εσύ!! Δεν σε κατάλαβα!!! Εχεις αδυνατίσει τόσο μα τόσο πολύ!!!! Εχεις ομορφύνει και πάρα πολύ!!!! Είδες άμμα θες ότι μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις? Μπράβο σου κοπελλάρα μου, άντε και σύντομα στον στόχο που επιθυμείς". Πραγματικά συγκινηθηκα με ταλόγια του, γιατί κατάλαβα πως τα εννοούσε, πως έβγαιναν μέσα από την καρδιά του!!!

Α και κάτι άλλο!!! Τρίτη απόγευμα, έχω ραντεβού για πρώτη φορά με ψυχολόγο!!! Μου τον σύστησε η παθολόγος μου γιατί προχτές που πήγα (ούτε αυτή με κατάλαβε, και δάκρυσε από την χαρά της για το αποτέλεσμά μου) συζητήσαμε λίγο και για το ότι δεν συνιδητοποιώ την αλλαγή μου, ούτε την θεωρώ μεγάλη, και για το ότι ΄νιώθω πολύ να παλεύω με τον εαυτό μου όταν είμαι συνεσθηματικά φορτισμένη. Ετσι λοιπόν, Τρίτη ξεκινάω συνεδρίες!!!

----------


## Mak

Μπράβο Πωλίνα, πολύ καλό βήμα οι συνεδρίες, εύχομαι να έχεις χημεία με τον ψυχολόγο και να καταθέσεις την αλήθεια σου ώστε να υπερβείς ό,τι σε κρατάει πίσω, καθηλωμένη στην παλιά αυτο-εικόνα σου.. Βήμα-βήμα κατακτιούνται οι στόχοι μας και εσύ είσαι σε πολύ καλό δρόμο!

----------


## polinaki1983

Γιώτα μου, το καλό είναι ότι στην συζήτηση που είχα με την παθολόγο μου, καθώς και στην δεκάλεπτη συζήτηση που είχα μέσω τηλεφώνου μαζί του, μου είπαν και οι δύο ότι από την στιγμή που είμαι συνηδητοποιημένη με το τί μου συμβαίνει, και περίπου ξέρουμε που θέλουμε να εστιάσουμε, δεν θα χρειαστώ πολλές συνεδρίες πρωτού καταλήξουμε σε κάπιο αποτέλεσμα. Τώρα η πορία θα δείξει. Ελπίζω μόνο να βρει σύντομα ο άντρας μου δουλιά για να μπορέσω να είμαι πιο ανεξάρτητη με τα οικονομικά μου και να ξεκινήσω και το γυμναστήριο που τόσο μα τόσο πολύ θέλω.

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Μπορέι να φαίνομαι κακιά, αλλά βαρέθηκα τόσα χρόνια να είμαι η χοντρή αδελφή. Τώρα πια ήρθε η στιγμή που θα είναι αυτή η χοντρή αδελφή, αν δεν κάνει κάτι για τον εαυτό της.


Αχ η εκδίκηση τρώγεται κρύα, και είναι πολύ νόστιμη η άτιμη! Γιατί να λυπόμαστε αν φαινόμαστε κακοί, όταν τόσα χρόνια μας αντιμετώπιζαν σαν χοντρούς; Αισθάνθηκε ποτέ κανείς από αυτούς το μέγεθος της κακίας που βγάζανε πάνω μας; Απωθημένα είναι, θα βγουν σε κάποια φάση!

----------


## break

Polnaki ποιος σε πιάνει τώρα :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

----------


## welldah

Πωλίνα μου σου εύχομαι να ζεις μόνο στιγμές ικανοποίησης από εδώ και στο εξής!:yes:

----------


## polinaki1983

Και η ικανοποίηση ακόμα συνεχίζετε!!!!!!

Ηρθε σήμερα μιά θεία μου για επίσκεψη και μου άρχισε τα πόσο χαρούμενη είναι που με βλέπει τόσο αδυνατισμένη, και πως έχω αλλάξει πολύ κτλ. Και μετά γυρνάει με ένα ύφος στην αδελφή μου, η οποία ήταν μπροστά όση ώρα μου έκανε τα κομπλιμέντα εμένα, και της λέει σε αντίθεση με σένα που κάθε φορά που σε βλέπω όλο και χοντρένεις, γιατί δεν κάνεις για τον εαυτό σου, δηλαδή τι περιμένεις, να φτάσεις στο απροχώριτο, εκεί που δεν θα έχει πια επιστροφή? Δες, η Πωλίνα ντυμένη φαίνετε πιο αδύνατη από σένα, αφού έχεις παράδειγμα σπίτι σου προς μίμηση, γιατί δεν το ζηλεύεις με την καλή ένοια και να το ακολουθήσεις και εσύ?

Το μόνο που απάντησε η αδελφή μου, με το δηλητηριώδες ύφος της ήταν "εμένα έτσι μου αρέσω, και έτσι και αλιώς η Πωλίνα είναι γεμάτη χαλάρωση ενώ εγώ όχι" και εφυγε νομίζοντας έτσι ότι με πρόσβαλε. 

Εγώ όμως ευχαριστήθικα πολύ αυτά που τις είπε η θεία. Το ότι έχω χαλάρωση, δεν περίμενα αυτήν άλλωστε να μου το πεί!!!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Και η ικανοποίηση ακόμα συνεχίζετε!!!!!!
> 
> Ηρθε σήμερα μιά θεία μου για επίσκεψη και μου άρχισε τα πόσο χαρούμενη είναι που με βλέπει τόσο αδυνατισμένη, και πως έχω αλλάξει πολύ κτλ. Και μετά γυρνάει με ένα ύφος στην αδελφή μου, η οποία ήταν μπροστά όση ώρα μου έκανε τα κομπλιμέντα εμένα, και της λέει σε αντίθεση με σένα που κάθε φορά που σε βλέπω όλο και χοντρένεις, γιατί δεν κάνεις για τον εαυτό σου, δηλαδή τι περιμένεις, να φτάσεις στο απροχώριτο, εκεί που δεν θα έχει πια επιστροφή? Δες, η Πωλίνα ντυμένη φαίνετε πιο αδύνατη από σένα, αφού έχεις παράδειγμα σπίτι σου προς μίμηση, γιατί δεν το ζηλεύεις με την καλή ένοια και να το ακολουθήσεις και εσύ?
> 
> Το μόνο που απάντησε η αδελφή μου, με το δηλητηριώδες ύφος της ήταν "εμένα έτσι μου αρέσω, και έτσι και αλιώς η Πωλίνα είναι γεμάτη χαλάρωση ενώ εγώ όχι" και εφυγε νομίζοντας έτσι ότι με πρόσβαλε. 
> 
> Εγώ όμως ευχαριστήθικα πολύ αυτά που τις είπε η θεία. Το ότι έχω χαλάρωση, δεν περίμενα αυτήν άλλωστε να μου το πεί!!!




ΛΟΥΝΑ ΜΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ!!!!!!!!!!!! πολυ το χαρηκαααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

καλα, αυτο με τη χαλαρωση, το'χουν ψωμοτυρι στη δικαιολογια, και μενα μου το'χουν πει... η χαλαρωση θα φυγει ρε φιλε, σιγα. Θα παρει λιγο παραπανω χρονο αλλα καλυτερα να ξοδεψει κανεις 2-3 χρονια στο αδυνατισμα/μαζεμα μετα το αποτελεσμα ειναι μονιμο.

----------


## polinaki1983

Αλλωστε μίζερυ μου, μην ξεχνάμε πως με τα ρούχα δεν φαίνετε χαλάρωση!!! Και αυτός που την βλέπει, με έχει δει και στα πολύ χειρότερα μου, κουβαλώντας πάνω μου +32 κιλά, επομένως δεν νομίζω να τον ενοχλά!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αυτή είμαι εγώ σήμερα το πρωί!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Νομίζω ότι φαίνομαι μικρότερη από όσο είμαι!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Και ναι, επιτέλους βρήκα μπότες που να μου κάνουν στην γάμπα!!!! οκ, έχουν κορδονακι από πίσω που χαλαρώνει λίγο, αλλά και πάλι ποτέ πριν δεν είχα φορέσει μπότες και να ανεβαίνουν!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

θεα μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:crazy:
καλημεραααααααααααααααα:sta rhit::starhit::starhit::starhit:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Maria Hope_
> θεα μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:crazy:
> καλημεραααααααααααααααα:sta rhit::starhit::starhit::starhit:


Καλημέρα μαράκι μου!!!!!! Θενκς!

----------


## Maria Hope

τι ευχαριστεις???????????????????????????? ????????????? απλα αναφερω αυτο που βλεπω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy: :bouncy::bouncy:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Maria Hope_
> τι ευχαριστεις???????????????????????????? ????????????? απλα αναφερω αυτο που βλεπω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy: :bouncy::bouncy:


Αμμα με λες τώρα Θεά, από κοντά τί θα με λες δηλαδή? χεχεχεχε

----------


## angelaorangel

γεια σου πωλινα
ωραιες φωτογραφιες και ωραιο το μπλουζακι!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

ΚΟΙΤΑ ΠΩΣ ΛΑΜΠΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

καλα... τα ματια σου ειναι απλα απιστευτα φιλε. 

Και στις πρωτες φωτο που ειχα δει, τη πρωτη φορα και ανοιξε η ψυχη μου, μονιμος εχεις μια εκφραση που δινει χαμογελα.
καλα που δε με βλεπει κανεις να χειροκροταω μονη μου στον υπολογιστη! ααχααχαχααχχαχαχα
εχεις λιωσει!! και απο τις ιστοριες που ακουω, δεν ξαφνιαζομαι που σε αγαπανε τοσο πολυ οι τριγυρω σου και που σε φθονούν αλλοι. 

εγω το παραδεχομαι! τη ζεστασια που δειχνουν τα ματια σου τη ζηλευω πολυ!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by angelaorangel_
> γεια σου πωλινα
> ωραιες φωτογραφιες και ωραιο το μπλουζακι!


Σε ευχαριστώ καλή μου, εγώ το κάνω ωραίο το μπλουζάκι επειδή το φοράω!!! από μόνο του δεν λέει και πολλά!! χαχαχαχα

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> ΚΟΙΤΑ ΠΩΣ ΛΑΜΠΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> καλα... τα ματια σου ειναι απλα απιστευτα φιλε. 
> 
> Και στις πρωτες φωτο που ειχα δει, τη πρωτη φορα και ανοιξε η ψυχη μου,* μονιμος εχεις μια εκφραση που δινει χαμογελα*.
> καλα που δε με βλεπει κανεις να χειροκροταω μονη μου στον υπολογιστη! ααχααχαχααχχαχαχα
> εχεις λιωσει!! και απο τις ιστοριες που ακουω, δεν ξαφνιαζομαι που σε αγαπανε τοσο πολυ οι τριγυρω σου και που σε φθονούν αλλοι. 
> 
> εγω το παραδεχομαι! τη ζεστασια που δειχνουν τα ματια σου τη ζηλευω πολυ!


Ελπίζω να μην εννοείς ότι έχω μια χαζή έκφραση που σε κάνει να γελάς!!! χαχαχαχαχα

Εμένα πάλι τα μάτια μου αν και μου αρέσουν πολύ, θεωρώ πως στις φώτο βγαίνουν πολύ μικρά επειδή χαμογελούν και αυτά μαζί μου!!

ΑΑΑΑ, δεν θυμαμαι από που είσαι, αλλά θα κατεύω Αθήνα!!! Αν βολεύεσε για καφέ!

----------


## dora_th

Πωλίνα μπράβο !!!!
Και μην χαμπαριάζεις . η αλεπου όσα δεν φτάνει τα κάνει κρεμασταρια .

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by dora_th_
> Πωλίνα μπράβο !!!!
> Και μην χαμπαριάζεις . η αλεπου όσα δεν φτάνει τα κάνει κρεμασταρια .


Θενκς καλή μου, έχεις απόλυτο δικαιο.

----------


## fleria

Την είδα την φώτο,η μπλούζα τέλειαααααααα!Μάλλον πρέπει να εξασκήσω την υπομονή μου και να ψάχνω περισσότερο.
Διάβασα και τα ποστ σου,τι να πω 30+ κιλά, μου δίνεις ελπίδες!!Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο!
Μην ακούς κανέναν και τίποτα,η ικανοποιηση κάθε φορά που θα μπαίνεις σε μικρότερο νούμερα είναι η καλύτερη απάντηση.

----------


## polinaki1983

fleria μου σε ευχαριστώ! Εχω ακόμα πολύ δρόμο μπροστά μου, αλλά θα τα καταφέρω, είμαι σιγουρη!

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> ... θα κατεύω Αθήνα!!! Αν βολεύεσε για καφέ!


Polinaki, να υπολογίζεις και μένα για τον καφέ! Ενημέρωσε πότε θα κατέβεις!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by anna65_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> ... θα κατεύω Αθήνα!!! Αν βολεύεσε για καφέ!
> 
> 
> Polinaki, να υπολογίζεις και μένα για τον καφέ! Ενημέρωσε πότε θα κατέβεις!


25/11 βραδάκι ερχόμαστε Αννα μου και φεύγουμε 28/11 απογευματάκι. Αμμα είναι στείλε μου το κινητό σου με u2u. Ηδη κανονίζουμε συνάντηση και με άλλες κοπέλες του φόρουμ, όπως Μοναχόιτ, Κέιτυ, Ναντίν, Γιαννάκι και άλλες. Οταν αποφασίσουμε πια μέρα θα σε ενημερώσω!!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Maria Hope_
> τι ευχαριστεις???????????????????????????? ????????????? απλα αναφερω αυτο που βλεπω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy: :bouncy::bouncy:
> 
> 
> Αμμα με λες τώρα Θεά, από κοντά τί θα με λες δηλαδή? χεχεχεχε


ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΙΟ ΘΕΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΑΝΥΠΟΜΟΝΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ ΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ:starhit::starhit::starh it::starhit::starhit::starhit::starhit:

----------


## polinaki1983

Λίγες μέρες μείνανε Μαράκι μου!!! Εγώ να δεις πόσο ανυπομονώ!

----------


## Maria Hope

:smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smile grin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin:: smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smileg rin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::s milegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegr in::smilegrin: :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## break

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Ωραίο ντύσιμο!!!!!!!!!!
Αυτό το στύλ μου αρέσει πολύ!!!!!!!!!!


Βλέπω στη συνάντηση πώς μαζεύτηκε ο καλός ο κόσμος!!!!!!!! Είμαι κ εγώ μέσα εκτός κ αν είναι μόνο για σληβάτους :spin::spin::spin::spin:

----------


## -wow-

Πωλινα πραγματικα τεραστια η αλλαγη σου!! δεν εχεις καμια σχεση μετις 1ες φωτο σου που ειχα δει!! μπραβο κοπελα μου και εις κατωτερα!! χιχι
25/11?? και εγω θελω να σας δω ρε κοριτσια! αλλα θα ειμαι αθηνα κατα τις 16-20 δεκεμβριου! αν μπορει καμια σας ας παμε για ενα καφε! να τ απουμε και απο κοντα!

----------


## Maria Hope

καλημεραααααααααααααααααα αα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!πω πω ειλικρινα δεν σταματαω να σκεφτομαι τον ατελειωτο καφεδακι μας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!χιχιιχιιχιχιχ ιιχιχ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ολες με φουστιτσα και μποτουλες εεεεεε?????????χαχαχχαχαχαχαχ αχα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol::lol::lol:
 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 
για ποτε λετε μεταξυ των ημερων?????και προς τα που??????:P:P:P:P:P:P:P

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> ΚΟΙΤΑ ΠΩΣ ΛΑΜΠΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> καλα... τα ματια σου ειναι απλα απιστευτα φιλε. 
> ...


Βεβαια! οποτε θες σου στελνω το κινητο μου!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by break_
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Ωραίο ντύσιμο!!!!!!!!!!
> Αυτό το στύλ μου αρέσει πολύ!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Βλέπω στη συνάντηση πώς μαζεύτηκε ο καλός ο κόσμος!!!!!!!! Είμαι κ εγώ μέσα εκτός κ αν είναι μόνο για σληβάτους :spin::spin::spin::spin:


Καλημέρα break μου!!!! Σε ευχαριστώ!!!

Εμ μια φορά κατεβαίνει το Πωλινάκι Αθήνα, λες να μην μαζευτεί όλη η καλή κοινωνία του φόρουμ? χαχαχαχαχα

Βρε εννοείτε, όπιος θέλει να έρθει είναι καλοδεχούμενος!!!

Θα ανοίξω καμιά 10αριά πριν τόπικ, για να συνεννοηθούμε το πότε και το που θα βρεθούμε. Επομένος όλοι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι θα δηλώσετε συμμετοχή εκεί!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by -wow-_
> Πωλινα πραγματικα τεραστια η αλλαγη σου!! δεν εχεις καμια σχεση μετις 1ες φωτο σου που ειχα δει!! μπραβο κοπελα μου και εις κατωτερα!! χιχι
> 25/11?? και εγω θελω να σας δω ρε κοριτσια! αλλα θα ειμαι αθηνα κατα τις 16-20 δεκεμβριου! αν μπορει καμια σας ας παμε για ενα καφε! να τ απουμε και απο κοντα!


Θενκς wow μου!!! Εχω ακόμα δρόμο, αλλά είμαι πολύ πιο κοντά από πριν!!!!25/11 παω Αθήνα. Η συνάντηση θα είναι ή 26 ή 27.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Maria Hope_
> καλημεραααααααααααααααααα αα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!πω πω ειλικρινα δεν σταματαω να σκεφτομαι τον ατελειωτο καφεδακι μας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!χιχιιχιιχιχιχ ιιχιχ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ολες με φουστιτσα και μποτουλες εεεεεε?????????χαχαχχαχαχαχαχ αχα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> για ποτε λετε μεταξυ των ημερων?????και προς τα που??????:P:P:P:P:P:P:P


Εγώ σκέφτομαι για φορεματάκι αντί για φουστίτσα, αλλά θα δείξει!!!! χεχεχεχεχε

Για το πότε, ε 2 μέρες έχουμε επιλογή, τώρα για το που, δεν ξέρω. Εγώ θα μένω σύνταγμα, και θα δούμε πως θα βολευτεί μιας και δεν ξέρω την Αθήνα.

----------


## Maria Hope

ΤΕΛΕΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!Μ  ΜΕΤΡΟ ΒΟΛΕΥΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑ!!!!!ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ ΕΕΕΕ????ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΕΣ......:bigsmile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Και εγώ θέλω απόγευμα, ή Κυριακή, για να μπορέσω να περάσω το Σάββατο μου στα καταστήματα!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

ΑΜΑΝ ΑΜΑΝ...ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ΠΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΗΝΙΑΤΙΚΟ ΕΕΕΕ?????ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΧΑ!!!!!! ΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

----------


## polinaki1983

Οχι μαράκι μου, δεν πάει το μηνιάτικο δυστυχώς. Δεν θα φέρω πολλά λεφτά μαζί μου, άλλωστε ο άντρας μου δεν δουλεύει και είμαστε πολύ στενά. Αλλά θέλω πολύ να κάνω την βόλτα μου, να πάρω κανά σκουλαρίκι γιατί εδώ δεν βρίσκω ΤΙΠΟΤΑ που να μου αρέσει, καμιά τσάντα, καμένα πουλόβερ του άντρα μου για να έχει να λέει ότι ψώνησε από την Αθήνα, τέτια πράγματα!

----------


## Maria Hope

ΕΧΑΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ????? :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled: ΚΡΙΜΑ.... ΜΗΝ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΙΕΣΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ......ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΕΧΕΙ Ο ΘΕΟΣ....:grin::grin:
ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΛΙΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΑ....  :Wink: 
ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΧΧΧΧ!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!ΠΟΣΟ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΔΩ ΟΛΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ:love::love::l ove::love::love:

----------


## polinaki1983

Ναι την έχασε δυστυχώς, και ενώ του πρότεινα αν ήθελε να ακυρώσουμε το ταξίδι, επειδή ξέρει πόσο χαρούμενη ήμουνα που θα δω έστω μερικές από εσάς, δεν δέκτηκε. Είπε θα ζοριστούμε αλλά θα πάμε να γνωρίσεις τις φίλες σου!

----------


## welldah

Σε περιμένουμε να μας έρθεις λοιπόν Πωλινάκι!  :Wink:

----------


## Maria Hope

:kiss::thumbup::kiss::thumbup:
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΑΝΑΓΚΕΣ ΣΟΥ Ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΡΟΤΕΡΑΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΝ ΠΑΡΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΝΤΙΞΟΟΤΗΤΕΣ?????????????????????????? ?:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:: love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::lo ve::love::love::love::love::love:
ΕΝΑΣ ΛΟΓΟΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΝΑ ΜΑΖΕΥΤΟΥΜΕ ΟΣΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by welldah_
> Σε περιμένουμε να μας έρθεις λοιπόν Πωλινάκι!


 Εγώ να δεις, πως και πως το περιμένω!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Maria Hope_
> :kiss::thumbup::kiss::thumbup:
> ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΑΝΑΓΚΕΣ ΣΟΥ Ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΡΟΤΕΡΑΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΝ ΠΑΡΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΝΤΙΞΟΟΤΗΤΕΣ?????????????????????????? ?:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:: love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::lo ve::love::love::love::love::love:
> ΕΝΑΣ ΛΟΓΟΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΝΑ ΜΑΖΕΥΤΟΥΜΕ ΟΣΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


Για να τον κάνουμε να νιώθει περίφανος που θα κυκλοφορεί με τόσες κούκλες γύρω του? σαν πασάς ένα πράγμα? χαχαχα

----------


## Maria Hope

ΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ ΑΧΧΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Δ ΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΕΙ ΠΑΣΑΣ....ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ........ΤΗΝ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑΡΑ ΤΟΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:spin::spin::spin::sp in::spin::spin:

----------


## Maria Hope

ΑΣΧΕΤΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΓΙΑ ΣΥΝΤΑΓΕΣ ΜΕ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΕΣ ΚΤΛ???????????????????????:P:P:P:P

----------


## polinaki1983

Με κάνεις και κοκκινίζω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ναι έχουμε, αυτό εδώ

http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=4492

----------


## Maria Hope

ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΠΟΣΟ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΩ ΝΑ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΙΣΕΙΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΙΧΙΧΙΙΧΙΧΙ
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup:

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ ΩΩΩ ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!
ΑΣΧΕΤΟ ΠΑΛΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΕΧΩ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΜΟΥΣΑΚΑ ΣΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ??????????????????????/ΧΙΧΙΙΧΙΧΙΙΧΙΧΙΧ

----------


## polinaki1983

Δεν μου πάει το κόκκινο!!! χαχαχαχα

δεν ξέρω πόσες φορές τον έχεις φτιάξει, αλλά είμαι σίγουρη πως η επιτυχία είναι δεδομένη!!!

Το ψητό στην σακούλα δεν το έκανες ξανά?

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Καλημέρα. Πωλινάκι διάβασα για τη "συνάντηση κορυφής" που οργανώνετε και εννοείται ότι θα ήθελα κι εγώ να βρεθούμε όλοι από κοντά και να τα σληβοπούμε! :crazy::crazy:

----------


## polinaki1983

Εννοείτε Τζινάκι μου, αν μπορείς να κοπιάσεις!!! Οπως προείπα, λίγες μέρες πριν θα ανοίξω σχετικό ποστ και θα τα κανωνήσουμε όλα!!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

AME AME TO EKANA.....KAI OXI MONO ΜΙΑ ΔΥΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ΑΠΛΑ ΑΝΦΕΡΩ ΤΟΝ ΜΟΥΣΑΚΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟΤΕΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΞΑΝΑΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ ΠΟΤΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ

----------


## Maria Hope

ΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ ΕΕ....ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΛΙΒΑΤΟΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΤΥΧΩΜΕΝΟΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## polinaki1983

Θα έχουμε και μπαι-πασαρισμένους στην παρέα (βλ Αννα65) καθώς και μή χειρουργημένους (βρ μίζερυ κ.α.!!!) Ολοι οι καλοί χωράνε κορίτσια!

----------


## Maria Hope

ΧΧΙΧΙΙΧΙΧΙΙΧΙΧΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΤΕΛΕΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:roll::roll::ro ll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::lol: :lol::lol::lol::lol:

----------


## polinaki1983

Νομίζω έθουσα δεξιώσεων θα πρέπει να κλείσουμε, και όχι ένα απλό παιδότοπο που λέγαμε με τις άλλες κοπέλλες!!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

ΕΤΣΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ ΙΙΙΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:t humbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::smilegrin::smil egrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin:

----------


## marimari

Θελετε και πρώην δακτυλοφορουμενες με αποτυχία και καινούργια προσπαθεια;;;

----------


## polinaki1983

Marimari μου όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε στην παρέα!!! Αλλωστε και εγώ πρωην δακτυλοφορούμενη είμαι και νυν σληβάτη!!! Αμμα διαβάσεις αυτό το τόπικ στην αρχή θα καταλάβεις!

----------


## marimari

Αχ ευχαριστω.
Δεν ξερω που να βρω τις ιστοριες σας και που να γράψω την δική μου...
Θα τον βρω τον μπουσουλα που θα παει!!!!
Παιρνω κουραγιο ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ και σας ευχαριστώ.


...ναι αλλά εσυ τα εχασες ...εγω τα παιρνω!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Κούκλα μου και εγώ τα έπαιρνα..... τα έχασα τώρα που τον εβγαλα και εκανα σληβ. Οσο είχα δακτύλιο άστα.... Την δικιά μου ιστορία μπορεις να την διαβάσεις στην σελίδα 1 αυτού εδώ του τόπικ που μιλάμε τώρα. Πάντος πολύ θα ήθελα να διαβάσω και την δικιά σου. Τελικά δεν είμαστε λίγα άτομα με προβλήματα από δακτύλιο.

----------


## polinaki1983

Μόλις τώρα συνηδητοποίησα πως πριν ακριβώς 1 χρόνο γράφτηκα σε αυτό εδώ το φόρουμ. 

Τότε ήμουνα μόνη, χωρίς ανθρώπους να με στυρίζουν, γεμάτη ερωτηματικά για το τί πάω να κάνω, πιο θα είναι το μέλλον, αν θα είναι ακόμα μια αποτυχία για μένα η sleeve, και ξεκίνησα να κάνω τις απωρίες μου στο τόπικ της sleeve. 

Θυμάμαι πως ήμουνα πολύ ανχωμένη τότε, για το ότι θα έκανα δεύτερο βαριατρικό, για το ότι θα το έκανα με τομή (με βάση τα λεγόμενα του τότε γιατρού), για 1002 διαφορετικά πράγματα..... Νόμιζα πως ήμουνα η μοναδική αποτυχία δακτυλίου, πως ήμουνα χαζή, πως εγώ έφτεγα που δεν δούλεψε σε μένα...

Τότε ήταν που συνάντησα εδώ μέσα την Ναντιν η οποία με είχε καθυσυχάσει πως δεν είμαι μόνη, πως σαν και μένα πολλοί έχουν υποφέρει, και πως σαν άλλους που τα έχουν καταφέρει, έτσι θα τα καταφέρω και εγώ. 

Τότε ήταν άρχισα να διαβάζω διάφορα θέματα του τόπικ, και είδα πως δεν ήμουνα μόνη. Δεν ήμουνα η μόνη "χοντρή" στον κόσμο, αλλά ούτε και η μόνη με προβλήματα. 

Ο χρόνος κύλισε, άτομα έφυγαν από το φόρουμ, κάπια άλλα ήρθαν.... 

Τώρα, ακριβώς 1 χρόνο μετά την εγγραφή μου, είμαι ακόμα εδώ, κατά 32 κιλά ελαφρύτερη, και κατά πολύ "πλουσιότερη" γιατί εδώ μέσα βρήκα πραγματικούς φίλους. Φίλους που δεν είχα ποτέ κοντά μου, φίλους που παρόλη την απόσταση που μας χωρίζει, ήταν πάντα δίπλα μου για οτιδήποτε και να χρειάστηκα......

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους πολύ για αυτό τον υπέροχο 1 χρόνο που μου προσφέρατε τόσα όσα ποτέ κανείς δεν μου πρόσφερε σε όλη μου την ζωή. Σας αγαπάω όλους πάρα πολύ :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::l ove:

----------


## Maria Hope

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Μόλις τώρα συνηδητοποίησα πως πριν ακριβώς 1 χρόνο γράφτηκα σε αυτό εδώ το φόρουμ. 
> 
> Τότε ήμουνα μόνη, χωρίς ανθρώπους να με στυρίζουν, γεμάτη ερωτηματικά για το τί πάω να κάνω, πιο θα είναι το μέλλον, αν θα είναι ακόμα μια αποτυχία για μένα η sleeve, και ξεκίνησα να κάνω τις απωρίες μου στο τόπικ της sleeve. 
> 
> Θυμάμαι πως ήμουνα πολύ ανχωμένη τότε, για το ότι θα έκανα δεύτερο βαριατρικό, για το ότι θα το έκανα με τομή (με βάση τα λεγόμενα του τότε γιατρού), για 1002 διαφορετικά πράγματα..... Νόμιζα πως ήμουνα η μοναδική αποτυχία δακτυλίου, πως ήμουνα χαζή, πως εγώ έφτεγα που δεν δούλεψε σε μένα...
> 
> Τότε ήταν που συνάντησα εδώ μέσα την Ναντιν η οποία με είχε καθυσυχάσει πως δεν είμαι μόνη, πως σαν και μένα πολλοί έχουν υποφέρει, και πως σαν άλλους που τα έχουν καταφέρει, έτσι θα τα καταφέρω και εγώ. 
> 
> ...


υπέροχα συγκινητικό!!!!!! :yes::yes::yes::yes::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegr in::smilegrin::smilegrin:
ξερω πολυ καλα οτι εδω μεσα εισαι απο τα πιο αγαπητα προσωπα!!!!!!!!!!!και ειμαι πολυ περηφανη που σε γνωριζω εστω απο εδω και θα σε δω και απο κοντα!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Μαράκι μου γλυκό :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

----------


## Maria Hope

:kiss::starhit::kiss::starhit::kiss::starhit:

----------


## alalumaki

Αι, στο καλό με συγκίνησες... μπορεί και να στη χαρίσω τελικά άμα σε δω !!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

χεχεχε, κοίτα, το σίγουρο είναι ότι και να θες να μου ορμίξεις δεν θα σε αφήσουν οι θαμώνες μου!!!! χαχαχαχα

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> Τότε ήταν που συνάντησα εδώ μέσα την Ναντιν η οποία με είχε καθυσυχάσει πως δεν είμαι μόνη, πως σαν και μένα πολλοί έχουν υποφέρει, και πως σαν άλλους που τα έχουν καταφέρει, έτσι θα τα καταφέρω και εγώ.


Δεν το θυμάμαι...Δε θυμάμαι τίποτα απ'τα πρώτα λόγια που ανταλλάξαμε...Στο δια ταύτα.
Eίναι μεγάλη η αρχική ανακούφιση πως δεν είσαι μόνος σε όσα δύσκολα καλείσαι να διαχειριστείς,
αλλά από κει και πέρα θέλει πολλή προσπάθεια και επιμονή για να γίνουν οι πολυπόθητες αλλαγές πραγματικότητα.
Το παρεμφερές βίωμα είναι αλήθεια πως διευκολύνει την κατανόηση.Κι αν κάπως σταθήκαμε δίπλα σου στα δύσκολα
είναι κάτι που κι εσύ κάνεις στα δύσκολα άλλων...Να είσαι πάντα καλά,Πωλινάκι και να παίρνεις δύναμη απ'όσα καθημερινά κατακτάς!

----------


## Maria Hope

:love::love::love::love::love::love::love:
ποσο μου αρεσει να διαβαζω τετοια post..... νιωθω υπεροχα που επεστρεψα στο φορουμ, μου ειχατε λειψειιιιιιιιιι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ( καταραμενος υπολογιστης στο σπιτι που ακομα δεν φτιαξαμε.....ευτυχως βρηκα τροπο να μπαινω απο την δουλεια...χιχιχιχιιχιχιιχχ ιχ)

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κοριτσάρες μου!!!

Ναταλάκι μου, τώρα πια είμαι σίγουρη πως όλα μπορούν να γίνουν φτάνει να το θέλουμε πραγματικά μέσα μας. Φτάνει να είμαστε αποφασισμένοι να περάσουμε κάθε εμπόδιο, και να κατακτίσουμε κάθε μας όνειρο!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::yes::yes: :yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes: :yes::yes::yes::yes::love::love::love::love::love: :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::k iss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kis s::kiss::kiss:

----------


## polinaki1983

Σήμερα φόρεσα ένα κοντό φορεματάκι, αλλά επειδή ακόμα δεν βρήκα καλτσόν όπως τα θέλω, έβαλα κολάν! Επίσης έβαλα μανικάκια από πάνω γιατί το φόρεμα είναι ναι μεν χειμωνιατικο, αλλά αμάνικο!!! Ο άντρας μου μόλις με είδε έμεινε στην αρχή με το στόμα ανοικτό, μετά μου είπε πως είναι πολύ ωραίο, και μετά άρχισε τις σκηνές ζήλιας του ότι είναι στενό στον ποπό, και ότι όλοι θα με κοιτάν στον δρόμο κτλ!!! Του λέω θες να το βγάλω? και τί μου λέει?Όχι, άστο είναι πολύ ωραίο, αλλά μην κυκλοφορίσεις στον δρόμο μόνη σου, δεν θέλω να σε κλέψει κανείς από μένα!! χαχαχαχα μου αρέσει πολύ που ζηλεύει τώρα πια!

----------


## Maria Hope

ΦΤΟΥ ΦΤΟΥ ΣΚΟΡΔΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ:bouncy::b ouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::spin::spin: :spin::spin::spin::spin::spin::spin::spin:

----------


## konina

πωλινα μου οντως τρελη διαφορα... συγχαρητηρια...ειδες που σιγα σιγα φτανεις εκει που θες?σαν σημερα θυμαμαι τα 106 και να που τωρα εισαι κιολας 93...μπραβο κοριτσακι συνεχισε ετσι...

----------


## karen1985

Πωλίνα είσαι κούκλαααααααα  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Κόνικα μου. Αποφάσισα πως αύριο που θα αλλάξω τικεράκι, θα αλλάξω και στόχο. Δεν με ικανοποιεί πια το 85. Αχ αυτό το 106, και το κόλλημα που είχα πάθει τότε!!!! Και μισώ τον αριθμό 6!!!!

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Καλημέρα. Δεν είναι υπέροχη η αίσθηση όταν δοκιμάζεις ξεχασμένα ρούχα στην ντουλάπα και ανακαλύπτεις ότι σου κάνουν; Πωλινάκι σου εύχομαι και εις κοντότερα!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Τζινάκι μου δεν έχω πια ξεχασμένα ρούχα στην ντουλάπα!!! Ολα είναι ΟΛΟΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Τα ξεχασμένα ρούχα στην ντουλάπα μου είναι προπολλού μεγάλα πια!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

ααααααααααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Αυριο πάω για επίσημο ζύγισμα στην διαιτολόγο!!!!!!!!!! Ανυπομονώ!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΝΟΥΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΑ ΤΙΚΕΡΑΚΙΑ ΜΑΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:: thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Maria Hope_
> ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΝΟΥΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΑ ΤΙΚΕΡΑΚΙΑ ΜΑΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:: thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Θα αλλάξει και ο στόχος μαρία μου!!!!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

ΝΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΝΑΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bouncing::bounci ng::bouncing::bouncing::bouncing::bouncing::bounci ng::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love ::love::love::love::love::love:

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Πωλινάκι θα ήθελα να μου κάνεις μία χάρη. Αν μπορείς να ρωτήσεις για λογαριασμό μου τη διαιτολόγο σου αν μπορώ κάποιες φορές να πιω σόδα με ανθρακικό. Ως διαβητική όταν αδυνατίζω ή όταν κρυώσω ανεβαίνει η οξόνη και ο διαβητολόγος μου μου έχει πει να πίνω σόδα. Έτσι πέφτει η οξόνη και δεν κινδυνεύω να πάθω κετοξέωση ή να νοσηλευτώ. Ξέρω ότι απαγορεύεται το ανθρακικό αλλά αν έπινα 1 σόδα την ημέρα για 3-4 μέρες θα δημιουργούσα μεγάλο πρόβλημα; Αν το θυμηθείς ρώτησέ τη σε παρακαλώ.

----------


## polinaki1983

Το σημειώνω Τζινάκι μου να το ρωτήσω!!! Εσύ δεν εχεις καμία επικοινωνία με τον χειρούργο σου?

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Όχι, δεν έχω επικοινωνία.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by ΤΖΙΝΑ_
> Όχι, δεν έχω επικοινωνία.


Οκ καλή μου. Το έγραψα ακριβώς όπως μου το έγραψες μέσα στο δεφτέρη μου, γιατί για μένα όλο αυτό να το θυμάμαι λίγο δύσκολο, σαν κινέζικα μου φάνηκε!!! 

Αυριο λοιπόν θα σου έχω την απάντησή σου!

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Νά'σαι καλά Πωλινάκι μου. Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## marimari

Αχ!!!!!!!!!!!!ΠΟΣΟ ΑΓΝΩΡΙΣΤΗ ΕΓΙΝΕΣ!!!!!!!
Και δεν φωναζω κατα τον ιντερνετικο λόγο-γραφή...αλλά θαυμαζω με εντονο υφος!!!!!!!!!!
Και πως να μην θαυμασεις εναν ανθρωπο που εμεινε...μισός!!!!!!!!!
Μπράβο Πωλίνα.
Μακάρι να σου μοιάσω...
Το μονο που μετράω ειναι 3 ημερες διαιτας...-2 κιλά!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Ε όχι και η μισή μάριμάρι μου!!! το 1/4 της Πωλίνας ακριβώς έφυγε από πάνω μου.

Είδες τις φώτο μου και του πριν???

Εφυγαν κι όλας 2 κιλάκια? να βρε, είδες? τσουκου τσούκου θα φύγουνε και τα υπόλοιπα!!!!

Είπες είχες δακτύλιο πριν. τον έβγαλες? τί έγινε? θες να μας πεις?

----------


## Mak

Πωλινάκι, φανταστικό το φορεματάκι, και γενικά ωραίο το στυλ σου! Όλο και πιο λεπτή σε βρίσκω από φωτογραφία σε φωτογραφία!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

Θενκς Γιώτα μου!!! Από μέρα σε μέρα δηλαδή με βλέπεις όλο και πιο αδύνατη? χεχεχεχε Απλά τα ρούχα με αδυνατίζουν καλή μου!

----------


## alalumaki

χε, χε... μπαίνω εδώ να δω αν έχει καμιά φώτο για να δω τις εξελίξεις και τσουπ πέφτω σε μια τέλεια φώτο....
Μπράβο Πωλινάκι ξανά και ξανά, η διαφορά είναι τεράστια, να μας βάζεις συχνά φώτο να ομορφαίνει ο τόπος και να χαιρόμαστε και εμείς....

----------


## polinaki1983

Αλαλουμάκι μου όμως άμμα σας βάζω σχεδόν καθημερινά, όπως έγινε τώρα, θα με βαρεθείτε και μετά δεν θα έρθετε στην συνάντηση. θα πείτε ε σιγά μωρέ, αυτή την βλέπουμε καθημερινά, τί να τρέχουμε τώρα σε συναντήσεις!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αυτές ειναι 10 από τις δημιουργίες που θα παρουσιάσω στην επίδηξη μου. Η αρίθμηση είναι όπως τα έχω αριθμήσει σπίτι. Πώς σας φαίνονται?

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

χαλαρα θα αγοραζα το 5. Μ'αρεσει πολυ, και να μου το κανανε δωρο και να το κανω δωρο

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Πολύ ωραίες οι δημιουργίες σου και νομίζω ότι καλύπτουν όλα τα γούστα. Καλή επιτυχία στην επίδειξή σου.

----------


## break

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Πωλινάκι, φανταστικό το φορεματάκι, και γενικά ωραίο το στυλ σου! Όλο και πιο λεπτή σε βρίσκω από φωτογραφία σε φωτογραφία!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:





Έχει απόλυτο δίκιο!



Κουκλάκι είσαι!! :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Ciciliana

polinaki, αυτές φαντάζομαι είναι συσκευασίες δώρων έτσι?
παντως είναι πολύ ωραίες. ειδικά αυτές με τα κρασιά-ποτα-οτι ειναι σε μπουκάλι , δε ξέρω αλλά μ'αρέσει πολυ μια τετοια συσκευασία, κ για δώρο!
είσαι πολύ δημιουργική(απο όσα έχω δει που βάζεις εδω) και είναι κάτι που το θαυμάζω σε ανθρώπους  :Smile:

----------


## Maria Hope

ΘΕΛΩ ΤΗΝ 2 -5 - 6 -7 -9 -10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ ΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ :bisou:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κορίτσια!!!! Σαε ευχαριστώ!!! Αυτά είναι έτσι πριν μπει το σελοφάν. Τώρα πια είναι περιτυλιγμένα και έτοιμα για να παν δωράκια. Εχω κιάλλα, μεστις επόμενες μέρες θα σας δείξω και το 11-20!!!!

Στα σημερινά μας τώρα! 

92.7 ζύγησμα διαιτολόγου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Σπάσαμε τον στόχο του 93 για σήμερα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Η διαιτολόγος πολύ ευχαριστημένη με το αποτέλεσμα. επιμένει στο να ξεκινήσω γυμναστήριο, και της είπα τον πόνο μου, ότι δηλαδή θα ξεκινούσα, αλλά έχασε ο άντρας μου την δουλιά του.....

Συνεχίζουμε όμως!!! Και ο νέος μου στόχος? 78!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Θεωρώ πως το 85 που είχα είναι πολύ κοντά στο 92 που είμαι τώρα και δεν θα έχω και τόσο μεγάλη αλλαγή. Επομένως, πάμε για 78!

----------


## marimari

Ναι θελω να σας πω για τον δακτυλιο αλλά δεν ξερω που να τα γράψω για να μην εμπλακώ με τα δικές σου υπεροχοτατες δημιουργίες.
Αν μπορω εδω, ριξε συρμα και τα γράφω.Να δεις τι εχω να σου γράψω για Κυπρο!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αν σου κάνει κέφι να τα γράψεις εδώ γράψε τα καλή μου!!! Εμένα δεν με χαλάει!!! Το τόπικ άλλωστε είναι ευπρόσδεκτο για κάθε τί θες να πεις/συζητήσεις κτλ!!!!

----------


## alalumaki

ψηφίζω 2 & 7, και δε σε βαριόμαστε θέλουμε φώτο συνέχεια....

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by alalumaki_
> ψηφίζω 2 & 7, και δε σε βαριόμαστε θέλουμε φώτο συνέχεια....


Πας στα πιο προσωπικά δώρα εσύ ε? χεχεχεχε και εγώ!!!! Πιστεύω όμως πως τα ωραιότερά είναι 20-25 ( αν θυμάμαι καλά τα νούμερα, ακόμα δεν τα φωτογράφησα!!)

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by ΤΖΙΝΑ_
> Πωλινάκι θα ήθελα να μου κάνεις μία χάρη. Αν μπορείς να ρωτήσεις για λογαριασμό μου τη διαιτολόγο σου αν μπορώ κάποιες φορές να πιω σόδα με ανθρακικό. Ως διαβητική όταν αδυνατίζω ή όταν κρυώσω ανεβαίνει η οξόνη και ο διαβητολόγος μου μου έχει πει να πίνω σόδα. Έτσι πέφτει η οξόνη και δεν κινδυνεύω να πάθω κετοξέωση ή να νοσηλευτώ. Ξέρω ότι απαγορεύεται το ανθρακικό αλλά αν έπινα 1 σόδα την ημέρα για 3-4 μέρες θα δημιουργούσα μεγάλο πρόβλημα; Αν το θυμηθείς ρώτησέ τη σε παρακαλώ.


Και για να μην ξεχνιώμαστε, Τζινάκι μου ρώτησα!!! Μου είπε πως λόγω του ότι σου πέφτει η οξόνη, δικαιούσε 1 αναψυκτικό την μέρα ΑΛΛΑ 
1) να το βάζεις στο ποτήρι και να το αφήνεις να φύγει λίγο το αέριο, 
2) να το πίνεις σιγά σιγά μέσα σε 3-4 ώρες, 
3) να έχεις φάει κάτι, πχ 1/2 φρυγανιά, 1 μπουκιά ψωμί ή κάτι τέτιο πριν πιεις, 
4) να μην είναι light αλλά κανωνικό γιατί το light τίποτα δεν θα σε βοηθήσει, 
5) να είναι λευκό αναψυκτικό πχ 7up, sprite, soda, 
6) να μην πιεις πιο πολλά από 1 την μέρα, ούτε πιο πολλά από 3 συνεχόμενες μέρες και 
7) να μην φας γιαούρτι ή γάλα περίπου κοντά στις ώρες που θα το πίνεις γιατί θα δημιουργήσει χημικά μέσα στο στομάχι. 

Αν ακολουθήσεις αυτά τα 7 δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα είπε.

----------


## Maria Hope

συγχαρητηριαααααααααααααα ααααααααααααααααααααααααα αα πωλινακι μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!αντε με το καλο στον νεο σου στοχο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::t humbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::kiss:: kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

----------


## marimari

Eν συντομία η μεγάλη μου ιστορία
Παιδί παχυσαρκο, υπερβαρο...ολα μαζί...
Στην εφηβια φευγουμε για Κυπρο, 2 χρονια -Λεμεσό- και εκει ξεκιναω διαιτα στην Μαρτιν, μια Αγγλίδα διαιτολόγο που ερχουαν μια φορά στις 15 μερες και εβλεπε τα ραντεβου της απο Αγγλία.
Θεαματικά αποτελέσματα.
Επιστρέφουμε Ελλάδα 2 χρονια μετά και εκει που ειχα φυγει κοριτσάκι ζουμπουρλουδικο γυρναω γυναικα με κοντοκουρεμενο μαλλι και ολα τα κιλά χαμενα.Φορουσα θυμαμαι ολοσωμη εφαρμοστη φορμα.
Με βλεπει η γιαγια μου και-εν απουσια των γονιων μου που εμειναν πισω για να μετακομισουν το σπιτι- και με κανει παλι διπλή γιατι με βρηκε-λεει- με τα μαγουλα μεσα!!!!!

To make long story short...κοπελα πλεον , με σπουδες και καλή δουλειά αρχιζω φουσκωνω και να ξεφουσκωνω διαρκώς και ακαταπαύστως...Διαιτολογοι, γυμναστές...και ξανα διαιτολογοι και ξανα γυμναστές...Πανω κατω!!!!!!
Στα 34 κανω το 1ο μου παιδάκι. Ουσα δημοσιογράφος ψαχνω εκ των εσω το θεμα δακτυλιος!!!!
Το ψαχνω πααααααρα πολύ και καταλήγω πως πρεπει να το επιχειρήσω... 
Χανω πολλά κιλά και παθαίνουν ολοι πλάκα.Αρχιζω να κολλάω και απλώς παω 2-3 κατω...2-3 πάνω...
Ικανοποιημενη αλλά ο στοχος μου ακομη μακριά.
Πονοι αρχιζουν να εμφανιζονται σχεδον κατω απο το αριστερο μου πλευρο.
Εξετασεις κοντρα εξετάσεις.Τιποτα.Κανω το 2ο μου παιδάκια και μια μερα πανω στη δουλειά αρχιζουν ακατάπαυστοι εμετοί...
Νοσοκομειο και χειρουργειο για διάτρηση στομαχου. Ενας σαπιος δακτυλιος πανω απο 2 χρονια ειχε προκελεσει δοατρυση στομαχου.
Εξαγωγη δακτυλίου και αυτο που με ενοχλησε περισσοτερο ειναι που πανω στο χειρουργικο τραπεζι προσπαθουσαν να με πισουν μετά απο 6 μηνες να κανω σλίβ.Να ποναω, να σφαδαζω και ο αναισθησιολογος τον χαβατου.Ντροπή.ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΛΑ για το χρημα .Αστε με να παρω ανασα και βλέπουμε. 
Επιπλοκές μετεγχειρητικές και να μπαινοβγαινω νοσοκομειο γιατι ανεβαζα πυρετο.

Αποτελεσμα.Οχι σλιβ, οχι παρακαμψη.ΤΕΛΟΣ οι εγχειρησεις .ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ και οτι κανω...
Βγηκα απο το νοσοκομειο 90 κιλάκαι εφτασα 1 χρονο μετά στα 117.ΠΟΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΑ κιλά και αδικαιολογητα αλλά ΝΙΩΘΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΝΑΤΗ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΩ!!!!!!!!!!!!
ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ!!!!!!!!!!!

Αυτη ειναι η ιστορια μου. Ζητω συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα.
Εδω στην προσπαθεια τωρα και ο Θεος βοηθος!!!!!!

----------


## Mak

mari mari, θαυμάζω την αποφασιστικότητά σου και να ξέρεις ότι σε ό,τι μας χρειαστείς για υποστήριξη εδώ είμαστε!:thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καθόλου δεν μας κούρασες Μάριμάρι μου. Στα πόσα κιλά είχες βάλει τον δακτύλιο? πόσα ειχες χάσει με την βοήθειά του?

Πολύ λυπάμαι για την εξέλυξη που είχε. Πάντος πιστεύω πως τώρα πια αν το έχεις πάρει απόφαση, θα τα καταφέρεις!!!

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Καλημέρα. Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Πωλινάκι. Ξέροντας ότι αν χρειαστεί μπορώ να πιω σόδα νοιώθω μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια. Σ'ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τη βοήθειά σου και σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία στο 78!:starhit:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα Τζινάκι μου, τι με ευχαριστείς καλέ, μια ερώτηση έκανα!!! Σιγά το δύσκολο!!! Αμμα ακολουθάς αυτά που σου έγραψα θα είσαι οκ πιστεύω. Α και μου είπε να σου πω να βρεις μια διατροφολόγο να σε παρακολουθά, αφού δεν εχεις επικοινωνία με τον γιατρό σου.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Έχω μία διατροφολόγο από παλιά που ειδικεύεται σε ανθρώπους με προβλήματα υγείας αλλά προς το παρόν μου είναι αδύνατο να πάω διότι δεν έχω χρήματα. Γι'αυτό και το sleeve & διατροφή με έχει βοηθήσει πολύ. Για μένα δεν είναι απλά ότι έκανες μία ερώτηση, είναι το ενδιαφέρον σου που μετ

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Που "μετράει στη φάση που βρίσκομαι τώρα" ήθελα να γράψω αλλά δεν πρόλαβα...

----------


## polinaki1983

Νομίζω το ξέρεις από την πρώτη στιγμή που μπήκες σε αυτό το φόρουμ ότι όσο μπορώ βοηθάω τον κάθε έναν εδώ μέσα. 

Και για να σε κάνω να γελάσεις και λίγο, με το που μπήκα σήμερα στο γραφείο της, λέμε καλημέρα, και μου λέει πως είσαι? πως πας? και της λέω άσε με μένα, πρώτα θα σου κάνω μια ερώτηση που μου είπε μια φίλη και μετά θα πούμε για μένα!!!! Και αμεσως της διάβασα την ερώτηση! χχεχεχεχε

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Eν συντομία η μεγάλη μου ιστορία
> Παιδί παχυσαρκο, υπερβαρο...ολα μαζί...
> Στην εφηβια φευγουμε για Κυπρο, 2 χρονια -Λεμεσό- και εκει ξεκιναω διαιτα στην Μαρτιν, μια Αγγλίδα διαιτολόγο που ερχουαν μια φορά στις 15 μερες και εβλεπε τα ραντεβου της απο Αγγλία.
> Θεαματικά αποτελέσματα.
> Επιστρέφουμε Ελλάδα 2 χρονια μετά και εκει που ειχα φυγει κοριτσάκι ζουμπουρλουδικο γυρναω γυναικα με κοντοκουρεμενο μαλλι και ολα τα κιλά χαμενα.Φορουσα θυμαμαι ολοσωμη εφαρμοστη φορμα.
> Με βλεπει η γιαγια μου και-εν απουσια των γονιων μου που εμειναν πισω για να μετακομισουν το σπιτι- και με κανει παλι διπλή γιατι με βρηκε-λεει- με τα μαγουλα μεσα!!!!!
> 
> To make long story short...κοπελα πλεον , με σπουδες και καλή δουλειά αρχιζω φουσκωνω και να ξεφουσκωνω διαρκώς και ακαταπαύστως...Διαιτολογοι, γυμναστές...και ξανα διαιτολογοι και ξανα γυμναστές...Πανω κατω!!!!!!
> ...


Μαρι, δεν ειναι αναγκη να τα κανεις μονη σου. Ειμαστε εδω για να σε βοηθησουμε =)

Αλλοι τα'χουν περασει, αλλοι τα περνανε τωρα, αλλα μαζι τα περναμε ολοι. Ο,τι ερωτησεις εχεις, ολοι κανουμε κατι εδω και μπορουμε να δωσουμε προσωπικες εμπειριες/συμβουλες.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Νομίζω το ξέρεις από την πρώτη στιγμή που μπήκες σε αυτό το φόρουμ ότι όσο μπορώ βοηθάω τον κάθε έναν εδώ μέσα. 
> 
> Και για να σε κάνω να γελάσεις και λίγο, με το που μπήκα σήμερα στο γραφείο της, λέμε καλημέρα, και μου λέει πως είσαι? πως πας? και της λέω άσε με μένα, πρώτα θα σου κάνω μια ερώτηση που μου είπε μια φίλη και μετά θα πούμε για μένα!!!! Και αμεσως της διάβασα την ερώτηση! χχεχεχεχε


Καλά που δε σου πήρε διπλή επίσκεψη, μία δική σου και μία δική μου!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Τζίνα μου δεν πληρώνω!!!! Είναι στο κρατικό νοσοκομείο, άλλωστε γι αυτό πάω και πρωί!!!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

Polinaki μπράβο και για την απώλεια και για τον καινούριο στόχο!Δεν ανησυχείς μήπως σου φανεί λίγο μακρυνό σαν νούμερο?Ας πούμε μέχρι τα 85 σκεφτόσουν άντε "7.5 κιλάκια μου έμειναν και φτάσαμε" χωρίς να σημαίνει αυτό ότι θα ήταν ο οριστικός σου στόχος!Απλά φοβάμαι επειδή χάνεις αργά μεν ,σταθερά δε μην απογοητευτείς και σε ξαναπιάσουν οι μαύρες σου!Αλήθεια ξεκίνησες τις συνεδρίες με την ψυχολόγο?


Τζίνα σόρρυ αλλά δεν θυμάμαι τι έχεις γράψει στο παρελθόν,γιατί δεν έχεις καμία σχέση με τον γιατρό σου (δεν θυμάμαι καν ποιος είναι ο γιατρός σου) ?Και αν σου τύχει κάτι κοπέλα μου τι θα κάνεις???δεν έχουν όλοι οι χειρούργοι ή γενικά γιατροί τις γνώσεις να μας αντιμετωπίσουν ακόμα και αν μας τύχει το πιο απλό πρόβλημα υγείας

----------


## polinaki1983

Αγγελουδάκι μου σε ευχαριστώ. Οχι δεν ανησυχώ για το ότι ίσως μου φανεί λίγο μακρυνός και να σου εξυγίσω αμέσως το γιατί. μόλις έπεσα κάτω από τα 95, μεστο μυαλό μου υπήρχε υποσυνήδητα η σκέψη "μόνο 10 κιλάκια μείνανε, δεν θα πάθω και τίποτα αν φάω κάτι παράνομο μια φορά, δεν είμαι μακρυά από τον στόχο". φυσικά εννοείτε πως δεν ενέδωσα σε αυτή την σκέψη, ούτε και πρόκειτε ποτέ να αφεθώ ξανά, αλλά ήθελα να φύγει αυτή η σκέψη από το πίσω μέρος του μυαλού. Επείσης βλέποντάς με τόσο κοντά στο 85 πια, έβλεπα πως δεν θα έχω το αποτέλεσμα που θέλω σαν εμφάνιση, αφού από τα 92 στα 85 δεν θα είναι και τόσο μεγάλη η διαφορά. Ενώ στα 78 θα είναι. Επήσεις, με το που βρει ο άντρας μου δουλιά, ή με το που μαζέψω κάπια χρήματα από τις κατασκευές μου, ξεκινάω γυμναστήριο, επομένος θα με βοηθήσω ακόμα πιο πολύ στην απώλεια. Και είναι και το άλλο, το 78 είναι πολύ πιο κοντά στο 71 που είναι ΒΜΙ25 για μένα, παρά το 85. Γενικώς νιώθω πολύ καλά με τον αριθμό 78, και νιώθω πολύ αισιόδοξη. Ο στόχος μου είναι 2μιση-3 κιλά τον μήνα, που πιστεύω είναι αφυκτό. Αποφάσισα πως κάπιο μήνα και πιο λίγο να χάσω, δεν θα στεναχωρεθώ, γιατί αργά ή γρήγορα θα πιάσω τον στόχο μου. ΚΑι είναι και μια πρόκληση για μένα για να προσπαθήσω ακόμα πιο πολύ, και να πισμώσω ακόμα πιο πολύ για να κερδίσω. 

Σχετικά με τον ψυχολόγο, τελικά το ακύρωσα γιατί το πρώτο του ραντεβού ήταν 100 ευρώ, και δεν έχω τέτοια λεφτά.....Έκανα όμως αίτηση στην συντεχνία, και αν με εγκρινουν (που θα ξέρω μεχρι αύριο) θα μπορώ να πάω για 3 μήνες σε ψυχολόγο με 20 ευρώ την επίσκεψη και τα υπόλοιπα να τα πληρώνουν αυτοί. Επομένως, υπομονή μέχρι αύριο.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> Polinaki μπράβο και για την απώλεια και για τον καινούριο στόχο!Δεν ανησυχείς μήπως σου φανεί λίγο μακρυνό σαν νούμερο?Ας πούμε μέχρι τα 85 σκεφτόσουν άντε "7.5 κιλάκια μου έμειναν και φτάσαμε" χωρίς να σημαίνει αυτό ότι θα ήταν ο οριστικός σου στόχος!Απλά φοβάμαι επειδή χάνεις αργά μεν ,σταθερά δε μην απογοητευτείς και σε ξαναπιάσουν οι μαύρες σου!Αλήθεια ξεκίνησες τις συνεδρίες με την ψυχολόγο?
> 
> 
> Τζίνα σόρρυ αλλά δεν θυμάμαι τι έχεις γράψει στο παρελθόν,γιατί δεν έχεις καμία σχέση με τον γιατρό σου (δεν θυμάμαι καν ποιος είναι ο γιατρός σου) ?Και αν σου τύχει κάτι κοπέλα μου τι θα κάνεις???δεν έχουν όλοι οι χειρούργοι ή γενικά γιατροί τις γνώσεις να μας αντιμετωπίσουν ακόμα και αν μας τύχει το πιο απλό πρόβλημα υγείας


Γειά σου αγγελουδάκι. Δεν έχω επαφή με το γιατρό μου διότι έχασα τη δουλειά μου πριν το χειρουργείο και δεν μπόρεσα να του δώσω αυτά που είχαμε συμφωνήσει.............παρότι χειρουργήθηκα σε κρατικό νοσοκομείο με το ΙΚΑ. Στις 4 μέρες παραμονής μου στο νοσοκομείο τον είδα δύο φορές από 1 λεπτό στα όρθια. Το καλό είναι ότι μου έδωσαν οδηγίες οι ειδικευόμενοι χειρούργοι στο νοσοκομείο και πέρνω αυτούς τηλέφωνο αν θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι. Ευτυχώς που παρόλο που είμαι διαβητική έχουν πάει όλα καλά, χωρίς επιπλοκές. Έτσι όπως εξελίχθηκαν τα πράγματα δεν μπορώ να πάρω τηλ. το γιατρό μου, θα μπορούσα ίσως να πάω επίσκεψη στο ιατρείο του αλλά είναι 80 ? και αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχω να τα δώσω. Είμαι ευγνώμων που βρήκα αυτό το φόρουμ γιατί με έχει βοηθήσει πολύ και μου έχει λύσει πολλές απορίες.

----------


## aggeloydaki

χαίρομαι που όλα σου πάνε καλά!θεωρώ ανεπίτρεπτη την συμπεριφορά του γιατρού σου,τόσο πριν που ζήτησε φακελάκι,όσο και αφού χειρουργήθηκες!Και ειλικρινά και να είχες τα χρήματα θα σου πρότεινα να βρεις κάποιον άλλον γιατρό

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Δυστυχώς πολλοί γιατροί λειτουργούν έτσι. Εγώ όμως έχω μάθει από τα πάντα στη ζωή μου να κρατάω την ουσία. Με πείραξε βέβαια που με ξεπέταξε αλλά αυτό αφορά μόνο στη συμπεριφορά του. Από την άλλη όμως είμαι ευγνώμων διότι είναι πολύ καλός χειρούργος και μου έκανε πολύ καλή δουλειά στο χειρουργείο. Και αυτό είναι που μετράει. :starhit:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα σας!!! Τί μου κάνετε?

Απόψε ήμασταν καλεσμένοι σε έναν φίλο του άντρα μου που λογοδόστηκε, και μας ήθελε σαν δικά του άτομα αφού δεν έχει συγκενείς στην Κύπρο. Ετσι λοιπόν φτάχτηκα, στολίστηκα, και πήγαμε!!!! Ολοι όσοι με ήξεραν έμειναν με το στόμα ανοικτό (συμπεριλαβανομένου και του άντρα μου!!!!).

Να'ναι λοιπόν απόψε πως ήμουνα (προς επιβεβαίωση και της φίλης μου της Γιώτας για μια διαπίστωση που έκανε χτες, η μπλούζα είναι λεοπάρ μαύρο-γκρι-λευκό!!!)

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Συγχαρητήρια Πωλινάκι. Keep up the good work.:blush::blush::blush:

----------


## koritsaki_ed

πολινα!!! εχω δει ακρετες φωτο σου!!! σε αυτην ομως εισαι πιο ωραια απο ολες!!!! σου πανε πολυ αυτα τα ρουχα!!!
πολυ σωστη επιλογη της φουστας!!!!!
καλη συνεχεια στην κατηφορα!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ κορίτσια!!!!

----------


## Mak

πωλίνααααα, μπράβο κούκλα! (και ας μην μου αρέσουν τα λεοπάρ, σε εσένα πηγαίνουν!)

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> πωλίνααααα, μπράβο κούκλα! (και ας μην μου αρέσουν τα λεοπάρ, σε εσένα πηγαίνουν!)


Καλημέρα καλή μου!!! Θενκς!!! Δεν είναι τυχαίο που όπου στρέψεις το βλέμα σου μέσα στο σπίτι μου βλέπεις τίγρεις!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα παιδιά ! Τί μου κάνετε? Τέλος βδομάδας θα σας παρουσιάσω μια από τις ωραιότερες τούρτες που θα έχω φτιάξει μέχρι στιγμής!!!!

Ανυπομονώ πολύ να την τελειώσω!

----------


## marimari

εν αναμονή λοιπον!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Μέχρι τότε υπομονή κούκλα μου!!!

----------


## *Katie

ρε Πωλίνα τι φωτό είναι αυτές??? το έχεις καταλάβει ότι έχεις αρχίσει να μεταμορφώνεσαι?? δεν φαίνεσαι με την καμία 90 κιλά ποοολύυυυ πιο κάτω . Έχεις κάνει λιπομέτρηση στην διαιτολόγο να δεις τι λίπος έχεις χάσει ??? θα είναι ωραία έκπληξη. Αλήθεια με τις ζαλάδες πως πας???

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> ρε Πωλίνα τι φωτό είναι αυτές??? το έχεις καταλάβει ότι έχεις αρχίσει να μεταμορφώνεσαι?? δεν φαίνεσαι με την καμία 90 κιλά ποοολύυυυ πιο κάτω . Έχεις κάνει λιπομέτρηση στην διαιτολόγο να δεις τι λίπος έχεις χάσει ??? θα είναι ωραία έκπληξη. Αλήθεια με τις ζαλάδες πως πας???


Καλημέρα Κατερίνα μου!!!!! Ναι το έχω δει ότι άρχισα να μεταμορφώνομαι, αλλά ακόμα έχω πολύ δρόμο μπροστά μου!!! Ευτυχώς βρηκε δουλιά ο άντρας μου, και έτσι μόλις τελείωσω με αυτά της βάφτισης και της επίδηξης που θα κάνω σπίτι, βουρ ξεκινάω γυμναστήριο!!!! Δεν ξέρω αν το πρόσεξες, αλλά έχω αλλάξει και τον στόχο μου!!!!

Λιπομέτρηση δεν έχω κάνει, γιατί η διατροφολόγος μου δεν έχει μηχανημα λιπομέτρησης, αλλά σκεφτομαι πως αν δεν έχουν στον γυμναστήριο που θα πάω, να πάω σε άλλη διατροφολόγο μόνο για λιπομέτρηση μόλις πέσω κάτω από 90. 

Πάντος οκ, ξεγελάνε και λίγο τα ρούχα, μην νομίζεις!!! 

Οι ζαλάδες σταμάτησαν τελείως, και βρήκα και το ωραίο χαμένο χρώμα μου, που κάποτε ήμουνα λίγο πιο κιτρινιάρα!!!! Από ενέργεια δε, άλλο πράγμα!! Σίγουνας έχω γίνει!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΚΟΥΚΛΑΡΑ ΜΟΥ!!!!!!!!!! ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΑ ΝΕΑΑΑΑ........ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !! ΑΝΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!:spin::spin::spi n::spin::spin::spin::spin::spin::spin::tumble::tum ble::tumble::tumble::tumble::tumble::tumble::tumbl e::tumble::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:
ΕΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑΓΗΗΗΗΗΗΗ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ΘΕΑ ΜΟΥ!

----------


## iliaktida76_ed

Γειά σου και απο μένα Πωλίνα!
Έκανα εγγραφή στο φόρουμ μόνο και μόνο για να σε χαιρετήσω. Έχω διαβάσει και τις 98 σελίδες του τόπικ σου και σε συμπαθησα πολύ.
Είμαι και γώ στον αγώνα για χάσιμο λίγων κιλών που με ταλαιπωρούσαν χρόνια τώρα και αν και είμαι σχεδόν στο τέλος της διαδρομής, ανακάλυψα τελευταίως το φόρουμ και πήρα πολλά διδάγματα απο άτομα που πραγματικά έχουν προβλημα με το βάρος τους και όμως το παλεύουν με τόση δύναμη ψυχής που πραγματικά αξίζουν συνχαρητήρια!!!
Και γω απο 70 κιλά έχασα 10 είμαι τώρα στα 60 και θέλω να χάσω ακόμα 2-3 και νομιζα πως εκανα μεγάαααααααλο άθλο!! ενώ στη πραγματικότητα μπροστά στον αγώνα σας και στη δύναμη ψυχής σας εγώ δεν είμαι τιποτα!!!
Πραγματικά αν και δεν σε ξέρω ούτε με ξέρεις ήθελα να σου ευχηθώ απο ψυχής να να είσαι πάντα καλά κορίτσι μου και όλα όσα πέρασες σε ανταμείβουν και με το παραπάνω και το αξίζεις!!

Χωραιτού τα συχαρητήρια μου :bouncy:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by iliaktida76_
> Γειά σου και απο μένα Πωλίνα!
> Έκανα εγγραφή στο φόρουμ μόνο και μόνο για να σε χαιρετήσω. Έχω διαβάσει και τις 98 σελίδες του τόπικ σου και σε συμπαθησα πολύ.
> Είμαι και γώ στον αγώνα για χάσιμο λίγων κιλών που με ταλαιπωρούσαν χρόνια τώρα και αν και είμαι σχεδόν στο τέλος της διαδρομής, ανακάλυψα τελευταίως το φόρουμ και πήρα πολλά διδάγματα απο άτομα που πραγματικά έχουν προβλημα με το βάρος τους και όμως το παλεύουν με τόση δύναμη ψυχής που πραγματικά αξίζουν συνχαρητήρια!!!
> Και γω απο 70 κιλά έχασα 10 είμαι τώρα στα 60 και θέλω να χάσω ακόμα 2-3 και νομιζα πως εκανα μεγάαααααααλο άθλο!! ενώ στη πραγματικότητα μπροστά στον αγώνα σας και στη δύναμη ψυχής σας εγώ δεν είμαι τιποτα!!!
> Πραγματικά αν και δεν σε ξέρω ούτε με ξέρεις ήθελα να σου ευχηθώ απο ψυχής να να είσαι πάντα καλά κορίτσι μου και όλα όσα πέρασες σε ανταμείβουν και με το παραπάνω και το αξίζεις!!
> 
> Χωραιτού τα συχαρητήρια μου :bouncy:


Iliaktida μου καλημέρα. Πολύ με συγκινεί το γεγονός ότι έκανες τον κόπο και διάβασες όλες τις σελίδες του τόπικ μου, αλλά με κάνει να νιώθω λίγο άβορα που λες ότι έκανες εγγραφή μόνο και μόνο για να με χαιρετήσεις. Υπάρχουν πραγματικά πολλά αξιόλογα άτομα εδώ μέσα που για όλα μαζί αξίζει η εγγραφή αλλά και η συμμετοχή σε αυτό το φόρουμ. Δεν είμαι εγώ η ψυχή του φόρουμ!

Πάντος σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια, και συγχαριτήρια για την προσπάθεια αλλά και το αποτέλεσμά σου. Ξέρεις, είτε έχεις να χάσεις 15 κιλά, είτε 45, είναι εξήσου δύσκολο, θέλει τις ίδιες θυσίες - ίσως σε πιο μικρό βαθμό αλλά τις θέλει - και πάνω απ'όλα θέλει την ίδια αλλαγή διαστροφικού χαρακτήρα. Μπράβο λοιπόν που είσαι τόσο κοντά στον στόχο σου, εύχομαι ολόψυχα σύντομα να δεις το επιθυμιτό νούμερο, αλλά και να το κρατήσεις.

Φιλάκια

----------


## Maria Hope

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!!!

----------


## *Katie

Καλημέρα Πωλινοπαρέα!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κορίτσια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σήμερα νυστάζω αφάνταστα..... Ξάπλωσα στις 1 και σηκώθηκα στην 6..... 

Χτες πήγα σπίτι στις 6μιση και έφτιαξα γαλέτα για τον μικρό με το πρόβλημα γλουτένης, του έφτιαξα κριτσινάκια, 12 cup cakes, έφτιαξα 30 τετράγωνα mini cakes για την βάφτιση, έψησα 120 μπισκότα πεταλούδες, και στόλισα 132 μπισκότα πεταλούδας με πράσινη και φούξια ζαχαρόπαστα. Σήμερα έχω να βάλω στα άλλα 120 μπισκότα ζαχαρόπαστα, και μετά να κάνω τις τελευταίες "πινελιές" και στα 250 μπισκότα, να τα βάλω 2-2 σε σακουλάκια, να δέσω κορδελίτσες, να φτιάξω ακόμα 10 τετράγωνα Mini cakes, να διακοσμήσω τα ήδη υπάρχοντα 30 με ζαχαρόπαστα και πεταλούδες, και να φτάξω 4 παντεσπάνια και κρέμα κανάς για να στήσω αυριο τις τούρτες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Α ξέχασα να σας πω πως έφτιαξα και καμιά 50αριά λουλούδια και τα έβαλα σε καλούπια να ξεραθούν και καμιά 150άρα πεταλούδες σε 3 διαφορετικά χρώματα και μεγέθη!!!!!!!!!

Αν χτες ξάπλωσα στις 1 λοιπόν, σήμερα πιστεύω πως δεν θα ξαπλώσω καθόλου!! Θα έρθω κατευθείαν δουλιά αύριο!!!!

----------


## Redish

πωπω..κουράστηκα και μόνο που τα διάβασα! μπράβο Πωλίνα! εισαι πολύ δουλευταρού και σου αξίζουν τα καλύτερα! σε όλους τους τομείς! επαγγελματικό και προσωπικό!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Redish. Σημειωτέον ότι όλα τα πιο πάνω θα τα κάνω μετά τις 6 που θα πάω σπίτι!!!!

----------


## Redish

:Embarrassment:

----------


## Maria Hope

KEEP GOING BABY...YOU CAN DO ANYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup ::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Maria Hope_
> KEEP GOING BABY...YOU CAN DO ANYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup ::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Ι know that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :spin::spin::spin::spin::spin::spin::spin::spin::s pin::spin::spin::spin::spin::spin::spin::spin::spi n::spin:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!!!!
Το σαλόνι μου έχει γεμίσει πεταλούδες και πολύ το χαίρομαι!!!!!!

Εχω τελειώσει τις 175, μου έμειναν ακόμα 55 και τελειώνω με τα μπισκοτάκια!!!!!

Στο βάθος αυτά που φαίνονται πάνω στον καναπέ είναι τα λουλούδια και οι πεταλούδες μου για την τούρτα που θα φτιάξω!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Και μια κοντινή για να δέιτε το σχέδιο!!!! (Οι 2 πάνω που είναι μόνο με το κέντρο χρωματιστό, δεν τις ξέχασα, απλά θα δειγματίσω σε μια μαμμά που τις θέλεις απλές!)

----------


## Maria Hope

ΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ ΒΡΕ ΑΣΤΕΡΙ?????????????????????????????????????? ????????????? ΤΕΛΕΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΜΟΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ:thumbup::thumbup::thu mbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: :thumbup::thumbup::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::k iss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

----------


## polinaki1983

Τα λουλουδάκια μου για την διακόσμηση της τούρτας!

----------


## polinaki1983

Και οι πεταλούδες για την τούρτα!!! 151 πεταλούδες συνολικά!

----------


## Maria Hope

:wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::wow: :wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::wow: :wow::wow: :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: :yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes: :yes::yes::yes::yes::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::th umbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup ::thumbup::thumbup::starhit::starhit::starhit::sta rhit::starhit::starhit::starhit::starhit::starhit: :starhit::starhit::starhit::wow::wow::wow::wow::wo w::wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::wo w::wow::wow:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Maria Hope_
> ΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ ΒΡΕ ΑΣΤΕΡΙ?????????????????????????????????????? ????????????? ΤΕΛΕΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΜΟΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ:thumbup::thumbup::thu mbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: :thumbup::thumbup::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::k iss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Μαράκι μου!!! Ακόμα όταν τα δεις τελείως τελειωμένα, μεσα στα σακουλάκια τους να δεις πόσο ωραία θα είναι!!!! Από γεύση δε, τόσες μέρες μοσχοβολάει το σπίτι βανίλια!! Μόνο αυτό σου λέω!

----------


## Maria Hope

ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΕΥΣΗ......................... ΓΙΑΜΙ ΓΙΑΜΙ:P:P:P:P
ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ:s pin::spin::spin::spin::spin::spin:
ΑΚΟΥΣΤΗΚΑ ΕΚΕΙ Ή ΝΑ ΦΩΝΑΞΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ????????????????????????????????????
ΧΙΧΙΧΙΙΧΙΧΙΧΙΧΙΙΧΧ

----------


## polinaki1983

ακούστηκες ακούστηκες!!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

ΧΧΙΧΙΙΧΙΧΙΧΙΙΧΙΧΙ:kiss::kiss::kis s::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss: :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::k iss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kis s::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss: :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::k iss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kis s::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss: :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::k iss::kiss:

----------


## polinaki1983

:kiss: :love:

----------


## Redish

Πωλίνα...έχω μείνει άφωνη! καταπληκτική δουλειά! μπράβο σου!!!!!

----------


## sourkouna

Μπραβο Πωλινα!!Αντε περιμενουμε να δουμε και την τουρτα!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Redish μου σε ευχαριστώ!!!!! Αν έχεις μείνει άφωνη με τα μπισκότα, που να δεις την τούρτα!!!! Μια φίλη που της είπα πως θα είναι μου είπε "είναι αδύνατον να γίνει!!!!" και όμως, εγώ θα το κάνω δυνατό!!!

sourkouna μου σε ευχαριστώ!!!!! Αν όχι Σάββατο, σίγουρα την Δευτέρα θα την δείτε!

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Πω πω θερμίδες!!!!! Είναι όλα τέλεια. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι με όλα αυτά θα ενθουσιαστούν και θα κλείσεις κι άλλες παραγγελίες. Συγχαρητήρια.:crazy::crazy:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by ΤΖΙΝΑ_
> Πω πω θερμίδες!!!!! Είναι όλα τέλεια. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι με όλα αυτά θα ενθουσιαστούν και θα κλείσεις κι άλλες παραγγελίες. Συγχαρητήρια.:crazy::crazy:


Αμμα τα φας όλα ε ναι, είναι αρκετές θερμίδες, αλλά άμμα φας 1 δεν είναι τίποτα κούκλα μου, αξίζουν τον κόπο!!!!! Αχ μακάρι, από το στόμα σου και στου Θεού το αφτί καλή μου!!!

----------


## smart

α ρε πωλινακι, πετας κ πολυ σε χαιρομαι  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by smart_
> α ρε πωλινακι, πετας κ πολυ σε χαιρομαι


Εμ, 32 κιλά έφυγαν από πάνω μου σμαρτάκι μου, πως να μην πετάω? χεχεχεχεχε

Θενκς!!!!

----------


## smart

κιλα εφυγαν, αναγνωριση ηρθε σε διαφορους τομεις, μπραβο πωλινακι, τελεια , φτου φτου φτου  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by smart_
> κιλα εφυγαν, αναγνωριση ηρθε σε διαφορους τομεις, μπραβο πωλινακι, τελεια , φτου φτου φτου


Γενικός, κακά τα ψέματα, αλλά πιστεύω πως το 2011 ήταν η καλύτερη μου χρονιά, παρά τα εμπόδια που συναντήσαμε στον δρόμο μας. Δεν μπορώ να έχω παράπονο λοιπόν, και ξέρω πως από δω και πέρα, όσο προσπαθώ θα κερδίζω!

----------


## alalumaki

Δεν ξέρω τι είναι αυτά που φτιάχνει και γιατί φτιάχνεις τόσα πολλά, δεν πρόλαβα να διαβάσω.... αλλά είναι ΑΠΛΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ.... ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΤΙΚΑ.... ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΛΟΥΡΠΠΠΠΠΠΠΠΠ.... ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΜΠΙΜΠΕΛΟ.... ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΚΙ, ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΡΕΛΟ ΤΑΛΕΝΤΟ !!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by alalumaki_
> Δεν ξέρω τι είναι αυτά που φτιάχνεις και γιατί φτιάχνεις τόσα πολλά, δεν πρόλαβα να διαβάσω.... αλλά είναι ΑΠΛΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ.... ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΤΙΚΑ.... ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΛΟΥΡΠΠΠΠΠΠΠΠΠ.... ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΜΠΙΜΠΕΛΟ.... ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΚΙ, ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΡΕΛΟ ΤΑΛΕΝΤΟ !!!!!


 Θα σου απαντήσω αμέσως τί είναι καλή μου. Είναι παραγγελία για μία βάφτιση. Οι πεταλούδες-μπισκότα θα είναι το κεραστικό, και θα μπαίνουν 2-2 μέσα σε σακουλάκια (1 πράσινη και 1 φούξια σε κάθε σακουλάκι). Θέλουμε 110 σακουλάκια, εγώ έφτιαξα 230 πεταλούδες για να μου μείνουν 5 σακουλάκια για δείγματα. 

Οι άλλες πεταλούδες και τα λουλουδάκια είναι στολίδια για μία 3πατη ανάποδη τούρτα για την βάφτιση (την οποία μια κοινή μας φίλη είπε πως είναι αδύνατον λόγο βαρύτητας να την κάνω ανάποδη, εγώ όμως θα την κάνω!!!!). 

Κάπιες από τις πεταλούδες θα μπουν πάνω σε τετράγωνα κεκάκια (20 στο σύνολο) και θα είναι η παιδική μπομπονιέρα που θα παίρνει κάθε παιδάκι που είναι προσκαλεσμένο. 

ΚΑι τώρα που σου απάντησα, σε ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ ΩΩΩΩΩ!!!!!! χεχεχεχεχεχεχε

Ασχετο, αλλά την φώτο μου με την "κοντή" φούστα την είδες? δεν θυμάμαι αν μου σχολίασες :P:P:P

----------


## alalumaki

χα, χα.... να την είδα, όχι θα την άφηνα... και είναι νομίζω η καλύτερη απ' όλες... και το μίνι που λες ότι δεν σου πάει, μια χαρά θα είναι και πιο κοντά.... πας πολύ καλά... μπράβο κοριτσάκι, αντε όταν σε δω να έχεις 8ράκι μπροστά....

τι κρίμα που έχω βαφτίσει τα παιδιά μου... τέλεια είναι !!! καλό τριήμερο... φιλιά

----------


## Mak

ΕΕΕ είσαι κ α λ λ ι τ έ χ ν η ς!:bouncy:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by alalumaki_
> χα, χα.... να την είδα, όχι θα την άφηνα... και είναι νομίζω η καλύτερη απ' όλες... και το μίνι που λες ότι δεν σου πάει, μια χαρά θα είναι και πιο κοντά.... πας πολύ καλά... μπράβο κοριτσάκι, αντε όταν σε δω να έχεις 8ράκι μπροστά....
> 
> τι κρίμα που έχω βαφτίσει τα παιδιά μου... τέλεια είναι !!! καλό τριήμερο... φιλιά


Σε ευχαριστώ καλή μου!!! το 8αράκι δεν το νομίζω, μου αρκεί να δω το 0 δίπλα στο 9 και είμαι και πάλυ χαρούμενη!!!! Καλό τριήμερο!! Εχώ έχω πολύ δουλιά μπροστά μου!!!!

ΥΓ. Εκτός από την φώτο της τούρτας που θα ανεβάσω, θα ανεβάσω και μια δικιά μου, που είμαι σίγουρη πως εκείνη θα έιναι μακράν η καλύτερή μου!!! Φιλάκια

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> ΕΕΕ είσαι κ α λ λ ι τ έ χ ν η ς!:bouncy:


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Αλλος έχει την εμφάνιση σήμερα και άλλος την χάρη ε? χεχεχεχε πλάκα κάνω! Φιλάκια

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα παιδιά!!! Τϊ μου κάνετε???

Μπήκα να σας ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες από χτες, μην σας αφήσω να περιμένετε!!!!!

Λοιπόν, να μία από την Θεά φιλενάδα σας!!!! Νομίζω είναι κατά μακράν η καλύτερή μου μέχρι τώρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Πάντος έκανα μπαμ και ήμουνα το θέμα όλως των συζητήσεων στην βάφτιση χτες!!! Ο ένας λόγος ήταν η εμφάνισή μου...!!!! 

Ορίστε λοιπόν!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Και μια με την αγαπημένη μου αδελφούλα!!!! Μόλις την είδε έπαθε σόκ!!! Το μόνο που ψέλισε είναι "είσαι πιο αδύνατη από...." και έμεινε εκεί!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Και ο δεύτερος λόγος μου ήμουνα το επίκεντρο των συζητήσεων φαντάζομαι θα ξέρετε πιος είναι έτσι? Μα φυσικά η τούρτα μου και τα κεραστικά μου!!!!!!!

Απολαύστε λοιπόν!!!! 

Τα κεραστικά!

----------


## polinaki1983

Και η τούρτα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Δεν άκουσα μόνο καλά σχόλια για την εμφάνιση αλλά για την γεύση!!!!!! 

Ακόμη και ο φωτογράφος που βλέπει συνεχώς τούρτες γάμου, αρραβώνων κτλ είπε στην ξαδέλφη μου πως είναι από τις ωραιότερες που έχει τόσα χρόνια στη δουλιά, και όταν του είπε η ξαδέλφη μου πως είμαι ερασιτέχνης έμεινε!!!!

----------


## ria_ed

Καλημέρα Πωλινάκι! Συγχαρητήρια εκτός απο κουκλάρα βλέπω μπροστά μου ενα λαμπρό μέλλον με τεράστια επιτυχια! Μπράβο σου !!! και πάλι Μπράβο σου!!!!!

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Καλημέρα. Συγχαρητήρια Πωλίνα. Εκληκτική δουλειά. Η τούρτα είναι πολύ ωραία στολισμένη και είναι απίστευτο που κατάφερες να την κάνεις ανάποδη! Όσον αφορά στη φωτογραφία σου φαίνονται πλέον όλα τα κιλά που έχεις χάσει. Είναι αισθητή η διαφορά και σίγουρα δεν θα ξανακούσεις τη λέξη "παχιά". Τώρα πια είσαι "κανονική" και σύντομα θα περάσεις στο "αδύνατη". Δεν υπάρχει καλύτερη ικανοποίηση από το να δικαιώνονται οι κόποι σου. Και πάλι μπράβο σου για όλα.:duh::duh:

----------


## bigjason

Πολινακι συνχαρητηρια για την απωλεια των κιλων και για τις ζωγραφιες που δημιουργισες.:starhit:

----------


## welldah

Συγχαρητήρια Πωλινάκι! Είσαι μια κούκλα και οι δημιουργίες σου εξαιρετικές!

----------


## anna65

Πωλίνα μου, συγχαρητήρια και για τα υπέροχα γλυκά και για το υπέροχο κορμί!
Ερασιτέχνης = εραστής της τέχνης, και συ σίγουρα είσαι από τους καλύτερους στο είδος σου!
Όσο για την κορμοστασία, πάντοτε "ζήλευα" τους άλλους δίπλα μου που ήταν "κανονικοί" στα κιλά. Τώρα τους βρίσκω όλους αυτούς τετράπαχους, κι ας μην έχουν βάλει γραμμάριο από τότε. ʼλλαξε απλά το μέτρο σύγκρισης, τώρα έχω βάλει τη δική μου φιγούρα για "νορμάλ". Δεν έχει παχύνει η αδελφή σου, απλά μπροστά σου δεν έχει καμία ελπίδα! Εσύ πήρες τη ζωή σου στα χέρια σου, κι αυτή τρώει πια τα λυσσακά της!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Δεν το βρίσκω όμορφο αυτό.Ούτε που έβαλες φωτογραφία της αδερφής σου εν αγνοία της(φαντάζομαι),Πωλίνα,
ούτε που γίνονται άσχημα σχόλια για κείνη,χωρίς να μπορεί καν να υπερασπιστεί τον εαυτό της.Όσο για 
το "δεν έχει καμία ελπίδα" ʼννα μου,θα διαφωνήσω.Όλοι μας έχουμε κάποια ελπίδα να γίνουμε καλύτεροι.
Ο καθένας έχει τους λόγους του να βγάζει ό,τι άσχημο,επιθετικό,αρνητικό φωλιάζει μέσα του.Η αγάπη
είναι η απάντηση κι όχι η αντίρδαση ή η εκδίκηση,που τρέφουν το φαύλο κύκλο.Κι αν σε έχουν κατά καιρούς
πληγώσει,Πωλίνα μου,τώρα που αντιστρέφονται οι ρόλοι,μην κάνεις κι εσύ ό,τι σιχαινόσουν να σου κάνουν.
Δες το σαν έναν ακόμα τομέα εξέλιξης σου.Τώρα που νιώθεις ομορφότερα με τον εαυτό σου είσαι σε θέση 
να το διαχειριστείς καλύτερα.Τακτοποίησε ό,τι κρατάς φυλαγμένο μέσα σου κι ελεθέρωσε το μέσα από 
τη συγχώρεση,την κατανόηση και την αγάπη.Οι σχέσεις σας θα βελτιωθούν και θα μπορείτε καλύτερα 
να χαρείτε την υγεία σας κι όλα τα δώρα Θεού/ζωής/ό,τι πιστεύει ο καθένας τέλος πάντων,που σας δίνονται.

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

Ελα μωρε ναντιν =(

Εχει δικιο η πωλινα να θελει να χαρει τη επιτυχια της. Και τη καταλαβαινω απολυτα αν της εχει μεινει καποιο αχτι. Ασ'την σε παρακαλω να το ξεσπασει, να το χαρει. Μετα απο τοσο κοπο, το αξιζει.
Δεν της βγαινει κατι επιθετικο/ασχημο, της βγαινει το αχτι. Δεν θα το'χε η πωλινα αν δεν της κανανε τη ζωη πατινι και να τη πριζουν και να προσπαθουν να της συντριψουν τη αυτοπεποιθηση.
Αν το εκανε, χωρις να υπαρχει λογος, ναι. Αλλα με το παρασκηνιο που εχει, οπως ειπα, τη καταλαβαινω απολυτα και δε το βλεπω σαν κακια. Καλυτερα να σου βγαινει το αχτι, θα σου βγει, θα το ευχαριστηθεις, θα σου περασει. Η κακια ειναι μονιμη. 

Καλα τα ειπε και η αννα, αλλαζει το μετρο συγκρισης καποιου. Και καταλαβαινω απολυτα τι εννουσε.


ΠΩΛΙΝΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΚΑΛΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ 

καταρχας, φοβερο στυλ οπως παντα! Πολυ αποτομα αλλαζεις λουνα μου! θα τρομαξω να σε γνωρισω στις επομενες μου φαινεται!

----------


## anna65

Nadine μου γλυκιά, που προσπαθείς πάντα να επαναφέρεις την ηρεμία και τη γαλήνη! Όχι, δεν είναι όμορφο να σχολιάζουμε αρνητικά για κάποιον τρίτο. Δεν είπαμε ποτέ όμως ότι είμαστε τέλειοι, απλά ότι είμαστε ανθρώπινοι! Και η ανθρώπινη φύση έχει κρύψει πολλά απωθημένα μέσα μας, που βγαίνουν σε απίθανες στιγμές. Πχ, όταν βλέπω παλιές μου φίλες να έχουν χτυπήσει τα 80-85 κιλά, ξέρω πως είναι λόγω ηλικίας/παιδιών/άγχους κλπ και δεν μπορώ να τις κατηγορήσω. Ωστόσο, στο μυαλό μου γυρίζουν συνέχεια φάσεις από το παρελθόν που οι ίδιες μου χτυπούσαν "πρόσεχε τον εαυτό σου, πώς αφέθηκες έτσι, πότε θα ξεκινήσεις δίαιτα" κ.ο.κ. Το ότι έχω κατανόηση, δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορώ ή ότι πρέπει να διαγράψω όλα εκείνα τα άσχημα συναισθήματα που είχα. 
Όσο για το ότι "δεν έχει καμιά ελπίδα", κι αυτό στο ίδιο πλαίσιο είναι. Ελπίδα έχουν μόνο όσοι παίρνουν την κατάσταση στα χέρια τους. Με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο, φτάνει να είναι αποφασισμένοι.

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κορίτσια και αγόρι και σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

Ναταλάκι μου η αδελφή μου ξέρει πως έβαλα την φώτο μας μέσα στο φόρουμ, την ρώτησα πρώτα αν μου επιτρέπει να την βάλω. 

Τώρα, οκ μπορεί να μην ξέρει το τί λέγονται, αλλά στο χέρι της είναι να μάθει άμμα θέλει, αφού ξέρει για την ύπαρξη του φόρουμ. 

Πάντος προτιμώ αυτό που νιώθω να το λέω εδώ, και να "ξεφορτώνομαι" τα κακά συναισθήματα λέγοντάς τα σε σας, και μαζί της να είμαι καλά παρά να τα λέω σε αυτή. Δεν θέλω να νιώσει άσχημα και να κλειστεί πιο πολύ στον εαυτό της από όσο είναι τώρα. Στην προσωπική μας ζωή προσπαθώ να την βοηθήσω με ένα πιο όμορφο και πλάγιο τρόπο να δει την πραγματικότητα. 

Ομως η ίδια δεν το βλέπει, ή αρνείτε να το δει αυτό που συμβαίνει. Ελπίζω μόνο να ανοίξει τα μάτια της πρωτού να είναι αργά, γιατί πραγματικά δεν θέλω να καταφύγει στις δικές μου λύσεις.

----------


## alalumaki

E, δεν θα έβλεπα τη φώτο ???? Κούκλα είσαι, και επιτέλους μια φώτο που είσαι και βαμμένη.... 

Τώρα για την τούρτα, τι να πω.... δεν έχω ξαναδεί κάτι τέτοιο... είναι τέλεια, εγώ δεν θα ήθελα να τη φάω για να μη χαλάσει!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Γιατί καλή μου, δεν είμαι όμορφη άβαφτη? Εχω φυσική ομορφιά εγώ, δεν χρειάζομαι να είμαι βαμμένη:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P

Οσο για την τούρτα, άμμα δεν την φας πως θα νιώσεις αυτό τον οργασμό ουρανίσκου που προσφέρουν οι θεσπέσιες γεύσεις μου?

----------


## alalumaki

όχι δεν το είπα για αυτό... κούκλα είσαι και άβαφτη και φυσική... αλλά όσο να'ναι το βάψιμο μας κάνει πιο glamourous!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by alalumaki_
> όχι δεν το είπα για αυτό... κούκλα είσαι και άβαφτη και φυσική... αλλά όσο να'ναι το βάψιμο μας κάνει πιο glamourous!!!


χαχαχαχα για να είμαι ειλικρηνής εγώ περίμενα να σχολιάσεις το ότι είμαι επιτέλους "χτενισμένη"!!!! Ο άντρας μου μόλις με είδε μου λέει "Ε δεν περίμενα κάτι πιο χτενισμένο από σένα... Πάει ο καιρός που απλά τα ίσιωνες, τώρα έγινες άλλη γυναίκα με το ίδιο όνομα!!!" 

Ο γιος μου ρωτούσε γιατί έβαλα λουλούδι στα μαλιά και γιατί φοράω μόνο ένα σκουλαρίκι και έψαχνε κάτω από τους καναπέδες να βρει και το άλλο γιατί λέει το είχα χάσει!! χαχαχα

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

αχαχαχαχαχα! και εγω ειχα ενα μακρυ σκουλαρικι μονο, που ηταν αλυσιδα που κατέληγε σε φτερο. Το γουσταω πολυ αυτο το στυλ. Επισεις μερικες φορες φοραω μονο ενα γαντι, στον κοσμο λεω απο στυλ, στη πραγματικοτητα ειχα χασει το αλλο! Και μια φορα φορεσα ενα μαυρο φορεμα με μια ασπρη ζωνη, και ενα ασπρο παππουτσι και το αλλο μαυρο. Ειχα λαβει σχολια θετικα και απλα ειπα οτι σκεφτηκα να το δοκιμασω, Ετσι! γιατι μου'ρθε. Στη πραγματικοτητα το βρωμοσκυλο μου μου ειχε φαει τη μια μαυρη γοβα και δεν εβρισκα τη αλλη τη λευκη. Και δεν ειχα αλλα να φορεσω =P. 


Τα μαλλια σου ειναι -απιστευτα- στη φωτο. Αν τα'κανες μονη σου προσκηνω.

----------


## *Katie

Πωλίνα καλά τα τελευταία 2-3 κιλά έχουν δείξει για 10!! Εγώ έχω ξετρελαθεί βέβαια και με το φορεματάκι το πορτοκαλί. Δικαίως ήσουν το επίκεντρο των συζητήσεων , λάμπεις κορίτσι μου!! 
 :Cool:  :Cool:  
Όσο για την δουλειά σου.... απλά θα πω ότι είναι πολύ κρίμα που είσαι μακριά... αριστούργημα είναι όλα!!!
Συνέχισε Πωλινάκι και μην σε πτοεί τπτ.

----------


## Maria Hope

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::P:P: P:P:P:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: :love::love::love::love::love::love::tumble::tumbl e::tumble::tumble::tumble::tumble::tumble::tumble: :wink2::wink2::wink2::wink2::wink2::wink2::wink2:: wink2::wink2::wink2::wink2::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::wink1::wink1::wink 1::wink1::wink1::wink1::wink1::wink1::wink1::wink1 ::wink1::P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:love::love::love::love: :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::l ove::love::love:

ΑΥΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΩΛΙΝΑΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ.....:tumble:

----------


## polinaki1983

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ κορίτσια μου!!!!!!

Κατερίνα μου, το φορεματάκι το πορτοκαλί και εγώ το λατρεύω πολύ, και ψάχνω να βρω το κατάλληλο καλτσόν για να το φοράω χωρίς κολάν!!! (Αν βέβαια το επιτρέψει και ο σύζυγος που όσο βλέπει τα φορέματα όχι μόνο να παίρνουν τις θέσεις του στην ντουλάπα μου, αλλά να στερούνται και υφάσματος ανεβαίνοντας όλο και πιο πάνω, τόσο του ανάβουν κόκκινα λαμπάκια και ξεκινάν συναγερμοί!!!!)

Πλάκα πλάκα, προχτές, και αφού πια σχεδόν όλο με φορεματάκια με βλέπει, ή μπλουζοφορέματα με κολάν στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, γυρνάει και μου λέει κανά παντελόνι δεν έχεις? Και λέω έχω 2. Και λέει γιατί δεν τα φοράς? Του λέω τα φοράω, αλλά πια δεν στρώνουν και τόσο καλά πάνω μου, αφού έχουν χαλαρώσει στα πόδια (ναι, ακόμα και εκείνο το γκρι έχει χαλαρώσει στα πόδια και κάνει σακούλα!!!!) και αποφάσισα του λέω πως δεν θα πάρω άλλα, μόνο φορέματα και φούστες 1) γιατί μου αρέσουν πολύ με τα καλτσόν τώρα που είναι χειμώνας και 2) γιατί θα με καλύψουν για πιο πολλά κιλά. Και λέει ελπίζω να μην μου έρθεις καμιά μέρα με μίνι έτσι όπως πας!!!!!

Εν το μεταξύ, αν και δεν χάνω κιλά, έχω προσέξει πως έχω χάσει αρκετά σε όγκο τους τελευταίους μήνες. Δηλαδή δεν γίνετε το πανελόνι που μου ήταν τσίτα στα 96, τώρα να είναι αρκετά χαλαρό με μόνο 3 κιλά κάτω! 

Πρέπει να κάνω καμιά μέτριση να δούμε πως παν οι πόντοι μου. Πάντως έχω χάσει και αρκετά από το στήθος και αυτό δεν μου αρέσει...

----------


## Maria Hope

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::k iss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::love::love::lov e::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love: :love:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα Μαράκι μου. Τί μου κάνεις?

----------


## Maria Hope

ετσι κ ετσι....χθες πηρα τις εξετασεις μου ( εξαμηνου αλλα καθυστερησα) και απεκτησα αναιμια...εξου κ η παρολιγο καραφλα που θα αποκτουσα..... πολυ χαμηλα φεριτινη, σιδηρος, ερυθρα κτλ....αρχισα σημερα θεραπεια και δεν την παλευω με τα φαρμακα.....:sniffle::sniffle::sniffle:

----------


## polinaki1983

τώρα μίλάς σοβαρά? αχ λυπάμαι καλή μου, ελπίζω οι επόμενες αναλύσεις σου να είναι καλές... Καλά βρε κούκλα μου, δεν τρως κρεατάκι? Δεν τρως γαλακτοκομικά? 

Εμένα που πάντα το σίδηρο και οι φεριτίνες μου ήταν πολύ πολύ χαμηλά, σχεδόν ανύπαρκτα, μετά το χειρουργείο όλα πήγαν μέσα στα όρια.

----------


## Maria Hope

η αληθεια ειναι οτι γαλακτοκομικα δεν πολυτρωω και κρεατικα εως καθολου...ποτε δεν ημουν φιλος... αλλα γενικα και οι ποσοτητες μου ειναι πολυ μικρες και αυτο επιβαρυνει την κατασταση!!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Ναι κούκλα μου, και εμένα οι ποσότητες μου είναι μικρές, αλλά πρέπει πρώτα να τρώμε πρωτείνη και μετά οτιδήποτε άλλο. Προσπάθησέ το να εντάξεις κανά αυγουλάκι, λίγο κιμά, κανα κοτοπουλάκι κάτι περισσότερο στο πρόγραμμά σου να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## Maria Hope

κοτοπουλο τρωω και πολυ μαλιστα αλλα ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι δεν προσφερει τιποτα!!!! αυγα εχω να φαω ουουουουυου ουτε που θυμαμαι απο ποτε!!!!αστα......απο σημερα φαρμακα και απο παρασκευη θα ξεκινησω διατροφη απο το τοπικ καρουζελ...εκει νομιζω θα βρω τα ισια μου γιατι το εχω παρακανει με την αφαγια........

----------


## polinaki1983

Ναι το είδα ότι θα ξεκινήσεις εκείν την διατροφή. Ελπίζω να σε βοηθήσεις και να καλυτερέψουν όλα!!! Θα περιμένω νέα σου!

----------


## Maria Hope

και εγω το ελπιζω.....θα τρωω και κρεας και αυγα και μακαρονια και σαλατες....ε τι στο καλο? και μια σακκουλα φαρμακα δεν θα με φερουν στα ισια μου???????? αντε να δουμε....εσυ πως τα πας κοπελα μου????

----------


## polinaki1983

Εγώ καλά καλή μου, κολλημένη όπως πάντα στα κιλά μου!!!! Εχω δεν και 94 αυτή την βδομάδα λόγω κατακράτησης, αλλά οκ, ξέρω πως θα φύγει!!!! 

Οσο μπορώ το παλεύω και ότι γίνει!

----------


## Maria Hope

ολα καλα λοιπον....τα κιλα υπαρχουν για να τα διωξουμε ;-) και εγω εχω κολλησει αλλα ειναι φυσικο...υπομονη και επιμονη...ααααααα αρχισα και περπατημαααααααα.....αμε αμε.....το εκανα και αυτο!!!!!!!..αθηνα ποτε μας ερχεσαι?????????

----------


## polinaki1983

Αντε με το καλο να συνεχίσεις κι όλας!!!!!!!!

25 του μήνα σας έρχομαι βραδάκι καλή μου!!!!!!

Ανυπομονώ να σας δω, να σας αγκαλιάσω και να σας φιλήσω σταυρωτά!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

που θα μεινεις? ποτε θα σε δουμε????ανυπομονωωωωωωωωωω ωωωωωωωωωωωωωω:bouncy::bouncy::bounc y::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Maria Hope_
> που θα μεινεις? ποτε θα σε δουμε????ανυπομονωωωωωωωωωω ωωωωωωωωωωωωωω:bouncy::bouncy::bounc y::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:


Στο Pan Hotel, στο Σύνταγμα. Το πότε θα με δείτε δεν ξέρω, θα κανονίσουμε τελευταία βδομάδα το ποτε και το που.

----------


## Maria Hope

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
χιχιιχιχιχιχ...................ανυ ομονωωωω!!!!!!! αν χρειαζεσαι μετακινηση απο το αεροδρομιο προς το συνταγμα οταν φτασετε ευχαριστως να ερθω να σας παρω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !

----------


## polinaki1983

Λες??? Θα ήταν μεγάλη μου χαρά, γιατί φοβάμαι μην χαθώ!!!! Με μετρό να έρθεις ή με αυτοκίνητο?

----------


## Maria Hope

με αυτοκινητο!!!!!!! εννοειται οτι λεω....χιχιιχιχιχιχι...πες μου τι ωρα και θα ειμαι εκει!!!!!!!!:smilegrin:

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχ ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!! Ασε να το ξαναμιλήσουμε εκείνες τις μέρες, και να το κανωνήσουμε!! Οκ κούκλα μου? Σε ευ΄χαριστώ πολύ πολύ!! Νομίζω 8, 8 και κάτι το βράδι φτάνουμε. Αλλά δεν θυμάμαι σηγουρα. Θα τα πούμε μέχρι τότε!

----------


## Maria Hope

τελειαααα!!! το κινητο μου το εχεις οποτε και να μην τα πουμε online με παιρνεις τηλ!!!!!!!χιχιιχιχιχιχιιχιχι ιιχιχ!!!!!!:roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::ro ll::roll:

----------


## polinaki1983

Εννοείτε αγάπη!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::love ::love::love::love::love::love::love::thumbup::thu mbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by Maria Hope_
> κοτοπουλο τρωω και πολυ μαλιστα αλλα ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι δεν προσφερει τιποτα!!!!


Αυτό πάλι πρώτη φορά το ακούω! Κοτόπουλο=άσπρο κρέας, και όλοι συμφωνούν πως είναι από τις πιο καθαρές και άπαχες πηγές πρωτείνης. Δεν ξέρω το σκεπτικό του δικού σου γιατρού για το ότι δεν προσφέρει τίποτα!:shocked2:

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Καλησπέρα. Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω εκτός από εξετάσεις αίματος κάνετε και κάποια άλλη εξέταση, υπέρηχο ή κάτι άλλο; Αύριο θα πάω στον παθολόγο του ΙΚΑ να μου γράψει εξετάσεις αίματος και δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να του πω και για κάποια άλλη εξέταση. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Mak

Τζίνα γεια σου, πας εξαιρετικά! Μπράβο! 
Εξετάσεις αίματος και ούρων βασικά, απλά εμένα μου είπε ο καρδιολόγος μου στο εξάμηνο να κάνω και έναν υπέρηχο καρδιάς γιατί όσο να'ναι επηρεάζεται.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

O.k. Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Θα έχω στο νου μου και για το υπέρηχο καρδιάς. Αν και στον προεγχειρητικό έλεγχο, λόγω του διαβήτη, ο καρδιολόγος εκτός από το απλό καρδιογράφημα με έστειλε και έκανα και stress echo, μία εξέταση που σου βάζουν ενδοφλέβια αδρεναλίνη και άλλες ουσίες και ενώ είσαι ξαπλωμένος κάνουν την καρδιά σου να χτυπάει απίστευτα δυνατά και την βλέπουν στον υπέρηχο. Ευτυχώς ήταν όλα καλά. 
Κι εσύ απ'ότι βλέπω πας πολύ καλά, είσαι μία ανάσα από τον στόχο σου. Συγχαρητήρια!:starhit:

----------


## Γλαύκη

Aννα μου για σιδηρο φερριτινη κ ερυθρα μονο μοσχαρι.Το κοτοπουλο ειναι πηγη πρωτεινης αλλα δεν προσφερει πολλα.Οπως ειναι λαθος να καταργουμε κ το χοιρινο απο τη διατροφη μας,γιατι εχει καποια βιταμινη που δεν την εχουν τα αλλα κρεατα.

----------


## anna65

Σε όλες τις πηγές που βρίσκω, το κοτόπουλο συνυπάρχει με το κόκκινο κρέας ως πηγή σιδήρου και Β12. Δεν μπόρεσα να εντοπίσω κάτι που να υποδεικνύει πως το κοτόπουλο είναι "κατώτερο" ως προς το σίδηρο και τις βιταμίνες.
http://www.logodiatrofis.gr/index.ph...=407&Itemid=47
http://www.dietitian.gr/content.php?category=62
http://www.eimastegynaikes.gr/diatro...iatrofi21.html

----------


## Γλαύκη

Αννα μου ολα τα κρεατα κ τα αυγα κ πολλα λαχανικα περιεχουν σιδηρο αλλα καποια σε μικροτερες ποσοτητες απο καποια αλλα.Η μεγαλυτερη προσληψη γινεται απο το συκωτι κ το μοσχαρι.Δεν ειπα οτι το κοτοπουλο δεν προσφερει καθολου.Ειπα δεν προσφερει πολλα.Οπως κ οταν τρωμε φακες η σπανακι πινουμε μισο ποτηρι πορτοκαλαδα κ δεν τρωμε ποτε τυρι για να απορροφηθει ο σιδηρος.Τα ξερω καλα γιατι η κορη μου στην εφηβεια της ειχε χαμηλο σιδηρο κ 3 φερριτινη κ μου ειχε δωσει ειδικη διατροφη φιλη μου αιματολογος μαζι με σιδηρο.Αλλωστε κ αυτα που εβαλες δε λενε κατι διαφορετικο.Πρωτα ειναι το μοσχαρι κ μετα το κοτοπουλο κ τα ψαρια.

----------


## Maria Hope

> _Originally posted by anna65_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Maria Hope_
> κοτοπουλο τρωω και πολυ μαλιστα αλλα ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι δεν προσφερει τιποτα!!!!
> 
> 
> Αυτό πάλι πρώτη φορά το ακούω! Κοτόπουλο=άσπρο κρέας, και όλοι συμφωνούν πως είναι από τις πιο καθαρές και άπαχες πηγές πρωτείνης. Δεν ξέρω το σκεπτικό του δικού σου γιατρού για το ότι δεν προσφέρει τίποτα!:shocked2:


ελα μου ντε!!!!!πες μου κ εσυ να σου πω και εγω!!!!!επιμενει στο κοκκινο (κατακοκκινο ) κρεας!!!!!! δεν ξερω......οχι οτι θα σταματησω να τρωω κοτοπουλο!!!!το λατρευω αλλωστε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smilegrin: :smilegrin::smilegrin:

----------


## Maria Hope

> _Originally posted by Γλαύκη_
> Αννα μου ολα τα κρεατα κ τα αυγα κ πολλα λαχανικα περιεχουν σιδηρο αλλα καποια σε μικροτερες ποσοτητες απο καποια αλλα.Η μεγαλυτερη προσληψη γινεται απο το συκωτι κ το μοσχαρι.Δεν ειπα οτι το κοτοπουλο δεν προσφερει καθολου.Ειπα δεν προσφερει πολλα.Οπως κ οταν τρωμε φακες η σπανακι πινουμε μισο ποτηρι πορτοκαλαδα κ δεν τρωμε ποτε τυρι για να απορροφηθει ο σιδηρος.Τα ξερω καλα γιατι η κορη μου στην εφηβεια της ειχε χαμηλο σιδηρο κ 3 φερριτινη κ μου ειχε δωσει ειδικη διατροφη φιλη μου αιματολογος μαζι με σιδηρο.Αλλωστε κ αυτα που εβαλες δε λενε κατι διαφορετικο.Πρωτα ειναι το μοσχαρι κ μετα το κοτοπουλο κ τα ψαρια.


ααααααααααααααααααααα!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!οκ καταλαβαααααα!!(η χαζουλα)!!! μικρη πηγη βιταμινων και μικρη ποσοτητα προσληψης τροφης με εφτασαν εδω που με εφτασαν!!!!! ευχαριστω πολυυυυυυυυ που ασχοληθηκατε με το προβλημα μου!!!!!καλημερα σας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smilegrin::smilegrin: :smilegrin::smilegrin:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα παιδιά!!! Πάντος εμένα η διατροφολόγος μου επιμένει στο κοτόπουλο και μόνο 1-2 γεύματα την βδομάδα να έχουν κόκκινο κρέας. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι αυγά, όσπρια, κοτόπουλο και γαλακτοκομικά.

Λοιπόν, σήμερα έκανα μετρήσεις σώματος γιατί ήμουνα σίγουρη πια πως ΔΕΝ χάνω κιλά, αλλά ΧΑΝΩ λίπος γιατί οι πόντοι φεύγουν εμφανές. Ενα παντελόνι που είχα αγοράσει στα 95 κιλά και ήταν τσίτα, το έβαλα σήμερα και είναι σχετικά χαλαρό. 

Οι μετρήσεις μου λοιπόν ήταν οι εξείς:

*02/09/2011 96 κιλά*

Στήθος 104/90 cm
Ωμοι 108 cm
Περιφέρεια 120 cm
Μέση 99 cm
Κοιλιά 118 cm
Πόδι 67/52/44 cm
Λαιμός 36 cm

*03/11/2011 93 κιλά* 

Στήθος 100/88 cm (πάει το ωραίο μου στήθος.... Αρχησε να μηκραίνει......)
Ωμοι 105 cm
Περιφέρεια 119 cm (αλλά αρκετά πιο χαλαρωμένη )
Μέση 92 cm
Κοιλιά 109 cm
Πόδι 63/50/43 cm
Λαιμός 36 cm

Δηλαδή μέσα σε μόλις 3 κιλά απώλειας είχα απώλεια από:

Στήθος 4/2 cm 
Ωμοι 3 cm
Περιφέρεια 1 cm (αλλά αρκετά πιο χαλαρωμένη )
Μέση 7 cm
Κοιλιά 9 cm
Πόδι 4/2/1 cm
Λαιμός 0 cm

Τέλεια απώλεια κατά εμένα!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mak

πωπω, Πωλινάκι, μάζεψες! μπράβο σου κούκλα μου!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> πωπω, Πωλινάκι, μάζεψες! μπράβο σου κούκλα μου!


Θενκς Γιώτα μου. Η ζυγαριά μου νόμιζε πως με το να με δείχνει συνεχώς τα ίδια κιλά, θα με έριχνε και πάλι, δεν της πέρασε όμως από το μυαλό ότι αυτή μπορεί να με γελάει, αλλά η φίλη μου η κίτρινη μεζούρα δεν λέει ποτέ μα ποτέ ψέματα!

----------


## *Katie

Πωλίνα το ότι χάνεις πολλούς πόντους από την κοιλιά σημαίνει ότι χάνεις πιο πολύ λίπος και όχι νερό /μυ. Μπράβο κορίτσι μου γιαυτο έχεις και τόση μεγάλη διαφορά στα ρούχα σου και στην εμφάνιση. Και εις κατώτερα.

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ κατερινάκι μου. Ναι, γιαυτό πλέων και δεν ασχολούμε τόσο με την ζυγαριά. Αμμα βλέπω πως το σώμα μου μαζεύει, ότι θέλει ας λέει εκείνη, εγώ πλέων νιώθω υπέροχα, και το δείχνει και το ντύσιμό μου, και ο τρόπος που κινούμαι και όλα!!! Οταν συναντηθούμε με το καλό θα το δεις και εσύ!!!

69.6 βλέπω και τρελλένομαι!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Αντε με το καλό και το άλλο 1.6 κιλάκι και μετά σου εύχομαι να μείνεις εκεί σταθερή για μιά ζωή!!!!

----------


## *Katie

Αχ ανυπομονώ να σε δω και να σε καμαρώσω από κοντά και εσένα και όλους .!!!

Μακάρι να τα κρατήσω , το πιο σημαντικό είναι η σταθεροποίηση, και θέλει μεγάλη πάλη για να το καταφέρεις. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι με ελεγχόμενη διατροφή και γυμναστική θα τα καταφέρω. Θέλω να φέρεις το πορτοκαλί φορεματάκι σου που σου πάει μούρλια.

----------


## polinaki1983

Θα τα κρατήσεις καλή μου, το θες πολύ και το έχεις βάλει πίσμα. Αλλωστε, δεν θα παρατήσεις την ζυγαριά, όπως όλοι μας άλλωστε. Μόλις δούμε μισό-1 κιλάκι πάνω, προσοχή λίγες μερες και φεύγει!!!

Θα φέρω και το πορτοκαλί, θα φέρω και το άλλο που φόρεσα χτες στην επίδειξή μου και ήταν τέλειο, βασικά νομίζω μόνο φορεματάκια θα φέρω!!!! Αντε και κανά κολάν! Βρήκα χοντρό καλτσόν όπως το ήθελα και ανυπομονώ να ΄το βάλω με το πορτοκαλί!!!

ΑΑΑ!δεν σας είπα!!! Πήγα το Σάββατο στο calzedonia, είναι ένα κατάστημα που έχει κάθε είδους καλτσόν, κάλτσες, καλτσόν που μοιάζουν με κολάν κτλ. Και σκεφτόμουνα πως ίσως πάω άδικα, γιατί μάλλον δεν θα έχει το νούμερό μου, αφού ποτέ δεν έβρισκα εκεί. Πάω τέλος πάντον, και το πρώτο πράγμα που με έκπληξε ήταν ότι οι πωλήτριες δεν με έβλεπαν με το ύφος του "τί θέλει τώρα αυτή η χοντρή εδώ". Με ρώτησε μια κοπέλλα τί ψάχνω, της είπα, και μου έδειξε τί είχε. Μου λέει τί μεγεθος? της λέω ξέρω? xl? μου λέει xl?όχι, θα σου είναι πολύ μεγάλο, θα πάρεις το 4άρι. (1=xs, 2=s, 3=m, 4=L) Μετά βλέπουμε άλλο είδος καλτσόν, πάλι 4άρι μου δείνει. Σε κάπια φάση λοιπόν της λέω γιατί μου τα δείνεις όλα 4άρια? δεν θα είναι μικρά? μου λέει όχι βέβαια, γιατί το λες αυτό? της λέω αφού είμαι παχουλή. Και μου λέει συγνώμη αλλά δεν είσαι παχουλή. Είσαι απλά λίγο γεματούλα, και μια χαρά θα σου κάνει το 4. Αλλωστε μου λέει αυτά πάνε με ύψος και κιλά, και εσύ αποκλείετε να είσαι πάνω από 85 κιλά. Της λέω είμαι, μου λέει αποκλίετε, κάπιο λάθος θα κάνεις. Αν σου δώσω πιο μεγάλο θα είναι μεγάλο και μετά δεν γίνονται αλλαγή. Πήρα λοιπόν τα 4άρια μου, και χτες φόρεσα το ένα από αυτά που πήρα και μου ήταν τέλειο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !! Δεν το περίμενα!!!

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Ναι, γιαυτό πλέων και δεν ασχολούμε τόσο με την ζυγαριά. Αμμα βλέπω πως το σώμα μου μαζεύει, ότι θέλει ας λέει εκείνη, εγώ πλέων νιώθω υπέροχα, και το δείχνει και το ντύσιμό μου, και ο τρόπος που κινούμαι και όλα!!!


:spin::spin::spin:
Επιτέλους!

----------


## *Katie

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## Maria Hope

:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile: :bigsmile::bigsmile::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::th umbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup : ΓΙΑ ΟΛΕΣ ΣΑΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑ:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by anna65_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Ναι, γιαυτό πλέων και δεν ασχολούμε τόσο με την ζυγαριά. Αμμα βλέπω πως το σώμα μου μαζεύει, ότι θέλει ας λέει εκείνη, εγώ πλέων νιώθω υπέροχα, και το δείχνει και το ντύσιμό μου, και ο τρόπος που κινούμαι και όλα!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Καιρός δεν ήταν Αννα μου? Βρίσκομαι σε κιλά που ήμουνα ξανά όταν ήμουνα μωρό!!! Επομένως πρέπει να απολαύσω κάθε γραμμάριο που χάνω και κάθε μου στιγμή χωρίς να σκεφτομαι για το αν φτάσω και πότε θα φτάσω τον στόχο μου. Αλλωστε το να μην χάνω κιλά, αλλά πόντους, σημαίνει λίπος, άρα Ακόμη πιο καλύτερα για μένα.

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!! Τί μου κάνετε?

Να σας παρουσιάσω μία τούρτα που είχα παραγγελία για το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε. Το κοριτσάκι αλλά και οι φίλες της ξετρελλάθηκαν, και την Κυριακή που είχα επείδηξη στο σπίτι (θα ακολουθήσουν φωτογραφίες και από εκείνες μου τις δημιουργίες) όλο για την τούρτα της έλεγε!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Την Κυριακή που μας πέρασε είχα επίδειξη σπίτι μου για να παρουσιάσω τις τούρτε μου, τα μπισκότα μου και γενικός τα διάφορα κεραστικά μου, ούτως ώστε να με γνωρίσει και ο κόσμος. 

Επίσης είχα και αρκετές κατασκευές με κεριά, κρασιά, πάνες, πετσέτες κτλ. 

Πιο κάτω θα ακολουθήσουν μερικές φωτογραφίες για να πάρετε και εσείς μια μικρή ιδέα για το τί παρουσίασα!!!

Εχουμε και λέμε:

Τα 3 από τα 5 diaper cakes που παρουσίασα

----------


## polinaki1983

Οι 2 τούρτες που ενθουσίαν μικρούς και μεγάλους. "Η πριγκίπισσα στον ανθησμένο βράχο" και "ο μπομπ ο σφουγγαράκης" καθυστός παρακαλώ!!! (όχι που θα τον έκανα όπως τον κάνουν όλοι ξαπλωτό!!!)

----------


## polinaki1983

Μερικά από τα δείγματα μπισκότων που έφτιαξα για να παρουσιάσω.

Αγαπημένο μου, το παιδικό καροτσάκι και το τρένο!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Μερικά από τα cup cakes που παρουσίασα!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Τα μπισκότα και τα cup cakes που έφτιαξα αποκλειστικά για τους καλεσμένους μου, για να μην τσακώνονται ποιος θα πάρει τί από τα δείγματα!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Cake pops για τους μικρούς (και όχι μόνο) φίλους!!!!!!!

Για τους μικρούς τα έφτιαξα, οι μεγάλοι ξετρελλάθηκαν!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Και τέλος, μερικές από τις 40+ δημιουργίες που είχα για παρουσίαση και προς πώληση. Εμειναν μόνο 4-5 κομμάτια!!!!!!!

----------


## koritsaki_ed

πωλινακι μπραβο! πολλα συγχαρητηρια! ειναι υπεροχα!!!
ξετρελαθηκα με το cup cake που γραφει it's a boy και εχει τα δυο πατουσακια! απιστευτη λεπτομερεια!!!
επισης και τα cake pops φαινονται τοοοοσοοοο λαχταριστα!
αλλα τι να πω τωρα για ενα ενα?? ειναι ολα υπεροχα!!!!

να σου πω??? εχεις σκεφτει ποτε να ανοιξεις επιχειρηση?? νομιζω εχεις λαμπρο μελλον μπροσταα σου!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ κοριτσάκι μου. Είναι το όνειρό μου μια επιχείριση τέτιου είδους. Προς το παρόν όμως, μιας και δεν ύπάρχει το απαιτούμενο κεφάλαιο, δέχομαι παραγγελίες και το κάνω από σπίτι. Γιαυτό έκανα και την επίδειξη την Κυριακή. για να γνωρίσουν την δουλιά μου οι καλεσμένοι μου. 

Αυτό με τα πατουσάκια μου αρέσει και εμένα πολύ!!! Μπορεί να γίνει και its a girl ! Πάντος όταν τα έφτιαχνα, έλεγα πως όταν είναι να κάνω το δεύτερο μου μωρό, θα τα φτιάξω εγώ τα κεράσματα της γέννας και της βάφτισης!

----------


## *Katie

Αριστούργημα οι δημιουργίες και έχω και μια πείνα τώρα....!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> Αριστούργημα οι δημιουργίες και έχω και μια πείνα τώρα....!!!!!


Κατερινάκι μου, μπροστά στην πείνα οι δημιουργίες μου είναι οι καλύτερες, λυπάσαι να τις φας και έτσι γλιτώνεις θερμίδες!!!! χεχεχεχε

Θενκς κούκλα μου!

----------


## Maria Hope

συγχαρητηρια κοπελα μου ολα ειναι τελεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!υπεροχα!!!!! !!!!!!!1καταπληκτικα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!μπραβοοοοοοοο:smilegrin::smilegri n::smilegrin:

----------


## Alina_ed

Πωλινακι μου τη προοδο ειναι αυτη!!!! δε ξερω τι να πρωτο θαυμασω!!!! ολα ειναι υπεροχαααααααα...... μπραβοοοοοοοοοο!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αλινάκη μου σε ευχαριστώ, αλλά εσύ να πας να τα θαυμάσεις από το φατσοβιβλίο και να αφήσεις και κανένα σχόλιο!!!! Εφτιαξα και την ανάποδη τούρτα που μου έλεγες να μην το ρισκάρω, την είδες?

----------


## Mak

Βλέποντας τις δημιουργίες σου, ζηλεύω λίγο, όχι να τις φάω τόσο(που σίγουρα θα τρελαινόμουν) όσο να τις φτιάξω! Είναι πολύ ωραία αίσθηση να δημιουργείς κάτι όμορφο που πρώτα να ευχαριστεί εσένα και μετά να το θαυμάζουν και όσοι θέλεις! Μπράβο Πωλίνα, είσαι ταλαντούχα!:thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

Ευχαριστώ Γιώτα μου, εγώ βλέποντας κάθε δημιουργία μου πρώτα την θαυμάζω, αλλά σιγά σιγά παρατηρώντας της λέω "Μπορούσα και καλύτερα" και πάντα στην επόμενη προσπαθώ το καλύτερο!!!!

Οσο για το να φας κάτι από τις δημιουργίες μου "τα μακρά κοντά εγίναν" όπως έλεγε η γιαγιά μου!!!!

----------


## Alina_ed

την ειδα στο νοσοκομειο απο το κινητο κ ξετρελαθηκααααααα μπραβοο βρε φιλεαδα εγραψες! θα μπω το απογευματακι απο το φαις να σχολιασω με ηρεμια γι;ατι τωρα με το μικρο ειναι δυσκολο,το εχω ανοιχτο αλλα δε μπορω να συγκεντροθω πουθενα! ασε ειναι κ αρρωστουλη παλι το μικρουλη μου  :Frown:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλά το παράξενο θα ήταν να μην ήταν άρρωστο αυτο το μικρό. Εχει καταντήσει χειρότερα από τον δικό μου. Ελπίζω να του περάσει σύντομα, και εσύ να προσέχεις πολύ, είσαι πολύ ευάλωτη τώρα σε ασθένειες.

----------


## Alina_ed

καλημερα φιλεναδα ευτυχως ειναι καλτερα ο μικρος ,ευχομαι να μην κολλησω κ εγω μονο.7 μερες ειχε πυρετο ,βηχα εμετους... το καλο ειναι οτι με το που ηρθα συνηρθε!!! να ναι καλα το γλυκουλι μου,ολο αγκαλιες κ φιλακια ηταν! φιλισε ολες τις μελανιες απο τους ορους που ειχα στα χερια μου κ μου
ελεγε περασε τωρα μαμα παει...

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχου το...... Τελικά ειναι γλύκιες ρε σύ...... Και εγώ έκαψα προχτές το χέρι μου στο πυρέξ, και καθημερινά θέλει να το βλέπει και να το φιλάει μέχρι να περάσει λέει!!!!

Τι λες, θα κατεύεις αθήνα 26-27 του μήνα ή οχι?

----------


## Alina_ed

οχι δυστυχως φιλεναδιτσα μου,ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι παω καλα κ δε χρειαζεται να ανεβω.ουτε καν στο τριμηνο αν συνεχισω ετσι κ να ανεβω κατευθειαν στο 6 μηνο.απο τη μια ανακουφιστικα για το οικονομικο θεμα αλλα απο την αλλη σκεφτηκα κ οτι δε θα σε δω!  :Frown:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλά θα σε αφήσει 6 μήνες έτσι??????????????????  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled: :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled: :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled: :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled: :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled: :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

Ε τότε κατεύα για να με δεις αγάπη!!!!

----------


## Alina_ed

ναι με κρατησε 16 μερες πανω! κ πιστευει απο τις εξετασεις μου οτι θα ειμαι μια χαρα.αν κατι δε παει καλα θα του το πω βεβαια αλλα ελπιζω να μην εχω θεμα! καλα ηταν μαρτυριο να βλεπω ολους να κανουν το χειρουργειο μετα απο εμενα κ να φευγουν σε λιγες μερες κ εγω να ειμαι ακομα μεσα! κ να νιωθω κ καλα! δεν ειχε κ καν κανενα μπαλκονι να βγω να παρω λιγο αερα ειχα κουραστει υπερβολικα στο τελος.ιφιλεναδα μου αν μπορουσα οικονομικα θα ερχομουν στη στιγμη να σε δω,αλλα τωρα ειναι δυσκολη η κατασταση.αν κατι αλλαξει θα παρω ο μικρο κ θα ερθω εστω για μια μερα μονο.

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχ καλή μου, ελπίζω κάτι να αλλάξει και να έρθεις, να δω εγώ το Κατερινάκι μου και ο Αντρίκος μου να δει τον Γιάννη του!!!! Προχτές του αγόρασα ένα καινούριο αυτοκινητάκι, και θυμήθηκε τον Γιάννη και ήθελε να βάλουμε το κοπιουτε (κομπιούτερ) να του το δείξει!!!!

----------


## Alina_ed

ωωωωωω τι γλυκουλης!!!!! μου εχει λειψει πολυ κ ο μικρος κ εσυ! αντε να ξαναρχισουμε να βλεπομαστε εστω ετσι

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Alina_
> ωωωωωω τι γλυκουλης!!!!! μου εχει λειψει πολυ κ ο μικρος κ εσυ! αντε να ξαναρχισουμε να βλεπομαστε εστω ετσι


Θα περιμένω να μου πεις πως έχασε δυψίφιο αριθμό κιλών και μετά να σε δώ!

----------


## Alina_ed

χιχιχ ενοεις οταν χασω 10! η οτανν παω στα 99? γιατι 10 κιλακια τα εχασα!!! σχεδον 200 γραμμαρια εμειναν κ εφυγαν τα πρωτα 10!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Alina_
> χιχιχ ενοεις οταν χασω 10! η οτανν παω στα 99? γιατι 10 κιλακια τα εχασα!!! σχεδον 200 γραμμαρια εμειναν κ εφυγαν τα πρωτα 10!


Οταν χάσεια 10 κιλά και 100 γραμμάρια!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alina_ed

χιχιχι οκ!!! μολις χασω 300 γρμμαρια τοτε θα τα πουμε! πο πο νυσταζω πολυυυυυυ,θυμαμαι που μου ελεγες οτι νυσταζες αλα επρεπε να ξυπνησεις γι;α να τα προλαβεις...

----------


## polinaki1983

Και δεν με πίστευες και τώρα τα ζεις και εσύ!! χεχεχεχε

Ναι, που λογικά αύριο, το πολύ μεθαύριο αν είμαστε καλά θα τα πούμε!! χαχαχαχα

----------


## alalumaki

ΚΑΛΑ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΦΩ ΓΛΥΚΟ 2,5 ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΗΡΘΕ ΝΑ ΦΑΩ ΤΗΝ ΟΘΟΝΗ......

ΑΠΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## polinaki1983

Αλαλουμάκι μου γλυκό, αν έρθεις στην συνάντηση θα μπορέσεις να φας ένα μικρό δειγματάκι από τα γλυκά μου (και δεν θα δεκτώ όχι για απάντηση, δεν με νοιάζει δεν παθαίνει τίποτα η δίαιτα) και δεν θα χρειαστεί να φας καμιά οθόνη!!!

----------


## PM79

Εγώ αν δε φάω θα παρεξηγηθείς?  :Big Grin:

----------


## aggeloydaki

Πάρη μου!!μόνο 8 κιλάκια σε χωρίζουν από τον στόχο σου???πολλά-πολλά μπράβο!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by PM79_
> Εγώ αν δε φάω θα παρεξηγηθείς?


Μου αρέσει που ρωτάς!!! Θες απάντηση????

----------


## alalumaki

Αααααααααα, θα έχει και γλυκά ? να ένας καλό λόγος, αλλά ελπίζω να μην ενδώσω.... αν και μας αρκεί να δούμε εσένα LIVE!! ΦΙΛΙΑ

----------


## polinaki1983

Θα ενδώσεις και θα πεις και εναν τραγούδι!!!! αλλωστε μην φανταστείς πως θα σας κατεύω με τούρτες και τέτια, δυστυχώς δεν γίνετε. Κάτι μικρό απλά για το καλό!!!

----------


## *Katie

εγω Πωλίνα θα το φάω το κέρασμά σου και μπορεί αν περισσέψει να πάρω και ένα για το σπίτι! Αμαν πια . ΟΛΟΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΙΜΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΦΙΛΗ ΜΑΣ ΠΩΛΙΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΠΟ ! Αντε να μπαινουν τα πράγματα στη θεση τους. :smilegrin: :Big Grin:

----------


## polinaki1983

Πες τα Κατερινάκι μου, πες τα!!!!!! Που θα μου το παίξουν όλοι τυπικοί στην διατροφή τους!!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> εγω Πωλίνα θα το φάω το κέρασμά σου και μπορεί αν περισσέψει να πάρω και ένα για το σπίτι! Αμαν πια . ΟΛΟΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΙΜΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΦΙΛΗ ΜΑΣ ΠΩΛΙΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΠΟ ! Αντε να μπαινουν τα πράγματα στη θεση τους. :smilegrin:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:: thumbup::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::y es::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::y es::yes::yes::yes::smirk:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα σας!!! Τί μου κάνετε? Εγώ είμαι ψιλοπεσμένη γιατί είμαι για πρώτη φορά άνεργη μετά από 11μιση χρόνια δουλιάς, αλλά και τυτόχρονα είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη και ανυπομονώ για το Σαββατοκυρίακο!!!!

Παρασκευή βράδυ λοιπόν, ερχόμαστε Αθήνα, και Κυριακή απόγευμα θα είναι η μεγάλη συνάντηση!!!! Για όπιον θέλει να συμμετάσχει, μπορεί να μάθει λεπτομέρειες για το πού και την ώρα στο τόπικ Natale. 

Θα χαρώ πολύ να σας γνωρίσω!!!

----------


## *Katie

άντε ρε Πωλινάκι και σε χάσαμε! Είσαι οκ εσύ για την Αγ.Παρασκευή , ποιός θα έρθει να σε πάρει από Μετρο? Η Γιώτα?

----------


## yannaki

Θα έχω την τιμή να τους πάρω εγώ! Δεν υπάρχει περιθώριο επιλογης εχω πατησει πόδι! Πωλίνα το κινητό θα ισχυειι και στην Αθήνα?

----------


## polinaki1983

Κατερινάκι μου, εδώ δεν θυμάμαι πού είναι το σύνταγμα, θα ξέρω πού είναι η Αγία Παρασκευή? Η Γιάννα θα έρθει να μας πάρει!!!! Μόνο να μου πείτε σε πια στάση του μετρό θα πρέπει να κατεύουμε!!! Ναι Γιάννα μου θα ισχύυ και στην Αθήνα το κινητό!

Γιάννα μου, κάπου διάβασα πως έχεις πρόσκληση για το αττικό πάρκο? την θέλω!!! Φυσικά εμείς λέμε για να πάμε Κυριακή, θα μπορέσουμε να βρεθούμε Σάββατο να μου την δώσεις? Επίσεις θα προλάβουμε να πάμε στο πάρκο, και να επιστρέψουμε μέχρι την ώρα της συνάντησης?

----------


## yannaki

Λοιπόν την προσκληση την έδωσα στη Ναταλία γιατι το Σαββατο δουλεύω και δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω σνιφ...
Οσο για το αττικό παρκο καλό θα ήταν να πάτε κατά τις 11 για να το δειτε με την ησυχία σας. Αν γυρνόωτας από εκει σας αφ΄σουν στο αεροδρόμιο μπορείτε να πάρετε από εκεί το μετρό και να κατεβείτε στη στάση νομισματοκοπειο(υπολόγισε διαδρομη 20 λεπτών αλλά δεν ξερω τη συχνοτητα των δρομολογίων. Αλήθεια εκεί πως θα πάτε;

----------


## polinaki1983

Α κρίμα.... Αρα Κυριακή θα σε δώ εσένα... Ελεγα να πηγαίναμε στο πάρκο κατά τις 10 το πρωί, επομένως λογικά θα είμαστε οκ στις ώρες μας. Με ταξί μάλλον, μου είπαμε περίπου 35-40 ευρώ θέλει από κέντρο. Λες να θέλει περισσότερα? 

Φυσικά το αν θα πάμε θα εξαρτηθεί πολύ και από τον καιρό πως θα είναι. Αλήθια τί θερμοκρασίες έχετε? Να προμηθευτώ καμία γούννα?

----------


## yannaki

Κοιτα εγώ κυώνω πολύ αλλά όταν περπατάω είμαι καλά με το παλτό μου. Δεν ξέρω πόσα παιρνουν για το ατιικό παρκο αλλά φαντάζομαι στο ξενοδοχείο θα ξέρουν. Και για την επιστροφή μπορεί να σας φέρει κατευθείαν αγια παρασκευή και πάλι να σας πάρω εγώ. Ειναι πιο κοντά από το να ξαναπάς Κέντρο και να ξαναγυρίσεις. Αλλά θα τα πούμε και στο τηλεφωνο.

----------


## polinaki1983

Θα συνεννοηθούμε μέχρι τότε καλή μου!!!!

----------


## filipparas

Πωλίνα να πάτε σίγουρα Αττικό, θα ενθουσιαστεί ο γιός σου! Εγώ έχω ετήσιο πάσο, πάω τουλάχιστον μια φορά το μήνα! Φρόντισε να βολέψει με τις ώρες να δείτε και τη παράσταση με τα δελφίνια και τους θαλάσσιους λέοντες! Πρόγραμμα. 

Επίσης είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος οτι αυτό το λεωφορείο κάνει στάση και στο Πάρκο και σε βολεύει και στην επιστροφή για Αγία Παρασκευή

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Φίλιππε μου!!! Θα έρθεις και εσύ στην συνάντηση? Θα Εχουμε την χαρά να σου ρίξουμε έστω ένα βλέφαρο?

----------


## *Katie

Πωλίνα άρχισες να ετοιμάζεις βαλίτσες? Θα έρθει τελικά ο σύζυγος ?

----------


## polinaki1983

Όχι κατερινάκι μου, ακόμη, προς το παρόν πλένω ρούχα, και αύριο λογικά θα χωρίσς πια θα πάρω μαζί, να σιδερώσω και να τα βάλω στην βαλίτσα. Έχω να φτιάξω και τα μπισκοτάκια σας, αλλά αυτά την Πέμπτη θα τα φτιάξω για να είναι ολόφρεσκα!!! 

Ναι θα έρθει και ο σύζυγος μαζί, είπε πως δεν θέλει να με στεναχωρεί περισσότερο μετά από το ότι έχασα την δουλιά μου. Ελπίζω μόνο να μην μου αρχίσει τις ιδιοτροποίες. Πάντος τον προετοίμασα για το πρόγραμμά μας και δεν φάνηκε να αντιδράει!!!!!

----------


## filipparas

90% θα είμαι εκτός Αθηνών Πωλίνα και δε θα μπορέσω να έρθω δυστυχώς, πολύ κρίμα γιατί ήθελα να γνωρίσω κι εσένα και όλο τον υπόλοιπο καλό κόσμο που θα μαζευτεί και από κοντά αλλά και να ξαναδώ κάποια άτομα όπως το Πάρη που είχα γνωρίσει σε παλιότερη συνάντηση και θα είναι εκεί.

Αν πάντως τα καταφέρω και σκάσω μύτη στο παιδότοπο unannounced δε θα με διώξετε ε;

----------


## polinaki1983

Οσο και να υπάρχει το 90% της απουσίας σου, εγώ θα ελπίζω στο 10% του να είσαι εκεί!!!! Εννοείτε ότι δεν θα σε διώξουμε, αλλά θα πρέπει να παρουσιάσεις ταυτότητα, γιατί αλιώς δεν νομίζω να σε πιστέψουμε πως θα είσαι ο Φιλιππάρας!!!!

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> Ναι θα έρθει και ο σύζυγος μαζί, είπε πως δεν θέλει να με στεναχωρεί περισσότερο μετά από το ότι έχασα την δουλιά μου. Ελπίζω μόνο να μην μου αρχίσει τις ιδιοτροποίες. Πάντος τον προετοίμασα για το πρόγραμμά μας και δεν φάνηκε να αντιδράει!!!!!


Του είπες και για την Τάνια το Σαββατόβραδο?

----------


## Γλαύκη

Εχω κλεισει τραπεζι για 4.Αν ειναι κ αλλοι πεστε το σημερα γιατι δεν θα βρουμε.

----------


## welldah

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να μπορούσα να έρθω κι εγώ στην παρέα σας αλλά δυστυχώς έχω ήδη κανονίσει υποχρεώσεις λόγω γιορτογενέθλιων.  :Frown:  Ελπίζω σύντομα να το επαναλάβετε και να μπορέσω να σας γνωρίσω κι εγώ από κοντά!

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by welldah_
> Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να μπορούσα να έρθω κι εγώ στην παρέα σας αλλά δυστυχώς έχω ήδη κανονίσει υποχρεώσεις λόγω γιορτογενέθλιων.  Ελπίζω σύντομα να το επαναλάβετε και να μπορέσω να σας γνωρίσω κι εγώ από κοντά!


κρίμα Μαράκι, και εμείς θέλουμε να σε γνωρίσουμε!

----------


## Maria Hope

:bouncing::bouncing::bouncing::bouncing::bouncing: :bouncing::bouncing::bouncing::bouncing::bouncing: :bouncing::bouncing::bouncing::bouncing::bouncing: :bouncing::bouncing:

----------


## polinaki1983

Simera etoimazonte valitses! Maraki ise etimi gia tin proti sinantisi? Koritsia anipomono poliiiiiiiiiiii!

----------


## aggeloydaki

Πολινάκι αν θυμάμαι καλά είχες ραντεβού να πας στην διατροφολόγο σου για απολογισμό του μήνα που πέρασε?πήγες?τι σου είπε?

----------


## polinaki1983

Nai piga kali mou. (signomi gia ta greeklish all grafw apo to kinito). Exasa mono 1 kilo afto ton mina, 91.7 dld me vrike, alla ine poli efxaristimeni giati sinexizw na xanw esto ke ligo xoris gimnastiki. Tis eksigisa ti mou simvenei afto ton kero ke ipe pos katalavenei ke pos me tin proti efkeria pou tha mporesw na grafto gimnastirio gia na voithitho. Episis moy evale os diko tis stoxo kai pali to 72 alla arnieme na to dekto pros to paron.

----------


## anna9

Polinaki καλα να περασετε ευχομαι κ βγαλτε κ καμια φωτο.Χρονια πολλα σε οσες γιορταζουν σημερα φιλακια να εχετε μια ομορφη μερα

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

κατι ηξερα που σε ελεγα λαμπερη και χαρουμενη με το χαμογελο στα χειλη!!!!!! Χαρηκα παααααααααααρα πολυ που καταφερα να σε δω, εστω και για λιγο! 

Κοριτσια, και ενα καλο συμβαν που μας εκανε και χαμογελασαμε!! Μπανισε η πωλινα ενα ωραιοτατο φορεματακι, σε καλη τιμη, και μπηκαμε μεσα να το δοκιμασει. Της δινει η κοπελα το νουμερο 4, .. φαρδυ... της δινει το 3.. καλουτσικο.. τις δινει το 2.. καλο, οχι τσιτα, και επρεπε να βγαλουν απο τη κουκλα το φορεμα γιατι δεν ειχαν στο νουμερο της!! και παλι ηταν απλα "καλο" ενω ψαχναμε για στενο για να της κρατησει περισσοτερο καιρο! Το εξηγησαμε στη πωλητρια γιατι επεμενε οτι το 2 της ειναι μια χαρα, και της ειπα οτι επειδη χανει ραγδαια μεγεθη, μην της κανει σημερα και σε 2 μηνες πιασει αραχνες στη ντουλαπα, και ρωταει η πωλητρια "ποσο ραγδαια?" και λεει η πωλινα "αρχισα 125 (νομιζω αυτον τον αρθιμο ειπε, εγω ημουν ζαβλακωμενη με το φορεμα και το χαζευα) και τωρα ειμαι 90" και της πεφτει το σαγονι της κοπελας!!! "μα... ΠΩΣ;;;;;" Μετα πηγε και ζητησε να βγαλουν το φορεμα απο τη κουκλα να το δοκιμασει η πωλινα, το οποιο ευτυχως το υφασμα ειναι παρα πολυ καλο και θα της κρατησει για αρκετους μηνες, αλλα οπως τη βλεπω τη πωλινα μας, δε θα βρισκει πουθενα νουμερα ετσι οπως εξαφανιζεται!!!! 

ΠΟΛΥ ΧΑΡΗΚΑ!!!!!! Επιμονη και υπομονη θελει! Ευτυχως που βρεθηκε και το φορεμα της κουκλας! Μανεκεν η πωλινα μας, ΚΥΡΙΟΛΕΚΤΙΚΑ! :love::love::love:

----------


## alalumaki

ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΚΟΥΛΟΥΡΑΚΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΩΛΙΝΑΣ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΑ... ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΜΟΡΦΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΙΑΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΗ ΓΕΥΣΗ.....

ΕΙΧΑΝ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΓΕΥΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ............... ΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΔΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΦΑΕΙ

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΡΑ, ΘΑ ΣΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΠΩ, ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΡΕΛΟ ΤΑΛΕΝΤΟ !!!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα σας!!!!! Είπα να μπω λίγο γιατί δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο, αύριο γιορτάζει ο γιος μου και πρέπει να φτιάξω κεραστικά, και με κάνατε να κοκκινήσω!!!!!!!!!!!!

Καταρχάς να σας πω ότι πέρασα υπέροχα!!! οκ μπορεί να μην ήταν ακριβώς αυτό που φανταζόμουνα πως θα ήθελα να περάσω, αλλά και μόνο το γεγονός ότι σας γνώρισα, μου ήταν υπέρ αρκετό για να κάνει το ταξίδι μου απλά ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ!!!!! 

Πραγματικά μου φαίνετε σαν όνειρο, βλέπω τις φώτο και λέω αποκλείετε, όνειρο ήτανε και τελείωσε..... 

Αχ μακάρι να μπορέσω να το κανονήσω ξανά σύντομα!!!!!

Μίζερυ μου μην τα παραλές, δεν είμαι μανεκέν, όχι ακόμα τουλάχιστον!! Πάντος όντως κορίτσια, εκεί που στην αρχή η πωλήτρια μου είχε πει πως δεν είχε το συγκεκριμένο φόρεμα στο μέγεθος μου, τελικά το βγάλαμε από την κούκλα για να το φορέσω εγώ!!!!!!!! Μία χαρά που πήρα δεν φαντάζεστε!!!!!! Κοιτούσα στον καθρέφτη και δεν το πίστευα!!! Και να φανταστείτε ότι το συγγεκριμένο φόρεμα το είχα βάλει στο μάτι από την πρώτη φορά που το είδα, και έλεγα μπα, σιγά μην μου κάνει αυτό!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Αλαλουμάκι μου σε ευχαριστώ!!!!! Βασικά είναι επειδή έχεις συνηθήσει με τα ετοιματζήδηκα που συνήθως έχουν μόνο εμφάνιση!!!! Δεν θα έκανα ποτέ κάτι τέτιο!! Αν δεν αρέσει πρώτα σε μένα γευστικά, δεν το προωθώ και πιο κάτω!!!!

Κορίτσια, θα αναφερθώ σε κάθε μία σας χώρια πιο μετά, γιατί τώρα πρέπει να ετοιμάσω μπισκοτάκια, και μετά να ετοιμαστώ για ένα ίντερβιου καθώς και να πάω από την δουλιά μου γιατί με ενημέρωσαν πως το αφεντικό θέλει να με δει και πως είπε πως μετάνιωσε που με έδιωξε. Τώρα το τί έχει υπόψην του δεν ξέρω, θα μάθουμε μετά και θα σας πω. Φιλάκια για την ώρα!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Γλαύκη

Πωλινακι μου σημερα εφαγα ενα τελευταιο μπισκοτο που ειχε ξεμεινει στην τσαντα μου!μαλιστα η κοπελλα που εχω στο μαγαζι οταν δοκιμασε ειπε οτι θελει την συνταγη.Εχθες βραδυ κρεμασα κ το καρουζελ στο μπρελοκ μου.Μακαρι να σου πει το αφεντικο οτι σε θελει παλι στη δουλεια !Η μακαρι στο ιντερβιου να σου πουν οτι παιρνεις τη δουλεια!Κ μακαρι να μπορεσεις να ερθεις παλι γρηγορα κ να ξαναβρεθουμε!Να σου πηγαινουν ολα καλα,να χαιρεσαι τον Αντρικο σου να ειναι παντα γερος κ να τον δεις οπως επιθυμεις!Φιλια!

----------


## Mak

Να χαίρεσαι το γιόκα σου γλυκιά Πωλίνα!

----------


## yannaki

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Να χαίρεσαι το γιόκα σου γλυκιά Πωλίνα!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::smilegrin::sm ilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::starhit::starhit::s tarhit::starhit::starhit:
και απο μενα ολες τις ευχές για τον όμορφο!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα... Σας ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σας κορίτσια....

Αυτή είναι η τούρτα που έφτιαξα για τα γενέθλια του αδελφού μου που ήταν χτες, αλλά θα κάνουμε σήμερα ένα μικρό πάρτυ γιατί αύριο είναι και της αδελφής μου και έτσι πάντα τα κάνουν μαζί. 

Το μικρό είναι το αυθεντικό και το μεγάλο είναι η τούρτα. Μόλις την είδε ο μικρός (15 ετων) ξετρελλάθηκε!!! Ελπίζω να αρέσει και σε εσάς.

Τώρα ετοιμάζω της αδελφής μου την τούρτα. 

Φιλάκια...

----------


## bigjason

Καλημερα να τους χαιρεσαι πολινα ο μικρος δεν νομιζω να θελει να την χαλαση την τουρτα θα την κοιταει συωχαρητηρια εκανες πολυ καλη δουλεια.

----------


## smart

πωλινακι εισαι καλλιτεχνιδα!!!
μπραβο  :Smile:

----------


## Eli_ed

Να τους χαίρεσαι χρυσοχέρα Πωλίνα! Πράγματι έχεις πολύ ταλέντο είδα και τις δημιουργίες σου στο facebook και χάζευα για ώρα :grin::grin: το πιο φανταστικό είναι ότι εκτός από όμορφα είναι και νόστιμα αν κρίνω από τα μπισκοτάκια σου τα οποία ήταν τόσο νόστιμα με το φρέσκο βούτυρο να μοσχοβολάει! Και παρόλο που συνήθως τέτοια μπισκότα εμένα μου φέρνουν καούρες γιατί είναι αρκετά γλυκά το δικό σου το δέχτηκε το στομάχι μου με μεγάλη ευχαρίστηση! Πάντα τέτοια λοιπόν και εύχομαι να έχετε πάντα πολλούς λόγους να γιορτάζετε για να φτιάχνεις όμορφα πράγματα και να γλυκαίνεις τους αγαπημένους σου :bigsmile:

----------


## anna9

POLINAKI εχω μεινει με το στομα ανοιχτο ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ανοιξε κανενα ζαχαροπλαστειο κοριτσι μου με τετοιο ταλεντο

----------


## Alina_ed

πωλινα μου ειναι υπεροχηηηηη ολοιδιο το εκανς!  :Big Grin:

----------


## break

polinaki  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  τι βλέπουν τα ματάκια μου!!!!!!!!!

Θέλουμε να δούμε κ της αδελφή σου!!!!

Να τους χαίρεσαι όλους!!!!:love:

----------


## polinaki1983

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για τα σχόλιά σας...

Αυτή είναι η τούρτα της αδελφής μου. Είναι κάτι νέο για μένα σαν τεχνική το σχέδιο και ήταν η πρώτη φορά που το δοκίμαζα επομένως δικαιολογείτε λίγο το ότι δεν είναι τέλειο.

----------


## anna65

Δεν είναι τέλειο; Κάτι έχουν τα ματάκια σου Πωλίνα, γιατί εγώ δεν βλέπω τις ατέλειες! Ξέρω βέβαια πως ο καλλιτέχνης έχει πάντα τις ανασφάλειές του που τον κάνουν να προσπαθεί συνεχώς για το καλύτερο, αλλά μην το παρακάνεις! Δέξου τα συγχαρητήρια μας :yes::yes::yes::yes:

----------


## Redish

πωωωωω τη θέλω αυτή την τούρτα ΤΩΡΑ! :starhit:
κρίμα που τα γεννέθλιά μου πέφτουν μακριά. όπως...κι εγώ :Big Grin: 
μακάρι να ήμουν Κύπρο, θα σου έκανα σίγουρα παραγγελία!

----------


## smart

πωλινακι καπου διαβασα οτι σε απελυσαν.... καταλαβαινω οτι ειναιπολυλυπηρη κατασταση αλλα βλεποντας τις εκπληκτικες δημιουργιες σου δεν μπορω να μη σκεφτω μηπως σου εκαναν χαρη...
μηπως αυτη ειναι η ευκαρια σου!!
κανε κατι με το ταλεντο σου, ΤΩΡΑ ειναι η ευκαιρια!!
δεν ξερω τι κ πως....εσυ θα το βρειςαυτο!!
πραγματικα ομως ΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΤΙ!!!

----------


## Mak

πωλινάκι....

----------


## Alina_ed

που βλεπεις τια ατελειες? χιχιχ μαλλον χρειαζεσαι γυαλακια!  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Πωλινάκι,πανέμορφες οι τούρτες του αδερφού και της αδερφής σου!Παρεμπιπτόντως να τους χαίρεσαι!
Είμαι σίγουρη πως χαμογέλασαν πλατιά,γεμάτοι περηφάνια και δυσκολεύτηκαν πολύ να τις κόψουν!
Όσο για τις ατέλειες(που κι εγώ ως δυστυχώς τελειομανής τις βλέπω)δείχνουν περίτρανα πως είναι χειροποίητες
κι όχι μηχανής!Αυτό τις κάνει,θεωρώ,ακόμα πιο αξιέπαινες!Συνέχισε να βελτιώνεις την τεχνική σου όσο ωστόσο καμαρώνεις
για όσα σπουδαία καταφέρνεις κάθε φορά να δημιουργείς!Ξέχασα να σου πω πως κι ο Τήρης ενθουσιάστηκε με το μπισκότο σου!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

καλα.. τελειο χερι; απιστευτη τουρτα!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας...

Σήμερα είμαι τα γενέθλια του μικρού μου, και είχαμε χτες πάρτυ στο σπίτι και σήμερα στο σχολείο. Του έφτιαξα λοιπόν αυτές τις τούρτες οι όποίες πολύ του άρεσαν.

Αυτός είμαι ο Μπάρμπας (Mater) από τα Cars.

----------


## polinaki1983

Και αυτός ο McQween. Αυτές οι δύο ήταν για το πάρτυ που είχαμε χτες στο σπίτι.

----------


## polinaki1983

Και αυτή είναι η σημερινή για το σχολείο.

----------


## polinaki1983

Και τα κεκάκια που κάναμε για να δώσει σαν δωράκι στους φίλους του.

----------


## *Katie

Πωλίνα να ζήσει ο Ανδρέας ,πολύχρονος με υγεία , ευτυχισμένος και καλοτύχερος. ΟΙ τούρτες νομίζω είναι το όνειρο κάθε μικρού αγοριού! Θα πάθουν πλάκα τα παιδάκια και οι συμμαθητές του σίγουρα. Να το χαρούν!!!

----------


## Mak

Πωπω, ρε συ Πωλίνα, πόσες ώρες ασχολιόσουνα! Εμένα μου φαίνονται βουνό όλα αυτά , άσε που φαντάζομαι θέλει και τεράστια υπομονή! Πανέμορφα όμως και σίγουρα ιδανικά για να νιώσει ο πρίγκηπας σου ακόμη πιο πρίγκηπας στα γενέθλια του!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σας. 

Γιώτα μου τα μικρά μακουινάκια για τα κεκάκια μου πήρανε περίπου 4 ώρες για να φτιάξω 40 κομμάτια (με το να χρωματίσω και τα ματάκια τους και όλα τους τα σχέδια επάνω). 

Οι τούρτες, μόνο η επένδυση και η διακόσμηση και οι 3 μαζί μου πήρανε 8-9 ώρες. Η κατασκευή του σχήματος όμως ήταν το ζόρι, που μου πήραν οι μακουίν που ήταν παντεσπάνια και σοκολάτα περίπου 4 ώρες το στήσιμο, και ο μπάρμπας που ήταν δούκισσα περίπου 1μιση ώρα το "σκάλισμα".

Συν οι ώρες που έκανα να φτιάξω κρέμες, παντεσπάνια, δούκισσες κτλ.

Χαλάλι όμως του μικρού μου. Είχα πάει και ρώτησα σε ζαχαροπλαστείο να μου πουν πόσα θέλουν να μου κάνουν αυτά τα σχέδια και μου είπαν 120-140 ευρώ η μία!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Επομένως όσες ώρες και υπομονή και να έκανα να τα φτιάξω, κι ακόμα τόσες να χρειαζόντουσαν., καλύτερα από το να δώσω 360-420 ευρώ μόνο για τούρτες!!!

----------


## anna65

Αχ Πωλίνα με τα υπέροχα γλυκά σου! Έχεις τόσο ταλέντο, που είναι αμαρτία να μην το εκμεταλλευτείς. Όπως είδες, οι τιμές για τέτοια γλυκάκια είναι αρκετά προσοδοφόρες. Εκεί στα ζαχαροπλαστεία που ρώτησες για τιμές, δεν ρωτάς αν θέλουν προσωπικό; Και πάρε απόφαση για δημιουργία catering - τόσα παιδιά κέρασε σήμερα ο Αντρίκος σου, μπορείς να ενημερώσεις τους γονείς τους ότι αναλαμβάνεις και τα δικά τους τα γλυκά και όχι μόνο!

----------


## welldah

Πωλινάκι τι να πω!!! Έχεις ταλέντο τρελό και πρέπει να το εκμεταλλευτείς άμεσα! Συμφωνώ με την ʼννα ότι πρέπει να πεις στους γονείς των συμμαθητών του γιου σου ότι μπορείς να αναλάβεις και δικές τους παραγγελίες.
P.S.Να χαίρεσαι τον γιόκα σου!

----------


## Alina_ed

φιλεναδα να τα χιλιασει ο γιοκας! σου. ειναι ολα υπεροχα! μπραβο σου  :Smile:

----------


## anna9

Polinaki να χαιρεσαι τον γιο σου γερος δυνατος ευχομαι. Οσο για τις τουρτες σου τρελαινομαι που ειμαι μακρια κ δεν μπορω να τις απολαυσω.:no:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

πωλιναααααααααααααααααααα αααααααααα, μπορεις να μου στειλεις με κουριερ μια τουρτα? <3 <3 <3 <3

----------


## break

polinaki χιλιόχρονος ο γιός σου!!!:love::love:

Θέλω κ εγώ τέτοια τούρτα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:P

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πάρα πολύ για τα σχόλια και τις ευχές σας!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Μία τουρτίτσα που έφτιαξα για την ξαδέλφη μου που έκλεινε τα 30 της!

----------


## polinaki1983

Το κέικ που έφτιαξα για σήμερα! Καλά μας Χριστούγεννα!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Τα δωράκια μου!!!

----------


## Luna84

Αχ, δε το πιστεύω Πολίνα! ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΝΤΕΛΙΒΕΡΥ!! Τα γλυκά σου είναι πάντα τρυφερά και φτιαγμένα με πολύ ταλέντο :thumbup:

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Πωλίνα μου τα γλυκά σου είναι εξαιρετικά. Συγχαρητήρια.

----------


## Alina_ed

υπεροχα πωλινα μου  :Smile:  θελω κ εγω αγιοβασιλομπισκοτακι!!!!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

πωπωπωπω πωλιναααααααααααααααααα παλι με κολασες με τις υπεροχες τουρτες σου!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lessing_ed

Πωλινα αυτη η τουρτα καπελακι ηταν εργο τεχνης!Και γενικα ολα τα γλυκα σου δειχνουν ενα εξαιρετικα δημιουργικο ανθρωπο!Συγχαρητηρια!

----------


## tidekpe

Μετα απο τοοοοσους μηνες που εχω να μπω, κατι εχει αλλαξει: αναζητω το τοπικ του πολλακις μετονομαζομενου "πρωην ρεντουκτιλ", και δε βρισκω τιποτε!
Ζητωντας; συγνωμη, λοιπον, απο το πωλινακι (που απο ο,τι βλεπω συνεχιζει να μεγαλουργει σε απωλειες κιλων, παρασκευη πρωτοτυπων γλυκισματων και, οπως παντα, σε δημιουργικοτητα) που "καταπατω" το τοπικ της, αποστελλω σημα βοηθειας και ζητω απεγνωσμενα...που, στο καλο, γραφουμε;;;;;;;;>Εκτος, αν λογω ηλικιας πια, γκαβωθηκα τελειως και δεν το βλεπω...
Περιμενω εναγωνιως τη νεα μας διευθυνση (αν ακομα με παιζετε....).
Τοτε,και μονο τοτε, θα σας αποκαλυψω την πολυταραχη και πολυδαιδαλη ζωη μου των τελευταιων μηνων, που με κρατουσε μακρια σας!!!!!

ΥΓ. ξερω, οτι ολες σας περιμενετε το εναυσμα της πνευματικης μας γκουρου για να δειτε αν θα μου μιλησετε, του Ναταλιου.
Σας καλω, λοιπον, σε εναν αγωνα ανεξαρτησιας μας απο την πνευματικη μας δημαγωγο.
Σας αφηνω με την ελπιδα αυτη η χρονια να μας φερει τα λιγοτερα δεινα!

----------


## break

tidekpe καλή χρονιά!!!!!!!!

Μετονομάστηκε!!!!!!!!! Σε περιμένουμε να μας πείς τα νέα σου!!!!!!!! 


http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...id=1399&page=1

----------


## tidekpe

Aς ειναι καλα η break που μου εδειξε το σωστο σημειο...
ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ, βρεακ και σε ευχαριστω!

----------


## alalumaki

Καλά τώρα είδα τις τούρτες..... τι να πω, είσαι απίστευτη, ταλεντάρα... κοριτσάκι πρέπει κάτι να κάνεις να το μάθουν όλοι !!!! Να ανοίξεις μαγαζί, να κάνεις site με τις τούρτες σου... δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνεις πάντως μην αφήνεις το ταλέντο σου να χαθεί ....

Με τις τούρτες ξέχασα να σου ευχηθώ καλή χρονιά, με υγεία, και με το καλό και το νέο μέλος !!! Να' σαι πάντα χαμογελαστή...

----------


## alalumaki

Εχω και μια απορία, τόσο ωραίες τούρτες τις τρώνε, γιατί εγώ θα τις λυπόμουν να τις χαλάσω....

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπερα σας!!!

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ κορίτσια!!!

Τίντε μου καλώς όρισες πίσω!!! Καθόλου κατάχρηση του τόπικ μου δεν έκανες, μην ανησυχείς. 

Αλαλουμάκι μου ναι τις τρώνε, εκεί είναι άλλωστε η όλη απόλαυση!!! Δεν έχουν μόνο καλή εμφάνιση, αλλά και υπέροχη γεύση!!!

----------


## alalumaki

Αυτό το ξέρω, αν κρίνω και από τα μπισκοτάκια σου που ήταν απλά τέλεια στη γεύση !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mak

http://www.darksface.co/profiles/blogs/macro-1

polinaki mou, φοβερό???!!

----------


## welldah

Πωλινάκι συγχαρητήρια για την εγκυμοσύνη! Όλα να σου πάνε καλά κούκλα μου και η ώρα η καλή! Γιώτα απίστευτες οι φώτο πραγματικά!

----------


## polinaki1983

Γιώτα μου πραγματικα υπέροχες φώτο!!!!

Μαρία μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## lessing_ed

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> http://www.darksface.co/profiles/blogs/macro-1
> 
> polinaki mou, φοβερό???!!


Απιστευτες φωτογραφιες!!!:thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!! Εχει καιρό που θάφτηκε το θεματάκι αυτό, αλλά είπα να το επαναφέρω μιας και έχω κλείσει 1 χρόνο πια μετά το χειρουργείο. 

Ενα χρόνο λοιπόν μετά, βρίσκομαι σήμερα στα 89 κιλά, (ονειρικό νούμερο για μένα), και στην 16 βδομάδα κύησης. Μετράμε δηλαδή 36 κιλά απώλειας μέσα σε ένα χρόνο. 

Μπορεί να μου πείτε πως δεν είναι πολλά, πως άλλοι σε έναν χρόνο χάνουν πολύ πιο πολλά, και ίσως έχετε δίκαιο. Ομως χτες σκεφτόμενη όλα αυτά, κατάλαβα πως ακόμη και το γεγονός ότι κατάφερα να πέσω κάτω από τα συνηθησμένα για το σώμα και τον οργανισμό μου κιλά, αυτό από μόνο του είναι πολύ πιο μεγάλο επίτευγμα για μένα, κιας μην είναι στο σύνολο τόσο εκθαμβωτικός αριθμός. 

Ημουνα ενήμερη ότι θα μου ήταν πολύ δύσκολο κάτω από τα 100, ήμουνα ενήμερη ότι θα κολλίσω πολλές φορές, ίσως περισσότερες από το κανονικό γιατί ο οργανισμός μου θα νομίζει πως γίνετε ανορεξικός, και, αν και πολλές φορές γκρίνιαζα, παραπονιόμουνα, μουρμουρούσα, ποτέ δεν το έβαλα πραγματικά κάτω. Και ούτε πρόκειτε. Οσο περνάει από το χέρι μου θα φτάσω στον στόχο μου, και θα τον διατηρίσω. Είναι στόχοι ζωής, και θα τους πετύχω. Λόγω εγκυμοσύνης ξέρω πως θα καθηστερίσω λίγο να το πετύχω, αλλά και τί με αυτό? Σημασία έχει να κάνω όλο το ταξίδι, όσο καιρό και να πάρει αυτό. 

Ξέρω πως αυτή την στιγμή έχω ένα πολύ πιο υγιές σώμα, για να μπορέσω να φιλοξενήσω αυτό το πλασματάκι που μεγαλώνει μέσα μου, και αυτό με κάνει πολύ ευτυχισμένη. 

Βλέπω τους γύρω μου να έχουν αλλάξει προς εμένα. Αλλοι προς το θετικό, άλλοι προς το αρνητικό. Κάπιοι άρχισαν να με βλέπουν σαν "εχθρό" που πια δεν μπορούν να τον βάλουν στο περιθώριο λόγω κιλών. 

To αρνητικό της όλης απώλειας είναι μόνο η πολύ μεγάλη χαλάρωση που έχω σε όλο το σώμα. Τώρα τον χειμώνα κρίβετε μία χαρά, το καλοκαίρι όμως το φοβάμαι πολύ... Θα δείξει μέχρι τότε βέβαια!!!

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την συμπαράστασή σας όλο αυτό τον καιρό που είμαι εδώ, και θα ήθελα να ξέρετε πως ήσασταν ένα πολύ συμαντικό μέρος της ζωής μου και της πορείας μου. 

(Τα λέω λίγο μπερδεμένα αλλά είμαι δουλιά και δεν τα γράφω συνεχόμενα :P:P)

----------


## Alina_ed

πωλινα μου να χαιρεσαι το καινουργιο σωματακι εστω κ αν εχει λιγο χαλαρωση σου προσφερει μια πιο υγιης ζωη κ ενα καλο σπιτακι για το μιρκο σπορακι σου  :Smile:  ο αγωνας δε τελειωσε κ δε θα τελειωσει ποτε. ομως τωρα εισαι πιο δυνατη να παλεψεις. :love::love::love::love:

----------


## anna65

Πωλίνα μου, σου αξίζουν πολλά συγχαρητήρια για το γεγονός πως κατάφερες και έπιασες τόσο "άπιαστο" στόχο. Ειδικά φέτος το καλοκαίρι θα έχεις άλλες προτεραιότητες για να σε πειράξει η χαλάρωση του δέρματος, που είναι αναμενόμενη και θα την αντιμετωπίσεις στην ώρα της. Τώρα μπορείς να απολαύσεις την εγκυμοσύνη σου χωρίς να σε απασχολούν τα κιλά, που αντί να ανεβαίνουν θα κατεβαίνουν και θα τρελλαίνεις τους διαιτολόγους!
Έχεις πια μάθει να εκτιμάς αυτούς που είναι δίπλα σου. Έγινε ξεσκαρτάρισμα από τους αρνητικούς ανθρώπους - αν και δεν το προσέχαμε, υπήρχαν πάντα δίπλα μας και θεωρούσαμε ότι ήταν με το μέρος μας, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα μας βάζανε τρικλοποδιές για να έχουν το πάνω χέρι! 
Τελικά είναι αγοράκι ή κοριτσάκι το μωρό που απολαμβάνει το νέο σου σωματάκι; Με το καλό να το δεχτείς!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αννα μου καλημέρα!!!!! Οντως φέτος το καλοκαίρι δεν πρόκειτε να ασχολιθώ με την χαλάρωση, μιας και ούτε παλαρία θα πάω με μαγιώ αφού θα είμαι με την κοιλιά στο στόμα (αν βέβαια κάνω κοιλιά) αλλά και θα έχω άλλα πράγματα να ασχολιθώ όπως τον ερχομό του νέου μωρού, η αντιμετώπιση του γιού μου για το μωρό, τις ετοιμασίες του γάμου της αδελφής μου και τόσα πολλά άλλα!!!

Οι γιατροί λένε 80% κοριτσάκι, εγώ λέω 1000% κοριτσάκι, ε και πιος ξέρει καλύτερα από την μαμά? χαχαχαχαχα

Ασε και με την απώλεια των 2μιση κιλών (που έγινε 3μιση) άκουσα φωνές από τον γυναικολόγο. Αλλά αφού μεγαλώνει σωστά το μικρούλι μου, άστους να λένε!

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια και τις ευχές σου!

----------


## welldah

Πωλίνα μου χαίρομα πραγματικά για σένα και για όλα όσα έχεις πετύχει! Χαίρομαι για το μπεμπουδάκι σου, για το 8αράκι, μα πάνω απ'όλα που σε βλέπω πιο ήρεμη και συνειδητοποιημένη από ποτέ! Τι κι αν έχουμε χαλάρωση? Τι κι αν χάνουμε πιο δύσκολα και αργά τα κιλά (που μεταξύ μας πιστεύω ότι παίζουν σημαντικό ρόλο και ο δακτύλιος και το γεγονός πως έχουμε υπάρξει παχύσαρκες από τα γεννοφάσκια μας που λένε)? Κι εγώ χάνω πολύ πιο αργά από άλλους κι έχω κάνει και τη φερράρι! Ε και? Το θέμα είναι πως είμαστε υγιείς και μπορούμε και κάνουμε πράγματα που πριν ήταν απαγορευμένα. Φαντάσου μόνο να ήσουν έγκυος στα 125 κιλά σου και παράλληλα να δούλευες, να έκανες τις δουλειές του σπιτιού και να φρόντιζες το γιόκα σου. Πόσο εξαντλημένη θα ήσουν τότε? Καλή συνέχεια σου εύχομαι κούκλα μου μέσα από την καρδιά μου!!!

----------


## mitsokolo

γεια σας κοριτσια!!! Πωλινα μου εισαι εγκυος???? τι λες τωρα???? συγχαρητηρια κοριτσι μου!!!! να εχεις μια καλη εγκυμοσυνη ευχομαι! πως εισαι??? φιλια!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Mαράκι μου ούτε καν θέλω να σκεφτώ πως θα ήταν αν ήμουνα 125-130 κιλά και έγκυος... Θυμάμαι στον γιο μου δεν μπορούσα να κουνηθώ.... και ήμουνα και όλη μέρα στο κρεβάτι..... Ασε!!!!

Πάντος χαίρομαι και για την δικιά σου πορεία κούκλα μου, και είναι ακριβώς αυτό που είπες, σημασία έχει πως είμαστε σε πολύ καλύτερη σωματική κατάσταση από ότι πριν. 

Μιτσοκόλο μου!!!!!!!!!!!!! Τί κάνεις βρε κορίτσι μου? Το κοριτσάκι σου πως είναι? Ναι είμαι έγκυος, 16 βδομάδων και 2 ημερών!!! Θα αποκτήσω και εγώ ένα κοριτσάκι όμορφο και γλυκό ακριβώς σαν την μαμά του!!!

----------


## mitsokolo

πωπω τι λες τωρα χαρηκα παρα πολυ!!! με το καλο!!!!
πολυ καλα εινι η μικρη μου υσηχη και σε προγραμμα! ολα καλα! ομορφηνε η ζωη μας!

----------


## Luna84

Πολινάκι μου τα έχεις καταφέρει μια χαρά. Και πέρασες δύσκολα μέχρι εδώ.. 
Να χαρείς το μωράκι που έρχεται και να έχετε όλοι σας υγεία!  :Wink:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by mitsokolo_
> πωπω τι λες τωρα χαρηκα παρα πολυ!!! με το καλο!!!!
> πολυ καλα εινι η μικρη μου υσηχη και σε προγραμμα! ολα καλα! ομορφηνε η ζωη μας!


Αχ πολύ χαίρομαι για σένα!!! Μακάρι να είναι και η δικιά μου ύσηχη γιατί ο μικρός μου με έχει τρελλάνει!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Luna84_
> Πολινάκι μου τα έχεις καταφέρει μια χαρά. Και πέρασες δύσκολα μέχρι εδώ.. 
> Να χαρείς το μωράκι που έρχεται και να έχετε όλοι σας υγεία!


Λούνα μου!!! Εχει πολύ καιρό να διαβάσω νέα σου!!!! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! Να υποθέσω πως η αντίστροφη μέτρηση των 17 ημερών είναι για το χειρουργείο σου?

----------


## Mak

Πωλινάκι, ζεις το θαύμα διπλά, εγκυμονείς το δεύτερο παιδάκι σου, τη δεύτερη σου ολοκλήρωση στη ζωή δηλαδή και ταυτόχρονα κατακτάς μέρα με τη μέρα μια ζωή χωρίς περιττό βάρος, αργά και σταθερά εδραιώνεις ισορροπίες. Σου εύχομαι να συνεχίσεις την καλή σου πορεία και να είσαι δυνατή στις όποιες δυσκολίες, φιλιά.

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!!!! Τϊ μου κάνετε???

Γιώτα μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σου!!

Είπα να σας ανεβάσω μία νέα φώτο μου, μιας και άλλαξα το χρώμα στο μαλλί!!!!!

Αυτή είμαι εγώ σήμερα λοιπόν!!!

----------


## Juice

Πωλίνα μου συγχαρητήρια και για το χάσιμο κιλών και για την εγκυμοσύνη. Είσαι μια κούκλα! Δεν σου φαίνεται καθόλου ότι είσαι 89 κιλά ειλικρινά :starhit:

----------


## polinaki1983

Και μία ολόσωμη σημερινή!!!!

Αν και είμαι στον 4 μήνα εγκυμοσύνης, εγώ τουλαχιστον νομίζω πως δεν μου φαίνετε καθόλου!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Juice_
> Πωλίνα μου συγχαρητήρια και για το χάσιμο κιλών και για την εγκυμοσύνη. Είσαι μια κούκλα! Δεν σου φαίνεται καθόλου ότι είσαι 89 κιλά ειλικρινά :starhit:


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Juice μου!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αυτή είναι μία πιο παλιά φωτογραφία που σας είχα ποστάρει, με τα ίδια πάλυ ρούχα, για σύγκριση. Δεν θυμάμαι πόσα κιλά ήμουνα εκεί, πρέπει να ήταν στα 92.5-93.5 κιλά αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## Mak

Πωλίνα, ωραία απόχρωση κόκκινου! Την είχα κάνει και εγώ πριν μερικά χρόνια αλλά κατα γενική ομολογία δεν μου ταίριαζε, είναι να το έχεις μέσα σου το κόκκινο!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Πωλίνα, ωραία απόχρωση κόκκινου! Την είχα κάνει και εγώ πριν μερικά χρόνια αλλά κατα γενική ομολογία δεν μου ταίριαζε, είναι να το έχεις μέσα σου το κόκκινο!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιώτα μου, στις επόμενες φορές θα γίνει ακόμη πιο έντονο το κόκκινο!!!

Πάντος χτες άκουσα μόνο καλά κομπλιμέντα!

Οτι είμαι από τα λίγα άτομα που τους πάει το κόκκινο μαλλί χωρίς να δείχνει πρόστηχο, ότι μου τονίζει το πρόσωπο και το δείχνει πιο όμορφο, ότι μου δείνει δυναμισμό και πολλά πολλά άλλα!

----------


## Alina_ed

καλημερα πωλινα μου ομορφα τα μαλλακια κ εκτος απο το χρωμα που ειναι πολυ ομορφο μακριναν παρα πολυυυυυυ χιχιχ ζηλευω θελω κ εγω μακρια μαλλακια. αν μπορεις φτιαξε μου το κεφι κατεβαζοντας το τικερακι μου στο 87,600 γιατι με εχει πιασει παλι γκρινια για τα παντα!!! μηπως δω οτι αν κ σιγα κατεβαινει κ ηρεμησω λιγο.

----------


## polinaki1983

Εσένα σου φαίνονται μακρυά Αλίνα μου, για μένα είναι ακόμα πολύ κοντά.... Θυμάσαι τί μαλλί είχα πριν 1 χρόνο? Αυτό θέλω να έχω και τώρα αλλά πούντο... Μόνο με extensions πια με βλέπω με τέτιο μαλλί....

Το τικεράκι σου άλλαξε, και άσε τις γκρίνιες γιατί δεν τόχω σε πολύ να μπω μέσα στο κουτί με τα υφάσματα και με στείλω με το DHL!!!

----------


## Alina_ed

:Smile:  χιχιχιχ θα ηταν το καλυτερο πακετο που θα μου ειχαν στηλει ποτε!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Alina_
>  χιχιχιχ θα ηταν το καλυτερο πακετο που θα μου ειχαν στηλει ποτε!!!!


Χμμμμμ.... Λες να το ψάξω το θέμα? Θα ρωτήσω πόσα πάει το κιλό και θα σε ενημερώσω:P

----------


## Alina_ed

:Smile:  χιχιχ μονο να γραψεις πανω ευθραστον! μη το ξεχασεις κ μου ερθεις χαλια..

----------


## polinaki1983

xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa

----------


## Alina_ed

:P

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα σας!!!!! Μετά από αρκετά μεγάλη απουσία που έκανα από το φόρουμ, επέστρεψα ανανεωμένη και πιο δυνατή και ήθελα να σας χαιρετήσω!!!!!

----------


## *Katie

το λαδι θα μας βγαλεις καλε!! πες τα νεα σου αντε

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα σας και πάλι!!! Δυστυχώς Κατερινάκι μου ακόμα δεν έφτιαξα τον υπολογιστή μου και όπως ξέρεις ο αδελφός μου δεν μου δίνει εύκολα το δικό του!!!!

----------


## Mak

Γεια σου Πωλινομανούλα! Πες μας πως πατε!!!

----------


## sasa32

Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας.Έχω και εγώ πάρα πολύ καιρό να μπω,μιας και λείπω στη Γερμανία.Έτσι είπα να σας πω ένα γειά και από εδώ.Στην αναμονή είμαι ακόμα εδώ και 9 μήνες τώρα για το Ρίο,που 8α πάει 8α χτυπήσει και το δικό μου τηλέφωνο λέω!
Polinaki μου καιρό έχω να μά8ω και τα δικά σου νέα και μόλις διάβασα ότι εγκυμονείς.Συγχαρητήρια κούκλα μου και καλή λευτεριά να έχεις.Χαίρομαι με την απώλειά σου και κοίτα να το απολαύσεις και το ταξίδι και την εγκυμοσύνη και με το καλό να έρ8ει η κορο΄υλα σου στον κόσμο.

----------


## *Katie

Πωλινα πως τα πατε? τι κανει η μικρη? ο Αντρεας σου?

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!! Σάσα μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σου, αν και έχω γεννήσει στις 21 Μαίου 2012.

----------


## polinaki1983

Εδώ και μία ώρα γράφω γράφω γράφω και ξαφνικά μου τα έχασε όλα... :Frown:

----------


## polinaki1983

Νομίζω πως ήρθε η ώρα να σας γράψω και εγώ τα νέα μου. 

Ας τα πάρουμε όμως από την αρχή. 

Έμεινα έγκυος στα τέλη Νοεμβρίου 2011, μάλλον κατά το 3ήμερο ταξιδάκι μας στην Αθήνα. Τότε ήμουνα στα 92.7 κιλά. Η εγκυμοσύνη πήγαινε πολύ καλά, χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα, μέχρι την 17η βδομάδα, στην οποία είχα τα πρώτα σημάδια αιμορραγίας. Τότε ήταν που ανακαλύψαμε και πως ο πλακούντας μου ήταν χαμηλά, και αυτό σήμαινε πως κάπια στιγμή θα είχα μία πολύ μεγάλη αιμορραγία. Το πότε όμως δεν μπορούσαμε να το ξέρουμε. Απλά το μόνο που μπορούσα να κάνω ήταν θεραπεία με ορμόνες και να μην κουράζομαι και γενικός να προσέχω.

Το αίμα δεν είχε σταματίσει ποτέ, απλά αυξομειονόταν και ανάλογα εκτός από την θεραπεία με τις ορμόνες σπίτι, ο γιατρός μου έβαζε επιπρόσθετα και ενέσεις. 

Αυτό συνεχίστηκε μέχρι και την 24 βδομάδα στην οποία το αίμα αυξήθηκε κατά πολύ. Τότε έπρεπε να γίνω εισαγωγή στο νοσοκομείο, αλλά δεν το δέκτηκα και υπόγραψα πως φεύγω με δικιά μου ευθύνη. Η γιατρός όμως μου έδωσε ένα ανοικτό εισητήριο εισαγωγής, για να μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω ανά πάσα στιγμή και ώρα χρειαζόταν χωρίς να χρειαστεί να περάσω από εξωτερικά ιατρεία πρώτα. 

Εμεινα σπίτι λοιπόν για ακόμη μία βδομάδα, μέχρι τις 8 Μαίου 2012, όπου και ήμουνα 25 βδομάδων και 1 μέρας. Εκείνη την μέρα η αιμορραγία ήταν χωρίς έλενχο και έτσι ετοίμασα στα γρήγορα μία τσάντα με τα απαρέτητα και με πήγε η μαμά για εισαγωγή. Εκεί έμεινα στην αίθουσα τοκετών για 4 ολόκληρες ώρες, καθώς προσπαθούσαν να περιορίσουν την αιμορραγία, πράγμα που ευτυχώς κατάφεραν. 

Την επομένη μου έκαναν υπέρυχο και το παράξενο ήταν ότι δεν έβρησκαν από που ερχόταν το αίμα. Δεν ήταν από τον πλακούντα, δεν ήταν από την μήτρα, δεν ήταν από τον τράχιλο.... Έτσι έμενα στο νοσοκομείο, με μία αιμορραγία που ναι μεν είχε περιοριστεί αλλά δεν σταμάτησε, καθημερινά αυξανόταν κατά λίγο, αλλά πουθενά δεν έβρισκαν την αιτία για να μπορέσουν να δώσουν την κατάλληλη θεραπεία. Αυτό με εκανε να νιώθω πολύ άσχημα που ήμουνα μέσα, γιατί ένιωθα πως είμαι εκεί χωρίς να υπάρχει λογος, αφού δεν μπορούσαν να μου προσφέρουν τίποτα.... 

Το χειρότερο ήταν ότι καθημερινά, και στους 2 γύρους που έκαναν οι γιατροί για να μας δουν, ενώ στα υπόλοιπα κορίτσια απλά περνούσαν και έλεγαν πάμε καλά, σε μένα έμεναν, συζητούσαν, ρωτούσαν τί γίνετε με το αίμα, τους ενημέρωναν οι νοσηλεύτριες ότι όλο και αυξάνετε, έλεγαν πως δεν ξέρουν από πού προέρχετε και πως είναι πολύ μικρή η εγκυμοσύνη ακόμη, και με έβλεπαν με ένα βλέμμα σαν να μου λεγαν κρατήσου, κάνε την προσευχή σου και παρακάλα νασε βοηθήσει ο θεός να προχωρήσεις ακόμη λίγο. 
Στις 14 Μαίου, κλείνοντας αισίος τις 26 βδομάδες κύησης, πρόσεξα πως το αίμα δεν ήταν πια μόνο αίμα αλλά φαινόταν και λίγο σαν υγρό. Το ανάφερα στις νοσηλεύτριες και το πρόσεξαν και οι ίδιες στις επόμενες φορές που άλλαζα σερβιέττες. Τότε ενημέρωσαν τους γιατρούς πως υπάρχει πιθανή ρίξη υμένα, δηλαδή να έχει σπασει η σακούλα του μωρού και να χάνω υγρά. Τότε με πήγαν για υπέρυχο. Ο γιατρός όμως που έκανε τους υπερύχους (με τον οποίο όλες οι κοπέλλες είχαν πρόβλημα γιατί δεν λάμβανε υπόψιν κανένα και δεν έκανε και πολύ σωστά τις εξετάσεις του) εκνευρίστηκε όταν με είδε και πάλι εκεί, αφού λέει μου έκανε υπέρυχο μια βδομάδα πριν. Οταν του εξήγησα πως τώρα είμαι εκεί για άλλο λόγω, και μετά που έβρισε θεούς και δαίμονες έκανε τον υπέρυχο και είπε πως τα υγρά στον σάκκο είναι μία χαρά. Όταν όμως του είπα πως ναι, μπορεί να είναι στα όρια, αλλά ούτως ή άλλως τα νερά αναπληρώνονται, και να κοίταζε μήπως ηπάρχει καμιά τρυπούλα στον σάκκο, άρχισε να φωνάζει πως δεν θα του πω εγώ πως να κάνει την δουλιά του. Βρήκε και δήθεν πως ο πλακούντας πήγε πάνω και μάλιστα έκανε έκθεση πως δεν υπήρχε λόγος να είμαι μέσα και πως έπρεπε να πάρω εξητήριο. Αυτό όμως δεν το δέκτηκα, και ζήτησα να μιλήσω με τον διευθυντή, ο οποίος με βεβαίωσε πως δεν παίρνω εξητήριο αν δεν είμαι 48 ώρες χωρίς ίχνος αίματος. Ετσι συνέχισε η διαμονή μου στο νοσκομειο, νομίζονταν οι γιατροί πως όλα πήγαιναν καλά. Το μόνο που κάναμε ήταν καθημερινά αναλύσεις αίματος για να παρακολουθούν την αιμοσφαιρίνη μου, η οποία αν έπεφτε κι άλλο θα χρειαζόμουνα μετάγγηση αίματος. 

Εμένα όμως κάτι μου έλεγε πως δεν ήταν τίποτα καλά. Ενιωθα πως όλα θα τελειώναν πολύ σύντομα και έπρεπε να κάνω τα πάντα για να δώσω στο μωρό μου τα απαραίτητα για να μπορέσει μετά να ανταπεξέλθει μόνη της σαυτά που θα ακολουθούσαν... Αρχισα λοιπόν να ζητώ από τους γιατρούς να μου βάλουν τις ενέσεις των πνευμόνων για το μωρό, αλλά η μόνη απάντηση που περνα ήταν «μην βιάζεσε, είναι νωρίς, δεν θα κάνουν τίποτα, όταν έρθει η ώρα θα τις βάλουμε» και πάντα η απάντησή μου ήταν «Και τί θα γίνει αν συμβεί κάτι και τότε πούμε έπρεπε να τις βάζαμε τότε, αλλά θα είναι πια αργά?» και με κοιτούσαν χωρίς να μου απαντούν. Ομως το ένιωθα, το ήξερα, το έλεγα στον μπαμπά μου και στην μαμά μου ότι νιώθω πως θα γεννήσω και πάλι σε μεγάλη γιορτή, και μου έλεγαν πως λέω βλακείες. Ομως κανείς και τίποτα δεν μπορούσε να αλλάξει αυτό που ένιωθα. 

Φτάσαμε αισίος στην Παρασκευή 18 Μαίου, που απτο απόγευμα και μετά όλα άλλαξαν. Αρχισα να χάνω ασταμάτητα υγρά, λες και τα έκανα πάνω μου. Το ανέφερα στους γιατρούς (που ευτυχώς εκείνο το απόγευμα ήταν κάπιοι που πραγματικά έδειναν σημασία στους ασθενείς) που έκαναν γύρω το απόγευμα και μου είπε η γυναικολόγος πως είχε μία καισσαρική μέσα να κάνει και μετά θα ερχόταν να με εξετάσει. Η κατάσταση όμως χειροτέρευε, ανέβασα πυρετό, και έτσι φώναξαν τον ειδικευόμενο που ήταν μαζί της για να έρθει εκείνος να με δει. Ήρθε, με εξέτασε και είπε πως τα νερά είχαν σπάσει..... και είχα ήδη μπει σε διαδικασία τοκετού... Τότε είπε να μου βάλουν ορό με φάρμακο για να σταματίσουν τις συσπάσεις, να ξεκινήσω αντιβιώσεις για το μωρό καθώς και για να αναδιμιουργηθούν τα υγρά, και ξεκινήσαμε από εκείτο το βράδυ κι όλας την πρώτη δόση των ενέσεων για τους πνεύμονες του μωρού. Ήρθε και η γυναικολόγος μόλις τελείωσε και βεβαίωσε πως όλα είναι οκ με την διάγνωση του άλλου γιατρού, και μου είπε να ηρεμίσω και πως μπορούν να κρατήσουν μία κοπέλλα με σπασμένα τα νερά μέχρι και 4 βδομάδες, αν όλα τα άλλα είναι καλά. Εμένα αυτό όμως δεν μου έλεγε τίποτα, ήμουνα σίγουρη πως θα γεννούσα την Δευτέρα, ότι και να μου έλεγαν.

Το ίδιο βράδυ μου έκαναν και αναλύσεις και έδειξαν πως τα λευκά μου αιμοσφαίρια ήταν πολύ ψιλά. Έτσι από Σάββατο πρωί προστέθηκε ακόμη μία αντιβίωση. Τα λευκά όμως δεν έπεφταν, ένας νέος υπέρυχος που έκανα έδειξε πως η σακούλα του μωρού ήταν τελείως άδια, και όσα υγρά αναπληρώνονταν τα έχανα αμέσως...

Ηρθε και η Κυριακή, που έβαλα και την τελευταία δόση για τους πνεύμονες, και παρακαλούσε να προλαβαίναμε να περάσουν 24 ώρες για να μπορέσει να την απορροφίσει η μικρούλλα μου. Ήξερα όμως πως όλα τελειώναν εκεί, κι ας μην το έλεγαν οι γιατροί. 
Ξημέρωσε Δευτέρα, 21 Μαίου, μέρα Κωνσταντίνου και Ελένης... Αν και μας σέρβιραν το πρωινό, εγώ δεν το έφαγα, ήξερα πως θα μουέλεγαν πως θα γεννήσω και ήθελα να είμαι νυστικιά. Οι νοσηλεύτριες επέμεναν να φάω, αλλά τους έλεγα πιο μετά... Και τότε ήρθαν οι γιατροί, ανακοίνωσαν στην μία κοπέλλα που ήμασταν μαζί στο δωμάτιο ότι θα την γεννούσαν εκείνο το απόγευμα με καισσαρική και να ετοιμάσει τα πράγματα του μωρού, και μετά γυρνάνε σε μένα και μου λένε πας και εσύ σήμερα να γεννήσεις, με φυσικό τοκετό. Πανικοβλήθηκα, όχι για το ότι θα γεννούσα, αυτό το ήξερα, το ένιωθα, αλλά για το ότι είπαν για φυσικό τοκετό. Δεν ήθελα να ταλαιπωρηθεί η κορούλλα μου. Προσπάθησα να το συζητήσω μαζί τους, αλλά ήταν ανένδοτοι. 

Ιδοποίησα λοιπόν τους δικούς μου, ετοιμάστηκα και με πήγαν στην αίθουσα τοκετών. Εκεί με ετοίμασαν, μου έβαλαν ορούς με φάρμακο για να ξεκινήσουν συσπάσεις, και με έβαλαν στον καρδιοτοκογράφο. 

Γύρω στις 13:00, 3 ώρες μετά δηλαδή, άρχισα να έχω πόνους. Ταυτόχρονα το αίμα που είχα, αυξήθηκε πολύ, και οι μαίες γύρω στις 14:00 ειδοποίησαν τους γυναικολόγους που ήταν on call εκείνο το απόγευμα. Τότε ήρθε η μία εκ των δύο,η ιδικευόμενη, η οποία με εξέτασε και είπε πως είχα 2 δάκτυλα διαστολή, αλλά έβρισκε τον πλακούντα μπροστά στον τράχυλο, πράγμα που την αναστάτοσε, γιατί δεν γίνετε να βγει πρ
ώτα ο πλακούντας και μετά το μωρό, κυνδυνεύει και η μαμά και το μωρό έτσι. Τότε πρόσεξε στον καρδιοτοκογράφο που κάθε φορά που κατέγραφε σύσπαση, οι παλμοί του μωρού έπεφταν πολύ κάτω από τα όρια. Εγώ άρχισα να της λέω πως δεν έπρεπε να με βάλουν φυσικό τοκετό, είχα δικαίωμα επιλογής αφού έχω προηγούμενη καισσαρική. Μου είπε πως θα ιδοποιούσε άμεσα την άλλη γυναικολόγο και θα παίρνανε μαζί απόφαση το τί θα γίνει. Μέσα σε 15 λεπτά είχε έρθει και η άλλος γυναικολόγος, η οποία αποφάσισε πως θα σταματούσαμε αμέσως τους τεχνιτούς πόνους και θα προχωρούσαμε σε καισσαρική τομή, αμέσως μετά από την άλλη κοπέλλα που είχαν ήδη προγραμματισμένη να κάνουν. Ο λόγος που θα προχωρούσαμε σε καισσαρική ήταν 1 γιατί έπεφταν οι παλμοί του μωρού, 2 ο πλακούντας ήταν μπροστά και θα άνοιγα άμεσα αιμορραγία χωρίς σταματημό και 3 επειδή το ζήτησα και εγώ. 

Κατά τις 17:15 ήρθαν οι ανεσθησιολόγοι να με δουν, που κατά τύχη η μία ήταν αυτή που με κοίμησε στην προηγούμενη μου γέννα, και η άλλη ήταν αυτή που με κοίμησε στο κρατικό νοσοκομείο όταν έκανα sleeve. Ξέχασα να σας πω πως και οι 2 γυναικολόγοι που θα με γεννούσαν, είχαν το όνομα «Ελένη». Όλα αυτά δεν τα θεώρησα καθόλου τυχαία. Μου είπαν πως θα κάναμε ραχιαία νάρκοση με επισκληρίδιο, για να αποφήγουμε οποιαδήποτε μόλυνση μπορούσε να συμβεί στους πνεύμονες λόγω ψιλών λευκών που είχα. 
Στις 18:00 με πήγαν στον χειρουργείο, με ετήμασαν και στις 18:35 γεννήθηκε η κορούλλα μου!!!! Έκλαψε αμέσως, πράγμα που έκανες τις γιατρούς να το σχολιάζουν, την καθάρισαν και μου την έφεραν για μία στιγμή κοντά μου. Είχε ανοικτά τα ματάκια της και κοιτακτήκαμε στα μάτια λες και μου έλεγε «Εδω είμαι μαμά, και είμαι καλά». Μετά την μετέφεραν πάνω στην εντατική για να την εξετάσουν και να την περιποιηθούν. 

Το χειρουργείο μου τελείωσε στις 19:10. Οι γυναικολόγοι μου ανακοίνωσαν πως το μωρό είχε γύρω από τον λεμό της δεμένο τον ομφάλιο λόρο 3 φορές, και αποκλείετε να γεννιότανε έτσι... Εγώ ένιωθα πολύ καλά πια που το μωράκι μου ήταν σε καλά χέρια, και το μόνο που με ανυσηχούσε πια ήταν το πως τα πάει. Με πήγαν στο δωμάτιό μου γύρω στις 20:15 και μου είπαν πως η μικρούλα πήρε σαν βαθμολογία 9 στα 10 που αυτό είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο για μωρό που γεννιέτε στις 27 βδομάδες. Ετσι περίμενα να έρθει ο μπαμπάς και ο άντρας μου να μου πουν τι είπαν οι γιατροί για το μωρό. Ηρθαν και μου είπαν πως τους είπαν ότι αναπνέει από μόνη της, ότι είναι 1058 γραμμάρια και ότι φαίνετε πολύ δυνατό μωράκι. 

Τότε ηρέμισα και κατάφερα λίγο να κοιμηθώ, ξέρωντας πια πως έζησα ένα δεύτερο θαύμα στην ζωή μου. 
Την επομένη είδα και την πρώτη της φωτογραφία, μιας και δεν μπορούσα να πάω να την δω από κοντά. Τετάρτη μεσημέρι ήρθε η μαμά μου και με βοήθησε να πάμε για να δω λίγο την κορούλλα μου. Εκεί τη βρήκα σε ένα μηχάνημα που λέγετε σιπαπ και είναι απλά για βοήθεια της αναπνοής. Μου είπαν ότι της το έβαλαν επειδή είχε κουραστεί λιγάκι, αλλά να μην ανυσιχώ. Τετάρτη απόγευμα την επισκεπτίκαμε και πάλι με τον άντρα μου, και ήταν μία χαρά. 

Πέμπτη πρωί 24 Μαίου, στις 8, πήραν τηλέφωνο τον άντρα μου ότι το μωρό πρέπει να χειρουργηθεί γιατί είχε ρήξη εντέρου. Με πήρε τηλέφωνο και μου το είπε και τότε εγώ πανικόβλητη του λέω πάω κοντά της και έλα να με βρεις εκεί. Πως βρήκα την δύναμη να σηκοθώ από το κρεβάτι χωρίς βοήθεια, να ντυθώ και να περπατίσω μέχρι την εντατική, ούτε εγώ δεν ξέρω. Δεν ένιωθα ούτε πόνο της κεσσαρικής ούτε τίποτα. Ηταν λες και μία δύναμη με στήριζε στα πόδια μου... Πήγα και με ενημέρωσαν οι γιατροί για το τί συμβαίνει. Μου είπαν πως είναι κάτι που συμβαίνει σε πολλά πρόωρα μωράκια, αλλά κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική, και δεν μπορούν να ξέρουν πόσο μεγάλο είναι το πρόβλημα, μέχρι να μπούν χειρουργείο. 

Ηρθε ο άντρας μου, υπογράψαμε, την βάλαν στον αναπνευστήρα και την ετοίμασαν για το χειρουργείο. Μας άφησαν να πάμε για λίγο κοντά της, και πραγματικά παρακαλούσα τον θεό να μπορούσα να ήμουνα εγώ στην θέση της... Σκεφτόμουνα πως μπορεί ένα τόσο μικρούλι μωράκι να μπει χειρουργείο, στις μόλις 48 ώρες ζωής του? 
Πήγαμε στα χειρουργεία και μας εξήγησε ο παιδοχειρούργος πως θα είναι η επέμβαση, και μας είπε ότι θα της άφίσουν ανοικτό το εντεράκι για να το ελένχουν. Το όλο χειρουργείο της κράτησε 2μιση ώρες, αλλά εμάς μας φάνικαν αιώνας. 
Οταν τελείωσαν, μας είπαν πως ευτυχώς όλα πήγαν καλά, πως δεν ηπήρχε αλλού πρόβλημα εκτός από μόνο ένα σημείο που ήταν τρυπημένο και νεκρό, και της το αφαίρεσαν, και πως τώρα θα περιμένουνε να δούμε πως θα αναρρώσει. 
Η ανάρρωσή της πήγε πολύ καλύτερα από όσο περιμέναν οι γιατροί, και Σάββατο πρωί βγήκε και από τον αναπνευστήρα, τον οποίο της είχαν βάλει για το χειρουργείο. Δεν χρειάστηκε καμία στύριξη για την αναπνοή της μετά από αυτό. Μας είπαν πως συνήθως σε τέτιες περιπτώσεις, 13-15 μέρες μετά το χειρουργείο ξεκινάν να τρέφοντε με ελάχιστο γάλα τα μωρά. 

Και όμως, για ακόμη μία φορά η μικρούλα μου τους εξέπληξε, αφού στην 1 βδομάδα ακριβώς μετά το χειρουργείο, δηλαδή την Παρασκευή 1 Ιουνίου, άρχισε από το απόγευμα να πίνει 2 ml γάλα ανά 4ωρο, αφού οι παιδοχειρούργοι έκριναν πως είχε αναρρώσει πλήρως και πως μπορούσαν να ξεκινήσουν σιγά σιγά το γάλα. Τα 2 ml γάλα τα αφομείωνε πολύ καλά το στομαχάκι της, και έτσι Σάββατο απόγευμα πήγαμε στα 4, τα οποία και αυτά αφομείωνε μία χαρά, την Κυριακή το απόγευμα πήγε στα 6 ml, Δευτέρα στα 8 και χτες απόγευμα στα 10!!!!!! Χτες που μίλησα με τους νεογνολόγους, μου είπαν πως η πορεία της είναι πολύ καλή, πολύ καλύτερη από την αναμενόμενη και πως είναι πολύ δυνατό μωράκι για την ηλικία της!!!

Εγώ πηγαίνω καθημερινά και την βλέπω, 12 με 1 το μεσημέρι και 5 με 6 το απόγευμα. Της πήγα και χρωματιστά σεντονάκια γιατί δεν θέλω να ξαπλώνει όλη μέρα στα λευκά του νοσοκομείου, της λέω τραγουδάκια, και βλέπω πως μέρα με την μέρα δίχνει όλο και πιο δυνατή, όλο και πιο έτοιμη να βγει στην ζωή και να ξεπεράσει κάθε εμπόδιο βρεθεί μπροστά της. 

Τώρα περιμένουμε να βάλει το βάρος της, και να δούμε πότε θα κάνει το επόμενό της χειρουργείο. 

Πραγματικά, η πριγκιπέσσα μου, είναι ένα θαύμα από μόνη της, ένα θαύμα που ακολουθεί τα χνάρια του αδελφού της και θα βγει και αυτή ένα δυνατό μωράκι από εκεί μέσα, ένα μωράκι που μπορει να πάρει την ζωή της στα ίδιά της τα χέρια.

Ξέχασα να σας πω πως καθόλη την διάρκεια της εγκυμοσύνης μου, δεν ξεπέρασα τα 92.7 κιλά, και με το που ήρθα σπίτι βρέθηκα στα 86. Τώρα παίζω μεταξύ 85-86 κιλά.

Σας φιλώ γλυκά, πάω να δω την κορούλλα μου και θα σας ενημερώσω για τις εξελίσεις της.

----------


## welldah

Πωλινάκι ό,τι και να πω είναι λίγο για αυτά που πέρασες. Σου εύχομαι πραγματικά μέσα από την καρδιά μου να πάρεις σύντομα το κοριτσάκι σου σπίτι γερό και δυνατό! Να είσαι πάντα καλά κι εσύ και η οικογένειά σου. Αξίζετε κάθε ευτυχία  :Smile:

----------


## karen1985

Πωλινάκι συγκινήθηκα πολύ με την ιστορία σου, ειδικά εκεί που λες "και κοιτακτήκαμε στα μάτια λες και μου έλεγε «Εδω είμαι μαμά, και είμαι καλά" με έκανες να δακρύσω....

Ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά, να χαίρεστε το 2ο μέλος της οικογένειας σας και να είστε σύντομα όλοι μαζί στο σπίτι σας  :Smile:

----------


## *Katie

Πωλινα μου ευχαριστουμε για το μοιρασμα σου. Κι ομως τελικα γίνονται θαυματα! Να σου ζήσει κοριτσάκι μου , να παρει το βαρος της και με το καλο να την παρεις στο σπιτι. Να ειναι παντα υγιεις, χαρουμενη και δυνατη, να σου δωσει πολλες χαρες αυτο το παιδι και λιγες ανωδυνες λυπες. Πραγματικά συγχαρητήρια για το μεγαλείο ψυχης και την ψυχραιμια και δυναμη που επεδειξες για να βοηθήσεις να κρατηθεί το παιδάκι μου στην ζωη. 
Να μας ενημερωνεις που και που για την ομορφη εξελιξη σας και τα νεα σας. Ο Αντρεας μπορεσε να την δει την αδελφούλα του?

----------


## Mak

Αχ, Πωλίνα, έφερες και το δεύτερο παιδάκι σου στον κόσμο με αγωνία και ταλαιπωρία αλλά ο θεός θα σε ανταμείψει και από εδώ και πέρα θα σου φέρνει τις λιγότερες δυνατές ταραχές! Καλή ανάρρωση στη μπεμπούλα και σε σένα, καλή της επάνοδο στο σπίτι σας και την οικογένεια σας! Είσαι πολύ δυνατη γυναίκα!

----------


## magia_ed

Εγινα προσφατα μανουλα και ειλικρινα εχω συγκινηθει.....Ευχομαι ταχεια αναρρωση στην μικρουλα σου πωλινακι. Στελνω ολη μου την αγαπη και τις ευχες μου. Αν και ειμαι σιγουρη οτι αυτο το μωρο ηρθε στην ζωη και θα βγει νικητης, το εχει παλεψει. Να τελειωσουν ολα γρηγορα και να την κρατας στην αγκαλια σου συντομα..Ενημερωνε μας

----------


## Eli_ed

Πωλίνα μου εύχομαι μόνο τα καλύτερα από εδώ και πέρα για την κορούλα σου και όλη σου την οικογένεια! Με το καλό να δυναμώσει το βλαστάρι σας και να την πάρετε στο σπίτι σας να την χαρείτε. Είσαι δυνατός άνθρωπος με δυνατό ένστικτο και είμαι σίγουρη ότι όλα θα πάνε πλέον κατ ευχήν. Καλή δύναμη και να μας φιλήσεις την μικρή σου αγωνίστρια! Σε ευχαριστούμε που βρήκες το χρόνο και μοιράστηκες μαζί μας το μεγάλο θαύμα της ζωής που βιώνετε, να είστε όλοι γεροί και ευτυχισμένοι πάντα!

----------


## sourkouna

Πωλινα να σας ζησει η κορουλα σας.Με το καλο να την παρετε στο σπιτι και να τελειωσουν ολα γρηγορα.

----------


## alalumaki

Είμαι στο γραφείο και διαβάζω το μήνυμα σου, έχω βουρκώσει και οι γύρω μου με κοιτάνε περίεργα! Όντας μανούλα και εγώ καταλαβαίνω την αγωνία σου. Είσαι όμως πολύ δυνατή και εσύ αλλά και η μικρή σου και θα τα πάτε μια χαρά.

Χίλιες ευχές για την κορούλα σου, να'ναι πάντα γερή και ευτυχισμένη, εύχομαι να την έχεις το συντομότερο σπίτι, αυτά που πέρασες δεν ήταν καθόλου εύκολα και ευχαριστούμε που τα μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.

----------


## asteropi

Να πανε ολα καλα με τη μικρη σου και γρηγορα να ερθει στο σπιτι σας.Ειναι αγωνιστρια παντως:smilegrin:!

----------


## anna65

Πωλίνα, ταλαιπωρήθηκες αρκετά στο πρώτο σου παιδί και έλπιζες στη δεύτερη εγκυμοσύνη να είναι πιο απλά τα πράγματα. Ευτυχώς και αυτές οι ταλαιπωρίες ανήκουν πια στο παρελθόν, και η κορούλα σου βγήκε νικήτρια στις πρώτες δύσκολες μάχες της ζωής της! Στη δική μου την περίπτωση, αρκούσαν κάποιες ενδείξεις πιθανής προεκλαμψίας για να νοσηλευτώ επί έξι βδομάδες, χωρίς κανείς γιατρός να δυσανασχετήσει για την παρουσία μου στο χώρο, και δεν είχε τεθεί ποτέ θέμα φυσιολογικού τοκετού μετά την πρώτη καισαρική - δεν ξέρω τι λογική επικρατεί στα κυπριακά νοσοκομεία για αυτά τα θέματα. 
Πότε θα μπορέσεις να πάρεις την κορούλα σου στο σπίτι; Δυο φορές πήρα εξιτήριο από μαιευτήριο χωρίς μωρό στα χέρια μου, και ξέρω πως είναι από τις πιο δύσκολες φάσεις να είσαι λεχώνα και να πρέπει να κάνεις καθημερινά χιλιόμετρα για να πάρεις λίγα λεπτά το μωρό σου αγκαλιά! Λογικά πρέπει να συμπληρώσει τις μέρες που τις λείπουν μέχρι 34-36 βδομάδων, άρα θα σαραντήσει στο νεογνολογικό. Καλό κουράγιο, αν και τα δύσκολα φαίνεται ότι περάσανε, η ψυχολογική επιβάρυνση που έχεις είναι πολύ μεγάλη και θα χρειαστείς όση ενίσχυση μπορείς να βρεις!

----------


## Γλαύκη

Πωλινα μου τις καλυτερες ευχες μου να πανε ολα καλα απο δω κ περα με τη μικρουλα σου κ γρηγορα να μπορεσετε να την παρετε σπιτι κ να ειστε ολοι γεροι κ ευτυχισμενοι.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Πωλίνα εύχομαι η μικρούλα σου να αναρρώσει γρήγορα, να κάνει το 2ο χειρουργείο με επιτυχία και να την πάρεις σύντομα στο σπίτι.

----------


## sasa32

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλημέρα σας!!! Σάσα μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σου, αν και έχω γεννήσει στις 21 Μαίου 2012.






polinaki να σου ζησει το κοριτσακι σου και βεβαια γερη να εισαι να χαιρεσε τα παιδακια σουκαι την οικογενεια σου.Όπως βλεπεις και εχω ηδη πει,χανω πολλα επεισοδια,λογω Γερμανιας.Φιλακια πολλα.

----------


## sasa32

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Νομίζω πως ήρθε η ώρα να σας γράψω και εγώ τα νέα μου. 
> 
> Ας τα πάρουμε όμως από την αρχή. 
> 
> Έμεινα έγκυος στα τέλη Νοεμβρίου 2011, μάλλον κατά το 3ήμερο ταξιδάκι μας στην Αθήνα. Τότε ήμουνα στα 92.7 κιλά. Η εγκυμοσύνη πήγαινε πολύ καλά, χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα, μέχρι την 17η βδομάδα, στην οποία είχα τα πρώτα σημάδια αιμορραγίας. Τότε ήταν που ανακαλύψαμε και πως ο πλακούντας μου ήταν χαμηλά, και αυτό σήμαινε πως κάπια στιγμή θα είχα μία πολύ μεγάλη αιμορραγία. Το πότε όμως δεν μπορούσαμε να το ξέρουμε. Απλά το μόνο που μπορούσα να κάνω ήταν θεραπεία με ορμόνες και να μην κουράζομαι και γενικός να προσέχω.
> 
> Το αίμα δεν είχε σταματίσει ποτέ, απλά αυξομειονόταν και ανάλογα εκτός από την θεραπεία με τις ορμόνες σπίτι, ο γιατρός μου έβαζε επιπρόσθετα και ενέσεις. 
> 
> ...



Πωλινα μου,ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση!Τωρα να σου πω,πως δεν με συγκινησε η ιστορια σου?Πως δεν εκλαψα?Πως δεν ενοιωσα την αγωνια σου?Ψεμματα 8α πω!Λυπαμαι που τραβηξες οτι τραβηξες,χαιρομαι που βγηκατε και οι δυο σας αλλωβητες απο αυτην την ιστορια.Εν το μεταξυ οταν ειπες ποια μερα τη γεννησες,ετοιμη ημουν να σου πω και σε μεγαλη γιορτη.Οι Αγιοι εκαναν για αλλη μια φορα το θαυμα τους και σας εσωσαν και τις δυο.Ευχομαι απο την καρδια μου,να πανε ολα καλα και το μικρο σου σπορακι να βρεθει γρηγορα στη θαλπωρη του σπιτιου του και της αγκαλιας των γονιων του.Τελικα εισαι γεννημενη μαχητης και το ιδιο κανουν και τα παιδια σου.Σας ευχομαι καθε ευτυχια απο εδω και περα και πολλη πολλη υγεια.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## Alina_ed

πωλινα μου διαβασα κ εγω το μεσμερι την ιστορια σου πριν φυγω για δουλεια κ εφυγα δακρυσμενη απο το σπιτι κ με ρωταγαν τι εχω... εδειξες για αλλη μια φορα ποσο δυνατη εισαι κ ποσο μεγαλη καρδια εχεις.η μικρουλα σου οπως κ ο γιοκας σου ειναι πολυ τυχερα παιδακια που σε εχουν μανουλα! να τα χαιρεσαι κ συντομα να ερθει σπιτακι σας κ η κορουλα σου.

----------


## smart

πωλινα, μπηκα στο φορουμ μετα απο πολυυυυυ καιρο κ επεσα πανω στο τοπικ σου!!
περασες αλλη μαι δοκιμασια κ βγηκες παλι νικητρια!!
να σου ζησει το μωρακι σου, να το χαιρεστε κ ο,τι καλυτερο ευχομαι απο εδω κ περα  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπερα σας κοριτσια. σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις ευχες σας. θα σας απαντησω στα ερωτηματα σας μολις εχω προσβαση σε υπολογιστη.

σημερα τα νεα μας δεν ειναι και πολυ καλα. μεχρι χτες το μεσημερι η μικρουλλα μου πηγαινε πολυ καλα. ειχε ξεκινησει να πεινει και 12 ml γαλα και το χονευε κανονικα. χτες το απογευμα ομως αρχισε να εχει σημαδια κουρασης στην αναπνοη της. 

σημερα το μεσημερι που πηγα να την δω, βρηκα τις νεογνολογους πανω της να της παιρνουν αιμα για αναλυσεις. με ενημερωσαν πως χτες το βραδυ εκανε εμετο και ετσι της ειχαν μειωσει το γαλα στα 8 ml απο τα 12 που ηταν, καθως και οτι την αφησαν χωρις γαλα για 2 γευματα. επισεις την εβαλαν απο χτες το βραδυ στο συπαπ για στηριξη αναπνοης γιατι μονη της εκανε πτωσεις στις αναπνοες της. 

Το απογευμα που πηγα, ακομη ηταν στην υποστηριξη του συπαπ, και με ενημερωσαν πως οι αναλυσεις εδειξαν πολυ χαμηλη αιμοσφαιρινη και της ειχαν ξεκινησει μεταγγυση αιματος. επισης ενω της ειχα δωσει γαλα το μεσημερι, το απογευμα δεν θα της εδειναν γιατι το στομαχι της εβγαζε πρασινα υγρα οταν την ελενξαν αν εχει χονεψει...

ηταν πολυ ανυσηχη οσο ημουνα εκει, εκλεγε και τα τραβουσε ολα απο πανω της... ηρεμουσε μονο οταν την αγγιζα και της τραγουδουσα... πραγματικα ελπιζω αυριο να ειναι καλυτερα, αφου θα εχει τελειωσει και η μεταγγιση αιματος....

----------


## sasa32

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλησπερα σας κοριτσια. σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις ευχες σας. θα σας απαντησω στα ερωτηματα σας μολις εχω προσβαση σε υπολογιστη.
> 
> σημερα τα νεα μας δεν ειναι και πολυ καλα. μεχρι χτες το μεσημερι η μικρουλλα μου πηγαινε πολυ καλα. ειχε ξεκινησει να πεινει και 12 ml γαλα και το χονευε κανονικα. χτες το απογευμα ομως αρχισε να εχει σημαδια κουρασης στην αναπνοη της. 
> 
> σημερα το μεσημερι που πηγα να την δω, βρηκα τις νεογνολογους πανω της να της παιρνουν αιμα για αναλυσεις. με ενημερωσαν πως χτες το βραδυ εκανε εμετο και ετσι της ειχαν μειωσει το γαλα στα 8 ml απο τα 12 που ηταν, καθως και οτι την αφησαν χωρις γαλα για 2 γευματα. επισεις την εβαλαν απο χτες το βραδυ στο συπαπ για στηριξη αναπνοης γιατι μονη της εκανε πτωσεις στις αναπνοες της. 
> 
> Το απογευμα που πηγα, ακομη ηταν στην υποστηριξη του συπαπ, και με ενημερωσαν πως οι αναλυσεις εδειξαν πολυ χαμηλη αιμοσφαιρινη και της ειχαν ξεκινησει μεταγγυση αιματος. επισης ενω της ειχα δωσει γαλα το μεσημερι, το απογευμα δεν θα της εδειναν γιατι το στομαχι της εβγαζε πρασινα υγρα οταν την ελενξαν αν εχει χονεψει...
> 
> ηταν πολυ ανυσηχη οσο ημουνα εκει, εκλεγε και τα τραβουσε ολα απο πανω της... ηρεμουσε μονο οταν την αγγιζα και της τραγουδουσα... πραγματικα ελπιζω αυριο να ειναι καλυτερα, αφου θα εχει τελειωσει και η μεταγγιση αιματος....



Ωχ Παναγια μου βαλε το Αγιο χερι σου, να πανε ολα καλα, με την πριγκιπισσα ολων μας,την μικρη της Πωλινας και δωσε δυναμη και στις δυο, να ανταπεξερ8ουν στις αντιξοοτητες και να βγουν νικητριες για αλλη μια φορα.Ευχομαι να περασουν ολα σαν ενα κακο ονειρο και απο αυριο, να γινουν ολα τα 8αυματα μαζι.:thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## anna65

Μέχρι να την πάρεις στο σπίτι, κάθε μέρα θα έχει τις εκπλήξεις της. Δεν μπορείς παρά να κάνεις υπομονή και να ελπίζεις ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά. Είναι η πιο δύσκολη εποχή, για αυτό σου είπα πως χρειάζεσαι όση περισσότερη ψυχολογική στήριξη μπορείς. Το πιο θετικό που μπορώ να σου πω, είναι πως όταν τελειώσουν όλα και πάρεις την κορούλα σου στο σπίτι, όλα αυτά θα μείνουν μια ξεθωριασμένη ανάμνηση. Καλό κουράγιο, το χρειάζεσαι όσο ποτέ!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αννα μου το ξερω πως ολο θα ειμαστε λιγο μπροστα και λιγο πισω.... Τα εχω ξαναπερασει και ξερω πως χρειαζετε πολυ υπομονη και κουραγιο καθως και το να ειμαι δυνατη τουλαχιστον οση ωρα ειμαι κοντα της. 

Ομως με πιανει το παραπονο το γιατι να πρεπει να τα ξαναπερασω για δευτερη φορα? Και γιατι αυτη την φορα να ειναι πιο πολυπλοκα και δυσκολα τα πραγματα απο την πρωτη? Λες και τα περασα ευκολα την πρωτη φορα και τωρα περναω 'εξετασεις ανωτερου επιπεδου'? 

Με ριχνει πολυ και το γεγονος οτι ειμαι ανεργη και δεν μπορω να ψαξω για δουλια γιατι δεν ξερω πως θα παει το μωρο..... Ειμαι λοιπον ολη μερα σπιτι, μη μποροντας να κανω δουλιες γιατι ποναω πολυ την καισσαρικη μου, μη εχοντας το μωρο μου κοντα μου και μη εχοντας ενα σιγουρο μελλον.....

----------


## anna65

Πωλίνα, το πρώτο μου παιδί έμεινε 10 μέρες στο νεογνολογικό και το δεύτερο έφτασε το μήνα. Ενώ την πρώτη φορά είχα ένα σχετικό άγχος, τη δεύτερη φορά πέρασα στη φάση του baby blue. Τη δεύτερη φορά είναι τεράστια η ψυχολογική επιβάρυνση, καθώς υπάρχει ήδη ένα φορτωμένο οικογενειακό περιβάλλον, πιο μεγάλες ευθύνες, πιο έντονη η αίσθηση κάθε επιπλοκής. Η ανεργία και οι πόνοι της καισαρικής πραγματικά δεν έχουν τόση σημασία, ωστόσο προσθέτουν κι αυτά το λιθαράκι τους.
Είσαι λεχώνα, θα έπρεπε τώρα να είσαι κλεισμένη στο σπιτάκι σου αγκαλιά με το νέο μωράκι και να σε απασχολεί το πότε θα ξεκλέψεις λίγη ώρα ύπνου ανάμεσα στα ταϊσματα. Αντί για αυτό, έχεις καθημερινά δρομολόγια για λίγα λεπτά κλεφτά με ένα μωρό γεμάτο καλώδια και μηχανήματα, και κάθε μέρα προκύπτει και μια επιπλοκούλα μικρότερη ή μεγαλύτερη. Κάποιοι γονείς προτιμούν να μείνουν στο σπίτι τους, να ασχοληθούν με το άλλο παιδί, και παίρνουν απλά ένα τηλέφωνο καθημερινά για να μάθουν για την πορεία - και σε μένα το πρότεινε κάποιος παιδίατρος για λίγες μέρες, βλέποντάς με να καταρρέω κάποια στιγμή. Δεν τον άκουσα, προτίμησα να ακούσω τις νοσοκόμες που πρότειναν να είμαι σε κάθε επισκεπτήριο για να "πάρει το παιδί τα πάνω του". 
Τις αντοχές σου θα τις βρεις μόνη σου. Θα πάρει αρκετές βδομάδες, να υπολογίζεις τουλάχιστον μέχρι να συμπληρωθούν οι μέρες για την 36η βδομάδα. Και πάλι καλό κουράγιο, το χρειάζεσαι όσο ποτέ!

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Πωλίνα εύχομαι να είναι μία μικρή επιπλοκή που θα την αντιμετωπίσουν οι γιατροί και θα συνέλθει σύντομα η μικρούλα. Καλή δύναμη και καλό κουράγιο. Αύριο ξημερώνει μία νέα μέρα και ελπίζω με τη βοήθεια του Θεού τα νέα σου να είναι καλύτερα.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Είναι πρόκληση για τις αντοχές αυτό που ζεις,Πωλίνα μου,το ξέρω,ωστόσο σκέψου πως ο Θεός μας δίνει τόσα όσα μπορούμε ν'αντεξουμε!
Τα έχεις ξαναπεράσει...μακάρι να μη χρειαζόταν ξανά...το έχεις δει το έργο όμως πώς πάει με τα σκαμπανεβάσματά του πριν καταλήξει
στην αισια έκβαση του και να γίνουν όλα μια μακρυνή ανάμνηση όπως και με τον Αντρίκο σου!Κι αν είναι σοβαρότερα αυτήν τη φορά
τα πράγματα,μην ξεχνάς πως τα κορίτσια είναι δυνατότερα κι η δική μας το απέδειξε από το πρώτο της κιόλας κλάμα!Είμαστε όλοι νοερά 
δίπλα σου με τις προσευχές μας εστιασμένες στο καλύτερο σας!Προσπάθησε να'πασχολήσεις τον εαυτό σου με ευχάριστα πράγματα,χαλαρά...
είναι άλλωστε οι τελευταίες ελεύθερες εβδομάδες σου!Διάβασε για ζαχαροπλαστική,που αγαπάς,βάλε σε μια τάξη τον υπολογιστή σου(ο καθένας 
με τον πόνο του)ο,τιδήποτε μη σωματικά απαιτητικό έχεις εκκρεμότητα ή λαχτάρα να κάνεις...Μην ξεχνάμε τον Αντρίκο σου κι όση δύναμη σου δίνει!
Εστίασε στα θετικά της ζωής σου όσο μπορείς και περιορίσου σε θετικές σκέψεις!Καλή σου δύναμη,Πωλινάκι μου!Να μου σε προσέχεις!Σε φιλώ γλυκά!

----------


## *Katie

τωρα διαβασα τα νεα Πωλινα μου, κουραγιο καρδια μου, διπλο κουραγιο και για τις δυο σας. Ειναι δυνατη η κορη σου, εχω ενα καλο προαισθημα , το ειχα απο την αρχη. Ελπιζω σημερα να ειστε καλυτερα και να μπορεσεις να ανασανεις. σε σκεφτομαι και προσευχομαι για σας. Μια μεγαλη αγκαλια !

----------


## Eli_ed

Πωλινάκι μου κουράγιο κορίτσι μου, μείνε δίπλα στην μπεμπούλα σου και δώστης όλη σου την αγάπη και την θετική σου ενέργεια, συγκινήθηκα τόσο πολύ που σε νιώθει δίπλα της και ηρεμεί, είναι τόσο συγκινητικό το δέσιμο μάνας και παιδιού. Είναι τόσο κρίμα που χρειάζεται να ξαναζήσεις το ίδιο έργο και μάλιστα στην πιο δύσκολη έκδοση του. Ωστόσο μέσα μας έχουμε δυνάμεις που βγαίνουν μόνο στις πιο δύσκολες καταστάσεις και είμαι βέβαιη ότι θα αντέξεις και αυτή τη δοκιμασία και θα μάλιστα θα βγείτε νικήτριες και εσύ και η μικρή σου πριγκίπισσα.
Να παίρνεις κουράγιο και αγάπη από τους αγαπημένους σου και πάνω από όλα από τον γιόκα σου και να κάνεις μικρά ευχάριστα πραγματάκια όσο είσαι εκτός νοσοκομείου για να απασχολείς το μυαλό σου και να εμπλουτίζεις τα ψυχικά σου αποθέματα. Είναι καιρός ανάρρωσης και ξεκούρασης , δώσε ένα διάλειμμα στον εαυτό σου από υποχρεώσεις οικογενειακές και οικονομικές και δώσε σημασία στην ανάρρωση σου, στην ενδυνάμωση σου και στην στήριξη της μικρής σου μαχήτριας.

Προσεύχομαι ο Θεός να σας δίνει δύναμη να αντέξετε τα δύσκολα και αύριο να είναι μία καλύτερη μέρα, με καλά νέα και αναπτέρωση της ελπίδας. Μην χάνεις την πίστη και το κουράγιο σου Πωλίνα μου και όλα θα πάνε όπως ποθεί η καρδιά σου. :love:

----------


## Mak

Η σκέψη και η προσευχή μου για την αγωνίστρια σου, Πωλίνα! Το άθλημα της μικρής είναι δρόμος μετ'εμποδίων αλλά θα τερματίσει πρώτη και εκεί θα την περιμένεις εσύ με μια μεγάλη αγκαλιά στο σπιτάκι σας!

----------


## Γλαύκη

Πωλινα ολα καλα?Βλεπω οτι μπαινεις αλλα δεν εχεις γραψει τιποτα.Πως ειναι η μικρουλα?παει καλυτερα?Το ευχομαι με ολη μου την καρδια.Εχετε τη σκεψη μας κ τη θετικη μας ενεργεια.

----------


## filipparas

Πωλίνα μου τώρα διάβασα τα νέα σου, η σκεψη μου και οι ευχές μου για σένα και τη μικρή σου. Δύναμη!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!!! 

Καταρχάς θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω για ακόμη μία φορά για τις ευχές σας προς εμένα και το κοριτσάκι μου. 

Ηρθε η ώρα, (μιας και βρήκα ευκαιρία να "κλέψω" τον υπολογιστή του μικρού) να απαντήσω στις ερωτήσεις σας. 




> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> Ο Αντρεας μπορεσε να την δει την αδελφούλα του?


Κατερινάκι μου, επειδή στην μονάδα εντατική νεογνών μόνο οι γονείς δικαιούνται να μπαίνουν, ο Ανδρέας έχει δει την αδελφούλα του μόνο από το παράθυρο αλλά και σε φώτο, τις οποίες ζητάει κι όλας να βλέπει καθημερινά. 




> _Originally posted by anna65_ Στη δική μου την περίπτωση, αρκούσαν κάποιες ενδείξεις πιθανής προεκλαμψίας για να νοσηλευτώ επί έξι βδομάδες, χωρίς κανείς γιατρός να δυσανασχετήσει για την παρουσία μου στο χώρο, και δεν είχε τεθεί ποτέ θέμα φυσιολογικού τοκετού μετά την πρώτη καισαρική - δεν ξέρω τι λογική επικρατεί στα κυπριακά νοσοκομεία για αυτά τα θέματα. 
> Πότε θα μπορέσεις να πάρεις την κορούλα σου στο σπίτι; Δυο φορές πήρα εξιτήριο από μαιευτήριο χωρίς μωρό στα χέρια μου, και ξέρω πως είναι από τις πιο δύσκολες φάσεις να είσαι λεχώνα και να πρέπει να κάνεις καθημερινά χιλιόμετρα για να πάρεις λίγα λεπτά το μωρό σου αγκαλιά! Λογικά πρέπει να συμπληρώσει τις μέρες που τις λείπουν μέχρι 34-36 βδομάδων, άρα θα σαραντήσει στο νεογνολογικό. Καλό κουράγιο, αν και τα δύσκολα φαίνεται ότι περάσανε, η ψυχολογική επιβάρυνση που έχεις είναι πολύ μεγάλη και θα χρειαστείς όση ενίσχυση μπορείς να βρεις!


Αννα μου, όταν έχουν περάσει 3 χρόνια από την πρώτη καισαρική, και αφού δεν υπάρχουν άλλα προβλήματα που να πρέπει να γίνει οποσδήποτε δεύτερη, μπορείς να προχωρήσεις σε φυσικό τοκετό, όμως με λιγότερη φαρμακευτική στήριξη. 

Δυστυχώς κάνω χιλιόμετρα, αλλά αγκαλιά δεν μπορώ να την πάρω, καθώς είναι στην θερμοκιτήδα. Το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να την χαϊδεύω, και να την σηκώνω λίγο μέσα στην θερμοκιτήδα.

Το πότε θα βγει δυστυχώς κανείς δεν το ξέρει. Δεν έχει να κάνει με το να συμπληρώσει μόνο κάπιες βδομάδες, αλλά και με πολλά άλλα. Πχ βάρος, δηλαδή ένα μωράκι πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 2 κιλά για να βγει, να μην έχει αναπνευστικά προβλήματα, να μην έχει οποιαδήποτε φαρμακευτική ανάγκη, να τρώει πάνω από 60ml γάλα χώρίς πρόβλημα και πολλά πολλά άλλα ανάλογα με το μωρό. 

Εμείς παράδειγμα τώρα έχουμε ανάγκη επιπρόσθετου οξυγόνου στην θερμοκιτήδα, και της έχουν παροχή οξυγόνου 2% περισσότερο από το φυσιολογικό (το φυσιολογικό της ατμόσφαιρας είναι 21% και εμείς έχουμε 23%). Επείσης έχουμε καθετηράκι για τα ενδοφλέβιά μας. Αυτό βγαίνει με χειρουργείο και για να της το βγάλουν πρέπει να έρθει σε φάση που δεν έχει καμία φαρμακευτική ανάγκη πλέων. Το γάλα μας έχει πέσει στα 10ml και προς το παρόν της δίνουν μόνο τόσο γιατί στο πιο πολύ έκανε πρόβλημα το στομαχάκι, δεν χόνευε και έκανε εμετό. Εχουμε και το εντεράκι που είναι ανοικτό με στομίες, και πρέπει να δούμε τί θα γίνει, αν δηλαδή θα κάνει χειρουργείο πρωτού βγει από το νοσοκομείο, ή αν θα έρθει σπίτι έτσι. Η πρώτη της εξέταση για να δουν πως θα πάει θα γίνει 8-10 βδομάδες μετά το πρώτο χειρουργείο (τώρα είμαστε στις 3 βδομάδες). 

Επομένος καταλαβαίνεις πως το μωρό δεν βγαίνει σύντομα. Αν όλα παν καλά, υπολογίζουμε Αύγουστο με Σεπτέμβριο να την πάρουμε.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Γλαύκη_
> Πωλινα ολα καλα?Βλεπω οτι μπαινεις αλλα δεν εχεις γραψει τιποτα.Πως ειναι η μικρουλα?παει καλυτερα?Το ευχομαι με ολη μου την καρδια.Εχετε τη σκεψη μας κ τη θετικη μας ενεργεια.


Γλαύκη μου προσπαθούσα να μπω από το κινητό, αλλά για κάποιο λόγο, ενώ μου έδειχνε ότι μου φόρτωσε την σελίδα, δεν μου έδειχνε τίποτα, και έτσι δεν μπορούσα ούτε να διαβάσω ούτε να γράψω.

----------


## polinaki1983

Τώρα τα νέα μας, η μικρούλα μου όπως είπα πιο πάνω χρειάζετε μία μικρή στήριξη οξυγόνου, το οποίο είναι διάχυτο στην θερμοκιτήδα της και είναι μόνο 2% περισσότερο από το φυσιολογικό. Αυτό είναι πιο πολύ για να μην κουράζετε. Ελπίζω πως μέσα στον επόμενο μήνα δεν θα το χρειάζετε ούτε αυτό. 

Την Δευτέρα θα γίνει 31 βδομάδων, και ήδη χτες που ζυγήστηκε ήταν 1436 γραμμάρια, που σημαίνει πως μέσα σε ούτε 4 βδομάδες πήρε σχεδόν 400 γραμμάρια από το βάρος γέννησης, ή 500κάτι γραμμάρια από το χαμηλότερο βάρος που είχε φτάσει, που ήταν 906 γραμμάρια. Ως προς αυτό το θέμα λοιπόν, πάει πολύ καλά. 

Με το γάλα μας έχουμε ένα θεματάκι, όποτε το αυξήσαμε μέχρι τα 16ml έκανε πρόβλημα με εμετούς και δεν το χόνευε, και έτσι είπαν να την αφίσουν με τα 10ml για μερικές μέρες. Τώρα είναι 3 μέρες που είναι με τα 10ml και περιμένουμε πότε θα αυξιθεί με επιτυχία αυτή την φορά.

Εγώ αποφάσισα πως δεν μπορώ να μείνω σπίτι για τους επόμενους 3-4 μήνες που η μικρή θα είναι μέσα, ή όσο καιρό τέλος πάντον κάνει μέσα. Αρχισα να πέφτω σε κατάθληψη, καθώς και να μην μπορώ να με ελένξω σε θέμα διατροφής. Έτσι λοιπόν επικοινώνησα με μερικά ελεκτικά γραφεία, έστειλα τα βιογραφικά μου, και έδειξαν ενδιαφέρων. Οταν τους εξηγούσα την κατάσταση, δηλαδή ότι είμαι με άδεια μητρότητας τώρα, άλα δεν θα πρέπει να έχω ΙΚΑ, καθώς και το ότι όταν βγει με το μωρό ίσως χρειαστεί να μείνω κανένα μήνα σπίτι, ξύνιζαν. Ενα όμως από τα γραφεία που πήγα και μιλήσαμε, το οποίο με είχε δει και πιο παλιά και με ήθελαν, είπαν πως δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, πως μπορούμε να είμαι χωρίς ΙΚΑ μέχρι να τελειώσει το μητρότητας. Επίσεις είπαν πως αν χρειαστεί να κάτσω κάπιο καιρό με το μωρό, και πάλι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, και πως στην τελική τώρα χρειάζομαι εγώ δουλιά, τώρα με χρειάζονται και εκείνοι εμένα και πως κανείς δεν μπορεί να ξέρει τί θα γίνει μετά από 3 μήνες, για να προκαθορίσεις από τώρα το τί θα γίνει. 

Επίσεις έδειξαν κατανόηση με το ότι 5 με 6 το απόγευμα πάω καθημερινά στο μωρό, και μου έβαλαν ωράριο 8-4:30 αντί για 8:30-5:30 που είναι για τους υπόλοιπους. 

Ετσι λοιπόν, Δευτέρα ξεκινάω δουλιά, θα έχω κάτι να κάνω, να περνάν οι ώρες μου, θα βγάζω κάτι οικονομικός μιας και μόνο ο μισθός του άντρα μου δεν μας φτάνει ούτε για τα καθημερινά μας έξοδα και δεν θα ξεχάσω και το επάγγελμά μου!!!

----------


## dora_th

Πωλίνάκι μπράβο , χάρηκα με τα νέα σου . Ολα καλά θα πάνε ,θα δεις , ο καιρος θα περάσει γρήγορα και θα πάρεις τη μικρούλα σου . Βρήκες και δουλειά και οι άνθρωποι έχουν κατανόηση για την περιπτωση σου . Ολα θα πάρουν το δρόμο τους . Μονάχα υπομονή και να προσέχεις τον εαυτό σου

----------


## Anagenisiaki_Thea

Πωλινακι
Τώρα είδα το θέμα με το μικρούλι. Κουράγιο καλό μου , κουράγιο.
Σε μικρότερο βαθμό το έπαθα και εγώ με την μικρή.. Είχε γεννηθεί λιποβαρής και δε μου τη δίνανε από το νοσοκομείο, ώσπου είδαν ότι την τάιζα καλύτερα απο το ειδικευμένο προσωπικό (βέβαια εμείς δνε είχαμε τα άλλα μεγάλα θέματα που έχεις). Καλά κάνεις και της τραγουδάς, εγώ νομίζω ότι το βασικότερο στη δική μου ήταν ότι πήγαινα στο νεογνολογικό στο νοσοκομείο και της μίλαγα και της τραγούδαγα με τις ώρες. Στους 4 μήνες θυμάμαι δε καταφέρναμε ούτε 20 μλ στο γευμα να κατεβάσει. Στους 6 μήνες με το ζόρι είχαμε πάει στα 40 μλ, με εμετούς, να λήγει το γάλα και να κάνουμε άλλο, να την ταίζουμε κάθε 2 ώρες όλο το 24 ωρο για 2 μήνες. Το θέμα είναι στην όλη διαδικασία να πιστεψεις ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά στο τέλος και να μη σε πάρει η απογοήτευση και η κούραση απο κάτω. θα το θυμάσαι σε ενα χρόνο και δε θα το πιστεύεις το πόσο δύσκολα ένοιωθες ότι ήταν και το τι αγωνίες είχες. Κρατήσου καλά γιατί είσαι νικητής και απ ότι φαίνεται και η μικρή σου. Τις καλύτερες ευχές μου!

----------


## alalumaki

Πωλινάκι, χάρηκα πολύ για τη μικρή, είναι δυνατή και σύντομα θα την έχεις κοντά σου.... μπράβο και για τη δουλειά να ξεχαστείς λίγο μέχρι να πάρεις τη ζουζούνα σου σπίτι... θετική σκέψη που την έχεις και όλα καλά θα πάνε !!!!!!!!

----------


## *Katie

Πωλινα μου χαιρομαι που ολα βαινουν καλως με την μικρη μας. Κουραγιο κοριτσι μου και ολα θα πανε καλα. Συγχαρητηρια για την δουλεια και μπραβο και σε αυτους τους εργοδοτες που εδειξαν τετοιο ανοικτο μυαλο και κατανοηση! επομενο η διατροφη σου να ειναι οπως ναναι με την αγωνια που εχεις βρε Πωλινακι μου, πιστευω ομως τωρα με την δουλεια που θα ξεχνιεσαι θα μπορεσεις να ισορροπησεις και να βαλεις και αυτο το κομματι σε καλο δρομο. αλλωστε μονο 8 κιλα σε χωριζουν απο τον στοχο σου οποτε χαλαρα και με ψυχραιμια. Προσπαθησε να μην αφησεις τον εαυτο σου ερμαιο των καταστασεων διοτι η δικη σου ψυχολογια παιζει σημαντικο ρολο στην οικογενειακη σου ηρεμια και το σημαντικοτερο τα μωρα δεν μπορουν να μας μιλησουν αλλα καταλαβαινουν την ψυχολογια μας μονο με το αγγιγμα. Γεμισε θετικα συναισθηματα, χαρα και αυτοπεποιθηση, εστιασε στα καλα της ζωης και προχωρα με το κεφαλι ψηλα και χαμογελο. Γεννησες, τα καταφερες, εισαι υγειης, η κορη σου μεσα απο ολες τις αντιξοοτητες του κοσμου βγαινει νικητρια και παλευει καθε μερα , ανοιγει τα ματια της, αναπνεει μονη της, εκανε χειρουργειο και βγηκε καλα, εβαλε μισο κιλο και σιγα σιγα θα αυξησει και το γαλα της. Εσυ βρηκες δουλεια και θα αρχισεις να φερνεις και χρηματα στο σπιτι που τοσο τα χρειαζεστε, θα ξεφευγει το μυαλο σου λιγο απο τα σοβαρα και θα ξεκουραζετε με την ρουτινα της δουλειας. Προχωρα Πωλινα μου εισαι σε καλο δρομο.

----------


## -wow-

Eκλεισε κι ολας ενα μηνα η κουκλα σου ε?? Να σας ζησει και συντομα εξω απο το νοσοκομειο, γερη και δυνατη!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλημερούδια,Πωλινάκι μου και Πωλιναστεράτη Κωνσταντίνα-Αμαλία μας!
Χαίρομαι πολύ να διαβάζω τα ελπιδοφόρα σας νέα!Η μικρή έμοιασε της μαμάς...Στα δύσκολα γίνεται τίγρης!
Ευτυχώς βρήκες και απασχόληση.Ξέρω πόσο σημαντικό είναι αυτό για σένα τόσο για ψυχολογικούς όσο και πρακτικούς λόγους,
απλά εύχομαι να μη σε παραμελείς εντωμεταξύ,γιατί δεν πέρασε και λίγα και το δικό σου σώμα τελευταία...Να είστε όλοι καλά,
μέρα τη μέρα πιο δυνατοί κι οι προσευχές όλων μας για το καλύτερο δυνατό μαζί σας!Πάντα είσαι στη σκέψη μου κι ας μην τα πολυλέμε
τελευταία...Είμαι ήσυχη που μπαίνεις εδώ κι έχω την ευκαιρία έστω να σε διαβάζω...Πάμε για τον δεύτερο μήνα με το καλό!Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας....

Wow μου 4 βδομάδων κλείσαμε χτες. Στις 21 του μήνα θα γίνουμε ενός μηνού. 

Ναταλάκι μου ξέρω πως η σκέψη σου είναι κοντά μου, το νιώθω. Δυστυχώς όντως δεν τα λέμε συχνά όπως παλιά, οι περιστάσεις άλλωστε δεν μας το πολυεπιτρέπουν... Ελπίζω να αλλάξει σύντομα αυτό. 

Εκτός από την δουλιά που βρήκα, κατάφερα και έκλεισα 3 τούρτες και 40 κεραστικά για αυτό και για το αλλο Σαββατοκυρίακο, και έτσι θα έχω και κάτι να ασχολούμαι. Συν επιπλέων τα κεραστικά που φτιάχνω για μένα. 

Χτες ήταν η πρώτη μου μέρα στην δουλιά. Αν και πέρασε ευχάριστα η μέρα, ένιωθα πολύ χάλια που δεν πήγα το μεσημέρι στο κοριτσάκι μου όπως έκανα μέχρι τώρα. Πήγα με ένα ενθουσιασμό το απόγευμα να την δω, να της μιλήσω κτλ, αλλά μόλις την είδα μου κόπηκαν τα πόδια..... Πήγα και την βρήκα διασολινωμένη στο συπάπ, και με επιπλέων καλώδια πάνω της. Εκείνη την ώρα ήταν μέσα και η νεογνωλόγος που εφυμέρευε, και την ρώτησα τί γίνετε... Μου είπε πως από χτες το πρωί, είχε αρχίσει να σταματάει να αναπνέει, και της έβαλαν συπάπ για βοήθεια. Επίσεις της έβαλαν τα επιπλέων καλώδια, τα οποία τελικά είναι καρδιογράφημα, για να ελένχουν και την καρδιά συνεχώς, εκτώς από παλμούς και οξυγόνο που έλενχαν μέχρι τώρα. Είπε πως αυτά είναι αναμενόμενα για τόσο μικρό μωράκι, αλλά και πάλυ εγώ δεν ένιωσα καλύτερα με αυτό, γιατί αφού τις τελευταίες μέρες ήταν πολύ καλά, τώρα ξαφνικά τι έγινε? Επίσεις με ενημέρωσε πως σήμερα θα κάνουν μία εξέταση για το εντεράκι της για να δουν κατά πόσο έχει κλείσει κάπου ή αν όλα λειτουργούν οκ. Στην ερώτησή μου αν υπάρχει πηθανότητα το μωρό να κάνει το δεύτερο χειρουργείο πριν να βγει, η απάντηση ήταν αρνητική... Οπόταν καταλαβαίνετε πως από χτες είμαι χάλια...... 

Σήμερα περιμένω να πάει 12 για να πάρω τηλέφωνο για τα αποτελέσματα της εξέτασης και να γίνει 5 να πάω να την δω....... 

Χτες λοιπόν, κλείσαμε 4 βδομάδων, δηλαδή 31/40, γίναμε 1465 γραμμάρια και πήγαμε πίσω στις αναπνοές μας και στην οξυγόνωσή μας.....

----------


## NADINE_ed

Πωλίνα μου,είναι αγώνας για γερά νεύρα,με τα σκαμπανεβάσματα του.Έχεις δυστυχώς ξαναβρεθεί εκεί και καλά το ξέρεις.
Κάθε μέρα έχει τη σημασία της,τίποτα δεν έχει ωστόσο κριθεί πριν τον τελικό τους απολογισμό.Η κοριτσάρα μας είναι αγωνίστρια,
είναι-ελπίζω-στα καλύτερα χέρια των ειδικών,που νωρίτερα έχουν φροντίσει επάξια πολλά μωράκια στη δική της κατάσταση.
Κάνε κάθε μέρα όλο και πιο δυνατή την προσευχή σου κι ακούμπησε το πλασματάκι αυτό στα χέρια Του.Εκείνος ξέρει καλύτερα
από κάθε ιατρικό ανακοινωθέν από ανθρώπινα χείλη.Προσπάθησε να μην παρασύρεσαι από εικόνες καλωδίων κι αρνητικές απαντήσεις.
Εσύ μέσα σου ξέρεις καλύτερα!Μείνει εκεί συντονισμένη και όλα θα πάνε με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο!Χαμογέλα,χαρά μου!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> Πωλίνα μου,είναι αγώνας για γερά νεύρα,με τα σκαμπανεβάσματα του.Έχεις δυστυχώς ξαναβρεθεί εκεί και καλά το ξέρεις.
> Κάθε μέρα έχει τη σημασία της,τίποτα δεν έχει ωστόσο κριθεί πριν τον τελικό τους απολογισμό.Η κοριτσάρα μας είναι αγωνίστρια,
> είναι-ελπίζω-στα καλύτερα χέρια των ειδικών,που νωρίτερα έχουν φροντίσει επάξια πολλά μωράκια στη δική της κατάσταση.
> Κάνε κάθε μέρα όλο και πιο δυνατή την προσευχή σου κι ακούμπησε το πλασματάκι αυτό στα χέρια Του.Εκείνος ξέρει καλύτερα
> από κάθε ιατρικό ανακοινωθέν από ανθρώπινα χείλη.Προσπάθησε να μην παρασύρεσαι από εικόνες καλωδίων κι αρνητικές απαντήσεις.
> Εσύ μέσα σου ξέρεις καλύτερα!Μείνει εκεί συντονισμένη και όλα θα πάνε με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο!Χαμογέλα,χαρά μου!


To ότι έχω ξαναβρεθεί σε αυτή την κατάσταση είναι που με ρίχνει πιο πολύ καλή μου..... Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω σε τί έφτεξα, τί έκανα λάθος στην ζωή μου, και το πληρώνω με αυτό τον τρόπο. Και μάλιστα να υποφέρει ένα τόσο δα μωράκι...... Μακάρι να γινόταν τώρα, αυτή την στιγμή, καλά η κορούλα μου, και θα έκανα τα πάντα.... Όμως όσο θετικά και να δω τις καταστάσεις, όση πίστη και προσευχές και να κάνω, όση δύναμη και να παίρνω από την χάρη Του Θεού, δυστυχώς οι επίγηοι παράγοντες με επιρεάζουν ακόμη πιο πολύ...

----------


## *Katie

Πωλινακι μου κουραγιο κοριτσι μου. Αυριο θα ειναι καλυτερη η μερα. Η σκεψη μου ειναι μαζι σας.

----------


## eadi

όλοι προσευχόμαστε για το κοριτσάκι σου κ παρακολουθούμε με αγωνία τα νέα σου...ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!!!

Τι μου κάνετε? Εγώ είμαι καλά. σήμερα η κορούλα μου κλείνει κι όλας 1 μήνα, και βλέποντας πόσο γρήγορα περνάει ο καιρός, αποφάσισα πως δεν θα αφίνω στιγμή να πηγαίνει χαμένη!!! 

Σήμερα λοιπόν θα πάω να την σηκώσω στα χέρια μου (μέσα στην θερμοκιτήδα) και θα της ευχυθώ Χρόνια πολλά, και θα αναμένω με αγονία την ημέρα που θα μπορέσω να της αγκαλιάσω για πρώτη φορά!!!!!

Προχτές έκανε εξέταση για την διάβαση του εντέρου της, και όλα ήταν μία χαρά ευτυχώς!!! Μέχρι χτες το γάλα της αυξήθηκε στα 16ml και το αφομείωνε μια χαρά!!! 

Το οξυγόνο μας ακόμα το χρειαζόμαστε, αλλά χτες της το είχαν απλά διάχιτο στην θερμοκιτήδα, και δεν χρειάστηκε σιπάπ παρά τις πτωσούλες που έκανε. Της το άφησαν όμως εκεί για να το έχουν όταν το χρειαστεί. 

Χτες το απόγευμα ήταν ξύπνια όλη την ώρα που ήμουνα εκεί, και όσο της κρατούσα και την χάιδευα που έκανε υπέροχα χαμόγελα, και όταν την άφηνα κάτω έκλεγε!!!! Μας κάνει από τώρα ότι θέλει το σκατούλι!!!!

----------


## anna65

Πωλίνα μου, να τη χαίρεσαι! Δύσκολες οι ώρες στο νεογνολογικό, δύσκολα τα σκαμπανεβάσματα, αλλά η ευτυχία που προσφέρει ένα χαμόγελο είναι αναντικατάστατη - και άσε τους "ειδικούς" να λένε πως είναι αέρια! Κάθε μάνα, ειδικά οι μητέρες στα νεογνολογικά, έχουμε μάθει και περιμένουμε αυτά τα χαμόγελα που κρατάνε τα καμάρια μας μόνο για τις μανάδες!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Αννα μου!!! 

χτες που ήμουνα εκεί και ήταν ξύπνια χωρίς να κλαίει, λέω στις νοσηλεύτριες "Εχετε ξαναδεί πιο ύσυχο μωρό από το δικό μου?" και μου λέει η μία "μάλλον δεν την έχεις ακούσει να κλαίει" και η άλλη "και μάλλον δεν ξέρεις τί θέλει και πόση ώρα θέλει για να υσυχάσει" και τους λέω "την έχω ακούσει να κλαίει, και ξέρω και τί θέλει, ένα άγγιγμα δικό μου και αμέσως σιωπά" !!!! Οχι που θα μου πουν πως δεν ξέρω την κόρη μου επειδή αυτές τιν βλέπουν πιο πολύ από μένα!!!

Και όσο και να μου λεν πως το χαμόγελο δεν είναι χαμόγελο, ή πως δεν βλέπει και δεν ξεχωρίζει σκιές και πρόσωπα το μωρό, εγώ βλέπω πως όποτε είμαι εκεί, και χαμογελάει συνεχώς, και με κοιτάει συνεχώς στα μάτια, άσχετα αν ακούει φωνές και θορύβους και από δίπλα!

----------


## polinaki1983

Κοριτσάκι μου,

θέλω να σου φέρω τα φαναράκια των κρίνων να σου φέγγουν

στον ύπνο σου, 

θέλω να σου φέρω ένα περιβολάκι ζωγραφισμένο

με λουλουδόσκονη πάνω στο φτερό μιας πεταλούδας να σεργιανάει

το γαλανό όνειρό σου. 

Θέλω να σου φέρω ένα σταυρουλάκι αυγινό

φως, δυο αχτίνες σταυρωτές από τους στίχους μου να σου ξορκίζουν

το κακό, να σου φωτάνε μη σκοντάψεις. , 

"Γ. Ρίτσος"

----------


## sasa32

polinaki μου,ποσο με συγκινεις κα8ε φορα που διαβαζω τα νεα σου και της κορακλας σου.Πιστευω ακραδαντα πως ολα 8α πανε καλα στο τελος,το μωρο φαινεται οτι ειναι μια μαχητρια,πολλη δυναμικη σαν τη μαμα της αλλωστε.Χαιρομαι που ακουω καλα νεα για την υγεια της,οπως επισης χαιρομαι που βρηκες δουλεια για να απασχολεισαι και να ανταπεξερχεσαι οικονομικα.8ελω ολα να σου πανε κατα ευχη 8εου και συντομα να ειστε αγκαλιτσα ολοι μαζι.Και εννοειτε πως το παιδι σε νιω8ει και σε καταλαβαινει και απο τη φωνη και απο την μυρωδια,το χαδι σου ολα.Η σκεψη μου ειναι μαζι σας και 8α ειναι μεχρι να βγειτε και να εχουν παρει ολα το δρομο τους.

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!!

Σάσα μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια. 

Το κοριτσάκι μου τώρα πια είναι 5 βδομάδων και 2 ημερών (32/40 2/7). Από την Δευτέρα το απόγευμα αυξήσαμε τα γεύματά μας σε 8 αντί 6, δηλαδή τρώμε ανά 3ωρο πια, και επίσεις πήγαμε στα 30ml ανά γεύμα. Αφού λοιπόν η αύξηση τόσο του γάλατος όσο και των γευμάτων πήγε καλά την Δευτέρα, χτες της σταμάτησαν και τα ενδοφλέβια, αλλά λόγω του ότι έχει χικμαν πάνω της και όχι απλό ορό, το χικμαν θα μείνει (αφού κι όλας χρειάζετε χειρουργείο για να βγει) μέχρι να είναι σίγουροι οι γιατροί ότι δεν χρειάζετε άλλα ενδοφλέβια. Αυτό όμως δεν μας επιρεάζει επιδή της το έχουν μαζέψει πάνω της για να μην ενοχλεί. 

Την Δευτέρα στο ζύγισμά μας ήμασταν 1510 γραμμάρια!!!!!! Καλύψαμε ήδη τον μισό δρόμο για το βάρος!

Χτες το διάχιτο οξυγόνο δεν το χρειαζόταν καθόλου, και ήταν οκ από μόνη της αναπνευστηκά!

Επίσεις, το καλύτερο σας το άφησα στο τέλος!!! Χτες όταν πήγα και την είδα να μην έχει πια οτιδήποτε πάνω της (εκτός από το καλόδιο για το μηχανάκι που παρακολουθά τον κορεσμό του οξυγόνου στο σώμα της) έκφρασα την επιθυμία στην νοσηλεύτρια ότι θα ήθελα μια αγκαλιά έστω για ένα λεπτό. Εκείνη στην αρχή μου είπε πως είναι πολύ μικρό ακόμα το μωρό, και πως με τόσους γονείς που θα έχουμε στο δωμάτιο είναι επικίνδυνο από μικρόβια. 

Όμως μέχρι τις 5:30 κανένας γονιός από τα άλλα 3 μωράκια που είναι στο δωμάτιό μας δεν ήρθε, (λες και το είχα κανονισμένο με τον Θεό να τους κάνει να μην έρθουν) και έτσι η νοσηλεύτρια έφερε μία καρέκλα δίπλα στην θερμοκιτήδα, σεντονάκι και κουβερτούλα, την τύλιξε καλά μέσα και μου λέει "δεν μπορώ να στερήσω ούτε στην μαμά αλλά ούτε και στην κόρη την πρώτη τους αγκαλιά" και μου την έδωσε αγκαλιά!!! Την βάλαμε με τέτιο τρόπο πάνω μου ούτως ώστε να ξαπλώνει πάνω στο δέρμα του στήθους μου και να παίρνει την μυροδιά μου. Το κοριτσάκι μου κούρνιασε εκεί και γουργούριζε σαν γατάκι, ενώ εγώ ήταν λες και πετούσα στα ουράνια!!! Ηταν η ωραιότερη στιγμή της ζωής μου τους τελευταίους 2 μήνες, να έχω την κορούλα μου αγκαλιά, να την χαιδεύω τρυφερά, να της δίνω το πρώτο την φιλάκι... Και αυτή να μου τα ανταποδίδει όλα αυτά με το γλυκό της γουργούρισμα... Την κράτησα έτσι 5 ολόκληρα λεπτά, και μετά την βάλαμε πάλι πίσω στην θέση της. 

Μπορεί να μην είχα την μηχανή μαζί μου να βγάλω φωτογραφία εκείνη την πρώτη μας στιγμή, αλλά θα μου μίνει για πάντα χαραγμένη στην μνήμη...

Τώρα αναμένω με αγωνία την επόμενη ωραιότερη στιγμή που θα είναι να βγει στο κρεβατάκι (μετά τα 1800 γρ) και να την αλλάζω και να την περιποιούμαι εγώ τις ώρες που θα είμαι εκεί. 

Ελπίζω πως μέχρι τέλος Ιουλίου θα έχει γίνει και αυτό!!!

----------


## *Katie

αχ Πωλίνα μου , ποσο συγκηνηθηκα που πηρες την κορούλα σου αγκαλια. Καθε μερα έχουμε βελτιωση και αυτο θα πρεπει να σε γεμιζει αισιοδοξία και ηρεμία. Μοναδικό το συναισθημα που έζησες, φυλαξε το καλα στην μνημη σου να μην φυγει ποτε. 
Χαιρομαι πολυ για εσενα

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Πωλίνα πολύ ευχάριστα τα νέα σου. Εύχομαι να καταφέρεις σύντομα να ξαναπάρεις αγκαλιά την κορούλα σου γιατί το έχετε ανάγκη και οι δύο και σας δίνει δύναμη και κουράγιο να παλέψετε. Μπράβο στη μικρούλα που τα πάει περίφημα.

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Μπορεί να μην είχα την μηχανή μαζί μου να βγάλω φωτογραφία εκείνη την πρώτη μας στιγμή, αλλά θα μου μίνει για πάντα χαραγμένη στην μνήμη...


Πωλίνα μου, συγχαρητήρια για την πρώτη αγκαλιά στην κόρη! Είναι μαγικές οι στιγμές! 
Θυμάμαι πως και στα δύο νεογνολογικά μας απαγόρευαν να βγάζουμε φωτογραφίες με το κινητό, που φυσικά τις παραβιάσαμε πολλάκις. Μου έκανε εντύπωση που οι υπόλοιποι γονείς δίπλα μας είχανε πειστεί πως η ακτινοβολία του κινητού θα έβλαπτε το μωρό τους και μας ψιλοκράζανε, αλλά μέχρι να το πάρουνε είδηση και να μας σταματήσουνε προλαβαίναμε να τραβήξουμε όσο προλαβαίναμε - μέχρι και λίγα δευτερόλεπτα βίντεο. Ήταν η παρηγοριά μας τις ώρες εκτός επισκεπτηρίου.
Να τις απολαμβάνεις τις στιγμές με την κορούλα σου. Είναι μοναδικές, ανεπανάληπτες και ανεκτίμητες. Θα περάσει γρήγορα ο καιρός και θα γνωρίσει τον αδελφούλη της. Αλήθεια, τι λέει αυτός για το καινούριο μέλος της οικογενείας που δεν το έχει δει ακόμη;

----------


## Alina_ed

πωλινα μου τι τρυφερη μανουλα που εισαι? εχω συγκινηθει αφανταστα που διαβασα για την αγκαλιτσα σας  :Smile:  χιχιχ ειχα ενα χαμογελο μεχρι τα αυτια κ συγχρονως ειχα δακρυσει.μη ρωτας πως πανε αυτα τα 2 μαζι! καταφερες να μου βγαλεις ενα σορο συναισθηματα. μανουλα κ κορη να εχετε απο εδω κ περα ολο κ περισσοτερες αγκαλιτσες κ η μια να κανει την αλλη ολο κ πιο δυνατη.

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας κορίτσια. Τί μου κάνετε? 

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σας. 

Αννα μου ο Ανδρέας μας έχει δει την αδελφή του από το παράθυρο του δωματίου και μάλιστα του αρέσει να πηγαίνει να την βλέπει και όλο ρωτάει πότε θα την φέρουμε σπίτι. Τώρα το τί θα γίνει όταν με το καλό έρθει, αυτό δεν το ξέρω!!!

Τα νέα μας δεν είναι και τόσο καλά σχετικά. 

Οπως σας είχα πει, την Δευτέρα η μικρούλα είχε φτάσει τα 1510 γραμμάρια, και της έβγαλαν τα ενδοφλέβια. Τετάρτη που είχε ξανά ζύγισμα είχε πέσει στα 1480 και, λόγω του ότι έχασε, την ζύγησαν ξανά χτες, Πέμπτη, και είχε πέσει στα 1460. Αυτό είναι πολύ ανυσηχιτικό, μιας και αυτή την βδομάδα τρέφετε με 3ωρα αντί 4ωρα όπως παλιά, και με 30μλ, που σημαίνει ότι παίρνει πιο πολύ γάλα από πριν. Επίσεις την περασμένη βδομάδα, την Δευτέρα 18/06, και πάλι ήταν στα 1460-1470 γραμμάρια, που και αυτό μας ανυσηχεί γιατί 2 βδομάδες τώρα δεν έχει βάλει καθόλου βάρος. Χτες το απόγευμα το συζήτησα με την νεογνολόγο που ήταν εκεί και μου είπε πως το παρακολουθούν και πως αν συνεχίσει να μην παίρνει βάρος θα ξαναβάλουν ενδοφλέβια. Αυτό δεν με ανυσηχεί όμως, ότι χρειαστεί θα της το δώσουν. Αυτό που με ανυσηχεί είναι ότι στην ζυσήτησή μας είπαμε πως ίσως έχει δυσαπορρόφιση το εντεράκι της λόγω του ότι τώρα δουλεύει το μισό και όχι ολόκληρο μέχρι να ξαναενωθεί. Επομένως, άντε τώρα να πάρει ενδοφλέβια και πάλι, άντε και πήρε το βάρος της και πάρει εξητήριο για σπίτι, μετά τί γίνετε? Πως θα πάρει και το υπόλοιπο βάρος που χρειάζετε για να κάνει το χειρουργείο της? Τί γίνετε αν όντως έχει δυσαπορρόφηση? Αυτά δυστυχώς δεν ήξερε να μου τα απαντήσει η γιατρός, και το μόνο που μου είπε ήταν μην σε ανυσηχεί τώρα αυτό, έχουμε πολύ δρόμο ακόμα μπροστά μας. 

Κατά τα άλλα πάει πολύ καλά, ούτε διάχυτο οξυγόνο χρειάζετε πια ούτε τίποτα, απλά πρέπει να δούμε τί θα γίνει και με το βάρος... Ελπίζω να αρχίσει να βάζει βάρος σύντομα από μόνη της για να μπορέσουμε να προχωρήσουμε.

----------


## *Katie

Πωλίνα μου πιστεύω οτι το παιδί δεν θα το αφήσουνε να παει σπιτι αν δεν αποκατασταθει αυτο το θεμα. Είμαι σίγουρη ομως οτι θα το αντιμετωπίσουνε. Πειράματα κάνουν για να δουν πως ανταποκρίνεται. Το θέμα φαγητού θα το φτιάξουν είμαι σίγουρη και θα μπορέσει να πάρει το βάρος που χρειάζεται. Αν χρειαστεί να βάλουν την ενδοφλέβια για λίγο ακόμη μέχρι να μεγαλώσει λίγο ακόμη και να ανταποκρίνεται καλύτερα το εντεράκι της θα το κάνουν. Αλλά να σου δώσουν το παιδί έτσι στην τύχη του αποκλείεται. 
Είναι ένας ανηφορικός και δύσκολος δρόμος, σκονταφτεις -σηκώνεσαι προχωρας μπροστα. Υπομονη καρδια μου ολα θα πανε καλα.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Καλημέρα Πωλίνα. Εύχομαι η μικρούλα ν'αρχίσει και πάλι να παίρνει βάρος σύντομα. Είναι όντως μακρύς ο δρόμος που έχετε μπροστά σας αλλά έχω εμπιστοσύνη στους γιατρούς και στο Θεό που θα σας βοηθήσουν να τον περπατήσετε μαζί και να φτάσετε στο τέλος του νικήτριες.

----------


## anna65

Πωλίνα μου, για να πάρει το παιδί εξιτήριο πρέπει να είναι 100% σίγουροι ότι μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει. Σχετικά με τη δυσαπορρόφηση, σου είπαν πως με το χειρουργείο θα αντιμετωπιστεί επιτυχώς; Δεν μπορείς, παρά να περιμένεις το πλήρωμα του χρόνου. 
Τι παράξενη που είναι η ζωή, εμείς να προσπαθούμε με δίαιτες και επεμβάσεις να φύγουν κάποια κιλά από πάνω μας και αυτά τα μικροσκοπικά πλασματάκια να παλεύουν να πάρουν γραμμάριο-γραμμάριο μέρα με τη μέρα! Κάποιες τέτοιες μάχες σε κάνουν να αναθεωρείς πολλά πράγματα που τα είχες δεδομένα και να εκτιμάς την κάθε μέρα. 
Το ότι δεν χρειάζεται πια διάχυτο οξυγόνο, είναι πολύ θετικό. Το ότι θα χρειαστεί έξτρα βοήθεια για να πάρει βάρος, είμαι σίγουρη πως θα κάνουν όσες δοκιμές απαιτηθεί, προκειμένου να βρεθεί ο κατάλληλος τρόπος, έστω κι αν χρειαστεί πάλι ενδοφλέβια. 
Και όπως λέει και ο γιατρός μας, υπομονή, υπομονή, κι όταν αυτή τελειώσει, τότε κουράγιο. Θα περάσει κι αυτή η δοκιμασία.

----------


## polinaki1983

Είναι λίγο πιο περίπλοκο το θέμα Κατερίνα μου από όσο το βλέπεις. Ναι, να της βάλουν τα ενδοφλέβια, δεν με ενοχλεί αυτό, και εννοείτε πως δεν θα μου δώσουν το μωρό έτσι απλά. Το θέμα είναι ότι, αν όντως έχει δυσαπορρόφηση το εντεράκι της, η μόνη λύση είναι να ενοθεί ξανά, να γίνει δηλαδή το επόμενο χειρουργείο. Ομως για να γίνει το επόμενο χειρουργείο πρέπει να πάρει βάρος. Το ένα ανατρέπει το άλλο λοιπόν και δεν ξέρω τί θα γίνει τελικά αν όντως έχει δυσαπορρόφηση, γιατί αν πάρει το βάρος της μέχρι τα 2 κιλά με ενδοφλέβια, σημαίνει ότι σπίτι δεν θα μπορεί να πάρει βάρος μόνο με το γάλα. 

Τέλος πάντον, ελπίζω να ξεκινήσει να βάζει βάρος από μόνη της, και να είναι απλά μία στάση που έκανε ο οργανισμός της ετσι για να τρομάξει λίγο.

----------


## polinaki1983

Από την ώρα που ξεκίνησα να γράφω την απάντηση μου απαντήσατε και εσείς κορίτσια!! Η απάντηση μου προς την Κατερίνα νομίζω πως καλύπτει και εσάς..

----------


## *Katie

Καθολου απλα δεν ειναι τα πραγματα , συμφωνω. Ωστοσο σκοπος τωρα ειναι να παρει βαρος το παιδι με καθε δυνατο τροπο , οταν αναπτυχθει θα μπορεσουν να κανουν την επεμβαση και μετα να θρεφεται με κανονικο τροπο και να παιρνει βαρος. Ετσι θελω να σκεφτομαι τουλαχιστον , θετικα. 
Αληθεια εχεις εσυ γαλα? το βγαζεις για να το δινεις στο μωρο ?

----------


## Eli_ed

Καλημέρα Πωλίνα μου!
Ήρθε και η επόμενη δοκιμασία λοιπον... μην ανησυχείς θα τα καταφέρετε μια χαρά και σε αυτήν. Ο δρόμος είναι μακρύς και με εμπόδια αλλά προς το παρόν η μικρή παρόλες τις δυσκολίες που αντιμετωπίζει το παλεύει δυνατά. Θα δεις που και αυτό το εμπόδιο λοιπόν θα το ξεπεράσετε. Εύχομαι πράγματι να περνάει περίοδο προσαρμογής ο οργανισμός της και σύντομα να αρχίσει να αυξάνει και πάλι το βάρος της. Προσπάθησε να κρατάς την θετική σου ενέργεια και την ελπίδα σου ζωντανή και να της δίνεις δύναμη και κουράγιο να παλέψει. Η σκέψη μου και οι προσευχές μου μαζί σας :love:

----------


## Alina_ed

πωλινα μου χρονο θελει η μικρουλα κ ολα θα φτιαξουν,κ τα κιλακια θα φτιαξουν κ το εντερακι θα το αποκαταστησουν ξανα οταν ερθει ο καιρος του κ θα τη παρεις σπιτακι σας. ξερω οτι για σενα ο χρονος δεν περναει αυη τη στιγμη πουεισαι μακρια της αρκτες ωρες ομως θα περασει κ μετα θα δεις οτι θα τα σκεφτεσαι ολα σαν ενα δυσκολο ονειρο που περασε κ ξυπνησες κ ειναι ολα καλα!

----------


## Mak

πωλινακι, καλησπέρα και απο μένα, ξ'έρεις ότι σας σκέφτομαι και πάντα εύχομαι για το καλύτερο!

----------


## Ninap

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Λοιπόν, αύριο πρωί στις 10 έχω το πρώτο μου ραντεβού για προενχειριτικό έλενχο. Εχω το ultrasound κοιλιάς που θα δείξει κατά πόσο έχω οποιαδήποτε κύλη ή όχι. Ελπίζω πως δεν θα έχω, για να κάνει το χειρουργείο μου ευκολότερο πάνω σαυτό το θέμα.
> 
> Εν το μεταξύ σήμερα δεν ξέρω και πάλι γιατί, αλλά τα πόδια μου είναι υπερβολικά πρισμένα από το πρωί σε συμείο που δεν μου έκλειναν οι μπότες και αναγκάστηκα να βάλω ανοικτό παπούτσι, και πριν κανένα 3ωρο άρχισαν να πρίζονται και τα δάκτυλα των χεριών μου και αναγκάστηκα να βγάλω την βέρα μου γιατί με πονούσε πολύ..... μέχρι στιγμής από το πρωί μέχρι τώρα μέτρησα 3 φορές την πίεσή μου και ήταν στο 13/8 δλδ αρκετά καλή. Σκεύτομαι μια που θα πάω αύριο νοσοκομείο για το ultrasound, αν συνεχίσουν να είναι φουσκωμένα τα άκρα μου, να περάσω μια και απτις πρώτες βοήθειες να με δει εκεί γιατρός.... Ας ελπίσουμε πως όλα θα μου παν καλά.
> 
> Σας εύχομαι καλό βράδυ


Polina mou ego pou exo to idio problima prizonte ta xeria kai ta podia mou exo osteoar8itida ...to exeis psaksi? i osteoar8itida prokaleite kurios apo to paxos...kai ego perimeno tilfonima auton ton kairo gia tin imerominia eisagogis mou  :Big Grin:  mazi ston agona loipon  :Big Grin:

----------


## break

Είναι ότι καλύτερο αυτό που έκανε η νοσοκόμα να σου την δώσει αγκαλίτσα!

Μόνο με την εικόνα μου ήρθαν δάκρυα στα μάτια!

----------


## filipparas

Χρόνια πολλά Πωλίνα, εύχομαι οτι καλύτερο!

----------


## Mak

φιλ, είμαι σίγουρη πως η πωλινα μας θα χαρει που τη σκεφτηκες αλλα νομιζω, αν δεν κανω λαθος, οτι το ονομα της γιορταζει 1η σεπτεμβρίου!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Kαλησπέρα Πωλινάκι μου!Η σκέψη μου είναι δίπλα σας διαρκώς.Είναι ψυχοφθόρο όλο αυτό,το ξέρω.
Από την τεράστια χαρά του να την κρατάς και να βλέπεις τα σημαντικά θετικά της βήματα προς το σπίτι σας
μέχρι τα μικρά πισωγυρίσματα,που κάνουν το όνειρο προς το παρόν να θαμπώνει...Κράτα την πίστη σου ακλόνητη!
Ακούμπησε το πλασματάκι στα χέρια του Θεού και μάζεψε όση υπομονή έχεις.Στα δύσκολα εσένα δε σε πιάνει κανείς!
Λυπάμαι που για άλλη μια φορά καλείσαι να δοκιμαστείς,αλλά πιστεύω δυνατά σ'εσένα και στο καλύτερο για σας!Σε φιλώ. :love:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας.

Φίλιππε μου, αν και γιορτάζω 1 Σεπτεμβρίου, όντας Πολύμνια και όχι Παυλίνα, εν τούτις σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σου, άλλωστε μου χρειάζονται!!!!

Την περασμένη Παρασκευή, μιας και η μικρούλλα μου συνέχισε να μην βάζει βάρος, της ξαναέβαλαν τα ενδοφλέβια και της άλλαξαν και το γάλα. Της έκαναν να παίρνει 3 γεύματα ένα άλλο γάλα ειδικό που έχει πιο πολύ λίπος μέσα, και 4 γεύματα το ειδικό για το εντεράκι της. Σημείωση ότι τα συγγεκριμένα γάλατα έρχονται μόνο με παραγγελία και τα έχει μόνο το νοσοκομείο.

Το Σαββατοκυρίακο είχα έντονη συζήτηση με τους γιατρούς που εφυμέρευαν στην μονάδα και τους έκφρασα κάθε μου απορία. Κανείς όμως δεν τόλμησε να μου δώσει απαντήσεις, παρά μόνο "είναι πολύ εξυδυκευμένες οι απορίες σου Πολύμνιά μου, και πρέπει να περιμένουμε να μας δείξει ο χρόνος". Επομένως το μόνο που μπορούσα να κάνω ήταν να πω οκ, θα τα πούμε καθώς περνάει ο χρόνος. 

Χτες όμως το απόγευμα που ήμουνα εκεί ήρθε μία νεογνολόγος και με βρήκε, πράγμα που σημαίνει πως το συζήτησαν μεταξύ τους στην συνάντηση της Δευτέρας ότι έχω τις απορίες μου, και μου είπε ξεκάθαρα πως η μικρή έχει δυσαπορρόφιση, της άλλαξαν και πάλι το γάλα και της έκαναν 4 φορές αυτό με το λίπος και 3 φορές το άλλο και σταμάτισαν τα ενδοφλέβια για να δουν αν θα πέρνει βάρος από μονη της με την διατροφή, μου είπε πως δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε αν θα έχει δυσαπορρόφιση και μετά που θα ενοθεί το εντεράκι της πίσω στην θέση του, επειδή είναι ανενεργό αυτή την στιγμή το μισό. 

Επισεις ότι μέσα στην μονάδα θα μείνει μέχρι να πάρει το βάρος που χρειάζετε για την μονάδα, και να ξεπεράσει οπιοδήποτε άλλο πρόβλημα πχ να τρώει κανονικά με μπιμπερό, να αναπνέει χωρίς προβλήματα, αλλά μετά θα βγει. Δεν μπορεί να μείνει μέχρι να πάρει το βάρος που χρειάζετε για το επόμενο χειρουργείο. Μου είπε πως είναι σίγουρο πως όταν βγει το μωρό θα χρειαστεί σε κάπια φάση να ξαναμπεί στο νοσοκομείο για το βάρος της, όμως θα είμαστε υπό στενή παρακολούθηση από τους παιδοχειρούργους και αυτοί θα μας καθοδηγούν. Οταν θα βγει θα μας συνταγογραφούν τα ειδικά γάλατα για να τα παίρνουμε επειχορηγημένα σε μειωμένη τιμή, και θα ακολουθούμε ειδική ΄διατροφή. 

Μου τόνισε όμως πως έχουμε πάρα πολύ δρόμο μπροστά μας, και ότι και να γίνει, είτε της μείνει δυσαπορρόφηση είτε όχι, το συμαντικό είναι πως νοητικά είναι μια χαρά, και όλα τα άλλα διορθώνονται. 

Λίγο με χάλασε η εξέλιξη, γιατί ενώ το ήξερα πως είχε δυσαπορρόφηση, δεν ήθελα να το δεκτώ μέσα μου πως ίσως συνεχίσει αυτό το πρόβλημα και μετά. Να όμως που μου το επιβεβαίωσαν πως παίζει και αυτό. 

Το μόνο που μου μένει πια είναι να κάνω υπομονή, να την βλέπω σιγά σιγά να μεγαλώνει, και να παρακαλώ τον θεό μετά το χειρουργείο της να παν όλα καλά και να μην λυθεί το πρόβλημα δυσαπορρόφησης...

Πάντος χτες το βράδυ καθόμουνα και σκεφτόμουνα, πάντα όλοι με ρωτούσαν αν θα έκανα δεύτερο παιδί ,μετά από όλα όσα πέρασα στην εγκυμοσύνη μου αλλά και μετά με τον Ανδρέα μου, και πάντα η απάντησή μου ήταν "Ναι θα έκανα, ακόμα κι αν ήξερα πως θα περάσω και πάλι τα ίδια, φτάνει να πάρω ένα νοητικά υγιές μωρό σαν τον Ανδρέα μου" και όλοι έλεγαν πως είμαι τρελλή. Τώρα βλέπω πως ο Θεός πραγματοποιεί αυτό που έλεγα, με βάζει ξανά στην ίδια θέση, και ακόμη πιο χειρότερη, δοκιμάζει τις αντοχές μου και την δύναμή μου. Εγώ θα του αποδείξω για ακόμη μία φορά πως θα βγω δυνατή από αυτή την κατάσταση, και τον ευχαριστώ που το κοριτσάκι μου τουλάχιστον είναι νοητικά υγιές. Για όλα τα υπόλοιπα, είμαι δίπλα της εδώ και 44 μέρες, και θα είμαι δίπλα της για όσο χρειαστεί μέχρι να τα ξεπεράσουμε όλα.

----------


## Γλαύκη

Πωλινα μου κουραγιο,δεν μπορω να σου πω κατι αλλο,με ολες μου τις ευχες να πανε ολα καλα.Αφου ειναι νοητικα ολα καλα θα γινουν κ τα υπολοιπα.Γραφω βιαστικα γιατι εχω αργησει αλλα να ξερεις οτι σε σκεφτομαι κ προσευχομαι για τη μικρουλα.Φιλια.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Καλημέρα Πωλίνα, είναι ευχάριστα τα νέα σου ότι η μικρούλα είναι νοητικά υγιής γιατί είναι το μόνο που δεν διορθώνεται, για όλα τα υπόλοιπα μπορείτε να το παλέψετε και να τα καταφέρετε. Καλή συνέχεια και καλή δύναμη.

----------


## Ninap

Πολίνα μου πολύ με συγκίνησες κοριτσάκι μου, όλα θα πάνε καλά κούκλα μου, να ευχάριστης το Θεό που το πρόβλημα δεν είναι νοητικό κουκλίτσα μου, όλα τα αλλα διορθώνονται. Προσεύχομαι για σένα και για την μικρούλα σας να σας δόση ο Θεός δύναμη και αντοχή στις δύσκολες ώρες που περνάτε  :Smile:

----------


## *Katie

Πωλίνα μου τώρα σε διάβασα. Ο Θεος να σας δίνει δύναμη να ξεπεράσετε όλες τις δυσκολίες. Η μικρή θα βγει νικήτρια , θα το δεις. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι όταν γίνει με το καλό ή επέμβαση το εντεράκι της θα είναι καλύτερα και θα μπορεί να παίρνει βάρος κανονικά. 
Δοκιμαζόμαστε στην ζωη ,αλλοι περισσότερο άλλοι λιγότερο, σε εσένα έτυχε ο κλήρος 2 φορες να ζήσεις την απερίγραπτη αγωνία του να έχεις τα σπλάχνα σου στο νοσοκομείο... ούτε μπορώ να φανταστώ πως νιώθεις και τι περνας, προσπάθησα να μπω στην θέση σου και μου ήταν αδυνατο να με σκεφτω έστω και για μια στιγμή στα παπουτσια σου. 
Η σκέψη μου είναι μαζί σου Πωλίνα μου και είστε στις προσευχες μου. 
Χαρηκα τόσο πολυ με τα καλά σας νέα ,οτι το παιδί είναι νοητικά υγιές , το κυριότερο! παρε δύναμη απο τα καλά νεα και πάλεψε τα δύσκολα , δεν γίνεται αλλιως , είναι μονοδρομος. 
πολλα φιλια και αγκαλιες

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα σας...

Αυτό για το κοριτσάκι μου. Τα νέα μας αύριο. 

Φιλάκια

Νανούρισμα

Αγια Μαρινα τζαι κυρα
που ποτζοιμιζεις τα μωρα
ποτζοιμισ'το κορουδιν μου
το πκιο γλυτζιν τραουδιν μου
τζι'υπνε που περνεις τα μωρα
παρε τζι'εμεναν τουτο
μικρον μικρον σου το'δωκα
μεαλον φερε μου το
επαρ'το περαν γυρισ'το
τζαι στραφου πισω φερ'μου το
να δει τα δεντρη πως ανθουν
τζαι τα πουλια πως τζιλαηδουν
πως σιαιρουνται, πως πετουνται
τζαι πασιν περαν τζι'ερκουνται
να δει του Μαη τρανταφυλλα
τ'Αουστου μηλα κοκκινα
τζι'α Παναγια Δεσποινα
που ποτζοιμιζεις τα μωρα
νανι νανα νανουθκια του
τζι'υπνον εις τα ματουθκια του......

----------


## Mak

Καληνύχτα Πωλίνα, όλα θα πάνε καλά! :*

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Mak_
> Καληνύχτα Πωλίνα, όλα θα πάνε καλά! :*


Γιώτα μου δεν με απασχολεί η ακουολογική εξέταση, είναι η δεύτερη μας και η πρώτη ήταν μια χαρά, επομένως θα είναι και αυτή. 

Με απασχολεί κάτι άλλο που "έχει γίνει" στην μικρή μετά και δεν ξέρουμε αν και πόσο θα διορθωθεί...

----------


## polinaki1983

Από τα αγαπημένα μου τραγουδια εδώ και χρόνια...

Το τραγούδι του χελιδονιού

Έλα εδώ κοντά
να σου δώσω ένα φιλάκι
έλα μη μου κλαις
άσπρο μου χελιδονάκι

Ο Θεός να μας φυλάει
από μάτι που κοιτάει πονηρά
Ο Θεός να μας σκεπάζει
όταν η ψυχή τρομάζει την χαρά
Πες μου, τι σε πολεμάει;

Γέλασε ξανά
κρυσταλλένιο μου αγγελούδι
η άνοιξη να 'ρθει
να φωτίσει το τραγούδι

Μέλισσες και πεταλούδες
να στολίζουν τις φτερούγες που φοράς
και τα σύννεφα ν' ανοίξουν
τον Θεούλη να σου δείξουν, να μιλάς
Να σταθώ κι εγώ στο πλάι

Με τραγούδια και ζαφείρια
θα σου κάνω τα χατίρια
Μην πονάς
θα σου στείλω εγώ δελφίνια
απ' την Πάφο ως την Κερύνεια να γυρνάς
όλες του νησιού τις χάρες να φοράς
χελιδόνι, τη ζωή να τραγουδάς

----------


## polinaki1983

Αυριο το κοριτσάκι μου κλείνει 13 βδομάδες ζωής...... 13 βδομάδες τις οποίες έπρεπε να περάσει μεγαλώνωντας ήρεμα μέσα στην κοιλιά μου, χωρίς κανείς και τίποτα να την ενοχλεί.... Κι όμως, από αυτές τις 13 βδομάδες, πέρασε τις 10 μακριά από την μανούλα της, μακριά από την προστατευτική μου αγκαλιά, μακριά από την φροντίδα μου, μέσα σε ένα νοσοκομείο..... Και αν και τοσο μικρούλα, βλέπω πως θυμάται, βλέπω πως φοβάται μακριά μου.... όταν δεν με νιώθει κοντά της βλέπω πως αναστατώνετε, πως αντιδρά, πως πανικοβάλλετε και κλαίει...... Ακόμα και αν την κρατάει αγκαλιά κάπιος άλλος κοιτάζει να δει πιος είναι και κλαίει με παράπονο.... Πως θα μπορέσω άραγε να της αναπληρώσω αυτό το κενό των 10 βασανιστικών βδομάδων.... πως θα μπορέσω να την ηρεμίσω κάνοντας την να καταλάβει πως τώρα πια κανείς και τίποτα δεν θα την πάρει μακριά?

----------


## Alina_ed

πωλινα μου ολα θα πανε καλα, υπομονη θελει κ θα δεις ολα θα ειναι μια χαρα! γυρισατε απο τις διακοπουλες?

----------


## anna65

Με το να την κρατάς όσο πιο πολύ μπορείς και να την δίνεις μπόλικη αγάπη. Με τον καιρό θα γίνει μια μακρινή ανάμνηση. Όλα τα μωράκια αναζητούν τη μητρική αγκάλη, ακόμη και αυτά που δεν τη στερήθηκαν ούτε μέρα. Τη δική σου ανασφάλεια εισπράττει, και για αυτό πρέπει εσύ να ηρεμήσεις και να συνειδητοποιήσεις πως πια την έχεις δίπλα σου, και θα μπορέσει να ηρεμήσει κι αυτή κοντά σου.

----------


## Ninap

Poninaki μου γλυκό, ούτε καν να φανταστώ δεν μπορώ το πως νιώθεις κορίτσι μου. Ξέρω όμως πως ο Θεός είναι μεγάλος και πως όλα θα πάνε καλά. οι σκέψης όλον μας είναι με σε σένα και το κοριτσάκι σου. οι προσευχές μας επίσης. 

Κουράγιο Μάνα!!!

----------


## marimari

Εγω το ΞΕΡΩ οτι θα πανε ολα καλα.Το νιωθω...

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα....

----------


## marimari

Καλως το Πολινακι.Εχω πολύυυυυ καιρο να μαθω νεα σου.Ολα καλα;Το μικρουλι σου το κοριτσακι;Η Κυπρος τι λεει;;;

----------


## Alina_ed

καλημερα πωλινακι μου. 
<3 <3 <3

----------


## *Katie

καλησπέρα Πωλίνα μου! Χρόνια και ζαμάνια. Ελπίζω να είσαι καλά και εσύ και η όμορφη οικογένειά σου, από το μικρό σου ποστ το μόνο που μπόρεσα να δω είναι ότι έβαλες κάποιο βάρος τον τελευταίο χρόνο μετά την γέννα σου. Εύχομαι να μην σε έχει πάρει από κάτω ψυχολογικά, και να το προσπαθείς ακόμη.Άλλωστε μια κουκλίτσα ήσουν και είσαι. Μας έχεις λείψει. όταν μπορέσεις και βρεις λίγο χρόνο γράψε μας τα νέα σου. Προσωπικά είμαι καλά , και η οικογένεια καλά. Έχω πολλές υποχρεώσεις στην δουλειά φέτος και η αλήθεια είναι ότι νιώθω σαν ζογκλερ που προσπαθώ να ισορροπήσω ανάμεσα σε όλα που με τρέχουν. Από θέματα βάρους , πια δεν χάνω άλλο και προσπαθώ να σταθεροποιηθώ και να μην βάλω ξανά , αυτά τα ολίγα. Περιμένω με λαχτάρα έστω και λίγες σου λέξεις. έχω ένα περίεργο συναίσθημα ( όχι καλό) please διέψευσέ το. φιλάκια πολλά πολλά.

----------


## marimari

Πολινακι τι εγινε...Εκανες επανεμφανιση και εξαφανίστηκες αμεσως.Ολα καλα;;;;;

----------


## aggeloydaki

πωλινάκι καλησπέρα!ελπίζω εσύ κ η οικογένειά σου να είστε όσο καλύτερα γίνεται!μην μας ξεχνάς βρε :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα σας.....

Τι μου κάνετε? Οντως χάθηκα..... Και βασικά δεν είχα σκοπό να ξαναγράψω γιατί νιώθω πως πια δεν ανήκω εδώ...... Ομως μία κοπελίτσα που με κάλεσε στο φατσοβιβλίο και μου είπε πως διάβασε και τις 111 σελίδες μου μέσα σε μία μέρα με έβαλε σε σκέψεις.....

Συζητώντας και με την Αλίνα στο τηλ, με έπεισε πως ίσως θα έπρεπε να επιστρέψω κιας νιώθω ακόμα πως δεν ανήκω εδώ.....

Από ότι βλέπω έχω να γράψω από τον Αυγουστο... Από τότε έχω περάσει πολλά..... Τότε είχα δει και το 84 στην ζυγαριά μου..... Μετά όμως μπήκαμε ξανα νοσοκομείο με την μικρή και κάτσαμε εκεί αρκετό καιρό.... Τα κιλά άρχισαν να αυξάνονται ασταμάτητα, η ψυχολογία να πέφτει όλο και πιο κάτω σε σημείο να μου φέρουν ψυχολόγο όσο ήμουνα στο νοσοκομείο με την μικρή κατά το διάστημα της πρώτης μας εισαγωγής... Και λέω πρώτης γιατί μετά ακολούθησαν κι άλλες πολλές.....

Το νοσοκομείο κατάντησε το πρώτο μας σπίτι.... Μέχρι και μέσα στο δωμάτιό μας μου επέτρεψαν να ζωγραφίσω τόσο στο παιδιατρικό όσο και στο παιδοχειρουργικό τμήμα για να με κάνουν να νιώθω πιο όμορφα κλισμένη όλη μέρα εκεί μέσα....

Όταν όλα τελείωσαν εγω είχα φτάσει και πάλυ στα 100+ κιλά.... Με την διαφορά ότι τώρα πια νιώθω πως δεν έχω την δύναμη να κάνω τίποτα πια.... Μόνο όταν βλέπω το κοριτσάκι μου να μου γελάει δυνατά ή όταν με αγκαλιάζει ο γιος μου και μου λέει «Αγαπώ σε πολλά μάμα, ως τον ουρανό και πάλε πίσω» χαμογελώ.... 

Εδώ ένιωθα και νιώθω πως δεν ανήκω πια γιατί ενώ όλες καταφέρατε να φτάσετε τους στόχους σας και προχωράτε, εγώ είμαι και πάλι στην αρχή με ένα δεύτερο αποτυχημένο χειρουργείο και με ένα πιο χάλια σώμα από πριν.....

Ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα..... Χαιρομαι που τουλάχιστον εσείς είστε καλά...

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Πωλινάκι δεν ξερεις τι χαρα πηρα διαβαζωντας παλι μνμ σου στο forum .............. πανω απο ολα χαρηκα που εισαι καλα και ειναι καλα και τα παιδακια σου ..............Τωρα οσο για τα κιλα δεν θα πω οτι δεν στεναχωρηθηκα , θυμαμαι που ειχες βγαλει και φωτογραφιες και πηγαινες τοσο καλα , που δεν ξερω τι μπορει να στραβωσε;;; Αληθεια το sleeve σε βοηθησε ;;; δεν σε σταματουσε να τρως ;;; ή εκανες συχνα μικρα γευματα κατι που τρεμουμαι ολοι ;;; γιατι η χωριτικοτητασ δεν αλλαζει ή μηπως αλλαζει ;; σαν νεοτερη σληβαρισμενη προσπαθω να μαθω πληροφοριες τι γινεται στο μελλον και τι πρεπει να προσεξουμε ..............
Παντως για να επανελθω σε σενα Πωλινακι τωρα που ηρεμησε με τη μκρουλα και εφοσον δουλευει ακομα το sleeve θα σου ελεγα να ξανα αρχισεις την προσπαθεια , δεν εισαι και τοσο τρομερα κιλα ...........και εγω μετα κιλα σου περιπου αρχισα κανε μια προσπαθεια η πρωτη εβδομαδα ειναι δυσκολη , μολιε χασεις τα πρωτα κιλα θα δεις θα παρεις φορα .............. παλεψε το ..............Εμεις θα ειμαστε ολες εδω να σε βοηθησουμε..............
Πωλινακι σε αγαπαμε πολυ μην χανεσε !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_ Μόνο όταν βλέπω το κοριτσάκι μου να μου γελάει δυνατά ή όταν με αγκαλιάζει ο γιος μου και μου λέει «Αγαπώ σε πολλά μάμα, ως τον ουρανό και πάλε πίσω» χαμογελώ....


Αγαπητή μου Πωλίνα, κι εγώ χάθηκα από το φόρουμ για σοβαρά προβλήματα υγείας (και όχι μόνο...) στην οικογένεια, και βλέπω τη ζυγαριά να ανηφορίζει και προσπαθώ να μη δίνω σημασία. Όταν παλεύεις μέρα με τη μέρα να γαντζωθείς από κάπου για να διατηρήσεις τα τελευταία ψήγματα ψυχικής υγείας, νομίζω πως το φαγητό είναι μια ανακούφιση, έστω και προσωρινή - δεν είχαμε βρει και άλλη εναλλακτική, ήταν η εύκολη λύση που σε αυτήν καταφύγαμε τόσες φορές προ χειρουργείου, οπότε ήταν αυτόματη αντίδραση.
Όπως αναφέρεις και συ, τα τόσο πολύτιμα αγγελούδια που είναι δίπλα μας κάνουν τη ζωή μας να αξίζει ξανά, και θα βρεθεί και το κουράγιο να ξαναασχοληθούμε με τα της ζυγαριάς κάποια στιγμή που θα επανέλθει η ψυχική ηρεμία. Αυτό πιστεύω για μένα, και νομίζω πως ταιριάζει και στη δική σου την περίπτωση. Έχουμε τα εργαλεία για να μας βοηθήσουν, μόλις σταθούμε και πάλι στα πόδια μας θα πάρουμε τα πάνω μας (μάλλον τα κάτω μας για τα κιλά :yes: ). Να μου φιλήσεις και το γιο και την κορούλα σου!

----------


## *Katie

Πωλίνα μου, γιατί λες ότι δεν ανήκεις εδώ? υπονοείς ότι μόνο όσοι έκαναν προσπάθεια και έχασαν κιλά ανήκουν εδώ? Καρδιά μου όλοι όσοι θέλουν να πάρουν και να δώσουν βοήθεια ανεξάρτητα την σωματική τους διάπλαση έχουν ο καθένας ξεχωριστά την θέση του στο φόρουμ. Εσύ που έχεις κάνει καταθέσεις επί καταθέσεων ψυχής εδω μέσα που έχεις βοηθήσει και εμψυχώσει τόσο κόσμο , τώρα που έχεις εσύ την ανάγκη να "στιρηχθείς" για να ξεκινήσεις την προσπάθειά σου , δεν ανήκεις εδω??? θα τρελαθούμε τελείως δηλαδή. Προσωπικά είμαι δίπλα σου και ξέρω και πολύ άλλο κόσμο που συμφωνει μαζί μου. Συμφωνώ με όσα σου έγραψε η Ελι στο άλλο τοπικ. 
Έλα να πάμε χεράκι χεράκι! ένα χαμόγελο ζητώ για αρχή και φύγαμε!:kiss:

----------


## veronika_ed

Πωλινα μου εμενα δεν με ξερεις, εγω ομως σε ξερω διαβαζοντας ΟΛΕΣ τις σελιδες του sleeve....
Θυμαμαι την αισιοδοξια και και την θετικη σου ενεργεια, που εβγενε απο σελιδα σε σελιδα!
Αυτη εισαι και ακομα πιο δυνατη.........
Τωρα που η οικογενεια σου ειναι ασφαλης και γερη παρε ξανα τα ηνια της ζωης σου!!!!!!
Εμεις ειμαστε εδω, ολες σχεδον με οικογενειες και υποχρεωσεις, με οτι αυτο συνεπαγετε,
να αλληλοβοηθηθουμε και να στηρηξουμε η μια την αλλη!

----------


## Mak

Πωλίνα,
λυπάμαι που στεναχωριέσαι και νιώθεις τον κόπο και τον πόνο σου χαμένο, όμως μη το βάζεις κάτω, δεν είναι μόνο αριθμοί και μεζούρες η προσπάθεια που έκανες, είναι και που έχεις στη ζωή σου να χαίρεσαι το πιο ουσιαστικό πραγμα που ειναι τα παιδιά σου.

Ετσι όπως τοποθετείσαι, ίσως κάποιοι να αναρωτηθούν: δηλαδή σε αυτό το φόρουμ ποιος ανήκει, όποιος αδυνατίζει? Δεν είναι διαγωνισμός του πιο γρήγορου αδυνατίσματος και εσύ δεν κατάφερες να τερματίσεις. Είμαστε εδώ ανεξάρτητα αυξομειώσεων. Δηλαδή αν τα είχες χάσει τα κιλά, θα ανήκες εδώ? Και δεν θα ανήκαν όσοι το παλεύουν ακόμη και απελπίζονται, και πέφτουν, και ξανασηκώνονται.. 

Δε συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Συμπασχω όμως στην απογοήτευσή σου. Προσπάθησε να κάνεις ό,τι καλύτερο μπορείς για τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## anastazy123

polinaki1983 

σου είχα γράψει και στο FB πως είχα διαβάσει όλες τις σελίδες που είχες γράψει εδώ......και πήρα τόσο κουράγιο και πείσμα....και είπα να κάνω και εγώ μια νέα αρχή....

Πόσα κιλά έχασα και εγώ και τα ξανά πήρα...

Μην λες πως δεν ανήκεις εδώ .....ξέρεις πόσος κόσμος διαβάζοντας αυτά που έγραφες..δεν πήρε θάρρος να ξεκινήσει....

όποτε και πάλι όταν είσαι εσύ έτοιμη θα κάνεις μια προσπάθεια ξανά..άλλωστε και εγώ είμαι 121 κιλά...ξέρεις πόσο δρόμο έχω μπροστά μου????

----------


## marimari

Πολινακι ολοι ανοικουν εδω.
Μην ξεχνας οτι ησουν εισαι και θα εισαι η εμπνευση για πολεμο με τα κιλα πολλων ανθρωπων.Ηταν το πρωτο θεμα που παρακολουθησα μπαινοντας πριν καιρο εδω μεσα.
Εζησα οπως πολλοι αλλοι την προσπαθεια σου απο την πρωτη κιολας μερα.Θαυμασαμε μαζι την απώλεια των κιλων σου αλλα και λυπηθήκαμε "μαζι" για την περιπέτεια της μπουμπουκας σου.Μας ετρεξαν τα σαλια με τα τοοοοσα υπεροχα γλυκακια και 3διαστατες τουρτες που φτιαχνεις...
Και φυσικα εφω εξακολουθω να σε ζηλευω που ζεις στην χωρα που μου εχει προσφερει επι 2 χρονια τις ωραιοτερες στιγμες και αναμνησεις της ζωης μου.
Οπως τοτε, ετσι και τωρα.
Ξανα μαζι και φυγαμε.
Τον ιδιο στοχο εχουμε ολοι και εσυ και η Αννα και η mac...και ολοι οσοι εντέλει προχώρησαν στην εγχείρηση, αλλα και ολοι εμεις που το παλεύουμε ακομη χωρις αυτην.
Εσυ με τζιπακι εγω με ποδηλατο.Θα φτασουμε καποια φορα , δεν μπορει.
Το ταξιδι ομως ειναι ιδιο.
Αγάπησέ σε "κορούα" απως σε αγαπαμε εδω μεσα και ολα θα δειξουν αλλιως.

----------


## Alina_ed

πωλινα μου δε ξερεις ποσο χαρηκα που αποφασησες να ξαναγραψεις στη παρεουλα μας. εισαι ηρωιδα κ το ξερεις! ηρθα κ ειδα ποσο δυνατη ησουν κ ποσο ομρφα σταθηκες στην οικογενεια σου κ σε εμας! που ετυχε να βρεθουμε εκει σε μια δυσκολη δικη σου στιγμη. πραγματικα σε θαυμαζω! κ τα κιλακια που πηρες σε νιωθω να απογοητευεσαι κ να σε ριχνουν ψυχολογικα,ομως ηταν το λιγοτερο που μπορουσες να δωσεις... στον εαυτο σου για να κρατηθει. τωρα που εισαι ξανα στο σπιτακι σου ,ειμαι σιγουρη σιγα σιγα θα βρεις τους ρυθμους σου κ θα τα διωξεις. αυτο που εχει σημασια πανω απο ολα ειναι η υγεια σου κ η οικογενεια σου. σ αγαπω πολυ κ εγω κ ο γιαννης!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπερίζω και πάλυ μετά από πολύ πολύ καιρό...... Δυστυχώς τα πράγματα για μένα δεν είναι και τόσο καλά οσο θα ήθελα να είναι.... έχω παραιτηθεί από όλους και από όλα... το μόνο που με κάνει λίγο να χαμογελώ είναι τα μωράκια μου, αλλά και αυτό δεν ξέρω για πόσο ακόμα..... Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό το σώμα μου είναι συνεχώς μουδιασμένο........... είναι φορές που νιώθω πως ότι κρατάω στα χέρια θα μου πέσει, πως ακόμα και εγώ η ίδια θα σοριαστώ στο πάτωμα....

Τα κιλά ανεβαίνουν ασταμάτητα πια και δεν μπορώ να το ελένξω.....

μου φτένε όλα και όλοι, και το χειρότερο, η κατάθληψη μου κτήπησε την πόρτα και εγώ της άνοιξα, και την άφισα κι όλας να περάσει.......

Κανείς δεν με καταλαβαίνει, κανείς δεν με νιώθει.... είμαι μόνη σε ένα σώμα που δεν νιώθω πια...........

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Πωλινάκι την τελευταια φορα που μιλησαμε πηγαινες οχι απλα καλα αλλα περιφημα και το μαρτυρουσαν και οι φωτογραφιες...............Τι αλλαξε αποτοτε καιγιατι κοριτσι μου καταθλιψη;;;; Εχω καταθλιψη καιξερω πως ειναι γιααυτο στο λεω......Προσπαθησε να ξαναβρεις τηνπαλια Πωλινα και εμεις θαειμαστε εδω να σε βοηθησουμε και ναμιλαμε ...............Αν θες μπορουμε να μιλαμε και prive..............Να βγαζεις απο μεσασου οτι σε αγχωνει Πωλινακι....................εχεις ακομα περιθωρια να ξαναβρεις την παλια Πωλινα αρκει να το θελεις...............................

----------


## polinaki1983

Οι φωτογραφίες θα μείνουν απλά μία όμορφη ανάμνηση την οποία δεν μπόρεσα να χαρώ όσο θα ήθελα..... μετά την γέννα της κόρης μου είχα καταφέρει και είχα φτάσει τα 85 κιλά, ένα μικρό θαύμα για μένα.... τώρα, 13 μήνες μετά έχω πάρει πίσω τα 20....... μην ρωτάς γιατί, δεν μπορώ να το εξηγίσω.... Λίγο το ότι ήμουνα συνεχώς στο νοσοκομείο με την μικρή... Λίγο τα προβλήματα υγίας της που με έριξαν σε αμέτρητα "γιατί" και σε άλλα τόσα "τι έφτεξε"..... Βάλε και την ανεργία, τα προσωπικά προβλήματα τα οποία δεν μειώθηκαν ποτέ.......

Δυστυχώς ενώ το έχω προσπαθίσει δεν μπορώ να βρω την παλιά ΄Πωλίνα..... Είναι φορές που κάθομαι με τις ώρες και σκέφτομαι τι θα μπορούσα να κάνω για να αλλάξει όλο αυτό που ζω αλλά τίποτα...... Μόνο αναπολώ τις όμορφες στιγμές που πέρασα τότε....

----------


## alalumaki

Γλυκό μου Πωλινάκι, μην αφήσεις την κατάθλιψη να κάτσει στο σβέρκο σου, διώξε την πριν ριζώσει. Όλα τα προβλήματα που έχεις με το βάρος σου τα καταλαβαίνω γιατί τα ζω καθημερινά, αλλά όταν κοιτώ τα παιδιά μου παίρνω κουράγιο και λέω θα τα καταφέρω «κάποια στιγμή» για να έχουν τα παιδιά μου μια πιο υγιή μαμά. Πάρε δύναμη απ’ τα παιδιά σου για να δώσεις σε σένα, δεν πέρασες και λίγα, δώσε χρόνο στον εαυτό σου και προσπάθησε να κάνεις ότι μπορείς για να είσαι πιο υγιής, όχι 20 κιλά πιο αδύνατη αλλά υγιής ψυχικά και σωματικά. Σκέψου ότι κρέμονται από τα χείλη σου, σε αγαπάνε και σε έχουν ανάγκη και τους έχεις κι εσύ. Είσαι δυνατή, έχεις δώσει κουράγιο σε τόσο κόσμο, είμαι σίγουρη ότι μπορείς να το κάνεις και στον εαυτό σου, και το forum νομίζω ότι θα σου κάνει καλό !!!!!!

----------


## eve30++

Polinaki, knock knock
Είσαι εδώ?

νομίζω ότι και μόνο που έγραψες σήμερα στο topic έκανες την αρχή!!!είσαι εδώ και μπορείς ΞΑΝΑ να τα καταφέρεις!!! 
όλοι μας περνάμε ή περάσαμε τέτοιες καταστάσεις που αφηνομασταν αφηνόμασταν στα προβλήματα και καταφεύγαμε στο φαγητό και αυτό μας βύθιζε πιο πολύ και νιώθαμε κάθε μέρα χειρότερα για τον ευατό μας άχρηστοι και χωρίς διάθεση για οτιδήποτε. ! Μακάρι να είχα κάποιον να με ταρακουνήσει και να μου πει ΦΤΑΝΕΙ μην καταστρέφεις τον εαυτό σου άλλο!!Δεν είναι και λίγα όσα περιγράφεις, έγινες βράχους για όλους, διεκδίκησαν όλοι απο σένα και σε άφησες πάνω στο γολγοθά των προβλημάτων, σε άφησες πίσω ...δεν πειράζει αλλά ας κανουμε την αρχή μαζί! 
μπορούμε να ξεκινήσουμε απο κάτι μικρό, όπως να βάλεις αθλητικά και να πάρεις τα καμάρια σου να βγείτε μια βολτα στο πάρκο να περπατήσεις και να τα αφήσεις να σε παρασύρουν στο κόσμο τους με τα νάζια και τα γελάκια τους...(εκτός αν εχεις κανένα ταρζανάκι σαν το δικό μου, που όταν βγαίνουμε βόλτα στη διαιτολόγο το περιγράφω σαν αεροβική, με χει πανω κατω πάνω κάτω...) και αύριο το πρωί να σηκωθείς και να φτιάξεις ένα ωραίο πρωινό χαλούμι με 1 φέτα ζυμωτό ψωμί ψημένο στο φούρνο και χυμό ( λέω τα δικά μου εγώ τώρα...)
απλά θέλω να σου πω ότι είναι καθαρά στο χέρι μας να πούμε φτάνει...θα κάνω κάτι καλό για μένα ΤΩΡΑ και όχι αύριο...
μη μας ξεχνάς... να μπαίνεις να μας γράφεις

φιλιά

----------


## sweetOctober

πολύ συγκινητικά μηνύματα, καλό κουράγιο μανούλα! Ο Τάσος αποπάνω τα είπε όλα!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας........ Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα μυνήματά σας....

Αχ αλαλουμάκι μου να ήξερες πόσες φορές σκέφτηκα, πόσες φορές τσακόνομαι με τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό ότι πρέπει να κάνω κάτι για να έχουν τα παιδάκια μου την μαμά τους μέχρις ότου φτάσουν και αυτά σε μία αρκετά μεγάλη ηλικία..... Ομως και πάλυ δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα... μένω στους καυγάδες με τον εαυτό μου, μένω στις τιμωρίες που βάζω του εαυτού μου γιατί δεν υπακούει στην λογική και πάει λέγοντας....

eve30++ μου αυτό που μου λες είναι δύσκολο εώς ακατόρθωτο τώρα πια...... Και ο λόγος είναι ότι τώρα πια είμαι και πάλι στα 100+ κιλά και οι γιατροί μου τόσο τότε, όσο και τώρα ο παθολόγος και ο καρδιολόγος μου, μου απαγορεύουν οποιαδήποτε μορφή άσκησης μπορεί να κουράσει την καρδιά μου μέχρι να πέσω ξανά στα 90+. Και αυτό το είπαν πρωτού αρχίσω να έχω όλα αυτά τα μουδιάσματα σε όλο το σώμα και τους πόνους στην περιοχή του στήθους και την ταχυκαρδία. Τώρα άμμα πάω να με δούν θα με βρίζουν και θα έχουν και δίκαιο.....

ευτυχώς ο μικρός μου καταλαβαίνει ότι η μαμά είναι κουρασμένη και δεν κάνει ταρζανιές όταν είμαστε μαζί. Η μικρή είναι ενός έτους και ούτε καν στα ποδαράκια της δεν μπορεί να σταθεί, άρα δεν μπορεί να κάνει ταρζανιές τουλάχιστον ακόμα...


Tassos67i μου χάρικα για την γνωριμία. "Καταλαβαίνω ότι επειδή έχουν προηγηθεί οι βαριατρικές επεμβάσεις σου κι επειδή είσαι και γυναίκα, ότι η επαναπρόσληψη βάρους σε παίρνει από κάτω." Ακριβώς όπως το είπες. ΟΙ βαριατρικές.... Όχι μία, αλλά δύο και τελικά απέτειχα και στις 2. Πάντα ήμουνα στα 100+ κιλά, δεν με ενόχλησε τόσο ο αριθμός στην ζυγαριά, όσο η ανικανότητα μου να κρατηθώ σε εκείνο που είχα φτάσει...... Αν είναι δυνατόν, είχα μία εγκυμοσύνη 6 μήνες στην οποία δεν έβαλα ούτε γραμμάριο, γέννησα και ήμουνα πιο κάτω από πριν και μετά βρέθηκα 20+ πάνω..... Είμαι ηλίθια, είναι ανήκανη για τα πάντα τελικά....

Και ναι, αναγνωρίζω ότι έχω κατάθληψη, όπως αναγνωρίζω ότι ξαναστρέφομαι στην βουλιμία..... όμως δεν μπορώ(ή δεν θέλω?) να κάνω τίποτα για να το σταματίσω..... Τρώω και ταυτόχρονα σκέφτομαι "αυτό που τρως δεν έπρεπε να το φας, αφού δεν σου προσφέρει τίποτα" όμως συνεχίζω...... Η τρώω κάτι και ενώ έχω χορτάσει στο μισό συνεχίζω και ταυτόχρονα σκέφτομαι "τώρα γιατί το τρώς αφού ήδη έχεις χορτάσει?" και μία άλλη φωνή λέει "δεν πειράζει, άστην να το φάει αφού μετά θα το βγάλει..." 

Σκέττη σχιζοφρένεια!!!!!!!!!!!

και δεν μπορώ να με ελένξω.... δεν μπορώ...... 

Αστε που με έχει κουράσει να ακούω το "έκανες χειρουργείο και πάλυ πάχυνες, κοίτα πως έγινες"..... Μέσα στο μυαλό μου έχω πολύ το να μαζέψω λεφτά και να κάνω ένα τρίτο βαρυατρικό, να πάω στα πιο βαριά πια..... και ότι γίνει.....

Θέλω πολύ να κάνω και μία πλαστική αυτά τα βουνά που έχω για περιφέρεια..... 

Γίνετε να αιτηθώ για ένα νέο σώμα? όχι απαραίτητα αδύνατο αλλά πιο καλύγραμμο........

Α και ακόμα κάτι..... τα προβλήματα με το κοριτσάκι μου δεν τελείωσαν.... τελειώνει ένα και ξεκινάει κατι άλλο.... τελειώσαμε με τα χειρουργεία και τώρα έχουμε πρόβλημα με τα κινητικά της.... τρέχουμε από φυσιοθεραπείες σε εργοθεραπείες και τούμπαλι πάλυ από την αρχή.....

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> τα προβλήματα με το κοριτσάκι μου δεν τελείωσαν.... τελειώνει ένα και ξεκινάει κατι άλλο.... τελειώσαμε με τα χειρουργεία και τώρα έχουμε πρόβλημα με τα κινητικά της.... τρέχουμε από φυσιοθεραπείες σε εργοθεραπείες και τούμπαλι πάλυ από την αρχή.....


Χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ που ξαναμαθαίνουμε νέα σου Πωλινάκι μου. Τα προβλήματα της μικρής όντως είναι που σε παίρνουν από κάτω, και δυστυχώς τα προωρούλια μας ταλαιπωρούν για χρόνια. Όση απόλαυση και τρυφερότητα μας προσφέρουν, τόσο ψυχικό φόρτο μας επιβαρύνουν και θέλει απίστευτες ψυχικές αντοχές για να ανταπεξέλθουμε. Τα προβλήματα υγείας, όσο μικρά κι αν φαίνονται, θέλουν πολύ τρέξιμο και αγώνα. Σου θυμίζω πως κι εγώ έτρεχα το μικρούλι μου για φυσιοθεραπείες για μήνες, τη μεγάλη μου για εργοθεραπείες και εδώ και δύο-τρία χρόνια τρέχω εργοθεραπείες - λογοπεραπείες - ψυχοθεραπείες επί δύο και τελειωμό δεν έχουν. Αν είναι δύσκολη η μητρότητα, αυτό που περνάς είναι ακόμη πιο βαρύ και χρειάζεται να επιστρατεύσεις και τα μυστικά ψυχικά αποθέματα που ούτε καν φαντάζεσαι ότι διαθέτεις για να βγεις αλώβητη.




> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Και ναι, αναγνωρίζω ότι έχω κατάθληψη, όπως αναγνωρίζω ότι ξαναστρέφομαι στην βουλιμία..... όμως δεν μπορώ(ή δεν θέλω?) να κάνω τίποτα για να το σταματίσω.....


Η βουλιμία ήταν το καταφύγιο μας για χρόνια. Ήταν ο εύκολος τρόπος, ο μόνος τρόπος που είχαμε. Σε διαβάζω, και βλέπω τον εαυτό μου στον καθρέπτη. Η δική μου η δικαιολογία είναι ότι έχοντας πια διαγνωσμένη κατάθλιψη, με βαραίνουν τα χάπια. Η πραγματικότητα είναι πως, παράλληλα με τα χάπια, μου έχει ανοίξει η όρεξη και τρώω ασταμάτητα γιατί έτσι ξέρω να "παρηγορώ" τον εαυτό μου, έτσι προσπαθώ να ξαναβρώ λίγα ψήγματα ηρεμίας... Σχιζοφρενικό, αλλά έτσι δεν καταλήξαμε στα πολλά κιλά εξαρχής;




> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Αστε που με έχει κουράσει να ακούω το "έκανες χειρουργείο και πάλυ πάχυνες, κοίτα πως έγινες".....


Το χειρότερο είναι να ακούς το τσιτάτο από το στενό συγγενικό περιβάλλον, από άτομα που γνωρίζουν την κατάσταση, και αντί να συμπαρασταθούν προτιμούν να κρίνουν αυστηρά, για άλλη μια φορά... Φαύλος κύκλος... Σκατά... Γράψτους όλους κορίτσι μου, κοίτα να φροντίσεις τη μικρή όπως πρέπει, καμάρωσε τον λεβέντη σου και άσε τη ζυγαριά να δείξει λίγα κιλά παραπάνω μέχρι να ξαναβρείς την ηρεμία και τις αντοχές να βάλεις ως στόχο την κάθοδο.

----------


## eve30++

Polinaki μου

απλά ήθελα να πω ένα βήμα τη φορά, baby steps απο κάτι μικρό κάνουμε την αλλαγή
είναι σημαντικό να είσαι καλά για να αντέχεις, να τα αντιμετωπίζεις πιο θετικά και να τα ξεπεράσεις. Συμφωνώ με το alalumaki, και γω για τον ίδιο λόγο πήρα τη διατροφή μου πιο σοβαρά, ήθελα ο μικρός μου να έχει πρώτα μια χαρούμενη μαμά και μετά μια αδύνατη μαμα!

Θυμάμαι όταν αρρώστησε ο πατέρας μου ήταν η πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου που απο τη βουλιμία πέρασα στην ανορεξία, με το ζόρι με τάιζε ο άνδρας μου στο στόμα, έτρωγα μόνο καφέ και τσιγάρα, επρεπε να ήμουν βράχος για κείνον, για τη μάνα μου, ούτε δάκρυ με έβλεπαν να στάζω μπροστά τους... στο σπίτι ξέσπαγα...όταν ήρθαν τα πρώτα καλά νέα και η σταθεροποίηση και σιγά σιγα η βελτίωση οι εικόνες αλλοιώθηκαν, το δοσιμο ψυχής ποιος το μετράει; η εξάντληση της ψυχής μας; τι βαρύ φορτίο τράβηξες?
έκανα ότι ήξερα να κάνω καλά, κλείστηκα στον ευατό μου και το φαί έγινε η παρηγοριά μου,/ θεραπεια μου. δηλαδή όχι μόνο τότε πάντα έτσι έκανα, ζορίζομουν δεν μιλούσα και έτρωγα έτρωγα...

σίγουρα κανείς δεν μπορεί να μπει στη θέση σου ούτε μπορώ να φανταστώ τι πόνο τραβάς με τα προβλήματα της μικρής σου, ο κάθε άνθρωπος ξέρει τι βιώνει και σε τι βαθμό!

το μόνο που θα σου έλεγα είναι ότι είμαστε εδώ, όταν θέλεις να μας γράφεις τα νέα σας

----------


## sweetOctober

:Frown:  τί έχει το παιδάκι σου? Πόσο είναι? Το τικερακι εχει 2 ηλικιες και μπερδευτηκα :sniff:

----------


## sweetOctober

Πωλινακι σε καταλαβαινω παρα πολυ, δεν εβαλα καθολου βαρος στην εγγυμοσυνη (9 μηνες εμενα). Μετα πηρα τον ανηφορο.

Οι επεμβασεις ειναι παρεμβασεις. Το μυαλο οδηγει το σωμα και η ψυχη, αν αυτα τα δυο δε θελουν ο γιατρος δε μπορει να κανει τιποτε. Δεν αποτυγχανουν οι επεμβασεις, ουτε ο ανθρωπος. 

Δεν βρηκες ακομα το σωστο δρομο για σενα. Θα τον βρεις. Εχεις παιδακια και 2 λογους παραπανω! Πρεπει να ειμαστε δυνατες για τα παιδια μας. Ειδικα οταν εχουν προβληματα. Οσο για τους αλλους σημασια δεν αξιζει να δινουμε. Εμεις οι ιδιες οταν ειμαστε ετοιμες χανουμε τα κιλα οπως τα βαλαμε. Ισως οχι τοσο γρηγορα, αποτελεσματικα, αλλα τα χανουμε. Και θα τα χασουμε. 

Αν εχεις καταθλιψη (κανονικη κι οχι απλα ασχημες μερες) το καλυτερο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να πας αμεσα σε ενα καλο αντιστοιχο γιατρο. Αλλιως ασπρη μερα δε θα δεις. Υπαρχουν τεστ καταθλιψης online αν σε ενδιαφερει να αναζητησω τα link. (ειναι απο εγγυρες πηγες)

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα σας και πάλυ....

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι έκανα ένα (μικρό ή μεγάλο, δεν ξέρω) βήμα και ζήτησα από το αφεντικό μου να σχολάσω στις 1 γιατί δεν ένιωθα καλά και πήγα στο νοσοκομείο στην παθολόγο μου. Με είδε, μελέτησε λίγο τον φάκελλο μου και μου είπε πως με βλέπει σε πολύ χαλια κατάσταση. Μου έγραψε ένα σορο αναλύσεις, ακτυνογραφία θώρακα και αυχένα και είπε πως ελπίζει απλά να είναι από το άνχος μου και την κούραση όλο αυτό που νιώθω και όχι από κάτι άλλο... Πάντος είπε μόλις βγουν τα αποτελέσματα θα ξέρουμε... Συνέστησε ξεκούραση (λες και με 2 μωρά μπορείς να ξεκουραστείς) και να αποφεύγω οτιδήποτε με ανχώνει.....

Παρασκευή θα πάω για την αιμοδοσία των αναλύσεων και θα δούμε τί θα γίνει...


Tassos67i λες ότι έχω αυτοπεποίθηση για να μπορώ να αυτοχαρακτηρίζω τον εαυτό μου έτσι. Δεν είναι θέμα αυτοπεποίθησης, είναι θέμα αναγνώρησης της πραγματικότητας. Και ναι, αν με δεις στον δρόμο και κυκλοφορώ, ιδικά τις μέρες που ξυπνάω με "κέφια" για να φτιάξω τον εαυτό μου, θα πεις πως αυτή η κοπέλλα δεν έχει καμία σχέση με αυτά που μας λέει στο φόρουμ. Η πραγματικότητα όμως ξέρεις πια είναι? ότι τα "ωραία" ρούχα, τα ψηλά παπούτσια, τα καλοκαιρινά χτενίσματα στα μαλιά και το Lipgloss στα χείλια είναι απλά μια καλοφτιαγμένη βιτρίνα. Τόσο καλοφτιαγμένη και περιποιημένη που ξεγελάει ακόμη και τους ιδικούς στα ψυχικά προβλήματα....

Ναι, έχω δει πολλές φορες ψυχολόγο, τόσο όσο καιρό ήμουνα έγκυος, όσο και όσο καιρό ήμουνα στο νοσοκομείο με την μικρή. Εκεί μου τον έφεραν οι παιδιάτροι γιατί είχαν δει πως είχα τρελλαθεί και ήθελαν κάπιον να με παρακολουθεί και να με βοηθήσει. Ε αυτό που έβλεπαν οι παιδιάτροι δεν μπορούσε να το δει ο ψυχολόγος... Γιατί? η βιτρίνα έκριβε τα πάντα....

sweetOctober έχω 2 παιδάκια... έναν γιο ο οποίος τώρα είναι 4μιση ετών και γεννήθηκε στις 30 βδομάδες κύησης (6 μηνών και 3 βδομάδων) και με τον οποίο πέρασα πάρα πολύ καιρό στο νοσοκομείο με διάφορα προβλήματα αλλά τώρα ευτυχώς είναι καλά, και μία κορούλλα η οποία γεννήθηκε στην 27η βδομάδα (6 μηνών ακριβώς) και η οποία χρειάστηκε να κάνει το πρώτο της χειρουργείο μέσα στο τρίτο 24ωρο της ζωής της. Από τότε που την γέννησα ήμαστε συνεχώς στα νοσοκομεία (άπό Μάιο μέχρι Νοέμβριο ήμασταν μόνιμοι κάτοικοι και είναι εκεί που με πήρε πολύ από κάτω).

Παιδιά ξέρετε πως είναι να έχεις 2 φωνές μέσα στο μυαλό σου, η μία μιλάει πάντα λογικά, η άλλη πάντα παράλογα, και να παλεύεις μέρα-νύχτα με αυτές τις 2 φωνές? Να ξέρεις τί είναι το σωστό για σένα αλλά να επιλέγεις να μην το κάνεις, να βλέπεις ότι παίρνεις φόρα, φόρα κατηφόρα, και να μην σταματάς, ή μάλλον να σταματάς, να βλέπεις πίσω σου πόσο πολύ έχει πέσει κάτω, να βλέπεις μπροστά σου ότι η κατηφόρα συνεχίζετε και να λες "ε εντάξη, τόσο έπεσα, ακόμα λίγο δεν χάθηκε ο κόσμος" και να αφήνεσε...... να αφήνεσε να πέφτεις........... και να πέφτεις............. να απομακρίνεσε όλο και πιο πολύ από αυτό που πραγματικά θα ήθελες..... και να μην σε νοιάζει, να φτάνεις στο σημείο να λες "άστο τώρα τί να προσπαθίσω αφού και πάλυ θα ξανακυλίσω, η κατηφόρα είναι πιο εύκολη" και πάει και πάει...... Αυτό ζω εδώ και 1 χρόνο......

----------


## mum2

είχα κατάθλιψη μετά τη γέννα της δεύτερης κόρης μου έκλαιγα ασταμάτητα ,ήμουν 9 μήνες ένα ράκος . Ο άντρας μου έλειπε , δεν είχα καμία βοήθεια κ είχα και ένα τετράχρονο στο σπίτι και ήθελε κι εκείνο φροντίδα και έβλεπε μια μαμά που δεν αναγνώριζε. Κι επειδή τα κιλά μου είναι συνδυασμένα παντα με την ψυχολογία μου ήρθα και έγινα 82 απο 106 κ φυσικά τα ξαναπηρα όλα αφότου το ξεπέρασα.Όλοι μου έλεγαν μπράβο κι εγώ στο σπίτι έκλαιγα . Όταν γύρισε ο άντρας μου έπαθε σοκ , είδε ένα φάντασμα με μαύρους κύκλους χωρίς διάθεση για τίποτα .Μας πήρε καιρό να συνέλθουμε οικογενειακώς .Ψάξε βρες βοήθεια κ,όλα θα πάνε καλά, δικαιολογημένα τα συναισθήματά σου .Το παιδί σου κινδύνεψε ,το παράξενο θα ήταν να είχες κουράγιο να ασχοληθείς με τα κιλά σου!όλα θα πάνε καλά !

----------


## polinaki1983

Αφιερωμένο στα 2 θαύματα της ζωής μου...... 

"Μαμμα, σαγαπώ πολύ πολύ" "Πόσο δηλαδή Ανδρέα μου?" "Ως το φεγγάρι και πάλε πίσω μαμμα μου" και ένα δυνατό φιλί σκάει στα χείλια μου.....

Σας αγαπάω αγγελούδια μου

Τόσο περίπου σαγαπώ

----------


## sweetOctober

:Frown:  λυπαμαι polinaki, ευχομαι συντομα να χαμογελασεις ξανα και να ειναι για παντα!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα σας και πάλι μετά από πολύ καιρό.... Το ξέρω, και πάλι χάθηκα, αλλά είναι τόσα που με κρατάν μακριά όχι μόνο από σας αλλά και από τους γύρω μου....

Ο γάμος μου με έχει κουράσει τόσο πολύ που έχω πια παραιτηθεί από αυτόν... Εχω παραιτηθεί από τον εαυτό μου... Εχω φτάσει στο σημείο κάπιες φορές να νιώθω πως ούτε τα μωρά μου δεν με γεμίζουν πια... Πιος? Εγώ που έκανα τα πάντα για να είναι καλά και ευτυχισμένα, να μην μπορώ πια να τους προσφέρω τίποτα... 

Οσο για τον εαυτό μου, αστα να πάνε..... Ούτε στον καθρέφτη κοιτάζομαι πια, ούτε με ενδιαφέρει τί θα φορέσω ούτε τίποτα..... Το μόνο που κάνω για μένα, όσο και να ακούγετε αστείο, είναι το καθημερινό μου μπάνιο. Τίποτα άλλο.... 

Προσπαθώ να βρω πράγματα να με γεμίζουν αλλά τίποτα.... Είχα τις τούρτες μου, αλλά και αυτές αφού είναι μόνο με παραγγελίες, και δεν έχω συνεχώς, δεν μπορούν να μου προσφέρουν πολλά... Αποφάσισα να ξεκινήσω λίγο με το ράψιμο, αλλά και αυτό στοιχίζει και οκ, από μόνη μου δεν κατάφερα ακόμα πολλά... Δεν ξέρω τί να κάνω... Δεν ξέρω πια με τι να ασχολιθώ για να ξελασπώσω από τον βούρκο που έχω πέσει....

----------


## Eve_ed

Γεια σου Πολινάκι! Μπορεί να μη με ξέρεις, αλλά εγώ σε γνωρίζω μέσα απ' τα γραπτά σου και να σου πω την αλήθεια σε θαύμαζα, έως σε ζήλευα για την αυτοπεποίθηση που απέπνεες.. (ίσως γιατί εγώ πάντα έπασχα στον τομέα αυτόν..) Λοιπόν, δε θα σταθώ στα υπόλοιπα, θέλω μόνο να εφιστήσω την προσοχή σου σε ένα σημείο: Ψάχνεις έξω απο σένα να βρεις κάτι/κάποιον να πιαστείς, αντί να ψάξεις μέσα σου, στην Πολίνα!!! Ούτε τα αγγελούδια σου, ούτε οι δικοί σου άνθρωποι, ούτε τα χόμπυ σου θα σε βοηθήσουν αν εσύ πρώτα δε συγχωρέσεις τον εαυτό σου. Για τους χ,ψ λόγους (και απ΄ότι κατάλαβα ήταν ΣΟΒΑΡΟΤΑΤΟΙ, εφόσον αφορούσαν την υγεία του μωρού σου) πάχυνες. Ε, και; Όπως τα χασες, θα τα ξαναχάσεις. Απ' ότι θυμάμαι, είσαι σλιβαρισμένη, άρα έχεις μια - μικρή έστω- βοήθεια κι απο κει.. Και κυρίως σταμάτα να κρίνεις τόσο αυστηρά τον εαυτό σου και να τον τιμωρείς.. Εδώ μέσα τουλάχιστον να ξέρεις υπάρχουν άτομα -δηλώνω πρώτη το παρόν- που πιστεύουν σε σένα, ότι μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις να γίνεις και πάλι η πρόσχαρη Πολίνα που έδινε τόσο ωραίες συμβουλές μαγειρικής!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αγαπητοί φίλοι γεια σας. 

Μετά από αρκετό καιρό, άρχισα να συνέρχομαι από τον πάτο που είχα φτάσει και αποφάσισα να ξεκινήσω σιγά σιγά να βλέπω και εμένα. Εφτασα τα 108 κιλά... Το sleeve δεν με βοηθά πια μιας και τρώω σχεδόν κανονική μερίδα τροφής πια. Αρχες του μήνα που διανύουμε αποφάσισα πως έπρεπε να αρχίσω πια διατροφή, αλλά όχι αυτήν που είχα κάνει παλιά. Ηθελα κάτι νέο, κάτι διαφορετικό, και πάνω από όλα μία "φίλη" να είναι δίπλα μου στην όλη προσπάθεια. Ρωτώντας λοιπόν βρήκα μία διατροφολόγο η οποία έρχετε στον δικο σου χόρο και είπα να την δοκιμάσω. Ετσι στις 7 Οκτωβρίου ήρθε, της είπα όλο μου το ιστορικό χωρίς να κρίψω ότι επέστρεψα πίσω στην βουλιμία, συζητήσαμε, με μέτρησε, βγάλαμε το διατροφολόγιο μου όπως μου άρεσε εμένα και ξεκινήσαμε. Είμαστε καθημερινά σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία, και αυτό με βοηθάει πολύ. Επίσης μου έκανε το διατροφολόγιο σε γραμμάρια γιατί της είπα πως με βολεύει πιο πολύ. 

Ξεκίνησα, και πιστεύω πως τα πάω καλά, αν και δεν μπορώ να ξεκολίσω το μυαλό μου από τις συνήθειές μου..... 

Εχουμε ξανά ραντεβού στις 31 του μήνα για να δούμε το αποτέλεσμα. 

Θα σας ενημερώνω που και που για την πορία μου και θα χαιρόμουν πολύ αν μπορούσα να έχω κάπιους από εσάς δίπλα μου. 

Φιλικά

Πωλίνα

----------


## anna65

Πωλινάκι μου γλυκό, χαίρομαι που μας ενημερώνεις για τις εξελίξεις σου! Το ότι η επέμβαση δεν ήταν πανάκεια, αυτό το ξεκαθαρίζουμε πάντα πριν το χειρουργείο. Αλλά είναι μια λύση προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση, ένα εργαλείο που μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις. Όσο κι αν η σληβ έχει σταματήσει να λειτουργεί, εξακολουθεί το στομαχάκι σου να είναι μικρό (μικρότερο από πριν το χειρουργείο), οπότε δεν ξεκινάς από το μηδέν αλλά με μια σημαντική υποβοήθηση. 
Αχ το άτιμο το μυαλό, όπως λέει και ο καθηγητής "η επέμβαση γίνεται στο στομάχι, όχι στον εγκέφαλο". Εκεί βοηθάει μόνο η καλή παρέα!

----------


## dora_th

Πωλινακι χαιρομαι που σε νοιωθω σε διαθεση αλλαγης και ανανεωσης .
Ξεκινα χωρις να πιεζεσαι κι ολα καλα θα πανε . Αφου βρηκες τη δυναμη ν αρχισεις να βλεπεις κι εσενα μπορεις να εισαι αισιοδοξη και να χαμογελας πλεον . Το χρωστας και στην Πωλίνα και στα 2 αγγελουδια σου .
Και να σαι σιγουρη οτι θα είμαστε πολλοι διπλα σου .

----------


## Mak

Πωλίνα μου, γεια σου και μένα, πολύ λυπάμαι για τον εγκλωβισμό που βιώνεις στην καθημερινότητά σου, νιώθω την απόγνωση σου. Όλα τα προβλήματα σε εμπόδισαν να "εκμεταλλευτείς" την καλή περίοδο της σληβ και να φτάσεις στο βάρος που επιθυμούσες. Δεν είναι καθόλου λίγα αυτά που πέρασες και περνάς. Αν είσαι εσύ καλά, θα είναι και τα παιδάκια σου. Αυτή είναι η μεγάλη ευθύνη που έχουν όλες οι μανούλες. Ταυτόχρονα όμως, ζεις και σε μια κουραστική και δύσκολη σχέση που δε σου προσφέρει πολλά σε προσωπικό επίπεδο... Δεν είμαι ειδική στο θέμα γάμος, φαντάζομαι όμως πως αν δεν είχες τα παιδιά σου που δε φταίνε σε τίποτα, αλλιώς θα χειριζόσουν την αδιέξοδη σχέση με τον άντρα σου. Αφού όμως έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα, τι να πω, βάλε στην καθημερινότητα σου ανθρώπους που είναι θετικοί απέναντί σου και μπορούν να σε ανεβάσουν. Όχι να σε κολακέψουν , όχι να σου "χαϊδέψουν" τα αυτιά. Να σε αγαπούν και να σε αποδέχονται. Να σου δώσουν αλήθεια και ειλικρίνεια. Στήριξη και δύναμη να συνεχίσεις τη ζωή σου. Και εσύ από τα λίγα που ξέρω για σένα, είσαι άνθρωπος που αγαπάς τη ζωή σου, έχεις πάθος, έχεις ενδιαφέροντα.. Μακάρι να ξαναβγούν στην επιφάνεια και να αντλείς ευχαρίστηση και νόημα...

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by anna65_
> Πωλινάκι μου γλυκό, χαίρομαι που μας ενημερώνεις για τις εξελίξεις σου! Το ότι η επέμβαση δεν ήταν πανάκεια, αυτό το ξεκαθαρίζουμε πάντα πριν το χειρουργείο. Αλλά είναι μια λύση προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση, ένα εργαλείο που μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις. Όσο κι αν η σληβ έχει σταματήσει να λειτουργεί, εξακολουθεί το στομαχάκι σου να είναι μικρό (μικρότερο από πριν το χειρουργείο), οπότε δεν ξεκινάς από το μηδέν αλλά με μια σημαντική υποβοήθηση. 
> Αχ το άτιμο το μυαλό, όπως λέει και ο καθηγητής "η επέμβαση γίνεται στο στομάχι, όχι στον εγκέφαλο". Εκεί βοηθάει μόνο η καλή παρέα!


Anna μου, καλή μου Αννα πόσο καιρό έχουμε να τα πούμε... Οσο αφορά της σληβ, δυστυχώς καλή μου τώρα τρώω πιο πολύ από πριν (ή να το πω καλύτερα, μπορώ να κρατήσω στο στομάχι μου πιο πολύ φαγητό από πριν) γιατί μην ξεχνάς είχα τον δακτύλιο ο οποίος με εμπόδιζε να τραφώ σωστά. Ομως να σου πω κάτι? Αν τα καταφέρω τώρα θα είναι με την δικιά μου θέληση και δύναμη, και αυτό θα έχει πιο πολύ αξία για μένα παρά από την βοήθεια ενός χειρουργείου, κιας είναι πιο δύσκολο. Τουλάχιστον θα έχω "δαμάσει" το μυαλό.....

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by dora_th_
> Πωλινακι χαιρομαι που σε νοιωθω σε διαθεση αλλαγης και ανανεωσης .
> Ξεκινα χωρις να πιεζεσαι κι ολα καλα θα πανε . Αφου βρηκες τη δυναμη ν αρχισεις να βλεπεις κι εσενα μπορεις να εισαι αισιοδοξη και να χαμογελας πλεον . Το χρωστας και στην Πωλίνα και στα 2 αγγελουδια σου .
> Και να σαι σιγουρη οτι θα είμαστε πολλοι διπλα σου .


Dora μου προσπαθώ όσο μπορώ να αλλάξω διάθεση και ανέβω λίγο για μένα πάνω από όλα. Το τί με έκανε να σκεφτώ λίγο? Αρχισε να χειμωνιάζει και κανένα ρούχο μου περσινό δεν μου κάνει (ήμουνα στα 90 βλέπεις...). Εχω ρούχα από πιο παλιά που ήμουνα στα 100+ κιλά, προ χιρουργείου αλλά αρνούμαι πισματικά να ανοίξω εκείνη την βαλίτσα και να πάρω το παραμικρό από μέσα. Ξέρω πως αν την ανοίξω δεν θα υπάρχει επιστροφή για μένα πια, και δεν θέλω να το κάνω. Ετσι, ότι και να γίνει εγώ θα ξαναφορέσω τα ρούχα που έχω στην ντουλάπα μου.... Αυτός είναι και ο στόχος...

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Mak_
> Πωλίνα μου, γεια σου και μένα, πολύ λυπάμαι για τον εγκλωβισμό που βιώνεις στην καθημερινότητά σου, νιώθω την απόγνωση σου. Όλα τα προβλήματα σε εμπόδισαν να "εκμεταλλευτείς" την καλή περίοδο της σληβ και να φτάσεις στο βάρος που επιθυμούσες. Δεν είναι καθόλου λίγα αυτά που πέρασες και περνάς. Αν είσαι εσύ καλά, θα είναι και τα παιδάκια σου. Αυτή είναι η μεγάλη ευθύνη που έχουν όλες οι μανούλες. Ταυτόχρονα όμως, ζεις και σε μια κουραστική και δύσκολη σχέση που δε σου προσφέρει πολλά σε προσωπικό επίπεδο... Δεν είμαι ειδική στο θέμα γάμος, φαντάζομαι όμως πως αν δεν είχες τα παιδιά σου που δε φταίνε σε τίποτα, αλλιώς θα χειριζόσουν την αδιέξοδη σχέση με τον άντρα σου. Αφού όμως έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα, τι να πω, βάλε στην καθημερινότητα σου ανθρώπους που είναι θετικοί απέναντί σου και μπορούν να σε ανεβάσουν. Όχι να σε κολακέψουν , όχι να σου "χαϊδέψουν" τα αυτιά. Να σε αγαπούν και να σε αποδέχονται. Να σου δώσουν αλήθεια και ειλικρίνεια. Στήριξη και δύναμη να συνεχίσεις τη ζωή σου. Και εσύ από τα λίγα που ξέρω για σένα, είσαι άνθρωπος που αγαπάς τη ζωή σου, έχεις πάθος, έχεις ενδιαφέροντα.. Μακάρι να ξαναβγούν στην επιφάνεια και να αντλείς ευχαρίστηση και νόημα...


Γιώτα μου τί κάνεις? Εχω δει φωτογραφίες σου και είσαι πραγματικά υπέροχη! Μιας και το ανέφερες για τον γάμο μου, πριν περίπου 1μισή μήνα πήρα την απόφαση να χωρίσω. Δεν πήγαινε άλλο η κατάσταση, και ο "κύριος" βρήκε και σπίτι και έφυγε από κοντά μας. Ναι δεν λέω, στην αρχή ήταν δύσκολα για μένα, ιδικά τα βράδια, όμως συνήθησα και μου άρεσε το ότι είχα την υρεμία μου, είχα τον χρόνο μου να σκεφτώ, να πάρω αποφάσεις. Πάνω που πήρα την τελικά απόφαση, να σου ο "κύριος" να επιστρέφει και να ζητάει ακόμα μία ευκαιρία, και να λέει πως μπορώ να τα πετάω όλα κτλ.... Εγώ το μόνο που του είπα ήταν ότι θέλω την υσιχία μου, είτε είμαι μαζί του είτε όχι, και ότι αν θέλει να έρθει ας έρθει, αλλά με το παραμικρό πρόβλημα που θα μου κάνει θα προχωρίσω διαζύγιο και θα τον βρει ο επιδότης πια. Ας πόυμε ότι τώρα είναι ύσιχα τα πράγματα, τουλάχιστον δεν με προσβάλλει, θέλει να κάνει την διατροφή μου μαζί μου και να τρώει ότι ακριβώς και εγώ... Τώρα θα δείξει... Εγώ να γίνω καλά και αυτός αν θέλει να μείνει, ας το φροντίσει. Αλλιώς bye-bye....!!!

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Μιας και το ανέφερες για τον γάμο μου, πριν περίπου 1μισή μήνα πήρα την απόφαση να χωρίσω. Δεν πήγαινε άλλο η κατάσταση, και ο "κύριος" βρήκε και σπίτι και έφυγε από κοντά μας. Ναι δεν λέω, στην αρχή ήταν δύσκολα για μένα, ιδικά τα βράδια, όμως συνήθησα και μου άρεσε το ότι είχα την υρεμία μου, είχα τον χρόνο μου να σκεφτώ, να πάρω αποφάσεις. Πάνω που πήρα την τελικά απόφαση, να σου ο "κύριος" να επιστρέφει και να ζητάει ακόμα μία ευκαιρία, και να λέει πως μπορώ να τα πετάω όλα κτλ....


Αχ Πωλίνα μου, βίοι παράλληλοι... Εγώ πήρα την απόφαση να του ζητήσω να ξεκουμπιστεί, κι αυτός πήγε στο εξοχικό μας λέγοντας σε όλους πως είναι εκεί για δουλειές. Και επάνω που άλλαξα το στάτους στο φατσοβιβλίο, άρχισα να ηρεμώ και να βρίσκω τον εαυτό μου, να σου ο καλός μου "πώς τα πετάω όλα" και τα λοιπά και ξαναεπέστρεψε στην οικία, ούτε γάτα ούτε ζημία... Νομίζω πως απλά δεν έχει ωριμάσει αρκετά η ιδέα μέσα μου, θέλω να αλλάξω ζωή αλλά από την άλλη δεν έχει τελειώσει αυτό που μας ένωσε. Όσο υπάρχει αυτό το κάτι, μάλλον θα συνεχίσουμε να είμαστε μαζί, όσο κι αν στιγμές στιγμές νιώθω πως πνίγομαι...

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλώς το Πωλινάκι μας!
Πόσες φορές χωρίζουμε μέχρι την μοναδική πραγματικά φορά που θα συμβεί;
Τόσες όσες κι οι ταλαντεύσεις μας οι συναισθηματικές.Γιατί αν ήμασταν μέσα μας έτοιμες
και σίγουρες πως αυτό θέλουμε,δεν πα να έχτιζε τα πόδια του με τσιμέντο στο σπίτι ο άλλος...
θα γκρεμίζαμε με κομπρεσέρ το πατωμα προκειμένου να ελευθερωθούμε από μια σχέση,που έχει τελειώσει.
Μέχρι τότε είμαστε λίγο..."τραβάτε με κι ας κλαίω".Ναι μεν,αλλά πολλά τα αλλά.Και βολεύει να ρίξουμε στον άλλον
την ευθύνη της επιλογής της επανασύνδεσης και να σταθούμε παθητικά θετικά στην κίνηση αυτή,που ικανοποιεί
την πλευρά του φόβου προς το μεγάλο βήμα της αλλαγής.Και συνεχίζουμε να είμαστε με το ένα πόδι έξω από τη σχέση
και το άλλο μέσα και το κέντρο βάρους κάπου ενδιάμεσα στο κενό.Κι η ζωή μας κυλά μ'εμάς στα χαμένα,απλά διεκπεραιωτικές
ως προς τις υποχρεώσεις και από ποιότητα ζωής και χαρά,καλά κρασιά!Κι εγώ είμαι της υπομονής,της αναβολής,της αμφιθυμίας,
του μαζοχισμού,της αυτοθυσίας,δεν εγκαταλείπω εύκολα,δε με λυπάμαι,παλιά ούτε καν με αγαπούσα.Για όσα θέματα όμως
βρήκα τη δύναμη έστω κι αργά να απεμπλακώ,ευγνωμονώ το Θεό για τη δύναμη,που μου έδωσε κι έτσι τώρα απολαμβάνω
τις καλύτερες ευκαιρίες ζωής,που με περίμεναν.Λυπάμαι κάποιες στιγμές για τα χρόνια που έχασα,για τον πόνο που γέννησε αιμάτωμα,
αλλά μετά σκέφτομαι πως έκανα την εκάστοτε περίοδο το καλύτερο που μπορούσα δεδομένων των συνθηκών και του ποιά ήμουν,
πως κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ,αφήνω πίσω το παρελθόν και συγκεντρώνομαι όσο μπορώ στο τώρα και τις όποιες χαρές του.Δεν αρκεί
το όνειρο μόνο...Να βαστιόμαστε γερά από μια φαντασίωση όσο λικνιζόμαστε στο γκρεμό της καθημερινότητας.Μερικές φορές
τα πράγματα είναι πολύ πιο απλά απ'όσο τα λογίζει ο φόβος μας.Αρκεί να ξεκινήσουμε τα βήματα ένα ένα προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση
και καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων κάποια στιγμή θα φτάσουμε.Το σημειωτόν ξέρουμε πού μας κρατά δεμένους.Τι τελικά επιλέγουμε;

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by anna65_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Μιας και το ανέφερες για τον γάμο μου, πριν περίπου 1μισή μήνα πήρα την απόφαση να χωρίσω. Δεν πήγαινε άλλο η κατάσταση, και ο "κύριος" βρήκε και σπίτι και έφυγε από κοντά μας. Ναι δεν λέω, στην αρχή ήταν δύσκολα για μένα, ιδικά τα βράδια, όμως συνήθησα και μου άρεσε το ότι είχα την υρεμία μου, είχα τον χρόνο μου να σκεφτώ, να πάρω αποφάσεις. Πάνω που πήρα την τελικά απόφαση, να σου ο "κύριος" να επιστρέφει και να ζητάει ακόμα μία ευκαιρία, και να λέει πως μπορώ να τα πετάω όλα κτλ....
> 
> 
> Αχ Πωλίνα μου, βίοι παράλληλοι... Εγώ πήρα την απόφαση να του ζητήσω να ξεκουμπιστεί, κι αυτός πήγε στο εξοχικό μας λέγοντας σε όλους πως είναι εκεί για δουλειές. Και επάνω που άλλαξα το στάτους στο φατσοβιβλίο, άρχισα να ηρεμώ και να βρίσκω τον εαυτό μου, να σου ο καλός μου "πώς τα πετάω όλα" και τα λοιπά και ξαναεπέστρεψε στην οικία, ούτε γάτα ούτε ζημία... Νομίζω πως απλά δεν έχει ωριμάσει αρκετά η ιδέα μέσα μου, θέλω να αλλάξω ζωή αλλά από την άλλη δεν έχει τελειώσει αυτό που μας ένωσε. Όσο υπάρχει αυτό το κάτι, μάλλον θα συνεχίσουμε να είμαστε μαζί, όσο κι αν στιγμές στιγμές νιώθω πως πνίγομαι...


Εγώ είναι στιγμές που απλά με φοβίζει η μοναξιά..... Πολλές φορές έχει περάσει από το μυαλό μου το "αν χωρίζω θα βρεθεί κάπιος άλλος στον δρόμο μου που να αγαπήσει τα παιδιά μου και εμένα?" και αυτό με τραβάει πίσω.....

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> Καλώς το Πωλινάκι μας!
> Πόσες φορές χωρίζουμε μέχρι την μοναδική πραγματικά φορά που θα συμβεί;
> Τόσες όσες κι οι ταλαντεύσεις μας οι συναισθηματικές.Γιατί αν ήμασταν μέσα μας έτοιμες
> και σίγουρες πως αυτό θέλουμε,δεν πα να έχτιζε τα πόδια του με τσιμέντο στο σπίτι ο άλλος...
> θα γκρεμίζαμε με κομπρεσέρ το πατωμα προκειμένου να ελευθερωθούμε από μια σχέση,που έχει τελειώσει.
> Μέχρι τότε είμαστε λίγο..."τραβάτε με κι ας κλαίω".Ναι μεν,αλλά πολλά τα αλλά.Και βολεύει να ρίξουμε στον άλλον
> την ευθύνη της επιλογής της επανασύνδεσης και να σταθούμε παθητικά θετικά στην κίνηση αυτή,που ικανοποιεί
> την πλευρά του φόβου προς το μεγάλο βήμα της αλλαγής.Και συνεχίζουμε να είμαστε με το ένα πόδι έξω από τη σχέση
> ...


Καλημέρα Ναταλάκι μου!!!! Δυστυχώς έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο.... Οπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω, είναι φορές που φοβάμαι στην σκέψη της μοναξιάς (όχι πως τώρα δεν είμαι μόνη μου στον κόσμο μου, αλλά λέμε τώρα)... Και επίσης είναι και το ότι λυπάμαι τους γύρω μου, λυπάμαι να πληγώσω με την απόφασή μου..... Και φυσικά εννοείτε ότι πληγώνω εμένα, που δεν με λυπάμαι μιας και "καλά να πάθω" με τις επιλογές μου... Αυτό είναι που προσπαθώ να αλλάξω αυτό τον καιρό, και να καταφέρω να πάρω τις τελικές αποφάσεις μου με κεντρικό αποτέλεσμα την δικιά μου ευτυχία κιας πληγωθούν/κλάψουν/πονέσουν οι άλλοι... Και θα το καταφέρω, θα το καταφέρω γιατί πρέπει...

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα σας!!!!! Προχθές είχαμε ραντεβου με την διατροφολόγο. Τα αποτελέσματα στην ζυγαριά ήταν λίγο αποθαρριντικά, μείων 1μιση κιλό, αλλά έχασα αρκετούς πόντους από όλο το σώμα, και ίσως για την ζυγαριά να οφείλετε το γεγονός ότι περιμένω περίοδο και είμαι φουσκωμένη. 

Κάναμε κάπιες αλλαγές στην διατροφή και έχουμε επόμενο ραντεβού στις 18 του μήνα. 

Αναμένουμε λοιπόν!!!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Αντε και εις ανωτερα!!!!!

----------


## DimitrisM

polinaki1983 καλως σε βρηκα κι εσενα, οντας προσφατα εγγεγραμμενος στο φορουμ. Διαβασα την ιστορια σου απνευστι, συγκινηθηκα, στενοχωρηθηκα, θυμωσα, ταυτιστηκα και πηρα θαρρος. Εχω κι εγω στο ενεργητικο μου, οχι ενα αποτυχημενο χειρουργειο sleeve, αλλα ενα πετυχημενο. Απλα εγω με την αβλεψια μου και την ελλειψη πειθαρχιας μου προκαλεσα την αποτυχια του. Ειχα χασει 38 κιλα και πηρα πισω 41,5, μεσα σε 3 χρονια. Και τωρα ξεκιναω παλι την προσπαθεια με διατροφη και γυμναστικη. Μην απελπιζεσαι γιατι δεν εισαι μονη....ουτε στον αγωνα που κανεις ουτε σε ολα αυτα που σκεφτεσαι. Εδω θα ειμαστε να τα λεμε  :Smile:

----------


## eve30++

pollinaki, 

Μπράβο για την απώλεια!!! μην κοιτάς μόνο τη ζυγαριά, κοίτα το όλο σύνολο!!! 
:thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα σας.... Το κιλάκι που έχασα το πήρα πίσω.... οχι όμως και τους πόντους ( και αυτό είναι το παράξενο)...

Παραιτήθηκα για λίγο από την διατροφή μου λόγω κάπιων συμβάντων... έπεσα σε ψιλοκατάθληψη και τώρα προσπαθώ να μαζέψω τα συντρήμια μου, να βγάλω από το μυαλό μου ότι ο Θεός με θεωρεί ανίκανη, ή τουλάχιστον έτσι με κάνει να νιώθω, και να συνεχίσω από εκεί που έμεινα, με στόχο στις επόμενες 2 βδομάδες που θα κάνω για να δώ την διατροφολόγο μου, να έχω χάσει ξανά αυτό το κιλάκι που επέστρεψε.

----------


## eve30++

Polinaki, Kαλημέρα 

ε, μη μασάς τερτίπια της παλιοζυγαριάς είναι...πχ. φούσκωμα απο όσπρια,από αγχος, από λίγο αλκοόλ, από ξέχασα να πιω νερό χθες...αλλιώς θα ένιωθες και πρησμένη...και οι πόντοι θα επέστρεφαν και αυτοί...
χαλάρωσε και μην κάνεις αρνητικές σκέψεις, τα πράγματα θα πάρουν την σειρά τους σιγα σιγά σε όλους τους τομείς...ιδιαίτερα στα θέματα υγείας εύχομαι να έχουν πάει όλα κατ ευχήν.

----------


## dominique

Πωλίνα μου σε χαιρετώ,
Είμαι και εγώ από Κύπρο  έχω διαβάσει την ιστορία σου, τα περισσότερα τουλάχιστον μιας και είναι και 113 σελίδες και πραγματικά με ‘άγγιξες’ με όλα αυτά που περιγράφεις. 
Τι κάνεις; πώς είσαι; Όλα καλά με τον γάμο σου;

Πραγματικά εύχομαι να είσαι καλά 

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα σας......

Πόσος καιρός έχει περάσει............ Πάνω από χρόνος......... Και τί δεν έχει συμβεί μέσα σε αυτό τον χρόνο........... 

Έφτασα τα 110 κιλά.... Έμεινα έγκυος........ Έμεινα σπίτι κλεισμένη για να μπορέσω να κρατήσω το μωρό........ Ήμουν για αρκετό καιρό σε διάσταση κατά την διάρκεια την εγκυμοσύνης και χωρίς καμία απολύτως οικονομική βοήθεια από τον οποιονδήποτε..... "Ζητιάνεψα" για να ταΐσω τα μωρά μου..... Έδωσα την τελευταία ευκαιρία στον γάμο μου.... Γέννησα 5 βδομάδες πρόωρα (πολύ καλύτερα από τα άλλα μου παιδάκια).... Μετά την γέννα έφτασα τα 90 κιλά.........Βρήκα νέα δουλειά....... Ξαναπήρα βάρος και σήμερα είμαι 101 κιλά.............. Έχω πολύ σοβαρό πρόβλημα με τον αυχένα και την μέση μου...... 24/24 το σώμα είναι μουδιασμένο.... Μυρμιγκιάζει όπως θα μπορούσα να το περιγράψω......

Τώρα θα μου πείτε γιατί σας τα λέω όλα αυτά? Ούτε εγώ δεν ξέρω...... Ενιωσα την ανάγκη να επιστρέψω στο φόρουμ..... Την ανάγκη να μιλήσω σε κάποιον... Την ανάγκη να συνομιλήσω με άτομα που με καταλαβαίνουν..... Με άτομα που λέγοντας τους "ξανάπεσα στην βουλιμία" θα με καταλάβαιναν..... 

Θέλω να βγω, να φωνάξω πως όταν κλείνουν τα φώτα του σπιτιού μου, όταν πάνε όλοι για ύπνο, το μόνο φως που ανάβει είναι αυτό του ψυγείου...... Η μόνη ευχαρίστησή μου είναι να τρώω.... Το μόνο που με κάνει να νιώθω καλά..... Και μετά... μετά οι τύψεις.... τα δάκρυα...... ο πόνος...... και πάλι από την αρχή......

Θέλω να ξαναφτάσω τα 85 κιλά που ήμουν όταν γέννησα το δεύτερο μου παιδάκι..... Ομως δεν μπορώ μόνη μου.... Και στο δικό μου περιβάλλον δεν έχω καμία στήριξη.... Καμία βοήθεια από κανέναν σε αυτό το θέμα......

Σκέφτηκα λοιπον πως ίσως μαζί σας μπορέσω να ξανακάνω μία προσπάθεια..... Μία τελευταία προσπάθεια.......... Για το δικό μου καλό.... Για να σταματήσει το σώμα να είναι μονίμως μουδιασμένο........ Για να έχουν τα μωρά μου μία πιο υγιή μαμά...... Δυστυχώς το sleeve είναι σαν να μην το έκανα ποτέ.... Δεν υπάρχει πια μένα...... είμαι μόνη μου σε ένα δρόμο που δυσκολεύομαι να βαδίσω......

----------


## Άκης_ed

Πωλίνα, καλησπέρα. Εγώ σε διαβάζω πρώτη φορά και με σοκάρει η αλήθεια όσων γράφεις. Θέλω λίγο χρόνο να διαβάσω όλο το νήμα του τόπικ σου. Προς το παρόν θέλω να σε ρωτήσω για κάτι που γράφεις:"Δυστυχώς το sleeve είναι σαν να μην το έκανα ποτέ.... Δεν υπάρχει πια μένα". Εδώ εννοείς ότι δεν πέτυχε η επέμβαση που έκανες?

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Άκης_
> Πωλίνα, καλησπέρα. Εγώ σε διαβάζω πρώτη φορά και με σοκάρει η αλήθεια όσων γράφεις. Θέλω λίγο χρόνο να διαβάσω όλο το νήμα του τόπικ σου. Προς το παρόν θέλω να σε ρωτήσω για κάτι που γράφεις:"Δυστυχώς το sleeve είναι σαν να μην το έκανα ποτέ.... Δεν υπάρχει πια μένα". Εδώ εννοείς ότι δεν πέτυχε η επέμβαση που έκανες?


Η επέμβαση είχε "πετύχει" τότε που την είχα κάνει.....Γιαυτό και είχα καταφέρει να πέσω κάτω από 100 και να φτάσω στα 92 (85 μετά την γέννα του δεύτερου μωρού μου). το 99 είχα να το δω από τα 13 μου.... Όμως με την πάροδο του χρόνου οι μερίδες μεγαλώνουν και πάλι.... Και στο τέλος αν πάρεις ξανά τα κιλά σου, δεν έχεις παρά να κάνεις δίαιτα, να "στερήσεις" από σένα τον ίδιο αυτό που σε "ευχαριστεί", να πεινάσεις, και τότε ίσως καταφέρεις να ξαναχάσεις αυτά που πήρες πίσω.....

Επειδή με διαβάζεις για πρώτη φορά, δεν θα ξέρεις πως το sleeve ήταν η δεύτερη βαριατρική επέμβαση που έκανα.... Η πρώτη ήταν δακτύλιος στο στομάχι.....

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Πολύμνια καλώς ήρθες πίσω στην παρέα. Εδώ είμαστε να διαβάσουμε ότι σε απασχολεί, ότι σε αγχώνει, ότι σε καταρρακώνει. Εύχομαι τουλάχιστον να είσαι πλέον καλά εσύ κι η οικογένεια σου. 
Κακώς άφησες τις παλιές κακές διατροφικές συνήθειες να εισβάλουν στην καθημερινότητα σου όποια κι αν ήταν αυτή. Διάβασα κάποιες σελίδες απ'το θέμα σου αυτό και είδα πόσο πολύ έτρεξες για να κερδίσεις την πολυπόθητη ημερομηνία, πόσο υπέφερες με τον λαιμό σου όταν είχες ρινογαστρικό σωλήνα και γενικά πόσα θέματα υγείας σου προέκυψαν απ'το χειρουργείο κι έπειτα. Που κατάφερες και τα ξεπέρασες και ξαφνικά επιστρέφεις με ανατροπές στη ζωής σου κι επιπλέον κιλά.
Δεν είσαι η μόνη! Αυτό να το ξέρεις! Όλοι - όλες εδώ μέσα έχουμε και τραβάμε δύσκολο δρόμο, με απογοητεύσεις, αποτυχίες, στενοχώριες, άγχη... Αλλά η παρέα πάντα είναι εδώ να γράψει μια κουβέντα αισιοδοξίας, για να αισθανθούμε λίγο καλύτερα και να ξημερώσει ο Θεός την ημέρα με το χαμόγελο στο πρόσωπο μας.

Ό,τι θες εδώ είμαστε να διαβάσουμε προσεκτικά ότι σε απασχολεί και να σου δώσουμε και την δική μας ξεχωριστή γνώμη, για να αρχίσεις σιγά σιγά να επαναφέρεις την αισιόδοξη "βιονική" Πολύμνια πίσω! 

Καλώς μας ήρθες και πάλι! :love:

----------


## marulenia

Καλημέρα polinaki1983,

Κι εγώ νομίζω πρώτη φορά σε διαβάζω, αν και είσαι παλαίμαχος. 
Να χαίρεσαι τα ζουζούνια σου!!
Νομίζω τα παιδιά είναι ο μόνος ωραίος λόγος που παίρνει μια γυναίκα κιλά.

Αλήθεια σε θαυμάζω. Πώς τα βγάζεις πέρα με δουλειά, τρία ζουζούνια , σπίτι και χωρίς υποστήριξη όλα αυτά??!!..
Μου φαίνεται σχεδόν λογικό να στραφείς στον παλιό σου και γνώριμο "φίλο" το φαγητό για ευχαρίστηση και παρηγοριά... 
Κι εγώ στις στιγμές απόγνωσης όσο και να μην το θέλω στους υδατάνθρακες στρέφομαι...

Εύχομαι να βρεις τις ισορροπίες σου, πρώτα για σένα και μετά για όλους τους άλλους
Χάρηκα που σε γνώρισα

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Πολύμνια καλώς ήρθες πίσω στην παρέα. Εδώ είμαστε να διαβάσουμε ότι σε απασχολεί, ότι σε αγχώνει, ότι σε καταρρακώνει. Εύχομαι τουλάχιστον να είσαι πλέον καλά εσύ κι η οικογένεια σου. 
> Κακώς άφησες τις παλιές κακές διατροφικές συνήθειες να εισβάλουν στην καθημερινότητα σου όποια κι αν ήταν αυτή. Διάβασα κάποιες σελίδες απ'το θέμα σου αυτό και είδα πόσο πολύ έτρεξες για να κερδίσεις την πολυπόθητη ημερομηνία, πόσο υπέφερες με τον λαιμό σου όταν είχες ρινογαστρικό σωλήνα και γενικά πόσα θέματα υγείας σου προέκυψαν απ'το χειρουργείο κι έπειτα. Που κατάφερες και τα ξεπέρασες και ξαφνικά επιστρέφεις με ανατροπές στη ζωής σου κι επιπλέον κιλά.
> Δεν είσαι η μόνη! Αυτό να το ξέρεις! Όλοι - όλες εδώ μέσα έχουμε και τραβάμε δύσκολο δρόμο, με απογοητεύσεις, αποτυχίες, στενοχώριες, άγχη... Αλλά η παρέα πάντα είναι εδώ να γράψει μια κουβέντα αισιοδοξίας, για να αισθανθούμε λίγο καλύτερα και να ξημερώσει ο Θεός την ημέρα με το χαμόγελο στο πρόσωπο μας.
> 
> Ό,τι θες εδώ είμαστε να διαβάσουμε προσεκτικά ότι σε απασχολεί και να σου δώσουμε και την δική μας ξεχωριστή γνώμη, για να αρχίσεις σιγά σιγά να επαναφέρεις την αισιόδοξη "βιονική" Πολύμνια πίσω! 
> 
> Καλώς μας ήρθες και πάλι! :love:


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ κούκλα μου για το καλοσόρισμα... 

Αχ τί μου θύμισες.... το ρινογαστρικό..... Όντως προέκυψαν πολλά μετά το χειρουργείο τα οποία και αντιμετώπισα. Ένα όμως πρόβλημα δεν μπορώ να αντιμετωπίσω, την αναιμία που μου έχει δημιουργηθεί. Δυστυχώς ούτε με συμπληρώματα γίνετε κάτι, ούτε με την διατροφή.... Οι σκοτοδίνες ακόμα υπάρχουν, ακόμα είναι από τις "καλύτερες μου φίλες" που με επισκέπτονται καθημερινά.... Το ψάχνουμε να δούμε πως θα ανεβάσουμε σίδηρο/φεριτίνες/αιμοσφαιρίνη για να διορθώσουμε το πρόβλημα....

Την αισιόδοξη βιονική Πολύμνια ε? Λές να υπάρχει ακόμα? Αυτή που έγραφε και τελείωνε τις προτάσεις την πάντα με !!!!! και όχι με ............ Και εγώ αυτήν θέλω, αλλά ψάχνω και δεν την βρίσκω... κάπου έχει κρυφτεί και δεν λέει να εμφανιστεί έστω και λίγο....

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by marulenia_
> Καλημέρα polinaki1983,
> 
> Κι εγώ νομίζω πρώτη φορά σε διαβάζω, αν και είσαι παλαίμαχος. 
> Να χαίρεσαι τα ζουζούνια σου!!
> Νομίζω τα παιδιά είναι ο μόνος ωραίος λόγος που παίρνει μια γυναίκα κιλά.
> 
> Αλήθεια σε θαυμάζω. Πώς τα βγάζεις πέρα με δουλειά, τρία ζουζούνια , σπίτι και χωρίς υποστήριξη όλα αυτά??!!..
> Μου φαίνεται σχεδόν λογικό να στραφείς στον παλιό σου και γνώριμο "φίλο" το φαγητό για ευχαρίστηση και παρηγοριά... 
> ...


Καλημέρα κοριτσάκι μου.... Από ότι είδα οι περισσότεροι μέσα στο φόρουμ είστε "νέοι" και εγώ μιας και έχει πάνω από χρόνο να συμμετάσχω, λογικό να μην με έχεις γνωρίσει!!! 

Πως τα βγάζω πέρα με 3 παιδιά, δουλειά και σπίτι? Προσπαθώ να ζω για το σήμερα... Άλλωστε για μένα πια νομίζω δεν υπάρχει αύριο..... Ίσως γιαυτό και να έχω παραιτηθεί από κάθε προσπάθεια σε θέματα διατροφής... Γιατί αφού δεν υπάρχει το αύριο, ας χαρώ σήμερα με τον μοναδικό φίλο που δεν θα μου γκρινιάξει/φωνάξει/στεναχωρήσει ποτέ, το φαγητό......

Θέλω όμως να το αλλάξω αυτό.... Δεν έχω τρελλαθεί τελείως ακόμα (κι ας με λένε τρελλή).... Ακόμα ξέρω πως κάνω κακό στον εαυτό μου με αυτό τον τρόπο.... Και το μόνο που ζητάω (αλλά δεν βρίσκω) είναι στήριξη στο να μπορέσω να "χωρίσω" από αυτόν τον για χρόνια κολλητό μου φίλο.....

Δυστυχώς αυτή την στήριξη δεν την βρίσκω στους γύρω μου... Κανείς δεν μπορεί να με καταλάβει.....

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

polinaki γεια σου κ από εμένα. έχω διαβάσει πολλά ποστ σου έχω δει κ φώτο σου από πριν κ μετά. τα παλιά τα μέλη έχουν αφήσει παρακαταθήκη εδώ για τους νέους. χαίρομαι που βλέπω οτι το φόρουμ ξεχνιέται μεν όταν όλα βαίνουν καλώς ,κ αυτό το βρίσκω θετικό, αλλά δν ξεχνιέται για πάντα. επίσης έχω διαπιστώσει οτι τα μέλη όταν επιστρέφουν βρίσκονται στο σημείο που θέλουν κ μπορούν να τολμήσουν αλλαγές.
καλή αρχή στην καινούρια σου προσπάθειά.

----------


## baklavas

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Άλλωστε για μένα πια νομίζω δεν υπάρχει αύριο.....


Αγνοώντας αυτές τις πίπες (που ΟΛΟΙ λέμε όταν συμβαίνει να είμαστε στις μαύρες μας - και που σε μένα συμβαίνει 24/7) θα ήθελα να σε παρακαλέσω να δεις την αλήθεια κάπως πιο αντικειμενικά.
Είσαι 100 κιλά και 32 χρονών. Η ζωή είναι ακόμα μπροστά σου και τα επιπλέον κιλά που έχεις να χάσεις είναι σχετικά λίγα.
Με την εμπειρία σου ήδη έχεις καταλάβει ότι μαγικές συνταγές δεν υπάρχουν. Επίσης έχεις καταλάβει ότι τρως επειδή ξεσπάς στο φαγητό που είναι για σένα παρηγοριά. Ακριβώς όπως ένας αλκοολικός, ένας καπνιστής, ένας ναρκομανής, ένας τζογαδόρος... Όμως η συνειδητοποίηση και κατανόηση αυτών των πραγμάτων είναι ένα σημαντικότατο πρώτο βήμα στην προσπάθεια απαλλαγής από το πρόβλημα.
Εσύ φαίνεται ότι το έχεις κάνει αυτό το βήμα. Οπότε βρίσκεσαι πιο κοντά στην λύση.

Τι θα έλεγες αν έβαζες σαν στόχο να φύγεις από την παχυσαρκία 2ου βαθμού που είσαι τώρα και να βρεθείς στην απλή παχυσαρκία; Αυτό μπορεί να είναι από πανεύκολο έως δύσκολο αλλά σίγουρα το να χάσεις 4 κιλά δεν είναι "εξαιρετικά" δύσκολο.

Το ότι γνωρίζεις και κατανοείς ότι η προσφυγή στο φαγητό σού δίνει μια προσωρινή (με ελάχιστη διάρκεια) ευχαρίστηση ενώ δημιουργεί άλλα πολύ μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα, θα σε βοηθήσει. Όχι, να μην πας στο ψυγείο για να βρεις παρηγοριά. Σκέψου ότι αν κρατηθείς θα αισθανθείς πιο δυνατή κι αυτό θα σου αρέσει πιο πολύ από το φαγητό. Έστω και αν καταφέρνεις να κρατηθείς την μία μόνο μέρα μέσα σε κάθε βδομάδα. Χτες (δες εδώ) έφαγα αρκετά σωστά και είμαι εντάξει με τον εαυτό μου (σε αυτό το κομμάτι). Προχτές (δες εδώ) έφαγα ένα σωρό βλακείες και αυτό χάλασε ακόμα περισσότερο την ήδη βεβαρημένη κακή μου ψυχολογία.

Οι άνθρωποι είμαστε μέσα σε μια φουρτουνιασμένη θάλασσα και προσπαθούμε να κρατηθούμε στη επιφάνεια. Αλλά αυτό μας κουράζει κι έτσι ψάχνουμε να βρούμε κάτι για να κρατηθούμε. Είναι ανθρώπινο αυτό και συμβαίνει σε όλους. Δεν διαφέρεις από τους υπόλοιπους ανθρώπους!

----------


## eleni1986

Πωλίνα καλησπέρα, επειδή για αρκετό καιρό διάβαζα το φόρουμ αυτό, σε έβλεπα και σε χαιρόμουν! Κατάφερες πολλά, με αισιοδοξία και πολλή δύναμη. Τα 100 κιλά δεν είναι τόσο φοβερά, είναι ένα εξάμηνο δίαιτας και σωστής διατροφής και από εκεί και πέρα συντήρηση και πειθαρχία. Όλοι φοβούνται και φοβόμαστε αν θα τα καταφέρουμε, αλλά προσπαθούμε. Και ειδικά εσύ ξέρεις από αγώνες και νίκες. 
Όσον αφορά στα υπόλοιπα, δες τα θετικά, έχεις τα παιδάκια σου, βρήκες νέα δουλειά, θα νιώθεις ως ένα βαθμό αυτόνομη, θα αρχίσεις να τρέφεσαι σωστά και θα επανέλθεις!! Όλα καλά θα πάνε..

----------


## anna65

Αχ Πωλίνα μου, πάντα μόνο το σήμερα ζούμε, το αύριο είναι πολύ μακρυά! Κι αν η ζυγαριά δείξει κάτι παραπάνω, υπάρχουν τα ζουζούνια γύρω μας που προτιμούν τη μαμά τους ζουμερή και ορεξάτη, παρά μουρτζούφα και παραιτημένη. Μην βάλεις καν στο πρόγραμμά σου προσπάθεια για δίαιτες και λοιπές χαζομαρίτσες. Κοίταξε πρώτα να ξαναδείς το ουράνιο τόξο. Ψάξε μέσα σου, γύρω σου, πλάι σου - κι αν είναι χωμένο σε καμιά σοκολάτα, μην χολοσκάς. Μόνο όταν δεις την ελπίδα και σε αγγίξει, θα μπορέσεις να αντέξεις άλλο ένα διαιτητικό γύρο - και η σληβ βοήθημα για δίαιτα είναι, δεν είναι πανάκεια, το ήξερες καλά αυτό! 
Και στην τελική, σ'όποιον αρέσουμε, για τους άλλους ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΟΥΜΕ!
Φιλιά

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα παιδιά. Έκανα μέρες να σας απαντήσω γιατί είχα το μικρούλι μου πολύ άρρωστο. Ακόμα είναι άρρωστο δηλαδή αλλά σήμερα ήρθα δουλειά και έχω λίγο χρόνο και για μένα!!!! 

Μέσα στο Σαββατοκυρίακο σκέφτηκα πολλά πράγματα. Σκέφτηκα πως θα πρέπει να βρω μία λύση ούτως ώστε τα μωρά μου να έχουν δίπλα τους μία χαμογελαστή μαμά, που να θέλει και να έχει όρεξη να παίξει μαζί τους, όπως είπε και η anna65 πιο πάνω. 

Επίσης πήρα την απόφαση ότι προς το παρών ΔΕΝ θα ασχοληθώ με το να ακολουθήσω ένα πρόγραμμα διατροφής. Αυτό όπως που θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω είναι να βάλω μία τάξη στην υφιστάμενη διατροφή μου, και να προσπαθήσω να κρατήσω σταθερά τα 101 κιλά μου (φυσικά αν πάνε πιο κάτω δεν θα με ενοχλήσει, αλλά εννοώ να μην πάνε πιο πάνω). 

Αύριο έχω ραντεβού για πρώτη φορά με νευροχειρούργο, για το πρόβλημα που έχω στον αυχένα και στην μέση. Σας το είπα ότι είμαι μονίμως μουδιασμένη? Ότι το δεξί μου χέρι δεν έχει ούτε καν αίσθηση ζεστού-κρύου και ότι δεν το νιώθω καθόλου από το μούδιασμα? Ευτυχώς δηλαδή μου είμαι αριστερόχειρας, όχι πως το αριστερό είναι καλύτερο αλλά τουλάχιστον μπορώ να το ελέγχω. Το δεξί μου χέρι ότι κίνηση κάνει είναι απλά εντολές που του δίνω, χωρίς όμως να μπορώ να ελέγξω και αν τις κάνει σωστά. Πχ πιάνω ένα ποτήρι, όμως δεν νιώθω ούτε ότι κρατάει το ποτήρι, ούτε με πόση δύναμη το κρατάει, ούτε καν αν το κρατάει καλά. Ξέρετε πόσα πιάτα και ποτήρια έχω σπάσει με αυτό τον τρόπο? Είμαι σίγουρη λοιπόν πως αυτός ο γιατρός το πρώτο πράγμα που θα πει θα είναι να χάσω βάρος. Πόσο εύκολα μπορεί να το πει κάποιος αυτό.... Εχει δοκιμάσει ποτέ όμως να δει πόσο δύσκολο είναι? Τέλος πάντων, θέλω να πιστεύω πως ίσως αυτά που θα μου πει θα με κάνουν να ξαναβρώ την δύναμη σε κάποια φάση να ξαναπροσπαθήσω. 

Ξέρετε πιο είναι το "γελίο" με μένα? Το ότι στις εγκυμοσύνες που πάντα έχανα βάρος, αντί να βάλω. Όμως ξέρετε γιατί γινόταν αυτό? Επειδή, δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά όταν είμαι έγκυος μπορώ να ακολουθώ το πρόγραμμά μου καταγράμμα, χωρίς καμία απολύτως εξαίρεση, χωρίς να εν δώσω σε κανένα πειρασμό, μπορώ να πω ΟΧΙ σε όλα αυτά που υπό κανονικές συνθήκες ήταν πάντα μέρος της διατροφής μου. Μόλις γεννήσω όμως αυτό το πράγμα φεύγει!!! Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να το ελέγξω!!! Είναι λες και το σώμα και το μυαλό μου λένε τώρα που δεν έχουμε κανέναν άλλο να εξαρτάτε από μας για να μεγαλώσει, ας πάμε πίσω στις παλιές κακές μας συνήθειες!!!!

Αχ πάλι σας ζάλισα! Πηδάω από το ένα θέμα στο άλλο έτσι στο άσχετο. Όμως νιώθω πως μόνο σε σας μπορώ να τα πω και να με καταλάβετε. 

Σας φιλώ γλυκά για την ώρα!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by baklavas_
> 
> Με την εμπειρία σου ήδη έχεις καταλάβει ότι μαγικές συνταγές δεν υπάρχουν. Επίσης έχεις καταλάβει ότι τρως επειδή ξεσπάς στο φαγητό που είναι για σένα παρηγοριά. Ακριβώς όπως ένας αλκοολικός, ένας καπνιστής, ένας ναρκομανής, ένας τζογαδόρος... Όμως η συνειδητοποίηση και κατανόηση αυτών των πραγμάτων είναι ένα σημαντικότατο πρώτο βήμα στην προσπάθεια απαλλαγής από το πρόβλημα.
> Εσύ φαίνεται ότι το έχεις κάνει αυτό το βήμα. Οπότε βρίσκεσαι πιο κοντά στην λύση.
> 
> Τι θα έλεγες αν έβαζες σαν στόχο να φύγεις από την παχυσαρκία 2ου βαθμού που είσαι τώρα και να βρεθείς στην απλή παχυσαρκία; Αυτό μπορεί να είναι από πανεύκολο έως δύσκολο αλλά σίγουρα το να χάσεις 4 κιλά δεν είναι "εξαιρετικά" δύσκολο.


Αγαπητέ φίλε Baklava, δεν θα σύγκρινα τον αλκοολικό και όλους τους υπόλοιπους που ανέφερες με κάποιον ο οποίος είναι εθυσμένος στο φαγητό για τον μοναδικό λόγο ότι το φαγητό είναι μέρος της ζωής μας, δεν μπορεί κάποιος να πει δεν θα ξαναφάω. Το ποτό, το τσιγάρο, ο τζόγος κτλ όμως είναι πράγματα τα οποία μπορείς να αποφύγεις. Μπορείς να πεις θα κλειδοθώ σπίτι και δεν θα πάω να αγοράσω ποτό, τσιγάρο, δεν θα πάω στην λέσχη να παίξω κτλ, και όσο δύσκολο και να είναι, σιγά σιγά μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις. Το φαγητό όμως είναι εκεί, δεν μπορείς να πεις δεν θα φάω ξανά τίποτα και να εξαφανίσεις κάθε είδος μορφής φαγητού από το σπίτι. Θα μου πεις, ναι, αλλά μπορείς να έχεις μόνο υγιεινά φαγητά στο σπίτι, και εγώ θα σου απαντήσω ναι, αλλά ποιος λέει ότι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις υπερφαγία με τα υγιεινά φαγητά? Πόσο υγιεινό μπορεί να είναι αν κάτσεις και φας 2 κιλά μπανάνες, 1 κιλό γιαούρτι κτλ? 

Επίσης με βάση τους υπολογισμούς που βρίσκω, είμαι 36.21 ΒΜΙ δηλαδή όπως είπες και εσύ στον 2ο βαθμό παχυσαρκίας. Για να βρεθώ όμως στην απλή παχυσαρκία δηλαδή στο ΒΜΙ 30, πρέπει να γίνω 85 κιλά!!!!! Αυτόν τον αριθμό τον είδα μόνο 1 φορά στην ζυγαριά μου!!!!!!!!!!!!! Και δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο να τον ξαναδώ, όσο και να λέμε σιγά, μόνο 16 κιλά είναι!!!!! Μου φαίνονται τόοοοοοοοοοοοοοσα πολλά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Δεν λέω ότι σε κάπια φάση δεν θα προσπαθήσω, όμως τώρα ο στόχος μου είναι να μην πάω πιο πάνω απο τα 101 που είμαι. Ας καταφέρω πρώτα αυτό και μετά βλέπουμε!!!!

Φιλούθκια πολλά! 

ΥΓ: Δεν ξέρω αν το προσέξατε, αλλά νομίζω πως η Πωλίνα με τα !!!! άρχισε να επιστρέφει :smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smile grin:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Έτσι μπράβο το κορίτσι μας! Είναι όμορφο να μπαίνουν σε τάξη τα τόσα μπερδεμένα στην ζωή μας! Το χεράκι σου θα θέλει ξεκούραση γιατί 3 παιδάκια θέλουν μονίμως αγκαλίτσες! 

Περαστικά στο μικρούλι σου και σύντομα να μας πει τα νέα σου μετά την επίσκεψη στον νευροχειρουργό! :yes:

----------


## baklavas

Ναι Πωλινάκι. Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σε αυτό που λες ότι το φαγητό δεν γίνεται να το κόψεις γιατί είναι κάτι που χρειάζεσαι για να ζήσεις. Δεν διαφωνούμε σε αυτό.
Εκεί που θα διαφωνήσουμε (και φυσικά εγώ έχω πάντα δίκιο χεχεχε) είναι στο ότι παχυσαρκία πρώτου βαθμού είναι όταν έχουμε ΒΜΙ μεταξύ 30 και 34,9. Άρα εσύ με ύψος 1,67 θα έχεις στα 97 κιλά ΒΜΙ=34,8 δηλαδή παχυσαρκία 1ου βαθμού. Και μεταξύ μας τώρα δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο. Δεν είναι παιχνιδάκι, δεν είναι εύκολο αλλά δεν είναι ακατόρθωτο. Γι αυτό σου είπα να βάλεις έναν πρώτο στόχο να φύγεις από την σοβαρή παχυσαρκία (2ου βαθμού) και να προσπαθήσεις να μην ξανανέβεις. Μην σε νοιάζει για τον μεθεπόμενο στόχο. Κοίτα πάντα μόνο τον επόμενο.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by baklavas_
> Ναι Πωλινάκι. Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σε αυτό που λες ότι το φαγητό δεν γίνεται να το κόψεις γιατί είναι κάτι που χρειάζεσαι για να ζήσεις. Δεν διαφωνούμε σε αυτό.
> Εκεί που θα διαφωνήσουμε * (και φυσικά εγώ έχω πάντα δίκιο χεχεχε)*  είναι στο ότι παχυσαρκία πρώτου βαθμού είναι όταν έχουμε ΒΜΙ μεταξύ 30 και 34,9. Άρα εσύ με ύψος 1,67 θα έχεις στα 97 κιλά ΒΜΙ=34,8 δηλαδή παχυσαρκία 1ου βαθμού. Και μεταξύ μας τώρα δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο. Δεν είναι παιχνιδάκι, δεν είναι εύκολο αλλά δεν είναι ακατόρθωτο. Γι αυτό σου είπα να βάλεις έναν πρώτο στόχο να φύγεις από την σοβαρή παχυσαρκία (2ου βαθμού) και να προσπαθήσεις να μην ξανανέβεις. Μην σε νοιάζει για τον μεθεπόμενο στόχο. Κοίτα πάντα μόνο τον επόμενο.


Αυτό το αλάθητο το έχω και εγώ!!!! 

Δείκτης Μάζας Σώματος (BMI): 36,21

Είστε στον 2ο βαθμό παχυσαρκίας πρέπει να χάσετε βάρος με την βοήθεια κάποιου ειδικού.


Λιποσαρκία < 19,5	
Κανονικό βάρος 19,5 - 24,9	
1ος βαθμός παχυσαρκίας	25 - 29,9	
2ος βαθμός παχυσαρκίας	30 - 40	
3ος βαθμός παχυσαρκίας > 40 

Με βάση το πιο πάνω έχω δίκαιο :P

----------


## polinaki1983

Φυσικά να σου πω την αλήθεια, ποτέ δεν είχα όνειρο να φτάσω τα 65-68 κιλά, που υποτίθεται πως είναι το φυσιολογικό μου βάρος με βάση το ύψος μου. Όταν είχα φτάσει τα 85 νομίζω ήμουνα υπέροχη, επομένως αν, λέω αν, το καταφέρω ξανά θα είναι θαύμα!!!

Αυτή είμαι εγώ στα 85 κιλά, 3 βδομάδες αφότου γέννησα το 2 μου παιδάκι!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Όμορφη! Τα 85 δεν είναι μακριά όμως! Θα χάσεις όμως τα περίσσια όποτε είσαι έτοιμη!
Κάνε όπως είπες. Οργάνωσε την καθημερινή διατροφή σου κι απέφυγε τις συσκευασμένες διατροφικές βόμβες!

----------


## baklavas

Πωλινάκι υπάρχουν διάφορες κατηγοριοποιήσεις στον δείκτη μάζας σώματος αλλά οι περισσότερες ακολουθούν τον κανόνα που αναφέρει και η wikipedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Body_mass_index#Categories


Επίσης, σύμφωνα με αυτό που λες εσύ, εγώ δεν είναι υπέρβαρος αλλά παχύσαρκος. Λυπάμαι αλλά δεν με συμφέρει οπότε έχω δίκιο εγώ...Τελεία και παύλα! :bigsmile:

----------


## marulenia

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> Ξέρετε πιο είναι το "γελίο" με μένα? Το ότι στις εγκυμοσύνες που πάντα έχανα βάρος, αντί να βάλω. Όμως ξέρετε γιατί γινόταν αυτό? Επειδή, δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά όταν είμαι έγκυος μπορώ να ακολουθώ το πρόγραμμά μου καταγράμμα, χωρίς καμία απολύτως εξαίρεση, χωρίς να εν δώσω σε κανένα πειρασμό, μπορώ να πω ΟΧΙ σε όλα αυτά που υπό κανονικές συνθήκες ήταν πάντα μέρος της διατροφής μου. Μόλις γεννήσω όμως αυτό το πράγμα φεύγει!!! Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να το ελέγξω!!! Είναι λες και το σώμα και το μυαλό μου λένε τώρα που δεν έχουμε κανέναν άλλο να εξαρτάτε από μας για να μεγαλώσει, ας πάμε πίσω στις παλιές κακές μας συνήθειες!!!!


Αχ δεν είναι καθόλου γελοίο αυτό που λες  :Smile:  
Είναι τρυφερό, γλυκό και το πιο όμορφο πράγμα στον κόσμο!!!
Και επίσης μου θυμίζει τη δική μου τη μανούλα η οποία ήταν από παιδί παχύσαρκη, ήταν συνεχώς σε στερητικές δίαιτες χωρίς πολλά αποτελέσματα, λατρεύει το φαγητό και απέκτησε διαβήτη, υπέρταση και χοληστερίνη κι όμως και στις 2 τις εγκυμοσύνες για το καλό των παιδιών της ήταν μοντελάκι...

Τη θυμάμαι να λέει με παράπονο πως πάντα της δίναν θέση στο λεωφορείο γιατί γενικά είχε μεγάλη κοιλιά εκτός από τις εγκυμοσύνες της γιατί τότε ήταν τόσο αδύνατη που δε φαινόταν...

----------


## polinaki1983

Να'μαι και εγώ!!!!! 

Χάθηκα τις τελευταίες μέρες αλλά είμαι δικαιολογημένη! Είχα τον μεγάλο με ανεμοβλογιά στο σπίτι, αλλά ακόμα χειρότερα είχα το βρέφος για 3 βδομάδες άρρωστο, πήγαμε συνολικά 3 φορές στο νοσοκομείο και το μόνο που μας έδιναν ήταν εισπνεόμενα ενώ το μωρό χειροτέρευε. Προσπάθησα να το κάνω εισαγωγή στο νοσοκομείο αλλά η απάντησή τους ήταν ότι ότι θεραπεία κάνω στο σπίτι θα την κάνω και εκεί και απλά θα ταλαιπωρηθώ. Τελικά πήρα το μωρό την Τετάρτη που μας πέρασε ιδιωτικά σε γιατρό (έδωσα και 100 ευρουλάκια σε γιατρό και φάρμακα αλλά χαλάλι της μικρής) και ο γιατρός είπε πως η μικρή είχε πολύ σοβαρή μόλυνση στους πνεύμονες και απορούσε πως οι άλλοι γιατροί δεν το είδαν αυτό και μας έδωσε πολύ δυνατή θεραπεία για να κάνουμε. Το μωρό είναι ήδη πολύ καλύτερα ευτυχώς!!!!!

Πήγα και εγώ στον νευροχειρούργο την Τετάρτη και μου είπε πως 1) χρειάζομαι γυμναστική και 2) να χάσω τουλάχιστον 25 κιλά. Αν κάνω αυτά τα 2 δεν θα χρειαστεί να χειρουργηθώ γιατί θα σταματήσει να πιέζετε το νεύρο που μου προκαλεί τα μουδιάσματα. Του είπα πως με 3 μωρά πόσο εύκολα είναι να γυμναστώ? Και μου είπε κάτι μου στην αρχή με σόκαρε αλλά μετά είδα πως είχε δίκαιο. Μου είπε "μην αφιερώνεις στα μωρά σου τον χρόνο που έπρεπε να αφιερώνεις σε σένα. Τα μωρά σου χρειάζονται μία μαμά υγιή που να έχει όρεξη να ασχοληθεί μαζί τους. Αν τους αφιερώνεις όλο σου τον χρόνο, τότε θα έρθει η στιγμή που δεν θα είσαι καλά και δεν θα μπορείς να τους προσφέρεις απολύτως τίποτα." Πόσο μα πόσο δίκαιο έχει..... 

Τώρα λοιπόν μας μένει να πάρω μία καινούρια ζυγαριά (γιατί αυτή που είχα ήταν γυάλινη, έκανε βουτιά από την ντουλάπα και έγινε 1000000000 κομματάκια) και να προσπαθήσω να βάλω ένα πρόγραμμα διατροφής στην ζωή μου. Ο άντρας μου λέει πως επειδή ασχολούμαι με την κουζίνα, και ξέρω από υπέροχες γεύσεις, είναι δύσκολο να κάνω διατροφή. Πρέπει λοιπόν να του αποδείξω πως δίαιτα και σωστή διατροφή δεν σημαίνει μόνο άγευστα, βραστά ή σκέτα ψητά, αλλά μπορούν να είναι και πεντανόστημα!!!!

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

ναι να τρως νόστιμα φαγητά, απλά λίγο προσοχή στις ποσότητες. 
περαστικά στο παιδί σου κ καλή αρχή στην προσπάθειά σου
πολύ ωραία που ξέθαψες ,μεταφορικά, την ζυγαριά ,κ ας έσπασε ,είναι σημάδι για νέα αρχή!
πολύ ωραία που ξέθαψες κ την συνταγή με τον γύρο κοτόπουλο!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> ναι να τρως νόστιμα φαγητά, απλά λίγο προσοχή στις ποσότητες. 
> περαστικά στο παιδί σου κ καλή αρχή στην προσπάθειά σου
> πολύ ωραία που ξέθαψες ,μεταφορικά, την ζυγαριά ,κ ας έσπασε ,είναι σημάδι για νέα αρχή!
> πολύ ωραία που ξέθαψες κ την συνταγή με τον γύρο κοτόπουλο!


Μαντάμ σου σου με τις ποσότητες δεν έχω θέμα, δεν μπορώ ούτως ή άλλως να φάω και πολύ μεγάλες ποσότητες, είναι η συχνότητα των γευμάτων μου το πρόβλημά μου, καθώς επίσης και το ότι τις θερμίδες μου εγώ δεν τις τρώω, τις πίνω (βλέπε χυμούς, καφέδες κτλ)!!!! 

Έχω ακόμη μία συνταγή για γύρο κοτόπουλο που κάνω που νομίζω είναι ακόμη πιο ωραία!!!! Να την γράψω?

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

α καλά λες ξέχασα οτι είσαι κ με σλιβ

ναι να βάλεις. εγώ τις μελετάω όλες εδώ στο φόρουμ κ πολλές τις κάνω κιόλας αν μου φανούν εύκολες

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> α καλά λες ξέχασα ότι είσαι κ με σλιβ
> 
> ναι να βάλεις. εγώ τις μελετάω όλες εδώ στο φόρουμ κ πολλές τις κάνω κιόλας αν μου φανούν εύκολες


Την έβαλα!!!!!! Να δοκιμάσεις τότε και το μακλούμπα!!!! Είναι απλά Θεϊκό φαγητό!!! Άσε που μπορείς να βράσεις το κοτόπουλο το ένα βράδυ και να τελειώσεις το φαγητό την επομένη αν παίζει θέμα χρόνου!!!

(Γιαυτό και οι γύροι μου θέλουν 1 βράδυ στο ψυγείο, λόγω χρόνου):starhit::starhit::starhit:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Πολίνα περαστικά στην μικρούλα σου! Χαλάλι της το επιπλέον έξοδο, αρκεί να γίνει καλά!
Όσο για σένα, καλά στα είπε ο γιατρός! Άκου την συμβουλή του και προχώρα! Δεν είναι τίποτε να πηγαίνεις έστω 3 φορές την εβδομάδα γυμναστήριο από κάνα 2ωρο την φορά κι όσο για την μαγειρική, είμαι σίγουρη πως με την λατρεία που της έχεις θα κάνεις διαιτητικά θαύματα! Προχώρα μην σε φοβάσαι! :thumbup:  :Big Grin:

----------


## polinaki1983

Και ο αγώνας συνεχίζετε!!!! Χτες το βράδυ η "μεγάλη" μου η κόρη είχε τα πρώτα 3 σπυράκια από ανεμοβλογιά..... Ο Θεός να την βοηθήσει να μην βγάλει στο προσωπάκι της και να την περάσει ήπια, μιας και είναι και χωρίς εμβόλια το χρυσό μου.... 

Όσο για μένα, πρέπει να βάλω κάποια πράγματα στην θέση τους, να πάω να να αγοράσω μία ζυγαριά και να βάλω ένα μικρό στόχο..... 

Μαρία μου πολύ όμορφα το λες να πάω γυμναστήριο 3 φορές την βδομάδα για 2 ώρες την φορά. Και εγώ θα το ήθελα, αλλά πότε? Δουλεύω από τις 8μιση μέχρι τις 5, φεύγω από την δουλειά και πάω να πάρω τα κορίτσια μου από το σχολείο τους, μέχρι να πάμε σπίτι πάει 6. Έχω να μαγειρέψω, να διαβάσω του μεγάλου, να φάμε, να τους κάνω μπάνιο, και όλα αυτά μέχρι τις 8μιση, να παίξουμε όλοι μαζί για 15 λεπτά, και 8:45 πρέπει να πάνε στο κρεβάτι τους για νανάκια. Ε μετά πλένω τα πιάτα, βάζω κανά πλυντήριο, κάνω και εγώ ένα μπάνιο και είμαι πτώμα!!!!

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

για μένα η καλύτερη λύση για γυμναστική είναι να βγαίνεις να περπατάς 3-4 χλμ την μέρα ή να κάνεις καμιά άσκηση απτο Youtube.

περαστικά κ στη μικρή.

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa_ed

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Και ο αγώνας συνεχίζετε!!!! Χτες το βράδυ η "μεγάλη" μου η κόρη είχε τα πρώτα 3 σπυράκια από ανεμοβλογιά..... Ο Θεός να την βοηθήσει να μην βγάλει στο προσωπάκι της και να την περάσει ήπια, μιας και είναι και χωρίς εμβόλια το χρυσό μου.... 
> 
> Όσο για μένα, πρέπει να βάλω κάποια πράγματα στην θέση τους, να πάω να να αγοράσω μία ζυγαριά και να βάλω ένα μικρό στόχο..... 
> 
> Μαρία μου πολύ όμορφα το λες να πάω γυμναστήριο 3 φορές την βδομάδα για 2 ώρες την φορά. Και εγώ θα το ήθελα, αλλά πότε? Δουλεύω από τις 8μιση μέχρι τις 5, φεύγω από την δουλειά και πάω να πάρω τα κορίτσια μου από το σχολείο τους, μέχρι να πάμε σπίτι πάει 6. Έχω να μαγειρέψω, να διαβάσω του μεγάλου, να φάμε, να τους κάνω μπάνιο, και όλα αυτά μέχρι τις 8μιση, να παίξουμε όλοι μαζί για 15 λεπτά, και 8:45 πρέπει να πάνε στο κρεβάτι τους για νανάκια. Ε μετά πλένω τα πιάτα, βάζω κανά πλυντήριο, κάνω και εγώ ένα μπάνιο και είμαι πτώμα!!!!


Αν πάρεις σπίτι ένα οικονομικό διάδρομο, ποδήλατο, ελλειπτικό, και κάνεις λίγο κάθε βράδυ που πέφτουν τα παιδιά για ύπνο, βλέποντας τιβί ; Και ένα 20λεπτο-μισάωρο κάθε μέρα, ή μέρα παρά μέρα, είναι μεγάλη δουλειά !

----------


## polinaki1983

kokkinoskoufitsa μου το είχα δοκιμάσει παλιά!!!!! Τελικά το ποδήλατο κατάληξε κρεμάστρα ρούχων!!! Μάλλον θα ακολουθήσω αυτό που είπε η Μαντάμ σου σου, έστω και για 20 λεπτά κάθε βράδυ (όποτε δεν βρέχει δηλαδή) με μουσικούλα στα αυτιά! Ετσι θα φεύγω και από την ρουτίνα της ζωής μου και από τις σκέψεις μου! Θα σας ενημερώσω πως θα πάει!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μια άλλη ιδέα είναι να το ρίχνεις στο χορό, μαζί με τα πιτσιρικάκια, κάποιες φορές μες την εβδομάδα που δεν έχεις κέφι να βγεις έξω για περπάτημα! Κι αυτά θα χαρούνε αλλά κι εσύ θα έχεις κάνει την γυμναστικούλα σου με διασκεδαστικό τρόπο!  :Wink:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Μια άλλη ιδέα είναι να το ρίχνεις στο χορό, μαζί με τα πιτσιρικάκια, κάποιες φορές μες την εβδομάδα που δεν έχεις κέφι να βγεις έξω για περπάτημα! Κι αυτά θα χαρούνε αλλά κι εσύ θα έχεις κάνει την γυμναστικούλα σου με διασκεδαστικό τρόπο!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup::thumbup:

Αυτό το κάνω καθημερινά!!!!! Δώστου Gangnamstyle, lambada, makarena!!!! Αυτες είναι οι επιλογές της Αμαλίας μου και θέλει να τα χορεύουμε μαζί μιας και εγώ της τα έδειξα πρώτη φορά!!!!!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Οπότε την γυμναστικούλα σου την έχεις! Μια χαρά είσαι! 
Σιγά σιγά να βάλεις και το "μανικάκι" να δουλεύει, που'χει τεμπελιάσει!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Πωλινάκι καλησπέρα!
Δεν έχουμε μιλήσει ποτέ, όμως έπεσα τυχαία στο τόπικ σου και διάβασα την ιστορία σου.
Αυτό που θέλω να σου πω είναι να μην το βάζεις κάτω! Για κανέναν λόγο!
Κι εγώ έχω περάσει χρόνια ολόκληρα μες στην θλίψη. Πίστευα ότι όλα είναι μάταια.
Κι όμως αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι απίστευτα αισιόδοξη και μάλιστα έχω καταφέρει ν' αντιμετωπίσω την συναισθηματική υπερφαγία που με βασάνιζε από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου!
Όλοι μπορούμε να βρούμε το φως στην άκρη του τούνελ, όπως γράφεις και στον τίτλο του τόπικ σου!

Έχεις 3 υπέροχα πλάσματα που σε θέλουν υγιή και δυνατή!
Ξεκίνα ν' αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου!

Θα χαρώ ν' ακούσω νέα σου!

Υ/Σ: Έμεινα με το στόμα ανοιχτό βλέποντας τις απίστευτες τουρτο-δημιουργίες σου! Τέτοιο ταλέντο δεν πρέπει να πάει χαμένο! Θα σου πρότεινα ν' αρχίσεις ν' ασχολείσαι πάλι με αυτό!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας..... Και πάλι επιστρέφω εδώ μετά απο σχεδόν 1 χρόνο.... 

Χρειάζομαι βοήθεια..... Βοήθεια που δεν μπορώ να βρω στους δίπλα μου.... Στους γύρω μου.... Κανείς δεν μπορεί να με κατανοήσει...... Είμαι σε μία φάση που ψυχολογικά είμαι πεσμένη κάτω από το 0..... Σωματικά νιώθω φυλακισμένη σε ένα σώμα που δεν αναγνωρίζω..... Με τα θέματα υγείας όλα πάνε από το κακό στο χειρότερο..... και στήριξη καμιά.... 

Τώρα θα μου πείτε γιατί τα λέω εδώ όλα αυτά? Γιατί πρέπει να βρω δύναμη να ξεκινήσω.... να ξεκινήσω πριν να είναι αργά....

----------


## anna65

Γιατί ξέρεις πως εδώ είχες βρει και στο παρελθόν βοήθεια, στήριξη, συμπαράσταση, κατανόηση. Γιατί ξέρεις πως εδώ θα βρεις άτομα που βιώνουνε/ βιώσανε αυτά που περνάς. Γιατί ξέρεις πως το πρόβλημα με τα κιλά δεν είναι παρά η κορυφή του παγόβουνου. Αυτό που μας ενώνει είναι οι εσωτερικές ανασφάλειες που κάτω από το μανδύα του "παχύσαρκου" δικαιολογούσαμε ως "ρατσισμό" αλλά βγάζοντας την πανοπλία αυτή είδαμε πως τελικά πρέπει να συνεχίσουμε να παλεύουμε διαρκώς. Και κάποιες στιγμές ο αγώνας αυτός κουράζει. Τότε, καθόμαστε λίγο να ξαποστάσουμε, μέχρι να πάρουμε μια ανάσα και να συνεχίσουμε το δρόμο μας.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by anna65_
> Γιατί ξέρεις πως εδώ είχες βρει και στο παρελθόν βοήθεια, στήριξη, συμπαράσταση, κατανόηση. Γιατί ξέρεις πως εδώ θα βρεις άτομα που βιώνουνε/ βιώσανε αυτά που περνάς. Γιατί ξέρεις πως το πρόβλημα με τα κιλά δεν είναι παρά η κορυφή του παγόβουνου. Αυτό που μας ενώνει είναι οι εσωτερικές ανασφάλειες που κάτω από το μανδύα του "παχύσαρκου" δικαιολογούσαμε ως "ρατσισμό" αλλά βγάζοντας την πανοπλία αυτή είδαμε πως τελικά πρέπει να συνεχίσουμε να παλεύουμε διαρκώς. Και κάποιες στιγμές ο αγώνας αυτός κουράζει. Τότε, καθόμαστε λίγο να ξαποστάσουμε, μέχρι να πάρουμε μια ανάσα και να συνεχίσουμε το δρόμο μας.


Καλημέρα Αννα μου..... Πόσο δίκαιο έχεις....

----------


## Blossom

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλημέρα σας..... Και πάλι επιστρέφω εδώ μετά απο σχεδόν 1 χρόνο.... 
> 
> Χρειάζομαι βοήθεια..... Βοήθεια που δεν μπορώ να βρω στους δίπλα μου.... Στους γύρω μου.... Κανείς δεν μπορεί να με κατανοήσει...... Είμαι σε μία φάση που ψυχολογικά είμαι πεσμένη κάτω από το 0..... Σωματικά νιώθω φυλακισμένη σε ένα σώμα που δεν αναγνωρίζω..... Με τα θέματα υγείας όλα πάνε από το κακό στο χειρότερο..... και στήριξη καμιά....


Καλησπέρα Πωλίνα!

Γιατί πιστεύεις πως δε μπορείς να βρεις στήριξη στους κοντινούς σου ανθρώπους;
Το έχεις συζητήσει σοβαρά μαζί τους..;

Καμιά φορά οι ίδιοι παρουσιάζουμε την κατάσταση πιο ελαφριά απ'ό,τι πραγματικά είναι, 
με αποτέλεσμα ούτε καν οι δικοί μας άνθρωποι να καταλαβαίνουν πόσο άσχημα νοιώθουμε.

Ξέρεις, ανεξάρτητα με το πόσα βάσανα τραβάμε,
αν πάντα φαινόμαστε δυνατοί, έτσι μας αντιλαμβάνονται και οι υπόλοιποι.

Βέβαια μπορεί στη δική σου περίπτωση απλώς το περιβάλλον να μην είναι
ευνοϊκό - δεν το γνωρίζω...

Καλά κάνεις και εκφράζεσαι στο φόρουμ - εμείς είμαστε εδώ για να σε ακούσουμε και όσο μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε μαζί σου - 
αλλά αν η κατάσταση έχει φτάσει στο απροχώρητο, πιστεύω πως οφείλεις,
για το καλό της υγείας σου και των παιδιών σου, να απευθυνθείς σε κάποιον ειδικό.

Όση παρότρυνση και αν έχεις από εμάς, πρέπει εσύ η ίδια να το πάρεις
απόφαση πως χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια, ψυχολογική, για να σταθείς ξανά στα
πόδια σου.

Μη ντραπείς να κάνεις αυτό το βήμα.

Σου γράφω με αγάπη και ελπίζω να μην με παρεξηγήσεις.

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by Blossom_
> Γιατί πιστεύεις πως δε μπορείς να βρεις στήριξη στους κοντινούς σου ανθρώπους;
> Το έχεις συζητήσει σοβαρά μαζί τους..;


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου Βlossom πως όταν η κατάσταση φτάσει στο όριο, πρέπει να απευθυνθούμε σε ειδικούς ψυχικής υγείας. Το πρώτο πράγμα που ρωτούν, όταν αναφέρεις ότι δεν υπάρχει στήριξη από το κοντινό περιβάλλον, είναι ποιά η σχέση σου με το φιλικό περιβάλλον. Το φιλικό περιβάλλον δεν αντικαθιστά σε καμιά περίπτωση την εξειδικευμένη γνώση, όμως είναι θετικό να γνωρίζεις κάπου υπάρχουν άτομα που χωρίς να πεις πολλά είναι διαθέσιμα, χωρίς να σε κρίνουν σε κατανοούν, απλά είναι εκεί. Και μερικές φορές είναι το μόνο που χρειάζεσαι.

Πωλινάκι, ελπίζω να αισθάνεσαι καλύτερα. Κάνε κανένα από τα ωραία γλυκάκια σου και για χάρη μας!

----------

